# What song are you listening to? (1 Viewer)



## Dark Rose

I am listening to Until It Sleeps- Metallica.
If you are listening to something, or currently were listening to something, what is it?


----------



## AdamR

"Above" by Blue Man Group


----------



## daniela

Jet - "Are You Gonna Be My Girl"

--DM--


----------



## NoWorries

In the time I typed this,

"Goodnight Moon" by Shivaree

ended, and,

"Katie want's a fast one" by Steve Wariner

started.

Both great songs, I suggest you download them.


----------



## daniela

"Whatever Lola Wants" by Sarah Vaughan has just ended and now I am listening to "Scatterbrain" by Radiohead.

--DM--


----------



## Praetorian

"Mischief Managed"  From the Harry Potter soundtrack.  A twelve minute mix of all the songs.  It's great, I love John Williams.

Up next:  Some Harry Connick Jr. Swing


----------



## Shy_Love

uh...I'm listening to my cd...that I made...just to make sure it sounds good.....


----------



## AdamR

"Morning" by Mannheim Steamroller, Fresh Aire III


----------



## Praetorian

Mannheim is awesome!  We played Cantique De Noel last year.  I played the vibe part, and it was tight!


----------



## AdamR

Praetorian said:
			
		

> Manheim is awesome!



Agreed. I listen to the entire Fresh Aire series, along with many, many other albums from Mannheim Steamroller, all the time. I find it incredibly helps my writing.


----------



## Knife in back

I am listining to 'In the shadows' by The Rasmus, and a couple of songs from the band As I lay dying.


----------



## deanothewriter

Overkill-"Evil Never Dies"

Pantera-"Yesterday Don't Mean Shit"


----------



## Spider

"Modern Romance" by Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## daniela

Omara Portuondo - "El Madrugador"

--DM--


----------



## Lews

" Fade to black" Mettalica.


----------



## NoWorries

Ireland by Garth Brooks


----------



## babygurl

"Goodbye Tonight" by Lost Prophets


----------



## LoneWolf

"Adam's Song" by Blink 182..gotta love the old stuff!


----------



## sully474

Clumsy by Our LAdy Peace


----------



## NoWorries

Baker Street by Gerry Rafferty


----------



## glitch

Eminem - Criminal


----------



## Dark Rose

Spider said:
			
		

> "Modern Romance" by Yeah Yeah Yeahs


I was just listening to that a minute ago while I was looking at these replies.


----------



## bobothegoat

Right now I'm listening to the album _Fallen_ (not to be confused with the song with the same name by Sarah what's-her-name) by Evanescence.  More specifically the song, "Tourniquet."


----------



## Myuuchi

Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Under the Bridge


----------



## Lara

Anastacia - Sick & Tired


----------



## AdamR

Afro Celt Sound System - Colossus


----------



## silverwriter

You and I both - Jason Mraz


----------



## daniela

Emer Kenny - Scarborough Fair

--DM--


----------



## sully474

Sex and Candy- Marcy Playground. I hate that song


----------



## Dooga Aetrus Blackrazor

I'm listen to Beethoven's 5th Symphony at the moment.  I'm going to listen to the Fellowship of the Ring soundtrack in a minute though.


----------



## daniela

Pedro The Lion - A Simple Plan

--DM--


----------



## BlackHoleEnvy

"Hot Girls at Hot Topic" by Dr. Hump and the Funtubes


----------



## bobothegoat

I was just listening to "Breaking the Habit" by Linkin Park


----------



## Pawn

Jeez. Some of you guys have really, really bad taste. Some good tracks in the above mind you. For my part, I'm listening to Chameleon by Herbie Hancock (don't worry, I know you haven't heard it).


----------



## daniela

Who has bad taste?

--DM--


----------



## eMBeR Chan

Pawn said:
			
		

> Jeez. Some of you guys have really, really bad taste. Some good tracks in the above mind you. For my part, I'm listening to Chameleon by Herbie Hancock (don't worry, I know you haven't heard it).



lol i have that songs almost as gay as the person who sings it, im all for gays but that song sux

I be listening to mad disturbed yo Stupify.


----------



## Pawn

@eMBeR Chan

You're simply wrong. Unlucky.

@daniela

I can't go randomly insulting people can I. Someone will mention the word 'personal opinion' and I'll end up getting into a pointless argument which I'll win even though I'm arguing an unjustifiable position.


----------



## eMBeR Chan

It's an opinion you can't be wrong. Take that NEGH!


----------



## daniela

@Pawn

I did not really think you would name specific people.  It never hurts to ask, though.  At least I got back one of your characteristically egotistical comments.  They always crack me up.  You can always insult my taste in music if you like, although you should keep in mind that I usually listen to internet radio and I am to lazy to change the station when a song I do not like comes on. :lol: 




Currently listening to:  Dexter Freebish - Pretty People


----------



## Pawn

:wink: 

You're safe deary. Of what you mentioned, that which I know I like.

@eMBer Chan

A common misconception. The truth of the matter is: "Opinion can't be wrong, unless it disagrees with Pawn's opinion, in which case it always is."


----------



## Creative_Insanity

"Pet" - A Perfect Circle


----------



## eMBeR Chan

Pawn said:
			
		

> :wink:
> 
> You're safe deary. Of what you mentioned, that which I know I like.
> 
> @eMBer Chan
> 
> A common misconception. The truth of the matter is: "Opinion can't be wrong, unless it disagrees with Pawn's opinion, in which case it always is."



No I believe you have it confused, it goes ""Opinions can't be wrong, unless it disagrees with Meg's opinion, in which case it always is."

Meg being me of course.


----------



## daniela

Hem - Hollow


Sorry, eMBeR Chan, but Pawn usually comes out on top when it comes to differences in opinion.  Since I like to win, I am backing Pawn and saying that his statement is the more correct one. :wink: 

--DM--


----------



## petrel}

My Man-Billie Holiday


----------



## rainbow

"This love" by Maroon5, they are HOT!


----------



## pharseer

Proud Mary by Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## Pawn

daniela, marry me?

 :wink:


----------



## eMBeR Chan

daniela said:
			
		

> Hem - Hollow
> 
> 
> Sorry, eMBeR Chan, but Pawn usually comes out on top when it comes to differences in opinion.  Since I like to win, I am backing Pawn and saying that his statement is the more correct one. :wink:
> 
> --DM--



Pawn has met his match! Mwahaha


----------



## bobothegoat

> Pawn has met his match!


Indeed he has, for the destined coming of the holy Spork is upon us!  Quiver in fear!  It comes to admonsih the wicked (not to severly, of course!) and reward the faithful. *Cackles like a mad-man*


----------



## Pawn

Look Goatman, if we're going to conquer the world, we've got to set all this bickering aside. When the day of judgement comes, I'll take all the decent countries, and you and your sporks can have, oh I don't know, Australia.


----------



## eMBeR Chan

GASP AUSTRALIA!?!? Can I have that! Pweese?? I luv Ausies their crazy mate!!


----------



## Creative_Insanity

Hmm .. does anyone like VAST? I just heard Touched and liked it. Here's the viddie: http://www.realvast.com/qtvid/touched.htm


----------



## bobothegoat

> I'll take all the decent countries


  You can have the decent ones.  I'll take all the superior ones.  Ember Chan can have those wimpy countries... or Australia, whichever you prefer.

edit: err... I mean For the Glory of Sporks!

Uncle Spork Wants You!  :-$


----------



## daniela

:lol: Sorry, Pawn, but I like my guys slightly to be slightly older than me.  To give you an idea of how old, I had a crush as a teenager on Harrison Ford when he played Indiana Jones.  I also fancied Sean Connery back then, though, so maybe you have a slim chance. :wink: 

To Bobothegoat:  The Spork may win the war, but the written word will sway the hearts and minds of the people.  Your victory will be bittersweet, and in the end, the Pen army will triumph!  Long live the Pen!

Creative_Insanity:  Vast is pretty cool, but I prefer some of the older groups and musicians like Sting, U2, Joni Mitchell, etc...


Currently listening to:  Mo'Horizons - Gonne Be [Ben Human Remix]

--DM--


----------



## bobothegoat

There's an old saying: "History is written by the victors."  I think we all know who that is going to be *cough sporks*


----------



## Creative_Insanity

I like Tool, A Perfect Circle, Nine Inch Nails, etc . . . sort of pretentious, alternative stuff. Very nice.


----------



## daniela

The victors may write history, but one day the power of the Spork will fade.  Then the Pen Revolution will step in and rewrite the books to erase all memory of the Spork régime.  When everything is said and done, what fun is it to win if no one remembers it?  This plan may take hundreds of years, but as I said before, the Pen will triumph. :wink: 


Currently listening to:  Hank Dogs - Bed of Rice

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

Hear that? That's the sound of my heart breaking.

As I plan to live forever, I'm quite concerned about this Pen triumphing business. When we come to power, some kind of mass pen burning excercise may have to happen. Even better, we could simply ban writing. Wait... that would blow...


----------



## pharseer

Starlovers - Gus Gus


----------



## daniela

If you can somehow stop the Pen Army from rising up and making your victory hollow, Pawn, then I will forget about my age rule and marry you.  Besides, if we both plan to be alive in a few centuries when my campaign begins, a difference of five or six years will become irrelevant.:wink: 




Currently listening to:  John Cale - Caravan

--DM--


----------



## pharseer

Don't Know What You Want But I Can't Give it Anymore - Pet Shop Boys


Preach On!


----------



## Pawn

:wink: 

Sounds like a plan daniela dearest.

Johnny Cash - One


----------



## NoWorries

Tracy Chapman - Fast Car

  Getting into the conversation late. ;P


----------



## pgoroncy

Save a Horse - Big and Rich


----------



## MadOphelia

*Tuna and Paint*

The Darkness-"Get Your Hands Off Of My Woman..."

-MO


----------



## pharseer

Call and Answer - Barenaked Ladies.


----------



## die_daily

butcher the song -- cursive.


----------



## Xan

Cold - Static-X


----------



## Creative_Insanity

'Imagine' - A Perfect Circle (John Lennon cover)


----------



## Pawn

You sicken me. APC over Lennon? Jesus Christ.


----------



## daniela

John Lennon - #9 Dream

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

The Doors - Love Street


----------



## daniela

Neville Brothers - Ball of Confusion

--DM--


----------



## Sorrow

When I started reading this, I was listening to Saliva-Famous Monster.
Now I'm listening to Korn-Faget.
-Sorrow


----------



## daniela

Enigma - Incognito

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

Cat Stevens - Wild World


----------



## spirituous

"Wild Horses" by the Sundays, its a remake, but I like this version better. XD


----------



## Creative_Insanity

Pawn said:
			
		

> You sicken me. APC over Lennon? Jesus Christ.


*shrugs* I like the new cover. I think it's well done.


----------



## seth

Started reading this while Waltz #2 by Elliot Smith was playing, then it moved to Miss Misery by the same.  After that, Inertiatic Esp by The Mars Volta.  Now, You Never Knew by Hieroglyphics.

Gah, there's too much normal-ness here concerning musical taste.


----------



## NoWorries

Creative_Insanity said:
			
		

> *shrugs* I like the new cover. I think it's well done.



I think everything's well done compared to Lennon.  :shock: 

I'm trying to organize my 1295 songs(shorted from 1585 two hours ago).  I've been getting a pretty good diversity.  Right now: Chuck Berry - My Ding a Ling.  :wink:


----------



## die_daily

> Gah, there's too much normal-ness here concerning musical taste.



yeah man, we're so hardcore.  me and you.

i wish we could all be cool and listen to music so obscure the bands themselves don't even know they exist.[/rant]


dripping dream - sonic youth.


----------



## NoWorries

Obscure beyond obscurity:

Waking Born - Afterwards


----------



## Rob

Beethoven, Moonlight Sonata. Rocks.


----------



## daniela

Lamb - Angelica

--DM--


----------



## seth

die_daily said:
			
		

> yeah man, we're so hardcore.  me and you.
> 
> i wish we could all be cool and listen to music so obscure the bands themselves don't even know they exist.



Hah.   No, no, that's not it at all.  It's just the fact that i saw some of the most mainstream bands ever when i read through the thread.  If anyone here doesn't know about Elliot Smith, they should really check him out.  When he commited suicide, that was tragic.

The Mars Volta, too, but I don't know if anyone here would like them.  Hieroglyphics too, this doesn't seem much of a hip-hop crowd, vintage or new.  I dunno, Maybe i should have said "normal."  I'm gonna go listen to my weird noises now. 

oh yeah, and ; mtv2;loaded-incubus, nice to know you


----------



## daniela

Black Keys - Keep Me

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

@daniela

Black Keys. You go girl.

@seth

Mars Volta? Are you joking? You think that crap is even remotely original/interesting/leftfield?

@NoWorries

Fool. Chuck Berry and John Lennon go hand in hand. Hand in hand. At last count I had 4,500 mp3s. Yeh, I know.

--

The Shins - New Slang
The Pixies - Where Is My Mind (hohoho)
The Black Keys - Hard Row


----------



## seth

Why, yes.  Yes, I do.

The Mars Volta - Drunkship of Lanterns


----------



## daniela

Ken Will Morton - Daylight

--DM--


----------



## seth

keane - bedshaped


----------



## Heriwen

with this knife - smile empty soul.


----------



## daniela

Cat Stevens - Peace Train

--DM--


----------



## Creative_Insanity

"Save Yourself" - Stabbing Westward


----------



## thunder

Breed - Nirvana


----------



## Sammo

Lamb - "Gorecki", which has now progressed to the tenth track of the album, "Feela".

Forecast listening: Lamb's three other albums followed by, ooh, Massive Attack's 100th Window.


----------



## pgoroncy

Float On - Modest Mouse


----------



## daniela

Sting - I Was Brought To My Senses

--DM--


----------



## thunder

Still Loving You - Sonata Arctica.  I believe its a cover, but I can't remember who did it originally...Scorpions, maybe?


----------



## Pawn

[ot:548626f8c8]





			
				pgoroncy said:
			
		

> Float On - Modest Mouse


 That's a cool song.[/ot:548626f8c8] The Chemical Brothers - Galaxy Bounce


----------



## rainbow

Take me out by Franz Ferdinand


----------



## daniela

Flickerstick - Rain

--DM--


----------



## Creative_Insanity

"Nothing" - Stabbing Westward


----------



## Smurf Mamita

headsprung - LL Cool J
Dance Wit Me - 112
Confessions Pt. 2 - USHER (He's the greatest!! Okay, he's also insanely cocky and arrogant...)

I think that's really it...


----------



## rainbow

the Russian version of "All the things she said" by T.A.T.U. i hardly ever listen to music that hasn't come anywhere near the pop charts...*hangs head in shame*


----------



## thunder

A Song For You - Finch


----------



## Pawn

E.L.O - Mr Blue Sky


----------



## daniela

Chris Whitley- Poison Girl

--DM--


----------



## Shaun1138

Chopin  - polonaise


----------



## eMBeR Chan

Smack My Bitch Up - Prodigy


----------



## daniela

Push Stars - Waiting Watching Wishing

--DM--


----------



## eMBeR Chan

safety dance - men without hats


----------



## Shaun1138

eMBeR Chan said:
			
		

> safety dance - men without hats



wow!.......it must be over twenty years, the last time i heard that song.


----------



## thunder

The clock ticking.  Its driving me insane.  Does that count as a song?  It does now..


----------



## daniela

Pink Floyd - Welcome To The Machine REMIX

--DM--


----------



## Jacob

"sweet child of mine" GNR


----------



## Aeryn

Brad Paisley Ft. Alison Krauss - Whiskey Lullaby


----------



## MoonlightDreamer

Papa Roach-Last Resort


----------



## Pawn

daniela said:
			
		

> Pink Floyd - Welcome To The Machine REMIX


 Remix? What?

David Bowie - Sound and Vision


----------



## daniela

@ Pawn - The remix has a more modern, techno sound.  I personally would rather listen to the original, but that was what happened to be playing on the radio at the time.


Currently listening to:  Ivy - Edge of the Ocean

--DM--


----------



## Pendulum

American Idiot- Green Day


----------



## wudstok77

'Concrete Angel' by Martina McBride was ending, just beginning is 'I smoked em' by Gary Allen


----------



## Xan

At the moment I listen to 'We are Godizlla You are Japan' by Lostprophets.


----------



## Creative_Insanity

'The Sound of Muzak' - Porcupine Tree

Great song!


----------



## daniela

Lou Reed - This Magic Moment

--DM--


----------



## eMBeR Chan

Clint Eastwood- Gorillaz


----------



## daniela

Poi Dog Pondering - Had I Known (I would not have listened to this song :roll: )

--DM--


----------



## teflon

"Blue Eyes" by Elton John


----------



## nae411

"Turn Me On" Kevin Little.


----------



## teflon

Vince Vance's "Bomb Iran" (the parody of "Barbra Ann" by Beach Boys)


----------



## thunder

Penny Dreadful - Elvenking


----------



## daniela

Devlins - There Is A Light

--DM--


----------



## teflon

Type O Positive (or Morbid Angel's?) "Bow down to me humbly"


----------



## Lythandyl

teflon said:
			
		

> Type O Positive (or Morbid Angel's?) "Bow down to me humbly"



I believe you mean Type O Negative. But I think the song is Morbid Angel's, doesn't sound like a TypO song from the name.

Iron Maiden - Seventh Son of a Seventh Son


----------



## Pawn

Blur - Sweet Song


----------



## daniela

Tom Waits - How's It Gonna End

--DM--


----------



## teflon

Anthrax and Chuckee D's "Bring the Noise"


----------



## thunder

Drain You - Nirvana


----------



## teflon

Ministry "Paslm 69"


----------



## daniela

Kaki King - Solipsist

--DM--


----------



## River1034

i'm listening to 'overnight celebrity' by kanye west. lol i love this song, i dont like much rap, however.


----------



## teflon

Rex 'n' Effect "Rump Shaker"

and then InTooDeep "Back to the hotel"
because it has the same beat.


----------



## D4rk_3|f

A Place for my head - Linkin Park


----------



## Violent_D

http://launch.yahoo.com/artist/videos.asp?artistID=1004247


----------



## Violent_D

http://launch.yahoo.com/artist/videos.asp?artistID=1004247


----------



## River1034

One thing- finger eleven.


----------



## D4rk_3|f

duran duran - Come undone


----------



## pgoroncy

Evanescence - My Immortal


----------



## Demiurgos

Ludwig Van Beethoven - Adagio, from Sonata Pathetique.


----------



## teflon

James Last "Dance Nonstop"


----------



## Demiurgos

Slayer - "Seasons in the Abyss"


----------



## River1034

Sorry - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Rob

Rainbow, Stargazer, from Rainbow Rising.


----------



## teflon

prince "Take me with you"


----------



## daniela

Blues Traveler - But Anyway

--DM--


----------



## Demiurgos

John Williams - "Schindler's List Theme"


----------



## teflon

"Jennifer" by Annie Lennox


----------



## D4rk_3|f

Amadaues - Piano concerto in E flat, K


----------



## teflon

Schubert's Trio in E flat


----------



## daniela

Cure - (I Don't Know What's Going) On

--DM--


----------



## teflon

the _Tarte _aria from Traviata


----------



## daniela

Barenaked Ladies - Aluminum

--DM--


----------



## Demiurgos

Johann Sebastian Bach - "Badinerie"


----------



## River1034

What if- Creed


----------



## D4rk_3|f

Cecilia Bartoli - Lungi le cure Ingrate


----------



## eMBeR Chan

Tanz mit laibach-laibach


----------



## D4rk_3|f

beethoven - Sonata in no. 3 in C Op 2


----------



## River1034

Live like you were dying-Tim McGraw


----------



## daniela

World Party - She's The One

--DM--


----------



## River1034

Overnight Celebrity-kanye west.


----------



## eMBeR Chan

sympathy for the devil- guns and roses (better than the rolling stones version)


----------



## Demiurgos

Gipsy Kings - "Volare"


----------



## eMBeR Chan

simple and clean remix-utada hikaru


----------



## Demiurgos

Sepultura - "Territory"


----------



## daniela

R.e.m. - Final Straw

--DM--


----------



## eMBeR Chan

X gonna give it to ya-DMX


----------



## D4rk_3|f

tantric - After we go


----------



## Smurf Mamita

PYT (Pretty Young Thing) and Don't Stop Til You Get Enough - Michael Jackson...

That was before he turned all crazy and freaky...sucks to be him...


----------



## Creative_Insanity

Televators - The Mars Volta

God I love this band.


----------



## teflon

Every track from the Star War epic


----------



## Airborneguy

Right now, this:  http://pages.sbcglobal.net/bommer/When_The_Man_Comes_Around.html


But I am sure not many people on this board would like it.


----------



## teflon

"Jesus Christ Pose" Soundgarten


----------



## Demiurgos

Kiss - "I Was Made For Lovin' You"...You were made for lovin' me..nanana, yeah baby!  8)


----------



## Hakeem

mm... am listening to "My Happy Ending" by Avril Lavigne, but it's finishing now, and the song after it it's "Another Day" by Lene Marlin.


----------



## teflon

"All the young dudes' Mott the Hoople


----------



## eMBeR Chan

Toxic- britney spears (I'm so ashamed of myself for liking this stupid song)


----------



## teflon

Tipeks "Rikudey Amba"


----------



## River1034

higher-Creed


----------



## teflon

Adrian Belew "Young Lions"


----------



## D4rk_3|f

duran duran - home and dry


----------



## River1034

Enter sandman-metallica


----------



## pgoroncy

Fall to Pieces - Velvet Revolver


----------



## teflon

"Politics of dancing" Adam Ant


----------



## Demiurgos

Metallica - "Blackened"


----------



## teflon

Toto "rain down in Africa"


----------



## bluecurtaindg

I've Got a Gal in Kalamazoo.
old swing era music..


----------



## daniela

Norah Jones - Those Sweet Words

--DM--


----------



## Demiurgos

Ac/Dc - "Highway to Hell"


----------



## daniela

Pearl Jam - Better Man (LIVE)

--DM--


----------



## River1034

She hates me-puddle of mudd


----------



## Demiurgos

The Doors - "People are Strange"


----------



## teflon

Jimmy Hendrix "Are you experienced?"


----------



## pgoroncy

Bonnie McKee - "Trouble"


----------



## teflon

Susie Quattro "Tumble it in"


----------



## Demiurgos

Iron Maiden - "The Trooper"


----------



## teflon

"Starship Trooper" Yes


----------



## FieryHands

I'm listening to Lacuna Coil's "The Ghost Woman and the Hunter".


----------



## eMBeR Chan

Push it-Static X


----------



## teflon

sonata #49 in Fa Minor by Haydn


----------



## nae411

Boricua, Morena, (don't know the title) Daddy Yankee


----------



## teflon

a Thelonius Monk compilation


----------



## daniela

Linda Stout - Falling

--DM--


----------



## Shadeslayer

rap, hiphop, rock, and a band known as Breaking Benjamin and Linkin Park.


----------



## teflon

Tori Amos, on the radio, don't know the song.


----------



## nae411

You'll always be my Boo ( oh boy! Don't know if that is the title or who sings it)


----------



## daniela

Trailer Bride - Waking Dream

--DM--


----------



## teflon

The Rodeo song


----------



## Myuuchi

Third Eye Blind - "Jumper"


----------



## daniela

Alison Krauss - Slumber My Darling

--DM--


----------



## teflon

Laurie Anderson


----------



## Pendulum

Classical Gas


----------



## teflon

Eurythmics "Would I lie to you?"


----------



## daniela

Bing Crosby - Dinah

--DM--


----------



## teflon

Megadeath "Symphony of Destruction"


----------



## bobothegoat

Evanescence "Going Under"


----------



## teflon

Primus "My name is mud"


----------



## daniela

Ray Lamontagne - Trouble

--DM--


----------



## Demiurgos

Ponchielli - "Danza Delle"


----------



## Pawn

@Pendulum

Classical gas is completely amazing. If you're referring to the Eric Clapton version, it's some of the best acoustic guitar I've ever heard.

Now listening to Jeff Buckley - Hallejulah (orig. Leonard Cohen).


----------



## daniela

Brian Wilson - Heroes and Villains

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

Air - Alone in Kyoto


----------



## daniela

Bodeans - All Better Days

--DM--


----------



## BlackHoleEnvy

Solefald: "Buy My Sperm"


----------



## riadohaed

Black Star- Radiohead, doesnt get any better than that


----------



## BlackHoleEnvy

> Black Star- Radiohead, doesnt get any better than that



Hmm. I wonder. Are you wearing Thom York boxer shorts?


----------



## daniela

Guided By Voices - Window Of My World

--DM--


----------



## riadohaed

no i got some though..... in a little shrine.... in my closet...... im jus messing with you guys... haha 
song playing right now.... anniversery of an uninteresting event- deftones


----------



## D4rk_3|f

cluade Debussy


----------



## Shaun1138

god save the queen ---- the sex pistols


----------



## Demiurgos

Rammstein - "Spieluhr"


----------



## teflon

"Red" by Asaf Amdulski


----------



## BlackHoleEnvy

Ulver: "Themes from William Blake's Marriage of Heaven and Hell: The Argument: Plate 2"




splatt.


----------



## daniela

Maktub - So Tired

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

The Smiths - What Difference Does It Make?


----------



## xayaxos

Delerium: Window to your soul.


----------



## Aeryn

Jump Little Children - Cathedrals


----------



## daniela

Ozomatli - Cuando Canto

--DM--


----------



## BlackHoleEnvy

Ulver: Themes from the film _Svidd Neger_.


----------



## Pawn

The Strokes - The End Has No End


----------



## NoWorries

I like it - Narcotic Thrust

Eek


----------



## daniela

Neil Finn - Human Kindness

--DM--


----------



## Farror

Desperado


----------



## teflon

"Et si tu n'existez-pas" Joe Dassin


----------



## daniela

Devotchka - La Llorrona

--DM--


----------



## BlackHoleEnvy

In the Woods...: "Beer" (live)


Sounds delicious.


----------



## teflon

"Amerique" Joe Dassin


----------



## daniela

Vines - Winning Days

--DM--


----------



## srhalfwaythere

I'm listening to Jimmy Eat World - Pain. I usally listen to all of the Something Corporate songs when I'm writing. But I decided to listen to this song because I have a bunch on my mind right now. It seems to take my pain away when I listen to it. 

Sean


----------



## teflon

"Between the walls" Barry Sacharov


----------



## Creative_Insanity

"Trains" - Porcupine Tree


----------



## FoggyImagination

Led Zeppelin-- Ramble On

YEAH!


----------



## teflon

"Jesse" Carly Simon


----------



## daniela

Gavin Degraw - I Don't Want To Be

--DM--


----------



## teflon

"Transparent Love" Nina Cohen


----------



## Pawn

Led Zeppelin - Over the Hills and Far Away


----------



## teflon

"Gold" Spandau Ballet[or is it ABC?]


----------



## daniela

Low Millions - Eleanor

--DM--


----------



## Aeryn

Billy Joel - For The Longest Time


----------



## teflon

"Intensities in ten cities" Ted Nugent


----------



## riadohaed

The Door- Silverchair


----------



## daniela

Jet - Radio Song

--DM--


----------



## riadohaed

True Love Waits - Radiohead


----------



## daniela

Christine Mcvie - Calumny

--DM--


----------



## teflon

"Chocolat" by Dalida and Alain Delon


----------



## Pawn

The Doors - People Are Strange


----------



## daniela

Shulman - Small Gray Creatures

--DM--


----------



## teflon

Primus "Mr. Crinkle"


----------



## bobothegoat

Led Zeppelin "Stairway to Heaven"


----------



## Creative_Insanity

"Reptile" - Nine Inch Nails

Hah! I love Trent Reznor! His voice is awful but I love him.


----------



## daniela

Gentle Giant - Peel The Paint

--DM--


----------



## Farror

kokomo


----------



## daniela

Kansas - Lonely Street

--DM--


----------



## teflon

"Ruby Tuesday" Rolling Stones


----------



## Capulet

The Sweater Song -- Weezer


----------



## teflon

"Sidewinder sleeps tonight" REM


----------



## Aeryn

Desert Rose - Sting


----------



## nae411

My love will never die - Kevin Little

Hi Aeryn!!!!! I love that song (sting)


----------



## daniela

Al Stewart - Post World War Two Blues

--DM--


----------



## Kat

Bartok the magnificent! Don't you just love the way that kids take over every single aspect of your life? So you go driving down the road humming the Barney song for the millionth time and then you realize that you are the only one in the car.


----------



## daniela

Bob Dylan - You're A Big Girl Now

--DM--


----------



## pgoroncy

Rock and Roll Part 2 - Gary Glitter


----------



## daniela

Supertramp - Fools Overture LIVE

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

Oh yes. Supertramp - Breakfast in America.


----------



## daniela

James Taylor - You Can Close Your Eyes

--DM--


----------



## teflon

"A tisket a tasket, where's my little basket" Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## daniela

Vanilla Fudge - Bang Bang

--DM--


----------



## teflon

"They are not going to catch us" Ta-Tu


----------



## Aeryn

Sting is DA BOMB! =]  Plus, that's just an awesome song.  It's very sensual. =]


Nae:  Every time I see your avatar I think of a friend of mine, Sharon.  You look just like her in that picture. lololol  It's freaky! =]


----------



## bobothegoat

Taking Over Me- Evanecscence


----------



## teflon

The "Hey-Hey" sounding song, REM


----------



## daniela

Harry Nilsson - Spaceman

--DM--


----------



## pgoroncy

Rocky Horror Picture Show - Time Warp


----------



## teflon

"New World" Duran Duran


----------



## rainbow

"Laura" By Scissor Sisters
Laura! Where is your love?.....


----------



## nae411

"Lean Back, Lean Back" 

You know it, "Do the rock away..."


----------



## rainbow

'micheal' by franz ferdinand
based on their straight friend called micheal who had a gay fling one night


----------



## daniela

Grand Funk Railroad - Aimless Lady

--DM--


----------



## rainbow

'A little less conversation" Elvis vs JXL


----------



## daniela

Be Bop Deluxe - Sleep That Burns

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

Manu Chao - Clandestino


----------



## daniela

Led Zeppelin - In The Light

--DM--


----------



## rainbow

"Call on me" by Eric Prydz
It's just so darn catchy *sings along* and the video is great  lol


----------



## teflon

"Rock n Roll --the HayHay Song" Gary Glitter


----------



## daniela

Kansas - Apercu

--DM--


----------



## teflon

"LAdy" Styx


----------



## daniela

Pink Floyd - Hey You

--DM--


----------



## FoggyImagination

Breath No More- Evanescence

*sigh*


----------



## teflon

"CAn't get her out of my head" ELO


----------



## Crystalball

Blake Shelton "Some Beach"

I'm from SoDak, gimme a break.


----------



## teflon

"If you like boobs alot" The Jugg Band


----------



## daniela

Hem - Lucky

--DM--


----------



## teflon

"Stuck in Lodi again" CCR


----------



## riadohaed

Grown Man Business- Mos Def


----------



## rainbow

Prodigy, Breathe


----------



## BookwormA

Lean on me- Bill Withers
and I was just listening to a song called "You all Everybody"  Supposedly by a band named Driveshaft (From the TV show "LOST")


----------



## VeronaS3

I was listening to "Bring on the Rain" by JoDee Masina. 

I absolutly love that song. I could listen to it for hours and never tire of it. It's very soft, calming, smooth, and, well.. a great song to fall asleep to peacfully, I think.


----------



## daniela

Rouge Rouge - Attention

--DM--


----------



## teflon

The whole PJ Harvey collection


----------



## nae411

Bring on the Rain - Jodee Masina


----------



## teflon

"I need a miracle" Mike and the Mechanics


----------



## brockDXD

born to be my baby - bon jovi

haha.. catchy song...............


----------



## BookwormA

Boulevard of Broken Dreams- Green Day (It's on repeat ^^)


----------



## daniela

Pieces Of April - I Think I Need A New Heart

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

The Chemical Brothers - If You Kling Me I'll Klong You


----------



## teflon

The laughing version of "Are you lonely tonight"


----------



## silverwriter

Sarah Beth - RF


----------



## teflon

"Gepetto" Belly


----------



## rainbow

chasey lain by the bloodhound gang-heh


----------



## daniela

Medeski Martin & Wood - Ice

--DM--


----------



## Aeryn

What Are You Waiting For - Gwen Stefani


----------



## daniela

Low Millions - Mockingbird

--DM--


----------



## bobothegoat

Ozzy Osbourne "I just want you"


----------



## teflon

"Don't fear the reaper" Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## wudstok77

Monday morning church, by Alan Jackson


----------



## daniela

Seal - Prayer For The Dying (Acoustic)

--DM--


----------



## teflon

"She?" Whitney Houston


----------



## rainbow

No Doubt - Dont Speak


----------



## teflon

"Hip Hop Polka" AMG


----------



## BlackHoleEnvy

Iron Maiden- "Moonchild".

This is a song about the moon, and how infinitely excellent it will be when the fiery hordes of the moon spank the Earth to death with moon rocks. 

Other omnipotently awesome songs concerning the moon include In Flames' "Moonshield", Dan Swano's "Moontower", and Radiohead's "Sail to the Moon".


----------



## rainbow

mc hammer-cant touch this


----------



## Lara

Embrace- Ashes


----------



## Kitsune Xeya

"Not Meant For Me" - Wayne Static


----------



## constantin tsapas

Ben Harper  -sexual healing (live)


----------



## constantin tsapas

Ben Harper  -sexual healing (live)


----------



## constantin tsapas

sexual healing (live version)  -Ben Harper


----------



## constantin tsapas

sexual healing (live version)  -Ben Harper


----------



## rainbow

Take your mama out by Scissor Sisters


----------



## teflon

"Five Years" David Bowie


----------



## Pawn

Five Years is fantastic.

Bob Dylan - Tangled Up In Blue


----------



## teflon

"Starship Trooper" yes


----------



## Creative_Insanity

"Just Like You Imagined" - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Pawn

Joy Division - Love Will Tear Us Apart


----------



## Farror

99 Red Balloons, by Gold Finger.


----------



## AcrewTS

Hahaha!  99 Luftbaloons by Nena.  (Cover artists.  Pshaw!)

Acutally, I just bought "Enjoy Every Sandwich" so I shouldn't bash cover artists, hmm?


----------



## teflon

Unidentifiable song by the Marshal Crenshaw Band


----------



## Pawn

Belle & Sebastian - Electric Renaissance


----------



## teflon

The Phantom Menace Star Wars soundtrack.


----------



## AcrewTS

Werewolves of London - Adam Sandler cover (it's good!  surprisingly)


----------



## tekp

RHCP - Cabron


----------



## Aeshmavidatu

*Song of the Moment*

Currently I'm listening to "Rock Me Like a Hurricane" by the Scorpions.  Not sure why really.  Usually there's a mood that dictates what I listen to, but I just wanted to listen to this for some reason.

^^


----------



## Mr. Arson

Underoath!  Screaming calms my nerves.  Awwww, thats nice.


----------



## Pawn

The Zutons - Zuton Fever


----------



## teflon

"Stealin' " Uriah Heep


----------



## sharynpierce

Stoned Me by van Morrison with two more cds on the rack
sharyn


----------



## pgoroncy

Korn - "Word Up"


----------



## pgoroncy

Seather ft. Amy Lee - "Broken"


----------



## teflon

"In the gutter" song, Wet Wet Wet

Edit: "Wishing I was lucky"


----------



## rainbow

"Micheal" By Franz Ferdinand


----------



## poison2themind

NIRVANA ALL THE WAY!!!!! 

Kurt cobain will live forever

but yea... im listening to you know your right by nirvana


----------



## urbanophelia

the smiths: "this charming man"

depeche mode: "personal jesus"

Hope Sandoval: "charlotte"


----------



## teflon

Abba "voulez-vous"


----------



## rainbow

the cure-"cut here"


----------



## teflon

The ? song by Maneuvers in the Dark


----------



## daniela

Flogging Molly - With A Wonder And A Wild Desire

--DM--


----------



## pgoroncy

Drist - Push Me Off


----------



## teflon

"Que sera, sera" by Doris Day


----------



## Lara

We used to be friends - The Dandy Warhols


----------



## Kimberly Bird

No Woman No Cry, Bob Marley


----------



## Pawn

Radiohead - Packt Like Sardines in a Crushd Tin Box


----------



## daniela

Matthew Sweet - Girlfriend

--DM--


----------



## teflon

"Emotional Rescue" Rolling Stones


----------



## urbanophelia

A Perfect Circle "annihilation" (wasn't this originally a joy division song?)

Nine Inch Nails "Wish"


----------



## eMBeR Chan

Queen- bohemian rhapsony


----------



## pgoroncy

Gwen Stefani - What you waiting for?


----------



## rainbow

Nine Inch Nails - "Head like a hole"


----------



## Pawn

Stone Roses - Fools Gold


----------



## rainbow

The Village People - "YMCA" 
*does actions*


----------



## Salenth

Like it Like This Like That - Jet Set Radio Future

The title alone is fun enough.


----------



## daniela

Trashcan Sinatras - All The Dark Horses

--DM--


----------



## rainbow

Blur - "Girls & Boys"


----------



## teflon

"Girlfriend"by Free Hot Lunch


----------



## Pawn

Beck - Everybody's Gotta Learn Sometime


----------



## teflon

Ministry "Psalm 69"


----------



## Pawn

The Who - Who Are You?


----------



## teflon

Paw "Where is my dog?"


----------



## rainbow

Tears for Fears - "Head over heels"


----------



## teflon

Soundgarten "Jesus Christ Pose"


----------



## rainbow

Electric Six - "Gay Bar"


----------



## teflon

"Tombe Le Neige" George Adameaux


----------



## rainbow

The Shamen - "Ebenezer Goode"


----------



## sadmafiosi

(song name) Triump of Our Tired Eyes-A Silver Mount Zion

"Sisters and Brothers,
We have surely lost our way.
In strip malls full of cancer,
And a pathetic rain.
Mother, sweet mother,
Please don't discipline your hands.
Just kiss me in the morning,
In your dirtiest pants.

We will find our way.
We will find our way.

There is beauty in this land,
But I don't often see it.
There is beauty in this land,
But I don't often feel it.

People are flowers,
Musicians are Cowards!
Let's argue in the kitchen,
For hours and hours.
Tomorrow is a travesty,
Tomorrow should be ours.

Musicians are Cowards!
Musicians are Cowards!
Musicians are Cowards!
Musicians are Cowards!
Musicians are Cowards!
Musicians are Cowards!
Musicians are Cowards!
Musicians are Cowards!

The soldiers with their specialists,
And the pigs with their guns cannot stop,
The lost ones and the desparate ones and the driven ones.

The soldiers with their cigarettes,
And the pigs with their guns cannot stop,
The lonesome ones and the desparate ones and the smart ones.

So come on friends,
To the barricades again.

So come on friends,
To the barricades again.

So come on friends,
To the barricades again.

So come on friends,
To the barricades again.

We will find our way,
We will find our way"

tell me what you think of this song...its strange, bleak, beautiful? anything else?


----------



## daniela

Stevie Nicks - If You Ever Did Believe

--DM--


----------



## Jea T

*BUSH - Mouth*


----------



## Farror

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zepplin


----------



## Jea T

*EVERCLEAR - I Will Buy You a New Life*


----------



## daniela

Pete Yorn - Splendid Isolation

--DM--


----------



## Jea T

*GORILLAZ - Clint Eastwood*


----------



## daniela

Dave Matthews - Rhyme And Reason

--DM--


----------



## pgoroncy

J Geils Band - Centerfold


----------



## Creative_Insanity

"The Ubiquitous Mr. Lovegrove" - Dead Can Dance


----------



## NightWing

Reef - Set the record straight


----------



## Creative_Insanity

"Sadeness" - Enigma

"Sade.. dit moi.. Sade.. donne moi.."


----------



## teflon

"Bittersweet Symphony," Verve.


----------



## rainbow

Electric Six - "Danger! High voltage"


----------



## daniela

Beth Orton - It's Not The Spotlight

--DM--


----------



## Bhauger

"Would?" - Alice in Chains


----------



## rainbow

Van Halen - "Jump"


----------



## daniela

Fluke - Blue Sky

--DM--


----------



## rainbow

Sir Mix a lot - "Baby got back"


----------



## wudstok77

TRIP AROUND THE SUN-Jimmy Buffet and Martina McBride


----------



## rainbow

Groove Armada - "I see you baby"


----------



## Pawn

Led Zeppelin - Kashmir


----------



## teflon

"The Chant of the Skeletal Family" from Diamond Dogs, David Bowie.


----------



## rainbow

Scissor Sisters - "Comfortably Numb"


----------



## desired_destiny

I'm listening to Dance of the Sugarplum Fairy.


----------



## daniela

Great Big Sea - When I'm Up

--DM--


----------



## Kitsune Xeya

The Real Folk Blues- from Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Pawn

Joy Division - Love Will Tear Us Apart (for the third time this morning).


----------



## teflon

[I heard Echo and the Bunnymen which Joy Dvision substitutes for me well sometimes]

Bob Dylan "The Neighborhood Bully"


----------



## daniela

Supergrass - Kiss Of Life

--DM--


----------



## playstation60

Follow by Breaking Benjamin.  Ok, not really, I'm at work, but that's probably what I would be listening to if I were allowed to listen to music.  



Ben


----------



## rainbow

snow patrol - "chocolate"


----------



## daniela

Duran Duran - Taste The Summer

--DM--


----------



## Jollster

Outkast & Norah Jones - Take off your cool
Greenday - Boulevard of Broken Dreams
Damien Rice - The Blower's Daughter


----------



## Bhauger

Pantera - Walk


----------



## Capulet

I'm at work listening to boring people talk about how their internet doesn't work.


----------



## peterpaulino

Eydie Gorme...


----------



## pgoroncy

Maroon 5 - Sunday Morning


----------



## peterpaulino

weird! I am right now listening to Sunday Morning by Maroon 5, played after Eydie Gorme's It Takes too Long...


----------



## pgoroncy

weird indeed.

I'm on to Jimmy Eat World - Pain


----------



## rainbow

Junior Senior - "Move your feet"


----------



## pgoroncy

The Killers - Somebody Told Me


----------



## rainbow

System of a down - "Chop Suey"


----------



## teflon

The Pina Colada song ("If you like Pina Colada, ...and the walks in the rain...")
{Rupert Homes?}


----------



## swing_it_away

When I started reading the post, Boulevard of Broken Dreams-Green Day (intersperced with other random bands, it's one of those crazy "battle" versions)

When I started typing, There's a Difference-Lower Class Brats

Next on my playlist, Que Sera, Sera-Pink Martini (Doris Day Cover)


----------



## Emma LB

Silbermond - Symphonie
Hedwig and the angry Inch - Origin of Love
Uno Svenningsson - Under ytan
Rufus Wainwright - Hallelujah (Shrek)
Rufus Wainwright - complainte de la butte
Imperiet - När Vodkan gjort oss Vackra

at least my list is different from everyone elses, there's another song I'm listing too right now on the radio, but I don't know who it's by... some French/Swiss hip hop I think.


----------



## creeping_minx

Metallica

A massive playlist with pretty much every song... currently playing Fixxxer from Reload


----------



## pgoroncy

Snoop Dog and Pharell Williams - Drop It Like It's Hot


----------



## teflon

Butthole Surfers - USSA


----------



## Deezer

Gavin Degraw - I don't want to be


----------



## rainbow

the white stripes - "Seven nation army"


----------



## daniela

Hothouse Flowers - The End Of The Road

--DM--


----------



## pennywise

The Clash-Death or Glory

the only band that mattered...


----------



## rainbow

Justin Timberlake vs. Missy Elliot


----------



## daniela

Donavon Frankenreiter - Heading Home

--DM--


----------



## pennywise

Anti Flag-Post War Breakout


----------



## pgoroncy

Tim McGraw and Nelly - Over and Over


----------



## teflon

Eminem's remake of "Fame"


----------



## rainbow

Frank Sinatra - "My way"


----------



## pennywise

Joe Strummer and the Mescaleros-Johnny Appleseed


----------



## LiberalDem

David Gray-Shine


----------



## rainbow

All Stars - Lady Marmalade


----------



## daniela

Laika & The Cosmonauts - Crosstown Canyon

--DM--


----------



## pgoroncy

Stained - Its Been A While


----------



## Pawn

Radiohead - I Will


----------



## lisajane

t.A.T.u. - All The Things She Said. Flipping through my older music.


----------



## pgoroncy

Alison Kraus - It Doesn't Matter


----------



## bobothegoat

"Missing" by Evanescence.


----------



## Pawn

Rolling Stones - You Can't Always Get What You Want


----------



## teflon

Tatu --yes! - "They won't catch us" ("Oni nas nye dogonyat")


----------



## Kitsune Xeya

Core of Soul- The Spirit of this Place

Go the Jap music!!!......WOOT!!!


----------



## teflon

Kitsune is a Jewish American Princess?


----------



## pgoroncy

Green Day - Boulevard of Broken Dreams


----------



## teflon

Alice in Chains "The Rooster"


----------



## eleutheromaniac

A Perfect Circle, 'Imagine'.


----------



## LiberalDem

Eartha Kitt-Santa Baby


----------



## Loki

The Shins - The Past and Pending


----------



## daniela

Aloha - I Don't Know What Else To Do

--DM--


----------



## Lara

Verve - Butterfly


----------



## daniela

We Ragazzi - Let's Be Wolves And Leave

--DM--


----------



## bobothegoat

Another Brick in the wall (part 2), Pink Floyd


----------



## americanwriter

Spanish Guitar w/o vocals.


----------



## Creative_Insanity

Shpongle - "Around the World in a Tea Daze"


----------



## lisajane

Hayley Westenra's cover of _Heaven_


----------



## teflon

Duran Duran "Change the wolrd"


----------



## die_daily

sisters of mercy - flood II


----------



## LiberalDem

Coheed and Cambria-Favor House Atlantic


----------



## lisajane

Britney Spears - _Toxic_.


----------



## daniela

Lateduster - Grunting And Walking Around In A Circle

--DM--


----------



## Kitsune Xeya

Chara-70%--Yuugure no Uta

More Jap music....gotta love the stuff!!


----------



## LiberalDem

Jay-Z:  H.O.V.A. (H to the Izzo)   

I highly recommend it.


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Liberi Fatali--Final Fantasy 8


----------



## stereomuse

Reptilia- The Strokes


----------



## Rajie

"Until I Heard" -- Rachael Yamagata


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

The Patient--Tool


----------



## poltergeist

"Burnin' for You" by Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## LiberalDem

Gavin DeGraw-Chemical Party


----------



## teflon

The fast song with the "answer" by Moody Blues.


----------



## die_daily

corpus delicti - noxious [demons game]


----------



## Hand

[Moscow - Genghis Khan]


----------



## stereomuse

Jack's Lament- The NIghtmare Before Christmas soundtrack


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

The Sinister Minister-Bela Fleck and the Flecktones


----------



## die_daily

the cure - a forest.

[/so goth]


----------



## Capulet

Hold music -> at work.


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

red is the new black- funeral for a friend


----------



## daniela

Trouble Man - Strikehard

--DM--


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

pink floyd- brain damage


----------



## LiberalDem

The Christians and the Pagans-Dar Williams


----------



## stereomuse

Why Don't You Get a Job?- The Offspring


----------



## pitseleh

Arab Strap-My Favourite Muse...and coming up....NEW BIRDS!


----------



## bobothegoat

Chad Kroeger's "Hero"


----------



## die_daily

katatonia - tomb of insomnia.


----------



## Pats

_Too Much Time on my Hands_, :lol:


----------



## LoneWolf

Michael--Franz Ferdinand...they rock!!!


----------



## theguy311

Listening to G-Love Hobo Blues...mm good.


----------



## daniela

Mission of Burma - The Enthusiast

--DM--


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

accidents by alexisonfire


----------



## lisajane

Britney Spears _My Prerogative_


----------



## LiberalDem

I Believe in a Thing Called Love-The Darkness


----------



## daniela

Mighty Six Ninety - Leave This World

--DM--


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

perfect world--- simple plan


----------



## Farror

Ordinary - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## die_daily

love and rockets - mirror people.


----------



## daniela

Blink 182 - All Of This (With Robert Smith)

--DM--


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

greenday--- blvd. of broken dreams


----------



## stereomuse

Paint it Black- Rolling Stones


----------



## daniela

Folk Implosion - Kingdom Of Lies

--DM--


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

obie trice- dont come down


----------



## daniela

A Perfect Circle - Imagine (John Lennon Cover)

--DM--


----------



## nostalgicdemise

Evanescence - Understanding (Sound Asleep)


----------



## die_daily

cure - burn.


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

eminem--- like toy soldiers


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Tool-Parabol/Parabola


----------



## LiberalDem

Paper Thin Walls-Modest Mouse


----------



## pharseer

You Will Be My Ain True Love - Alison Krauss


----------



## robyn.marie

My Immortal by Evanescence


----------



## Barr

*What song?*

"Flame Trees" cold chisel


----------



## LiberalDem

Take Your Mama-Scissor Sisters


----------



## stereomuse

have you ever- The Offspring


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Goo Goo Dolls-Iris


----------



## daniela

Smashing Pumpkins - Rocket

--DM--


----------



## LiberalDem

Little Plastic Castles-Ani Difranco


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

311-Beyond the Grey Sky


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

Rise Against- Paper Wings


----------



## poltergeist

dancin' with myself by billy idol


----------



## nostalgicdemise

Promentory - The Last of the Mohicans


----------



## daniela

Babyshambles - Killamangiro

--DM--


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Yellow--Coldplay


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

the scientist--- coldplay


----------



## Bhauger

Winterfell- Winter is Coming


----------



## magikpumpkin

It doesn't have a name, it's off a Bill Bailey DVD called "Part Troll", but it takes the piss out of American Rock, and it's bloody hilarious. Here's an short bit from it:

How can i feel pain,
How can i feel pain,
How can i feel pain,
when you're being so supportive....?

lol amazing


----------



## daniela

Postal Service - Natural Anthem

--DM--


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Nothing Wrong--Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Barr

*Listening to*

Thornley


----------



## die_daily

psychedelic furs - president gas.


----------



## LiberalDem

Jadakiss-Why?


----------



## swing_it_away

Mae - Soundtrack of Our Movie


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Passive--A Perfect Circle


----------



## JulieJordanScott

Right now there is a TV in the background - not of my choosing - some football game or another on CBS sports. Ugh!


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Blood on the Ground--Incubus


----------



## LiberalDem

Into the Mystic-Van Morrison


----------



## LiberalDem

The Professor-Damien Rice


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

The Fiddle and the Drum--A Perfect Circle


----------



## lisajane

Live Bed Show - Pulp


----------



## LiberalDem

Lover, You Should've Come over-Jeff Buckley.


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Plastic--Reveille


----------



## CometCatcher

Nothing is Ever What it Seems - Midtown


----------



## lisajane

Common People - Pulp


----------



## spirituous

Shh--Frou Frou


----------



## Barr

*Listening to...*

The Watchmen


----------



## LiberalDem

Buona Sera-Louis Prima


----------



## teflon

"Please release me" Humperdinck


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Wounded--Third Eye Blind


----------



## Scratches

Small Children In The Background - Mogwai.

Have you ever noticed how much smarter people look when they advertise their obscure musical tastes?


----------



## Sophie

'Black Math' by The White Stripes.


----------



## LoneWolf

Jesus of Suburbia by Green Day


----------



## Orlandu

Last song I listened to was Two Minutes To Midnight by Iron Maiden. Excellent, dude.


----------



## die_daily

deadhouse - katatonia.


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Passenger--Deftones featuring Maynard James Keenan


----------



## LiberalDem

Right to Be Wrong-Joss Stone


----------



## Sophie

'Smile like you mean it' by The Killers.

Yes, thier album really is as good as people like to make out!


----------



## Hand

[Girl, You'll Be A Woman Soon - Urge Overkill]


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Lateralus--Tool


----------



## LiberalDem

The Remedy-Jason Mraz


----------



## LoneWolf

Rich Girls by Gwen Stefani


----------



## teflon

"Lady Grinning Soul" David Bowie


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Cloud's Theme--Final Fantasy 7


----------



## kerpoe

At this very moment I'm listening to "Rocky Racoon" by The Beatles


----------



## kerpoe

now I've made my way to Revolution 9


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Everything You Want--Vertical Horizon


----------



## Guest

*Kleptones*

I don't know the names of the individual songs, but I'm listening to The Kleptones "Hip Hopera". Queen's hits over-dubbed with old- and new-school hip-hop. It kicks serious ass! 

Lans


----------



## Spudley

Dan Wheeler, "Scratches In The Glass"

Enya, "Waterfall"

Don Mclean, "Vincent"

Susan Bluechild, "Astray"

Sting, "Windmills of your Mind"

Geoff Byrd, "Frozen"


...

among others...  





			
				Scratches said:
			
		

> Have you ever noticed how much smarter people look when they advertise their obscure musical tastes?



Fun, isn't it


----------



## daniela

Martin Lee Gore - I Cast A Lonesome Shadow (STEWART WALKER VOCAL)

--DM--


----------



## LoneWolf

Give Me Novacaine--GreenDay


----------



## Barr

a little bit of 80's


----------



## darkpoet91

sadly.. im listening to "the disaster" by new found glory.. a pretty good song bbut not my fav....


----------



## daniela

Grip Weeds - Realities

--DM--


----------



## die_daily

mogwai=r u still in 2 it?


----------



## die_daily

meat-beat-manifest0=no words necessary.  8)


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

new slang--- the shins


----------



## teflon

"Bittersweet Symphony" Verve


----------



## Scratches

John Frusciante - Goals.


----------



## daniela

Ima Robot - Alive

--DM--


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

if i die tomorrow--- motley crue


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Pantomime--Incubus


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

caring is creepy--- the shins


----------



## lisajane

'Four To The Floor' - Starsailor


----------



## Barr

Def Leppard "Slang" album

lisajane looks a lot like a singer


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

i just don't think I'll ever get over you--- Colin Hay


----------



## LiberalDem

Little Black Backpack-Stroke 9


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Pushit--Tool


----------



## Rajie

Frou Frou- "Let Go"


----------



## filmFREAK

The Postal Service - Nothing Better 

FO SHO


----------



## Scratches

I've seen him say "fo sho" twice and it's already enough  :? 

Parachutes - Coldplay


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

fair-- remy zero


----------



## Clockwork

One- Metallica

It's a really good song by a really good band


----------



## creeping_minx

Riders on the storm - The Doors


----------



## Oasis Writer

One Shot 2 Shot - Eminem, D12


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Worlds Divide--Flaw


----------



## peekster63

Judas priests-You got another thing comin


----------



## Barr

some old Def Leppard


----------



## Oasis Writer

Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Green Day


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Parallel Universe--Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Pawn

Groove Armada - At the river


----------



## Oasis Writer

Getting Away With Murder - Papa Roach


----------



## die_daily

porcupine tree-sound of muzakk.


----------



## Oasis Writer

I Miss You - Blink 182


----------



## Guest

Ludacris: "Get Back!  Get back!  Ya'll don't know me like that!"

 :twisted:


----------



## Pawn

Damien Rice - Volcano


----------



## ChickenCow

"Abraham, Martin, and John" Don't remeber who sings it, but I love it!


----------



## lisajane

Do You Realise - The Flaming Lips


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Sucker--Newfound Glory


----------



## die_daily

newfound glory?!  how can you listen to that guys voice?  ugh.

underworld-cups.


----------



## _underscore

Against me!-Walking is still honest


----------



## Pawn

die_daily said:
			
		

> underworld-cups.


Nice.

The Beta Band - Life


----------



## Oasis Writer

Jesus of Suburbia
   I:   Jesus of Suburbia
   II:  City of the Damned
   III: I Don't Care
   IV: Dearly Beloved
   V:  Tales of Another Broken Home

- Green Day


----------



## teflon

All of PJ HArvey


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Bela Fleck and the Flecktones--Stomping Grounds


----------



## Oasis Writer

Homecoming
I: The Death of St. Jimmy
II: East 12th ST.
III: Nobody Likes You
IV: Rock and Roll Girlfriend
V: We're Coming Home Again

- Green Day


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

> newfound glory?! how can you listen to that guys voice? ugh


please don't criticize peoples taste in music, i'm sure it's not the point of this thread.

Remy Zero- Fair


----------



## die_daily

wasn't intended as an attack, man.  just a lit'l ribbing.   

madder rose-overflow.


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Judith--A Perfect Circle


----------



## lisajane

My My My - Armand Van Helden


----------



## teflon

abacab - Genesis


----------



## Pawn

[ot:ab227b2b18]





> All of PJ HArvey


Strong.[/ot:ab227b2b18]

Supertramp - Goodbye Stranger


----------



## Oasis Writer

Shes a Rebel - Green Day


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Prison Sex--Tool


----------



## Pawn

Pink Floyd - Fat Old Sun


----------



## Barr

Peter Frampton "Do you feel.."


----------



## die_daily

boards of canada-olsen, like, for the 5th time.

EDIT: what is the longest you've listened to one (1) song at a time?  i think i listened to 'everything in it's right place' for ... 7.5-8 hours once (at work).  and it's not even a really good song, but goddamn, the sound is warm and lovely.  i go somewhere else. everytime.


----------



## magikpumpkin

right now im listening to Idlewild "Love steals us from lonliness".

As for the longest time i've listened to a song ti would have to be *shudders* Natasha Bedingfield - "These are my words" (or something like that). I was at work on a 9-hour shift, tortured slowly against my will on a till having this song played over and over and over....just...trauma


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

I listened to Lateralus by Tool for about ten hours one day. The song's nine minutes long so it took up a bit more time, but damn it, that song is not only epic but profound every freakin time I listen to it. And I get images in my head of a whole bunch of things while listening to it. Hooray music.


----------



## die_daily

true dat.  i can listen to 'reflection' forever.

psyhedelic furs=here come cowboys.


----------



## Praetorian

Mad World from the Donnie Darko soundtrack.
in que is My Little Demon, Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard

Jimi Hendrix - Purple Haze


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

the celibate life--- the shins

a song i listened over and over for 6 hours was blvd of a broken dream by greenday and for 7.5-8 hours i listened to redemption song by joe strummer


----------



## Barr

Toy Soilders Eminem


----------



## Loki

Brand New - Play Crack The Sky


----------



## MisterSpider

I'm listening to Cibo Matto's album "Viva! La Woman"

Two Japanese girls rapping about their favorite food has never sounded so good!


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

Tupac( the ultimate poet may he rest in peace)-- changes


----------



## teflon

"Red" by Asaf Amdursky


----------



## Yoshiko

I'm listening to Simple and Clean by Utada Hikaru...and then last song by Gackt, and then a bunch of Megadeath and Mr. Bungle....


----------



## Pawn

[ot:5c9cff4fc6]





> the shins


Nice.[/ot:5c9cff4fc6]
Neil Young - Heart of gold


----------



## johan pasqualli

Weezer, the blue album.


----------



## evadri

'If Only' by The Calling

And 'Clarity' by John Mayer.

And so many others...


----------



## Barr

little country...


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Save Me--Remy Zero


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

girl on the wing--- the shins

I love the song fair by remy zero u should check it out sometimes if u havent already listened to it


----------



## Loki

slavestoabigmachine said:
			
		

> girl on the wing--- the shins
> 
> I love the song fair by remy zero u should check it out sometimes if u havent already listened to it


Both are amazing...

Brand New - Okay, I Believe You But My Tommy Gun Don't


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Fair--Remy Zero


----------



## mike5446g

The Arcade Fire - "Neighborhood 1"


----------



## Cipher2

Embrace: Wish 'em all away


----------



## Rebecca

U2: Sometimes You Can't Make it On YOur Own


----------



## Demiurgos

Johann Sebastian Bach - "Andante" (from BC - No. 2 in F major)


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Intolerance--Tool


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

sum41-- pieces


----------



## VAGINA!

'Existentialism On Prom Night'-Straylight Run.


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

accidents--- alexisonfire


----------



## Demiurgos

Queen - Innuendo


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

The Phoenix--Reveille


----------



## Loki

My girlfriend and I can't stop listening to Existentialism on Prom Night by Straylight Run


----------



## Demiurgos

The Doors - Riders on the Storm


----------



## Shy_Love

Dead Poetic-Vanus Empty


----------



## solid_stream

Incubus - "Beware! Criminal" followed by Green Day - "Nice Guys Finish Last"


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Idiot Box--Incubus


----------



## Oasis Writer

Whatshername - Green Day


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

only one--- yellowcard


----------



## lisajane

Days - David Bowie


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

3 Libras--A Perfect Circle


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

one by one all day--- the shins


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Stellar--Incubus

Hooray, I'm the 700th


----------



## nostalgicdemise

ALICE - Yoshitake Hirota, Yasunori Mitsuga

From the Shadow Hearts soundtrack.  It puts this seething beast at ease.


----------



## die_daily

junior kimbrough-im in love.


----------



## lisajane

5.6.7.8's - Woo Hoo


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

in the waiting line--- zero 7


----------



## LiberalDem

Romeo and Juliet-Indigo Girls


----------



## Shoemaker

Santeria-Sublime
The all-time greatest band in the WORLD! but thats just my opinion.


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

(yet again) 3 Libras--A Perfect Circle


----------



## nostalgicdemise

_Tina_ - Nobuo Uematsu (Final Fantasy VI Piano Collection)


----------



## LiberalDem

> Santeria-Sublime
> The all-time greatest band in the WORLD! but thats just my opinion.



Santeria is my favorite song...ever!  Anytime I go to see coverbands, I always request Santeria.  How is it possible that no one knows how to play this song?  One band did let me get up a sing it since I was giving them such a hard time, but it was awful and I don't like to talk about it.   

Anyway, now back to our regularly scheduled program...


Flogging Molly-Salty Dog


----------



## rainbow

Razorlight - Golden Touch
The ONLY good song on the album, too bad I found that out after i bought it...*sigh*


----------



## youngwriter

The Killers - Mr. Brightside


----------



## Barr

The Hip


----------



## solid_stream

Rise Against - "Rumors Of My Demise Have Been Greatly Exaggerated"

Long title, but great song!


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Trouble--Coldplay


----------



## kerpoe

LoneWolf said:
			
		

> "Adam's Song" by Blink 182..gotta love the old stuff!


You have no idea what is old. 

I'm listening to "Desolation Row" by Bob Dylan


----------



## lisajane

Here With Me - Dido

Anything by Blink 182 is definitely _not_ old.


----------



## Pawn

The Zutons - Don't Ever Think (Too Much)


----------



## Jp

Don Mclean -- Starry Starry Night (Vincent)

Bob Dylan = 2 Thumbs up, but Blink 182 should be eighty sixed


----------



## Pawn

Bob Dylan yes. Vincent is a nono though. The lyrics are beautiful, but I can't stand his silky smooth voice.

Air - You Make It Easy


----------



## teflon

Barry Saharoff "Within the Walls"


----------



## Hand

[Rock Lobster - The B-52s]


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

this photograph is proof (I know you know) --- Taking Back Sunday


----------



## mike5446g

Built to Spill - "The Big Dipper"


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Warning--Incubus


----------



## Scratches

Scratches - John Frusciante


----------



## barnsturm

Pepper -- The Butthole Surfers


----------



## MisterSpider

"Some will die in hot pursuit in fiery auto crashes..."

I've always wondered why that song was called Pepper. Any ideas?


----------



## die_daily

mogwai-christmas steps.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard

Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da -- The Beatles


----------



## Barr

"Got you where I want you" The flys


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Waltz of the Moon--Nobuo Uematsu (Final Fantasy 8)


----------



## Barr

"Tired Of Waiting" The Trews


----------



## daniela

David M. Bailey - All Day Today

--DM--


----------



## Novicewriter

Boulevard of Broken Dreams- Greenday


----------



## Pawn

Nick Drake - Hazey Jane I


----------



## teflon

The 2 lIve Crew "Pop the Hoochie"


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Crystal Baller--Third Eye Blind


----------



## LoneWolf

Two-Timing-Touch and Broken Bones by the Hives


----------



## Pawn

Leftfield - Release the Pressure


----------



## Barr

Daft punk


----------



## lisajane

About Her - Malcolm McLaren version.


----------



## daniela

Al Stewart - Soho Needless To Say

--DM--


----------



## LiberalDem

Til Tuesday-Limits To Love


----------



## nae411

DIDO - Hunter


----------



## riadohaed

Lost Cause - Beck


----------



## nae411

Leaving New York - REM


----------



## buzzlink22

simple plan, 
jimmy eat world,


----------



## daniela

Ramones - Spiderman (Tv Theme Cover) (2)

--DM--


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

turbonegro--- sell your body to the night


----------



## Guest

X-ECUTIONERS


Scratchology
Mixed by the X-ECUTIONERS


----------



## nae411

Volcano- Damien Rice


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Shiver--Coldplay


----------



## nae411

Amy Lee - Broken


----------



## daniela

They Might Be Giants - Wearing A Raincoat

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

The Zutons - Havana Gang Brawl


----------



## Barr

"With or Without you" U2


----------



## Pawn

Joanna Newsom - En Gallop


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

noise and kisses--- the used


----------



## nae411

When we dance - Sting


----------



## LiberalDem

Jason Mraz-Sleep All Day


----------



## nae411

Blower's daughter - Damien Rice


----------



## LiberalDem

> Blower's daughter - Damien Rice



Oy! I love this song...his whole cd, really.  He rocks my world.   


The Rentals-Friends of P


----------



## nae411

Mine too!!!!!!!! 

Dido - Dream Lover


----------



## Pawn

That's Damien Rice's best song, in my "humble" opinion.

Still listening to Joanna Newsom. She's this weird girl with weirder voice, who plays the harp beautifully. Check her out if you get the chance.


----------



## nae411

Pawn - Volcano is a really good song from Damien also, I actually like it just as much or more.


REM - Leaving  New York


----------



## Pawn

Volcano is good. It might be better actually. Either way, they're both good. Better than Cannonball, which is hopelessly clichéd..


----------



## nae411

Pawn, hmm, don't know that one. ( I like your blog by the way.)


----------



## Pawn

Thanks.  8) 

The Fenestration Paradox - Flagship Funk (aka me and some friends playing around with a synth...)


----------



## Scratches

nae411 said:
			
		

> REM - Leaving  New York



Nae, you have really good taste 

I Don't Sleep I Dream - R.E.M.


----------



## nae411

U2 - With or without you

Thank you Scratches - so do you if you like my music, lol.


----------



## Scratches

nae411 said:
			
		

> U2 - With or without you



Stop it!  :shock: 

Elvis Presley And America - U2!


----------



## nae411

> Stop it!



You don't like?


----------



## Scratches

No, that was a Brooklyn-woman-wearing-faux-fur kind of "stop it."  "You're _kidding!_"


----------



## nae411

Scratches you are such a trip!

Mariah Carrie & Brian McKnight - Whenever you call


----------



## Pawn

Aphex Twin - Ptolemy

Now that's good taste.


----------



## nae411

Broken - Amy Lee


----------



## Scratches

Pawn said:
			
		

> Aphex Twin - Ptolemy



Aphex Twin's videos scared me away from his music...

2 Rights Make 1 Wrong - Mogwai


----------



## Pawn

Pah! The videos are brilliant...

Moby - Find My Baby


----------



## riadohaed

mines not a high horse- the shins 

**buy Chutes Too Narrow - The Shins**  the second best cd released last year.... 
**buy Antics- Interpol** the best cd released last year


----------



## Scratches

Pawn... this will be an obvious question to you if you're a hardcore Aphex Twin fan, but I wanted to ask - is that HIS face in Windowlicker etc.?

Blue Jean - David Bowie


----------



## Pawn

I don't believe so, though I don't know for sure. I do know that Aphex Twin himself is a very reclusive fella, who prefers to keep himself locked away most of the time. The man _made his own_ synthesizers, and inspired half of the electronic music that exists; you canny tell me that aint worthy of some respect.

riadohaed - Is 'Chutes Too Narrow' as good as the previous album, the name of which has escaped me..? The one with 'New Slang' on it.

Still listening to Play by Moby, this time on track 9, Natural Blues.


----------



## Scratches

Pawn said:
			
		

> I don't believe so, though I don't know for sure. I do know that Aphex Twin himself is a very reclusive fella, who prefers to keep himself locked away most of the time. The man _made his own_ synthesizers, and inspired half of the electronic music that exists; you canny tell me that aint worthy of some respect.



If that WAS him in the videos, it wouldn't be a wonder he's reclusive 

I have no problem with Aphex Twin, I just haven't have as much exposure to him musically as I have visually.

I have, however, been exposed to Moby's stuff for longer than I can remember... Play is genius  Therefore I shall listen to:

Bodyrock - Moby


----------



## Pawn

Works for me. My favourite track from it is one of the lesser known: Everloving (track 14 or 15 I believe). I suggest you listen to it harshly.


----------



## Scratches

Wow. Er. Doesn't seem to be on there. If my brother lent me a pirate copy and I didn't realise it, I'm going to do something drastic.

Pawn, you've given me the incentive to go investigate this matter.

Away And Anywhere - John Frusciante


----------



## Oasis Writer

Imagine - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Scratches

[ot:3619e6f885]Egads. Google Images reveals... that's Aphex Twin's face, all right! But heavily tweaked. In real life he's half-decent. End of A.T. spiel.[/ot:3619e6f885]

0303 - Set Four (on radio)


----------



## Pawn

Blimey.

Led Zeppelin - Gallows Pole


----------



## Guest

Pitbull

"That's Naaasty"


----------



## Pawn

David Byrne - Carnival Eyes


----------



## Guest

Game Geek


"I'm Sorry"


----------



## Pawn

Silence, grandad.

Led Zeppelin - Black Mountain Side


----------



## Barr

"Honey" Moby

...thanks for reminding me about that album..it was the soundtrack for my backpacking trip in the UK...great album


----------



## WriterX

Unknown song

by

Unknown artist

I downloaded a game trailer heard a song in it and recorded it. The wonderful thing is that there are absolutely no sounds of the game itself in it. Only the music. (The trailer was of Devil May Cry 2)


----------



## Shy_Love

Tiny Vessels by Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## Cipher2

The Killers: Jenny Was A Friend of Mine

i am really into the Killer's album.  I have never bought a CD that seems as relevant and present lyrically & musically.  Not since the Libertines.  Every track has classic single potential.

About Aphex Twin, his real name is Richard James.  He bought his first synth when he was 13 and built a sampler that didn't work properly while still at school.  You can find some of his earlier stuff under the names: Polygon Window, Caustic Window(he like windows-probably cos he never leaves his house), Diceman, Bluecalx.


----------



## Scratches

Dosed - Red Hot Chili Peppers

My _gawd_, I'm so bloodcurdlingly mainstream.


----------



## Pawn

The guy from The Killers don't sing so good...  :wink:

R.E.M - Bad Day


----------



## Scratches

Pawn said:
			
		

> R.E.M - Bad Day



I wonder if there will come a time when I won't feel the need to comment every time someone is listening to a song I like...

Brandy - Red Hot Chilis (cover)


----------



## daniela

Interpol - Narc

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

R.E.M are alright, but they lost a good deal of my respect when they released 'Everybody Hurts', which just annoys the hell out of me. One of their best songs, in my view, is a cover called 'Draggin' the Line', which was featured in Austin Powers (one or two, can't remember). Their best track has to be Losing My Religion though.. or maybe Nightswimming..

Joy Division - Love Will Tear Us Apart

(By the way, the Brit awards are open for voting (http://brits.co.uk/). Go there NOW and vote _Love Will Tear Us Apart_ as 'BRITs 25 - Best Song'.)


----------



## Scratches

Ohhh. Nightswimming reminds me just how wonderful a poet Michael Stipe is. I loved Everybody Hurts for my designated time and still think it's great, but is an ugly face for REM's career.

Tax Free - Hendrix


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Stairway To Heaven--Led Zepplin


----------



## Pawn

Beck - Loser


----------



## riadohaed

Banana Co (acoustic) - Radiohead


----------



## Pawn

Good track. I don't think there's a non-acoustic version of that, actually.

The Chemical Brothers - Golden Path


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

the taste of ink--- the used


----------



## daniela

Faint - I Disappear

--DM--


----------



## die_daily

interpol-not even jail.


----------



## TheUberManlyMan

"You Never Give Me Your Money" - The Beatles


----------



## daniela

Arcade Fire - Neighborhood # 3 (Power Out)

--DM--


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Beethoven's 9th Symphony


----------



## Pawn

T-Rex - Summer Deep


----------



## die_daily

galaxie500-flowers.


----------



## Scratches

Secret Pint - Mogwai



> The Chemical Brothers - Golden Path


This is the one forum where good taste is abundant...


----------



## Barr

Cold Chisel


----------



## Pawn

Cocteau Twins - Domino


----------



## Barr

Beach Music" The Watchmen...a great band that slipped through the cracks


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Keane--Somewhere Only We Know


----------



## Loki

Queens Of The Stone Age - Little Sister


----------



## rainbow

The Chemical Brothers - Galvanise
Favourite song at the mo


----------



## nae411

I surrender - Celine Dion


----------



## teflon

Joe Dassin, "Et si tu n'existais pas"


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Where Do We Go From Here--Filter


----------



## teflon

Joe Cocker and Jennifer Warnes "Up Where We Belong"


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

What You Are--Audioslave


----------



## Barr

The Tragically Hip...one of the greatest bands to come from Canada.


----------



## lisajane

Mysterious Ways - U2


----------



## teflon

Salvatore Adamo "Tombe La Neige"


----------



## nae411

All By Myself

Celine Dion


----------



## Pawn

> All By Myself
> 
> Celine Dion


Excuse me while I projectile vomit.

Eric Clapton - Classical Gas

New Chemical Brothers album out yesterday. GO BUY.


----------



## nae411

> Excuse me while I projectile vomit.



You are excused but please don't get it on my shoes.  :wink:


----------



## Pawn

Blur - Coffee & TV


----------



## Barr

I'm not a fan of Celine Dion, but I will give her credit on her vocal ability.  I don't think I have ever met anyone that says they like her...who the hell is buying her albums then?


some old 80's "Situation" by YAZ at the moment


----------



## nae411

I confess I LIKE CELINE DION, are you all done ridiculing me now????? LOL

Nae


----------



## Barr

...you must have bought all those albums then...

...I'm not ridiculing you Nae411   !!  I think she is talented, just not my taste in music...


----------



## nae411

Thank you Barr, but Pawn is!!!! I have very different taste in music also, but I do recognize her passion in her songs.


----------



## Pawn

The only thing I recognise her capacity to make me violenty sick..

Actually not listening to any music at the moment, which is extremely unusual. I did just watch 'Merci, La Vie!' though (Bertrand Blier, Michel Blanc, Gerard Depardieu..). Not bad.


----------



## nae411

Dido - Here with Me

Pawn don't you dare say anything about my girl, I will have to go there and spank you, and you know I am definately old enough to be your mom!


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Plastic--Reveille


----------



## Barr

Enigma


----------



## Gracie

River of dreams, Billy Joel


----------



## Pawn

David Byrne - Independance Day

"Hand in hand, hand in hand..."


----------



## Guest

"hand in glove"

the smiths


----------



## Beez617

Brother Brother
by the Kelly Family

They're a European group.. I wouldn't expect you to know them...

And then I'm listening to the Green Day CD.


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

The One--Limp Bizkit


----------



## FoggyImagination

Come Together--The Beatles


----------



## nae411

Calling on Angels - By who? Don't know.


----------



## Loki

nae411 said:
			
		

> Calling on Angels - By who? Don't know.


 Train - Calling All Angels?

The Shins - The Past and Pending


----------



## nae411

Could be, thanks Loki!


----------



## Guest

"tattooed love boys"

the pretenders
vinyl


----------



## teflon

Adrian Belew "Young Lions"


----------



## Zatoichi

Big Machine - Velvet Revolver


----------



## Monique

"Self-Deception"-Lacuna Coil

If you listen to Century Media bands, you'd know them. 
If you don't fit into that catagorey, you probably don't.


----------



## Delight

"Kidney in a cooler"  -- Keller Williams


----------



## Barr

"One Headlight" the Wallflowers


----------



## Pawn

Leftfield - Release the Pressure
[ot:a3b0155e77]





> Come Together--The Beatles


Gj.[/ot:a3b0155e77]


----------



## petrel}

absolute....silence


----------



## Barr

"Werewolves of London" Warren Zevon


----------



## Dooga Aetrus Blackrazor

"Stargazer" by The Tea Party.


----------



## Delight

"Irish Blood, English Heart" - Morrissey


----------



## Barr

"Weapon" Matthew Good


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

the kids aren't alright--- the offspring


----------



## LiberalDem

Todd Snider-Conservative, Christian, Right-Wing Republican, Straight, White, American Male

I swear it's a song.


----------



## Pawn

The Strokes - I Can't Win


----------



## mammamaia

none... i've got a classical radio station playing on my windows media player... at the moment it's mendelssohn and i'm about to give it the boot as i'm not a great fan of his stuff... 

a bit of strauss is next... not too bad...


----------



## barnsturm

Existentialism (Milano Bossa Mix) -- The Dining Rooms
I'm Gonna Hire a Wino -David Frizzell
Let It Be - John Lennon
Institutionalized - Suicidal Tendencies


(I let Windows Media Player randomly jump between the over-800 mp3's I have on my computer.)

Oooh, now it's an hour mix by Paul Oakenfold, DJ Sasha, and Carl Cox!


----------



## nae411

"I don't want to be anything other than what I am lately..."

Can't figure out the title, by Galvin something or other, oh, I am useless.


----------



## barnsturm

nae411 said:
			
		

> "I don't want to be anything other than what I am lately..."
> 
> Can't figure out the title, by Galvin something or other, oh, I am useless.



Gavin DeGraw


----------



## nae411

Thank you, I got myself a little confused. ;0)


----------



## Pawn

[ot:53a39af7bc]





> over-800 mp3's


I have over 5000, so bleh.  8) [/ot:53a39af7bc]
Tommy Emmanuel - (the man with the) Green Thumb


----------



## Scratches

[ot:efbf4e445c]Why does it seem that in America they say "green thumb" and in Britain "green fingers" to describe people who love gardening?[/ot:efbf4e445c]

I'm listening to "Suspicious Minds" by Elvis in my head, damn it, Pawn.


----------



## barnsturm

The Macarena - Los del Rio

(How the heck did that get on my computer?!)


----------



## nae411

I sent it to you via ESP. JK


----------



## Pawn

Hohoho. Still crazy acoustic guitarist Tommy E. here.


----------



## riadohaed

ummuagumma (full studio album) - Pink Floyd
( you wanna freak yourself out listen to this)


----------



## Pawn

I've heard it man. Frankly, it just isn't very good. Listen to "See Emily Play" off Relics instead.


----------



## riadohaed

you dont like it?? its certainly not a classic but its good for writing dark poetry as i was just doing.  See Emily Play is one of my favorites indeed!


----------



## barnsturm

My first copy of Ummagumma on vinyl I traded for two hits of acid in 1986. Bad call. I found it later at a garage sale on cassette. My favorite on it is "Grantchester Meadows".

Right now:

"Purple Stain" - by the Red Hot Chili Peppers.


----------



## Pawn

I mean, compared to the famous albums, Wall, Dark Side, WYWH etc. it sucks. It doesn't compare particularly favourably to the less famous ones either (Animals, Saucerfull of Secrets etc.). Favourite Floyd track? Mine would probably be Time.


----------



## Guest

The person above me is a snob.


----------



## Pawn

When it comes to music, I most certainly am ma dear. I'm considering changing music so I'll have something to post about, but instead I'll just have a post-pizza smoke.


----------



## Scratches

barnsturm said:
			
		

> "Purple Stain" - by the Red Hot Chili Peppers.



Finally, someone else deigning to listen to that oversexed lot. 

Diminished - R.E.M.


----------



## riadohaed

ah Tough question... its between Wish You Were Here, Gunners Dream (on the Final Cut) or  Comfortably Numb


----------



## barnsturm

"Diamonds On the Soles of Her Shoes" - Paul Simon


Ok, I gotta go to the dentist now. Bye bye.


----------



## teflon

Chicago "Hard to say I'm sorry"


----------



## Pawn

Wish You Were Here would've been my choice a year ago - such a fantastic track - but I fear it got rather overplayed. Comfortably Numb is the predictable choice; don't go with it.


----------



## riadohaed

fair enough... We will go by play count on my itunes.... The Gunners Dream it is... runner up Pigs (three different ones)


----------



## Pawn

Fair. Favourite Radiohead?


----------



## teflon

Demis Roussos "Rain and Tears"


----------



## riadohaed

shit thats even harder....

Like Spinning Plates (the LIVE version)

Black Star (the bends)

or

Subterranean Homesick Alien (ok computer)


----------



## Pawn

Interesting choices. Have you heard the acoustic version of Black Star? I prefer it. No idea how you could choose homesick alien over all the other fantastic tracks on OK Computer. I've talked about this with people before, and my top five goes something like:

1. Paranoid Android
2. Karma Police	
3. You And Whose Army	
4. Like Spinning Plates [Live]	
5. Idioteque


----------



## teflon

Yello "Oh Yeah"


----------



## riadohaed

homesick alien is one of my favorites b/c i love the idea so much... we usally think or aliens as harsh and mean... the idea that the aliens who are almost disgusted with our planet and people.. i just really like it.


----------



## daniela

Dears - Who Are You, Defenders Of The Universe

--DM--


----------



## teflon

Alice in Chains "The Rooster"


----------



## Ilan Bouchard

La Saga - IAM


----------



## daniela

Bright Eyes - The Calendar Hung Itself

--DM--


----------



## Scratches

Surrendering - Alanis Morissette.


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Schism--Tool


----------



## teflon

Billy Vaughn "Blue Tango"


----------



## daniela

Bad Religion - American Jesus

--DM--


----------



## Ilan Bouchard

La Sentence - Sniper


----------



## Pawn

Air - Kelly Watch The Stars

[ot:6b51d08a58]





			
				daniela said:
			
		

> Bright Eyes


Nice![/ot:6b51d08a58]


----------



## die_daily

agalloch-'odal'


----------



## daniela

William Shatner - Common People (Pulp Cover)

--DM--


----------



## Barr

little bluesy rock...in the form of Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## daniela

Home Video - We

[ot:380f85a942]





			
				Pawn said:
			
		

> daniela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bright Eyes
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
Click to expand...

Conor Oberst is awesome.[/ot:380f85a942]

--DM--


----------



## Novicewriter

Johnny Blade by BLACK SABBATH...  AWESOME SONG!!!


----------



## lisajane

Kylie Minogue - Confide In Me.

And the librarians are confident in that they're about to toss me off the computer.


----------



## teflon

Sarah Breitman - th song about shivers


----------



## Pawn

The Strokes - Barely Legal

"Didn't take no shortcuts"


----------



## Pawn

Syd Barrett - Here I Go


----------



## daniela

Autolux - Here Comes Everybody

--DM--


----------



## Loki

Queens of the Stone Age - The Lost Art Of Keeping A Secret


----------



## daniela

Dears - 22-The Death Of All The Romance

--DM--


----------



## LiberalDem

Erykah Badu-Tyrone


----------



## Delight

"What Would Brian Boitano Do?" - from South Park: Bigger, Longer, and Uncut


----------



## Delight

Yeah, I'm a geek.


----------



## Pawn

Nick Drake - Clothes of Sand


----------



## daniela

Mars Volta - The Widow (Never Sleep Alone)

--DM--


----------



## Barr

"Wear Sunscreen" Baz Luhrmann


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Down--311


----------



## die_daily

silence--silence.

/wit.


----------



## teflon

Dalida and Joe Dassin "Parole, Parole"


----------



## daniela

Coheed and Cambria - The Velourium Camper 1 - Faint Of Hearts

--DM--


----------



## Barr

"Ain't nothing about you" Brooks and Dunn...need a country fix every now and again


----------



## Pawn

The Incredible String Band - Job's Tears

"stranger than that, stranger than that, stranger than that, we're alive.."


----------



## galrium

'We Didn't Start the Fire' -- Billy J

and...

'They're Coming to Take Me Away' -- Napoleon XIV

(no idea why I'm listening to the second one there.)

:mrgreen:


----------



## daniela

Vhs Or Beta - Night On Fire

--DM--


----------



## Barr

"Rock DJ" Robbie Williams


----------



## lisajane

Breathe - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Barr

"Flame Trees" Cold Chisel


----------



## Pawn

Belle & Sebastian - I Don't Love Anyone


----------



## Barr

"Knockin' On Heaven's Door"

you pick the version..Eric clapton, bob dylan, Jimmy Barnes, Avril Lagvine..or any bar band in the english speaking world


----------



## Delight

Rob Zombie. Hee!


----------



## daniela

Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah

--DM--


----------



## Delight

Danzig, now. I'm a geek.


----------



## pharseer

Skin Trade-Duran Duran...

now Privilege by Balligomingo

And Barr, the song is "Everybody's Free (To Wear Sunscreen)" by Baz Luhrman.  I love that song!


----------



## Delight

Now its "Illegal Smile" -- Keller Williams. 

I love me some Keller.


----------



## Pawn

[ot:7d838a3271]





> Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah


Fantastic track.[/ot:7d838a3271]

Currently listening to me playing the guitar badly, and, as it's 4am here, quietly.


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Yellow--Coldplay


----------



## Pawn

Tommy Emmanuel - Morning Aire


----------



## Novicewriter

"Never Say Die"- BLACK SABBATH


----------



## Novicewriter

"Johnny Blade"- BLACK SABBATH....Yes I like Black Sabbath... The Ozzy years of course.


----------



## teflon

Streisand-Diamond "You don't bring me flowers"


----------



## daniela

Veruca Salt - Volcano Girls

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

L'il T; Manijama; Mukupa - No, No, No

From a DJ JayJ mix. That's french house, for the unenlightened.


----------



## galrium

'We Didn't Start the Fire' - Billy J

and 

'All I Wanna Do' - Scooter


----------



## daniela

Rocket From The Crypt - I Wanna Know What I Wanna Know

--DM--


----------



## galrium

'Jigga Jigga!' - Scooter


----------



## daniela

Grand National - Cherry Tree

--DM--


----------



## Emma LB

red hot chili peppers - californication


----------



## galrium

'Shake That' - Scooter

I'm listening to a lot of him .... *----*


----------



## daniela

Bright Eyes - Easy-Luck-Free

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

The Strokes - Reptilia
Rocket From The Crypt - On A Rope


----------



## Pawn

Talking Heads - Take Me To The River

Oh yeah.


----------



## daniela

Shins - When I Goosestep

--DM--


----------



## Novicewriter

Black Sabbath- Zero to Hero


----------



## Novicewriter

Cheap Trick: Reach Out  (From the motion picture soundtrack of HEAVY METAL)


----------



## Novicewriter

Don't forget the 80's... Hair Metal...


----------



## daniela

Embrace - Ashes

--DM--


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Wonderboy--Tenacious D


----------



## daniela

Pretty Girls Make Graves - Something Bigger, Something Brighter

--DM--


----------



## LiberalDem

Ani DiFranco-Hello Birmingham


----------



## tsuraseyu

Tokyo Nights by Utada hikaru and very soon Welcome to my life by Simple Plan


----------



## daniela

Longview - Nowhere

--DM--


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Parallel Universe--Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## die_daily

sonic youth-dripping dream. 
 8)  8)  8)  8)  8)


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

konstantine--- something corporate


----------



## European_Son

Methodist - The 90 day men
"Wordy"


----------



## daniela

Doves - Black And White Town (Radio Edit)

--DM--


----------



## k3ng

jump - van halen.


----------



## European_Son

My Game of Loving - White Noise
"Majestic"


----------



## European_Son

Russian March - The New Rags
"Hypnotic"


----------



## European_Son

Missouri Kids Cuss - the 90 day men
"Abrupt"


----------



## Pawn

The Chemical Brothers - Galvanize

Purchased the new album today. Push The Button.


----------



## barnsturm

"Roll Another Joint" - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers (seen him twice)


----------



## evil octavia

The Postal Service - The District Sleeps Alone Tonight


----------



## barnsturm

Raga Ramdas Malhar - Ravi Shankar
What Is and What Should Never Be - Led Zeppelin
Requiem For The Masses - The Association
Baby Did a Bad Bad Thing - Chris Isaak
Wet Dream - Lords of Acid


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

A Certain Shade of Green--Incubus


----------



## daniela

Sphor, Lewis / Takako Nishizak - Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. 38

--DM--


----------



## Clockwork

All apologies- Nirvana

Really good song


----------



## Barr

"I Dare you To Move" Switchfoot


----------



## Clockwork

stairway to heaven- Zeppelin

It's at the solo right now!

*waves lighter and headbangs at the same time*


----------



## evil octavia

Where have all the cowboys gone? - Paula Cole


----------



## evil octavia

now

Slow Hands - Interpol


----------



## Barr

"whatcha' waiting for?" Gwen S.


----------



## European_Son

European Son - The Velvet Underground
"SMASH"


----------



## Barr

"Photograph" Def Leppard


----------



## daniela

Hovhaness / Schwarz - Symphony No. 50 mt. St. Helen

--DM--


----------



## Barr

"Barret's Privateer's" Stan Rogers


----------



## FoggyImagination

its the d-o-double g


----------



## k3ng

everything's beautiful - remy zero


----------



## daniela

Bax / David Lloyd-jones - The Garden of Fand

--DM--


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Lateralus--Tool

1000!


----------



## daniela

Kasabian - Club Foot

--DM--


----------



## riadohaed

the killing moon - Echo and the bunnymen


----------



## teflon

Moulin Rouge Soundtrack - Jose Feliciano - Le Tango De Roxanne


----------



## European_Son

Metal Machine Music - Lou Reed
"Noise"


----------



## riadohaed

Not If You Were The Last Junkie On Earth - The Dandy Warhols


----------



## daniela

Dios Malos - Starting Five

--DM--


----------



## Nyx

Light my Candle - Rent OC Soundtrack.


----------



## daniela

Devlins - Consent

--DM--


----------



## tsuraseyu

Endless Sorrow by Ayumi Hamasaki


----------



## Pawn

Nick Drake - Hanging On A Star


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Show Me How To Live--Audioslave


----------



## LiberalDem

> Light my Candle - Rent OC Soundtrack



Makes me wanna dig my cds out...haven't listened to Rent in forever.

Honky Tonk Women-The Rolling Stones


----------



## k3ng

ACDC - i love rock and roll!!!


----------



## daniela

Sonny Landreth - Pedal To Metal

--DM--


----------



## tsuraseyu

"Untitled" by simple plan


----------



## Pawn

Aimee Mann - Save Me (from OST Magnolia)


----------



## Novicewriter

Black Sabbath- Psycho Man


----------



## lisajane

Good Charlotte - I Just Want To Live


----------



## Pawn

The Chemical Brothers - The Boxer


----------



## European_Son

Dear Can - !!!
"Dance"


----------



## keedin3

Eminem- toy soldiers


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

The Outsider--A Perfect Circle


----------



## Madness

One Mind - Blindside

- Madness


----------



## stereomuse

Paranoid Android- Radiohead


----------



## European_Son

Excerpts from Drift Study & Map of 49s Dream The Two Systems of Eleven Sets of Galactic Intervals/Drift Study(?) - La Monte Young

(which is, quite simply, 7 minutes of feedback... the same tone, for seven minutes, no other sounds expect the very occasion milisecond blip in the feedback, and the only way the sound ever seems to differ is when you move your head around and the pitch changes slightly... is it art? is it music? depends on the audience)


----------



## European_Son

Sister Ray - The Velvet Underground
"G-F-C"


----------



## nae411

You raise me up - Josh Groban


----------



## European_Son

Gigi said:
			
		

> "I'm just looking for my mainline..."  ad nauseum for about 20 hours?????
> 
> drummer here.  would be bored out of my brain...



What do you mean?! Mo always mixed it up on the live recordings and on the studio take!  Especially on the "Who’s that knocking on my chamber door" bits. Ok, so she wasn't John Bonham, but... 

Anyway, additionally, I quote, from the Sister Ray essay I found online...

"Up to this point, I have said nothing about Maureen "Moe" Tucker, the Velvet Underground's drummer. Moe is not a full participant in the collective improvisation for most of "Sister Ray." Instead, she keeps to a strict time keeping function.

However, Tucker's performance embodies what Richard Middleton, Dave Laing, and Jon Stratton have identified as the musical equivalent of Freud's death drive, a kind of musical entropy, in her dramatic moves from a four unit beat (one and *two* and three and *four* and) to a two unit beat (one *and* two *and* three *and* four *and*) to a one unit beat (*one and two and three and four and*), which they call the monad. As the beat increases in intensity, it decreases in information content, until the one unit beat is indistinguishable from stasis, while it at the same time represents the most frenetic activity.

Furthermore, there is a crucial two and a half minute segment, long after the three boys have exhausted their repertoire of thrashing gestures, where Tucker triggers what is the true climax of "Sister Ray." Fourteen minutes, twelve seconds into the track, after Reed has finished his second iteration of the lyrics, Moe abandons the simple beats she has been playing and begins floating freely around her kit. Sterling Morrison, coming to the forefront for the first time since his solo in the first minute of the song, takes over the time keeping role with his guitar. Here, there is a profound experience of decenteredness since the listener has become so accustomed to Moe's steady beat. In this last extended improvisation, the last thing that has been assumed as a source of stability dissolves."


love you really


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Weak and Powerless--A Perfect Circle


----------



## Barr

"Hold On" Sarah McLaughlin


----------



## European_Son

The first, as yet untitled, track from my forthcoming self-produced EP

"Chaotic"


----------



## zaoshang

"Belle" - Garou, Daniel Lavoie & Patrick Fiori

can't get enough... :drunk:


----------



## European_Son

Definitive Gaze - Magazine
"Space age"


----------



## LoneWolf

Walking Contradiction--Green Day


----------



## Zatoichi

American Idiot and Boulevard of Broken Dreams (alternating) Both by Greenday


----------



## LoneWolf

Now I'm listening to Nice Guys Finish Last by Green Day (but they really don't finish last!!)


----------



## riadohaed

.. greendays so overrated.. Boulevard of Broken Dreams is pretty good... but everyone around here acts like they are the greatest band ever b/c the did something different compared to their style... thats not that special. anyways...

Baba O' Riley - The Who


----------



## MisterSpider

"Connection" by Elastica

freakin' awesome song


----------



## Barr

"Don't Wanna be Here" Cool For August


----------



## nae411

B2K- Bada Boom


----------



## Barr

"Somethin's Shakin'" David Wilcox


----------



## nae411

Dido - Life for Rent


----------



## k3ng

sweet child of mine - guns n roses

Guns n roses forever!!!


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Echo--Vertical Horizon


----------



## Night Wraith

"Shaving Cream" by Benny Ball


"Fishheads" by BarnesBarnes


----------



## European_Son

Oh Yeah - Can
"backwards"


----------



## European_Son

Chromatic scale with feedback, overdrive, delay and distortion - myself
"pulsating"


----------



## Novicewriter

Pretender- DONNIE IRIS


----------



## daniela

Mates Of State - Goods (All In Your Head)

--DM--


----------



## LoneWolf

> .. greendays so overrated.. Boulevard of Broken Dreams is pretty good... but everyone around here acts like they are the greatest band ever b/c the did something different compared to their style... thats not that special. anyways...



Nice rant, riadohaed...I agree, Green Day is overrated...I just like some of their songs, but they're not my favorite...

Sunday Morning by Maroon 5


----------



## tsuraseyu

East Breezy by Utada Hikaru


----------



## pgoroncy

And Forever... by Robbie Danzie & Naoki Takao


----------



## daniela

Futureheads - Hounds Of Love

--DM--


----------



## brockDXD

only read about two pages of the 53 pages in this thread so excuse me if anything i say has already been said.

whoever was talkin sh!t on greenday. dang get a clue, they are just making music. if they made stuff similar to their old stuff u would say 'meh its unroiginal' and now cos its different u stil got sh!t to say. well... people will bitch...

anyways i am listening to

WEEZER - Say It aint So

and coming up on my playlist...

Modest Mouse - trailor trash
THE FAINT - take me to the hospital
sage francis - crack pipes


----------



## Beez617

"If I Aint Got You" Alicia Keys


----------



## European_Son

Green Day's latest album/single is the kind of $$$ generic, derivative, cliched psudeo punk rock that bores and frustrates me. 

Quite frankly, I saw the latest Green Day album as a pathetic attempt to appear intelligent and serious through banal use of a theme running through the album. The concept they used is tired and obvious, it's exactly the kind of shallow lefty propaganda that will appeal to angsty teenage kids. Meek posturing against the media and 'the man' is weak, and I would have a lot more respect for them if they REALLY said what they meant, if they really came out with something that had a strong message. But, if they went too political, if they actually used their songs as a tool for protest, they'd lose their mainstream appeal, which would lose them fame and money. So look what they did, they released an album full of half-baked teen angst with added easy-to-digest cliched political views submurged in the 'concept' somewhere. It's weak, it's lazy and it's exactly what the kids want, unfortunately. 

My other problem with Green Day is, however the slick the production gets, they are still a band with zero originality making throwback punk music. Actually, I'll reword that, they were a generic throwback punk band TEN YEARS ago. Now they are a generic throwback punk band, regurgitating their ten year old sound, a sound that was nearly twenty years old back then! Forgive me for not fellating them with praise for being generic, unoriginal, uninspiring, transparent and frankly dire, but this is how it goes down, if they ever prove me wrong and release something that doesn't sound like every wannabe punks nostalgic wet dream, I'll maybe change my opinion, but considering in over ten years of fame and fortune they've never ever felt the need to even innovate slightly or create a varition on their sound or even attempt something new, this looks doubtful. 

But whatever, if people like them, what does it matter to me?

And what I am listening to right now?

'I ain't going nowhere in nothing I can't drive myself' - Peter Benson
"feedback laden"


----------



## zaoshang

black legend - you see the trouble with me


----------



## daniela

Guster - Happier

--DM--


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Waiting--Green Day


----------



## daniela

Ash - Renegade Cavalcade

--DM--


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

light with a sharpened end---- the used


----------



## lisajane

Sarah - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## LoneWolf

In reponse to European_Son's comment...I won't say anything about it because I think it's all very true, but what about Blink 182's latest album? They've been around for almost as long as Green Day and now they have their most serious sound as well...so did Blink pull it off better than Green Day? I think that maybe they did, but that's my opinion...


I'm Not Okay by My Chemical Romance


----------



## teflon

Amdursky "15 Minutes"


----------



## pgoroncy

Boulevard of Broken Dreams by Green Day


----------



## teflon

"Whaddup widdat?" The Dumb, Crude and the Pierced.


----------



## die_daily

nin-becoming.


----------



## Scratches

Bed Is For Sleeping - Superwolf


----------



## teflon

White Zombie "More human than human"


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

A Crow Left of the Murder--Incubus


----------



## Beez617

"Time of Your Life" - Green Day


----------



## European_Son

Confessions of A.D.D.D - The Coral


----------



## Pawn

Guys, please stop listening to Green Day. When will you realise they're completely talentless? Sigh.

Aimee Mann - Save Me


----------



## European_Son

Pawn said:
			
		

> Guys, please stop listening to Green Day. When will you realise they're completely talentless? Sigh.



Exactly what I said (except I said it with a lack of concision)

Time Travel (the secret track) - The Coral


----------



## Pawn

At least I'm not alone. Not a big Coral fan myself, but they sit with me a damn site better than Green Day do.

Supertramp - Goodbye Stranger

Roll on the oldies.


----------



## European_Son

Off Minor - Thelonious Monk and John Coltrane


----------



## Pawn

Some random Radiohead fan - Piano version of 'Exit Music (For a Film)'


----------



## European_Son

Panis Et Circenses - Os Mutantes
"1968"


----------



## Pawn

Talking Heads - Psycho Killer

"Je me lance ver la gloire. We are vain and we are blind. I hate people when they're not polite."


----------



## European_Son

Piper At The Gates of Dawn - Pink Floyd

(the only _vital_ Pink Floyd album in my opinion)


----------



## Pawn

So untrue. The Wall, Dark Side and Wish You Were Here are equally if not more essential to any enlightened collection.

Bert Jansch & John Renbourn - Soho


----------



## European_Son

Great albums, but I'm not too keen on the overblown prog of their later work. I'm a big fan of Syd Barrett at heart... and with the whole band around him, as they were on the early singles and on _Piper_, they could have taken on the world... but this is just my opinion 

Twin guitar rhodes viola drone (for la monte young) - various people, not exactly sure who recorded it


----------



## Clockwork

master of puppets- metallica


----------



## Pawn

Ya, I think I actually prefer Barrett to the later, more perfected Floyd sound. Just because Bach's better than Mozart don't mean you don't need own both though, eh? Have you heard Syd's solo LPs? The Madcap Laughs is one of my top albums.

The Chemical Brothers - Close Your Eyes


----------



## European_Son

I love 'The Madcap Laughs', and 'Barrett' is fine album, if a little fragmented. The Peel sessions are worth a listen too, for the curious amongst you.

I Ain't Going Nowhere In Nothing I Can't Drive Myself - Peter Benson


----------



## European_Son

Poem For Tables, Chairs, Etc. Part 1 and 2 - La Monte Young

Disturbing, disorientating... I havn't felt this sense of disconnected unease since I heard 'An Electric Storm' by White Noise for the first time...


----------



## lisajane

Duvet - Boa


----------



## daniela

Hope Of The States - The Red The White The Black The Blue

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

Van Morrison - Astral Weeks


----------



## demonic_harmonic

Bronski Beat- Never Can Say Goodbye


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Beethoven's 9th


----------



## Pawn

The Zutons - Don't Ever Think (Too Much)

"Obsession is a terrible thing, does it happen to everyone?"


----------



## nae411

You should let me love you - Mario


----------



## European_Son

Definitive Gaze - Magazine

Magazine were so far ahead of their punk peers, in terms of having a distinct style and a honed sound, it's amazing.


----------



## Pawn

I fear I know next to nothing about the Punk genre.

Coldplay - God Put a Smile Upon Your Face


----------



## rainbow

fatboy slim - weapon of choice
gotta love the video for that song...


----------



## Wyndstar

*Songs*



			
				nae411 said:
			
		

> You should let me love you - Mario



You're a romantic creature, aren't you?
My partner would give pretty much anything to get you to give me pointers.  Prob is, I wouldn't listen.  Just can't seem to manage it.  But I can fix cars really, really well 8) 

Listening to Boney M and Jeff Wayne's War of the Worlds...


----------



## European_Son

European Son - The Velvet Underground
"Rhythm"


----------



## nae411

> nae411 wrote:
> You should let me love you - Mario
> 
> *Wyndstar wrote:*
> You're a romantic creature, aren't you?
> My partner would give pretty much anything to get you to give me pointers. Prob is, I wouldn't listen. Just can't seem to manage it. But I can fix cars really, really well
> 
> Listening to Boney M and Jeff Wayne's War of the Worlds...



Unfortunately, or fortunately I am a romantic creature, not all it is cracked up to be sometimes,  :wink: . Can't fix a car,  :roll: .


----------



## European_Son

Gigi said:
			
		

> Oh I do, I do, I do, but it needs more cowbell...



Are you stalking me? Do you know about... 'it'? The mission? To give the world more cowbell? By spreading the words 'Needs More Cowbell'?

JOIN US

hahaha, apologies for that, but quite frankly, NEEDS MORE COWBELL! Always and forever.

Ok, I'm listening to Raw Power by the Stooges, but pretty soon I'm going to have to listen to House of Jealous Lovers by The Rapture, for that cowbell factor alone!


----------



## Pawn

Hehe, Raw Power.

Still Coldplay here.

NEEDS MORE COWBELL.


----------



## European_Son

As promised,
House of Jealous Lovers - The Rapture

Truly the modern day cowbell classic, and a bridge between the dance craze kids and the indie kids.

"SHAKEDOOOOOOWN!"


----------



## tsuraseyu

Automatic by Utada Hikaru


----------



## European_Son

Imagine the ragtime music of Scott Joplin played by a talented Rhodes player who loves his key runs and a crazed drummer with a passion for unhinged drum fills?

Ladies and gentlemen, now listening to
The New Rags

(you can download their music from their site)


----------



## rainbow

Run-D.M.C. vs jason nevins -it's like that


----------



## daniela

Home Video - Citizen

--DM--


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Aenima--Tool


----------



## LoneWolf

Jenny Was a Friend of Mine---The Killers


----------



## European_Son

Marquee Moon - Television

'77 NY punk > '77 London punk

and you want the proof?

Listen to the Sex Pistols, a pathetic manufactured mess with almost zero musical talent, and then listen to Television, intelligent, poetic, beautiful music.

No contest, New York wins, K.O.


----------



## Pawn

Television aren't all that fantastic, although the Pistols do suck. Your 'The New Rags' link is broken, btw.

Van Morrison - Cyprus Avenue


----------



## European_Son

The link works ok for me, but try
http://www.thenewrags.com/
The New Rags aren't doing too much thats new, but if you are a fan of Scott Joplin and that whole ragtime rhythm, you'll love them.

Now listening to
Tago Mago - Can
"Intense"


----------



## Pawn

Hmph. For some reason the proxy server here at college is specifically blocking the page. Maybe they have something personal against ragtime.


----------



## LiberalDem

Flogging Molly-Screaming at the Wailing Wall


----------



## Baalam

'Finntroll -Trollhammaren'
Gotta love the tribal metal!
Wait, just finished....

Now its 'Fall of the Leafe -A Waiting Room Snap'
Beautiful Song, pitty its almost imposible to get ahold of their album in Australia.


----------



## riadohaed

Ghetto Rock - Mos Def


----------



## lisajane

Bang Bang (My Baby Shot Me Down) - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## teflon

"Whip it" Devo


----------



## European_Son

Imaginary Landscape No. 1 - John Cage


----------



## Novicewriter

"One night in Bangkok (From the musical "CHESS") by Murray Head


(A small little gem from the mid 1980's...


----------



## Pawn

[ot:ac3aa35a06]





			
				lisajane said:
			
		

> Bang Bang (My Baby Shot Me Down) - Nancy Sinatra


So good. Heard a couple of nice remixes recently too.[/ot:ac3aa35a06]
T-Rex - Is It Love?


----------



## crzywriter

story of the year...sorry, no idea what the song's called (i'm a moron like that).


----------



## European_Son

Dissolved Girl - Massive Attack

It is the first time I've ever listened to this, melikes.


----------



## Yamato145

evil deeds by eminem
a song on encore contains the following lyric
"i hope you go to hell and satan pokes you in the eye with a needle"
ahhhhhhhhh art!


----------



## Baalam

Can't stand Eminem
'Killswitch Engage -Rose of Sharyn'
Nice lyrics and great melody.


----------



## Yamato145

Baalam said:
			
		

> Can't stand Eminem
> 'Killswitch Engage -Rose of Sharyn'
> Nice lyrics and great melody.


lol im now lissenin to killswitch too
fixation on the darkness
btw if you by anychance you like rap encore is much better then any other eminem cd's
('cept maybe slim shady lp, and infinite since ive never heard it)


----------



## Yamato145

kill yourself by mindless self indulgence
love this group


----------



## Mike C

You know the Carpenters song, Superstar...

The one that goes

"Long ago, and oh so far away..."

Yeah, terrible. 

Listen to the Sonic Youth version. Same song, but as performed by a psychotic stalker. Cool.

Also the Caetano Veloso version of Nirvana's 'Come as you are'.


----------



## Baalam

> btw if you by anychance you like rap encore is much better then any other eminem cd's


Never really liked rap, can't say why. I'm a little bias when it comes to music, metal is just about all I like to listen too. Though I do prefer Eminem over the other mainstream rappers. 
'Extol-Thrash Synergy'
Anyone else who likes this song is a legend.


----------



## Yamato145

sum 41 - still waiting


----------



## Barr

Novicewriter said:
			
		

> "One night in Bangkok (From the musical "CHESS") by Murray Head
> 
> 
> (A small little gem from the mid 1980's...



great tune.... "...so you better go back to your bars, your temples, your massage parlours."


"Little wing" Stevie Ray Vaughn

PS I downloaded that Massive Attack song "Dissolved Girl" great tune, I've never heard of them....


----------



## Barr

I need some help.

I'm looking for any classical type songs that are cool.  There are always a couple of ones they play in Vampire or "dark" type of movies.  I know the one song I'm thinking of has a choir singing...

I know it's pretty vauge..but if anyone has any good suggestions..

Barr


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Judas--Reveille


----------



## nae411

Richard Marx - Ready to fly


----------



## Barr

Gigi said:
			
		

> Barr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some help.
> 
> I'm looking for any classical type songs that are cool.  There are always a couple of ones they play in Vampire or "dark" type of movies.  I know the one song I'm thinking of has a choir singing...
> 
> I know it's pretty vauge..but if anyone has any good suggestions..
> 
> Barr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're thinking of Ride of the Valkyries from the opera 'Die Walküre' .
Click to expand...


nope Gigi, not the one I'm thining of, but thats a good song too, thank you. If i remember correctly I think the song I am thinking of was in "Interview with a vampire".  It has been in a lot of movies, usually play it when the want to build the tension up during a big battle, the chior repeats the same lines, but gets louder and louder.

Barr

and 

"world On Fire" (Trance Mix) Sarah McLaughlin


----------



## Barr

Thanks


----------



## lisajane

The Midas Touch - Midnight Star


----------



## crzywriter

now i'm listenin to sum 41...still no idea what the song's called


~Crzy


----------



## pgoroncy

Look Away - Nick DeMayo

Almost - Bowling for Soup


----------



## teflon

Orchestral Maneuvers In the Dark "Bunker Soldiers"


----------



## k3ng

u2 - the whole collection of their cds... now playing.. lol


----------



## crzywriter

sadly listening to no music...i'm in a library w/ very strict rules. you could hear a pin drop.

i have a beatles CD in my bag, though. does that count?


~Crzy


----------



## Pawn

Air - All I Need


----------



## European_Son

Black Math - The White Stripes

such a simple riff,
such a catchy song


----------



## daniela

Hexstatic - Salvador

--DM--


----------



## HellsBelle

Allegro Ma Non Troppo E Maestoso


----------



## daniela

Macha - Paper Tiger

--DM--


----------



## European_Son

Aqua Necromancer - Merzbow

Truly, one of the most destructive songs I've ever heard.


----------



## LoneWolf

Rodeo by Copeland (aka the Beef Song)


----------



## Yamato145

I'm Stupid - Prime STH


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

You're A God--Vertical Horizon


----------



## Barr

A Nearly Perfect Circle said:
			
		

> You're A God--Vertical Horizon



cool tune...good album


----------



## Yamato145

disciple - nas


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Indeed Barr. Great album.

Wounded--Third Eye Blind


----------



## jetmanjake

Mr. Brightside, The Killers


----------



## European_Son

Brocken Witch - Liars

one minute Liars were making punk funk for the hipsters to dance to, the next minute they were composing eerie tribal music for witch hunts... what happened?

"I, I, I am the boy
She, she, she is the girl
He, he, he is the bear
We, we, we are the army you see through the red haze of blood
BLOOD BLOOD BLOOD BLOOD (repeat forever)"


----------



## Yamato145

rammstein - some german word


----------



## Baalam

Virgin Black -And the Kiss of Gods Mouth


----------



## daniela

Postal Service - Suddenly Everything Has Changed

--DM--


----------



## Novicewriter

Homosapien- Pete Shelley


----------



## lisajane

What's up - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Pawn

Cocteau Twins - Domino


----------



## ~*little_minx*~

Move On - Loose Unit!!


----------



## Pawn

Aqualung - Falling Out Of Love


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Bowling for Soup--Girl All the Bad Guys Want


----------



## Cipher2

Jenny Was A friend of Mine


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

its not a fashion statement... it's a deathwish--- My chemical Romance


----------



## Barr

Got you where I want you -The Flys


----------



## Barr

Gigi said:
			
		

> Barr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got you where I want you -The Flys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barr,
> 
> I love that song, and I bought the cd for it.  Got it home and hated every other fucking song.  Pisser.  Not every cd can have every track be a winner like the Dropkick Murphy's cd "Do or Die".
> 
> gigi
Click to expand...


I'll have to look into that cd....ah, they do a version of Finnigian's Wake..I like them already!!!... the best Cd I can think of, where I loved every song is "American standard" 7Mary3


----------



## daniela

Emmylou Harris - Cabaret

--DM--


----------



## Novicewriter

Black Sabbath- Zero the Hero


----------



## Novicewriter

Judas Priest- Ram It Down


----------



## Novicewriter

Led Zeppelin- Out on the tiles


----------



## Aeryn

Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight


----------



## Hand

[Walk Like an Egyptian - The Bangles]


----------



## Pawn

The Avalanches - Radio


----------



## Hand

[When the Going Gets Tough - Billy Ocean]


----------



## Pawn

The Chemical Brothers - Life Is Sweet [Remix 2]


----------



## Hand

[Innuendo - Queen]


----------



## slavestoabigmachine

thank you for the venom--- My Chemical Romance


----------



## Scratches

Shine - David Gray


----------



## Pawn

Badly Drawn Boy - Bewilderbeast

He isn't _that_ bad.


----------



## Scratches

[ot:adef04f201]He's _not_ bad. Badly Drawn Boy is a genius disguised as a boozed-up homeless guy.[/ot:adef04f201]


----------



## Pawn

No offense, but the kind of people who say that are the kind who listen to David Gray.


----------



## Scratches

No offence, but the kind of people who judge against Gray can't spell "offence" properly.

Or alternatively - okay, I got into him about 5 years ago, which is a big evolutionary gap in my terms. I'm not as interested anymore, but I don't like throwing away things I paid good money for...

SAD DC - MOGWAI. That oughta go down better with the absolute convention-loathing types.

[ot:fedf692ce6]I hate how being an "intellectual" makes you see the beginnings of hypocrisy inside yourself every time...[/ot:fedf692ce6]


----------



## daniela

Wheat - I Met A Girl

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

You are entering a world of pain.


----------



## Scratches

That could either be an insightful comment on intellectualism or a threat never to correct your spelling again.

In the interests of being safe not sorry I'll assume the latter.

Electrolite - R.E.M.


----------



## Pawn

Yes.

"You do it to yourself. Just you. And that's what really hurts."

Radiohead - Just


----------



## teflon

Mister Blue -ELO


----------



## Pawn

[ot:23feba64fe]





			
				teflon said:
			
		

> Mister Blue -ELO


Fantastic tune.[/ot:23feba64fe]

Rage Against The Machine - Bullet In Your Head

Angry music. :shock:


----------



## LoneWolf

Smile Like You Mean It--The Killers


----------



## lisajane

Angel Of Music - Andrew Lloyd Webber, Michael Crawford, Sarah Brightman, Steve Barton and Janet Devenish


----------



## riadohaed

Potato Girl - Our Lady Peace


----------



## k3ng

the entire mario themesong collection played by full orchestra


----------



## Pawn

Talking Heads - And She Was


----------



## Scratches

k3ng said:
			
		

> the entire mario themesong collection played by full orchestra



... Wow.

The New Year - _Disease_


----------



## Hand

[Neutron Dance - Pointer Sisters]


----------



## teflon

Edna Goren "Mendelbaum"


----------



## Pawn

Manic Street Preachers - If You Tolerate This


----------



## riadohaed

Trains- Porcupine Tree


----------



## teflon

"all are we" T Rex


----------



## daniela

Snow Patrol - Run

--DM--


----------



## Barr

riadohaed said:
			
		

> Potato Girl - Our Lady Peace



GREAT BAND, I didn't think they had broke into the U.S..  They are huge in Canada, I've seen them a couple of times.

"Brighter Hell" The Watchmen


----------



## LiberalDem

Sloop John B-Me First and the Gimmie Gimmies


----------



## daniela

Bright Eyes - Take It Easy (Love Nothing)

--DM--


----------



## k3ng

green day - american idiot


----------



## LoneWolf

Daughters---John Mayer


----------



## Pawn

Bellamy Brothers - Let Your Love Flow

MWAHAHAHA.


----------



## teflon

Ministry -Jesus built my hotrod


----------



## Pawn

Billy Idol - Rebel Yell

Mwahahaha.


----------



## Hand

[Moscow - Genghis Khan]


----------



## Pawn

Johnny Cash - Personal Jesus (cover, obviously)


----------



## Pawn

Tears for Fears - Head Over Heels


----------



## Pawn

"Of course I haven't had _the pleasure_. We've only just met."

Nope, haven't heard it. Email it to me sometime (assuming you have broadband).


----------



## Pawn

Beck - Loser


----------



## nae411

Sting - Desert Rose


----------



## Pawn

Neil Young - Till the Morning Comes


----------



## A Nearly Perfect Circle

Bowling for Soup--1985


----------



## riadohaed

Nobodys Fault (But My Own) - Beck

GREAT BAND, I didn't think they had broke into the U.S.. They are huge in Canada, I've seen them a couple of times.  
---- Oh yea they have been here since Clumsy at least maybe even Naveed.-----


----------



## daniela

Low - Monkey-1

--DM--


----------



## European_Son

Traneing In - John Coltrane and the Red Garland Trio

I LOVE THIS SONG.
I really do... the first three minutes of piano solo alone is fantastic, but then the sax gets a long solo, and the double bass, wowowowow, I love it.


----------



## Pawn

Devendra Banhart - It's A Sight To Behold


----------



## European_Son

Venus In Furs - The Velvet Underground

Vivid visualisation realised in sound.


----------



## Pawn

Cocteau Twins - Suckling the Mender


----------



## European_Son

Are You Experienced - Jimi Hendrix Experience

The sound of the Great British summer, hazy lazy days under trees in the grass, so catchy and infectious but complicated and wild, a favourite album for sure.


----------



## Shy_Love

It's Raining Men by the Weather Girls. ^_^

Not my normal choice in music, but this song is fun!

Oh..song is over...back to duran duran..


----------



## riadohaed

Given To Fly - Pearl Jam .... oh.. just ended.. now we got 
Radio Cure- Wilco


----------



## teflon

Shock the Monkey -peter G.


----------



## European_Son

The Flying Teapot - Gong

One of my favourite psychedelia albums ever, six songs of tea time mystery and whispy intregue.


----------



## daniela

Radio 4 - Rise Up

--DM--


----------



## Barr

"Sewing The Seeds of Love" Tears For Fears

 "...could you be, could you be squeaky clean?....."


----------



## Barr

"Mexican Radio" Wall Of Voodoo


----------



## daniela

Biffy Clyro - Glitter And Trauma

--DM--


----------



## Barr

"Dead Man's Party" Oingo Boingo


----------



## Barr

"Send Me An Angel" Real Life


----------



## Barr

"Angel" Sarah McLaughlin


----------



## European_Son

Water - Silver Apples

I love it, 1960s electronica that (kinda) sounds as fresh today as it did fourty years ago. Big beats that people are falling over themselves nowadays to create and rich (homemade) synths rhythms that are damn laidback and cool. Ok, so the guys voice is a bit distracting, but this song, _Water_, and another, _Program_, are fantastically funky tunes.


----------



## daniela

Clash - I Fought The Law

--DM--


----------



## spirituous

"A Place Called Home" by Kim Richie.


----------



## Pawn

Bob Dylan - Meet Me in the Morning

"They say the darkest hour, is right before the dawn.."


----------



## nae411

The Girl with the broken smile - by???


----------



## Clockwork

The nobodies- Marilyn Manson


----------



## Gehanna

At this very moment I am listening to: 

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica 

next 

Don't Tread On Me - Metallica 

then I'll likely listen to Waylon Jennings or Paul Simon or Janis Joplin or I don't know *shrug* I like it all so long as it's music and it's good.   8)


----------



## Pawn

Anyone remember 'Praise You' by Fatboy Slim? I'm listening to the original track which he sampled for that track. Not sure who it's by.


----------



## Loki

nae411 said:
			
		

> The Girl with the broken smile - by???



Probably Maroon 5 - She Will be Loved

Yellowcard - View from Heaven


----------



## k3ng

sesame street themesong.


----------



## nae411

Fallen - Sara McLaughlin


----------



## Barr

"Manma manma" Animal from the muppets...

..the two old guys make me laugh...


----------



## kerpoe

Let It Rock-The Yardbirds


----------



## kerpoe

Long Time gone-The BYrds


----------



## kerpoe

Alabama Song-The Doors


----------



## kerpoe

Like A ROlling Stone-Bob Dylan


----------



## Barr

"World on Fire" Sarah MacLaughlin...it's over...

"Sweet Home Alabama" Lynryd Skynyrd


----------



## nae411

Have a little faith in me - Sarah McLaughlin


----------



## kerpoe

The Pusher-Steppenwolf


----------



## kerpoe

Thelonious Monk


----------



## Barr

"Hold On" Sarah MacLaughlin


----------



## European_Son

A 25-minute long Danger of Cults 'bootleg' entitled 'the Fulci Jam'


----------



## nostalgicdemise

Sacrifice: ALICE, by Yoshitaka Hirota and Mitsuga Yasunori  (wow, it's getting to where I can remember those names.)

This song is a tremendously sad piece that always makes feel like someone close to you must have died.  For thought-provoking purposes only, as I hate those who purposely depress themselves.


----------



## Creative_Insanity

"Wake Up" - The Arcade Fire


----------



## Pawn

Bob Dylan - Isis

Narrative songwriting at its best.


----------



## Yamato145

some thing by mindless self indulgence


----------



## jetmanjake

the humming of the computers around me.


----------



## daniela

April March - Le Temps De L'Amour

--DM--


----------



## Londongrey

Lynden David Hall - Do I Qualify?


----------



## barnsturm

Whiskey Lullaby


----------



## daniela

Graham Coxon - Freakin'Out

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

Is Graham Coxon actually any good? He can't really sing...

The Beatles - Polythene Pam


----------



## European_Son

Graham Coxon's 'Happiness In Magazines' album was better than any album Blur put out, in my honest opinion. And I think 'Freakin' Out' was one of the best singles of last year.

Listening to:
Jennifer - Faust
from the Faust IV album


----------



## Pawn

Really? I'm one of the few who felt "Think Tank" was an exceptional album, and am generally very proud of Blur: considering their brit-pop origins, it's amazing that they've done anything even vaguely interesting.

Devendra Banhart - It's a Sight to Behold


----------



## riadohaed

How To Be Dead - Snow Patrol


----------



## LoneWolf

She Will Be Loved by Maroon 5


----------



## LiberalDem

Real Love-Mary J Blige

An oldie but a goodie!


----------



## Barr

Some halloween techno trance tune...it's pretty cool actually


----------



## European_Son

UFO vs British Army - Merzbow

Wish. Me. Luck.
This song, _UFO vs British Army_, is essentially a three second loop (of a fuzzed out vocal) that repeats endlessly for 31 minutes. All that changes is an increase in feedback, an increase in distortion, an increase in static... a few extra loops get introduced (a bird call through distortion and some bleeps) but rather than mix it up, they just add to the ever-building wall of sound. 04:30am and headphones. Welcome.


----------



## kerpoe

Dust in The Wind-Kansas


----------



## kerpoe

Carry on my Wayward Son-KAnsas


----------



## kerpoe

IT'S RAINING MEN!


----------



## kerpoe

IT'S RAINING MEN!


----------



## daniela

Burning Brides - Artic Snow

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

R.E.M. - Sweetness Follows


----------



## teflon

[coincidence] REM - Sugar Cube


----------



## Pawn

Spooky.

The Doors - Cars Hiss By My Window


----------



## Londongrey

Anything by the Scissor Sisters.


----------



## Pawn

Londongrey said:
			
		

> Anything by the Scissor Sisters.


Dear boy, we love and respect you without so much as a glance to your sexuality: there's no need to go listening to the Scissor Sisters. Their cover of Comfortably Numb brings me out in a terrible rash...


----------



## chelseafagan

Group X- Bang Bang Bang


----------



## AJB

'Shelter from the Storm' - Bob Dylan


----------



## riadohaed

Poles Apart - Pink Floyd (kinda pink floyd)


----------



## Barr

"Run like Hell" Pink floyd


----------



## Barr

"Wish You Were Here" live version Pink Floyd


----------



## daniela

Black Rebel Motorcycle Club - Rifles

--DM--


----------



## Creative_Insanity

"Neighborhood #1 (Laika)" - The Arcade Fire


----------



## Pawn

daniela said:
			
		

> Black Rebel Motorcycle Club - Rifles


You hide some good taste under that ridiculous hat. You know the one I mean.

Unfortunately, I am currently listening to David Gray... it's not my fault.. the voices made me?


----------



## nae411

Kiss from a rose - Seal


----------



## European_Son

The 90 Day Men in general.

Angular, wordy, danceable, loud, confrontational, hypnotic... what else do I need from a band?


----------



## Aeryn

Head Over Heels - Tears For Fears

It's on the internet radio.  I just love 80's music.  Don't you?


----------



## Barr

"Barrt's Privateers" Stan Rogers


----------



## nae411

Beatiful - Cristina Aguilera


----------



## Pawn

Aeryn said:
			
		

> Head Over Heels - Tears For Fears
> 
> It's on the internet radio.  I just love 80's music.  Don't you?


No, but that's a great song. Used in a particularly memorable scene from the film Donnie Darko.

Leftfield - Open Up


----------



## k3ng

newsboys - he reigns


----------



## ashen

Jimi
All along the watchtower


----------



## Pawn

George Harrison - All Things Must Pass


----------



## Creative_Insanity

"Last Chance to Evacuate Planet Earth Before It Is Recycled" - Porcupine Tree


----------



## ashen

Manipulated Living - Artist Unknown (to me)
From the Donnie Darko soundtrack


----------



## Aeryn

Rob Base and DJ EZ Rock - It takes Two


----------



## spirituous

A Place Called Home & Come Around by Kim Richey


----------



## Aeryn

Brand New Day - Sting

I love this song.


----------



## daniela

Pavement - Embassy Road

--DM--


----------



## kerpoe

Pawn said:
			
		

> George Harrison - All Things Must Pass


same


----------



## daniela

Frames - Pavement Tune

--DM--


----------



## ashen

White Rabbit

Jefferson Airplane


----------



## crzywriter

"Last Train Home" lostprophets


----------



## Barr

"Home for A Rest" Spirit Of The West


----------



## Pawn

> Pawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Harrison - All Things Must Pass
> 
> 
> 
> same
Click to expand...

Well played.


			
				ashen said:
			
		

> White Rabbit
> 
> Jefferson Airplane


Tehe...

David Bowie - Sound and Vision


----------



## Barr

"Hold On" Sarah MacLaughlin


----------



## Barr

"Shooting star" Bad Company


----------



## Barr

"I don't want to be here" Cool For August

...a cool tune I found on an old mixed tape..


----------



## riadohaed

The Amazing Sounds Orgy - Radiohead
(damn it they are so fucking good... its rediculess, everyone else should just quit making music)


----------



## HerHero

"again i go unnoticed" by "dashboard confessional"


----------



## ashen

the semi soothing whirr of my outdated computing machine... 

 Radiohead is good, I have days where its like listening to Street Spirit over, and over, and over.


----------



## lisajane

I can hear the radio through a guy's earphones two computers down from me in the computer lab, where I currently am. It's just chatting right now, but The Midas Touch was playing before.


----------



## barnsturm

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## Pawn

Radiohead - The Bends


----------



## barnsturm

that really annoying song by Keane.


----------



## Pawn

barnsturm said:
			
		

> that really annoying song by Keane.


Oh God, WHY?

Radiohead - Exit Music (For a Film)


----------



## Gehanna

Help!

Frank Sinatra is in my head and he won't go away. I've been awake since 6:30am and the song Somewhere Beyond the Sea keeps playing over and over in my head.  

Frank Sinatra - Somewhere Beyond The Sea 

Somewhere beyond the sea
Somewhere waitin' for me
My lover stands on golden sand
And watches the ships that go sailin'

Somewhere beyond the sea
She's there watchin' for me
If I could fly like birds on high
Then straight to her arms I'd go sailin'

It's far beyond the star 
It's near beyond the moon
I know beyond a doubt
My heart will lead me there soon

We'll meet beyond the shore
We'll kiss just as before
Happy we'll be, beyond the sea
And never again I'll go sailin'

***INSTRUMENTAL BREAK***

I know beyond a doubt, 
My heart will lead me there soon
We'll meet, I know we'll meet
Beyond the shore
We'll kiss just as before
Happy we'll be, beyond the sea
And never again I'll go sailin'

(No more sailin')
(So long sailin')
(Byebye sailin')

 8)


----------



## riadohaed

miss misery- elliot smith


----------



## ashen

I would walk 500 miles... Pennywise Cover


----------



## LiberalDem

Like a Rolling Stone-David Gray cover


----------



## barnsturm

Gehanna said:
			
		

> Frank Sinatra is in my head and he won't go away. I've been awake since 6:30am and the song Somewhere Beyond the Sea keeps playing over and over in my head.



It's been on a cruise commercial, and during the Finding Nemo credits. So sorry.


Freebird - Lynnrd Skynnrd


----------



## k3ng

bon jovi - wanted dead or alive


----------



## LoneWolf

I'm Shakin'--Rooney


----------



## Barr

that Dashboard Confessional song from the Spiderman soundtrack.."Vindicated"??


----------



## LoneWolf

yeah, I love that song...I bet it's the only song with that word in it!


----------



## Barr

"Brighter Hell" The Watchmen

a Canadian group that never got the glory they should have..I love this song...


----------



## Aeryn

"Whip It" - Devo


----------



## LoneWolf

BasketCase---Green Day


----------



## daniela

Massive Attack - Angel

--DM--


----------



## Hand

Bohemian Polka - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Pawn

Neil Young - Only Love Can Break Your Heart 

(I think)


----------



## Hand

[We Didn't Start the Fire - Billy Joel]


----------



## Yamato145

knee high ave - dave chappelle


----------



## Pawn

Stone Roses - Love Spreads


----------



## riadohaed

Oridnary People- John Legend (just fantastic dl it or buy his cd.. incredible)


----------



## AlexStrider

Minority - Green Day

Gotta love Green day...they always make me want to write when I am listeing to them. Anyone else get that urge?


----------



## LoneWolf

I haven't noticed that...it just makes me wanna rock out!!

Miss You---Blink 182....they're breaking up!!  :cry:


----------



## Barr

The Boys Of summer" Don Henley


----------



## Barr

"Wanted Dead Or Alive" BonJovi


----------



## ashen

Siamese Twins - The Cure


----------



## nae411

ME!!!! I love reggaeton, Daddy Yankee is my man!!!! 


3 doors down - When I'm gone


----------



## riadohaed

Julia Dream - Pink Floyd


----------



## lisajane

Flawless - George Michael


----------



## European_Son

My entire Modey Lemon album/EP collection back to back. That's two full length albums, two EPs and some rare bonus tracks too.


----------



## die_daily

korn-another brick in the wall PWNS JOO!!1!


----------



## teflon

"Lemon" U2


----------



## riadohaed

die_daily said:
			
		

> korn-another brick in the wall PWNS JOO!!1!


they ruined that song.... awful cover

Four Sticks - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Creative_Insanity

"Don't Leave the Light On, Baby" - Belle & Sebastian


----------



## Hand

[Piece of Shit Car - Weird Al Yankovic]


----------



## nae411

Kevin Little - Turn Me On


----------



## die_daily

> they ruined that song.... awful cover



no doubt.  i just said it to piss off the diehards.

agalloch-odal


----------



## Barr

Hand said:
			
		

> [Piece of Shit Car - Weird Al Yankovic]



Adam Sandler, not Weird Al....


----------



## Barr

nae411 said:
			
		

> Kevin Little - Turn Me On



good tune, use that one a lot when I dj...


----------



## Barr

Gigi said:
			
		

> die_daily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they ruined that song.... awful cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no doubt.  i just said it to piss off the diehards.
> 
> agalloch-odal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rebel rouser.
> 
> Granted, handsome, but a rebel rouser nonetheless.
> 
> Who is that- a football player with a game face in your avatar?
Click to expand...


...kinda looks like Ali abit...


----------



## Barr

"The man I used to be" K-OS


----------



## nae411

Silence - Enigma and Sarah McLaughlin


----------



## k3ng

food glorious food - soundtrack from 'oliver'


----------



## Aeryn

Say, Say, Say - Michael Jackson and Paul McCartney


----------



## barnsturm

I can hear "Freebird" coming from over the cube wall.


----------



## Barr

"The Weight" The Band


----------



## blademasterzzz

"White Ashes", Alexander Marshall.


----------



## ashen

Tears for fears - head over heels


----------



## Hand

Key Largo - Bertie Higgins


----------



## nae411

Oye Loca - Pitbull


----------



## Hand

Golden Brown - Stranglers


----------



## nae411

Beautiful soul - Jesse Mcartney


----------



## Novicewriter

Do you Compute- Donnie Iris


----------



## Hand

Senses Working Overtime - XTC


----------



## nae411

Sting - Fields of gold


----------



## Novicewriter

Stick Around- Julian Lennon


----------



## Novicewriter

Out on the tiles- Led Zeppelin


----------



## nae411

R.E.M. - Leaving New York


----------



## Novicewriter

Houses of the Holy- Led Zeppelin


----------



## k3ng

Jump - Pop Shuvit


----------



## barnsturm

Gigi said:
			
		

> Hand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Brown - Stranglers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand, you and I have much music in common.
Click to expand...


I always liked "Skin Deep"; I play it on the keyboard from time to time.


----------



## barnsturm

Gigi said:
			
		

> I should have known, Barnsturm.  Why did I not know?  I suppose you like Brian Eno or The Vandals too??



I like some Brian Eno; "Deep Blue Sea" off of the Trainspotting soundtrack, for instance. I can't think of a Vandals song off the top of my head. 

My favorite bands/artists, in no particular order, are: Led Zeppelin, U2, Jimi Hendrix, The London Philharmonic, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Pearl Jam, the Cowboy Junkies, Tom Petty, the Buzzcocks...

But the 80's had some great bands with only a hit or two; "Da Da Da," for instance. Gary Numan's "Cars." Peter Schilling's "Major Tom." I like almost anything German. Except maybe the Scorpions; I went to see them in San Jose to see their opeing act, King's X, then left after the Scorps first set.


----------



## riadohaed

Electioneering- Radiohead ( Just plain and simple doesnt get better than this)


----------



## barnsturm

Dirty Boogie - Brian Setzer


----------



## Barr

barnsturm said:
			
		

> Gigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have known, Barnsturm.  Why did I not know?  I suppose you like Brian Eno or The Vandals too??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like some Brian Eno; "Deep Blue Sea" off of the Trainspotting soundtrack, for instance. I can't think of a Vandals song off the top of my head.
> 
> My favorite bands/artists, in no particular order, are: Led Zeppelin, U2, Jimi Hendrix, The London Philharmonic, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Pearl Jam, the Cowboy Junkies, Tom Petty, the Buzzcocks...
> 
> But the 80's had some great bands with only a hit or two; "Da Da Da," for instance. Gary Numan's "Cars." Peter Schilling's "Major Tom." I like almost anything German. Except maybe the Scorpions; I went to see them in San Jose to see their opeing act, King's X, then left after the Scorps first set.
Click to expand...


"Major Tom" is a great tune, so is "Cars"....

"That Song" Big Wreck"...GREAT song, lotta memories...


----------



## Barr

Gigi said:
			
		

> Sigh.
> 
> So many delightful people.



Yes, ...Yes we are...


----------



## Cipher2

HIM: Join Me [razorblade mix]


----------



## Barr

"Right Now" Vanhalen....or Van Hagar, whichever you prefer


----------



## Barr

"Word Up" Korn


----------



## swisstony

till the tide creeps in - the thrills


----------



## lisajane

Lightning Crashes - Live


----------



## Hand

The Show Must Go On - Queen


----------



## Kodeir

lisajane said:
			
		

> Lightning Crashes - Live



Such an awesome song ^^


Frogs - Alice In Chains


----------



## k3ng

dragostea din tei - O-zone


----------



## Kodeir

Alice in Chains: Rotten Apple


----------



## Barr

Kodeir said:
			
		

> lisajane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightning Crashes - Live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such an awesome song ^^
> 
> 
> Frogs - Alice In Chains
Click to expand...


the September 11 WTC tribute of "Lightening crashes" is cool

"Somebody Told Me" The Killers


----------



## Barr

Frogstomp album of Silverchair...


----------



## crzywriter

St. Anger - metallica


----------



## Bhauger

Alice in Chains - God Smack


----------



## babysweet56

Grand Theft Autumn - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Barr

"Get Low" Lil jon


----------



## Barr

Gigi said:
			
		

> Barr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Get Low" Lil jon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edited?
> 
> :twisted:
Click to expand...


of course not...


----------



## Barr

" "Let Me Clear My throat" DJ Kool


----------



## Hand

A**hole - Dennis Leary


----------



## lisajane

She'll Drive The Big Car - David Bowie


----------



## Barr

Stevie Ray Vaughn......"Pride and joy", Crossfire", "tightrope", "Taxman", "Little wing", "If the house is a'rockin'"...


----------



## riadohaed

Song Seven - Interpol


----------



## barnsturm

"Sour Times" - Portishead


----------



## nae411

[ot:33e1dac149] I am in love with a song (yes I know it is a naughty one) but don't know the group or name, can someone help me? It says, something about his girlfriend found him with his neighbor pounding on the bathroom floor. Anyone???? [/ot:33e1dac149]


----------



## Pawn

Groove Armada - Easy


----------



## teflon

"Pallas Athena" David Bowie


----------



## nae411

Thank you Gigi!!!! You are the girl!


----------



## Pawn

Neil Young - Ambulance Blues


----------



## European_Son

The Murder Mystery - The Velvet Underground

"English arcane tantamount here to frenzy passing for me lascivious elder passion corpulent filth disguised as silk"


----------



## barnsturm

Gigi said:
			
		

> Stan Getz & Joao Gilberto w/ Antonio Carlos Jobim
> 
> Garota de Ipanema (The Girl From Ipanema)
> 
> Track one of "The Antonio Carlos Jobim Songbook".




Mmmmm. Good track. I have that one at home. Also "Corcovado," my favorite.


----------



## Barr

nae411 said:
			
		

> [ot:fc881ec66c] I am in love with a song (yes I know it is a naughty one) but don't know the group or name, can someone help me? It says, something about his girlfriend found him with his neighbor pounding on the bathroom floor. Anyone???? [/ot:fc881ec66c]




Honey came in and she caught me red-handed
Creeping with the girl next door
Picture this, we were both butt naked
Bangin' on the bathroom floor


How can you not likee a song with lyrics like this?


----------



## Barr

Gigi said:
			
		

> Johnny Cash
> 
> "Tennessee Stud" live
> 
> next on mix is my favourite JC song:
> 
> "Big River"
> 
> Now I taught the weeping willow how to cry,
> And I showed the clouds how to cover up a clear blue sky.
> And the tears that I cried for that woman are gonna flood you Big River.
> Then I'm gonna sit right here until I die.
> 
> I met her accidentally in St. Paul (Minnesota).
> And it tore me up every time I heard her drawl, Southern drawl.
> Then I heard my dream was back Downstream cavortin' in Davenport,
> And I followed you, Big River, when you called.
> 
> Then you took me to St. Louis later on (down the river).
> A freighter said she's been here
> But she's gone, boy, she's gone.
> I found her trail in Memphis,
> But she just walked up the block.
> She raised a few eyebrows and then she went on down alone.
> 
> Now, won't you batter down by Baton Rouge,
> River Queen, roll it on.
> Take that woman on down to New Orleans, New Orleans.
> Go on, I've had enough;
> Dump my blues down in the gulf.
> She loves you, Big River, more than me.
> 
> Now I taught the weeping willow how to cry,
> And I showed the clouds how to cover up a clear blue sky.
> And the tears that I cried for that woman are gonna flood you Big River.
> Then I'm gonna sit right here until I die




How can you not love this man's music...it's so simple, yet so complicated, catchy and at times funny...Thanks for reminding me Gigi...


----------



## Pawn

I think Cash's best song is probably 'One'. He was a truly great musician.

The Reindeer Section - If Everything Fell Quiet


----------



## Pawn

Yes: I must say, you're looking less like a dog than usual.


----------



## Barr

ah...nice dress Gigi...


"One night In Bangkok" Murray Head..


----------



## evadri

At this very moment, listening to 'Nightminds' by Missy Higgins.


----------



## Barr

"Hurt" Johnny Cash


----------



## k3ng

sam hui - choi san dou


----------



## nae411

It wasn't me = Shaggy


----------



## riadohaed

Time Code- Bright Eyes

(.... i despise shaggy... he is the proof the downfall in the popular music industry... him and damn ja rule and murder inc... fuckin a... UGH awful.)


----------



## Pawn

The Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band


----------



## riadohaed

3 libra's - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Pawn

Bob Dylan - Meet Me in the Morning


----------



## daniela

Crimea - White Russian Galaxy

--DM--


----------



## barnsturm

Ramble On - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Pawn

[ot:a52e654ccf]





			
				barnsturm said:
			
		

> Ramble On - Led Zeppelin


Tune.[/ot:a52e654ccf]
Nick Drake - Voice From The Mountain


----------



## Barr

"Bigger Then My Body" John Mayer


----------



## Barr

I hear the train a'comming, coming around the bend...

"Folsom Prison Blues" Johnny Cash


----------



## Barr

"Panio man" Billy Joel


----------



## Aeryn

Pleasure Principle - Janet Jackson


----------



## daniela

Sugar - Changes

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

[ot:8bdae62bfc]





			
				Lans said:
			
		

> Probably My fave Led Zeppelin song (of those I've heard)


Go download/listen to: Over the Hills and Far Away, No Quarter, Whole Lotta Love, Heartbreaker, Black Dog, Rock 'n' Roll... In fact, there's really no excuse for not owning at least four albums...[/ot:8bdae62bfc]

The Beta Band - Alleged


----------



## Pawn

Well, in that case, you're an idiot.  

Adam Ant - Prince Charming... for some reason.


----------



## barnsturm

Pawn said:
			
		

> Well, in that case, you're an idiot.
> 
> Adam Ant - Prince Charming... for some reason.



The pot speaks to the kettle?




"Little Wing" - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## daniela

Longwave - Here It Comes

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

> The pot speaks to the kettle?


Some of us have a sense of irony, sugarpie.

Morcheeba - Diggin' a Watery Grave


----------



## barnsturm

Pawn said:
			
		

> The pot speaks to the kettle?
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us have a sense of irony, sugarpie.
Click to expand...


The irony is so thick you can cut it with a...picture of Hello Kitty.




Leave It - Yes


----------



## daniela

Nirvana - Heart Shaped Box (Demo)

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

[ot:906938f456]





			
				barnsturm said:
			
		

> The irony is so thick you can cut it with a...picture of Hello Kitty.


You speak truly. I regularly do.[/ot:906938f456]
Orbital - The Box, Part 2.


----------



## Hand

My Bologna - Weird Al


----------



## teflon

"I won't do that" Hall and Oates


----------



## Pawn

The Chemical Brothers - Surface to Air


----------



## teflon

"Watch Emily Play" Pink Floyd; David Bowie.


----------



## Pawn

Waaah? You mean "See Emily Play"? Or is it a different version? David Bowie? Waah?

Elvis Costello - Beyond Belief


----------



## daniela

Death Cab For Cutie - Blacking Out The Friction

--DM--


----------



## Barr

"Again" Billy Klippert


----------



## daniela

New Pornographers - The Electric Version

--DM--


----------



## Aeryn

The Devil Inside - INXS


----------



## daniela

Muse - Space Dementia

--DM--


----------



## Aeryn

So Emotional - Whitney Houston


----------



## Hand

One of Us - ABBA


----------



## Pawn

Boards of Canada - Roygbiv


----------



## barnsturm

Slither - Velvet Revolver


----------



## barnsturm

These Eyes - The Guess Who


----------



## Pawn

The Beatles - Within You Without You


----------



## daniela

Ash - Orpheus

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

Bad daniela, go back to listening to good music.

Röyksopp - Remind Me


----------



## daniela

Bad music lets me think.  If I listened to good stuff from groups like Bright Eyes all the time I would never get anything done.  That's one of the reasons why I listen to Internet Radio; at least half of the songs played are guaranteed to be awful.

Fugazi - Give Me The Cure

--DM--


----------



## riadohaed

Sexx Laws - Beck

the man is god amoung those bastard children in the pop-radio music order


----------



## Pawn

Truly.

The Beatles - I Want You (She's So Heavy)


----------



## barnsturm

Fast Cars - The Buzzcocks


----------



## daniela

Pixies - Down To The Well

--DM--


----------



## Barr

Gigi said:
			
		

> The whole of:
> 
> "The Moon And The Melodies"
> 
> Cocteau Twins with Harold Budd
> 
> 
> 
> today I am depressed



 .....they don't have an icon for a hug.....


----------



## lisajane

Sound and Vision - David Bowie


----------



## riadohaed

Lua - Bright Eyes

"i know you have a heavy heart, i can feel it when we kiss, so many men stronger than i have thrown their backs out trying to lift... it." fuck hes good... watch out for this guy hes goin places.


----------



## barnsturm

Major Tom - David Bowie


----------



## Pawn

Aqualung - Falling Out of Love


----------



## daniela

The Radio Dept. - Ewan

--DM--


----------



## riadohaed

Lucky - Radiohead.... its gonna be a glorious day.


----------



## Barr

"In your Eyes" Peter Gabriel


----------



## Barr

"Tiny dnacer" Elton John.....hmmm, must be in a British mood tinight...


----------



## Scratches

Punk Rock/Puff Daddy/Antichrist - Mogwai. Oh yes, I bought CODY.


----------



## Cipher2

Scissor Sisters: Take Your Mama

I'm a late adopter but now hooked.  It's funny how you can change your mind on a band.


----------



## esopian

The Great Gig in the Sky - Pink Floyd


----------



## daniela

Death Cab For Cutie - Photobooth

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

Kama Aina - Carry Me On


----------



## britmit

It's been Manic Street Preachers for quite a while.

Currently...Mausoleum


----------



## Barr

Moby...the whole freakin' "Play" album....


...In my dreams I'm dying all the time
As I wake its kaleidoscopic mind
I never meant to hurt you
I never meant to lie
So this is goodbye
This is goodbye....


----------



## Orlandu

Led Zeppelin - Achilles Last Stand


----------



## Gafgarian

Brand New Colony-Postal Service


----------



## Barr

"Rock DJ" Robbie Williams


----------



## Barr

"just Looking" stereophonics..


----------



## Pawn

Low - Sunflower


----------



## Gafgarian

Radiohead-Kharma Police


----------



## smart_chick2008

I love "Kharma Police"! 
"Ugly" - The Exies
 Up next: "Taste You (French)" - Auf Der Maur


----------



## Barr

smart_chick2008 said:
			
		

> I love "Kharma Police"!
> "Ugly" - The Exies
> Up next: "Taste You (French)" - Auf Der Maur



She opened for Matt Good's tour didn't she?


----------



## riadohaed

southern girl - incubus...

**bugging me... its **KARMA POLICE** lets not defame the greatest band in the world with such indiscretions as spelling the song name wrong... haha


----------



## smart_chick2008

Barr said:
			
		

> smart_chick2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love "Kharma Police"!
> "Ugly" - The Exies
> Up next: "Taste You (French)" - Auf Der Maur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She opened for Matt Good's tour didn't she?
Click to expand...


 Yes, I believe she did.


----------



## Barr

smart_chick2008 said:
			
		

> Barr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smart_chick2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love "Kharma Police"!
> "Ugly" - The Exies
> Up next: "Taste You (French)" - Auf Der Maur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She opened for Matt Good's tour didn't she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe she did.
Click to expand...


..then I did she her..or is it them? whatever...they/she was good...


----------



## Barr

some Drum and bass stuff..pretty cool stuff...


----------



## Pawn

Elvis Costello - Radio, Radio


----------



## Beez617

Affirmination - Savage Garden


----------



## S.Thomas

Rammstein-sehnsuht


----------



## Barr

g-unit


----------



## Barr

"the Wreck of The Edmund Fitzgerald" Gordon Lightfoot
"Barret's Privateers" Stan Rogers
"General Taylor" Great Big Sea


----------



## Hand

Homeworld (The Ladder) - Yes


----------



## riadohaed

The Gunners Dream - Pink Floyd


----------



## ashen

ashlee simpson - La La


my guilty pleasure for the day...


----------



## barnsturm

Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner - Warren Zevon
Loving the Alien - Velvet Revolver


----------



## Prose Maiden

I like a little bit of everything. 

Currently, I've got in my CD player or was listening to: Christina Aguilera "Stripped", Mariah Carey "Butterfly", Son by Four "Salsa Hits"and Musiq "Soulstar"


----------



## riadohaed

*quivering in disgust from the post above me.... ugh*

2+2=5(the lukewarm) - Radiohead


----------



## barnsturm

Chemicals Between Us - Bush


----------



## stereomuse

Baby Got Back- Sir Mix Alot


----------



## teflon

"Ich bin eine kleine Krokodil"


----------



## Barr

"tommorrow" Silverchair


----------



## Aeryn

White Horse  by Laid Back


----------



## Barr

"Fluke" Slid


----------



## nae411

Kiss from a rose - Seal


----------



## Barr

nae411 said:
			
		

> Kiss from a rose - Seal



Is that because you thought of Batman because of me??


"In Your Eyes" Acoustic Peter Gabriel


----------



## nae411

[ot:bc5c767cc3]Is that song in Batman? Must have been my subconscious thinking of you, lol.[/ot:bc5c767cc3]

Broken - Amy Lee


----------



## Barr

nae411 said:
			
		

> [ot:2b01a72f6e]Is that song in Batman? Must have been my subconscious thinking of you, lol.[/ot:2b01a72f6e]
> 
> Broken - Amy Lee



It's the theme song from one of the movies...number 1 I think....


----------



## riadohaed

Battle - Blur


----------



## barnsturm

Roxanne - The Police


----------



## teflon

Electric 6 the latest releases


----------



## Pawn

[ot:1b76f81bbf]





			
				riadohaed said:
			
		

> Battle - Blur


Nice. I don't know many people that own, let alone listen to, '13' by Blur.[/ot:1b76f81bbf]
Joy Division - Novelty


----------



## barnsturm

Enjoy the Silence - Depeche Mode


----------



## Barr

Situation Yaz


----------



## Barr

"Dare You To Move" Switchfoot


----------



## Barr

"Cream" Prince

thanks Gigi...


----------



## lisajane

Jump They Say - David Bowie


----------



## teflon

"Wild is the Wind" David Bowie


----------



## barnsturm

The Sealab 2021 theme song

"If you're looking for me
You better look under the sea
'Cause that is where you'll find me
Underneath the Seeeeeea-lab
Underneath the water..." etc.


Man, I love Adult Swim.


----------



## Aeryn

Red Red Wine - UB40


----------



## ms. vodka

New Order

Substance 1987.

It's a sad day when listening to this cd shows your age... lol.

Vodka


----------



## teflon

Tom Jones doing Prince


----------



## Aeryn

I Want Your Sex - George Michael


----------



## teflon

Elton John "What can I do to make you love me"


----------



## Mazzie

Runaway - Bon Jovi


----------



## teflon

"Lust for Life" Iggy Pop


----------



## Barr

"Musicology" Prince....then some James Brown...in abit of a funky soul mood...



......Get up, get on up 
Get up, get on up 
Stay on the scene, like a sex machine  

Wait a minute! 
Shake your arm, then use your form 
Stay on the scene like a sex machine 
You got to have the feeling sure as you're born 
Get it together right on, right on.


----------



## Barr

old 80's...

flock Of seagulls
Yaz
the Cult
Escape Club
Was not was
Wall Of voodoo
Oingo Boingo
Prince
The Buggles
Maestro Fresh Wes
M
Men At Work
The Cars...


----------



## deafmute

song not songs ;P

"Far Away", Film School.


----------



## Barr

so sorry...actually they were groups not songs....

can a deafmute listen to music?


"In your Eyes" Peter G.


----------



## deafmute

Typically, no. :blackeye: 

But that's an uneducated question. Google deaf+music.  :roll: 

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=mozclient&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&q=deaf+music



Listening to:

"Om Vinteren", Under Byen.


----------



## Barr

deafmute said:
			
		

> Typically, no. :blackeye:
> 
> But that's an uneducated question. Google deaf+music.  :roll:
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=mozclient&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&q=deaf+music
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to:
> 
> "Om Vinteren", Under Byen.



actually it wasn't a question, it was sarcasim :wink:


----------



## Pawn

Arab Strap - The Shy Retirer


----------



## teflon

Joe Satriano "Surfing with the Alien"


----------



## European_Son

Augustus Pablo - Corner Crew Dub


----------



## teflon

Trio in E Flat #100, Schubert


----------



## chelseafagan

Backstreet Boys--The Call


----------



## teflon

"Whiskey in the jar" Saint Bushmill's Choir


----------



## Pawn

Joy Division - Shadowplay


----------



## teflon

wow!:

Dub will tear us apart – Jah Division  

[The spinoff, what a coincidence. You heard them yet?]


----------



## Pawn

Second 'eerie coincidence involving teflon' of the day. Haven't heard that - email me it if you have the bandwidth/can be bothered.

Belle & Sebastian - If You Find Yourself Caught In Love


----------



## AlexStrider

Boulavard of Broken Dreams, Green day - Again, I can't belive I am listening to this song A - Freakin - GAIN!


----------



## teflon

!!! :shock: !!!

www.thesocialregistry.com/index2.html

what was the first?


----------



## Pawn

teflon said:
			
		

> www.thesocialregistry.com/index2.html


Congratulations for providing a link blocked by my college's proxy server. At least, that's my assumption - _"HTTP 502 Proxy Error - The ISA Server denies the specified Uniform Resource Locator (URL). (12202)"_

The first was pertaining to bus number 26, its presence in both of our lives, and its divine connotations.


----------



## teflon

Here it is:


----------



## Pawn

Nope - once a domain is blocked by the proxy, all subsequent subfolders and any files stored therein become unviewable. Don't worry about it.

Boards of Canada - Roygbiv


----------



## daniela

Scriabin / Maazel - Prometheus

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

Belle & Sebastian - Dear Catastrophe Waitress

_"Dear. Catastrophe. Girlfriend."_

Talking Heads - Road to Nowhere

_"Well we know where we’re goin’
But we don’t know where we’ve been
And we know what we’re knowin’
But we can’t say what we’ve seen.."_


----------



## NyteBlade

Me First and the Gimme Gimmes - 99 Red Balloons


----------



## Pawn

Coldplay - Shiver


----------



## daniela

Fine, Irving / Moscow Radio Sy - Music For Orchestra

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here


----------



## <3

Traces - TaQ


----------



## Pawn

Johnny Cash - Hurt


----------



## daniela

L'Espagnole, trio sonata & suite for 2 instruments & continuo (Les Nations) - Composed by Francois Couperin (I don't have a clue as to who is performing it; the name in the play list is messed up).

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

Talking Heads - I Want to Live


----------



## Rustem

Past few have been:

"Cinnamon Girl" by Type O Negative

"Hanna" by Ray Lamontagne

"Poor Ellen Smith" Neko Case and the Pine Valley Cosmonauts


----------



## Barr

Pawn said:
			
		

> Johnny Cash - Hurt



great tune...

"Run Like Hell" Pink Flyod


----------



## teflon

Turkish song of the damned – The Pogues


----------



## faintly_distinguished

Dancing in the moonlight -Thin Lizzy....I went to see them a few weeks ago. Very good I have to say, though poor Phil will never be forgotten


----------



## teflon

DAMON & NAOMI – THE EARTH IS BLUE ; 20/20/20 - 
www.damonandnaomi.com


----------



## petrel}

Ain't nobody's business if I do-Billie Holiday


----------



## teflon

PATRICK WOLF – WIND IN THE WIRES


----------



## drsoos

Led Zeppelin "The Lemon Song"

Dare we discuss the lyrics?

&lt;&;-{3

  s


----------



## teflon

"...till the citric acid runs down my leg"

Tribulations – LCD Soundsystem


----------



## Barr

"Step it Up" Stereo Mc's


----------



## teflon

"USSA" Butthole Surfers


----------



## ms. vodka

Teflon, did you know that the original name of the Butthole Surfers was the vodkafamilywinstons?


----------



## Dunyasha

I'm listening to the song of silence...actually I'm just pulling your leg, I've got my sound systems blaring"Scandalous" by Mis-Teeq


----------



## drsoos

Rock Lobster  B52's


----------



## teflon

"Rock and Roll" Gary Glitter


----------



## drsoos

Hey!

Nothing is the Same
Grand Funk Railroad

&lt;&:=D>

   s


----------



## teflon

Electric 6, another new and unidentified song


----------



## Barr

"Operation Blade" Public domain

...I think thats what it is called...."Bass in the place London.."

then some Paul Okenfold


----------



## Barr

"All My Real Friends" High Holy Days


----------



## daniela

Joan Tower / Leonard Slatkin - Sequoia (1981)

--DM--


----------



## petrel}

Guilty-Billie Holiday


----------



## Barr

"Tiny dancer" Elton John


----------



## teflon

"Push the little daisies" (forgot who this is)


----------



## Pawn

Morrissey - First of the Gang to Die


----------



## Rustem

I love that new Morrissey album.


----------



## Pawn

Yup. It's great.

_"Close your eyes, and think of someone you physically admire..."_

Now hearing Neil Young - Harvest Moon.


----------



## Scratches

Pretty Little Ditty - RHCP.

Damn you, Crazy Town.


----------



## Barr

"Let Your Backbone Slide" Maestro Fresh Wes


----------



## Writer

John Lennon- "Beautiful Boy"

I love this song more every time I listen to it.


----------



## etched Chaos

Alan Silvestri - Burn it Down!


----------



## daniela

Elgar / Solti - Overture `in The South`

--DM--


----------



## <3

Pokemon Theme Song - who cares


----------



## barnsturm

Good Lovin' - The Grateful Dead


----------



## ms. vodka

beastie boys/cypress hill... so watcha want remix...

awwww... pawn listening to morrissey... were you thinking of me???  :wink: 

teflon... push the little daisies is ween...

and dr. soos gets 20 points for listening to rock lobster!!!


----------



## Pawn

PJ Harvey & Thom Yorke - This Mess We're In


----------



## ms. vodka

"the needle and the damage done"

-neil young


----------



## teflon

THE KNOCKOUT PILLS – 1+1=ATE knockoutpills.com )


----------



## daniela

Strauss, Richard / Karajan - Ein Heldenleben

--DM--


----------



## daniela

Doves - Walk In Fire

--DM--


----------



## Pawn

Morcheeba - Fear and Love


----------



## Aeryn

The Cars - Magic


----------



## sudio

The California Highway Patrol official theme song, written and sung by IHOP's "rootie tootie fresh n fruity" guy


----------



## barnsturm

Have a Heart - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## barnsturm

In the Air - Phil Collins


----------



## teflon

FANTOMAS – SUSPENDED ANIMATION


----------



## teflon

SEIJI & SPOONFACE – YIN YANG SINGLE ; honest jons - www.beyondjazz.net/viewtopic.php?t=6460


----------



## ms. vodka

The Dandy Warhols

"We Used to be Friends"


----------



## teflon

BANDA FAVELA – REMIX h2t - 
www.irmagroup.com/php/scheda.php?release=12INCH+RECENT&label=Head+2+toe


----------



## riadohaed

Miranda That Ghost Just Isn't Holy Anymore: B. Pour Another Icepick - The Mars Volta

Everyone must by my command buy this album...  *Frances The Mute *   its FUCKIN BRILLIANT!



			
				Pawn said:
			
		

> PJ Harvey & Thom Yorke - This Mess We're In



ahh yes.... nice job.



			
				ms.vodka said:
			
		

> The Dandy Warhols
> 
> "We Used to be Friends"



eee... this is pretend dandy warhols... i prefer the comedown days...


----------



## barnsturm

Love Shack - The B-52s
Love Song - The Cure

My local "adult radio station" is playing their entire library A-Z in alphabetical order. Ah, "love".


----------



## Pawn

Blur - He Thought of Cars


----------



## daniela

I Am Kloot - Untitled # 1

--DM--


----------



## The Thing

Imperial March (Darth Vader Theme) from... like I need to tell you... Star Wars by John Williams.

After that I think Black Seeds of Vengence by Nile is sitting in my hi-fi.


----------



## Pawn

The White Stripes - Ball and Biscuit


----------



## teflon

Ciocolata 1 – Critica Radicala


----------



## gohn67

The whole album.
Band - Broken Social Scene -Album - You Forget it in People


----------



## barnsturm

One Thing Leads to Another - The Fixx
One Thousand Oceans - Tori Amos

(KBCO playing everything alphabetically)


----------



## nae411

[ot:c7737992f9]How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat? (next line right?) Wasn't that Bill Cosby's voice? I am having a hard time remembering what song that was in. Was it "We don't need no education?"[/ot:c7737992f9]


----------



## Barr

A band out of Edmonton I believe, called McCuaig....mix of celtic and rock...they are great.


----------



## ShadowLance

*Coolest*

Coolest song, Phantom Planet - In Our Darkest Hour. Nice to meet everyone  8)


----------



## riadohaed

nae411 said:
			
		

> [ot:fe37f7d162]How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat? (next line right?) Wasn't that Bill Cosby's voice? I am having a hard time remembering what song that was in. Was it "We don't need no education?"[/ot:fe37f7d162]



yea it wasnt uh... bill cosby on the song... Another Brick In The Wall, Pt. 2

Frances The Mute - The Mars Volta


----------



## nae411

Thank you!

Nae


----------



## nae411

It wasn't me - Shaggy


----------



## Novicewriter

Hard Habit To Break- CHICAGO  from Chicago 17 (one of their LAST best albums)


----------



## lisajane

China Girl - David Bowie. On my brand new CD player


----------



## barnsturm

Santa Monica - Everclear(?)
Santeria - Sublime
Satellites - Dave Matthews


----------



## Rustem

The Frames - 'Ship Caught in the Bay'

I think youd dig that one, Pawn.


----------



## cyberspecter

Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in E minor op. 64

I hosted karaoke for years and tend to sing with songs with words. So when I write it's to classical. 

This is my favorite.


----------



## teflon

What happened? – Abe Duque


----------



## riadohaed

Agaetis Byrjun - Sigur Ros 
i have a fuckin horrific headache... this makes it not so bad........


----------



## ms. vodka

Sublime--  Summertime, and the Livin's Eaaaassssaaaaaayyyy.


"The tension is getting harder/I'd like to pull her/head under water."


----------



## <3

Duck Tales Theme song in German.


----------



## barnsturm

Tales of Brave Ulysses - Cream


----------



## barnsturm

[ot:bac4ad7fd5]





			
				Gigi said:
			
		

> Pretty fishies!  Nice BS!  Are they yours?


Alas, no. But they do a good job representing my favorite line in my favorite song.[/ot:bac4ad7fd5]
And tiny purple fishes run laughing through your fingers...


----------



## ms. vodka

rollin down the street smokin indo sippin on.....

GIN AND JUICE...

layyyyyeeed back.

wit my mind on my money and my money on my mind...


----------



## teflon

in too deep "back to the hotel" and right away my carousel plays PJ HARVEY – STORIES FROM THE CITY, STORIES FROM THE SEA


----------



## ms. vodka

The La's

There She Goes


----------



## teflon

Jump into the fire – LCD Soundsystem


----------



## ms. vodka

she's so heavy

i want you.... i want you sooooo baaaaaaaaaad.....


the beatles...

etc. and so on.


----------



## teflon

Elan – Justus Kohncke, JUSTUS KOHNKCE – DOPPELEBEN


----------



## ms. vodka

Fatboy Slim


weapon...

of...

choice.


----------



## teflon

Dance me to the end of love – Madeleine Peyroux


----------



## Pawn

Brian Eno - Through Hollow Lands


----------



## The Thing

Love Song by Marilyn Manson


----------



## <3

Monsters Theme Song!
Rock freakin on!


----------



## Truewarrior

Cassidy- I'm a hustla
Snoop Dogg- Drop it like its hot remix
Game-Hate It or Love It
50 Cent ft Eminem-Gatman and Robin


----------



## <3

Onoken - Vijore
Onoken - P8107

I meant the Munsters earlier... not the Monsters...


----------



## Hand

[Dare to Be Stupid - Weird Al Yankovic]


----------



## riadohaed

i dont get how people listen to 4 songs at once.... maybe this true warrior fella has rediculess multi-tasking skills but... eh 

Reason Is Treason - Kasbian


----------



## barnsturm

6 Underground - The Sneaker Pimps


----------



## ms. vodka

She's Leaving 

The Beatles


----------



## Kimberly Bird

Little Green Bag, darn I don't know who sang it because I downloaded the whole Resevoir Dogs songs.  On the trail of a little green bag.  I love the beat.

Kimberly


----------



## ms. vodka

Depeche Mode

Personal Jesus

"Reach out/touch faith"

le purrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## teflon

I am looking for the song whose clip was used in the Welcome to Windows98 greeting. Nine Inch Nails? INXS?


----------



## barnsturm

I believe that was "Sweet Emotion" by Aerosmith.


----------



## Barr

"It's a long way to the top" ACDC


----------



## daniela

Belle & Sebastian - The Stars Of Track And Field

--DM--


----------



## riadohaed

Head Over Heals - Tears For Fears


----------



## daniela

William Shatner - Common People (Pulp Cover)

--DM--


----------



## Ilan Bouchard

Bela Fleck & THe Flecktones - Big Mon


----------



## daniela

Oasis - Wonderwall (Acoustic)

--DM--


----------



## <3

Gannon's Castle (Think thats the name)
A Jazz remix of that classic Zelda music ^_^


----------



## dollsoldier

Ella Fitzgerald and Louis Armstrong - It's Only A Paper Moon

Next on my playlist is inexplicably Neutral Milk Hotel - Oh Comely


----------



## teflon

BABAGANOOSHKA – DADA BEATZ


----------



## daniela

Joy Zipper - Baby You Should Know

--DM--


----------



## teflon

Que onda guero – Beck


----------



## Heid

At the mo its Shreds Of Flesh by Entombed \m/


----------



## daniela

Pixies - Vamos

--DM--


----------



## raynefire

Screaming kids.  :shock: 

That's my 7 year old and my 4 year old fighting.

Oh!

...

...

You meant MUSIC!

Heck! Ok... well then...

Last couple songs were:

Chris Botti - No Ordinary Love
Kenny G - GBop
Stevie Wonder - You Are The Sunshine Of My Life


----------



## Jane_Austen

Imogen Heap--Come here boy
Renee Olstead--Love that will last


----------



## teflon

Black tambourine – Beck


----------



## Pawn

riadohaed said:
			
		

> Head Over Heals - Tears For Fears


Good track.

Damien Rice - Volcano


----------



## petrel}

_Signore, ascolta_--Puccini


----------



## daniela

Modest Mouse - The World At Large

--DM--


----------



## The Thing

Burn by Deep Purple


----------



## Hand

Rasputin - Boney M


----------



## Switch

Concrete Angel by Martina McBride.

Saddest song I ever heard :'(


----------



## Pawn

The Concretes - Seems Fine


----------



## Bhauger

*


----------



## Scratches

Wow, I can see that becoming hugely annoying.

I'm listening to: Onde Estas - Nelly Furtado

(And whatever witty comment you may have for that, my answer is a defiant "I don't care".)


----------



## daniela

Helios Sequence - Blood Bleeds

--DM--


----------



## petrel}

I can't give you anything but Love--Billie Holiday


----------



## lisajane

I Just Don't Know What To Do With Myself - The White Stripes


----------



## Pawn

Zero 7 - Waiting Line


----------



## riadohaed

Muzzle Of Bees - Wilco


----------



## teflon

Neukoln - LOW, David Bowie


----------



## riadohaed

This Charming Man - The Smiths


----------



## gohn67

New world- Hypocrisy


----------



## pgoroncy

Scars - Papa Roach


----------



## ObsidianMist

pgoroncy said:
			
		

> Scars - Papa Roach



i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that song.

kelly clarkson - since u been gone

(it's on the tv)


----------



## Pawn

Neil Young - Such a Woman


----------



## teflon

Tom Waits and Iggy Pop cooperation soundtrack from COFFEE AND CIGARETTES, the movie by Jarmush.


----------



## Pawn

Good movie.

Elvis Costello - Accidents Will Happen


----------



## teflon

"Ice Cream Man" David Lee Roth


----------



## Barr

"Uneasy Listening" DJ Z-Trip cd...

very interesting...I have never heard a remix of "Rhinestone Cowboy", leading into a remix of "Run Like Hell"....


----------



## ObsidianMist

trapt - hollowman


----------



## pgoroncy

Fatboy Slim


weapon...

of...

choice.


----------



## teflon

BABAGANOOSHKA – DADA BEATZ


----------



## Barr

"The Promise" When in Rome


----------



## ObsidianMist

default - wasting my time


----------



## riadohaed

the tourist - radiohead


----------



## ObsidianMist

staind - safe place


----------



## teflon

"Stealing" Uriah Heep


----------



## Hodge

Hah! Uriah Heep rules!


"Even the Spirits Are Afraid" – The Gathering


----------



## riadohaed

I Know This Much Is True - Tears For Fears

... ah the soothing 80ties


----------



## Barr

"Beautiful" Thornley


----------



## teflon

"Five Years" David Bowie


----------



## birthdaymassacre

"The Knight Murders" by Vanity Beach ft. Chibi


----------



## riadohaed

girl - Beck

everyone... BUY GUERO... its damn fuckin good


----------



## Nimbus

A lot recently I've been listening to "Stays in Mexico"-Toby Keith.


----------



## barnsturm

Spoonman - Soundgarden


----------



## Pawn

The Incredible String Band - Tree


----------



## teflon

random selections- Fantomas


----------



## daniela

M83 - Don't Save Us From The Flames

--DM--


----------



## Nimbus

"Holy water"-Big & Rich


----------



## ms. vodka

The Cure

the Lovecats

...we missssss you hisssss


----------



## daniela

Afghan Whigs - Debonair

--DM--


----------



## ms. vodka

the cure---

just like heaven.

showmeshowmeshowmehowyoudothattricktheonethatmakesmescreamshesaidtheonethatmakesmelaughshesaidandthrewherarmsaroundmyneckshowmehowyoudoitandipromiseyouipromisthati'llrunawaywithyoui'llrunawaywithyou....


----------



## daniela

Rilo Kiley - Accidntel Deth

--DM--


----------



## Nimbus

"My better half"- Keith Urban


----------



## Barr

"Love Removal machine" The Cult


----------



## daniela

Stills - Lola Stars And Stripes

--DM--


----------



## Nimbus

"I melt"-Rascal Flatts


----------



## daniela

Massive Attack - Inertia Creeps

--DM--


----------



## Nimbus

"Whiskey Lullaby"- Brad Paisely & Allison Krauss
("He put the bottle to his head and pulled the trigger...")


----------



## ObsidianMist

avril lavigne - slipped away


----------



## Barr

"Alert Status Red" Matt Good


----------



## teflon

"Can't get her out of my head" ELO


----------



## Dot

BYOB - System of a Down


----------



## teflon

"Emotional Rescue" Rolling Stones


----------



## Dunyasha

I'm listening to Ciara's "Goodies"!!! Come get 'em!!(just kidding^_^)


----------



## teflon

"Stroke It" Clarence Carter


----------



## Dunyasha

Ciara's "Oh"!!


----------



## Nimbus

"God's Will"- Martina McBride


----------



## Dunyasha

"Solider" by Destiny's Child


----------



## Nimbus

"Long Black Train"- Josh Turner


----------



## Dunyasha

"All The Things She Said" by T.A.T.U.


----------



## Nimbus

"Get a little mud on the tires"-Brad Paisley


----------



## Londongrey

'Proud Mary' Tina Turner

You gotta love the oldies.


----------



## Nimbus

"Party for Two"-Shania Twain & Billy Currington


----------



## Dunyasha

"GRRRRRR" by Agressive Old Lady


----------



## Nimbus

"Party for Two"-Shania Twain & Mark McGrath
(pop version)


----------



## falco

_No Rain_ - Blind Melon

man, does that one ever get stuck in my head...


----------



## Nimbus

"She thinks my tractor's sexy"-Kenny Chesney


----------



## ObsidianMist

cold - change the world


----------



## Nimbus

"Ilove this bar"-Toby Keith


----------



## pgoroncy

"Be the Girl" - Aslyn


----------



## Nimbus

"Independence Day"-Martina McBride


----------



## gohn67

Radiohead-Lurgee


----------



## Nimbus

"My Give a Damn's Busted"-Jo Dee Messina


----------



## teflon

Moulin Rouge Soundtrack by Jose Feliciano - Le Tango De Roxanne


----------



## Nimbus

"The Bride"-Trick Pony
("thank God I'm not the bride...")


----------



## petrel}

Death on Two Legs: dedicated to....

Queen


----------



## Caeser

Goodnight, goodnight  -  Hot Hot Heat


----------



## daniela

Guided By Voices - Everywhere With Helicopter

--DM--


----------



## Nimbus

"Hey Good Lookin'"-Jimmy Buffet, Clint Black, Kenny Chesney, Toby Keith, George Straight, & Alan Jackson


----------



## bmroyer

George Strait ~Easy Come Easy Go~


----------



## Nimbus

"Brought to you Courtesy of the Red, White, and Blue"-Toby Keith
(another person who likes country cool)


----------



## moe eubleck

Lunascape- "tears of the moon"


----------



## daniela

Interpol - Narc

--DM--


----------



## brockDXD

PINBACK - syracuse
PINBACK - this isn't theirs


----------



## PaPa

David Bowie - Life on Mars?


----------



## Nimbus

"When the Sun Goes Down"-Kenny Chesney & Uncle Kracker


----------



## barnsturm

"Ranch on Mars" - The Galactic Cowboys
Rockefeller Skank - Fatboy Slim


----------



## LoneWolf

No Brakes---The Bravery


----------



## The Thing

Mary Long - Deep Purple


----------



## Nimbus

(once again) "God's Will"-Martina McBride


----------



## pgoroncy

"Tiny Town" - Shelly Fairchild


----------



## Nimbus

"Redneck Woman"-Gretchen Wilson


----------



## ms. vodka

Depeche Mode

Blue Dress.

What a pretty song.

"Can you believe/
something so simple/
something so trivial/
makes me a happy man/
can't you understand?/
say you'll believe/
just how easy/
it is to please me/
because when you learn you'll know what makes the world turn."


----------



## teflon

Up the hill backwards - david bowie


----------



## ms. vodka

Depeche Mode

"Here is the House"



"With or without words, I'll confide everything."


----------



## nae411

Brand New Day - Sting


----------



## teflon

scary monsters (and super creeps) - david bowie


----------



## daniela

Sondre Lerche - Two Way Monologue

--DM--


----------



## gohn67

Bad religion- American Jesus


----------



## teflon

Suspended Animation - Fantomas


----------



## moe eubleck

Hooverphonic

"magenta"


----------



## teflon

the "my love is what keeps me alive" song. Who is this?


----------



## Dot

New Order -  Bizarre Love Triangle


----------



## daniela

Killers - Smile Like You Mean It

--DM--


----------



## relishdress

Trouble -Kristen Hersh


----------



## teflon

Rock'n'roll evacuation – Electric Six


----------



## eleutheromaniac

Shadow on the Sun,  Audioslave.


----------



## teflon

You don't have to kick it – We Versus The Shark


----------



## PaPa

Prokofiev - Montagues and Capulets


----------



## barnsturm

"Little Sister" - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## teflon

"Every Shalalala" The Carpenters


----------



## ms. vodka

Oh God, it's the Cure... Fascination Street.

Ugh.  High school memories...


----------



## teflon

"Sleazy" Village People


----------



## Xan

Rock is Dead - Marylin Manson.

You guys realise how long tis thread is, right?


----------



## gohn67

Black Keys- Just couldnt tie me down


----------



## Manx

Listening to Semisonic's Millenium Collection Album. Specifically, 'Chemistry' right now.


----------



## pgoroncy

"Drugs or Jesus" - Tim McGraw


----------



## teflon

"All are we" T. Rex


----------



## ObsidianMist

trapt - these walls


----------



## Manx

'Sexpertise' - Alex Glasgow


----------



## Barr

"Starlight" Superman Lovers


----------



## jeanne3

"Name" Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## cyberspecter

No Sugar Tonight - The Guess Who


----------



## Barr

"Starry-eyed surprise" Paul Oakenfold


----------



## ObsidianMist

our lady peace - are you sad


----------



## Marsieux

Don't Phunk With My Heart - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## savebykhabibulin

One through the wall being performed by my neighbor on his electric guitar (poorly too). :roll:


----------



## teflon

"I want candy" BowWowWows


----------



## KevinTufo

Orbital - Technolicque and Moby - Landing


----------



## teflon

Peter Gunn – Sarah Vaughn ( Max Sedgley Remix )


----------



## riadohaed

Chain Reaction - Beck ... o ... hes so good.


----------



## ObsidianMist

cold - whatever you become

 - hang on -

cold - wasted years *my favourite*


----------



## ms. vodka

Chingy

"Holidae Inn"

featuring Snoop and Ludaaaaaaaaaaa!

*blows a kiss to gigi*


----------



## PaPa

The Beatles - Fixing a Hole


----------



## daniela

Social Distortion - Ball And Chain (Acoustic)

--DM--


----------



## Dunyasha

"Depend On You" by Ayumi Hamasaki

'She totally ROCKS!!!'


----------



## teflon

"Scandal" Zemfira


----------



## Dunyasha

"Signs" by *Beyonce*


----------



## Lilmissme

well well..... I dont know i really dont know what music is... i am not all that American so yeah. Pointless for me yes?


----------



## stereomuse

Hey Jude - The Beatles


----------



## pgoroncy

"Scars" - Papa Roach


----------



## Barr

Clocks Coldplay


----------



## badwriter1000

Easy, Commodores


----------



## pgoroncy

"Don't Phunk with My Heart" - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Barr

"Folsom Prsion Blues"  Johnny Cash


----------



## crzywriter

Barr said:
			
		

> Clocks Coldplay



dude, I was just listening to that CD!


----------



## Barr

crzywriter said:
			
		

> Barr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clocks Coldplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude, I was just listening to that CD!
Click to expand...


we think a lot alike..


"Getting away with murder" Papa Roach


----------



## crzywriter

Barr said:
			
		

> "Getting away with murder" Papa Roach



hmmm...that CD's sitting by my bed. 


'anthem of our dying day'
story of the year


----------



## Barr

crzywriter said:
			
		

> Barr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Getting away with murder" Papa Roach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm...that CD's sitting by my bed.
> 
> 
> 'anthem of our dying day'
> story of the year
Click to expand...


It end's here...don't know that song..

"Sweet Home Alabama" L.S.


----------



## Barr

crzywriter said:
			
		

> Barr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Getting away with murder" Papa Roach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm...that CD's sitting by my bed.
> 
> 
> 'anthem of our dying day'
> story of the year
Click to expand...


I lied, I know this song....not bad..


----------



## petrel}

nada by silence


----------



## gohn67

Haligh, Haligh, A lie, Hiligh - Bright Eyes.  -AWesome Song.


----------



## Marsieux

Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger - Daft Punk


----------



## Succubus

Meaning of Life - Disturbed.


----------



## ms. vodka

Kris Kristofferson

"Help Me Make It Through the Night"

("Let the devil take tomorrow/lord tonight I need a friend.")


----------



## save-the-panda's

Tumble and fall by feeder


----------



## PaPa

James Brown - Too Funky in Here


----------



## Pawn

PaPa said:
			
		

> James Brown - Too Funky in Here



Classic choice.

Nice to see you joining the ranks of the meaningless spam. Best get yo' ass down to Word Association.


----------



## PaPa

Pawn said:
			
		

> PaPa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Brown - Too Funky in Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic choice.
> 
> Nice to see you joining the ranks of the meaningless spam. Best get yo' ass down to Word Association.
Click to expand...


Way ahead of ya....

Jimi Hendrix - Red House, but don't ask me why.


----------



## ms. vodka

The Smiths

"Last Night I Dreamt That Somebody Loved Me"


...as if...


(le swoon)


----------



## Barr

Get Low    Lil' John


----------



## PaPa

Louis Armstrong - Ain't Misbehavin'


----------



## daniela

They Might Be Giants - Particle Man

--DM--


----------



## tubby

Belle and Sebastian - Beautiful


----------



## gohn67

Black Keys - Keep me


----------



## daniela

Zutons - Pressure Point

--DM--


----------



## Barr

"Sister Christian" Night Ranger


----------



## Manx

'My Daddy Is A Left-Wing Intellectual' - Alex Glasgow

"My daddy is a left-wing intellectual.
Believes in full equality for men
But you should have heard the fuss
When I failed eleven plus
Packed me off the Eton there and then

And that Eton education proved effectual
And my daddy is so very proud of me
I've at last achieved some fame
I've become a household name.....
.....As a right-wing homosexual on TV."


----------



## mammamaia

i don't listen to 'songs' when i work... only music, if anything... classical mostly... sometimes greek bazouki or andean panpipe and other such ethnic background stuff... 

90% of the time, i keep the international tv news channels on...


----------



## daniela

Massive Attack - Inertia Creeps

--DM--


----------



## riadohaed

H. - Tool


----------



## Luis Santos

BEST WAY TO KILL  a BAd MOOD  ? ?? 


     SPIRITUALIZED
     "ladies & gentleman we're floating in space AB "

   song - the last one in the album

      caution !  Hide your Grammother in basement...


----------



## daniela

G. Love - Astronaut

--DM--


----------



## teflon

"Radio GaGa" Electric Six


----------



## ms. vodka

Texas Radio and the Big Beat

The Doors


----------



## Lilmissme

i love the doors to ^^


----------



## daniela

Broken Social Scene - Stars And Sons

--DM--


----------



## Esther Hoffman Howard

Jean-Pierre Rampal
Listz's Hungarian Rhapsodies


----------



## ms. vodka

"subculture"

Mew, I mean New Order


----------



## Luis Santos

daniela said:
			
		

> Massive Attack - Inertia Creeps
> 
> --DM--




   movin' ya slowly.....

       Kiss to you  Daniela


----------



## Luis Santos

ms. vodka said:
			
		

> Texas Radio and the Big Beat
> 
> The Doors





   wondering , wondering in hopeless nights...

     All hail the american Night


----------



## daniela

Clinic - Thank You :wink:

--DM--


----------



## badwriter1000

Sunrise by Norah Jones


----------



## Harlequin

In the Halls of the Mountain King by Edvard Grieg


----------



## daniela

Pixies - Dead

--DM--


----------



## Gruush

Ray Charles:

"Ain't That Love?"

Just recently started listening to Ray Charles. Man, he was good!


----------



## daniela

Doors - Take It As It Comes

--DM--


----------



## daniela

Leonard Cohen - Please Dont Pass Me By LIVE

--DM--


----------



## Trilock

Goldfrapp - U.K. Girls (Physical)


----------



## gohn67

The mars Volta - Cyngus... Vismund Cyngus


----------



## Barr

"Beautiful" Thornley


----------



## daniela

Joni Mitchell - California

--DM--


----------



## Barr

"Tired Of Waiting" The Trews


----------



## Trilock

Nitin Sawhney - Homelands (Dzihan & Kamien Mix)


----------



## pgoroncy

"Paycheck Woman" - Cledus T Judd


----------



## daniela

Steppenwolf - Snowblind Friend

--DM--


----------



## gohn67

bright eyes - Big Picture


----------



## Pawn

Fatboy Slim - Don't Let The Man Get You Down


----------



## daniela

Television - Foxhole

--DM--


----------



## Barr

"She's So high" Tal Bacuhman


----------



## ms. vodka

Urge Overkill

"Sister Havana"


----------



## PaPa

David Bowie - Diamond Dogs


----------



## Trilock

Nine Inch Nails - The Wretched


----------



## daniela

Barclay James Harvest - Summer Soldier

--DM--


----------



## silverwriter

Maroon 5 - She will be loved


----------



## daniela

Janis Joplin - Piece Of My Heart

--DM--


----------



## Hodge

God, Daniela, you have good music taste! Joplin, Steppenwolf, The Doors, Joni Mitchell... Yeesh! Awesome!

"Crazy on You" – Heart


----------



## daniela

:lol:  Most people usually see my tastes in music as quite odd, especially when they know the whole picture.  One minute I'll be listening to Mozart, then the next Supertramp, and after that Bright Eyes or The Black Keys.  Then maybe I'll put on a little R&B or Jazz and possibly after that a little opera.  It’s part of the reason why I listen to internet radio rather than buying music; I'd go broke and run out of memory before I purchased even a quarter of the stuff I like.  Thanks for the compliment though.  I appreciate it.

Sorry for the little spiel.  I'm procrastinating.  And it's time for another change.


currently listening to:  moe. - Yodelittle L

--DM--


----------



## Yamato145

a tout la monde  by Megadeth


----------



## crystalized-breath

mazzy star - look down from the bridge


----------



## Barr

"Couchie" Audioslave


----------



## crzywriter

"without a face" rage against the machine


----------



## daniela

moe. - Again and Again

--DM--


----------



## Barr

"We could Be Heros" The Wallflowers


----------



## daniela

Mahler / Solti - Symphony No. 3: Mvt 1

--DM--


----------



## ms. vodka

the Lemonheads

"If I Could Talk I'd Tell You"

le Evan Dando

le mew


----------



## Barr

"Holiday" Greenday

...I'm becoming a fan of these guys...they have won me over...only took 5 years and a couple of albums...


----------



## daniela

Cars - I'm Not The One

--DM--


----------



## Barr

"What would you say?" Dave Mathews Band


----------



## Novicewriter

Loving Every Minute of it- LOVERBOY  (Possibly one of the best bands of the 1980's.)


----------



## Hand

Always Look on the Bright Side of Life - Eric Idle


----------



## daniela

Tears For Fears - Listen

--DM--


----------



## bittersweet_breeze

Sanctus - Les Troubadours Du Roi Baudouin


----------



## MaoTheCat

"Blasphemous Rumour" by Angelzoom.

Mao x


----------



## barnsturm

Enjoy the Silence - Depressed Mode

"Words are very unnecessary
They can only do harm"


----------



## Barr

Novicewriter said:
			
		

> Loving Every Minute of it- LOVERBOY  (Possibly one of the best bands of the 1980's.)



that might be pushing it a little...


"The Dance" Garth Brooks


----------



## Monie

"Cuts Marked in the March of Men" -Coheed and Cambria


----------



## RncdJoe

"The Hand that Feeds" -Nine Inch Nails


----------



## WrittenInDarkness

Pieces- Sum41


----------



## Barr

"Silver Screen" Felix da houscat


----------



## ms. vodka

what is that song...

"I am the son, and the heir"....

it's the Smiths...

...but i can't remember the name.

le sigh...

"when you say it's gonna happen now/well then exactly did you mean?/ see i've already waited too long/and all my hope is gone..."

le sigh again...

vodka


----------



## LensmanZ313

New _Star Wars_ soundtrack . . . . "Battle of the Heroes" is really good . . . .


----------



## ms. vodka

lensman.... you nerd...

i am drunk...

...sorry.


----------



## LensmanZ313

ms. vodka said:
			
		

> lensman.... you nerd...
> 
> i am drunk...
> 
> ...sorry.



We're all like Fonzie . . . . We're cool . . . .


----------



## ms. vodka

we ARE all like Fonzie, aren't we???


----------



## pgoroncy

I Play Chicken with the Train - Cowboy Troy


----------



## pgoroncy

ms. vodka said:
			
		

> what is that song...
> 
> "I am the son, and the heir"....
> 
> it's the Smiths...
> 
> ...but i can't remember the name.
> 
> le sigh...
> 
> "when you say it's gonna happen now/well then exactly did you mean?/ see i've already waited too long/and all my hope is gone..."
> 
> le sigh again...
> 
> vodka



I believe the song your thinking of is "How Soon is Now."

http://www.davemcnally.com/lyrics/TheSmiths/HOWSOONISNOW.asp


----------



## daniela

Old School Freight Train - Euridice

--DM--


----------



## barnsturm

Hot Rod Lincoln

My daddy said, "Son, you're gonna drive me to drinkin',
If you don't stop drivin' that hot rod Lincoln!"


----------



## kinetickyle

American Patrol by Glenn Miller.


----------



## eleutheromaniac

C'mon, C'mon

The Von Bondies


----------



## Pawn

The Datsuns - Harmonic Generator


----------



## holdyoualways

relient k-be my escape


----------



## XandrilZaax

Enter Lord Vader from the Revenge of the Sith Soundtrack. Go on, tell me I'm a freak, its the truth.. 8)


----------



## PaPa

The Beatles - While my Guitar Gently Weeps


----------



## Trilock

Portishead - Tribute To Monk and Canatella


----------



## Scarlett

"Pain", Jimmy Eat World


----------



## lisajane

Take Your Mama - Scissor Sisters


----------



## Barr

"Saturday Night" Cold Chisel


----------



## speculative

Last song I listened to was "Wild, Sweet, Cool" by The Crystal Method.  God I love those phat synth sounds!!  GIVE ME MORE!!!!!!


----------



## Pawn

Stone Roses - Love Spreads

The messiah is my sister...


----------



## CrimsonMoon

Blue by Eiffel 65


----------



## greenbananas

Listening to myself sing various broadway showtunes. :lol:


----------



## Jp

I just was listening to, "The Needle And The Damage Done" by Neil Young, but right now I am listening to, "The Noose" by A Perfect Circle.


----------



## jeanne3

im listening to "high hopes" -pink floyd


----------



## Sithre

The Cd Aenima by Tool

And specifically the greatest song on that record,  * Pushit *


----------



## BookwormA

Welcome to Paradise off of Kerplunk! by Green Day
and it just changed to Christie Road


----------



## pgoroncy

"Bleed Like Me"  Garbage


----------



## LensmanZ313

That's a good song--great to hear that Garbage is back!!!

I'm still listening to my Star Wars tracks . . . .


----------



## Achilles

Sitting, Waiting, Wishing by Jack Johnson


----------



## ms. vodka

Black Rebel Motorcycle Club

"Whatever Happened to My Rock and Roll"

(Jesus and Mary Chain esque, I think)


----------



## Barr

Blood Rave (from Blade)


----------



## speculative

Actually, now I am listening to Spin Doctors:




> These sketches of infinite architecture,
> Are ink and unconfirmed conjecture...
> A dream glimpse of the puppeteer's knuckle,
> A fragment of a fraction of a gesture
> And when the ghost whispers I'll
> Set down all I hear
> A garbled shorthand outline by
> A marionette in fear....



"Bags of Dirt"


----------



## JSuK

Children of Bodom - The Trooper


----------



## Lilmissme

i still kind of dont like music at the moment..


----------



## pgoroncy

"It's a Heartache" Trick Pony


----------



## silverwriter

I like that song.

"Shut Up" by Simple Plan


----------



## Nimbus

Me too. I also like "I'm not the Bride" Right now I'm listening to the music played on our piano by my brother's fiance. She's pretty good.


----------



## Nimbus

Now my nephew's playing it. He's so adorable.


----------



## holdyoualways

blink 182-always

and now...

blink 182-always

im completely obsessed with that song.


----------



## Nimbus

Hmm. I'm listening to the songs that randomly play through my mind. Gotta love it!


----------



## That's Me

Streaming talk radio. I'm a gigantic nerd.


----------



## kintaris

_The Girl In The Dirty Shirt _by Oasis


----------



## puglover

the rain outside my room.

trying to study..
but i'm getting distracted by this website


----------



## pgoroncy

"B.Y.O.B." System Of A Down


----------



## intoxicationofasleeper

Figured You Out- Nickleback


----------



## JSuK

Slipknot - Danger Keep Away


----------



## Flatworld

"Feelin' Satisfied" Boston...I love this song...


----------



## Barr

"Hey Jude" ...some unknown group...


----------



## ms. vodka

Sisters of Mercy

This Corrosion

*do i really want to admit this?*


----------



## Ilan Bouchard

Manu Chao's "Mr. Bobby"



			
				Barr said:
			
		

> "Hey Jude" ...some unknown group...


 :lol:


----------



## Marsieux

Feel Good Inc. - Gorillaz

Kind of weird, but ok.


----------



## The Thing

Every breath you take - The Police

My neighbour is playing it really loud... saves my electric bill I suppose!


----------



## Sithre

Eulogy- Tool

Awesomely creepysong


----------



## aliceedelweiss

Girl Anachronism by The Dresden Dolls

its such an insane song.
alice


----------



## Dramamine

Dramamine by Modest Mouse 8)


----------



## Kane

Nile - Annihilation of the Wicked


----------



## Barr

"The Dance" Garth Brooks

...damn song still gives me goosebumps...


----------



## Nimbus

"The thunder rolls"-Garth Brooks (I think that's the name)


----------



## Barr

"Lightning Crashes" Live (WTC tribute)


----------



## Nimbus

"Gone"-MongomeryGentry


----------



## gohn67

Kite Flying Society- This picture was my heart.

Had these guys on my computer for a while, but now suddenly liking them...


----------



## gohn67

The Kinks- Nothing in this world that can stop me from worrying about that girl.


----------



## Nimbus

"I wanna tlak about me"-Toby Keith
"Ev'ry once in a while..." :roll:


----------



## TexasProud

No song, this night, friend.  Just silence.  Time to think and take a rest from the stressful bustle of the day.....


----------



## EmuJenkins

So Long Marianne- Leonard Cohen


----------



## Barr

"Yellow Ledbedder" Pearl Jam


----------



## holdyoualways

defined by your desire-don't look down


----------



## annika

Coldplay - White Shadows


----------



## holdyoualways

slow down-the academy is...

now its

going away to college-blink 182


----------



## LoneWolf

Currently listening to The District Sleeps Alone Tonight by The Postal Service over and over and over again...they rock!


----------



## Kikster

leaving on a jet plane - john denver


----------



## lisajane

Well It's True That We Love One Another - White Stripes

What a corny but amusing song.


----------



## StaringGirl

Gwen Stefani - Hollaback Girl

They keep repeating it on the music channels, and I'm listening to it right now. I love it!


----------



## holdyoualways

different-acceptance


----------



## EmuJenkins

Factory- The Vines (remember them?)


----------



## gohn67

The Decemberists- Here I dreamt I was an Archectict


----------



## Nimbus

The random songs my insane mind creates.
That was good...


----------



## gohn67

The Decemberists-The soldiering Life


----------



## evadri

Love Gives, Love takes - the Corrs


----------



## Barr

"Woke Up This Morning" Leonard Coehn

I need to play this song when I DJ.....shake the place down....


----------



## Nimbus

Touch Me-The Doors
We had to play it in band and our director said "Watch Alex, Touch Me." :lol: I don't think he wants to.


----------



## gohn67

Broken Social Scene - Looks Just LIke the SUn


----------



## lisajane

Everyone Says Hi - David Bowie.

It's on tv.


----------



## The Thing

"To Be With You" Mr Big


----------



## speculative

I'm listening to the opera scene track from Final Fantasy VI.


----------



## Supreme Radness

Doves - Rise, and now.... Elbow - Not a Job


----------



## Kimberly Bird

Hundred And Ten In The Shade by John Foggerty. 

What a song to listen to, it's hot outside, a whole +20 me thinks


----------



## teflon

Excited – The Mutts 

The song rides – Do Me Bad Things

Yellow raspberry – Xiu Xiu 

She's in parties – Bauhaus


----------



## kintaris

Forever for Her is Over for Me - White Stripes
Fix You - Coldplay
Amie - Damien Rice


----------



## LensmanZ313

_Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back_ soundtrack. "The Imperial March" is playing and I have goosebumps.

Such a geek, I am . . . .


----------



## The Thing

Ghostbusters - Rey Parker (didn't he play darth maul?)


----------



## Barr

"Diggin' A Hole" Big Sugar


----------



## Nimbus

"Somethin' Country"-Brooks&Dunn


----------



## teflon

It'5! – ARCHITECTURE IN HELSINKI – IN CASE WE DIE

Can u handle this? –  THE APES – BABA'S MOUNTAIN


----------



## holdyoualways

i so hate consequences-relient k


----------



## Barr

"We will Rock You" Queen....it's on the radio..


----------



## holdyoualways

my eyes burn-matchbook romance


----------



## playstation60

Fallen Angels- RA
Scotty Doesn't Know-Lustra


----------



## Barr

"Turn the lights on" Big Sugar


----------



## Barr

"Call On Me" Eric Prydz


----------



## teflon

50 ways to leave your lover – Platinum Pied Pipers featuring Rojier


----------



## Cipher2

California Dreamin' : The Mamas & The Papas  8)


----------



## kintaris

Politik - Coldplay
God Put A Smile Upon Your Face - Coldplay
The Girl in the Dirty Shirt - Oasis
D'You Know What I Mean - Oasis


----------



## BrownAfro

Spinning on the table now.


----------



## Barr

"Sex Machine" James Brown


----------



## barnsturm

Grace Like Rain - Todd Agnew


----------



## October Song

"Remedy"-Seether


----------



## Avarice

Miss World - Hole


----------



## EmuJenkins

Betty- Mad Caddies


----------



## Jonesy

Have you ever- Brady

"Have you ever loved somebody so much, it makes you cry. Have you ever needed something so bad you can't sleep at night. Have you tried to find the words but they don't come out right, have you ever..." - Have you ever-Brandy

Well that is completely how I feel right now, and wow it sucks...


----------



## Barr

Some crap on the radio by another industry created music group...


----------



## Manu kai

"Mississippi girl"-Faith Hill just ended and the cheesy song "Stay with me"-Josh Gracin   has just started


----------



## holdyoualways

the used-lunacy fringe

now its

rooney-shakin


----------



## Manu kai

"A real fine place to start"-Sara Evans
"Sparks flyin' in the dark..."


----------



## Jude Knox

Praetorian said:
			
		

> "Mischief Managed"  From the Harry Potter soundtrack.  A twelve minute mix of all the songs.  It's great, I love John Williams.
> 
> Up next:  Some Harry Connick Jr. Swing



YOUR AVATAR ROCKS!!

:ee dee dee da dee dee da dee:: Cosmo's dance routine. 

Uh, I've had "Drowning Lessons" stuck in me head for the better part of ten minutes (hence signature).

 \/


----------



## pgoroncy

Feel Good Inc. - Gorillaz


----------



## holdyoualways

staby my back-the all american rejects

now its

shatterday-vendetta red


----------



## Loki

"Faking the books" by Lali Puna
-and-
"The Dream of Evan and Chan" by The Postal Service


----------



## Sir_Satoshi

Knoxville Girl by Nick Cave.


----------



## EmuJenkins

Carey by Joni Mitchell


----------



## Capulet

I Love by Athlete


----------



## holdyoualways

move along-the all american rejects


----------



## magikpumpkin

Cosmopolitan by Nine Black Alps


----------



## Manu kai

"My better half"-Keith Urban


----------



## holdyoualways

our lawyers made us change the title of this song so we wouldnt get sued-fall out boy


----------



## Aeryn

"Mayberry" - Rascal Flatts


----------



## holdyoualways

with this knife-smile empty soul


----------



## EmuJenkins

Inscence and Peppermints- Strawberry Alarm Clock. Cause I'm that cool.


----------



## Savant Deviance

Afternoon Delight. Sung by Ron Burgandy and the News 4 Team. 

Now, if you don't think that this is the greatest song ever, I will fight you. That's no lie. 

(If you haven't already seen Anchorman, watch it! If you've already seen it, Watch it again!!!)


----------



## usernamelessness

I So Hate Consequences  -  Relient K

is almost done so next up is:

Euro-Barge  -  The Vandals


----------



## smcd

Banquet-Bloc Party


----------



## holdyoualways

anthem of our dying day-story of the year


----------



## EmuJenkins

Lowell Liebermann's flute concerto, op.39 third movement


----------



## holdyoualways

outside of this-greeley estates


----------



## pgoroncy

"Weapon of Choice" - Fatboy Slim


----------



## Anarkos

Judge - Bringing It Down


----------



## Jawa

Led Zeppelin


----------



## holdyoualways

the shower scene-brand new


----------



## freebird

Eagles - Take It Easy 

'Cause "I’m running down the road tryin’ to loosen my load, I’ve got seven women on my mind..."


----------



## holdyoualways

the hero dies in this one-the ataris


----------



## nae411

Don't you wish your girlfriend was hot like me? - The Pussycats


----------



## Whende

"I Wanna Talk About Me" by Toby Keith.


----------



## Whende

"He Lives in You" from The Lion King. I love that song. It makes me hyper for some reason. Actually, I know the reason, but it doesn't make any sense.  :lol:


----------



## Whende

"Upside Down" A*teens. I seem to really like this forum. \/


----------



## teflon

The Trombone song by Mireille Mathieu


----------



## Sir_Satoshi

"Rave On" by Buddy Holly. ^_^


----------



## kintaris

Distant Sun and When You Come by Crowded House


----------



## ms. vodka

This freaky version of "The Sweater Song"

live as a duet between sonic youth and weezer.

i like it.


----------



## Achilles

freebird said:
			
		

> Eagles - Take It Easy
> 
> 'Cause "I’m running down the road tryin’ to loosen my load, I’ve got seven women on my mind..."


My brother quotes that song when he gets annoyed by his high-strung boss.  

Currently my song of choice is Stay or Leave by Dave Matthews.


----------



## Ilyak1986

Female Turbulence--aka the theme to Wind Castle Rolante from Seiken Densetsu 3, which was my inspiration for Great Gale Castle


----------



## freebird

Today, Jackson Browne....The Pretender....

...I'm going to find myself a girl
Who can show me what laughter means
And we'll fill in the missing colors
In each other's paint-by-number dreams
And then we'll put out dark glasses on
And we'll make love until our strength is gone
And when the morning light comes streaming in
We'll get up and do it again
Get it up again....


----------



## playstation60

Polyamourus, Breaking Benjamin

Only and The Only One, RA


----------



## Nola

Milk, by Garbage.


----------



## Cipher2

Un Dilo Titled - Babyshambles

The album'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Oasis Writer

What Went Wrong - blink-182


----------



## Dark_Elf

Litening to Maroon 5 - Harder to Breathe


----------



## Oasis Writer

Buttermilk Buscuits - Sir Mix A Lot


----------



## Jawa

idlewild


----------



## Oasis Writer

Disposable Heroes - Metallica


----------



## StaringGirl

*-*

Just finished listening to: "She Spider" by Mew and now on to "Miss Independent" by Kelly Clarkson.


----------



## holdyoualways

the used-a box full of sharp objects


----------



## Capulet

Another Brick in the wall covered by Korn. THey do a pretty good job.


----------



## Cipher2

Libertines.

Up The Bracket, all the way home.


----------



## Oasis Writer

Cigaro - System of a Down


----------



## holdyoualways

bottom of a bottle-smile empty soul


----------



## Whende

"A Window to the Past" from Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban.


----------



## Oasis Writer

Date Rape - Sublime


----------



## lisajane

Duvet - Boa


----------



## Oasis Writer

Ballad of Resurrection Joe and Rosa Whore - Rob Zombie


----------



## Squirrel

Faithless - Insomnia (fitting, since I've been awake for about 50 hours and counting, though it is voluntary for me)

Memorable passage:


> ...
> But there's no relief, I'm wide awake in my kitchen.
> It's black and I'm lonely -- oh if I could only get some sleep
> Creaky noices make my skin creep
> I need to get some sleep... I can't get no sleep, sleep, sleep, sleep, sleep


----------



## Achilles

Our House, Crosby, Stills, and Nash


----------



## damien_frosst

lisajane said:
			
		

> Duvet - Boa



I totally love that song.  Serial Experiments Lain was such a good anime too... if you don't know, that was used as the title song.  I should find my mp3 of it and load it up on my memory stick so I can listen to it at work.

I'm listening to Hayseed Dixie - I Believe in a Thing Called Love.

Yes, a bluegrass cover of The Darkness.  It's fun.

(Yes, I am weird.)


----------



## ms. vodka

The Dandy Warhols "Shiny Leather"

it's making me sleepy.


----------



## Oasis Writer

F*** The System - System of a Down


----------



## Kira the wanderer

I was listening to VIVA*ROCK ~japanese side~ by Orange Range

Now I'm listening to Wind by Akeboshi


----------



## Kikster

dancing barefoot by U2


----------



## Oasis Writer

Crazy Train (Dance Remix) - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Whende

"Spaghetti Western Swing" Brad Paisley just ended.
"That Don't Impress Me Much" Shania Twain just started.


----------



## BrownAfro

"Street Veteran," by Mr. Hyde and Necro.


----------



## lisajane

damien_frosst said:
			
		

> I totally love that song.  Serial Experiments Lain was such a good anime too... if you don't know, that was used as the title song.



I know. I have SE Lain on DVD.


----------



## Barr

"Love Walked in" Thunder

now..

"On My Way" the Watchmen


----------



## ms. vodka

Revolting Cocks


beers.

steers.

and queers.

YEEEEEEEEEEEEE-HAAAAAAAAAAAAW!


----------



## Oasis Writer

Hooker With A Penis - Tool


----------



## holdyoualways

drain you-nirvana


----------



## Achilles

Eiffel 65--Blue. *mmmm, techno*


----------



## Oasis Writer

Closer (Rave Remix w/ Marilyn Manson) - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Peppergirl

1985-Bowling for Soup


Peppergirl




We're finally allowed to speak our minds, and no one says a word.


----------



## holdyoualways

bonus most pt 2-taking back sunday


----------



## Oasis Writer

How I Could Just Kill A Man - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## holdyoualways

the last kiss-afi


----------



## Oasis Writer

I'm Not Okay (I Promise) - My Chemical Romance


----------



## bmroyer

Tell Lori I Love Her ~Keith Whitley


----------



## holdyoualways

billy spleen-sum 41


----------



## Dookie

System of a Down - Forest


----------



## damien_frosst

Powerpuff Girls Theme - Bis


----------



## nae411

She drives me crazy - Kevin Little


----------



## Nola

Musta Got Lost - J. Geils Band

Take your big curls and squeeze them down Ratumba - 
What's the name of the chick with the long hair? 
(Rapunzel!) Hey Rapunzel! 
Heh heh... Hey Reputa the beautah! Reputa the Beautah! 
Hey Reputa the Beautah flip me down your hair 
and let me climb up to the ladder of your love!! 
Because this is the wooba gooba sayin to ya 
"Love comes once and when it comes 
you better grab it fast cuz sometimes the love 
you grab aint gonn' last and 
I believe I musta, 
You know I think I musta, 
You know baby I think I musta,
You know I think I musta,
I musta got lost!!!!!!!


----------



## ms. vodka

"This is Radio Clash"

The Clash (duh!)


----------



## Oasis Writer

Face to Face - Sevendust


----------



## Nola

How do you like me now- Toby Keith


----------



## Oasis Writer

Thank You For The Venom - My Chemical Romance


----------



## ms. vodka

"Range Life"

Pavement

"Hey you gotta pay your dues, before you pay the rent"


----------



## nae411

Natasha Bedingfield -  I Bruise Easily


----------



## Achilles

"No Other Way," Jack Johnson.

I think I'm officially obsessed with this guy's music.


----------



## Nola

Marilyn Manson's 'Tainted Love' ...... gotta love it


----------



## Barr

"Night Moves" Bob Segar


----------



## holdyoualways

number five with a bullet-taking back sunday


----------



## Oasis Writer

Open Your Eyes - Alter Bridge


----------



## tearsstream

I'm listening to "Can't Stop Now" by Keane


----------



## Oasis Writer

Headfirst for Halos - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Barr

"Amercian Badass" Kid Rock


----------



## holdyoualways

the only difference between martrydom and suicide is press coverage-panic at the disco


----------



## holdyoualways

why dont you get a job-offspring


----------



## Isis

Stars - switchfoot


----------



## holdyoualways

cant take it-the all-american rejects


----------



## holdyoualways

its time to dance-panic at the disco


----------



## Cipher2

Suede: She's Not Dead


----------



## nae411

I've got you under my skin - Frank Sinatra


----------



## evidently okay

I Heard it Through the Grapevine - CCR


----------



## nae411

On the Radio - Donna Summers

(I am in one of those really weird moods tonight, lol)


----------



## holdyoualways

get up-unwritten law


----------



## Burnz

So Help Me Girl-Joe Diffie

Country ballad, not that all country isn't a ballad, but this one is in particular.


----------



## holdyoualways

someday you will be loved-death cab for cutie


----------



## Oasis Writer

Vampires Will Never Hurt You - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Gauda

Anberlin - Glass to the Arson


----------



## Sephiroth

The Killing Game - Skinny Puppy


----------



## XandrilZaax

Speed of Sound- Coldplay


----------



## Loki

Death Cab For Cutie - Soul Meets Body

(P.S.  Their new CD "Plans" is amazing.  If you're on the fence about buying it, here's your prod.)


----------



## XandrilZaax

Bloody Sunday- U2


----------



## XandrilZaax

Fix You-Coldplay


----------



## gohn67

> The Killing Game - Skinny Puppy


I have heard a few songs from Skinny Puppy they are a strange band.


----------



## XandrilZaax

Mr. Brightside-The Killers


----------



## October Song

Humane-Lacuna Coil


----------



## Crazy_dude6662

the yeah yeah yeahs - black tounge


there is also a song by tsunami bomb that i like, but i dont know the name of the song


----------



## Oasis Writer

Cemetary Drive - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Barr

One-U2


----------



## Stewart

_The Cripple and the Starfish_ by Antony & The Johnsons


----------



## silverwriter

Kiss the Girl - Little Texas  :lol:


----------



## Achilles

Big Eyed Fish, DMB

I think I was listening to this same song about 50 posts earlier.  :?


----------



## XandrilZaax

Talk-Coldplay


----------



## Oasis Writer

Adam's Song - blink-182


----------



## holdyoualways

my eyes burn-matchbook romance


----------



## Perad

holdyoualways said:
			
		

> my eyes burn-matchbook romance



thats a nice song.

Monsters - Funeral for a friend


----------



## Oasis Writer

Revenga - System of a Down


----------



## Barr

"Photograph" Nickleback


----------



## XandrilZaax

Molossus-Batman Begins original soundtrack  8)


----------



## Trilock

Portishead - How To Kill A Dead-Man


----------



## gohn67

Crack Pipes - Sage Francis


----------



## Oasis Writer

Hang 'Em High - My Chemical Romance


----------



## The Evincar

"Hurt"- Johnny Cash


----------



## Oasis Writer

P.L.U.C.K. - System of a Down


----------



## Viqto

Black Velvet - (Can't recall singer)


----------



## nae411

Shake it off - Mariah Carey


----------



## Perad

Since U been Gone - Kelly Clarkson  (my little musical fetish)


----------



## silverwriter

Bella Luna - Jason Mraz


----------



## Whende

"Wonderwall" I don't really know who sings it, I just listen to it.


----------



## nae411

Bring on the rain - Jodi Messina and Tim Mcgraw


----------



## silverwriter

I have that song.  

Wordplay - Jason Mraz


----------



## Achilles

Only Hope - Switchfoot


----------



## silverwriter

I have that song too!

Memory - Sugarcult


----------



## Oasis Writer

Bloody Valentine - Good Charlotte


----------



## Hawke

Speed of Sound - Coldplay


----------



## Gafgarian

Konstantine-Something Corporate....and _Wonderwall _is sung by Oasis, although Ryan Adams does an interesting version...


----------



## Oasis Writer

Bounce - System of a Down


----------



## Mystery

Dead boys poem - Nightwish
followed by
Mutilate- Children of bodom
Taste of my scythe - Children of bodom
Die with your boots on - Iron maiden
Judgement of heaven - Iron maiden
Smoke on the water - Deep purple
Wolf - Iced earth
The unforgiven - metallica
Where eagles dare - Iron maiden
The wickerman - Iron maiden
Gothic sanctuary - Nightwish
Nemo - Nightwish
Higher than hope - Nightwish
She is my sin - nightwish
Fear of the dark - Iron maiden
Aces high - Iron maiden
Children of the damned - Iron maiden
Infinite dreams - Iron maiden
Wasting love/wasted years - Iron maiden

I've been critisized allot about what I listen to , But all of the songs above I suggest you listen to, and nightwish songs, find the lyrics, they destroy any modern artist or writers lyrics anywhere. They flat out decimate any effort at writing lyrics by anyone


----------



## Oasis Writer

Can You Feel The Love To Night - Elton John

I mean *cough cough*

Girls - Beastie Boys

lol


----------



## Ruben

Like Humans Do - David Byrne


----------



## Oasis Writer

Kyles Mom is a Stupid B**** - South Park


----------



## Hawke

Feelin Way Too Damn Good - Nickleback


----------



## Oasis Writer

Give 'Em Hell, Kid - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Hawke

Clocks - Coldplay


----------



## Achilles

^Nice song...

Right now it's "I Know You" by Jakob's Night.

[advertisement]My guitar teacher is the guitarist/pianist/vocalist for them...check out their website and give them lots of money, they need it.  

www.jakobsnight.com[/advertisement]


----------



## Hawke

I just gave a listen to Jakob's Night. Nice stuff there. Excellent sound.


Amsterdam - Coldplay


----------



## silverwriter

Witchcraft - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Anarkos

xDeathstarx - Represent


----------



## k3ng

DJ Birdy - Bird Dance


----------



## Oasis Writer

The Red - Chevelle


----------



## Anarkos

Madball - Darkest Days.


----------



## Gafgarian

Foo Fighters-February Stars


----------



## sisceal

'Dusty Wine Bottle' Kíla (its em irish music)


----------



## pgoroncy

"Have a Nice Day" - Bon Jovi and Sugarland


----------



## Hawke

Drops of Jupiter - Train


----------



## QueenOfEmo

The Crimson - Atreyu


----------



## Cinders

*Foo Fighters - Best of You *  :cry:


----------



## Cipher2

Echo & The Bunnymen - Nothing Lasts Forever


----------



## teflon

NEON BLONDE – CHANDELIERS IN THE SAVANNAH


----------



## Avarice

Asking for it - Hole


----------



## colvin11

Foo-fighters  -  Stiches


----------



## Hawke

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## Oasis Writer

Aerials - System of a Down


----------



## Hawke

Sarah McLaughlin - Silence (Karma)


----------



## Oasis Writer

Prison Song - System of a Down


----------



## Hawke

100 Years - Five for Fighting


----------



## PaPa

It Ain't Easy - David Bowie


----------



## duende

"A Trip To The Fair" - Renaissance


----------



## gohn67

Some Things, Big Bad Voodoo Daddy


----------



## Hawke

Missing - Evanescence


----------



## stereomuse

Like a Rolling Stone ~ Bob Dylan


----------



## Oasis Writer

Science - System of a Down


----------



## Hawke

Burn - The Cure (The Crow Soundtrack)


----------



## gohn67

Needle in the Hay, Elliot Smith.  7 striaght times I've listened to it so far.  Getting kind of annoying now.


----------



## Edward Carlisle

Mold En Mono by Lemon Demon


----------



## gohn67

KC - Matt Pond  - Damn, I've listened to this song 20 twenty straigt times already, while I've been writing.


----------



## CZ

KMFDM - Mercy


----------



## Oasis Writer

Needles - System of a Down


----------



## duende

"Bury My Lovely" - October Project


----------



## Oasis Writer

Jack the Ripper - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Viqto

Whiskey Lullabye - Brad Paisley and Allison Kraus


----------



## silverwriter

Red Stroke - Garth Brooks Hee hee


----------



## Achilles

Something by Simple Plan. Don't know the track name; they are rarely included as a feature for pirated disks.  :roll:


----------



## silverwriter

Hey, I have the simple plan cd if you really want the song names.

She will be loved - maroon 5


----------



## Oasis Writer

Chop Suey - System of a Down


----------



## Manu kai

"Baby doll"-Pat Green


----------



## Oasis Writer

Reckless Abandon - blink-182


----------



## Hawke

Fields of Gold - Sting


----------



## tekp

Shallowed in the Sea - Coldplay

I adore this song at the moment. I know you all just wanted to know that ^_^


----------



## Margo

Yellow by Coldplay.


----------



## tallius

A gunshot to the head of trepidition,by Trivium


----------



## duende

"Sound Chaser" - YES


----------



## Crazy_dude6662

the ballad of bilbo baggins - not sure, apperently its lenard nemoy.


^tis like the funiest song ever!!!!!!!


----------



## silverwriter

Holiday - Green Day  :thumbr:


----------



## Achilles

^Awesome song...yes, yes. I'm listening to the Eagles.


----------



## Ben

I Am the Walrus - The Beatles.


----------



## Oasis Writer

Aliens Exsist - blink-182


----------



## punk_pirate766

"Pretty Fly (For a White Guy)" by The Offspring just ended, and now I'm listening to "Defy You", also by The Offspring.  Heh heh_ guess what my favorite band is?


----------



## crackpotkate

The One I Love - David Gray....gorgeous.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662

all about us - tatu


----------



## Crazy_dude6662

we dont care - audio bullys


----------



## Crazy_dude6662

pon de replay - rihanna


----------



## punk_pirate766

"Want You Bad"~The Offspring


----------



## Oasis Writer

Anthem Part One & Two - blink-182


----------



## egg1291

"Shimmy Shimmy Quarter Turn" by hellogoodbye


----------



## Hawke

Carry On Wayward Son - Kansas


----------



## Haruka

Shoure Koko Gentoukan - ALI PROJECT


----------



## Voltahead

I'm listening to Out on the Tiles by Led Zepplin, and after I finished this post I'm listening to ummmmm, Bury Me With It by Modest Mouse.


----------



## demon_

Hahahahahaah I'm listening to:

Boxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo (did I forget anything?)

By Bloodhound Gang


----------



## doctor

Right now Rainy Night in Georgia by Ray Charles is nearing its end, and...lemme see... Street Corner Girl by Led Zepplin seems to be up next.


----------



## tekp

Autumn Leaves - Eva Cassidy


----------



## Squagonal

TKO - Le Tigre


----------



## demon_

Underpressure-- the used and MCR edishh


----------



## Oasis Writer

Attack - System of a Down


----------



## Hawke

The Prayer - Andrea Bocelli and Celine Dion


----------



## Barr

"Doesn't Remind Me" Audioslave


----------



## Hawke

True Colors - Cindi Lauper


----------



## falco

Time of Your Life
green day


----------



## PaPa

The Chemical Brothers - Chico's Groove


----------



## gohn67

The Decemberists - We Both Go Down Together.


----------



## Oasis Writer

Voodoo - Godsmack


----------



## crackpotkate

KT Tunstall, Under the weather.


----------



## bobothegoat

"My Wings"-- Lacuna Coil


----------



## demon_

"Where are you"

OLP


----------



## crackpotkate

Party Girl.  U2  -  Classic.


----------



## demon_

Photograph

nicky of the black


----------



## crackpotkate

Into the mystic.  Van Morrison.


----------



## demon_

Aaaahhh. Why not rock or some punk? Hmmm or maybe even emo.


----------



## crackpotkate

Hahaha, howz about Velvet Underground, Pale Blue Eyes...I'm feeling mellow man.


----------



## crackpotkate

Tonight not so mellow, just wanna write my fingers off so I'm going all cultured so as not to distract myself.

Beethovens 6th, the pastoral.  (Get me. lol. anyone'd think I'm old!)


----------



## gohn67

The Bagman's Gambit, by the Decemberists.


----------



## gohn67

The Engine Driver - Decemberists


----------



## Ilyak1986

Shizukana Yoru Ni--by Lacus Clyne aka Tanaka Rie + Yuki Kajiura


----------



## Hawke

Crosby, Stills, & Nash - Southern Cross


----------



## crackpotkate

lynard skynard - free byrd


----------



## writerprincess15

"Boulevard of Broken Dreams" Green Day.


----------



## punk_pirate766

"Bad Habit" by The Offspring


----------



## Voltahead

Me and my girlfriend always listen to that song with each other, good song.


----------



## Voltahead

Oh yeah and I'm listening to The Cold Part from Modest Mouse. This is a pretty good song.


----------



## =Gordon=

"The End"- Doors


----------



## silverwriter

"Vindicated" - Dashboard Confessional


----------



## =Gordon=

The Suffering- Coheed and Cambria


----------



## saintoflight

Red HOT Chili Peppers - Save the Population
I love rhcp. The peppers are red hot. obviously.


----------



## Oasis Writer

Heaven - Fat Boy Slim


----------



## Hawke

Broken - Seether and Amy Lee


----------



## Viqto

Yesterday - John Lenon (I believe that's who anyway haha)


----------



## silverwriter

Super Mario Brothers Mix - Nintendo

Hahahaha


----------



## Pendulum

The Possums, a local band made up of a couple of my friends. You can listen to their songs at http://www.purevolume.com/thepossums if anyone's interested.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662

silverwriter said:
			
		

> Super Mario Brothers Mix - Nintendo
> 
> Hahahaha



hehehehehe thats BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!

lisening to Colosto u colosto me. by podge and rodge (irish puppet thing, not suitable for kids!!!!!!!)
some lyrics: look at her she dont wear no frown, cos she got a bag to carry her brown.
you can go as you like plip plop, no worry about the oder cos your zips locked.
she customised hers with stickers, bet she never has to change her knickers.
having a bag is the latest caper, just think what you'll save on toilet paper.


theses lines are not in order


----------



## silverwriter

Change the World - Eric Clapton

Love Eric Clapton!


----------



## Crazy_dude6662

oh yeah ny yello


----------



## Hawke

Harder and Harder to Breathe - Maroon 5


----------



## duende

"Slightly East" - Elliott Sharp


----------



## Hawke

I Believe In You - Amanda Marshall


----------



## silverwriter

The Ghost of You - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Hawke

Smooth - Santana featuring Rob Thomas


----------



## Oasis Writer

X Gonna Give It To Ya - DMX


----------



## silverwriter

It's All Coming Back To Me - Celine Dion

*pillow over head*

Make her (roommate) shut it off! Make her shut it off!


----------



## bebestix

"Seedling" by My Chemical Romance


----------



## maxthefax

"breaking the habit"


----------



## slayerofangels

Some really melancholy piece by The Birthday Massacre.


----------



## Barr

"Knockin' On heaven's Door" Guns and Roses version...


----------



## silverwriter

"I Love You Baby"


----------



## Hawke

Smooth...again. 



(Don't ask. It's just one of those things. )


----------



## Hawke

Anytime You Need A Friend - Mariah Carey


----------



## Jimmy_James

Requiem For a Dream Remix - Howard Shore (BEST REMIX EVER)


----------



## Crazy_dude6662

Call Me - Blondie


----------



## Crazy_dude6662

cocaine - cream


----------



## Jimmy_James

You've got me all wrong - Dios Malos

And for whoever else was listening to Dios i didn't catch the name cuz i was flynig through the forum, you rock


----------



## acidic_kiss

"Cut up Angels" by The Used.


----------



## gohn67

Bad religion- Stranger than Fiction


----------



## doctor

Jethro Tull -'Aqualung'


----------



## Apollo

The last song I listened to was the symphonic version of Stairway to Heaven


----------



## irishidid

Sloop John B


----------



## Jimmy_James

Brighter than sunshine - Aqualung


----------



## Jat

Enya - May it be


----------



## Sephiroth

Bauhaus - Stigmata Martyr


----------



## acidic_kiss

We are all on drugs - Weezer
(why do i feel slightly less intellectual than others here?)


----------



## Shinyui

Lol!
I'm listneing to the used. Acidic!! lol
Thanks *hugz*


----------



## clean slate

Guns n Roses- _Civil War_


----------



## Mada

acidic_kiss said:
			
		

> We are all on drugs - Weezer
> (why do i feel slightly less intellectual than others here?)


i have that and much worse on my ipod video.

Rabbit Run- Eminem


----------



## Jimmy_James

Ass Like that - Eminem moving into I predict a riot - Kaiser Cheifs


----------



## Jimmy_James

Red Flag - Billy Talent


----------



## Mada

w00t another eminem fan!
Git Up- D12


----------



## VinrAlfakyn

At this very moment I'm listenin to Dragostea Din Tei by O-Zone. (aka the Numa Numa song)


----------



## gohn67

Winterlong-Matt Pond.


----------



## Jimmy_James

acidic_kiss said:
			
		

> We are all on drugs - Weezer
> (why do i feel slightly less intellectual than others here?)


 
am i on drugs or did you just write that?

and is that your picture MEEEEEEEEOW someone let the cats out


----------



## salvothasock

turn down elliot by poison the well


----------



## doctor

One- U2 is about to finish, and next up on the playlist is... 100% Dundee -The Roots


----------



## ms. vodka

B Boy Boullabaisse from the Beastie Boys' Pau's Boutique.

(ask for janice when you call there)


----------



## Jat

Enya - May it be


----------



## Oasis Writer

36-24-36 - Violent Femmes


----------



## Magitek Angel

I think I've got the nerd of the year award in the bag.

I'm currently listening to a track from F-Zero GX.  I dunno, my playlist is set to random.


----------



## duende

"Neal and Jack and Me" by King Crimson, _Beat_ rocks!


----------



## Magitek Angel

I just supplanted myself for the nerd of the year award.

Darkmateria - The Picard Song


----------



## duende

Are you running for first _and_ second spots on the nerd list?


----------



## Magitek Angel

And Third now!

The Pettit Project - 99 Lives


----------



## Oasis Writer

Testify - Rage Against the Machines


----------



## writerprincess15

Live Like you were dieing, Tim McGraw (I LOVE this song! lol)


----------



## Hand

[Weapon of Choice - Fatboy Slim]


----------



## Hawke

Crawling - Linkin Park


----------



## tekp

Everything's Not Lost - Coldplay


----------



## ms. vodka

Ha Ha Hi Babe

Black Rebel Motorcycle Club


----------



## petrel}

Nada by Computer Hum *whimper* I want my discman.


----------



## poetrykid16

Ain't love Grand- Ateryu.


----------



## Hawke

Well, I was just talking about this song on another thread, so I'm now listening to it:

CON TE PARTIRÒ - Andrea Bocelli


----------



## Brasstwister

Atomic Dog...


----------



## EverTheSameIllusion

Better Days- Goo Goo Dolls
All That I Am- Rob Thomas
Heavy- Collective Soul
Crutch- Matchbox Twenty


----------



## doctor

Metallica -"Orion"


----------



## bobothegoat

"Cold Heritage"
Lacuna Coil


----------



## NatureHoldsAnswers

Story of the Year - Anthem of Our Dying Day


----------



## bobothegoat

( ^ weird....)

"Heir to a Dying Day"
-Lacuna Coil


----------



## Hodge

Did you just get _Unleashed Memories_...?

"World of Illusion" - Oratory


----------



## bobothegoat

Yeah, just yesterday, along with In a Reverie.  Finally got around to ordering them last week.  So now I have my lacuna coil library on shuffle.

"To Myself I Turned"
-Lacuna Coil


----------



## ms. vodka

Wandering Star

Portishead


----------



## PamHKyle

Close Encounters
Clouseau


----------



## poetrykid16

Feeling This-Blink 182.
I kno poser punk.
I don't care.


----------



## silverwriter

Rhapsody in Blue - Gershwin


I love classical music.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn

Save a Horse, Ride a Cowboy-Big and Rich


----------



## Jimmy_James

*What are you listening to? TWO!*

I couldn't find the other what are you listening to post or I was too lazy to look on the second page anyways continuing it


Goldfinger - My everything

And I actually put on an air guitar show for some weird guy and some fat woman outside staring at me from the sidewalk


----------



## tekp

Jimmy_James said:
			
		

> And I actually put on an air guitar show for some weird guy and some fat woman outside staring at me from the sidewalk



teehee

Goo Goo Dolls - Black Balloon


... and now Oasis - Wonderwall


----------



## Elvenswordsman

Bring me down by pillar


----------



## eleda

It's nearly midnight where I live, I am winding down by listening to:
L'Arabesque (Marin Marais) Quartet -- Nectar to the ears, salve for the soul!


----------



## ThatSmokingGuy

The Smiths- How Soon is Now.
Oh god, I only just discovered The Smiths 2 days ago and I am in love with music all over again.


----------



## salvothasock

pol's voice by HORSE THE BAND

its weird but cool


----------



## ThatSmokingGuy

Is HORSE THE BAND metal? Because I wanted to download a couple of songs just on the name alone but I don't dig on metal.

Listening to Ozma- Appletrees now. Ozma rocks.


----------



## Achilles

Souls of Distortion - Joe Satriani


----------



## PamHKyle

The end is the beginning is the end - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## xShort_Cakex

"Wrong Way" by Sublime B)


----------



## colvin11

Crazy little thing called love - Queen


----------



## Viqto

Army of One - Bjork


----------



## Mean

Stray Cat Strut - but it's in my head, so it may or may not count.


----------



## salvothasock

horse the band is part electronica and part... hardcore metalish... they use sound bits from classic nintendo games... innarrestin to say the least. they do scream their lyrics so...


doors- soul kitchen


----------



## mN.sparroW

Kenna - Freetime


----------



## PamHKyle

Open Road - Bryan Adams


----------



## slayerofangels

The Dream - The Birthday Massacre


----------



## Crazy_dude6662

Money (thats what i want) by flying lizard

*sings* the best things in life are free but you can give it to the birds and....bees....*notices everyone staring, singing dwindles to nothing*


----------



## delirium

Infected Mushroom - LSD


----------



## mike z.

I Just Don't Think I'll Ever Get Over You - Colin Hay


----------



## delirium

Highcosmos - Think about it


----------



## bobothegoat

"Heir of a Dying Day"
Lacuna Coil


----------



## Mean

"Pusherman"

Curtis Mayfield


----------



## Crazy_dude6662

michael franz ferdinand


----------



## Utopian Union

Wrong Way - Sublime


----------



## ms. vodka

"He Knows I'd Love to See Him"

-Morrissey


----------



## tarantism

*"Tira Me A Las Arenas"*
*by the Mars Volta*


----------



## Oasis Writer

Darts - System of a Down


----------



## tarantism

*"the Gnome"*
*-Pink Floyd*


----------



## Oasis Writer

Adam Song - blink-182


----------



## Achilles

Where Are You Going? - DMB


----------



## Passion4Words

Luz Divina- In Your Eyes


----------



## LastStand

a very interesting song called 


king without a crown by matisyahu


----------



## Squirrel

Rob Zombie - House of 1000 corpses


> She got a corpse
> Under her bed
> She had her fun
> But now he's dead
> Her momma said
> Come feed desire
> Her brother said
> Hey, throw him on the fire


----------



## Whende

Hot Hot Hot just ended. I've got no idea who sings it.

Out of the Blue- Aly and A.J. started a few seconds ago.


----------



## Oasis Writer

Dukes of Hazzard Themesong - Just a Good Ol`Boy, ain't meanin' no harm


----------



## missmojorising

One of the Best Songs Ever.  Enjoy--I am loving this website.

http://www.youtube.com/w/Fleetwood-Mac-Sara?v=nKtXrn6Fw4k&search=fleetwood%20mac


----------



## Oasis Writer

The Ultimate Showdown of Ultimate Destiny - Lemon Demon


----------



## Gracie

Runaway Train by Soul Asylum


----------



## Oasis Writer

Suck My Kiss - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## WriterX

Woke up this morning (From Sopranos, not sure about the author)


----------



## slayerofangels

Hypnotize, by System of a Down


----------



## Oasis Writer

Little Sister - Elvis Presley


----------



## silverwriter

vindicated - dashboard confessionals


----------



## Oasis Writer

Vampires Will Never Hurt You - My Chemical Romance


----------



## delirium

Ian Brown - Corpses In Their Mouths


----------



## tarantism

*if 6 was 9-*
*Jimi Hendrix,(bob dylan cover)*


----------



## delirium

Wow, Jimi Hendrix, im a big fan, amazing


----------



## tarantism

*Moby Dick*
*-Led Zepplin*


----------



## character1_Caitlin

pretty vegas
INXS


----------



## tarantism

*Whisky in the John*
*-the Jefferson Airplane.*


----------



## Oasis Writer

Asthema - blink-182


----------



## Tommy

Fire- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Gracie

Jessie James by Cher


----------



## ms. vodka

"sister havana"

urge overkill

come around to my way of thinking...


----------



## Tommy

The Strangest Thing - Bernard Fanning.


----------



## Oasis Writer

God's Top Ten - INXS


----------



## character1_Caitlin

Oasis Writer said:
			
		

> God's Top Ten - INXS


 
Me to, at this moment on CD at work. earphones. 

Next is Devils Party - start again.


----------



## Oasis Writer

Spend Some Time - Mr. Lil One


----------



## Mean

Right now:

Drink and Fight - Flogging Molly

F**k you, I'm drunk - I don't know who sings it.


----------



## Oasis Writer

Wonderful - Adam Ant


----------



## Ruben

I lost a penny in Reno - Drunken Ho's


----------



## delirium

Hallucinogen - Trancespotter


----------



## poem_maker86

Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven


----------



## Oasis Writer

Silver and Cold - A.F.I.


----------



## ms. vodka

Pretty Girls Make Graves

-The Smiths

i_lostmyfaithinwomanhoodilostmyfaithinwomanhoodilostmyfaaaaaaaith...
_
...and feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## salvothasock

not listenin to anyting aight 'ow, boot in a shot wile i 'ill 'ee lisssenin too
relationship of command-at the drive in

*pointing at msv and laughing*


----------



## Hellknight

"Enlightment", from the _Jazz In Silhouette_ album, by the Sun Ra Arkestra. I never get tired of it...


----------



## ms. vodka

salvo, you're gonna git the bitch slap you deserve.

bitch bettah have mah money.


----------



## Wyndstar

*song*

Listening to Metallica's 'Whisky in the Jar' and AC/DC,s 'Big Balls' is next.  Oop--son has switched it to 'Welcome to the Jungle'--I'm so proud of him!

Scary--I only recognise Adam Ant and Led Zepellin out of all the rest.  Ah well...


----------



## Rico

The first track on a CD I just got from a friend for Christmas...have yet to learn what it actually is, though.

*grin*


----------



## silverwriter

*cough*Ricoisasmartass*cough*

'to make you feel my love' - kelly clarkson


----------



## Oasis Writer

The Hanging Garden - A.F.I.


----------



## Spooky Cactus

Jenny Wren - Paul McCartney


----------



## Oasis Writer

Ant Rap - Adam Ant


----------



## prawntoast

System of a Down - Pogo Stick


----------



## demon_

If I were to answe this question everytime I'd be on a different song, I'd be a Wordsmith in two hours

But:

Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo, Bloodhound Gang (*I'm lovin' their new album!)


----------



## prawntoast

Dead or Alive - You spin me


----------



## crackpotkate

Don't stop me now - QUEEN


----------



## demon_

Should Have Known, Blead The Dream


----------



## Oasis Writer

Harrow Road - Big Audio Dynamite


----------



## Hawke

Far Away - Nickleback


----------



## ms. vodka

Black Flag

Nervous Breakdown


----------



## Oasis Writer

Girls Not Grey - A.F.I.


----------



## Hellknight

"Epistrophy", _Live at Carnegie Hall_, by Thelonious Monk with John Coltrane. Nothing like those two giants playing together...


----------



## Wilderness

Wild horses by the Sundays

Lani


----------



## delirium

Shpongle - Nothing Lasts


----------



## Oasis Writer

The Leaving Song: Part Two - A.F.I.


----------



## Hawke

Far Away - Nickleback

(Yes--again.  )


----------



## ms. vodka

Kris Kristofferson

"Help Me Make it Through the Night"

yup.


----------



## Oasis Writer

Send the Pain Below - Chevelle


----------



## Greyrost

Alice in Chains - Would?


----------



## delirium

Cypress Hill - We ain't going out like that.


----------



## Achilles

Hey Girl - O.A.R.


----------



## Straylight

Sail to the Moon, Radiohead
next in playlist:  Moya, Godspeed you Black Emperor

~SL


----------



## delirium

V-Storm - Its Time


----------



## Achilles

Busted Stuff - DMB

Does anyone here use pandora? If not, check out www.pandora.com. It's all legit, and it's the greatest site I've found in a while.


----------



## aisha

Basket Case. Live. Green Day.


----------



## ms. vodka

"Here Comes Your Man"

the Pixies


----------



## Oasis Writer

Death of Seasons - A.F.I.


----------



## awford

Theme song to "Everybody Loves Raymond"


----------



## Dephere

You're Just What I Needed...The Cars


----------



## Hodge

"Edge of Seventeen"
Stevie Nicks


----------



## this_reckless_pace

Tomorrow (We will meet once more) - Nina Simone version.


----------



## delirium

Astral Projection - Power Gen


----------



## Buddy

Led Zeppelin - Achilles' Last Stand


----------



## Oasis Writer

...But Home is Nowhere - A.F.I.  (Best 15 minute song ever, the only one I'll ever listen to that is that long)


----------



## Lady_Kristin

_Cry of the Celts_ from the Braveheart soundtrack.  It's sort of a sad tune, but very beautiful.  I love music with a melancholy feel to it.  _(My mother says my classical music tastes depress her. LOL!)_


----------



## Oasis Writer

Dancing Through Sunday - A.F.I.


----------



## silverwriter

everything you want - vertical horizon

next...

iris - goo goo dolls


----------



## Oasis Writer

I Ran (So Far Away) - Flock of Seagulls


----------



## Achilles

Heavy Horses - Jethro Tull


----------



## Oasis Writer

The Leaving Song - A.F.I.


----------



## Hawke

Another Day In Paradise - Phil Collins

next...

Stole - Kelly Rowland

next...

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## Oasis Writer

The Leaving Song, Pt. 2 - A.F.I.


----------



## ms. vodka

"Telegram Sam"

T. Rex.

"I ain't no square with my corkscrew hair"


----------



## salvothasock

hold me, thrill me, kiss me, kill me -U2
anddd 
lord gold throneroom-Horse


----------



## Caolan

Dimension by Wolfmother.

BTW Wolfmother is possibly THE best band ever to have existed. Well actually that's a bit of an exaggeration. But truly, they rock!!! Buy thier album now... I mean it. NOW.


----------



## delirium

Caolan said:
			
		

> Dimension by Wolfmother.
> 
> BTW Wolfmother is possibly THE best band ever to have existed. Well actually that's a bit of an exaggeration. But truly, they rock!!! Buy thier album now... I mean it. NOW.


 
What Genre do they fall under?


----------



## slayerofangels

Probably metal, like Trivium...


----------



## delirium

I like a bit of metal, but dont know much of any metal bands, i know i like Arch Enemy, was put onto them by a Finnish pal.

Trivium <-- would you recommend?


----------



## slayerofangels

Description says Thrash Metal.

Hmmm, apparently they're like slipknot so....not really. Heavy metal isn't really my thing, though I am partial to metallica and system of a down now and again.

And after yahooing Wolfmother I got escapist Rock...


----------



## delirium

I like Slipknot, Metallica, System of a down, so il give both Wolfmother and Trivium a try.


----------



## slayerofangels

I wish you well. Wolfmother sound like something I'd enjoy... Actually, I think I know someone who has one of their albums...


----------



## Oasis Writer

The Great Disappointment - A.F.I.


----------



## Hawke

It's Coldplay night for me.

~Amsterdam
~Speed Of Sound
~Fix You
~Clocks


----------



## Oasis Writer

Spiders - System of a Down


----------



## silverwriter

staring down the barrel of a 45 - shinedown


----------



## FollowingShadow

^^^^ oasiswriter has good musical taste, so sayeth FS.

One is the Lonliest Number - Three Dog Night


----------



## Oasis Writer

lol - Yes, I do. lol - 

Nüguns - System of a Down


----------



## Wilderness

Smells Like Teen Spirits - Tori Amos. 
(originally done by Nirvana..but this version is soo much better!)

Lani


----------



## salvothasock

come to daddy (live) by aphex twin... ah yes that crazy briton


----------



## steadymarvin

I'm being forced to listen to my son's iPod. Don't know what it is but it goes like this: tsch tsch tsch

Catchy isn't it?


----------



## Oasis Writer

Paper Airplanes (Makeshift Wings) - A.F.I.


----------



## Withered Rose

Not in the best of moods...
Days of the Phoenix - AFI
Ink - Finch


----------



## ms. vodka

"True Love Waits"

Radiohead


----------



## delirium

steadymarvin said:
			
		

> I'm being forced to listen to my son's iPod. Don't know what it is but it goes like this: tsch tsch tsch
> 
> Catchy isn't it?


 

Sounds like Techno ;-)


----------



## Oasis Writer

Attack - System of a Down


----------



## aisha

'Stars of CCTV' album by Hard-fi. Anybody voting for them in the Brits awards??


----------



## Oasis Writer

Comfortable Liar - Chevelle


----------



## bambie1984

I was listening to "Magic Dance" by David Bowie


----------



## Oasis Writer

Stockholm Syndrome - Blink-182


----------



## Stewart

_La Vie Devant Soi_, Françoiz Breut


----------



## Oasis Writer

My Last Breath - Evanescence


----------



## aisha

god i love that track!
-Clint Eastwood, Gorillaz


----------



## Oasis Writer

God Called In Sick Today - A.F.I.


----------



## Withered Rose

(blink-182 is the best band ever created)

Roller Coaster - blink-182
There Is - Boxcar Racer


----------



## Oasis Writer

[ot] They are my third favorite. And I just listened to Roller Coaster a second ago, lol [/ot]

Father Of Mine - Everclear


----------



## Achilles

Breathe You In - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Stewart

_Une Ville Allongée Sur Le Dos_, Françoiz Breut


----------



## Hawke

My absolute fav:

100 Years - Five For Fighting.


----------



## MechFury

Dance DAnce by Fallout Boy


----------



## pride.in.introspection

MechFury said:
			
		

> Dance DAnce by Fallout Boy


 
I was just listening to that! Love that song!:mrgreen:


----------



## Titania

Sin miedo a nada by Alex Ubago
(duet w/ Amaia Monteiro)
...
not that any of you have any idea who I'm talking about...


----------



## Oasis Writer

Total Immortal - A.F.I.


----------



## salvothasock

'like a cat' -by- the number twelve looks like you


----------



## delirium

Infected Mushroom - Avratz


----------



## bobothegoat

End of the Line

Murder by Death


----------



## pride.in.introspection

Lying is the Most Fun A Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off by Panic! At the Disco


----------



## Achilles

All Alone - Kutless


----------



## The Thing

March of the Fire Ants by Mastadon


----------



## Oasis Writer

99 - Disciple


----------



## ChaosCommander2020

ha ha I'm listening to a little known song called Sana Morette Ne Ette. DDR Baby!


----------



## Crazy_dude6662

im listening to they naver came home - christy moore

it was banned in ireland


----------



## Titania

bohemian rhapsody–queen


----------



## Hand

[Don't You Forget About Me - Simple Minds]


----------



## Oasis Writer

Perfect Strangers - INXS


----------



## salvothasock

i was listening to lenny kravitz, all of my life
now i'm listening to converge, thaw


----------



## Oasis Writer

Ultra Mega - Powerman 5000


----------



## Wilderness

Paula Cole album. 

Funny story. My brother just got a new car and the guy who owned it before him left a CD in it...so my brother listened to it, loved it, and burnt me and my mum a copy! Has anyone heard of Paula cole?

Lani


----------



## Oasis Writer

Never Gonna Feel Like This Again - Kenny Chesney


----------



## The Thing

Fear Of The Dark by Iron Maiden on Scuzz


----------



## Hand

[You'll Find Happiness in Rio - The Producers Soundtrack]


----------



## delirium

Hallucinogen - Gamma Goblins


----------



## Oasis Writer

Perfect Strangers - INXS


----------



## delirium

Shpongle - Shpongle Spores


----------



## Oasis Writer

Shake That (Feat. Nate Dogg) - Eminem


----------



## Marcellen

"Exactly Like You" - Carmen Mcrae

Gooooood...you caught me listening to jaaazzzz maaaan.


----------



## Oasis Writer

The Bad Touch - The Bloodhound Gang

Do it like they do on the Discovery Channel!


----------



## AshBeanNun

Virginia Moon--Foo Fighters/Norah Jones


----------



## Oasis Writer

Your Pretty When I'm Drunk - The Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Uhtred of Northumbrain

save your scissors 
by city and color

If you haven't heard it, go get it.


----------



## Oasis Writer

Send Me On My Way - Rusted Root


----------



## ms. vodka

"never as tired as when i'm waking up"

lcd soundsystem


----------



## kookicat

Meat Loaf- Where Angels Sing


----------



## Gabrielle_Sinclair

im listening to Suicide and Other Comforts - Cradle of Filth


----------



## Oasis Writer

Cruise Control - A.F.I.


----------



## Stewart

_Shine On_, Apoptygma Berzerk


----------



## kalibantre

Several Ways To Die Trying - Dashboard Confesional.


----------



## Oasis Writer

Afterglow - INXS


----------



## silverwriter

you took the words right out of my mouth - meatloaf


----------



## talknerdytome

Madonna - I'm so stupid


----------



## salvothasock

lenny kravitz, all of my life


----------



## Jimmy_James

Sufjan Stevens - For the windows in paradise, for the fatherless in Ypsilanti


----------



## Stewart

_I Wish This Would Be Your Colour_, Einstürzende Neubauten


----------



## Oasis Writer

Don't Fake This - Chevelle


----------



## DarkPrince

Non-Toxic~~SR-71


----------



## Oasis Writer

Panic Prone - Chevelle


----------



## Seagoon

Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## Oasis Writer

The Day I Die - Good Charlotte


----------



## Gabrielle_Sinclair

Dimmu Borgir - Allehelgens  Dod I Helveds Rike


----------



## AshBeanNun

You're So Cool, Hans Zimmer


----------



## Titania

astronomy domine, pink floyd


----------



## Hawke

soundtrack - Finding Neverland 


(Yes, I know. But I like it.)


----------



## Oasis Writer

Pump It - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Gabrielle_Sinclair

H I M - Under the Rose


----------



## Oasis Writer

One Lonely Visitor - Chevelle


----------



## beautifulempress

*What song am I listening to?*

Anything r&b


----------



## Oasis Writer

Romeo And Rebeca - blink-182


----------



## Hawke

Soundtrack - Pirates of the Caribbean - The Black Pearl


(Can't help that I like soundtracks. *grin*)


----------



## Oasis Writer

An Evening With El Diablo - Chevelle


----------



## PamHKyle

Renegades, Rebels & Rogues - Tracy Lawrence


----------



## Oasis Writer

Story of a Lonely Guy - blink-182


----------



## Anteresi

James Blunt - No Bravery


----------



## silverwriter

I go crazy - DHT


----------



## cellardoor

L'America- The Doors


----------



## oskawizzkey

The General - Dispatch


----------



## Oasis Writer

Ring Of Fire - Johnny Cash


----------



## Gabrielle_Sinclair

Dimmu Borgir - Blood Hunger Doctrine. mwahahahaha dimmu ftw =)


----------



## Hawke

Evanescence - My Immortal (rock version)


----------



## Purple

South Park - 806 - Goobacks

It's a T.V. Show!


----------



## Gabrielle_Sinclair

Look at signature bellow V_V one of my favorite songs from dimmu borgir


----------



## beautifulempress

The Show, The After-Party, The Hotel - Jodeci


----------



## beautifulempress

And 3LW - self-titled


----------



## Titania

White Room- Cream


----------



## Hawke

Evanescence - My Last Breath
&
Evanescence - Whisper


----------



## Oasis Writer

Don't Fake This - Chevelle


----------



## salvothasock

under pressure (live) by my chemical romance
... i know what youre thinkin...


----------



## Oasis Writer

This is the Best Day Ever - My Chemical Romance


----------



## salvothasock

zero, smashing pumpkins!

theyre gittin bak tagether dontcha know?


----------



## Lorlie

Nerina Pollat -- Idaho
James Blunt -- No bravery
Jose Gonzales -- Heartbeats
Elvis Costello -- EVERYTHING.


----------



## darthwader

Greenday, Blink 182, Gorillaz, Korn, Limp Bizkit, Linkin Park, Wheatus... oh, and Weird Al Yankovic.


Currently I have 'Give me Novacaine' by Greenday playing.


----------



## ms. vodka

red hot chili peppers

"sex rap"


----------



## Oasis Writer

Purple Haze - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## kalibantre

she says - Ani Difranco


----------



## Oasis Writer

Suggestions - System of a Down


----------



## Seagoon

Echoes of Love - Doobie Brothers


----------



## AOMTealFox

Sweet Coffee - The Perfect Storm. 
And since I really want them to go far here's a link to their website: 

http://www.sweetcoffee.be


----------



## Withered Rose

"My Black Dahila" - Hollywood Undead


----------



## Oasis Writer

Less Then Three - Techno Remix DDR thing


----------



## nereyda_333

Tirador, Hevia


----------



## Anteresi

Janis Joplin - Oh Lord Won't You Buy Me A Mercedes Benz :mrgreen:


----------



## Seagoon

Hard day's night - the Beatles


----------



## gohn67

Okkervil River - Black


----------



## Oasis Writer

Annihilation - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Titania

Paris–La oreja de Van Gogh


----------



## Dr Hobo

Nerdball - Kid Koala


----------



## Oasis Writer

I Wanna Get a Mohawk (but Mom Won't Let Me Get One) - A.F.I.


----------



## Straylight

Getchoo by Weezer, live from 5-6-05.

~SL


----------



## kalibantre

the christains and the pagans - dar williams and ani dfranco.


----------



## Dr Hobo

Trihedron - DJ Krush


----------



## Straylight

In Spite of Me - Morphine (One of the best bands ever).

~SL


----------



## silverwriter

love fool - cardigans


----------



## Dr Hobo

Song for John Walker - Anticon


----------



## AOMTealFox

And now it's Chicane - Autumn Tactics


----------



## Titania

Overture from the Barber of Seville (Rossini)... if you don't know this, it's the one from that bugs bunny cartoon...


----------



## PeterMc

Just put on Dark Side of the Moon, Pink Floyd. It's 1 am here, so I'm wearing headphones. How cool is this, eh!


----------



## Oasis Writer

Wondering - Good Charlotte


----------



## Dr Hobo

The Richest Man in Babylon - Thievery Corporation


----------



## Oasis Writer

Original Sin - INXS


----------



## Smaointe

Boys and Girls- Good Charlotte


----------



## Titania

Mala Gente-Juanes


----------



## Oasis Writer

New Sensation - INXS


----------



## Gabrielle_Sinclair

Born in a Burial gown from Cradle of Filth. Just about to listen to some Blood Hunger Doctorine from Dimmu.


----------



## Hodge

"Cure" - Tristania


----------



## Oasis Writer

georgia on my mind - Ray Charles


----------



## salvothasock

true faith, neworder


----------



## Starfire

http://www.123party.fm/v4/ <--- For tha win! I love trance, wooooo!


----------



## darthwader

Lithium Flower. It's from the Ghost in the Shell; Stand Alone Complex soundtrack.


good chillout music.


----------



## Withered Rose

"Knife called Lust" - Hollywood Undead


----------



## beautifulempress

Denying - Spice Girls :lol:


----------



## Anteresi

Anoushka Shankar - Naked


----------



## Oasis Writer

Never Tear Us Apart - INXS


----------



## Smaointe

Sleeping Sun- Nightwish


----------



## Hawke

Birmingham - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Oasis Writer

Wasteland - 10 Years


----------



## Withered Rose

No One's Listening - Linkin Park


----------



## Oasis Writer

The Last Kiss - AFI


----------



## Hawke

Hero - Mariah Carey


----------



## Oasis Writer

Weathered Tome - AFI


----------



## Hawke

Into The Fire - Sarah McLaughlin


----------



## Hawke

And now...

Fall From Grace - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Smaointe

Papercut- Linkin Park


----------



## revelation_22-20

Long Black Train - Josh Turner


----------



## Hawke

Burn - The Cure (The Crow Soundtrack)


----------



## Oasis Writer

Fall Children - AFI


----------



## beautifulempress

Cater 2 U - Destiny's Child


----------



## beautifulempress

also - to another galaxy - Tokyo Ghetto Pussy


----------



## darthwader

Inner Universe - Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex soundtrack


----------



## Straylight

The boy who destroyed the world - AFI

~SL


----------



## Smaointe

Angel- Sarah McLaughlin


----------



## silverwriter

cigarettes and chocolate milk - rufus      (in honor of Rico and Hawke)

damn. it's hard to not get up and dance to this one.


----------



## Oasis Writer

Snowblind - System of a Down


----------



## Hawke

Fields Of Gold - Sting


----------



## Smaointe

Bright Lights- Matchbox20


----------



## Oasis Writer

I Must Be Emo - Dancing Bananas


----------



## silverwriter

blue - the clarks


----------



## Oasis Writer

I Want Candy - MC Peepants


----------



## Hawke

You're Beautiful - James Blunt

&

Superman - Five For Fighting


----------



## Oasis Writer

On a Night Like This - Dave Barnes


----------



## beautifulempress

darthwader said:
			
		

> Inner Universe - Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex soundtrack


 
I heard that was really good. I'm listening to the soundtrack of Tetris. (Just kidding)


----------



## Oasis Writer

Hand of Blood - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Dr Hobo

Triple Science - Amon Tobin

If you like sampler mixing, this guy is insane.


----------



## Oasis Writer

Always - blink-182


----------



## colvin11

Brown sugar - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Oasis Writer

E=MC2 - Big Audio Dynamite


----------



## Hawke

You Learn - Alanis Morrisette

& then

Don't Look Back - Boston


----------



## willibob3000

Tilt A Whirl by ICP 
Lump by Presidents of the USA


----------



## Oasis Writer

There's a Way - Collective Soul


----------



## Smaointe

One Last Breath- Creed


----------



## Oasis Writer

Freak on a Leash - Korn


----------



## a.jordan

Call of Ktulu - Metallica


----------



## robbiejayfan

What God Wants

Roger Waters, great lyrics

God wants comedy 
God wants wealth
God wants insurance
God wants to cover himself

God wants friendship
God wants gold
God wants his secret
never be told
and so on...

Robbie Fanucchi

Check out my blog

http://www.RJFanucchi.com/blog


----------



## Oasis Writer

Lost in Hollywood - System of a Down


----------



## Hawke

Somebody Save Me - Remi Zero


----------



## Oasis Writer

Are We The Waiting - Green Day


----------



## adiessecretlover

"A little less sixteen candles a little more kiss me" Or somethin' like that. Fall out boy.


----------



## Titania

Nada Valgo Sin Tu Amor - Juanes

I listen to too much foreign music...


----------



## Hodge

No you don't. I got some Germans playing right now.

"The One I Drowned" - Flowing Tears


----------



## saintoflight

Heavier than stone by Butterfly 9


----------



## Hawke

Into The Fire - Sarah McLaughlin


----------



## Straylight

Stupid Girl, by Cold

~SL


----------



## Oasis Writer

Crop Tub - AFI


----------



## Hawke

Angel - Sarah McLaughlin


----------



## Oasis Writer

Pyscho - System of a Down


----------



## colvin11

Beautiful people - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Oasis Writer

Dreaming - System of a Down


----------



## colvin11

What album is that on?


----------



## Oasis Writer

Going Away to College - blink-182

[ot] Hypnotize. The newest cd. It's very good. Although, not my favorite on the album. [/ot]


----------



## Smaointe

Speed Of Sound- Coldplay


----------



## Titania

Powder Snow - Ayumi Hamasaki


----------



## Oasis Writer

See You - Depeche Mode


----------



## Verago

Truth - Seether


----------



## Hodge

"Monitor" - Siouxsie & The Banshees


----------



## ms. vodka

"Genius"

The Dandy Warhols


----------



## Hawke

You And Me - Lifehouse


----------



## Anteresi

The Who - Baba O'Riley


----------



## Smaointe

Nemo- Nightwish


----------



## Achilles

Dark Blue - Jack's Mannequin


----------



## Titania

Rayando el Sol - Maná


----------



## Smaointe

Here by Me- 3 Doors Down


----------



## bobothegoat

Those Who Left
-Murder By Death


----------



## Oasis Writer

Bring Me to Life - Evanescence


----------



## Hawke

Return To Innocence - Enya


----------



## RebelGoddess

Billy - James Blunt

My friend goot me addicted too this song, hehe. Been listening to it on repeat all weekend!

Racheal


----------



## Hodge

Hawke said:
			
		

> Return To Innocence - Enya



That song is by Enigma...


"92 Degrees" - Siouxsie & The Banshees


----------



## Lorlie

Rebel you should check out Nerina Pollat if you like James BLunt you will love her,. Her song Idaho, is amazing.


----------



## Hawke

Enigma? It said Enya... huh. My mistake. Thanks, Hodge. 



Lukey's Boat - Chieftans & Great Big Sea

*grin*


----------



## AshBeanNun

Song of Democracy--Howard Hanson


----------



## Wilderness

Midnight star - Midas touch


Lani


----------



## Caolan

Waiting for the sun - Powderfinger


----------



## Hawke

On The Cover Of The Rolling Stone - Dr. Hook


----------



## RebelGoddess

Song right now:

The End of Heartache by Killswitch Engage

Such an amazing song!

Racheal


----------



## Hodge

"Umbrella" - Siouxsie & The Banshees

Creepy song...


----------



## Oasis Writer

Ruby Soho - Rancid


----------



## Esther Hoffman Howard

Kenny Loggins

"Return to Pooh Corner"


----------



## ramseydbz

Fly In - Lil Wayne


----------



## Hawke

Count On Me - Default


----------



## Hawke

Uninvited - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Withered Rose

La Vie Boheme - Rent soundtrack


----------



## Titania

Point of No Return - Phantom of the Opera


----------



## ms. vodka

"not your bottle"

the dandy warhols


----------



## kalibantre

doth I protest too much - alanis morrisette.


----------



## Oasis Writer

Blow the House Down - Deciple


----------



## Hawke

You Learn - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Oasis Writer

Tainted Love - Marylin Manson


----------



## Achilles

Closing Time - SemiSonic


----------



## Oasis Writer

Hurt - Johnny Cash


----------



## Titania

Acoustic #3 - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Oasis Writer

One - Johnny Cash


----------



## Hawke

Somebody To Love - Queen

&

Bohemian Rhapsody - also by Queen


----------



## Oasis Writer

Beg For Me - Korn


----------



## Hawke

They Dance Alone - Sting


----------



## bobothegoat

well, right now I'm listening to pandora and its currently playing "Senses Capture" by Leaves' Eyes


----------



## Oasis Writer

Perfect Enemy - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Hawke

(In honor of Jaime...)

Time Warp - Rocky Horror Picture Show (Soundtrack)

lol


----------



## Titania

How You Remind Me - Nickelback


----------



## Smaointe

My Immortal- Evanescence


----------



## Dephere

It's the Wrong Way - Sublime (best band ever...mostly beach music..would be curious to hear if anybody inland knows them)


----------



## desideratum

"Alamo" by Tori Amos.


----------



## Oasis Writer

To The End - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Titania

Puedes contar conmigo - La oreja de Van Gogh


----------



## desideratum

"The Sprout and the Bean" by Joanna Newsom!


----------



## bobothegoat

Pandora again:

"Angels"
-Within Temptation

Haven't decided yay or nay yet.


----------



## ms. vodka

"Left of the Dial"

-The Replacements


----------



## bobothegoat

"The Noose"
-A Perfect Circle


----------



## Hawke

Livin' On The Edge - Aerosmith


----------



## Oasis Writer

Helena - My Chemical Romance


----------



## StaringGirl

Alanis Morisette - Uninvited


----------



## Titania

Building A Mystery - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Smaointe

Lies- Evanescence


----------



## Oasis Writer

Personal Jesus - Johnny Cash


----------



## Endless River

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd


----------



## Oasis Writer

Back in Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## Hawke

The Other Side - Aerosmith


----------



## Oasis Writer

Perfect Fit - AFI


----------



## Hawke

Dude (Looks Like a Lady) - Aerosmith


----------



## Oasis Writer

Out of Control - Hoobastank


----------



## Hawke

Jumpin' Jack Flash - Rolling Stones


----------



## Oasis Writer

Complicated - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Hawke

Rag Doll - Aerosmith


----------



## Oasis Writer

Perfect to Stay - Collective Soul


----------



## Hawke

Walk This Way - Aerosmith


----------



## Oasis Writer

Bubble Pop Electric - Gwen Stefani


----------



## Hawke

In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins


----------



## Oasis Writer

Like It or Not - INXS


----------



## Hawke

Late In The Evening - Paul Simon


----------



## Oasis Writer

Highway Song - System of a Down


----------



## Hawke

You Can Call Me Al - Paul Simon


----------



## aboyd

Sonate - Hydroid


----------



## Oasis Writer

Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## beautifulempress

Can't let her go - Boyz II Men


----------



## AshBeanNun

Drift Away, Dobie Gray


----------



## Smaointe

Bring Me To Life- Evanescence


----------



## Oasis Writer

Strength Through Wounding - AFI


----------



## Arachn1d

Boogeyman - Mos Def


----------



## Oasis Writer

The Real Slim Shady - Eminem


----------



## Smaointe

Bury Me In Black- My Chemical Romance


----------



## Oasis Writer

Drowning Lessons - My Chemical Romance


----------



## cellardoor

sun king- the beatles


----------



## kalibantre

I was in the cavern today cellar 

I am listening to.. waiting for next track to kick in...

ani difranco - when i'm gone


----------



## Smaointe

The Ghost Of You- My Chemical Romance


----------



## Oasis Writer

Fallen Interlude - blink-182


----------



## cellardoor

riders on the storm- the doors


----------



## Oasis Writer

Malleus Maleficarum - AFI


----------



## kalibantre

[ot]you didn't care that I was in the cavern.. I could have at least got a oh wow [/ot]

ani difranco - falling is like this..


----------



## Oasis Writer

High School Football Hero - AFI


----------



## Ruben

Does anybody actually read this? 279 foshizzling pages.

Anyways, to stay on topic: "Fuck Her Gently"


----------



## ms. vodka

"Sorrow Will Come To You in the End"

-Morrissey

(_and as sure as my words are pure... i praise the day that brings you pain_)

oh my.


----------



## Hawke

Silence - Sarah McLaughlin

(again)


----------



## Oasis Writer

Don't Lie - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## cellardoor

When the Night Feels my Song- Bedouin Soundclash

ever heard of it?
GET THE SONG
it's incredible.


----------



## Oasis Writer

To The End - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Hawke

Book Of Days - Enya


----------



## eMb

Daft Punk - Digital Love


I love Daft Punk


----------



## Smaointe

Exile- Enya


----------



## eyes of the world

a hard rain - bob dylan


----------



## Hawke

If I Could Be Where You Are - Enya


----------



## J. Bryan Shoup

Pedro the Lion - "The Devil Is Beating His Wife"


----------



## gohn67

Holiday Road - Matt Pond PA


----------



## gohn67

Black Sheep Boy - Okkervil River


----------



## rbradley_80

The Blowers Daughter- Damien Rice.

i love it when my i pod's on shuffle mode.


----------



## gohn67

Red - Okkervil River


----------



## Oasis Writer

Place in the Country - Adam Ant


----------



## Smaointe

Inisfail (Isle of Destiny)- Paul Haslem


----------



## Oasis Writer

Missing - Evanescence


----------



## Smaointe

Sacrament Of Wilderness- Nightwish


----------



## Oasis Writer

Stop Looking/Start Seeing - Papa Roach


----------



## petitions author

*Good music.*

Under the same sun - Scorpions


----------



## Oasis Writer

Dirty Frog - Crazy Frog


----------



## Smaointe

Solitude- Evanescence


----------



## imrhati

Iron Man- Black Sabbath


----------



## Oasis Writer

Wings of a Butterfly - H.I.M.


----------



## Arachn1d

Classic by Hieroglyphics


----------



## kalibantre

Prince with ani difranco - I love you but I don't trust you.


----------



## Oasis Writer

Just Like You - Three Days Grace


----------



## eyes of the world

reelin in the years - steely dan


----------



## Oasis Writer

Tomorrow - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Smaointe

Breathe No More- Evanescence


----------



## Withered Rose

Right Here - Staind


----------



## holdyoualways

dragostea din tei-ozone
everybody do the numa numa!
ok seriously,
byob-system of a down


----------



## Oasis Writer

Electric de Chocobo - Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## AshBeanNun

Song of Democracy, Howard Hanson


----------



## Oasis Writer

Bring Me To Life - Evanescence


----------



## Smaointe

My Immortal- Evanescence


----------



## Dr Hobo

Tier - Rammstein


----------



## Oasis Writer

X - System of a Down


----------



## desideratum

Siouxsie and the Banshees- Are You Still Dying Darling?


----------



## Oasis Writer

Anthem Of Our Dying Day - Story of the Year


----------



## pride.in.introspection

Jeremy by Pearl Jam. I love the music video.


----------



## Oasis Writer

Me Against The World - Simple Plan


----------



## Smaointe

Planet Hell- Nightwish


----------



## Oasis Writer

Not Since Breakfast - Disciple


----------



## Hawke

Because Of You - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Oasis Writer

Turn To Despair - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Hawke

Carmina Burana - O Fortuna  - Mozart


----------



## Oasis Writer

You Spin Me 'Round (Like a Record) [Sugar Pumpers Radio Remix] - Dead or Alive


----------



## Hawke

Classical - Bach - Cello Suite 1 (Yoyo Ma)


----------



## Oasis Writer

Have a Drink on Me - AC/DC


----------



## Epiffany

Geek in the Pink- Jason Mraz


----------



## Oasis Writer

Paul Revere - Beastie Boys


----------



## Smaointe

I Must Be Dreaming- Evanescence


----------



## silverwriter

Worlds and Dreams - Misery Signals


----------



## AshBeanNun

Lady Marmalade, LaBelle


----------



## Titania

Prefiero - Alex Ubago


----------



## Oasis Writer

Break Stuff - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Epiffany

Lo Que Me Gusta A Mi --Juanes (i adoore his music)


----------



## Oasis Writer

9 Teen 90 Nine - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Marsieux

Cells (Instrumental)
by The Servant


----------



## Titania

Epiffany said:
			
		

> Lo Que Me Gusta A Mi --Juanes (i adoore his music)



¡Viva Juanes!

Nada valgo sin tu amor - Juanes


----------



## Oasis Writer

Outro - Limp Bizket


----------



## evadri

Oh God - Jamie Cullum


----------



## Oasis Writer

Nookie - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Smaointe

Forever Gone, Forever You- Evanescence


----------



## Oasis Writer

My Everything - Goldfinger


----------



## bob rulz

For You I Will - Teddy Geiger


----------



## Oasis Writer

Red Light - Usher


----------



## Epiffany

Bad Day- Fuel


----------



## Smaointe

Soul Child- Shawn Mullins


----------



## Oasis Writer

No Sex  - Limp Bizkit


----------



## darthwader

Cold Hard Bitch - Jet


----------



## Oasis Writer

Trust? - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Smaointe

Don't Fear The Reaper- Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Oasis Writer

Sour - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Ruben

> Sour - Limp Bizkit



Sweet - Straight Cracker


----------



## Gabrielle_Sinclair

In Flames - My Sweet Shadow


----------



## Ruben

You're the one for me, fatty - The Smiths


----------



## Gabrielle_Sinclair

Soul on Fire - H I M


----------



## Oasis Writer

Suicide Blonde - INXS


----------



## Morbid_Curiosity

"Angel with the scabbed wings" Marilyn Manson


----------



## Oasis Writer

It's Not a Fashion Statement, It's a Deathwish - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Smaointe

Master Of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## nae411

Hips don't lie - Shakira


----------



## Oasis Writer

Move Along - The All-American Rejects


----------



## jenna.b.85

*Led Zeppelin - Tangerine. *


----------



## Oasis Writer

Doorbell - White Stripes


----------



## Smaointe

The Jetset Life Is Gonna Kill You - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Oasis Writer

Ten Thousand Fists - Disturbed


----------



## Hawke

You Had A Bad Day - Daniel Powter


----------



## AshBeanNun

Good Morning, Singin' In The Rain (*We've talked the whole night through...*)


----------



## sanctuary

Sanctuary- Utada Hikaru


----------



## FinnMacCool

It's a Beautiful Day--Reagan Youth


----------



## Smaointe

Gethsemane- Nightwish


----------



## Oasis Writer

Basket Case - Green Day


----------



## New Moon

Beautiful Sound- Newsboys


----------



## Oasis Writer

My Savior, My God - Alan Shust


----------



## Smaointe

This Side- Nickel Creek


----------



## Oasis Writer

Change Your Mind - The All-American Rejects


----------



## The Space Cowboy

Dein Herz schlägt - Megaherz


----------



## Oasis Writer

11:11 p.m. - The All-American Rejects


----------



## gigi

"Solidarity"
Rancid

Solidarity love and unity
Set me free with a bullet and a gun

You said it was nothing
I knew it was something
It was no surprisin' i saw you cryin? 

About you
Said what went wrong
About you
Said you can't go on
About you
Said it's a long time gone
About you
Said your life's too long 

Solidarity love and unity
Set me free with a bullet and a gun

Didn't see it coming
Your fears went hunting
9 millimeter
stops you running

About you
Now you're long time gone
About you
So what went wrong 

Solidarity love and unity
Set me free with a bullet and a gun


----------



## Oasis Writer

It Ends Tonight - The All-American Rejects


----------



## gigi

"Had a Dad"
Jane's Addiction


"i turned around and
i found my daddy gone."


----------



## ms. vodka

'cool as kim deal'

-the dandy warhols


----------



## Oasis Writer

Change Your Mind - The All-American Rejects


----------



## sanctuary

sweet power of song-Beethoven


----------



## Smaointe

Give Unto Me- Evanescence


----------



## Oasis Writer

Sophmore Slump Or Comeback Of The Year - Fall Out Boys


----------



## Silarn

Gotta Knock a Little Harder - Yoko Kanno


----------



## Oasis Writer

Get Busy Living Or Get Busy Dying (Do Your Part To Save The Scene And Stop Going To Shows) - Fall Out Boys


----------



## Silarn

Song of Four Seasons - [SIZE=-1]Minmi Obokuri[/SIZE]


----------



## Oasis Writer

XO - Fall Out Boys


----------



## Silarn

Ride on Shooting Star - The Pillows

..

Lithium Flower - Scott Matthew


----------



## Oasis Writer

I Slept With Someone In Fall Out Boy And All I Got Was This Stupid Song Written About Me - Fall Out Boys


----------



## Hodge

"Carcass" - Siouxsie & The Banshees


----------



## Oasis Writer

Our Lawyer Made Us Change The Name Of This Song So We Wouldn't Get Sued - Fall Out Boys


----------



## Ruben

Ben Folds Five - Bitches Ain't Shit


----------



## Oasis Writer

He Who Laughs Last - A.F.I.


----------



## Silarn

Penny Lane - The Beatles


----------



## Oasis Writer

A Little Less Sixteen Candles, A Little More "Touch Me"  - Fall Out Boys


----------



## Ruben

Ben Folds Five - Bitches Ain't Shit _(god I love that song)_


----------



## Oasis Writer

Champagne For My Real Friends, Real Pain For My Sham Friends - Fall Out Boys


----------



## holdyoualways

monsters-matchbook romance


----------



## Silarn

Outtake #1 - Matt Uelmen


----------



## gigi

"Incomplete" - Bad Religion, just ended

"Thrills" - LCD Soundsystem just started.

rockin' mornin'!!


----------



## The Space Cowboy

I love Incomplete. Stranger than Fiction is my favorite Bad religion Cd

I'm listening to Kielbasa by Tenacious D


----------



## ms. vodka

"when i was cruel #2"

-elvis costello


----------



## Oasis Writer

Nobody Puts Baby in the Corner - Fall Out Boys


----------



## Hawke

Silence (Karma) - Enigma & Sarah McLaughlin


----------



## gigi

"Television", Bad Religion w/help from Tim Armstrong of Rancid


----------



## Sarah Evelynn

Party's Over - Wynton Marsalis


----------



## Hawke

Calling All Angels - Train


----------



## Hodge

Hawke said:
			
		

> Silence (Karma) - Enigma & Sarah McLaughlin



That's Delirium and Sarah McLachlan. Such an awesome song, too... She has a beautiful voice.


"Monday Morning" - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Hawke

Hodge said:
			
		

> That's Delirium and Sarah McLachlan. Such an awesome song, too... She has a beautiful voice.


 
Dang, you caught me again. Thanks, Hodge.

*kicks stupid down load site*


----------



## AshBeanNun

Gethsemane/The Arrest--Jesus Christ Superstar


----------



## Oasis Writer

Fire Coming Out of the Monkey's Head - Gorillaz


----------



## gigi

"Havalina"
"I Bleed"
Pixies


----------



## Oasis Writer

Every Planet We Reach Is Dead - Gorillaz


----------



## The Space Cowboy

The distance - Cake


----------



## Oasis Writer

My Heart Is The Worst Kind of Weapon - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Titania

Aria di Mezzo Caraterre - Final Fantasy VI soundtrack


----------



## Oasis Writer

O Green World - Gorillaz


----------



## pgoroncy

"They Don't Want Music" - The Black Eyed Peas featuring James Brown


----------



## kellykat60409

attack-by system of a down


----------



## Oasis Writer

Of All The Gin Joints In All The World - Fall Out Boy


----------



## sanctuary

Lying is the Most Fun a Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off-Panic at the Disco


----------



## Oasis Writer

Here's Your Letter - blink-182


----------



## gigi

Deftones
Around the Fur, the album


----------



## ms. vodka

"fake plastic trees"

-radiohead


----------



## gigi

"Beside You In Time"
NIN


----------



## Pawn

*the beta band* - know


----------



## ms. vodka

"ride"

-the dandy warhols

(alone outside... baby you're my ride)


----------



## Pawn

*blur* - sweet song

"what am i to do
someone here is really not happy
put myself on a line
it seems i never got through to you
so i wean myself off slowly"


----------



## ms. vodka

"so like candy"

-elvis costello

( "My Darling Dear it's such a waste"
She couldn't say "goodbye", but "I admire your taste")


----------



## Pawn

"eighteen years eighteen years she got one of yo' kids she got yo' for eighteen years"

*kanye west*, baby.


----------



## ms. vodka

"high and dry"

---rrrrrrrrradiohead

( It's the best thing that you've ever had; the best thing you've had has gone away.)


----------



## Ruben

> You don't have to be so cruel, cause all I do is a little less than what I can



Happiness - Built to Spill


----------



## ms. vodka

"left of the dial"

-the replacements


----------



## Oasis Writer

The End of the Line - The Offspring


----------



## sanctuary

planning a prison break-recieving end...


----------



## Oasis Writer

Can't Breathe - Disciple


----------



## Shancus

"Ego Brain" by System of a Down, also "I-E-A-I-A-I-O" by them too =]

not at the same time...of course.


----------



## Guardian Angel

The Phantom of the Opera Sountracks - The Music of the Night


----------



## Oasis Writer

A Lesson Learned - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Pawn

*Gnarls Barckley* - Crazy

UK singles chart No. 1. First track to get there without a CD release (download only). It shouldn't be this good.


----------



## Hawke

I Want To Ride My Bicycle - Queen


----------



## sanctuary

Bohemian Rhapsody-Queen


----------



## PaPa

*Bob Dylan* - Hurricane


----------



## Oasis Writer

Don't Leave Me - The All-American Rejects


----------



## gigi

"Music For Chameleons"
Gary Numan


----------



## Oasis Writer

Swing Swing - The All-American Rejects


----------



## gigi

"Razorblade Alcohol Slide"
X-Ecutioners
comp. DJs Qbert & D-Styles


----------



## Hawke

Just Like You - Three Days Grace


----------



## holdyoualways

i am ready-counting crows


----------



## Hawke

Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## Oasis Writer

Forfeit - Chevelle


----------



## Hawke

Holiday - Greenday


----------



## Oasis Writer

Tell That Mick He Just Made My List of Things to do Today - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Hawke

Figured You Out - Nickleback


----------



## Oasis Writer

Dead On Arrival - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Hawke

Don't Look Back - Boston


----------



## Oasis Writer

This Is the Best Day Ever - My Chemical Romance


----------



## sanctuary

Build God, then we'll Talk-Panic at the Disco


----------



## Oasis Writer

Happy - New Year's Revolution


----------



## pgoroncy

"The Boondocks" - Little Big Town (they're on Leno)


----------



## Oasis Writer

Change Your Mind - The All-American Rejects


----------



## holdyoualways

makedamnsure-taking back sunday


----------



## Oasis Writer

Grand Theft Autumn/Where is Your Boy - Fall Out Boy


----------



## holdyoualways

everything you want-vertical horizon


----------



## Smaointe

Sunrise- Norah Jones


----------



## ms. vodka

"rock-n-roll high school"

-the ramones


----------



## Ruben

"nothing"

-the nobodies


----------



## ms. vodka

"the dandy warhols t.v. theme song"  

-the dandy warhols


----------



## Oasis Writer

Hate Your Guts - Disciple


----------



## Smaointe

Feel good inc- Gorillaz


----------



## Oasis Writer

Saturday - Fall Out Boy


----------



## ms. vodka

"time has told me"

-nick drake


----------



## Oasis Writer

Plastic Jesus - System of a Down


----------



## FinnMacCool

Drinking and Driving is So much fun! by the Pietasters

mmmm. . .ska


----------



## Oasis Writer

Homesick at Space Camp - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Smaointe

Farther Away- Evanescence


----------



## Oasis Writer

Sending Postcards from a Plane Crash (Wish You Were Here)  - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Hodge

"Walk This Way" - Aerosmith


----------



## stereomuse

Box of Rain ~ Grateful Dead


----------



## Oasis Writer

I'm Waiting - The All-American Rejects


----------



## Hawke

Jaded - Aerosmith


----------



## Oasis Writer

The Pros and Cons of Breathing  - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Hawke

Livin' On The Edge - Aerosmith

(Yep, folks, it's Aerosmith day! *grins*)


----------



## Oasis Writer

Grenade Jumper - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Hawke

(OW=party pooper hehe)

The Other Side - Aerosmith


----------



## Oasis Writer

Calm Before the Storm - Fall Out Boy

[an]  Don't have any Aerosmith on this computer, sorry hun [/an]


----------



## Hawke

(Awww rats.)

Rag Doll - Aerosmith


----------



## Oasis Writer

Reinventing the Wheel to Run Myself Over - Fall Out Boy

[an] I know  Aerosmith is awesome [/an]


----------



## Hawke

(You betcha! And because I love the movie Mrs. Doubtfire...)

Dude (Looks Like A Lady) - Aerosmith


----------



## Oasis Writer

The Patron Saint of Liars and Fakes - Fall Out Boy

[an] AWESOME SONG HAWKE  [/an]


----------



## Hawke

Love In An Elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## Oasis Writer

My Paper Heart - The All-American Rejects


----------



## Hawke

Walk This Way - Aerosmith


----------



## Oasis Writer

Your Star - The All-American Rejects


----------



## Hawke

Janie's Got A Gun - Aerosmith


----------



## AshBeanNun

Boat on the River, Styx


----------



## Oasis Writer

Time Stands Still - The All-American Rejects


----------



## gigi

"school of rock"
the end performance
watching the movie...  so damned awesome!


----------



## Oasis Writer

Pretty In Punk - Fall Out Boy


----------



## gigi

i'm rocking so hard today

"Love is Alright Tonight", Rick Springfield

i'm actually listening to the whole album "Working Class Dog" on vinyl!  lol...  yes, i'm a huge dork, but guess what - HE ROCKS!


----------



## gigi

"I've Done Everything For You (You've Done Nothing For Me)", Rick Springfield.

Hee hee!  Long Playing dorkiness continues...


----------



## Oasis Writer

From The Ritz To The Rubble - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## gigi

"Ooh La La" - Goldfrapp

fun!!

dancing!!

happy!!


----------



## Oasis Writer

Those Chosen by the Planet - Final Fantasy VII Soundtrack


----------



## Cinders

Today it would be 'Reciprocity' by Six Stigma, a group I found on another forum. 

Bittersweet.

Anyone heard of them?


----------



## Curse

Naw but im listening to 'Brother' by Dark New Day, also strangely iv wrote lyrics to a song that just seemed to form in my head. ^.-


----------



## Hawke

Night Time - Ray Charles


ahhhhhhhhhh.................


----------



## The Space Cowboy

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## pirategrl2005

You had a bad day- Daniel Powter


----------



## Oasis Writer

Deer Dance - System of a Down


----------



## holdyoualways

hot child in the city-nick gilder


----------



## Archduke Robert of France

Runaway - Cher


----------



## Oasis Writer

Jet Pilot - System of a Down


----------



## gigi

"Mornings Eleven", The Magic Numbers


----------



## Oasis Writer

Open - Chevelle


----------



## Alastriana

"Fiddler on the Green" - Demons and Wizards

Beautiful, poignant death metal song.


----------



## Oasis Writer

Point #1 - Chevelle


----------



## gigi

"Jump n' Shout!" - Basement Jaxx

and i should say - fucking awesomest song ever!


----------



## Oasis Writer

Prove To You - Chevelle


----------



## gigi

"Bouncin' Back (Bumpin' Me Against The Wall)" - Mystikal


----------



## ms. vodka

my brother's wife.... 

the butthole surfers.

suck it, gigi!


----------



## Oasis Writer

Life Wasted - Pearl Jam


----------



## Alastriana

tsuraseyu said:
			
		

> Endless Sorrow by Ayumi Hamasaki


 
Someone else who loves JPop!

I like that song. Ayu rocks!


----------



## gigi

"My Brother's Wife"
I know it's wrong...

Butthole Surfers

oh god oh god please help me help me pass the test the test the test...


----------



## Oasis Writer

Jurastic Park -  Weird Al


----------



## Philip Baily

_Gone So Young_ by Amber Pacific


----------



## pgoroncy

"Smoke on the Water" - Deep Purple


----------



## Oasis Writer

Virginity - System Of A Down!


----------



## Hodge

Alastriana said:
			
		

> "Fiddler on the Green" - Demons and Wizards
> 
> Beautiful, poignant death metal song.



Ach! Demons & Wizards isn't death metal! You can call it power metal, melodic metal, or heavy metal, but it's definitely not death metal.


"Sea Breezes" - Siouxsie & The Banshees


----------



## Oasis Writer

Morningstar - A.F.I.


----------



## gigi

"My Brother's Wife" - The Butthole Surfers
yes, again.  you try and stop!!!

I share the secret requests of the clown 
there is no denying me.


----------



## Oasis Writer

Pepper - Butthole Surfers


----------



## gigi

"Sexy Feline Machine" - Basement Jaxx

just plain wicked


----------



## discipleofWORD

Red Sky - Thrice


----------



## Alastriana

Hodge said:
			
		

> Ach! Demons & Wizards isn't death metal! You can call it power metal, melodic metal, or heavy metal, but it's definitely not death metal.
> 
> 
> "Sea Breezes" - Siouxsie & The Banshees


 
Oops! You know, I don't know THAT much about metal. I come from a classical/jazz background and am just getting acquainted with other forms of music. So...

Beautiful melodic metal song! That works.

Sorry about my ignorance.


----------



## Alastriana

"A Rainbow After the Rain" - KOTOKO

Because I just love sparkly jpop...


----------



## Oasis Writer

Mia - Chevelle


----------



## Hawke

Light Your Candle - Black Crows


----------



## holdyoualways

blue & yellow-the used

makes me wanna cry everytime i hear it


----------



## Hawke

Silver and Cold - AFI


----------



## Hodge

Alastriana said:
			
		

> Oops! You know, I don't know THAT much about metal. I come from a classical/jazz background and am just getting acquainted with other forms of music. So...
> 
> Beautiful melodic metal song! That works.
> 
> Sorry about my ignorance.



Just stick by me and you'll learn about it all (except rap)... You'll know death metal because the vocals sound like Cookie Monster—it's all grunting and growling.


"Mummy Can't Drive" - Angelfish


----------



## Oasis Writer

The Lost Souls - AFI


----------



## Hawke

Bless The Broken Road - Rascal Flatts


----------



## PaPa

A Different Feeling - *The Avalanches*


----------



## Hawke

Where Your Road Leads - Trisha Yearwood & Garth Brooks


----------



## demon_

Before I Forget - Slipknot  

and next on the Media player is 

Death to Seasons - AFI


----------



## demon_

Now i'm listening to 

Sound Effects and Overdramatics - The Used


Duuurdly song.


----------



## gigi

"Let's Go" - The Cars


----------



## demon_

Curses - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## A_MacLaren

You Could Have It So Much Better: Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Alastriana

"zetsubou" - MUCC


----------



## Syren

*Different These Days* - Counting Crows


----------



## JirQUEST

anyone on Edguy?

right now, i am hooked on a couple of their songs... like Sacrifice, Save Me, Superheroes etc.


----------



## Hawke

Wanted Dead Or Alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## Oasis Writer

Soldier Side Intro - System of a Down


----------



## silverwriter

Life Is Wonderful - Jason Mraz


----------



## Hawke

Have a Nice Day - Bon Jovi


----------



## Oasis Writer

Intro - Bullet for my Valentine


----------



## Hawke

(And just to kick off my morning the right way...)

Dude (Looks Like A Lady) - Aerosmith


----------



## Oasis Writer

Her Voice Resides - Bullet for my Valentine


----------



## holdyoualways

lithium-nirvana


----------



## Oasis Writer

4 Words (To Choke Upon) - Bullet for my Valentine


----------



## gigi

"Jump n' Shout!" - Basement Jaxx

*again*

WTF - this song is so fuckin' bitchin'!  Makes me ready for going out!


----------



## Oasis Writer

Tears Don't Fall - Bullet for my Valentine


----------



## holdyoualways

my sister is blaring nickelback
somebody shoot me


----------



## Hawke

(*grin* I like Nickleback. Just saying)

The World I Know - Collective Soul


----------



## holdyoualways

my december-josh groban


----------



## Oasis Writer

Changes - 2 Pac


----------



## Syren

Some weird techno remix of the Knight Rider tv show theme song.

I don't know why.


----------



## Oasis Writer

Miss Murder - AFI


----------



## Kira the wanderer

Not listening to it at the moment but I have _Prima Donna_ from The Phantom of the Opera stuck in my head. And before I came here to type, I was listening to _Masquerade_, also from The Phantom of the Opera, on broadway.


----------



## Lorlie

Gnarls Barkley -- Crazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Lorlie

Black Eyed Peas -- Pumpin... This is music for getting ready to go out.:blackeye:


----------



## Archduke Robert of France

Runaway - Cher


----------



## Dr Hobo

Reanimator - Amon Tobin

<3


----------



## Hawke

Against All Odds (Take A Look At Me Now) - Phil Collins


----------



## mandax

I Write Sins Not Tragedies by Panic! at The Disco


----------



## Seagoon

I'm Still Standing - Elton John

Normally I really don't like the guy and think his music's worse but my library's on shuffle and I can't be bothered to skip it


----------



## XandrilZaax

Promise Of A Lifetime - Kutless

Good stuff!


----------



## Lorlie

I saw Nerian Pollack, when I went to see James Blunt last year,.
Thought she was a fantanstic musician, plays violin, piano, and some wind thing,. she can sing and write, she is young,. wore a fab dress and killer eff off boots. Have been listening to a lot of her stuff,.
Saw her today on MTV,,. Ehh hellolllllooooo,. ??

Her teeth were corrupting the screen resolution, her make up was like Barbie, kewl dress and boots, but why sell out Nerina?

anyway, still listening, kos Im a fan,. 

Idaho-- Nerina Pollack


----------



## Oasis Writer

Suffocating Under Words of Sorrow (What Can I Do) - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## gigi

"Get Me Off." - Basement Jaxx


----------



## suspencewriter

Having a Blast-Green Day


----------



## Oasis Writer

Advent - One Winged Angel - The Black Mages


----------



## XandrilZaax

Joy - Newsboys


----------



## Gunther409

Karma - by Kamelot


----------



## Hawke

Ordinary - Train


----------



## gigi

"Ca Plane Pour Moi" - Sonic Youth's version


----------



## XandrilZaax

Hate Me - Blue October


----------



## Oasis Writer

The Poison - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Hawke

White Shadows - Coldplay


----------



## XandrilZaax

Dani California - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Oasis Writer

N 2 Gether Now* - Limp Bizkit


----------



## gigi

"Tribulations" - LCD Soundsystem


----------



## Oasis Writer

Final Fantasy VII Main Theme


----------



## the-quiet-one

Final Fantasy VII menu theme...for forever...


----------



## Oasis Writer

CD Scrated? lol

Jenova Theme (Final Fantasy VII)


----------



## holdyoualways

XandrilZaax said:
			
		

> Dani California - Red Hot Chili Peppers



^ awesome song

refugee-tom petty


----------



## XandrilZaax

I know! Its already one of my fav songs!

The View - Modest Mouse


----------



## holdyoualways

linkin park & jay z-lying from you/dirt off your shoulders


----------



## bobothegoat

"Orphan Anthem '86"
Fair to Midland


----------



## XandrilZaax

Err..its not exactly a song, its...The Adam Corolla Show!


----------



## nae411

See you when your 40 - Dido


----------



## Oasis Writer

Point/Counter Point - Streetlight Manifesto


----------



## Smaointe

Carry On My Wayward Son- Kansas


----------



## Cold Twilight

Mighty Good Leader--DC Talk


----------



## westwinger

DIRE STRAITS-Brothers in Arms
  Listen to the words, it has purpose behind it.
  It gives you strength and courage.
  Try it before you have to accomplish something, be it an eassy,
  a test, or anything important. It will give you an advantage.Believe 
  me.


----------



## bob rulz

Angels and Airwaves - Adventure

It's just so damn cool and it never gets old.


----------



## slayerofangels

Yours Truly! by Rucklo


----------



## Avarice

the manic magician - silver bluebells


----------



## ms. vodka

"The More You Ignore Me, The Closer I Get"

~Morrissey


----------



## XandrilZaax

Crazzzzzy - Gnarls Barkley (sp?)


----------



## Hawke

Far Away - Nickleback


----------



## playstation60

Animal I've Become - 3 Days Grace is currently playing on my in brain radio station.


----------



## Oasis Writer

Open - Chevelle


----------



## bob rulz

Death Cab for Cutie - Crooked Teeth


----------



## XandrilZaax

Winds of Change - Kutless


----------



## holdyoualways

dark blue-jacks mannequin


----------



## gigi

"Isla de Encanta" - Pixies


----------



## suspencewriter

Walking Contridiction-Green Day


----------



## XandrilZaax

Somewhere in the Sky - Kutless


----------



## Titania

Apareces tú - la oreja de van gogh


----------



## XandrilZaax

By the Way - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## bob rulz

"Tired of You" by The Exies. Never heard it, so I'm not sure if I like it yet...


----------



## Ruben

"Godshitmotherfuckingcuntmunchingstockbroker!" - The Virgin Lasses


----------



## Oasis Writer

Miss Murder - AFI


----------



## pgoroncy

"Televisor" - Morningwood


----------



## Oasis Writer

Deer Dance - System of a Down *(Awesome Song)*


----------



## Smaointe

Rainbow In The Dark- Dio


----------



## XandrilZaax

City of Blinding Lights - U2


----------



## Oasis Writer

Morning Wood (I Don't know the artist)


----------



## AtlanteanTapir

was

Shut UP! - Simple Plan

now

I'm Just a Kid - Simple Plan

maybe later

Crazy (or) Untitled (OR) Welcome to My Life - Simple Plan


----------



## holdyoualways

Oasis Writer said:
			
		

> Miss Murder - AFI



me too!
awesome awesome awesome song


----------



## gigi

"I'm Really Hot" - Missy Elliott


----------



## Emosuperhero

Murderotica- Norma Jean

O and by the way, just to clear this up before i get anykind of backlash. The name Emosuperhero is named after a character i created for a comic book. I am not emo or do i claim scene, in fact im anti-scene and claim my own creation wich is called Veritas (truth in latin) in Veritas you can be whatever you want as long as you are not doing it for a trend. So dont hate if you were going to.


----------



## Pawn

Urge Overkill - Dropout.mp3


----------



## suspencewriter

Platypus (I hate you) GREEN DAY
you know the one that says d*ckhead, f*ckface, c*cksmoking, motherf*cking, a**hole, dirty tw*t, waste of semen, i hope you die, HEY!


----------



## Firewriter23

I was just listening to "Halo" By Haley James Scott.  It's on the One Tree Hill Vol. 2 Soundtrack.  Yes, I know i'm werid. lol.


----------



## XandrilZaax

I Am Free - Newsboys


----------



## ms. vodka

"The End of a Love Affair"

-Billie Holliday


----------



## Oasis Writer

Blank Earth - Chevelle


----------



## Avarice

superpredators -Massive Attack


----------



## ms. vodka

"Georgia On My Mind"

-Billie Holiday


----------



## Oasis Writer

Radio - Video - System of a Down


----------



## Envy's Ultimate Fan

White Hill-Maromi's theme


----------



## gigi

"So Fresh, So Clean" - Outkast


----------



## Hodge

"Rhymes Of An Hour" - Mazzy Star


----------



## pinkpanther191

"Paul's Song" by M. Ward. If you have good taste in music and/or an open mind, I dare you to listen to that song and not like it. Impossible.


----------



## Hodge

Sounds like a bastard child of Louis Armstrong and Dave Matthews. Ick. I no like, and my music taste is supreme.

"Roseblood" - Mazzy Star


----------



## Archduke Robert of France

ICK.

Sonata No. 27 in E Minor, Op. 90: Mt Lebhaftigkeit Und Durchaus Mit Empfindung Und Ausdurc (Con VIvacita  E Sempre Con Sentimento Ed Espressione) - Jeno Jando


----------



## A_MacLaren

Waltz Real Slow- HTRK


----------



## Archduke Robert of France

EEW.

Virus of Happiness - Virus


----------



## XandrilZaax

Desecration Smile - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## The Silver Druid

LISTEN TO MY HEART - BoA

Jpop/Kpop is awesome!!!


----------



## Archduke Robert of France

The Silver Druid said:
			
		

> LISTEN TO MY HEART - BoA
> 
> Jpop/Kpop is awesome!!!


 

You had a heart, Silver?


----------



## Oasis Writer

Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash


----------



## ms. vodka

"Manta Ray"

-the Pixies

(not to be confused with "Do the Manta Ray")


----------



## Sephiroth

currently listening to :

God Module - A Night Like This


----------



## Oasis Writer

My Balls - Eminem


----------



## Gauda

Don Mclean - Vincent (Starry Starry Night)


----------



## Oasis Writer

10 Years Today - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Dr Hobo

Mad Flava - Fatboy Slim


----------



## Oasis Writer

I Still Miss Someone - Johnny Cash


----------



## The Space Cowboy

Mude - Megaherz


----------



## gigi

"Afternoon Delight" - The Cast of "Anchorman, The Legend of Ron Burgundy"

Now if you don't think this song is the greatest song ever, I will fight you.

That's no lie.


----------



## Hodge

I hope you're not too macho to hit a girly-man, then.

"Cypress Grove" - Clutch


----------



## gigi

bring it, nancy.


----------



## salvothasock

hahaha, oh gigli... *wipes tears* oh god...

who shot who in the what now??

ah! i be listenin to atreyu, at least i know im a sinner


----------



## Oasis Writer

Love Like Winter - AFI


----------



## mandax

"Defying Gravity" from Wicked the musical


----------



## Oasis Writer

Sunday Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash


----------



## ms. vodka

(I like that song, but I prefer the Kristofferson version.)

"This Mess We're In"

-Radiohead + PJ Harvey


----------



## Oasis Writer

Leech - Limp Bizkit


----------



## eyes of the world

all blues - miles davis

(jazz is great music for contemplation)


----------



## ms. vodka

"Have You Ever Seen the Rain"

-The Ramones, though


----------



## bob rulz

"Through the Iris" by 10 Years


----------



## CrazyJill000

The Wall-Pink Floyd.


----------



## Perfect_D.r.u.g

Nine Inch Nails - Throw this away


----------



## Danag

Working for the Weekend - Loverboy 

... 

lol


----------



## CrazyJill000

Now-

Rollover D.J. - Jet


----------



## bob rulz

"Rapture" by Hurt


----------



## eyes of the world

cortez the killer - neil young


----------



## ms. vodka

"Lover Man (Oh, Where Can You Be?)"

-Billie Holiday


----------



## Drzava

armin van buuren a state of trance #250 celebration!!!'



edit: my first post ever in this thread


----------



## AshBeanNun

Attica's Flower Box Window, Carbon Leaf


----------



## Pawn

Drzava said:
			
		

> armin van buuren a state of trance #250 celebration!!!'
> 
> 
> 
> edit: my first post ever in this thread



What made you cave?


----------



## Drzava

Best music I've ever heard


----------



## gigi

"Neon Lights (ton-up mix)" - Kraftwerk


----------



## gigi

"Boing Boom Tschak" - Kraftwerk

Best electronic whip-crack break ever known to mankind.

I am going to find and paste lyrics.  lol...

EDIT:

Boing boom tschak
Boing boom tschak
Boing boom tschak

Boing peng boom tschak peng
Boing peng boom tschak peng
Boing peng boom tschak peng

Boing peng boom tschak peng
Boing peng boom tschak peng
Boing peng boom tschak peng

Boing peng boom tschak tschatschak tschak
Bboing peng boom tschak tschatschak tschak
Boing peng boom tschak tschatschak tschak

Music non stop - Techno pop
Music non stop - Techno pop

Boing peng boom tschak bbboing bboing
Boing peng boom tschak bbboing bboing
Boing peng boom tschak pppeng ppeng
Boing peng boom tschak bbboing bboing
Boing peng boom tschak bbboing bboing
Boing peng boom tschak bbboing bboing
Boing peng boom tschak bbboing bboing
Boom boom ...... zong

Boing peng boom tschak bboing peng
Boing peng boom tschak boing boing
Boing peng boom tschak boom boom
Boing peng boom tschak boom boing
Boing tschak boom tschak tschak
Boing peng boom tschak boboing
Boing peng boom tschak bboing peng
Boom boom ......

Boing boing peng boom tschak tschak peng
Boing peng boom tschak beep beep
Boing peng boom tschak psst psst
Boing peng boom tschak zzzong
Boing peng boom tschak zong zong
Boing peng boom tschak tschak peng,
Boing peng boom tschak zzzzong
Boing peng boom tschak ppppeng
Boing peng boom tschak tschak tschak tschak
Boing peng boom tschak bbboing bboing
Boing peng boom tschak bbboing boing
Boing peng boom tschak boing peng
Boing peng boom tschak bbboing peng
Boing peng boom tschak boing boing
Boing peng boom tschak boom peng
Boing ...... zong

Boing peng boom tschak peng
Boing peng boom tschak tschak tschak tschak
Boing peng boom tschak bbboing peng
Boing peng boom tschak bbboing boing
Boing peng boom tschak bbboing
Boing peng boom tschak tschak boing
Boing peng boom tschak boom boing
Boing ...... zong


----------



## Hodge

CrazyJill000 said:
			
		

> The Wall-Pink Floyd.




_The Wall_ isn't a song.


"Love Is Stronger Than Death" - The The


----------



## The Space Cowboy

Die Eier Von Satan - Tool


----------



## Ty_lol

Where'd You Go- Fort Minor


----------



## stephanie

"Welcome Home" - Coheed And Cambria


----------



## Oasis Writer

Endlessly, She Said - AFI


----------



## gigi

"Kick Out The Jams" - MC5


----------



## gigi

"Rocket Reducer No. 62 (Rama Lama Fa Fa Fa)" - MC5


----------



## Oracle

"This Boy" - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Hawke

Mad World - Gary Jules


----------



## Ty_lol

One Last Run- Nickelback


----------



## gigi

"Tell Me When To Go" - E-40

go ahead - put ya stunna shades on and ghost ride the whip.


----------



## Hawke

The World I Know - Collective Soul


----------



## zoya_brar

'i feel fine'-- Beatles


----------



## gigi

"Jump 'n Shout" - Basement Jaxx

again.

there is only one explanation...


----------



## Astra

I am listening to "Rush of Blood to the Head," by Coldplay.  They are awesome, and Martin is utterly beyond our world philisophically and poetically.

You said I'm gonna buy this place and burn it down 
I'm gonna put it six feet underground 
I'm gonna buy this place and watch it fall
Stand here beside me baby in the crumbling walls 
Oh I'm gonna buy this place and start a fire
Stand here until I fill all your hearts desire
Because I'm gonna buy this place and see it burn
And do back the things it did to you in return
Huuuhhhh [x4]
You said I'm gonna buy a gun and start a war
If you can tell me something worth fighting for
Oh and I'm gonna buy this place is what I said
Blame it upon a rush of blood to the head
Honey, all the movements you're starting to make
See me crumble and fall on my face
And I know the mistakes that I've made
See it all disappear without a trace
And they call as they beckon you on
They say start as you need to go on
Start as you need to go on
Said I'm gonna buy this place and see it go
Stand here beside me baby, watch the orange glow
Some'll laugh and some just sit and cry
You just sit down there and you wonder why
So I'm gonna buy a gun and start a war
If you can tell me something worth fighting for
I'm gonna buy this place is what I said
Blame it upon a rush of blood to the head
Oh to the head
Honey, all the movements you're starting to make
See me crumble and fall on my face
And I know the mistakes that I've made
See it all disappear without a trace
And they call as they beckon you on
They say start as you need to go on
As you need to go on
As you need to go on
So meet me by the bridge
Meet me by the lane
When am I gonna see that pretty face again
Oh meet me on the road
Meet me where I said
Blame it all upon a rush of blood to the head


----------



## Archduke Robert of France

^^

Translation - Eww.


96 Quite Bitter Beings - CKY


----------



## Hawke

On The Turning Away - Pink Floyd


----------



## zoya_brar

if tomorrow never comes.. ronan keating


----------



## Hawke

Time - Hootie and the Blowfish


(I should look up the lyrics sometime - I can't understand half of what he's saying but it's still a good tune. hehe)


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Delete

travelin' soldier- dixie chicks


----------



## CrazyJill000

Tongiht- Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Cearo

Stalker Love Song--Pieter de Jong

http://www.myspace.com/pieterdejong


----------



## Korivak

Volcano - Damien Rice.


----------



## Hodge

"Stop Me If You Think You've Heard This One Before" - The Smiths


----------



## silverwriter

Brick - Ben Folds Five


----------



## Ty_lol

Crystal Village - Pete Yorn


----------



## gigi

"The Maestro" - Beastie Boys

le sigh...


----------



## Hawke

Talk - Coldplay


----------



## salvothasock

INXS-you're unbelievable


----------



## Achilles

All Day and All of the Night - The Kinks


----------



## gigi

"Kino" - Cabaret Voltaire


----------



## gigi

"Love's Easy Tears" - Cocteau Twins

god i love youtube


----------



## Oasis Writer

Blue Monday - New Order


----------



## Cearo

Outsider--A Perfect Circle


----------



## ebmadman

"Fall To Pieces"-Velvet Revolver. The gospel according to Scott Weiland, gotta love it.


----------



## Esther Hoffman Howard

aLONE aGAIN nATURALLY


----------



## Envy's Ultimate Fan

I am listening to one of my favorites by beathoven; Moonlight Sonnata.


----------



## Novicewriter

ONE UP THE B-SIDE- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Sigur Rós-gong. I know I seem obsessed but listen to them or watch video glosoli- first thing to make me cry in years
http://www.sigur-ros.co.uk/media/index.php


----------



## Ty_lol

Believe Me - Fort Minor


----------



## Sephiroth

In Strict Confidence - Paradise Regained


----------



## gigi

"La-La-La (excuse me miss again)" - Jay-Z


----------



## ms. vodka

how did i know that's what you were going to post?  

be smokin' dat la la la.

"five years"

-david bowie


----------



## gigi

touch it bring it babe watch it turn it leave it stop format it

get low bus...
muscles

TURN IT UP...
god DAYUM!


----------



## ProudestMonkey

Smooth Rider - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## jailed bird

'Disorder' by Joy Division. The opening bass riff goes right through me.


----------



## gigi

"I Bleed" - Pixies

It's on this link, but it's the second song, which is a little more than halfway through the stream.


----------



## ebmadman

Skid Row-"I Remember You"


----------



## gigi

"Charm" - lovesliescrushing

my old friend recently found me online, and it seems he has a band or two - this is one of them!


----------



## writergirl1418

"hands down" dashboard confessional


----------



## skeh

"Waiting for the Centipede"  by The Fever


----------



## wowzer77

Silent Jealousy by X-Japan!


----------



## gigi

"Kochi Pussy" - Rainbow Lion Roll & Kappa Agari


----------



## Syren

"Pussy Control" - Prince


----------



## gigi

word association is down the hall, to the right...


----------



## Syren

Pah.. I was listenin to it... prove otherwise... pth.

(course I put it on just to type that.. *shrugs*)


----------



## BillyLiar

Colin Meloy - I've Changed my Plea to Guilty (Morrissey Cover)


----------



## Hawke

Let's Go Crazy - Prince


----------



## Cearo

Six Underground--Sneaker Pimps


----------



## BillyLiar

your bruise - deathcab for cutie


----------



## Cearo

Day is Done--featuring Norah Jones

I don't remember the band she's with in this song, but it's cool and jazzy.


----------



## Pawn

I highly recommend Nick Drake's original _Day is Done_, incidentally. You can find it on his first album.


----------



## Achilles

Hallelujah, performed by Jeff Buckley.


----------



## tgcid

"The Hong Kong Blues" by Hoagy Carmichael (spelling? oh well)


----------



## Dan Price

Vicariuos by Tool


----------



## Krazy Pengwin

Cathouse - Faster Pussycat


----------



## Cearo

Maria Maria--Santana

Really Pawn?  Is it that good?


----------



## eyes of the world

passenger - deftones with tool singer his name escapes me


----------



## Cearo

Hotel California--the Eagles

You mean Maynard James Keenan EOW.


----------



## Achilles

The Happy Song - Delirious?


----------



## Cearo

Gotta Knock a Little Harder--Yoko Kanno from the Cowboy Bebop soundtrack


----------



## Krazy Pengwin

My kids singing(?) in the next room...AAARRRGGHHH!!!!


----------



## Achilles

Lullaby for Gaia - BT


----------



## aliceedelweiss

Just the Other Side of Pain By Jilly Tracy



> with tool singer his name escapes me


Maynard something. Maynard is awesome...


----------



## Achilles

Black Mountain Side - Led Zeppelin


----------



## MarkINR

Don't save us from the flame--by--M83


----------



## Avarice

TOOL - anemia


----------



## aliceedelweiss

One Caress By Depeche Mode

Avarice, nice song.


----------



## LyricalMystery

Rooftops - Lost Prophets.

Boys from my own country. Shame about Ian going "scene" to fit in with the crowd. He was a relatively nice guy before fame went to his head. His parents live down the road from me.


----------



## Cearo

Lateralus--Tool


----------



## Krazy Pengwin

Sex Party by The Quireboys


----------



## Bika

Only by Ra


----------



## Lynn-Alexandria

Jen '24'


----------



## Hawke

back by popular demand (mine) and because I love the movie Mrs. Doubtfire...


Dude Looks Like A Lady - Aerosmith


----------



## Cearo

Back 2 Good--Matchbox 20


----------



## imrhati

i am listening to the Hybrid Theory (entire album) by Linkin Park.

it is damn good, ad i got it for dirt cheap since it so old.


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Ritz 107- Fischerspooner


----------



## Krazy Pengwin

Hawke said:
			
		

> Dude Looks Like A Lady - Aerosmith



Fantastic song. Found it on the pub jukebox tonight.

(sorry if the spelling is off, I'm a little pished)


----------



## Hawke

(Thanks, KP. Erm, pished? Is that the same as tipsy? lol)

Peace Of Mind - Boston


----------



## Krazy Pengwin

Hawke said:
			
		

> (Thanks, KP. Erm, pished? Is that the same as tipsy? lol)



A bit like tipsy, and then some :-D.

King of New York - The Quireboys


----------



## Hawkeye

O Mio Bambino Caro by Victoria de los Angeles

Pished? Well, then, is it still better to be pished off than pished on?


Oops, song just changed to Baba O'Riley by the Who . . . . mix disc, you know.


----------



## Cearo

From a shell--off the underworld soundtrack.  The soundtrack's better than the movie.


----------



## gigi

"Only Shallow" - My Bloody Valentine


----------



## Cearo

Crybaby--Janis Joplin


----------



## Archduke Robert of France

96 Quite Bitter Beings - CKY


----------



## Jukebox

dirty harry by gorillaz


----------



## Rob

Snowblind, Black Sabbath

Cornucopia, Black Sabbath


----------



## Hawke

Day-O (Beetlejuice soundtrack) - Harry Belafonte


----------



## Hawke

(yeah, yeah, it's a double post...blah blah... *grin*)


Shake, Shake Senora (Beetlejuice soundtrack) - Harry Belafonte


----------



## Deleted member 14306

What makes the monkey dance? - Chuck Prophet


----------



## DeathofaDevil

Super Ultra Violet - Nelo Angelo Theme (Devil May Cry)

Get Inside - Stone Sour


----------



## Addison

"One charming night" from Purcell's _Faerie Queen._

Yes, I know. I believe my youth died when _Doctor Who _was cancelled.


----------



## Cearo

Bobbie Magee -- Janis Joplin


----------



## stephanie

S


----------



## Hawke

Cuban Pete (The Mask soundtrack) - Jim Carrey


----------



## Firewriter23

"Welcome Home" - Brian Littrell


----------



## Hawke

Della And The Dealer - Hoyt Axton

(it's so cute!)


----------



## Cearo

Hotel California -- The Eagles


----------



## Hawke

Because Of You - Nickleback


----------



## bob rulz

Mama Will Provide from Once on This Island.

and it just switched to...

Three Days Grace - Burn


----------



## Cearo

Stairway to Heaven -- Led Zepplin


----------



## Hawke

Uninvited - Alanis Morrisette


----------



## Hawke

The Bitch Is Back - Elton John


----------



## stephanie

S


----------



## ms. vodka

"With or Without You"

-U2

(i had forgotten how much i liked it)


----------



## gigi

someonesay

LEMON!


----------



## rbradley_80

Several ways to die trying

Dashboard Confessional


----------



## gigi

"Here Comes Alice" - The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## gigi

"I Want You" - Elvis Costello

$%^#%^&%^
this song...
total mind fuck.


----------



## ms. vodka

muah ha ha ha ha.

told you.

"harsh truth of the camera eye"

-morrissey


----------



## Cearo

Girls--Tricky


----------



## demon_

Everyone Looks So Good From Here - UnderOath


----------



## bob rulz

Nine Inch Nails - The Collector


----------



## gigi

"Get Down Hit The Floor" - Twista & Pitbull


----------



## Amour

Stop the car by Circa Survive.


----------



## demon_

Reinventing Your Exit -Underoath


----------



## Addison

Every time I look in here, I seem to age another decade. 

It's Ralph Vaughn Williams for me. My youth died quickly and painfully.


----------



## bob rulz

Angels and Airwaves - The Gift (this is among the best songs ever made...)


----------



## bobothegoat

I've been listening to a band I just recently discovered on Pandora.com

"Through the Looking Glass"
-Machinae Supremacy


----------



## demon_

There COuld Be Nothing After This - Underoath

(love the screamo/hardcore)


----------



## Achilles

Golden Slumbers - Beatles

Beautiful song


----------



## ms. vodka

> Every time I look in here, I seem to age another decade.



addison, aren't you 18?

good thing then, huh.... or you might be _really old_ by now.


----------



## Amour

This could be love by The alkaline trio.
into 
Lychanthropy by Fear before the march of flames


----------



## Cearo

Turning Point -- The Elders


----------



## daisy

I'm currently listening to America's "Muskrat Love" on Napsterlinks. I couldn't help but notice in this song how the acoustic guitar is panned on the right side, and the keyboards are panned either a little bit to the left or to the middle. This song also reminded me of how The Doobie Brothers do their harmony parts. It almost sounded like them, but I know it's not. What do you guys think of this song? 

America - Muskrat Love
http://www.napster.com/player/tracks/15342303


----------



## gigi

"Do you, do you want my love?" - ELO


----------



## Avarice

Faster Kill Pussycat - Paul Oakenfold

hot dance song


----------



## gigi

"Let's Go" - The Cars


----------



## ms. vodka

"jumping someone else's train"

-the cure


----------



## gigi

"It's Like That" (and that's the way it is.) - Run DMC


----------



## Hawke

Walk This Way - Aerosmith


----------



## Hodge

"Barbarism Begins at Home" - The Smiths


----------



## Ty_lol

Dancing With Myself by The Dallas?


----------



## take a whiff on me

Blind Blake - I Was Afraid Of That


----------



## ms. vodka

"let's go to bed"

-the cure


----------



## silverwriter

alone

-majandra delfino


----------



## newwriter19

falling to pieces - velvet revolver


----------



## bob rulz

Artist -> Song!!!!!!!

Ahem...

Anyway...

Tool - The Pot


----------



## ms. vodka

"whatever happened to my rock and roll"

-black rebel motorcycle club


----------



## gigi

"Burning Airlines Give You So Much More" - Brian Eno


----------



## Achilles

Come Sail Away - Styx


----------



## gigi

"Call of the Wreckin' Ball" - X / The Knitters


----------



## Dark Sided Moon

"Somewhere I belong" Linkin Park


----------



## gigi

"You Only Live Once..." -  The Strokes


----------



## Hodge

"Idiot Prayer" - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Achilles

Witchi Tai To - Harper's Bizarre

[ot]Thanks Syren[/ot]


----------



## Hawke

Poison - Alice Cooper



(Ohhhyeahhhh...)


----------



## bob rulz

Submersed - Hollow


----------



## Hawke

Silent Lucidity - Queensryche


(When I first heard it I swear I thought it was Pink Floyd. Maybe it was just me.)


----------



## sanctuary

Silence-Quiet


----------



## faeriedanzer19

"Excerpts From Various Notes (Strewn Around the Bedroom Floor of April Connolly February 24, 1997)"--Cursive
--one of my favorites. long, odd title. perfect, articulate, emotional song.


----------



## newwriter19

from dusk till dawn - the 69 eyes


----------



## Hawke

Ashes - Socialburn


----------



## Hodge

Hawke said:
			
		

> Silent Lucidity - Queensryche
> 
> 
> (When I first heard it I swear I thought it was Pink Floyd. Maybe it was just me.)



Nope. That's what originally attracted me to them, too. Check out _Operation: Mindcrime_ -- best concept album you'll ever hear.

"Don't Stand So Close To Me" - The Police


----------



## ButteredKazoo

7th Symphony - Beethoven


----------



## newwriter19

my obsession - skillet


----------



## Jukebox

Eternal Flame by The Bangles


----------



## LyricalMystery

American Hi-Fi - The Geek Gets The Girl
All American Rejects - Dirty Little Secret
ELO - Mr Bluesky


----------



## Scarecrow

Black Fingernails, Red Wine by Eskimo Joe. Kickarse band from my hometown.

Can't wait for July 7 and Muse's latest album! This is gonna be the first album I ever buy. I've downloaded music my whole life, but Muse are my favourite band and I feel I owe them something.


----------



## Avarice

Belsen - Sex pistols


----------



## tRiPpInHeArT

RIGHT THIS MINUTE, I am listening to Shakira & Wyclef: Hips Don't Lie. 

(God, I wish I knew how to salsa dance!)

Next up is Armed Robbery by 8ball&MJG, and after that is Rainman by Eminem...


----------



## Sephiroth

Skinny Puppy - The Killing Game


----------



## bob rulz

Eve 6 - Heres to the Night


----------



## BillyLiar

neutral milk hotel - gardenhead / leave me alone


----------



## bob rulz

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Avarice

Bob sure dont rule if hes listening to that, unless he be one of them "homo" sexuals.

I think I'm falling in love, orchestral version - Velvet Underground


----------



## Quantum Loser

Three minutes' worth of heavy breathing on my MP3 player.


----------



## ButteredKazoo

Heart of the Sunrise - Yes


----------



## gigi

"Prototype" - Outkast


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Satellite (Dave Matthews Band)


----------



## Hawke

Hodge said:
			
		

> Nope. That's what originally attracted me to them, too. Check out _Operation: Mindcrime_ -- best concept album you'll ever hear.


 
Thank you, Hodge. I'll check that out. Any recommendations?



On The Turning Away - Pink Floyd


----------



## Hodge

You have to listen to the whole album. It's a concept album. Although _Suite Sister Mary_ is a very cool track.


"Layla" - God


----------



## Hawke

Hodge said:
			
		

> You have to listen to the whole album. It's a concept album. Although _Suite Sister Mary_ is a very cool track.


 
Again, thank you. I'll have to go out and buy the album tomorrow, since _I Don't Believe In Love, Revolution Calling, Suite Sister Mary_ and _The Needle Lies_ were the only tracks available. 



Suite Sister Mary - Queensryche

(TT: 10:39? wow)


----------



## Hodge

Also try out Mostly Autumn. They're a bit harder to find, but if you like Pink Floyd or Celtic music you'll love them to death and send them naked pictures of yourself like I do.


----------



## Hawke

Thank you again. I love Celtic music, actually. But...I think I'll pass on sending naked pics of myself to bands and just buy the albums instead. lol


Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## sanctuary

Sanctuary-Utada Hikaru


----------



## Ty_lol

"The Summer" ATB


----------



## sanctuary

Make Damn Sure- Taking Back Sunday


----------



## bob rulz

Nickelback - Feelin' Way Too Damn Good


----------



## newwriter19

turbonegro - all my friends are dead


----------



## ms. vodka

"three days" -jane's addiction


----------



## Ty_lol

Landing - Moby


----------



## Hawke

Dance Dance - Fall Out Boy


----------



## BillyLiar

punch-a-size by casey jones


----------



## Ty_lol

Adrenaline - Gavin Rossdale


----------



## gigi

lol, jen...  now you're on the Jane's kick!

"Young Boy" - Clipse


----------



## newwriter19

walk away - kelly clarkson


----------



## demon_

Kiss The Envelope - This Runs Through

(hardcore)


----------



## ButteredKazoo

Sister Midnight - Iggy Pop


----------



## beautifulempress

Luxurious - Gwen Stefani


----------



## newwriter19

stupify - disturbed


----------



## Sephiroth

laibach - opus dei (life is life)


----------



## Avarice

Safety Dance - Talking Heads


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Piano Man- Billy Joel


----------



## Cearo

Out of Reach -- You're Pretty


----------



## gigi

"ohhhh, my feelings are more important than yours..."


----------



## ButteredKazoo

_*The Black Angel's Death Song - *The Velvet Underground_


----------



## ms. vodka

'Lighten Up'

-beastie boys


----------



## Avarice

Black Milk - Massive Attack


----------



## gigi

"Try a Little Tenderness" - Otis Redding


----------



## Hodge

"The Joke's On You" - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Archduke Robert of France

Planet Hell - Nightwish


----------



## take a whiff on me

Hot Dogs - Blind Lemon Jefferson


----------



## LyricalMystery

Devil In a Midnight Mass - Billy Talent


----------



## Archduke Robert of France

Forever Not Yours - A-Ha


----------



## gigi

"My possession" - Ministry...


----------



## Ty_lol

Adrenaline - Gavin Rossdale


----------



## fallacyismymask

lust a prima vista-spill canvas


----------



## newwriter19

H.I.M - beautiful


----------



## Hawke

Skibbereen - Celtic Mystique (Howard Baer)


----------



## October Song

fallacyismymask said:
			
		

> lust a prima vista-spill canvas



Great song.

A.D.I.D.A.S.-Korn


----------



## Cearo

gimme gimme gimme--A Perfect Circle


----------



## mN.sparroW

Red Colored Stars - Ours


----------



## mN.sparroW

Les Claypool - One Better


----------



## Bika

Spawn - George


----------



## newwriter19

the show - girls aloud


----------



## beautifulempress

love, peace & happiness - Out Of Eden


----------



## Ty_lol

Feuer Frei - Rammstein


----------



## pride.in.introspection

Change by Deftones


----------



## Mystery

Crimson Rider - Masterplan


----------



## Cearo

Schism--Tool


----------



## sanctuary

sending postcadrs from a plane crash-Fallout  boy


----------



## Cearo

Dogs of Lust -- The The


----------



## sanctuary

Good Times(I Get High)-styles P


----------



## Hawke

Iris - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Cearo

Where I Stand -- Days of the New


----------



## sanctuary

slowdance on the inside- Taking Back Sunday


----------



## Hawke

Waterfalls - TLC

(Well, I was listening to it, until I accidentally deleted it. lol)


----------



## Ty_lol

Give Up The Grudge - Gob


----------



## newwriter19

dope - u spin me round


----------



## take a whiff on me

Hot Dogs - Blind Lemon Jefferson


----------



## Sephiroth

front 242 - Gripped by Fear
God Module - a night like this


----------



## daisy

I'm currently listening to Los Bravos's "Black Is Black" on Napsterlinks. I haven't heard this song in so long that I completely forgotten about it existed. I remember hearing this song in high school, and loving it then. I guess I didn't hear it much then. For the longest time, i was trying to find out who did the song, and now it's available to me. It's awesome to go back to oldies and discover stuff like this. What do you guys think of this song? 

Los Bravos - Black Is Black
http://www.napster.com/player/tracks/16410342


----------



## sanctuary

7 minutes in heaven- Fallout Boy


----------



## Scarecrow's Arrow

Passive, APC.


----------



## sanctuary

We are the champions-Queen


----------



## mN.sparroW

Grandmaster Flash and The Fabulous Five - The Message


----------



## Hawke

A Beautiful Mind Soundtrack - (James Horner/Jim Brickman) - Piano Instrumental 1


----------



## gigi

"The Mercy Seat" - Nick Cave


----------



## Hawke

Chain Of Fools - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Falling Rain

Ziggy stardust - [SIZE=-1]David Bowie[/SIZE]


----------



## looie

Tom Petty - It'll All Work Out (Elizabethtown OST)

L.


----------



## Avarice

my beautiful sinking ship - devics


----------



## Mystery

Black funeral - Dragonlord
The solo to be exact.


----------



## Straylight

Ferret Army - Blacksail's Linear Eternity

~SL


----------



## Mystery

Never, Ever - Hammerfall
Most Beautiful love song.


----------



## Hawke

The Hardest Part - Coldplay


----------



## Jukebox

I love you always and forever - donna lewis


----------



## Fantasy of You

Panic! At the Disco.. The Kooks.. Orson.. Dirty Pretty Things..  The Libertines.. Foo  Fighters.. Red Hot Chilli Peppers.. 

ect lol


----------



## Hawke

Mull Of Kintyre - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## Mystery

Crimson Ride - Masterplan
Best chorus vocals ever.


----------



## Cearo

This is the Night -- The The  (Thanks to Hodge, I'm completely addicted.)


----------



## Straylight

Counting Blue Cars, Dishwalla.

~SL


----------



## gigi

"Walking Spanish" - Tom Waits


----------



## Cearo

Fiddle and Drum -- A Perfect Circle


----------



## Deathwishboy

"Heres to you" rascal flatts


----------



## Mystery

Silverstein wins the internet
http://media.putfile.com/Silverstein-Wins-the-Internet


----------



## Cearo

Beautiful Accident -- You're Pretty


----------



## bob rulz

Breaking Benjamin - Simple Design


----------



## Straylight

Mellowdrone - Fuck It Man

~SL


----------



## Beez617

"Unchanging"
-Joe Zelek


----------



## gigi

"The Way You Move" - Outkast

then

"Bucky Done Gun" - M.I.A.


----------



## Hawke

Time Warp - soundtrack - Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Cearo

Heaven's a Lie -- Lacuna Coil


----------



## BillyLiar

where you'll find me now by neutral milk hotel


----------



## gigi

"You Only Live Once" - The Strokes

So pretty.  And the lyrics are fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Bika

Tourniquet - Evanescence


----------



## Cearo

Oh wow, that's so weird!  That's what I'm listening to Bika.


----------



## Mystery

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6M19uaDaJE&search=nightwish


----------



## Avarice

I think that I would die - Hole.


----------



## Jukebox

molly's lips by nirvana


----------



## daisy

I'm currently listening to Toto's "I'll Supply The Love" on Napsterlinks. I've loved this song ever since I first heard it on the Itunes radio a few weeks or so ago. The thing that grabs my ear the most is the guitar progressions. It's so basic and fun to play that it'd be hard for me to get sick of it. What do you guys think of this song? 

Toto - I'll Supply The Love
http://www.napster.com/player/tracks/12784279


----------



## daisy

I'm currently listening to Toto's "I'll Supply The Love" on Napsterlinks. I've loved this song ever since I first heard it on the Itunes radio a few weeks or so ago. The thing that grabs my ear the most is the guitar progressions. It's so basic and fun to play that it'd be hard for me to get sick of it. What do you guys think of this song? 

 Toto - I'll Supply The Love
http://www.napster.com/player/tracks/12784279


----------



## gigi

"I Wanna Be Adored" - The Stone Roses


----------



## Bika

"Devilred" by Moonspell


----------



## newwriter19

Darude - feel the beat


----------



## Mystery

Nemesis - Arch Enemy


----------



## gigi

only you


----------



## Straylight

Godspeed You Black Emperor - Moya

~SL


----------



## PamHKyle

Should Be Sleeping - Emerson Drive
just love their music


----------



## mashowasho

RIGHT NOW i am listening to something by AFI
I would tell you what exactly but my ipod screen is broken 

mostly these days, though, i listen to The Who because they are gods.


----------



## Amour

The Pines by _Portugal. The man_


----------



## Verago

Butthole Surfers - Pepper.


----------



## Bika

That ^^ song rocks.

One Step Closer - Linkin Park


----------



## Archduke Robert of France

Je te veux - Erik Satie


----------



## Hawke

Everybody's Everything - Santana


(old-school stuff, imo Carlos at his finest.)


----------



## Jukebox

Do Re Mi - Nirvana


----------



## Archduke Robert of France

Moon Over the Castle (Orchestra Version) - Masahiro Andoh


----------



## Hawke

Something The Boy Said - Sting


----------



## Straylight

Built to Spill - Linus and Lucy (Peanuts cover)

~SL


----------



## Hodge

"16 Miles" - Ego Likeness


----------



## Hawke

They Dance Alone - Sting


----------



## Hodge

That's a sad song.


"Waking Hour" - The Gathering


----------



## silverwriter

An Angel Falls - Gabriel Yared


----------



## Hodge

"Skellig" - Loreena McKennitt


----------



## Hawke

Time - Hootie And The Blowfish


----------



## Archduke Robert of France

Why can't you people listen to normal music? Lol...

French National Anthem - I dunno


----------



## Hawke

*La gasp!*

*grin*

The Hardest Part - Coldplay  (yes, again.


----------



## gigi

"One Armed Scissor" - At The Drive-in


----------



## stephanie

S


----------



## newwriter19

the human drive in hi-fi - CKY


----------



## Lord-N

Wishing you were somehow here again - Michael Crawford; heavenly...


----------



## Syren

The Joker and the Thief - Wolfmother

(great album btw... solid solid)


----------



## PamHKyle

House on Fire - Arkarna


----------



## Syren

Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict - Pink Floyd


----------



## gigi

"Allison's Starting to Happen" - The Lemonheads

Today is all about Evan Dando and packing.


----------



## Syren

Today is all about homemade vanilla icecream and 311.

Currently, "Amber".


----------



## ms. vodka

311 is lame.

"When I was Cruel"

-Elvis Costello


----------



## gigi

"I Wanna Be Your Dog" - Sex Pistols


----------



## Syren

_311 is not lame!_
_*sheds a tear*_


"God Bless the Child"

-Billy Holiday


_(go ahead, I dare ya to call that one lame... *loads ammo*)_


----------



## rustic_vampire

Vuela Vuela

-Boyz II Men


----------



## Bika

Don't Phunk With My Heart - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## LoneWolf

With You- The Subways (new fave band...they rock)


----------



## silverwriter

Change the World - Eric Clapton


----------



## Amour

Bohemian Rhapsody by Queen


----------



## stephanie

S


----------



## martysings

Sufjan Stevens - Chicago


----------



## Lorlie

Sophia--- Nerina Pollack, 

AMAZING< TOTALLY amazing,. !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mystery

When the lights are down - Kamelot
Just switched from Wahnsihn - Apocalyptic riders


----------



## eMb

The Doors - LA Woman


----------



## gigi

"Car Theif" - Beastie Boys

Some static started
at the pool hall...


----------



## mN.sparroW

George Clinton & Parliament Funkadelics - Atomic Dog


----------



## Ty_lol

"If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life, don't make a pretty woman your wife.  From my personal point of view, get an ugly girl to marrie you."


----------



## Hodge

"The Quiet One" - The Gathering


----------



## Cearo

Monsters -- The Gathering.  Yep, Hodge has corrupted me.


----------



## Bika

Heroin Girl - Everclear


----------



## Archduke Robert of France

Gymnopedie - Erik Satie


----------



## Banzai

"She looks to me" by the Red Hot Chili Peppers (off the new Stadium Arcadium album- I think I'm becoming addicted :S)


----------



## Hawke

River Of Dreams - Billy Joel


----------



## martysings

switchfoot - twenty-four


----------



## gigi

"Razorblade" - The Strokes


----------



## Syren

She's the One - Beta Band


----------



## Ty_lol

I listened to the entire Motion City Soundtrack cd on my way home from work.  Good stuff.


----------



## Bika

Dark Age of Reason (album) - Arcana


----------



## Fantasy of You

The strokes do rok


----------



## Hawke

Have a Little Faith in Me - Van Morrison


----------



## Crazy_dude6662

cell block tango (he had it comin') - chicago


----------



## gigi

"That's How Strong My Love Is" - Otis Redding


----------



## ButteredKazoo

Ghost (Piano Trio) - Beethoven


----------



## DrKilljoy

Mann Gegan Mann (Man Against Man) by Rammstein


----------



## Syren

"Waiting on an Angel" - Ben Harper


----------



## Syren

"Green Eyes" - Coldplay


----------



## newwriter19

ooh la la la - e-rotic


----------



## ButteredKazoo

"Looking Out My Back Door" - CCR


----------



## DrKilljoy

"It's Not You" by Halestorm


----------



## silverwriter

Straightjacket Feeling - All-American Rejects


----------



## gigi

"The Ghost Has No Home" - Harold Budd and Cocteau Twins


----------



## ButteredKazoo

"Squarehead" - Iggy Pop


----------



## gigi

"My Brother's Wife" - Butthole Surfers

(here we go again - the addiction claims me)


----------



## Sephiroth

Now we are free - lisa gerrard


----------



## DrKilljoy

Sweet Dreams by the Eurithmics.


----------



## martysings

Casimir Pulaski Day (live) - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Shut Me Up" by MSI.


----------



## PamHKyle

Behind closed doors - Charlie Rich


----------



## proseredguy

*The Source*

Angel Tension by Biff Rose

Angel tension in my soul,
Going back top my source,
Going back in memory.

The peace I find in me is sweet
Simplicity


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Hybrid Rainbow" by the Pillows.


----------



## ButteredKazoo

"Polly" - Nirvana


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Buck Dich" by Rammstein


----------



## Ty_lol

Adrenaline by Gavin Rossdale


----------



## ButteredKazoo

"Californication" - RHCP


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Burnout- Green Day


----------



## martysings

Bright Eyes - Land Locked Blues


----------



## ButteredKazoo

"Night and Day" - Cole Porter, Stan Getz, and Bill Evans


----------



## andreaypich

Leatherface - I don't want to be the one to say it


----------



## mashowasho

The Who - Wire & Glass


----------



## Avarice

Belsen - Sex pistols


----------



## Hawke

I Dream Of Rain - Sting


----------



## silverwriter

here's to the night - eve6


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Let the Bodies Hit the Floor" from Drowning Pool.


----------



## Ty_lol

The Rock Show - Blink 182


----------



## silverwriter

i go crazy - dht


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Can't Stop" by the Red Hot Chili Peppers (best song from them!)


----------



## Ty_lol

With or Without You - U2


----------



## ButteredKazoo

"A One God Universe" - William S. Burroughs


----------



## gigi

"I Can't Wait" - Hepcat


----------



## ButteredKazoo

"Chinese Dictionary" - Quarter-Pounder

QUARTER-POUNDER


----------



## martysings

Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Crawling (remix)" from Linkin Park


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Remedy" from Seether


----------



## martysings

Bright Eyes - At the Bottom of Everything


----------



## Hawke

Angel - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## silverwriter

too far gone - all american rejects


----------



## Ty_lol

Swing Swing - All American Rejects
Thanks, silver!


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

The Reason- Hoobastank


----------



## palomino

any country fans out there ?  I was just listening to Kenny Chesney


----------



## Hawke

Tunnel Of Love - Dire Straits


http://www.atlantabluesky.com/classic/index.html

(Go the the top right under 'Listen Free' and click Dial-Up or Broadband. You can also request a song from the playlist.)


----------



## DrKilljoy

Judas Priest (I've no idea what the name of the song is)


----------



## Syren

Crazy Bitch - Buckcherry

Crazy - Narls Barkley (sp?)


----------



## Sephiroth

VNV Nation - Empires (the best album ever made).


----------



## pensive32

Hips Don't Lie---Shakira


----------



## silverwriter

broken wings - flyleaf


----------



## stephanie

S


----------



## martysings

Seatbelts - Ask DNA


----------



## Ty_lol

Can't Stop - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## Firewriter23

I was just listening to " Welcome Home" by Brian Littrell.


----------



## silverwriter

Blue Eyes Blue - Eric Clapton


----------



## Hodge

"Earthrise" - Camel


----------



## Bika

Cassie by Flyleaf


----------



## gigi

"Half Japanese Girls" - Weezer


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Techno Trance" by DJ Tiesto. (underground music)


----------



## Bika

Ever Dream - Nightwish


----------



## Firewriter23

"Incomplete" by Backstreet Boys


----------



## gigi

"Incomplete" ~*Bad Religion*


----------



## martysings

Incomplete -  Switchfoot


----------



## Hawke

The Riddle (You & I) - Five For Fighting


----------



## BillyLiar

I thought I held you - Wilco


----------



## Bika

Senses Capture - Leaves' Eyes


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

I Wonder What Would Happen to this World- Harry Chapin


----------



## Hawke

100 Years (my fav song) - Five For Fighting


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Float On" by Modest Mouse.


----------



## Mystery

Kalmah - they will return


----------



## Jukebox

Creep - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Ty_lol

Anoushka Shankar - Naked


----------



## gigi

"High Plains Drifter" - Beastie Boys


----------



## playstation60

Shinedown - Godsmack


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

_There Only was one Choice_- Harry Chapin


----------



## Hawke

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd & Eric Clapton


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Space Oddity- David Bowie

Gotta love that dude.


----------



## Bika

Everything Is Good For You - Crowded House


----------



## gigi

"I Need You (For Someone)" - The Jam


----------



## gigi

"Jump Into The Fire" - as covered by LCD Soundsystem


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Finding Out True Love Is Blind" from LouisXIV.


----------



## Jukebox

Kansas - Dust In The Wind


----------



## bob rulz

Seether - Love Her


----------



## DrKilljoy

"F**k You Like An Animal" by the Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## demon_

"Everyone Loos So Good From Here" - underOATH


----------



## gigi

"(I Am Always Touched By Your) Presence Dear" - Blondie


----------



## martysings

the storm outside.


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Slow Country" by the Gorillaz

GORILLAZ ROCK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## demon_

If Everyone Cared - Nickey is Back

(Gorillaz techno-rock!)


----------



## demon_

White Devil - Alexisonfire


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Come Down" by the Pillows


----------



## Cinders

Running Up That Hill (Placebo) 

Quote:

"You don't want to hurt me,
But see how deep the bullet lies.
Unaware that I'm tearing you asunder.
There is thunder in our hearts, baby.
So much hate for the ones we love?
Tell me, we both matter, don't we? "

Sigh...Friday night...


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Tougher Than Leather" by Run-D.M.C.


----------



## demon_

My World - Avril Lavigne


----------



## DrKilljoy

"The Vagina Song" from the Bloodhound Gang.


----------



## bob rulz

The next three songs (since I can't just leave it at one):

Smash Mouth - Stoned
Hurt - Danse Russe
Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## BeL

Return to forever - majestic dance


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Circle- Harry Chapin


----------



## Strummer

"Mojo Hand" - *Lightnin' Hopkins*
"Drive" - *REM*


----------



## kookicat

There You'll Be; Faith Hill.


----------



## Shawn

"Quiet as a Mouse" by Margot and the Nuclear So and So's


----------



## Crazy_dude6662

this is halloween - nightmare before christmas...


----------



## Shawn

"Woodstock" by Crosby, Nash, Stills and Young


----------



## Mystery

gigi said:
			
		

> "High Plains Drifter" - Beastie Boys


White.Trash

The masterplan - Evergrey
then 
A touch of bliss - Everygrey


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Rotting Head" by Cannibal Corpse.

BTW, the Beastie Boys aren't white trash Mystery.


----------



## Shawn

"Counting Blue Cars" Dishwalla


----------



## bob rulz

Yay, 5 songs!

Sugarcult - Do It Alone
Head Automatica - Graduation Day
People In Planes - Falling by the Wayside
Sugar Ray - Every Morning
The Flaming Lips - Race for the Prize


----------



## Shawn

'90s stuff, Bob?

"I Will Follow You Into the Dark" Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## bob rulz

Shawn said:
			
		

> '90s stuff, Bob?


 
Actually, only 2 of those songs are 90s songs. I'm listening to Yahoo Launch and those just happened to be the ones that popped up. But either way, 90s stuff is good.



			
				Shawn said:
			
		

> "I Will Follow You Into the Dark" Death Cab for Cutie


 
Good song.


----------



## Shawn

Yeppers... a little morbid.


----------



## bob rulz

Shawn said:
			
		

> Yeppers... a little morbid.


 
Yeah, well, morbid is good.

And now I'm listening to Snakes on a Plane (Bring It) by Cobra Starship. I guess it's the theme song to that movie.


----------



## Shawn

"Green Eyes" Coldplay


----------



## bob rulz

30 Seconds to Mars - The Kill (Bury Me)


----------



## Shawn

"Far Behind" Candlebox


----------



## bob rulz

Built to Spill - Conventional Wisdom


----------



## demon_

30 Seconds to Mars - The Kill (Bury Me)
EMO
"Far Behind" Candlebox
EMO


I'm listening to some girls sing to me on MSN


----------



## bob rulz

demon_ said:
			
		

> 30 Seconds to Mars - The Kill (Bury Me)
> EMO


 
Not really, but I don't care, it's a good song.


----------



## demon_

It's a great song...hate the video...


----------



## Shawn

"Don't Fear the Reaper" Blue Oyster Cult

"I need more cowbell!"


----------



## demon_

underOATH


----------



## Shawn

"Girls Singing to You"

EMO! lol


----------



## kagechaos

I'm currently listening to:
Neil Diamond - Brother Loves Traveling Salvation Show

Rest of the playlist:
Billy Joel - Piano Man
My Chemical Romance - Give 'Em Hell Kid
Ra - Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (cover)
Lagwagon - Automatic
Switchfoot - Meant to Live

As you can probably tell, I like variety.


----------



## Shawn

"Our House" Crosby, Nash, Stills and Young


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Numbers" by Kraftwerk


----------



## kagechaos

I'm currently listening to:
American Hi-Fi - The Geeks Get the Girls


----------



## demon_

Last Night - 18 Visions


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Cruel - Calexico


----------



## bob rulz

Boy Kill Boy - Civil Sin


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Because I Got High" by Afroman.


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Pleasant Valley Sunday- The Monkees


----------



## Mystery

DrKilljoy said:
			
		

> "Rotting Head" by Cannibal Corpse.
> 
> BTW, the Beastie Boys aren't white trash Mystery.


Yes they are.

Bob zabek - Walk on water


----------



## silverwriter

I'm Lost Without You - Blink 182


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Love Cats - The Cure


----------



## ms. vodka

> Originally Posted by *DrKilljoy*
> _"Rotting Head" by Cannibal Corpse.
> 
> BTW, the Beastie Boys aren't white trash Mystery._
> Yes they are.


sara silverman says what?

"_ohmygod... he's an iiiiidddddddiiiiiiiooooooot!_"

back on topic.

"how soon is now"
-the smiths

i am my own cliche.


----------



## kookicat

Taking Back Sunday, Make Damn Sure


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Duran Duran - Sunshine


----------



## gigi

*"Sugar Kane" - Sonic Youth*
_
"you're perfect in your way..."_


----------



## Bika

Deep Silent Complete - Nightwish


----------



## Hawke

It's Probably Me - Sting


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Call Me Up - Gang of Four


----------



## Hawke

Change The World - Eric Clapton


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Gasoline" by Seether.


----------



## Strummer

"Electric Blue Eyes" - *The Cranberries*

I will never get over 90s music.


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

The Passenger - Iggy Pop *&* David Bowie

I will never get over the 80's


----------



## BeYoNd WoRdS

How to Save a Life - The Fray


----------



## bob rulz

System of a Down - Violent Pornography


----------



## kagechaos

The Offspring - Hit That


----------



## silverwriter

Far Away - Nickelback


----------



## Fantasy of You

Dirty little secret


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Blood Gulch Blues" from the RvB OST Trocadero


----------



## martysings

Thrice - Blanket of Ghosts


----------



## Bika

Are You Missing Me - Elis


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Flight of the Valkyries" by Wagner.


----------



## Strummer

"refugee" - *Tom Petty*


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Best of You" by the Foo Fighters.


----------



## Firewriter23

"Battery" -Metallica


----------



## Jukebox

Dio - Rainbow In The Dark


----------



## Fantasy of You

Some of you people need some modern music! Buy a cd player damn you


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Walking With the Ghost" by the White Stripes.


----------



## martysings

Fantasy of You said:
			
		

> Some of you people need some modern music! Buy a cd player damn you


Haha, here you go:

Lostprophets - Rooftops

The music video is great too.


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

You Were The Last High - The Dandy Warhols


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Fuck You Man!" by MSI.


----------



## Bika

Stargazers - Nightwish


----------



## Hodge

You're one of those European indie music freaks like me... Freak. Next you'll be comparing the singing merits of Liv Kristine, Tarja Turunen, and Anneke van Giersbergen (and there's no comparison when Anneke is around).

"Subtle Hustle" - Clutch


----------



## Mystery

Fantasy of You said:
			
		

> Some of you people need some modern music! Buy a cd player damn you


New age music sucks major dogballs, very few bands are good nowdays(metal is going strong, rock is fadding, and emo/alternative/punk crap is taking over)

Through the fire and the flames - Dragonforce(who rock ass.)


----------



## galt

Does talk radio count in this thread? I'm listening to Michael Savage.


----------



## DrKilljoy

The Pink Floyd "Animals" album.
Yes, I mean on a turn table.
A turn table which nobody uses anymore...
...a turn table I just pulled out of the attic half an hour ago and decided to use...
...a turn table which is in pretty damn good condition.


----------



## brazzle

Coldplay - In My Place


----------



## Bika

Hodge said:
			
		

> You're one of those European indie music freaks like me... Freak. Next you'll be comparing the singing merits of Liv Kristine, Tarja Turunen, and Anneke van Giersbergen (and there's no comparison when Anneke is around).
> 
> "Subtle Hustle" - Clutch


 
Freak? Moi? Definitely.
Specifically for Euro Indie? nahhh, just my current phase... 

Between Love and Fire - After Forever


----------



## Hodge

Ah, you're going through a female fronted symphonic/goth phase like I was last year... Nightwish, Elis, After Forever, and what else? Can't say I like Elis all that much, but Nightwish and After Forever are favorites (try Epica if you like After Forever). In fact, if you like a bit of prog wizardry with your goth metal I recommend The Blue Season. Good band -- a delicate cross of Naamah, Without Face, and Darkseed. And if you know THOSE three bands, I'll give you a pie.

"Caroline" - Concrete Blonde


----------



## Bika

Pretty much, but the symphonic/goth moreso than female fronted... have I posted any with male vocalists yet? I've heard some, most seem to be female leads though *shrugs*
Elis are ok, Epica didn't sit to well... will look for The Blue Season.
Without Face and Dakseed I've heard, not the other.

End of All Hope - Nightwish


----------



## Bika

Breakfast at Tiffany's - Deep Blue Something
(a song I'll never get sick of)


----------



## gigi

"Young Boy" - Clipse


----------



## silverwriter

arabian dance - tchaikovsky


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Sugar" and "Chop Suey" by System of a Down


----------



## Fantasy of You

dashboard confessionals - vindicated, as lovers go, remember to breath


----------



## martysings

Sufjan Stevens - They Are Night Zombies!! They are Neighbors!! They Have Come Back From The Dead!! Ahhhhh!


----------



## silverwriter

Shadows In Red - Sevendust


----------



## daisy

I was just listening to The Doobie Brothers' "Road Angel." I just love how the drums solo near the end of the song is just complex. I bet Fash can play a song such as this, and girls would love how he'd be burning in his drum solo. 

http://drums.heyfash.com


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Johny" by System of a Down


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Cake - Long Skirt, Short Jacket


----------



## Bika

Tomorrow, Wendy - (no idea who's singing this version, but it is a cover)


----------



## gigi

"Come Sail Away" - Styx

(someone make me stop singing this song!!!!!!)


----------



## Hodge

Bika said:
			
		

> Tomorrow, Wendy - (no idea who's singing this version, but it is a cover)



A hundred to one says it's Concrete Blonde. 

"Hey, hey, goodbye
Tomorrow, Wendy, you're going to die"

I LOVE that line!

"In Power We Trust the Love Advocated (Dead Can Dance cover)" - The Gathering


----------



## Bika

nah, not Concrete Blonde.  Male/Female duet - one of the guys out of a group called D.A.A.S ... any aussies help me out here?

"Shade" - silverchair


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Fell In Love With A Girl" by the White Stripes.

I'VE HAD THIS SONG IN MY HEAD FOR 24 HUORS NOW!! HELP ME!! AAAARGH!


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

The Theatre and It's Double - The Church


----------



## gigi

"Levitate Me" - Pixies


----------



## Fantasy of You

> I'VE HAD THIS SONG IN MY HEAD FOR 24 HUORS NOW!! HELP ME!! AAAARGH!


 It's a good song, lol, just listen to a different one, or listen to it until you get bored of it, the latter works for me..

My chemical romance- Helena/ I'm not okay


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Stab My Back- All American Rejects


----------



## playstation60

Riot - Three Days Grace


----------



## BeYoNd WoRdS

Is it Any Wonder - Keane


----------



## Heid

"Eye Of The Beholder" - MetallicA |m|


----------



## Sephiroth

Combichrist - get your body beat


----------



## bob rulz

System of a Down - Snowblind


----------



## bob rulz

System of a Down - Sugar


----------



## Fantasy of You

teenage kicks, do I really need to say who -_^


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

For the longest time- Billy Joel


----------



## martysings

Gary Jules - The Devil Keeps Grinnin'


----------



## Sephiroth

Fields of the Nephilim - And there your heart will be also...


----------



## Hawke

Call Me When You're Sober - Evanescence


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

gigi: The Pixies rock

Fantasy of You: The Undertones are the fuckin shit. If thats the version your listenin to.
  Same with Gary Jules, and Billy Joel lol.


M83 - Be Wild


----------



## Hawke

(I like Billy Joel.  But anyway...)

Missing - Evanescence


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Walking With the Ghost" by the White Stripes.
(again...good song.)


----------



## gigi

"Wrong 'Em Boyo" - The Clash


----------



## martysings

Sufjan Stevens - Casimir Pulaski Day


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

*drools* I love The Clash

Burning Down The House - Talking Heads


----------



## Bika

Radar Love by Golden Earring (I think)


----------



## DrKilljoy

"A Perfect Sonnet" by Bright Eyes.


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

So Long, So Long- Dashboard Confessional


----------



## Fantasy of You

White orchid


----------



## Sephiroth

Current 93 - all the pretty little horses


----------



## Atom

I against I - Mos Def


----------



## martysings

Seatbelts - Ask DNA


----------



## gigi

"The Kiss" - The Cure


----------



## gigi

"If Only Tonight We Could Sleep" - The Cure.  yes, i am depressed.  leave me alone.


----------



## Hawke

Burn (The Crow Soundtrack) - The Cure (because gigi mentioned them.)


----------



## Kane

I don't usually just listen to songs, I listen to whole albums.  At this time I'm listening to Dismember - Indecent & Obscene and Death Metal


----------



## Soccah

The Doors - Spanish Caravan


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Calling All Freaks" by Crystal Method.


----------



## bob rulz

Breaking Benjamin - Unknown Soldier


----------



## Hakeem

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## zoya_brar

25 minutes - MLTR


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Raining on a Rock- John Williamson


----------



## Mystery

Apocalyptica - Somewhere around nothing


----------



## Fantasy of You

Snow Patrol - run


----------



## DrKilljoy

"A Girl Named Tex" from the album Trocadero by Red vs. Blue.


----------



## gigi

"I'll Tumble 4 Ya" - Culture Club

i blame billy madison


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Master of Puppets- Metallica


----------



## gigi

eerie...


----------



## bob rulz

Vertical Horizon - Shackled


----------



## bobothegoat

"Day Four: Mystery"

Ayreon


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Life of My Own- 3 Doors Down


----------



## WeAreWriters

Well im not listending to it now but I was in my room - Cries in Vain by Bullet For My Valentine  and how I have it in my head- grr!


----------



## WeAreWriters

dwellerofthedeep said:
			
		

> Master of Puppets- Metallica


 
Now there is nothing better than playing that on guitar ^_^


----------



## gigi

...sure there is - playing it on *air* guitar...  (kidding)

oh i believe in miracles...

you sexy thing.


----------



## bob rulz

Seether - Cigarettes


----------



## bob rulz

DrKilljoy said:
			
		

> "A Girl Named Tex" from the album Trocadero by Red vs. Blue.


 
Awesome!

A Red vs. Blue fan.

Maybe.


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

The Unforgiven- Metallica


----------



## Fantasy of You

only gay eskimo - tenacious d

'I'm the only gay eskimo in my tribe. I'm the only one I know!'


----------



## Bika

Planet Hell - Nightwish


----------



## Fantasy of You

Tenacious d- tribute

'and he said.. PLAY THE BEST SONG, IN THE WORLD.. or I'll eat your souls.. '


----------



## gigi

Ah the Tenacious D.  So rockin!

And I'm in love with Jack Black.  But don't tell anyone, it's a secret.

"Whip It" - DEVO


----------



## kagechaos

Drops of Jupiter - Train


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Change Your Mind- The All American Rejects


----------



## Mystery

Tenacious D - Karate


----------



## martysings

Dustin Kensrue (Thrice) - Blanket of Ghosts


----------



## Bika

Final Straw - R.E.M.


----------



## shadowseer

Tommorow Never Dies


----------



## Bika

Raiders of the Ark - Astral Doors


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Rooftops and Invitations- Dashboard Confessional


----------



## bob rulz

Breaking Benjamin - Breath


----------



## ABE_LINCON

lucero - 'aint so lonely


----------



## martysings

Sufjan Stevens - John Wayne Gacy, Jr.


----------



## bob rulz

The Offpsring - Da Hui
Nine Inch Nails - Every Day Is Exactly the Same
Nine Inch Nails - All the Love in the World
System of a Down - Darts
System of a Down - This Cocaine Makes Me Feel Like I'm On This Song


----------



## gigi

"Pull Up The People" - M.I.A.


----------



## ms. vodka

"deceptacon (lcd soundsystem remix)"

-le tigre

(on your knees!  who does your... who does your haaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrr?!)


----------



## Mystery

Mind machine - Scar symmetry


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Tristania" by Nightwish.

(I fell out of my seat when I found this and listened to it!)


----------



## DrKilljoy

"I Wish I Had An Angel" by Nightwish.

(this band kicks ass)


----------



## gigi

"My 1st Song" - Jay-Z


----------



## Redbull

"Blurry" - Puddle of Mud


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Spiders" by System of a Down.


----------



## Bika

I'll Stick Around by Foo Fighters


----------



## Redbull

Snap! I've just been listening to Foo Fighters too. "No Way Back". What a tune! Had it on repeat.


----------



## Bika

Open Your Eyes - Alter Bridge

I don't like many Foo Fighters songs... but that one came on and I thought, heh been a while...


----------



## Redbull

:evil: Then die, muthafucka! :evil:  

Just kidding, personal opinion and all that. I love em myself.


----------



## bobothegoat

"An Occurance During the Restoration Process"
Fair to Midland


----------



## Mystery

DrKilljoy said:
			
		

> "I Wish I Had An Angel" by Nightwish.
> 
> (this band kicks ass)


Check out apocalyptica or within temptation if you like nightwish.

Through the fire and the flames - Dragonforce

I would go gay for herman li and sam totman.


----------



## Bika

Within Temptation even 

Angels - Within Temptation


----------



## Mystery

Bika said:
			
		

> Within Temptation even
> 
> Angels - Within Temptation


Ewpfth 

Arch enemy - Nemesis


----------



## Bika

lol Now THAT was pure coincidence... wouldn't have picked it if it hadn't come on

Bittersweet by Fuel


----------



## gigi

"I Bleed" - Pixies


----------



## Bika

Animals - Nickleback

tooooo funny


----------



## gigi

"No. 13 Baby" - Pixies


----------



## Bika

Alive by P.O.D.


----------



## Redbull

"My Heart Will Go On" - Celine Dion 

Humph, I was expecting some jeers to that. Was only joking anyway.


----------



## Strummer

"Dirty Blvd." - *Lou Reed*

Reed may not have invented cool, but he _did_ master it.


----------



## Bika

Strummer said:
			
		

> Reed may not have invented cool, but he _did_ master it.


 
No argument there.

"Summer in the City" by Lovin Spoonful


----------



## gigi

Laughing, Redbull...

"Sweet Emotion" - Aerosmith


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Boulavard of Broken Dreams- Green Day


----------



## Sephiroth

Covenant - Greater than the sun


----------



## Cipher2

This is My Dream by Lacuna Coil.  I have a 5 cd changer and recently it has had 5 Lacuna Coil albums in it.


----------



## prawntoast

New Young Pony Club - Ice Cream


----------



## martysings

Bright Eyes - Another Travilin' Song


----------



## Hakeem

_Nothing at the moment._


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Mr.Wonderful" from DDR Remix.


----------



## Hawke

Piano Instrumental 1 - (soundtrack - A Beautiful Mind) Jim Brickman, James Horner


----------



## Greyrost

Tool- Jambi


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Vale Deah" from Trocadero the RvB OST.


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Paradise City- Guns'n'Roses


----------



## gigi

"Blue Lines" - Massive Attack

the whole album


----------



## Bika

Broken by 12 Stones


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Bittersweet Symphony" by the Verve.


----------



## kagechaos

Sitting, Waiting, Wishing - Jack Johnson


----------



## playstation60

Pain - Three Days Grace is currently playing in my brain's radio station.


----------



## DrKilljoy

"I see you, you see me." from The Magic Numbers.

I'm watching the debut video for the group which you probably also find on MSN or AOL.


----------



## kagechaos

Through Glass, by Stone Sour


----------



## Bika

Falling Apart by Trust Company


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Enigma" by Enigma.

(Enigma, the best techno/fusion band I've EVER heard. First time I heard them was back in '98.)


----------



## ms. vodka

'not your bottle'

-the dandy warhols


----------



## BeL

Atheist - piece of time.

I saw Atheist live last night... perfect concert \o/


----------



## Redbull

Stereophonics - Dakota. What a tune!


----------



## shadowseer

COunting BLue Cars - Dishwalla 

Awesome song. 

Tell me all your thoughts on God, cuz I'm on my way to see her


----------



## Bika

Skin by Breaking Benjamin


----------



## gigi

"The Maestro" - Beastie Boys


----------



## Bika

Remember - Distrubed


----------



## Bika

omg
Disturbed covering "Land of Confusion" (Genesis/Phil Collins)

damn I like this guys voice


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Das Alte Leid" by Rammstein


----------



## Sephiroth

DrKilljoy said:
			
		

> "Enigma" by Enigma.
> 
> (Enigma, the best techno/fusion band I've EVER heard. First time I heard them was back in '98.)



You may like the group E Nomine...they are kinda like Engima...not as ambient though plus they sing in German.

Anyway...currently listening to:

KMFDM - A Drug Against War

Atari Teenage Riot - The Future of War (this album is fantastic)


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

A Plain Morning- Dashboard Confessional


----------



## Cipher2

Metallica cover of "Whisky in A Jar".  It rocks.


----------



## Fantasy of You

gorillaz, el manana


----------



## Hakeem

Travelin' Soldier - Dixie Chicks


----------



## DrKilljoy

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> You may like the group E Nomine...they are kinda like Engima...not as ambient though plus they sing in German.
> 
> Anyway...currently listening to:
> 
> KMFDM - A Drug Against War
> 
> Atari Teenage Riot - The Future of War (this album is fantastic)


 
Well, Enigma was French (I think) and none the less, I listen to Rammstein, which is German. (I don't like the translated version...not as good as German version.)
I'll check 'em out.

Anways...listening to...

"Blue" by Eifel65
"Playstation" by Eifel65


----------



## Bika

Blow Me Away - Breaking Benjamin (these guys are rapidly growing on me)


----------



## DrKilljoy

Bika said:
			
		

> Blow Me Away - Breaking Benjamin (these guys are rapidly growing on me)


I loved that song, I heard it on the radio first and I realized I heard that on Halo. I later had bought the Halo 2 OST and that was like the first song.:grin:


----------



## martysings

M. Ward - Chinese Translation

Myspace is good for one thing. Finding great musicians.


----------



## Sephiroth

The Echoing Green - Winter


----------



## kagechaos

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## Fantasy of You

Chop Suey


----------



## wis3on3

D12- I s*** on you


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Space Invader" by Trocadero.

( Whoohoo! The Trocadero CD came in today! )


----------



## ms. vodka

"my 1st song"

-jay-z


----------



## Hawke

Jimmy Gets High - Daniel Powter


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

The Phrase That Pays- The Academy Is...


----------



## bob rulz

Angels and Airwaves - The Adventure


----------



## martysings

Thrice - Blanket of Ghosts


----------



## Siglark

White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## DrKilljoy

Entire CD of "Good News For People Who Love Bad News." CD from Modest Mouse.

.....god I needa sleep.


----------



## Bika

Savin' Me - Nickelback
(right after Over The Hills And Far Away by Nightwish mm mmm)


----------



## Hawke

They Dance Alone - Sting



(Yes, again. It's not my fault.)


----------



## Hodge

What's so bad about that? It's a beautiful song.

"Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence" - Dream Theater


----------



## Hawke

(Nothing bad about it at all. It is beautiful. But it's sad too, and I have a tendency to listen to it on a loop and depress myself.)



Solsbury Hill - Peter Gabriel


----------



## DrKilljoy

"My Doorbell" by The White Stripes.
"Hello Lonely" by Theory of a Deadman. <---found these guys, and I like 'em


----------



## Hawke

The Wizard - Uriah Heep


----------



## Hawke

Man Of Constant Sorrow - The Soggy Bottom Boys (O Brother, Where Art Thou?)


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Copa Banana (remix)" by Crazy Frog.


----------



## wis3on3

i am listening to 
kyle's mom's a b*tch - Cartman

...LOL!!!! :5stars:


----------



## Fantasy of You

Yea, shut ur f*ckin face, uncle f*cker is good south park stuff.. *rolls eyes*


----------



## gigi

"Elvis F*cking Christ" - The Cramps


----------



## Fantasy of You

You only live once - the strokes


----------



## strangedaze

teaches of peaches by peaches


----------



## DrKilljoy

"617" by Trocadero


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Peaches and The Cramps both rock, only because they have both done stuff with the great Iggy Pop though.

Le Tigre - Bang, bang


----------



## wis3on3

lordi-blood red sandman


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Question!" by System of a Down.


----------



## Fantasy of You

razor blade - the strokes


----------



## slayerofangels

Dayvan Cowboy - Boards of Canada


----------



## Stewart

_Odhiambo J.J_, The People Success / Juma Odundo


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Bone Machine - The Pixies


----------



## Bika

Angels by Within Temptation (again...)
Best. Song. Ever.


----------



## kagechaos

My instructor is playing Arabic music. I'm not sure of artist or song name.


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Televisions Over - The Adverts


----------



## Mystery

Bika said:
			
		

> Angels by Within Temptation (again...)
> Best. Song. Ever.


Judas priest has a better angels.

Far Beyond the Sun - Yngwie J. Malmsteen


----------



## Bika

Mystery said:
			
		

> Judas priest has a better angels.


 
Indeed. Pity they don't actually play music or sing.

Liberate by Disturbed


----------



## bobothegoat

The Walls of Jericho
-Fair to Midland


----------



## Hawke

Silence - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Hodge

Ach! We went over this once before, Hawke! "Silence" is by _Delerium_, feating Sarah McLachlan on vocals. In the future, when you listen to anything that could be classified as "new age" music, you must consult me first.


"Counting Moments" - Darkseed


----------



## Bika

Care factor, Sarah McLachlan has a brilliant voice.

"Little Things" - Bush


----------



## Hawke

Hodge said:
			
		

> Ach! We went over this once before, Hawke! "Silence" is by _Delerium_, feating Sarah McLachlan on vocals. In the future, when you listen to anything that could be classified as "new age" music, you must consult me first.
> 
> 
> "Counting Moments" - Darkseed


 
Oops. (Ha ha!) Sorry. 


How about Adia?

EDIT: Delerium? Dont you mean enigma? K, I'm lost now (obviously).


----------



## Bika

Don't Let Go by Breaking Point


----------



## Hakeem

Forever Young
-Alphaville


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

She's Hearing Voices - Bloc Party


----------



## Bika

Fight For All The Wrong Reasons - Nickelback


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Soul Craft - Bad Brains


----------



## kagechaos

(party shuffle in iTunes)

Bring Me to Life - Evanescence
Narrow Straits - Lagwagon
Megan - Bad Astronaut
....
and more that I don't feel like typing....


----------



## Fantasy of You

I'm the only gay eskimo in my tribe,
I'm the only one I know. 
I'm the only guy eksimo, 
In my tribe. 

I'm the only gay eskimo (oh-oh)
I'm the only one I know! 
Now making the lyrics up, yo
Above are the only ones I know!
So now I'm moving the subject to my neighbour,
she sits alone in her trailer with a gaber..
Now I'm, making up words too to fit the rhyme...
So do-dalli-du0daliduma-wime


----------



## Mystery

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxUm1hzYWCA&mode=related&search=


----------



## Fantasy of You

OO! That's a nice way to do things.


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

The Subways - No Good Byes


----------



## bob rulz

Fall Out Boy - Xo (haha, that makes me sound emo)


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Copa Banana" by Crazy Frog


----------



## Bika

Nsync Cover Song by "Pinky Tuscadero's WhiteKunckle AssFuck"

Funny as hell if you don't mind the crudeness/swearing.


----------



## gigi

"'65 Love Affair" - Paul Davis.  ugh...  it won't get out of my head...


----------



## Hawke

Take Me To The Other Side - Aerosmith


----------



## Syren

Air for the "G" String - Royal Philharmonic


----------



## Oasis Writer

The Art of Suicide - Emilie Autumn


----------



## Bika

Don't Believe Anymore - Icehouse


----------



## Syren

Suck My Kiss - RHCP


----------



## gigi

"Kneel to The Boss" - Cabaret Voltaire


----------



## DrKilljoy

"MrWonderful" from DDR.

Don't ask, it's a hella catchy song, plus, IT'S TECHNO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cearo

Judith-- A Perfect Circle


----------



## Pawn

Haha.


----------



## Syren

great song Cearo

razorblade - the strokes


----------



## Pawn

"Great" or hilariously poor? It is admittedly a passably enthusiastic attempt on a genre largely impossible to make anything good of.

At least The Strokes are fairly unique, even if their albums do consist in the main of variations on a single song.

I'm often astounded by how writer's seem to disregard any writerly matters when it comes to ignoring the appaling lyricism of their loved musicians.


----------



## Syren

I'm often astounded by how kids these days seem to disregard common courtesy when it comes to setting their opinions over the opinions of others, like theirs are somehow _more_ valid.

I think the lyrics are brilliant. But hey, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Pawn

Kids these days, eh. Forgive me for trespassing on the sacrosanct palladium of _opinion_. Of course, art is entirely closed to discussion because _we just like things_ and _that's as far as it goes_. If you want to claim any validity of your opinion, defend it. You can have as much of my common courtesy as you can stomach just as soon as you stop using phrases like "that's just my opinion."


----------



## Bika

Wonderful to see such stroing opinions on what makes for a good/bad lyric.  Could we see some more of that in the Lyrics forum please? And possibly take this burgeoning discussion to Debate? 

cheers!

Stereo - the Watchmen.


----------



## Syren

nevermind


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Saturday Night Special" by Lynard Skynard


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Pawn said:
			
		

> "Great" or hilariously poor? It is admittedly a passably enthusiastic attempt on a genre largely impossible to make anything good of.



How is it impossible? As far as I am concerned it is not the genre that makes the music.

I Fought The Law- The Clash


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

_Stairway to Heaven-_ Led Zeppelin


----------



## Hawke

Change The World - Clapton, baby.


----------



## Hawke

River of Dreams - Billy Joel 

(Yep - I'm going back over some favs. Forgive me)


----------



## Syren

Inner Meet Me - Beta Band


----------



## Syren

No Remorse (I Wanna Die) - Atari Teenage Riot w/ Slayer


----------



## Banzai

I'm currently listening to a weird cover of Justin Timberlake's "cry me a river" by New Found Glory, of all people, on launch.com...has anyone else listened to this? I am continually surprised at NFGs ability to sound good on record, but awful live...their even worse at it than Snow Patrol.


----------



## Syren

Shipbuilding - Elvis Costello


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Screaming Infidelities- Dashboard Confessional


----------



## Sephiroth

Syren said:
			
		

> No Remorse (I Wanna Die) - Atari Teenage Riot w/ Slayer



Atari Teenage Riot are amazing. Pity they're still not around.

Currrently listening to lots and lots of Combichrist.


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Syren said:
			
		

> Shipbuilding - Elvis Costello



'greatness'


L.A. Song- Fischerspooner


----------



## gigi

"Rock It" - The X-Ecutioners' remix of Herbie Hancock's classic.

and my cat is chirping back to the scratch.  huh.


----------



## wowzer77

Umbrella

by Dir en Grey


----------



## Bika

I Don't Need Your Lovin' - Frenzal Rhomb


----------



## Hawke

Don't Look Back - Boston


----------



## ms. vodka

'monolith'

-redd kross


----------



## Farror

Phenomenon - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## ms. vodka

'crazy world'

-redd kross

"why does a missle look like a cock?
 why is the world so fucked up?
 why can't love turn out to be true?
 show me a man who's not just a stooge"


----------



## Farror

Moondance - Van Morison


----------



## Bika

I Miss My Lung - Frenzal Rhomb


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Apple Tree" by Motherwolf. (just went and bought their CD! Whoohoo!)


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Guns of Brixton - The Clash

"you can crush us
you can bruise us
but you'll have to answer to
ooouuuh
the guns of Brixton"


----------



## Bika

Feel - Robbie Williams


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Cool Vibe" by Vanilla Ninja. (randomly looking up bands now)


----------



## kagechaos

The Way You Like It - Adema


----------



## gigi

"Bingo" - M.I.A.


----------



## Firewriter23

"Morning Light"- Truman


----------



## Sephiroth

Thelma Sings to Little Nell by Peter Murphy


----------



## daisy

Now I'm listening to a remake version of "Smoke On The Water" because of this video: 

www.napstergirl.com 

I had no idea that Napstergirl was making a comeback. I like how she flicks the quarter, and it the logo comes afterwards. Quite creative.


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

lol that was quite an interesting and surprising video. It made my day.


----------



## WisdomSeeker

My Generation
~The Who~


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Jeff Buckley - Lost Highway


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Mr. Brightside" by the Killers.


----------



## Sephiroth

My Dying Bride - Songs of Darkness, Words of Light


----------



## ms. vodka

'young boy'

-clipse

"oh my!  he's so gangsta!"


----------



## Hodge

"Tomorrow, Wendy (live)" - Concrete Blonde


----------



## ms. vodka

'crazy world'

-redd cross

(again.  and i'm posting it again because it's that fucking good)


----------



## Mystery

Stratovarius - Infinity
Shit AMV, Good movie, Good song.


----------



## Bika

On My Side - Ra


----------



## Spherical Time

Dreaming -- BT


----------



## wis3on3

i dont know its name, so amybe a link...

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjA5faZF1A8http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjA5faZF1A8


----------



## PamHKyle

Swing - Trace Adkins


----------



## Ty_lol

Manic Monday - Bangles


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Deify" by Disturbed


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Requiem For A Dream - Motzart


----------



## slayerofangels

Certain Death by Bradsucks


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Season- The Academy is...


----------



## Hawke

I Put A Spell On You - Bette Midler (from the movie Hocus Pocus)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDidHzwYu3E


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

lol I loved that movie.

The Labrynth was the best of that time period however.

"dance magic, dance!"


----------



## wis3on3

white and nerdy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUIMsomldYs


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Sepultura" by Apocalyptica.


----------



## Hodge

"Your Time is Gonna Come" - Led Zeppelin


----------



## slayerofangels

Turn Away by Skindraft


----------



## Deleted member 14306

Vein - Cannibal Ox

Don't get no better.


----------



## Hawke

Silent Lucidity - Queensryche


----------



## Bika

that's a cool song hawke.

Bittersweet - Fuel


----------



## Shawn

Wonderwall - Oasis
Golden Days - The Damnwells


----------



## DrKilljoy

"The Whole World" by Outkast.


----------



## gigi

DrKilljoy: I've been listening to Outkast alllll day.

right now:

"Vamos" - Pixies


----------



## bob rulz

"The Diary of Jane" by Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Hawke

Crazy - Alanis Morissette


----------



## IJS

Renegade - Styxx


----------



## Hawke

Uninvited - Alanis Morissette


----------



## slayerofangels

Discern by Skindraft


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

I wanna learn the love song- Harry Chapin


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Blusom - Mayday


----------



## Syren

Ben Harper - Picture in a Frame

Clapton - Wonderful Tonight


----------



## slayerofangels

Turn Away - Skin Draft

Sophia - The Butterfly Explosion


----------



## playstation60

Dance with the Devil  -  Breaking Benjamin


----------



## gigi

"Knowing" - Outkast


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Away" and "Ghost Love Score" by Nightwish.


----------



## gigi

Otis Redding

"These Arms Of Mine"
"That's How Strong My Love Is"
and
"Your One And Only Man"


----------



## gigi

"Mutual Slump" - DJ Shadow


----------



## Indigo

Apocalypse Please - Muse


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Dance Band on the Titanic- Harry Chapin


----------



## Hawke

If I Had A Million Dollars - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## crazyman

i was listening to "original prankster" by the offspring.


----------



## gigi

"Heartbeats" - The Knife

next:

"Poor Girl" - X


----------



## bob rulz

"Changes" by Godsmack.


----------



## Hawke

Chain of Fools - Aretha Franklin (featured in the movie Michael)


----------



## DrKilljoy

I've listened to just under half of my playlist on my computer....and my playlist has 41 hours of music.
...to many bands to name off, but right now, I'm on My Chemical Romance.


----------



## Bika

In The End - Linkin Park


----------



## Cipher2

Pixies Live at The BBC


----------



## gigi

oh the Pixies live dvd is sooo awesome.  highly recommended.


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Bloc Party - She's Hearing Voices

(the Pixies - Were Is My Mind? is the best!)


----------



## gigi

I like "Hey" best, I think.  Or "I Bleed".


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

The Velvet Underground - Pale Blue Eyes

(They're all good either way; the Pixies=genius)


----------



## Bika

California Dreaming - Mower ... too funny


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Chem 6A- Switchfoot


----------



## Hawke

A Kiss To Build A Dream On - Louie Armstrong (from the movie _Sleepless In Seattle_)


----------



## Hawke

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd 



One of my fav songs, it's especially good when played loud enough to rattle widows. It's also one of the few songs I can get completely lost in.


----------



## Bika

Breath by Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Gauda

Yoko Kanno feat. Raj Ramayya - Strangers


----------



## ms. vodka

'Enuff'

-dj shadow


----------



## Bika

Shock - Fear Factory


----------



## Bika

Silent Scream - Slayer


----------



## gigi

"Scorpios" - Adam And The Ants


----------



## mashowasho




----------



## Hawke

Everybody's Got A Story - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

X-Ray Spex - Germfree adolescents!!!

(I heart Polly Styrene, forever and ever.)


----------



## gigi

"Sarah" - Diplo


----------



## gigi

"Going Back to Cali"

Ladies Love Cool J...


----------



## bob rulz

Evanescence - Your Star

and now...

Eve 6 - Here's to the Night


----------



## gigi

"Puss-n-Boots" - New York Dolls


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Gotta love Adam And The Ants and New York Dolls (Johnny Thunders<3)

Still In Hollywood - Concrete Blonde


----------



## gigi

absolutely!

damn.

"Bad Detective" - Dolls


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

biggest question in the world
David Bowie, Johnny Thunders, or Iggy Pop
who's better?

The Flaming Lips -  She Don't Use Jelly


----------



## gigi

> biggest question in the world
> David Bowie, Johnny Thunders, or Iggy Pop
> who's better?



in bed?



> The Flaming Lips -  She Don't Use Jelly



now _that's_ a rhymer.


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

gigi said:
			
		

> in bed?



Well musically but in bed... come on, I'm a guy and I know!

David Bowie!





			
				gigi said:
			
		

> now _that's_ a rhymer.


Definantly an oooodd peice of work.



[They Might Be Giants - Ana Ng]


----------



## gigi

Sigur Rós said:
			
		

> Well musically but in bed... come on, I'm a guy and I know!
> 
> David Bowie!



I dunno...  Iggy sure as hell has some stamina, and judging by the veins bulging out of his forehead...  I imagine it's a fairly interesting romp.  Oddly short the Stardust and the Pop, though.  How tall was JT?  (and his hair wins by a landslide.)


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

I imagine he was... 5'9... but, I did hear punks are the best in bed (this is not cockyness). I mean alot of people went to punk shows just to fuck the punks. And yes Iggy is odd with looks, I think he's part indian (I don't know). I bet Iggy and Bowie had sex though (their rather close).

I want JT's hair.


----------



## gigi

5'9" ?

I dunno...







caption: "you got some shit?  i think i got some shit.  wait, i think i did it already.  no wait - you got...  who are you and where's my shit?"


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

and how do we know Sid Vicious (and whoever the other dude is) is not standing on something or maybe Johnny is leaning, hmmmm?


----------



## gigi

he's a weeeee li'l man!  aye, 'tis true!


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

That's going to bug me for many days, and I have to contemplate how they got him to look the same size here. I think one of thems leaning and maybe the others are standing a bit back.


----------



## gigi

"Unwritten Rules" - Rancid

so what - I like Rancid.

I think that picture is a laugh riot.  They are all magically the same size (probably JT's leprechaun magic).  The photo is so obviously manipulated.  Gots ta love the 80s artwork, too.


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Rancid is great!
Ska punk isn't half bad neither is gypsy punk!(everyone in the world should listen to Gogol Bordello)

Yah the 80's were one of the best art decades. I think this was from 5 different photos and I love how obviously fucked up they are.

Violent Femmes - Color Me Once


----------



## gigi

"Play Me"


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Patti Smith - Revenge


----------



## gigi

"Family Freestyle" - Clipse


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Stonehead - The Mekons


----------



## CandieK

I'm listening to french choir boys singing... I have no idea where the music is from (a friend put it on my itunes) but it's kinda creepy, really sets the mood for the story I'm working on.


----------



## Bika

Skorn - Ra


----------



## Novicewriter

Only You--by Chicgo... on Chicago 17 (best album imho they did)


----------



## gigi

"10 Dollar" - M.I.A.


----------



## golfprincess

*I was listening to Buld god then we'll talk by Panic at the Disco... me=LOVE THEM!lol*


----------



## Hell's Angel

"Rabbit in Your Headlights" by U.N.K.L.E. off of the Psyence Fiction album and The Herbaliser's "Something Wicked" from, well...Something Wicked This Way Comes


----------



## luna626

"Freak Out" by Avril Lavigne. Her songs... well, rock!


----------



## Deleted member 14306

Aesop Rock - Save Yourself


----------



## Hound

The Smiths - How Soon is Now?

I prefer the version by Morrissey much more though... but hey... I can't pick what streams.

~Dave


----------



## Novicewriter

"As I said before"--ZEBRA 

Hound I like your avatar...GO BRAVES!!!


----------



## Novicewriter

Now i'm listening to "Who's behind the door"--ZEBRA


----------



## Cipher2

Pixies Live at BBC (again): Caribou

gigi, 

you are right about "Hey".  I'm not sure about "I Bleed" though

"Down to The Well" is another good one.

There are too many to mention.  Not like some bands that have like 2 good songs


----------



## gigi

ha!  Caribou is good-god beautiful, as is Havalina.  I could volley Pixies all day!  

"I Need You (For Someone)" - The Jam


----------



## IJS

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## Hawke

Excellent song, IJS.

Don't Fear The Reaper - The Blue Oyster Cult
(aka More Cowbell)
http://webfeedcentral.com/2005/01/21/more-cowbell-video/)

Oh yes, I went there. S'all SW's fault.


----------



## Dr Strangelove

Nothing is good enough - Aimee Mann


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Dig" by Mudvayne
"Bombs Over Baghdad" by Outkast


----------



## Novicewriter

"Stand and Deliver"- Adam Ant...


----------



## Hawke

Southern Cross - Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young.


----------



## ms. vodka

'summertime'

-sublime


----------



## Hawke

Day-O - Harry Belafonte


----------



## Bika

Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio


----------



## Hawke

Ordinary - Train


----------



## Novicewriter

"The Mob Rules"- Black Sabbath


----------



## Hawke

Jaded - Aerosmith


----------



## RAlanCook

Carney Man by Cross Canadian Ragweed.


----------



## DrKilljoy

"Those Were the Days My Friend" by the Leningrad Cowboys


----------



## AhiddenAngel

By myself - Linkin Park.   W000000000T FOR LP!!!


----------



## gigi

*"Bitch Betta Have My Money"* - AMG
(won't be posting that in lyrics...)


----------



## safari invasion

The Format - "Let's Make this Moment a Crime"


----------



## Shawn

Did you mean "Those Were the Days" by Mary Hopkins? 'Cause thats what I'm listening to.


----------



## Bika

Permanent Vacation - Aerosmith


----------



## Dr Strangelove

Space Oddity - David Bowie


----------



## Cipher2

Radiohead: Punchdrunk Lovesick Singalong


----------



## Elysium

"Evil Angel" Breaking Benjamin.


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Green Hornet- Kill Bill OST


----------



## PamHKyle

Have a nice Day - Bon Jovi


----------



## Shade

Extreme Ways-Moby


----------



## Ty_lol

Whats that song with the commecial about the cell phone and he sees that girl in the mirror and he steps through it?  Whats that song?!  It goes something like I'll be your everything...
Ty


----------



## rydenthorne

I'm listening to the muslim morning prayer call.  Not exactly something to jive to....


----------



## Hawke

Haunted - Evanescence


(Appropriate title for Halloween.)


----------



## ms. vodka

-Thom Yorke
'The Eraser'


"the more you try to erase me
the more the more the more that I appear
the more the more the more
the more you try the eraser
the more the more the more that you appear"


----------



## gigi

"Stormy Weather" - Pixies


----------



## TsuTseQ

"If Only Tears" -- Erika Chambers Bluegrass Band.


----------



## Aevin

"Yesterday to Tomorrow" by Audioslave.

"Beauty is what eyes behold
and you burn brighter than most.
I chase you through the midnight of the streets
to be where I can speak freely ..."

Does funny things to my head and makes me think of characters ... together ...


----------



## Cearo

Shades of Blue--Tony Deziel


----------



## gigi

"Bastard in Love" - Black Flag


----------



## TsuTseQ

"Driving off the Edge of the World" -- the Comforters


----------



## gigi

"Wasted" - Black Flag


----------



## Hodge

"Witches" - Faith & Disease


----------



## TsuTseQ

"Flowers in December" -- Mazzy Star


----------



## Barr

"God's gonna cut you down" Johnny Cash


----------



## sanctuary

"Princesa" -Frankie Negron


----------



## jon

TsuTseQ said:
			
		

> "Flowers in December" -- Mazzy Star


Nice choice!

Currently: "Snatching It Back" by Clarence Carter


----------



## Barr

"The Joker and the Thief" Wolfmother


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Generation X - Untouchables


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Come Sail Away- Styx


----------



## vespera

Painted on my Heart - The Cult

Just finished watching Gone in 60 Seconds and had to put it on!


----------



## kagechaos

I'm Still Here - John Can'trememberhowtospellhislastname


----------



## chartonjeremiah

Today it's been a few tracks from "Absolution" by Trivium.


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

The Dickes - Town Without Pitty

Love this song.


----------



## Hawke

Bad Company - Bad Company


----------



## Bika

Rock DJ - Robbie Williams.


----------



## Hawke

Momma I'm Coming Home - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## i_am_difficult

Punk Rock Prinncess, by Something Corporate.


----------



## Hawke

Everybody's Got A Story - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Dixie

Abolutely Nothing by Silence.


----------



## Bika

random Mozart.


----------



## kagechaos

In the Hall of the Mountain King Techno Remix!


----------



## PaPa

kagechaos said:
			
		

> In the Hall of the Mountain King Techno Remix!


Oh, _hell yes_.


----------



## kagechaos

Indeed. I have it on repeat. I won't get sick of it for at least another half-hour.


----------



## Punchbowle

puffy amyYumi your love is a drug


----------



## Dixie

kagechaos said:
			
		

> In the Hall of the Mountain King Techno Remix!



Is this song downloadable for free somewhere?? Where I live the stores dont carry alot of Techno, and people think I listen to video game music. LOL.

The last album I bought was Aphrodite After Shock. Yes that was many years ago.


----------



## Hawke

More Than A Feeling - Boston


----------



## CandieK

"Cry Me a River" 

- Nina Simone
V for Vendetta soundtrack

_"Well, you drove me, nearly drove me out of my head, why you never shed a tear,..."_


----------



## Bika

Papercut - Linkin Park


----------



## Hawke

Piece Of Mind - Boston


----------



## Bika

Ironic - Alanis Morrissette


----------



## playstation60

Land of Confusion - Disturbed has been playing through my head for the past 6 hours.  Good tune, good cover, wish I could change the radio station though, or at least skip to the next track, lol.


----------



## Hawke

(Good choices, both of you! *hums*)


Birmingham - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Mogwai-725


----------



## CandieK

"Magic Carpet Ride" - Steve Miller Band


----------



## ms. vodka

-Beastie Boys

'Car Thief'


----------



## effervescent

Pictures of You---The Cure


----------



## Hawke

Syncronicity - Sting & The Police


----------



## Bika

Destroyed - Within Temptation
Hello - Evanescence


----------



## Hawke

Landslide - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

The Cure and The Police=<33333333

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - "Catatonic"


----------



## cbrmale

Longueur D'ondes (the wavelength) by Natasha St-Pier


----------



## Bika

Hope has a Place - Enya


----------



## Hawke

Edge of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks


----------



## newwriter19

keep your hands off my girl - good charlotte


----------



## Firewriter23

hold on someone call me and then I'll be listening to "I don't wanna be" -Gavin DeGraw


----------



## wis3on3

forgot about tom-wierd al


----------



## gigi

"Barroom Heroes" - Dropkick Murphys


----------



## Hodge

"Monday Morning" - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## pgoroncy

Vegetarian Rhapsody


----------



## Hawke

Windmills Of Your Mind (Thomas Crown Affair) - Sting


----------



## Bika

China Roses - Enya


----------



## safari invasion

"the only living boy in new york" - simon & garfunkel, from the garden state soundtrack.


----------



## Winged Sandals

The phaaaaantom of the opera is there inside your mind, boosh boom!


----------



## sanctuary

"Boys Will Be Boys" - Panic! at the Disco


----------



## Whende

Numa Numa... it just goes on and on. Especially when you have the song on repeat. I need a new song. Aha! Perfect. Actually, I have no idea what I'll listen to next.

The above is another example of why Whende shouldn't lounge at 11:00... which isn't really even that late.

Yup to make a long story short, that just means I'm listening to Numa Numa Dance.


----------



## Emerson Darkness

Sympathy for the Devil - The Rolling Stones Rock and Roll Circus


----------



## Mr. Interstellar

_Your Hand In Mine_ by *Explosions In Sky*. I love this instrumental piece.


----------



## Hawke

Pachelbel's Canon in D


----------



## playstation60

Shinedown  -  Godsmack


----------



## playstation60

CandieK said:
			
		

> "Magic Carpet Ride" - Steve Miller Band




I didn't know they did a cover of that.


----------



## The Amory Warrior

Remedy by Seether


----------



## Aeris

"I Will Survive" remake by Cake


----------



## The Amory Warrior

Ghost Rider by Rush


----------



## Craigy

Teenagers - My Chemical Romance

Oddly addictive.


----------



## The Amory Warrior

The List by Metric


----------



## Hawke

Late In The Evening - Paul Simon


----------



## Cearo

Lipstick 'n' Rouge--Erika Chambers Bluegrass Band

(www.garageband.com)  Check it out!


----------



## The Amory Warrior

This Time Around by Hanson


----------



## Hawke

The 12 Days of Christmas - Bob and Doug McKenzie 

lol


(*hides*)


----------



## Cearo

Misery--Andrew Telles

Again from Garageband.


----------



## Emerson Darkness

Southern Man - Neil Young

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynard Skynard


----------



## sanctuary

The Fever- The Academy is


----------



## Hawke

Good Is Good - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Hawke

If It Makes You Happy - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Bika

Jane Doe - Within Temptation


----------



## Emerson Darkness

Shout - Tears for Fears


----------



## Hawke

Another Day In Paradise - Phil Collins


----------



## Bika

Crystal Gazing - Moonspell


----------



## Emerson Darkness

Special - The Pretenders
(Emerson loves [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Chrissie Hynde's voice in this one) 
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## silverwriter

Aeris' Theme - Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## Cipher2

Master of Puppets


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Cake-short skirt, long jacket


----------



## Iselyn

silverwriter said:
			
		

> Aeris' Theme - Nobuo Uematsu



I love Nobuo Uematsu, one of my favorite composers.

You're not Alone! -- FFIX Piano Collections, Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## Hawke

Gypsy - Stevie Nicks (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Hawke

The Hardest Part - Coldplay


----------



## The Amory Warrior

Delirium Trigger--Coheed and Cambria


----------



## addle_brains

Soul Evisceration - Bloodbath


----------



## Hawke

I Dream Of Rain - Sting


----------



## J.V.

The long way home - Tom Waits


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

The Cure- "Love Cats"


----------



## The Amory Warrior

So Long My Friends by Dizmas


----------



## Ice Tea Atonach

Next Contestant- Nickleback


----------



## Cornish Maid

Knights of Cydonia by Muse=D>


----------



## Hawke

Take The Long Way Home - Supertramp


----------



## Hawke

The Logical Song - Supertramp


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Needles and Pins- The Ramones

p.s. 
Fuck the new Ramones fashion statement! Joey's turning in his grave.


----------



## Emerson Darkness

Cherub Rock - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## slayerofangels

Since I left you - The Avalanches

I've also got two very good tracks from Cowboy Bebop Here and Here


----------



## Hawke

Give A Little Bit - Supertramp


----------



## Hawke

A Wink and A Smile - Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## punisherx

She F**king hates me  by Puddle of Mud. lol


----------



## Hawke

In The Wee Small Hours of the Morning - Carly Simon


----------



## The Amory Warrior

Star Cecil by Shabutie


----------



## Cornish Maid

Silver by Moist


----------



## huntingtonb

*pogues*

'Misty Morning, Albert Bridge' by the Pogues


----------



## Zerath

REM, its the end of the world as we know it. (And I feel fine)


----------



## Suz

The Future Freaks Me Out -- Motion City Soundtrack


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Patti Smith-Seven Ways Of Going


----------



## shadowseer

We Will Become Silhouttes by The Postal Service


----------



## johnjohndoe

i am listening to a song called "la familia," by mirah, off her lastest album, "joyride:remixes."


----------



## The Amory Warrior

Earthshine by Rush


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

David Bowie-All The Young Dudes


----------



## Galivanting

primus - mr. knowitall


----------



## anti-hero

I listen to a bunch of songs on WMP while im on the computer.. 

Right now its playing Nas- "The Message".

Holla..


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Sigur Rós is listening to Sigur Rós-Hoppípolla


----------



## Galivanting

the flaming lips - ego tripping at the gates of hell


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

<3 The Flaming Lips

Depeche Mode - Blue Dress


----------



## Galivanting

ive seen them live 6 times, always such a... interesting... show heh

nine inch nails - a warm place


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Yah, they're definantly an odd band.

Enya-Boadicea


----------



## Galivanting

Yea I went to one show in vegas. The stage had about 90 bubble blowers. and there were randome things flying over them while a black and white wheel just continuously spun behind them.
they were dressed in some of the craziest outfits. the keyboardist for instance was dressed up like a dog mascot of sorts. and one guy was wearing some plastic bag looking thing... the lead singer , wayne coyne was wearing a white robe... it was a great show needless to say haha
lots of drugs going around, not sure what all i got into... had to quit going to shows for a while after that one ^^


take it easy (love nothing) - bright eyes


----------



## A dream within a dream

Atreyu "Bleeding Mascara"


----------



## huntingtonb

*iggy*

'Gimme danger' by Iggy and the Stooges


----------



## Crazy_dude6662

99 luftballoons - nena
then
Lux Aeternia - (dunno lol)
and finally
requim for a dream from the lord of the rings movie (lol) - (again i dont know who lol)


----------



## Renos Babe

Touriquet by evenessance


----------



## Hawke

Santa Baby - Madonna (lol)


----------



## nightwrite

knife blood nightmare-aiden. I only listened to this song a few days ago. But its actually what I based my current work on. And its now my favourite song. I listen to it whenever I'm doing a little piece on that story. Weird huh. Especially considering the lyrics.


----------



## Cipher2

Wo Bist Du?  Rammstein.  great lyrics.


----------



## A dream within a dream

AFI "Silver & Cold"
then
AFI "Miss Murder"


----------



## huntingtonb

Essence by Lucinda Williams


----------



## Cornish Maid

The Boxer - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## huntingtonb

Cornish Maid, I love that song "The Boxer' - awesome lyrics.

I'm listening to 'Guns of Brixton' by the Clash because the punk debate thread caused me to dig into my old vinyl.


----------



## huntingtonb

"Ain't It Fun" -  classic Dead Boys song, covered by Guns and Roses on The Spaghetti Incident.  Disturbing, raw, brilliant!


----------



## lisajane

'Do you hear what I hear'... I'm watching carols on tv...


----------



## silverwriter

Wake me up when september ends - green day


----------



## Neko

vanessa mae the devil's trill. its violin music its very good from writing story.


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Bloc Party-Banquet


----------



## punisherx

Destination Anywhere. cuz it's my theme song


----------



## Bika

Scorn - Ra


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Taken By Trees-'Too Young'


----------



## huntingtonb

Don't Go - Cadillac Tramps


----------



## Hawke

White Christmas - Bing Crosby, baby.


----------



## The Amory Warrior

Hearshot Kid Disaster---Coheed and Cambria


----------



## Zerath

Lose Yourself.


----------



## huntingtonb

'Life goes On' by Tupac Shakur


----------



## Renos Babe

Touriquet by Evenessance


----------



## punisherx

Never to late....cuz i feel sad cuz my emo g/f keeps cutting and i don't understand y......


----------



## huntingtonb

Nervous Breakdown - Black Flag


----------



## zeeby

*FX*

HEROJUANA!! Random seeing as I never listen to NOFX anymore.


----------



## silverwriter

What hurts the most - rascall flatts


----------



## kagechaos

Carry On Dancing - Savage Garden


----------



## punisherx

Car Underwater- Armor for Sleep...cuz I'm feeling alot of loss cuz my blood family's turned there back on me and I don't understand Kim...god i do understand her i think Sliver PM when you see this I think I got it....


----------



## huntingtonb

'The Ballad of Joe McDonnell' by the Wolfe Tones


----------



## Tantz Aerine

Duel- by Bond.


----------



## MrPenguin589

Duality - Slipknot


----------



## avesjohn

Welcome Home (Sanitarium) - Metallica


----------



## Infinity A. Byss

I'm not listening to it, but it's stuck in my head; Lita Ford _Kiss Me Deadly._


----------



## huntingtonb

Oliver's Army by Elvis Costello!


----------



## Bika

Lunar Still by Moonspell


----------



## wowzer77

Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence by Dream Theater


----------



## huntingtonb

'Animal' by Def Leperd


----------



## Zerath

The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly theme


----------



## playstation60

How Long - Hinder


----------



## huntingtonb

'Folsom Prison Blues' by Johnny Cash


----------



## Hodge

"Comfortably Numb" - Pink Floyd


----------



## stupid_dream

*The Only Difference Between Martyrdom and Suicide is Press Coverage*
Panic! at the Disco
_A Fever You Can't Sweat Out (2005)_


----------



## stupid_dream

*Spitfall*
Pain of Salvation
_Scarsick (2007)_


----------



## George_Moyle

Be Somebody by 3 Doors Down.


----------



## huntingtonb

'Everybody Knows' by Concrete Blonde (written by Leonard Cohen!)

and next I will listen to a Hanoi Rocks album! Anyone remember them?


----------



## Dancer Preston

"Hide and Seek" by Imogen Heap!


----------



## huntingtonb

Gloria - U2


----------



## A dream within a dream

Lacuna Coil "Within Me"


----------



## runes to my memory

make them suffer by cannibal corpse...it rocks


----------



## riversource

Everyone - Van Morrison


----------



## Galder

Corporal Jigsore Quandary- Carcass !!!SHRED!!!


----------



## wis3on3

just dont give a fuck-eminem


----------



## Jimmy_James

This definately belongs here, i'm listening to some daughtry and then i have a program that finds music with the same genre as chris daughtry and plays it for me, no wait time for download. Pandora.com its effing awesome I just put in a song and it brings up like six-eight songs with the exact genre of music, then you just have to start a new search every few hours or so

Its cool!


----------



## huntingtonb

'Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars' -Bauhaus (covering the David Bowie song)


----------



## avesjohn

"#1 Crush" by Garbage

One of my new favorite songs.


----------



## Jimmy_James

'Jumper' Third Eye Blind


----------



## Dancer Preston

hmm...Pandora.com, eh? Sounds cool, but I doubt it can find anything I like. I'm listening to "Be My Boyfriend" by Offer Nissim featuring Maya. Eh...and no one knows who he is...Except if you've been around the Israeli Club scene or maybe even the New York clubs...


----------



## Mutandis

im listening to clint eastwood, by the gorrilaz. (oh yea, and pandora is frikken A)


----------



## Hodge

"Crazy Little Thing Called Love" - Queen


----------



## Cornish Maid

Scar Tissue - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## S1E9A8N5

Beautiful Lie - 30 Seconds to Mars.


----------



## measuring time

"American Low" - Cassino.
(Hm. My musical tastes have taken a liking to Indie.)

"Jumper" and "#1 Crush"? I must say, they're fantastic songs. I have been listening to "Jumper" often this week, thus I must make a note of this.


----------



## Jimmy_James

Snow (Hey-Oh) - Chili Peppers


----------



## DabigJimdogg0

Jet- "Look What You've Done"


----------



## Transponderous

Eagles - New York Minute


----------



## huntingtonb

Still in Hollywood by Concrete Blonde


----------



## Amber Leaf

brain 13 - acid machines


----------



## crankgear

Colorblind- Counting Crows


----------



## mindaugas

Stable Song - Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## Cefor

It Ends Tonight - All American Rejects


----------



## Archduke Robert of France

Remind Me - Röyksopp


----------



## macd

Nice song dark rose...
I'm listening to american pie... it's on in the backround from some of the house mates but i'm enjoying it...


----------



## huntingtonb

Atomic by Blondie


----------



## burnitdown

Cornflake Girl by Tori Amos

(yes, yes, I KNOW ALREADY... but at least I don't use a Macintosh)


----------



## huntingtonb

Kate Bush - Cloudbusting


----------



## Hawke

I have three on repeat right now.

* Chain Of Fools - Aretha Franklin
* Livin' on the Edge - Aerosmith
* Dude (Looks Like a Lady) - Aerosmith


----------



## The Minstrel

A Lost Forgotten Sad Spirit- Burzum


----------



## Shy_Love

June Carter with Johny Cash, Jaskson.


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Heroes and Villains- The Beach Boys


----------



## Shawn

Flathead - The Fratellis


----------



## huntingtonb

Free Nelson Mandela by the Specials


----------



## avesjohn

Seek & Destroy - Metallica


----------



## btlcrwlr07

King's Crossing-Elliot Smith


----------



## XandrilZaax

American Dream -- Switchfoot


----------



## Archduke Robert of France

Suite Bergamasque/3. Clair de Lune


----------



## Aterinâ„¢

_Animal I've Become by Three Days Grace_


----------



## pseudojournalist

See the World--The Kooks


----------



## davidisawriter

Well, I listen to music practically all the time on my IPod or PC or stereo or PS2 etc. But  at the minute I'm into both Killers albums, but I've also discovered the White Stripes after liking "My Doorbell" and "Seven Nation Army". They, and the Raconteurs, are recent regulars on my playlist!
I also downloaded a new album by a fresh new band: Cold War Kids' "Robbers and Cowards" and although you could argue they're "samey" it's quality wax, man! Check out "St. John", "Robbbers" and "Hang Me Up to Dry" off the debut.


----------



## XandrilZaax

Yesterdays--Switchfoot


----------



## Archduke Robert of France

Suite Bergamasque/3. Clair de Lune


----------



## Shawn

How Can I Tell You - Cat Stevens (woooooh!)


----------



## Archduke Robert of France

Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp Minor Op. 27/2 "Moonlight" 1...


----------



## Shawn

I can't even whistle that, Archduke.  Maybe I can hum it. Hold on, let me try. "doodododododoodododo Buh Buh!" Nope.

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## XandrilZaax

Where We Belong--Sanctus Real


----------



## Shawn

Look What You've Done - Jet


----------



## XandrilZaax

Is This Everything I Am?--The Pale Pacific


----------



## Harmony'sSake

Glamorous by Fergie soon to be followed by Runaway Love by Ludacris!


----------



## XandrilZaax

Beautiful Day--U2


----------



## Aterinâ„¢

_In the Shadows by The Ramsus_


----------



## XandrilZaax

Amateur Lovers--Switchfoot


----------



## avesjohn

Take It Or Leave It - Jet


----------



## XandrilZaax

Summer Sun--4 Strings


----------



## ebmadman

Mad World-Gary Jules


----------



## XandrilZaax

Dashboard--Modest Mouse


----------



## avesjohn

My Lover's Box - Garbage


----------



## huntingtonb

Stand and Deliver -Adam and the Ants


----------



## Galivanting

my bloody valentine - only shallow


----------



## Cornish Maid

Sheryl Crow - Run, Baby Run

And wailing along makes it even better! (but not for the neighbours)


----------



## Amber Leaf

cluster (50) - Mosquito's Tweeter.


----------



## spaetzlemeister

Skating Away- Jethro Tull


----------



## Renos Babe

In Perfect Harmony by within Temptation


----------



## Aterinâ„¢

_Me Against the World by Simple Plan_


----------



## slayerofangels

Devil - by Stereophonics


----------



## Cornish Maid

Sheryl Crow - Home


----------



## Amber Leaf

super, super, super sharp shooter.


----------



## playstation60

Through Glass - Stone Sour
3030150 - Stone Sour
Animals - Nickleback
Breathe - Breaking Benjamin

Those are all on random repeat in my brain right now.


----------



## Aterinâ„¢

_If You Could Only See by Tonic_


----------



## cman

Right now I am palying in my head

Divine Hammer - The Breeders
Orange Crush - R.E.M.
The End Of The World - The Cure

Haha, classic bad or what? But they are all just so poppy and catchy. Damn them all.

Now I am currently lsitenning to...

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie

(P.S. Galivanting, you rock.)


----------



## XandrilZaax

Troubled Heart--Kutless


----------



## seravance

Room Of Angel - Akira Yamaoka


----------



## DxS

The Way You Move - Outkast


----------



## avesjohn

"Turn The Page" by Metallica (originally by Bob Seger)


----------



## TornBlackWings

Snow White Queen- Evanscence

TBW


----------



## Aterinâ„¢

_For You by Staind_


----------



## seravance

Butch Walker - Mixtape


----------



## CandieK

"A Rose in the Wind" Anggun


----------



## aspire

"Staring At the Sun" by TV on the Radio

Anything by "The Presets" or in the electroclash/house genre for that matter. Anyone else into electroclash/house?


----------



## Aterinâ„¢

_Bodies by Drowning Pool

_


----------



## writer wanna B

Wonderboy by tenacious D


----------



## Hawke

Even In The Quietest Moments - Supertramp


----------



## avesjohn

"Reptile" by Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Renos Babe

The numa numa song lol


----------



## Hawke

Mr. Jones - Counting Crows


----------



## ~Si~

I am listening to Whipstickagostop by Mindless Self Indulgence.


----------



## DarkDevotion

_Before the Hangman's Noose by Devil Driver_​


----------



## Wyndstar

I have 'Behind Blue Eyes', 'Sympathy for the Devil' (the Mick Jagger version of course) and 'Ride, Captain, Ride' on a loop.  About to switch it for Andrew Lloyd Webber's 'Phantom of the Opera' because I have an hour before duty where I can sing in peace.


----------



## Straylight

Humorously enough, while I was reading Wyndstar's post about Phantom, "Down One More/Track down this Murderer" from that play cycled into my random playlist ;p.

Previously was Beck, "Loser".  Next up is "Godspeed you Black Emperor!, "Blaise Bailey Finnegan III"


----------



## variousitems

"Millions of peaches, peaches for me.  Millions of peaches, peaches for free..."


----------



## Straylight

variousitems said:
			
		

> "Millions of peaches, peaches for me. Millions of peaches, peaches for free..."


 
I love that entire CD.

Great stuff!


----------



## variousitems

Straylight said:
			
		

> I love that entire CD.
> 
> Great stuff!



It's brilliant.:-\"


----------



## Taciturn Presence

Black Star - Children's Story


----------



## avesjohn

American Pie - Don McLean


----------



## Renos Babe

Sadame the tenchu wrath of heaven theme


----------



## artsight

*a reply*

Open House by Plankeye.......it cranks


----------



## Jaspers

Don Caballero - Palm Trees in the Fecking Bahamas


----------



## wowzer77

Namamekashiki Ansoku, Tomadoi ni Hohoemi by Dir en Grey.

Marrow of a Bone ROCKS!!\\/


----------



## tiffie

Right now?  The delicate rhythms of a large group of people muling in and out of the food court at my local mall.


----------



## little smiles

Two Lights by Five For Fighting


----------



## huntingtonb

'Suspended in Gaffa' by Kate Bush


----------



## Renos Babe

Poison by Bardot


----------



## Umogrim

March of the Swordmaster - Rhapsody


----------



## Renos Babe

Its the Fear, Within Temptation


----------



## playstation60

Return to Grey - Feff
Breathe - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Cornish Maid

Songbird by Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Umogrim

Black dragon - Rhapsody


----------



## Jp

Nine Inch Nails - Survivalism, followed by a switch to "Working Class Hero" by Lennon.


----------



## EricRoach

Neal Pattman and Cootie Stark

"Prison Blues"


----------



## Idec Sdawkminn

Gordian Knot - [Emergent #07] The Brook The Ocean


----------



## Uriah

I am listening to Mission by The Phenomanauts


----------



## SacredCircle

Throw me Away by Korn. (unplugged)
They just MTV unplugged a couple nights. I highly suggest checking it out if you get a chance. Truly one of the coolest things I have ever seen.


----------



## torrentwaters

Sonne Rammstien
Not sure if I spelled that right :scratch:


----------



## Banzai

Carmina Burana


...bloody amazing.


----------



## Hawke

World - Five For Fighting


----------



## lisajane

Jealous Guy - Roxy Music


----------



## Renos Babe

Angels by within temptation


----------



## Idec Sdawkminn

torrentwaters said:
			
		

> Sonne Rammstien
> Not sure if I spelled that right :scratch:



I love that song. I love pretty much any song by them, especially from Mutter.

I'm listening to:

Stratovarius - [Elements Pt. 1 #05] Learning To Fly

Gotta love power metal.


----------



## Renos Babe

dead gardens by nightwish,


----------



## Idec Sdawkminn

Renos Babe said:
			
		

> dead gardens by nightwish,



Hell yes. Nightwish is my 2nd favorite band.


----------



## Renos Babe

heh my cousin got me hooked on dat song


----------



## avesjohn

Hard To Say I'm Sorry - Chicago


----------



## Aterinâ„¢

_A Dangerous Mind by Within Temptation_


----------



## Taciturn Presence

Blue Scholars - The Ave


----------



## Hawke

- World - Five For Fighting 
- The Motown Song - Rod Stewart 
- Wisemen - James Blunt 
- Streetcorner Symphony - Rob Thomas 

All fun, up songs. *dances*


----------



## Xeones

Destination Calabria - Alex Gaudino
Every time i hear this song it reminds me of my holiday recently - when this plays in a club EVERYONE is up dancing!!


----------



## Amber Leaf

Wu-Tang Clan - Da mystery of Chessboxin'


----------



## Aterinâ„¢

_Animal I've Become - Three Days Grace_


----------



## jasmin

Free Hugs /Sick Puppies (all at the same)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=PpzkHhgcZG4


----------



## Cornish Maid

Fear by Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Malkamazing

*=)*

Whip It - Devo


----------



## Uriah

Last few:

Reign In Blood - Slayer
Cocaine Blues - Hank 3
Right Profile - The Clash
Town Called Malice - The Jam
Lean on Sheena - Bouncing Souls


----------



## Dexter67

"Wind it Up" Gwen Stefani.
Damn, I need new music.


----------



## TinyMachines

Straylight said:
			
		

> Next up is "Godspeed you Black Emperor!, "Blaise Bailey Finnegan III"


 Yay someone listening to my favorite song from my favorite band!

Right now I am listening to:
Sigur Ros - Untitled track 8
next I will have to throw in a new cd. probably The Black Heart Procession - two


----------



## Cornish Maid

'Moonlight' Sonata written by Beethoven.


----------



## Malkamazing

*Tehe*

Whip It by Devo . . . . . . . . . . Again. Tehe.


----------



## Amber Leaf

horses - patti smith


----------



## duende

Dream Theater - "The Glass Prison"


----------



## MrPenguin589

The Boxer by Simon & Garfunkel.

Yeah, it's old, but so what?  I like it.  I may listen to metal and hardcore and emo, but you still gotta step back and listen to what all this came from.


----------



## Hodge

duende said:
			
		

> Dream Theater - "The Glass Prison"



I don't _quite_ understand why you have the Blue Oyster Cult emblem on the cover of a Porcupine Tree album, but at least your music taste is good...


----------



## Shawn

Nightmares- Dark Smile

http://www.garageband.com/artist/dark_smile/songs


----------



## WriterDude

Star Wars Theme, played on a banjo. \\/ (just search for "banjo" and "star wars" on youtube. It's really great!)


----------



## Shawn

WriterDude said:
			
		

> Star Wars Theme, played on a banjo. \\/ (just search for "banjo" and "star wars" on youtube. It's really great!)



That is great.


----------



## WriterDude

Told you.

Currently listening to: Legend Land, by Leave's Eyes


----------



## Cefor

Wake Up - Lostprophets


----------



## HarryG

Scotland the brave.


----------



## salad days

With or Without You by U2.


----------



## TinyMachines

Six Days At the Bottom of the Ocean by Explosions In the Sky


----------



## salad days

Explosions in the Sky rocks!

Rewind-Stereophonics.


----------



## TinyMachines

salad days said:
			
		

> Explosions in the Sky rocks!
> 
> Rewind-Stereophonics.


Yep. And I am driving 6 hours to omaha on friday to see them!

Joanna Newsom - Emily


----------



## Shawn

Samson - Regina Spektor


----------



## salad days

TinyMachines said:
			
		

> Yep. And I am driving 6 hours to omaha on friday to see them!
> 
> Joanna Newsom - Emily



Lucky you! :-(


Aim - Cold Water Music


----------



## Mr. Interstellar

TinyMachines said:
			
		

> Yep. And I am driving 6 hours to omaha on friday to see them!


 
I envy you. This band is awesome indeed.

Listening to _Evil_ by *Interpol*.


----------



## WriterDude

Evanescense - Lithium


----------



## burnitdown

something from Monstrosity "Spiritual Apocalypse"


----------



## Cornish Maid

Rehab by Amy Winehouse Yay, swing those hips!


----------



## Lyonidus

tsunami bomb - take the reins


----------



## Uriah

Bulldog Front - Fugazi


----------



## Shawn

Candide Overture - Bernstein (brilliant!)


----------



## salad days

Iron and Wine "Sodom, South Georgia"


----------



## Shawn

Cantata 147 - Bach


----------



## MrPenguin589

For No One - The Beatles


----------



## Shawn

Chello Suite No. 1 (Prelude, Allemande, Courante) - Bach
Performed by Mischa Maisky (Greatest Cellist Alive!  Erm... not alive.)


----------



## Shawn

Chello Suite No. 1 (Prelude, Allemande, Courante) - Bach
Performed by  Mistislav Rostropovich


----------



## S1E9A8N5

"What I've Done" by Linkin Park


----------



## Lizzy

Frozen by Madonna


----------



## TinyMachines

Castenets - song 3 on their first cd. (i don't pay attention to names too much)


----------



## avesjohn

"Bleeding Me" - Metallica and the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra (another 9-minute epic, but with lyrics this time).


----------



## Renos Babe

Ai Just on my love don't know who its sung by thou


----------



## DrKilljoy

The entire _Angelspit_ album, *Krankhaus.*


----------



## Edgewise

Alex Chilton- The Replacements


----------



## salad days

Nizlopi "Girls"


----------



## TinyMachines

Pedro the Lion - A Mind of Her Own


----------



## Pawn

Hey TinyMachines nice signature!


----------



## Ellen-the-great

daniela said:
			
		

> Jet - "Are You Gonna Be My Girl"
> 
> --DM--


Good one. I saw them in concert the other day. 

Missy Higgins- sound of white.


----------



## Cornish Maid

Other Side of the World by K.T. Tunstall


----------



## Shawn

Cornish Maid said:
			
		

> Other Side of the World by K.T. Tunstall



I love that song.


----------



## Astra

i was listening to don't panic by coldplay
i love Chris Martin's lyrics they are so beautiful and profound.


----------



## MaryAuksi

"Bluebird" by Cassie Steele 
(currently addicted to her songs...)


----------



## TinyMachines

Pawn said:
			
		

> Hey TinyMachines nice signature!


thank you. it's a quote from a joanna newsom song.

I am listening to dead flag blues by godspeed you! black emperor.


----------



## Renos Babe

Millon Tears by Groove Coverage


----------



## Itsaboysname

Three Skinny Girls by The Fratellis


----------



## Renos Babe

Be a Girl By Groove Coverage


----------



## Blood_Writer

Dont Matter by Akon and My dirty little screct by All American rejects.

Blood writer.


----------



## DrKilljoy

'Fur Elise' by Beethoven
'Piano Man' by Billy Joel


----------



## Mr. Interstellar

_Dig_ by *Incubus*.


----------



## Mr. Interstellar

_Love Like Winter_ by *AFI*


----------



## holymonkey

Beetlebum by* Blur*


----------



## Shawn

Double Concerto - Brahms


----------



## Hawke

Change The World - Eric Clapton


----------



## FoggyImagination

Hello Lonely (Walk Away From This) - Theory of a Deadman


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor

She wants revenge, Red Flags and Long Nights.


----------



## DrKilljoy

"First Date" by Blink182
"Blitzkrieg Bop" by Rob Zombie


----------



## Renos Babe

"the animal song" by savage garden
"Eye of the Tiger" by lee harding (i think thats how you spell it)


----------



## Kisara

The Decemberists - We Both Go Down Together

[[I think if i stick to this topic for long it will be _very_ obvious where my musical obsessions lie...heh.]]


----------



## TinyMachines

Kisara said:
			
		

> The Decemberists - We Both Go Down Together


I was just listening to the decemberists too. but I was listening to here i dreamt i was an architect.


----------



## avesjohn

"Ready, Steady, Go" by Paul Oakenfold

and

"Love in An Elevator" by Aerosmith

and

the theme from the TV show "Get Smart"


----------



## Benjirama

avesjohn said:
			
		

> "Ready, Steady, Go" by Paul Oakenfold



Now there's a fucking ace tune.

Currently listening to Szamar Madar by Venetian Snares, by god its a great tune... sends shivers up my spine every time i hear it.

Check out this link to a Final fantasy video mix with the song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7qO58z8BtM


----------



## gÃ¼lÃ¼mse

Gigi D' Agostino - I'll Fly with You


----------



## still_flying

Counting Train Cars by Widespread Panic


----------



## BillinNC

Wanted Man-by RATT!!


----------



## avesjohn

"Capital G" by Nine Inch Nails.

The whole _Year Zero_ album, actually.


----------



## edf

Gwar- Ultimate Bohab


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Going to California- Led Zeppelin


----------



## gÃ¼lÃ¼mse

Mixalis  Xatzigiannis     Afta Pou Tha Elega Gia Sena


----------



## playstation60

Dairy of Jane - Breaking Benjamin  (FUCKING awesome band!)


----------



## TinyMachines

playstation60 said:
			
		

> Breaking Benjamin  (FUCKING awesome band!)


I'm sorry, but that made me laugh a little.


----------



## playstation60

Why?


----------



## Mystery

You people listen to some shitty music :/

Dominic Frasca - John's not taken


----------



## Kusumita

*'The Glass Prison'*- Dream Theatre


----------



## Lyonidus

hands clean-alanis morissette


----------



## Shawn

Sniper - Harry Chapin


----------



## TinyMachines

playstation60 said:
			
		

> Why?


Because it sounded for a second like you were being serious.


----------



## Renos Babe

poison girl by H.I.M


----------



## playstation60

TinyMachines said:
			
		

> Because it sounded for a second like you were being serious.




I was.


----------



## Cipher2

Delerium: Some pretentious title-- sounds great though.


----------



## PEACEofaPOET

still_flying said:
			
		

> Counting Train Cars by Widespread Panic


 
Great band by the way, ever seen them live?


----------



## PEACEofaPOET

Michael Franti and Spearhead- Yell Fire


----------



## Mr. Interstellar

Today I have been listening to lots of Bob Dylan.


----------



## Hawke

Mustang Sally - The Commitments


----------



## salad days

Congratulations by Blue Ocotber


----------



## red lantern

Hands clean by Alanis Morisette


----------



## Aaliyah

The only one i see - Evermore
ooo change of music.
Joker and the thief - Wolfmother *screams excitedly*


----------



## Rahvin

Sons of Plunder - Disturbed


----------



## mandax

"Read My Mind" - The Killers


----------



## huntingtonb

'Fade to Gray' by Visage


----------



## Renos Babe

The way i do
2-4 Grooves
from skitzmix 25


----------



## Desert Fox

"War Pigs" by Black Sabbath


----------



## Renos Babe

Face The Base by 
Bulldozer


----------



## LadyPenelope

I Got Money Now by Pink. Love that girl!


----------



## Foxee

The bouncy little theme on the children's video that my son's watching (There Goes a Garbage Truck). God help me.


----------



## Mr. Interstellar

_Betterman_ by *Pearl Jam*. One of my all-time favorites.


----------



## LadyPenelope

No CD playing, but I can hear the icecream van outside! Summer is truly here


----------



## playstation60

Fully Alive by Flyleaf is playing in my in-brain radio station.


----------



## Lanex

*Son Of A Preacher Man* by _Dusty Springfield_

Seriously. It's a good tune.


----------



## Renos Babe

Lambada  by Aycan


----------



## rosenthalpiano

*Morgen* by *Richard Strauss*. It's a German lieder that he wrote toward the end of his life. The English translation is (roughly):

And tomorrow the sun will shine again
And on the path that I will follow
It shall again unite us, happy ones,
Upon this sun-breathing earth ...
And to the wide shore, with its blue waves,
We will quietly and slowly descend,
Speechless, we shall look into each other's eyes,
And upon us will descend the muted silence of happiness ...


----------



## Shawn

Oooh! Strauss!

I'm listening to Ravel right now... head banging, too.


----------



## rosenthalpiano

Yes, the music is beautiful. Of course, Strauss didn't write the lyrics himself. It is a poem by John Henry MacKay.


----------



## Shawn

rosenthalpiano said:
			
		

> Yes, the music is beautiful. Of course, Strauss didn't write the lyrics himself. It is a poem by John Henry MacKay.



Strauss never was much of a lyricist, was he?

I've been on a Vivaldi streak lately, making my way through his opuses, but I came upon a song that I really liked... you may have heard it:

Suite for Orchestra in F-Minor / Gigue - Telemann...

Excellent, excellent stuff.


----------



## rosenthalpiano

I don't listen to Vivaldi much, to be honest. Some of his works are extremely brilliant, but I found much of them to be rather repetitive at times.

You are right about Strauss though. Even he admitted he was a second-rate composer. But for a second-rate composer, he's pretty damn good.


----------



## Shawn

rosenthalpiano said:
			
		

> I don't listen to Vivaldi much, to be honest. Some of his works are extremely brilliant, but I found much of them to be rather repetitive at times.



I think people have to keep in mind that he was commissioned for two works a month... at that level, I think any composer would crack. 

What's your opinion on Bernstein? I had a kick on the Candide Overture one month and I didn't stop until I learned all the parts.


----------



## rosenthalpiano

I like Bernstein. The other day I was accompanying a friend of mine (who is a soprano) on the piano. She was singing a song from Candide called "Glitter and Be Gay". It was rather amusing.


----------



## playstation60

Famous Last Words - My Chemical Romance


----------



## G. Palmer

California Dreamin' - The Mammas and the Pappas


----------



## Uriah

The KKK Took My Baby Away ~ Ramones


----------



## Shawn

G. Palmer said:
			
		

> California Dreamin' - The Mammas and the Pappas



God you know music.


----------



## Wryte

Thnks Fr Th Mmrs - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Cefor

What I've Done - Linkin Park


----------



## Kisara

The Decemberists - Yankee Bayonet (I Will Be Home Then) in an attempt to get A Heart Full of Love and Little People from Les Misérables out of my head.


----------



## Hawke

One Headlight - The Wallflowers
(then)
Big Love - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Uriah

Mission - The Phenomenauts


----------



## Rahvin

Master of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## Shawn

=D>





			
				Rahvin said:
			
		

> Master of Puppets - Metallica


=D>


Brahms Piano Concerto No. 3


----------



## archer88iv

Something by Skynyrd.


----------



## Monalisasmile1

*Oldies*

"Love child"

The suprems


----------



## kayandrah

unforgiven - metallica


----------



## Renos Babe

Everyones going to War. Nerina Pallot


----------



## Tandy

Ruby - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Rahvin

"Through the Fire and the Flames"  -  Dragonforce


----------



## burnitdown

Dark Rose said:
			
		

> I am listening to Until It Sleeps- Metallica.
> If you are listening to something, or currently were listening to something, what is it?



Why do these stupid threads pop up in every forum? Oh, that's right... anyone, even a total fucking moron, can participate, so they're popular.


----------



## Hawke

And even a moron can complain about it, Burnitdown. Just to say, if you don't like the thread, don't click on it.   


I'm listening to Kiss From A Rose - Seal.


----------



## burnitdown

Hawke said:
			
		

> And even a moron can complain about it, Burnitdown. Just to say, if you don't like the thread, don't click on it.



If you don't like global warming, ignore it!


----------



## Hawke

(Eh?  Now where and when did I say that?  If you want a debate, I suggest you try the debate forum.  Or PM me.)

Killer Queen - Queen.


----------



## Renos Babe

Running up that hill. Within Temptaion


----------



## Short Tooth

Pet Shop Boys. Numb. And sobbing uncontrollably :cry:


----------



## salad days

"Won't Back Down" by Mat Kearney


----------



## Shawn

Love is All Around - Paul Williams.


----------



## novu

Natural's not in it - Gang of Four


----------



## Renos Babe

Vampire Heart. H.I.M


----------



## Shawn

Christmas is All Around - Love Actually soundtrack... Alan Rickman, you make me cry... why did you cheat on her?! Huh?


----------



## Lyonidus

Dont know the name of the song- Jamie T (whoooo come on bob hoskins!)


----------



## Rahvin

Lovey Lovey Bonsai and the Bleu Cheese  -  The Not Very Good Interval Band

funny...


----------



## kayandrah

ten thousand fists - disturbed


----------



## avesjohn

A bunch of stuff by ABBA - at the moment "Voulez Vous"...

Disco is such a guilty pleasure....


----------



## Short Tooth

Pet Shop Boys- Numb

(Still, it's just too good.)


----------



## Lyonidus

Yet again, i know i'm sad.

Sheila - Jamie T

LONG LIVE BOB HOSKINS

Yay i found out the name of the song.


----------



## salad days

"Passion" by Utada Hikaru


----------



## huntingtonb

Louisiana 1927 by Randy Newman


----------



## Shinn

Fallout Boy - "Thanks For The Memories"


----------



## Renos Babe

"Fly on the Wings of Love" by Groove Coverage.


----------



## Short Tooth

BANGIN' CHOON, as they say, lol.


----------



## LadyPenelope

Here Without You by 3 Doors Down


----------



## Short Tooth

Oh man ,yes thats another great song!


----------



## Eliana

My Guiding Light - Evermore


----------



## S1E9A8N5

Linkin Park - "What I've Done" and "Giving In".


----------



## Juliet

I´m listening to a Swedish singer named Marit Bergman. 

Please listen to her, She´s worth it!!!


http://www.myspace.com/maritbergman


----------



## huntingtonb

New York, New York - Nina Hagan


----------



## Eliana

All the Same by the Sick Puppies


----------



## Destroyer

Land of Confusion- Disturbed


----------



## Rahvin

Hell yes!

Wolfpack - Sabaton


----------



## Eliana

Woman by Wolfmother


----------



## huntingtonb

Return of the Apparition by Midnight Syndicate


----------



## newwriter19

alexithymia - anberlin


----------



## Destroyer

I sense that I have a musical ally here.


----------



## Renos Babe

Every time we touch Remix Artist unknown to me.


----------



## Rahvin

Hmmm... ally, eh? Who could that be?

An Epic Defiance  -  Detonation


----------



## Destroyer

I wonder.

 Korn- Coming Undone


----------



## newwriter19

The Howling - Within Temptation


----------



## Renos Babe

Forsaken by. Within Temptation

(good choice in music)


----------



## Destroyer

Limp Bizkit- Take a Look Around
 That's my mixed music taste for you.


----------



## Renos Babe

Moonlight Shadow- Groove coverage
hehe, i know what thats like.


----------



## Eliana

Poison-Groove Coverage 
(amazingly enough)


----------



## Destroyer

Is that a cover of the Alice Cooper one?

 My Chemical Romance- Mama. See? The kind of mix I have on my playlist. You wouldn't believe it.


----------



## Eliana

Never, even if it was, i still say never. (I HATE ALICE COOPER - in case ya didnt notice)

I got soul but im not a soldier - The killers


----------



## Destroyer

Just finished MCR's My Way Home is Through You. Now moving onto Teenagers. Same band.
 I was just wondering because of the title. Nothing against the band. But I happen to like Alice Cooper.
 Yes, I am bigging up Alice Cooper while listening to MCR. How about that for a mix.


----------



## Destroyer

It's Method Man now.


----------



## Rahvin

Aarrrgh! MCR! No!
I don't know what it is about them but they just annoy me.

Alice Cooper's OK. _Poison_ is a great song (problem is every time I hear it I'm stuck with the damn chorus in my head)

Currently listening to - _Special Olympics_ by Stephen Lynch


----------



## Eliana

Its too late - Evermore

hehehe...thats funny...destroyer methinks you like difference


----------



## Destroyer

And I was seriously beginning to respect your taste. MCR are great. Don't dis them.


----------



## Eliana

Who is MCR? *i whisper silently*


----------



## Rahvin

Pah. MCR.
Actually, the music's not that bad. The band just annoys me though.
Bunch of blond-haired bloody emo's...

Aside from that though, meh.
EDIT: Eliana, MCR are My Chemical Romance


----------



## Destroyer

You've never heard of MCR? My Chemical Romance? One of the greatest EMO bands ever to exist? You're kidding me, right?

Wait a minute...Mudvayne- Dig.


----------



## Eliana

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH i get it now, (im not good with abreviations)


----------



## Destroyer

That's okay then. "Never heard of them" Pah.


----------



## Rahvin

Oh wait, song's changed.

_Kill a Kitten_  - Stephen Lynch (funny as hell)


----------



## Destroyer

Still Mudvayne. Who's Stephen Lynch?


----------



## Eliana

Its too late - evermore (dirty south remix)

Hey guys i gotta go, until tomorrow cya


----------



## Destroyer

Bye. hah, Muse- Crying Shame.


----------



## Rahvin

Stephen Lynch is a very funny American singer. Don't know much more about him, but he sure does sing some funny (and irreverent) songs! Google him.

Oh, changed again.

_Dance of Death_ - Iron Maiden


----------



## Destroyer

Will do. Don't know much about American singers expect the rock bands, and emo ones.


----------



## Destroyer

Muse again. Dead Star.


----------



## Destroyer

I see now. Not my kind of music.


----------



## Rahvin

Meh. Not really music, more comedy, but funny nontheless.


----------



## Destroyer

More Muse. Feeling Good. And I am. I'm feeling wierd as well.


----------



## Rahvin

_Beelzeboss_ - Tenacious D


----------



## Destroyer

Tenacious D! You have my respect again.


----------



## Rahvin

Oh yes.

_Bring me to life_ - Evanescence


----------



## Destroyer

Muse- Knights of Cydonia.
Evanescence, great band.


----------



## Rahvin

Muse, same as MCR... (except the music also annoys me, for some reason)

_Storming the Burning Fields_ - Dragonforce


----------



## Destroyer

Oh, God, not Dragonforce. Heard it once. it's bloody rocked up westlife. And don't dis Muse either. They're one of the best bands around.

I'm signing off now. Got a lecture to go to. Speak to you tomorrow.

Respect for Muse and MCR.


----------



## Rahvin

Dragonforce? Rocked up Westlife? What the hell?!?
Seriously, what song did you hear?

Muse, well... I don't actually know what I dislike about them. I just find them annoying, for some reason...

Mmm hmm, I gotta go too.

Respect for Dragonforce (touche)


----------



## Renos Babe

Escape From Hellview. cKy


----------



## Destroyer

Brilliant! Some taste at last! Rage against the Machine- Killing in the Name.
Rahvin, I don't know what the title was. I just didn't like it.


----------



## Renos Babe

Close yet Far. cKy. hehe i love these guys...song change
Under the Rose H.I.M


----------



## Destroyer

Not a big fan of HIM. They sound too depressed. Wait, music's changing.
 Rammstein! Mein Herz Brennt.


----------



## Renos Babe

really, song got boreing as its the 6th time i've listened to it today

Fly on the Wings of love. Groove Coverage.


----------



## Destroyer

Still Rammstein. Not heard of Groove Coverage.


----------



## Renos Babe

there good, they remix old songs basically, yet again got bored,
Inhuman Creation station. cKy


----------



## Destroyer

Rammstein again. Rein Raus. Nearly finished though. I haven't heard that CKY one. hang on, Rob Dougan, Furious Angels. Instrumental version.


----------



## Renos Babe

it's good but completely random, Windows media stuff up so now its
SM25 Megamix by Nick Skitz (various artists)


----------



## Rahvin

She's like Heroin - System of a Down.

Rammstein, ehhhhhh? Good!


----------



## Eliana

All the Same - Sick puppies

Well lets give u a description, heavy metal german music...yeah its good. In fact i love it...mmmmm Rammstein, so goos.


----------



## Destroyer

BYOB- System of a Down. You still hyper?


----------



## Rahvin

Karate - Tenacious D. Who, me?


----------



## Destroyer

System of a Down- Kill Rock and Roll. No, Eliana, if she's still here. Check the thread about the oven if you want to know about it.


----------



## Rahvin

Pity - Drowning Pool

Stupid oven thread...


----------



## Destroyer

System of a Down- Lost in Hollywood. Pretty fun actually.


----------



## Rahvin

Rip out the wings of a butterfly - HIM (stupid random... can't be arsed to change it though...)

Looks crazy. For a bit, I thought you two were going to start WW3.


----------



## Destroyer

Still System of a Down- Radio/Video. We were close. That's what a lack of sugar does to you. for her, anyway. I'm always like that.


----------



## Rahvin

Somewhere I belong - Linkin Park

that's lack of sugar?!? Jeez, I don't want to think what'd happen with a sugar rush!


----------



## Destroyer

System of a Down- Revenga.
 Pray you never catch Eliana on a sugar rush. We'll all be doomed.


----------



## Rahvin

Paradise City - Guns n Roses

Oh I'm praying all right. Actually, why pray? I'll just set my eight year old brother on her. Their craziness will just canel each other out. Honest. I hope.


----------



## Destroyer

System of a Down- She's Like Heroin.
 I've got a three-year-old brother ready and waiting.


----------



## Rahvin

Becoming the Dragon - Trivium

Two on one! We'll surely win!


----------



## Destroyer

System of a Down- tentative.
 Hopefully. You never can be sure.


----------



## Rahvin

Ninjas - South Park

OK, I'll get his mates too. That's an entire school full of deranged six to ten year-olds. Then we'll win.


----------



## Eliana

You know its quite strange, whenever i go to click on this thread im never listening to music, so this thread reminds me to put my music.

Inside of Me - Peter Hume (and the rest of evermore (mainly peter though, i love peter i heart him))


----------



## Rahvin

Anthem (we are the fire) - Trivium

Ah! the crazy one!

Wait... are you still crazy..?


----------



## Eliana

no of  course im not crazy...(voice inside head: yes we are, remember, we were going to shave howards eye brow's off, remember) SHHHHHHH your not supposed to be talking out loud.

Rammstien - Fueir Fri ( i cant spell it)


----------



## Rahvin

Hmmm... not crazy, ehhh...? We'll see.

Violence Fetish - Disturbed


----------



## Eliana

Call me when your sober - Evenesence (cant spell, seriously cant spell.)

IM NOT CRAZY (voice: yes thats the way deny everything)


----------



## Eliana

OMG...im an addict!!!


----------



## Rahvin

*you didn't see _anything_...*

_Crazy_ Addict. We'll have correct terminology on this forum, _thank_ you very much! (hehe) 

Mute - Drowning Pool


----------



## Eliana

Forsaken - Within Temptation

ooo wait song change

Under the Rose - HIM (His Infernal Majesty) - (hey RB i finally got it...yay - that is what it is called isn't it?)


----------



## Rahvin

The lemmiwinks song - South Park

What H.I.M? Yes, it's His Infernal Majesty. If you weren't talking about HIM, what the hell are you on about? (seriously. why are you listening to HIM. it's... just... No. stop it. turn it off and never put it back on. I'll set my little brother on you.)


----------



## Eliana

I'll set my hyperness on you and your little brother...hehe. Oh and just be warned...i am practised in the art of origami. hehe.

Don't let RB hear that you don't like H.I.M or she'll murder you.

Cubicles - MCR


----------



## Rahvin

Oh _RB_...? Where _are_ you...? I don't like _HIM_...

see, nothing to worry about... (I hope...)

Oh jeez, not MCR! Please no! Crazy _and_ a follower of MCR! What _is_ the world coming to?

Attero Dominatus - Sabaton


----------



## Destroyer

System of a Down- Violent Pornapgraphy.

Aaah! She's back. Set charges! Prime nukes! raise the ALARMS!


----------



## Eliana

ok, im currently not hypo anymore.


----------



## Rahvin

Drwoned and torn asunder - Trivium

Run for your LIVES!!! Ahem. Maybe not that bad.

Ooohh, 200th post!


----------



## Destroyer

X-ecutioners- It's goin down.
 There's some good news. How about some advance warning next time?


----------



## Eliana

graties,

White and Nerdy - Wierd Al Yankovich


----------



## Destroyer

hey! Wierd Al!
Still X-ecutioners here.


----------



## Eliana

No, that was just a bad phone call i got. One of my family members are in hospital.


----------



## Destroyer

Rahvin, beat you. this makes 228. hah!

Hope they're okay, Eliana.


----------



## Rahvin

Ah, so you're not really crazy. Pah. *sulks*

Montage - Team America


----------



## Rahvin

Damn you Destroyer!

yeah, hope they're alright, Eliana.

Prayer - Disturbed


----------



## Eliana

thanks,

My happy Ending - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Destroyer

AFI- Affliction.
 Already damned. Long time ago. You're too late there as well.


----------



## Eliana

Affirmation - Savage Garden


----------



## Destroyer

AFI- Head Like a Hole


----------



## Eliana

Can anybody find me somebody to love? - Queen


----------



## Rahvin

So What - Metallica

Damn, someone beat me to it. But _I_ wanted to damn them...


----------



## Destroyer

I was damned when I was born, Rahvin. There was a hurricane at the time. Nuff said.


----------



## Rahvin

You're a little unlucky...

To the rats - Trivium


----------



## Destroyer

Lucky number= 13. Have that.

 By the way, more AFI- Love Like Winter.


----------



## Destroyer

Billy Talent- Devil in a Midnight Mass


----------



## Eliana

tomorrow never comes - Unknown


----------



## Destroyer

Crystal Method- Name of the Game


----------



## Rahvin

Hellriders - Sabaton


----------



## Destroyer

Which is the band? I can't tell.


----------



## Eliana

Kryptonite - 3 doors down


----------



## Destroyer

Depeche Mode- Dirt.

yes, I, a fan of system of a down and rage against the machine and Muse, am listening to depeche mode. I am insane.


----------



## Rahvin

Who, Sabaton? They're the band. Swedish heavy metal. Very good.


----------



## Eliana

i havent heard of any of those bands your listening to.
Bohiemian Rhapsody - Queen


----------



## Destroyer

Hey. Good song. Google them. I mostly got them off film soundtracks.


----------



## Rahvin

Faint - Linkin Park


----------



## Destroyer

Disturbed- Down with the Sickness


----------



## Rahvin

Oh yes. Disturbed.

Two-way - Korn


----------



## Destroyer

Love it. 
Land of Confusion!


----------



## Rahvin

Yes!

Hand of Blood - Bullet for my Valentine (not listened to them in yonks)


----------



## Destroyer

Nice. I will forgive the earlier presence of Dragonforce. You have good taste.


----------



## Rahvin

I will never forget you greivous insult about Dragonforce! And I direct your attention to the afforementioned bands, MCR and Muse. Case closed.

other than that though, your taste isn't bad ay all.


----------



## Destroyer

Yep, let's leave that alone now.
Fallout Boy- This ain't a Scene it's a Goddmn Arms race


----------



## Rahvin

Metalowa Hussarya  -  Sorcerer

I'd leave it alone, but you just said Fallout Boy. That's the worst one of them all. I rescind any positive comments I may have made towards you. Bloody Fallout Boy...)


----------



## Destroyer

There's only one song I like, and be careful if you don't want me to bring up Dragonforce again.

Fluke- Absurd.


----------



## Rahvin

You still didn't say why Dragonforce sounded like "rocked-up Westlife".

But only the one song makes it marginally better...

Sermon - Drowning Pool


----------



## Renos Babe

Rahvin said:
			
		

> Oh _RB_...? Where _are_ you...? I don't like _HIM_...
> 
> see, nothing to worry about... (I hope...)
> 
> Oh jeez, not MCR! Please no! Crazy _and_ a follower of MCR! What _is_ the world coming to?
> 
> Attero Dominatus - Sabaton


 
*glares evily* You have just made a very powerfull enemy lol

Turn the beat around by Kubik


----------



## Rahvin

Oh god dammit! 

The Beer Song - Stephen Lynch


----------



## Renos Babe

The Face of God. H.I.M


----------



## Rahvin

Stupid HIM *winces*

Dancing monkeys - the Not Very Good Interval Band (NVGIB)


----------



## Renos Babe

*hits Rahvin* Don't you dare

Escape from Hellview. cKy


----------



## Serpentine

_No Matter What You Do_ - *Benny Benassi*


----------



## broadwayenthusiast

One Jump Ahead- Disney's Aladdin =]


----------



## Serpentine

_Wait Until I Get My Hands on You_ - *The Paper Chase*


----------



## Destroyer

I'm back! Run like hell.

Billy Talent- Fallen Leaves


----------



## Renos Babe

Be a Girl. Groove coverage


----------



## Destroyer

Yo. Disturbed- Down with the Sickness. Amv with spartans killing people. Hell yeah!


----------



## Renos Babe

7 years and 50 days groove coverage. nice


----------



## Destroyer

Nothing now. I'm off. Back on Monday.


----------



## Eliana

Black fingernails, red wine - Eskimoe Joe

Seeya Destroyer


----------



## Mystery

Laid to Rest by Sinergy

Followed by

Korpiklaani - Happy little boozer


----------



## Renos Babe

Nobodys home. Avril...song change

Mambo No. 5. Lou Bega


----------



## Rahvin

Pull harder on the strings of your martyr -Trivium

Ow. Bye Destroyer. (just recovered from the beating I got from RB)


----------



## Renos Babe

*grins evily* i didn't hit you that hard you baby, my 14 year old brother can take more than you geeze.

Holy Virgin Groove coverage, then Under the rose. H.I.M


----------



## Rahvin

Curses - Bullet for my Valentine

Pah. I'm suing for assault. Then you'll be sorry. You've attacked my minority group - Intelligent Teenagers (there's only about six of us in the country), so it's discrimination as well. You're going down.


----------



## Renos Babe

hey i'm an intellegent teen so its not descrimination and plus you were warned, oh and have i mentioned that i have a whole following of people who know where you live and where your family is....

Play Dead H.I.M


----------



## Rahvin

Pah. I have a titanium plated death shark with a rocket up its arse to make it fly! (check the oven thread)

Number of the Beast - Iron Maiden


----------



## Serpentine

_...And All the Candy You Can Eat_ - *The Paper Chase*


----------



## Renos Babe

ooooo so scary, my demon wolves could take out your sharks anyday. hmpf

1 + 1 = 2. Lou Bega


----------



## Rahvin

Demon-wolves, pah. Check out all the other stuff I have (hydrogen-powered doctors, laser-powered trampolines, all sorts...) from the oven thread. Much better than simple demon-wolves.

Primo Victoria - Sabaton


----------



## Renos Babe

hehehe, you know absolutly nothing pathectic little human

Is this Love? Nick Skitz VS. Audio Theives.


----------



## Rahvin

"pathetic little human"? Exqueeze me? Are you talking about me? Overlord of the Totality of Existence (tm)? Careful, I have much worse than sharks (even titanium-plated death ones), doctors and trampolines in my arsenal...

Hellriders - Sabaton


----------



## Renos Babe

Clanned Within Temptation.

*shakes head* i am the queen of all darkness and evil you have no hope human scum.


----------



## Rahvin

"Queen of all darkness and evil"? Nah. Can't beat "Overlord or the Totality of Existence (tm)". Too bad.

Panzer Battalion - Sabaton


----------



## Renos Babe

*hangs head* can we come to a mutual agreement then?

The Way I do
2 - 4 grooves.


----------



## Rahvin

Hmmm... maybe...

Purple Heart - Sabaton


----------



## Renos Babe

hehehe...come on I could make it worth your while.

It's the Fear...Within Temptation.


----------



## Rahvin

How? What can you offer to the Overlord of the Totality of Existence (tm)?


----------



## Renos Babe

*grins evily* lots of things

Close Yet Far cKy


----------



## Rahvin

Examples... (I'm a very demanding Overlord, y'see)

Wolfpack - Sabaton


----------



## Renos Babe

Fleash Into Gear. cKy

hehe use your imagaination.


----------



## Rahvin

I'll warn you, I have a very active imagination...

Metal Machine - Sabaton


----------



## BeL

*Interupts whatever you two are doing*

*Watchtower - Control and Resistance*
_
...
Still there is crime, still there is defiance
Conscious and manner scream for diversion
Controlled by confusion, confused by control
Control and Resistance
..._


----------



## Renos Babe

and i would care because, i'm not always sweet an innocent *grins evily and ignors interuption*

The Way I do 
2 - 4 Grooves.


----------



## Rahvin

*incredulous* Sweet and innocent"! "sweet and innocent"! From the person who was threatening to set a pack of demon-wolves on me? Pah. 

Metalizer - Sabaton


----------



## Renos Babe

*looks sweet* i am sweet an innocent, with demonic qualities but hey who's being picky here.

Under the Rose by H.I.M


----------



## Aurasheild

An over lord eh, aren't they protrayed as really stupid in stories and movies, like they tell you their plan, they should just kill anyone in their way instead of just  allowing them to see the world bow before the overlord, besides i mostly listen to *love today by Mika* or *the intro to fruit b*asket when online, but recently i have been listening to *'all i need' by air. *And for the pack of wolves i would rather send a deranged sick cat in your direction, just to see your reaction, boy that would be classic. lol


----------



## Renos Babe

*still looks innocent* i didn't do anything...*cough cough*

Friends. Nick Skitz vs. Scoota


----------



## Eliana

What have you done now? - Within Temptation, from the new album i got today. hehe.


----------



## Rahvin

Pah. Stupid other overlords... I'd be more like this... (not mine, but brilliant) View attachment 320, and this View attachment 321. 100 things I would do if I was a Chaos Warlord. Very funny.

Through the fire and the Flames - Dragonforce


----------



## Eliana

nah, but whats the go with you giving your hell to RB? hehe...oh well...she knows that i am at a very high status in that place...so yeah.

Poison - Groove coverage


----------



## Rahvin

What do you mean "giving" my hell to RB? I'm just letting her amusre herself there for a bit... (gotta go and sort out other things too... the life of the Overlord of the Totality of Existence (tm) is never quiet... *sigh*)

Avarice - Disturbed


----------



## Destroyer

Down with the Sickness. Chaos Lord? hah. I have the power, not chaos. I will prevail always. I have the cricket bat.


----------



## Rahvin

*groans* not this again...

Stupid cricket bat...

Nuclear attack - Sabaton


----------



## Destroyer

Disturbed- Stricken.

Yep, you started it. Now the bat's coming for you.


----------



## Rahvin

Damn bat. I'll set Eliana and RB on you...

Drowned and Torn Asunder - Trivium


----------



## Destroyer

Uh, don't know what's coming next.

 I'm not afraid. Let them try. My randomness will defeat all.


----------



## Destroyer

Some bit of instrumental called Requiem for a dream. It's the one they used in the Two Towers trailer.


----------



## Rahvin

Got that. Quite epic.

You and your damn randomness...

Little boy you're going to hell - South Park (by metallica)


----------



## Hawke

Don't Look Back - Boston


----------



## Renos Babe

you needed help???

Blooded Within Temptation.


----------



## Rahvin

What? Who? Where? When? How? ...Huh?

Deify - Disturbed


----------



## Renos Babe

> Damn bat. I'll set Eliana and RB on you...


do you need help???

Can i Tico Tico You. Lou Bega


----------



## Rahvin

No, it's just that the death-sharks get agitated if I let them out too much. They start to expect it. Foolish sharks...

BYOB - System of a Down


----------



## Renos Babe

Okay....

Dragostea din tei by O-Zone.

More commonly know as teh Numa Numa song.


----------



## Rahvin

*phoney German accent* Ah, ze Numa Numa! You haff crazy fat man too? If not, vhy not?

Kill rock and roll - System of a Down


----------



## Cipher2

Du

Du Hast

Du Hast Mich


Old but good.


----------



## Eliana

Cipher2 said:
			
		

> Du
> 
> Du Hast
> 
> Du Hast Mich
> 
> 
> Old but good.



Yes i can agree with you there,

The Howling - Within Temptation...this sound is sweet to my ears.


----------



## G. Palmer

Gavin DeGraw - Chariot

catchy piano.


----------



## Eliana

mmm...piano, im learning the piano, starting soon hopefully.

Forgiven - Within Temptation


----------



## Renos Babe

Every Heart..yet again i don't know who its by.


----------



## Destroyer

Yo. I'm back.

The Holloways - Generator

Rahvin, random is my middle name.


----------



## G. Palmer

Chris Cornell - Billie Jean

waaay better then Michael Jackson ever sang it.


----------



## Destroyer

Land of Confusion again. Where's Rahvin then? I'm missing our usual arguments about music taste?


----------



## Rahvin

Jeez, I go away for one little night (and half a day of exams, but meh) and this is what I come back to? Damn you! (oh god damnit! I keep forgetting about that!)

Destroyer, as long as you continue to listen to Disturbed, I have absolutely no problem with your taste. Just don't put on any of that other stuff.And don't diss Dragonforce. They rock.

Through the Fire and the Flames - Dragonforce.


----------



## Destroyer

Have this.

Rob Dougan - Clubbed to death. I'll listen to whatever the hell i want, especially MCR.
How'd the exams go?


----------



## Renos Babe

Track 17...it's not my fault the songs in japanese and i don't know what it's called.

song change
Join me in Death. H.I.M


----------



## Destroyer

MCR- I'm not okay. Wait, new one coming...

CKY- Escape from Hellview.


----------



## Renos Babe

To the Moon and Back
Savage Garden...


----------



## Destroyer

MCR- Heaven Help Us. 
Yo.


----------



## Rahvin

Exams were surprisingly easy. Problem was that I had four of them (each 1 and a half hours long) back to back, with only a fifteen minute break between them...

No you damn well won't listen to whatever you want! Only music approved by _ME_ can be listened to! Or at least, that's the plan once I become *legal* ruler of the world (ruling from the shadows can be good, but it gets boring after a while...)

Ahem.

Violence Fetish - Disturbed


----------



## Renos Babe

you'll have to beat me to ruler of the world

God is a Girl
Groove Coverage.


----------



## Rahvin

*clears throat* "Overlord of the Totality of Existence (tm)"? Remember? It's just that the stupid Prime Minister doesn't recognise that as a legitimate position... (he must be removed... oh yes... soon all my plans will be complete... *rubs hands together*)


----------



## Renos Babe

*shakes fist at Rahvin* do i have to beat you up again??? *glares*

break me shake me
Savage Garden


----------



## Rahvin

Nope. I was acting the last time. (honest)

This Cocaine makes me feel like I'm on this song - System of a Down


----------



## Renos Babe

*draggs Rahvin away from thread*....................*walks back in grinning evily* 

I new i loved you befoer i met you 
Savage Garden


----------



## Rahvin

*claws his way back onto the thread* Ahem. Now that that's settled...

Through the fire and the flames - Dragonforce (again. Random can be annoying sometimes...)


----------



## Renos Babe

*laughs at Rahvin* now behave yourself or it'll be worse next time...

Heaven Tonight
H.I.M


----------



## Rahvin

Pah. (I seem to be saying that rather a lot these days...)

*ominous* There shalt be no "next time" O foul smiter. Thou shalt never again lay thine unworthy hands on mine person, for it will surely be unto thee as flames are unto petrol-covered bandage-wrapped amputees. Toasty. Indeed.

Ignition - Trivium


----------



## newwriter19

so-so suicide - finger eleven


----------



## Renos Babe

Track 11

*grabs a pole and grabbs Rahvin dragging him outside of the thread agian* I did warn you.


----------



## Rahvin

*slips out from behind the thread* Ha! That was a mere decoy! I live! *fires death-laser at RB*

Operation Ground and Pound - Dragonforce


----------



## Renos Babe

*Laughs* hey what colour is your death laser?


----------



## Rahvin

All sorts of colours. It's like a rainbow, but more swirly and laser-y and shooty and killy. Plus, it goes FRREEEEEEEEMM! when it shoots.


----------



## Renos Babe

*laughts* usesless lasers,


----------



## Rahvin

"usesless", eh? "laughts", eh? Sure you don't want those spelling lessons?

Still same song (is very very long...)


----------



## Renos Babe

Shut up its getting late and i'll be going to bed soon.....grrrrrrrrrrrr

I found a reason
Cat Power.


----------



## Rahvin

Growl at me will you? *shoots death-laser again* *and again* *and again*


----------



## Renos Babe

*laughs* that tickles

Forgiven 
Within Temptation


----------



## Rahvin

*throws death-laser at the ground* Pah. Useless lasers... not like they were back in the old days...

*pulls out nuclear pistol*

In the End - Linkin Park


----------



## Renos Babe

bye bye bye bye *laughs* its bed time, otherwise i will not be able to get up tommorow morning
'
same song.


----------



## Rahvin

Pah. Tomorrow. What's so special about that that you need to get up? If it's school or college, it's not like you'll be missing anything...

The game - Disturbed


----------



## Destroyer

Korn- politics. Yo, Rahvin. You get expelled for that sort of thing.


----------



## Rahvin

Nah. At least, I haven't been. It's probably 'cause they want the grades. Back in secondary school, they only expelled you if you couldn't get a C. If you could get a C or above you could do pretty much anything. 

Awaken - Predatory Engagement


----------



## Destroyer

Give it time, Rahvin. They're watching you...

Killing in the Name- Rage against the Machine


----------



## Destroyer

Gogol Bordello- Start Wearing Purple.


----------



## Rahvin

They are not. They're too busy watching the gibbering fools that seem to populate most of the area.

No one knows - Queens of the Stone age


----------



## Destroyer

System of a Down- Tentative

 Can you be sure of that. They know who is different. They watch those who are different. Be warned. You can never see them, but they are there, watching you all the time.


----------



## Destroyer

Something like Linkin Park. I can never remember the titles.


----------



## Rahvin

Paranoid.

Coming undone - Korn


----------



## LadyPenelope

Tainted Love - Marilyn Manson
I'm channelling my inner goth-rocker (normally that man scares the hell out of me)


----------



## Destroyer

Just because you're paranoid it doesn't mean they're not watching. Remember that.

Nothing at the moment, because my battery's flat.


----------



## Eliana

Hahaha...i mean thats mean Eliana *slaps self*

neways im listening to: Our soleman Hour - Withing Temptation


----------



## Destroyer

That's all right. got Launchcast. hah.

Billy Talent- Sympathy.


----------



## Renos Babe

In the night side of Eden H.I.M

Maybe your the one who's paranoid


----------



## Destroyer

Rage against the Machine- Wake Up

Of course I'm paranoid. It doesn't mean I'm wrong though.


----------



## Renos Babe

To the moon and back

Savage Garden

I'm not crazy the voices in my head are....
I'm not paranoid, everyone's out to get me...


----------



## Rahvin

Hello again!

Stranger - Mind-a-Stray


----------



## Destroyer

Hi, Rahvin. Just in time.

Billy Talent- Where is the Line


----------



## Rahvin

Sad life philosophy - Mind-a-stray

Ah good. I thought I was going to miss it.


----------



## Destroyer

Billy Talent- perfect world

You can never miss the madness. It never ends, not while I'm around at any rate.


----------



## Rahvin

Uh-huh.

Still same song (it's very long)


----------



## Destroyer

Billy Talent (I'm listening to the album)- Burn the Evidence.

respect the l33t madness.


----------



## Rahvin

Uh-huh. And my minions. (now with added randomness!)

Sign of Victory - Mid-a-Stray


----------



## Destroyer

Billy Talent- Fallen Leaves.

Cool. Your minion hordes with randomness. Sounds great.


----------



## Renos Babe

Face the Base...Bulldozer

my head hurts.


----------



## Rahvin

Awaken - Disturbed


----------



## Destroyer

Nothing right now. I can't be bothered to muck about with the earphones.


----------



## Rahvin

Nothing either. Turned on the computer and didn't turn on Media Player. Can't be arsed to set up a playlist now...


----------



## Destroyer

Gogol Bordello - Start Wearing Purple. (yes, I am actually listening to this)


----------



## Rahvin

Some spanish/mexican sounding crap on a game soundtrack my Brother's playing (Just Cause). God it's annoying.


----------



## newwriter19

cry little sister - Gerard mcmann


----------



## Deimos

No way back  -  Foo Fighters


----------



## Destroyer

CKY- Escape from Hellview. Personally I'm bored of it but I really can't be bothered to skip.


----------



## Renos Babe

I knew i loved you. Savage Garden.


----------



## Destroyer

Want to join the alliance? I reckon you're mad enough.

Slipknot- Vermillion.


----------



## Renos Babe

heh, no i'm the stand against your unholy alliance thanking you very much.

I was only nineteen. Don't know who its by.


----------



## Destroyer

Disturbed- Ten Thousand Fists.

Are you sure? It's a lot of fun and you get free access to the Rahvin's death-sharks, Eliana's ninja monkey and my random zombie hordes. I'll also share the ultimate cheat codes. How can you refuse that?


----------



## Renos Babe

Sm23 Megamix. Nick Skitz (various artists)

you obviously don't know the limetless bounds my imagination can get to...go read my story for a tame version.


----------



## Destroyer

AFI- rabbits are Roadkill on Rt 37.

Your imagination may be endless, but can you say the same about your resources?


----------



## Renos Babe

Same song.

Yes.


----------



## Destroyer

Cool. Another AFI fan?

MCR- This Jetset Life is Gonna Kill You.

Damn.


----------



## Renos Babe

nope, never heard of em i was talking about the origional son i was listening to.

Fly on  the wings of love. Groove Coverage.


----------



## Destroyer

Ah. My mistake.

Muse- Knights of Cydonia.


----------



## Renos Babe

The End. Groove coverage.

its okay.


----------



## Destroyer

The end of Famous Last Words by MCR.

Now, what's next?

Billy Talent- Pins and Needles.


----------



## Renos Babe

Force of Nature. Groove coverage.


----------



## Destroyer

Marilyn Manson- the Fight Song


----------



## Renos Babe

The hart of Everything. Within Temptation.


----------



## Destroyer

CKY- Escape from Hellview.
before you ask, it's the only one of their songs I've heard.


----------



## Lyonidus

Prayer of the refugee-rise against


----------



## Renos Babe

Aquarius. Within Temptation.

and now


Moonlight Shadow Remix. Groove Coverage.


----------



## Destroyer

Disturbed- Down with the Sickness


----------



## Renos Babe

Tears of Pearls
Savage garden.


----------



## Rahvin

7734 - Sabaton

I'm baaack!


----------



## Spaztikfingers

Help, help, help!!!  I can't get that friggin Mini Wheats song out of my head!! .....oh no, now you got it too!!


----------



## Destroyer

What Mini Wheats song? Never heard of it.

System of a Down- Lost in Hollywood.


----------



## Rahvin

Nope, me neither. Mini-wheats?

Storming the Burning Fields - Dragonforce


----------



## Shawn

Landslide - Stevie Nicks with Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Tom

Here in your Arms - Hello Goodbye. Man thats an Addictive song.


----------



## Renos Babe

Angel from Above. Groove Coverage.


----------



## LadyPenelope

The Calling - We're Forgiven


----------



## Renos Babe

Little June. Groove coverage.


----------



## Mystery

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRfiDuvkU6o


----------



## TrackStar11

In A Gadda Da Vida- Iron Butterfly


----------



## CandieK

Black - Pearl Jam


----------



## ProudestMonkey

Ain't No Reason - Brett Dennen


----------



## lisajane

Alice Cooper - Billion Dollar Babies


----------



## Renos Babe

Hopefully when media player works

Hand of Sorrow by. Within Temptation.


----------



## Rahvin

Metal machine - Sabaton


----------



## sierra alpha

Since I've Been Loving You - Led Zeppelin.

It's like molten chocolate in song form.


----------



## Renos Babe

Hand of Sorrow. Within Temptation.


----------



## Rahvin

Down with the Sickness - Disturbed


----------



## Cornish Maid

Annie Lennox - Into the West


----------



## Short Tooth

Your Love Alone- Manic Street Preachers and Nina Persson

Fantastic song!


----------



## belmont

Devastation and Reform

-relient k


----------



## Aurasheild

lollipop Mika


----------



## Renos Babe

Hand of Sorrow. Within Temptation...AGAIN ...I know my addiction to this song is sad.


----------



## Mystery

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHYmwP6T7Ug

and Renos, I'm addicted to aquarius.


----------



## Xtlk 1

My tv!


----------



## Pneumonia In Effect

The Horrors - Jack The Ripper...

But the time I finished that, it switched now I'm listening to

Death From above 1979 - Black History Month


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Beck - Milk & Honey. its a masterpiece


----------



## RickySideburns

Dream Theater - "Solitary Shell"


----------



## RickySideburns

They're kickass! Check them out, I insist!


----------



## Rahvin

Who, Dream Theatre? Heard of them, but not heard them. 

BYOB - System of a Down


----------



## Renos Babe

Mystery said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHYmwP6T7Ug
> 
> and Renos, I'm addicted to aquarius.


 
ooo, i love that song too.

yet again. Hand of Sorry within Temptation.


----------



## Voodoo

Two songs on rotation. Third Eye, by the Black Eyed Peas. Diamonds From Sierra Leone- Kanye West and Jay Z. Don't laugh.


----------



## Mystery

Yeah, Love lost and found is imba, if only I could find more like it.

Dream Theater - 6:00


----------



## Renos Babe

Aquarius. WIthin temptation.


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Nine Inch Nails - Home


----------



## Eliana

Hand of Sorrow - Within Temptation


----------



## Renos Babe

Rip Out the wings of a butterfly. H.I.M


----------



## Shinn

My Chemical Romance - Teenagers


----------



## Rahvin

Ugh, MCR and H.I.M. Get it away!

Storimg the Burning Fields - Dragonforce


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Angel - Massive Attack


----------



## Uriah

Dust On My Shoes - Pepper


----------



## Lyonidus

Fort Minor - where'd you go


----------



## Lyonidus

Linkin Park ft Jay Z - Dirt off your shoulders - lying from you


----------



## Astra

Dogs- by Pink Floyd, Animals album, 1977 i think...

i prefer sheep, but it's still a really cool song


----------



## Lyonidus

Rise against - prayer of the refugee


----------



## Lyonidus

HIM - Rip out the wings of a butterfly


----------



## Lyonidus

Limp Bizkit - My generation


----------



## Banzai

"Baba O'Riley" by the Who


----------



## Lyonidus

Aerosmith - Dream on


----------



## Banzai

"Can't Explain" by the Who.


----------



## Nefieslab

Try Your Best by the Kaiser Chiefs and from their second album Yours truly, Angry Mob.


----------



## bobothegoat

"Dance of the Manatee" by Fair to Midland


----------



## Banzai

"Smoke it" by the Dandy Warhols


----------



## Voodoo

Lose Yourself- King Of White Trash, Eminem


----------



## Shinn

The Kill - 30 Seconds To Mars


----------



## Sundown

Jerry Jeff Walker - Mr. Bojangles


----------



## Shawn

Bon Voyage, Candide - Leonard Bernstein

http://youtube.com/watch?v=V1jaa-jrEUM


----------



## Banzai

"1812 Overture" by Tchaikovsky


----------



## Lyonidus

Dirt off your shoulder - Jay Z


----------



## Lyonidus

Braveheart main theme - Enya


----------



## Lyonidus

Kanye west - through the wire


----------



## Shawn

You have weird taste, Lyonidus. 

Chi Mi Frena, Lucia di Lammermoor - Donizetti
June Anderson, Luciano Pavorotti, Shirly Verrett, Piero Cappuccilli, Giuseppe Sabbatini, and Giovanni Furlanetto performing.


----------



## Lyonidus

Lol you think thats weird, im now listening to:

staind - so far away


----------



## Shawn

Der Hölle Rache, Die Zauberflote - Wolfgangus Amadeus Mozart

I actually saw Die Zauberflote a few days ago.


----------



## Lyonidus

Jamie T - Sheila


----------



## Lyonidus

Motion city soundtrack - the future


----------



## Lyonidus

David Gray - This year's love


----------



## Shawn

No fair, my opera segment is almost :30 . Ha.

I Am Easily Assimilated, Candide - Bernstein


----------



## Lyonidus

Lol.

Damien Rice - Cannonball


----------



## Shawn

Ninth Symphony, Second Movement - Ludwig Van Beethoven


----------



## Lyonidus

Travis - Driftwood

Do you have the feeling that this has become a two horse race?


----------



## Shawn

Yep.


----------



## Lyonidus

U2 - Beautiful day


----------



## Voodoo

God's Gonna Cut You Down- Johnny Cash


----------



## Lyonidus

Slipknot - wait and bleed


----------



## Lyonidus

The british army - unknown artist


----------



## Lyonidus

Jacky Butler - unknown artist


----------



## Lyonidus

Nancy - whisky


----------



## Lyonidus

Whiskey in the jar - dubliners


----------



## Lyonidus

The pogues - waxies dargle


----------



## Lyonidus

Jacky Butler - unknown artist


----------



## Voodoo

Pusherman- Curtis Jackson


----------



## Lyonidus

Black and tans - unknown artist


----------



## black_tie

Hey there Delilah - Plain white T's just ended

Eleanor Rigby - the beatles just started


----------



## Voodoo

You Remix- Andre 3000, Lloyd


----------



## WriterDude

Eva - Nightwish


----------



## Voodoo

Take me as i am, Mary J. Blige


----------



## black_tie

lord of the rings score


----------



## WriterDude

Haunted - Evanescense


----------



## Voodoo

Hailey's Song, Eminem


----------



## Renos Babe

sporadic movenment cKy, just finnished

Moonlight Shadow, Groove Coverage.


----------



## Voodoo

Jesus Walks- Kanye West


----------



## Voodoo

Diamonds From Sierra Leone- Kanye West and Jay Z


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Wing Finger - Chad VanGaalen


----------



## Renos Babe

Tourniquet by Evencesses


----------



## starStuff

something random on the radio...now i think its R.E.M..

i was just jammin to a Rush mix on my Winamp (yes i still use winamp, it rocks!) Im getting ready for the concert next saturday, sweeet!


----------



## Banzai

"London Underground" by the Amateur Transplants.


----------



## WriterDude

Lithium - Evanescense


----------



## TinyMachines

There's A River In the Valley Made of Melting Snow by A Silver Mt. Zion

one of my all time favorite songs.


----------



## WriterDude

You shook me all night long - AC/DC


----------



## Renos Babe

The Promise. Within Temptation


----------



## kagechaos

Renos Babe said:
			
		

> The Promise. Within Temptation



Within Temptation rocks 

--------------------------------------

I'm currently listening to:

Falling On - Finger Eleven


----------



## Renos Babe

hell yeah

Hand of Sorrow. Within Temtation.


----------



## Shawn

"Der Holle Rache" Aria, Zauberflote - Mozart.... yes, _again_.

YEAH MOZART ROCKS! :-({|=

http://youtube.com/watch?v=M4zqPDNigrw&mode=related&search=


----------



## WriterDude

Our solemn hour - Within Temptation


----------



## The White Raven

Animals 
By Nickelback! ^^


----------



## Renos Babe

Angel from above Groove coverage.


----------



## Rahvin

Predatory Engagement by Awaken


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Suture Up Your Future - Queens of the Stone Age

its off Era Vulgaris, which came out today, at least in North America. high quality work so far


----------



## Renos Babe

I knew I loved you, Savage Garden.


----------



## Lyonidus

This is the end - Anti Flag


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Heartbreaker - Led Zeppelin

gotta be the best bassline ever


----------



## mollie

Breakable by Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## Renos Babe

Like the Sun. Trinity


----------



## Lyonidus

Trivium - dying in your arms


----------



## Diverse

'Pardon Me' Incubus


----------



## John Daker

Zoe Keating. She plays a cello and samples it onto sixteen different tracks via her computer. 

She's amazing.


----------



## jtassinaro

Here We Are - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## ladyaemy

*Graceland*

"Graceland" ... the whole CD by Paul Simon.

"Blue Alert" (Anjani Thomas and Leonard Cohen coming up)


----------



## Apocalypticality

Alcoholocaust  by Machine Head


----------



## Renos Babe

Angel from Above
Groove coverage. 

Then 

Hand of Sorrow. Within temtation for the 10th time today.


----------



## WriterDude

Lithium - Evanescense


----------



## RustyHicks

don't worry baby by the beach boys


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Zero-Sum - NIN


----------



## Renos Babe

Aquarius Within temptation


----------



## not_a_ninja

This Part of Town by Widespread Panic


----------



## jtassinaro

The Sound of Silence - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Renos Babe

Tricky, Tricky

Lou Bega


----------



## WordWeaver

Psycho Killer by Talking Heads.


----------



## Renos Babe

Under the Rose H.I.M.


----------



## JK_Wannabe

_'Til the Day I Die_ by Garbage


----------



## Rahvin

Movies - Alien Ant Farm


----------



## Renos Babe

Crash and Burn
Savage Garden


----------



## Cipher2

Intimidation, I stand before you now 
Hold my crown, you won't strike me down 
A validation of all the blood I spill 
Survival of my will 
There's nothing left to say 
Yourself you have betrayed 
We must try to seize the day 
All the world will hear you 
Our voices can't be bound 
All the world will hear you 
Redemption in the power of the sound
Interpretation of all the thoughts I share 
Draw you near,creating all your fear 
A brand new nation for those who perservere 
The future is so clear 

Shadows Fall, Redemption


----------



## Yustynn

Tears and Rain - James Blunt


----------



## Renos Babe

Cisko Disco
Rico Bass Vs Dj Bronito


----------



## Kyrie

Ankoku Tengoku
ALI Project


----------



## Golden

Becoming-pantera


----------



## Max Minimum

Sophomore Jinx - Self


----------



## .zyriax

Summer Love - Justin Timberlake


----------



## Rahvin

Avarice - Disturbed.


----------



## Golden

Diffrent world-Iron maiden


----------



## Adamboy

Whatever - Oasis
Upside Down - Jack Johnson


----------



## Max Minimum

My Lunatic Friends - Death Ray


----------



## Rahvin

An Epic Defiance - Detonation.


----------



## Albion

The Only Ones - Another Girl, Another Planet


----------



## silentalarm

heart shaped box- nirvana


----------



## Max Minimum

Barrier Reef - The Old 97's

I'm currently a little obsessed with this band.  They are just about perfect at the midwestern country/rock thing (yes, it IS possible to do that well after all).  Great delivery and lyrics that get straight to the heart of the hopeless depressed bar lifestyle, with a nice touch of cleverness and humor.

"My heart wasn't in it
Not for one single minute
I went through the motions with her
Her on top and me on liquor
Didn't do no good
Well I didn't think it would"


----------



## Max Minimum

Another one from The Old 97's: Indefinitely (some nice wordplay and imagery in this song)

"And the car was Japanese perhaps or Hungarian and blue
And it followed you down highway one, kept almost out of view
And it symbolizes something although you don't know what it is
Like loneliness and longing for a future perfect kiss 

I don't mean no, I don't mean maybe, I'm in definitely, I'm indefinitely"


----------



## The EZA

What they DO -The Roots


----------



## Heathoa

5th Bach Cello Suite, by Mischa Maisky on U-Tube ... omg he's amazing


----------



## Mr. Interstellar

_Falls On Me_ by *Fuel*.


----------



## Funwriter

I've been listening to the new RUSH cd. Very cool, I also have a couple of Creed songs I just can't stop listening to.


----------



## ClancyBoy

yelle - je veux te voir


----------



## Renos Babe

Tenchu-wrath of heaven-theme song


----------



## MusicSoundsBetterWithYou

Ms. Jackson - Outkast


----------



## Renos Babe

Tourniquet. Evanescence


----------



## Rahvin

Amish Paradise - Wierd Al Yankovic


----------



## Destroyer

Clint Mansell- Requiem for a Dream.

yes, I'm serious.

The computer's still working!


----------



## Rahvin

Destroyer's computer is actually working!

Chop Suey - System of a Down


----------



## Linkin Park

the only thing i ever listen to is linkin park and the radio on the rock station, and sometimes the other stations


----------



## Rahvin

linkin park listens to linkin park. How did I guess? I'm sensing you like linkin park (telepathic, me)...

Smells like nirvana - Wierd Al Yankovic


----------



## WordWeaver

July, July - The Decemberists.

They always seem to get me in a writing mood.


----------



## jtassinaro

Forgive Me - Evanescence


----------



## RebelGoddess

As of right now I'm listening to my AC on full blast : ).

It's topping 95 degrees outside with a 75% humidity.

So right now, the only music I need is the AC, lol!

Racheal


----------



## jtassinaro

Where do I Hide - Nickelback


----------



## Edgewise

Behind the Wall of Sleep- The Smithereens


----------



## TinyMachines

Los Angeles, I'm Your's by The Decemberists


----------



## jtassinaro

The Devil Went Down To Georgia - Charlie Daniels


----------



## JoannaMac

"I aint marching anymore" by Phil Ochs. 
So much of what he wrote in the 60's and 70's is relevant today. It's happening all over again.


----------



## JoannaMac

TinyMachines said:
			
		

> Los Angeles, I'm Your's by The Decemberists


 
Love your avatar! Saw the film the other day.


----------



## Renos Babe

Everytime we touch...can't remember who sings it

God is a Girl
Groove Coverage


----------



## Archduke Robert of France

Impromptu in C Sharp Major, Op. 66 "Fantasie-Impromptu" - Chopin


----------



## Renos Babe

Holy virgin Groove Coverage.


----------



## sanctuary

in my life, by the beatles


----------



## Kyrie

Venus Say by Buzy


----------



## Drucifer

"Thirteen" - Johnny Cash


----------



## Renos Babe

Shock and Terror cKy


----------



## jtassinaro

Distraction - Angels & Airwaves


----------



## Renos Babe

Everytime WE Touch Cascada


----------



## Kyrie

Bow down and lick my feet by ALI Project


----------



## MusicSoundsBetterWithYou

Gravity's Rainbow - The Klaxons


----------



## Nefieslab

I predict a riot by the Kaiser Cheifs


----------



## Renos Babe

Tears of pearls Savage Garden


----------



## Rahvin

Pity - Drowning Pool


----------



## Destroyer

Clint Mansell again. No, it's just finished. I haven't picked the next one yet.


----------



## Strotha

Stein Um Stein by Rammstein.


----------



## Archduke Robert of France

Enjoy the Silence - Depeche Mode


----------



## MiloDaePesdan

Get It By Your Hands - Hiroshi Watanabe/Quadra


----------



## Aurora Asha Ila

Lucy in the sky with Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## ebmadman

"Computer Love"-Roger Troutman


----------



## Straylight

"Life is Like a Boat" -- Rie Fu


----------



## Aurasheild

Bodyrox ft Luciana - Yeah Yeah


----------



## Destroyer

Billy Talent- Fallen Leaves.


----------



## Strotha

Alt Lys Er Svunnet Hen by Dimmu Borgir.


----------



## Rakushinu

Gwen Stefani- Wind it up


----------



## Destroyer

Nothing. Looking for youtube vidoes instead.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~

Redemption - Gackt


----------



## Destroyer

Hey, that was the one from Dirge of Cerberus. Cool.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~

Yeah! :] Gackt's my man!! ^_^
...
In fact... its gonna be a Gackt day!! *puts on White Eyes*


----------



## Destroyer

Can't say I really like him myself.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~

Dats okay!! ^_^ More for me!! Tee hee!! You like any J-rock then?


----------



## Destroyer

Not really. I'm more into the american stuff.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~

*nods*
It's mostly Japanese rock for me...
Although, I love Dragonforce a heck of a lot too.


----------



## Destroyer

No, I can't stand Dragonforce. Give me Billy Talent anyday.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~

Haha! I like the lyrics! xD


----------



## Destroyer

Nah, still don't like them. Rahvin would kill me for saying it, but it's true.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~

Lol! xD
I like a lot of classic too.


----------



## Shawn

Pavarotti - Nessun Dorma...

Gets me tearing up every time.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RdTBml4oOZ8


----------



## ~Kouryuu~

> Pavorotti - Nessun Dorma...



Good song. I prefer Andrea Bocelli though.


----------



## Shawn

Doing Nessun Dorma? Or just in general... if that's it, I like Joan Sutherland the best. She does a great Der Holle Rache... but Dessay and Damrau are a close second. I'd say Pavarotti lists right behind Nicolai Gedda.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662

i cant deicide - scissor sisters

its my current obsession song


----------



## Shawn

Speaking of... Nicolai Gedda - Bon Voyage, Candide

http://youtube.com/watch?v=V1jaa-jrEUM

Those high notes are terribly hard to hold, I suspect.


----------



## Shawn

Crazy_dude6662 said:
			
		

> i cant deicide - scissor sisters
> 
> its my current obsession song



I was stuck on "I Don't Feel Like Dancin'" for about five years, I think (slight exaggeration).


----------



## Crazy_dude6662

yea, im gonna be listening to this song until i cant stand to listen to it ever again. then i'll find a new song.

plus it sums up my feelings at the moment quite nicely.


----------



## Shawn

O Mio Babbino Caro...

I'm afraid of recordings of this... sometimes I'm afraid that my speakers are going to burst because the soprano has such bad technique.


----------



## jtassinaro

All That I'm Living For - Evanescence


----------



## Mystery

Symphony X - Set the world on fire


----------



## KaiBailey

Booker T. and the M.G.'s "McLemore Avenue" album


----------



## penguinsfly03

Hands Held High-Linkin Park(Gives me chills)


----------



## huntingtonb

'Such a Night' by Dr. John


----------



## -Jessica--

Recording of Nick and I doing 'A whole new world' at the singing contest.


----------



## Strotha

VENTOLIN by Aphex Twin


----------



## huntingtonb

"Cross-eyed Tammy' - the Dickies


----------



## stoner

Laid To Rest by Lamb of God.


----------



## Archduke Robert of France

Song for the Lonely - Cher


----------



## Strotha

Alberto Balsalm by Aphex Twin


----------



## Cornish Maid

Knights of Cydonia by Muse


----------



## slack

isis - from sinking


----------



## K80kinz

Put It Down - Redman


----------



## slack

man or astronaut - curious construct


----------



## The Hooded One

Garth Brooks - Iv got friends in low places


----------



## The Hooded One

The bird and the worm - The Used


----------



## slack

isis - so did we


----------



## Joelle

Relax, Take it Easy - Mika


----------



## Rahvin

In the End - Linkin Park


----------



## Amour

Hurricane - Bob Dylan


----------



## Shawn

Amour said:


> Hurricane - Bob Dylan



Good one.

_You are Like_ _a_ Hurricane- Niel Young


----------



## biggles

ewww I loove Neil Young but I prefer  the sounds  outside - ALL OF IT surrounding - except when i wanna dance and then I like to hear some F U N K


----------



## MiloDaePesdan

Red Fraction - Mell (Opening theme to Black Lagoon)


----------



## I-Play-Bass

Hella Good- No Doubt


----------



## Seppuku05

Holiday in Cambodia - The Dead Kennedies



> isis - so did we


 
Good taste


----------



## Joelle

Brain Damage - Eminem


----------



## little_berlios

"Gotta Fly Now" from the Rocky soundtrack... just watched it today for the first time


----------



## Hawke

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - ELO (Electric Light Orchestra)


----------



## jtassinaro

your guardian angel - the red jumpsuit apparatus


----------



## Kyrie

Cross Heart - Coorie


----------



## Shawn

Sister Golden Hair - America


----------



## jtassinaro

Shawn said:


> Sister Golden Hair - America


Good song. That reminds me of growing up, my parents had that record.


----------



## Johnna

Lightning Crashes - Live


----------



## bobothegoat

"The Curtain Falls"
-Riverside.


----------



## Destroyer

Jenova.


----------



## Shawn

Cross the Green Mountain - Bob Dylan


----------



## JJayWriter

Candy Shop - 50 cent


----------



## JJayWriter

Candy Shop - 50 centirate:

edit: whoops posted it twice... dunno how to delete?


----------



## Max Minimum

I'm listening to a coworker claim that something was not his fault in a tone of voice that leads me to believe he is guilty of whatever it is he's supposed to have done.  This is a regular thing with him.  

I have no music playing, but my mind is singing Marathon Shirt, by Self.


----------



## Rahvin

Spineshank: Smothered


----------



## ClancyBoy

This one:
YouTube - Buddhist Chant - Heart Sutra (Sanskrit) by Imee Ooi

 Arya Avalokitesvara Bodhisattva gambhiram prajnaparamita caryam caramano
vyavalokayati sma panca-skandha asatta sca svabhava sunyam pasyati sma

Iha Sariputra, rupam sunyatam, sunyata iva rupam
rupa na vrtta sunyata, sunyataya na vrtta sa-rupam
yad rupam sa-sunyata ya sunyata sa-rupam
Ivam iva vedana samjna sam-skara vijnanam
Iha Sariputra sarva dharma sunyata-laksana
anutpanna aniruddha amala a-vimala, anuna a-paripurna

Tasmat Sariputra sunyatayam na rupam
na vedana, na samjna
na samskara, na vijnanam
na caksu srotra ghrana jihva kaya manasa
na rupam sabda gandha rasa sparstavya dharma
na caksur-dhatu yavat na manovijnanam-dhatu
na avidya, na avidya-ksayo
yavat na jara-maranam na jara-marana ksayo
na dukkha, samudaya, nirodha, marga
na jnanam, na prapti, na abhi-samaya

Tasmat na prapti tva bodhisattvanam
prajna-paramitam a-sritya vi-haratya citta avarana
citta avarana na shitva na trasto
vi-pariyasa ati-kranta nistha nirvanam
Tri-adhva vyavasthita sarva buddha prajna-paramitam
a-sirtya anuttara-samyak-sambodhim abhi-sambuddha

Tasmat jnatavyam prajna-paramita maha mantra
maha-vidya mantra, anuttara mantra
asama-samati mantra
Sarva dukkha pra-samana satyam amithyatva
prajna-paramita mukha mantra tadyata

"GATE GATE PARA GATE PARASAMGATE BODHI SVAHA"


----------



## Max Minimum

Whose Side Are You On? - The Gas Giants


----------



## sunrize20

By The Way - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Amour

Education - Modest Mouse


----------



## Johnna

No I in Threesome - Interpol


----------



## lisajane

Bring It! Snakes on a Plane - Cobra Starship


----------



## Kyrie

When the Cicadas Cry - Eiko Shimamiya


----------



## Mira

Sitting, waiting, wishing by Jack Johnson... Ah, that song has been stuck on my mind for three full days. Well, at least it is a good one!


----------



## The Backward OX

Puff, the Magic Dragon - Peter, Paul and Mary.


----------



## Dabnorfish

Suni C - Download
(messed up stuff...)


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor

Aufstand Im Schlaraffenland by DeichKind...ah, good music


----------



## -Sambo italiano-

I've been Listening to a lot of Arcade Fire recently.

No Cars Go, it's just fantastic.


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor

A classic:  System of a Down, Sugar


----------



## TinyMachines

Okkervil River came out with a new cd today so I'm listening to that.


----------



## Rob

The Backward OX said:


> Puff, the Magic Dragon - Peter, Paul and Mary.


Fantastic ;-)

Hawkwind, The Psychedelic Warlords.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Mystery

Jeff-fucking-loomis

If anyone can still say metal sucks after that clip, you need new ears and/or brain.


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor

Mystery said:


> Jeff-fucking-loomis
> 
> If anyone can still say metal sucks after that clip, you need new ears and/or brain.


 
Good, but too anthomy for my tastes.  Have you heard of Divine Heresy?  I think you might like it:  YouTube - Divine Heresy - Failed Creation official video


----------



## Lyonidus

99 red balloons - goldfinger 

"this is the one we've been waiting for
THIS IS IT BOYS THIS IS WAR!!!!"


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor

Out of Line
The Bravery


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor

Lyonidus said:


> 99 red balloons - goldfinger
> 
> "this is the one we've been waiting for
> THIS IS IT BOYS THIS IS WAR!!!!"


 
wow we have totally different taste in music! lol.


----------



## Lyonidus

lol ah well, i guess we go against the rule that great minds think alike.

heaven - bryan adams


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor

Akuro No Oka
Dir en Grey


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor

Frank SInatra - Come fly with me...ah, the day just got better.


----------



## BlueWind

Right now I am listening to "The Word of Your Body" from Spring Awakening.


----------



## Shawn

My Funny Valentine - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Kyrie

Damn Twisted Person - Kenji Ohtsuki


----------



## Zeitgeist

Autechre - Maetl


----------



## scifi maniac

Working Day and Night - Michael Jackson, King of Pop


----------



## Smiling Hobo

All the Trees of the Field Will Clap Their Hands - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## MelodyLeigh

The Siren by Nightwish


----------



## Nefieslab

In the end by Linkin Park


----------



## Mr. Interstellar

_Falling Out Of Love_ by *Aqualung*.


----------



## Blood_Writer

Beautiful Girls - Sean Kingston


----------



## Elysia19

"No Good Deed" From the OBC recording of Wicked.


----------



## Destroyer

System of a Down- Vicinity of Obscenity


----------



## Renos Babe

All I need 
Within Temptaion.


----------



## Smiling Hobo

BlueWind said:


> Right now I am listening to "The Word of Your Body" from Spring Awakening.


Aah, so you're a Spring Awakening fan too? Heh, nice to know...I'm actually listening to Spring Awakening ATM now as well...

And Then There Were None - Spring Awakening


----------



## Blackviolet

The Shins - Reb Rabbits.


----------



## Kest

High Hopes - Pink Floyd


----------



## VulpineSaxGuy

Samson, Regina Spektor.
Still As Beautiful, On the Surface.
Steal Me, Jupiter Sunrise.
And then assorted Broadway selections, Wicked, The Lion King, Anything Goes.


----------



## Smiling Hobo

Asleep on a Sunbeam - Belle & Sebastian


----------



## SFeigley

Alternating between the following CD's:

Amy Winehouse - Back to Black
Nirvana - Unplugged from New York


----------



## huntingtonb

'Say Hello Goodbye' by SoftCell


----------



## Heinz

Hypnotize - System of a Down

next track...


J.S Bach Concerto in D minor Vivace


----------



## huntingtonb

Disconnected by Face to Face


----------



## free style

stand up -- Blue King Brown


----------



## huntingtonb

'Phantom of the Opera' covered by Me First and the Gimme Gimmes


----------



## Smiling Hobo

Portions For Foxes - Rilo Kiley


----------



## JoannaMac

"Starlight" by the Supermen Lovers


----------



## comma127

who do you believe in - Tupac


----------



## matthew

An Angel - Declan Galbraith


----------



## Hawke

Late In The Evening - Paul Simon


----------



## meldy

Mr Wendall-Arrested Development


----------



## Rileigh A. Jones

How to Save a life by The Fray


----------



## salad days

David Gray - Buckets of Rain


----------



## Luzici

I'm listening to the Prelude of J.S. Bach's Cello Suite No. 1.


----------



## Smiling Hobo

What Sarah Said - Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## Hawke

Classical Bach - Cello Suite 1 (Yo-Yo Ma)

Yes, seriously.


----------



## Luzici

Schubert's _An die Musik_.


----------



## Hawke

I'm listening to the Gladiator soundtrack right now, mostly because I'm busy wrestling with my slow computer and it seemed appropriate. 

grrr.


----------



## meldy

Toby Keith..."Shoulda been a Cowboy"


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Man in Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## Hopeful_Author

"Broken" - Seether feat. Amy Lee


----------



## Luzici

_Monochrome_ by Yann Tiersen.


----------



## jpatricklemarr

Medley of Our Hit - The Swirling Eddies


----------



## Hawke

Fields of Gold - Sting


----------



## Tlesos

Bach's "Little Fugue"


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Hurt - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## huntingtonb

This Corrosion - Sisters of Mercy


----------



## Kel

Voice in the Wind by Gandalf (on pandora internet radio)


----------



## ms. vodka

-elliot smith

'angel in the snow'

"only a cold... still life... only a frozen still life.... that fell down here to lay besiiiiiide you."


----------



## Luzici

Beatsteaks: I don't care as long as you sing


----------



## Hawke

A Wink and A Smile - Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## Nillani

Reuben Morgan - 'Let Creation Sing'

one of my favourite songs by one of my favourite artists . Genius.


----------



## playstation60

Hopeful_Author said:


> "Broken" - Seether feat. Amy Lee



Great song, but should have never been covered, not even by Seether.  It was better the first time around.  The passion was stronger.  

Although her voice goes well with his.


----------



## Mystery

Bad Asteroid - Fusion guitar Guthrie Govan/Asia live

You people listen to some horrible music :S


----------



## Thoth

Metallica- Call of Ktulu

_this one goes out to my friend in Providence


_


----------



## Hawke

I Dream Of Rain - Sting


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor

Dio - Tenacious D


----------



## Shawn

Rent - I'll Cover You (Reprise)


----------



## Mr Write

Bullet For My Valentine - Suffocating Under Words Of Sorrow


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor

Bang Bang (My baby shot me down) - Nancy Sinatra (Kill Bill 1 Soundtrack)


----------



## Thoth

Danzig- Twist of Cain


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor

Passion's Killing Floor - HIM 
Ah, I'm so glad their new album doesn't suck big hairy balls like the last one


----------



## Hawke

Tubular Bells - Mike Oldfield (Theme from The Exorcist)


----------



## The girl left behind...

Panic! At the Disco. A fever you can't sweat out.
i know they are a little old and odd, but i love them!  They are so different!  Oh and, the lead singer is sexy.  (Then again so are the other three, but if i had to choose why not go with the one that is making the most money?)


----------



## Thoth

Fantomas- Devil Rides Out


----------



## WriterDude

Trisha Yearwood - Lonesome Dove


----------



## Mr Write

Aiden - knife Blood Nightmare


----------



## Destroyer

The jenova theme from Advent Children


----------



## Thoth

Nile- Winds of Horus


----------



## Azram

Mr. Roboto by Queen...Freakin great..


----------



## Mr Write

My Chemical Romance - Headfirst for Halos 

(Best song they ever did)


----------



## Destroyer

I couldn't really get into their first album. I prefer the other two.

Just got a Papa Roach album. Got my favourite one of theirs on it: Geting away with Murder.


----------



## Mr Write

I like all three *My chem *albums,

What *papa roach *album did you get? 
I prefer their newer stuff, its more rocky but I think I’ve got most of the albums

Listening to an album I got today for my birthday by a band called *Rise against, *hadn’t herd of them till today, but I got it because I’m going to the taste of chaos gig in Portsmouth, with The Used and Aiden playing as well as Rise against and this band sounds awesome!


----------



## scooby

'Resurrection' by PPK


----------



## Yesterdays*hangover

regina spektor-loveolgy


----------



## Winterstorm

Pictures of you- The Last Goodnight


----------



## Patrick

Amy Winehouse - Back to Black 


because she is amazing.


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor

Death Cab for Cutie - Expo '86


Because I'm waiting for something to go wrong


----------



## Winterstorm

Bleeding Love- Leona Lewis


----------



## Hawke

The soundtrack to Riverdance - Bill Whelan

Seriously. 

Oh stop giggling.


----------



## Winterstorm

Really? :-& 
sike.

Let the Drummer Kick- Citizen Cope


----------



## Hawke

LOL Okay, so how about...

Sweet Home Chicago - Eric Clapton


----------



## Thoth

Rammstein- Du Riechst so Gut


----------



## Winterstorm

> Sweet Home Chicago


  :scratch:

Well....

Pain- Three Days Grace


----------



## Hawke

Take Me Home - Phil Collins and Peter Gabriel


----------



## Hawke

Big Shot - Billy Joel


----------



## GloryGloryManUtd

"Something Beautiful" -- Newsboys :thumbr:


----------



## Writer Kitten

"Summer love" Skoop on Somebody (Bleach OST)


----------



## Wallmaker

"Dog Problems" The Format


----------



## Darkhava

"Someday" by Tay Zonday. That guy is a truly amazing artist ^_^


----------



## aspiretowrite

Broken - Seether featuring Amy Lee
Life on Mars - David Bowie
Heard it Through the Grapevine - Marvin Gaye
My Immortal - Evanescence
These are the Days - Van Morrison
Anything by Nickelback, Snow Patrol, Razorlight

To name but a few.


----------



## Patrick

Ultrabeat - pretty green eyes. The video is scorching ;-) Tongue loll.


----------



## AngelAugustine

Pain by three doors down

YouTube - sasuke- pain


----------



## GloryGloryManUtd

"Into the Night (feat. Chad Kroeger)" -- Santana


----------



## Winterstorm

Take Me As I am- Mary J. Blige


----------



## Revenge

Cut my wrists and black my eyes-Hawthorne Heights


----------



## Writer Kitten

We by Fumihiko Tachiki and Hisayo Mochizuki
My Blade My Pride by Masakazu Morita
Come to like it. This Fight now by Fumihiko Tachiki
This Light I See by Romi Paku
Quincy no Hokori ni Kakete by Noriaki Sugiyama

(That's just a few of them.)


----------



## Winterstorm

Who you Are- Cary Brothers


----------



## WTFtat

Stella Was A Diver And She Was Always Down-Interpol

Yeah.  Long title.


----------



## SteMcGrath

Andrew bird


----------



## Amara-J

Beautiful World ~ Utada Hikaru.


----------



## Winterstorm

Look After You- The Fray


----------



## WriterDude

Meadows of Heaven - Nightwish


----------



## wyf

Celebrity Skin by Hole isgetting a lot of play in our house right now. Courtney Love rocks.


----------



## ird

Sufjan Stevens - The predatory wasp of the palisades is out to get us!


----------



## Hawke

Ordinary - Train


----------



## GloryGloryManUtd

"Open Your Eyes" -- Snow Patrol


----------



## Hulls Raven

Swoon - The Mission


----------



## Hulls Raven

Keep It In The Family - The Mission


----------



## Amara-J

Fly Me To The Moon ~ Utada Hikaru 

A very jazzy, upbeat cover of the Frank Sinatra original. I like her songs, but this one misses the mark a bit.


----------



## GloryGloryManUtd

"Can't Get Along (Without You)" -- Hard-FI


----------



## Rednecklace

Out Of Exile ~ AudioSlave


----------



## Ilasir Maroa

Wild Montana Skies by John Denver...


----------



## GloryGloryManUtd

"The Battle" -- Harry Gregson-Williams (Chronicles of Narnia soundtrack)


----------



## Drezzal

Jerry Reed - Eastbound and down


----------



## Amara-J

Kiss And Cry ~ Utada Hikaru


----------



## Crazy_dude6662

knock em out - lily allen


----------



## Hulls Raven

How Long - The Eagles


----------



## Hulls Raven

Human Touch - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Hulls Raven

Fantastic Place - Marillion


----------



## Hawke

Ten Miles From Nowhere - Five For Fighting


----------



## The Thing

Phantom Of The Opera - Iron Maiden


----------



## Amara-J

Kremlin Dusk ~ Utada Hikaru


----------



## GloryGloryManUtd

"Just Another Day" -- City Sleeps


----------



## wyf

Celebrity Skin by Hole


----------



## Amara-J

HEAVEN ~ Ayumi Hamasaki


----------



## d.b.potts

Nobody's Fault But Mine, by Otis Redding


----------



## avesjohn

Sister Christian - Night Ranger


----------



## Winterstorm

This is Halloween- Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Severn

Song beneath the Song - Maria Taylor


----------



## Rednecklace

Tears In Heaven ~ Eric Clapton


----------



## Rednecklace

Bag Lady ~ Erykah Badu


----------



## Eliana

"If you keep losing sleep" - SilverChair

Song Change

"Spray on pants" - Kisschasy


----------



## Amara-J

Who ~ Ayumi Hamasaki


----------



## Eliana

Sweet dreams - eyruthmatics


----------



## Rednecklace

The Wizard ~ Black Sabbath


----------



## Winterstorm

How Far We've Come- Matchbox Twenty


----------



## WriterDude

*Nessum Dorma - Manowar.* (yes, _that _Nessum Dorma.)


----------



## Yustynn

Lose Yourself - Eminem

Not generally the kinda music I listen to but I like that song


----------



## Winterstorm

Nothing wrong with Eminem.

Society- Pearl Jam


----------



## Hawke

Silent Lucidity - Queensryche


----------



## Jester27

Misfits- last caress


----------



## GloryGloryManUtd

"Little Angel" -- Hard-FI


----------



## avesjohn

Hell Is For Children - Pat Benatar


----------



## Chupacabra

Emperor- In the Wordless Chamber

perhaps too intense for most here


----------



## Dana_Johnson

A Fire in Babylon - Shadowsfall


----------



## Chupacabra

Kreator- Betrayer


----------



## Amara-J

Spanish Guitar ~ Toni Braxton


----------



## GloryGloryManUtd

"Everything's Magic" -- Angels and Airwaves


----------



## Chupacabra

Fear Factory- Zero signal


----------



## LadyKawaii<3

Beautiful Liar By: Shakira & Beyonce


----------



## Hebi

every forum i've been on has one of these...

Midnight Celebration ~ HYDE


----------



## LadyKawaii<3

Cool


----------



## Ilasir Maroa

Annie's Song -John Denver


----------



## Kye

Let me take you there - Plain White T's
(SEEING THEM TOMORROW!)


----------



## Winterstorm

A Higher Place- Peyton


----------



## LadyKawaii<3

Broken Bridges By: Lindsey Haun 

From The Movie Broken Bridges

Good Movie


----------



## WriterDude

Walking in the air LIVE - Nightwish


----------



## Kye

The Fourth Drink Instinct - Cute Is What We Aim For
(ALSO SEEING THEM TODAY! WOOT!)


----------



## WriterDude

Even a cowboy can dream - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## Hebi

Covered in Cowardice, Billy talent


----------



## WriterDude

Hail To England - Manowar


----------



## Mr Write

Hebi said:


> Covered in Cowardice, Billy talent


 
Awesome song!




I've Got Better Things To Do Tonight Than Die - The Blackout


----------



## Intel

R.E.M. - Country feedback


----------



## Amara-J

When You're Gone ~ Avril Lavigne


----------



## [Ecstasy]

Hollywood Undead - Circles

you can listen to the song here: YouTube - Hollywood Undead - Circles (with lyrics)


----------



## Winterstorm

Its About Time- Barcelona


----------



## GloryGloryManUtd

"El Pico" -- Ratatat


----------



## alanmt

"See it, Feel it" Germanica


----------



## Amara-J

Girl on TV ~ LFO

Catching up on quirky '90s stuff.


----------



## GloryGloryManUtd

"Breakfast" -- Newsboys


----------



## Forgotten Abyss

'Rise' - Disturbed


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Colossal - Wolfmother


----------



## GloryGloryManUtd

"Can't Get Along (Without You)" -- Hard-FI


----------



## Amara-J

You Make Me Want To Be A Man ~ Utada Hikaru


----------



## Pharma

Don't fear the reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## GloryGloryManUtd

"I Fought the La..." -- Newsboys


----------



## R.R.Pearce

Me and Bobby Mcgee- Janis Joplin


----------



## WriterDude

The 7th day of July 1777 - King Diamond


----------



## Winterstorm

Drops of Jupiter- Train


----------



## Slay Ride

Tiamat- Whatever that Hurts


----------



## Winterstorm

Here in your Arms- Hellogoodbye


----------



## GloryGloryManUtd

"Pieces" -- Red


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor

Criminals - Katatonia


----------



## AasyrTheImploder

Synchronicity II, by The Police.

Nice meaning behind the lyrics.


----------



## sorrow76

All My Little Words - The  Magnetic Fields


----------



## Amara-J

Sand - Kitaro


----------



## slayerofangels

All Along the Watchtower - Bear McCreery


----------



## VigorousMastication

Bon Jovi - Born to be my baby


----------



## abbeyd21

Last was Bar room Hero by Dropkick murphys.  I'm really craving hearing Kiss me I'm Sh*tfaced also by the Dropkick Murphys.  It is a very romantic song.  : )


----------



## stereomuse

Winter ~ Joshua Radin


----------



## GloryGloryManUtd

"Stars of CCTV" -- Hard-FI


----------



## ahscardinal

Kryptonite-  3 Doors Down


----------



## GloryGloryManUtd

"Feltham Is Singing Out" -- Hard-FI


----------



## WriterDude

Beast and the Harlot - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Slay Ride

Dirt- AIC


----------



## GloryGloryManUtd

"Ordinary High" -- City Sleeps


----------



## Esoteric Electronic

Samuel Barbers Strings for Adagio....

Its a very moving piece of music and it gets me tuned in to my writing.


----------



## HarryG

Feliz Navidad


----------



## GloryGloryManUtd

"Possession" -- Nicholas Hooper (Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix Soundtrack)


----------



## Hephaestus

"Battle of Kerak" - Kingdom of Heaven OST (by Harry Gregson-Williams)


----------



## Realenigma

Wish You Were Here by Pink Floyd


----------



## GloryGloryManUtd

"Middle Eastern Holiday" -- Hard-FI


----------



## Amara-J

Mamma Mia ~ ABBA


----------



## Hawke

I'm listening to various Christmas tunes. 

Oh yes I am!


----------



## dwellerofthedeep

Sometimes in Winter - Blood, Swear & Tears


----------



## GloryGloryManUtd

"First Time" -- Lifehouse


----------



## Butterfly Dreams

"Teenagers" My Chemical Romance.


----------



## Rainbow fairy

The howling-Within temptation


----------



## Realenigma

Grace by Jeff Buckley


----------



## WriterDude

The truth beneath the rose - Within Temptation


----------



## abbeyd21

Possum Kingdom by the Toadies.  Great, great song.


----------



## WriterDude

No, it's not. 

Anyway,_ Icebound - Oktavia Sperati_


----------



## abbeyd21

My judgement is not to be questioned on this issue.  Whatever I say must be taken as fact.  So there.


----------



## ~Si~

Death Comes to the Unicorn Prince; by Deathmole.


----------



## VampChick220

S'est La Vie, by, B*witched
And when i'm done with that song i'm going to listen to "Doesn't even matter" by Lincoln Park...
:joker:


----------



## Winterstorm

Without Love- WarStories


----------



## WriterDude

Ite, missa est by Tarja

New: I walk alone by Tarja


----------



## Slay Ride

Hendrix- Dolly Dagger


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor

I Feel You - Depeche Mode


----------



## Mr Write

rise against - ready to fall (acoustic)


----------



## Linton Robinson

Right now I'm listening to a 20 second song being repeated over and over at distortion-level volume over the loudspeaker on a truck being slowly driven through my neighborhood.

The song is a ditty asking people to vote for the PRI candidate.    I don't know the title, but it's probably something other than "Evil, Greedy Monopolistic Political Machine Fighting for its Life For the First Time in History Because Their Ripoffs Have Become Public Knowledge Even Though the Reporter Got Killed."


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor

David Banner - Play...

Makes me wanna...workout, lol.


----------



## Shinn

Travelling Wilburys - Cool Dry Place


----------



## Writ-with-Hand

Dark Rose said:


> I am listening to Until It Sleeps- Metallica.
> If you are listening to something, or currently were listening to something, what is it?



YouTube - sam cook-change is gonna come.


----------



## Snakes & Ladders

DNA-Saul Williams


----------



## Realenigma

In The Wake of Poseidon - King Crimson


----------



## Patrick

puddle of mud - Blurry.


----------



## Curse

Love Song-Sara Bareilles


----------



## WriterDude

Hard Rock Hallelujah - Lordi


----------



## Patrick

This years love - David Gray.


----------



## GloryGloryManUtd

"Lifeline" -- Angels and Airwaves


----------



## WriterDude

Judas Priest - Breaking the law LIVE


----------



## Crimson Threnody

I Wonder - Kellie Pickler


----------



## Slay Ride

Candlemass- Ancient Dreams


----------



## Patrick

Queen - Show must go on.


----------



## ms. vodka

-Joanna Newsom
'Sprout and the Bean'


----------



## Patrick

One of my all time favourites : Madonna - Sorry.


----------



## WriterDude

Lifelines of depths - Oktavia Sperati


----------



## Curse

Fake it! By Seether.

Cause loud and angsty is the new pink.


----------



## WriterDude

Evil Love - Lordi


----------



## Winterstorm

Mora Demo- Sonny


----------



## Shinn

My Chemical Romance - The End


----------



## Renos Babe

Now We're Free, -Enya, Gladiator Sound Track.


----------



## Slay Ride

Gwar- Saddam-A-Go-Go


----------



## roKKiinPyRoMUffiiN

"Hey, it's your funeral mama" - Alexisonfire ;]


----------



## Hanyuu

Shimamiya Eiko - Naraku no Hana


----------



## Hawke

A Kaleidoscope of Mathematics (from the movie “A Beautiful Mind") - James Horner


----------



## WriterDude

Sons of Odin - Manowar


----------



## deserve to die

Walking in the Air with an unknown artist.
I'm rewatching Snowman and this show is on there.


----------



## Winterstorm

Dashboard- Modest Mouse


----------



## lilacstarflower

what hurts the most - Rascal Flatts :-({|=


----------



## Lorlie

Two songs bloody stuck with me all week.

Hurt - Christina Aguilera (No idea how to spell this, but flippin song moves me ridiculously)

Womans Worth - Alicia Keyes,


Not my usual type, but good stuff none the less.

Lorlie


----------



## CodeRed

Hearts a Mess ~ by Gotye.


----------



## Sa\/en

Papito- Manu Chao


----------



## rumpole40k

Rockstar - Nickleback

I Drink Alone - George Thorougood


----------



## Mr Write

Deliver us from evil - bullet for my valentine


----------



## Suzip

Rehab - Amy Winehouse


----------



## chimchimski

"Hollywood"~Collective Soul ...ended
 "Sorta Fairytale"~Tori Amos


----------



## cowpops

Rick Roll.

That one 80's song from that one thread.  I never shut it off.  lol.


----------



## ArlenOrobono

Haha.
Under the Bridge, Red Hot Chili Peppers ^.~


----------



## kaseyisrad

come here- j. holiday.


----------



## cowpops

Gravel- Ani DiFranco


----------



## CodeRed

Change (In the House of Flies) - Deftones


----------



## kaseyisrad

^^
ohmygod i love that song.


----------



## Dreax

Bluesman - Sugar Blue


----------



## Hawke

World On Fire - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Aurasheild

The wiggle wiggle song -Svala Bjorgvinsdottir he wrote it to enter it into the eurovision, it's completely awsome.


----------



## winkash

Michel et Claude Geney/ Danielle Pauly - _Rapide digitale_


----------



## rumpole40k

Bat Out of Hell - Meatloaf


----------



## winkash

Amon Tobin - Triple Science


----------



## Tiamat

Trul - Therion


----------



## Sam

Sigur Ros - Hoppipolla.


----------



## CodeRed

Amen Omen - Ben Harper


----------



## chimchimski

Little Wing~Jimmy Hendrix


----------



## slayerofangels

This is your life - The Dust Brothers


----------



## WriterDude

Nancy The Tavern Wench - Alestorm


----------



## Rahvin

What a coincidence!

Terror on the High Seas - Alestorm


----------



## shraga

Guster - Demons


----------



## thenoveltree

*My Song*

What I've Done
Linkin Park


----------



## A-L

Terence Blanchard -Ground Zero, its a movie track.


----------



## papertears

Running Up That Hill ~ Placebo (2007 remix) this is a cover too I believe


----------



## WriterDude

Death before the mast - Alestorm


----------



## winkash

Tonino Carotone - Me cago en el amor


----------



## winkash

Trafik - Surrender


----------



## angel23

"With Me" by Sum 41


----------



## cerb123

Atomic Punk by Van Halen


----------



## CodeRed

All of This - Inga Liljestrom


----------



## winkash

Passenger - Siouxie & The Banshees


----------



## cowpops

Ice Ice Baby -- Vanilla Ice.

That's right.  I'm cool.


----------



## Necromortis

Tech N9ne - Little Pills.

It's hella good.

~Christian


----------



## CodeRed

Satin filled Roof - Sonic Animation


----------



## Serpentine

_Machine Gun_ - *Portishead*


----------



## rainhands

Any _Wire_ fans round here? Ex Lion Tamer = ultimate happiness.


----------



## Sordello

Country Comes To Town ~ Toby Keith


----------



## dhyre

Strawberry Wine - Deana Carter
... oh and.. wait it's changing... 
Fall to pieces - Velvet Revolver


----------



## chimchimski

_Better Not Tell Her ~ Carly Simon_

*_sigh_*


----------



## CodeRed

10 000 Days (Wings Pt. 2) - Tool


----------



## rumpole40k

Cold November Rain (Looped) by G n' R


----------



## Hawke

Alive - Pearl Jam


----------



## Sam

Ah, my kind of woman, Hawke! Are you a rocker? 

At the minute, I'm listening to - _AC/DC: Back in Black. _

By the way, Rump, that song's just called _November Rain. _Not 'Cold'.


----------



## rumpole40k

Yea I know. Caught it right after I posted and had to go back to work.

Welcome To The Jungle, G N' R


----------



## chimchimski

Given to Fly ~ Pearl Jam  (_looped)_


----------



## Zorell

Not listening to anything at the moment, but I've been listening to Sara Bareilles's songs "Love Song," and "Fairytale"


----------



## A Vaulter's Insanity

There's Always Someone Cooler Than You - Ben Folds. 

*sigh* So true.


----------



## Tiamat

The Chosen Pessimist by In Flames


----------



## terrib

This Is Me You're Talking To...by Trisha Yearwood. It's a beautiful song and I'm not even a country music fan!!!!! Check it out if you've ever been in love.


----------



## Jon1jt

All I Need ~ Radiohead


----------



## Sam

_Two Minutes To Midnight - Iron Maiden. 

_Sam.


----------



## CodeRed

When The War Is Over - Something For Kate 

(Cover of the Cold Chisel original)


----------



## chimchimski

All Of This ~ Blink 182    "....use me Holly, come on and use me..."


----------



## JosephB

_Renegades of Funk, _Rage Against the Machine.

I'm worn out and have a deadline. This is guaranteed to pick me up. I defy you to listen to it and sit still. (Well you might get up to turn it off. Not everyone's cup of tea.)


----------



## Hawke

Copperhead Road - Steve Earle


----------



## Dr. Malone

> _Renegades of Funk, _Rage Against the Machine.
> 
> I'm worn out and have a deadline. This is guaranteed to pick me up. I defy you to listen to it and sit still. (Well you might get up to turn it off. Not everyone's cup of tea.)



Hell yeah!

I'm shuffling Elvis Costello, Phish, Peter Gabriel, Flaming Lips, and Wu-Tang Clan.


----------



## chimchimski

Gravedancer ~ Velvet Revolver   "...everytime we fall down...she, dances all over me..."


----------



## rumpole40k

Welcome to the Jungle (looped in my head)  G n' R


----------



## CodeRed

Gimme The Car - Violent Femmes


----------



## Dr. Malone

I just looped all my Violent Femmes albums, inspired by Code Red.  One of the best bands ever.


----------



## CodeRed

Sweet!

Off topic - A teenaged skater punk told me I was playing my music too loud. :shock:

On topic - Now listening to Shoot the Runner by Kasabian


----------



## chimchimski

Hey...those teens have to be one step ahead of the rest of us...I'd turn it up louder.

_So Damn Beautiful_ ~ Poloroid


----------



## lilacstarflower

between angles and insects

Papa Roach


----------



## Sam

_Ozzy Osbourne - Bark at the Moon. _


----------



## chimchimski

Instant Pleasure...Rufus Wainwright


----------



## rumpole40k

Talk Dirty to Me - Poison (again looped in my head)


----------



## Dr. Malone

Oh God...now it's in my head.

In the basement, lock the cellar door!


----------



## Sam

_Judas Priest - You got another thing comin' 


_


----------



## chimchimski

Kanye West ~ Gone


----------



## Modest Me

As Cities Burn- The Widow


----------



## Danielle

White Stripes- Red rain.


----------



## Sam

_Autograph - Turn up the Radio. _


----------



## CodeRed

The Mercy Seat - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## chimchimski

UMF ~ Duran Duran


----------



## MisterVanOsten

Why does it hurt when I pee? ~ Frank Zappa


----------



## Dr. Malone

Ween - Roses are Free (love this song)
to
Bodycount - Cop Killer
to
Zappa - Joe's Garage album after inspiration from the post above.


----------



## chimchimski

It's early...I need enthusiasm and happy....

Words To Me ~ Sugar Ray


----------



## CodeRed

The Waterfont - John Lee Hooker


----------



## Sam

_Kid Rock - Roll On


_


----------



## mybigboots

Edith Piaf - Y'a Pas d'Printemps


----------



## Sam

_Alter Bridge - Blackbird_


----------



## Sam

_Eddie Van Halen - Beat it. _


----------



## chimchimski

Money Changes Everything ~ Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Sam

Ted Nugent - _Strangehold _


----------



## Modest Me

Sam Winchester said:


> _Eddie Van Halen - Beat it. _



Ah, I love Eddie- I used to have such a huge crush on him......

right now im listening to 'Heart of Glass' by Blondie (dont judge me)


----------



## Dr. Malone

I love Blondie.  Her old music videos from the 80s were a trip.

Artic Monkeys - No Busses (These guys continue to impress me)

Aquarium Rescue Unit - Stand Up People

Next I'm putting in a George Clinton album.  I'm in the mood for some funk.

I really like this thread.


----------



## chimchimski

Malone said:


> I love Blondie. Her old music videos from the 80s were a trip.


 
OMG!  I love Blondie too..._Union City Blues_...my favorite! But...I like so many others...now I am going to go and download her to my Zune!!


----------



## Sam

Favourite bands now? 

1. AC/DC - Legendary. The best Rock n' Roll band of all time. Need I say more? 

2. Guns N' Roses - The old Roses, not the current crap ones. 

3. Metallica - Crap now, but the business in the old days. 

4. Alter Bridge or Creed - Alter Bridge are better, but Creed had their moments too. 

5. Lynyrd Skynyrd - Southern Rock at its best. 


Sam.


----------



## Dr. Malone

If you like Skynrd you might want to check out Drive By Truckers.  They're not my favorites, but they're some of the best current southern rockers.  I saw them live one time.

You like the old AC/DC singer or the new guy?  I can barely tell a difference in their voices.


----------



## Hawke

Rock and Roll Band - Boston


----------



## CodeRed

I saw AC/DC a few years ago - good show except for the fact that I had grand-stand seats. Not a show you want to sit down for.

Hurt - Jeff martin (former Tea Party frontman, cover of N.I.N. original).


----------



## Hawke

On The Cover of the Rolling Stone - Dr Hook


----------



## Dr. Malone

Stephen Colbert - Singin' in Korean


----------



## CodeRed

Sabotage - Beastie Boys


----------



## chimchimski

Summer Of Love ~ B-52's


----------



## JosephB

> I love Blondie.  Her old music videos from the 80s were a trip.


_
Plastic Letters, Parallel Lines_ -- excellent, after that -- not so much.


----------



## Sam

Malone said:


> If you like Skynrd you might want to check out Drive By Truckers.  They're not my favorites, but they're some of the best current southern rockers.  I saw them live one time.
> 
> You like the old AC/DC singer or the new guy?  I can barely tell a difference in their voices.



I'd say Kid Rock is one of the best Southern Rockers too. I like the old one (Bon Scott) better than the new one (Brian Johnson), but it doesn't really matter to me. Listening to AC/DC has a way of perking me up no matter what mood I'm in, and there aren't many other bands I can say that about. 

Sam.


----------



## rumpole40k

Glory Days - Springsteen (looped in my head)


----------



## Dr. Malone

Oysterhead - Rubberneck Lions -> Ain't No Cure For Suicide

Oysterhead is made up of the guitarist from Phish, the bassist from Primus, and the drummer from The Police.  Wonderful stuff for drug people.


----------



## CodeRed

Joker and the Thief - Wolfmother


----------



## Hawke

Burn (The Crow Soundtrack) - The Cure 

Sure it's old. Still good though.


----------



## lilacstarflower

Sam Winchester said:


> Favourite bands now?
> 
> 1. AC/DC - Legendary. The best Rock n' Roll band of all time. Need I say more?
> 
> 2. Guns N' Roses - The old Roses, not the current crap ones.
> 
> 3. Metallica - Crap now, but the business in the old days.
> 
> 4. Alter Bridge or Creed - Alter Bridge are better, but Creed had their moments too.
> 
> 5. Lynyrd Skynyrd - Southern Rock at its best.
> 
> 
> Sam.



Good taste! Metallica ruled back in the day
Presently listening to Korn: freak on a leash


----------



## rumpole40k

Hotel California - Eagles.


----------



## Sam

Thanks, Andrea! If you like those bands, you have good taste too. 

John Butler - _Ocean _(Max Sessions)

People, you _have _to listen to this tune! It is the most amazing piece of music I've ever heard in my life. Here's a link. 

YouTube - John Butler - Ocean (Max Sessions)

Sam.


----------



## CodeRed

Too Tough To Die - Martina Topley-Bird


----------



## ash somers

just for now (live) _ imogen heap


----------



## lilacstarflower

Nothing by A


----------



## Cipher2

fictional - dorian gray . great ebm groove from member of funker vogt.


I'd heard John Butler.  Didnt realise he had dreads.  great song.


----------



## chimchimski

Fumbling Towards Ecstacy ~ Sarah McLachlan


----------



## papertears

Hawke said:


> Burn (The Crow Soundtrack) - The Cure
> 
> Sure it's old. Still good though.



good song and good movie!  age doesn't have anything to do with quality.  they still play a wicked live show!

listening to Tear In Your Hand by Tori Amos


----------



## Wilem

'Life's Wonderful' 
'Geek in the Pink'
'Clockwork'
'Plane' 

Basically the whole Album 'Mr. A-Z' by Jason Mraz.


----------



## CodeRed

Thoughts Of A Dying Atheist - Muse


----------



## slayerofangels

Underpants go inside the pants - Lazyboy


----------



## Gilles

Oh Comely  -- Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## chimchimski

Laid ~ Matt Nathanson

_Okay... I really need to get back to that research paper...*sigh*..._


----------



## CodeRed

Love Will Tear Us Apart - Joy Division


----------



## rumpole40k

Two Out Of Three Ain't Bad - Meatloaf


----------



## chimchimski

Shadow Of The Day ~ Linkin Park

"The sun will set for you...and the shadow of the day... will embrace the world in grey...and the sun will set for you..."


----------



## Hawke

Us & Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## CodeRed

Not David Bowie - Tori Amos


----------



## Dr. Malone

American Music - the Violent Femmes


----------



## chimchimski

Warning Sign ~ Coldplay


----------



## rumpole40k

Silver and Gold - U2


----------



## buyjupiter03

Mummer's Dance by Irish Ceilli Band. It's off of some compilation of Celtic and pseudo-Celtic stuff. Really really good song, and god I wish I could sing like that.


----------



## seigfried007

Wasting Time by Jack Johnson

buyjupiter03, have you heard of Loreena McKennitt?  She does that song too--and a lot more. Lady plays more instruments than I care to enumerate and has a lovely voice.


----------



## buyjupiter03

seigfried007 said:


> Wasting Time by Jack Johnson
> 
> buyjupiter03, have you heard of Loreena McKennitt? She does that song too--and a lot more. Lady plays more instruments than I care to enumerate and has a lovely voice.


 

Yes I have, got introduced to her by an ex of mine. It's a really good cover of that (I have no idear if Loreena does it originally, if it's an old folk song, what it is), and I just love it to pieces.


----------



## Flintenspiel

uh it's not a song, but _Misery_ by Stephen King on my iPod


----------



## CodeRed

Korea - Deftones


----------



## Gilles

Postcards From Italy -- Beirut


----------



## CodeRed

London Still - The Waifs


----------



## TJ Cruse

Meadowlake Street - Ryan Adams (Actually the whole Cold Roses album)


----------



## Modest Me

Would You Lay With Me   
-Tanya Tucker


----------



## Mr. Interstellar

_Give It Up To Me_ by *Sean Paul*


----------



## CodeRed

Code Red - Tori Amos

-s what are the odds? )


----------



## winkash

Patricio Rey y sus Redonditos de Ricota - Todo un Palo (My translation is _Such a beating_, but it is strictly personal and mine, yes mine).

Future has come long time ago.
You see, it is such a beating.
Let's look at it
through your eyes
for a while.
Future has come, already.
(...)
Something is beating
and it is not my heart.
(...)
How not to feel this way,
when that dog is still there?
That it could be worse?
That is not enough.
That is not enough for me.


----------



## ash somers

song to the siren _ tim buckley


----------



## nacreous

Lasset Unst den nicht zerteilen
J.S. Bach, St. John's Passion
(oh my god it is absolutely amazing)


----------



## seigfried007

Change (extended version)-- Tears For Fears


----------



## Sam

nacreous said:


> Lasset Unst den nicht zerteilen
> J.S. Bach, St. John's Passion
> (oh my god it is absolutely amazing)



It is, but I think Bach's _Air on a G-String _is one of the best classical music pieces ever. Pachelbel's _Canon _is the best, in my opinion. 

At the minute, I'm listening to Leona Lewis's _Footprints in the Sand. _Awesome song. Awesome girl. For my money, the best female singer in the world at present. 

Sam.


----------



## Govinda

*Nataraj ~~ Jai Uttal ~~ Kirtan: The Art and Practise of Ecstatic Chant Disc 1*

*(I like Jai when I need to get out of my own head for a while)*


----------



## chimchimski

Jason Aldean ~ Hicktown

_Rumpole if you are reading this...one joke, and you get *pounced* buddy!!...LOL_


----------



## CodeRed

Some Kind Of Love Song by Friendly


----------



## Tiamat

Hold the Line by Toto


----------



## CodeRed

Jimmy - Tool


----------



## papertears

Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me, Kill Me ~ U2  and what a great beat it has!


----------



## papertears

Tiamat10 said:


> Hold the Line by Toto



good stuff!  someone permanently borrowed that cd and i do miss it!


----------



## seigfried007

What Is Love-- Haddaway


----------



## CodeRed

29 Poisons - Inga Liljestrom


----------



## seigfried007

Pretty Women-- Sweeney Todd soundtrack


----------



## PageOfCups

Pain - Three Days Grace


----------



## CodeRed

The Mercy Seat - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## chimchimski

Lips Of An Angel ~ Hinder


----------



## papertears

The Reason ~ Hoobastank


----------



## Sam

Papertears - The Reason's an awesome song, isn't it? One of my all-time favourites. 

I cannot recommend this song highly enough: Theory of A Deadman - _Wait For me. _

Awesome tune!

Sam.


----------



## Sam

Oh, and listen to Bob Seger's song with the same name. Pretty good too. 

Sam.


----------



## papertears

Sam Winchester said:


> Papertears - The Reason's an awesome song, isn't it? One of my all-time favourites.
> 
> I cannot recommend this song highly enough: Theory of A Deadman - _Wait For me. _
> 
> Awesome tune!
> 
> Sam.



I have to agree.  It is a song that makes me feel good inside, and so I keep it close by!  Not to mention, I just like the name of the band, what a goofy name--great for a grin when it rolls of the tongue.

I haven't heard of this other group or song, but I'm always looking for new music.  Friends are a good way to find it.

Thanks Sam!

~pt


----------



## papertears

Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me, Kill Me ~ U2   *dances like she were still young*


----------



## chimchimski

Plush ~ Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Sam

Cool song, Robin. Stone Temple Pilots are one of my favourites. 

Nickelback - _So far Away. _


----------



## CodeRed

Sleeps With Butterflies - Tori Amos

*must be why I'm always out of the loop...*


----------



## CodeRed

I just thought I'd let any NIN fans out there know that you can download their new album - The Slip - enirely for free from their official web site....

nin.com [the official nine inch nails website]

(apologies if this is considered spam, but it's too awesome.


----------



## Sam

Theory of A Deadman - _Hate My Life _(Another awesome song off their new album "Scars and Souvenirs". I cannot recommend this album highly enough. One of the best albums so far this year). 

Sam.


----------



## CodeRed

Gimme Back My Bullets - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## seigfried007

Live At Queensday-- Armin Van Buuren


----------



## Hawke

Simple Man - Graham Nash


----------



## Sam

You should listen to _Simple Man _by either _Skynyrd _or _Shinedown, _Hawke. It's not the same song, but an awesome one nonetheless. 

Sam.


----------



## Hawke

(I'll download that, Sam. Thanks!)

The Birds of St. Marks - Jackson Browne


----------



## Sam

A moderator advocating [illegal?] downloads?

Just kidding, Hawke. You can watch them here: 

YouTube - Shinedown - Simple Man

YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man

Sam.


----------



## Sam

I think Shinedown's version is the best. The lyrics are more powerfully sung. 

Sam.


----------



## nacreous

"Ruht wahl, ihr heilingen Gebaine"
J.S. Bach, BMV 245

It is, well, positively nacreous


----------



## seigfried007

Tears From the Moon--Tiesto (feat Sinead O'Connor)


----------



## Sam

Metallica - _Mama Said. _


----------



## buyjupiter03

"Lifted"--eurythmics


----------



## Sam

_The Who - Baby O'Riley

_


----------



## Tiamat

_Tir N'a Noir_ by Vamp


----------



## Sam

_Motorhead - Evolution _


----------



## Tiamat

_My Last Sunrise _by Demons & Wizards


----------



## Sam

Damn, Tiamat! You must be like me - listening to music every damn minute!

_Heart - All I wanna do is make love to you. 


_


----------



## Tiamat

Pretty much, Sam.    You should be safe for a little while though--this song is 15 minutes long.  

_And Then There Was Silence_ by Blind Guardian


----------



## Sam

_Huey Lewis - The Heart of Rock n' Roll_


----------



## Tiamat

_Harvest_ by Opeth


----------



## Sam

_Huey Lewis and The News - Johnny B. Goode. _


----------



## Tiamat

_Denne Uro_ - Vamp


----------



## nacreous

'Ruht wohl, ihr heilingen Gebaine
Bach, bmv 245


----------



## meldy

Life of a Soldier-IllScarlett


----------



## Sabsz

I Just Died in Your Arms -- Cutting Crew 

oh, the song just changed: 

I'm Alive -- DJ Skeptyk


----------



## CodeRed

Add It Up - Violent Femmes


----------



## Sam

Declan Galbraith - _Carrickfergus_

An old Irish song sung by a fantastic young boy with an awesome voice. Have a listen here and tell me what you think. 

Sam.


----------



## The Backward OX

_Some Niggers Never Die (They Just Smell That Way) ~ Johnny Rebel_

_Snoopy vs The Red Baron ~ Johnny Horton_

_Convoy ~ C.W. McCall_

_England Swings ~ Roger Miller_

_Goodness Gracious Me ~ Peter Sellers & Sophia Loren_

_McNamara's Band ~ Bing Crosby - _An old Irish song sung by a fantastic young boy with an awesome voice.


----------



## ash somers

love is a stranger _ annie lennox


----------



## PageOfCups

Bad Habit by The Dresden Dolls


----------



## The Backward OX

She's My Baby ~ Johnny O'Keefe


----------



## Nefieslab

Sometimes - Grey Daze


----------



## AA

Clubthing by Yoav


----------



## Tom

The Humans are dead - Flight of the Conchords (These guys are amazing.)


----------



## Tiamat

Qele, Qele by Sirusho


----------



## PageOfCups

Coin Operated Boy by the Dresden Dolls.


----------



## Tiamat

I'm not actively listening to anything, but I have _Dancing Queen_ by ABBA stuck in my head.


----------



## Nefieslab

Points of Authority - Linkin Park


----------



## Tiamat

Hold On, Be Strong - Maria Haukaas Storeng


----------



## Nefieslab

Lonely Train by Black Stone Cherry


----------



## Mordecai The Avenger

> The Humans are dead - Flight of the Conchords (These guys are amazing.)


 Truth.

"Endlessly" - Muse


----------



## ash somers

addle brains _ by augie march


----------



## Zensati

I dont know the artist but the song goes like this:

"I,m just a hardworkin corporate slave!

Driving myself to a corporate grave."

I love it!


----------



## Nefieslab

Danger - Keep Away by Slipknot (a slow one? impossible!)


----------



## Renos Babe

The Cross - Within Temptation


----------



## Aurasheild

Porcelain and The Tramps- My Leftovers


----------



## seigfried007

Me and Bobby McGee -- Janis Joplin


----------



## alanmt

every other time - LFO


----------



## Strotha

Senses Capture by Leaves' Eyes.


----------



## Nefieslab

The Howling - Within Temptation


----------



## JAP

Anymore - Emmy Rossum


----------



## ash somers

the fiery crash _ andrew bird


----------



## Strotha

The Swan Song by Within Temptation.Glad to see I'm not their only fan.


----------



## seigfried007

Force of Gravity-- BT


----------



## Nefieslab

tucanbundy said:


> The Swan Song by Within Temptation.Glad to see I'm not their only fan.


 
RB got me into them and i doing research on them for an RP where i have to write a song that'll song like their style.

Highway to Hell - Camp Freddy, Slash, Duff and Chester Bennington


----------



## CodeRed

Cooling - Tori Amos


----------



## Tiamat

_Call of Dagon_ by Therion


----------



## Strotha

The Speed Of Blood by Gallhammer.


----------



## Tiamat

_If Everyone Cared _by Nickleback


----------



## CodeRed

Khe Sanh - Cold Chisel


----------



## Tiamat

_Falls Apart_ by Hurt


----------



## burnitdown

Sacramentum - Nocturnal Flame


----------



## Sam

Tiamat10 said:


> _If Everyone Cared _by Nickleback



Brilliant tune. 

_Life Without You _by Stevie Ray Vaughan. Hi, I just realised the irony of that!


----------



## Tiamat

_Call Me When You're Sober - _Evanescence


----------



## CodeRed

Passenger - Deftones


----------



## Tiamat

_Crazy Bitch_ by Buck Cherry.

What can I say? It makes me chuckle.


----------



## Sam

Buck Cherry! Haven't heard anything of theirs in ages! Must take a listen. That PC must be damn near fried now, Tiamat!

_Giimme All Your Loving _by ZZ Top.


----------



## Straylight

Handlebars, by Flobots

Love the lyrics, makes me smile every time.


----------



## Tiamat

MP3 players are a life saver, Sam.  (Love that ZZ Top song, BTW.)

_Pretty Maids All in a Row_ by Joe Walsh.


----------



## Sam

Yeah, ZZ are pretty cool. Do you know they're the only Rock 'n' Roll band going for thirty years with the same original members? 

_Cortez the Killer - _Neil Young.


----------



## Tiamat

I do now!  :lol:  They're closing in on the Bee Gees, eh?  (Though they're not rock, obviously.)

_November Rain _by Guns N Roses


----------



## Strotha

Farewell Proud Men by Leaves' Eyes.


----------



## Nefieslab

Paranoid - Black Sabath


----------



## Heid

"Master of Puppets" - MetallicA


----------



## CodeRed

Eulogy - Tool


----------



## ash somers

what a wonderful world _ louis armstrong


----------



## Tiamat

_Mack the Knife - _Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sniper McGee

Handlebars - Flobots


----------



## Sam

_Where The Wild Things Are - _Metallica.


----------



## A-L

Don't know the name of the song cause it just says track but I'm listening to the Carter 3-Lil Wayne.


----------



## CodeRed

All Of This - Inga Liljestrom


----------



## ash somers

we call upon the author _ nick cave and the bad seeds


----------



## Strotha

ΔMi−1 = −aΣn=1NDi[n] [Σj∈ℂ{i}Fij[n − 1] + [Fexti[[n−1]] by Aphex Twin.


----------



## velo

something gritty and growly by Tom Waits


----------



## JosephB

Is there anything by Tom Waits that isn't gritty and growly?


----------



## BOURBON

My son, upstairs, teaching himself an REM track on his newly strung acoustic


----------



## Strotha

Teacher's Pet by GG Allin.


----------



## CodeRed

Hang Me Up To Dry - Cold War Kids


----------



## ash somers

super bon bon _ soul coughing


----------



## Tiff

breaking benjamin- Natural life... 

good album, and it was amazing seeing them in concert.


----------



## Tiamat

_Get Stoned_ by Hinder


----------



## Burns the Fire

Extraordinary Machine by Fiona Apple. Wish we could hear the other jazzy big-bandy stuff she recorded and threw out.


----------



## CodeRed

The Waterfront - John Lee Hooker


----------



## Strotha

God Is God by Laibach.


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor

Type O Negative - Christian Woman

_OH Peter Steele..._


----------



## Battlemage

No song.

The tooney "Avatar" is on the TV, man.


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor

Swallow the Sun - Descending Winters

It is amazing that I have listened to this song a million times, and it still send a chill down my spine when it starts.


----------



## SevenWritez

Viva La Vida by Coldplay (I can't believe I bought an album for one fucking song. First time for everything, I suppose).

Behind that, the usual mixture of Mozart (love Requiem) to calm me and Eminem (Right now it's he and hia D12 group with "Trouble Soon," a version on Youtube that remixes "Whether or Not") to get me pumped.


----------



## martyjones

sxephil - from youtube.


----------



## AA

Brenda Keesal said:


> Extraordinary Machine by Fiona Apple. Wish we could hear the other jazzy big-bandy stuff she recorded and threw out.


 
I play it at least once day.


----------



## ash somers

your name _ harmony and pollution


----------



## The Backward OX

(ignore)


----------



## Strotha

Alter Mann by Rammstein.


----------



## lilacstarflower

Jordin Spark and Chris Brown - No air


----------



## kaseyisrad

My own worst Enemy- Lit


----------



## CodeRed

All Mine - Portishead


----------



## kaseyisrad

heartbreaker- pat benetar


----------



## PageOfCups

Sing - The Dresden Dolls


----------



## Strotha

Like Regular Chickens by Amon Tobin.


----------



## LizzieSpinelli

We Shine by Unhindered


----------



## Strotha

Zwitter by Rammstein


----------



## Sen Yama

I almost fell out of my chair 

Reise, Reise by Rammstein
(my fav. rammstein)

I swear writers are a bread of their own


----------



## Strotha

Bestrafe Mich by Rammstein

(Rammstein's my favorite band)


----------



## ash somers

jean genie _ david bowie


----------



## BOURBON

Bach-The Brandenburg Concertos...then Nirvana...Nevermind on continuous play...should get to to lunchtime.


----------



## Sen Yama

tucanbundy said:


> (Rammstein's my favorite band)


 
And thus the avatar is explained


Blurry by Puddle of Mudd


----------



## seigfried007

Burn by The Cure


----------



## Sam

_Roll On _- Kid Rock


----------



## Tiamat

_Satellites & Astronauts _- In Flames


----------



## Sam

_Away From Me - _Puddle of Mudd.


----------



## SparkyLT

_Shadow of The Day _- Linkin Park. makes me wanna cry...


----------



## Tiamat

Don't cry, Sparky...

_Duett_ - Jan Werner Danielsen and Elizabeth Andreasen (either name may be spelled wrong--too lazy to check)


----------



## Strotha

Aoi Hitomi by Maaya Sakamoto.


----------



## CodeRed

Correspondences - The Tea Party


----------



## ash somers

guava _ that 1 guy


----------



## Sen Yama

tucanbundy said:


> Aoi Hitomi by Maaya Sakamoto.


 
I love her voice


Violent Pornography by Korn


----------



## skywalker21

I want to dance all night.-My Fair Lady


----------



## A-L

The Thrill is Gone-B.B.King


----------



## Sam

_Supersonic - _Oasis.


----------



## Tiamat

_I See the Falling Sky_ - Caliban


----------



## Tom

Paramore - Breathe (Until Tomorrow) - Depressing.


----------



## Tiamat

_Tell Me Baby -_ The Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## lilacstarflower

Kid Rock's new one - is it Sweet Home Alabama or did he name it something else - whatever, its great!


----------



## Tiamat

I heard Kid Rock's new one yesterday, but I already forget what it's called!  Good one though!

_Animal I Have Become - _Three Days Grace


----------



## lilacstarflower

kid rock: All summer long - just downloaded it from itunes


----------



## kaseyisrad

lose yourself- eminem


----------



## Tiamat

_Colors_ - Crossfade


----------



## A-L

Ground zero-25th hour original score


----------



## SevenWritez

Porn Techno - Porn Movie


----------



## ash somers

stop _ wendy mcneill


----------



## Sam

Creed - _With Arms Wide Open. _


----------



## Kast13

Cruachan - Ride On (featuring Shane McGowan from The Pogues)

My newest genre of interest: Folk Metal.  It's good times.


----------



## seigfried007

Dido-- Hunter


----------



## Strotha

Cosmic Monsters Inc. by White Zombie.


----------



## Kast13

Dropkick Murphys - Take it and Run


----------



## BOURBON

Moonlight on Vermont - CAPTAIN BEEFHEART and his magic band.


----------



## seigfried007

Tears For Fears-- Pharoahs


----------



## Tiamat

_Wasted Time_ - The Eagles


----------



## Tom

*Scouting for Girls - *James Bond.


----------



## Nefieslab

Education Reanimation (My band) - Your Authority


----------



## lilacstarflower

Biffy Clyro - machines


----------



## Tiamat

_Harvest_ - Opeth


----------



## Kast13

The air conditioner and everyone in my office gossiping in Chinese.


----------



## CodeRed

B.M.F.A. - Martha Wainwright


----------



## Hawke

World - Five for Fighting


----------



## Nefieslab

Slipknot - All Hope is Gone


----------



## Hawke

The Devil in the Wishing Well - Five for Fighting


----------



## Nefieslab

Linkin Park - Don't Stay (Live in Texas)


----------



## Tom

100 Years - Five for Fighting
Oh, just switched songs,
Rock n Roll - Eric Hutchinson


----------



## WriterDude

Amish paradise - Weird Al


----------



## Nefieslab

Strength of the World by Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Kast13

The Kinks - Lola

This is also my new theme song.


----------



## JHB

_Learning to Fly_ --- Pink Floyd


----------



## A-L

_I got five on it-_Luniz


----------



## Kast13

A-L said:


> _I got five on it-_Luniz



Haha maaaaaaan, that is a great track and I haven't heard it in forever...

*Heads to youtube*

Proof - Broken


----------



## Shortbanshee

In flames - come clarity


----------



## Nefieslab

Motley Crue feat. Chester Bennington - Home Sweet Home


----------



## A-L

_What's a man to do-_Usher


----------



## JHB

Sky Is Over- Serj Tankian


----------



## Chirios

Immortal Technique: Parole.


----------



## Mystery

YouTube - Ayreon - E = mc2 (karaoke + lyrics)


----------



## JHB

Still listening to Sky Is Over- Serj Tankian


----------



## ash somers

C'Est la Vie _ robbie nevil on youtube *dances*


----------



## Kast13

Atmosphere - The Waitress


----------



## Strotha

Necrophiliac by Slayer.


----------



## ash somers

no such thing _ john mayer


----------



## Zensati

A Goo Goo Goo A Gaa Gaa Gaa is all I have to say to you! - Police.

Yep I've gone all retro like.


----------



## A-L

Let's stay together-Al Green


----------



## Lacrymosa

Running Up That Hill - Placebo feat. Kate Bush


----------



## JHB

I'm listening to television static.


----------



## Strotha

Erotica by Madonna.


----------



## Lacrymosa

Black - Pearl Jam


----------



## Strotha

Nebel by Rammstein.


----------



## Sam

_Jeremy - _Pearl Jam.


----------



## Tiamat

_I Won't Dance - _Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sam

_Footprints in The Sand - _Leona Lewis


----------



## Tiamat

_I Get A Kick out of You - _Frank Sinatra

Yeah, I'm on a bit of a Franky 'kick' at the moment.


----------



## Sam

_Here I Am - _Leona Lewis. 

Yes, I'm listening to her album tonight. Amazing, amazing singer. If I wasn't such a proud Irishman... What the hell, this girl breaks down  national barriers. When listening to her, I'm a proud member of the UK!


----------



## Dr. Malone

Jolene - covered by The White Stripes


----------



## seigfried007

Can't Stop the Rock-- Apollo 440 (gigolo remix)
DDR mix of Butterfly-- Mariah Carey


----------



## ash somers

Lacrymosa said:


> Running Up That Hill - Placebo feat. Kate Bush



great song


----------



## A-L

_ Put on-_Young Jeezy


----------



## farthest

_Walls _- Beck


----------



## farthest

_Walls _- Beck


----------



## BOURBON

Tibetan singing bowls...singing...


----------



## ash somers

why do birds suddenly appear _ the carpenters


----------



## A-L

_Ex-Factor-_Lauryn Hill


----------



## winkash

Alouette, gentille allouette je te plumerai by my friend Nadine.


----------



## CodeRed

California Uber Alles - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Strotha

Cry For The Moon by Epica.


----------



## kaseyisrad

Niki FM- Hawthorn Heights


----------



## SparkyLT

What I've Done - Linkin Park ...the song that got me addicted to LP


----------



## kaseyisrad

Linkin Park is ok, their older stuff is alot better. 


Still Fly- The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## SparkyLT

I probably only like What I've Done so much because it makes me think of one of my characters. I agree Hybrid Theory is better, but MTM has a few gems.

Faint - Linkin Park


----------



## mandax

New Soul - Yael Naim


----------



## kaseyisrad

Fuck the World- ICP


----------



## Tiff

Diary of Jane - Breaking Benjamin... It's kind of old, but I still really like it. That and I seen them live and had so much fun, that it's hard for me to get tired of this band.


----------



## kaseyisrad

Breaking Benjamin is amazing-- haven't seen them live but I hopefully will. 

So Cold- Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Tiff

I seen them with Three Days Grace ( another of my favorite bands ) and Puddle of Mudd ( who I don't really care for ).. but it was fun. I don't remember the end of the concert because I'm of age to drink, if ya know what I mean :- )  I lost the 4 people I went with and was about 2 rows from the stage. I fell twice and had a hell of a time getting up, so I backed up and stayed back until I sobered up. Good times.

Simple design - BB ( still )


----------



## SparkyLT

Animals -Nickelback

hey, can anyone else who likes nickelback reccomend CDs? I like nickelback, but I can't pick which one I want with a very limited amount of money.


----------



## kaseyisrad

Hot in the Doll's House- My Passion 

I like Puddle of Mudd, and Three Day's Grace. Failed to see either other them, though. 
 the downfail of not having my license.


----------



## Tiff

SparkyLT said:


> Animals -Nickelback
> 
> hey, can anyone else who likes nickelback reccomend CDs? I like nickelback, but I can't pick which one I want with a very limited amount of money.


 

I'm not a Nickelback fan, but for some reason ( probably one of my kids fault ) I have The long road home album and it sometimes randomly plays on my MP. 

But, I am a huge fan of MCR ( I noticed them in your sig ) and have every one of their albums. I'm not an emo, I'm a pretty happy person for the most part, but I like emo rock a lot lately. 

Clincher by Chevelle now :- )


----------



## SparkyLT

Famous Last Words - My Chemical Romance

by 'all their albums', do you include The Black Parade Is Dead? if so, are they re-recording, live versions or what? cause I saw it the other day but all the information was covered up by stickers and junk.


----------



## Tiff

kaseyisrad said:


> Hot in the Doll's House- My Passion
> 
> I like Puddle of Mudd, and Three Day's Grace. Failed to see either other them, though.
> the downfail of not having my license.


 

Three days grace did an awesome job and their lighting effects were outstanding. I have their CD in my car. Puddle of Mudd was the last act and I was already to 'messy' drunk to remember them. It was probably alright though. heh. 

I don't know where you live, but ticket prices weren't too bad, and our concert hall wasn't far from where I lived at the time, so me and my friends just walked from my house. Which is why we could get drunk there, and not have to drive home.


----------



## SevenWritez

The New Workout Plan - Kanye West
Roses - Kanye West
We Don't Care - Kanye West
Jimmy Crack Corn - Eminem ft. 50 Cent
Business - Eminem
Square Dance - Eminem
Patiently Waiting - 50 Cent ft. Eminem
Sooner or Later - N.E.R.D
Windows - N.E.R.D
Bullet - Rhymefest
Tell a Story - Rhymefest

I've been cycling between these constantly, so they all get a mention.


----------



## Tiff

SparkyLT said:


> Famous Last Words - My Chemical Romance
> 
> by 'all their albums', do you include The Black Parade Is Dead? if so, are they re-recording, live versions or what? cause I saw it the other day but all the information was covered up by stickers and junk.


 

Yes, all of them. That is one of my favorite albums. I'll have to look up them re-doing that one. Interesting.


Vitamin R- Chevelle


----------



## kaseyisrad

Outkast- Roses 

haha


----------



## ash somers

over my head _ the fray


----------



## Tiff

Almost easy - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## SparkyLT

My Spirit Will Go On - Dragonforce


----------



## Tiff

Dance with the devil - BB .. Still

We're doing a vampire photo shoot ( waiting for him to finish setting up ) so we need 'devil' music.. haha..


----------



## ash somers

fairies wear boots _ black sabbath


----------



## Tiff

ash somers said:


> fairies wear boots _ black sabbath


 

Good song!

Breath - BB


----------



## SparkyLT

Body Breakdown - Dragonforce ...one of my favorites, actually...


----------



## Tiff

Sugar coat- Saturate (sp? ) I don't have time to google the correct spelling, right now. :- \


----------



## ash somers

watch over me _ bernard fanning


----------



## ash somers

sway _ bic runga


----------



## SparkyLT

By Myself - Linkin Park


----------



## Strotha

Sagittarius by Harvey Sid Fisher.

(My constellation!WHOOOOO!)


----------



## Kast13

3 Inches of Blood - Deadly Sinners


----------



## ash somers

drops of jupiter _ train


----------



## Strotha

VENTOLIN by Aphex Twin.


----------



## Tiamat

_Fuglane Vett_ - Vamp


----------



## Nefieslab

In Pieces - Linkin Park (actually only replaying the guitar solo while i try and master it)


----------



## Strotha

One Last Time by HIM.


----------



## Strotha

Now I'm listening to Ghost Love Score by Nightwish.

This song is fucking EPIC.


----------



## ash somers

come on petunia _ the blow


----------



## A-L

_Say It-_T-pain


----------



## WriterDude

Crimson and clover - Joan Jett


----------



## SacredCircle

The song from that show with Winnie Cooper and Kevin......what the hell is the name of that show?


----------



## WriterDude

Hymn of the Immortal Warriors - Manowar


----------



## A-L

_Love You Gently-_Usher


----------



## Nefieslab

Crawling - Linkin Park


----------



## WriterDude

Our truth - Lacuna Coil


----------



## Strotha

The Night Of Fullmoon by Graveland.


----------



## WriterDude

Courage (french studio version) - Manowar


----------



## Hawke

Monsters - Matchbox Romance 

(I blame it on Guitar Hero.)


----------



## Strotha

Felonies Of The Christian Art by Old Man's Child.


----------



## Damien.

The Kooks - Naive


----------



## CodeRed

I Remember  - Damien Rice


----------



## L'Oiseau Noir

Across the Sky - Emilie Autumn


----------



## tepelus

My boyfriend snoring on the couch....oh wait! That's not music, is it?


----------



## WriterDude

tepelus, listening to your beloved one snore is music to some.  Um.. maybe not _your _beloved, but someone's beloved one. Um... (shut up now, writerdude!) 

What have you done - Within Temptation


----------



## A-L

_Money on my mind-_Lil' Wayne


----------



## WriterDude

Love is all around (Theme from "The Mary Tyler Moore Show") - Joan Jett


----------



## Linton Robinson

The lesbian next door slapping her girlfriend around.


----------



## Brendan M

Soothsayer - Buckethead.


----------



## WriterDude

Holy Diver - Dio


----------



## Brendan M

WriterDude said:


> Holy Diver - Dio



Try Killswitch Engage's version.  Attach yourself to modernity, no?


----------



## WriterDude

Holy diver? Holy shit is more like it... No offense, but damn! That was.... horrible. 

Anyway,

Metal Heart - Dimmu Borgir (much better than the original version)


----------



## CodeRed

Badly Broken Butterflies - Yonderboi


----------



## PageOfCups

Strawberry Gashes by Jack Off Jill


----------



## Brendan M

Killswitch Engage - My Curse.


----------



## burnitdown

Franz Schubert, Unfinished Symphony

...got back into this after seeing "Haxan"


----------



## ash somers

overexpanding _ ruth theodore


----------



## Damien.

I'm not listening TO ANYTHING RIGHT NOW! Actually, the cat's purring. I named it Cleo.


----------



## ash somers

why don't you check out the link of ruth i posted above
i'm listening to 'rash' right now, she's absolutely fabulous 
reminds me a little of ani difranco, did i spell that right > ?


----------



## Lacrymosa

Riders on the Storm - The Doors


----------



## Strotha

Kiddie Grinder by Marilyn Manson.


----------



## 333

MGMT - Electric Feel


----------



## 333

Gravediggaz - Death Trap


----------



## Lacrymosa

Pop Song For Us Rejects - Silverchair


----------



## SlowlyFadeAway

Heartbreaker - Led Zeppelin


----------



## WriterDude

You shook me all night long - AC/DC


----------



## Strotha

Last Of The Wilds by Nightwish.

This song is the most Irish sounding song I've ever heard by a Finnish band.


----------



## Brendan M

Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Californication..  No one can argue that this is one of the best songs, ever.

Oh wait, song changed.  Now it's Big Mountain - Ooh Baby I Love Your Way .


----------



## Denioc

Bodies by Drowning Pool 

<3


----------



## CodeRed

KimDracula - Deftones


----------



## Strotha

Rise Of The Tyrant by Arch Enemy.

Sounds like Caligula at the beginning of this song.


----------



## PSFoster

Hotel California by the Eagles.  LOVE the Eagles!


----------



## A-L

_Summertime-_Fantasia


----------



## CodeRed

Lateralus - Tool


----------



## Strotha

Dying I Only Feel Apathy by Theatre Of Tragedy.


----------



## Nefieslab

Minerva - Deftones


----------



## Strotha

A Doleful Night In Thelema by Anorexia Nervosa.


----------



## A-L

_Money on my mind-_Lil Wayne


----------



## seigfried007

Erotic City-- Prince


----------



## mark m

u2 the best band ever i still ahvent found what i am looking for


----------



## Lacrymosa

Leaving You for Me - Tarja Turunen and Martin Kesici


----------



## WriterDude

Battle Hymn - Manowar


----------



## SparkyLT

Down With The Sickness - Disturbed ...because my brother's sitting next to me playing it on his laptop.


----------



## moderan

The Rowboat, by Bluespalmer


----------



## ash somers

it's very daggy, but i'm thoroughly enjoying 'hot august night' by neil daimond 
my parents took me to see neil diamond at the myer music bowl when i was a kid
it was my first serious concert and i sat on my dad's shoulders & clapped & cheered

i had a ball and right now i'm having a total flash back to that time, what a blast it was



don't mind me, i'm high on life today, the sun is finally shining again, spring is nearly sprung

HOORAY !


----------



## moderan

Hot August Night is a great song. Listening to more Bluespalmer. His new track Curse is just kicking my ass.


----------



## ash somers

yeah, it is ... talkshow host _ radio head 
i just had a piece of apple tea cake
and a cup of earl grey tea

mmmmmhmmmmm

it was delish


----------



## moderan

yummy. Am now indulging myself and listening to my own cd. *shrugs* I need to finish the vocals.


----------



## Strotha

Jesus' Tod by Burzum.

The church burner dude.


----------



## Show

The Unwinding Cable Car by Anberlin


----------



## WriterDude

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## seigfried007

Rub You the Right Way-- Johnny Gill


----------



## SparkyLT

Run To The Hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## tepelus

All Summer Long - Kid Rock (well, not actually listening to it, it keeps playing in my head, does that count?)


----------



## SparkyLT

> All Summer Long - Kid Rock (well, not actually listening to it, it keeps playing in my head, does that count?)


Sure, why not...has it been playing all summer long? *cough* another bad pun...

Sweet Sacrifice - Evanescence


----------



## WriterDude

Why am I not surprised Sparky likes Evanescense?

Anyway,

Osiris' Triumphant Return - Pagan's Mind


----------



## SparkyLT

> Why am I not surprised Sparky likes Evanescense?


:shock: What's that s'posed to mean?

Forgotten - Linkin Park


----------



## WriterDude

Nothing at all. Certainly doesn't have anything to do with your dark stories.  I'll shut up now.

Stormblåst - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## alanmt

dancing in the moonlight - kings harvest


----------



## SparkyLT

> Nothing at all. Certainly doesn't have anything to do with your dark stories. :wink: I'll shut up now.


ME? Dark stories? _ME?!_ :-D

Forgotten - Linkin Park...again, strangely enough. I don't even like that one so much...


----------



## WriterDude

No, you only write about puffy clouds and unicorns. 

Freebird (Live) - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## SparkyLT

Heh. Puffy rainclouds and evil unicorns :thumbl:

Remind me how long that song is, live? Fourteen minutes or so?

Violent Heart - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## WriterDude

13 minutes 40 seconds. 

Achilles, Agony & Ectasy in eight parts - Manowar

(lasts 28 minites 38 seconds. Anyone better?)


----------



## SparkyLT

Hah, that's crazy. Is it llike a symphony or something?

Thank You For The Venom - My Chemical Romance


----------



## WriterDude

It's based on the Oddesey, I think. The Hector, Achilles, Troy thingy.

Kingdom Come - Manowar


----------



## SparkyLT

The 'Hector, Achilles, Troy thingy'? :lol: You really crack me up, Writerdude

Body Breakdown - Dragonforce. Their new album comes out tommorrow, I think...too poor to buy it, maybe I can bum a few bucks off my brother...


----------



## SparkyLT

AAHH! Triple post, how'd that happen?!


----------



## SparkyLT

*third post*

Sorry about that...


----------



## WriterDude

Heavy Metal - Judas Priest


----------



## Tiff

Afterlife by Avenged Sevenfold ( I think they're my current favorite band... And I think I want to go see them next month.. )


----------



## CodeRed

Cooling - Tori Amos


----------



## WriterDude

Beast and the Harlot - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## moderan

Like a snake carrying a Basketball-Sonic Epiphany


----------



## WriterDude

Alien Kamikaze - Pagan's Mind (decent song, best title ever.)


----------



## SparkyLT

The Begining of the End - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## WriterDude

Moskau - Rammstein


----------



## SparkyLT

Dawn Over A New World - Dragonforce


----------



## Tiff

WriterDude said:


> Beast and the Harlot - Avenged Sevenfold


 
Good song. I can't get enough of AS right now. I always have it as loud as I can in my car. : )

I'm listening to some random raggatone thanks to GTA4 .. :\


----------



## WriterDude

Beast and the Harlot is the only one of their songs I like. 

Lady in black - Mercyful Fate


----------



## Kinbote

Ask - The Smiths


----------



## WriterDude

The 7th Day of July 1777 - King Diamond


----------



## SparkyLT

Smells like Nirvana - Weird Al :lol:


----------



## Kinbote

Colours in Waves - South


----------



## WriterDude

Young, dumb and ugly - Weird Al


----------



## CodeRed

All Of This - Inga Liljestrom


----------



## WriterDude

No presents for Christmas - King Diamond


----------



## kaseyisrad

Heaven 911 Remix- Dj Sammy


----------



## ash somers

jigsaw falling into place_ radiohead


----------



## WriterDude

Sorgens Kammer del 33 - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Show

Breaking - Anberlin, I think I am going to enjoy New Surrender.


----------



## Kinbote

Debaser - Pixies


----------



## Brendan M

Alice In Chains - Rotting Apple.


----------



## SparkyLT

Don't Download This Song - Weird Al


----------



## Show

(*Fin) - Anberlin! This is quickly becoming one of my favorite songs ever. The passion, the emotion, the energy. What a way to send out one of the best albums in recent memory.


----------



## Hawke

Welcome To The Jungle - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Shawn

"Smile" - Lily Allen.

I'm a chode, I know.


----------



## Strotha

Bye Bye Beautiful by Nightwish.

I still perfer the old chick.


----------



## Tiamat

They finally got a new chick?  I didn't know that.  Oh well.

_I'm Yours_ - Jason Mraz


----------



## Phalen Schuyler

"Getting Away with Murder" by Papa Roach :twisted:


----------



## Shawn

Something by Oasis... I'm no expert.


----------



## Strotha

The Escapist by Nightwish.

I changed my mind, this chick sounds better, it's just easier to associate the other one with the band.


----------



## Tiamat

_The Last Resort_ - The Eagles


----------



## moderan

Black Sabbath-Electric Sleep


----------



## WriterDude

Comin' home - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## SacredCircle

Watch the Wind Blow By- Tim McGraw  Not my usual cup of tea, but it's a nice relaxing song.


----------



## WriterDude

Cursed be iron - Turisas


----------



## Strotha

Intruder Alert by Combichrist.

It's fairly easy to memorize the lyrics to this song.


----------



## WriterDude

Courage (studio version, french version and live version) - Manowar. Love that songs, so three different versions in two different languages isn't enough... *sigh*


----------



## SacredCircle

May It Be- Enya 
Anything that reminds me of LOTR at work, works for me.


----------



## WriterDude

Death before the mast - Alestorm


----------



## Strotha

Sonne by Rammstein.

Probably my absolute favorite song ever.


----------



## WriterDude

Stirb nich vor mir (Don't die before I do) - Rammstein


----------



## SacredCircle

The Cure Song that 311 redid.


----------



## Snakes & Ladders

Your Protector-Fleet Foxes


----------



## SacredCircle

The Bantry Girl's Lament. I don't know who its by. Its on one of Celtic CDs that doesn't give any credits =(


----------



## Hawke

Viva La Vida - Coldplay


----------



## Hawke

Violet Hill - Coldplay


----------



## moderan

This Flight Tonight-Nazareth


----------



## WriterDude

All nightmare long - Metallica

(I wad disapponited with Load and ReLoad, but they do have some great songs. St Anger was a piece of crap I literally threw away, so naturally I was skeptical to Death Magnetic. A crappy title like that certainly didn't help, either. But hearing a few songs, I place it right up there with ... And justice for all. Way to go, Metallica!)


----------



## WriterDude

The Unforgiven III - Metallica


----------



## Sundown

Vermilion Pt. 2 - Slipknot


----------



## WriterDude

The day that never comes - Metallica


----------



## SparkyLT

Used To - Daughtry. I love this song...though I probably interpret it differently than most people.


----------



## Tiamat

_Drømmedame_ by Trang Fødsel


----------



## Strotha

Lose You Tonight by HIM.

What am I, a fourteen year old emo chick?


----------



## ash somers

private universe _ crowded house


----------



## Tiamat

WriterDude said:


> All nightmare long - Metallica
> 
> (I wad disapponited with Load and ReLoad, but they do have some great songs. St Anger was a piece of crap I literally threw away, so naturally I was skeptical to Death Magnetic. A crappy title like that certainly didn't help, either. But hearing a few songs, I place it right up there with ... And justice for all. Way to go, Metallica!)


You are so right.  I love this new album of theirs!

_Unforgiven III_ - Metallica


----------



## ash somers

eternal life _ jeff buckley


----------



## WriterDude

Stormblåst - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Tiamat

_Wasted Time_ - The Eagles


----------



## SparkyLT

Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Green Day


----------



## Tiamat

I haven't heard that song in a couple years, Sparky.  I feel like listening to it now.
_
I Have A Dream_ - ABBA

Not listening to it by choice, however...


----------



## SparkyLT

Shadow of the Day - Linkin Park...just ended.

Darkness - Disturbed


----------



## WriterDude

Murders in the Rue Morgue - Iron Maiden 

(yes, based on the Poe-story)


----------



## SparkyLT

> I haven't heard that song in a couple years, Sparky. I feel like listening to it now.


Heh, glad to help.

Far Away - Nickelback


----------



## Strotha

Dinosauroid by Der Eisenrost.


----------



## WriterDude

Ankomst - Leave's Eyes


----------



## kaseyisrad

Calling all Angels- Train :O)


----------



## WriterDude

The Judas kiss - Metallica


----------



## SparkyLT

My December - Linkin Park. Sad song...


----------



## Strotha

War by Burzum.


----------



## WriterDude

March For Revenge (By The Soldiers Of Death) - Manowar


----------



## SparkyLT

Famous Last Words - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Necromortis

Stan - Eminem


----------



## Kinbote

Pearl Jam - Do the Evolution


----------



## Strotha

The fucking SMURFS playing in the background.

Drugs rule.


----------



## Tiamat

_Desperado_ - The Eagles


----------



## Strotha

That doggie in the window song that's in Pink Flamingos.

Is it wrong that I associate that song with a fat trasvestite eating real dog shit?


----------



## ash somers

eeewww, quite possibly *shudders @ the imagery*

i'm trying out rammstein - mann gegen mann - not bad


----------



## The Backward OX

Das Frohliche Wanderer ~ Obenkirchen Children's Choir

"Mein Vater war ein Wandersmann
Und mir steckt's auch im Blut
Das Wandern schafft stets frische Lust
Erhält das Herz gesund *...*

Val de ri, val de ra,
val de ra
val de hahahahaha
val de ri 
val de ra
Erhält das Herz gesund."


----------



## The Backward OX

"Hello John . . . Lawsie, is that you?" ~ Kevin Bloody Wilson.

MacDonalds ~ Rodney Rude


----------



## The Backward OX

Lyin' Eyes ~ The Eagles

Wild Colonial Boy ~ Dr Hook


----------



## The Backward OX

YMCA ~ The Village People


----------



## The Backward OX

Could I Have This Dance (For The Rest Of My Life) ~ Anne Murray


----------



## WriterDude

Five posts in a row, Ox? You impress me sometimes.

Crownless - Nightwish


----------



## Strotha

Das Alte Leid by Rammstein.


----------



## WriterDude

Bare grace misery - Nightwish


----------



## Brendan M

System Of A Down - Attack.


----------



## Snakes & Ladders

Strange Vine by Delta Spirit


----------



## Strotha

Nebel by Rammstein.


----------



## Tiamat

_Scenes_ - Burlap to Cashmere


----------



## Strotha

At The Onset Of The Age Of Dispair by Gallhammer.

I don't know why they turn me on so much.


----------



## WriterDude

Abigail - King Diamond


----------



## Tiamat

I've been singing _Ol' 55_ by The Eagles for the last three hours cus I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## Strotha

Needle Up My Cock by GG Allin.


----------



## SacredCircle

"What was I thinkin"....by some country guy


----------



## Knocking

Melody (Lost Inside the Wonder) -Audio Adrenaline


----------



## PSFoster

Tiamat10 said:


> I've been singing _Ol' 55_ by The Eagles for the last three hours cus I can't get it out of my head.



HaHa, T!  "Take it Easy" has been going thru my mind for the last 3 days!


----------



## Strotha

Somewhere by Within Temptation.

My second favorite band ever.


----------



## kaseyisrad

hotel california- the eagles


----------



## Knocking

Secret Kingdom-Newsboys


----------



## sweet_caroline

behind blue eyes-The Who


----------



## Strotha

Aoi Hitomi by Maaya Sakamoto.

I love that show.


----------



## Squishtof

Thinking Of You - Katy Perry ^_^

I'm obsessed with her album at the moment :-/


----------



## Docta

MGMT - Electric Feel


----------



## moderan

Level Five-King Crimson


----------



## WriterDude

Never Ending Hill - King Diamond


----------



## Kayleigh7

I am listening to Amarantine by Enya. 

I also love Kate Havnevik and Imogen Heap. Death Cab For Cutie, and The Postal Service.


----------



## WriterDude

Mercy - W.A.S.P.


----------



## Wildcard

The Beast & The Harlot--A7X


----------



## Docta

Emperor - Cosmic Keys to My Creation and Times


----------



## Zira

Echoes - Pink Floyd


----------



## Strotha

And When He Falleth by Theatre Of Tragedy.


----------



## deviger

My daughter is listening to some kids song about bees bopping and buzzing, which means I am too.


----------



## WriterDude

Sacred power of raging winds - Rhapsody


----------



## Strotha

The Kiss Of Dawn by HIM.


----------



## moderan

Pink Floyd-everything from a to z. RIP Rick.


----------



## WriterDude

Dallas - Billie Joe Spears


----------



## Tiamat

_The Button Has Been Pushed_ - Stolen Babies


----------



## Docta

Kid A - Radiohead


----------



## Docta

Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now - The Smiths


----------



## Docta

How Soon is Now - The Smiths


----------



## Docta

Hand in Glove - The Smiths


----------



## Strotha

Far Too Frail by Skinny Puppy.


----------



## WriterDude

Herz Aus Stahl - Manowar


----------



## Damien.

I'm not listening to a song right now. But the one stuck in my head is: Running up that Hill by Placebo.


----------



## WriterDude

Sweet home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## terrib

Sweet Home Alabama- Lynyrd Skynyrd, too


----------



## WriterDude

Great minds think alike, eh? 

November Rain - Guns N' Roses


----------



## WriterDude

Paranoid - Black Sabbath


----------



## ubane

*ROB ZOMBIE*

i am listening to rob zombie


----------



## Patrick

Killing me softly - fugees.


----------



## Intel

Song: Huddle formation

Artist: The Go! Team


----------



## Tiamat

_Black Velvet_ by Alannah Myles


----------



## WriterDude

Wings of time - Tyr


----------



## Tiamat

_Sadly Sings Destiny_ by Blind Guardian


----------



## WriterDude

Stille Nacht - Manowar (several months early, but it's such a great song.)


----------



## Tiamat

If the ellos catalog I just got in the mail is any indication, it's not too early, W. Dude.  

_My Last Sunrise_ by Demons & Wizards


----------



## Strotha

Pearls Of Light by Within Temptation.


----------



## A-L

_Lie to me _Ne-yo


----------



## Strotha

Milkman by Aphex Twin.


----------



## Tiamat

_Yellow Submarine_ by the Beatles


----------



## Strotha

Healter Skelter by The Beatles.


----------



## Tiamat

_Survivor_ by Destiny's Child


----------



## WriterDude

Not too early? It's September...! :mrgreen: But alright...

No presents for Christmas - King Diamond


----------



## Sir Twilight

Hit me Up--Gia Farrel... she has HOT hair.


----------



## WriterDude

Sacred powers of raging winds - Rhapsody


----------



## Sir Twilight

Slide--Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## WriterDude

Amaranth - Nightwish


----------



## SparkyLT

Self Esteem - The Offspring. La la, la lalala...


----------



## Tiamat

_Your Song_ - Elton John


----------



## A-L

I'm not listening to anything because my fucking Zune is broken. Fuck microsoft.


----------



## ZachinaHat

I'm digging three songs at the moment. 
Imagine- John Lennon
Heart In A Cage- The Strokes
Bleed American- Jimmy Eat World.

It's rather conducive to writing


----------



## WriterDude

Tiamat10 said:


> If the ellos catalog I just got in the mail is any indication, it's not too early, W. Dude.


 
Pft, someone reads _anything _we post here... :mrgreen:


Get Heavy - Lordi


----------



## WriterDude

Heavy Metal - Judas Priest


----------



## Sir Twilight

Ana Kata said:


> I don't think anyone reads this, just puts songs.
> Test. 123.



Of course people read this.... Hello, ana kata!


----------



## WriterDude

The light of day - Joan Jett


----------



## Sir Twilight

A-hem, I forgot to post...

I Got You--Nick Carter


----------



## WriterDude

Die for metal - Manowar


----------



## moderan

Wanna Be Alive-Frozenbones
Best band you never heard of.


----------



## WriterDude

We Rock - Dio


----------



## Tiamat

_Open Arms_ - Journey


----------



## WriterDude

Crimson and clover - Joan Jett


----------



## Tiamat

_True Colors_ - Kasey Chambers


----------



## WriterDude

Only the good die young - Iron Maiden


----------



## Strotha

Expose Yourself To Kids by GG Allin.

Only he and Anal Cunt have songs with names like that.


Fun fact, GG Allin has a song called Anal Cunt.


----------



## Hawke

Turn The Page - Bob Seger


----------



## Tiamat

Great song, Hawke.

_It's A Heartache_ - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## A-L

_Love Lockdown-_Kanye West


----------



## Tiamat

_Delilah_ - Tom Jones (but being sung by Lasse Sagen)


----------



## Sir Twilight

Hey There Dalilah--Plain White T's


----------



## WriterDude

Hard Rock Hallelujah - Lordi (only time I voted for someone in the EuroVision Song Contest. These guys are from Finland, and I'm from Norway.) :mrgreen:


----------



## Kayleigh7

"Cut" - Plumb.


----------



## terrib

My Heart Will Go On- Celine Dion- thanks to my friend, Writerdude.....


----------



## WriterDude

Don't blame me, Terri! :cheers:

Dead boy's poem - Nightwish


----------



## terrib

I _love_ blaming you, sweetie


----------



## WriterDude

I am laughing...

Don't blame me - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Strotha

The theme from Kids In The Hall.

It's catchy.


----------



## WriterDude

Coma - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Wildcard

Hey Joe- Hendrix


----------



## Strotha

Eramaan Viimeinen by Nightwish.

Last Of The Wilds with Finnish lyrics.


----------



## WriterDude

Destination Departure - Tristania


----------



## WriterDude

Halloween - King Diamond


----------



## Strotha

Noisome by Grendel.


----------



## WriterDude

No presents for Christmas - King Diamond


----------



## KangTheMad

American Girl- Tom Petty


----------



## WriterDude

Bridge of Death - Manowar


----------



## Hawke

Time - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Tiamat

_I Kissed A Girl_ - Katy Perry


----------



## Lance

Lick My Love Pump - Spinal Tap


----------



## Hawke

Burn - The Cure


----------



## Tiamat

_Do Re Mi_ - Jahn Teigen


----------



## KangTheMad

Elected-ALICE COOPER


----------



## Kayleigh7

Stripped - Depeche Mode


----------



## KangTheMad

Hang on...next random song...OH YEAH!

Live and Let Die- Paul McCartney


----------



## WriterDude

Rock and roll train - AC/DC


----------



## Tiamat

_I'm Yours_ - Jason Mraz


----------



## terrib

nothing right now...but I can tell you what Writerdude is listening too.....O Holy Night-by Celine Dion....let's just say he...ahhhh..... lost a bet.


----------



## Hawke

(If it ends up friggin' snowing here because of Christmas songs, I swear I'll crawl through your monitors and pour crazy-glue all over your keyboards. Yes, I went there. ) 

I Dream Of Rain - Sting


----------



## Tiamat

Just for you Hawke --  

_Christmas Eve/Sarajevo 12/24_ - Trans-Siberian Orchestra


----------



## seigfried007

Hymn For the Red October
--Hunt For The Red October Soundtrack

In The House-- In A Heartbeat 
--28 Days Later soundtrack (that song everyone remembers)


----------



## terrib

oh I love the Trans-Siberian Orchestra.....I'm going to listen to it now.....thanks,Tia


----------



## Kayleigh7

Tiamat...love that song by Jason. 

just thought I'd throw that on here...boredom sucks.


----------



## Hawke

T., you're mean, lady, mean. Now where did I put that crazy-glue... ? 

They Dance Alone - Sting


----------



## seigfried007

Sanctuary- Utada Hikaru (Kingdom Hearts Soundtrack, Opening Theme)

you know, I spent a substantial amount of time downloading Christmas music recently, I can start listening to those if you'd like, Hawke. Got some killer versions of O Holy Night and Carol Of The bells :twisted:


----------



## Kayleigh7

I had to listen to the Little Drummer Boy about a gagillion times last christmas. UGH


----------



## Hawke

No, really, that's all right! But thanks anyway. (Makes mental note to stock up on crazy-glue.)

Fields of Gold - Sting


----------



## C.Gholy

Gothic Lolita - Emilie Autumn


----------



## 99nails

Ass Like That- Eminem.

It's very romantic.


----------



## Tiamat

I think that song's funny, 99nails.  

_Ur so gay _- Katy Perry


----------



## A-L

99nails said:


> Ass Like That- Eminem.
> 
> It's very romantic.


 
Indeed!:razz:


----------



## SparkyLT

My December - Linkin Park


----------



## WriterDude

That was just your life - Metallica


----------



## SparkyLT

^ Is that from Death Magnetic...?

Echoplex - NIN


----------



## KangTheMad

Hotel California- The Eagles.


----------



## kaseyisrad

2 am- Alexz Johnson


----------



## A-L

_Whatever you like-_TI

His new album is awesome.


----------



## SparkyLT

Liberate - Disturbed


----------



## WriterDude

Yep, Metallica is back to their good, old days at last 

The day that never comes - Metallica


----------



## SparkyLT

I should've got DM for my brother for his birthday...guess I'll have to do Christmas.

The Flame of Youth - Dragonforce


----------



## Strotha

Starforsaken by In Flames.


----------



## WriterDude

You do know they have music videos on YouTube? You can even download them if you know how.. :-\"

The Unforgiven III - Metallica


----------



## KangTheMad

Point of Know Return-Kansas


----------



## SparkyLT

Yeh...I'm just too lazy. It's easier to save my allowance for a few weeks and buy the album. Speaking of which, I _need_ that new Dragonforce CD...

Prayer - Disturbed


----------



## WriterDude

Heroes of our time - Dragonforce


----------



## KangTheMad

Envy Is Making A HUGE Mistake- Common Sense


----------



## SparkyLT

Ah, you... *search for word; fail* But that one's on utube, have you actually got the album?

Used To - Daughtry


----------



## WriterDude

Uh... no, I don't have the album. YouTube is funnier anyway...

Through the fire and flame - Dragonforce (played backwards) (seriously)

Link: YouTube - Dragonforce Japanese Song NEW!!!


----------



## SparkyLT

Played backward...hm...until the vocals start it sounds sort of, er, interesting. But once he starts singing, it ruins the effect.

Mistress - Disturbed


----------



## WriterDude

Until the vocals start it sounds sort of... very much the same. 

The Judas Kiss - Metallica


----------



## SparkyLT

Heh, yeah, it does that forwards and backwards, side to side, upside down...ah well. It's the vocals I like, anyway. :-D

Haunted - Disturbed


----------



## WriterDude

The vocals are pretty good. 

Suicide & Redemption - Metallica


----------



## SparkyLT

I'm glad you said that; most people obsess over the repetive guitar, but being sort of an amatuer singer myself, I barely notice stuff like that.

Bring Me to Life - Evanscence


----------



## WriterDude

Many of their songs sounds too much the same to me, but then there are sogns like

Trail of broken hearts  Dragonforce

(love that song. It's perfect.)


----------



## SparkyLT

Yeah, it's unique. I like 'Once In a Lifetime', though, it actually inspired me to start a novel. Didn't get anyway, but still...

Numb - Linkin Park


----------



## WriterDude

Bad Reputation - Joan Jett


----------



## SparkyLT

I'm Not Dead - Pink


----------



## Sen Yama

Reise, Reise -Rammstein
Opps, it just changed
Rise - Flobots


----------



## SparkyLT

Are 'rise' and 'reise' pronounced the same? Cuz if they are, that's kinda weird.

Perfect Insanity - Disturbed


----------



## Sen Yama

They actually are. That's really funny!


----------



## WriterDude

Everyday people - Joan Jett


----------



## SparkyLT

My Spirit Will Go On - Dragonforce


----------



## WriterDude

My Spirit Lives On - Manowar


----------



## SparkyLT

Next Contestant - Nickelback


----------



## WriterDude

Courage (french version) - Manowar (<- only french song I like)


----------



## SparkyLT

I've never listened to foreign music...couldn't really sing along with it 

Sweet Sacrifice - Evanescence


----------



## WriterDude

Sure you can. Here's a good song to start with:

Stirb nich vor mir (Don't die before I do) - Rammstein


----------



## SparkyLT

Umm...I _have_ heard a lot good about Rammstein...so I may as well check`em out.

Whisper - Evanescence


----------



## WriterDude

Rammstein are great if you don't mind them singing in german.They tried singing in english, but... let's just say they won't do that again anytime soon... 

Invaders - Iron Maiden


----------



## SparkyLT

Hah, I knew I should've took German instead of Spanish. :-D

Every Day Is Exactly The Same - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sen Yama

KMFDM - Attak


----------



## WriterDude

Moskau - Rammstein (part german, part russian, all great)


----------



## SparkyLT

Rockstar - Nickelback. One funny song


----------



## Tiamat

_Riders of the Astral Fire_ - Luca Turilli


----------



## Sen Yama

oops. Are we doing song names first?

Du hast - Rammstein


----------



## SparkyLT

I don't think it matters. Some people do it differently, I just do the song name first cuz...eh, I'm sure I had a good reason at some point.

Fear - Disturbed


----------



## WriterDude

I do the song name first because... uh.... or do I type the band name first? And what about artists? 

Twisted mind - Avantasia


----------



## SparkyLT

...aren't band and artist the same thing? :-?

Savin' Me - Nickelback


----------



## WriterDude

Just kidding, Sparky... :-\"

The Scarecrow - Avantasia


----------



## SparkyLT

Arg. I believe I fell for that one.

Indestructable - Disturbed


----------



## Sen Yama

Links 2 3 4 - Rammstein


----------



## SparkyLT

My<Dsmbr - Linkin Park (Reanimated)

This is How I Disappear - MCR


----------



## A-L

_Dot Com-_Usher


----------



## Strotha

Klavier by Rammstein.

I love you guys.


----------



## Renos Babe

Land of Confusion - Disturbed


----------



## Tiamat

_Chasing Pavements _- Adele


----------



## Strotha

Blue Serge by Skinny Puppy.


----------



## Tiamat

_Sir Duke_ - Stevie Wonder


----------



## A-L

_Swagga Like Us-_TI


----------



## Tiamat

_Where Heroes Lie_ - Luca Turilli


----------



## WriterDude

This means war - AC/DC


----------



## SparkyLT

Darkness - Disturbed


----------



## WriterDude

Our solemn hour - Within Temptation


----------



## SparkyLT

Lights in the Sky - NIN


----------



## WriterDude

Ace of spades - Motörhead


----------



## SparkyLT

Self-Esteem - The Offspring


----------



## WriterDude

Sweet home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## SparkyLT

Leave Out All The Rest - Linkin Park (M2M)


----------



## WriterDude

The day that never comes - Metallica


----------



## WriterDude

I love this bar - Toby Keith


----------



## SparkyLT

Lights in the Sky - NIN ...again.


----------



## WriterDude

Disposable heroes - Metallica


----------



## Strotha

Godeatgod by Marilyn Manson.


----------



## SparkyLT

Capital G - NIN


----------



## Strotha

ambiantz by Skinny Puppy.


----------



## WriterDude

Wenches & Mead - Alestorm


----------



## Strotha

Driver Down by Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## WriterDude

Flower of Scotland - Alestorm


----------



## SparkyLT

Fear - Disturbed


----------



## Strotha

Hardset Head by Skinny Puppy.


----------



## SparkyLT

Indistructable - Disturbed


----------



## Strotha

A Bill Hicks album.


----------



## SparkyLT

Riot - Three Days Grace

Like You - Evanescence


----------



## Strotha

Somewhere by Within Temptation.


----------



## Brendan M

_Coblie Caillat - The Little Things_.


----------



## WriterDude

Get heavy - Lordi


----------



## kaseyisrad

The Used- The Taste of Ink


----------



## SparkyLT

Children of the Corn.

No, it's not a song. I'm listening to a movie. :-D


----------



## kaseyisrad

> Children of the Corn.


 
Just the title gives me shivers O_O 

Fall for you- Secondhand Serenade


----------



## WriterDude

That's.... weird, Sparky... :roll:

Welcome home (Sanitarium) - Metallica


----------



## WriterDude

Rasputin - Turisas


----------



## SparkyLT

WriterDude said:


> That's.... weird, Sparky... :roll:
> 
> Welcome home (Sanitarium) - Metallica


I know :-D I'm still listening, though. 

Sanitarium is one of my favorite Metallica song, incidently. I don't know a lot of them, but Sanitarium is one of the few.


----------



## WriterDude

That explains a lot... :-\"

Welcome princess of Hell  - Mercyful Fate


----------



## SparkyLT

Doesn't it though? :mrgreen:

Liberate - Disturbed


----------



## WriterDude

It sure does... :roll:

Swamped - Lacuna Coil


----------



## SparkyLT

Can't Get My Head Around You - The Offspring
+
Next to You - Offspring cover of The Police


----------



## WriterDude

Captain Morgan's revenge - Alestorm


----------



## kaseyisrad

you can have whatever you like- t.i


----------



## Strotha

Theatre Of Horrors by Theatres des Vampires.


----------



## WriterDude

Eva - Nightwish


----------



## SparkyLT

Echoplex - NIN


----------



## WriterDude

Nothing else matters - Metallica


----------



## A-L

kaseyisrad said:


> you can have whatever you like- t.i


 
Hey I was just about to listen to that! 

_Lie to me-_Ne-yo


----------



## Strotha

The Islander by Nightwish.


----------



## WriterDude

Stolen prayer - Alice Cooper


----------



## blackparade

RETTE MICH by Tokio Hotel


----------



## Strotha

The Obsessive Devotion by Epica.


----------



## Tiamat

_Tablescrap_ - Stolen Babies


----------



## WriterDude

Might as well be on Mars - Alice Cooper


----------



## seigfried007

Erotic City-- Prince
Mr. Vain (Original Mix) -- Culture Beat
Jump-- Kris Kross


----------



## Strotha

Thirteen Autumns And A Widow by Cradle Of Filth.


----------



## Strotha

Prayers For Rain by The Cure.


----------



## WriterDude

Hard rock hallelujah - Lordi


----------



## Tiamat

Something by Dum Dum Boys.  No idea what though and I'm feeling too lazy to check.


----------



## Zira

Clapton's Tears in Heaven


----------



## Strotha

Your Kid Committed Suicide Because You Suck by Anal Cunt.

Same topic.


----------



## Tiamat

_The Button Has Been Pushed_ - Stolen Babies


----------



## WriterDude

Blood red sandman - Lordi


----------



## seigfried007

Carol of the Bells-- Home Alone soundtrack


----------



## Tiamat

Love that song, Seig.  (And I love Lordi, WD.  )

_Black Dragon_ - Luca Turilli


----------



## WriterDude

(Lordi won the Eurovision Songcontest for a reason. My vote.) :mrgreen:

The Devil is a looser - Lordi


----------



## Tiamat

Hey, mine too!  

_The Unforgiven III_ - Metallica


----------



## WriterDude

Suicide & Redemption - Metallica


----------



## Damien.

I have this song stuck in my head, but there's only one line that keeps repeating, and I have to admit it's a little frustrating: "lonelines is only a heart beat away..." and then I had that weird song "You're so vain, you probably think this song is about you" song stuck in my head, and then some obscure movie's song: "Gonna bake a pie, gonna bake a pie, gonna be made from heaven above, gonna be made from strawberry love... gonna bake a pie with a heart in the middle, and hold you forever in the middle of my heart." Weird Damien songs. My mate said a pie with a (real) heart in the middle would probably taste nasty. La la la. I suppose I make no sense, neh? No one would like to look in my head.


----------



## seigfried007

Carol of the Bells-- Nox Arcana (very interesting version, if I don't say so myself)


----------



## I P Weekly

Emerson, Lake, and Palmer.


----------



## KangTheMad

Schools Out- Alice Cooper


----------



## WriterDude

Emerald sword - Rhapsody


----------



## moderan

Heavy Traffic-moderan


----------



## PSFoster

At this moment it's  Stairway to Heaven --Led Zeppelin


----------



## Mklangelo

Death Cab For Cutie:  Your New Twin Sized Bed.


----------



## WriterDude

Enter Sandman - Apocalyptica (yes, a Metallica cover - on cello!) :mrgreen:


----------



## WriterDude

Master of Puppets - Apocalyptica. Still on cellos. I'm not feelings so good right now... :roll:


----------



## Tiamat

I never liked Apocalyptica's Metallica covers.  I think it's the lack of percussion that does it, so I like their original music better.  Heh, which actually inspired me to change my song.  I was listening to _Beggin_' by Madcon.

Now, _Romance_ - Apocalyptica


----------



## WriterDude

I made it down to Creeping Death on cellos, but... no. Just... _no_. :mrgreen: Great band when they play their own songs, though.

Prologue (Apprehension) - Apocalyptica


----------



## Tiamat

_Beggin'_ - Madcon (Again -- Love this song.)


----------



## WriterDude

(slightly embarrased now. I got into the band because I liked the singer- who turned out to be a guest apperance by Cristina Scabbia from Lacuna Coil. One of my favorite bands.) 

Epilogue (Relief) - Apocalyptica


----------



## Tiamat

I think they just have guest singers.  I've only heard like four songs with a singer (and I've heard instrumental versions of all four songs).  They opened for a Rammstein concert I was at and there was no vocalist there either.  From what I've seen the 'front men' in the band are the cellists themselves.  

_Me and My Brother _- Madcon


----------



## WriterDude

(so I've noticed. The don't have a singer, but a lot of guest singers. Funnily they do have Seeman and Till Lindmann (from Rammstein) as a guest singer, yet not Till Lindmann singing Seeman? I know the song Seeman from... Rammstein. Weird.)

Seeman - Apocalyptica


----------



## Hawke

(In honor of Halloween...)

Monsters - Matchbook Romance


----------



## WriterDude

The obsessive devotion - Epica


----------



## Tiamat

_All Night Long_ - Lionel Richie


----------



## WriterDude

La'petach Chatat Rovetz (The Final Embrace) - Epica


----------



## Tiamat

_Loose_ - Madcon


----------



## C.Gholy

Chasing cars - Keane

A very beautiful song and a nice chill out song.


----------



## Emily Allison

"Lose it" by Atreyu. 
Good band to listen to when, and if you're pissed.


----------



## seigfried007

I Owe A Lot To Iowa Pot-- Napoleon XIV


----------



## moderan

Dandelion Wine-moderan
LOL....Napoleon XIV


----------



## Strotha

Asche Zu Asche by Rammstein.


----------



## C.Gholy

Billie Jean - Michael Jackson. 

A great classic song from the 80's.


----------



## Cipher2

hungry Lucy:Grave


----------



## Strotha

World To Be Ashes by Gallhammer.


----------



## A-L

_This is Halloween-_Nightmare before Christmas


----------



## Strotha

Puritania by Dimmu Borgir.


----------



## terrib

Shania Twain-The Women In Me


----------



## Hawke

Dude (Looks Like a Lady) - Aerosmith


----------



## ash somers

the real thing _ russell morris


----------



## WriterDude

Heir of a Dying Day - Lacuna Coil


----------



## Kayleigh7

Nothing...


----------



## WriterDude

Nightmare - Mercyful Fate


----------



## Strotha

The Insight And The Catharsis by Dimmu Borgir.


----------



## moderan

Happy Hallowe'en!
Listening to new tunes (by me)
wolfsbane
Dandelion Wine
The first is a contest entry


----------



## Strotha

The Poet And The Pendulum by Nightwish.


----------



## kaseyisrad

Talking Heads- Burning down the House


----------



## Strotha

Dogshit by Skinny Puppy.


----------



## Tiamat

_Push Button_ - Stolen Babies


----------



## Hawke

Dark Horse - Amanda Marshall


----------



## seigfried007

Not listening to anything but my relatively quiet house and the dog making funky noises as he munches down on some part of his anatomy, but I've had Everybody's Changing by Keane stuck in my head since yesterday evening.

Got to get teh daughter up now (don't I just love getting a 5-yr-old child up at 6AM so she can be on a bus by 6:23 when school doesn't even start until after 8AM?)


----------



## Strotha

Jesus' Tod by Burzum.


----------



## ash somers

i melt with you _ nouvelle vague


----------



## Strotha

I Don't Know Anything by Mad Season.


----------



## Hawke

Chain Of Fools - Aretha Franklin


----------



## ash somers

us and them _ pink floyd


----------



## ash somers

comfortably numb _ pink floyd


----------



## Hawke

(Excellent song, Ash.)

The Hardest Part - Coldplay


----------



## ash somers

yeah, it's an oldie, but a goodie *smile*

electric feel _ MGMT -  more recent

my kids put me onto this one

*taps foot and nods head*


----------



## Strotha

Klavier by Rammstein.

One of my favorites by them.


----------



## Airborneguy

My Gift to You - Korn


----------



## Sam

_Somebody's Gotta Feel This - _Kid Rock.


----------



## WriterDude

Two sparrows in a hurricane - Tanya Tucker


----------



## Sam

_Paradise City - _Guns N' Roses.


----------



## WriterDude

The day that never comes - Metallica


----------



## KangTheMad

Livand let Die- Paul McCartney


----------



## WriterDude

Lady in black - Mercyful Fate


----------



## KangTheMad

Werewolves of London.


----------



## Sir Twilight

Don't Jump -- Tokio Hotel


----------



## WriterDude

Metal heart - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## The Hack

Who's Going Home with You Tonight - Trapt


----------



## WriterDude

Enjoy the silence - Lacuna Coil


----------



## The Hack

So Sad to Leave it - The Why Store


----------



## seigfried007

The Frantics-- Ti Kwan Leap


----------



## The Hack

Who do You Love - Bo Diddley


----------



## WriterDude

I love rock and roll - Joan Jett


----------



## Sir Twilight

Sacred -- Tokio Hotel


----------



## WriterDude

House of Heroes - Battlelore


----------



## lilacstarflower

Leona Lewis - forgive me


----------



## WriterDude

Where eagles fly - Sarah Brightman and Eric Adams (yes, _that _Eric Adams from Manowar. Weird, huh.)


----------



## Strotha

Crucifixion by Gallhammer.


----------



## Strotha

Sorgens Kammer, Del II by Dimmu Borgir.


----------



## blackparade

Vergessene Kinder (TOkiO HOteL)


----------



## Strotha

Enjoy The Silence by Lacuna Coil.


----------



## blackparade

Marigold by Nirvana


----------



## Strotha

Mother Of Abominations by Cradle Of Filth.


----------



## blackparade

Rape Me (nirvana)


----------



## silverfoxgirl

Paramore-- Let the flames began


----------



## Strotha

Disaster Blaster II by White Zombie.

This song samples Star Wars and Phantasm 2.


----------



## kidstaple

I'm Alright - Kids in the Way

~Rodney


----------



## Strotha

Towards Dead End by Children Of Bodom.


----------



## Tiamat

_Om_ by Niklas Strömstedt


----------



## Strotha

Lyudi Invalidy by tATu.


----------



## Tiamat

Ur so gay - Katy Perry


----------



## moderan

Sinister, by L.C. Mills


----------



## Strotha

Blank Infinity by Epica.


----------



## kidstaple

'Til We Die - Slipknot.

~Rodney


----------



## Jonny T

Dresden Dolls cover of Life on Mars? by David Bowie (live mp3 from their site). They are all kinds of awesome.


----------



## SacredCircle

Big Empty-STP


----------



## winkash

Thief of hearts - Madonna


----------



## Strotha

Memories by Within Temptation.


----------



## ash somers

beautiful girl _ michael hutchence (INXS)


----------



## CodeRed

Workhorse by My Brightest Diamond


----------



## Strotha

The Swan Song by Within Temptation.

I could listen to this beautiful song all day.


----------



## SparkyLT

Self Esteem - The Offspring


----------



## Tiamat

_Bøygen _by Lomsk


----------



## SparkyLT

By Myself - Linkin Park


----------



## WriterDude

Torture (1629) - Mercyful Fate


----------



## Tiamat

_Utan Ein_ - Lomsk


----------



## WriterDude

Come to the sabbath - King Diamond


----------



## Tiamat

_All By Myself_ - Jan Werner Danielsen


----------



## Strotha

Babalon AD (So Glad For The Madness) by Cradle Of Filth.


----------



## ash somers

grey _ ani difranco


----------



## Strotha

Pale by Within Temptation.


----------



## Damien.

Long December - Counting Crows


----------



## Sam

Celtic Thunder - _Caledonia. _


----------



## Strotha

Spieluhr by Rammstein.


----------



## Sam

_Ireland's Call _by Phil Coulter.


----------



## Sam

_Cortez the Killer - _Neil Young.


----------



## Sam

_Comfortably Numb _- Pink Floyd.


----------



## Sam

_Stairway to Heaven - _Led Zeppelin. 

What can I say - it's been a busy night and I like listening to music.


----------



## Sam

_Rock n' Roll Ain't Noise Pollution - _AC/DC.


----------



## Sam

Metallica - _Whiskey in the Jar. 

_I'm on a roll tonight.


----------



## Sam

_Turn the Page - _Metallica.


----------



## WriterDude

Moskau - Rammstein


----------



## A-L

_Trading Places-_Usher


----------



## ash somers

love gun _ kiss


i was made for loving you _ kiss, again


----------



## Strotha

Rammstein by Rammstein.


----------



## Strotha

Man In The Box by Alice In Chains.


----------



## Brendan M

_Journey - Don't Stop Believing_.

Seriously, listen to it - you'll probably have one of those rare emotional moments and fall in love with thebeautiful song, oh such a damn beautiful song.


----------



## SparkyLT

I love that song already, Brendan. But the best Journey song (in my somewhat limited experience), is Open Arms.

All the Love In the World - Nine Inch Nails (you may ask yourself...how can one person like both Journey and NIN?)


----------



## WriterDude

The Serpentine Offering - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## SparkyLT

Come Out and Play (Keep`em Seperated) - The Offspring


----------



## Brendan M

Not at all Sparky.  In fact, on one hand, I _love_ listening to Metallica and System Of A Down, 'cept on the other, there's Colbie Callait and some other cheesy artist, like Jojo or something..

Now I'm listening to _Broken_, by 12 Stones.  :razz:


----------



## SparkyLT

Metallica is pretty good, unless you try singing to it. Then it gets boring :razz:

Every Day Is Exactly The Same - NIN (_Why, Trent Reznor? Why couldn't you have just named it 'Exactly the Same' or 'Every Day', and I wouldn't have just wasted an extra second or two of my life typing in the whole darned name? Why?_)


----------



## Brendan M

Not to mention that projection of thoughts..  :lol:

Hah, if you're a girl, singing along with James would be pretty tough.  Or if you're a boy with a girlish voice.  

Now I'm listening to _We're All To Blame_, by Sum 41.  Any of you who're mad at humankind right now should listen to this song.  Very inspirational, very.. true.


----------



## SparkyLT

No, it's not hard (I _own_ 'Enter Sandman' on Rock Band), I just feel like napping during those solo's :roll:

Through Glass - Stonesour


----------



## Brendan M

Bah, stuff Rock Band!  If you know his voice well (I think you do), you'd know that it's extremely hard to sing like him.  He has this gritty thing going..  It's the cooooolest thing, eveeeeeeer!

_Nothing Else Matters_ - Metallica.  Yup, I've cried during the solo.  Whatcha gonna do 'bout it!?  =;

So close, no matter how far.  Couldn't be much more from the hea-aaa-aa-art!!!  :smile:


----------



## SparkyLT

He _does_ have an awesome voice...the only one I like better is Trent Reznor. But at least I have bragging right for finished Sandman on Expert.

Haunted - Disturbed (David Draiman has a cool voice too.)


----------



## Brendan M

He does have good voice.  He has a tendency to laugh very evil-like in his songs.  Or, alternatively, do a little "OOOoowaaawwwwwwwww!".  Pretty cool.

_Imperium_, by Machinehead.


----------



## SparkyLT

I know, I love that evil laugh at the beginning of Inside the Fire. My brother thinks 'm crazy when I hear that and start grinning, but I can't help it - so cool.

Getting Smaller - NIN


----------



## Brendan M

It's great to imitate.  :smile:

_Hear me now..
I'm taking back the control,
Of my..
Life from societies hold,
I vow,
No more will I be a slave,
Rise to,
Challenge the whole human race!_

Lyrics from _Imperium_.  Pretty awesome.
_
Afterlife_, by Avenged Sevenfold of course.


----------



## SparkyLT

Don't know Avenged Sevenfold  sounds wicked, though.

What About Now - Daughtry


----------



## Brendan M

_Soothsayer, _by Buckethead.  Honestly, if I could suggest the most beautiful of all songs played on a guitar, this song would be the one that I'd offer.  It's amazing.  If you ever come across it, give it your utmost attention, or if you're interested, look it up now.

Sparky, you _must_ listen to some Avenged Sevenfold.  I take it you like modern rock?  Of course, you were listening to Disturbed..  Trust me, you'll be impressed by Avenged.  If you'd like me to suggest some songs, I'd be happy to.  I'll understand if not.  I'm like that: I won't listen to a song someone asks me to, but I might find it myself later and fall in love with it.


----------



## SparkyLT

I'll go look them up on youtube. Mind you, I can't get any of their music until January; my mom's already done her Christmas shopping and I'm not allowed to buy anything before Christmas :roll:

Capital G  &  Hand that Feeds - NIN


----------



## SparkyLT

Betrayed - Avenged Sevenfold

:-D Thank you, Brendan.


----------



## WriterDude

Beast and the Harlot - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## SparkyLT

Fly From the Inside, the song that got me started on Shinedown.


----------



## Renos Babe

THe Internet is for porn- Avenue Q


----------



## SparkyLT

Cloud 9 - Evanescence


----------



## WriterDude

... and then the world froze - Oktavia Sperati


----------



## SparkyLT

All I Ever Wanted - Shinedown


----------



## Strotha

Sounds Of Freedom by Within Temptation.


----------



## SparkyLT

Atmosphere - Shinedown

Bizarre song.


----------



## Strotha

Lord Abortion by Cradle Of Filth.

This song seems to be the one song that understands my emotions at any given time.


----------



## KangTheMad

Piano Man- Billy Joel

Awesome.


----------



## WriterDude

Halloween - King Diamond

(I know it's a bit late, but it starts with "Every night to me is Halloween"...)


----------



## Strotha

See Who I Am by Within Temptation.


----------



## seigfried007

Sun Veh Mahiya-- Daler Menhdi


----------



## WriterDude

Sleeping sun - Nightwish


----------



## Hawke

Only Time - Enya


----------



## WriterDude

The obsessive devotion - Epica


----------



## Hawke

Desperado - The Eagles


----------



## TheListenerAndWatcher

Halo soundtrack - Follow(1st movement of Odyssey

=D


----------



## Strotha

Inevitable Embrace by Epica.


----------



## ash somers

bittersweet symphony _ the verve


----------



## Strotha

I Don't Know Anything by Mad Season.


----------



## ash somers

hollywood _ angus and julia stone


----------



## The Backward OX

The Sheik Of Scrubby Creek ~ Chad Morgan


----------



## Strotha

Jesu Dod by Burzum.

BURZUM!

This song would be a great song to have playing while falling from an extremely high height, like a plane or something.Check it out: YouTube - Burzum - Jesu Dod


----------



## WriterDude

Lithium - Evanescense


----------



## flashgordon

Some weird Brazilian jazz... I don't know Portuguese so I can't offer what it is called or what they are singing about.


----------



## Industrial

Spiders, System of A Down.


----------



## Hawke

Momma Told Me Not To Come - Three Dog Night

(I love the fun oldies!)


----------



## KangTheMad

Hotel California- The Eagles.

I love 'em too Hawke!


----------



## Hawke

(Cool, Kang!)


Schindler’s List Score - John Williams 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzGo0DsvlOA 

(Thanks, Sam!)


----------



## seigfried007

Urvasi Urvasi-- Prabhu Deva (Take it Easy, Pussy!)


----------



## Der Teufel-Wolf

Ballade #1 in G minor - Chopin


----------



## Hawke

Adagio for Strings - Samuel Barber 

YouTube - Samuel Barber - Adagio for Strings 

(Another thanks to Sam.)


----------



## Sam

You're very welcome, Hawke. 

YouTube - _A Beautiful Mind _(Piano Instrumental)

(Thanks to Hawke for this one!)


----------



## Hawke

(Love that one Sam. My favorite.)

YouTube - A Beautiful Mind (Instrumental Piano) - for those who'd like to hear it.


----------



## Sam

Guns N' Roses - _Used to Love Her. _

 Used to Love Her (Live Era 89-93) 

Best version of this song ever.


----------



## moderan

The Magician's Birthday-Uriah Heep (love that guitarwork!)


----------



## Triquediqual

Spin me right round....Pete Burns..


----------



## Brendan M

Chevelle - Well Enough Alone (friggin' brilliant).


----------



## Strotha

Nannou by Aphex Twin.


----------



## Brendan M

_All These Things I Hate (Revolve Around Me)_, Bullet For My Valentine.


----------



## RAlanCook

Will the Circle be Unbroken, Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, with lots of help from Mother Mabel, Doc Watson etc.


----------



## RAlanCook

Will the Circle be Unbroken, Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, with lots of help from Mother Mabel, Doc Watson etc.


----------



## SparkyLT

Pretty Fly (For A White Guy) - Offspring


----------



## kaseyisrad

Built for Sin- Framing Hanley


----------



## SparkyLT

In This Twilight - NIN

"Watch the sun
As it crawls across a final time." How can you not love a song with an opening line like that?


----------



## C.Gholy

Caramelldansen by Caramel - it's quite disco like.


----------



## SparkyLT

Lady So Divine - Shinedown

Love this song just on principle. Makes me think of 'Hotel California' a bit too.


----------



## Sam

_Radiate - _Puddle of Mudd.


----------



## SparkyLT

From The Inside - Linkin Park


----------



## SparkyLT

Sure, I do.

Deify - Disturbed


----------



## Strotha

Deep Down Trauma Hounds by Skinny Puppy.


----------



## SparkyLT

Never Too Late - 3 Days Grace


----------



## Strotha

A Forest by The Cure.


----------



## Brendan M

_Thoughtless, _Korn.


----------



## SparkyLT

Vessel - NIN


----------



## WriterDude

The end of the line - Metallica


----------



## SparkyLT

Avarice  by Disturbed just ended.


----------



## ash somers

a whiter shade of pale _ procol harum


----------



## winkash

> _a whiter shade of pale_ _ procol harum


 Beautiful song.

_It's my life_ by Talk Talk


----------



## Sam

_Bad Apples _by Guns N' Roses.


----------



## Brendan M

_I Hate This Part, _The Pussycat Dolls.  Beautiful song, I must say.


----------



## Brendan M

_Adiemus, _by Enya.


----------



## SparkyLT

Guilty (Come Drink With Me) - Anarchy Club. Favorite new band...


----------



## Der Teufel-Wolf

"In the Hall of the Mountain King" from the _Peer Gynt Suite_ by Edvard Greig.


----------



## SparkyLT

Boss Fight - Anarchy Club. How often do you hear a song about a video game?


----------



## Intel

Can someone please tell me the name of a french band that consists of two people, one on keyboard, the other on bass. They play electro space music,  I've heard them before on tv and am looking for the name so I can listen to some of their songs.


----------



## SparkyLT

Do you know any song names? That'd help. I don't know them, though.

Kill For You - Anarchy Club


----------



## Intel

No I don't remember. Someone help me out!


----------



## moderan

My national solo album month cd. Get it now before I break it up and redistribute the music


----------



## Strotha

Pro-Test by Skinny Puppy.


----------



## Tiff

Ill be by Edwin McCain ( Acoustic version ) 

I'm in a romantic kind of mood. :\


----------



## blackparade

WHAT I'VE DONE
linkin park


----------



## Strotha

Breathe by The Prodigy.


----------



## Dragonsoul

"I Walk Beside You" by Dream Theater.

{I think of a dear friend when I listen to this song. He's been there for me for years and he's been there even when others have abandoned me.)


There's a story in your eyes
I can see the hurt behind your smile
For every sign I recognize
Another one escapes me

Let me know what plagues your mind
Let me be the one to know you best
Be the one to hold you up
When you feel like you're sinking

Tell me once again
What's beneath the pain you're feeling
Don't abandon me
Or think you can't be saved

I walk beside you
Wherever you are
Whatever it takes
No matter how far

Through all that may come
And all that may go
I walk beside you
I walk beside you

Summon up your ghost for me
Rest your tired thoughts upon my hands
Step inside this sacred place
When all your dreams seem broken

Resonate inside this tempple
Let me be the one who understands
Be the one to carry you
When you can walk no further

Tell me once again
What's below the surface bleeding
If you've lost your way
I will take you in

I walk beside you
Wherever you are
Whatever it takes
No matter how far

Through all that may come
And all that may go
I walk beside you
I walk beside you

Oh, When everything is wrong
Oh, When hopelessness surrounds you
Oh, The sun will rise again
The time you sweep against will carry you back home
So don't give up
Don't give in

I walk beside you
Wherever you are
Whatever it takes
No matter how far

Through all that may come
And all that may go
I walk beside you
I walk beside you


----------



## Brendan M

_Sky Is Over_, Serj Tankian.


----------



## seigfried007

All Over Me-- Live


----------



## Dragonsoul

As I Am by Dream Theater

Don't
Tell me what's in
Tell me how to write
Don't tell me how to win
This fight
Isn't your life
It isn't your right
To take the only thing that's 
mine

Proven over time
It is over your head
Don't try to read between the
Lines
Are clearly defined
"Never lose sight of
Something you believe in"

Taking in the view from the outside
Feeling like the underdog
Watching through the window I'm on the outside
Living like the underdog

I've been trying to justify you
In the end I will just defy you

To those who understand, I extend my hand
To the doubtful I demand, take me as I am
Not under your command, I know where I stand
I won't change to fit your plan, Take me as I am

As I am

Still
Running uphill
Swimming against the current
I wish I weren't so
Fucked
Feels like I'm stuck
Lost in a sea of mediocrity 

Slow down,
You're thinking too much
Where is your soul?
You cannot touch
The way I
Play
Or tell me what to say
You're in the way
Of all that I believe in

Taking in the view from the outside
Feeling like the underdog
Watching through the window I'm on the outside
Living like the underdog
I've been wasting my breath on you
Open minds will descend upon you

To those who understand, I extend my hand
To the doubtful I demand, take me as I am
Not under your command, I know where I stand
I won't change to fit your plan, take me as I am

To those who understand, I extend my hand
To the doubtful I demand, take me as I am
Not under your command, I know where I stand
I won't change to fit your plan, take me as I am

As I am

Yeah

As I am


----------



## Strotha

Gates Of Dawn by Secret Garden.


----------



## WriterDude

Winternight - Visions Of Atlantis


----------



## WriterDude

Seven seas - Visions of Atlantis


----------



## Strotha

Ardera Sempre by Miranda Sex Garden.


----------



## DarkWarriorXII

Kitty's Back - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Der Teufel-Wolf

Bella's Lullaby from the Twilight soundtrack


----------



## Der Teufel-Wolf

Serenata Nocturna by W.A. Mozart... got a killer Classical playlist going...


----------



## Beja-Beja

You Know My Name- Chris Cornell


----------



## Nefieslab

Nirvana - Heart Shaped Box


----------



## WriterDude

Blood Red Sandman - Lordi


----------



## Strotha

Elegy by Leaves' Eyes.


----------



## Tiff

Cold ( but I'm still here) by Evan's Blue. I love this album. This song is pretty good, if you understand it. ;- )


----------



## Tiamat

I love that album too!  And that song!

_Addicted_ - Saving Abel


----------



## Galivanting

envy - scene


----------



## Tiff

The song possessions was originally done by Sara McLaughlin. She sings it so well, because it’s such a passionate song. Evan’s Blue version is just as intimate. I love it a lot. My Ex boyfriend and I were going to do a photo shoot series from it, but we ended before we could complete it. Such a fantastic album. 

Earthquake by The Used. I love this song too. I’m all mooshy tonight for some reason. This song is one of my ringtones. I can listen to it loudly over and over again. The bridge in this song is one of my favorites. : )




Tiamat10 said:


> I love that album too! And that song!
> 
> _Addicted_ - Saving Abel


----------



## Hawke

Blue Christmas - Elvis and Martina McBride (spelling?)

(Kill me now. I generally love Christmas but I don't have the spirit... yet. Have I mentioned how much I despise winter?)


----------



## Galivanting

circle takes the square - kill the switch


----------



## Tiff

You really got a hold on me by Smokey Robinson and The Miracles. 

I don't know why I like this song so much, but I do.


----------



## Galivanting

lololol

YouTube - A Day To Remember - Since U Been Gone (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO)

atdr - since u been gone


----------



## blackparade

Das Erste Mal 
by LaFee

Lafee - Das Erste Mal - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## blackparade

im addicted to german songs
x_X


----------



## WriterDude

Disposable heroes - Metallica


----------



## Tiff

Dead and Gone by T.I feat Justin Timberlake... I am feeling quite un-gangsta tonight. : P


----------



## Dr. Malone

T.I. used to sell cocaine here in Atlanta.  He gave a concert from prison a couple years ago.  He's legit.


----------



## ash somers

Hawke said:


> Blue Christmas - Elvis and Martina McBride (spelling?)
> 
> (Kill me now. I generally love Christmas but I don't have the spirit... yet. Have I mentioned how much I despise winter?)



put the highest watt light globes into all your lights 
wear bright colours and buy a couple of bright throws to
lay around your living rooms ... eat masses of green leafy vege
and sip green tea all day long ... don't forget to eat an orange a day
people say an apple but that's bullshit, it's the orange that does all the good

one more week and it's all over again for another year, cheer up hawke *smile*



don't you forget about me _ simple minds


----------



## Der Teufel-Wolf

Rachmaninov's 2nd Symphony


----------



## Dr. Malone

> Rachmaninov's 2nd Symphony



Absolutely beautiful.  There are moments when it's nearly overwhelming emotionally.


----------



## Der Teufel-Wolf

Malone said:


> Absolutely beautiful.  There are moments when it's nearly overwhelming emotionally.


One of my favorites. That, and Debussy's La Mer.


----------



## Galivanting

bulimic rainbows vomit what?



burn piano island burn - blood brothers

poor poor incredible band had to break up.... but at least we got jaguar love and head wound city out of it


----------



## Strotha

Mother Of Abominations by Cradle Of Filth.


----------



## Tiamat

_Förlorad Igen_ - Niklas Strömstedt


----------



## Galivanting

circle takes the square - crowquil


----------



## ash somers

corporate cannibal _ grace jones


----------



## Tiamat

Christmas Eve Sarajevo 12/24 - _TSO_


----------



## Hawke

ash somers said:


> put the highest watt light globes into all your lights
> wear bright colours and buy a couple of bright throws to
> lay around your living rooms ... eat masses of green leafy vege
> and sip green tea all day long ... don't forget to eat an orange a day
> people say an apple but that's bullshit, it's the orange that does all the good
> 
> one more week and it's all over again for another year, cheer up hawke *smile*
> 
> 
> 
> don't you forget about me _ simple minds



Aww, thank you muchly, sweetie. I'm not big on green tea, but I'll sure give the rest a go!


The 12 Days of Christmas - Bob and Doug McKenzie


----------



## silverfoxgirl

Wrong Choice-- The Lovely Feathers


----------



## SparkyLT

Assassins - Anarchy Club (er, in my head anyhow.)


----------



## Tiamat

_Sånt Är Livet_ - Niklas Strömstedt  (I just bought this CD and can't get enough of it.)


----------



## Strotha

First Aid by Skinny Puppy.


----------



## moderan

Silent Night-Robin Trower (Merry Axemas vol 2)


----------



## JosephB

The Pixies -- Where Is My Mind?


----------



## Strotha

A Distance There Is by Theatre Of Tragedy.


----------



## WriterDude

YouTube - the internet is for porn (harry potter)


----------



## Tatiiii

It's all the same - sad puppies


----------



## SparkyLT

I'm So Sick - Flyleaf

Only good song this band has :-?


----------



## Strotha

God Warrior by Combichrist.


----------



## Galivanting

i want to shoot up with lacey (lead singer for flyleaf)... she did a show in birmingham... just her. not flyleaf. and she looked so smacked out of her mind i instantly fell in love

im listenin to weezer - pink triangle


----------



## Katastrof

Oasis - I'm Outta Time (best song on their new cd)


----------



## Tiff

I beg to differ, and although that is a good song, my favorites remain: 
Bag it up and [Get Off Your] Horse Lady. I could listen to both those songs over and over again. 

The entire new album is pretty good though. : )


----------



## Katastrof

simplicity said:


> I beg to differ, and although that is a good song, my favorites remain:
> Bag it up and [Get Off Your] Horse Lady. I could listen to both those songs over and over again.
> 
> The entire new album is pretty good though. : )



Don't like Bag It Up so much, but High Horse Lady is a pretty good track. You're right, I could listen to that one over and over again. I'm more of a Beatles guy, so I'm Outta Time defiantly appeals to me. Not sure if this is their best album (only have What's the Story Morning Glory?), but it's defiantly good.


----------



## SparkyLT

Kill For You - Anarchy Club

"I would not die for anyone,
But I would kill for you."


----------



## Galivanting

head wound city - prick class


----------



## WriterDude

War machine - AC/DC


----------



## Tiamat

_No Way Back_ - The Foo Fighters  (Don't care for them though.  Never have.)


----------



## WriterDude

Rocking all the way - AC/DC

(they still have it, even after all these years. I'm impressed.)


----------



## Tiamat

_Addicted_ - Saving Abel


----------



## SparkyLT

So What - Pink

Love this new CD. Haven't got to listen to the whole thing yet, though.


----------



## Galivanting

laffin... p!nk (isnt that how shes spelling it now?)

that song latches on to your temporal lobes and wont let go

im listening to against me! - thrash unreal


----------



## SparkyLT

Well, I've seen it both ways, but I just feel dumb putting a ! in the middle of a word, so...

Mean - Pink


----------



## Galivanting

im scared to listen to that album honestly... im mildly curious but at the same time scared... pop does that to me. as for putting a ! !n the m!ddle of a word. !ts totally awesome ! do !t !nterm!ttenly just for k!cks.


ugh my head hurts

qots - little sister


----------



## SparkyLT

Pink is the only pop I really like. I'm only missing one of her CDs. As for your head hurting, it's probably because of those !s. *nod solemnly*

Glitter in the Air - Pink (though I can barely hear it over the TV).


----------



## Galivanting

yes ! am certa!n !t !s

ok im done with that now.

georgie james - need your needs


----------



## SparkyLT

Glad to hear it :razz:

Please Don't Leave Me - Pink


----------



## Galivanting

!!!(chk chk chk) - must be the moon


----------



## Strotha

A Distance There Is by Theatre Of Tragedy.

I listen to this song alot.Here 'tis: YouTube - Theatre of Tragedy - ...a Distance There is...


----------



## SparkyLT

Sermon - Drowning Pool

Now: Lithium - Evanescence


----------



## Galivanting

jesus and mary chain - hole


----------



## Strotha

SparkyLT said:


> Sermon - Drowning Pool
> 
> Now: Lithium - Evanescence


 
I love both of those bands.Evanescence was my sister's favorite band.

I'm listening to Adult Content by Combichrist.


----------



## SparkyLT

Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride.
This song...is perfect.

NIN - Only.
This song...is close to perfect.


----------



## seigfried007

Haducci-- Dragostea Din Tei (Blissco Remix)


----------



## SparkyLT

My Last Breath - Evanscence


----------



## silverfoxgirl

My sister is playing "All the Single Ladies". D:


----------



## SparkyLT

silverfoxgirl said:


> My sister is playing "All the Single Ladies". D:


Urg...I really can't abide that song.

Street of Dreams - Rainbow.


----------



## seigfried007

Sacrifice: t.A.T.u.


----------



## Strotha

seigfried007 said:


> Sacrifice: t.A.T.u.


 
I LOVE tATu.They're one of my favorite bands.

That said, i'm listening to Darkness Incarnate by Cradle Of Filth.


----------



## Azzy.W

'Open Your Eyes' by StainD


----------



## SparkyLT

Don't Look Back - Boston

Bleed It Out - LP


----------



## Tom88

I've Got Some Friends - Akron/Family


----------



## SparkyLT

Ain't Even Done With The Night - John Mellencamp


----------



## Tiff

Dance Me to The End of Love by Leonard Cohen. I am loving this album the more I listen to it.


----------



## SparkyLT

Mute - Drowning Pool


----------



## Tiff

Say it Ain't so by Weezer -- Good song. Reminds me of my freshman year of highschool. I was quite a trouble maker then. :\

I remember my security guards hands were twice the size of mine. He grabbed a hold of my shirt as he caught me skipping and basically carried me to the office. After that, I was always afraid to ditch class.


----------



## Strotha

Dark Wings by Within Temptation.


----------



## Brendan M

_Send Me On My Way_, by Rusted Roots.  *On my way*, *on my way*, *on my way*.


----------



## Galivanting

primus - jerry was a race car driver
YouTube - Primus- Jerry was a racecar driver (live)


----------



## Azzy.W

'Blind Man' by Black Stone Cherry


----------



## Galivanting

smashing pumpkins - tarantula


----------



## jmsx521

Dark trancy hypnotic ambient downbeat: Cell, Solar Fields, Xerxes


----------



## moderan

one by moderan. Part of the annual Acid Exchange Art Bomb. Follow the links, dig the music. Happy New Year!


----------



## Strotha

Shadowsouls by Imperanon.


----------



## Hawke

So What - Pink


----------



## Strotha

Shat Out Of Hell by Cradle Of Filth.


----------



## Hawke

Seven Wonders - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Tiff

Afterlife by Avenged Sevenfold. 

Not only because I am madly in love with the bridge to this song, but because I'm going to see them on Feb. 14th. My awesome baby sister got me tickets for Christmas/Valentine's Day so I'm excited to see them live.


----------



## Tom88

Just discovered _Song To The Siren _by Tim Buckley.

It's beautiful.


----------



## Hawke

Scenes From An Italian Restaurant - Billy Joel
YouTube - billy joel - scenes from an italian restaurant 

Ah, Billy Joel. Now there's a storyteller.


----------



## Galivanting

the blood brothers - lost boys


----------



## Galivanting

fugazi - foremans dog

was listening to the cribs - mirror kissers... such a awesome song
YouTube - The Cribs - "Mirror Kissers" video

video is awesome too.

clicking hawkes link now.. billy joel.... havent heard him in a while


----------



## Galivanting

lolol a bust on his piano

great song though ^^


----------



## Galivanting

jesus thats a long song... 

neon blonde - headlines

another great video

YouTube - Neon Blonde, 'Headlines'


----------



## Hawke

Speaking of storytelling… 

Baby Grand - Ray Charles;Billy Joel (Two of the greats)
YouTube - Ray Charles;Billy Joel - Baby Grand

Allentown - Billy Joel
YouTube - Billy Joel-Allentown 

And of course Piano Man - Billy Joel
YouTube - Billy Joel-Piano Man


----------



## PulpFaction

Currently I am listening to "Only wanna be with You" by Hootie & the Blowfish


----------



## SparkyLT

Like You - Evanescence.


----------



## Azzy.W

'Suffer' by StainD


----------



## Katastrof

"Give me One Reason" - Tracy Chapman


----------



## moderan

Isn't that _Tracy_ Chapman? Singer of _Fast Car_? Good song though.


----------



## Katastrof

moderan said:


> Isn't that _Tracy_ Chapman? Singer of _Fast Car_? Good song though.



Yes it is. My humble apologizes to Ms. Chapman. I have a friend named Terry. Sometimes the mind sees what it wants to see.

Ya it is. I love the twelve bar blues. My music teacher used to make us play'em all the time.


----------



## Shawn

Don't Speak - No Doubt

followed by:

Tears Dry On Their Own - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Hawke

This isn't what I'd normally post here, but it's darn good imo so I thought I'd share. 

Tribute to Janis Joplin - Pink
YouTube - p!nk-tribute to Janis


----------



## Strotha

Siren by Theatre Of Tragedy.


----------



## Nykimbur

Last night I put on some Spandau Ballet, Gold, I'm reminded of what a great song it is.


----------



## silverfoxgirl

Bounce Bounce-- The Cab


----------



## WriterDude

Street of dreams - Guns 'N Roses 

(it took over a decade to release the album, but damn it was worth it!) :cheers:


----------



## Shawn

Monkey Man - Amy Winehouse

_Ai, ai, ai! Ai, ai, ai!_


----------



## WriterDude

Scraped - Guns 'N Roses


----------



## SevenWritez

Dreaming, by Scribe. Sadly, it's his only good song. Everything else by him sucks.


----------



## WriterDude

Better - Guns 'N Roses


----------



## Tiamat

_Addicted_ by Saving Abel.  Actually, it's my ringtone.  Someone I don't want to talk to is calling me.


----------



## WriterDude

Heh, I know what you mean, Tia. I usually have my phone on mute... 

If the world - Guns 'N Roses


----------



## Lyonidus

trapt - brave


----------



## Lyonidus

paper wings - rise against


----------



## Katastrof

"Maybe I'm Amazed" - Paul McCartney


----------



## Lyonidus

of man and wolf - metallica


----------



## PageOfCups

Half Jack by the Dresden Dolls


----------



## Shawn

You're Wonderin' Now - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Tom88

Queens of the Stone Age - First It Giveth


----------



## Strotha

Show Me Love by tATu.


----------



## seigfried007

Was listening to the extended mix of Show Me Love this morning around 4AM, tucan (keeps me from falling asleep while feeding the baby at unholy hours)

Now (also feeding kid and still trying to stay awake) I'm listening to Paul Oakenfeld's Aeternal (remixed Requiem for a Dream)


----------



## Tarantula

Bag of Hammers by Thao, and Letter from God to Man by Dan Le Sac and Scroobius Pip


----------



## Azzy.W

'In the shadows' by The Rasmus


----------



## Tatiiii

Almost lover - A Fine Frenzy


----------



## Tiff

Almost Easy by Avenged Sevenfold

This song makes me think way too much. I can't wait to see them next moth. This song makes me crazy, though. :\


----------



## Brendan M

simplicity said:


> Almost Easy by Avenged Sevenfold
> 
> This song makes me think way too much. I can't wait to see them next moth. This song makes me crazy, though. :\



Come back to me it's almost easy,
Come back again it's almost easy.

Pain pulsing through my heart,
From the things I've done to you,
I'm so ashamed and stuck in my ways,
And that's the way it stay-eay-eay-eayeay-eaysss!

*So how long did I expect love to outweigh ignorance?
By that look on your face I may have forced the SCALE TO TIIIIP!*

___________

Awesome song!  I'm gonna see them too, simplicity!  :razz:  I'm listening to _Let Go_ - Frou Frou.  This song's from the movie _Garden State_, if anyone's seen it?


----------



## Katastrof

slow internet...


----------



## Katastrof

The Beatles - Golden Slumbers/Carry That Weight/The End


----------



## blackparade

Bliss (Muse)


----------



## CaptainFreedom

check this out - it F-ing rocks:
YouTube - Ladytron - Destroy Everything You Touch


----------



## Galivanting

blood brothers - guitarmy


----------



## kaseyisrad

i don't care- apocalyptica

..
U


----------



## silverfoxgirl

20 Dollar Nose bleed-- Fall Out Boy ft. Brenden Urie


----------



## jeanne3

In the Waiting Line - Zero 7


----------



## Strotha

Memories by Within Temptation.

I listen to this song daily.


----------



## TheDexMan

Am I Evil? - Metallica


----------



## Strotha

Megatron by Der Eisenrost.


----------



## David C.

Not any particular song, but songs. Goth/symphonic metal. Groups like Within Temptation, Epica, Xandria, Krypteria, etc.


----------



## Strotha

Within Temptation and Epica are two of my favorite bands.

Currently I'm listening to Master Of Disharmony by Dimmu Borgir.


----------



## Tiamat

I'm with you on Within Temptation but not so much on Dimmu Borgir.  

_Holding out for a Hero_ - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Strotha

Yeah, Dimmu Borgir's not for everyone.Some of their songs are actually quite beautiful, though.

I'm currently listening to Klavier by Rammstein.


----------



## Tiff

Life is beautiful- Sixx AM

Damn, I love this song. Especially when I'm pissed off. I can play it so loud and yell it. Good stuff.


----------



## TheDexMan

simplicity said:


> Life is beautiful- Sixx AM
> 
> Damn, I love this song. Especially when I'm pissed off. I can play it so loud and yell it. Good stuff.




Oh yeah that is a great track !


----------



## David C.

Within Temptaion does rock. I just love the vocals of Sharon den Adel.


----------



## Tiff

A Little Piece Of Heaven- Avenged..

Sooo wrong, yet soo right. : )


----------



## Tiff

I'm not an addict- K's choice

*sigh* damn good song. :\


----------



## Strotha

Towards Dead End by Children Of Bodom.


----------



## C.Gholy

Saturday Night - Kaiser Cheifs


----------



## Brendan M

Scars On Broadway - BAABYYYLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-OWI-OWI-OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## SparkyLT

Letting You - NIN

_"One hand over your heart_
_One hand behind your back..."_


----------



## Brendan M

Sparky, if you're in a lovey-dovey, soft kinda music-mood, then listen to this.  I promise you'll like it.  It's what I'm listening to by the way.   I was listening to Paramore, but then my damn iPod ran out of charge.


----------



## SparkyLT

Whatever makes you think Letting You is lovey-dovey and soft? :razz:

God Given - NIN

(But will soon clickify that link, and god knows what I'll be listening to.)


----------



## Brendan M

I have no idea.  I didn't.  Just asked you a general question.  It's like when you're psyched about a song, and you just want the world to love it with you.  NIN are pretty strange, so I doubt you'll like the one I have there.


----------



## SparkyLT

Ohhh...it opened with a piano. No song that opens with a piano can be bad. Lights in the Sky (NIN), My Immortal (Evanescence)... Actually I did like it. There's not much music I don't like. And I highly reccomend those two I just named.

Head Down - NIN
Every Day is Exactly the Same - NIN (Another piano starter)


----------



## Tiamat

_Miss Murder_ - AFI


----------



## Shawn

Mother - Danzig

I can't express how much I just... I despise this song.


----------



## SparkyLT

Only - NIN


----------



## Brendan M

The acronym for Nine Inch Nails makes me think of some wild barbaric... Barbarians, running around plundering and stuff.  I can just see a guy with long, white hair shouting "NIN!" (pronounced 'neen', with a german accent).  Weird, huh?

I'm listening to _In This World_, by Moby.


----------



## SparkyLT

Hahah. Weird indeed. Apparently Trent Reznor chose that name simply because it abbreviates easily. Yes, I'm full of random NIN trivia like that.

The Line Begins to Blur - NIN


----------



## Brendan M

_Soothsayer_ - Buckethead.

Did you know that Buckethead wears a KFC bucket on his head, not to honour chickens that apparently raised him as a child, but for some other unknown reason?  No, I am not full of Buckethead facts.  :cry:


----------



## SparkyLT

The Becoming - NIN

I love pointless trivia. Not-so-pointless trivia...not so much, for some reason.


----------



## Page Wanderer

"The Bears Are Coming" -- Late of the Pier


----------



## SparkyLT

All the Love in the World - NIN


----------



## Brendan M

_Epiphany_, by Staind.

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## SparkyLT

The Good Soldier - NIN

So long and goodnight, Mr. M.


----------



## Brendan M

_Now I Lay Thee Down_ - Machine Head


----------



## seigfried007

The Tunak Tunak Tun album by Daler Menhdi


----------



## jeanne3

Let Go by Frou Frou


----------



## Strotha

Felonies Of The Christian Art by Old Man's Child.


----------



## Galivanting

desolation row - my chem

then im listening to the dylan version cause its so much better


----------



## No Brakes

No Surprises - Radiohead


----------



## seigfried007

Been on a Tool/A Perfect Circle kick the past two days.

Magdalena-- A Perfect Circle


----------



## Galivanting

did you see maynard at the grammys? he looked so....... normal.... it freaked me out

i only want to see him in shit covered diapers okay!

the lonley island - im on a boat

the album dropped today.... hit the torrents or itunes you wont be sorry


----------



## Galivanting

fucked up - black albino bones


----------



## seigfried007

No, I didn't. The thing about Maynard that always gets me is how huge a voice he has--especially when he's such a small, skinny guy.

Vicarious-- Tool

What can I say? It fits my writing as of late.


----------



## Strotha

Torture Device by Dawn Of Ashes.

Awesome song, and an even better video.It's a parody of Hostel, which the song also samples.

YouTube - Dawn of Ashes -Torture device music video

I'm a geek.


----------



## lelolo

hi all, i am not sure where to put this but i am confused somehow, 

"As a result of the recent review, the following people, *whom* you are listed as manager, came up on the list."

should be using whom?


----------



## Katastrof

_Counting Crows_ - *A Long December *


----------



## KangTheMad

Barracuda-Heart


----------



## blackparade

kousai (alice nine)


----------



## KangTheMad

Take a Bow-MUSE


----------



## seigfried007

I can't get Rose--A Perfect Circle out of my head... and I am too far off my coffee-high, have a wretched headache due to a pinched nerve in my neck and have been running on 90min of sleep. Oh I've been writing an 8-yr-old action-figure-molesting girl today. So I'm in a lovely mood. With a Perfect Circle stuck in my head.


----------



## Brendan M

seig, have you heard The Noose?  It's _amazing._


----------



## blackparade

Q (alice nine)


----------



## David C.

Downfall by Sirenia; The Howling by Within Tempation; Dark Chest of Wonders by Nightwish


----------



## SparkyLT

Burning Bright - Shinedown
Fake - Shinedown

Two of their best songs in my opinion, but then I don't have Sound of Madness.


----------



## Katastrof

_Counting Crows_ - *Colorblind*


----------



## Anewlife

Out of controul- Hoobastank


----------



## seigfried007

Reign in Blood-- Tori Amos


----------



## Tiamat

_Holiday_ - Green Day


----------



## tinymachines.

Lets Go Nowhere - Arrogant Sons of Bitches


----------



## seigfried007

Precious Things-- Tori Amos


----------



## Tiamat

_Scars_ - Papa Roach


----------



## Hawke

Stackolee
Just Like A Bird Without A Feather
Black Snake Moan

All from the "Black Snake Moan" soundtrack, by Samuel L. Jackson.


----------



## tinymachines.

You're Not Afraid of the Dark, Are You? - Look Mexico


----------



## seigfried007

Lie to me (Pleasure of Her Private Shame remix by LFO) -- Depeche Mode

Satisfaction/Master and Servant Mashup Mix-- Benny Benassi vs Depeche Mode


----------



## Strotha

Secret Melody by DJ Toxic.


----------



## Tiamat

_Holiday in Cambodia_ - The Dead Kennedys


----------



## Industrial

Under The Bridge-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Tiamat

_Knights of Cydonia_ - Muse


----------



## seigfried007

Photographic (Rex the Dog remix)--Depeche Mode


----------



## Lyonidus

"swing swing" by all american rejects


----------



## seigfried007

Panis Angelicus-- it's from a chant CD of unknown name


----------



## shraga

firefly - breaking Benjamin


----------



## Anewlife

Gives you hell- all american rejects


----------



## seigfried007

Ave Maria-- The Priests


----------



## seigfried007

I'd Lie For You (And That's the Truth) -- Meatloaf


----------



## Tiamat

_One_ - Metallica.  This song kicks my ass in Guitar Hero.


----------



## k3ng

The Who - Tea and Theater

One of the best songs ever written.


----------



## Tiff

One X- Three Days Grace. 

This entire album is good. I liked them before they hit the mainstream. :\
Oh, and their concert was as good as the album. Heh : )


----------



## Tiff

The Diary- Hollywood Undead

I can't lie, I actually like this album too. It makes the speakers in my car sound pretty bad ass... Even though they're not. :\


----------



## Tiff

Dead and Gone- T.I. (FT Justin Timberlake )...... again.. I can't get enough of this song.


----------



## Tiamat

simplicity said:


> The Diary- Hollywood Undead
> 
> I can't lie, I actually like this album too. It makes the speakers in my car sound pretty bad ass... Even though they're not. :\


I love that album too!  And now I have to listen to it...again.

_City - _Hollywood Undead


----------



## Zuiun

"O Fortuna" from Carmina Burana by Carl Orff.

I'm sure every one of you would recognize it if you heard it.  Very sinister sounding.  Very "Conan the Barbarian."

And right before that was Girl U Want by Devo.

My iPod on "random" is always an adventure...


----------



## KangTheMad

Werewolves of London-Warren Zevon


----------



## Crackedactor

Zero - Yeah Yeah Yeahs

Greatness in synth-form.


----------



## Tiamat

Zuiun said:


> "O Fortuna" from Carmina Burana by Carl Orff.
> 
> I'm sure every one of you would recognize it if you heard it.  Very sinister sounding.  Very "Conan the Barbarian."


How funny, since the song I'm currently listening to is:

_O Fortuna_ - Therion.  It's one of my favorite Therion songs actually.


----------



## Tiff

Everywhere I go- Hollywood Undead


----------



## Red_Venus

Ruby, Don't Take Your Love to Town~ The Killers (album~ Sawdust) It's the funnist sad song I've ever heard...


----------



## seigfried007

I have the Wolfsheim version of that song, Red Venus


By the Way-- Hinder


----------



## Red_Venus

seigfried007 said:


> I have the Wolfsheim version of that song, Red Venus
> 
> 
> By the Way-- Hinder


 
TITE! Haven't heard that before...is it good?


----------



## Bookman

The Toys Go Winding Down by Primus


----------



## valeca

Pain--Three Days Grace.


----------



## jpatricklemarr

Baby, I'm Your Man - Kevin Max


----------



## Hawke

I hesitate to admit listening to this song, but...

U & Ur Hand - Pink


----------



## kaseyisrad

3oh!3- chokechain 

i love them ^^


----------



## SevenWritez

Someone should kill this fucking thread.


----------



## tirame

Rats! Rats! Rats! - Deftones


----------



## Tiff

A different kind of pain- Cold

I could listen to this song forever. If you listen to it, _really_ hear the words.


----------



## blackparade

A song by Mayday


----------



## Strotha

The Poet And The Pendulum by Nightwish, one of my favorite songs by them.


----------



## Bagit

Needle and the spoon. That would be lynyard skynyard for those that didn't know.


----------



## Bagit

now it is 3 doors down. "Be like that"


----------



## Bagit

Very good music...


----------



## Bagit

to listen to...


----------



## Bagit

while i boost...


----------



## Bagit

my post count some...:lone:


----------



## Bagit

"Here without you"/3doors down


----------



## Bagit

i tunes and burn a cheap cd is the way to go...:lone:


----------



## Bagit

if you want some kill'er tunes...!


----------



## Bagit

One you don't here much on radio now....


----------



## Bagit

"Train"/ 3doors down


----------



## Bagit

"lunatic fringe"/Red Rider


----------



## Bagit

I like 3doors down/"When i'm gone"


----------



## Bagit

"How 'bout some (you really got me).. Van Halen...


----------



## Bagit

"Yep, i've had a little over 3 black & tans (Yuengling).....  *burb8*... so what...." "runnin' with the devil" VH.


----------



## Tiff

Yeah, that's annoying. :\


----------



## Bagit

"Jamie's Crying"/VH


----------



## Bagit

"Well.... we have a talker... whats up! 


"Just tryin to have some fun with the thread... sorry i annoyed you."


----------



## Bagit

"If you could only see" /Tonic


----------



## Bagit

Incubus is in the ha-HOUSE!!!!!! "Drive"


----------



## Bagit

"The perfect song.... at this moment in time atleast."/Nobody gonna tell me what to do. That would be Van Zant.


----------



## Bagit

Well... its been 'bout an hour since i last posted.


"Away from the sun"/ 3doors down


----------



## Bagit

"This is a good one." / That'll be the day/ Pure Prairie League.


----------



## Zuiun

Bagit said:


> Well... its been 'bout an hour since i last posted.



Hey, here's a thought:  how about try this crap in the "Last movie I watched" thread instead.  At least the logistics of having to watch a complete movie in between posting wouldn't spam that thread quite as severely...


----------



## Bagit

Zuiun said:


> Hey, here's a thought: how about try this crap in the "Last movie I watched" thread instead. At least the logistics of having to watch a complete movie in between posting wouldn't spam that thread quite as severely...


 

"There is approx. 6700 posts in this thread..... mine are but a few. Why do you bother?"


"Ventura highway"/America


----------



## Bagit

"Norton is a trip man, finds one cookie; runs an update; has to restart all my chit, knocks me out of commishion for a good 10 min., and finally i'm back..... sorry haters.....


"Tush"/ ZZ Top


----------



## Bagit

"Hinder.... and i don't mean the annoying or delaying type!"   
 "Lips of an angel"


----------



## Bagit

"'Cuz i only get paid until 10:00 pm; I'm cutt'in it short tonight 'cuz i got some lip; i"ll leave you with some Foghat/ "I just want to make love to you"


----------



## Bagit

One more.... just for the hater/haters....


"Honey Hush"/ Foghat



Look them up....Foghat jams!!

Later,
Bagit


----------



## KangTheMad

A Horse with no Name/America


----------



## Red_Venus

To break up the monotonity... "Halloween Girl"~ Ghosts on the Radio


----------



## Bagit

Red_Venus said:


> To break up the monotonity... "Halloween Girl"~ Ghosts on the Radio


 






I'm write'n it down as fast as i'm typing this. I'll check it out.


----------



## Tiff

Bagit said:


> "Well.... we have a talker... whats up!
> 
> 
> "Just tryin to have some fun with the thread... sorry i annoyed you."


 

How about start up a real conversation, rather than posting a billion songs on a random thread. Some of us actually like this thread, and I feel like it's being violated by you. You're just trying to up your posts, and doing it this way seems very immature. There _are_ other threads, including, the randomness thread that you can go strike up conversation with fellow WF'ers. I am asking you nicely to please stop. : )


----------



## Red_Venus

Bagit...you seem cool in your "New Members Intro" thread. Ya may want to try to perpetuate that sentiment. Getting your thread count up isn't really that important...

A word to the wise...don't wear out your welcome, dude! Everyone on the site is way cool and don't judge too harshly, until you start driving people crazy with unnecessary posting. (i.e. "Nykimbur" ) Then you'll bring down the wrath. 

hugs;

venus


----------



## KangTheMad

Barracuda/Heart

Girl bands rock!


----------



## Bagit

No problem Tiff, sorry 'bout it. I understand and i'll try to be more mature in the future...


----------



## Bagit

Umm.. it was kinda just a different way to do things... i meant to ruffle no feathers. It was meant to be different not aggravating...


----------



## Bagit

Post count means nothing to me. It was a joke.


----------



## KangTheMad

I know, but there is only one King of Spam here. *points to self*


----------



## Tiff

Red_Venus said:


> A word to the wise...don't wear out your welcome, dude! Everyone on the site is way cool and don't judge too harshly, until you start driving people crazy with unnecessary posting. (i.e. "Nykimbur" ) Then you'll bring down the wrath.
> 
> _*hugs*_;
> 
> venus


 

Haha


----------



## KangTheMad

To get back on topic...

Ballroom blitz/Krokus


----------



## Red_Venus

Tiff said:


> Haha


 
No doubt!   Was my sarcasm _too_ drippy????


----------



## Tiff

Red_Venus said:


> No doubt!  Was my sarcasm _too_ drippy????


 

Hmmm.. Missed my point, but that's okay. ; )


----------



## Red_Venus

Well, I'm known to be a little slow on the uptake. Sorry...


----------



## Tiff

Haha. Forget about it. : )


----------



## KangTheMad

ladies, ladies, don't get your panties in a hitch...


----------



## Red_Venus

KangTheMad said:


> ladies, ladies, don't get your panties in a hitch...


 
What the hell... who's panties? What hitch?


----------



## KangTheMad

You know what I'm talkin about.

Its an expression/


----------



## Bagit

KangTheMad said:


> ladies, ladies, don't get your panties in a hitch...


 

Thanks for saying that for me Kang. Nice to meet you by the way... 

All i did was tell of a few songs in a spontaneous sort of way and i get beef about it?.... I've wore out my welcome?... I did something to get _set straight_ about? 

I was in the lounge minding my own business, drinking a couple brewskees and listening to some cd's when i was wacked over the head by a pool-stick, drugged beyond recognition, kidnapped, drug to a waiting car by two females in the night. One of them was hot; or maybe it was both; i can't remember 'cause they drugged me so much. :lone:


----------



## Bagit

I don't regret one second of the kidnapping though; it was fun, albeit a little ruff.....

Cuts and bruises will heal with time...

Deep emotional scars will take much longer to heal, but they will heal nonetheless....

What i will never get over though is the stealing of my cd's; NOW THAT MAKES ME FURIOUS...!

Later,

Bagit


----------



## garmar

Disturbed ~ Down With the Sickness.


----------



## Bagit

Oops, wrong answer. A huge apology to Garmar, and great song to add to the list by my future forum friend.


----------



## KangTheMad

Bagit, please stop the off topicness of this thread. I'm the only King of Spam here.

Werewolves of London/Warren Zevon


----------



## Bagit

KangTheMad said:


> Bagit, please stop the off topicness of this thread. I'm the only King of Spam here.
> 
> Werewolves of London/Warren Zevon


 




Gottcha... and after Zevon how'bout Blue Oyster Cult / "see you in black"


----------



## KangTheMad

"Try to understand, try to understand try try try to understand...He's a magic Man..."


----------



## garmar

Man in the Box ~ Alice in Chains


----------



## Bagit

"Your favorite dj is back for another evening of music. Enjoy...."


Van Zant / 'Things i miss the most'


----------



## Bagit

A killer version of 'Needle and the Spoon'. Its live and really not much different than the studio version. It has a killer lead around the end. Skynard could play live really good.


I'm going to play the bass gui'tar for a little bit.

"Don't worry i will be back. Aint no goose-egg size knot on the back of my head gonna keep me from dj'n or playing." 

Bagit


----------



## Bagit

'Loser' / 3 Doors Down


Its starting right.........   .......  NOW!


----------



## Bagit

"3 doors is one bad a** band you guys and gals."


My favorite of them all, right now at this time and place is 'Kryptonite'


----------



## Bagit

"Aye... *burp*; i'll have another wench.... ooops; black&tan pleez my lady."


'It's not my time' / 3Doors


----------



## Sam

KangTheMad said:


> ladies, ladies, don't get your panties in a hitch...



A fire-breathing prostitute with a insatiable desire for sex wouldn't get her panties in a twist over you, Kang. :wink:


----------



## Bagit

'Away from the sun' / 3doors  :lone:


----------



## Dr. Malone

DJ Bagit kind of sucks.


----------



## Bagit

"Why don't you go check your pulse and make sure you have a heartbeat Malone...."


"Where the hell is Garmar, he was going to meet me for a drink like 30 min. ago."


Well anyways...., 

"This one goes out to him(Garmar)"

"Train" / 3doors


----------



## seigfried007

ASOT 153 Newest Tunes Selected; Armin Van Buren


----------



## Bagit

"Here is a thread we should all be having some kind of fun with."


"I love everybody here, even the ones that can't get into the swing of things...."




'Lonely People' / America


----------



## Bagit

'La Grange'/ ZZ Top


----------



## Bagit

'Better than me' / Hinder


----------



## seigfried007

Weapon of Choice-- Fatboy Slim


----------



## Bagit

"this one goes out to the would-be kidnapper's from last night; i'm already feel'in alot better...."

'USE ME' /Hinder


----------



## Bagit

Another Foghat / 'Honey Hush'


----------



## Bagit

"I really am listening and/or playing to each and every song. Sometimes twice. Even if i'm screw'in it up, i'm learning little stuff."


----------



## Bagit

'On and On'/ Stephen Bishop


----------



## Bagit

"Let's get old school again."


"For all the ladies in da ha-house!"


'Ice cream man'/ Van Halen


----------



## SparkyLT

Hey, Bagit? The point the others were trying to make is that double posting - or triple, quarduple, quintuple...etc. - is generally kind of frowned upon, that's all. And it really isn't cool to up your post count in the games forum. You should be using those posts to read and critique people's writing, not goof-off here.

Not that there's anything wrong with goofing off. I'm doin' it, ain't I? :-D Just don't devote all your time and effort to filling up the more pointless threads.


*Capital G - Nine Inch Nails*


----------



## Tiamat

_Don't Hold Back_ by The Sleeping


----------



## garmar

Back in Black ~ AC/DC


----------



## Strotha

Sehnsucht by Rammstein.


----------



## Tiamat

_Take This Life_ - In Flames


----------



## Red_Venus

Frozen Ocean- Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## Bagit

I hand over the flame
knowing all to well
that it could be in vain
so i leave you with the torch
bright and shiney
and on your back porch
please be kind
to whoever's fillin' in
'cuz dj bagit will
be back by ten


----------



## Bagit

you might want to run 
and hide near some rum
or even look for a gun
but why have any fear
when dj bagit is near
i'm just havin' some fun
gosh i hope i don't get shunned

Later,

Bagit


----------



## Pandora's Head

_Life's A Beach_ - Catfish Jon


----------



## Bagit

Who will step to the plate
on this great night of fate
it could be somebody that hates
or maybe one of my mates
man..., dj bagit can't be late!

:lone:


----------



## Bagit

"Well, what the hell are you people waiting for. You mean to tell me that _NO ONE dedicated a song to me or even picked up the freakin' microphone. I'm very dissapointed....."_

_"What could you possibly be scared of? A little ridicule perhaps or maybe some fun and laughs."_


----------



## Bagit

'Train Train'/ Blackfoot


----------



## Bagit

"Perhaps the above comments were a little harsh, so therefore i apologize to the fullest. I just thought that as hard as i work to be your dj, someone could've got my back with atleast one measley little song!"


"It is a little upsetting that i practically begged somebody to help with the activities and i got no response."



"Oh i see, i'm gettin' the cold shoulder. The shunn. I get it.":lone:


'highway song' / Blackfoot


----------



## Bagit

"It is getting harder to run the character of dj bagit. Without any antagonists or protagonists he will just wither away like a dying wind slowly ceases to blow. He likes being here; he said to me once that he loved it here 'cuz there were so many interesting people."


"He can't just play songs.... he has to feed off of some kind of energy."



"Robnessa said it best on my 'what is your job as a writer' thread. An Authors job is to get a reaction... sooo did my character get any reaction from anybody.... i seem to remember that he did and from quite a few including a mod. I remember the good 'ol days when dj bagit ran amuck amongst this thread, creating wish-washy mayhem from 5 to 8pm like it was just... yesterday."


"Dj bagit is only here for your enjoyment (not to mention a way for me as a writer to 'express' myself sorta) and i hope he doesn't/didn't offend anybody, especially my friends on here (you know who you are and i could name them), but that would be futile 'cuz i fear they might dis-own me if i throw them into the fray that dj bagit has created."


Reactions are a must,

Bagit


----------



## Bagit

"Really now...., did you think i would let it slide tonight........................................NO WAY HOSEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!"


Almond Brothers / Ramblin' Man


----------



## Bagit

38SPECIAL/ Hold on Loosely


----------



## Bagit

Atlanta Rhythm Section/ Champain Jam




"This has been officially named dedication night... all you have to do is dedicate a song to someone on the site before the 10:00 pm eastern time zone cutoff."


----------



## Bagit

"Come on now...., don't be shy, give a shout out to somebody you care about on the site!"


"This one goes out to Red Venus."



The Outlaws / 'Ghost Riders(in the sky)'


----------



## Brendan M

Fuck Off, by The Cheese Molesters.


----------



## Strotha

Disaster Blaster II by White Zombie.


----------



## Bagit

Brendan M said:


> Fuck Off, by The Cheese Molesters.


 


"Hmm..... never heard of that one, let me search my database.............................................................................................................................................................................

"Nope.... , no such band with that song(there was, however, one called f*** off brendy), by the same band, but dj bagit don't take those kind of requests! And if there is one by the name you suggested then by all means send it to me. Or come by for a visit perhaps.... and we'll play it!"


"This is a special dedication to my wife."


'Fooled around and fell in love'/ Elvin Bishop


----------



## Strotha

Pro-Test by Skinny Puppy.


----------



## Bagit

This one goes out to all the writers in here.


The Allman Bros. / Midnight Writ...ooops Rider


----------



## Bagit

Brendan M said:


> Fuck Off, by The Cheese Molesters.[/quo
> 
> "Hahahahahahahhhh....., only five more until my full powers can be   unleashed against the world."
> 
> 
> Yep, you know who this one is for.
> 
> 
> Why Are You So 'Hot Blooded' / Foreiner​


----------



## SparkyLT

Meet Your Master - nin


----------



## Red_Venus

Behind the Mask - Anarchy Club


----------



## SparkyLT

Red! Hey! Hold on! I love that band, but I can't find any of their CDs. You have them?

Only - nin
Crying Out - Shinedown


----------



## Tiamat

_Doolin Dalton_ - The Eagles


----------



## Bagit

Good morning everybody,


I'm dedicating one to my mother(she passed in '83 at the age of 45)


"Yes... one day soon i shall see and touch you again, but for now you are only in my dreams."


'I need you' / America


What good is an emotion if it is never used?


----------



## Brendan M

Fuck Me, by The Cheese Molesters.


----------



## Brendan M

_Zombies_, by The Cranberries.


----------



## SparkyLT

Light in the Sky - NIN


----------



## Red_Venus

Lay Down- Priestess


----------



## Brendan M

Red_Venus said:


> Lay Down- Priestess



What a song.  When I found out it was on Guitar Hero I was over the moon.

_Sing For The Moment, _by Eminem.


----------



## Red_Venus

Brendan M said:


> What a song. When I found out it was on Guitar Hero I was over the moon.


 
Totally rocks. I love Guitar Hero, too BTW!


----------



## SparkyLT

> _Sing For The Moment, _by Eminem.


The one he styled that one on is good too.

Head Like A Hole - NIN
God Given - NIN


----------



## garmar

Surfing With The Alien ~ Joe Satriani


----------



## Brendan M

SparkyLT said:


> The one he styled that one on is good too.



Watching Eminem freestyle is breathtaking.  He's so quick.  It's funny too - I can remember watching him battling three extras from the movie 8 Mile.  He absolutely destroyed them.  One of the guys choked completely when it was his turn.

_Zombies, _by The Cranberries.


----------



## Brendan M

Red_Venus said:


> Totally rocks. I love Guitar Hero, too BTW!



Yeah, it does.  Guitar Hero rocks too - I have World Tour and can't wait for Metallica.  I'm listening to Lay Down right now, and it's funny because when there's a close up on the guy's mouth you can see small moustache hairs - it reminds me of when my first moustache hairs grew.  He looks young himself.


----------



## Strotha

Klavier by Rammstein.


----------



## Tiamat

_Knights of Cydonia_ - Muse.

I love this song.

And to those that found the Priestess song via Guitar Hero and loved it -- me too!  (And the same is true of the song I'm listening to, as well! )


----------



## Hawke

Before He Cheats - Carry Underwood


----------



## Fegaril

Tiamat10 said:


> _Knights of Cydonia_ - Muse.
> 
> I love this song.
> 
> And to those that found the Priestess song via Guitar Hero and loved it -- me too! (And the same is true of the song I'm listening to, as well! )


 
I love _Knights of Cydonia_. Love Muse. Favorite band in the world. Love _Map of the Problematique_. Love _Sunburn_. And I especially love their cover of _Feeling Good_. It never ceases to give me goosebumps. I also own Guitar Hero: Legends of Rock and World Tour, and there are five songs total available. I was thrilled to discover this. But I remain hopeful that we'll see a Guitar Hero: Muse in the future. Maybe decades into the future, but in the future nonetheless.

Anyway, my speakers are currently dominated by _Slow Hands_ by Interpol.


----------



## Strotha

Our Farewell by Within Temptation.


----------



## Brendan M

Strotha said:


> Our Farewell by Within Temptation.



_A Farewell To Arms,_ by Machine Head.



Tiamat10 said:


> _Knights of Cydonia_ - Muse.
> 
> I love this song.
> 
> And to those that found the Priestess song via Guitar Hero and loved it -- me too! (And the same is true of the song I'm listening to, as well! )



I like Knights of Cydonia too.  I love the ending with loads of hammerons.  Assassin -- their song which features on World Tour -- is also brilliant.  My arm is fuckin' killing me every time I play it though: it's set at a fast pace from the very beginning to the very end, and at the end there's a rapid spam of notes.  You should give it a listen!


----------



## Strotha

Happy Fucking Birthday by Combichrist.


----------



## SparkyLT

^ Snicker-worthy song name there.

Sillyworld - Stonesour.


----------



## Brendan M

_All Along The Watchtower, _Jimi Hendrix.  Awesome.


----------



## Strotha

Honey and Sulphur by Cradle Of Filth.


----------



## Bagit

This one is for all us guys...


'Fantasy Girl' by 38 Special


----------



## SparkyLT

_Stricken_ by Disturbed. (Another GH feature-ee, for you nerds. :-D)


----------



## Strotha

Noisome by Grendel.


----------



## Brendan M

_Vinternoll2_, by Kent.  Yes - Guitar Hero.


----------



## CrossWise

"Welcome to the Black Parade" My Chemical Romance


----------



## Strotha

Ankomst by Leaves' Eyes.


----------



## Bagit

Well, i would say its about time to play one...


'Tush' / ZZ Top


----------



## Brendan M

_Kill Eachother/Live Forever, _by Scars On Broadway.

"We don't wanna believe,
That the world can still move on.
We don't wanna believe,
That the sun can still shine on.

If we gonna kill eachother how we gonna live forever?
If we gonna live forever how we gonna kill eachother?"


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor

Brendan M said:


> _Kill Eachother/Live Forever, _by Scars On Broadway.
> 
> "We don't wanna believe,
> That the world can still move on.
> We don't wanna believe,
> That the sun can still shine on.
> 
> If we gonna kill eachother how we gonna live forever?
> If we gonna live forever how we gonna kill eachother?"


 
I KNEW that was the guy from System of a Down the moment I heard it.






Depeche Mode - Wrong


----------



## Bagit

I wanna' get some...:lone:


'Use Me' / Hinder


----------



## Brendan M

Charlie_Eleanor said:


> I KNEW that was the guy from System of a Down the moment I heard it.



A fan of System/Scars are we?

_Babylon, _by Scars On Broadway.


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor

Brendan M said:


> A fan of System/Scars are we?
> 
> _Babylon, _by Scars On Broadway.


 

I used to be more so than now. It really did it for my when I playsed some SOD on Rock Band. (not in a good way)

Katatonia - My Twin


----------



## SparkyLT

Head Down - NIN


----------



## Brendan M

_Monsoon_, by Tokio Hotel.

I see, Charlie.  Well, it's always fun to play some Rock Band... even if you're rubbish.  :smile:


----------



## SparkyLT

Vessel - NIN


----------



## Brendan M

_Remenissions, Avenged Sevenfold

​_


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor

Brendan M said:


> I see, Charlie. Well, it's always fun to play some Rock Band... even if you're rubbish. :smile:


 
Well, I'm not truly rubish, at least at the singing.  I guess I was dissapointed that their vocal composition was not as complex as I thought.




Bloodbath - Don't know the name of the song


----------



## Strotha

For Amelie by Leaves' Eyes.


----------



## SparkyLT

Kill for You - Anarcy Club (have to listen to it via youtube, _damn_.)


----------



## A-L

_Bust a nut-_Biggie


----------



## SevenWritez

Rock City - Royce Da 5'9 ft. Eminem

Me and My Girlfriend - TuPac

All About U - TuPac

The Watcher - Dr. Dre

Square Dance - Eminem


I've been spinning these five a _lot_ in the last week. Me and My Girlfriend especially.


----------



## SparkyLT

Blood Doll - Anarchy Club.

Damn again because I can't find any of this band's albums.


----------



## Brendan M

_The Highway Song, _by System Of A Down.


----------



## Crazed Scribe

Your Guardian Angel-The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## Brendan M

_For The Love Of God,_ by Steve Vai.  *Wow*.


----------



## Bagit

Let's get the party started!

'To much time on my hands' / Styx


----------



## Nykimbur

*Pleasant Thief Marino *from the Megaman X Command Mission soundtrack, it's a great tune.


----------



## Strotha

Shut Up And Swallow by Combichrist.


----------



## The Revious One

Folsom Prison - Johnny Cash


----------



## Bagit

You young guys/gals might not remember this one...:lone:

'Happy Anniversary' / Little River Band


----------



## TheDexMan

The Howling - Within Temptation


----------



## Brendan M

_For The Love Of God, _Steve Vai.


----------



## The Revious One

Comfort Zone - The Answer


----------



## WillytheSmall

Best one I've found this week was Day n Nite KiD CuDi. 3:15 totally ruins the song.After 3:15 it fails.But I still like it.

YouTube - Kid Cudi - Day And Night


----------



## garmar

I've always been crazy ~ Waylon Jennings


----------



## The Revious One

Tears of Rage - The Band


----------



## Strotha

Caged by Within Temptation.


----------



## flashgordon

Nina Simone (can you guess what the weather is doing?)


----------



## Strotha

Mein Teil by Rammstein.


----------



## Bagit

Strotha said:


> Mein Teil by Rammstein.[/quote
> 
> 
> I'm going to check out Rammstein's stuff, but this one is:
> 
> 'Runnin' with the devil' / Van Halen


----------



## Strotha

Romanticide by Nightwish.


----------



## Tiff

I've probably mentioned this before, but A Different Kind of Pain, by Cold...

I could listen to this song every day for the rest of my life. The lyrics get me every time. Someday, I suppose.


----------



## The Revious One

Diamonds and Pearls - Prince


----------



## Strotha

Deceiver Of Fools by Within Temptation.


----------



## Tiamat

_Paralyzer_ - Finger Eleven


----------



## Iseult

Ochi Chernye by Sophie Milman


----------



## Strotha

COME ON YOU SLAGS! by Aphex Twin.


----------



## Tiamat

_I Don't Care_ - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Brendan M

_Soothsayer_, by Buckethead.  Beautiful song by an excellent guitarist.  :cry:


----------



## Bagit

*Get over it!*

This one goes out to any disagreements in the rooms.

Just agree to disagree, for once!:lone:

'On and On'/ Stephon Bishop

~Bagit


----------



## Tiamat

_Lay Down_ - Priestess


----------



## Brendan M

Tiamat10 said:


> _Lay Down_ - Priestess



*Headbangs*

_These Are The Days Of Our Lives_, by Queen.  I swear, this song is _more_ than capable of producing a tear or two.  RIP Freddy.


----------



## Strotha

Bathory Aria by Cradle Of Filth.


----------



## MeeQ

"management Vs Labour"  Boy Sets Fire


----------



## Brendan M

_Dreams,_ by The Cranberries - thanks Worx!


----------



## MeeQ

The Strokes - "You only live once"


----------



## Katastrof

Wake Up - _Arcade Fire_

Good band and they're from Canada too.


----------



## HarryG

Die Fahne Hoch.


----------



## Jinn Master

Convoy- one of the best songs ever.

YouTube - Convoy Movie song


----------



## Leyline

_Crazy Mary_ -- Written by Victoria Williams, performed by Pearl Jam.


----------



## ash somers

loose lips _ kimya dawson


----------



## Hawke

Black Horse and the Cherry Tree - KT Tunstall


----------



## DarkDyer

Miss Murder -- AFI


----------



## Kayleigh7

Silence - Sarah McLachlan feat. Delerium


----------



## Corkscrew

Closing Time - Leonard Cohen


----------



## DarkDyer

Photograph -- Nickelback


----------



## Kayleigh7

Everyday is exactly the same. NIN


----------



## PSFoster

"You Look Good in my Shirt"  by Keith Urban.


----------



## The Revious One

Corkscrew said:


> Closing Time - Leonard Cohen


 
Good call.

Third - Portishead.


----------



## DarkDyer

Closing Time -- Semisonic

Didn't like your guys' closing time.


----------



## Bagit

Runnin' with the Devil' / VH


----------



## karendenise

Watching movie "Becoming Jane" Love Jane Austen


----------



## moderan

Goin Up The Country by the Acid Exchange. Premaster from our cd due later this year.


----------



## DarkDyer

Almost -- Bowling For Soup


----------



## Brendan M

_Radio/Video_ - System Of A Down.


----------



## DarkDyer

The Fantasy -- 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Brendan M

_Time_ - Pink Floyd.


----------



## DarkDyer

A Beautiful Lie -- 30 Seconds to mars.


----------



## Strotha

Testure by Skinny Puppy.


----------



## Bagit

*An Oldie But Goodie*

You Gotta listen to this one... Groovy!:lone: 

Reminiscing/Little River Band


----------



## The Revious One

Two Suns - Bat For Lashes


----------



## jakecsimpson

Ain't No Rest For The Wicked-Cage The Elephant.


----------



## Brendan M

_Electric Tears _- Buckethead.


----------



## DarkDyer

Right Round (2x speed) -- Flo Rida


----------



## MeeQ

Fears for Tears - Mad World


----------



## Crazed Scribe

heaven sent- Hinder


----------



## Brendan M

_The Logical Song_ - Scooter.  Heh.  Such an old song - such a good song.  :smile:


----------



## Kayleigh7

Sadness - Enigma


----------



## Brendan M

_Bubbles_ - System Of A Down.


----------



## MeeQ

ACDC-Hell's Bells


----------



## Brendan M

_Back Home In Derry - _Gary Og


----------



## Strotha

Total Eclipse by Klaus Nomi.


----------



## DarkDyer

Iris -- Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Crazed Scribe

^Great song!

three days grace -  animal I have become


----------



## DarkDyer

Through the Fire and Flames -- Dragonforce.


----------



## seigfried007

Get Stoned-- Hinder


----------



## Crazed Scribe

Woo- I've found someone else who also likes hinder! 

Heartless- Hinder


----------



## Bagit

'Heartbreaker'/Pat Benitar


----------



## seigfried007

Skalds and Shadows-- Blind Guardian
In the House, In a Heartbeat--28 Days Later Soundtrack (the song everyone remembers from the movie)


----------



## jmsx521

Solar Fields -- Discovering


----------



## The Revious One

Painkiller - Judas Priest


----------



## Eluixa

Feist, mushaboom


----------



## Brendan M

_The Bitter End_, Placebo.


----------



## DarkDyer

Tears Don't Fall -- Bullet For My Valentine.


----------



## Detention Veteran

Niki FM - Hawthorne Heights


----------



## DarkDyer

Savior -- 30 Seconds to Mars.


----------



## seigfried007

Baby Did a Bad Bad Thing-- Chris Isaak


----------



## Detention Veteran

I Heard Love is Blind - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Onsiks

Belle and Sebastian, The Roller Coaster Ride


----------



## moderan

Nobody Knows You When You're Down and Out by the Acid Exchange. Remake of an older blues number also covered by Derek and the Dominos. This is another premaster from our upcoming cd Enjoy!


----------



## theo30

Raekwon - Ice Cream


----------



## Detention Veteran

Wannabe - Spice Girls


----------



## Tiamat

_Fire Fine Lænestola_ - Hans Rotmo


----------



## Oliver-Milne

Caterwaul - ...And You Will Know Us By The Trail Of Dead.

Saw them live on Saturday night. Such an amazing band.


----------



## Corkscrew

Zoro's Ascent - Alice Cooper


----------



## Tiamat

_Angie_ - The Rolling Stones


----------



## DarkDyer

Lips Like Morphine -- Kill Hannah.


----------



## MeeQ

Lynard Skynard - Free bird


----------



## DarkDyer

Don't Stop Believing -- Journey.


----------



## MeeQ

DarkDyer said:


> Don't Stop Believing -- Journey.


 
Touche


----------



## DarkDyer

What About Love -- Heart.

Breaking out the old stuff.


----------



## MeeQ

The String Quartet Doing a Cover of Cute without the E (cut from the team)
By Taking back sunday.


----------



## DarkDyer

(No idea what MeeQ's song is)

If You Could Only See -- Tonic.


----------



## Strotha

Zwitter by Rammstein.


----------



## moderan

Fuck You, Singer/Songwriter by the Inactivists


----------



## Tiamat

_Bach Is Dead - _The Residents


----------



## MeeQ

Mirror! Mirror! - After the Fall


----------



## Kayleigh7

New Day - Kate Havnevik


----------



## seigfried007

Handel's Messiah. Downloaded the whole thing last night because I had the Hallulujah Chorus stuck in my head and because I'd never actually heard the whole arrangement before. It is lovely


----------



## moderan

Brazil, by mindmaps


----------



## The Backward OX

Bolero ~ Henry Mancini

_(Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water!)_

_??_


----------



## Dr. Malone

> Brazil, by mindmaps



Ditto.


----------



## moderan

Dr. Malone said:


> Ditto.



...is why I recommended them. Infreakincredible. Can't wait to hear more tracks.

Cool...they just friended me on modspace.


----------



## Strotha

Dreams by The Cranberries.


----------



## Tiamat

_Blood_ - Priestess


----------



## Strotha

The Geins by Macabre.


----------



## kaseyisrad

Bob Marley- Weed


----------



## Galivanting

cursive - some red handed sleight of hand


----------



## Galivanting

the misfits - die die my darlin


just shut your pretty mouth. i'll be seeing you again. i'll be seeing you in hell. don't cry to me oh baby your future's in an oblong box


----------



## Galivanting

turbo ac's - od'd in denver


----------



## Galivanting

man or astro man? - evil plans of the planet spectra


----------



## TheDexMan

Within Temptation - Forgiven


----------



## Brendan M

_Clenching The Fists Of Dissent _- Machine Head.


----------



## Leyline

*Clutch* -- _Basket Of Eggs_



> As through a glass darkly
> you seek yourself,
> But the light grows weak
> while under Yggsdrasil.
> A basket of eggs may you count your days.
> Though your gut lies filled, only shells remain.



Best damn straight-up rock band in the market today.


----------



## Leyline

*Hot Action Cop* -- _Fevah Fo Tha Flavah_

Good, nasty stupid fun. Great for blasting at parties to get the girlies dancin'.


----------



## Galivanting

Leyline said:


> *Clutch* -- _Basket Of Eggs_
> 
> 
> 
> Best damn straight-up rock band in the market today.



you like clutch!!!! fucking LOVE clutch.

have you had the pleasure of seeing them live?

i lost a tooth in the pit when i did... was fucking amazing

cake - waiting


----------



## Leyline

Galivanting said:


> you like clutch!!!! fucking LOVE clutch.
> 
> have you had the pleasure of seeing them live?
> 
> i lost a tooth in the pit when i did... was fucking amazing
> 
> cake - waiting



Nope. They come to Memphis pretty regularly. So far I've either been on the other side of the country or broke. One of these days.


----------



## Galivanting

they come through birmingham all the time... is always an incredible show... amazing someone from maryland can sing like that ^^


----------



## WriterDude

King Diamond - Black horsemen


----------



## Galivanting

muse - sing for absolution


----------



## WriterDude

King Diamond - Miriam


----------



## Galivanting

my morning jacket - it beats 4 you


----------



## Brendan M

_I Ain't Your Saviour _- Bullets And Octane

*DIE IGNORANCE DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!*


----------



## Galivanting

misfits - die die my darling


----------



## WriterDude

King Diamond - Little one


----------



## Brendan M

_Holy Diver_ - Killswitch Engage.

*BETWEEN THE VELVET LIES,
THERE'S A TRUTH THAT'S HARD AS STEEL!
THE VISION NEVER DIES,
LIFE'S A NEVER ENDING WHEEL,
YEAH!*


----------



## WriterDude

King Diamond - The Wheelchair


----------



## WriterDude

King Diamond - At the graves


----------



## Tom88

Josh Pyke - Forever Song


----------



## seigfried007

Somnambulist-- BT
Underneath the Veil-- Wolfsheim


----------



## Galivanting

hrmm... what kinda music is wolfsheim

blood brothers - usa nails

1900 usa n-a-i-l-s oh baby!


----------



## seigfried007

Soul Meets Body-- Death Cab For Cutie

Wolfsheim is a German rock band. They're a duo who have done stuff with Rammstein before, but their sound's kinda hard to describe. Certainly more mellow than Rammstein. If you can download any of their songs, I'd find Underneath the Veil and Kein Zuruck first. Then Sleep Somehow.

Istanbul (Not Constantinople)-- They Might Be Giants
Shake it-- Metro Station
Must Be Dreaming-- Frou Frou
Weapon of Choice--Fatboy Slim


----------



## seigfried007

Dirty Hole-- Vast

I'm a sick person, I think. I'm on assignment to write a love scene and what's on my playlist? Good ole Vast. Some Nine Inch Nails (and everyone should know which songs of his are on that list, Rammstein, The Cruxshadows, Folk Implosion, A Perfect Circle, Johnny Gill...

I hate writing these things.


----------



## Galivanting

watch some porn... surely thats the best way to write a love scene for a man ^^

wolfsheim - underneath the veil

very cool stuff... glad i decided to look for it...


----------



## Galivanting

wow... i really like this band.... very cool beats...

wolfsheim - once in a lifetime


----------



## Galivanting

Wolfsheim - Kein Zurück

dunno what they are saying but its so downtempo and the guys voice is cool... great stuff.. thank you seigfried... i wouldnt have ever even known of these people were it not for you


----------



## Galivanting

listening to one of the best radio stations in the country... live 100.5 birmingham

passenger - table for one


----------



## DarkDyer

Skyway Avenue -- We The Kings.


----------



## Galivanting

bell x1 - the great defector.


----------



## Tiamat

_Wild Horses_ - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Galivanting

fkin facebook chat goin down on me when im catchin up with an old friend... grrrr


i need sleep anyway


packway handle band - sinner, you better get ready


times a commin when a sinner must die


----------



## Galivanting

tubonegro - high on the crime


----------



## Galivanting

turbonegro - sell your body (to the night)


----------



## Galivanting

turbonegro - fuck the world

got razorblade lips gonna kiss some wrists, so hey now hang on while i fuck the world!


----------



## DarkDyer

Falling Inside the Black -- Skillet.


----------



## seigfried007

Linger Fickin' Good/Who's Your Favorite Cock?-- Revolting Cocks

You're very welcome, Galivanting.  I wouldn't ahve known of them if I hadn't been illegally downloading Rammstein and discovered a Wolfsheim/Rammstein gettogether Die Flut. I have a few songs that seem to be misattributed to Rammstein. One's in Russian (which they do occasionally use) and one's called Leichenhalle. If you can find either Juden Hast or Leichenhalle, do it because they are freaking awesome. 

Also, This Time by Wolfsheim is also in English. It's pretty and quite sad.


----------



## Tiamat

_I Don't Care_ - Fallout Boy


----------



## seigfried007

Pole Grinder (It Hurts When I Piss)-- Revolting Cocks
Roman-- The Cruxshadows
Spiral (Don't Fall Down)--The Cruxshadows

Galivanting, if you like Wolfsheim, you might try Kraftwerk and The Cruxshadows. Cruxshadows aren't German, but they are big in Germany and have a similar electronica rockish schtuff + odd voice sound. And some very pretty lyrics.

***Edit***
Just realized that I hadn't given you any recommened Cruxshadows listening. 

I'm partial to Winterborn from Ethernaut. Dreamcypher's so far my favorite album of theirs; from it, Defender and Sleepwalking are my favorites. Marylin, My Bitterness; Jackalhead and Clerestory are kinda neat from Telemetry of a Fallen Angel.  The Wishfire album is also pretty good.


----------



## seigfried007

I've downloaded more than 30 RevCo songs in the past two days, so I'm listening to those now. The Cocktail remixes are pretty nifty. Especially since I'm trying really hard to write erotica.

Prior to yesterday, I hadn't listened to RevCo for years--kinda grew away from hardcore industrial and rather *ahem* adult/explicit stuff. It's pretty easy to tune out the words though and some lyrics are hard to understand anyway, so it's not so bad. Not Lords of Acid by any stretch, (well, actually, I don't know about that because I've only heard The Wet Dream by LoA, and that was pretty... yeah) but noteworthy in the field, I'd suppose.

I think this is an odd time to mention that I've always pictured Strotha listening to bands like RevCo.


----------



## Tiamat

_Ol' 55_ - The Eagles


----------



## Galivanting

downloading............

packway handle band - sinner you better get ready


----------



## seigfried007

So... what were you downloading?

Caliente (Searing Social Problem mix)-- Revolting Cocks.


----------



## Tiamat

_...And Justice for All_ - Metallica

I made a Metallica playlist of all the songs I really liked, with the intent of listening to it while I worked on my novel.  Needless to say, as soon as I pressed 'play' I stopped writing.

I <3 Metallica.


----------



## Strotha

Lunchbox by Marilyn Manson.


----------



## Tiamat

_For Whom the Bell Tolls_ - Metallica


----------



## Strotha

Cyclops by Marilyn Manson.


----------



## Tiamat

_Ain't My Bitch_ - Metallica


----------



## DarkDyer

Catch Me Now I'm Falling -- The Kinks.


----------



## DarkDyer

AND now... Handlebars -- Flobots.


----------



## Tiamat

_Sabbra Cadabra _- Metallica


----------



## DarkDyer

Bohemian Rhapsody -- Queen.


----------



## Strotha

Black Winter Day by Amorphis.


----------



## terrib

secret garden-nocturne


----------



## Strotha

Secret Garden rules.

My answer: deep down Trauma Hounds by Skinny Puppy.


----------



## moderan

Baliset-A Time For Rust


----------



## seigfried007

Revolting Cock Au Lait (Le Coq Au Lait mix)--Revolting Cocks

This is actually a pretty nifty song. Surprisingly nifty.


----------



## Bagit

'Somebody like you'/38 Special


----------



## seigfried007

Benedictus-- The Priests


----------



## Strotha

Empte by Skinny Puppy.


----------



## terrib

Skinny puppies-hex on the gas station or exxon or something....lol


----------



## Strotha

^ My fault.


----------



## terrib

Yep it was, Strother made me listen to that....yuck!!!!


----------



## Brendan M

_For The Love Of God_ - Steve Vai

"Walking the fine line between being pilgrim and Christian."

What the hell is that Steve?!  Just play guitar damnit!


----------



## Bagit

'If you could only see'/Tonic

~:lone:


----------



## Strotha

Cruelty Brought Thee Orchids by Cradle Of Filth.


----------



## Bagit

This one goes out to Lynyard Skynyard Bass player Ean Evans. He passed away from cancer this week. Rock in Peace Ean!

'Comin' Home'/L.S.


----------



## Strotha

Happiness In Slavery by Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## Brendan M

_Tomorrow_, by Salif Keita.


----------



## Tiff

Coming Undone Wit It, by Dem Franchize Boyz ft. Korn.

I suppose I'm feeling a bit gangsta again tonight. heh


----------



## Dayshayde

Time for me to fly Reo Speedwagon


----------



## Mike

_Ana's Song (Open Fire)_ by Silverchair. This whole album reminds me of my first year in college.


----------



## Kayleigh7

Sex on Fire - Kings of Leon
Use Somebody - Kings of Leon
Alright - Pilot Speed


----------



## Sir Twilight

_Hero_ by Enrique Inglesias.


----------



## Nefieslab

Get Inside - Stone Sour 
Inhale - Stone Sour
Reborn - Stone Sour
Your God - Stone Sour 

lol i know its not a varied list but i keep listening to them over and over again lol


----------



## Tiamat

_I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry - _Me First & the Gimme Gimmes


----------



## moderan

Starshine-Seeds


----------



## DarkDyer

_Pretty Rave Girl_ -- I Am X-Ray.


----------



## Tiamat

_Jolene_ - Me First & the Gimme Gimmes

I love this band.  They do punk rock covers of old country songs.


----------



## Kayleigh7

Gold Lion - Yeah Yeah Yeahs.


----------



## DarkDyer

_Heartless _-- Kris Allen

American Idol Season 8 remake... Very nice song.

http://www.playlist.com/searchbeta/tracks#Kris%20Allen

The second one.


----------



## Nefieslab

The Blister Exists - Slipknot


----------



## Tiamat

_(Ghost) Riders in the Sky_ - Me First & the Gimme Gimmes


----------



## Brendan M

_Halo_ - Machine Head


----------



## Tiamat

How funny.

_Halo_ - Beyonce


----------



## Brendan M

Heh, that's odd.  Wouldn't be so odd to you if you'd heard the _Halo_ I was talking about, though.  The songs are... a tad different.  :^o

_Tomorrow_ - Salif Keita


----------



## Leyline

_Gangsta Shit_ -- Lil' Wayne ft. Petey Pablo

_Jesus Of Suburbia_ -- Green Day

_So Much For The Afterglow_ -- Everclear

_Whiskey In The Jar_ -- Metallica


Over n' over.


----------



## indygrl

Daylight by Matt & Kim


----------



## Brendan M

Leyline said:


> _Whiskey In The Jar_ -- Metallica



Bow bow, bow!  Dun dun, doodle doo dee doo dee doo doo, dun dun, doodle doo doo doo doo doo doo, doodle doo!

Sounds good if I sing it aloud... :shock:

_Babylon_ - David Gray.


----------



## Adjective Ocean

Sad But True- Metallica.

Very heavy sounding song, very good too. Metal isn't normally my thing (because often it seems the songs mesh together), but when I hear a good metal song I tend to really like it.


----------



## Nefieslab

For Whom the Bell Tolls - Metallica
Master of Puppets - Metallica

Two awesome songs by Metallica, deffinately metal!


----------



## Adjective Ocean

Nefieslab said:


> For Whom the Bell Tolls - Metallica
> Master of Puppets - Metallica
> 
> Two awesome songs by Metallica, deffinately metal!



Yes, those two songs kick much ass.


----------



## Nefieslab

Glad you agree 

...and Justice for all - Metallica
Know your Enemy - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Leyline

_Los Banditos_ -- The Refreshments



> Give your ID card to the border gaurd,
> now your alias says you're Captain Jean-Luc Picard
> of the United Federation Of Planets,
> 'cause he won't speak English anyway...
> 
> And everybody knows,
> that the world is full of stupid people,
> so meet me at the mission at midnight,
> we'll divvy up there.
> 
> And everybody knows,
> that the world is full of stupid people,
> but I got the pistols,
> so I'll keep the pesos.
> Yeah, that seems fair.


----------



## Nefieslab

Grandfather - Stephen Lynch


----------



## moderan

For all of you blues aficionados:
Tony Joe White-Set the Hook. Remember _Polk Salad Annie_? This is _that_ guy! Great and _brand-new _swamprock/blues track.


----------



## JosephB

Have been listening to _Only by the Night._ Been a big fan of Kings of Leon since their first CD. They've gone more pop here. I like it -- and if it were another band, I'd simply be happy to have found some good music instead of lamenting what seems to be the loss of a great, unique sound.


----------



## butters

sad man's toungue by volbeat


----------



## MeeQ

Dead Kennedy's - I faught the law.


----------



## Kayleigh7

JosephB said:


> Have been listening to _Only by the Night._ Been a big fan of Kings of Leon since their first CD. They've gone more pop here. I like it -- and if it were another band, I'd simply be happy to have found some good music instead of lamenting what seems to be the loss of a great, unique sound.


 

Love their CD Joseph. 

Sex On Fire and Use Somebody are my two favorites.


----------



## Strotha

VX Gas Attack by Skinny Puppy.


----------



## Brendan M

_Man In The Box _- Alice In Chains.


----------



## Strotha

Arcane Lifeforce Mysteria by Dimmu Borgir.


----------



## Tiff

The Sound of Pulling Heaven Down by Blue October <3


----------



## DarkDyer

_Silicon World_ -- Eiffel 65.


----------



## Strotha

Endless Nauseous Days by Gallhammer.


----------



## Nefieslab

Amerika - Rammstein

"This is not a love song."


----------



## moderan

Hide by moderan by way of the Beatles.


----------



## A Vaulter's Insanity

Needs by Collective Soul

A truly great song if I say so myself.


----------



## Nefieslab

Sonne - Rammstein


----------



## A Vaulter's Insanity

This guy


----------



## Brendan M

_Tomorrow_, Salif Keita.


----------



## Strotha

Head Like A Hole by Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## Tiamat

_Sleepless Again_ - In Flames


----------



## Nefieslab

Du hast - Rammstein

Disposable Heroes - Metallica


----------



## Crazed Scribe

Frozen _-Delain_


----------



## lilacstarflower

soulja boy - kiss me thru the phone


----------



## Tiamat

_Dead God in Me - _In Flames


----------



## Nefieslab

Some kind of monster - Metallica


----------



## seigfried007

revolting cock au lait (le coq au lait mix)-- Revolting Cocks


----------



## C.Gholy

Daddy - Mindless Self Indulgence.


----------



## Katastrof

Heroes (just for one day) ~ *David Bowie*


----------



## Leyline

*Never Be Moved -- Clutch*



> Woe be the architect of our city,
> cruel leverer,
> the hillock strangler.
> Bold pusher of the cold bone index,
> Through the knotted bowels of the old alleyways,
> Read the future a false haruspex,
> Recall how he coaxed us out of the green plains.
> All of us,
> dumb eyed from the sheer number.
> So long ago it does not matter.
> Woe be architect in his slumber for the Watcher never sleeps!
> And on that day there will be rejoicing and dancing in the streets.
> 
> Ain't not telling how much longer:
> But we will never be, will never be moved.


----------



## Strotha

In Your House by The Cure.


----------



## Nefieslab

'Til we die - Slipknot


----------



## Crazed Scribe

_Aquarius_ by Within Temptation


----------



## Strotha

Crazed Scribe said:


> _Aquarius_ by Within Temptation


 
Awesome! I'm listening to The Promise. Within Temptation is one of my favorite bands.


----------



## Crazed Scribe

> Awesome! I'm listening to The Promise. Within Temptation is one of my favorite bands.



Yeah I think WT are a great band. She has an amazing voice. 

I think my favourite has got to be angels .


----------



## winkash

_Mariposa Pontiac - Rock del país_ by Patricio Rey y sus Redonditos de Ricota


----------



## Tiamat

_Jolene_ by Me First & the Gimme Gimmes.  It's a punk rock cover of the Dolly Parton song.  Freakin' love it.


----------



## Katastrof

*Mrs. Potter's Lullaby* ~ _Counting Crows _

Probably my favorite song.


----------



## winkash

Barbazul vs. el amor letal, by Patricio Rey y sus Redonditos de Ricota.


----------



## Tiff

Bittersweet Symphony- The Verve

Soo many memories behind this song.


----------



## Tiff

The Ben Fold and WASO Live in Perth Album. 

I like him more and more each time I listen to him.


----------



## Strotha

The Death Of Love by Cradle Of Filth.


----------



## JosephB

I just heard a new Pearl Jam song called _The Fixer_. I thought it was good, even it's little more pop-like than the usual Pearl Jam. I'll see how it holds up after more listenings.

Check it out:

YouTube - Pearl Jam- The Fixer (Full Song)


----------



## chimchimski

I'm Not The Only One ~ The Sundays


----------



## Tom88

*I Got The Reason #2 *by Conor Oberst & The Mystic Valley Band.


----------



## Galivanting

elliott smith - waltz #2 (XO)

over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over..... 

fuck you jen for ever getting me into this depressingly awesome shit!


----------



## menjustme

im currently listening to an eric clapton playlist


----------



## Hawke

Harlem Shuffle - Rolling Stones


----------



## Shawn

I've Gotta Feelin' - Black Eyed Peas

Don't make fun... I don't choose what comes up on my Lady Gaga station on Pandora!


----------



## Hawke

Shawn said:


> I've Gotta Feelin' - Black Eyed Peas
> 
> Don't make fun... I don't choose what comes up on my Lady Gaga station on Pandora!



Like oh my God!
(Like oh my God!)



Time Is On My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Shawn

Mozoltov 

Just Dance - Lady Gaga


----------



## Shawn

Disturbia - Rihanna

This hour is like a party at the Depot. Ha.


----------



## Shawn

The Church of Hot Addiction - Cobra Starship

... I'm bored! It is quite alright to have a normal conversation, ladies and gentlemen! Post!


----------



## Sigg

YouTube - Xploding Plastix - Kissed By A Kisser

most awesome kazoo song ive ever heard

i couldnt let this thread die after a mere 7054 posts!


----------



## BeL

King Crimson - Elephant talk

I also want to take this opportunity to reintroduce myself to the forum... Hello everyone


----------



## Bagit

_Good Lovin' Gone Bad_ / Bad Company


----------



## caelum

Anyone care to rate my Halloween song?

Been listening to the Star Trek Voyager theme lately, which is catchy.


----------



## Sigg

caelum said:


> Anyone care to rate my Halloween song?
> 
> Been listening to the Star Trek Voyager theme lately, which is catchy.


 
lol there isnt much to rate, it's like 20-30 secs of a little riff on the accoustic guitar.  i mean it's an interesting start to a song and all, but i can't really 'rate' it.

also, the star trek voyager theme?  like you downloaded the mp3 and are listening to it or it's on TV right now?


----------



## caelum

No man, I downloaded that.  Frick it's catchy!  Yeah my song is pretty short, I was just farting around and came up with this spooky little riff and that's basically that story.


----------



## moderan

caelum said:


> Anyone care to rate my Halloween song?
> 
> Been listening to the Star Trek Voyager theme lately, which is catchy.


 
Ok, I'll bite. I rate the little riff a seven cuz it's undeveloped...could be something good in a minor-key vein. Nice intro for either a blues or a metal tune, depending on which way you want to take it.
Here's a Hallowe'en tune of mine from last year. I never did record the vox, and probably never will.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa

La Campanella


----------



## caelum

moderan said:


> Ok, I'll bite. I rate the little riff a seven cuz it's undeveloped...could be something good in a minor-key vein. Nice intro for either a blues or a metal tune, depending on which way you want to take it.
> Here's a Hallowe'en tune of mine from last year. I never did record the vox, and probably never will.



Thanks for the feedback.  I checked out your song but your link is a little broke; the real link is in it though if you delete some text, which is how I accessed it obviously.  I liked it, especially the beginning.

You're definitely a lot more musically involved than me.  I'm basically an amateur who does is it when I can, cause I love it, but its not something I have the time to pursue to a great length right now.  One day, I plan on learning how to record and edit media.


----------



## Sigg

NIN - Vessel, the first line of lyrics always crack me up "I let you put it in my mouth..."



> You're definitely a lot more musically involved than me. I'm basically an amateur who does is it when I can, cause I love it, but its not something I have the time to pursue to a great length right now. One day, I plan on learning how to record and edit media.


 
when i was still in school i had a lot more time to record and edit... that's the stuff that really requires time.  not just time, but conitnuous blocks of dedicated time.  i mean you could just pick up the guitar and jam around for 15 minutes whenever you get the time, but to get into a session of recording or editing you really have to set aside at least an hour or two of continuous time that is dedicated to just that, in the very least.

if you're just starting out you can set up a very basic recording station for very cheap, the quality wont be great but all you really need is an interface to the PC, and some piece of software to organize the recording and/or to edit/mix.

the interface could be anything from a basic PC mic to additional hardware that you build into your computer.  my favorite is this thing,

M-AUDIO - MobilePre USB - USB Bus-Powered Preamp and Audio Interface

it's like 100-150 bucks, powered by USB, small and light, has XLR plugs and 1/4 inch depending on what your recording (mic'ed or some line out feed), and is an all around solid workhorse if you plan on moving around.

if you are mic'ing an accoustic, the best all around bang for your buck that i have used is the Shure 57... it's also a bit of a work horse, a little more expensive than a PC mic, but you can use it for anything from mic'ing an acoustic guitar to vocals (ive even them to mic drum sets and they still sound great),

Shure - Microphones - SM57 Instrument Microphone

as for software, there are plenty of free demo's or trials or limited versions of sequencers out there for just messing around with if you dont wanna spend any money just yet.  although if you like to play with electronica and want to add some beats and things to your music, a personal fun favorite of mine is Fruity Loops.  it's pretty basic in terms of live audio recording but the rest is a lot of fun to play around with,

FL Studio Homepage


don't wait until 'one day' to start recording your music.


----------



## moderan

caelum said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I checked out your song but your link is a little broke; the real link is in it though if you delete some text, which is how I accessed it obviously. I liked it, especially the beginning.


 
Thanks, and thanks for letting me know about the link. I left off a quotation mark. That'll teach me to be cavalier with things.



caelum said:


> You're definitely a lot more musically involved than me. I'm basically an amateur who does is it when I can, cause I love it, but its not something I have the time to pursue to a great length right now. One day, I plan on learning how to record and edit media.


 
As noted above, don't wait. The equipment is cheaper than ever and the curve is shallower. I've been doing this stuff since the early 70s...when it was an Akai reel-to-reel and an eight-track deck I used, that cost more than my entire home studio including instruments. _That_ was work-nowadays it's a pleasure.
There are far cheaper alternatives to the items Sigg lists...I use Nady mics with the same frequency range as SM57s and SM58s and I can't hear the difference.
Software is _very_ available. Audacity is a good starter-I use it for a lot of my mixing. PM if you want more info-no sense clogging this site with that.


----------



## Leyline

Lynyrd Skynyrd _On The Hunt_:

*I know who you are baby,
and I know what they call you, girl.
I'll never put you down, baby,
I'm just like you:
I'm on the hunt.*

Remembering being the roadie for my uncle's Skynyrd tribute band, playing bars and lounges across Eastern KY, letting the music wash over me, stoned on various substances, with a gorgeous stranger in my lap who was quite willing to be my girlfriend for the night.

Ah.


----------



## JosephB

I'm a pretty big Skynyrd fan. And that's a really good song. Underrated, I think -- not one that usually comes to mind when people think of them.

I always wished there were more songs on _Nothin' Fancy, _though. Of course, _Saturday Night Special_ is a classic.


----------



## Tiamat

_Seven Bridges Road_ by The Eagles.  *purr*


----------



## Leyline

"C'mon man, I've had a shitty night and I really hate the fuckin' Eagles."

-- The Dude, _The Big Lebowski_


----------



## terrib

Within Temptation-Frozen


----------



## terrib

Leona Lewis-Happy


----------



## Sigg

Leyline said:


> "C'mon man, I've had a shitty night and I really hate the fuckin' Eagles."
> 
> -- The Dude, _The Big Lebowski_


 
definitely one of my favorite movies...

"Mark it zero!"










I am listening to.... Dragonforce - Heartbreak Armageddon (actually im listening to the whole Ultra Beatdown album)


----------



## terrib

celine dion-have a heart


----------



## Sigg

The Abstractions of Beasts by Buckethead


----------



## terrib

brooks and dunn....a long goodbye...
YouTube - brooks and dunn - long goodbye


----------



## Uncivilized Serpent

terrib said:


> brooks and dunn....a long goodbye...
> YouTube - brooks and dunn - long goodbye


 
Hey thanks for the link, I liked it )

I'm listening to Shattered by O.A.R.

YouTube - OAR - Shattered (lyrics)


----------



## terrib

ooohhh la la....I like that, serpent....


----------



## terrib

I fixing to buy that one for my ipod....I'm dancing in my chair....


----------



## Uncivilized Serpent

terrib said:


> I fixing to buy that one for my ipod....I'm dancing in my chair....


 
 I just heard of that one today so it's new to me too.


----------



## terrib

got any more? I am a music nut....


----------



## Uncivilized Serpent

terrib said:


> got any more? I am a music nut....


 
Hm, Fireflies-Owl City?

You probably know all the ones I do, and I don't just listen to one genre.

Sorry I don't know who sings this so it's a Darry video but it's called "Falling Faster"

YouTube - Harry/Draco: Falling Faster

And I been listening to this a lot recently:

YouTube - Need You Now - Lady Antebellum (High Quality Full Song + Lyrics) 1


----------



## terrib

oh yeah......I like....our taste is alike....I befriended you btw...


----------



## Uncivilized Serpent

terrib said:


> oh yeah......I like....out taste is alike....I befriended you btw...


 

Otay sounds cool  Glad you like.


----------



## terrib

you've got a way with me...

YouTube - Shania Twain - You've Got A Way


----------



## Uncivilized Serpent

terrib said:


> you've got a way with me...
> 
> YouTube - Shania Twain - You've Got A Way


 
That's a really, really pretty song  

Not sure if you'll like this one but I think this is funny/cute

YouTube - Rachel Stevens - I Said Never Again (But Here We Are) I said Never Again

and



YouTube - The Bravery - This is not the end (With Lyrics)


----------



## terrib

You're my new music partner!!!!.....You have GREAT taste...I could cut a rug to that first song.....lol


----------



## Uncivilized Serpent

terrib said:


> You're my new music partner!!!!.....You have GREAT taste...I could cut a rug to that first song.....lol


 

 I learned of that song also from a Drarry video and it just stuck


----------



## terrib

Ran, I know you won't like this...but she sings with the Bee Gees....

YouTube - Celine Dion - Immortality Videoclip (ft. Bee Gees)


----------



## Uncivilized Serpent

terrib said:


> Ran, I know you won't like this...but she sings with the Bee Gees....
> 
> YouTube - Celine Dion - Immortality Videoclip (ft. Bee Gees)


 
You kidding? I love Celion Dion <3

I've never heard that song before and I really like it, I just looked up the lyrics too.

Fav part " And I will stand for my dream if I can,
Symbol of my faith in who I am"


----------



## Sigg

Annihilator - Crystal Ann

YouTube - Annihilator - Crystal Ann / Alison Hell

who knew some good music would come out of canada


----------



## terrib

If you can play that Siggy, my request will be easy....

Love Shack_B52's

YouTube - The B52's - Love Shack


----------



## moderan

Sigg said:


> Annihilator - Crystal Ann
> 
> YouTube - Annihilator - Crystal Ann / Alison Hell
> 
> who knew some good music would come out of canada


 
Umm, Neil Young, the Guess Who, Nash the Slash, and Max Webster all had an idea. Also Saga, FM, Gordon Lightfoot, David Clayton-Thomas, Bruce Cockburn, half of Steppenwolf, Tom Cochrane, and Mahogany Rush. Anvil, Voivod, Jeff Healey...there are lots more. I'm leaving off Rush and Men Without Hats because they annoy me.


----------



## caelum

Here's something a little different; by perhaps the greatest musician of all time.  Sounds great cranked.

*Rex

*And I've recently rediscovered this song, which totally makes me want to dance like I'm at a rave on an alien planet,

*One More Time - Daft Punk*


----------



## terrib

no, this is....

YouTube - Trans Siberian Orchestra - 2009 Promohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR3CKEC3lbs


----------



## zeeby

Also Frightened- Animal Collective


----------



## terrib

YouTube - This Is Me You're Talking To - Trisha Yearwood

This is me you're talking to-Trisa Yearwood


----------



## Tiamat

_Hey Jude_ by the Beatles


----------



## The Backward OX

Tiamat10 said:


> _Hey Jude_ by the Beatles


 
Do you click it off when you get to the Na na na, na-na na na part?



_Lyin' Eyes._ You know the artist(s)


----------



## Uncivilized Serpent

The Backward OX said:


> Do you click it off when you get to the Na na na, na-na na na part?
> 
> 
> 
> _Lyin' Eyes._ You know the artist(s)


 
Heck no.


----------



## terrib

And I was hoping for a song, Serpent......tsk, tsk, tsk


----------



## Uncivilized Serpent

terrib said:


> And I was hoping for a song, Serpent......tsk, tsk, tsk


 
 What if I only post ones that you know?


YouTube - Endeverafter - No More Words


YouTube - Earshot - Wait


----------



## terrib

You mean the ones that I didn't like, right?.....lol


----------



## Uncivilized Serpent

terrib said:


> You mean the ones that I didn't like, right?.....lol


 

Otay :lone:


----------



## Edgewise

Just got done with _Rocket Queen _by Guns n' Roses.

Now playing _You Could Be Mine_ by Guns n' Roses.

The two songs seem to operate on a continuum.  In the first, Axl Rose meets a promiscuous woman, uses said woman, and then fucks her.  Then he falls in love with her.  In the second song, the relationship explodes, resulting in one of the greatest recorded verses/rants in rock n' roll history...



> While you're breakin' down my back n'
> I been rackin' out my brain
> It don't matter how we make it
> 'Cause it always ends the same
> You can push it for more mileage
> But your flaps r' wearin' thin
> And I could sleep on it 'til mornin'
> But this nightmare never ends
> Don't forget to call my lawyers
> With ridiculous demands
> An you can take the pity so far
> But it's more than I can stand
> 'Cause this couchtrip's gettin' older
> Tell me how long has it been
> 'Cause 5 years is forever
> An you haven't grown up yet


I recommend the whole song, but if you just want to stick with the above verse, start from 3:38 and keep on listening.

I have a feeling I'm over-thinking this shit...


----------



## terrib

I LOVE Guns and Roses....he is so great to me...I'll check those two out...thanks, Edge


----------



## Uncivilized Serpent

terrib said:


> I LOVE Guns and Roses....he is so great to me...I'll check those two out...thanks, Edge


 
My favorite song by Guns and Roses is "Better"


----------



## The Backward OX

terrib said:


> I LOVE Guns and Roses....he is so great to me.


_Guns and Roses is one person?_



OX wanders off, mumbling.


----------



## JosephB

The Backward OX said:


> _Guns and Roses is one person?_
> 
> OX wanders off, mumbling.



Yes. She's just misspelled it. His name is Guns N. Roses. Guns is short for Gunner. He's Swedish.


----------



## Sigg

The Backward OX said:


> _Guns and Roses is one person?_
> 
> 
> 
> OX wanders off, mumbling.


 
im sure axl rose would like to think so... that crazy egomaniac destroyed the band cus he thought he _was_ guns n roses

fortunately i never really liked the band much, even in the guitar world, those Slash fanboys are annoying as fk

although it was pretty awesome when buckethead played for them


----------



## terrib

What do you mean, Sigg.....Axl Rose, is G&R!!! He's a remarkable singer, writer and musician....


----------



## Edgewise

Sigg said:


> im sure axl rose would like to think so... that crazy egomaniac destroyed the band cus he thought he _was_ guns n roses
> 
> fortunately i never really liked the band much, even in the guitar world, those Slash fanboys are annoying as fk
> 
> although it was pretty awesome when buckethead played for them



It wasn't just Axl Rose.  From what I gather, Slash played a large part in the bands breakup.  As for Slash's guitar prowess, just listen to his post-Gun's material.  Absolutely horrible.  Izzy Stradlin gets no credit as GnR's rhythm guitarist, in large part because Slash stole the show.   Can't stand Buckethead.  His solo material is straight garbage.


----------



## Sigg

> Can't stand Buckethead. His solo material is straight garbage.


 
that's probably because you don't understand it, buckethead is awesome on so many levels


----------



## Edgewise

Sigg said:


> that's probably because you don't understand it, buckethead is awesome on so many levels



I'll say the same for you and GnR.  We're square.


----------



## Uncivilized Serpent

Edgewise said:


> I'll say the same for you and GnR. We're square.


 

How can you not understand GnR? By the way I just had to go rebuy their album because of 1 scratch. Just 1 -.-


----------



## Edgewise

Uncilvilized Serpent said:


> How can you not understand GnR? By the way I just had to go rebuy their album because of 1 scratch. Just 1 -.-



Which one?


----------



## Uncivilized Serpent

Edgewise said:


> Which one?


 
Chinese Democracy and I may have to find Use Your Illusion 2 because I can't find mine


----------



## terrib

for you sigg...

YouTube - Smoke on the water - Deep Purple (LIVE)


----------



## Sigg

terrib said:


> for you sigg...
> 
> YouTube - Smoke on the water - Deep Purple (LIVE)


 
lol, a classic.  i remember playing that song in my highschool band, although at the time i had to shorten the solo because i wasnt good enough on the guitar to play the whole thing

here's a classic for ya

YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Have you ever seen the rain?


----------



## terrib

ha ha.....a little before my time, but not Baron's.....lol

YouTube - america playing horse with no name


----------



## Baron

Requested by Terrib

YouTube - Led Zeppelin Black Dog 1973


----------



## Tiamat

This song makes me happpy.  

YouTube - Butthole Surfers - Pepper


----------



## terrib

now tell me he's not good.....

YouTube - Guns N' Roses Ft. Sir Elton John Playing November Rain


----------



## Sigg

terrib said:


> now tell me he's not good.....
> 
> YouTube - Guns N' Roses Ft. Sir Elton John Playing November Rain


 
if the 'he' you are referring to is elton john, then he is good.

slash is funny though because you can tell he has no idea what to do with himself on ballads. ballads are the bane of guitar players, we sort of just stand there and strum a chord here and there.


cool song by the way tiamat


----------



## Edgewise

Tiamat10 said:


> This song makes me happpy.
> 
> YouTube - Butthole Surfers - Pepper



Reminds me of Beck's "Odelay".


----------



## terrib

Heart-All I want to do is make love to you

YouTube - HDCYT's Channel


----------



## Sigg

and now for a combination of 2 of my favorite things... video games and music :

YouTube - Powerglove - Mario Minor

EDIT : wtf was that terri? dirty trick that was... i was expecting a song (albeit a cheesy love song), and i got 2 kids actin a fool!


----------



## Baron

Ben Harper doing a great cover of a Richard Ashcroft/Verve song.

YouTube - The Verve - The Drugs Don't Work: Cover by Ben Harper


----------



## Uncivilized Serpent

@ Terrib

YouTube - Naruto AMV - Skillet - Whispers in the Dark


----------



## terrib

@ Serpent  Meatloaf-I would do anything for love

YouTube - Meat Loaf - I would do anything for love


----------



## Uncivilized Serpent

terrib said:


> @ Serpent Meatloaf-I would do anything for love
> 
> YouTube - Meat Loaf - I would do anything for love


 

=) I haven't heard that in song in so long, and I just redownloaded it 

YouTube - Saliva Rest In Pieces


----------



## Sigg

i love this one man band stuff

YouTube - Paying Dues (by Richie Kotzen)


----------



## terrib

manowar-silent night       he sings this so beautiful

YouTube - Manowar - Silent Night


----------



## fantasy girl

Ring of fire - Adam Lambert (off American idol( I love him to bits))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blhUpdmDKJo


----------



## JosephB

I could barely hear that over the sound of Johnny Cash spinning in his grave.


----------



## fantasy girl

I love it


----------



## SoNickSays...

I recently heard something from Peter Gabriel called _Book of Love_. I loved it. Brilliant emotion in the song.

My next step is attempting it on Piano. Looks difficult.

-Nick


----------



## terrib

For all the old folks out there, Ox, Baron, Olly, Moderan, Roundeye(yeh, you made the cut), Alan(sorry hotty)...if I missed anyone feel free to add to the list....

YouTube - Abba Dancing Queen lyrics


----------



## Sigg

terrib said:


> For all the old folks out there, Ox, Baron, Olly, Moderan, Roundeye(yeh, you made the cut), Alan(sorry hotty)...if I missed anyone feel free to add to the list....
> 
> YouTube - Abba Dancing Queen lyrics


 
YouTube - Paul Gilbert - Dancing Queen

paul gilbert makes everything better


----------



## Sigg

now im listening to a song off that same live album, no dancing involved tho

YouTube - Paul Gilbert - Scarified (Acoustic)


----------



## Uncivilized Serpent

I'm listening to: Chu Chu Lovely Munimuni Muramura Purin Purin Boronnururu Rerorero by Maximum The Hormone.

YouTube - Chu Chu Lovely Muni Muni Mura Mura Purin Purin Boron Nururur


----------



## terrib

For all you punks out there.....lol

YouTube - Guns N' Roses-Hair of the Dog w/lyrics


----------



## Edgewise

terrib said:


> For all you punks out there.....lol
> 
> YouTube - Guns N' Roses-Hair of the Dog w/lyrics



"Spaghetti Incident"...an unfairly maligned album.  Along with "Hair of the Dog", there were some other awesome covers.  "Human Being", "Down on the Farm", "Attitude", "New Rose", "Raw Power".

Listening to this:

YouTube - Hound Dog Taylor - Mama Talk To Your Daughter [LiVE]


----------



## Baron

terrib said:


> For all the old folks out there, Ox, Baron, Olly, Moderan, Roundeye(yeh, you made the cut), Alan(sorry hotty)...if I missed anyone feel free to add to the list....
> 
> YouTube - Abba Dancing Queen lyrics


 
I need a strong antidote for this one uker:


YouTube - Feeling Good: Live At Wembley Stadium 2007


----------



## SevenWritez

Five new Eminem songs leaked, and unlike the shit on Relapse these songs are great.

"Hell Breaks Loose" has been blaring out my earphones all day.


----------



## Tom

Lifehouse - Halfway Gone.


----------



## terrib

Perhaps Baron you could fix you one of those coffee, whiskey things you like so well....lol


----------



## Baron

terrib said:


> Perhaps Baron you could fix you one of those coffee, whiskey things you like so well....lol


 Drinking one right now, but with brandy.


----------



## Creep

Adelaide by Anberlin (Cities album)

<333


----------



## moderan

Bloodrock DOA


----------



## secretsanta

Alestorm - Black sails at midnight


----------



## Leyline

A cover of Soundgarden's _Jesus Christ Pose_ by The Dillinger Escape Plan.

To be honest, I prefer the original, but the cover has a deliciously beautiful, crunchy rythym line and Cornell's sarcasm dripping lyrics hold up nicely:

*Arms held out, in your Jesus Christ pose,
Thorns and shroud, like it's the coming of The Lord
Would it pay you more to walk on water,
than to wear a crown of thorns?
It wouldn't painme more to bury you rich,
than to bury you poor.*


----------



## Uncivilized Serpent

Hero Instrumental by Nas.


----------



## MTMarshall

Shifting gears, and loading up on Christmas cheer with a bit of John Holt to start this ball rolling here......

YouTube - JOHN HOLT - WHITE CHRISTMAS (REGGAE)


----------



## moderan

Gary Hoey-theme from The Grinch Who Saved Christmas
Gary Hoey-Carol of the Bells


----------



## moderan

Kenny Wayne Shepherd-Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer from the Merry Axemas 2 compilation-check the sidebar for more offerings from those cds.


----------



## JosephB

Well, a little of that goes a long way.

I'm digging this --

YouTube - The Avett Brothers - I and Love and You


----------



## moderan

King Crimson-Level Five


----------



## Uncivilized Serpent

^ I like that one, even though it's different from what I normally listen to. 

This one is also VERY different and I didn't like the beginning but this is an amazing song:

YouTube - Ane Brun - The Treehouse Song

the video just inspired me to write too :Very odd.


----------



## Cefor

Death Cab For Cutie - Plans (actually an album, but it's on repeat)
Death Cab For Cutie - Narrow Stairs (see above)
Muse - The Resistance (see above the above)


----------



## moderan

Frank Zappa-Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Strotha

Det Som En Gang Var by Burzum.


----------



## Eluixa

Hey Soul sister by Train! It lifts me.


----------



## Tiamat

_Snuff_ by Slipknot.  Possibly the only Slipknot song I like, simply because it doesn't sound anything like their stuff.


----------



## Bookdust

Robert Plant & Alison Krauss - Trampled Rose

I like the haunting sound of it.


----------



## terrib

Bon Jovi-You Want To Make A Memory


----------



## moderan

Floydian Slip, by moderan. Final instrumental master.


----------



## Bookdust

Jack Johnson - Imagine

My personal favorite rendition of the song.


----------



## Leyline

_The Late John Garfield Blues_ -- John Prine

Black faces pressed against the glass,
Where rain has pressed it's weight.
Wind blown scarves in top down cars,
All share one western trait.
Sadness leaks through tear-stained cheeks.
From winos to dime-store Jews:
Probably don't know they give me,
These late John Garfield blues.

Midnight fell on Franklin Street,
And the lamppost bulbs were broke.
For the life of me, I could not see,
But I heard a brand new joke:
Two men were standing upon a bridge,
One jumped and screamed "You lose!"
And just left the odd man holding,
Those late John Garfield blues.

An old man sleeps with his conscience at night,
Young kids sleep with their dreams.
While the mentally ill sit perfectly still,
And live through life's in-betweens.

I'm going away to the last resort,
In week or two, real soon.
Where the fish don't bite, but once a night,
by the cold light of the moon.
The horses scream- the nightmares dream,
And the dead men all wear shoes.

'Cause everybody's dancin',
Those late John Garfield blues.


----------



## Bookdust

Don't Stop Believin' - Glee Cast


----------



## Crazed Scribe

Someone who cares- Three Days Grace


----------



## Uncivilized Serpent

The Walk-Imogen Heap. She's awesome.


----------



## TheDexMan

Wake me up when September ends - Green Day


----------



## Hawke

Turn The Page - Bob Seger


----------



## Sigg

Uncilvilized Serpent said:


> The Walk-Imogen Heap. She's awesome.


 
I had never even heard of her until I heard this song by Jeff Beck :

YouTube - Jeff Beck & Imogen Heap-Rollin' And Tumblin'

Jeff Beck is one of my favorite guitar players, so it's cool that his collaborations introduce me to other neat musicians


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Justice - D.A.N.C.E.


----------



## Eluixa

Mr Bojangles, and now...Peace train. Yeah, I know, you can about date me. Now...Freebird. LMBO.


----------



## Destroyer

Ghostbusters/Space Pirates mix by Chris Moyles. Guaranteed to give you a laugh.


----------



## janyoung101

Higher Heights by Mishka
He's a great reggae artist. If you haven't listened to his stuff check out his myspace. He's an amazing writer!
Mishka on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Hawke

You Can Call Me Al - Paul Simon

Earlier: Moonshadow - Cat Stevens


----------



## Hawke

And now, Freebird - Lynyrd Skynyrd  (It’s Eluixa's fault )


----------



## Deleted member 33527

Hear Me Out - Frou Frou


----------



## Hawke

Hot N Cold - Katy Perry

heh


----------



## Deleted member 33527

Who'd Have Known - Lily Allen


----------



## Hawke

Viva la Vida - Coldplay


----------



## Hawke

Gunpowder and Lead - Miranda Lambert

For a fun viewing version, check out: YouTube - Cinch Freestyle Reining 
Note: no bridle, just a rope. 
For one better, check out: YouTube - Stacy Westfall 2006 
Note: No bridle, no saddle, no rope, no nothin’.


----------



## Galivanting

ryan adams - silvia plath

was looking at an old ipod, this song was the highest played, with a total of 426 plays

god only knows how many its been since then

just such a gorgeous gorgeous song


----------



## Gallowglass

_Pog Aon Oidhche Earraich - _Runrig


----------



## Winterstorm

Stuck in The Moment- Justin Bieber


----------



## caelum

Listening to 12:18 by Global Communication.  Very moving and inspiring in a hard-to-explain way.


----------



## Brendan M

The king of blues, Robert Johnson: Love In Vain.


----------



## TheDexMan

Together Again - Evanescence


----------



## MeeQ

At this very moment i'm halfway through one of the greatest songs ever sung.

Blow - Atreyu


----------



## kendricktamis

Currently i am listening to a romantic song named "Show me the meaning". The lyrics and music are awesome.


----------



## Edgewise

YouTube - Devils Island - Megadeth (studio version)


----------



## MeeQ

Dave Mustane should be tar and feathered.


----------



## Edgewise

MeeQ said:


> Dave Mustane should be tar and feathered.



If he ever is, I hope he drags James Hetfield down with him.  Motherfucker kicked his dog.  Plus Mustaine did not release _St. Anger _or _Load_ and *then* release an even shittier album cleverly titled _Reload_.  That alone should be enough to absolve him of whatever it is you want to lynch him for.


----------



## Edgewise

YouTube - Eric Clapton, Chuck Berry & Keith Richards " WE WE HOURS "

Better?


----------



## MeeQ

Much.


----------



## MeeQ

Led Zeppelin - When the levee breaks.


----------



## MeeQ

Steel Panther - Death to all but metal


----------



## Brendan M

_Octavarium_ - Dream Theatre


----------



## Edgewise

Angelfuck- Misfits


----------



## Bagit

Jane/Jefferson Starship :lone:


----------



## Bagit

Find Your Way Back/Jefferson Starship


----------



## AA

I Am Not a Robot - Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## Tom88

Wilco - Impossible Germany.

Can't wait to see them this week.


----------



## Bagit

Green-Eyed Lady/Sugarloaf 

:lone: Just a small guest appearance from the beloved dj Bagit. Please, no autographs at this time.


----------



## Bagit

Rock Steady/Bad Company :lone:


----------



## Bagit

Gone, Gone, Gone/Bad Company   :lone:


----------



## Bagit

Young Blood/Bad Company  :lone:


----------



## Bagit

How 'bout some CCR! :lone:  'Have You Ever Seen The Rain?'


----------



## Bagit

'All Right Now'/Free


----------



## Bagit

:lonej Bagit senses something amiss. His post count freezes at 184. Oh well, another one for all the great people here.

Jackie Blue/Ozark Mountain Daredevils

Edit: Or was it 185...?


----------



## Bagit

A grudge encounter is great, in luvin that is! :lone:

I Just Want To Make Love To You/Foghat


----------



## moderan

Bagit said:


> A grudge encounter is great, in luvin that is! :lone:
> 
> I Just Want To Make Love To You/Foghat


One of my favorite bands of all time. Not necessarily because of their music, though I enjoy that, but because they were incredibly generous to my band and I once, and I'll never forget that


----------



## Edgewise

YouTube - Mark Knopfler & Sonny Landreth - Gravy Train Live


Well the hanger-uppers and the hangers-on
(Riding on the gravy train)
Champagne suppers with their daggers all drawn
(Riding on the gravy train)
Some act tough, some act rude,
some bit of fluff complain about the food,
you wanna see somebody getting really rude,
get on the gravy train.


Rockabilly cheers to WF.


----------



## moderan

That's strat heaven right there.


----------



## Bagit

moderan said:


> One of my favorite bands of all time. Not necessarily because of their music, though I enjoy that, but because they were incredibly generous to my band and I once, and I'll never forget that


 


This one's for Moderan. Long live Foghat! :lone:

'Fool For The City'


----------



## Bagit

Another Foghat tune, just for good measure. A 'Slow Ride' _is_ the best ride. :lone:


----------



## Leyline

Foghat rules no matter what. _Slow Ride_ is an anthem for a reason. 

Blasting Deathclok right now, "Castratikon".


----------



## Bagit

For some reason this next Foghat tune fits the mood. :lone:

'Wild Cherry'


----------



## Leyline

Bagit said:


> For some reason this next Foghat tune fits the mood. :lone:
> 
> 'Wild Cherry'



Ha! Good one.


----------



## Bagit

Thanks Leyline. Let's continue with tonights theme. :lone:

Lips Of An Angel/Hinder


----------



## caelum

Listening to First Light, by Harold Budd and Brian Eno.  Harold composed and played the piano while Eno added the atmospheric, background effects.  This is off my personal favourite Zen ambient album of all time, Eno's and Budd's collaborative masterpiece, Ambient 2: The Plateaux of Mirror.


----------



## Bagit

Needle And The Spoon/ Lynyrd Skynyrd

(Oouu...found a Bug. I could only post here through the quick reply. It Kinda screwed up the dj Bagit lone ranger smiley.


----------



## Stanelle

I am lisening to NO songs!!  I'm Deaf!! Heh!!


----------



## Galivanting

Yonder mountain string band ~ new horizon

not so much listening as it's stuck in my head and I can't stop singing it


----------



## Bagit

Things I Miss The Most/Van Zant


----------



## MeeQ

Running with the devil - Van Halen.


----------



## Edgewise

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WI2NYRhlM30

Cock Sparrer.  Oi.


----------



## MeeQ

Heaven is a place on earth (Punk Cover) - Allister


----------



## Bagit

A shout out to Dark Rose. The originator of this thread. Hope your still out there bro...

Here Without You/3 Doors Down


----------



## ash somers

round here - counting crows


----------



## Blood

"Freak Show" by the Barkays. And before that "Hit and Run." It's Funk.


----------



## Kat

Dar Williams- The tide falls away


----------



## Blood

Dr. Dre "The Watcher"


----------



## Galivanting

cake - jolene


----------



## SilverMoon

Kat said:
			
		

> Dar Williams- The tide falls away


 
Kat, I'm a huge fan! Have seen her in concert. Right now I'm listening to Diana Krall. I normally don't go for jazz but I like her work.


----------



## caelum

Boards of Canada - Music is Math


----------



## blackthorn

Sparks - Coldplay


----------



## moderan

War Pigs-Faith No More....the last song of "The Real Thing", which IS.


----------



## MaggieG

" Country Ghetto " by J.J. Grey, and Mofro


----------



## TheFuhrer02

"Float On" by Modest Mouse


----------



## DarkDyer

Right Now (Nah Nah Nah) -- Akon


----------



## moderan

The Ballad of Cable Hogue-Calexico


----------



## caelum

Eminem - Run Rabbit Run


----------



## Mr. Beard

Yesterday's Feelings - The Used


----------



## caelum

City & Colour - Casey's Song

I think this would go great to a fight scene.


----------



## caelum

Nine Inch Nails - Closer

Now this song here is the ultimate fight scene song, especially the last minute or so.


----------



## caelum

Aqua - Cartoon Heroes

Another bloodthirsty, fighting kind of song.


----------



## Edgewise

John Lee Hooker- You're Wrong

It swaggers.


----------



## moderan

Judas Priest-The Ripper


----------



## moderan

Highly Strung
Orianthi Panagaris with Steve Vai


----------



## Leyline

_Holy Diver_ and _Last In Line_ -- Dio

Bye Ronnie James. 

Laugh if you want. I discovered metal as a pre-teen, and R.J. Dio was a dark, frightening God to me.

I'll miss him.


----------



## wolfe:)

Drops of Jupiter by Train 

My favourite song of all time!


----------



## ash somers

yeah that's a good one 

Lean On Me _ Bill Withers


----------



## patrick007

"Bullet In The Head" - Rage Against The Machine

(Loving them so much at the moment!)


----------



## ash somers

The Scientist (Acoustic) _ Coldplay


----------



## caelum

ash somers said:


> The Scientist (Acoustic) _ Coldplay


 Love that song.

Sammy Hagar - Marching to Mars


----------



## ash somers

yeah, it's a goodie

Angus and Julie Stone _ Black Crow

check'em out, they're an aussie brother and sister duo


----------



## Blood

Chillin' to this... ​
[video=youtube;nBNLQjn1sL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBNLQjn1sL8[/video]

_"Buzzin, Buzzin... Like A Bumble Bee. Don't Want Nobody, To Worry Me"_​ 

​


----------



## C.Gholy

I am - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Foxryder

The Fray - You Found Me


----------



## Eluixa

Building a mystery........Sarah Mclaughlin


----------



## winkash

I just want you - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## ash somers

hide and seek _ imogen heap


----------



## tekp

Florence & the Machine's cover of Hospital Beds by Cold War Kids 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jvkq86OQLQ


----------



## Olly Buckle

Black Uhuru,  Michael Rose has a lovely voice. I have a version he did of "Bogus Badge", excellent.


----------



## SilverMoon

Nora Jones _Chasing Pirates_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTxythHY09k


----------



## Foxryder

Linkin Park - Leave Out All The Rest


----------



## Fantasy of You

Jason Mraz - I'm Yours


----------



## cacafire

American Eyes? Rage against the Machine?


----------



## terrib

I'm driving myself crazy trying to find this song...I don't know who sings it but it's been a while....all I know is part of a line...it goes like this...._then you and I, would simply fly away...._if anyone can put me out of my misery, please feel free_..._

....a man sings this, if that helps at all and his voice is soft and mellow...


----------



## Steerpike

[video=youtube;QoJUgl-tKWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoJUgl-tKWM[/video]


----------



## MassenPsychose

Recently I have really gotten into the folk artist Nick Drake, I find his stuff amazing. I have also been listening to this:

[video=youtube;UBJ4ekzclPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBJ4ekzclPk[/video]


----------



## C.Gholy

Lie to me - Depeche Mode


----------



## seigfried007

Control-- Traci Lords (instrumentals by Juno Reactor)


----------



## caelum

Filter - Take a Picture


----------



## MeeQ

Steal my Sunshine - LEN


----------



## caelum

ATB - Ecstasy


----------



## Nefieslab

Heresy - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Bliss by Muse

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMqsWc8muj8&feature=av2ehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5CbhCSnv38&feature=related


----------



## Tom88

Bloc Party - The Present


----------



## Fox80

"Tonight I'm Yours" - Rod Stewart


----------



## Fox80

terrib said:


> I'm driving myself crazy trying to find this song...I don't know who sings it but it's been a while....all I know is part of a line...it goes like this...._then you and I, would simply fly away...._if anyone can put me out of my misery, please feel free_..._
> 
> ....a man sings this, if that helps at all and his voice is soft and mellow...



That's that song by Bread, "If"


----------



## badjoke

Head Up High by the Velvet Underground


----------



## garza

Early mornings I tune in to Radio Chetumal for ranchero and mariachi music. That's what I'm listening to now. The rest of the day is devoted to listening to the sheep and the birds.


----------



## JosephB

garza said:


> Early mornings I tune in to Radio Chetumal for ranchero and mariachi music. That's what I'm listening to now. The rest of the day is devoted to listening to the sheep and the birds.



That's The Byrds, Garza, with a "y." Great band. But I've never heard of The Sheep.


----------



## garza

It's a new group. Refugees from El Salvador. The kids say they are really baaaaa-d. And don't ask which kids.


----------



## badjoke

I'm just here to say ba-dum-ching to you two cheeseheads. 

Also, See Emily Play by Pink Floyd.


----------



## Nefieslab

Vengeance is mine - Alice Cooper


----------



## chimchimski

Smile ~ Uncle Cracker


----------



## Jayrock77

On and On by Hit The Lights


----------



## Nefieslab

Wicked Young Man - Alice Cooper


----------



## Foxryder

One Republic - Say


----------



## Sonofjoe

Tango club the full album - Gotan Project


----------



## Brendan M

_Alien Hip Hop_ - Planet X


----------



## TheDexMan

Miss Nothing - The Pretty Reckless


----------



## Fox80

"Do Ya Think I'm Sexy" by Rod Stewart. I'm trying to relive my disco days. Yes, I'm that old.

My name is a parody on "Star 80." That isn't my actual birth year, it was a ways before that.


----------



## chimchimski

Home ~ Engineers


----------



## Moe Lester

Matt White - New York Girls


----------



## KangTheMad

Bon Jovi - Livin' on a prayer


----------



## winkash

Señor Coconut - Showroom Dummies


----------



## caelum

Phil Collins - Take Me Home


----------



## malvo4

Sweets by M. Craft


----------



## Moe Lester

The Last Waltz by Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## chimchimski

Kissing ~ Bliss


----------



## Jon M

dark city, dead man - cult of luna


----------



## Bruno Spatola

House of the Rising Sun by The Animals


----------



## Deleted member 33527

4 Non Blondes - What's Up


----------



## Jon M

life under the swatter - ISIS


----------



## caelum

Chris Brown - Forever

Saw that video where they used it at the wedding, and now I got it stuck in my head. I heard Chris Brown's song got stuck in Rihanna's head, too.  Or, my bad, it wasn't his song that got stuck in her head. It was his knuckles.  Which casts a somewhat black light on the wedding video, but at least the couple are donating proceeds to fighting domestic violence.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

YYZ by Rush


----------



## garza

'No Woman No Cry', an old favourite by Bob Marley, inside my head. I learned the chords, with variations, about a month ago, and now about once a week the song ceaselessly circulates 'round the cerebellum sending secret signals arousing sympathetic nodding and foot tapping. Fortunately I am a big Bob Marley fan, but I'd really like to hear 'I Shot the Sheriff' or 'Buffalo Soldiers' once in a while.


----------



## Jon M

dig your own grave - bleeding kansas


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Who sings that song that goes, "There she wassss just-a-walkin' down the street, singin' doo wa diddy diddy dum diddy doo." ?

Makes me giggle and dance childishly.


----------



## caelum

Lil Jon Feat. Claude Kelly - What A Night (Chuckie Remix)


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Schism by Tool *Head bangs*


----------



## funnygirl

Bruno Spatola said:


> Who sings that song that goes, "There she wassss just-a-walkin' down the street, singin' doo wa diddy diddy dum diddy doo." ?
> 
> Makes me giggle and dance childishly.


 
Manfred Mann, I've been know to sing it at karaoke . . . don't judge me!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

She looked good! She looked fine! She looked good she looked fine, ana nearly lost ma mind!

Awesome lol


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Dearly Beloved by Yoko Shimomura

YouTube - Kingdom Hearts Music - Dearly Beloved


----------



## Fox80

"I Wanna Be Sedated"

Ramones

FULL VOLUME


----------



## ronnycarson

Minnie Riperton- Back Down Memory Lane


----------



## caelum

Silent Stream of Godless Elegy - Naked Susan


----------



## Banana_Brother

Yes, Close to the Edge


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Long, long time ago by Javier Navarrete

YouTube - Long, Long Time Ago - Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## caelum

Snow Patrol - It's Beginning to Get to Me


----------



## Danvok

Richard Wagner's - Lohengrin - Prelude to Act III


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno

Cupids Chokehold by Gym Class Heroes


----------



## Deleted member 14306

Slug - RPM


----------



## Danvok

Keane- Somewhere Only We Know


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Sarabande by G.F Handel.


----------



## SilverMoon

Erik Satie. My favorite "Gymnopedie 1


----------



## Danvok

R Dean Taylor - Indiana Wants Me


----------



## Hawke

A Wink and A Smile - Harry Conick Jr.


----------



## nowordforit

Run - Snow Patrol


----------



## Hawke

The More Boys I Meet (the more I love my dog) - Carrie Underwood


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Common People by Pulp

YouTube - Pulp -- Common People


----------



## Danvok

Across 110th Street- Bobby Womack


----------



## terrib

Meat Loaf-I'd Lie For You

YouTube - Meat Loaf - I'd Lie For You (and that's the Truth) Videoclip


----------



## Deleted member 33527

YouTube - A Fine Frenzy - Almost Lover Official Videohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDEEzS7OV2k


----------



## gore-xx

Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie


----------



## Brendan M

_Circumvent your ticky toe
Wooden farts, they're on the go
You can't tell me that I'm real

I've got pictures on my mind
I've got pictures on my mind
I've got pictures on my mind
I've got pictures on my mind

Ba ba ba ba

Fear waits
For us
When the present can't be sealed
Away
Gold dust
Now the dishes can be cleared
Fear waits
For us
Till the moment is revealed
Then turns
To rust
For the mighty, conquered meal

Can't you look at my shaved ass?
Ounce is God and God is once
You can see me suddenly

I got pictures on my mind_

*Pictures* - System of a Down.

And now *Hello* - Evanescence.  Beautiful song.


----------



## Danvok

Cry Baby- Janis Joplin


----------



## gore-xx

^^ Oh god, Janis Joplin is one of my favorite artists of all time. Delighted to see another fan of hers in here!!

A Case of You - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Cohen's Masterpiece by Gary Schyman 

YouTube - Bioshock Soundtrack: 08 Cohens Masterpiece


----------



## Deleted member 33527

YouTube - The Magic Numbers & Amadou & Mariam - All I Believe In


----------



## Deleted member 33527

The kind of music you listen to says a lot about who you are. It's fun listening to the songs you guys post on here.


----------



## Danvok

*Song*

Landslide- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## tommethew

I like to listen songs. Right now I reading a book with listening pop music. I listening Michael Jackson pop album "Thriller" songs. He is my favourite pop artist. All songs of Thriller albums are good.


----------



## Deleted member 33527

YouTube - Rilo Kiley - Portions For Foxes


----------



## gore-xx

N.I.B - Black Sabbath


----------



## gore-xx

Pink Floyd - Have a Cigar


----------



## caelum

Arcade Fire - No Cars Go


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno

I like it - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Tom88

Pyro - Kings of Leon. The new album is a very descent return to form after Only By The Shite.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

New Born by Muse

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tauIklXDfEM&feature=related


----------



## Asaji

Ennio Morricone-  "Sixty Seconds to What?"


----------



## Deleted member 33527

YouTube - Song Beneath The Song-Maria Taylor - (Grey's Anatomy Soundtrack Volume 1)


----------



## Deleted member 33527

YouTube - Radiohead - In Rainbows - Weird Fishes_Arpeggi


----------



## Danvok

Maybe Tomorrow- Badfinger


----------



## caelum

Disturbed - Down With the Sickness


----------



## terrib

Guns N Roses-This I Love


----------



## Tom88

Eels - Hummingbird. From a great new album, very uplifting lyrically and musically.


----------



## darshika

I like Down Under - Men At Work. I like the lyrics and music. I am listening to it right now. Here is the youtube path,
YouTube - Down Under - Men At Work (HQ Audio)
*
*


----------



## caelum

Creed - My Sacrifice


----------



## Deleted member 33527

YouTube - Keep Breathing - Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## SoNickSays...

Nuvole Bianche (White Clouds) - Einaudi

I heard it as an advert for 'This Is England '86', and realised I recognised it. My little Italian composer is getting around...


----------



## Katie D

I wasn't but I am now listening to Eliza Dolittle


----------



## caelum

Vertical Horizon - Grey Sky Morning


----------



## caelum

Brian Tyler - Main Title (House Atreides)


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Terminator 2 theme by Brad Fiedel

YouTube - Terminator 2 Judgment Day Intro (Theme Song)


----------



## AuthorCC

Reptilia - The Strokes
just ended. 
Skeletons - Yeah Yeah Yeahs
just started.


----------



## AuthorCC

Merchant of Death - Iron Man OST


----------



## Bagit

China Grove / The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BMV 565 by J.S. Bach

YouTube - J.S. Bach - Toccata und Fuge BWV 565


----------



## JosephB

I just gave a good listen to the new Kings of Leon single,_ Radioactive. _I like the song, for the most part. At first, I thought it might represent a good shift away from the too-pop-for-my-taste sound of their last. But I think it's over-produced and the gospel choir about ruins it. Too gimmicky for me_. _And not that it matters, but the video is oddly patronizing and just plain corny_. _Yuck.

I'm anxious to hear more, though. I'm a huge fan of their first two albums (the third, to a much lesser degree) -- and while I understand that bands must evolve, I'm disappointed with the direction they've taken.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPBbMbKSZrQ


----------



## the anarchist

state of emergency by papa roach


----------



## Deleted member 33527

YouTube - Fascination - La Roux


----------



## KangTheMad

For You - Manfred Mann

This song is so sad. . .


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Schism by Tool

YouTube - Tool - Schism (HD High Definition Music Video)

Very abstract video too. . .strangely beautiful, in my opinion.


----------



## caelum

Tetsu Inoue - Holy Dance


----------



## Hawke

Hollywood - Michael Bublé


----------



## Eli

[video=youtube;ugxXqqGepCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugxXqqGepCU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Les Marionettes by Zbigniew Preisner

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikBg4BDgsso


----------



## Kat

Getting to Know You- The King and I


----------



## Mugician

[video=youtube;d0rp-r8yShs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0rp-r8yShs[/video]


----------



## caelum

Hans Zimmer - A Way of Life


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Another Believer - Rufus Wainwright


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Still Alive by GLaDOS

YouTube - Portal - Credits Song 'Still Alive'


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Every Little Thing She Does is Magic - Sting and The Police


----------



## Asaji

Russian March

YouTube - Call Of Duty World At War Music: Russian March & Russian March (Remixed)


----------



## Cambyses

Remember the Name- Fort Minor


----------



## Tom88

A Man Needs A Maid - Neil Young


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Get On Your Boots - U2


----------



## caelum

T. I. - Rubber Band Man (Album Version)


----------



## Kat

First Day Of My Life- Bright Eyes


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Poor Jack by Danny Elfman

[video=youtube;kuO34bmZ7BE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuO34bmZ7BE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## caelum

I made a Halloween CD a few years ago, all spooky music, and one of the songs was off that movie, the one where they're all singing "This is Halloween.  This is Halloween."  Danny Elfman rocks.

artist unknown - Pipe Dubstep Classical 2


----------



## Tom88

I'm playing through Tom Waits' Closing Time. I like it so far.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Love the net, someone awakened a forty year old memory and I have just been listening to
YouTube - Bert Jansch - Angie

Bert Jansch, "Angie", lovely bit of guitar.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Think of Laura - Christopher Cross


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Tonight, Tonight by Smashing Pumpkins 

YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins - Tonight Tonight


----------



## DELFIA

A Perfect Circle - Blue


----------



## CFFTB

As I write this, 'Hurting Each Other' by The Carpenters just finished, & now it's 'Love Is Blue' by Paul Mauriat and His Orchestra.


----------



## CFFTB

Guess I took too long to type. "Superstar' , The Carpenters. _"Don't you remember yo told me you loved me baybehhhhhh - " "Da da da DA da da da daaaaaaa!"_


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Auriel's Ascension by Jeremy Soule

[video=youtube;Ba0h4Z21wT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba0h4Z21wT8[/video]


----------



## caelum

They better get Jeremy Soule to do the soundtrack for the next Elder Scrolls.

Koki Kondo - Sacred Grove


----------



## Bruno Spatola

If he doesn't I'll be very surprised. He's done all the music in the series since Morrowind, so if it isn't him. . .well, suicide is on the cards . (Bethesda are hard at work on the new game apparently. Rumours say it's set in Summerset Isle, let's hope!)

Beauty and the Beast: Prologue by Alan Menken

YouTube - Beauty and The Beast Prologue (English)

My favourite Disney intro ever; it makes me cry.


----------



## caelum

Best Disney movie IMO.  I love the music where he transforms and all that light's shooting everywhere.  Very climactic.  And the song where they're having a snowball fight.

One thing I heard is Bethesda's making their own game engine, which means sayonara to the Oblivion/Fallout engine which is starting to show its age.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

To be honest, I still think Oblivion is a stunningly beautiful game today, even on the older version of Gamebryo. It would be fine with me if they just tweaked it, made the frame-rate smoother and ironed out the kinks, like frequent loading, screen-tearing, pop-in, draw distance, character models etc. 

Kairi by Yoko Shimomura

YouTube - Kingdom Hearts Music - Kairi's Theme


----------



## Sync

National Steel - Colin James


----------



## VcatoV

I'm really into the local Austin scene right now.  I have seen this band live twice, and even met them and had some drinks with them after the last show:

[video=youtube;ymaZQ4El6xI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymaZQ4El6xI[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

X-men: The Animated Series theme by Shuki Levy

[video=youtube;3YD4Zy_J8f0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YD4Zy_J8f0&feature=related[/video]

Ah, memories.


----------



## Sync

Sabicas - Malaguena

I am unsure how to post those pic links


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Slow Light (Half Life 2) by Kelly Bailey 

[video=youtube;ehAEaV7oufM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehAEaV7oufM&feature=related[/video]

Atmospheric, very John Carpenter. Love it, sets the mood well I think.


----------



## caelum

That one will always make me think of Ravenholm.

Aphex Twin - Rhubarb


----------



## Bruno Spatola

That song's on _Salad Fingers_. Beautiful song, and beautiful animation. Most people think it's weird. . .I think it's very deep. Maybe _I'm_ weird :shock:.

Human Revolution by Michael McCann

[video=youtube;RTnpREir97I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTnpREir97I[/video]


----------



## caelum

Salad Fingers is the ****.  All of David Firth's stuff is moving and deep, especially Salad Fingers.  Admittedly he's got some pretty dark, disturbing stuff.


----------



## Sync

Irish Angel - Jonny Lang


----------



## garza

All my Little Walter tapes. He's my favourite of the entire Chess/Checkers group. You listen to his single of 'My Babe' and you wonder why he never became a super star. There's an edge to his voice, an underlying tension that's more powerful even than Muddy Waters. When the blues went north, got dressed up in suits and ties and started driving Cadillacs, the sound became smoother, more professional, but lost a lot of its earthy quality. 

I love Muddy Waters, I have to. He and I both came from Mississippi. But I think when he left that Delta cotton field behind, he left behind a part of what first attracted people's attention. Little Walter kept what he started with until near the end when the booze finally got to him. Listen to his early Checkers recordings of 'Juke' and 'My Babe' and you hear the blues undiluted.


----------



## Guy Faukes

"Take me somewhere nice" by Mogwai, an excellent Irish post-rock band.


----------



## VcatoV

Saw them live and engaged in some "herb" after the show 

[video=youtube;beIdC1SHgZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beIdC1SHgZo[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Pan's Labyrinth Lullaby by Javier Navarrete 

[video=youtube;boz2bGu5M4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boz2bGu5M4A&feature=related[/video]


----------



## caelum

Necro - I Need Drugs


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Requiem for the Gods by Michiru Yamane

[video=youtube;2RqGeEsXJWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RqGeEsXJWY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Foxryder

Agnes - Release me


----------



## Bilston Blue

Pantomime Horse, by Suede. Epic and tragic, and yet done with such simplicity.


----------



## Vertigo

With or Without You - U2. Twenty-three-plus years since the release of The Joshua Tree, I still find it hard to believe how well this song- heck, the whole album- holds up. So much great stuff in this one; Bono's low vocal, the soaring guitar riff and the final climax of the instrumental outro. About as close to perfect as you can get.

For the record, I am a total U2 fanboy.


----------



## Fiachra

"All About You" by Sonny Landreth. Am I a blues-rock head? Why yes, yes I am!


----------



## Caitlinflavurd

"Howl" - Florence & the Machine

"The Everlasing Gaze" - The Smashing Pumpkins

Reminds me so much of the story I'm trying to flocking hard to write right now.


----------



## shabit87

Every christmas song sung by Mariah Carey sadly.


----------



## Foxryder

Kush -- Dr.DRE, AKON, SNOOP DOGG


----------



## caelum

Daft Punk - The Son of Flynn

One of my faves off the Tron Legacy soundtrack done entirely by Daft Punk.


----------



## Tom88

Lamenated Cats by Loose Fur (Wilco side project)

Whole two albums of theirs are really nice.


----------



## Foxryder

Victory - Notorious BIG, P.Diddy, Busta Rhymes

Ol' times...


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Danny Elfman Suite

[video=youtube;d0QLHzHqsWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0QLHzHqsWI[/video]


----------



## quorra

"Robot Rock" by Daft Punk


----------



## MYHEARTISUNDEAD

YouTube - WHITECHAPEL-the darkest days of man lyrics

Whitechapel - The darkest days of man


----------



## Richard :/

rose parade- elliot smith


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;9t9t-UhLt2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9t9t-UhLt2E[/video]


----------



## caelum

Age of Empires 2 Soundtrack - Shamburger

This is my all-time favourite video game track.


----------



## terrib

Immortality...


YouTube - IMMORTALITY with lyrics -Celine Dion


----------



## Tom88

Waiting For The 7.18 - Bloc Party.

Revisiting 'A Weekend In The City', by favourite Bloc Party album (though it was critically maligned for the most part..)


----------



## caelum

Three Days Grace - Never Too Late


----------



## Bruno Spatola

More incredible guitar skills from Paul Gilbert. The first 25 seconds is just him totally showing off, then it gets good.

[video=youtube;wSNXBneUtOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSNXBneUtOw[/video]


----------



## BIORD

Mock Orange - Song In D

Excellent artists with (in my mind) rarely matched creativity in the realm of indie rock. Check them out - they're nice guys and deserve some support.

[video=youtube;dNMYJtMJ_eE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNMYJtMJ_eE[/video]


----------



## BIORD

Freelance Whales - Generator 1st Floor

[video=youtube;hpvQXovrzyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpvQXovrzyQ[/video]

Ahhh...Soothing.


----------



## Luckystars1987

Paramore - Brick by boring brick just finished 
Delain - April Rain on now
Rise Against - Saviour up next


----------



## Richard.E.Craig

PAUL BRADY SINGS ARTHUR McBRIDE PURE BRILLIANCE
YouTube - Arthur McBride - Paul Brady 1977


----------



## Richard.E.Craig

@ BIORD Wonderful sound!


----------



## BIORD

Richard.E.Craig said:


> @ BIORD Wonderful sound!


 
Thanks. Which one did you like? Or did you like both?

I've e-mailed a bit back and forth with Joe (the guitarist) from Mock Orange. He's a really nice guy, and the rest of the guys seem to be as well. If you liked the song I would strongly urge you to check out their most recent album called "Captain Love", you'll love it if you loved "Song in D". They really deserve more support than they're getting. 

Here's a "making of..." video from when they were recording that album:

[video=youtube;tK_nO9Rdb_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK_nO9Rdb_A[/video] 

The clip contains some sounds from different tracks off the album. If you want to hear some more songs, you can find some on Youtube - They're one of my favourite bands.

If you're referring to Freelance Whales, then I'm sorry to say that I'm not really familiar with more of their music.. I just know that one song that I linked you guys to - which is really nice, of course.

Glad you liked it, regardless of which one!


----------



## BIORD

Right now it's time for something which can only be described as.. A little more hard-rockish and flamboyant :geek:

[video=youtube;RK3N-WekXJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RK3N-WekXJM[/video]


----------



## BIORD

[video=youtube;9MDOKVSN_YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MDOKVSN_YM[/video]

[video=youtube;G7Ecump3mDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7Ecump3mDo[/video]

[video=youtube;iaWpSbugzgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaWpSbugzgQ[/video]

[video=youtube;URvuvTkZNmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URvuvTkZNmw&feature=related[/video] 

And so on.. Fantastic band.


----------



## caelum

Hans Zimmer - Chevaliers de Sangreal


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;M0CLLwFao3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0CLLwFao3s[/video]

Probably my favourite song from a TV show of all time. Mystery, uncertainty and elegance, wrapped in four and a half-minutes; beautiful. I love Twin Peaks .


----------



## terrib

Rod Stewart- I Don't Want To Talk About It

YouTube - Rod Stewart - I don't wanna talk about it (W/lyrics)


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Despair by Hitomi Shimizu 

[video=youtube;jiGlRuMkyqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiGlRuMkyqg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## wron

Vincent Black Lightning by Richard Thompson


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;mrDEwksdDoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrDEwksdDoI[/video]

Love the music; not sure about the vocals, much different to what I usually like but they're growing on me. Lyrics are awful though.

_Time, we'll only bide our time,
Never will we know if our love is true.
At night I sleep and dream of you
Only to awake in my empty room._ 

lol, ah well. Can't have it all.


----------



## alanmt

Freak the Freak Out by Victoria Justice

don't judge me!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Seperation with Despair by Kow Otani

[video=youtube;dEIxiESV4ds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEIxiESV4ds&feature=related[/video]

Frantic desperation; against all odds; epic. Fond memories from one of my favourite games of all time .


----------



## Bilston Blue

I'm A Rat, by Towers of London


----------



## Hawke

It's Billy Joel night!

The River of Dreams
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSq4B_zHqPM


----------



## Hawke

Yep, I'm cheating by posting twice in a row. Ah well, my bad.

Scenes From An Italian Restaurant - Billy Joel (Such a fabulous storyteller.) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxBjKa8KcW0


----------



## Winterstorm

Me, My Yoke, and I by Damien Rice


----------



## Hawke

The Longest Time - Billy Joel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_XgQhMPeEQ


----------



## Beginner's Mind

*Tafelmusik - GP Telemann*

Telemann's Tafelmusik. Second movement from Quartet in G, which can be found here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ROaEDGoJ4Y

This video includes the first movement as well, but the second is superior. It begins around 3:22.


----------



## shortywriter

Heartless-The Fray


----------



## caelum

Giovanni Palestrina - Gloria


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*You Belong With Me* - Taylor Swift, _Fearless_


----------



## Bagit

The Cars / Just What I Needed

~DJ Bagit


----------



## Hawke

Until - Sting
YouTube - Sting - Until (Official video with lyrics)


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Message in a Bottle* - The Police, _Regatta de Blanc_


----------



## caelum

Neverending White Lights - The Grace

My favourite song.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Lucas' Theme by Angelo Badalamenti 

[video=youtube;lsr8mcXpU6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsr8mcXpU6I[/video]


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Just The Way You Are* - Bruno Mars, _Doo-Wops and Hooligans_


----------



## caelum

Kid Rock - Only God Knows Why


----------



## Bruno Spatola

2nd Mov. Kairi - Andante sostenuto by Miwa Sato

[video=youtube;TGI4zY37gfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGI4zY37gfs[/video]


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Human* - The Killers, _Day & Age_


----------



## Nick

BBC2 Folk Awards are on now. You can listen to it on the BBC Website:

BBC Folk Awards Link

It's on until 10 PM (another hour, then) and it's really very good.


----------



## catbehaviors

Right now I am listening to Swan Lake by Tchaikovsky.


----------



## The Blue Pencil

The Strokes-Heart in a Cage


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Your Song* - Elton John, _Elton John_


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Space Oddity by David Bowie


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Today is Going To Be A Great Day* - Bowling for Soup, _Phineas and Ferb_


----------



## Hawke

Feels Like Home - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Bruno Spatola

We Only Come Out at Night by Smashing Pumpkins

[video=youtube;WHSPVNbF5lY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHSPVNbF5lY&feature=related[/video]

Like a modern lullaby. Calms me down; very soothing, love it. Make me feel like a little baby being comforted .


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken

"Imagine!"  I am a dreamer too!


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Angel *- Shaggy, _Hot Shot_


----------



## caelum

Tears For Fears - Woman In Chains


----------



## AncientCWS

"White Rabbit" - Jefferson Airplane with Grace Slick.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Just The Way You Are* - Bruno Mars, _Doo-Wops and Hooligans_


----------



## Foxryder

Madonna - Frozen


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Think of Laura* - Christopher Cross, _Another Page_


----------



## Eric Epperson

_*   "Her name is Alice"*_ Shinedown


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Today* - Smashing Pumpkins, _Siamese Dream_


----------



## KaitieL1995

"Reach For The Sky" (acoustic) by Social Distortion....next up...either something by their bandleader and lead singer, Mike Ness, or some good old Johnny Cash


----------



## TheFuhrer02

^ Since you suggested it, I decided to search for a Johnny Cash on my playlist. I only got 1 result.

*Ghost Riders in the Sky* - Johnny Cash, _Ghost Rider_


----------



## KaitieL1995

TheFuhrer02 said:


> ^ Since you suggested it, I decided to search for a Johnny Cash on my playlist. I only got 1 result.
> 
> *Ghost Riders in the Sky* - Johnny Cash, _Ghost Rider_



WOW...I just listened to that not five minutes ago!


----------



## TheFuhrer02

^ Me, too! XD

Well, now I'm listening to this one:

*The Middle* - Jimmy Eat World, _Chase This Light_


----------



## Nick

*Iron and Wine*
- The Trapeze Swinger
- Such Great Heights
- The Swans and The Swimming
- Freedom Hangs like Heaven
- Boy with a Coin
- Love and Some Verses
- Upward over The Mountain
- House by The Sea
- The Sea and The Rhythm

I've just really 'discovered' Iron and Wine, and already I love Sam Beam.


----------



## The Blue Pencil

[video=youtube;1XJTxOfQ6ZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XJTxOfQ6ZU[/video]
Ize of the World-The Strokes.
This one's a grower. At first it seemed to fast and nonsensical, but then I looked up the lyrics and it clicked. This song is pure genius and I love the guitar solo to death!


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Forget You* - Cee-Lo Green, _The Lady Killer_


----------



## caelum

Phil Collins - Take Me Home


----------



## Kiz-zy

Priscilla Ahn - Dream
Natalie Walker - Walking Dream


----------



## The Blue Pencil

The Libertines - Time For Heroes


----------



## Bilston Blue

Embrace - That's All Changed Forever


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Love the Way You Lie* - Eminem Feat. Rihanna, _Recovery_


----------



## Bilston Blue

The Smiths - I Want The One I Can't Have

"A tough kid who sometimes swallows nails, raised on prisoner's aid. He killed a policeman when he was thirteen, and somehow that really impressed me..."

\\/

"And if you ever need self-validation, just meet me in the alley by the railway station."

\\/


----------



## Winterstorm

Soul- Rocco DeLuca &the Burden


----------



## caelum

Finger Eleven - One Thing


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Wandering* - James Taylor, _Gorilla_


----------



## Jinxi

*The Script* - The Man Who Can't Be Moved

<3


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Total Result by Tetsuya Shibata - YouTube - Devil May Cry 3 OST - Track 54 - simple, and fits well with the imagery of the game, strangely.


----------



## garza

I've downloaded a collection of guitar solos by Sungha Jung from Youtube and at present I'm listening to 'Blackbird'. With a little practise this kid may yet learn to play the guitar.


----------



## Winterstorm

_Where Does the Good Go_- Tegan and Sara


----------



## Eric Epperson

Playlist | Track Search Results:
irish drinking song by dropkick murpheys


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Where'd You Go?* - The Mighty Mighty Bosstones, _More Noise and Other Disturbance_


----------



## KaitieL1995

One More Time - Mike Ness (cover of an old Harlan Howard song)


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Enchanted* - Owl City


----------



## caelum

Junkie XL - Perfect Blue Sky


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Haunted* - Taylor Swift, _Speak Now_


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*What's My Name* - Rihanna Feat. Drake, _Loud_


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Exogenesis Part 1: Overture by Muse


----------



## Tom88

Pickup Truck - Kings of Leon


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Rocketeer* - Far East Movement Feat. Ryan Tedder, _Free Wired_


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Bohemian Rhapsody by Queen

 Any way the wind blows. . .:cry:


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Grenade* - Bruno Mars, _Doo-Wops and Hooligans_


----------



## blackiris212

sympathy for the devil by the rolling stones


----------



## Shan

As of right  now, this very minute, I am listening to my kids thumbing through the kitchen, clanging pots and pans making their breakfast. The sound of fingers tapping on the keys as I am writing this. (Music to my ears!)   But as far as music goes, I am listening to Eric Clapton-Layla.


----------



## SilverMoon

bettysoo - out of Austin

"heat sin water skin" My fav is "Whisper My Name"


----------



## Tiff

The Lazy Song by Bruno Mars, because after the long excruciating week, I don't feel like doing anything today. Heh. 
I feel like this song is most fitting for the day.


----------



## Olly Buckle

No-one this minute, but Christy Moore was on the box last night with Declan Sinnott from Moving Hearts (Great guitarist). Great stuff, and they repeated it later, so I sat up 'til two and watched it twice.


----------



## JosephB

Olly Buckle said:


> No-one this minute, but Christy Moore was on the box last night...



Doesn't it get tiresome, Olly -- having to turn that crank between records?


----------



## Deleted member 33527

I'm listening to whale talk. It's surprisingly relaxing...
YouTube - Whale Song


----------



## Olly Buckle

JosephB said:


> Doesn't it get tiresome, Olly -- having to turn that crank between records?


We had one of those when I was a kid, my dad had one of the first hi-fis, when I say we I mean my brother and I, only one record though, yodeling. 'Box' is short for 'goggle box', equals television, but I am guessing you knew that.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*There Are Zombies on Your Lawn* - Laura Shigihara


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Poor Jack by Danny Elfman

_Find a deep cave to hide in, 
In a million years they'll find me; 
Only dust. . .and a plaque. . . 
That reads "Here Lies Poor, Old, Jack"_.


----------



## caelum

Rebecca Black - Friday


----------



## ZachinaHat

These aren't the droids you're looking for- Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## TheFuhrer02

caelum said:


> Rebecca Black - Friday









Oh noes, caelum has been hit by a lethal virus! Helps him! X\'D

Ok, Back to topic:

*Where'd You Go?* - The Mighty, Mighty Bosstones, _More Noise and Other Disturbance_


----------



## Leyline

Enter One - Sol Seppy

I'd like this played at my funeral, thanx.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Get On Your Boots* - U2, _No Line On The Horizon_


----------



## _ Ellie _ Sinclair _

In a Sentimental Mood - John Coltrane


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Hallelujah* - Rufus Wainwright


----------



## _ Ellie _ Sinclair _

A Taste of Honey - Chet Baker


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Cool Change* - Little River Band, _First Under the Wire_


----------



## _ Ellie _ Sinclair _

Caração Vagabundo - Karrin Allyson


----------



## Jinxi

John Mayer - Edge of Desire


----------



## terrib

YouTube - Till We Ain't Strangers Anymore - Bon Jovi (Official Video)


Till we Ain't Strangers Anymore- Bon Jovi


----------



## _ Ellie _ Sinclair _

Dear Old Stockholm - Miles Davis

My one and only - Art Tatum


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Chevaliers de Sangreal* - Hanz Zimmer, _The Da Vinci Code_


----------



## _ Ellie _ Sinclair _

SnM - Rihanna


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Lux Aeterna* - Clint Mansell, _Requiem for a Dream_


----------



## _ Ellie _ Sinclair _

Q.T. - Richard Elliot


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Mandolin Rain* - Bruce Hornsby and The Range, _The Way It Is_


----------



## Deleted member 33527

YouTube - Chairlift - Bruises


----------



## garza

'Good Night, Saigon', Billy Joel. Classic. xO reminded me of it, though it wasn't the song he was thinking of.


----------



## caelum

TheFuhrer02 said:


> *Chevaliers de Sangreal* - Hanz Zimmer, _The Da Vinci Code_


Such an epic song, probably my favourite from Hans Zimmer.

Amanda Marshall - Let It Rain


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Billionaire* - Travie McCoy Feat. Bruno Mars, _Lazarus_


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Today* - Smashing Pumpkins, _Siamese Dream_


----------



## BipBopRealGoodNop

happiness by ken dodd!


----------



## Ilasir Maroa

Teach Your Children by Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Tristan Und Isolde* - Richard Wagner


----------



## Guy Faukes

The Warmth - Incubus


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Por Ti Volare* - Andrea Bocelli, _Amore_


----------



## caelum

Imogen Heap - The Moment I Said It


----------



## Tom88

I've had The Strokes' new album and Cee-Lo Green's Lady Killer on constant rotation all week.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Crocodile Rock* - Sir Elton John, _Don't Shoot Me, I'm Just the Piano Player_


----------



## C J Thorne

Spastically happy power metal eg Helloween.  Always seems to cheer me up after writing a depressing scene!


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Elevator* - David Archuleta, _The Other Side of Down_


----------



## The Thing

[video=youtube;qcfaltp8CL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcfaltp8CL0[/video]


----------



## LuciaStar

Faster - Within Temptation


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Clair de Lune* - Claude Debussy, _Essential: Classical Collection_


----------



## caelum

David Guetta feat Kid Cudi - Memories


----------



## LuciaStar

Get Down, Make Love by Nine Inch Nails. Hai! Imma pervert, nice to meet you! <3


----------



## Custard

How you love me now - Hey Monday (punk rock)


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Battle of the Heroes* - John Williams, _Star Wars III: Revenge of the Sith, The Original Motion Picture Soundtrack_


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Never Forgive Me, Never Forget Me by Akira Yamaoka (Silent Hill 3)

Now it's Lighthouse Music by Hans Zimmer; guy's a genius.


----------



## Somnium Shadow

*Within You and Without You* by The Beatles


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*You've Lost That Loving Feeling* - Hall and Oates, _Rock 'n Soul_


----------



## Unbrokenkiss

_Tangled up in me_  - Skye Sweetnam


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Caruso* - Paul Potts, _One Chance_


----------



## Custard

Like the angel - Rise Against


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*What About Now* - Chris Daughtry, _Daughtry_


----------



## caelum

Eminem - Run Rabbit Run

One of the songs that shows what a lyrical genius Eminem is.


----------



## Ajay

"Chasing Cars" - by Snow Patrol


----------



## Custard

Please don't say you are lazy - I have no idea who sung this but it is the ending song of k-on!


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Swept Away* - Christopher Cross, _Back of My Mind_


----------



## Zguba

Right now: *Fever Ray* -  'When I Grow Up'


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Summer Breeze* - Seals & Crofts, _Summer Breeze_


----------



## The Thing

*Summer Breeze* - Type O Negative


----------



## terrib

On My Own..Patti LaBelle and Michael McDonald


YouTube - Patti LaBelle - On My Own ft. Michael McDonald


----------



## Glass Pencil

Rolling In The Deep by Adele.

For like the 4th time today. Got linked to a youtube video of it on Twitter and had to buy it on iTunes.

Now I feel like some kind of advertising spam bot. 

(But seriously that woman has some pipes.)


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Honky Cat* - Sir Elton John, _Honky Chateau_


----------



## Custard

Banda (human) - by Bilal Khan


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Sleepers Awake* - Johann Sebastian Bach, _Essential Classical Collection_


----------



## The Blue Pencil

:flower:Stupid Girl-Garbage


----------



## The Blue Pencil

Glass Pencil said:


> Rolling In The Deep by Adele.
> 
> For like the 4th time today. Got linked to a youtube video of it on Twitter and had to buy it on iTunes.
> 
> Now I feel like some kind of advertising spam bot.
> 
> (But seriously that woman has some pipes.)


I can't stop listening to that song!


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Roxanne* - Sting & The Police, _Every Breath You Take_


----------



## caelum

Snow Patrol - Open Your Eyes


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*The Only Exception* - Paramore, _Brand New Eyes_


----------



## Custard

Rock Party anthem - LMAFAO


----------



## Bruno Spatola

One Summer's Day by Joe Hisaishi - YouTube - Spirited Away - One Summer's day


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*All of the Lights* - Kanye West Feat. Rihanna, _My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy_


----------



## caelum

Matthew Good Band - Strange Days


----------



## Deleted member 33527

YouTube - Nancy Ajram - Ah We Noss /


----------



## Custard

I am not bitter -Teddy Giger


----------



## Nick

_Walking Far From Home_ - Iron and Wine
Truly brilliant lyrics, and very bold, which is a change from many of his other songs.


----------



## MeeQ

Help I'm alive - Metric


----------



## Bruno Spatola

La Campanella - performed by Yundi Lee

YouTube - La Campanella by Yundi Li

He has some serious skill.


----------



## caelum

Neverending White Lights - My Life Without Me


----------



## ScientistAsHero

TV On the Radio - "You" from Nine Types of Light


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Grenade* - Bruno Mars, _Doo-Wops and Hooligans_


----------



## Hawke

This might sound silly, but...

Forget You - Glee, performed by Gwyneth Paltrow

YouTube - GLEE - "Forget You" Full Performance feat. Gwyneth Paltrow!


----------



## Nick

Hawke said:


> This might sound silly, but...
> 
> Forget You - Glee, performed by Gwyneth Paltrow
> 
> YouTube - GLEE - "Forget You" Full Performance feat. Gwyneth Paltrow!


 
Many of my good friends are obsessed with Glee. It's all they'll ever listen to, and refuse to listen to anything else... Just be happy you're not them. 


As for myself, I'm still stuck on Iron & Wine, but this time the songs are _Rabbit Will Run_ and _Godless Brother in Love_:

[video=youtube;cbFKA8URvDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbFKA8URvDI[/video]

[video=youtube;g0AWCRs_p6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0AWCRs_p6g[/video]


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Sabre Dance* - Aram Kachaturian


----------



## Custard

Chu Chu lovely muni muni mura mura purin purin boron nururureorero (great name) - by Maximum the Hormone (this is their name not a grammer mistake )


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Walk On By* - Dionne Warwick, _Make Way for Dionne Warwick_


----------



## Bruno Spatola

YouTube - ICO OST, T10: Queen

So dense and rousing, yet very basic. The simplest songs tend to be the most effective. It's really quite blood-curdling to me when I crank it up. 

One of my favourite songs in a videogame; one of the _many_ reasons I loved ICO.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocfxVwsiKvw

Lovely melody in this one; makes me think of lost parts of myself, floating away, just out of reach. Memories or what, I'm not quite sure. Comforts me, though.


----------



## The Revious One

Justice - Cross

New single made 'Civilization' made me revisit this. The french really know thier electro house music. This album brings me back to 2008 summer, some great parties and great times.

Testament - The New Order

Another album I've resvisited, still fantastic. I still think Testament are better than at leat two of 'The Big Four of Thrash'. Their still pretty consistent, so are Megadeth it has to be said.


----------



## HunterT

Hanging Tree by Queens of the Stone Agehttp://www.writingforums.com/newreply.php?p=304063&noquote=1


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Terminator 2: Main Theme by Brad Fiedel. 

DUN DUN DUN DUN-DUN. . .DUN DUN DUN DUN-DUN!


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Country Road* - John Denver, _Poems, Prayers and Promises_


----------



## Guy Faukes

Mykonos by Fleet Foxes


----------



## obi_have

Gramarye by Remy Zero


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Discombobulate* - Hans Zimmer, _Sherlock Holmes_


----------



## Nick

_White Winter Hymnal_ - *Fleet Foxes*

And also

_Concerning Hobbits_ - *Howard Shore* (Lord of The Rings: The Fellowship of The Ring)


----------



## JosephB

I love Fleet Foxes -- nice choice.


----------



## BipBopRealGoodNop

Seeing as I've recently got a new iPod I'm downloading piles of songs. At the moment, I am listening to Gorillaz. I used to like them when i was a bit younger. I like best the song 'clint eastwood,


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*The Scientist* - Coldplay, _A Rush of Blood to the Head_


----------



## obi_have

Four on the Floor - Lee Brice


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Long, Long Time Ago by Javier Navarrete 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZWqe9_XAyI

Beautiful film; beautiful soundtrack. Only five or six songs can make me cry, and that's one of them. Stunning.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Gonna Be A Lovely Day* - Kirk Franklin, _The Nu Nation Project_


----------



## caelum

Russell Watson - Where My Heart Will Take Me


----------



## Bruno Spatola

YouTube - Nausicaa - Ohmu To No Kouryuu (Interchange With The Ohmu)

From _Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind._ Ah, the purity in a child's voice. :cry:


----------



## TheFuhrer02

A couple of minutes ago:
*Let's Get It Started* - Black Eyed Peas, _Elephunk_

As of this post:
*Don't Lie* - Black Eyed Peas, _Monkey Business_

(Currently watching MTV.)


----------



## caelum

*Nicki Minaj* - Super Bass


----------



## Forest Girl

Return to Innocence
Enigma
[video=youtube;Rk_sAHh9s08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk_sAHh9s08&feature=fvsr[/video]


----------



## ScientistAsHero

I just picked up _The Hazards of Love_ by the Decembrists, and have kept repeating _The Hazards of Love (Revenge!)_ many times since I bought it. It literally sends chills up my spine. Anybody who's heard _The Rake Song_ will recognize it as a creepy conclusion of that tune. The whole album is amazing.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I'm listening to two things played simultaneously on Youtubedoubler.com: _Dearly Beloved II_ by Yoko Shimomura mixed with the sound of rain. I think it's beautiful. . . .

http://youtubedoubler.com/?video1=h...tch?v=1pSyYhRYeIM&start2=0&authorName=Over+30


----------



## Kiz-zy

Sweet Disposition - The Temper Traps


----------



## Nick

Just listened to:

*For Whom the Bell Tolls - *_Metallica

_*Immigrant Song - *_Led Zeppelin
_*Highway to Hell - *_AC/DC


_It's been a rocky night.


----------



## Custard

Tip the scales- Rise against
Follow me- Breaking Benjamin

Rock the house!


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Just Can't Get Enough* - The Black Eyed Peas, _The Beginning_


----------



## BipBopRealGoodNop

*Masterchef Synesthesia - *Swede Mason ft. Gregg Wallace and John Torode
[video=youtube;IfeyUGZt8nk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfeyUGZt8nk[/video]

*Lights Off *- Mike Fantastic


----------



## Diablodude

Oh lord, I could post in this thread every five minutes.

This second? Year of the Cat ~ Al Stewart


----------



## Edgewise

Just listened to the Rolling Stone's _Exile on Main St. _from start to finish.


----------



## Nicky

[video=youtube;qnZv7lw2Dyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnZv7lw2Dyg[/video]


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Rainbow Veins* - Owl City, _Maybe I'm Dreaming_


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Mark Murphy- Stolen Moments


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Foxryder said:


> Every Tear Is a Waterfall - Coldplay



Listening to it now. A great song.


----------



## terrib

Said I loved you but I lied...

YouTube - ‪said i loved you...but i lied with lyrics‬&rlm;


----------



## BipBopRealGoodNop

*Hey Ya! *_OutKast_
[video=youtube;PWgvGjAhvIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWgvGjAhvIw[/video]

*The Flood *_Take That
_<em>[video]&lt;iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/aCHg5r6rFoI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen&gt;&lt;/iframe&gt;[/video]


----------



## Foxryder

TheFuhrer02 said:


> Listening to it now. A great song.



Oh yeah! Love Coldplay. Love that song. 

Listening to *Dido*-See the sun again


----------



## BipBopRealGoodNop

*Kidz *Take That
*You've Got To..* The Young Punx
*Nine2Five *The Ordinary Boys


----------



## Winston

_Fol Chen_:  *In Ruins

*I love a depressingly upbeat song.


----------



## Zabobula

"Music" by Eric Sermon.


----------



## caelum

Rod Stewart - Ooh La La


----------



## DuKane

Oasis - Stop crying your heart out


----------



## Hawke

Story Of Your Life - Five For Fighting

‪Five For Fighting - Story Of Your Life‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Bruno Spatola

The Last Laugh of the Laughter by Travis


----------



## Hawke

Rod Stewart - The Motown Song


----------



## Hawke

OneRepublic - Secrets

‪OneRepublic - Secrets‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Deleted member 33527

This is one of my favorite songs. It's in Arabic and Spanish: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N_1e9hBVg4&feature=related


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Edward Scissorhands: Main Theme by Danny Elfman -- ‪Edward Scissorhands OST Introduction (Main Titles)‬&rlm; - YouTube

Sanctuary by Jack Wall -- ‪Jade Empire - Sanctuary (music)‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Winston

_The Night Monk Returned to Heaven_ by The Manhattan Transfer.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Alligator Sky* by Owl City _from All Things Bright and Beautiful_


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Streets of Rage Intro by Yuzo Koshiro (SEGAAAAAA!) -- ‪Streets of Rage Intro‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Plant Life* - Owl City, _All Things Bright and Beautiful_


----------



## BobbyKing

Chris Tomlin - ARRIVING album, 'Unfailing Love'.....


----------



## Jinxi

Third Eye Blind - Jumper


----------



## Writ-with-Hand

I've been listening to fat Cee Lo's jam _Forget You _daily. I like the video too because it warms my heart with images of a culture of middle-class, safe, educated, Southern, Black-American life. Brings back fond memories of evenings spent strolling on the beautiful campus of Hampton University in Virginia when I was in the military. It really irked me for some years watching metro-sexual, young, black, male R&B singers put out videos projecting themselves superficially as "thugs" or "gangsters." But whatever sells...

[video=youtube;bKxodgpyGec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKxodgpyGec[/video]





Dreamworx95 said:


> This is one of my favorite songs. It's in Arabic and Spanish: ‪Gipsy kings & Alabina habibi ya nour el ein rare version‬&rlm; - YouTube



Hmm... I like that.


----------



## Hawke

I know every word of this song and sang along with it, Writ. I'm sure tens of people are grateful that they aren't here right now. lol

R.E.M. - Losing My Religion
‪R.E.M. Losing My Religion‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Nick

[video=youtube;PGrcPRw6yYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGrcPRw6yYU[/video]

Finally, he's returning to his roots. I love the song at 3:30 when done acoustically like this.


----------



## Hawke

Very nice, Nick. Bookmarked. 



Maroon 5 - Never Gonna Leave This Bed
‪Maroon 5 - Never Gonna Leave This Bed‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Writ-with-Hand

Hawke said:


> *I know every word of this song and sang along with it, Writ.* I'm sure tens of people are grateful that they aren't here right now. lol
> 
> R.E.M. - Losing My Religion
> ‪R.E.M. Losing My Religion‬&rlm; - YouTube




Along with which song, Cee lo or REM?


----------



## Hawke

Cee lo. 

Peace Of Mind - Boston


----------



## MadBen

"Inner Universe" - I think it's by "Origa". Maybe you know it as the title music of "Ghost in the shell SAC" anime series (first season).


----------



## Hawke

Rock and Roll Band - Boston


----------



## Edgewise

Hawke said:


> Rock and Roll Band - Boston



Let me guess.  _Smokin'_ is next?


----------



## Hawke

_Nooooooo._ ;P

Bach´s Cello Suite No. 1 - Yo-Yo Ma
‪Yo-Yo Ma plays the prelude from Bach´s Cello Suite No. 1‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Toccata and Fugue in D minor - BWV 565 by Bach

[video=youtube;_pY08e_tdtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pY08e_tdtA[/video]

Still the best rendition of it I've seen.


----------



## Winston

Whichever of my 11309 tracks on shuffle pops up next.... waiting....

_Lunatic Fringe_ by Red Rider


----------



## MyHorseIsMyLife

Plug in baby by Muse. Muse is my favorite band of all time


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Mass Effect: Main Theme by Sam Hulick and Jack Wall

[video=youtube;yVm_ljDSdwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVm_ljDSdwA[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 33527

Natalie Walker - Colorblind

‪Natalie Walker - Colorblind‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Jinxi

Henry Ate - Just (attempting to learn how to sing this song for a live gig...it is not exactly going according to plan )


----------



## caelum

This song doesn't really get old for me.

[video=youtube;7_weSk0BonM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_weSk0BonM[/video]


----------



## NikkiR

Jennifer Paige & Nick Carter - Beautiful Lie


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Queen and David Bowie - Under Pressure


----------



## Custard

Crazy Train - Bullet for my Valentine


----------



## Nacian

Louis Armstrong. 'I Wanna Be Like You' Amasing song!!


----------



## BipBopRealGoodNop

*K'Naan *Wavin' Flag (Celebration Mix) for 2010 World Cup
*Camera Obscura *French Navy
*Bad Behaviour *Jedward


----------



## Argentum

Game of Thrones theme
and
Diem Ex Dei by Globus


----------



## DuKane

Bumped into this the other day and now can't get it out of my head!

KLF - Last Train to Transcentral


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Rocketeer* - Far East Movement Feat. Ryan Tedder, _Free Wired_


----------



## Foxee

HB - Ambition


----------



## Baron

[video=youtube;5pPCYlYWO6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pPCYlYWO6w[/video]


----------



## Nick

Argentum said:


> Game of Thrones theme
> and
> Diem Ex Dei by Globus



I love the Game of Thrones theme. Have you heard the Heavy Metal cover of it on YouTube?

*Johnny B. Goode - *_Chuck Berry_


----------



## Tom88

'Satellite Skin' by Modest Mouse.

And I've been trying to get my head around the new Chili's single 'Rain Dance Maggie'. Very perplexing single choice...


----------



## Winston

"Swinging Doors" by Merle Haggard and the Strangers


----------



## Argentum

Nick said:


> I love the Game of Thrones theme. Have you heard the Heavy Metal cover of it on YouTube?



Oh yes I have! Love it! As well as that violin version, which is pretty darn good too.
Last song listened too: Probably a rock cover of "Paparazzi" by Lady Gaga.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Rolling in the Deep* - Adele, _21_


----------



## caelum

*Diablo* - Tristram


----------



## Argentum

Anyone seen the horror/scary movie: the Messengers? Well, that movie theme is so eerie. I love it. Still listening to it.


----------



## beanlord56

I've recently become addicted to "Heroes Aboard" by Ramin Djawadi from Medal of Honor (2010). It's so patriotic, dark, and moving, and it helps me feel the exact mood I imagnined my story in.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Vangelis - Memories of Green - YouTube

One of my all-time favourite movie tracks; it truly consoles me, almost to the point where everything else seems to disappear . . . like a mother's hug.


----------



## Hawke

Gretchen Wilson - Redneck Woman - YouTube


----------



## caelum

The Tea Party - Heaven Coming Down


----------



## Deleted member 33527

Breathe me -- sia - YouTube


----------



## Circle

Therion – Dark Venus Persephone


----------



## Winston

Loves Me Like A Rock by Paul Simon


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Check _this_ out:

[video=youtube;MvF8XWr17nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvF8XWr17nw[/video]

Stunning.


----------



## caelum

Notorious BIG - Juicy


----------



## Nick

[video=youtube;Gxmhpaq6I4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gxmhpaq6I4E[/video]

Hits a wonderful crescendo at about 8:00.


----------



## DuKane

Zombie - The Cranberries. Its in my head, in my head, etc, etc.


----------



## Tatham

Gary Numan - Dead Sun Rising Radio Edit (Youtube)


----------



## Winston

(no one's been listening to music in the last month?)

"Everyday I Write The Book" by Elvis Costello.

Catchy, with smart lyrics.  Are there any decent singer-songwriters out there anymore?


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*Ogmuno Soffre* - Paul Potts, _One Chance_


----------



## Bagit

Well...somebody had to turn the stereo up! :lone: Dam! I couldn't go a day without some good rock!

This one goes out to WF...  Burnin' for You / Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Jeko

'All I know' by Matrix and Futurebound.


----------



## MrGodlock

Nocturne of Shadows by ArtificialFear via LoZ: Metal | Artificial Fear


----------



## tshuki

Currently I tend to listen to this song a lot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTg-fE1WNmg
I overall like techno and japanese ones are kind of different from european ones, they tend to choose a different set of voices.


----------



## Cefor

FFVII - Cosmo Canyon theme - YouTube


----------



## duckswithxeyeliner

New Divide by Linkin Park..
But only because my Pandora won't let me skip anymore.
How is Linkin Park relative at all to Five Finger Death Punch and Rage Against the Machine...
In my opinion, it's not.


----------



## Jeko

Porter Robinson - Unison.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Inspired by the Premier League:

[video=youtube;agVpq_XXRmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agVpq_XXRmU&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

[video=youtube;re32xnyYP3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=re32xnyYP3A&amp;list=UUS613EogLXE0lTsxyC1cWLA&amp;  feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Kyra

At the moment, I'm leaping back and forth from 'You're going down' by Sick Puppies to 'Bartholomew' by The Silent Comedy.


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;CZo12LIWqYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZo12LIWqYw[/video]


----------



## N3aR

"Everything" by Michael Bublé. His voice touches souls.. I'm also half-listening to "The Golden Age" by The Asteroids Galaxy tour.


----------



## justbishop

In reality, nothing, but "Hey Ya" (or however you spell it) by Outkast is stuck in my head. It played on the easy listening station in the car earlier today. I feel so old (considering I was listening to Outkast back in the days of ATLiens).


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;iJczYn2dvm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJczYn2dvm4[/video]


----------



## AvA

[video=youtube;L_jWHffIx5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_jWHffIx5E[/video]


----------



## BlueJay

*Wolf Gang!*

[video=youtube;dqV3qki4XUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqV3qki4XUY[/video]


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;zUwEIt9ez7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUwEIt9ez7M[/video]


----------



## Winston

"I Shall Be Released" by Bakra Bata


----------



## Detention Veteran

A godawful rap song with loud meows and barks sprinkled throughout because the douchebags in my school's computer lab haven't heard of this amazing new invention called 'headphones'. -_-;


----------



## KangTheMad

[video=youtube;e9Xtl22x5Sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9Xtl22x5Sg&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;8vI886JQ7wI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vI886JQ7wI[/video]​


----------



## Sunny

[video=youtube;hLQl3WQQoQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLQl3WQQoQ0&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## Jeko

A mix of Skrillex songs (currently, Reptile and Scary Monsters & Nice Sprites at the same time).


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;3mC2ixOAivA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mC2ixOAivA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Detention Veteran

[video=youtube;fAFP0IoMfsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAFP0IoMfsA[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;BgpOV-wc9i8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgpOV-wc9i8&feature=related[/video]​


----------



## Sunny

[video=youtube;IaZMST-vHfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaZMST-vHfM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;o34NnKD58oM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o34NnKD58oM[/video]


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

The Titus Podcast


----------



## Gerry_VDS

Sympathy for the Devil - The Rolling Stones


----------



## wyf

Gerry you are a man of impeccable taste.


----------



## JimJanuary

The Smiths - Back to the Old House


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;qjHlgrGsLWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjHlgrGsLWQ[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;Hk3tURx8a2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk3tURx8a2Q[/video]​


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Qvv-LpTBWVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qvv-LpTBWVk[/video]


----------



## Amber Leaf

Metalica - Nothing Else Matters


----------



## IanMGSmith

Metalika? hmmm, wonder what they play? ...must look them up sometime.

Right now, after a busy week, as I check emails, facebook and WF, listening to some precious live recordings of a (now deceased) solo artist called Josh Sithole, an ethnic South African name.

davidmarais.com - and click on the name "Josh Sithole" which appears in the text. 

These are not studio recordings and are really meant (I think) for fans to remember many evenings listening to his amazing style and skills.

Those were my drinking days and we would kick off the Friday night pub-crawl at a venue called "Coco de Mer" in an Indian Ocean coastal resort called Umhlanga. I'll never forget the sight of this diminutive performer sitting on the low-stage steps in his usual upright manner and boy! ...the music flowed like magic.

Back in my own guitar playing days I picked up a bit of Josh's arrangements on "Whiter Shade of Pale" and even my inept adaptation of his style never failed to win audience approval.

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Amber Leaf

> Metalika? hmmm, wonder what they play? ...must look them up sometime.



I can't work out if you're trying to be sarcastic or not.


----------



## IanMGSmith

Amber Leaf said:


> I can't work out if you're trying to be sarcastic or not.



Heard the name before and may have heard a few bars of their music but, if I did, I did not know who it was. Wikipedia says they were formed in 1981 and I have now (knowingly) listened to a bit of this recording - Metallica - Nothing Else Matters (Live - Udine, Italy) - MetOnTour - YouTube

There you go, I now know what Metallica sound like.


----------



## Gallowglass

/\ There's another lifter in here? I thought I'd be the only one.

But, yep, listening to Noah and the Whale - Life is Life


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;n2r2SDlzeAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2r2SDlzeAA[/video]


----------



## Jeko

The first piece I'll be playing for my grade 7 fulte exam, in an hour. My dad's rehearsing the accompaniment, and I'm just about to get back to rehearsing with him...


----------



## Walter F.

Longing/Love-
George Winston


----------



## Jeko

The flute exam went well!


----------



## Sunny

[video=youtube;3uSbK0o0efw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uSbK0o0efw[/video]


----------



## Apple Ice

Come as you are - Nirvana
It's such a good song


----------



## Winston

Apple Ice, Dale & Amber, your tastes are exquisite. Sunny, I think you have my daughter's playlist.  She wants it back.:lol:

Me: _Dirty Little Rockstar _by The Cult.


----------



## IanMGSmith

Cadence said:


> The flute exam went well!



...glad it went well Cadence and hope you get a good grade.


----------



## IanMGSmith

Rough clip of a song I was tryin' to build many years ago. Ditched because the lyrics are too harsh and I'm not such a harsh fella, I hope. LOL

Never got to add guitars or drums etc. (bit like a backing track) and kept it anyways 'cause I like the kind of "bounce" it achieves on high volume. No compensation for offended ear drums. (smile)

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=4607289&q=hi&newref=1

PS: wonders of latter day software ("Audacity") pitches my voice a few octaves higher than I normally sound on a cold day.


----------



## Amber Leaf

Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi's Dead.


----------



## Kevin

The video's pretty silly, but I like ythe music (it's better at full blast)                                                                                              TV On The Radio - Wolf Like Me - YouTube


----------



## Kytona

Staind playlist is what I turned on after work... It's on random, trying to mellow out after a long and stressful day.

Currently: Staind - Warm Safe Place.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

RSC Podcast


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;qbRROmHtpFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbRROmHtpFU[/video]​


----------



## Apple Ice

Winston, as is yours.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;KxzhiyQj6zI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxzhiyQj6zI[/video]


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;PxyISsA0Oh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxyISsA0Oh0[/video]


----------



## Kyle R

Sex Funk Dance Rhythm

[video=youtube;8AvpBWu7PKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AvpBWu7PKE[/video]


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;HcZ6JQv0DPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcZ6JQv0DPo[/video]


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;yiQ7S38nKog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiQ7S38nKog[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

[video=youtube_share;QTrbD5EmAwc]http://youtu.be/QTrbD5EmAwc[/video]


----------



## Circle

Vangelis – Blade Runner (End Titles)


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;QWfbGGZE07M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWfbGGZE07M&amp;feature=related[/video]​


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;RVEdYYMlOJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVEdYYMlOJ4[/video]


----------



## Jeko

Zedd's Remix of Skrillex & The Doors - 'Breakn a Sweat'. So much bass!


----------



## garza

Billy Joel - 'Goodnight Saigon'


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;8z-l5sF8Vp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z-l5sF8Vp8[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

[video=youtube;XJugTSxGg8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJugTSxGg8Y[/video]


----------



## KathyReynolds

Gym Class Heroes - The Fighter


----------



## GonneLights

Django Reinhardt - Django's tiger - YouTube - Django's Tiger, Django Reinhardt.


----------



## Winston

No corresponding video I could find.  Enjoy using the theatre of your mind...

Teenage Enema Nurses In Bondage - YouTube


----------



## philistine

KarKingJack said:


> Django Reinhardt - Django's tiger - YouTube - Django's Tiger, Django Reinhardt.



Django Reinhardt! :victorious:


----------



## Kytona

Linkin Park - Lost In The Echo.


----------



## helium

Grutu - MGMT - YouTube

Only band I've been listening to for weeks.


----------



## IanMGSmith

1 July 1916 battle of the Somme commences. More than a million men cut down in a single battle. 

What would go through your mind as you go "over the top" into the deadly hail of machine guns, with some of your fellow men behind, waiting to shoot if you turn back.

Apols for sombre note, I'm a 50s baby with Gparents in WW1 and parents in WWII and some kin we kids would never meet.

[video=youtube;iKYG2_OlNTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKYG2_OlNTQ[/video]

_Total number of military and civilian casualties in World War I was over 35 million. There were over 15 million deaths and 20 million wounded ranking it among the deadliest conflicts in human history._

Every attempt throughout history to unite europe has ended in bloodshed and guess what, with the echoes of two world wars still in our ears and with the gun barrels still warm from more recent efforts by Europeans desperate for ethnic freedom, the "visionaries" are at it again. 

http://www.nytimes.com/1994/06/17/opinion/17iht-edarthur.html?pagewanted=all

Once again murmurs of discontent rumble across europe, perhaps we should all pray for peace.

PS. hope our local rioters of recent don't think they were wagging the tail of a pussycat.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;ehSJ3e8_NgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehSJ3e8_NgU[/video]


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Aerosmith's I don't want to miss a thing


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Rather inspiring:

[video=youtube;0ah_Yf7ey1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ah_Yf7ey1Q[/video]


----------



## garza

Los Tigres del Norte - 'Golpes en el Corazon'


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Ray Stevens' Obama Budget Plan


----------



## Man From Mars

[video=youtube;R0uWF-37DAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0uWF-37DAM[/video]


----------



## JosephB

That might come under the "what was he thinking" category. Regardless, the man sure does have some pipes. 

Now I have to go listen to some SG to get that out of my head. (Insert optional smiley.)


----------



## Alabastrine

this compilation leaves me breathless. It's dark, sexy, and brilliant. I can't get enough of it.

Snow Patrol - The Lightning Strike (Parts I-III) - YouTube


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Robin Williams - Weapons Of Self Destruction


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

*This guy is AWESOME!!!*

Lord of the Rings Meets Metal


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;6qNuGj6uAyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qNuGj6uAyg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;QB0ordd2nOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QB0ordd2nOI[/video]


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Ol' Fartsy said:


> Robin Williams - Weapons Of Self Destruction



"She'll quickly go from 'Yes, we can' to 'Oh no, you didn't!'" X\'D

To Topic:

[video=youtube;l7olyho2BAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7olyho2BAM[/video]


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

[video=youtube;LTrk4X9ACtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTrk4X9ACtw[/video]​


----------



## misusscarlet

No light, No light from Florence and the Machine. so easy to sing and write too.


----------



## Winston

"Kiss Me, I'm Shit-faced" by the Dropkick Murphys


----------



## Juganhuy

This may sound weird, but when I drive to work which takes about thirty minutes I tend to put my phone on shuffle and I form my own play and story in my head as I am listening. Since it is random and I like a variety of music it can get a little weird.

Staind>Breaking benjamin>Linkin Park>Trapy>Neo>3 Doors Down>Gyote> then ended with a Jason Mraz song today.


----------



## JimJanuary

I Can't Breathe, Sharon Van Etten - YouTube
[video=youtube;FZixNE7NEJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZixNE7NEJ4[/video]


----------



## Alabastrine

I love Enya!


----------



## Alabastrine

misusscarlet said:


> No light, No light from Florence and the Machine. so easy to sing and write too.



Pretty much that entire cd is brilliance! My God I love her!


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

For you, Alabastrine:

[video=youtube;KGpTkv713vQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGpTkv713vQ[/video]

*Celtic Woman version of Orinoco Flow*​


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;wBfKXHoSvDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBfKXHoSvDM[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Just saw this band live last night and this song absolutely killed it. 

[video=youtube;pBc2lySKyjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBc2lySKyjU[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;VyCglfjMOa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyCglfjMOa0[/video]


----------



## Winston

"Warm Leatherette" by _The Normal

The Normal - Warm Leatherette (Crash music video) - YouTube

_


----------



## Elarian

I _was _listening to Adele 'Make You Feel My Love', until my 3 year old took over the cd player and put on 'Woody's Roundup' from toy story. :roll:


----------



## ElDavido

Black Keys - Lonely Boy. If you weren't a BK fan before then you will be after this video. It could legitimately be used as a cure for depression.**

[video=youtube_share;a_426RiwST8]http://youtu.be/a_426RiwST8[/video]

**Could not actually be used as a cure for depression...


----------



## HKayG

Boom Boom Pow. My iPods on shuffle at work. 

 But I keep replaying Alt J - Tessalate. Stunning song.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

They played it a bit too fast for me, but still great.

[video=youtube;0dwgIadE3IM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dwgIadE3IM[/video]


----------



## Elarian

I've got this stuck in my head:

Daddy's Gone - YouTube


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Music for gettin the F away from the books. 

[video=youtube;kV_9oz_zZDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kV_9oz_zZDU[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;-LElqwoBOJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LElqwoBOJE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;bjgFH01k0gU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjgFH01k0gU[/video]


----------



## Winston

Primus:  "My Name is Mud"


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Jon M, that's new to me and I like it; thanks.

Heard this at a bar tonight, remembered how awesome is. Let's embrace that teen angst...

[video=youtube;4qkrb9BJw0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qkrb9BJw0o&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;Vysgv7qVYTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vysgv7qVYTo[/video]


----------



## Fats Velvet

[video=youtube;sTSJYZyouek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTSJYZyouek[/video]


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> Jon M, that's new to me and I like it; thanks.


Well you turned me on to Liars, so I guess we're even. 

[video=youtube;0aq4ytbDv68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aq4ytbDv68&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## JimJanuary

Smashing Pumpkins - Thru the eyes of ruby


----------



## rebekahmichel

Mariah Carey Emotions


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;ORYPKnOuUj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORYPKnOuUj0[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Chanson for having finally gotten something to my advisor and getting the heck away from work for an evening. 

Most important line for those who don't speak ze French: De honte, je n'ai plus --> Of shame, I have no more

[video=youtube;oH0RrB8S4DA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH0RrB8S4DA[/video]
(I don't know what's up with the dorky picture)


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

[video=youtube;90e8ryPDKWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90e8ryPDKWo[/video]​


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Let's all just relax.

[video=youtube;PvIsO2rGkYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvIsO2rGkYI[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;3jV6TnBC2nk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jV6TnBC2nk[/video]


----------



## hawky94

Gotta be some Ed. "They say she's in the class A team."[video=youtube;UAWcs5H-qgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAWcs5H-qgQ[/video]


----------



## bigjantailor

Iron Maiden, Brave New World... a great book too. ;-)

Have fun, Jan


----------



## JimJanuary

Tame Impala - Elephant
[video=youtube;b0jqPvpn3sY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0jqPvpn3sY[/video]


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;SOq8rzY5rF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOq8rzY5rF4[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;alxY5euYUu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alxY5euYUu0[/video]


----------



## Sunny

[video=youtube;ejorQVy3m8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejorQVy3m8E[/video]


----------



## Cat M.

In the time it took to write this (I'm ADHD, got distracted by head-banging), Dear Insanity by Asking Alexandria, I'm a Monster by Of Mice and Men, and The Boy Who Could Fly by Pierce The Veil:3


----------



## Nicky

[video=youtube;aYo_jsGEmhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYo_jsGEmhM[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;Rl03afAqeFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl03afAqeFQ[/video]


----------



## Winston

This:

[video=youtube;Ar6-J6WHnwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Ar6-J6WHnwY[/video]

Eat them up, YUM!


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

[video=youtube;eRte8C_cXbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRte8C_cXbk[/video]

This girl's GOT TALENT!!!​


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;evRnxYqIlNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evRnxYqIlNQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

work music
[video=youtube;HL548cHH3OY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL548cHH3OY[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;F3hkPtQqk08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3hkPtQqk08[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

...g'nite all, sweet dreams

[video=youtube_share;w3-NPD52p4Y]http://youtu.be/w3-NPD52p4Y[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Shambly slow dance.

 [video=youtube;RTcQlBO2efY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTcQlBO2efY[/video]


----------



## TinyDancer

Sóley - Pretty Face - YouTube


----------



## Tatham

HIM - Don't Fear The Reaper
[video=youtube;Y6ujKaPAjBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ujKaPAjBQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;1JUTL2wAX9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JUTL2wAX9M[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;oL2AlXWVbKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oL2AlXWVbKU[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

Worked 5 years on 'toti beach with Mike Smith who passed away August last year. This is Mike and Ros' daughter, Tammy Lee.  

[video=youtube_share;R1ug25VFohw]http://youtu.be/R1ug25VFohw[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;Puph1hejMQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Puph1hejMQE[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

:shock:

I'm going to have a terrible nightmare about that one.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Iasm said:
			
		

> I'm going to have a terrible nightmare about that one.



Mayby this will lessen that nightmare:

[video=youtube;3zFop9mONWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zFop9mONWs[/video]​


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Not sure if the California raisins or the lovelorn melting claymation monsters are scarier, but actually I enjoyed both. Music better on the latter, though. 

Anyway, something soothing for bedtime.
[video=youtube;4BSfKcuNpH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BSfKcuNpH0[/video]


----------



## Kevin

I'm not listening to this but while we were on the subject of claymation:                                                                    sorry , i just realized there are some scenes that need to be ...edited.


----------



## Alabastrine

Breath of Life - Florence + The Machine. Turn off the lights and crank it up. Pure perfection.


----------



## Jon M

Do a lot of writing with this album on. 

[video=youtube;uknWIdt3UMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uknWIdt3UMQ[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;KXBBS0uHRi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXBBS0uHRi0[/video]
work-writing


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;nDDkpuQMBJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDDkpuQMBJ8[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

song for biking home in a thunderstorm after a drink or three.
[video=youtube;lTiuYwjlMG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTiuYwjlMG8[/video]
not admitting I did.


----------



## Arcopitcairn

Boilerplate-ish song, fun video.

[video=youtube;zlK5abIJRyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlK5abIJRyM[/video]


----------



## toonleon

Poe Man's Dreams-Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

[video=youtube;Ee82zRhh8WY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee82zRhh8WY[/video]​


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;RR98qq9iHmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RR98qq9iHmw[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;3qb-hWUE7-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qb-hWUE7-A&amp;feature=list_other&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9AqzWKlojGPT9e1DqxCOIws[/video]
a beautiful day to lie around in the grass and sing pop songs.


----------



## Jon M

Makes me all warm and fuzzy inside.

[video=youtube;NVLAcKRmjt4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVLAcKRmjt4[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;rQ1jkbQOfUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQ1jkbQOfUM[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

CAFFEINE.
[video=youtube;4fqTGMR_asI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fqTGMR_asI[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

Love Her.

[video=youtube;ESigE4Upmgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESigE4Upmgc[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;HeBMHnJqAvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeBMHnJqAvM[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Two paragraphs between me and freedom.
[video=youtube;h_w0IannuVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_w0IannuVE[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;TfSW51kaEpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfSW51kaEpI[/video]


----------



## Jon M

Well I'll see your Love & Rockets, and raise you a Bauhaus.

[video=youtube;wCuL9Z019KE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCuL9Z019KE[/video]


----------



## fwc577

If you don't know this band and you like rock then you should.  This is one of the bands that is truly amazing and has somehow (unfortunatly for their pocket books) managed to stay under the radar.  They are launching their next album via a kickstarter campaign.

[video=youtube_share;jIL7MDwxpzM]http://youtu.be/jIL7MDwxpzM[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;FGGFpLogHcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGGFpLogHcs[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;PbypmzUpYsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbypmzUpYsY[/video]
good day for melancholy guitars.


----------



## JimJanuary

Some Ariel Pink to wake me up on this fine morning
[video=youtube;91lMOYMuN40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91lMOYMuN40[/video]


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> good day for melancholy guitars.


Sooo good.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

soundtrack for pretending to be too cool for school
[video=youtube;UIz71AIYY7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIz71AIYY7g[/video]


----------



## JimJanuary

[video=youtube;gSLd9rjYgUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSLd9rjYgUg[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;J4fNGHKX5XE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4fNGHKX5XE[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;YWIhwplfx4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWIhwplfx4Q[/video]


----------



## TinyDancer

Capoeira Lesson p.1 Conditioning (Russian) - YouTube 

turned my mood around and to practice for when I start again. Also in the mood of Rio being the next olympics : )


----------



## Deleted member 49710

on an earnest altcountry kick, I guess.
[video=youtube;4bYdw6odA4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bYdw6odA4Y[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

calming song for silly testy mood.
[video=youtube;VRE2NpdTF7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRE2NpdTF7o[/video]


----------



## Jon M

Could listen to this forever.

[video=youtube;zvTkTT_Ht80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvTkTT_Ht80[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;VgBpUloD4_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgBpUloD4_s[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;rmjMFPSLXI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmjMFPSLXI4[/video]


----------



## JustinSaysHola

*Fun.*

I currently have the entirety of the album "Aim and Ignite" by Fun. on repeat. Though, my favorite song is this one.

[video=youtube;AIoaiTwLk6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIoaiTwLk6I[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;fi4ZtGrFeec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fi4ZtGrFeec&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;CNJ238Fwrk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNJ238Fwrk4[/video]


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

[video=youtube;BKZqGJONH68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKZqGJONH68[/video]​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

[video=youtube;Jd9zYKLepCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd9zYKLepCw[/video]​


----------



## playingthepianodrunk

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jr3x4oJrDs" target="_blank">[video=youtube;6jr3x4oJrDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jr3x4oJrDs[/video]


----------



## playingthepianodrunk

[video=youtube;ciw8UwlbjhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciw8UwlbjhM[/video]


----------



## playingthepianodrunk

[video=youtube;G61UV0U0APc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G61UV0U0APc[/video]


----------



## playingthepianodrunk

[video=youtube;rLLcBMJiSv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLLcBMJiSv4[/video]


----------



## Jon M

When I had my wisdom teeth pulled out, I laid in bed for days and listened to nothing but this song. Considering it's only a minute thirty, ... that's a hell of a lot of replays. Still does something for me. 

[video=youtube;tpxCkYX8vHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpxCkYX8vHQ[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

running through my head tonight.
[video=youtube;sOPIySsXZlA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOPIySsXZlA[/video]


----------



## JimJanuary

[video=youtube;-hYiY1vOOVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hYiY1vOOVw[/video]


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

[video=youtube;nADTbWQof7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nADTbWQof7Y[/video]​


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;9bZkp7q19f0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0[/video]


----------



## JimJanuary

[video=youtube;wf9Hh6pu78I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf9Hh6pu78I[/video]


----------



## Fats Velvet

[video=youtube;4xDceKm-IeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xDceKm-IeU&amp;list=FLVTPAbAz7bImwFsafUu_gHQ&amp;index=2&amp;feature=  plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Fats Velvet

lasm said:


> running through my head tonight.
> [video=youtube;sOPIySsXZlA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOPIySsXZlA[/video]



Color Me Impressed.  Another 'Mats fan.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Heck yeah. _Let it be_ is probably one of my favorite albums ever. A few stinkers like on all their albums, but a lot of amazing, too.


----------



## Dave Watson

Just had System of a Down's "Steal This Album" on in the car. Awesome stuff! 

BOOM! BOOM! BOOM! BOOM!


----------



## JackKnife

I listen to different things depending on what's going on in my story at the moment, but there are some songs that I generally just always have on my Winamp playlist because they fit the environment so well.

One song that gets my gut wrenched every time I hear it though, is Kansas' Dust In The Wind, because I've reserved it for a very dramatic and (possibly) controversial scene. If it comes on the radio, boom, I'm in my own world.


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;jR6_X6RKWqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR6_X6RKWqw[/video]


----------



## Industrial

The first track off the best album of all time. The tracks are all continuous and thus should be played in order.

[video=youtube;Qa4JW1jTJB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa4JW1jTJB4[/video]


----------



## Jon M

Been such an awesome good stellar amazing couple of days, yes, yes it has. 

[video=youtube;BhnwUREKd9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhnwUREKd9k&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Well, in all honesty I _was_ listening to Stars of the Lid and trying to make myself think about science fiction and colonialism in 1909. But smashing things might be more fun.
[video=youtube;nXiut0AxgQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXiut0AxgQs[/video]
Both these songs are good for that, but the second especially. Starts around 5ish. No crazy goth makeup, though.


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> Well, in all honesty I _was_ listening to Stars of the Lid and trying to make myself think about science fiction and colonialism in 1909. But smashing things might be more fun.



:boxing:  :evil: :deadhorse: :emmersed:


----------



## Deleted member 49710

:shock: oh, the humanity!


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> No crazy goth makeup, though.


Sometimes it's fun to play dress-up. :wink:


----------



## Deleted member 49710

I had a little black makeup phase once upon a time. Too high maintenance for me.

I retain a taste for the ostentatiously mopey, however.
[video=youtube;qwC-L_2Qe1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwC-L_2Qe1M[/video]


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> I had a little black makeup phase once upon a time. Too high maintenance for me.
> 
> I retain a taste for the ostentatiously mopey, however.


Hey, cool. There's a link to a Raison d'etre video at the end of that song. Talk about mopey. Doesn't get much mopier than this (beautiful, though):

[video=youtube;MKSvz0cI5-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKSvz0cI5-s[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;ZDQ-WxU73Os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDQ-WxU73Os[/video]
long day, empty office, empty head.


----------



## Bachelorette

This thread, like so many other things in life, needs more Ladytron...

[video=youtube;1vCWw8iBV6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vCWw8iBV6Y[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Definitely, this thread was getting a little gloomy there for a bit!


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Came up in my mix of pretty instrumentals for work music - too gorgeous not to share.
[video=youtube;rVN1B-tUpgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVN1B-tUpgs[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ohgr51CqliY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohgr51CqliY[/video]


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

[video=youtube;_fRQWkVosqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fRQWkVosqQ[/video]​


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;gbeHo6c_a8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbeHo6c_a8o[/video]


----------



## JimJanuary

[video=youtube;nYdPtcx-4mo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYdPtcx-4mo[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;cqAQnczUeEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqAQnczUeEs[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;dInnbQrYVhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dInnbQrYVhQ[/video]
heard at the bar last night, running through my head since.


----------



## Jon M

Some local flavor

[video=youtube;6YAN7d6Z6H0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YAN7d6Z6H0[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Semester starts tomorrow. 3rd draft of the big paper has to be done tonight.
[video=youtube;uFLlTSHPqpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFLlTSHPqpA[/video]
workworkwork


----------



## namesake

[video=youtube;Qt2mbGP6vFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt2mbGP6vFI[/video]

Songs by phil collins, and anything that may come to mind.


----------



## thebigchin11

Johnny Cash - Hurt (Music Video) HD/HQ - YouTube


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> Semester starts tomorrow. 3rd draft of the big paper has to be done tonight.


How big is the big paper?

[video=youtube;HS8J_Oky5cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HS8J_Oky5cw[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

~10,500 words. Big, ugly academic words. It's long enough, but missing a couple pieces, plus transitions etc. need work. 

And here I am procrastinating. I need a device that detects this and slaps me.


----------



## Jon M

Oh, well that is just obscene. I have trouble finding the discipline to write piddly little 1,000 word papers. I mean, I could write one in a night, but usually it takes me all semester to apply butt to chair. 

And here is a slap for you:

View attachment 3266


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Thanks, much needed. I hereby kick myself off the internet for a while.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;NOG3eus4ZSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOG3eus4ZSo[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;xAKoU_W_mf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=xAKoU_W_mf8[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;3NkqtSMb-IE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NkqtSMb-IE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;BNN1BziFzTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNN1BziFzTI[/video]


----------



## Jon M

Love Dave Verellen's growly voice. The best.

[video=youtube;PobopPX4im0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PobopPX4im0[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

song for when one needs to be more cheerful and energetic than one is naturally inclined to be.
[video=youtube;LqldwoDXHKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqldwoDXHKg[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;W6iMI6QNECI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6iMI6QNECI[/video]


----------



## Яequiem

[video=youtube_share;vwXp-blV1as]http://youtu.be/vwXp-blV1as[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;1uFQRkHd6qE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uFQRkHd6qE[/video]
dans la merde.


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> dans la merde.


Haha. Amazing video. I want a GOD trucker hat like that.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

It would go well with the ancient authoritarian mindset. With the eyeshadow, too.


----------



## garza

I'm listening to the Red Army Chorus singing 'Amazing Grace'. At least, that what the tinitis in my right ear sound like now. This morning it was all big band.


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> It would go well with the ancient authoritarian mindset. With the eyeshadow, too.


:rofl:

You sure it don't clash?


----------



## Deleted member 49710

No, you will look all glowery and imposing. Children will run.

sweetness and collegiality -->:angel:


----------



## Industrial

A life changing song:
[video=youtube_share;jKXnxTCLJ58]http://youtu.be/jKXnxTCLJ58[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;r-nLfY9sY0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-nLfY9sY0g[/video]


----------



## ScrapNook

Ironic  The song I am listening to is called "Favorite Song" by Toby Mac.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;9IdYLvd7OsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IdYLvd7OsU[/video]


----------



## Jon M

...

[video=youtube;DxrHNQZhvKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxrHNQZhvKw[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Is it bad that I immediately thought of the subway scene in "Kids" and started laughing at the poor legless girl in the video?

[video=youtube;gClA6g7T0qc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gClA6g7T0qc[/video]


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> Is it bad that I immediately thought of the subway scene in "Kids" and started laughing at the poor legless girl in the video?


Yes, it is. You're a terrible, terrible person, lasm. 

Do you mind? I'm trying to have an emo moment here. :cold:


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Oh, I should have picked a more prostrated Elliott Smith song. That one just happened to be on. But I'm sure you can manage.

:numbness: straightfaced, contemplating the accident of being


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> Oh, I should have picked a more prostrated Elliott Smith song. That one just happened to be on. But I'm sure you can manage.


It's okay, I forgive you. 

 I like that song, too. But _New Disaster_ is my fav.

Edited to say: _KIDS!_ I like Larry Clark's stuff alot. Have his book _Tulsa_ on a shelf close to where I write and enjoy flipping through it from time to time. Searing.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

I don't know his work that well, though I did see an exhibit a year or so ago. Saw "Kids" when it came out and alas, it's the guy scooting around singing "I have no legs!" that I remember best. Not terribly profound.


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> Saw "Kids" when it came out and alas, it's the guy scooting around singing "I have no legs!" that I remember best.


Would probably make me laugh, too. I got his book first and kind of fell in love with his photography (dude's got skillz). Wanted to see Kids but never got around to it. Terrible or not, I think I may have to investigate for myself.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

I couldn't say whether it's a terrible movie or not, I think I'd see it very differently now than I did when I was 16 or so. Back then I liked it. Obviously you will have to watch it just so you can make mean jokes about the disabled. 

Edit: Anyway, this is probably my favorite Elliott Smith song.
[video=youtube;o2PhGbG-WbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2PhGbG-WbA[/video]


----------



## Jon M

Oh, all-time? I dunno. He couldn't write a bad song, but I think _Twilight_ and _Waltz #1_ rank up there. Especially the latter. 


[video=youtube;JkEwk7wZVV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkEwk7wZVV8[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

love that album!

This song too:
[video=youtube;KiLjuRG3hoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiLjuRG3hoE&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9Bthoak_fxG6TTLiUvVWgJq&amp;index=7&amp;feature=plcp[/video]
now back to boring piano music and paper revisions.


----------



## Jon M

Not even going to lie: I have a total boy crush for Jamie Hince. Cool dude. Plays guitar like nobody else.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

I am young and because I am young I am expected to listen to pop music. Well that is not all false I do enjoy some pop music but most of the time I listen to indie or old music because new doesn't beat the classics. 
But for right now I am listening to* Kings of Convenience - I'd Rather Dance With You
[video]Kings Of Convenience - I'd Rather Dance With You - YouTube[/video]
*


----------



## Deleted member 49710

I like to play French music for my students before we start class. So in 15 minutes:
[video=youtube;5lKnGOsRp8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lKnGOsRp8c[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;PlLJnA-nl68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlLJnA-nl68[/video]


----------



## Kevin

lasm said:


> I like to play French music for my students before we start class. So in 15 minutes


 I read this in_  Activity stream_ and was expecting to see you with accordion and  beret/ striped shirt or '50s bohemian shoulderless. Oh well, this'll do...


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;We3BxITd_sM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=We3BxITd_sM[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;-LHjAtlqNKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LHjAtlqNKw[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Kevin said:


> I read this in_  Activity stream_ and was expecting to see you with accordion and  beret/ striped shirt or '50s bohemian shoulderless. Oh well, this'll do...


Now _that_ would be awesome. Except that I'm a terrible singer, they'd all drop the class immediately.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

music for citizens of a computer-dominated dystopia
[video=youtube;4Yl1Mp6tJZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Yl1Mp6tJZs[/video]
or typing about them


----------



## Fats Velvet

[video=youtube;d49m6G9vOrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d49m6G9vOrI[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;i7zHNZBkH0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7zHNZBkH0Q[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;J3PPOuuep7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3PPOuuep7Q[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

chorus gets in my head and then the next thing I know I've been listening to this damn song all day.
[video=youtube;aFRWk2mldrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFRWk2mldrg[/video]


----------



## Jon M

Been that kind of day ... week ... year, even. 

[video=youtube;8OKUgZ4ivJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OKUgZ4ivJE[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Boo to those kinds of days/weeks/etc. Yay for vast quantities of good music produced in them.


----------



## Jon M

Yeah. There is that, I suppose.

Already listened to this song like ten times. 

Boo. :sulkiness:


----------



## The Backward OX

Dark Rose said:


> If you are listening to something, or currently were listening to something, what is it?



_Currently were?_

The sound of my teeth gnashing.


----------



## Fats Velvet

The Backward OX said:


> _Currently were?_
> 
> The sound of my teeth gnashing.



Incidentally, that is what most of the music in this thread sounds like.


----------



## Jeko

^I didn't know people were posting brostep.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Fats Velvet said:


> Incidentally, that is what most of the music in this thread sounds like.



wailing and gnashing of teeth, joyful noises, bleeps and bloops of everyday life - music is many things.


----------



## Jon M

oh noes, a music snob


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Revising last year's Fall playlist in honor of a chilly wind outside tonight, found something pretty. Maybe Fats will approve. 
[video=youtube;PWZrgfXVu8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWZrgfXVu8I[/video]


----------



## Jon M

Ah, who cares. 

More bleepity-bloop non-music, but it's good enough for me:

[video=youtube;_AWIqXzvX-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AWIqXzvX-U[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

pretty and no pandering, even.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;GktgGL3ZNq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GktgGL3ZNq4[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

okay, one of those birds is gonna explode for sure... any second now... maybe the baby's gonna get it... what? but that was... that there was right pretty. Trent Reznor's gone soft, eh?  

something else autumnal.
[video=youtube;4eOqlxd_q90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eOqlxd_q90[/video]


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> Trent Reznor's gone soft, eh?


A consequence of growing old, apparently. Our hearts turn to mush and our bones become Jell-O and before you know it we're sleeping under the stars.


----------



## Patrick

[video=youtube;ZSS5dEeMX64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSS5dEeMX64[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;NvTNWWL4CW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvTNWWL4CW4[/video]

I am born again. . .

In an interstellar burst, I'm back to save the universe. :untroubled:


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;yI-zb_aP0So]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI-zb_aP0So&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Spent an hour or so on mass transit today trying to decide if I liked this band or not. This wasn't the best song, just the one on Youtube that wasn't a bad live recording; also the most accessible. "Six Sixes" is better.
[video=youtube;_ZKGB2uoR3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZKGB2uoR3Y[/video]
my conclusion: like the drums, like the dirty distorted guitar. Too repetitive sometimes. 

Overall, if I were at a party, I would nod in a pleased connoisseur-type manner.


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> Spent an hour or so on mass transit today trying to decide if I liked this band or not.


Yesssssssssssssssssss. Love this man's voice.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Easy decision for some people, I guess.  still - first thirty seconds of most of their songs I'm all, holy shuh, yes. Another thirty seconds, I think hmm. And a minute later, you couldn't vary it up?

On the other hand, I never think this about Lungfish. Because Asa is too good to get boring, probably.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

digging through the old records for fun. This song still kinda floors me.
[video=youtube;6Pa57gHEOhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Pa57gHEOhg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Th-AqMvvBzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th-AqMvvBzE[/video]

I miss me. I miss everything I'll never be.


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> digging through the old records for fun. This song still kinda floors me.


Me too, and I hadn't heard it before tonight. So ... thanks.


----------



## helium

Live video only for now, but this has best quality
[video=youtube;Z9zdQL-5rRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9zdQL-5rRA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> digging through the old records for fun. This song still kinda floors me.


Just letting you know I haven't stopped listening to that song. You've [strike]ruined[/strike] enlightened me. 

/obsessed


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Jon M said:


> Just letting you know I haven't stopped listening to that song. You've [strike]ruined[/strike] enlightened me.
> 
> /obsessed


 Unwound is pretty amazing. Glad you like it - think I owe you an awesome song or three.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;aAst-vyasiM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAst-vyasiM[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

You know, for some reason I thought I didn't like Isis. I remembered hearing them and thinking the instrumental aspect was great, but then some big testosteroney death metal RAHHHHHHR came in and that was not so much my thing. But the above song did not have that. Maybe I'm mixing them up with someone.

anyway, more 90s nostalgia - video is fittingly hypercolor.
[video=youtube;pVhNi5cU8mo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVhNi5cU8mo[/video]


----------



## VampFact

Dirty Paws - Of Monsters and Men.

I apologize for popping up everywhere, just trying to get them 10 posts.


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> You know, for some reason I thought I didn't like Isis. I remembered hearing them and thinking the instrumental aspect was great, but then some big testosteroney death metal RAHHHHHHR came in and that was not so much my thing. But the above song did not have that. Maybe I'm mixing them up with someone.


Haha. Well there's still a whole lot of that RAWR IM GOING TO RIP OFF YOUR FACE but Weight is a pretty chill track and one of my favorites.


----------



## AZzed

[video=youtube;e6raVzrbqrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6raVzrbqrM[/video]

Tim Minchin, Inflatable You. Hilarious:


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;nl7q2X_myA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nl7q2X_myA4[/video]


----------



## SportsBooks

metric - gold guns girls


----------



## SportsBooks

VampFact said:


> I apologize for popping up everywhere, just trying to get them 10 posts.


Haha. Same here.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

a get-to-work song while I wait for my exam topic. I am so patient. Waiting very very patiently. :icon_bounce:
[video=youtube;OM8_nbSR5J8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM8_nbSR5J8[/video]


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;9bZkp7q19f0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0[/video]

Gangnam Style!!!


----------



## JackKnife

[video=youtube;43IpE8AsmMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43IpE8AsmMQ[/video]

I could listen to this song on repeat for hours. The lyrics are fantastic too.


----------



## Jon M

I am, I am, I am.

[video=youtube;WilH0XISBUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WilH0XISBUQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Jeko

Feed Me - Little Cat Steps

[video=youtube;2_M8w8-530w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_M8w8-530w&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;H7HmzwI67ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7HmzwI67ec[/video]


----------



## Jeko

For those who have't seen this Korean madness already:

[video=youtube;9bZkp7q19f0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0&amp;feature=g-all-lik[/video]

About 178,000,000 views at the time of posting.


----------



## helium

[video=youtube;x9KLyrX9MN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9KLyrX9MN0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Winston

Canada:  Tungsten, back bacon and Moe Berg...

[video=youtube;EVQ_er14oIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=EVQ_er14oIA[/video]

TPOH's first hit, "I'm An Adult Now" was censored by MTV.  If you needed another reason to hate MTV.


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;s2EQm6WPMHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2EQm6WPMHs[/video]

Posted simply because they're all just so damned cute.


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;l3PIIyFxCog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3PIIyFxCog[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;DIa_U-X2c1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIa_U-X2c1Q[/video]


----------



## JimJanuary

[video=youtube;YDxDT56fseU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDxDT56fseU[/video]


----------



## JosephB

The lovely and so talented Neko Case. One of her more country tinged songs:

[video=youtube;5-icLAGtpI8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-icLAGtpI8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Fats Velvet

[video=youtube;x_2tSGxGnJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_2tSGxGnJQ&amp;list=FLVTPAbAz7bImwFsafUu_gHQ&amp;  index=1&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]

Prince.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;jY8wyKuLY2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY8wyKuLY2k[/video]

His faces are hilarious. Although, beneath the showmanship and noodling, there's something undeniably pure.


----------



## aspiretowrite

I love this track

[video=youtube;vQ29Pw1P7DE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQ29Pw1P7DE[/video]


----------



## JackKnife

Arcopitcairn said:


> [video=youtube;s2EQm6WPMHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2EQm6WPMHs[/video]
> 
> Posted simply because they're all just so damned cute.


I think you've found the Pussycat Dolls of the east.


----------



## Kyle R

[video=youtube;R_08sBMQXWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_08sBMQXWo[/video]

_Helios_ is a recent discovery of mine. A one-man band whose compositions are--dare I say?--brilliant. Ambient, melodic, rhythmic. No vocals. Just pure mood. Most start slow and then swell into a tidal wave of sound.

Perfect for writing to! :encouragement: (If you're into that kind of music)


----------



## Kyle R

One more for you:

[video=youtube;H-dFdOyFYts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-dFdOyFYts[/video]


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

[video=youtube;UBtjik6uYrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBtjik6uYrY[/video]
I love the rythm and the relax feeling of this song. I think you would agree,


----------



## Kyle R

Great song, Wondering!

Love the Bossa Nova flavor.


----------



## JosephB

Talk about kick-a** guitar. Here's the real smokin' deal, folks. Save your shredding for cheddar cheese.

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Lenny - YouTube

(Weird -- I can't embed the video. Oh well.)


----------



## Deleted member 49710

KyleColorado said:


> Perfect for writing to! :encouragement: (If you're into that kind of music)


I've been gradually putting together a big playlist of background music for work-writing in which this will fit perfectly. Thanks, Kyle!


----------



## Jon M

KyleColorado said:


> _Helios_ is a recent discovery of mine. A one-man band whose compositions are--dare I say?--brilliant. Ambient, melodic, rhythmic. No vocals. Just pure mood. Most start slow and then swell into a tidal wave of sound.
> 
> Perfect for writing to! :encouragement: (If you're into that kind of music)


Like this very much.


----------



## Fats Velvet

[video=youtube;EL3pP29N-Wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL3pP29N-Wc&amp;list=FLVTPAbAz7bImwFsafUu_gHQ&amp;index=100&amp;feature  =plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;_annB8AsLcI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_annB8AsLcI[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;SwsTm7cRAV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwsTm7cRAV8[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;ZXWtPPmsZT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXWtPPmsZT8[/video]


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;KTiQ75HY0DA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTiQ75HY0DA[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;5lQvzykkgMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lQvzykkgMw[/video]


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;kvCeCVmJAUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvCeCVmJAUA[/video]


----------



## Ellis

Coldplay - Every Teardrop is a Waterfall

Been listening to Coldplay a lot recently. I used to avoid their music because I associated them with boring/bland bands. Missed quite a lot, it seems!


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Chilly day and the trees are turning here, so more Fall prettiness.
[video=youtube;EH9u9H_XVR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EH9u9H_XVR8[/video]


----------



## beanlord56

This album just came out yesterday, and my preorder came in earlier today.

"I walked across the ocean to the island of the dead"

[video=youtube;sCoIkAlO0Mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCoIkAlO0Mc[/video]


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;4pvfQtUhtNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pvfQtUhtNE[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;4H5I6y1Qvz0]http://youtu.be/4H5I6y1Qvz0[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;zInf-88f0Hs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zInf-88f0Hs&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Aramis

At the moment:

They Can't Take That Away From Me- Billie Holiday


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;lBFdX37Qpnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBFdX37Qpnk[/video]


----------



## Jon M

mmhm

[video=youtube;IIuJ53dAmjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIuJ53dAmjY[/video]


----------



## Nick2342

[video=youtube;eNUTlexj7cU]Westlife - Safe - YouTube[/video]


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;4glMPDQmvkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4glMPDQmvkY[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;8IPGla-zMI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IPGla-zMI0[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

[video=youtube;GZT79hQwVso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZT79hQwVso&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Nemesis

Motorcycle - As the Rush Comes (Gabriel & Dresden Chill Mix) - YouTube


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;ZNdl_vOrPbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNdl_vOrPbM[/video]


----------



## Jon M

^ always liked that song.

[video=youtube;BJHkudGBWj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJHkudGBWj0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Jon M

Forecast is good. It shows Jon M listening to this song all day. 

:love_heart:

[video=youtube;HF91QxJVDU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF91QxJVDU8[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

^ Stone Roses' version has a sorta special place for me, which means I am ruined for all other versions, but this isn't bad.

[video=youtube;tYerbroPX34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYerbroPX34[/video]
But here's a happy good weather song.


----------



## Jon M

That one just has a dreamy, echoey quality that I love love love. But there's enough room in my heart for all versions.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

You are more generous than I am. Or, you don't flash back to your mad crush in the 9th grade. *

*this icon is supposed to be rolling its eyes, according to its title, but really to me it looks like it is sort of wistful and nostalgic. Which works, because actually I guess I'm doing a bit of both.


----------



## Winston

Y'all have such Bohemian tastes...

[video=youtube;vCDlHuLSdlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCDlHuLSdlo&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

I didn't recognize Riff (from Rock 'n Roll High School) 'till the end credits.


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> You are more generous than I am. Or, you don't flash back to your mad crush in the 9th grade. *


Had a thing for Mr. Brown, huh? or was it Mr. Squire? I can hear the palpitations already. :love-struck:

[video=youtube;Y9iSzhtzgNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Y9iSzhtzgNk[/video]

Chasing the white rabbit around Youtube the other night and found these guys. Happy I did.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Jon M said:


> Chasing the white rabbit around Youtube the other night and found these guys. Happy I did.


Me, too. Dug them up on Spotify the other day after the first song of theirs you posted and now they are on the work mix with Kyle's Helios and also the instrumental Silver Mt. Zion stuff. See, I'm all kinds of productive here.


----------



## Bloggsworth

Don't Stop - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Namba

*double-post*


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;4Qxwc-bb-So]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4Qxwc-bb-So[/video]


----------



## Winston

I love DCFC.  For you, Namba...

[video=youtube;3jX8Cen21sc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=3jX8Cen21sc[/video]


----------



## Jon M

Winston said:


> Y'all have such Bohemian tastes...


Sorry, just had to ...

[video=youtube;CU3mc0yvRNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CU3mc0yvRNk[/video]

Haha


----------



## Winston

Jon M said:


> Sorry, just had to ...
> Haha



Most excellent.  I loled.


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;mD8TApX3btM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mD8TApX3btM[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;-G8kBS7BLHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G8kBS7BLHI[/video]


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

I really do enjoy listening to the works of Brian Crain. They are filled with so much emotions and the videos are beautiful
[video=youtube;mxX8279Onbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxX8279Onbo[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

dance break!
[video=youtube;X_bFO1SNRZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_bFO1SNRZg[/video]
now: 1000 words before I sleep.


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;X7bIYSVpYSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7bIYSVpYSU[/video]


----------



## Sunny

[video=youtube;q9ayN39xmsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9ayN39xmsI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;ckkJRA7hqfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckkJRA7hqfU[/video]
eff it, I'm joining the circus.


----------



## Alukard

[video=youtube;dm7dzxdzDdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm7dzxdzDdo[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;GHDI8xuBmUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHDI8xuBmUQ[/video]


----------



## Jon M

swoon

[video=youtube;qywpubrj2WU]http://youtu.be/qywpubrj2WU[/video]



I'd go out with either of them. Just sayin.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Have declared Lungfish the official band of prelim exams. I can't find a handy video or link to the _ACR 1999 _version of "Sex War" but that is the current jam. Way more awesome than the _Necrophones_ one IMO.

I don't think I'd go out with Daniel Higgs, though. Too much beard for me.


----------



## garza

'Hasta Siempre, Comandante' - Buena Vista Social Club. Este es el mejor de los arreglos tradicionales.


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;rtEsYNe5pu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtEsYNe5pu4[/video]


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> I don't think I'd go out with Daniel Higgs, though. Too much beard for me.


Not into the hobo look, huh?

dang

:lol:

[video=youtube;luM6oeCM7Yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luM6oeCM7Yw&feature=related[/video]

Lurv this song.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Mental image of Jon M now includes:
loads of eyeshadow
GOD trucker hat
cat on shoulder
big grizzly beard
bindle

You look right interesting, now, don't you?


----------



## TinyDancer

carla bruni Carla Bruni - Quelqu'un m'a dit - YouTube


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;EMy4CceeBgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMy4CceeBgA[/video]


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;hN8iSa-bMus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hN8iSa-bMus[/video]


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> Mental image of Jon M now includes:
> loads of eyeshadow
> GOD trucker hat
> cat on shoulder
> big grizzly beard
> bindle
> 
> You look right interesting, now, don't you?


You forgot the (faux) fur coat and the rouge and the blue eyeshadow and the spectacularly red lipstick. 

Two french words in the same post. Go me.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

French is the official language of hobo drag queens everywhere! Jean Genet et toi, mon chou! Really, you need to play up this image thing more, you'll have a book deal in no time.

Have had that Kills song in my head for 24 hours now and can't get drunk to celebrate. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Jon M

I am not a cabbage.

:rofl:

[video=youtube;jxIoYNj3B5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxIoYNj3B5I&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;mOE707_f8rQ]www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOE707_f8rQ[/video]

I freaking love this band.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Jon M said:


> I am not a cabbage.


No? 
(crosses "cabbage" off list)

[video=youtube;ZsZyzjBuXuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsZyzjBuXuw[/video]
deadline approaches, panic and snappishness abound


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> No?
> (crosses "cabbage" off list)


Okay, ... maybe. :mrgreen:


----------



## Winston

I DARE you to keep a straight face...

[video=youtube;9bZkp7q19f0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

I miss Korea.  But I don't quite remember it that way.


----------



## JimJanuary

[video=youtube;GeVKAPlyx2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeVKAPlyx2s[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;ako3beDuaO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ako3beDuaO0[/video]
deadline sorta met. :fatigue:


----------



## DuKane

[video=youtube;fLp63WBV-Ic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLp63WBV-Ic[/video]

Perfick


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;EHOmKIuvh-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHOmKIuvh-M[/video]
Tim Rutilli gets a very thoughtful maybe. For the voice alone.


----------



## Jon M

god this band is awesome

[video=youtube;AuG9i5cwGW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuG9i5cwGW0[/video]


----------



## IndigoCypher

[video=youtube;SVx2RuANAyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVx2RuANAyk[/video]

The best British folk punk singer songwriter with a backup band ever. He sold out Wembley, yet I just saw him in a rundown basement bar on the East Side of Cleveland with _maybe_ fifty people there. Maybe.


----------



## JimJanuary

[video=youtube;qlZ4QrwjEdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlZ4QrwjEdM[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;DgRD676EIVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgRD676EIVI&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;8aDf4mmC3hQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aDf4mmC3hQ[/video]


----------



## Jon M

Hope you are all having a fine Sunday.

[video=youtube;4WaehdU7080]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WaehdU7080&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

angsty 80s for catching up on my grading.
[video=youtube;Nay2N2dnfzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nay2N2dnfzk[/video]


----------



## Winston

/\  Don't know how I missed those guys.  Thanks, lasm.  (have fun grading)


----------



## The Backward OX

Dean Martin - Not Enough Indians - YouTube


----------



## ppsage

Something Else
[video=youtube;gVS98rSIsq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVS98rSIsq0[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;Ne4KhPRmiVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ne4KhPRmiVE[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;8uI_4Uc-XKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=8uI_4Uc-XKY[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Not sure about the match to _Call of Duty_ but I do like the song... unfair bias against video games maybe.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Call of Duty 4 is a truly excellent game. Gritty and atmospheric; it ended there. The "series" is now the very definition of a cash-cow, and has -- along with Grand Theft Auto -- become the face of gaming in the eyes of non-gamers, sadly. It really isn't, it's the face of mediocrity, as many popular things turn out to be .

[video=youtube;a70h0cX8AMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a70h0cX8AMM[/video]


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> Not sure about the match to _Call of Duty_ but I do like the song... unfair bias against video games maybe.


Yeah it was the only video for the song that didn't suck. Pretty decent, actually. 

Have you heard that song before?


----------



## Deleted member 49710

I had - been a while but when I heard "and the machine is bleeding to death" I was all waitwaitwait, I remember this. I know that album less well than Skinny Fists, though.


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;XEKtcxlHmkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEKtcxlHmkY[/video]


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> I know that album less well than Skinny Fists, though.


Ah, I know one half of that album well. The first part of Storm is so uplifting and wonderful. And then there's Mr. Crazy person on track two going on about Chart no. [strike]9[/strike] 3 and this all being a dream, a dream in death. 

Damn I love that album.


----------



## Fats Velvet

[video=youtube;gePKE0Ckgbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gePKE0Ckgbw[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Jon M said:


> Ah, I know one half of that album well. The first part of Storm is so uplifting and wonderful. And then there's Mr. Crazy person on track two going on about Chart no. [strike]9[/strike] 3 and this all being a dream, a dream in death.
> 
> Damn I love that album.


Got it out now that I'm home. Very triumphal. I feel like I should be parading gloriously through a field or something.


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;cB5xSlAkN3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB5xSlAkN3U[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;kS2wE7BZel0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS2wE7BZel0[/video]


----------



## tepelus

[video=youtube;o4wI6eyaZB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4wI6eyaZB8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Jon M

^ that is a very pretty display of rain-art.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;AjrxpeI45V4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjrxpeI45V4[/video]
Really had been too long since I'd listened to this. Such a crazy rollercoaster of an album. This is at the end of side 3.


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;DHww_HJt1qk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHww_HJt1qk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## HKayG

I can't get away from it...

GANGNAM STYLE!!!


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;IgUJnIAthYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgUJnIAthYM[/video]


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;q-KE9lvU810]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-KE9lvU810[/video]


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> [/video=youtube;IgUJnIAthYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgUJnIAthYM=*Polica*[/video]


Had not heard this before and my ears clap and thank you for this beautiful sonic treat.


----------



## Jon M

NEW GY!BE

[video=youtube;GWcPGwqeyQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWcPGwqeyQ4[/video]


----------



## IndigoCypher

Hmmm.. Too lazy to post a link. "Check Yes Juliet" by We the Kings is pretty good. Kind of poppy, but hey. I like it.


----------



## Winston

So much excelence here.  Thanks guys.  Rollin' old school again:

[video=youtube;ZS_CQkPavyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ZS_CQkPavyc[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Jon M said:


> NEW GY!BE



I'm about 12 minutes in as I type and it is gorgeous and piercing and cathartic as ever. So good. Glad you posted it; thanks.


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> I'm about 12 minutes in as I type and it is gorgeous and piercing and cathartic as ever. So good. Glad you posted it; thanks.


Apparently the songs were out of order on that old clip. I updated the link to the new 'proper' album. But yeah it is quite lovely and something tells me I'll be listening to it nonstop for the next few days.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Offical PlayStation Blogcast


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;Sm1gQAUanfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm1gQAUanfE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;KvknOXGPzCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvknOXGPzCQ[/video]


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;vgp5J4Fofzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgp5J4Fofzc[/video]

(Language warning)


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;6MbZT5e7A64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MbZT5e7A64[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;8NF6Qa84mno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NF6Qa84mno[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;6QaFK_GvO_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QaFK_GvO_s[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=dailymotion;x36c13]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x36c13_yeah-yeah-yeah-turn-into_music[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;pAXpc61UDvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAXpc61UDvM[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;hdwguqi4ncw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdwguqi4ncw[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;Tz9LD8DgQg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tz9LD8DgQg0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;cSqsjbDW8zI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSqsjbDW8zI[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;mwvflpqOb5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwvflpqOb5M[/video]


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;4lsTreTfgNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lsTreTfgNs[/video]


----------



## Namba

Oh man, double post because this song is incredible!

[video=youtube;SaY-vMJy45E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaY-vMJy45E[/video]


----------



## Dave Watson

Very much into a dude named Frank Turner at the moment. Going to see him at Fat Sam's in Dundee, 10th December. 

Be there, or be somewhere else not quite so awesome. 

Frank Turner - Eulogy - YouTube


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;4525c9auMi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4525c9auMi4[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;R6SGydtVA4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6SGydtVA4k[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;uvgFqMjOG-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvgFqMjOG-Q&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

[video=dailymotion;xq1q9k]http://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/xq1q9k[/video]


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;joM9rTwXPx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joM9rTwXPx4[/video]


----------



## Sunny

[video=youtube;0ECGy4VwoMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ECGy4VwoMU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Q8wjOpxaNUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8wjOpxaNUo[/video]

Such a unique voice. I think it's truly beautiful -- pure and full of emotion, just as I like it. Focuses on the "feel" of it rather than the "sound", which I think a lot of singers don't do enough.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;p1oLv0hdtFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1oLv0hdtFU[/video]
how long does it take to write a dissertation proposal, anyway?


----------



## Namba

Ah! One more Deftones song and I promise I'll leave it at this... for now. Chino just has some of the best vocals I've ever heard, for the very same reason Bruno pointed out.

[video=youtube;-5JGiLH7tPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-5JGiLH7tPk[/video]


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

[video=youtube;vAZsz-NlxM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAZsz-NlxM0[/video]​


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;Ug96eW6M9aw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug96eW6M9aw[/video]


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;3iXMhphebGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iXMhphebGI[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;Xv69jVDyLhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xv69jVDyLhA[/video]


----------



## Tiamat

[video=youtube;Rn0MfhkJP9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rn0MfhkJP9A&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## beanlord56

I learned to play the bass part for this song last night. The lead guitar part? Only on air guitar.

[video=youtube;V-AIn2qjP1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-AIn2qjP1A[/video]


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;z4uV3Jb4vQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=z4uV3Jb4vQU[/video]
I feel entranced every time I listen to this song.


----------



## Jon M

Namba said:


> I feel entranced every time I listen to this song.


Awesome. Love Botch. Love this song.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;xGhi9xwhWZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGhi9xwhWZE[/video]


----------



## GonneLights

Brian Eno "Zawinul/Lava" - YouTube


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;SXeRe8VMte4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXeRe8VMte4[/video]

Makes me feel like I'm walking up a staircase, delirious and oddly euphoric, with a dark figure beckoning me from the top. Amazing how music can shape your thoughts from sound alone.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;GuJQSAiODqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuJQSAiODqI[/video]


----------



## Cairney

Currently hooked on "She-wolf" by David Guetta and Sia. So addictive!


----------



## Jeko

^Good to see someone else likes EDM here.

I'm still hooked on everything from Deadmau5's new album. Though mostly Channel 42 and Fn Pig


----------



## Cairney

ah, deadmau5's new one is one I've been meaning to pick up. Wouldn't mind grabbing Green day's new one too, Uno! Hopefully it's a return to form for them...


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;rPFGWVKXxm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPFGWVKXxm0[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;gDBZZ3uvimE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDBZZ3uvimE[/video]

Edit: Well, I was trying to do "Reeling," which has a great opening line about Robert Deniro making himself useful, but then I didn't like the full band version available on the webs as much as the 4-track version. So this song's good.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

[video=youtube;4DsZaAw3xxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DsZaAw3xxs[/video]​


----------



## Jon M

Just beautiful ...

[video=youtube;GIgNBxNvAJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIgNBxNvAJg[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;fIuwGYhWSgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIuwGYhWSgk[/video]


----------



## Jeko

[video=youtube_share;l2L599fMDPI]http://youtu.be/l2L599fMDPI[/video]

_In the end we are nowhere
Sleepless and still and tight
Maybe we shouldn't fall asleep
saving what was left behind

Standing outside the chalk outline
beside ourselves in time
The only thing I want is the last thing I need
Awake and sleepless as stars shine

_


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;0VdnEQVBPIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=0VdnEQVBPIw[/video]


----------



## helium

[video=youtube;FzzeqbHZdsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzzeqbHZdsY[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;w-m8_Dcxko4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-m8_Dcxko4&amp;feature=fvsr[/video]


----------



## Chaos

When writing, I love to listen to David Garrett.

David Garrett Radio - Listen to David Garrett, Free on Pandora Internet Radio


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;nPoymXjgruM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPoymXjgruM[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;DRZM5yhVLz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRZM5yhVLz0[/video]
hitting self-destruct. In a positive sense. Like molting, without all the icky dry skin.


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;RlArQWv9aqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlArQWv9aqU&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Justinian

"I Play Dead" Demon Hunter


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;C_P0P9trqgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_P0P9trqgA[/video]

I imagine myself floating around in someone's brain when I listen to this -- almost like falling through layers of pink-coloured Angel Delight, surrounded by warmth, in the most comfortable chair fathomable, with no worries or obligations clogging it up. 

The gibberish lyrics add a lot to the song. Not knowing what's said makes it less demanding, because it doesn't really matter, it's just another layer, another instrument in the orchestra; you can trick yourself that he's singing in English, because your brain fills in the blanks.

I was shocked to find three minutes had passed in the couple of nanoseconds I thought it'd take for that data to process (the first time I heard it). That's what soulful music does to you -- it's the only time machine I know of. It can take you back via nostalgia, out of the present, and into the future via escapism. 

Often, if my hairs don't stand on end or I don't go into that odd trance, I won't like the song. If it doesn't grab my hand and lead me to another dimension early on, I find myself hitting the skip button as quickly as I read the title. I really don't know why I felt the need to write all that, lol. I think I'm happy. Great, that's all I need.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;cQoQ2N4DP_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=cQoQ2N4DP_8[/video]


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;MarWv25GOyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MarWv25GOyw[/video]

This song kicks some serious tail. I freaking love Mastodon.


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;3v6MBHpzZg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v6MBHpzZg8[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;S9BafWabEbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9BafWabEbM[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;d4n0kp6aBtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4n0kp6aBtU[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;bPjfD8ulnpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPjfD8ulnpw[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;gxzMbAMO73k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxzMbAMO73k[/video]


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

[video=youtube;gbFRna6zcMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbFRna6zcMQ[/video]​


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;FSIqGJunHN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSIqGJunHN0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;3IsYUaKqDVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IsYUaKqDVc[/video]


----------



## tepelus

Listening to Sunday's program of Hearts Of Space. They play world, ambient, and new age music and every Sunday it's a new program. Free members can listen to Sunday's program for free all day Sunday. I used to listen to HOS when I was a teen and would record every new program on cassette so I could listen to them over and over. This program introduced me to Steve Roach, Loreena McKennitt, Enya, and a whole bunch of other artists I would have never known about if not for it.


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;zee4VQjMmlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zee4VQjMmlQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;oxku_vfh79w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxku_vfh79w[/video]


----------



## JimJanuary

I may have just finished reading _A Visit From the Goon Squad_...
[video=youtube;xGytDsqkQY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGytDsqkQY8[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;Bawbk71Qh_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bawbk71Qh_g[/video]


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;oW2jL4NoYP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=oW2jL4NoYP4[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;w097Q0fZE-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w097Q0fZE-A[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;FuKu4RZgoh8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuKu4RZgoh8[/video]
have had this album on repeat all day.


----------



## InSickHealth

Mexican radio, covered by authority zero


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;g45PgMJMqLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=g45PgMJMqLY[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;HpyCFDxxqqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpyCFDxxqqM[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;PIP-q1Upa3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIP-q1Upa3M[/video]


----------



## LaughinJim

Happy Halloween. Yaoo![video=youtube;iDpYBT0XyvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDpYBT0XyvA[/video]


----------



## Jon M

whatever, whatever.

[video=youtube;CVYwx5HLvvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVYwx5HLvvc[/video]


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;tzVcC0TAN8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tzVcC0TAN8k[/video]


----------



## Gamer_2k4

[video=youtube;_li_hMbk0sE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_li_hMbk0sE[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;aDgTzGcyGpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDgTzGcyGpU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kevin

Ethiopian Getachew Mekuria - YouTube


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;alHNOAnFEDI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alHNOAnFEDI[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;vTs7KXqZRmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTs7KXqZRmA[/video]


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;4Y7c3qzHET8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4Y7c3qzHET8[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

A little-known fact about the French: they are the dorkiest dancers. Here is evidence.
[video=youtube;KmRTHHhU-os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmRTHHhU-os&feature=related[/video]
Fun, though.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;zrm3e6SEbMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrm3e6SEbMg[/video]


----------



## Morkonan

[video=youtube;Mw4O9pN-a1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw4O9pN-a1g[/video]


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

[video=youtube;T8ToTSF09Rw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8ToTSF09Rw[/video]​


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;fUPsI941j-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUPsI941j-w&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;a2BUEzdjfpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2BUEzdjfpY[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;krGDNbT4CSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krGDNbT4CSE&amp;feature=branded[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

if only they used the subjunctive more in this video, I could use it to teach. I think it would be quite effective.
[video=dailymotion;x99ein]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x99ein_make-the-girl-dance-baby-baby-baby_music[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;K3y0tepCJME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3y0tepCJME[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;IVJMneYJHXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVJMneYJHXw[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;EkbpmFOuKrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkbpmFOuKrc&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;t1BLMdmAK74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1BLMdmAK74[/video]


----------



## SalParadise

'End of the Night' by The Doors. Fantastic lyrics.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;kfJ1SfoafgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfJ1SfoafgA[/video]
(didn't realize the video was going to be so Halloween-appropriate!)


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;LBQ2305fLeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=LBQ2305fLeA[/video]


----------



## Jon M

...

[video=youtube;pP8XBJc2p_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pP8XBJc2p_g[/video]


----------



## Jon M

Boo to all yr ghosts

[video=youtube;1knh-_SYrfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1knh-_SYrfQ&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

^(the GYBE one) Reason #7 to avoid open mic nights at all costs... 

Love the new blog teaser, btw.


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> Love the new blog teaser, btw.


:tears_of_joy:

Did you hand out candies to little monsters tonight? No one on my street believes, but I still doooooo ...


----------



## Deleted member 49710

I tried. I put out lights and glowing spiders and my awesome cyclops pumpkin, and did not eat very many of the peanut butter cups. One small skeleton and his little demon brother showed up. That was it.

I think they all go a few blocks over where people have more money.


----------



## Jon M

They were afraid of the cyclops pumpkin. It was simply too aswesome.

I saw some princesses, and a black cat, and a pink jelly bean (the cutest), and a jedi and ...

t'was good.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Jon M said:


> They were afraid of the cyclops pumpkin. It was simply too aswesome.
> 
> I saw some princesses, and a black cat, and a pink jelly bean (the cutest), and a jedi and ...
> 
> t'was good.


Maybe that was the problem. Or maybe they're little mercenaries around here. Yours sound nice.

Next year my pumpkin will look like this --> :excitement:


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;FuWAQdEH5O4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuWAQdEH5O4[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;50LShhlkTfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50LShhlkTfw[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;llZOm8tmfKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llZOm8tmfKA[/video]


----------



## GonneLights

A Love Supreme, Part 1: Acknowledgement - John Coltrane (1965) - YouTube


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;BH18_vdSQss]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH18_vdSQss[/video]


----------



## terrib

Whitesnake-The Deeper the Love

Whitesnake - The Deeper The Love - YouTube


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;8IEQpfA528M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IEQpfA528M[/video]


----------



## terrib

Joss Stone-Son of a Preacher Man


Joss Stone - Son of a Preacher Man - YouTube


Love her trademark of bare feet.....


----------



## Serenade

Argh! I was in Barnes and Nobles and they were playing 'True Romantic' by Indigo Girls. Since it was a playlist and I was in there for a few hours till a movie started...I downloaded it on my phone. It has infected me.


----------



## Morkonan

[video=youtube;GNLtvAcQMIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNLtvAcQMIk[/video]


----------



## Kyle R

[video=youtube;AmALqD1e5No]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmALqD1e5No[/video]

The crunch is delicious.

Mosh pit!


----------



## Namba

This man is incredible.

[video=youtube;eXqPYte8tvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eXqPYte8tvc[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;NjEPFq8dvuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjEPFq8dvuM[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

misleadingly labeled. Album is Hypernuit, song is "Neige au soleil" (= "snow in the sun").
[video=youtube;BY_e4Ps85QI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BY_e4Ps85QI[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;JzkNdOY03Q4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzkNdOY03Q4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;A7ry4cx6HfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=A7ry4cx6HfY[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;pv3GsATxABA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv3GsATxABA[/video]


----------



## Morkonan

[video=youtube;ihUIPlLw2ZE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihUIPlLw2ZE[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

*Boyfriend*


----------



## IanMGSmith

lasm said:


> *Boyfriend*



...I seem to have a problem with MySpace since they re-vamped a few years ago. No sound, pulled my stuff off but soundclick still works for demos. 

Ah well, "quote" - I've seen the yellow lights go down the Mississippi
I've seen the bridges of the world and they're for real;
I've had a red light of the wrist without me even gettin' kissed
It still seems so unreal.
[video=youtube;WAmoAOCU6SM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAmoAOCU6SM[/video]


----------



## Kevin

[video=vimeo;36261110]http://vimeo.com/36261110[/video]


----------



## Jon M

Tiny me

You must listen to this song.


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;s29RKnB7l7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s29RKnB7l7o[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;LaS8ATmWSYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaS8ATmWSYA[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;9qcm6QB1KwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qcm6QB1KwY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;3XlP794_aCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XlP794_aCU[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;-CZCKP-H4C8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CZCKP-H4C8[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;bo8Z2PoG-YY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo8Z2PoG-YY[/video]


----------



## Jon M

_love_ ...

[video=youtube;yP4dFHSd-iw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yP4dFHSd-iw[/video]


----------



## Morkonan

[video=youtube;NjR_brUhYNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjR_brUhYNs[/video]

(It's worth listening to the whole thing. The opening track is distorted, but the rest of it isn't.)


----------



## JosephB

Beautiful song for a beautiful fall day:

[video=youtube;IWvFjL8vs5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWvFjL8vs5w&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;bgjH7-e6HM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgjH7-e6HM0[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;t7aLPQEfrFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7aLPQEfrFE[/video]


----------



## Tiff

Mary Macgregor- Torn Between Two Lovers


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;3r8o_s0nGTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r8o_s0nGTY[/video]

Cover reminds me of Bladerunner for some reason.


----------



## Tiff

Deftones is a great band!!! But, here's the song of all songs. ( and by that, I mean my all time favorite song )

Frank Sinatra- My way  -- I wish I were alive during his era. Everything was so much fancier during that time period. Gloves, hats, and wonderful dresses. <3 

Frank Sinatra - My Way (1969) - YouTube


----------



## Jon M

Tiff said:


> Deftones is a great band!


The song around the 20 minute mark -- Graphic Nature -- is about all I've been listening to for like the past day. Great album overall.


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;9C4Qb17HQsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9C4Qb17HQsM[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;0fOIRnKrskQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fOIRnKrskQ[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;s2VzLn6DMCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2VzLn6DMCE[/video]


----------



## JosephB

[video=youtube;Ankbhpq8O6M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ankbhpq8O6M[/video]


----------



## Sam

[video=youtube;a8phwYNjZME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8phwYNjZME[/video]


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;FOF6LzLWC_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOF6LzLWC_s[/video]

I'll march no longer,
I'm done with war.
Send out your snivelers
but I'll march no more.

Wind 'em up,
bring 'em back,
conscript, deserter:
the worm drink is loose.

Wind 'em up,
bring 'em back,
conscript, deserter:
The proof is in the juice.


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;yv1kIsm40Io]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yv1kIsm40Io[/video]

IMO, one of the finest voices (in both a literal and figurative sense) in contemporary rock.


----------



## Fin

[video=youtube;LXTyN2m8ZUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXTyN2m8ZUQ[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;DrYxPH1zH18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrYxPH1zH18&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;-3wEsyhTVGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3wEsyhTVGI[/video]


----------



## Jeko

I'm listening to some PDQ Bach.


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;vK2u4y7J58I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK2u4y7J58I[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;xmC1bGPq7Js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmC1bGPq7Js[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=vimeo;23289439]http://vimeo.com/23289439[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;yQ4a_e1CfAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ4a_e1CfAw[/video]


----------



## Kaleidoscopic

"Werewolf" by CocoRosie


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;_rVCe1w7fo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rVCe1w7fo8[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;x-TJt5aca2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-TJt5aca2E[/video]


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;8yCLVJzxVxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yCLVJzxVxg&amp;feature=related[/video]

The musical equivalent of a Kelly Link story: breathtakingly beautiful, deviously ambiguous, mysteriously moving.


----------



## Winston

Stickin' my blue collar back in, vatos...

[video=youtube;YkqA_m7zLH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=YkqA_m7zLH4[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;yBZgHVXGyBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBZgHVXGyBg&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;RTFXQOxqdC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTFXQOxqdC0[/video]


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;lmc21V-zBq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmc21V-zBq0[/video]

Best music video ever.


----------



## Mumford

[video=youtube_share;MCNtWKdi5Ds]http://youtu.be/MCNtWKdi5Ds[/video]

I apologise for the awful Rita Ora advert at the beginning, but it's well worth enduring for an amazing song and beautifully intense video.


----------



## Bilston Blue

Been back to my youth today. The UK indie scene in the early '90s was a great scene to be a part of. 

Essentially, Sultans of Ping F.C. are/were ace!

[video=youtube;l5Vy-ST8vrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5Vy-ST8vrs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Bilston Blue

Another from them, the classic "Where's Me Jumper?".

[video=youtube;C-dl9KTYAVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-dl9KTYAVk&amp;feature=list_other&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=AL94U  KMTqg-9DPFpPGGWUqgrlujIAc-yRf[/video]


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;t5gKIv2n8YY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5gKIv2n8YY&amp;feature=related[/video]

The song that inspired my LM entry. 


I graduated in 1993.
 I never demonstrated much of my ability. 
 I was a good boy but I was much too smart for my own good. 
 Teachers said I was gifted and quite talented.
 Do you have an extra quarter?
 Got to get to class tomorrow.
 All is fair in Asbury.
 Make my way into Berkeley.

 When I was seven, I stared in to the monitor.
 And found my best friend
 Mr. Commodore 64. Daddy bought me an International Business Machine
 And with it I compromised national security.

 Do you have an extra quarter?
 Got to get to class tomorrow.
 All is fair in Asbury.
 Make my way into Berkeley.
 What the hell ya savin' for?
 I'm gonna start the third world war.
 Hanging with the bums in the gutters I have found
 Most of them are gifted and talented as well.

Oh brother could you spare a dime?
 (If a quarter you do not have)
 Been running from the Marshall Man 
 Since I broke into NORAD.
 But it's working out so well.
 The beggar's life is swell.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;26akwIm17PU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26akwIm17PU[/video]


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;kqKFl0URSLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqKFl0URSLE&amp;feature=share[/video]


The story of my life, and yours.  


No you can not touch this 
perfect dreaming skull.
This miracle that you hold,
this perfect dreaming skull.
Though it may seem like it's the ending,
it's only just beginning.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

The neighbors have their big speakers out.

[video=youtube;9bZkp7q19f0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0[/video]


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;iB_Ajfe1H2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=iB_Ajfe1H2w[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;mcwbCAJ1UWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcwbCAJ1UWM[/video]


----------



## tubapix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngTnToAs4uU&feature=related
First Suite For Military Band in E flat by Gustav Holst


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;sxCa_CXv9rI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxCa_CXv9rI[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;_38drb0WeeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_38drb0WeeE[/video]


----------



## Kevin

Pretty music. I like her. I use to have me a crush somethin' fierce for that Texacala Jones, too. She was real cute. She waitressed, and then got up an' sang when it was her band's turn...


----------



## MacDub

I love this album. Shooter Jennings and Hierophant (with a Stephen King cameo)
This one is called WAKE UP!... but the whole album is great. Shooter tried for Nine Inch Nails from what I read... I think he arrived at something more Pink Floyd with American relevance... Here's the Lyrics:

they say good fences 
make good neighbors 

for you my friend 
this might be true 

but you still gotta put 
the boards on the windows 
to the soul inside of you 

that t.v. in the corner 
that's their greatest tool 
they poison you mind 
when you're a child 

with their fear 
and their guilt 
and their rules 

they teach you that you're just a number 
as they program you in school 
so by the time you're out 
in their world on your own 
you've been trained not to bite 
the hand of the cruel 

wake up! 

Don't believe that the system is failing 
Don't believe that the planet is dead 
They'll keep all the food for their fat fu**ing bellies 
and the starving will kill or be fed 

and they'll try to turn me against you 
so divided,we'll turn to them 
because anything strong cannot be conquered from without 
before first being conquered from within. 

Don't let them get you down. 
Don't let them get you down. 

Don't let them get you down. 
Don't let them get you down. 
Don't let them get you down. 
Don't let them get you down. 

Life is a movie,we are all actors 
Don't let them edit you out. 

Life is a movie,we are all actors 
Don't let them edit you out. 

Don't let them get you down. 
Don't let them get you down. 

Don't let them get you down. 
Don't let them get you down.


----------



## Morkonan

[video=youtube;jJbnT018vgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJbnT018vgc[/video]


----------



## GonneLights

[video=youtube;EZgSIReAQYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZgSIReAQYA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;OQeFvUuPNHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQeFvUuPNHc&amp;feature=bf_next&amp;list=PLA10D6BE  808DD1BBF[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;IAoEZ0FEhgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=IAoEZ0FEhgc[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;1Pyt3OYVJOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pyt3OYVJOo[/video]

love this girl ...


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;TLxv_g_zQkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLxv_g_zQkY[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;1diINTLyxvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1diINTLyxvM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;eQUdVZetaFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=eQUdVZetaFE[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;M34iZH4-qkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M34iZH4-qkI[/video]
good good good


----------



## Winston

I'll see your progressive jazz and raise you:

[video=youtube;h1n9fKhavW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=h1n9fKhavW4[/video]


----------



## AlmostYouth

[video=youtube;GnkzvAXWV-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnkzvAXWV-0[/video]

This song connects with me like no other. It's even more enjoyable when I wallow in my own grief.


----------



## blue_evertonian

'In the Backseat', Arcade Fire <3


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;Mssm8Ml5sOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mssm8Ml5sOo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Fin

A bit more up beat than my usual selection, but eh.

[video=youtube;46y8E-RIhdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46y8E-RIhdc[/video]


----------



## Winston

Uber-Pop:

[video=youtube;xKQo7AtfXAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=xKQo7AtfXAU[/video]


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;OV3t5VN1m5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OV3t5VN1m5A[/video]


----------



## wee_clair_064

The Lumineers :: Stubborn Love - YouTube

Anything by these guys never fails to puts me in some kind of creative mood.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;G2p9fDJsHNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2p9fDJsHNo[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;0aq4ytbDv68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aq4ytbDv68[/video]

Rules so hard.


----------



## BlueWhizard

R. Kelly - Love Letter.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Jon M said:


> Rules so hard.


Does indeed.

Tonight I saw a band that really wanted to be this band, except a little more rockabilly and not quite so good. Fun though.

[video=youtube;a47CjNQhQWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a47CjNQhQWM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;S24QpV4L9Hg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S24QpV4L9Hg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;T-bXhI4AzNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-bXhI4AzNg[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;CTHpfZhfQbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=CTHpfZhfQbk[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

...local Durban band back in the 60s 
[video=youtube;B1P5ioNUonI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1P5ioNUonI[/video]


----------



## Nutmeg123

"Don't want it all" Nirvana


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;X-fu1PQWTBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-fu1PQWTBk[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

Britain = SAS, USA =NAVY  SEALS, South Africa = RECCES 

[video=youtube;12_SEs_UUss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12_SEs_UUss[/video]


----------



## writerman

Life on Mars? - David Bowie


----------



## Zico Cozier

Lana Del Rey - Gods and Monsters


----------



## Deleted member 49710

I have a friend who collects 70s/80s Euro pop records and likes showing me his French stuff. This morning he sent me this Youtube clip which is, coincidentally enough, set in Patpong (more likely it's a corner of Paris disguised as Patpong, but I'm not entirely sure).

Sort of a French Siouxsie Sioux saving her (lover? friend?) from depravity, is the story, near as I can tell.

[video=youtube;cCRG9Jk7vA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cCRG9Jk7vA4[/video]


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;dUm3Ld8xlL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUm3Ld8xlL4[/video]


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;XwSeIyMByBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwSeIyMByBw[/video]


I absolutely adore these friggin' lyrics:

*I see stars awaken to the moonlight,
 into the hasn't happened yet.
The sky blooms dividing down the sunlight,
I'm alive but sometimes i forget.

Let me be your cigarette.

 I hear bones of an old angel creaking,
 Long feathered fingers wet with grieving.
 Heaven is spinal white baby teeth,
 We've no need for eyes when we are everything.

 Let me be your cigarette,
 You're alive but sometimes I forget.
 Let me be your cigarette.

 Like a virgin on the tongue of baphomet,
let me be your cigarette.
 As the dogs rise up screaming and swallow the sunset,
let me be your cigarette

 Let me be your cigarette.
 You're alive but sometimes I forget.
Let me be your cigarette.*


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;N48-K9z-HA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=N48-K9z-HA4[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;9ZGt4JVX860]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZGt4JVX860[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;weCFU86FdgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weCFU86FdgY[/video]


----------



## Man From Mars

For those gearing up for winter, or a fantasy novel, or both:

[video=youtube;Cs9nNWMCOWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs9nNWMCOWY[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;lAwYodrBr2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAwYodrBr2Q&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video]http://kowloonwalledcity.bandcamp.com/track/wrong-side-of-history[/video]


----------



## Sam

[video=youtube;A6M77oHD110]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=A6M77oHD110[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;HNkG3QFrM64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNkG3QFrM64[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;0eGfVmsEdso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eGfVmsEdso[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;z1BIRxVe3ys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1BIRxVe3ys[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;6FnEy3XDNxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=6FnEy3XDNxE[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;UOBwJU4WQAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOBwJU4WQAc[/video]


----------



## the antithesis

"Sleeping For Years" Atomic Rooster


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> Pelican




[video=youtube;QYRCmsDjT50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYRCmsDjT50[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;zerjpuZUxeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zerjpuZUxeE[/video]
At least a foot of it, which I have just shoveled from my sidewalk. Ow, my effin' back...


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;yYz3nMAAMME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYz3nMAAMME&amp;feature=share[/video]

On the surface an almost humorous little song. But I think the central analogy is beautifully true for myself and at least one of my habits.

Oh, and at the 1:15 mark? Crank it, baby.


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;vdtqJNwsGLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdtqJNwsGLI[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;v2Fpd3-JoUI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2Fpd3-JoUI[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;ZLg6jcFGnt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLg6jcFGnt0[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;1Q3a38H1EPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=1Q3a38H1EPc[/video]


----------



## Kevin

For Brubeck: NEW FRONTIER - DONALD FAGEN ( ! ORIGINAL VIDEO ! ) - YouTube


----------



## terrib

Heard this yesterday and thought it was pretty...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tgfBabA1_U


----------



## tepelus

Blue Desires by One

[video=youtube;kP1qwHL6afg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kP1qwHL6afg&amp;feature=g-crec-u[/video]


----------



## alexandriadeloraine

Rammstein - Amour 

I'd post the youtube video, but they don't play except on youtube anyway. xD It's a bit of a different sound
from Rammstein's usual work, a nice change of pace from the likes of Du Hast and Ich Will. 

- Alexandria de Loraine


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;UruZj56LwYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UruZj56LwYk[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Have been working on simulating a state of controlled rage this morning. This has been useful. 
[video=youtube;RQ3AMjoVIOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ3AMjoVIOY[/video]
Thanks to Jon M for pointing it out a while back.


----------



## Ariel

Wild Horses--Rolling Stones

Yay for Pandora!


----------



## Sam

Metallica - _Fade to Black. _


----------



## alexandriadeloraine

[video=youtube_share;trTgj5BcBuI]http://youtu.be/trTgj5BcBuI[/video]

Old Friend - Lube


----------



## Ariel

Babe I'm Gonna Leave You--Led Zeppelin


----------



## Fin

[video=youtube;rVeMiVU77wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVeMiVU77wo[/video]


----------



## EasyExpertWriting

daniela said:


> Jet - "Are You Gonna Be My Girl"
> 
> --DM--


That's a Great Song!


----------



## EasyExpertWriting

LoneWolf said:


> "Adam's Song" by Blink 182..gotta love the old stuff!



Blink 182 rule!


----------



## EasyExpertWriting

silverwriter said:


> You and I both - Jason Mraz


I haven't heard that song yet. Have you heard "curbside prophet"? It's one of jason's older songs but it is sooo good!


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Since Christmas is coming, I thought this would be nice to see:

[video=youtube;6du9zE7SI6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6du9zE7SI6A[/video]​


----------



## tepelus

Cantara, by Dead Can Dance, at the moment.


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;K7VmOZ4Ppj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7VmOZ4Ppj8[/video]

  An unreconstructed (like myself!) fanboy who gets to write music for The Greatest Show In The Galaxy. Pure awesomesauce, and the bit between 1:40 and 2:51 always reduces this hard-arsed hillbilly to tears.


----------



## Leyline

A bit of context:

[video=youtube;nCCMg-rcCQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCCMg-rcCQk[/video]

Just run.


----------



## Arcopitcairn

I am a skeevy perv. Or am I? Ha ha ha!

[video=youtube;RzSdZy3yBMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzSdZy3yBMQ[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;QmJzy0WrSXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmJzy0WrSXY[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;FvzNeh4Mq1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvzNeh4Mq1o[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

[video=youtube;LPii1E1D6Ac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPii1E1D6Ac[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

replaced bad vid (next)


----------



## IanMGSmith

[video=youtube_share;NdBIZFtZnWQ]http://youtu.be/NdBIZFtZnWQ[/video]


----------



## Leyline

Le Jean Genet.

[video=youtube;dVdS_IApVtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVdS_IApVtQ[/video]


----------



## tepelus

Steve Roach-Momentum Of Desire

[video=youtube;s8qT9ed3BRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8qT9ed3BRU[/video]


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

*Some Jeff Foxworthy*

[video=youtube;VJOe3CXE-mA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJOe3CXE-mA[/video]​


----------



## namesake

[video=youtube;LgD_-dRZPgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgD_-dRZPgs[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

One for Christmas

[video=youtube;jQVeKb0ywOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQVeKb0ywOw[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

One more...

[video=youtube;UQ3aAfTUEBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQ3aAfTUEBs[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;cRdZP5JKviQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRdZP5JKviQ[/video]


----------



## moderan

[video=youtube;IlV5w7-kjbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlV5w7-kjbU[/video]
Great cover by a friend of mine.


----------



## moderan

Happy Birthday, Alvin Lee.
[video=youtube;mid4L6WU-ro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mid4L6WU-ro[/video]


----------



## terrib

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJFE1qa13sc

Beautiful voice...


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;Xw2MjRcVO4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw2MjRcVO4g[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;afdAE0tIT-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afdAE0tIT-M[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;SABc4Vk7kjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SABc4Vk7kjY[/video]


----------



## Jon M

> Starflyer 59 - The Hearttaker


So good.


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;0_1-SsnebFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_1-SsnebFk[/video]

*" ...Of all the versions of my recorded songs, the Johnny Rivers one was my favorite. It was obvious that we were from the same side of town, had been read the same citations, came from the same musical family and were cut from the same cloth. When I listened to Johnny's version of "Positively 4th Street," I liked his version better than mine. I listened to it over and over again........When I heard Johnny sing my song, it was obvious that life had the same external grip on him as it did on me."* (Bob Dylan- _Chronicles_, vol. one pag.72 )


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;ygsXqdHzBNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygsXqdHzBNE[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;mlSfPmqiplY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlSfPmqiplY[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;MOnfHDBW7SA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOnfHDBW7SA[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;o8RK0Zo0xs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8RK0Zo0xs0[/video]


----------



## moderan

[video=youtube;ybztL0181us]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybztL0181us[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;Ww7BRMi8R8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ww7BRMi8R8E[/video]


----------



## Freakconformist

I think the question is more accurate "What song is playing in your head?"
The answer is likely going to three or four at once. 
Earlier I was wrapping presents and started singing "Parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme.." to the tune of "We Three Kings".
I had to stop and think about that one for a minute.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

I normally hate Christmas music like poison but once a year the mister and I listen to this album while we do our presents. When this song comes on we have to dance around like big nerds (it's official ritual) and it is fun.
[video=youtube;IippcraBPKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IippcraBPKA[/video]


----------



## JimJanuary

yay
Led Zeppelin- I Can't Quit You Baby - YouTube


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;i2zRcP1IAMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=i2zRcP1IAMU&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## Vertigo

[video=youtube;wxzuqvXO4oc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxzuqvXO4oc[/video]

Lousy quality video but extremely high quality performance of a really awesome pop song.

_"Dressed up
Like a car crash
Wheels are turning
But you're upside down
You say when he hits you
You don't mind
Because when he hurts you
You feel alive
Oh no, is that what it is?"_


----------



## Leyline

Warning: Language

[video=youtube;QK8mJJJvaes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes&amp;feature=share[/video]

Hat tip to LikeAFox.


----------



## alixer

"If you wanna" by the Vaccines


----------



## MisterZhifei

Drops of Jupiter by Train, it's a fantastic (old-ish) tune!


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;l_F76ySzk48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=l_F76ySzk48[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;GXthKnh2qy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXthKnh2qy8[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;cihzurBKaok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cihzurBKaok[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;7TN4EsgxewU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TN4EsgxewU[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;n49ElyWbmFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n49ElyWbmFE[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

"Eazy Duz It," by Eazy-E. Fantastic ballad about the rigors of street life, growing up in the 'hood, and how you really should have known by now, Eazy has indeed "done it."


----------



## Circadian

"This is Gallifrey" composed by Murray Gold.  Yeah, it's from Doctor Who.  I'm an obsessive Whovian.


----------



## tepelus

Lady Labyrinth -- Ludovico Einaudi.


----------



## allyson17white

"All We Are" by Sugarland


----------



## FridgeOtter

Good Day -- The Dresden Dolls


----------



## Leyline

OK, I know you either love dubstep or hate it. Ignore that for a moment. This video is a work of art.

[video=youtube;2cXDgFwE13g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cXDgFwE13g&amp;feature=share[/video]


----------



## Kitana

Beneath The Surface- Dream Theater <^.^>


----------



## Nee

On the Outside, Oingo Boingo

:evil:


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;hikFCwduCIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hikFCwduCIQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;4uMcqi3aHS0]http://youtu.be/4uMcqi3aHS0[/video]


----------



## Jeko

Feed Me - Little Cat Steps


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;h-pqcDRalDw]http://youtu.be/h-pqcDRalDw[/video]


----------



## Charlie

[video=youtube;9g9t4NXx7nA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g9t4NXx7nA[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;bTh6DrRLQF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTh6DrRLQF8[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;wbwo-KUXe0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbwo-KUXe0k[/video]


----------



## FleshEater

Pig Destroyer Trojan Whore - YouTube


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Heard while on hold to order pizza, now it's all 80s dance night over here
[video=youtube;J9gKyRmic20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9gKyRmic20[/video]


----------



## Nee

Joni Mitchell live in Santa Barbara 
An amazing show to bad they only recorded half of it.

[video=youtube_share;bLKb9Ms68ME]http://youtu.be/bLKb9Ms68ME[/video]


----------



## Nee

Tori Amos
Cornflake girl 

[video=youtube_share;j_fjoqZZik4]http://youtu.be/j_fjoqZZik4[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;8xk8YCmJMuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xk8YCmJMuE[/video]


----------



## moderan

Love me some Tool.

Saint Pariah-Waking Mist


----------



## Nee

And before TOOL ...


We had King Crimson

Indiscipline


[video=youtube_share;nYQtHmwut0M]http://youtu.be/nYQtHmwut0M[/video]


----------



## Leyline

moderan said:


> Love me some Tool.



For years they were my favorite band, but they've been replaced by Clutch. I was wondering why the other day. I still massively respect Maynard and the boys, and think they make some of the classiest metal on the planet, but they're not much fun.

Clutch is fun. 

[video=youtube;M3XEIOqWtnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3XEIOqWtnA[/video]



> Saint Pariah-Waking Mist



Good stuff. Listened to that one on FB.


----------



## Tiamat

Every so often, I find a band (or an album) that makes me lose my mind.  Therion is one of those bands.  And their new album, while vastly different than their usual style, has made me lose my mind.  Currently listening to this song on repeat ('cause it makes me think of someone).

[video=youtube;Rn0MfhkJP9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rn0MfhkJP9A[/video]


----------



## moderan

Leyline said:


> For years they were my favorite band, but they've been replaced by Clutch. I was wondering why the other day. I still massively respect Maynard and the boys, and think they make some of the classiest metal on the planet, but they're not much fun.
> 
> Clutch is fun.
> 
> Good stuff. Listened to that one on FB.


Clutch is good. I like them fine. But in the battle of the somewhat-less-well-known-because-90s, I prefer their brethren sHeavy. I can't help but notice that they appear on each others' web sites, walls, etc.

[video=youtube;OepF3FIbFp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OepF3FIbFp4[/video]


----------



## moderan

Tiamat said:


> Every so often, I find a band (or an album) that  makes me lose my mind.  Therion is one of those bands.  And their new  album, while vastly different than their usual style, has made me lose  my mind.  Currently listening to this song on repeat ('cause it makes me  think of someone).



I like them too. But "lose my mind" is maybe a little strong. For me.

This song came close though:

[video=youtube;ZRCTuvxtyvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRCTuvxtyvU[/video]


----------



## moderan

Want even more fun? This is a friend of mine-he played with Exodus and several other bands, and is doing his own thing now:
[video=youtube;8DWwEZws2sQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DWwEZws2sQ[/video]


----------



## Fats Velvet

[video=youtube;sUeWt7h2s38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUeWt7h2s38&amp;list=FLVTPAbAz7bImwFsafUu_gHQ&amp;  index=7[/video]


----------



## moderan

Nothing wrong with that. Do you not know how to embed video?


----------



## Fats Velvet

moderan said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Do you not know how to embed video?



Temporary laziness.


----------



## Fats Velvet

[video=youtube;P20eX25nWjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P20eX25nWjY&amp;list=FLVTPAbAz7bImwFsafUu_gHQ&amp;  index=2[/video]

I'm a sucker for this r&b trope..."Hello Josephine", "Irene", "Corrine, Corrina", etc.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Jmkj4mzUtrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jmkj4mzUtrk[/video]

Operatic vocals + Spanish influenced guitar work + symphonic swells = salivation.


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;tdRnDNXuiE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdRnDNXuiE4[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;q9k6SWhSALA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9k6SWhSALA[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;Q9cSn0wkltg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9cSn0wkltg[/video]


----------



## moderan

Wow, Roddy Frame. Someone else has actually heard of him. The public has been Oblivious forever


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;WT6x8bY5asw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT6x8bY5asw[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

moderan said:


> Wow, Roddy Frame. Someone else has actually heard of him. The public has been Oblivious forever



One of his better efforts, I think


----------



## Silen

Epic music 1 hour battle mix. Basically a mix of epic trailer songs. 
Two steps from hell and that genre of music puts me in the moment while i am writing. 
Epic Music - 1 Hour Wonderful Mix 2012 - YouTube (Dunno if i am allowed to post the link but what the hell  )


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;3cuPKGbDtZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cuPKGbDtZc[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;cEsedHk4sUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=cEsedHk4sUs[/video]


----------



## Tal S.

[video=youtube;GDV4Dfe5-Y4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDV4Dfe5-Y4[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

Been digging the CRAP out of this one today.

[video=youtube;g_fwgkpghtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_fwgkpghtM[/video]


----------



## Ariel

One More Time With Feeling- Regina Spektor


----------



## Nee

Great Kerouac quote Pluralized.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;ElAv-mLHqGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElAv-mLHqGM[/video]


----------



## PSFoster

Not listening to anything at the moment. Was just listening to a Lynard Skynard CD.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Ah, I can see why you stopped. Joking . 

[video=youtube;fmV-jCpW2P8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmV-jCpW2P8[/video]


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;BLrTEV0DXiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLrTEV0DXiU[/video]

Heading east instead of west, but damn. Right there.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;PF8o0W9a0no]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF8o0W9a0no[/video]


----------



## Elizabeth Dawson

'She's so mean'- Matchbox Twenty


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;K1VLaXoRRdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1VLaXoRRdk[/video]

Utterly lovely.

Hat-tip to amsawtell.


----------



## Ariel

Why thank you.

Currently listening to "Paper Planes" by M. I. A.


----------



## Freakconformist

Still I Rise by Yolanda Adams
And going diva on it. 

But not as well as she does it. (skip to :45 to skip the intro)
Yolanda Adams - Still I Rise - YouTube


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;1m6S0ACpyvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1m6S0ACpyvM[/video]


----------



## Winston

Once again, someone here must bring the intelectual level back down for the proles:

[video=youtube;SMhwddNQSWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=SMhwddNQSWQ[/video]

WAY down.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

Toby Keith!


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;n9KwmmGaI0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9KwmmGaI0M[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;JJpCFUEaVuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJpCFUEaVuM[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;Za5jAsMHbpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za5jAsMHbpg[/video]


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;XW0j0smt8fY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XW0j0smt8fY[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ZO7ZWfvCjBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO7ZWfvCjBE[/video]


----------



## CitizenUnknown

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/GzKFEx-wsJo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## CitizenUnknown

"Cheers Darling" by Damian Rice


----------



## Pluralized

Wailing Wintry Wind - Baroness


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;qSXD-ecslRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSXD-ecslRw[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

[video=youtube;WvCqYwPsB6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvCqYwPsB6U[/video]


----------



## Brock

Murder in the City
by The Avett Brothers
(Awesome Lyrics)

[video=youtube;RbW08aKDoQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbW08aKDoQ4[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;yuTMWgOduFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuTMWgOduFM[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;qkHSvwKgJQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkHSvwKgJQA[/video]


----------



## moderan

Friends of mine in an SL show.
[video=youtube;O03A48m1Twc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O03A48m1Twc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;8YFGcQaZs1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YFGcQaZs1c[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

not the best recording but who cares.
[video=youtube;gOzg3STvH-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOzg3STvH-I[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;05k90ts2biw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05k90ts2biw[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;cg0xMry2m9s]http://youtu.be/cg0xMry2m9s[/video]


----------



## Ariel

Beethoven's Für Elize.  So beautiful and relaxing.


----------



## Akoya

I like the Pandora Radio station Two Steps from Hell.  You will always catch me writing to it.


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;YAVviYf52aQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAVviYf52aQ[/video]
_
I fashion my crown from Quetzalcoatl's quills
Build my palace in the jungles of Brazil
In the summertime come my children
"For I hail Draco, king of dragon men!"
I fashion my crown from Quetzalcoatl's quills
Build my palace in the jungles of Brazil
In the summertime come my children
"For I hail Draco, king of dragon men!"_


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;NIylUcGDi-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIylUcGDi-Y[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;FeKdUeb1InI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeKdUeb1InI[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;3THKuzgyg2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3THKuzgyg2g[/video]


----------



## CitizenUnknown

_Zombie_ by The Cranberries


----------



## Fats Velvet

[video=youtube;JD2PTU3Oi84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JD2PTU3Oi84&amp;list=FLVTPAbAz7bImwFsafUu_gHQ&amp;  index=1[/video]

Gets stuck in my head at work after four hours in front of a computer and makes the next four hours bearable.


----------



## Cheid

"looking back" by The Only
I tunes radio is playing random songs. this is the first time I've heard it, but I love it


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;kuoFiIFkdAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuoFiIFkdAA[/video]


----------



## Winston

No Clicky unless you've turned the volume up to eleven:

[video=youtube;mROsXvLJZBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mROsXvLJZBs&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

If it's too loud, you're too old.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;cX9KWI3O604]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cX9KWI3O604[/video]


----------



## moderan

[video=youtube;aa9U7BoY5k0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aa9U7BoY5k0[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;VKvNtAVZyOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKvNtAVZyOc[/video]


----------



## CitizenUnknown

_Somebody Wishes They Were You_ by Adelita's Way


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;eo7AFEffnj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eo7AFEffnj4[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;TEDkZ02pmWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEDkZ02pmWo[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;uH7IyID5luc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uH7IyID5luc[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;rH6b_lSQst0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH6b_lSQst0[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;8We0FVflGaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8We0FVflGaU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Kettering and Sylvia are my favourites on the album, but they're all worth listening to for his haunting, unique, perfect, beautiful drawl. Lyrically, Hospice is just a list of things a person wished they'd said to their dying lover, but it's effective. Concept albums evoke more out of me than most others.

[video=youtube;1ky1td3_6LY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ky1td3_6LY[/video]


----------



## MacDub

I  dig CLUTCH.
Nine songs from their first nine releases.
The tenth is on it's way.
CLUTCH has given to the world of people with ears and intellect.
If you look deeper into their  lyrics, there are many awesome references. They should never be stuck in  the corner of being called "stoner rock". There is a much deeper  intellect happening in the lyrics that will take you for a ride. Check it out for yourself: www.*pro-rock.com*

Please accept this barrage of links to somewhat random songs from each release of CLUTCH:
Clutch - A Shogun Named Marcus (HQ) - YouTube
Clutch - I Have The Body Of John Wilkes Booth - YouTube
Clutch - The Elephant Riders - YouTube
Clutch - Release the Kraken - YouTube
Clutch - "Smoke Banshee" - YouTube
Clutch-(In The Wake Of) The Swollen Goat - YouTube
Mice and Gods - Clutch (with lyrics) - YouTube
Clutch Mr Shiny Cadillackness - YouTube
Clutch - Abraham Lincoln - YouTube

The only reason I did this is because I really dig this band. It is what I am listening to while trying to figure out a way to write an article about them.
I can't wait for more music to be shared in here. 
-MacDub


----------



## Leyline

Huge Clutch fan -- I've posted quite a few in this thread. My favorite band in the world. Some of my favorites (and this is just a sampling): "The Drifter", "Big News I&II', "Profits Of Doom", "10,000 Witnesses", "Wishbone", "White's Ferry", "12 Ounce Epilogue", "Oregon",  "Worm Drink", "Muchas Vecas", "The Soapmakers", "La Curandera", "Gravel Road" and "Gifted & Talented" which I actually wrote a story about and entered in our monthly fiction contest. Won it too. 

Good to have another fan of Fallon, Sult, Gaster and Maines around. 

BTW, I notice you didn't include their pre-released title track for the upcoming album: Earth Rocker.


----------



## JosephB

Beautiful singing and pickin.'

[video=youtube;Ankbhpq8O6M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ankbhpq8O6M[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;4Bvm0em_3jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Bvm0em_3jc[/video]


----------



## Ariel

[video=youtube;FH6wpO66J4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH6wpO66J4k[/video]


----------



## moderan

[video=youtube;k8PjjxJ7v78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8PjjxJ7v78[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;ySJ0cXJGoyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySJ0cXJGoyY[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;sJthA4l8S5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJthA4l8S5U[/video]


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;BHTr38mO0Fo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHTr38mO0Fo[/video]

_Back again with a quickness, pick it up, pick it up.
Master arithmeticness, light it up, light it up.
I got the heat in both feets, snake handlers hands.
Come back with slickness and do it all again.

My subtle hustle, smooth as mothers butter.
I let it ride on, I let it ride on.

Now I'm the medias darling, pick it up, pick it up.
An international phenomenon, light it up, light it up.
I cause eclipses with a wave of the hand.
Let 'em hang in ellipses and do it all again.

My subtle hustle, smooth as mothers butter.
I let it ride on, I let it ride on.

I got your number. I steal your thunder.
I got your mothers maiden name tattooed on my arm.

I drive out daemons. Can I hear an Amen?
Lay hands on screaming heathens. And do it all again.

My subtle hustle, smooth as mothers butter.
I let it ride on, I let it ride on._


----------



## Hemlock

[video=youtube;iF3dxVJPKV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iF3dxVJPKV4[/video]


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;Vp6tX0wxRA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp6tX0wxRA8[/video]

Only the dirt
I do believe.
As memory vanishes,
among the leaves...


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;qPNDDyOOyOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPNDDyOOyOU[/video]


----------



## squaremuffin

Blind Willie Johnson - God Don't Ever Change

Unfortunately no examples on youtube are suitable, but extraordinary music by an extraordinary man.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;av4eP7mJc5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av4eP7mJc5U[/video]

My knife . . . it's sharp and chrome.
Come see inside my bones.

All of the fiends are on the block. . .
I'm the new king,
Ill take the queen.
Cause in here . . . we're all anemic.
In here, anemic and sweet, so go get your knife.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;YIm_Z-lYgoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIm_Z-lYgoI[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;iUEqQ3_Dbv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=iUEqQ3_Dbv8[/video]

If you don't enjoy this, inspect you fun circuit box.  You've got a blown fuse.


----------



## Ariel

Bang Bang--Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;rH_7_XRfTMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH_7_XRfTMs[/video]

The vocals are very _Heart of Glass_ on this track -- just me?


----------



## moderan

Lovely bit of thrash metal by one of the founders of Exodus. Hoping to work with this gentleman some time.
[video=youtube;JQ0U1q-DBCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ0U1q-DBCQ[/video]


----------



## moderan

Vintage Exodus, just after Kirk Hammett left.
[video=youtube;tTdGnKB8j7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTdGnKB8j7U[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;rsWk1gG9PKc]http://youtu.be/rsWk1gG9PKc[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;4525c9auMi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4525c9auMi4[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;qdeWQIM1FgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdeWQIM1FgY[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;nyiCbsw4Kdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyiCbsw4Kdk[/video]


----------



## Lewdog

[video=youtube;hSAHQXMwMnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSAHQXMwMnc[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

[video=youtube;c5j8In4wu3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5j8In4wu3g[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;pWyRfqfEC2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWyRfqfEC2s[/video]


----------



## Jon M

Heard they had a new album out. Any good?

[video=youtube;fcgK2oXgfCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcgK2oXgfCU[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Picking up where Loveless left off, so if you liked that you'll probably like this (which I did and do). Whole thing's on YouTube if you're curious.


----------



## moderan

[video=youtube;AsKEPLBgJu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsKEPLBgJu0[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;9LOZbdsuWSg]http://youtu.be/9LOZbdsuWSg[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;BhbGJZGq3-g]http://youtu.be/BhbGJZGq3-g[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

[video=youtube;6ul-cZyuYq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ul-cZyuYq4[/video]


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

[video=youtube;XWHOF_0-6Hg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWHOF_0-6Hg[/video]​


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;f195_F4dDVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=f195_F4dDVI[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;dte3-sSkWic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dte3-sSkWic[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;qssPE4ybWvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qssPE4ybWvA[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;22V-MHQzqpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22V-MHQzqpU[/video]


----------



## CitizenUnknown

_OK With Me _by Manchester Orchestra


----------



## rotsuchi1

5 Minutes alone by Pantera o.o also trying to learn it on the guitar


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;HIa5ZFCr6zc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIa5ZFCr6zc[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;gxzMbAMO73k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxzMbAMO73k[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;YNPPdkxE7S0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNPPdkxE7S0[/video]


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;hkcMA5vOR1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkcMA5vOR1U[/video]

You have corrupted me, Fatima-My-Love.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;B4Tkylk1Ki4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4Tkylk1Ki4[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;OTXYXM6d4Mg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTXYXM6d4Mg[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;vneFS48Z4Ws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=vneFS48Z4Ws[/video]


----------



## Candervalle

NIN-Head Like a Hole


----------



## JosephB

Not sure why this Audioslave song didn't become a classic. It's a fantastic song and features the amazing voice of Soundgarden's Chris Cornell -- and one the best solos from the versatile and innovative Tom Morrello of Rage Against the Machine -- here overlaying his unique style onto a more traditional blues based lead. It's thing of beauty. If you love and appreciate awesome guitar -- you must listen!

PS -- it's cool video too -- with a story -- just like back in the earlier days of MTV -- when they actually showed music videos, dag nabbit.

[video=youtube;lBFdX37Qpnk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBFdX37Qpnk[/video]


----------



## moderan

Audioslave wasn't better than the sum of its parts. I don't think Velvet Revolver fared any better.
These guys are doing all right. Here's a full album, their latest:
[video=youtube;PzXqugfv_xc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzXqugfv_xc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;aErOhwAmZ1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aErOhwAmZ1Y[/video]


----------



## JosephB

moderan said:


> Audioslave wasn't better than the sum of its parts.



Maybe so. But I still think it's a damn good song and lead solo. I wouldn't mention Audioslave in the same breath as Velvet revolver -- based on Morello's guitar alone. Slash doesn't hold a candle to him.


----------



## moderan

JosephB said:


> Maybe so. But I still think it's a damn good song and lead solo. I wouldn't mention Audioslave in the same breath as Velvet revolver -- based on Morello's guitar alone. Slash doesn't hold a candle to him.


In terms of their audience, though, they are comparable. But I agree. Morello can do what Slash does, but not vice versa.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Morello can actually shred really well, too -- he's not just a guitar DJ like many think, IMO. I think Slash is good, but I agree, he couldn't make his rig sound like a completely different object I bet.


----------



## moderan

Morello can also fingerpick...viz the Nightwatchman. He's a complete player that found a new way to do things with guitar. Slash is a well-versed melodic soloist. They're not really comparable. Morello's in the Steve Vai/Adrian Belew group, Slash is in the Jimmy Page/Eric Clapton group.


----------



## JosephB

Not sure what you mean. Naturally, the Audioslave fans that I know were RATM and Soundgarden fans -- hoping for some magic that didn't really happen. Close -- but no cigar. I don't really see that as the same audience as Velvet Revolver. And somehow -- Audioslave clicked on a level that VR just didn't. Then again, I'm not a Gun N' Roses fan -- or much of STP fan for that matter. It seems like "super groups" or bands that rise from the ashes of other bands don't ever seem to work all that well. There may be exceptions I'm not thinking of. I was actually thinking the differences between SG and RATM might make for a grand experiment -- it just didn't come together. Oh well.


----------



## moderan

In terms of their marketing, the radio stations that they were marketed to, the target demo, they were identical.
Tom Morello's an innovator, and makes more than the standard set of noises. But he can make the standard noises too. Slash works within established limits. To make it clearer...there's Joe, who plays melodically, AOR-type songwriter, and Duane, who plays demented angular licks and is prone to sonic experimentation songwise. My reference points are Vai and Fripp. Yours would be Peter Buck and Mike Campbell. Not saying either is superior, just different mindsets.
For a supergroup that works, try BCC above. 70s-style hard rock with a modern veneer-Jason Bonham, Glenn Hughes, Joe Bonnamassa, Derek Sherinian.


----------



## Nee

Or...

[video=youtube_share;TOdo7dhvSwg]http://youtu.be/TOdo7dhvSwg[/video]


----------



## JosephB

moderan said:


> In terms of their marketing, the radio stations that they were marketed to, the target demo, they were identical.



Hmm. Not in my radio market. This is back when I listened to radio -- they played Audioslave on two stations, one was strictly new "alternative," the other was a more a mix of alternative and more standard AOR -- bands like REM, Pearl Jam, Dave Mathews etc. and some classic rock thrown in too -- neither played Velvet Revolver. Only one station played them from what I remember -- the classic and new rock station that played bands like Zeppelin, Guns and Roses, ACDC. There were bands that showed up on all three -- STP and Pearl Jam etc. Pretty sure Velvet Revolver wasn't one of them. Regardless of target demo, it's my hunch, based on the sound and origins, they wouldn't really share that much of a fan base.


----------



## moderan

I'm not going to argue with a "hunch" and I don't care enough to dig for the data. Radio here didn't play either one, and neither did Rochester. Chris Cornell and Morello are geniuses on different levels, and the levels didn't meet. So you win. Congratulations. Enjoy.
And Nee...Primus is a good band but they're not a  composite supergroup like we were talking about. Les has a fanbase of his own but that isn't the same thing.


----------



## JosephB

moderan said:


> I'm not going to argue with a "hunch" and I don't  care enough to dig for the data. Radio here didn't play either one, and  neither did Rochester. Chris Cornell and Morello are geniuses on  different levels, and the levels didn't meet. So you win.  Congratulations. Enjoy.
> And Nee...Primus is a good band but they're not a  composite supergroup  like we were talking about. Les has a fanbase of his own but that isn't  the same thing.




Not asking you to argue it. It's a hunch -- otherwise know as an opinion -- and not without basis. No reason to get snippy about it.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;m-BofoJcjF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-BofoJcjF4[/video]


----------



## Nee

Speaking of super groups.
If you got the time listen up. 
*only about half the show was taped. 

[video=youtube_share;bLKb9Ms68ME]http://youtu.be/bLKb9Ms68ME[/video]


----------



## genevieve

~


----------



## Sunny

Still love this song! 

[video=youtube;JuJpySyBHiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuJpySyBHiU[/video]


----------



## moderan

JosephB said:


> Not asking you to argue it. It's a hunch -- otherwise known as an opinion -- and not without basis. No reason to get snippy about it.



Oh please. Disagreeing with something is inviting the other party to disagree as well, to continue the dialogue. My opinion differs and I no longer care to argue that point, as "it" is based on opinion and not research. I agree to differ.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;XBE2EUT34aY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBE2EUT34aY[/video]
music for beating the hell out of your MC


----------



## Sam

[video=youtube;M3al4NELLiw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3al4NELLiw[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;aJElQwD65E0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJElQwD65E0[/video]


----------



## tepelus

Dolce Droga--Ludovico Einaudi


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;hRGMEIX1a5Y]http://youtu.be/hRGMEIX1a5Y[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;f5vleAO9z8o]http://youtu.be/f5vleAO9z8o[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;6oXJus1ajIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oXJus1ajIU[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;UvUDmuxmzk0]http://youtu.be/UvUDmuxmzk0[/video]


----------



## ebooklover

Fuzzy blue lights by Owl city... I have been crazy of this song lately :/ no idea why but I feel relaxed whenever i do hehe


----------



## moderan

[video=youtube;loi1R31qys8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loi1R31qys8[/video]


----------



## moderan

[video=youtube;5f4oAQ_tUyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5f4oAQ_tUyY[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;VDxrIJXFjIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDxrIJXFjIU[/video]
since I can't actually wring this horrible woman's neck, here is a happy song counseling patience and tolerance


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;YbPdOcRvuhs]http://youtu.be/YbPdOcRvuhs[/video]


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;EKd2KiW0Olg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKd2KiW0Olg[/video]

The masterpiece of a masterful band, IMO.


----------



## Lewdog

From perhaps the best collaboration albums of all-time:  


[video=youtube;VUb450Alpps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUb450Alpps[/video]


----------



## Lewdog

I love the guitar and bass play in this song.  They were so young when they first came out, sad they just disappeared.


[video=youtube;heQi0AZBH-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heQi0AZBH-0[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;A_ulZiob5I0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_ulZiob5I0[/video]


----------



## moderan

I've listened to this twice today. I am hoping to hear it more. Beware the IndianHead 
[video=youtube;WCvvwoFsMzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCvvwoFsMzw[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;EQnR99v7cDo]http://youtu.be/EQnR99v7cDo[/video]


----------



## JosephB

Leyline said:


> The masterpiece of a masterful band, IMO.



Second time today someone here has mentioned one of the five albums I'd take to the hypothetical desert island.


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;Qk0o0yR_GRs]http://youtu.be/Qk0o0yR_GRs[/video]


----------



## moderan

[video=youtube;lAmg4IRxc9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAmg4IRxc9c[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;aMygG4F0hk8]http://youtu.be/aMygG4F0hk8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;837eZOQVs-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=837eZOQVs-w[/video]


----------



## Nee

LOL...E'ffin Sparks...!

I haven't heard them in a long time.


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;XwKv3H9WAkY]http://youtu.be/XwKv3H9WAkY[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;56dxJjXbnjg]http://youtu.be/56dxJjXbnjg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;caYTOX_khH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caYTOX_khH4[/video]


----------



## Nee

It says "Not available in your country" Bruno.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Ah well, never mind.

[video=youtube;WJ-gHgYwQXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ-gHgYwQXI[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;0Rs8XSLsIJo]http://youtu.be/0Rs8XSLsIJo[/video]


----------



## Nee

These guy's are sooo *L A 
*
[video=youtube_share;dUa5yJNaLBs]http://youtu.be/dUa5yJNaLBs[/video]


----------



## Lewdog

[video=youtube;zNJyAcgMS4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNJyAcgMS4A[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;IoyzHxeSyb0]http://youtu.be/IoyzHxeSyb0[/video]


----------



## Lewdog

I love the lyrics to this song:

[video=youtube;8yvGCAvOAfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yvGCAvOAfM[/video]


----------



## Nee

And I love the lyrics to this song:

[video=youtube_share;Ypkv0HeUvTc]http://youtu.be/Ypkv0HeUvTc[/video]


----------



## Lewdog

Here is another song where the lyrics are just awesome.  Even without the music they are strictly poetic.

[video=youtube;gGdGFtwCNBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGdGFtwCNBE[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;aYDfwUJzYQg]http://youtu.be/aYDfwUJzYQg[/video]


----------



## Lewdog

[video=youtube;xqds0B_meys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqds0B_meys[/video]


----------



## moderan

HAPPY BIRTHDAY. TONY IOMMI
[video=youtube;Pw83GXdDvfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw83GXdDvfI[/video]


----------



## tepelus

Marconi Union -- Broken Colours

[video=youtube;PYd6SsNulQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYd6SsNulQM[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;DMC0ftJpOlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMC0ftJpOlQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Beautiful. Never heard that before, thanks!

[video=youtube;SkoPfV5tjWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkoPfV5tjWo[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;YhhdGFjM7I0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhhdGFjM7I0[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;t9xWa82wlsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9xWa82wlsM[/video]


----------



## JosephB

[video=youtube;AbGJeXShopk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbGJeXShopk[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;lEpX5NQSEz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEpX5NQSEz0[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;cwhkG3LhZO8]http://youtu.be/cwhkG3LhZO8[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;tJmeLd1mGYI]http://youtu.be/tJmeLd1mGYI[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;lnDqHppWS_Q]http://youtu.be/lnDqHppWS_Q[/video]


----------



## Ariel

[video=youtube;K5_EBAzIPJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=K5_EBAzIPJM[/video]


----------



## Brock

Stuck in The Middle With You -- Stealers Wheel

(I just cut a cop's ear off.)


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;czpwrg8zNls]http://youtu.be/czpwrg8zNls[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;rpsHnqMRa8o]http://youtu.be/rpsHnqMRa8o[/video]


----------



## JimJanuary

[video=youtube;JIitQNXVgb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIitQNXVgb8[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;pcLGcgPq6sM]http://youtu.be/pcLGcgPq6sM[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;GINB-5bfkiw]http://youtu.be/GINB-5bfkiw[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;KmFdIUQ16f4]http://youtu.be/KmFdIUQ16f4[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;KfVKkEN7CsU]http://youtu.be/KfVKkEN7CsU[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;8OCumWFBDU0]http://youtu.be/8OCumWFBDU0[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;zb88usOBud0]http://youtu.be/zb88usOBud0[/video]


----------



## kinetika

[video=youtube;7OgH3B49_E4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OgH3B49_E4[/video]

An old favorite of mine


----------



## moderan

[video=youtube;WCvvwoFsMzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCvvwoFsMzw[/video]


----------



## Lewdog

...this describes what my cat just did in her litter box.


[video=youtube;17lkdqoLt44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17lkdqoLt44[/video]


----------



## Lewdog

I just came up with new game.  Enter in a song like the Bee Gee's "stay'n Alive," then by using only the suggested song list on that page, see how many songs you have to choose before you get to a Tupac song.  Have fun!


----------



## moderan

That wouldn't _be_ fun.
[video=youtube;WCvvwoFsMzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCvvwoFsMzw[/video]Hawks score again!


----------



## Lewdog

After five songs I have gotten to...


[video=youtube;tB3LqNa3mTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB3LqNa3mTs[/video]


----------



## Morkonan

[video=youtube;pZCyOWLrRTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZCyOWLrRTE[/video]


----------



## moderan

[video=youtube;NIuyDWzctgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIuyDWzctgY[/video]


----------



## Lewdog

After 15 songs I've gotten to...


[video=youtube;PSTXOwNbGRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSTXOwNbGRE[/video]


----------



## Morkonan

And, time for some Blues...

[video=youtube;1-kTzcXVLwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-kTzcXVLwI[/video]

Got on a song kick due to a thread. 

(I like the original better than the recut for the movie, but most probably won't. The newer versions miss that classic Delta Blues sound only found in old brothels and beershacks..)


----------



## Lewdog

Saw these guys in concert, absolutely friggin awesome.

Sorry it said the video was from Mtv2 yet at the very end it wasn't censored so I removed it...

It WAS Mudvayne- Happy


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;JObrOiTkkhE]http://youtu.be/JObrOiTkkhE[/video]


----------



## Thenim75

Deftones - My Own Summer (Live On Recovery) - YouTube


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;h5BrE1Pi5cU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5BrE1Pi5cU[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

[video=youtube;bfqEisOIMJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfqEisOIMJc[/video]


----------



## Hemlock

[video=youtube;U6y7YOlldek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6y7YOlldek[/video]


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;ZtTDKsT-1Fk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtTDKsT-1Fk[/video]

Will you be entertained by beast and knives? 
Vital mentalisms will blow your minds! 
Cthulu's red headed step child, quite the precocious babe. 
We like to keep it on the D.L. because our clientele prefers it that way
The seven legged sow will see to the after-show. 
Don't you think the candelabra gives a pleasant glow?

Now may I present to you the basilisk? 
Please don your goggles if you wish to resist. 
From the fiery depths of the planet's core 
The never sleeping for wont of eating unholy stench of the manticore.

Please produce your access pass, no photographs please. 
Some of our guests are...how shall I say? Hyperbolic V.I.P. 
There is a velvet room for the discriminating pack. 
Celebrities and tentacles regard the beast with two backs.

The seven legged sow will see to the after-show. 
Don't you think the candelabra gives a pleasant glow?

Paparazzi! World wide video debut!
Paparazzi! World wide video debut!
Paparazzi! World wide video debut!
Paparazzi! World wide video debut!

And just when you thought it could get no stranger, 
May I present the semblance of a Scandinavian doppelganger. 
From the frozen depths of a forgotten fjord, 
The never sleeping for wont of eating unholy stench of the manticore.


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;2YIC3s6_d1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YIC3s6_d1Y[/video]

If I didn't already think the world of Neil and Clutch, this would make me do so. I mean seriously, how cool was that? That's a rock star.


----------



## Nee

Yeah, Clutch is cool. 

[video=youtube_share;8qi3GnMBXLA]http://youtu.be/8qi3GnMBXLA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;uoERl34Ld00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoERl34Ld00[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;w2HJbcJAqhk]http://youtu.be/w2HJbcJAqhk[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;V2oh18KACCE]http://youtu.be/V2oh18KACCE[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;1Y9vp8q5fMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y9vp8q5fMY[/video]


----------



## Travers

I don't normally listen to Baroque music, but I watched 'The Fall' a few days ago and the slow motion sequence at the start set to this piece is just fantastic. Since then it's been stalking me, popping up in adverts and in other programs. Luckily it's great.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/4uOxOgm5jQ4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


WHY IS THAT NOT WORKING?!

Oh well, I'm sure you can all see the link in the middle of that mess. I'm now going to go hide in my everlasting shame at my own youtube embedding inadequacies.


----------



## Angelwing

A few different songs, but here's one, the Russian National Anthem...ROCK VERSION!

[video=youtube;zaw5Zm6EskA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaw5Zm6EskA[/video]

Gotta say-not sure there's many other nations who can claim they have a rock version of their national anthem.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

*@Travers *Just copy the link of the video directly from YouTube, click the second-to-last icon above the comment window, paste it in, and click OK. Easy as that .

[video=youtube;4uOxOgm5jQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uOxOgm5jQ4[/video]


----------



## Travers

Thanks Bruno!

Wow, you click the button that says 'Insert Video' when you hover over it, who would have thunk it??

:stupid::stupid::stupid::stupid:


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;4BAJpjED-nY]http://youtu.be/4BAJpjED-nY[/video]


----------



## Travers

[video=youtube_share;572wB3YS3xg]http://youtu.be/572wB3YS3xg[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;cXE8u_HRpls]http://youtu.be/cXE8u_HRpls[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;km6JPmQAglI]http://youtu.be/km6JPmQAglI[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;CmM3MbFhlaE]http://youtu.be/CmM3MbFhlaE[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube;OoT4Vg3CPMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoT4Vg3CPMI&amp;feature=share&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9BASiLv_1b-SpHUDy79LmXg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;pdlS7tab5rQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdlS7tab5rQ[/video]


----------



## Travers

[video=youtube_share;MlgpufxgwYs]http://youtu.be/MlgpufxgwYs[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;lliXx5a6Sd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lliXx5a6Sd0[/video]


----------



## Jon M

.


----------



## Angelwing

[video=youtube;a-fFx-Edj2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-fFx-Edj2U[/video]


----------



## moderan

Play if early, play it often, play it loud! Points in every game for the first half of the season.
[video=youtube;WCvvwoFsMzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCvvwoFsMzw[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

Received an invite to some concert/happening in Cape Town from a teenage niece on facebook:

The Artists:

 ★ Geko(Israel)
 ★ HAEZER
 ★ Super Evil
 ★ Frozen Ghost
 ★ Bruce vs sHiFt
 ★ Plusminus
 ★ Navi vs Portal
 ★ Jak Skandi vs Chris Taylor
 ★ VaVa
 ★ Degan vs Alternate Frequency
 ★ Melektro
 ★ Black Lotus
 ★ Gin & Chronic
 ★ The Micade
 ★ Bryan Farrow
 ★ Apollo

Obviously meant for friends (in SA) and not uncles who never heard of those artists and who listen to stuff like...

[video=youtube;1ar27ChFKqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ar27ChFKqA[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;k8srRWePbko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8srRWePbko[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;kKv_eZwJh34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKv_eZwJh34[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;9IaQ9m0mVwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IaQ9m0mVwY[/video]


----------



## JosephB

[video=youtube;Qclxx4uO0ac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qclxx4uO0ac[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;YIhNgmJ0kvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIhNgmJ0kvo[/video]


----------



## kunox

this one and it's awesome......... link below.................æ±æ–¹ Touhou Electro/Dub 174 - YouTube


----------



## Jon M

.


----------



## Kevin

IanMGSmith said:


> Received an invite to some concert/happening in Cape Town from a teenage niece on facebook:
> 
> The Artists:
> 
> ★ Geko(Israel)
> ★ HAEZER
> ★ Super Evil
> ★ Frozen Ghost
> ★ Bruce vs sHiFt
> ★ Plusminus
> ★ Navi vs Portal
> ★ Jak Skandi vs Chris Taylor
> ★ VaVa
> ★ Degan vs Alternate Frequency
> ★ Melektro
> ★ Black Lotus
> ★ Gin & Chronic
> ★ The Micade
> ★ Bryan Farrow
> ★ Apollo
> 
> Obviously meant for friends (in SA) and not uncles who never heard of those artists and who listen to stuff like...
> 
> [video=youtube;1ar27ChFKqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ar27ChFKqA[/video]


 You might be surprized at how much 'new music' is influenced from that era. There are whole genres that owe eveything to Pink Floyd instrumentals. Throw in some speed and dancebeats *poof*: electronica, rave, techno, trance, dub-step....on and on.

p.s.- after reading that line-up I'd say she's in for a workout...she's going to burn some calories, maybe like 4 or 5 thousand,  lol.


----------



## JosephB

I hope I never get to the point where stop listening to or seeking out new music.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;1mBSOtdOjoc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mBSOtdOjoc[/video]


----------



## Leyline

21 days left. I can handle it. Probably.

[video=youtube;K7VmOZ4Ppj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7VmOZ4Ppj8[/video]


----------



## Vertigo

[video=youtube;3Tb74u1Rn-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Tb74u1Rn-w[/video]

I sit down and listen to it. Twice. It's supposedly the greatest album of the new millennium, "like watching a stillborn birth and then seeing the kid playing in heaven." (Paraphrase of Pitchfork.) "I'm not here. This isn't happening." I'll be upfront. As cool a quote as that is, it's an accurate reflection of what the band is up to here. They're singing about horrific things, but they seem to be unable to tell us precisely what horrific things these are, aside from some vague mentions of monsters in the shadows at the foot of the bed or whatever. Musically, it's as inventive a record as you're likely to see, rock tweaked and augmented with horns and laptops to the point where it barely qualifies as rock any more. But lyrically, emotionally? It never invests itself fully, and so after 50 min. it ends and I'm left with a feeling (brought on strongly by the closing tracks, which are great improvements on the earlier material) that I just witnessed a stillborn album--fully formed but lifeless.

Three stars out of five.


----------



## Angelwing

In me opinion, an ol' rebel song tis nice for good Saint Patrick's day, aye lad (or lass)? 

[video=youtube;eVAOW23GnFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVAOW23GnFM[/video]

I love the wry, verbally ironic lyrics:

"Come out ye Black and Tans, 
Come out and fight me like a man!
Tell your wife how you won medals down in Flanders.
Tell 'em how the IRA
Made you run like hell away
From the green and lovely lanes of Killeshandra"


----------



## JosephB

"Give me your hungry, your tired your poor, I'll piss on 'em
that's what the Statue of Bigotry says."


[video=youtube;HA4-4ifhixg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HA4-4ifhixg[/video]


----------



## tepelus

Sounds best with headphones/ear buds.

[video=youtube;mlnJSm10KtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlnJSm10KtQ[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;Vi76bxT7K6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vi76bxT7K6U[/video]


----------



## Fats Velvet

[video=youtube;V6Zcjp4hPaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6Zcjp4hPaI[/video]


----------



## JosephB

[video=youtube;hfcHgk10rbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfcHgk10rbg&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9AwxV4IPantLaD3N_P9cqVQ[/video]


----------



## Fats Velvet

JosephB said:


> 13th Floor Elevators



Their lead singer, Rory Erickson, had both a psychotic break and an interesting solo career:

[video=youtube;HlenTPJ6uEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlenTPJ6uEw[/video]


----------



## JosephB

Fats Velvet said:


> Their lead singer, Rory Erickson, had both a psychotic break and an interesting solo career:



I'd knew of 13th Floor Elevators and was familiar with the music, so I checked out the documentary _You're Gonna Miss Me_. Pretty sad story -- includes some history of the band and  Roky's slide into mental illness, but mainly focuses on his brother's  efforts to gain custody of Roky and try to get some kind of treatment for him.  His mom was "taking care of him" -- but she clearly has her own mental  health issues, and Roky was in bad shape physically and mentally. Under his brother's care, it seemed like he was heading in the right direction and  playing music again. I haven't followed up to see how he's doing now.  Worth checking out -- I noticed it's on Netflix now.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;TudLjZ_4VhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TudLjZ_4VhU[/video]
love these lyrics.


----------



## namesake

Is that indie rock? I've been wanting to get in that genre. So far only am a fan of beck's sea change.

[video=youtube;92cwKCU8Z5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92cwKCU8Z5c[/video]


----------



## Jon M

.


----------



## Travers

One of the best live recordings ever. This song gets me every time.

[video=youtube_share;z2UziuQ8lvg]http://youtu.be/z2UziuQ8lvg[/video]


----------



## MeeQ

Ball and chain - Social Distortion


----------



## Angelwing

Been listening to Celtic all day long, and loving it! 

Found a pretty awesome song called "Matt and Nat's" by Natalie MacMaster. Can't seem to find it on youtube but it has some pretty awesomely fast fiddle playing with a good beat. It's on itunes.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Jon M said:


> Despite owning a couple of their albums, never could get into them. Should maybe give them another chance. Been awhile.


They're pretty uneven but _On the Aeroplane Over the Sea_ has some great songs, IMO. Maybe not everyone's taste, though.


----------



## JosephB

Uneven is the word. I like some NMH, but some I can take or leave. I really like this one. It reminds me a lot of The Shins. I think it's the chorused/doubled vocals, gives them a smoother sound -- otherwise his voice gets on my nerves sometimes.

[video=youtube;LULmbLlPvVk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LULmbLlPvVk[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;8UzaoCncLWc]http://youtu.be/8UzaoCncLWc[/video]


----------



## Nee

Awesome west-coast blues from the Ford Brothers.

[video=youtube_share;4UpOSjgSqOg]http://youtu.be/4UpOSjgSqOg[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;wxAaf16xXRk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxAaf16xXRk[/video]
 we need to take better care of our awesome singer-songwriters in this world. Or get them to take better care of themselves. Or something. I dunno. They die too young, these guys.


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;qIq7iNUp1XA]http://youtu.be/qIq7iNUp1XA[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;gPya80o-xyA]http://youtu.be/gPya80o-xyA[/video]


----------



## JosephB

Been checking out this "Cat." This is a really pretty song. Even though I have daughters, it kind of gives me a little parental lump in the throat:

[video=youtube;JCQVnSOFqfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCQVnSOFqfM[/video]


----------



## Nee

[video=youtube_share;WUoUim7WGwo]http://youtu.be/WUoUim7WGwo[/video]


----------



## Nee

Queens Of The Stone Age Live @ Open Air Festival (St.Gallen 2003) FULL CONCERT!! - YouTube


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> we need to take better care of our awesome singer-songwriters in this world. Or get them to take better care of themselves. Or something. I dunno. They die too young, these guys.


Listening for the past hour, and probably many more hours into the night. Thankks.


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;94wpjNTBAJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94wpjNTBAJ0[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;lkB_d0oFAaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkB_d0oFAaM[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;-1QNBSYeeDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1QNBSYeeDo[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;EYqlOfzDsK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYqlOfzDsK8[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;wY6iyhqGy9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY6iyhqGy9U[/video]


----------



## JosephB

[video=youtube;3LAcP_v-j3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LAcP_v-j3I[/video]


----------



## Brock

[video=youtube;010KyIQjkTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=010KyIQjkTk[/video]


----------



## Brock

[video=youtube;mWBf57jwlTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWBf57jwlTQ[/video]


----------



## janus

[video=youtube_share;6mEfDSP4g_U]http://youtu.be/6mEfDSP4g_U[/video]


----------



## moderan

[video=youtube;TngeOeBsuQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TngeOeBsuQ0[/video]


----------



## Brock

Best female recording artist of all time....

[video=youtube;PdmzmOYM7DE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdmzmOYM7DE[/video]


----------



## Brock

[video=youtube;Uth0Wk4xYnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uth0Wk4xYnQ[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

Don Johnson. Heh.

[video=youtube;GUGsZgkjrco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUGsZgkjrco[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;8QghwNqlCRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QghwNqlCRE[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;ZpT2IVrnTLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpT2IVrnTLA[/video]


----------



## Brock

[video=youtube;dm7jEA3frY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm7jEA3frY4[/video]


----------



## Sam

[video=youtube;g3C7DECI0jU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3C7DECI0jU[/video]


----------



## moderan

[video=youtube;Dp6LT2MdaPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dp6LT2MdaPI[/video]


----------



## Sam

[video=youtube;N_GPxe91hWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_GPxe91hWE[/video]


----------



## JosephB

I'm sure most of you have heard this song. It's a country classic. I've posted this so you can enjoy the awesome video. I don't know if I've ever seen a better job matching imagery to music and lyrics. Truly stunning -- especially the figure playing the guitar. Enjoy!

[video=youtube;r8b8I2_Ik3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8b8I2_Ik3E[/video]


----------



## Brock

Wow -- just wow.  That is truly a masterpiece.


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;7AQjfbbZwR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AQjfbbZwR8[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;v2VW-jBznF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2VW-jBznF0[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;tD3Vro2gs1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tD3Vro2gs1Q[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

Really enjoyed the last - Dark Come Soon.  Tegan and Sara's voices blend in such an unusual way.   A bit jarring at first but it just works.   And at the end of the song, it's almost as if Tegan(?) is about to dissolve into tears.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;VioXu6lnP6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VioXu6lnP6c[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;eI3hwnpv60E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eI3hwnpv60E[/video]


----------



## tepelus

Newton's Cradle--Ludovico Einaudi

[video=youtube;VW_PrmflEAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VW_PrmflEAA[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

Chokechain by 3Oh!3


----------



## seigfried007

Godspeed You Black Emperor - Rockets Fall on Rocket Falls - YouTube
Rockets Fall on Rocket Falls by Godspeed You! Black Emperor


----------



## NathanBrazil

Tepelus - That time lapse is simply amazing, reminiscent of a theory of self - (paraphrasing) "We are all things simultaneously - our younger selves merged with our older selves."  Others can't see the trails, as seen in the video, because our minds can only focus on a narrow point of time.  Trying to fully understand someone, even ourselves, is nearly impossible.


----------



## tepelus

I thought it was pretty amazing, too. And the music is awesome, but I love Einaudi, so I'm partial. :wink:


----------



## Tiamat

Snuff by Slipknot.  I never get tired of this song.  And I hate Slipknot, generally.


----------



## JosephB

I love Johnny's guitarist's enthusiasm and engaging stage presence. See his close-up at 1:05 -- he's really feeling it.

[video=youtube;x2a2EC8fzPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2a2EC8fzPs[/video]


----------



## SkyChive

[video=youtube;b0mdMA4VNOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0mdMA4VNOk[/video]

My own english cover of 'Dream' by Lee Hi. Despite little voices in my head saying that it's not good, it's already on Youtube so my reply to those voices is 'oh well.'


----------



## JosephB

I love these guys so much. This one darn near makes me cry. The little piano fills and accents are just gorgeous.

[video=youtube;xa2XnouRXKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xa2XnouRXKo[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;5QtjKxrPPb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QtjKxrPPb8[/video]


----------



## Robert_S

Some music I listen to is purely for entertainment, such as P!nk's "Try" or Allman Brother's "Soulshine."

But some music I listen to helps me to envision a particular scene in one of my movies, such as John Murphy's "In the House. In a Heatbeat" for the first assault on the first day on Ty'kon. Also, "The Gael" from "Last of the Mohicans" as the defenses fall on the eighth day and they are scrambling to fall back and make a last stand.

Another, The Heavy's "Short Change Hero" helps me to envision, in the first movie, the assassinations of key figures that are causing too much trouble (fear and hate mongerers that are inciting people to attempt to murder Ro'shaan).

Some songs go beyond mere entertainment for me.


----------



## moderan

[video=youtube;BKiu0DC974w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKiu0DC974w[/video]


----------



## Rosier

[video=youtube;vHXvQAcOnow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHXvQAcOnow[/video]


----------



## moderan

[video=youtube;n-DmAh0dObI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-DmAh0dObI[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;TbGB1Lex5cA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbGB1Lex5cA[/video]


----------



## Reavyn

[video=youtube;B1KJ7B1bVkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1KJ7B1bVkg[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;2F4aHdMxM0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2F4aHdMxM0k[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;GCe40AlSAsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCe40AlSAsE[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;HrsioTFddKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrsioTFddKo[/video]


----------



## Angelwing

Robert_S said:


> Some music I listen to is purely for entertainment, such as P!nk's "Try" or Allman Brother's "Soulshine."
> 
> But some music I listen to helps me to envision a particular scene in one of my movies, such as John Murphy's "In the House. In a Heatbeat" for the first assault on the first day on Ty'kon. *Also, "The Gael" from "Last of the Mohicans"* as the defenses fall on the eighth day and they are scrambling to fall back and make a last stand.
> 
> Another, The Heavy's "Short Change Hero" helps me to envision, in the first movie, the assassinations of key figures that are causing too much trouble (fear and hate mongerers that are inciting people to attempt to murder Ro'shaan).
> 
> Some songs go beyond mere entertainment for me.



Well with more purely soundtrack songs, such as The Gael, it's supposed to get you to feel the wondrous, dour, exciting, passionate, etc nature of a scene. Whereas other music types are supposed to be more about the song and/or lyrics itself. Sometimes I imagine non-originally-soundtrack songs as part of movie scenes though. 

The Gael is such a great song, and I love listening to it while looking out at views in the mountains or the coast.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;UOg_8hCC4u4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOg_8hCC4u4[/video]


----------



## Tettsuo

Amos Lee - Street Corner Preacher

[video=youtube;noA5M_wySCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noA5M_wySCM[/video]


----------



## RaynaF.Allie

Creature Fear - Bon Iver


----------



## Tettsuo

Donny Hathaway!

[video=youtube;Dko6eQl4w2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dko6eQl4w2s[/video]


----------



## JosephB

[video=youtube;w2J5NzlB1Mc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2J5NzlB1Mc[/video]


----------



## Bilston Blue

I've had this on permanent repeat just recently. Better than the finished version of the debut album. Much better.

I :love_heart: Moz.

[video=youtube;N6RtTS6rJyQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6RtTS6rJyQ[/video]


----------



## JosephB

^ That sounds good -- and really holds up -- at least in part because of no cheesy synths and drum machines so common among their contemporaries. I went through a phase of listening to a lot of music of that era -- to me Echo and the Bunnymen and the first two Psychedelic Furs albums sound good for the same reason. Especially the Fur's Talk Talk Talk. Can't really listen to anything after that. Speaking of which...

[video=youtube;HwRb4kuR7GA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwRb4kuR7GA[/video]


----------



## Bilston Blue

You're right about the '80s, Joe. Especially British music in that decade. The Bunnymen were good, but they had few contemporaries who maintained any level of credibility. It was all about make-up and hairdos and that, which is all well and good if you have the music to back it up, like Bowie did, or Bolan. But, Blancmange? Haircut 100? Even Spandau Ballet and Duran Duran are vastly overrated. On that scene I'd have Erasure any day? 

The Manchester scene of the late '80s pulled British music out of the doldrums. I think that people now compare The Smiths favourably to The Beatles and Stones, and I use those examples because they're Britain's most enduring bands in terms of legacy and influence and not because of any fondness of them; and that they still influence many new bands, and especially so in America, speaks volumes.


----------



## CraniumInsanium

Fort Minor "right now"

and now just cued

Tommy Tuetone "867-5309"


----------



## EvermenEXE

Scott Joplin - The Entertainer.

This is really a beautiful piece and really gives one something fantastic to play on the piano.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Ha, apparently I'm not the only one listening to these guys. Something in the air, I guess.
[video=youtube;LGD9i718kBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGD9i718kBU[/video]


----------



## NeoTanner

I'm currently listening to "What's Left of Me" by Papa Roach. I believe it's from their new album and I do love it.


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;9aznO7dnmMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aznO7dnmMc[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;oh5Hk5XC_YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh5Hk5XC_YM[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;cyIVkEhyNLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyIVkEhyNLE[/video]


----------



## beanlord56

GET UP OFF THE GROUND!!! Metalcore without screaming is pure amazingness.
[video=youtube;4fNciuYKXDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fNciuYKXDM[/video]


----------



## JosephB

[video=youtube;DpMfdob55W0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpMfdob55W0[/video]


That Charlotte Hatherly kind of reminds me of the The Go-Gos or the Bangles. What comes around goes around, I guess.


----------



## SarahStrange

Recently, I've really gotten into 'Southern Gothic'. Coincidentally, it fits the mood of much of my writing. Perfect fit  Songs like Black by Kari Kimmel, Bartholomew by The Silent Comedy, and Dust Bowl Children by Alison Krauss & Union Station.


----------



## IanMGSmith

[video=youtube;D_bE7u70K0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_bE7u70K0c[/video]


----------



## JosephB

Dig Neal Young's performance with Buffalo Springfield -- and look at Stephen Stills shufflin' and rocking out in the background. Their bass player got busted and deported to Canada, so while everyone's lip syncing, the guy playing bass sitting with his back to the camera the whole time is their road manager pretending to play -- you can tell he has no clue. It looks so weird. Why they bothered is anybody's guess. Great song though -- even if the main riff is very "...Satisfaction" like.

[video=youtube;Oy6Ei7Cnqgw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oy6Ei7Cnqgw[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

SarahStrange said:


> Recently, I've really gotten into 'Southern Gothic'. Coincidentally, it fits the mood of much of my writing. Perfect fit  Songs like Black by Kari Kimmel, Bartholomew by The Silent Comedy, and Dust Bowl Children by Alison Krauss & Union Station.



...enjoyed "Dust Bowl Children" by Alison Krauss & Union Station which reminded me of another song "Man of Constant Sorrow" performed by The Soggy Bottom Boys in the movie "Wherefore art thou brother". Nice, thanks for the pointer.


----------



## IanMGSmith

JosephB said:


> Dig Neal Young's performance with Buffalo Springfield -- and look at Stephen Stills shufflin' and rocking out in the background. Their bass player got busted and deported to Canada, so while everyone's lip syncing, the guy playing bass sitting with his back to the camera the whole time is their road manager pretending to play -- you can tell he has no clue. It looks so weird. Why they bothered is anybody's guess. Great song though -- even if the main riff is very "...Satisfaction" like.



...sold Les Paul before emigrating from South Africa and bought a Gretsch semi (very nice to play) here in UK but (tears) had to sell for financial reasons. Was a 64 Accolade, not Chet Atkins like Mr Young is playing but amazed one can still buy one.

Amazon.com: Gretsch G6120 Chet Atkins Hollow Body - Orange Stain: Musical Instruments


----------



## IanMGSmith

...vox ac 30 top boost (with jealous eye) looks like guy at the back is  using it ps. my mistake, Linkous is on the vox. 

[video=youtube;BugFhjf_RIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BugFhjf_RIU[/video]


----------



## JosephB

IanMGSmith said:


> ...sold Les Paul before emigrating from South Africa and bought a Gretsch semi (very nice to play) here in UK but (tears) had to sell for financial reasons. Was a 64 Accolade, not Chet Atkins like Mr Young is playing but amazed one can still buy one.
> 
> Amazon.com: Gretsch G6120 Chet Atkins Hollow Body - Orange Stain: Musical Instruments



That's a really sweet guitar. Gorgeous. Neil's played a few of those over the years. Definitely out of my price range. I bought a '74 SG Standard a while back and positioned that to my wife as my one-time guitar extravagance -- and she wasn't thrilled about it. I do want to get a hollow body electric at some point, but it's probably going to be something like the Epiphone Casino or Epiphone Sheraton, which is semi-hollow body. The Gretsch Electromatic with the single cutaway looks nice and is more in my range, but I don't know much about it. I've played a few of the Ibanez models too -- pretty nice and a really good value. Next on my list is a better acoustic though -- I'm thinking that would be a great father's day present.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;PYD-DIggB2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYD-DIggB2k[/video]


----------



## JosephB

That's a good one, Bruno. If you like that, check this guy out -- A. A. Bondy, one of my favorite singer/songwriters and performers. This is beautiful song -- great pickin' too:

[video=youtube;Ankbhpq8O6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ankbhpq8O6M[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Yeah, I think the guitar playing is the best thing about that song. Very good indeed, thanks! He's a talented a one. I'll check out some more of his work.

I'm listening to _Sweet, Sweet_ by Smashing Pumpkins, but I can't find an unaltered version of it to link to. Ah well.

[video=youtube;IS7g_m58r-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS7g_m58r-M[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

[video=youtube;3j8mr-gcgoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j8mr-gcgoI[/video]


----------



## death cab

[video=youtube;2uh0AfgzCDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uh0AfgzCDw[/video]

Titus Andronicus!


----------



## Kat

[video=youtube;OmLNs6zQIHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmLNs6zQIHo[/video]


----------



## JosephB

I'm not a huge country music fan -- except for some of the old classics -- certainly not the new stuff. But I love this guy -- and he's considered country. It may be a stretch, and I don't think you can compare the two -- but I can see why Steve Earl said he as was a better songwriter then Dylan. The lyrics are so simple -- and in lesser hands they would easily cross over into cliche. But somehow he makes it work. He's a great picker too -- you can hear that on his solo stuff. My wife really dislikes country, but she's been listening to this with me and thinks he's great too. Too bad -- another tragic case of an artist dying young from hard living.

[video=youtube;Z5wrzwINOJM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5wrzwINOJM[/video]_

We all got holes to fill
      Them holes are all that's real
      Some fall on you like a storm
      Sometimes you dig your own
      But the choice is yours to make
      And time is yours to take
      Some dive into the sea
      Some toil upon the stone

To live's to fly
      Low and high
      So shake the dust off of your wings
      And the sleep out of your eyes_


----------



## NathanBrazil

Big fan of Thomas Newman.  This is one of my favorites.

[video=youtube;IJgRpteDKW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJgRpteDKW8[/video]


----------



## Unconsoled

One last breath--Creed


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;vvpLexbJQcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvpLexbJQcs[/video]


----------



## JosephB

_"Ok_, _let's give it to'em_, _right now_!"

Give 'em what, I ask you? Those lyrics hold so many mysteries.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Haha, I dread to think. Let's hope he was talking about the guitar solo that follows it ale:


----------



## Staff Deployment

[video]http://youtube.com/watch?v=V6nbFZtxAL4[/video]

Over and over and over.
Also Sail, by AWOLNATION, is good.

EDIT: Yeah the video is ridiculous I know


----------



## Dictarium

Switching between "Brown-eyed Girl" by Van Morrison and "Dill the Noise" by Dillon Francis.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;d9ZLCrTU3yY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9ZLCrTU3yY&amp;list=FLQD3ecOzhcvjgyi0wt0PFdQ&amp;  index=6[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;EsN1dmkQMBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsN1dmkQMBc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;uqUa_G1h3pw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqUa_G1h3pw[/video]

Love the atmosphere in this song. Like the guy's voice, too; pretty cool all round, I think.


----------



## Pluralized

Smoke Two Joints - Sublime


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;5p4QR-FstrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5p4QR-FstrE&amp;list=PLBC3FD84E14789836[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;MJDUnYyoRYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJDUnYyoRYU[/video]

I used to listen to this every day when I was a kid.


----------



## JosephB

That explains a lot.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I am a gay cyclist, but I don't think it's related.

[video=youtube;mRh-8vCSRAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRh-8vCSRAg[/video]


----------



## JosephB

Ha ha ha. I really did "LOL" at that.


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;1_qo5A_9bYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_qo5A_9bYY[/video]

I love Cat Stevens. This is one of the few songs I can sort of play and sing half-decently, and I would perform it for my little cousin Nicole, and remind her of the lyrics whenever she was scared or worried or stressed. She recently graduated from middle school, with loads of awards and a place as a 'top student.' They were asked to quote from a poem, or a story, or a song when they accepted their little parchments, and name someone who helped them achieve their goals. She quoted 'Moonshadow' and named me.

Guess who had their face in their hands, blubbing like a giant baby? :tickled_pink:


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;A_K4wajiU-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_K4wajiU-0[/video]


----------



## JosephB

Leyline said:


> I love Cat Stevens.



Me too. I'd heard the big hits, but otherwise, he's really a recent discovery for me. Apparently, it's a fairly well-known song, but I'd never heard _Father and Son._ Chokes me up thinking of my dad, and even though I have daughters, the message is the same. Thinking ahead, it really gets to me. Love how he sings the dialog by switching octaves -- you can hear the calmness in the fathers voice and the frustration in the son's. Pretty brilliant.

[video=youtube;JCQVnSOFqfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCQVnSOFqfM[/video]


----------



## Leyline

A great one, Joe.

[video=youtube;cd2jXsmSaKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd2jXsmSaKc[/video]

I'm now officially a sentimental old man. Can't watch that kid playing with a squirrel and not tear up.


----------



## moderan

I used to cover this in solo acoustic shows:
[video=youtube;dphjell05SQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dphjell05SQ[/video]


----------



## Leyline

Another one I can sort-of play and sing, bro. And something of an anthem when I've gone homeless. 'It's hard to get by, on a smile.' Yeah, but not impossible.


----------



## moderan

Easier by far to play Cat Stevens than, say, James Taylor or Paul Simon. Stevens is an indifferent guitarist, as you can see in that video. He muffs that arpeggio every single time. Taylor and Simon can rip. So can Gordon Lightfoot.
My version was a little more like this-yea, even unto the hair:
[video=youtube;t5DMiz6H2no]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5DMiz6H2no[/video]
Sorry we didn't know each other when we were in Chicagoland. I'd'a learned you some six-string, brother. And you'd be a bass player too


----------



## moderan

It's 1972 all over again!
[video=youtube;wVfUimq2KeI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVfUimq2KeI[/video]


----------



## Captnq

How You Like Me Now.

But I made a video montage of a cat I foster and set it to the music. He's been on death's bed 4 times with one month to live, each time. Had him 4 years now. His motto: Just Keep Eating.


----------



## JosephB

I'd rather play guitar like Cat Stephens than write songs like Gordon Lightfoot.


----------



## JosephB

Leyline said:


> Can't watch that kid playing with a squirrel and not tear up.



Here I'm thinking -- kid, don't get too close to that squirrel!


----------



## moderan

JosephB said:


> I'd rather play guitar like Cat Stephens than write songs like Gordon Lightfoot.


Really? I like a lot of Lightfoot's material. If You Could Read My Mind is classic. Edmond Fitzgerald is a great story-song. Very traditional-folk. He reminds me of people from the brief early 60s Folk Era. Pretty sure that's where he got his start-I know the Kingston Trio charted with one of his tunes. I've seen him live a couple of times. His band is killer. John Prine used to open for him all the time in Chicago. Here's some prime Prine:
[video=youtube;5eccz7D0QK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eccz7D0QK0[/video]


----------



## JosephB

He's just not my taste. To me, Edmond Fitz. really drags on. And I really don't like that "Sundown" song at all. I haven't checked out any deeper cuts -- so maybe I'll do more listening. I do like what I've heard from John Prine, but haven't really given him a proper listen either.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;UMoZpgRrLuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMoZpgRrLuY[/video]


----------



## Kevin

The Replacements - Unsatisfied - YouTube


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;AxVCIK9EOvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxVCIK9EOvs[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;IoYNn_nptJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoYNn_nptJs[/video]

In celebration of the new album which drops June 10.


----------



## msherman94

Reverie by Isao Tomita. It's my favorite thinking music, especially when I write haha.


----------



## Case

"World Painted Blood" by Slayer, partially to honor the late Slayer guitarist, Jeff Hanneman, and partially because I loved the guitar riff during the bridge of the song.


----------



## Folcro

The Moz forever. I also wanna listen to Dido's new album.


----------



## BryanJ62

*Highway to Hell *-   It fit the mood at the moment.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;m6qGeNVwwfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6qGeNVwwfw[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

pretty spring stuff
[video=youtube;OngsQMIHtu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OngsQMIHtu0[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

...love this song and the casual way the young songwriter (Toby) presents it.  

[video=youtube;ekvGFtSGpHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekvGFtSGpHk[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

Gordon Lightfoot mentioned earlier so here's young Toby covering "Too Late for Praying"and with an unexpected guest appearance from "Molly", the dog LOL 

[video=youtube;VNQBKG4m6S0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNQBKG4m6S0[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;hdwguqi4ncw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdwguqi4ncw[/video]


----------



## ppsage

[video=youtube_share;zcmdiS1ahlQ]http://youtu.be/zcmdiS1ahlQ[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;pv3GsATxABA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv3GsATxABA&amp;list=RD07cgjXp3fIFLI[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;zFBZFcjiCU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFBZFcjiCU8[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

[video=youtube;d3ZGzhF2mGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3ZGzhF2mGM[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;WHddcSyT93Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHddcSyT93Y[/video]


----------



## Winston

Watched the whole movie again, for "fun":

[video=youtube;PQE3vcwU97g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQE3vcwU97g&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Afterward, I painted a hammer red & black.  Not sure why.


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;BuZVbShtNeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuZVbShtNeU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Touch by Daft Punk


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;eN84vAqO9NY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eN84vAqO9NY[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

...volume, tears, madness, music
[video=youtube;1dYaiKfX47w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dYaiKfX47w[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

[video=youtube;4EjCHuqdKUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EjCHuqdKUs[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

attended a good show by these people tonight.
[video=youtube;8kgA8DuhGZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kgA8DuhGZQ[/video]


----------



## Sunny

[video=youtube;yjJL9DGU7Gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjJL9DGU7Gg[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;edbrGRNBLm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edbrGRNBLm8[/video]


----------



## FleshEater

Wow Lasm, The Gories are awesome!

I'll raise ya one...

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YjO5PuXJO48[/video]


----------



## FleshEater

So catchy...[video]http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=aLq8KZQ0L_8[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;eW8Ie5i9bhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW8Ie5i9bhY[/video]


----------



## ForgedinFlames

Infected Mushroom - Wanted To [HQ Audio] - YouTube


----------



## BryanJ62

I seem to be going through a 1984 Van Halen phase. I think I've heard 'Hot for Teacher' four times this week.


----------



## Ariel

[video=[url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ecBCpfgH_E&list=WL79jl1c90uMGq_Mm4uaoul6iTvkiABnFw]The Beatles - Oh! Darling - YouTube[/url]][/video]

The Beatles "Oh, Darling!"


----------



## spartan928

[video=youtube;mbt8oJTUlXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbt8oJTUlXw[/video]

Mellow out...


----------



## ForgedinFlames

Maxence Cyrin - Where Is My Mind (Fight Club) - YouTube


----------



## Lewdog

*Zach Sobiech passed away today at age 18.  Here is the song written and performed by Zach that became an internet sensation.

[video=youtube;7zxXAtmmLLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zxXAtmmLLc[/video]*


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;2jTg-q6Drt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=2jTg-q6Drt0[/video]


----------



## ForgedinFlames

Thanks for that great video, Jon M. Truly artistic and I will definitely be listening to more Boards of Canada. 
CHELSEA WOLFE // MER - YouTube


----------



## Jon M

.


----------



## TheWritingWriter

"Slow Life" by Grizzly Bear. This is actually on a playlist that I made for one of my novels.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

New Bertrand Belin album! Yes I know everybody is so excited!
[video=youtube;P0dhz-KTxV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0dhz-KTxV4[/video]


----------



## FleshEater

This is for JonM...

Converge: Jane Doe (piano composition)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Gvzyx1cWpy0[/video]

Some Converge to write to, ha-ha!


----------



## Solitude

I came across this today, and I really like it.  
[video=youtube;251p_K092As]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=251p_K092As&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Before You Die You See the Ring by Hans Zimmer

Can't find it on Youtube. It's on Spotify, though. I think it's brilliant.


----------



## vintagevampiregeek

Be Alone -- Paramore


----------



## Robert_S

A little R&B tonight. Sam Cooke, "Bring It On Home To Me."


----------



## IanMGSmith

Nude by - Omnibol


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;5zDZYmqJk4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zDZYmqJk4k[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;ufgpCJxDDIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufgpCJxDDIg&amp;list=PL221B13914A7EF3A2&amp;index=  10[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;8qcK0H93VtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qcK0H93VtU[/video]


----------



## Ivan the Terrible

[video=youtube;6Xwl4oVnbhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Xwl4oVnbhU[/video]


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;TksqEIl1uxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TksqEIl1uxU[/video]

Singer/sonwriter for my generation? Probably.

"Sleeping with a full moon blanket.
Seven feathers for my head.
Dreams have never been the answer,
no -- dreams have never made my bed."


----------



## JosephB

^ Good, one. I'll post this for your benefit. I really love this song -- Audioslave's best IMO. Also includes one of my favorite lead solos, by one of my favorite guitarists, the awesome Tom Morello.

[video=youtube;lBFdX37Qpnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBFdX37Qpnk[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;BdcLqa_K54c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdcLqa_K54c[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;6IJsAuUgSgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IJsAuUgSgc[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;d2UkFvKllLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2UkFvKllLw[/video]


----------



## Jeko

[video=youtube;L_-2hRbrgr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_-2hRbrgr8[/video]

They'll play Moby's music in heaven.

_Little hope, little home of heavenly
Come and save us from this ugly truth
Little hope, sprung from necessity
May all good things in life come to you

Little ghost, so innocent and carefree
They would never stop hunting you
Little voice, life got the best of me
And in time that's what awaits you too_


----------



## JosephB

In your heaven -- and my hell.


----------



## escorial

arabic chill out on you tube.


----------



## Jeko

> In your heaven -- and my hell.



I can live with that.

[video=youtube;XZSj3FbdFa4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZSj3FbdFa4[/video]


----------



## JosephB

Me too -- more incentive to stay right with the Lord.


----------



## IanMGSmith

[video=youtube;Es3KUgI24vE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Es3KUgI24vE[/video]


----------



## Jeko

[video=youtube;8SXdDhvrypg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SXdDhvrypg[/video]

I only seem to enjoy electronic music from the 90s or 00s now. Deadmau5 being the only exception.


----------



## Leyline

JosephB said:


> ^ Good, one. I'll post this for your benefit. I really love this song -- Audioslave's best IMO. Also includes one of my favorite lead solos, by one of my favorite guitarists, the awesome Tom Morello.
> 
> [video=youtube;lBFdX37Qpnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBFdX37Qpnk[/video]



I agree that it's their best song. When I first saw the video, not long after initial release, I said it was the best anti-War On Terror thing I'd ever seen, and was waved aside. But anti-war people, in my experience, always focus on immediacy rather than more subtle and insidious things like children being taught that fighting is the solution.


----------



## IanMGSmith

[video=youtube;9BaC95O37Os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BaC95O37Os[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

[video=youtube;HGjky5U64LM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGjky5U64LM[/video]


----------



## Jeko

[video=youtube;XWCkRi5Y9hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWCkRi5Y9hc[/video]


----------



## JosephB

Leyline said:


> I agree that it's their best song. When I first saw the video, not long after initial release, I said it was the best anti-War On Terror thing I'd ever seen, and was waved aside. But anti-war people, in my experience, always focus on immediacy rather than more subtle and insidious things like children being taught that fighting is the solution.



Great video too. 

That reminds me... Back in my day, there was no YouTube of course -- but after we walked the miles home from school and our chores were done, Pa would let us watch rock and roll videos on the Music Television Channel...


----------



## BryanJ62

There was Rock n Roll on MTV??????


----------



## JosephB

Why there sure was, son. But I'm thinking we watched a lot of them on VH1. Seems like the last time  I saw videos on TV it was back around  aught five or there abouts -- maybe in the wee hours. Can't rightly recollect. That's the trouble when you get old -- the mind starts to go.


----------



## Jeko

[video=youtube;A3adFWKE9JE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3adFWKE9JE[/video]


----------



## Meli

I think the new Daft Punk album is pretty smartly made, but today I've been ignoring all of the tracks except Get Lucky. It has the right kind of energy for maintaining focus. I won't post a video because the rest of you have probably heard enough of it. :-({|=


----------



## Jeko

> but today I've been ignoring all of the tracks except Get Lucky.



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Touch! Giorgio by Moroder! Within! Motherboard! Lose Yourself To Dance!

Seriously, IMO Get Lucky is the worst track on there. And it's _really _good. But the worst.

[video=youtube;ljQdZEMs31g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljQdZEMs31g[/video]


----------



## Mae.

[video=youtube;SflPwnj9Gug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SflPwnj9Gug[/video]


----------



## Meli

Cadence said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Touch! Giorgio by Moroder! Within! Motherboard! Lose Yourself To Dance!
> 
> Seriously, IMO Get Lucky is the worst track on there. And it's _really _good. But the worst.
> 
> [video=youtube;ljQdZEMs31g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljQdZEMs31g[/video]


I can play Get Lucky on repeat without it commanding my attention. That speaks to it being what you say it is (and radio overplayed). I love the album, especially Giorgio by Moroder and Lose Yourself to Dance, but I haven't been able to work to them yet (Giorgio's vocals interrupt me, and I lose myself to dance during the second one because, well, _come on_. Plus it has a slower pace and they mention _breaks_ (very unproductive)).


----------



## Jeko

If I'm working to music, it is almost always Deadmau5 or the Chemical Brothers, or whatever free music I recently got from Soundcloud. I can't work to any Daft Punk; I feel like they're standing there beside me and I'm ignoring them.

[video=youtube;Hr2Bc5qMhE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr2Bc5qMhE4[/video]


----------



## AtlanshiaSpirit

I have on Neil Suduko - King of clowns. Its an old sixties track my grandparents used to listen too.


----------



## Meli

Cadence said:


> If I'm working to music, it is almost always Deadmau5 or the Chemical Brothers, or whatever free music I recently got from Soundcloud. I can't work to any Daft Punk; I feel like they're standing there beside me and I'm ignoring them.
> 
> [video=youtube;Hr2Bc5qMhE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr2Bc5qMhE4[/video]


I feel like they've dug their hands inside my ears and OH GOD I'M BLEEDING WORDS EVERYWHERE.

It's easier to ignore the same song over and over and over and over than it is to ignore the chaos of the rest of the world.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Cadence said:


> Seriously, IMO Get Lucky is the worst track on there. And it's _really _good. But the worst.



I agree, except that I don't like it much. It's the most forgettable, apart from Pharell's excellent vocals on it. Catchy in the right way though. 

Touch and Within are my favourite tracks. I think this is their best album by a long way. It's so polished it blows my mind a little, and it sounds more organic; more real; more honest than anything they've done before. Some of the tracks have a genuine message -- they weren't making a dance album for once, it seems, but were really trying to create a piece that would hold up over time which, arguably, their other albums don't.


----------



## Meli

Bruno Spatola said:


> I agree, except that I don't like it much. It's the most forgettable, apart from Pharell's excellent vocals on it. Catchy in the right way though.
> 
> Touch and Within are my favourite tracks. I think this is their best album by a long way. It's so polished it blows my mind a little, and it sounds more organic; more real; more honest than anything they've done before. Some of the tracks have a genuine message -- they weren't making a dance album for once, it seems, but were really trying to create a piece that would hold up over time which, arguably, their other albums don't.


This. I think they treat dance music (funk, disco, pop, etc.) with a lot of respect. They treat it and its cultural/historical relevance seriously and in doing so they made a really smart album.

Get Lucky has an important role, though. Why do you think it was released before the rest of the album? Why do you think it gets so much air time? They're anchoring the more abstruse, idea-driven and musically divergent songs with a dance anthem.


----------



## helium

Alien Days


----------



## Ninja

At the moment, I'm listening to "Don't Wanna Be Alone" by Loadstar. I've always been a big fan of drum 'n' bass music.


----------



## Jeko

> Alien Days



Oh, the joys of MGMT!


----------



## Dave Watson

Just had the new Queens of the Stone Age album on in the car. _My God is the Sun_ is a very good track.


----------



## summergenevieve

'American Idiot' Greenday.


----------



## DanielSJ

Um.....

Didn't I (Blow Your Mind This Time) by The Delfonics. 

:cheers:


----------



## IanMGSmith

Meetings in Milton Keynes, M1 traffic, back home, supper and an episode of "Person of Interest" ("witness recap") with this background music towards the end. Very effective song for that particular scene, I thought. Second time I followed up on music from that show. ...great clap-jazz halfway through.

[video=youtube;Bn5tiuZU4JI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn5tiuZU4JI[/video]


----------



## IanMGSmith

...if of any interest to anyone, this was the other soundtrack selection I liked from "Person of Interest" - episode "Revenge"

[video=youtube;D_bE7u70K0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_bE7u70K0c[/video]


----------



## JosephB

Heard the hits but never paid much attention to these guys -- but I just recently gave them a really good listen -- the first two albums mostly. This is a great song -- featuring a tasty, melodic little solo from Elliot Easton -- might have to move him onto my list of favorite guitarists. I'm all for winging it -- but his solos sound really well though out and seem to just fit perfectly into the songs. One way to tell a good solo is if you think it's too short -- like the one in this song.

[video=youtube;MZAkOSpVumw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZAkOSpVumw[/video]


----------



## Kevin

I had that album when it first came out^ It was really well made. The cover art was too adult for me. After a bit I gradually grew to appreciate the mature form.  She's still a beauty. He (ocasek) had just started dating poroskova at the time. He was an odd-looking older man (like 30 something) and she was a 'just breaking', super-model.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;jdhRNEyQe3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdhRNEyQe3M[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;opLmhdxWg74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opLmhdxWg74&amp;list=PLFD6C39336F336347&amp;featur  e=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Novel

[video=youtube;vbttZVTSJRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbttZVTSJRU[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;rkB4rvQ0D9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkB4rvQ0D9I[/video]


----------



## Kyle R

[video=youtube;OQngzapK5dM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQngzapK5dM[/video]


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;eBJd3tWfx8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBJd3tWfx8Y[/video]


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;u37JcvMOn0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u37JcvMOn0w[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;7C76N3tIgIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7C76N3tIgIc[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;LYQLqsshQLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYQLqsshQLA[/video]


----------



## Lewdog

[video=youtube;6uFy_LDrgm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uFy_LDrgm4[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;9K7rmxjk5RQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K7rmxjk5RQ[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;2BINtiLBHCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=2BINtiLBHCI[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

You might like this, Jon M.

[video=youtube;vTvgaDmmtmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTvgaDmmtmc[/video]

Bit repetitive, but has a cool atmosphere.


----------



## escorial

House of the rising sun.


----------



## JosephB

Never really wanted to be drummer -- but I sure wouldn't have minded taking this guy's place. 

[video=youtube;Qpoqzt2EHaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qpoqzt2EHaA[/video]


----------



## Leyline

^ One of the great summer albums of my yoof. Well, early 20's. 

My fave:

[video=youtube;snBsvB9UVfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snBsvB9UVfM[/video]


----------



## JosephB

Yeah -- that's a really good one. I'm a big Pixies fan too -- I had a major crush on Kim Deal.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;CxVgKkmXy20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxVgKkmXy20[/video]


----------



## Pandora

LEE HARVEY OSMOND - CUCKOOS NEST - YouTube oh yeah Tom


----------



## IanMGSmith

_
A kiss may not be the truth, but it is, what we wish were true...

[video=youtube;F7KECjF17M8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7KECjF17M8[/video]_


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I genuinely believe that she would have been even more successful if her name wasn't Enya.


----------



## philistine

I picked up some Mongolian folk music a few weeks back, and have only just gotten around to listening to it. A lot of the songs are very nice, and remind me a lot of Chinese folk (many of the instruments, after some research, seem to have been conceived from those of the Chinese), though a few are absolutely god awful. I'm talking full-destringing-of-a-piano-with-a-machete kind of awful.


----------



## escorial

[h=1]IAM - Demain , c'est loin......[/h]


----------



## IanMGSmith

Bruno Spatola said:


> I genuinely believe that she would have been even more successful if her name wasn't Enya.



...LOL Never heard of her before tonight but liked her voice and very happy to learn she was successful. Don't think I could listen to her for too long though.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;KfGw1tOd1FI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfGw1tOd1FI[/video]


----------



## Robert_S

[video=youtube;Qx_asjTrTSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qx_asjTrTSM[/video]


----------



## BreakingMyself

Stand by Him - Ghost

I've actually being listening to the whole 'Opus Eponymous' album by Ghost quite a bit since I discovered them a month or so back. It's quite light metal, people have compared them to a few 60's - 70's metal/doom bands.

If you can get past the Satanic lyrics, they're very good musicians and all the tracks are very catchy.


----------



## escorial

[h=1]IAM - L'école du micro d'argent (1998)[/h]


----------



## Robert_S

Ian, you may have heard her music before: 

[video=youtube;7wfYIMyS_dI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wfYIMyS_dI[/video]

Also, on YT, search for "Enya Memory of Trees" another favorite of mine.


----------



## escorial

[h=1]IAM - La fin de leur monde HD 720P[/h]


----------



## Ariel

"Ain't It Enough" by Old Crow Medicine Show.  Which, as I typed this ended and now it's "Long Time Traveller" by the Wailin' Jennys.

I'm on a bluegrass kick.


----------



## IanMGSmith

amsawtell said:


> "Ain't It Enough" by Old Crow Medicine Show.  Which, as I typed this ended and now it's "Long Time Traveller" by the Wailin' Jennys.
> 
> I'm on a bluegrass kick.



Kinda partial to a bit of BG myself and the movie "O' brother where art thou" keeps the flame alive...

[video=youtube;TIKz1phnuCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIKz1phnuCc[/video]


----------



## Ariel

That song pops up on not one but three of my pandora stations.


----------



## IanMGSmith

amsawtell said:


> That song pops up on not one but three of my pandora stations.



...cool.

Internet is like a new world. Right now at the end of the "O Brother" clip I noticed a link to a comedy routine. Think I'll post it as part of my weekly facebook "TGIF". - the worlds funniest magic show My Favorit  CLASSIC - YouTube

I'm up at 3:33 am here (UK) 'cause I dozed off after supper and woke up again after midnight. Been a long week...


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;mwZdq_CAYS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwZdq_CAYS4[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;E9k2MaTUlVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9k2MaTUlVI[/video]


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;ZB0plNqSl3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZB0plNqSl3k[/video]

Every. Freakin'. Day. Ever.

My favorite Soundgarden song.


----------



## JosephB

Hard to pick a favorite -- but that one is right up there. Now I believe I'll listen to Superunknown while I finish cutting the grass.


----------



## IanMGSmith

...good luck with the grass Joe 

[video=youtube;W3JsuWz4xWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3JsuWz4xWc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;4IC3G_DS_vA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IC3G_DS_vA[/video]

My goodness. I could die a happy boy with this playing in my ears.


----------



## JosephB

IanMGSmith said:


> ...good luck with the grass Joe



Hey Ian -- I wish I had a dollar for every time, someone said "Hey Joe" -- and then followed it up with, "where you going with that gun in your hand?" 

But this is different, I got to listen to the song -- which is one of my favorites.  Cheers.


----------



## JoltedDescendant

The Cinematic Orchestra Arrival of the Birds & Transformation.


----------



## Violets

Placebo- Centerfolds.  Not my favorite of theirs, but rather mellowed, good to listen to whilst doing something else.


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;ivFA9ztv1HY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivFA9ztv1HY&amp;list=PLE98C6D83761040F6&amp;featur  e=player_detailpage[/video]

Reminds me a bit of Matisyahu.


----------



## Sintalion

[video=youtube;j0tYkk_B-Cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0tYkk_B-Cg&amp;list=LLdowxRoUlQtD6urhQP7pTFA&amp;feature=mh_lolz[/video]

Ooh Child -- Beth Orton


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;ZrUiE4OsCdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrUiE4OsCdg[/video]

Awoke today with this running through my head.


----------



## escorial

Slide Away..accoustic NG


----------



## Jeko

I'm listening to a whole album of Flume. Sounds like this:

[video=youtube;X_H3cIsenBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_H3cIsenBQ[/video]


----------



## JosephB

Pluralized said:


> Awoke today with this running through my head.



I'm a huge Wilco fan. I saw them at the Classic Center in Athens a few years ago -- just by good fortune someone gave us fifth-row seats. An amazing experience. And Jeff Tweedy's banter is so funny -- it's almost like going to two shows.


----------



## Pluralized

JosephB said:


> I'm a huge Wilco fan. I saw them at the Classic Center in Athens a few years ago -- just by good fortune someone gave us fifth-row seats. An amazing experience. And Jeff Tweedy's banter is so funny -- it's almost like going to two shows.



Fifth row! That's awesome. 

I'd love to see those guys, and that venue is one of my favorites. We go to Chastain as often as possible; last year we saw Sarah McLachlan there (tenth row, killer show), as lame as that sounds.


----------



## JosephB

Chastain is a lot of fun. I've seen Jethro Tull, The Black Crows, The Avvet Brothers, James Taylor there. My wife loves Amy Grant -- we saw her there too. We had one of those tables up front and went with friends, so I enjoyed it even though she's not my cup of tea. Another reason I wanted to go -- a while back, the agency I was with got tickets to a private Amy Grant show put on by a radio station -- maybe 50 people were there. She was so sweet and personable -- came around and talked to everyone. My wife was probably one one of the only real fans there -- so she sat with us a while and just shot the breeze. She was quite funny too. I may not be a fan of her music, but she really won me over as a person.

My wife also loves Sarah McLachlan -- again not a huge fan, but I'd go see her for sure, and she has some really fantastic songs that I really do like -- this one for instance. Love the guitar -- and her voice is so beautiful, of course:

[video=youtube;h2JWJYLNUq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2JWJYLNUq4[/video]


----------



## escorial

[h=1]Art Blakey & The Jazz Messengers - Moanin' (Full Album)[/h]


----------



## Pluralized

I am just barely man enough to admit I like Sarah's music. She's really talented, and beautiful in general.  

Can't believe your wife got to meet and hang with Amy Grant. I'm not a huge fan, but certainly appreciate her talent too.

We saw Michael Franti at Chastain, then tried to sit through Steve Winwood but I just couldn't stomach it. 

Next time we go, I think sitting at a table, sippin' wine is a great idea.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;41GsS3jldOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41GsS3jldOI[/video]


----------



## JosephB

Pluralized said:


> I am just barely man enough to admit I like Sarah's music. She's really talented, and beautiful in general.



On the contrary, it takes a real man to say he likes Sarah McLachlan.  When I started dating my wife, I had burned CD of _Surfacing _in my car -- I think it helped me seal the deal.:smile:


----------



## Pandora

Tim Buckley - Sing A Song For You - YouTube


----------



## squidtender

Wax Fang--Majestic


----------



## FleshEater

RED FANG - "Wires" - YouTube

I love the video too.


----------



## PitbullBob1

*Yesterday...And Today*

"All That She Wants," by Ace Of Base.  One of those early '90s tunes that you can't get out of your head even if you hear it just once.  Anyone else old enough to remember these songs from the same album:  "Don't Turn Around," "Living In Danger," and "The Sign"?  (New update:  I'm so excited...I'm seeing Bob Dylan in concert tomorrow night at the state fairgrounds!  Can't wait.)


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;oc-P8oDuS0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc-P8oDuS0Q[/video]


----------



## Angelwing

Dropkick Murphy's, Flogging Molly, and The Young Dubliners mostly.


----------



## IanMGSmith

...to stumble on and then, to enjoy "Around Midnight".

[video=youtube;lUxQLU_eqfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUxQLU_eqfU[/video]


----------



## Robert_S

[video=youtube;4-I8xDPWwR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-I8xDPWwR4&amp;vq=hd720[/video]


----------



## Lewdog

[video=youtube;ZW0DfsCzfq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW0DfsCzfq4[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;b1Ti4TIsBe4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1Ti4TIsBe4[/video]


----------



## Glyph

I was listening to 'Do the Right Thing' by Dog Is Dead.


----------



## escorial

[h=1]Lavinia by The Veils[/h]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;qt55bRZURGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt55bRZURGY[/video]
Saint Simon, The Shins


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;uPHmsEoLsL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPHmsEoLsL0[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;TuJNdIcBOo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuJNdIcBOo8[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;z7Yakl_xIkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7Yakl_xIkc[/video]


----------



## escorial

smile 2pac


----------



## Markovich

[video=youtube;_p1ylJHioNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p1ylJHioNk[/video]

Vintage B-52's


----------



## JimJanuary

[video=youtube;kebq-cENNn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kebq-cENNn0[/video]
Savages - She Will


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;u-B08-aBsWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-B08-aBsWg[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;cGSOTpETm5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGSOTpETm5k[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;vQm2EGekttM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQm2EGekttM[/video]


----------



## Trevthemighty

I, uh, _Amarantine_ by Enya...


----------



## Angelwing

Re-discovered this CD I had, yesterday while looking for music for 4th of July. It's called "Songs of the Seventh Cavalry" and I picked it up at the Little Big Horn Battlefield many years ago while on a roadtrip. I didn't end up listening to it until today, but there's some real good music in it. Doubt anyone will care, but whatever. 

"Garry Owen," the 7th Cav's song, essentially. It's an Irish song that became so wildly popular with the men of the 7th, that it was adopted as the Regiment's song: 


[video=youtube;IKI4GQ4c9g0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKI4GQ4c9g0[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;jB5QVfiRdPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB5QVfiRdPE[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;f43WbnN2tBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f43WbnN2tBU[/video]


----------



## Myers

[video=youtube;LULmbLlPvVk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LULmbLlPvVk[/video]


----------



## Pennywise

I'm a man by Black Strobe


----------



## escorial

In The Arms Of The Angel


----------



## Pandora

John Kay - Easy Evil - YouTube


----------



## Myers

[video=youtube;wycjnCCgUes]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wycjnCCgUes[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;DKejfYzB3ak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKejfYzB3ak[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;e-701kHvXNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-701kHvXNs[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;thbEUhtJzk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thbEUhtJzk8[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;zdQL4z0b-k0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdQL4z0b-k0[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;mzMPYSwYwmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzMPYSwYwmg[/video]


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:
			
		

> Lower Dens


So ... hadn't heard them before, and that song rocks. Shall investigate this band further. Thanks.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;GafB7NQvQWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GafB7NQvQWg[/video]


----------



## Myers

^ Dig them.

[video=youtube;-euRuxOAcrs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-euRuxOAcrs[/video]


----------



## Jon M

Myers said:


> ^ Dig them.


Yeah, they're so good. Couple nights ago lost control and bought both albums, couldn't help myself. Jamming ever since.


----------



## Pandora

LeE HARVeY OsMOND- Break Your Body with HAWKSLEY WORKMAN (From the movie Fenian Film DEAD FLOWERS) - YouTube


----------



## mathmaster12

Cinderella- the Cheetah Girls


----------



## Lewdog

These guys are from where I grew up.

[video=youtube;ylx5QKIxoLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylx5QKIxoLY[/video]


----------



## escorial

Lewdog that band remind me of the late Ian curtis(joy division)......nice tune


----------



## Lewdog

escorial said:


> Lewdog that band remind me of the late Ian curtis(joy division)......nice tune



Yes it's weird they have a British tone to it...they also sound like an older version of Green Day.


----------



## escorial

Moby..heavy stuff


----------



## Jeko

> Moby..heavy stuff



His current work is as enjoyable as his old stuff, IMO. _Proper _​electronic music.


----------



## escorial

all good Cadence....Moby's music can change with your own mood .


----------



## BreakingMyself

I've been listening to the new 'Shoot' EP by American Head Charge, my favourite band.

After a long break up/hiatus, they're back on track and releasing music again.

If you like metal music, check them out. \m/


----------



## Myers

[video=youtube;CkRSfpIF9Lc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=CkRSfpIF9Lc#at=28[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;Va-rtr3p4vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va-rtr3p4vs&amp;lc=g0NcPSrkwI1HLJ0eBgc3Dt4dubJg9Xwz-FK9BXMP3D4[/video]


----------



## escorial

Soundtrack to The Crow..movie.


----------



## Sandy

Sarah's Rainbow - 2002


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;vabnZ9-ex7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vabnZ9-ex7o[/video]


----------



## BreakingMyself

[video=youtube;URdtnf0RV0s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URdtnf0RV0s[/video]

Oooh, snazzy video post.


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;cN3SdMN2nbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN3SdMN2nbM[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;P623PVT6y94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P623PVT6y94[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;8JFYGW0epaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JFYGW0epaw[/video]


----------



## Kevin

Great 'driving' music.


----------



## Myers

[video=youtube;8ahU-x-4Gxw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ahU-x-4Gxw[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;Biyxas_QFjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Biyxas_QFjU[/video]

Singer is disgustingly good.


----------



## justanothernickname

Andre Rieu....Annie's Song

[video=youtube;AdDhg90KKtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdDhg90KKtM[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;ytzFxa1wY5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytzFxa1wY5w[/video]


----------



## BreakingMyself

[video=youtube;VXRM2PoHGDw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXRM2PoHGDw[/video]


----------



## escorial

Four Brothers soundtrack.


----------



## justanothernickname

Mirusia Louwerse....time to say goodbye


[video=youtube;xZ53OA9Uiyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ53OA9Uiyc[/video]


----------



## AzhureHeart

Actually better than I remember it being...

[video=youtube;9wswgMewckU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wswgMewckU[/video]


----------



## AzhureHeart

*BreakingMyself - *dang haven't heard that in a long time.  good song.


----------



## justanothernickname

I never thought of posting that way....

I feel like I was a bad boy or something for always having to get approval....yes I know the 10 post rule


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;r2CCM-zvMog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2CCM-zvMog[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;uS1MJxaLuOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS1MJxaLuOU[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

nice sound there so far


the corrs

[video=youtube;fE2FQ6gC8bc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE2FQ6gC8bc[/video]


----------



## AzhureHeart

[video=youtube;l_hXeEDByts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_hXeEDByts[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

She has such a smooth voice


Feeling a Moment


[video=youtube;AmvkRSFqygI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmvkRSFqygI[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;OTLCnRAjAVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTLCnRAjAVs[/video]


----------



## WatcherOfSky

M83 (Hurry Up, We're Dreaming) - Midnight City


----------



## justanothernickname

Sailor

[video=youtube;HiE0HzdBKm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiE0HzdBKm4[/video]


----------



## escorial

Four Brothers Soundtrack...plenty..MG..yeah...hoooo,ooo


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;vDyMFP6yzfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDyMFP6yzfk[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;ACRcI6jMU0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACRcI6jMU0k[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

ok then 

[video=youtube;X5dg-C0TR_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5dg-C0TR_I[/video]


----------



## Myers

[video=youtube;pKd06s1LNik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKd06s1LNik[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;fG-EIvEiSHs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fG-EIvEiSHs[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;j7PQcfJJhx0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7PQcfJJhx0[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;XlLVCPit_gk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlLVCPit_gk[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;-CXyYyXMQcA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CXyYyXMQcA[/video]


----------



## WechtleinUns

Ievan Polkka, sung by Lily and Luka. :3


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;mJ_fkw5j-t0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ_fkw5j-t0[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;VYJIaZ19aDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYJIaZ19aDY[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;37dBq_4TsZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37dBq_4TsZI[/video]


----------



## Myers

[video=youtube;3SA0zuG_SMM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SA0zuG_SMM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Snyxh8PtYkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Snyxh8PtYkQ[/video]


----------



## escorial

the white stripes are a very unique set up..enjoyed.


----------



## BreakingMyself

Pirate Metal. Yo-ho-ho! 

[video=youtube;ta-Z_psXODw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta-Z_psXODw[/video]


----------



## Myers

Bruno, you may know this already, but that's a cover of a song by the old hitmakers Burt Bacharach and Hal David, written in the 60's. Elvis Costello covered it too. (I like the White Stripes version better.) A while back, it seems like some contemporary rock & rollers decided Burt Bacharach was cool and decided to collaborate and cover his songs, a la Johnny Cash. There was also a tribute album at some point. This is Costello playing it live:

[video=youtube;cg4SLF2XD3U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg4SLF2XD3U[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I did know that, but I didn't know who wrote it. I prefer the Stripes version too. It's more raw and out of control, like love can be.

[video=youtube;VMfs1rlw4tc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMfs1rlw4tc[/video]


----------



## Myers

You’re right, even though these days I like my love under control and slow cooked to perfection. 

P.S. Or since I'm married, I could have said I get it medium rare.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;UIuOWv-mLP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIuOWv-mLP4[/video]


----------



## BreakingMyself

Gotta love Faith No More

[video=youtube;Grx08ehxXMM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Grx08ehxXMM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Is there any singing style Patton can't do? He's more malleable than mercury. 

[video=youtube;zLcUCKF3sQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLcUCKF3sQo[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

Lindsey Sterling

[video=youtube;lrF814OnFQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrF814OnFQ4[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

Lindsey Stirling ....Shadows

[video=youtube;JGCsyshUU-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGCsyshUU-A[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

Celtic Woman Granuaile's Dance

The second part of this song is the best in my opinion

[video=youtube;z-ttrQ38mOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-ttrQ38mOc[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;5Jzfq35S5hs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Jzfq35S5hs[/video]


----------



## BreakingMyself

[video=youtube;HCml8Th66mM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCml8Th66mM[/video]


----------



## escorial

Master Blaster Jammin....SW


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;mWuDwNysX-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWuDwNysX-A[/video]

Every eighties cartoon in one song.


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;1g2VdB4YpzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g2VdB4YpzQ[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;BM_OWaItNJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM_OWaItNJM[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;eN84vAqO9NY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eN84vAqO9NY[/video]

3:25 on = pure sex.


----------



## Myers

[video=youtube;PlTJcUaE-v8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlTJcUaE-v8[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;IXOn_v8yRxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXOn_v8yRxM[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;NUDhA4hXdS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUDhA4hXdS8[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;QhlNz8dmqis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhlNz8dmqis[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;8JIK8yUQ5bM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JIK8yUQ5bM[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;X6-mo4jS8VI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6-mo4jS8VI[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;f3fHDt4xQFw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3fHDt4xQFw[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;j5ho9BRQs_A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5ho9BRQs_A[/video]


----------



## squidtender

I wanna see all your horns in the air! GET EM' UP! UP! UP! UP! Here they are . . . ABBA!

[video=youtube;-crgQGdpZR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=-crgQGdpZR0[/video]


----------



## dale

ha ha. this song is me.....

[video=youtube;N5enlLwo94M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5enlLwo94M[/video]


----------



## escorial

Seasick Steve...stared out with nothin

- - - Updated - - -

Seasick Steve...stared out with nothin


----------



## BreakingMyself

[video=youtube;iL9v1e-_T1g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL9v1e-_T1g[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

Uneven Odds, by Sleeping at Last

[video=youtube;ytn5FhI3Qwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytn5FhI3Qwg[/video]

This man just... knows how to make beautiful music... Everyone should probably just listen to all of his music.


----------



## Gyarachu

Also, Needle & Thread by Sleeping at last

[video=youtube;ncMImEvZZcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncMImEvZZcg[/video]

Felt it was an injustice to only share one song by him, haha. Also check out the songs Snow and Silhouettes by him if you feel so inclined (which you should).


----------



## Jeko

Went to the library today and they had a CD sale. Bought 4 CDs for £4. In addition to some proper dance music, and the soundtrack to Scott Pilgrim vs the World, I got some Gnarls Barkley:

[video=youtube;bd2B6SjMh_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd2B6SjMh_w[/video]

Claa-sick


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;m2s4qpCD8yY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2s4qpCD8yY[/video]


----------



## Pishwi

Kaskade & Adam K feat. Sunsun-Raining


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;CRiP3Mr3JsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRiP3Mr3JsM[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;mp1UsLG77ic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mp1UsLG77ic[/video]


----------



## Cicada

[video=youtube;CFjqZpZZ5jI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFjqZpZZ5jI[/video]


----------



## Jeko

> Kaskade & Adam K feat. Sunsun-Raining



Ah, that's good dance music.

[video=youtube;EWY0a9hEkA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWY0a9hEkA0[/video]

Reminds me why I love this film


----------



## escorial

IAM - Demain c'est loin


----------



## justanothernickname

Crunchy Granola anyone?

[video=youtube;SAb0omPB0_M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAb0omPB0_M[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

The story of my life............

[video=youtube;bYsv2qa1BTc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYsv2qa1BTc[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

Play me

[video=youtube;pTjoBqGpHwU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTjoBqGpHwU[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

I Am

[video=youtube;7wYpVy9W29M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wYpVy9W29M[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;M8AeV8Jbx6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8AeV8Jbx6M[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;U89Qtbnk-Q4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U89Qtbnk-Q4[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;3-pwxBwvwio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-pwxBwvwio[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;uAMU87C5Rmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAMU87C5Rmw[/video]


----------



## BreakingMyself

[video=youtube;dB1NuL-8Dhc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB1NuL-8Dhc[/video]


----------



## Myers

Great song, especially if you like a little "Cream" in your music:

[video=youtube;zfcHq0hhFWg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfcHq0hhFWg[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;Mssm8Ml5sOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mssm8Ml5sOo[/video]


----------



## Jeko

[video=youtube;e4UCFiXuGlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4UCFiXuGlo[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;1LGWP5PBjcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LGWP5PBjcE[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;Evht41pyNGU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Evht41pyNGU[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;gmwGjLx5bOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmwGjLx5bOo[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;1xn7rjlOxfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xn7rjlOxfc[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;Ry4BzonlVlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry4BzonlVlw[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Bookhouse


----------



## justanothernickname

nice sound

[video=youtube;UW_bmQoUG-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW_bmQoUG-A[/video]


----------



## bookmasta

Imagine Dragons


----------



## justanothernickname

they are good

[video=youtube;V86NnyhFchQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V86NnyhFchQ[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

One more and im done spamming.....

Crimson and clover and wildthing..............in one song

[video]http://video.yandex.ru/users/crow-jane/view/32/#[/video]


----------



## dale

for some reason...i think this is my song...i love this whole record, though......

[video=youtube;U4GNBvzkZow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4GNBvzkZow[/video]


----------



## Pandora

robert palmer looking for clues bananas tv show - YouTube had to go listen miss him so


----------



## Motley

A lot of Evanescence lately.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;pTunCVWzkFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTunCVWzkFA[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

This is risky

[video=youtube;FHa9_TnkjEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHa9_TnkjEk[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

This is risky x 2

[video=youtube;jJ9oMCTXDds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJ9oMCTXDds[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;pJWiEpYeEAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJWiEpYeEAk[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

More foreign music

[video=youtube;IrERT9cFKtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrERT9cFKtY[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

and one more

[video=youtube;DOg_ZOvuNBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOg_ZOvuNBA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;0sfjT8DvfpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sfjT8DvfpQ[/video]


----------



## TheYellowMustang

Dark Rose said:


> I am listening to Until It Sleeps- Metallica.
> If you are listening to something, or currently were listening to something, what is it?



Metallica is amazing. For me, Metallica has become a band for special occasions. Like I-might-kill-myself heartbreak (where you just want to make yourself sadder) or this-is-just-the-best-day-ever-how-can-it-get-better-oh-I-know days. 

Right now I'm listening to The Smiths - There Is a Light That Never Goes Out. Before that (before I put on something cool so my reply wouldn't be blush-worthy) I was listening to The All-American Rejects - Move Along. Is that embarrassing though? I remember emo'ing to it when I was 14.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;pnU1jc-Ftgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnU1jc-Ftgg&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;YOH2wamtqhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOH2wamtqhs&list=TLEpsgfb43YqI[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;AYSbztCCTlA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYSbztCCTlA[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;fJ7WKfwniJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ7WKfwniJM[/video]


----------



## escorial

cry..godley and cream...reminds me when I was a northern crocket...pastel colours from head to toe..in a nightclub ,outside pouring rain...couldnt have been further from miami if i tried.


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;8hOwLap5Je8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hOwLap5Je8[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

First song selection of this concert


[video=youtube;kg7IWgWFIN0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kg7IWgWFIN0[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;BF4gOL3DDng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF4gOL3DDng[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;vWD7k6TrJ-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWD7k6TrJ-g[/video]


----------



## helium

[video=youtube;NzU6SFVa8yk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzU6SFVa8yk[/video]


----------



## helium

[video=youtube;HartO5Qo1OY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HartO5Qo1OY[/video]


----------



## helium

[video=youtube;hLOkHScJgUQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLOkHScJgUQ[/video]


----------



## Epic Myth

Phantom II (Soulwax Remix) by Justice


----------



## Lewdog

[video=youtube;nU615FaODCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU615FaODCg[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;bYppwx2pGjU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYppwx2pGjU[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;Pt-fldlyZoM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt-fldlyZoM[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;uiFL4gPwI3o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiFL4gPwI3o[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;8H65FIlWl0Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8H65FIlWl0Q[/video]


----------



## Cat M.

I'm listening to "Lost Cause," by Imagine Dragons. And singing to it, horribly. I think my cat's either quite fond of the song herself or she's just trying to drown me out...


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;pVB_DI4ajKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVB_DI4ajKA#at=236[/video]


----------



## Jon M

They sound so good ...

[video=youtube;Bu08CxbunGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bu08CxbunGM[/video]


----------



## Lewdog

[video=youtube;1umEXpGHc0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1umEXpGHc0E[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;QH8oxpD1piI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH8oxpD1piI[/video]


----------



## Lewdog

[video=youtube;_ElORM9O-0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ElORM9O-0U[/video]

This is how I almost always feel with women...


----------



## Lewdog

[video=youtube;Zzyfcys1aLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzyfcys1aLM[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;ro95Ns58qSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro95Ns58qSE[/video]


----------



## Lewdog

Awesome remake!

[video=youtube;rgFQ6WmxdMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgFQ6WmxdMs[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

Yep. 
[video=youtube_share;rQdKJY0nv5k]http://youtu.be/rQdKJY0nv5k[/video]


----------



## escorial

yep..pretty cool voice


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;LPdn7xh5hnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPdn7xh5hnc[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

Captain Kirk approved

[video=youtube;OEJh2FFUUoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEJh2FFUUoU[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;BIm0kOa65Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIm0kOa65Do[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;F7xreT4mCM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7xreT4mCM4[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;MZGwY49TXWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZGwY49TXWs[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;TNZiL9sY_xE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNZiL9sY_xE[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

Today's earworm.
[video=youtube_share;6WdyyLC4Xgs]http://youtu.be/6WdyyLC4Xgs[/video]


----------



## Lewdog

[video=youtube;fV4DiAyExN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV4DiAyExN0[/video]


----------



## OurJud

[video=youtube;IEeIUn2uESU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEeIUn2uESU[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

had a video...but i guess you have rules about too many videos...so i will send telepathically...~~sending~~


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;DoH6k6eIUS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoH6k6eIUS4[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Voyageur - Enigma

Frickin' weird, but I'm a little intoxicated by it...


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;JWA_43VNUM8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWA_43VNUM8[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;SEXQNSwrWZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEXQNSwrWZI&amp;list=PL8C5C861393A4F34C[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;YLO7tCdBVrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLO7tCdBVrA[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

If you are a pirate then listen..if not...dont

[video=youtube;_m7oqK-_SMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m7oqK-_SMQ[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;617ANIA5Rqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=617ANIA5Rqs[/video]


----------



## Odd Greg

[video=youtube;MdO7pfqXvyE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdO7pfqXvyE[/video]​


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;ahK-WLcJYsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahK-WLcJYsI[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;j5ho9BRQs_A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5ho9BRQs_A[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;I-oet6blcEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-oet6blcEc[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;j48uyVIzYXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j48uyVIzYXI[/video]


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;6tfwj7Zsqco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tfwj7Zsqco[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;Nan63a3xKMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nan63a3xKMU[/video]


----------



## Myers

[video=youtube;8FE8vwh56e4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FE8vwh56e4[/video]


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;em14RP61574]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em14RP61574[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;bonpY7qgIFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bonpY7qgIFk[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;mpEdxe4v2RQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpEdxe4v2RQ[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;TBH8o8XXnVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBH8o8XXnVM[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

Easily my favourite song from this album.

[video=youtube;uyTSS4iq0cI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyTSS4iq0cI[/video]


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;IxxstCcJlsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxxstCcJlsc[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;EyQBQjKrGEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyQBQjKrGEg[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;268p-BoyhfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=268p-BoyhfY[/video]


----------



## Jon M

sometimes it just hits, from nowhere ...

[video=youtube;cX9KWI3O604]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cX9KWI3O604[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;27LLPANAgzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27LLPANAgzw[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;HFjTN11CnNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFjTN11CnNY[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;H5DvC71rItU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5DvC71rItU[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;JIOeErcqW5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIOeErcqW5E[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;5Z8fUgiyUuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z8fUgiyUuc[/video]


----------



## BreakingMyself

Bruno Spatola said:


> [video=youtube;5Z8fUgiyUuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z8fUgiyUuc[/video]



I'm so putting on The Subliminal Verses before I start work tomorrow, Prelude 3.0 is one of those 'calm before the storm' moments. Love Slipknot, no matter the stigma they get, they're an amazing group of musicians. Next to American Head Charge (My favourite band, I'm bias, sue me) they're by far the best band to emerge from the 'nu-metal' era.


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;aT2nJ2xaQO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT2nJ2xaQO4[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;rB8ymBZwgOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB8ymBZwgOE[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;mqL_WwVq858]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqL_WwVq858[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

An amazing performance....the best performances are live

[video=youtube;YYjBQKIOb-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYjBQKIOb-w[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

Nice song from Siouxsie....her voice is good. I like this one from her also

[video=youtube;6I3S8lPM6qM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I3S8lPM6qM[/video]


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;jl1ac3KnIXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jl1ac3KnIXg[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Song heard at the bar, that seemed really deep n meaningful when one was, oh, twentyish, and now one thinks, is it about soap? Or love? Or what? But depending on BAC, might still make one a little misty. 
[video=youtube;hOllF3TgAsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOllF3TgAsM[/video]

edit: maybe that works better? It's Bush, "Glycerine".

also, what on earth is poor Gavin wearing?


----------



## BreakingMyself

[video=youtube;DGZZgiXYI7o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGZZgiXYI7o[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

Liking the tunes by all. Lasm, could you post the title to your tune as its not available here.

and another smooth sounding voice....


[video=youtube;QhQWND9jKDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhQWND9jKDA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;L3Pua6D9DsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3Pua6D9DsE[/video]

I love this song, even though Mary J goes so over the top it's embarrassing.


----------



## justanothernickname

A little embarrassing yes.

Re:Lasm's bar song....I think its about lost love and the wish to locate it again?


Some relax music....

[video=youtube;JCfaZsWRE6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCfaZsWRE6E[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;uLi0ppwOOwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLi0ppwOOwI[/video]


----------



## Tiamat

50 Ways to Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;G6m0Rc1KW0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6m0Rc1KW0I[/video]

Yes, I'm doing a little jig to this song; don't judge me!


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;xOZ7NtYfaEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOZ7NtYfaEs[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;PgVV_FSckX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgVV_FSckX8[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;ypAoSwOuhwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypAoSwOuhwU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;NYx8IHJ9dWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYx8IHJ9dWE[/video]


----------



## escorial

The Veils....Talk Down Girl.


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;YxS4lqppZ6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxS4lqppZ6Y[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;AmvkRSFqygI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmvkRSFqygI[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;Quy-TVEPYfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Quy-TVEPYfs[/video]


----------



## bobothegoat

Oh hello 16-year-old me on page 2.  I almost feel a bit embarrassed.  I again remind myself I was 16.  I've recently grown very fond of vocal trance.  I don't think I could explain why I like it so much though.  Such is the curse of being a terrible writer and not being able to explain things.  Still, I like to think my taste in music has gotten better since nine years ago.  Actually, that's a bit misleading.  I feel like now I actually _have_ my own taste in music, whereas nine years ago I did not.

[video=youtube;A0_jS3NcU0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0_jS3NcU0c[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;F5sIXUbMgF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5sIXUbMgF0[/video]


----------



## BreakingMyself

[video=youtube;jmahcezS3hs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmahcezS3hs[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

BreakingMyself said:


> Love Slipknot, no matter the stigma they get, they're an amazing group of musicians.



Yeah, I haven't heard many people criticize their musical ability. It's simple but impactful; interesting, and honest. They mostly get singled out because of their image/'controversial' behaviour-- most people that are offended by them are stupid enough to think that if you look like a thug, you're a thug, but then the band never did anything to say otherwise. Why would they? Slipknot isn't a real band to me. That's why they wear masks: it's a visual representation of the other side of us, not necessarily a genuine display. The characters they play just spew out the stuff we tend to cap off with a valve that can't be opened, and that scares some. 

But then some people just dislike the music, which is perfectly fine. I understand it's mostly the theater surrounding the imagery and live performances of these types of groups that irk, frighten, or plain annoy people. I get that. I happen to find it cathartic and funny. For me they're a heavier version of Nine Inch Nails. Every song they have written is like _The Downward Spiral_ in microcosm, albeit, arguably, not as thought out. Then again that wouldn't suit Slipknot -- they build on the capriciousness of emotions, which is a more accurate way of expressing them artistically, in my opinion.  

Anyway, enough of the analytical hokum, let's kick out the choons. 

[video=youtube;Q3Bp1QVVieM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3Bp1QVVieM[/video]

Grooveh.


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;PZuLsz4yPPM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZuLsz4yPPM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;EkPy18xW1j8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkPy18xW1j8[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;H05s5g7oFAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H05s5g7oFAI[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;VP7GNxLI9fM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP7GNxLI9fM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;z8_aAtghLXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8_aAtghLXY[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;0_PG3n81nXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_PG3n81nXw[/video]


----------



## escorial

love is a loosing game AW


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;ZO9dqqj2_Vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO9dqqj2_Vk[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;fz4MzJTeL0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz4MzJTeL0c[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;PNXEC3hlh0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNXEC3hlh0s[/video]


----------



## dale

thank you for a funky time. call me up whenever you wanna grind...ha ha

[video]http://bingenow.com/video?vidid=1903[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;xk5UIZaT2TU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk5UIZaT2TU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;-hwiCkU73NA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hwiCkU73NA[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;6pDM1zmFJ-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pDM1zmFJ-k[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;p9jWqVuC6dI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9jWqVuC6dI[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;nE4EVq-nWOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nE4EVq-nWOc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;iF42qZMgbrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iF42qZMgbrg[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;rgRtd56d2VQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgRtd56d2VQ&list=PLE3C0DC21DE832978[/video]


----------



## sir_vile_minds

Lighthouse Family - Greatest Hits.

At time of starting typing it was "Question of Faith", now it's "Ain't No Sunshine" which I find to be ironic in a way as the sun happens to be shining right now.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;ry4UOF26Ecs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ry4UOF26Ecs[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Heard this earlier today for the first time in like ten years, now on a loop in my head.
[video=youtube;20oYlFzqG3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20oYlFzqG3Y[/video]


----------



## dale

this is a bad jam.......

 [video=youtube;uUizONPkljA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUizONPkljA[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

new Survival Knife EP! it ain't Unwound but it's okay.


----------



## Pandora

Miss Annie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYFUqxypkbA


----------



## escorial

dont you know how to put a you tube song on either pandora..ha..I can't!!!!!...the veils lavina


----------



## Pluralized

Holy crap I love these guys. It's like Kings of Leon without all the slobbering 'bags' hanging around. [Incidentally, I just did some work in Caleb Followill's house, and he's a super nice guy. Got to meet him and his wife and kid. Hugged him.]

[video=youtube;n8HkLCPH4lY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8HkLCPH4lY[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

Because I am Peter Pan's biggest fan, I couldn't just scroll on by when i saw this song in my youtube recommendations.

[video=youtube;kFQiAhsfF9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFQiAhsfF9E[/video]


----------



## Abigail

Your Woman by White Town.


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;ckRaL5ks8Rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckRaL5ks8Rs[/video]


----------



## OurJud

[video=youtube;mFhSLB-Ys0k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFhSLB-Ys0k[/video]


----------



## OurJud

[video=youtube;Vy1ueZf1WMQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy1ueZf1WMQ[/video]


----------



## escorial

instant karma...1st beatle


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ZZx6ypyCMo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZx6ypyCMo0[/video]


----------



## helium

Cool song no 2


----------



## Kevin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwqGyELwas4


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;EYFlkFY4jJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYFlkFY4jJY[/video]


----------



## Pandora

escorial said:


> dont you know how to put a you tube song on either pandora..ha..I can't!!!!!...the veils lavina


I'm blaming it on the computer lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYRivlBqB1g


----------



## Bruno Spatola

All you have to do is click the second to last icon above the comment window (looks like a piece of film, before the speech bubble), paste your YouTube link into the field and click, 'OK'.


----------



## tepelus

Don't know what happened to my original video, but what was posted on here wasn't what I posted.


----------



## Pluralized

Some humans just make the nicest sounds, don't they? 

[video=youtube;Ag2KA_iIKNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ag2KA_iIKNU[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

I'mma double-dip.

[video=youtube;Pshjvukqqd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pshjvukqqd0[/video]


----------



## Ichthyosaur

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac​


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;iI_vHoMtsBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iI_vHoMtsBQ[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

The dancers in the back are severely annoying....pay no pass


[video=youtube;ZS61kpHH-xo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS61kpHH-xo[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;1PG5dNvK2Oo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PG5dNvK2Oo[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;HZp2bk4YHFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZp2bk4YHFY[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Anyone know of some dark, electronic groups? Something a bit sexy, but interesting as well. Might be a bit too specific, but I want to find some new music.

[video=youtube;YIhNgmJ0kvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIhNgmJ0kvo[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;6IzEAf5zltQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IzEAf5zltQ[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;Mj4z2Y1y2Ak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj4z2Y1y2Ak[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;woPz10ZAawQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woPz10ZAawQ[/video]


----------



## Myers

Pluralized said:


> Some humans just make the nicest sounds, don't they?



Yep. This is probably my favorite Shins song:

[video=youtube;3XBabozrPGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XBabozrPGA[/video]


----------



## escorial

lord you gave me a mountain to climb..ep


----------



## Deleted member 49710

study music
[video=youtube;f8WPYeI58kU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8WPYeI58kU[/video]


----------



## Leyline

[video=youtube;nKgNMiy2p5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKgNMiy2p5Q[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;xqrxW-pEq3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqrxW-pEq3Q[/video]


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> study music


Really good.

[video=youtube;1PqGrfdAw90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PqGrfdAw90[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

good songs....


Precious Wilson....Cry to Me

[video=youtube;u5SG7qW4yRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5SG7qW4yRc[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

One more

Nolwen Leroy.....


[video=youtube;FDJKN0_4cys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDJKN0_4cys[/video]


----------



## J Anfinson

Going through an old cd album. Finding lots of treasures. Haven't heard this one in a long time.

[video=youtube;9YGL3amPmyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YGL3amPmyc[/video]


----------



## escorial

valerie


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;NDchKlVQZ4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDchKlVQZ4A[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;0TOxhzAm7fY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TOxhzAm7fY[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;p4SlOSxGYyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4SlOSxGYyA[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;N-roGMGyFu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-roGMGyFu0[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;646nLYg-Lhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=646nLYg-Lhs[/video]


----------



## escorial

workin class hero..jl


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;ReuPQUxFnt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReuPQUxFnt8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;0YuSg4mts9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YuSg4mts9E[/video]


----------



## escorial

talk down girl...the veils


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;P_WyB1Yunqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_WyB1Yunqw[/video]


----------



## mg357

Thompson square everything i shouldn't be thinking about and Thompson square if i didn't have you.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;BedDYw9Edy0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BedDYw9Edy0[/video]

Oh my god. How have I never heard this before?


----------



## Pandora

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-xetxYwyak

Seeing Michael, we fondly refer to him as the other white haired dude, 
for the first time tomorrow. I'm way excited, 2nd row seats in the pit, my anniversary gift! 8)


----------



## escorial

http://youtu.be/dV73Y2RjHMw


----------



## ChooWhee

[video=youtube;CHekNnySAfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHekNnySAfM[/video]


----------



## ChooWhee

Is This Love - Bob Marley


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;uf9A5RF96kg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uf9A5RF96kg[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;AMviGE-HaGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMviGE-HaGQ[/video]


----------



## Andyfuji

[video=youtube;9vEBPYfy1GM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vEBPYfy1GM[/video]

Really, just Raindogs in general.


----------



## Jon M

happy ffriday night. hope you're dancing.

[video=youtube;Xi7sGgVRo5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xi7sGgVRo5g[/video]


----------



## helium

[video=youtube;Zg2IcEHWXWo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zg2IcEHWXWo[/video]


----------



## helium

[video=youtube;CiqfezyN0Rg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiqfezyN0Rg[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;Puph1hejMQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Puph1hejMQE[/video]


----------



## escorial

<a data-cke-saved-href="http://youtu.be/UZDF_a604IA" href="http://youtu.be/UZDF_a604IA">[video=youtube_share;UZDF_a604IA]http://youtu.be/UZDF_a604IA[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

lasm said:


> [video=youtube;Puph1hejMQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Puph1hejMQE[/video]


That was the most insanely cool video I've ever watched. Thank you!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;WsRmecY3j0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsRmecY3j0M[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;0CcKhUlh_Pw]http://youtu.be/0CcKhUlh_Pw[/video]


----------



## Pandora

Ah ha! your song video posted escorial good one, Happy Friday to you \\/

I love Fridays, yes they are for dancing!

"I wanna dance through the flowers on the grass, Yes I'm gonna dance away the war with you,
gonna dance this war away"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gju_Lgra23k


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;ljbBayiWglg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljbBayiWglg[/video]
Amazing soundtrack


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;xvsZmRUDqnI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvsZmRUDqnI[/video]


----------



## HasShah1

The unofficial writers' theme song lol

[video=youtube;iR6oYX1D-0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR6oYX1D-0w[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

*We Need A Myth*

[video=youtube;wvmk5rEIs1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvmk5rEIs1o[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;9jD5nBz3bPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jD5nBz3bPg[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;0UkaY5fl09k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UkaY5fl09k[/video]

weird electro-industrial stuff.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;xiK2JlBpzvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiK2JlBpzvI[/video]


----------



## Tan

_Heart Of Courage_
*Two Steps From Hell*


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;mDduqH5cciQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDduqH5cciQ[/video]

Absolutely beautiful verses.


----------



## tepelus

Steve Roach--Darkest Before Dawn


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;x7WApON7OGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7WApON7OGE[/video]


----------



## Kevin

Can you guess who the lead dancer is?   Hint: "Fuzzy Britches" from the poster in Shawshank redemption

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSOHO3GwEPg


----------



## tepelus

Sobrante by Kevin Keller


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;tpxCkYX8vHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpxCkYX8vHQ[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;kv8L6muQz04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv8L6muQz04[/video]


----------



## Jason

Cool & Klean, Vol.3 --- smooth jazz


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> olson


:tears_of_joy:


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;uKq9StBZ7tg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKq9StBZ7tg[/video]


----------



## spartan928

[video=youtube;cxN4nKk2cfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxN4nKk2cfk[/video]


----------



## spartan928

RIP Lou

[video=youtube;7FdWPeHFAMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FdWPeHFAMk[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;IdWB_u_FqmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdWB_u_FqmU[/video]


----------



## Solaceinwords

"Stingin' Belle" by a band called Biffy Clyro. It's a Scottish band a friend of mine introduced me to less than an hour ago. It's pretty good.


----------



## escorial

Bob Ross in The Joy Of Painting..i'm convinced listening to him and watching him paint is one of the most peaceful things i can do..so enjoy his pictures and stories.


----------



## Pandora

yikes! I can't find the share box maybe cause I'm not signed  :scratch: will hunt for my account info it's been years.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AeQf5vsYU4 I hope Miss Lisa does this one for me :excitement:


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;yoH367Dg4YY]http://youtu.be/yoH367Dg4YY[/video]


----------



## Solaceinwords

escorial said:


> Bob Ross in The Joy Of Painting..i'm convinced listening to him and watching him paint is one of the most peaceful things i can do..so enjoy his pictures and stories.



Bob Ross really is comforting. Sometimes when I can't sleep I turn on YouTube videos of him.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;Syt8qQUbzVc]http://youtu.be/Syt8qQUbzVc[/video]


----------



## Andyfuji

[video=youtube;o9OfLUN6UAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9OfLUN6UAg[/video]


----------



## Pandora

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhUkjeMDADg

guess I need a new you tube account :redface:


----------



## Carlton

Lonely Is The Night by Billy Squire


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;cSSCnhN_LRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSSCnhN_LRA[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;CPJO_9a01ps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPJO_9a01ps#t=0[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

Getting a little classic (for me) with some You and Me by Lifehouse. Listening to this song makes me relive my middle school years.

Oh the nostalgia...

:sentimental:

[video=youtube;ac3HkriqdGQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac3HkriqdGQ[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

Alter Bridge, my favorite band of all time. This is one of the less heavy songs they've written (I won't hit y'all with the face melting shred side of Mark Tremonti... yet). It has some amazing guitar work, though it's all amazing.

[video=youtube;3CBoHFC4f94]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CBoHFC4f94[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

You

Are

So

Beautiful







To me.


----------



## Torissa Nikole

"No Longer" and "Vanity" by Decyfer Down

- - - Updated - - -

"No Longer" and "Vanity" by Decyfer Down


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;novHTBIKcWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=novHTBIKcWM[/video]

Sort of like Vangelis and a less-corny Phil Collins. Kinda nice.


----------



## PiP

Yeah, it's is kinda nice. Thanks for sharing 

Do you like Enya?

[video=youtube;KxGXFWXvKrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxGXFWXvKrQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I don't like her voice that much, and I secretly think she's probably a psychopath, but her music impresses me. She's a very good arranger.


----------



## PiP

Bruno Spatola said:


> I secretly think she's probably a psychopath...


 ? :rofl:


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;YBafC_Kv7G0]http://youtu.be/YBafC_Kv7G0[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;y62OlGvC-bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y62OlGvC-bk[/video]

Best pop group ever. The quality of writing and musicianship just towers over all other in the genre.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;SBNha0PuBMI]http://youtu.be/SBNha0PuBMI[/video]

How relaxing this is.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;1VzIvIacMSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VzIvIacMSU[/video]

Sewing a lovely dress. Skin tight.


----------



## DoubleU

"Enjoy the Silence" - Depeche Mode


----------



## Pandora

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Az_DWdc37I0


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;adh99_Q735w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adh99_Q735w[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;U13xOvDa19U]http://youtu.be/U13xOvDa19U[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

Shane and Shane--The Answer. Some really beautiful guitar going on here as well as some great harmonies.

[video=youtube;DmzDDzXBj9g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmzDDzXBj9g[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;b8-tXG8KrWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8-tXG8KrWs[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;PSUUFduCdRE]http://youtu.be/PSUUFduCdRE[/video]


----------



## Elvenswordsman

[video=youtube;ZeaIvjoH1FY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeaIvjoH1FY[/video]


----------



## dale

ha haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. possessed by Dionysus tonight........


[video=youtube;xgFzl4fMCy8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgFzl4fMCy8[/video]


----------



## spartan928

[video=youtube;OyLF4VcDp7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyLF4VcDp7g&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;fgMCwfbUHIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgMCwfbUHIg[/video]

Bad film; good soundtrack.


----------



## Pandora

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAPvi9Oe29A


----------



## ppsage

I know this is geezer music because Gill can't make Paul shut up for almost two minutes. Music starts at 1:58.

[video=youtube;320s6F7Ioss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=320s6F7Ioss[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;mY-f68J5PPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY-f68J5PPo[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;xd3Ch53PxBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd3Ch53PxBs[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;v5ZgYjx2x_4]http://youtu.be/v5ZgYjx2x_4[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;tLJc-oN2jdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLJc-oN2jdA[/video]


----------



## ppsage

Another west coast sax...

[video=youtube;ElvIJ5K8pyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElvIJ5K8pyc[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;-NF2rmVO5UI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NF2rmVO5UI[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;Tp5iXj0Oh-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tp5iXj0Oh-s[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

This one will put the satan in ya!

[video=youtube;JgmIHhGv_Wc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgmIHhGv_Wc[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;7WF9LAdDYN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WF9LAdDYN4[/video]


----------



## The Revious One

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQf3jaBZDYg


----------



## Pandora

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1zt2uKRUnk


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;Rxm_eQGpJQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxm_eQGpJQA[/video]
panic & hysteria


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;1K8fSBiFEG8]http://youtu.be/1K8fSBiFEG8[/video]..............:distress:


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;zcyoI_SSh5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcyoI_SSh5g[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;_YoWgfE9ZYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YoWgfE9ZYM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;-5bznN76xRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5bznN76xRY[/video]


----------



## Busterfriend

Holy hell this thread is big, 8 years old too.

[video=youtube_share;MyVlVQvnE6w]http://youtu.be/MyVlVQvnE6w[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

*Warning: Explicit lyrics*

[video=youtube;_cmgkrdjjJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cmgkrdjjJg[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;qqk-f21Sv_o]http://youtu.be/qqk-f21Sv_o[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;OYA16z2-xFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYA16z2-xFg[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;ag-wnpy0BA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag-wnpy0BA0[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;H9kyGMvfZqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9kyGMvfZqo[/video]

Makes me cry. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;IippcraBPKA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IippcraBPKA[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;5d91pMZkxkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5d91pMZkxkQ[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

Fun fact: Leonard Cohen wrote somewhere around 80 verses for this song over the course of its composition. Reducing it to the few included in the original was quite the difficult task.

[video=youtube;y8AWFf7EAc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8AWFf7EAc4[/video]

I'm glad such beauty is allowed to exist.


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;rxd6sxLxdys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxd6sxLxdys[/video]

<3


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;aKo80b-QfK0]http://youtu.be/aKo80b-QfK0[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;aAXRKPGKXWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAXRKPGKXWs[/video]


----------



## DarkSkies

"Turning Tables" Adele


----------



## Pandora

escorial said:


> [video=youtube_share;aKo80b-QfK0]http://youtu.be/aKo80b-QfK0[/video]


I loved this last night when it appeared in my email, I was enjoying a glass of wine and silently wished you Happy New Year escorial.
Great song, great mood, thanks!


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;sng_CdAAw8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sng_CdAAw8M[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

Some colossal nostalgia coming your way.

And by that I mean coming my way and I just have to share it with you all.

But if you happen to be about the same age as me, and shared the same interests at roughly the same time, then the chances are decent that it will be coming your way as well.

Unless you hate all things good in this world.

[video=youtube;eUZzElfO_e0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUZzElfO_e0[/video]


----------



## ppsage

Meditating 2013 out the door.
[video=youtube;vYL0ScCuQps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYL0ScCuQps[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;daSSo3ZsTZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daSSo3ZsTZw[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Alas, due to the combination of bad planning, bad mass transit and bad weather*, I find myself all by my lonesome. Fortunately, I still have sparkly wine, sparkly nail polish, and slow music. 

[video=youtube;1ZTppF-lxLQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZTppF-lxLQ[/video]


*-11F, sez my phone.


----------



## Kevin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ9Crl3hAOY  Diamond Sea- Sonic Youth


----------



## tatygirl90

[video=youtube;b-3BI9AspYc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-3BI9AspYc[/video]


----------



## leanham44

Rocko Ft ASAP Rocky Future - UONEO Remix... Don't judge me people!


----------



## Jeko

[video=youtube_share;AA4eYBBus5g]http://youtu.be/AA4eYBBus5g[/video]

Makes 'Blurred Lines' a lot more bearable.


----------



## Kevin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXbvMgugRgc

-


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;QdgCajndgNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdgCajndgNw[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;M_ciiCyxOJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_ciiCyxOJA[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

Ahh the heartache in this song... *sniff*

[video=youtube;7it5wioGixA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7it5wioGixA[/video]


----------



## Douglas

Fantasie-Impromptu in C sharp minor, Op.66 by Frederic Chopin


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;xZHwmzJa2UM]http://youtu.be/xZHwmzJa2UM[/video]

​MISS YOU....HO...OOH..OHH


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;JF8BRvqGCNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JF8BRvqGCNs[/video]


----------



## dale

i generally HATE rap. but the words to this song are just so "me" as a writer.....

[video=youtube;n7DDTd_ZZIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7DDTd_ZZIk[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I love old-school rap, in that time when it had a lot in common with rock and electronic music, but gangsta rap is repulsive to me. Still some good stuff out there, but the surface you have to swim through to get to it is thick.

RUN-DMC, OutKast, Deltron 3030, Atmosphere, Living Legends, and earlier Eminem stuff are all favourites.

[video=youtube;MYxAiK6VnXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYxAiK6VnXw[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;kWmd3SnvBq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWmd3SnvBq8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;ljOMXgfflRI]http://youtu.be/ljOMXgfflRI[/video]

for years i _ thought this was the USSR national anthem._


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;HANCzu70us4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HANCzu70us4[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;tNDcEaC1xkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNDcEaC1xkg[/video]


----------



## Carlton

[video=youtube;rV6SmY04WdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV6SmY04WdE[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;WfPXY6mtq4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfPXY6mtq4U[/video]


----------



## Fin

[video=youtube;yJbmXvBJhCs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJbmXvBJhCs[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;tiOi9ffzTKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiOi9ffzTKY[/video]


----------



## ppsage

*Eric Burdon - Water (live) '*_Til Your River Runs Dry,_ 2013 
Allmusic (album review)

[video=youtube;o8Uj28XVxWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8Uj28XVxWQ[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

Dat finger-picking

[video=youtube;mZZp76M4NGc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZZp76M4NGc[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;QGlTzH9xkXQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGlTzH9xkXQ[/video]


----------



## Silvyy

Overtime - Cash Cash


----------



## DABS

[video=youtube;4WrHvjwEmAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WrHvjwEmAg[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;mcdaJky0jSg]http://youtu.be/mcdaJky0jSg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;pmD478NnnoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmD478NnnoE[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;7ovPMY041h4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ovPMY041h4[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=vimeo;12207246]http://vimeo.com/12207246[/video]


----------



## helium

[video=youtube;LZydGD1tGQ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZydGD1tGQ4[/video]


----------



## OrigamiSweaterClub

I am listening to Thundercat "Lotus and the Jondy".


----------



## Pandora

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f16Fw_K45s


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;5K9ay9c4jWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K9ay9c4jWY[/video]
currently in love with this whole album.


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube;qp9dc9im3-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp9dc9im3-M&amp;list=PL15C99E15C1697921&amp;feature=share&amp;index=11[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;xTgKRCXybSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTgKRCXybSM[/video]

Everything Maynard touches is gold.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;BkYBJId7WZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkYBJId7WZs[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

I think this song wins the distinction of 'Anthem of My Life."

[video=youtube;XpSxpzRghfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpSxpzRghfc[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;igASbnqpUo8]http://youtu.be/igASbnqpUo8[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;8iVhFt4pg_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iVhFt4pg_8[/video]

Instrmetal (pun intended!)


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;WlqavRs6ffw]http://youtu.be/WlqavRs6ffw[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;XWVij6r4QBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWVij6r4QBw[/video]


----------



## FrozenLadyElsa

"Let it Go" from Disney's Frozen.


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;hfgwrdYUQ2A]http://youtu.be/hfgwrdYUQ2A[/video]
thank you kind sir :glee:


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;bW5M5xljdCI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW5M5xljdCI[/video]


----------



## notre dame

The last song that ever moved me enough to inspire any kind of writing was 'Silent Night' by Marc Jordan. Not always easy to find, but the guy is a genius. Also check out his song 'Falling Man' which is a masterpiece of lyric writing. I also like Angels and Airwaves, so it isn't all dark, smokey jazz. :wink:


----------



## helium

[video=youtube;t0BzSiblGRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0BzSiblGRY[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;tpxCkYX8vHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpxCkYX8vHQ[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;W5bnnagxt38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5bnnagxt38[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;ROBwH-cDu08]http://youtu.be/ROBwH-cDu08[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;d8c2Tbj2haM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8c2Tbj2haM[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;sc5iTNVEOAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc5iTNVEOAg[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;P_uI1BUnzws]http://youtu.be/P_uI1BUnzws[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;tgXyDM6ELas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgXyDM6ELas[/video]

Gorgeous song


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;37lLqM-h-Ak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37lLqM-h-Ak[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;E36_UiCiIxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E36_UiCiIxk[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;Io8Won5i1jM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Io8Won5i1jM[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;JegJYlZ7UQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JegJYlZ7UQE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;uo0JPviuK5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uo0JPviuK5c[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;DJWsS8VuFNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJWsS8VuFNA[/video]


----------



## escorial

Is this actually Bob singing?


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;7DULdEgVgY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DULdEgVgY8[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;Btmycg_Pq4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Btmycg_Pq4E[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;ljfdg3mPcvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljfdg3mPcvY[/video]

"You mean we're smokin' dog shit, man?"


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;0PKtGnyGuKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PKtGnyGuKM[/video]


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;j8WP7aOD_9Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8WP7aOD_9Q[/video]

Because I like lasers and loud music.


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;zhbtL1eE9zE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhbtL1eE9zE[/video]This is just so damn good.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;QUrPDbReZIo]http://youtu.be/QUrPDbReZIo[/video]



​THE MAN IN BLACK


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Z9XJ2_YdRHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9XJ2_YdRHA[/video]


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;YeawPUpTHJA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeawPUpTHJA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Lf8j1bUgwJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf8j1bUgwJ8[/video]

Like a velvet-lined dream; it makes me sleepy.


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;VHUStbowOs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHUStbowOs0[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;rSEcsCl4LsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSEcsCl4LsE[/video]


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;gtATrfNQJLU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtATrfNQJLU[/video]


----------



## Cylver

I'm listening to the new _Van Canto - Dawn of the Brave _album. More specifically, currently _The Final Countdown_​ cover!


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;6pO8TaV1ePw]http://youtu.be/6pO8TaV1ePw[/video]


----------



## irishmoe

Bombay Bicycle Club - How can you swallow so much sleep?


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;fX3CdNl-7GE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX3CdNl-7GE[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube_share;qadO37aC-Bk]http://youtu.be/qadO37aC-Bk[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;xTgKRCXybSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTgKRCXybSM[/video]

Everything Maynard touches is gold... I think I said that last time I posted something of his. Ah well


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;Qb5Utf0WUPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb5Utf0WUPo[/video]


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;H4PN7Xbexq4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4PN7Xbexq4[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;eJlN9jdQFSc]http://youtu.be/eJlN9jdQFSc[/video]


----------



## escorial

Cracking choice pandora..The Man in Black can belt them out goodstyle.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;KyvlYVZPW1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyvlYVZPW1g&feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Sam

A little relaxing music to help me concentrate: 

[video=youtube;9qvglWAHDak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qvglWAHDak[/video]


----------



## lewis

[video=youtube;70i6IrV9eqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70i6IrV9eqY[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;OfyVnDiWyoU]http://youtu.be/OfyVnDiWyoU[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;bQwkbRVqqxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQwkbRVqqxU[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman

Dio - Holy Diver

What can I say? I'm a metalhead from the 80's

Next up - Brass Goggles by Steam Powered Giraffe


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;8We0FVflGaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8We0FVflGaU[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;J3DjRHaXW44]http://youtu.be/J3DjRHaXW44[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;hQZfGa5t4e8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQZfGa5t4e8[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;nnkyT0D31qI]http://youtu.be/nnkyT0D31qI[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman

Desire - Winery Dogs


----------



## Charlaux

XO - Beyonce


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;tuUofUkoiVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuUofUkoiVQ[/video]


----------



## TheYellowMustang

The Cars - Drive. 

And it's making me really nostalgic, but I don't know why. I heard this song for the first time two days ago.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;qijFugzs0dw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qijFugzs0dw[/video]


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;a_426RiwST8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_426RiwST8[/video]


----------



## Riptide

Wanted dead or Alive- Bon Jovi


----------



## dale

ain't nothing more perfect than this. NOTHING......

[video=youtube;i8kYrIWu14E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8kYrIWu14E[/video]


----------



## Grizzly

ZOo00OOm by Hudson Mohawke


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;bpOSxM0rNPM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpOSxM0rNPM&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;ml9oNH4UjzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml9oNH4UjzQ[/video]


----------



## Riptide

Hotel California- eagles


----------



## stephpend

The Hollies - Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;lY5i4-rWh44]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY5i4-rWh44[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;upDzwpGyp8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upDzwpGyp8Q[/video]


----------



## Grizzly

[video=youtube;jQNJgVKE9UY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQNJgVKE9UY[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;zPAMszqAk0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPAMszqAk0k&feature=kp[/video]


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;-kl4hJ4j48s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kl4hJ4j48s[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;ADBKdSCbmiM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADBKdSCbmiM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;iZtLke2B0aM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZtLke2B0aM[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;0m1wBCjmacI]http://youtu.be/0m1wBCjmacI[/video]


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;B9dSYgd5Elk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9dSYgd5Elk[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;pa5BLDG9G3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa5BLDG9G3I[/video]

God I love this song, & album ...


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;tH7J8cQUhNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH7J8cQUhNc[/video]


----------



## spartan928

[video=youtube;fEH3ubfMw3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEH3ubfMw3M[/video]


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;LTYLz49ALhE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTYLz49ALhE[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;xfJ2AhXn9iE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfJ2AhXn9iE[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;unb3m_6ceZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unb3m_6ceZQ[/video]


----------



## TheYellowMustang

thepancreas11 said:


> [video=youtube;B9dSYgd5Elk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9dSYgd5Elk[/video]



I love this song. When I hear it, I'm right back in the schoolyard of my high school, smacking my sticky lipgloss-lips, trying not to stand with the sun coming from the side (then people would see my pimples), sending jealous glances at the popular girls over by the benches and eating vegetarian, low-calorie taco wraps from the cafeteria. There's something beautiful about that level of teenage insecurity.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;yCpzW3iG9cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCpzW3iG9cw[/video]


----------



## thepancreas11

TheYellowMustang said:


> I love this song. When I hear it, I'm right back in the schoolyard of my high school, smacking my sticky lipgloss-lips, trying not to stand with the sun coming from the side (then people would see my pimples), sending jealous glances at the popular girls over by the benches and eating vegetarian, low-calorie taco wraps from the cafeteria. There's something beautiful about that level of teenage insecurity.



These guys formed in the town right next to mine. They were just all over the place back in the day. I remember having to swim at the college where they formed, Wesleyan, and that was playing in the deli, the locker room, the bathrooms. Couldn't escape it. Didn't want to.

[video=youtube;EE34cSvZCd8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EE34cSvZCd8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;pxM4EbN9lMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxM4EbN9lMY[/video]


----------



## Kevin

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=D0DE9585377F962F4D0FD0DE9585377F962F4D0F

Something that was never played on American radio. They played other stuff by them, not this one.  Had to hear it on Jonesy's Jukebox.


----------



## PiP

The Kinks bring back a few memories from my misspent youth  I feel a poem in the making here


----------



## Kevin

Oh dear...Something about 'free-love'? *wink-wink*  God, I missed the sixties. Instead, it was a regression into Reagan: topsiders, alligator shirts and a flood of inexpensive Columbian import.


----------



## PiP

I'm not sure about "free love" I was a little young  I do remember Mum taking me to Kings Road in London and all the fancy boutiques. Not to mention all the weird fashion: Hot pants, bell bottom trousers and tie-dyed clothes. Ooh and The Beatles


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;yQ2767Huim0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ2767Huim0[/video]


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;M8XmoroZ3zo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8XmoroZ3zo&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Grizzly

[video=youtube;ZEBGCOCxLgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEBGCOCxLgA[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;wLCQCKXSfm0]http://youtu.be/wLCQCKXSfm0[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;wWmaNcFcYm0]http://youtu.be/wWmaNcFcYm0[/video] 



and I'm still loving you!


Here we come B.A.R.K. :excitement:


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;K2tPkSbcvhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2tPkSbcvhQ[/video]


----------



## Riptide

The One Thing - Paul Colman


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;FDWRZEd3Ouc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDWRZEd3Ouc[/video]


----------



## Humm

Brian Crain - Imagining. Sad yet beautiful music!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkAFV-hw1Js&list=LLIsMLk4awcB2xK0WrSQ00rg&index=2


----------



## Grizzly

[video=youtube;ZTKXflPq2fU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTKXflPq2fU[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;SCJNZQpRLjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCJNZQpRLjE[/video]


----------



## helium

[video=youtube;tCwD676v5QQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCwD676v5QQ[/video]


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;rBllejn5fVA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBllejn5fVA[/video]


----------



## Justin Rocket

I've got a Pandora channel playing musicians such as Anne Lennox, Fleetwood Mac, the Cure, Duran Duran, etc.  It helps calm and focus me.

I've got another channel which includes Marilyn Manson, Nine Inch Nails, etc. which I play for action scenes.

I've got another channel which has stuff like Gorillaz and My Chemical Romance to help when I need something else.


----------



## Lewdog

I'm listening to the voices in my head, and they are out of tune but I can't change the channel.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;v27jdRub2GQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v27jdRub2GQ[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;ktoaj1IpTbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktoaj1IpTbw[/video]


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;ROatPGGMvXg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROatPGGMvXg[/video]

I've always loved this song.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;gf8G0WBMwb8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gf8G0WBMwb8[/video]


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;AOMyS78o5YI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOMyS78o5YI[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;vWUQpvfRkVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWUQpvfRkVM&feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;cF2vFzracxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cF2vFzracxc[/video]

I often forget how good this album is. Love it when those drums kick in!


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;WdO85Qf4Poc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdO85Qf4Poc[/video]


----------



## Teak

[video=youtube;zilZNphxpmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zilZNphxpmI[/video]

Xiu Xiu had some new stuff out and it's cool.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;Bp60sBir5sw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp60sBir5sw[/video]


----------



## W. Dallas

Opeth- The Ghost Reveries
Porcupine Tree- Absentia


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;_mTRvJ9fugM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mTRvJ9fugM[/video]

Thanks Pluralized


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;Q8mMyu0ZfnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8mMyu0ZfnM[/video]

Much heavy​ 
So Satan​ 
Wow
​


----------



## W. Dallas

The new album Behemoth is amazing and I'm not a big fan of black metal


----------



## Pidgeon84

W. Dallas said:


> The new album Behemoth is amazing and I'm not a big fan of black metal



Dude, It blows my mind. It's just exudes emotion. Which is the first time I've heard that in any metal album in a long time.


----------



## W. Dallas

Pidgeon84 said:


> Dude, It blows my mind. It's just exudes emotion. Which is the first time I've heard that in any metal album in a long time.



 I hear ya.  The last album to really set me on my head was Opeth's Black Water Park.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;9AbDTtxA5OY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AbDTtxA5OY[/video]


----------



## Pandora

solid gold oldies channel while putzing . . . 

here's a goodie reminds me of how we met, husband and I . . .

forever more


[video=youtube;cE_jOD2Fxvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE_jOD2Fxvs&amp;list=PL22F779A154EA2FCC&amp;featur  e=share&amp;index=83[/video]


----------



## J.J. Maxx

Been on a Commodores/Lionel Ritchie kick lately...

[video=youtube_share;zg-ivWxy5KE]http://youtu.be/zg-ivWxy5KE[/video]


----------



## Kevin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FMKaGvCItw


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;LVHU_YWV3e4]http://youtu.be/LVHU_YWV3e4[/video]


----------



## Callie-J

Just because xxxx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X_2IdybTV0&feature=kp


----------



## Riptide

Sugar, We're Goin' Down - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;Ck1N1I-LzWc]http://youtu.be/Ck1N1I-LzWc[/video]


----------



## Riptide

Chances- five for fighting


----------



## Deleted member 49710

study study
[video=youtube;ddUnjpnF5jg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddUnjpnF5jg[/video]
cool soundtrack, though


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;rz6g8zTG-pc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz6g8zTG-pc[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;CFnGnhxVTQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFnGnhxVTQc[/video]


----------



## Carlos Danger

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EooiBaW1BA[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;owToL8OEIkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owToL8OEIkc[/video]


----------



## tepelus

I Woke Up Dreaming by A Produce.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;ZA-RUfE1MOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA-RUfE1MOg[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman

No One Gets Left Behind - Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Artemis

Into the West - Howard Shore


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;SBlRQX9D0ZE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBlRQX9D0ZE[/video]

A hardcore band famous for putting out acoustic songs that are more popular than all their other stuff put together.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;H9UIdlXhrBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9UIdlXhrBQ[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;AMyRXg_4-ok]http://youtu.be/AMyRXg_4-ok[/video]

I know, I know broken record . . . ha! Now a memory, I lived and loved, very special guys 



best full screen 

 I want more!


----------



## thepancreas11

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yCIDkFI7ew


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;2pvsj20geYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pvsj20geYc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;yOWK7Tam01M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOWK7Tam01M[/video]


----------



## Pandora

^^^^ lol . . . that might be a first for me to turn down the volume, he's really feeling it though . . .  sweet. 


[video=youtube_share;nXi7mCd7JAQ]http://youtu.be/nXi7mCd7JAQ[/video]

now that's feeling a song


----------



## InkyEdits

I have a Ghibli Music Box playlist on the go at the moment; it's really helping me get things written.

[video=youtube;bHina6WfiIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHina6WfiIY[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;5SHHxMNkMl4]http://youtu.be/5SHHxMNkMl4[/video]

O


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;QIR7KiAOBHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIR7KiAOBHM[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;X3hxhK30iRo]http://youtu.be/X3hxhK30iRo[/video]

listened to Supertramp's _Crisis What Crisis_ last evening, memories but it wasn't that that made me feel better, it was just the music.


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;lGt54Ozo8LQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGt54Ozo8LQ[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;W1FPnh_Obz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1FPnh_Obz8[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;cCgK4_ZuYdo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCgK4_ZuYdo[/video]


----------



## dale

ha ha......

[video=youtube;brS8KxkgE_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brS8KxkgE_I[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;BfiKUhS1cnI]http://youtu.be/BfiKUhS1cnI[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;9sJ0buTockI]http://youtu.be/9sJ0buTockI[/video]


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;U8wveDOqWaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8wveDOqWaM[/video]


----------



## Kevin

Drummer just passed a few days ago: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bX275Crxxc


----------



## Kourtney

Paradise City by GNR


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;cfzTf1NyoNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfzTf1NyoNc&feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Equinox

[video=youtube;dDRHx4cPgbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDRHx4cPgbE[/video]


----------



## A_Jones

Dude Equinox.  I love steam powered Geraffe   I've met them.   Not that I am bragging or anything..... which I am.... just a little bit.     ANYWAY.  I am listening to whatever song is on Titan Fall.  The hubby is playing it.


----------



## Equinox

A_Jones said:


> Dude Equinox.  I love steam powered Geraffe   I've met them.   Not that I am bragging or anything..... which I am.... just a little bit.



You. I like you.


----------



## tepelus

[video=youtube;XEYmeWMdN9Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEYmeWMdN9Q[/video]


----------



## Kourtney

Changes by Ozzy


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;DrhFcwCePXo]http://youtu.be/DrhFcwCePXo[/video]

​monkey man


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;Nf_nL5KWcWM]http://youtu.be/Nf_nL5KWcWM[/video]

happy music O


----------



## Deleted member 49710

guess who can play 16th notes!
[video=youtube;pi8aCk56dvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi8aCk56dvA&feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;_W5XIBAIl9E]http://youtu.be/_W5XIBAIl9E[/video]


----------



## Kourtney

Thriller by Michael Jackson


----------



## spartan928

[video=youtube;pUrQ0qka1JY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUrQ0qka1JY[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;NIuyDWzctgY]http://youtu.be/NIuyDWzctgY[/video]


----------



## John Reed

"I Am The Slime" by Frank Zappa


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;96mGW1uGTKg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96mGW1uGTKg[/video]

:listening_headphone mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;Rxv7OunnUh8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxv7OunnUh8[/video]


----------



## bookmasta

popsprocket said:


> [video=youtube;Rxv7OunnUh8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxv7OunnUh8[/video]



This is just a guess, but would one of your favorite bands be Blink 182?


----------



## popsprocket

Sure, back in the day. Don't listen to them much anymore but I still like them.


----------



## bookmasta

popsprocket said:


> Sure, back in the day. Don't listen to them much anymore but I still like them.



How about Jimmy Eat World?


----------



## popsprocket

Eh, no not really.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;m6qGeNVwwfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6qGeNVwwfw[/video]


----------



## dale

woot-woot.....

[video=youtube;lgg1zgBRZ74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgg1zgBRZ74[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;PrOYkHjdpdM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrOYkHjdpdM&amp;list=RDPrOYkHjdpdM&amp;feature=pla  yer_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;NdeKqqw40nE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdeKqqw40nE[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;GkSdgGmYEcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkSdgGmYEcY[/video]


----------



## Babble Rabble

Edited. Video formatting on this forum is different from what I'm used to.


----------



## Pandora

Babble Rabble said:


> Edited. Video formatting on this forum is different from what I'm used to.


yes I learned recently myself here is the kind pm I received from a well loved member

1....below the youtube video there a three options click on share
2....paste the link in the box that appears
3....click on reply on forum and find the picture of a movie pic..4 box along
3...click on the movie reel clip(insert video)
4..a box will appear and ask for the url you have pasted
5..paste in the space and click the save on the bottom
6..add your message and when you reply it will appear.

hope that helps pm me Babble if need be


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;CvMFdAtsRTg]http://youtu.be/CvMFdAtsRTg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;SHcpzC70qCI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHcpzC70qCI[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;8P0Kk7-GJGk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P0Kk7-GJGk[/video]


----------



## Winston

(@ Pandora:  Yaaaaa Eddie Vedder!  Talented artist and a nice guy.)

[video=youtube;XycBLF6kWuY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XycBLF6kWuY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Pandora

I must add I needed my hubby to help me through the instructions, how to post a video, computers and me don't always get along . . .

[video=youtube_share;cAu3a7CMA84]http://youtu.be/cAu3a7CMA84[/video]

maybe full screen for this amazing, beautiful lady and a most lovely song of hope  :adoration:


----------



## Kyle R

I was writing and listening to a DJ mix when this song came on. Loved it so much I just had to share it with you:

[video=youtube;WLMIkSv00xc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLMIkSv00xc[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman

Rainbow In The Dark - Corey Taylor (Dio cover)


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;a6_Hb_J4Z3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6_Hb_J4Z3M[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;kP1u79wSdDY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kP1u79wSdDY[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;qB5LHgfyduk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qB5LHgfyduk[/video]

R.I.P Oderus


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;87kuKqFxdas]http://youtu.be/87kuKqFxdas[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;KmfUXXtv6AQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmfUXXtv6AQ[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;jgIg4UffnrM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgIg4UffnrM[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman

Slayer - Payback.

I would figure out how to post videos here...but I don't think anyone would watch them anyway. LOL


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;hadyNXrAOLw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hadyNXrAOLw[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;MnIBBbWFJ38]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnIBBbWFJ38&feature=kp[/video]


----------



## TheYellowMustang

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCIaj-oLi28

Susanne Sundfør - White Foxes. It's just heartbreakingly beautiful to me.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Fantastic -- getting a big Bjork vibe from that. Thanks for sharing.

[video=youtube;q-KE9lvU810]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-KE9lvU810[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;3baEgI4BUD8]http://youtu.be/3baEgI4BUD8[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;-dMuvAEqMEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dMuvAEqMEw[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;0pCUR0gMXDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pCUR0gMXDc[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;jR6_X6RKWqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR6_X6RKWqw[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;IcuPfqqTvCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcuPfqqTvCs[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

If you're into really soft, ambient music, this is for you.

[video=youtube;LkQLkPfHfic]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkQLkPfHfic[/video]


----------



## LaVieBoheme

La Vie Boheme from RENT
The broadway version, of course


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=vimeo;6684442]http://vimeo.com/6684442[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;CUuXiAsV7BQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUuXiAsV7BQ[/video]

One soft video is all you get! I have a reputation to uphold!


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;uOk2Tb2Im4k]http://youtu.be/uOk2Tb2Im4k[/video]


----------



## LaVieBoheme

My musical playlist on Spotify


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;VNCVi0CnOXY]http://youtu.be/VNCVi0CnOXY[/video]


_Wond'ring aloud --
how we feel today.
Last night sipped the sunset --
my hands in her hair.
We are our own saviours
as we start both our hearts beating life
into each other.

Wond'ring aloud --
will the years treat us well.
As she floats in the kitchen,
I'm tasting the smell
of toast as the butter runs.
Then she comes, spilling crumbs on the bed
and I shake my head.
And it's only the giving
that makes you what you are._​


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;9IlViey5nuU]http://youtu.be/9IlViey5nuU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;QvMKsgVBzMo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvMKsgVBzMo[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;IQN_OmIboNo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQN_OmIboNo[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;dCUsKzn0WNg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCUsKzn0WNg[/video]

This song has oomph


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;KtBbyglq37E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtBbyglq37E[/video]


----------



## TheYellowMustang

Blackstreet, Dr. Dre - No Diggity

Shorty get dooown, good Lord
Baby got 'em open all over town


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;CSaFgAwnRSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSaFgAwnRSc[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;nqeVohIEDK0]http://youtu.be/nqeVohIEDK0[/video]


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;u31FO_4d9TY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u31FO_4d9TY[/video]

Because he talks about subjects and predicates.


----------



## Grizzly

[video=youtube;6vopR3ys8Kw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vopR3ys8Kw[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;QBUgYtRvvkQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBUgYtRvvkQ[/video]

Oh! That opening riff!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;bH_WU7vajJw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH_WU7vajJw[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;kKv_eZwJh34]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKv_eZwJh34[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;FLP6QluMlrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLP6QluMlrg[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;GaMXH4al6VQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaMXH4al6VQ[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;sILbx5xbwPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sILbx5xbwPY[/video]


----------



## Deb47

[video=youtube;YAo3Nefox2w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAo3Nefox2w[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;yDUU7raVlYM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDUU7raVlYM[/video]


----------



## Hitotsmami

Anyone here listen to the Symphony of Science series on youtube? They have some neat songs!

Here is one called The Poetry of Reality

[video=youtube;9Cd36WJ79z4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Cd36WJ79z4[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;ZACm-f646QE]http://youtu.be/ZACm-f646QE[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;L14UvB_bHdQ]http://youtu.be/L14UvB_bHdQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;IGqZE3AlnuA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGqZE3AlnuA[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;uiCRZLr9oRw]http://youtu.be/uiCRZLr9oRw[/video]

Don't give up . . .


----------



## Gyarachu

Wham! - Wake Me Up Before You Go Go

[video=youtube;hignzKHphvQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hignzKHphvQ[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

Just because I'm a geek.


[video=youtube;AZKpByV5764]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZKpByV5764[/video]


----------



## Pandora

^^^^ excellent for Friday morning! Thank you!


Dancing into Friday evening . . .

[video=youtube_share;YJe5sMBpnNY]http://youtu.be/YJe5sMBpnNY[/video]

"never leave me blue"


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;jbrNt-dMDsY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbrNt-dMDsY&feature=kp[/video]
new! yay!


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;81G8gvy4aDU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81G8gvy4aDU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;FvdvLmMHrxk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvdvLmMHrxk[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;cUqCv_1kGzM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUqCv_1kGzM[/video]

The only musical I'll ever love.


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;HQerH4nRTUA]http://youtu.be/HQerH4nRTUA[/video]

cause it's been awhile


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;tmk30mvVz3Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmk30mvVz3Y[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;sBDvoDdQmIM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBDvoDdQmIM[/video]


----------



## dale

lol. my little sleepyhead......................

 [video=youtube;OcUgsvpchms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcUgsvpchms[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;ZMoR69yTIL0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMoR69yTIL0[/video]


----------



## Pandora

T. Rex cool, thanks!

[video=youtube_share;CMlsABs5X-I]http://youtu.be/CMlsABs5X-I[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;XN5BFIHXs_I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN5BFIHXs_I[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;Sjlr7YmKa3c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sjlr7YmKa3c&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
The greats always have to leave us early.  Protip kids:  Lay off the coke.  RIP, Rick.


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;pYo456lZXm8]http://youtu.be/pYo456lZXm8[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;c5xiUigu-_Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5xiUigu-_Y[/video]

It cant be unheard!


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;RMB3M43AEpc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMB3M43AEpc[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;Fegt-bD3q_k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fegt-bD3q_k[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;MWex1mxJfyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWex1mxJfyU[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;VJdL65gSzzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJdL65gSzzg[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;KSMR9CfDioM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSMR9CfDioM[/video]


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;2L6XJOjCaAE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2L6XJOjCaAE[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;cpWLqxUgKGA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpWLqxUgKGA[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;71EB3kYV-Bo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&amp;persist_app=1&amp;v=71EB3kYV-Bo[/video]

If Opera and Death Metal made sweet sweet love.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

I'm hogging the board. 

If anyone wants me to stop, just say so and I won't post again. 

[video=youtube;D4no3M3YxZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4no3M3YxZI[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

danielstj said:


> I'm hogging the board.
> 
> If anyone wants me to stop, just say so and I won't post again.



Never post here again, sir! How dare you converse in this forum. Such foolishness will not tolerated!


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Forsooth!


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;InJ0_BM-2jo]http://youtu.be/InJ0_BM-2jo[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;MXyXDuI9p5U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXyXDuI9p5U[/video]


----------



## Angelwing

Dan Bull - Battlefield 4 Rap

[video=youtube;Tuvub6sHDvQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tuvub6sHDvQ[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;WEzEROSj11Q]http://youtu.be/WEzEROSj11Q[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;INOFpALMOAY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INOFpALMOAY[/video]

I REALLY like this song.


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;alFlaMC2b3c]http://youtu.be/alFlaMC2b3c[/video]

Friday!


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;hHVBzLGAIbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHVBzLGAIbU[/video]


----------



## Angelwing

Some traditional ones. I'm going to be a jerk and post a bunch of them in a row because it only allows 1 vid per post...

[video=youtube;61xLSoAd86c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61xLSoAd86c[/video]


----------



## Angelwing

[video=youtube;UBbh4WWB5XY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBbh4WWB5XY[/video]


----------



## Angelwing

[video=youtube;pSx9VdhZe7M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSx9VdhZe7M[/video]


----------



## Angelwing

[video=youtube;pZuGQJVftsk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZuGQJVftsk[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;0KlzkpDECbo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KlzkpDECbo[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;aZPipw548tU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZPipw548tU[/video]

Cry Aloud, Cry Aloud!
O My Father, O Satan, O Sun!


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;CsG8Xmxkgq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsG8Xmxkgq4[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;FcrJ6od4QM4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcrJ6od4QM4[/video]

<3


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;H_GvVnPsUeg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_GvVnPsUeg[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;LoheCz4t2xc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoheCz4t2xc[/video]


----------



## Dave Watson

Had a family day out today with Metallica's _Ride the Lightning_ and Soundgarden's _Badmotorfinger _on the car stereo. Our three year old still fell asleep...

[video=youtube;MtaxKNaEAns]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtaxKNaEAns[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

I was playing this in the car the other day, at a somewhat elevated volume. I was stuck in traffic. I look over at the car next to me and the couple in it was prayinv for me lol They saw me looking at them and they looked terrified! :rofl:

[video=youtube;n7eq6KiOYEM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7eq6KiOYEM[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

Happy 4/19....

[video=youtube;v-KishlUwbM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-KishlUwbM[/video]


----------



## Apple Ice

I just listen to this and become lost in nice and sad thoughts. Lovely. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVMXZ5CbUK4


----------



## Pidgeon84

Pluralized said:


> Happy 4/19...



Its all the same here


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;tF5jRbJFgBI]http://youtu.be/tF5jRbJFgBI[/video]

last evening stays  :tranquillity:


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;Nq-EtCwElZU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nq-EtCwElZU[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;Vz7jCY1cpHk]http://youtu.be/Vz7jCY1cpHk[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;beK1cNDT9PM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beK1cNDT9PM[/video]

Just got back from this show and these guys stole it. Insane.


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;jL4lTZ_E7qo]http://youtu.be/jL4lTZ_E7qo[/video]


----------



## Mr. Meaner

[video=youtube;VG12_9WiHB8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VG12_9WiHB8[/video]

Always a favorite this late in the morning.


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;jYyBZE0kBtE]http://youtu.be/jYyBZE0kBtE[/video]

thanks Kevin


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;bLeqJmNgeKs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLeqJmNgeKs[/video]

I love the writing in this song.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;x0-EyHT1lJk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0-EyHT1lJk[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;HG7I4oniOyA]http://youtu.be/HG7I4oniOyA[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;UISjgLu8zBA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UISjgLu8zBA[/video]

I can't stop! It's just so good!


----------



## dale

thinkin about the muse again.....

[video=youtube;iLnVOyhqSi8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLnVOyhqSi8[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;ix4cJ2AJ3f8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix4cJ2AJ3f8[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;70hIRnj9kf8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70hIRnj9kf8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;1vrEljMfXYo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vrEljMfXYo[/video]

Just a guy singin' about his home. Can't get more real than that


----------



## garza

At present the tinnitus in my right ear is presenting the Red Army Chorus with their version of 'Song of the Vulgar Boatmen'. 

Before you say I've got the name wrong, I have to tell you that the version in my right ear is not the official version, which you can find here.
My right ear is often quite naughty.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;1l8YMqv5Cm8]http://youtu.be/1l8YMqv5Cm8[/video]


----------



## Hitotsmami

[video=youtube;SuDipDU0jCQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuDipDU0jCQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;IGxG_EzDHZY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGxG_EzDHZY[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;YPaz0p2dpEk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPaz0p2dpEk[/video]

Forgot how much I used to love these guys.


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;F90Cw4l-8NY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F90Cw4l-8NY[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

Sometimes listening to these guys makes me regret not pursuing my dream of a career in music...

[video=youtube;NuqUCMSXm4k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuqUCMSXm4k[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;eAmMcBQavKE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAmMcBQavKE[/video]


----------



## Angelwing

Listening to music by Órla Fallon. It's so pretty.


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;J5yR5XhCIeg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5yR5XhCIeg[/video]

Quite possibly the most evil song ever made.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Toccata and Fugue in D Minor, BWV 565 is the most evil song ever. Done and done. It's like black thunder.

[video=youtube;m0hVwiyMEm4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0hVwiyMEm4[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;qqXMM8v9vn0]http://youtu.be/qqXMM8v9vn0[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;nQQvanCpC3Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQQvanCpC3Q[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;3eIOw8te7YE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eIOw8te7YE[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;OAfxs0IDeMs]http://youtu.be/OAfxs0IDeMs[/video]


----------



## Moxis

"Seven" Boondox
Ended
"Miracles" Insane Clown Posse
Started
 Whoop! Whoop!


----------



## kilroy214

Moxis said:


> "Miracles" Insane Clown Posse
> Started
> Whoop! Whoop!





You down with the clowns?


----------



## Moxis

*all the way*



kilroy214 said:


> You down with the clowns?



Oh ya. Toast to the family with a dixi cup full of faygo!


----------



## Gyarachu

This song's got one of the greatest guitar solos I've ever heard. Probably the best I've come across from the last decade or so.

[video=youtube;vFbTbF5pyOQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFbTbF5pyOQ[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;hC9iXfMlIuE]http://youtu.be/hC9iXfMlIuE[/video]


----------



## belthagor

[video=youtube;Xqw4wo8vdY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xqw4wo8vdY8[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;ToB7n-6zqs4]http://youtu.be/ToB7n-6zqs4[/video]

nice crowd too


----------



## ethreal

[video=youtube_share;4h6dB3-b7yY]http://youtu.be/4h6dB3-b7yY[/video]

Very relaxing


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;zY1kUL34iA4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY1kUL34iA4[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;ICnlyNUt_0o]http://youtu.be/ICnlyNUt_0o[/video]


----------



## Dave Watson

Good tune Pandora. That song always reminds me of a summer holiday to the isle of Islay when I was 17. 

Had my favourite supergroup on earlier. Homme, Grohl and Jones doing some damage. 

[video=youtube;1veQocaigWQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1veQocaigWQ[/video]


----------



## ethreal

[video=youtube;H3K20lBv-2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3K20lBv-2M[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;0xo6kw6qIFw]http://youtu.be/0xo6kw6qIFw[/video]

Friday! \\/


----------



## belthagor

[video=youtube;y3d6vx2w35I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3d6vx2w35I[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;9W4a90Yo8NI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W4a90Yo8NI[/video]

This song makes me cry, consistently.


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;QS63MEhhDFI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QS63MEhhDFI[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;EfjAeb0s7Lg]http://youtu.be/EfjAeb0s7Lg[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;Nym1P-BO_ws]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nym1P-BO_ws[/video]

So a couple I was literally obsessed with this band, but they've become a bit of a guilty pleasure for me. I still love them though. New stuff and Old.


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;nKBhjaZXKVs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKBhjaZXKVs[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;d-diB65scQU]http://youtu.be/d-diB65scQU[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;fjDojEOiMcE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjDojEOiMcE[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;Lae0-1uZJFs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lae0-1uZJFs[/video]

Come you guys! That opening riff though!


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;J9bP-LbR8u8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9bP-LbR8u8[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;LCRZZC-DH7M]http://youtu.be/LCRZZC-DH7M[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;OLNM9i-MmdE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLNM9i-MmdE[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;zcXpUP-IxCo]http://youtu.be/zcXpUP-IxCo[/video]

nice voice :tranquillity:


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;Czj7SyPNRto]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Czj7SyPNRto[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;yhtip8sYtb0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhtip8sYtb0[/video]

Sorry - another one that just can't be kept in the dark.


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;RkrQ6tpXvdM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkrQ6tpXvdM[/video]


----------



## Abby

Seven nation army - White Stripes. Love this song


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;Bx9AdBCQcwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bx9AdBCQcwU[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;0T9oGvAoEJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T9oGvAoEJY[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;HivDMrXUcsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HivDMrXUcsQ[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;q4oIft8tQRU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4oIft8tQRU[/video]

I like the demo better than the album version.


----------



## dale

my song. ha ha.........................

 [video=youtube;9jg4ekLG9Zo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jg4ekLG9Zo[/video]


----------



## Kevin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcnIhzaDTd0


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;4E1qCAPJJPE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E1qCAPJJPE[/video]

It's very far away, it takes about a day
If we go by dragonfly


----------



## ComplexVariable89

"Close My Eyes Forever" -- the Device version with David Draiman and Lizzy Hale.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGuPViQChR


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;SQ4a0vW0Y1o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ4a0vW0Y1o[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;_iEr0lSlxuQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iEr0lSlxuQ[/video]


----------



## Riptide

I'm Just a Kid- Simple Plan


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;tv9h4zM7deQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tv9h4zM7deQ[/video]

View attachment 5648


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;r9fNqwOuAO8]http://youtu.be/r9fNqwOuAO8[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;o5I242rof2o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5I242rof2o&amp;list=PL7A9F3576227D33A8[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;KaOC9danxNo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaOC9danxNo[/video]

It's Space Oddity! From @#%¿*&$ Space!


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;2MH1UaPIEgA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MH1UaPIEgA[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;E2VCwBzGdPM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2VCwBzGdPM[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;eDzj5qjaL1s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDzj5qjaL1s[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;vPuUapj0aOE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPuUapj0aOE[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;CFV5-W-MqKI]http://youtu.be/CFV5-W-MqKI[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;xsJ4O-nSveg]http://youtu.be/xsJ4O-nSveg[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;EZ_K0QiOndQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZ_K0QiOndQ[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;5rOiW_xY-kc]http://youtu.be/5rOiW_xY-kc[/video]
​everybody doe's


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;oAo7YeRkJYo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAo7YeRkJYo[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;Cke3_AXRAYY]http://youtu.be/Cke3_AXRAYY[/video]

Show that smile to the cameraman
You get rich
Something to write home about
I want to know when the movie comes out

You get drunk, you get hit
You goddamn idiot
Some things you still can't live without
Let me know when the movie comes out

Shine your star, shine your star
Shine your star, shine your star
Got to go when the movie comes out

Red lips, red dress
You sell your soul, then you make a mess
You get strung out and you get depressed
Want to know when the movie comes out

Shine your star, shine your star
Shine your star, shine your star
Let me know when the movie comes out

Shine your star, shine your star, shine your star
Shine your star, shine your star
Want to know when the movie comes out


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;N9IVoNd9Oow]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9IVoNd9Oow[/video]


----------



## squidtender

[video=youtube;bKDdT_nyP54]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKDdT_nyP54[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;LIvoaWCIt4I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIvoaWCIt4I[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;lOQrfLFDUKY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOQrfLFDUKY[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;-qSb311JdzM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qSb311JdzM[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;Z5Ofce2DnYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5Ofce2DnYY[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;6TAX8473Xto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TAX8473Xto[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;YU2U3QAUGak]http://youtu.be/YU2U3QAUGak[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;onYBpk1jHnE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onYBpk1jHnE[/video]


----------



## Pandora

danielstj said:


> [video=youtube;onYBpk1jHnE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onYBpk1jHnE[/video]


Came to my mail yesterday, had me singing I am Iron wo man in my best lowest . . . while doing bills! Thanks Daniel, always been a favorite of mine! 

now I listen again 8)


----------



## Kepharel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE4HGlmtOcg


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;xglUVJ1vk70]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xglUVJ1vk70[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;3l2_KpfCcmA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l2_KpfCcmA[/video]


----------



## Kepharel

last one 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWwBh0dzgi4&list=PL43537277CF31D6D3


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;0FbQZCsYXVg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FbQZCsYXVg[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;cRv2XY99EvY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRv2XY99EvY[/video]

Oh... that intro is _sooooooo_ sexy. Just that bare guitar is so good. Plus, would you look at the neck on the vocalist!


----------



## Apple Ice

[video=youtube;KZJ-TXpBKCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZJ-TXpBKCU[/video]


You guys like gangsta rap by obese Puerto-Rico'n guys? you will now


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;aF0yNmaG5zM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF0yNmaG5zM[/video]


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;F90Cw4l-8NY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F90Cw4l-8NY[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

An unbelievably gorgeous total makeover of a classic tune. Study jamz.

[video=youtube;JnwkMbiwnyo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnwkMbiwnyo[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;xx38ow4miX4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx38ow4miX4[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;UTEMFmvLSJQ]http://youtu.be/UTEMFmvLSJQ[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;UYdfsZRURF0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYdfsZRURF0&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;Gl9vGHVT_Xs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl9vGHVT_Xs&feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;UkkVk2bKGpI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkkVk2bKGpI[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;NaHvb-CFE4E]http://youtu.be/NaHvb-CFE4E[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Sonata 25 in G Op.79 - II - Andante- Beethoven


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;db94u6R7pLk]http://youtu.be/db94u6R7pLk[/video]

TAP<RAP>>HELLO!!


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;3f20L0msLsM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f20L0msLsM&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

Dat acoustic solo. Muh favorite guitarist.

[video=youtube;M_d16gPukVs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_d16gPukVs[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;6OtTFhPQ-_U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OtTFhPQ-_U[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;IvLIDeXzhZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvLIDeXzhZ0[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;8iw7kg1d78I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iw7kg1d78I[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;WZBRigFVvGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZBRigFVvGI[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;kryV3E4QKGk]http://youtu.be/kryV3E4QKGk[/video]

​Have you got a secret smile?


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;h201m8_pkRI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h201m8_pkRI[/video]

Remember when I said 10,000 Days is better than Lateralus. Well Aenima beats both. So good!


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;jTbX_XYo6xI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTbX_XYo6xI[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

An awesome Weird Al song I just rediscovered today. Not sure what the show in the video is but it seems to go well with the song.

[video=youtube;fzRml5pHQCs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzRml5pHQCs[/video]


----------



## J.L. Franklin

As of right now, I am listening to Two Steps From Hell -- Winterspell. Its an excellent holiday song! For some reason, it reminds me of The Lion, The Witch, and the Wardrobe, for obvious reasons! Here is the link for any interested parties: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLqiQWAXQh8


----------



## J.L. Franklin

Oh! Forgive me if I am being a pest, but I would love to know how you embedded the video with the post! I tried doing that, but alas, it appears as if my incompetent boobery struck again...


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;vG5HOA-vZkQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG5HOA-vZkQ[/video]


----------



## J.L. Franklin

Ivan Torrent feat. Julie Elven -- Icarus[video=youtube;8Wg1MYjOguI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Wg1MYjOguI[/video]


----------



## BryanJ62

*Anything by the Eagles. Maybe it's nothing more than great memories from their songs or they're just a great band with some great tunes. *


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;XUl-83PSZks]http://youtu.be/XUl-83PSZks[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;AHcI8KlmlLw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHcI8KlmlLw[/video]


----------



## Apple Ice

[video=youtube;5J814ImjlR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J814ImjlR4[/video]

If any of you decide to actually listen to it, I'm sorry.


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;5yy8J067pYc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yy8J067pYc&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Apple Ice

Pancreas, on the behalf of Great Britain I would like to commend you on your choice of song.


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;Rok8QPT9NO4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rok8QPT9NO4&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

I'm so in love with this man's mind.


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;esC-cvf8ivA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esC-cvf8ivA&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;GwQDgUlNOHM]http://youtu.be/GwQDgUlNOHM[/video]

"for the great relief of having you to talk to"


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;sw8nXCx5qgo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sw8nXCx5qgo[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;pNZwCNSSWlI]http://youtu.be/pNZwCNSSWlI[/video]

For those who are into 60's music a new series is starting on CNN tonight

dig it

http://cnnpressroom.blogs.cnn.com/2...nks-and-gary-goetzman-debuts-thursday-may-29/


----------



## Nicholas McConnaughay

Jesus Doesn't Want Me For a Sunbeam by Nirvana


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;N_hbqIP7aa0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_hbqIP7aa0[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;v5pw8BNPn6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5pw8BNPn6U[/video]

What a beautiful mind.


----------



## escorial

when i was 12 i danced myself right out the room.....brilliant

one gets the feeling Noel took this riff for one of his boss copies?


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;s_uYDPH_NAQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_uYDPH_NAQ[/video]


----------



## W.Goepner

What ever song decides to go running through my head at any given time, one from the last movie I watched, or another from what I listened to a year ago. Lets just say that one stuck right... there.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;9TJhl7PqW70]http://youtu.be/9TJhl7PqW70[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;esC-cvf8ivA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esC-cvf8ivA&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

<3


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;H2amTjF_mkM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2amTjF_mkM[/video]

YES!


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;Mp6fKjYn7m0]http://youtu.be/Mp6fKjYn7m0[/video]


apt for the protesters in Brazil


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;Y8JbjKtfdqY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8JbjKtfdqY[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;NHHLISaLe44]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHHLISaLe44[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;yJGHnedfxvU]http://youtu.be/yJGHnedfxvU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;akVwwqlanDA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akVwwqlanDA[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;M6K8IKdczq8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6K8IKdczq8[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;IFx3WX4DES0]http://youtu.be/IFx3WX4DES0[/video] 
glad I found her again!:tickled_pink:


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;9Ou9E-nELf4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ou9E-nELf4[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;HgzGwKwLmgM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgzGwKwLmgM[/video]


----------



## Pandora

"The Raven"

THE clock struck midnight
And through my sleeping
I heard a tapping at my door
I looked but nothing lay in the darkness
And so I turned inside once more

To my amazement
There stood a raven
Whose shadow hung above my door
Then through the silence
It spoke the one word
That I shall hear for evermore

Nevermore
Thus quoth the raven, nevermore

And still the raven remains in my room
No matter how much I implore
No words can soothe him
No prayer remove him
And I must hear for evermore

Quoth the raven, nevermore
Nevermore
Thus quoth the raven, nevermore



[video=youtube_share;YAE1XTvKLXA]http://youtu.be/YAE1XTvKLXA[/video]


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;BfuWXRZe9yA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfuWXRZe9yA[/video]


----------



## escorial

Pandora said:


> "The Raven"
> 
> THE clock struck midnight
> And through my sleeping
> I heard a tapping at my door
> I looked but nothing lay in the darkness
> And so I turned inside once more
> 
> To my amazement
> There stood a raven
> Whose shadow hung above my door
> Then through the silence
> It spoke the one word
> That I shall hear for evermore
> 
> Nevermore
> Thus quoth the raven, nevermore
> 
> And still the raven remains in my room
> No matter how much I implore
> No words can soothe him
> No prayer remove him
> And I must hear for evermore
> 
> Quoth the raven, nevermore
> Nevermore
> Thus quoth the raven, nevermore
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;YAE1XTvKLXA]http://youtu.be/YAE1XTvKLXA[/video]



It don't get much better than that in my book..superb!!!!


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;9r7Fe2Wi5iE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r7Fe2Wi5iE[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;87FjkqtK67o]http://youtu.be/87FjkqtK67o[/video]

A capela!!!!


----------



## Pandora

What a voice Marvin has! Awesome escorial :adoration:

[video=youtube_share;NhtgreZF1cQ]http://youtu.be/NhtgreZF1cQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;12qObUZo7xM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12qObUZo7xM[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube_share;xcZIwXABBKA]http://youtu.be/xcZIwXABBKA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;kDSjrbEgSRg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDSjrbEgSRg[/video]

3:15, lovely. Great production.


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;vVLDbWlsV3o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVLDbWlsV3o&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

\m/


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;gzoEK545j64]http://youtu.be/gzoEK545j64[/video] 


Far out it's Friday! :glee:


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;4fWyzwo1xg0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fWyzwo1xg0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I think Lamb of God might be the _exact_ musical opposite of Simon & Garfunkel. That's quite a wide taste ya got there 

[video=youtube;O6uah0UYgD8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6uah0UYgD8[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Bruno Spatola said:


> I think Lamb of God might be the _exact_ musical opposite of Simon & Garfunkel. That's quite a wide taste ya got there



View attachment 5850 I keep waiting for the collaboration but I'm beginning to think it's not gonna happen.

[video=youtube;CMaCg4fpJKg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMaCg4fpJKg&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;564xDWyxmD8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=564xDWyxmD8&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;llA1xOFRYj0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llA1xOFRYj0[/video]

I just want to strut around like a carefree goose when I listen to this. Honk.


----------



## Virye Lerbern

[video=youtube;Ub5iP0GQ5QA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub5iP0GQ5QA&amp;list=LLIoqJDG8oIVqy3s1YOpGAQQ&amp;  feature=mh_lolz[/video]

No Light, No Light - Florence+The Machine


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;E9nZoPHLgxk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9nZoPHLgxk&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]
Here's one for bedtime :3


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;F7letrMf_nE]http://youtu.be/F7letrMf_nE[/video]

Hot tub replay from last evening, close my eyes, relaxing it was.

"Don't let it bring you down", best advice.


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;ncMImEvZZcg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncMImEvZZcg[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;6hzrDeceEKc]http://youtu.be/6hzrDeceEKc[/video]

crap vid ..great song


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;Zm3wCFT8ogI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zm3wCFT8ogI&amp;index=3&amp;list=PL107997FFF6C91D0  5[/video]


----------



## escorial

.


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;CB1rKKlXsNw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CB1rKKlXsNw[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

[video=youtube;f_RjlIPuqyc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_RjlIPuqyc[/video]


----------



## justanothernickname

and one more

[video=youtube;MKETMutSGFk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKETMutSGFk[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;Tg9TaZI0KyQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg9TaZI0KyQ[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;l0l7aI9_IrI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0l7aI9_IrI&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]
Man, can this chick wail!


----------



## shedpog329

Savage Garden; I Want You

You guys changed boards on me, I'm havin a ball.  Im a total 90's prodigy

[video=youtube;HQt6jIKNwgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQt6jIKNwgU[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

shedpog329 said:


> Savage Garden; I Want You
> 
> You guys changed boards on me, I'm havin a ball.  Im a total 90's prodigy
> 
> [video=youtube;HQt6jIKNwgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQt6jIKNwgU[/video]



Ha! I loved those guys as a kid!


----------



## shedpog329

Savage Garden rocks


----------



## Virye Lerbern

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lBz8iXdddqY[/video]

"The Trick Is To Keep Breathing" - Garbage


----------



## shedpog329

The Breeders; Cannonball

[video=youtube;fxvkI9MTQw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxvkI9MTQw4[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;Jvmcx-EDR-w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jvmcx-EDR-w&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## GEWrock

Christina Perry - Human


----------



## Virye Lerbern

[video=youtube;dYqMWv98tlc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYqMWv98tlc[/video]

Send Her My Love - Journey


----------



## Nicholas McConnaughay

Sober by Staind


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;SvuvIzw_cQg]http://youtu.be/SvuvIzw_cQg[/video]

Stephen
So now I wear my reading glasses when I decide to shave
But I see myself much better now than in my younger days
Some people are obsessed with time, ‘cause it rains on the parade
But time is just a silver thread woven through these golden days
I used to know a woman, she proclaimed she loved her man
I said “no love the idea more”, but she didn’t understand
She imagined love like a velvet glove that takes all the pain away
But love is just a silver thread woven through these golden days
These golden days are all we have between the cracks of now and then
Every hero and every villain has a beginning and an end
So light a fire and shed your preconceptions and throw them onto the blaze
You got nothing but your birthday suit now
In these golden days
I met a genuine celebrity his ambition was his jail
Every day he locked himself inside his fantastic fairytale
He thought of fame like a black limousine headed out to the last hooray
But fame is just a silver thread woven through these golden days
A gambler and a priest were playing Stud one rainy day
The gambler bet with his heart and soul, and the priest counted cards like faith
He raised his eyes to heaven, so the gambler raised the stakes
Saying faith is just a silver thread woven through these golden days
These golden days are all we have between the cracks of now and then
Every king and every joker has a beginning and an end
So light a fire and shed your preconceptions and throw them onto the blaze
You got nothing but your birthday suit now
In these golden days
Oh the future lies before us as the past slips clean away
All the fast roads and the back roads stretched between the hurricanes
All the things we wish we’d never done and the love we hoped would stay
And regret is just a silver thread woven through these golden days
So when the song is over and the last chord shimmers and dies
I drive away through darkened streets, lit by stars and moonlight
To lay me down on the strange sheets of all the grand plans that I made
Then turn my face towards the dawn of another golden day
These golden days are all we have between the cracks of now and then
Every star and every wannabe has a beginning and an end
So light a fire, take your preconceptions and throw them onto the blaze
You got nothing but your birthday suit now
In these golden days
Light a fire, take your preconceptions and throw them onto the blaze
You got nothing but your birthday suit now
In these golden days


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;Jvmcx-EDR-w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jvmcx-EDR-w&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;Ticoq6LCaOs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ticoq6LCaOs[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;nubJjB95VdY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nubJjB95VdY&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Dude has one of the best voices I've ever heard.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Wowza -- just found another song I used to listen to when I was 14. I've changed _a lot_ since then.

[video=youtube;ftDGVeRgyHs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftDGVeRgyHs[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;LBQ2305fLeA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBQ2305fLeA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Ehehe dog will hunt!


----------



## Pandora

new song released hours ago, CD in time for my birthday next January, my hero 

[video=youtube_share;wOEJv9k44uI]http://youtu.be/wOEJv9k44uI[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;onaVEahKyBo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onaVEahKyBo[/video]

Vampires dancing together in Castle Dracula at midnight. (That's what I see when this plays.)


----------



## shedpog329

Jason Mraz- The Remedy 

[video=youtube;UHki6sF_ypE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHki6sF_ypE[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;lxewzqqeI_A]http://youtu.be/lxewzqqeI_A[/video]


----------



## coraelise

http://youtu.be/oyv7fjaRMT8


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;KFYGL5qOt70]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFYGL5qOt70[/video]


----------



## coraelise

Weird Circles - Tera Melos


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;52xoRLh2dWw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52xoRLh2dWw[/video]

Some great industrial


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;jCXEv_1LavU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCXEv_1LavU[/video]

This is probably good for your skin re-growth. Enjoy!


----------



## T.S.Bowman

I can't remember who it was that mentioned this band. I just know it was someone here. Love this group.

[video=youtube;hQeeQjdU2Bk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQeeQjdU2Bk[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;J7Sadcswnv4]http://youtu.be/J7Sadcswnv4[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;C3lWwBslWqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3lWwBslWqg[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;FDiSe1GHOVQ]http://youtu.be/FDiSe1GHOVQ[/video]


----------



## Clove

[video=youtube;M94ii6MVilw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M94ii6MVilw[/video]

Didn't know whether I should have posted this in the SPaG thread; confusion.


----------



## shedpog329

haha, you know?

[video=youtube;5pAwYKuWhuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pAwYKuWhuE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;3USQRmVy0uc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3USQRmVy0uc[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;kwcaPGxiSw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwcaPGxiSw0[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;K9LCts8oX8Q]http://youtu.be/K9LCts8oX8Q[/video]


----------



## Virye Lerbern

[video=youtube;ySlxqMkVRRE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySlxqMkVRRE[/video]

Rasputin - Boney M


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;s1Z1Zrot-go]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1Z1Zrot-go[/video]

I have no idea why this song exists . . . but I'm kinda glad it does. (I have no idea why!)


----------



## Pidgeon84

Not big on old rob zombie. Love white zombie, love newer rob zombie.  First couple solos though, not a fan. 

[video=youtube;3l2_KpfCcmA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l2_KpfCcmA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

He's one of the least versatile music makers, I think. The first album and his last one pretty much sound the same to me -- not sure how anyone could be like, "Oh man, his old stuff was meh. That new album rocked though, woah!" Know what I mean? 

I think he's generally . . . well, crap, to be honest. I still like his voice, and that song's funny.

[video=youtube;1TFrO8c_kVQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TFrO8c_kVQ[/video]

Dark Christmas songs are awesome; need more!


----------



## Pidgeon84

Haha I think that's fair.


----------



## ShadowVafel

"The pride" by Five Finger Death punch
or to my latest favorite "Night Witches" by Sabaton


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;nADTbWQof7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nADTbWQof7Y[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;ix4cJ2AJ3f8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix4cJ2AJ3f8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

These guys sure do know how to make a thick record man.


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;bd2B6SjMh_w]http://youtu.be/bd2B6SjMh_w[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;c4BLVznuWnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4BLVznuWnU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;-jLE8B3M_40]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jLE8B3M_40[/video]

Woo!


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;ZduRfTHJgRg]http://youtu.be/ZduRfTHJgRg[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;YbZMQz2m8w8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbZMQz2m8w8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;fLVzw9wVd9o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLVzw9wVd9o&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;JPOILC6KesE]http://youtu.be/JPOILC6KesE[/video]

I know what it's like to fall in love with a voice


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;M4s35VY_y9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4s35VY_y9I[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;dYl_bfrLp6Y]http://youtu.be/dYl_bfrLp6Y[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;kryV3E4QKGk]http://youtu.be/kryV3E4QKGk[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;l9hxEbtk7uE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9hxEbtk7uE[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;JtZbevWgb6o]http://youtu.be/JtZbevWgb6o[/video]

sorry Glen you keep singing..i'm a linseman for notts county


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;bBK9M5G6GHQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBK9M5G6GHQ&amp;list=PL8E0F7028C711B882&amp;index=  3[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;17CL5_AikK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17CL5_AikK0[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ETClKhZvse8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETClKhZvse8[/video]

Gloomy nostalgia. Bizarre combo, and I love it.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;enIdTGckjKs]http://youtu.be/enIdTGckjKs[/video]

always reminds me of happy days in Benidorm but alas there now sad memories..ahh well!!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;PjmX-zLUPdk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjmX-zLUPdk[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;_4EZcX6EzHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4EZcX6EzHE[/video]

Mmmmmm... That's a crunchy riff.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;jEas_htIRTw]http://youtu.be/jEas_htIRTw[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;-tY0rnDery0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tY0rnDery0[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;l3wVDPdrcjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3wVDPdrcjk[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;iX5Y5vWMQ-o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX5Y5vWMQ-o&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## amelhope

[video=youtube;zXrIXk0FyOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXrIXk0FyOE&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Suck on the Eyes of Satan - Doom Mother 

Just made that up . . . sorry. Sounded like one of Pidgeon's bands


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;13HVA6aXvpg]http://youtu.be/13HVA6aXvpg[/video]

crank it up it's Friday!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;bWSxELGNShk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWSxELGNShk[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;kWxDRRbfeY0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWxDRRbfeY0[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube;ljusuDy0FIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljusuDy0FIo&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLnpJfxhQJA  qtk96zc8DlUagMcDFgtu6Vc&amp;index=69[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;rSwV4Y6WoV8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSwV4Y6WoV8[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Bruno Spatola said:


> Suck on the Eyes of Satan - Doom Mother
> 
> Just made that up . . . sorry. Sounded like one of Pidgeon's bands



Lmao you say you just made that up but in reality those guys are my favorite band!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;SF3IktTk_pQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SF3IktTk_pQ[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;yM9dam3TiOc]http://youtu.be/yM9dam3TiOc[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;CUuXiAsV7BQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUuXiAsV7BQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player [/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;6gf4pY7tBX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gf4pY7tBX0[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;hIw7oeZKpZc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIw7oeZKpZc&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

An hour of stoner metal goodness, and yes, it is all one song.


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;7Pcmzz8Bl2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pcmzz8Bl2Y[/video]
Do you even thrash bro?


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;WARyaiuDoZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WARyaiuDoZo[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;JQnSc0bczg0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQnSc0bczg0[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;lw6GFCupesI]http://youtu.be/lw6GFCupesI[/video] hard life . . . "morning is the hardest"


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;oM-XJD4J36U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM-XJD4J36U&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;1E36WU9Wzf4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E36WU9Wzf4[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;1qsgBF7ZIsk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qsgBF7ZIsk[/video]

The long road of life is what I see when listening to this. All the happiness, troubles, people you've met, things you've seen, that touched and changed you, fading to darkness.


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;3pxuYzbASDA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pxuYzbASDA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;T5s-Fm92Lvo]http://youtu.be/T5s-Fm92Lvo[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;NI3H42eazAM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI3H42eazAM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;ixLm9eSYldE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixLm9eSYldE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;VKzWLUQizz8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKzWLUQizz8[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;BJ1qX2G_8PM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJ1qX2G_8PM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;nKG7uf4RV-Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKG7uf4RV-Q[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;1mRhTOXDQRs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mRhTOXDQRs&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;WIUAC03YMlA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIUAC03YMlA[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;1lQtoRFaLsA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lQtoRFaLsA[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube_share;qadO37aC-Bk]http://youtu.be/qadO37aC-Bk[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;kwNy2Gn96KU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwNy2Gn96KU[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;uCcwNoVSt2E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCcwNoVSt2E[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ksctj-OTpEY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksctj-OTpEY[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;1IOYD9AkqHE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IOYD9AkqHE[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;kP1u79wSdDY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kP1u79wSdDY[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;yb16aSdjI2M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yb16aSdjI2M[/video]

Crank it up.


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;rLQBebfEXpc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLQBebfEXpc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;vkCYMhAr-_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkCYMhAr-_0[/video]


----------



## kaufenpreis

I was listening to Bella's Lullaby from Twilight like a minunte ago, 
 but now i'm listening to... 
 Gives You Hell by The All American Rejects


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;pQMyOFHhS2k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQMyOFHhS2k[/video]

Curious as to what FBS stands for? Stick around to the end for the shocking answer :rofl:


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;sWMwiqEQLbY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWMwiqEQLbY[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;-u0hD6drLq4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u0hD6drLq4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Have I mentioned how perfect this song is?


----------



## Grizzly

[video=youtube_share;VFgVkjx4-cM]http://youtu.be/VFgVkjx4-cM[/video]


----------



## belthagor

[video=youtube;_HudC71bmlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HudC71bmlg[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;InRMwptcgAo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InRMwptcgAo[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;kmopSVOMSsU]http://youtu.be/kmopSVOMSsU[/video]


A PAINTER OF ORDINARY PEOPLE DOING EVERYDAY THINGS


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;X7dHoEmUtIs]http://youtu.be/X7dHoEmUtIs[/video]

oldies yesterday, live at Shea Stadium


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;jj0EVe1DzNA]http://youtu.be/jj0EVe1DzNA[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;9FT5FowymII]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FT5FowymII#t=55[/video]

AGH! It's so heavy! It's blowing my mind!


----------



## dale

my ex-mother in law died today. this is for her. she never talked about me in a bad way. she was eccentric. and she
was the grandma of that beautiful girl you see in my avatar. you fly on, kim.......much love....

[video=youtube;5qi8hhiYEQA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qi8hhiYEQA[/video]


----------



## Winston

Just a bit autobiographical:

[video]http://www.nerdist.com/vepisode/weird-al-yankovic-gets-tacky-with-pharrells-happy/[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

dale said:


> my ex-mother in law died today. this is for her. she never talked about me in a bad way. she was eccentric. and she
> was the grandma of that beautiful girl you see in my avatar. you fly on, kim.......much love....
> 
> [video=youtube;5qi8hhiYEQA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qi8hhiYEQA[/video]



Sorry to hear that, man.


----------



## dale

Pidgeon84 said:


> Sorry to hear that, man.



better for her. don't take that the wrong way. she was a very lost spirit. i just can't help to think a soul like hers is happier after release.


----------



## Pidgeon84

dale said:


> better for her. don't take that the wrong way. she was a very lost spirit. i just can't help to think a soul like hers is happier after release.



I know what you mean. Hope she finds peace where ever she might be.


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;1cQh1ccqu8M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cQh1ccqu8M[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;HDgNHoHhgPU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDgNHoHhgPU&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;c_BwauaXAlc]http://youtu.be/c_BwauaXAlc?list=RDc_BwauaXAlc[/video]

great song to sing to your beloved pet, just insert their name


----------



## dale

lol. tell me this isn't the perfect song for all women. i think about every girl i cared about when i hear this....

http://bingenow.com/video?vidid=1903


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;4yQgciCLaWU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yQgciCLaWU[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;R9-waGQbz3o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9-waGQbz3o&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Pandora

Winston said:


> Just a bit autobiographical:
> 
> [video]http://www.nerdist.com/vepisode/weird-al-yankovic-gets-tacky-with-pharrells-happy/[/video]


Wow awesome! Forwarded on to daughter, we are fans! Seen him live many times and a meet and greet, he's super nice ( : Looking forward to new CD


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;F5sIXUbMgF0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5sIXUbMgF0[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;LoheCz4t2xc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoheCz4t2xc&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## JimJanuary

[video=youtube;QQErfbxhxbM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQErfbxhxbM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;tqtaKkvCFaQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqtaKkvCFaQ[/video]


----------



## dale

blue skies and swimming pools...add so much charm....but i'd rather be back in brightwood....

[video=youtube;FHcIOaZWnIU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHcIOaZWnIU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;F3RYvO2X0Oo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3RYvO2X0Oo[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;09LTT0xwdfw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09LTT0xwdfw[/video]

Listening to this is like reliving my 2005.


----------



## Fru

[video=youtube;ABavfazPTjo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABavfazPTjo[/video]

*80's dancing enthusiastically around my bedroom*


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;cJhlM6W4uhk]http://youtu.be/cJhlM6W4uhk[/video]

had to and what a find this would be walking the streets . . . enjoy!


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;WV1lX6JBnvI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV1lX6JBnvI&feature=youtube_gdata_player [/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;URb8h4dLKps]http://youtu.be/URb8h4dLKps[/video]



Husband next to me just said . . . "that is just a little bit hideous" . . . made me laugh :razz:


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;cIH5QLjGCf0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIH5QLjGCf0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Gorgeous piece


----------



## ShadowEyes

Pandora said:


> had to and what a find this would be walking the streets . . . enjoy!



Wow, nice harmonica playing. It's always nice to see it crop up places. It brings the whole ensemble together.


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;9P4Xcl2njCU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9P4Xcl2njCU&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;J7Sadcswnv4]http://youtu.be/J7Sadcswnv4[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;WNiD9M59FQE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNiD9M59FQE&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;kX3Tdlmtbzg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kX3Tdlmtbzg[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;zW2sJDnUMJ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zW2sJDnUMJ4[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;i4X_RrXxYNg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4X_RrXxYNg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;O-zGEIErzCA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-zGEIErzCA[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;kw49JbrO-rc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw49JbrO-rc&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;bTzDR4HdbKI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTzDR4HdbKI[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;jJdN_c8VfiM]http://youtu.be/jJdN_c8VfiM[/video]
Isn't nice when a song pops into your head because of a prompt and then you can go find it and feel it. Youtube was really an awesome invention. 


*
*


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;r_qPHC6JxbQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_qPHC6JxbQ[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;QBUgYtRvvkQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBUgYtRvvkQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;wC0uVsAqo1o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC0uVsAqo1o[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;11s60makdoU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11s60makdoU&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;chxcC_1Cbcc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chxcC_1Cbcc[/video]


----------



## Augustus Maximus

[video=youtube;XbI1FpLd4Vk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbI1FpLd4Vk[/video]

Coldplay - Clocks
I love this song. So relaxing.


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;0AMoLkhuGgM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AMoLkhuGgM[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;-PxbFTP_U_s]http://youtu.be/-PxbFTP_U_s[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;IitCQCaKi3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IitCQCaKi3E#t=76[/video]

Mmmmmmmm, right in the feels.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Jack Wall is the man. Love everything he's done, especially Jade Empire. _Vigil _is a particular favourite of mine


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;m-b76yiqO1E]http://youtu.be/m-b76yiqO1E[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;U1iCX_FiCTg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1iCX_FiCTg[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

Just discovered this song last week. I feel like my whole previous life has been a waste.

[video=youtube;B67HvsNtuTA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B67HvsNtuTA[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;RVMQjMA-ek0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVMQjMA-ek0&amp;list=PL057EAFD937447A49&amp;index=6[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;pIVI_VBBDXk]http://youtu.be/pIVI_VBBDXk[/video]

pulled out of archived bookmarks, two of my very favorites being damn cute!


----------



## Deleted member 49710

currently in awe of this lady.
[video=youtube;HGEKm3NA9Is]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGEKm3NA9Is[/video]


----------



## dale

for my ex....

[video=youtube;TNXYvidMaTM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNXYvidMaTM[/video]


----------



## Winston

Not a song, as such:

[video=youtube;D3zZ_ih0Jpc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3zZ_ih0Jpc&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;MgV-bCxE6ZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgV-bCxE6ZI#t=194[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;e2xxizpHuoo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2xxizpHuoo[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;cK3NMZAUKGw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK3NMZAUKGw[/video]
YOU CAN'T NOT!!!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;OhLjn-pVT_U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhLjn-pVT_U[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;Jx99TTWFrpo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jx99TTWFrpo[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;1ky1td3_6LY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ky1td3_6LY[/video]


----------



## JimJanuary

[video=youtube;5rbnJ6nYKFQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rbnJ6nYKFQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;B7dBBCHYcZs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7dBBCHYcZs[/video]


----------



## Smith

Seahaven is a great band, if still new and unheard of. Must recommend all their albums, but right now I'm listening to their newest one "Reverie Lagoon: Music for Escapism Only".

On The Floor is a good song (they're all good though, really).

So is this one...
[video=youtube;HI8rh-339Ak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI8rh-339Ak&amp;list=PLxwHtUHlFZ5E8aU7fMcwqxsJ-NuRPoDHI&amp;index=10[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;NdHJ0u5cLB0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdHJ0u5cLB0[/video]
Classic death metal! So good.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Lfrn1oGdB6o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lfrn1oGdB6o[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;yyVX7xXRbcg]http://youtu.be/yyVX7xXRbcg[/video]


----------



## John_O

Just heard my all time favorite song; "Paranoid" Black Sabbath


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;yIjsIo4cnYM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIjsIo4cnYM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I always make sure my volume is low when I play your songs, Pidg, just in case I swallow my own brain from ridiculous decibel (*fear*) levels... I can see the headline now: *London Boy Killed by Distortion  

*[video=youtube;BXSGWMMkvF0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXSGWMMkvF0[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;MgNxopvE3ro]http://youtu.be/MgNxopvE3ro[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;DbtIoWbZg0c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbtIoWbZg0c[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;TLsTUN1wVrc]http://youtu.be/TLsTUN1wVrc[/video] don't make them like this anymore


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;jEgX64n3T7g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEgX64n3T7g[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;amxuoYDZVmQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amxuoYDZVmQ[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;FwCeaMukFK0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwCeaMukFK0[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Bruno Spatola said:


> I always make sure my volume is low when I play your songs, Pidg, just in case I swallow my own brain from ridiculous decibel (*fear*) levels... I can see the headline now: *London Boy Killed by Distortion  *



Haha! I woulnd't want to die any other way!


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;HBe9vkmD-Os]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBe9vkmD-Os[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;_M8e3b3d3_A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_M8e3b3d3_A[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;ajCYQL8ouqw]http://youtu.be/ajCYQL8ouqw[/video]


so many believe this song to be about the Virgin Mary but it's about his mum who died when he was so young.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;HiC9XNQSxFQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiC9XNQSxFQ[/video]
(skipping the 1:30 intro)


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;VPb1jGZKUBM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPb1jGZKUBM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]
Perverse rites
Priests of Sodom preside
We are damned
Praise the Gods of sin!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I swear you're going to invoke Satan or something one of these days! Kidding, ha.

Oh no . . . not again. 







Damn you Piiiiiiiiiiiidg! 

Anyway, song I'm listening to:

[video=youtube;lEpX5NQSEz0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEpX5NQSEz0[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Bruno Spatola said:


> I swear you're going to invoke Satan or something one of these days! Kidding, ha.
> 
> Oh no . . . not again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you Piiiiiiiiiiiidg!



No! If only those riffs weren't so crunchy, this never would have happened!

[video=youtube;9FT5FowymII]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FT5FowymII&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Im sorry, Bruno! I can't stop!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;5up8kJoCsJM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5up8kJoCsJM[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;X2Lw7cO8_64]http://youtu.be/X2Lw7cO8_64[/video]



going through a Let It Be phaze


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;hA7OI3jW94s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA7OI3jW94s[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;3FfQHe3P4aM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FfQHe3P4aM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;Tmm6jtZu_1c]http://youtu.be/Tmm6jtZu_1c[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 49710

[video=youtube;j1-xRk6llh4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1-xRk6llh4[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;iee_qTmh3WI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iee_qTmh3WI[/video]


----------



## JimJanuary

[video=youtube;z0jw5qBgUuo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0jw5qBgUuo[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;xPL3O7NmgpI]http://youtu.be/xPL3O7NmgpI[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;GfDfVXaNcZE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfDfVXaNcZE[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;VgXOPeobPcI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgXOPeobPcI[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;09X7HBlr_kU]http://youtu.be/09X7HBlr_kU[/video]


----------



## thepancreas11

[video=youtube;5ESHJKat6ds]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ESHJKat6ds[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;nlWMg08yPvo]http://youtu.be/nlWMg08yPvo[/video]


one of or very own forum members!!!


----------



## Smevel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3CyuxqH8e0

:untroubled:


----------



## E. Zamora

[video=youtube;yiQ7S38nKog]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiQ7S38nKog[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;_HAt8ETevVE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HAt8ETevVE&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Can you guys believe there was a time when I didn't like Emperor? I know, crazy.


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;QGlTzH9xkXQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGlTzH9xkXQ[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

escorial said:


> one of or very own forum members!!!



Wooo elven!!!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Mv5Jvr2Fp48]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mv5Jvr2Fp48[/video]


----------



## JimJanuary

[video=youtube;qciRxrlTFGc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qciRxrlTFGc[/video]


----------



## amelhope

[video=youtube;viYuha8l_hg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viYuha8l_hg&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;vG-vmVrHOGE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG-vmVrHOGE[/video]

Such a moving piece.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

The famous French composer Saint-Saens absolutely detested Claude Debussy, and his music, ha. How can anyone hate that? Madness!

[video=youtube;e8O4IeZOSxQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8O4IeZOSxQ[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;Bs_RrMOtl_I]http://youtu.be/Bs_RrMOtl_I[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Bruno Spatola said:


> The famous French composer Saint-Saens absolutely detested Claude Debussy, and his music, ha. How can anyone hate that? Madness!



They must've been the classical version of Tupac and Biggie.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;jySfU10IQu4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jySfU10IQu4[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;879-0zU05mA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=879-0zU05mA[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;ioQwpw6tGOY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioQwpw6tGOY[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;4HLY1NTe04M]http://youtu.be/4HLY1NTe04M[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;9IQOxahil4s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IQOxahil4s[/video]


----------



## E. Zamora

[video=youtube;CjJxDzisFwI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjJxDzisFwI[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;OdXx0A1sugI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdXx0A1sugI[/video]


----------



## CraniumInsanium

[video=youtube_share;RtaQE7p4hA8]http://youtu.be/RtaQE7p4hA8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;enKPG1Mrjk4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enKPG1Mrjk4[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;nmGpVN7xag0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmGpVN7xag0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;Vees5RWHXeo]http://youtu.be/Vees5RWHXeo[/video]


crowds amazin


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;INzT3IJnF-k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INzT3IJnF-k[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;Ja3PGOi0ov4]http://youtu.be/Ja3PGOi0ov4[/video]


----------



## JimJanuary

[video=youtube;cjPyvoLXPs4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjPyvoLXPs4[/video]


----------



## E. Zamora

[video=youtube;6lCRQdjFMug]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lCRQdjFMug[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;h6sFG7qOd4A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6sFG7qOd4A&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;Lbmj86vRx4Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lbmj86vRx4Q[/video]




Pidgeon84 said:


> Linkin Park - Wastelands



I love the new Linkin Park album. Definitely their best effort since the Hybrid Theory / Meteora / Minutes to Midnight days. <3


----------



## Pidgeon84

Smith said:


> love the new Linkin Park album. Definitely their best effort since the Hybrid Theory / Meteora / Minutes to Midnight days. <3



I agree that it's amazing but A Thousand Suns is still their best album IMO.

[video=youtube;6-SlLxeTdMk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-SlLxeTdMk[/video]
I'm in love <3


----------



## Smith

Pidgeon84 said:


> I agree that it's amazing but A Thousand Suns is still their best album IMO.
> 
> [video=youtube;6-SlLxeTdMk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-SlLxeTdMk[/video]
> I'm in love <3



Was that the album you first heard by them?

Just curious, as I've noticed this tendency where those who didn't start with Meteora / Hybrid Theory dislike their old stuff. I started with Minutes to Midnight and I appreciate all their albums, the work and quality of them, but in my personal opinion their first few albums (+ Reanimation, so four) are still better. Probably because I dig the old rock n' rap style that they did best more than this... electronica dance "let's go clubbing to Linkin Park" music.

Agree to disagree though of course. A Thousand Suns is my least favorite, but still high quality stuff. A lot of meaning in the songs.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Smith said:


> Was that the album you first heard by them?



No, back in high school Meteora was literally the only thing I ever listened to.


----------



## Smith

Pidgeon84 said:


> No, back in high school Meteora was literally the only thing I ever listened to.



Haha, good stuff man! Just gave A Thousand Suns another listen... really isn't as bad as I thought it was. Probably because I didn't listen to it this time _expecting _it to sound like their old stuff. Now I can say it's a quality album, just that I prefer the rap-rock sound. 

[video=youtube;q713xHXqqwc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q713xHXqqwc[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;cNjZStyf2Eo]http://youtu.be/cNjZStyf2Eo[/video]


usually i cry alone


----------



## Pidgeon84

Smith said:


> Haha, good stuff man! Just gave A Thousand Suns another listen... really isn't as bad as I thought it was. Probably because I didn't listen to it this time _expecting _it to sound like their old stuff. Now I can say it's a quality album, just that I prefer the rap-rock sound.


 
I think a lot of people just didn't listen to that album and called it a pop album when in reality the past albums had been very pop metal and they just went electronic, but it was very uncovential and anti pop. I love that about it. It doesn't radio structures and themes and it is easily their most well written album. It's amazing


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;EZLEgERCdS8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZLEgERCdS8[/video]



Pidgeon84 said:


> I think a lot of people just didn't listen to that album and called it a pop album when in reality the past albums had been very pop metal and they just went electronic, but it was very uncovential and anti pop. I love that about it. It doesn't radio structures and themes and it is easily their most well written album. It's amazing



I guess it's a matter of opinion. Maybe it isn't quite a pop album, but the whole electronic things makes me want to vomit. Hybrid Theory and Meteora had electronic / DJ sounds without it just completely hi-jacking the whole album. On ATS it's like only Chester, Mike, and Hahn were in the studio. Rob was there for half the time, and they must have told Brad and Phoenix to not even bother showing up, because hardly any of the songs have notable guitar or bass. That's what disturbed me most about the album. I hate dubstep and electronic music to begin with, and it felt like that's what LP had become.

The Hunting Party felt like a true experimental album. It didn't feel like they were forcing something down their throats just for the sake of being different. Shinoda even said how they were kind of far into the new album when he sat down with Chester and said, basically, "this isn't Linkin Park". So they threw it all out, started from scratch, and we have a far better album. _War _has this punk feel to it, really fast paced. _Until it's Gone_ sounds like something off of ATS or Living Things. _Final Masquerade _sounds like a Minutes to Midnight song. I could go on, but almost all the songs are quite different from one another, and it felt more experimental than forcing some unnatural genre change.

It's a step in the right direction. ATS is very well written lyrically, but I think MtM and THP were just as good lyrically, and they didn't have to sacrifice their sound in those albums. Linkin Park can write good lyrics without having to completely stop being a rock band.

tl;dr I do agree with you though that ATS isn't a bad album. It's that I despise the whole dominating electronic sound. If anything, Living Things was their worst.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;fahr069-fzE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fahr069-fzE[/video]

One of the only covers I love.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Smith said:


> I guess it's a matter of opinion. Maybe it isn't quite a pop album, but the whole electronic things makes me want to vomit. Hybrid Theory and Meteora had electronic / DJ sounds without it just completely hi-jacking the whole album. On ATS it's like only Chester, Mike, and Hahn were in the studio. Rob was there for half the time, and they must have told Brad and Phoenix to not even bother showing up, because hardly any of the songs have notable guitar or bass. That's what disturbed me most about the album. I hate dubstep and electronic music to begin with, and it felt like that's what LP had become.
> 
> The Hunting Party felt like a true experimental album. It didn't feel like they were forcing something down their throats just for the sake of being different. Shinoda even said how they were kind of far into the new album when he sat down with Chester and said, basically, "this isn't Linkin Park". So they threw it all out, started from scratch, and we have a far better album. _War _has this punk feel to it, really fast paced. _Until it's Gone_ sounds like something off of ATS or Living Things. _Final Masquerade _sounds like a Minutes to Midnight song. I could go on, but almost all the songs are quite different from one another, and it felt more experimental than forcing some unnatural genre change.
> 
> It's a step in the right direction. ATS is very well written lyrically, but I think MtM and THP were just as good lyrically, and they didn't have to sacrifice their sound in those albums. Linkin Park can write good lyrics without having to completely stop being a rock band.
> 
> tl;dr I do agree with you though that ATS isn't a bad album. It's that I despise the whole dominating electronic sound. If anything, Living Things was their worst.



Well we can certainly agree on LT. That was definite step backwards. As far as the other members go, since ATS they could've basically been called the Mike Shinoda Project. For this album Mike has said several times that he had to find a way to get other members involved and inspired. Brad didn't even want to play guitar on this record. Joe's role is ever shrinking. Phoenix gets buried in the mix every time. Chester helps with lyrics and then goes does the screamy thing. As well, the other members will say "Well Mike has been listening to this a lot lately so this how the record soumds now. I know Chester had a big part in the direction of THP though. He said the band should be heavier before he went of with Stone Temple and when he came back the demos were heavier. But Mike is really at steering wheel of the band.

As for ATS, I don't think it was forced at all. Maybe out of place, but I think it was just the Mike Shinoda flavor of the day. If you watch the making of for that album, i think if anything, they struggled with not going too far out of the box. There are discussions about how they don't have radio singles and if they should make one or two of the songs into radio singles. You can tell they (at least a couple of the guys) were really against that idea. Mike kind of shits on What I've Done a little. So they clearly wanted to really push the envelope and I personally think they did it in a brilliant way. I get why that album would lose certain people though. Like, I'm not going to sit here and say "Oh, everybody should love this album because blah blah blah!" That would be straight up ignant yo.


----------



## Dave Watson

Had me some Rated R on the stereo driving to work this morning. This is a contender for one of my funeral songs!

[video=youtube;r2mybZ3KT2E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2mybZ3KT2E[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;wpNk860pTO4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpNk860pTO4[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;czLYl4fM8yk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czLYl4fM8yk[/video]



Pidgeon84 said:


> Well we can certainly agree on LT. That was definite step backwards. As far as the other members go, since ATS they could've basically been called the Mike Shinoda Project. For this album Mike has said several times that he had to find a way to get other members involved and inspired. Brad didn't even want to play guitar on this record. Joe's role is ever shrinking. Phoenix gets buried in the mix every time. Chester helps with lyrics and then goes does the screamy thing. As well, the other members will say "Well Mike has been listening to this a lot lately so this how the record soumds now. I know Chester had a big part in the direction of THP though. He said the band should be heavier before he went of with Stone Temple and when he came back the demos were heavier. But Mike is really at steering wheel of the band.
> 
> As for ATS, I don't think it was forced at all. Maybe out of place, but I think it was just the Mike Shinoda flavor of the day. If you watch the making of for that album, i think if anything, they struggled with not going too far out of the box. There are discussions about how they don't have radio singles and if they should make one or two of the songs into radio singles. You can tell they (at least a couple of the guys) were really against that idea. Mike kind of shits on What I've Done a little. So they clearly wanted to really push the envelope and I personally think they did it in a brilliant way. I get why that album would lose certain people though. Like, I'm not going to sit here and say "Oh, everybody should love this album because blah blah blah!" That would be straight up ignant yo.



Glad we can agree on that. Yeah, it's unfortunate that Brad doesn't want to play the guitar anymore. :/ And of course that Chester's voice is utterly destroyed from screaming and Mike doesn't really rap like he used to, although he is arguably one of the most influential and leading members of the band. Phoenix, as you said, is kind of just there and in the background. Rob really shined on The Hunting Party though, such great drum work. Mr Hahn might as well have been invisible on MtM (with the exception of Wake), which is interesting because if you have the Underground Demo albums you can *really* hear him on the demos. Nonetheless, the behind-the-scenes really gave me insight as to why they changed so much musically. I want to say the talent level is staying the same, if not getting better, but my taste in music is just different. Which, I mean, I prefer the rap-rock over the electronic sound.

Relieved we could have a discussion about this without it turning into the average YouTube Comments Section.


----------



## Pidgeon84

I don't know, I'm weird. My taste tends to lean towards "If it doesn't conjure Satan its not heavy enough." But that's not necessarily what I would want from them. At this point all I want is their best creative effort, whatever that may sound like. Which I guess is why LT was kind of disappointing.


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;H_a46WJ1viA]http://youtu.be/H_a46WJ1viA[/video]


----------



## No Cat No Cradle

[video=youtube;5tjqpE_uVvk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tjqpE_uVvk[/video]

Love Andrew Jackson Jihad and this song is disturbing and catchy!


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;Mb3iPP-tHdA]http://youtu.be/Mb3iPP-tHdA[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;mVpbIwvLYOc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVpbIwvLYOc&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;IBH97ma9YiI]http://youtu.be/IBH97ma9YiI[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;_2JrLQl_9GI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2JrLQl_9GI&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Did somebody mention conjuring Satan?


----------



## No Cat No Cradle

[video=youtube;sI5dQCr2itc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI5dQCr2itc[/video]
Love Amanda Palmer, probably one of my top three favorite musicians and song writers!


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;oT0M2Vg-jOs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oT0M2Vg-jOs&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Aswini_Siddhartha

Hi,

I am basically an Indian. When it comes to English songs then we always opt for MJ's. Till date, he has the best fan following in our country. We all love him and miss him.  

He really is awesome.


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;sFvENQBc-F8]http://youtu.be/sFvENQBc-F8[/video]

My boy three at the time, his little sister one, her nickname Annie. He loved Michael, this a favorite song and he would sing "Annie are you ok are you ok Annie?" 
We really miss Michael Jackson.


----------



## No Cat No Cradle

[video=youtube;S_x4_QrMcm8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_x4_QrMcm8[/video]
BO BURNHAM!!!


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;wJ1korNbQGA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ1korNbQGA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;rOoCixFA8OI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOoCixFA8OI[/video]


----------



## E. Zamora

In case anyone is in the mood for a little Chilean hip hop. 

[video=youtube;yGGjGePkDcw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGGjGePkDcw[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;dW6RXTjm4iA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW6RXTjm4iA[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;TVM1UKCTfAY]http://youtu.be/TVM1UKCTfAY[/video]

monkey man...


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;wGxLLoOod5g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGxLLoOod5g[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;LWAbh6Rz2Xw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWAbh6Rz2Xw[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

^Haha I saw the singer for Saves the Day get elbowed in the face at a show! Forgot about that lol

[video=youtube;LkQLkPfHfic]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkQLkPfHfic&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Smith

Pidgeon84 said:


> ^Haha I saw the singer for Saves the Day get elbowed in the face at a show! Forgot about that lol



What! xD No way haha. Was it an accident or..?

[video=youtube;9XNsIi8yYK0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XNsIi8yYK0[/video]

English lyric translation: http://lyricstranslate.com/en/jeder-tag-every-day.html


----------



## JimJanuary

[video=youtube;Log7DfzLLjY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Log7DfzLLjY[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;s-KAvPbO8JY]http://youtu.be/s-KAvPbO8JY[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;moWzPPd2eO8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moWzPPd2eO8[/video]


----------



## JimJanuary

[video=youtube;nviTjk9Lm-w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nviTjk9Lm-w[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;jZWhbZD5fH8]http://youtu.be/jZWhbZD5fH8[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Smith said:


> What! xD No way haha. Was it an accident or..?



At that venue the backstage exits right into the merch table area, there were couple guys hanging out there when the dude walked out. The guys facing the backstage curtain pointed at him, the guy with his back turned spun around elbow first and nailed him straight in the nose. I thought it was hilarious cause I didn't want to be there and hated that band in particular (no offense lmao).

[video=youtube;3GsLkSNxGYQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GsLkSNxGYQ&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Krizzteena

Call Me by Shinedown


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;vNEdf-fHTM8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNEdf-fHTM8[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;gmSqW2PcUAI]http://youtu.be/gmSqW2PcUAI[/video]


----------



## Seedy M.

Ana Gabriel  "Es demasiado tarde"


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;08MFfj_ZXWU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08MFfj_ZXWU&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## gokedik

You lied (Tool Peach cover)<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/jmkRHo4Vca4?list=RDjmkRHo4Vca4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;yRYpd3_roHg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRYpd3_roHg[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;mS8LvHT_zcQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mS8LvHT_zcQ[/video]


----------



## gokedik

*Music for truth and change, however hard it is.*

*Immortal Technique, "**Dance with the Devil"*


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;7oday_Fc-Gc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oday_Fc-Gc[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;4hVj32UmUyQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hVj32UmUyQ[/video]

I <3 this song. I <3 it so much!


----------



## count58

I'm listening to "Treasure" by Bruno Mars.
Just can't stop the beat ... that I like to dance and groove.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;wLY53NrGiaY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLY53NrGiaY[/video]


----------



## gokedik

*2Cellos*

These guys blew my mind, I have played Cello, in the past, but nothing like this. Their playing "Hurt" by NIN. This is the link, couldn't embed, at the time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozNEdMcWZvQ

- - - Updated - - -

These guys blew my mind, I have played Cello, in the past, but nothing like this. Their playing "Hurt" by NIN. This is the link, couldn't embed, at the time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozNEdMcWZvQ


----------



## Smith

By far the most amazing outro to any song, ever.

[video=youtube;E2vr4Eh58I0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2vr4Eh58I0[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;gwX7lDIVGGw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwX7lDIVGGw[/video]


----------



## God Like A Pencil

[video=youtube;IYztGih4hSY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYztGih4hSY[/video]

Recently found this group and have been seriously digging on them since.


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;3UJPzHzA1Sk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UJPzHzA1Sk&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## God Like A Pencil

[video=youtube;7frb0nzUur8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7frb0nzUur8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;pUUU5LSbYHA]http://youtu.be/pUUU5LSbYHA[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;FRG3t7sVRYk]http://youtu.be/FRG3t7sVRYk[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;7m7njvwB-Ks]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m7njvwB-Ks&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;KG6x_PhwIuU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG6x_PhwIuU[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;n5a3q8sO88c]http://youtu.be/n5a3q8sO88c[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;WpBH_e519uY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpBH_e519uY[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;qw2LU1yS7aw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw2LU1yS7aw&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Even though it's just a simple performance video,  I love it.


----------



## God Like A Pencil

[video=youtube;7Dbr34gQdA8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dbr34gQdA8[/video]

Found out about this musical project a couple months ago and I've really fallen in love with it.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;W2ksIfv8QCg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2ksIfv8QCg[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;4-kvugx3qrA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-kvugx3qrA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

This isn't where I live.  But I feel like I just bought a timeshare here.


----------



## JimJanuary

[video=youtube;2c3w9wJOqSI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c3w9wJOqSI[/video]


----------



## J.L. Franklin

[video=youtube;PzuYylyjY_I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzuYylyjY_I[/video]

This is Luke Bond feat. Rozanne -- On Fire (Aly and Fila Remix)

Honestly one of my favorite trance songs! I love listening to trance when I write!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;fj6eYBvD5cI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fj6eYBvD5cI[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;FluRiA95c0c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FluRiA95c0c&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;GHoJ9NzP338]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHoJ9NzP338[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;t1tb63sacrw]http://youtu.be/t1tb63sacrw[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;pqnlFcELKrU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqnlFcELKrU&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Oh God, did I just get kicked in the stomach?


----------



## No Cat No Cradle

[video=youtube;2S4-f3w-ALQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S4-f3w-ALQ[/video]
Kicking it with KISS!


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;_7lpftvYDMA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7lpftvYDMA[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;GDIR9XmvFdE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDIR9XmvFdE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;X_DVS_303kQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_DVS_303kQ[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;0UeCo_M_vBo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UeCo_M_vBo&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## No Cat No Cradle

[video=youtube;W_BIMtdKYC4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_BIMtdKYC4[/video]
Powerful and weird song


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;1e4jS41dNQ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e4jS41dNQ0[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;EuDjXM41prs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuDjXM41prs[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;YeiGK-vWLCk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeiGK-vWLCk[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;lspjLG9nHXk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lspjLG9nHXk&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## E. Zamora

[video=youtube;o9mJ82x_l-E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9mJ82x_l-E[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;rv-NqG-Raag]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv-NqG-Raag[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;jyrawwOwdH4]http://youtu.be/jyrawwOwdH4[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;Bw9gLjEGJrw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw9gLjEGJrw[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;S9VLP6Ybxgc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9VLP6Ybxgc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;OKRJfIPiJGY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKRJfIPiJGY[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;cwIO2JJZ0lY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwIO2JJZ0lY[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;22V-MHQzqpU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22V-MHQzqpU[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;6SFNW5F8K9Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SFNW5F8K9Y[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ahJ6Kh8klM4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahJ6Kh8klM4[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;qcCZ8QZzi-A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcCZ8QZzi-A&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

For those who like to be physically assaulted by their music.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;WPpDyIJdasg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPpDyIJdasg[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;u5rpOXS9O8Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5rpOXS9O8Q[/video]


----------



## want2learn

Melissa Steel - Kisses for Breakfast


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;vyQZ13jobIY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyQZ13jobIY&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]
Satan hippies.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;cnTxccLOA7o]http://youtu.be/cnTxccLOA7o[/video]

i stayed in a hotel once just outside of Benidorm and it was called... Alone..who ever decided on that !


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;iKsgKCAzYRY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKsgKCAzYRY[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;WlqavRs6ffw]http://youtu.be/WlqavRs6ffw[/video]


​i slipped noodles


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;XOzs1FehYOA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOzs1FehYOA[/video]


----------



## Diatsu

[video]Www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0pYWGjECLE[/video]


----------



## Laughing Duck 137z

Duran Duran - Ordinary World


----------



## JimJanuary

[video=youtube;bcnIhzaDTd0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcnIhzaDTd0[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;8F9MaFyeQGo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F9MaFyeQGo[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;3RxMh6ye6Lg]http://youtu.be/3RxMh6ye6Lg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;52AyzlxMyts]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52AyzlxMyts[/video]


----------



## Guy Faukes

[video=youtube;2kKMsfmPoGM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kKMsfmPoGM[/video]


----------



## No Cat No Cradle

[video=youtube;fYdO1PwVdTM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYdO1PwVdTM[/video]


----------



## Solitude

[video=youtube;YpJM188FMzs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpJM188FMzs&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;UvmIByrcwAQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvmIByrcwAQ&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Man, I'm really trying to find the message in this video but it's so deep. It's like I'm watching a Kubrick movie. What do you guys think? I think it's a social commentary.


----------



## JimJanuary

[video=youtube;ZZL1KDOq81M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZL1KDOq81M[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;pZvJRK905Hg]http://youtu.be/pZvJRK905Hg[/video]


----------



## Diatsu

[video=youtube_share;moSFlvxnbgk]http://youtu.be/moSFlvxnbgk[/video]
Dont ask.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;wuK0f-Zur9A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuK0f-Zur9A[/video]


----------



## Diatsu

[video=youtube_share;999RqGZatPs]http://youtu.be/999RqGZatPs[/video]


----------



## Chesters Daughter

For Matthew

[video=youtube;gWA8QpqFlIQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWA8QpqFlIQ[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

[video=youtube;ho9936xsQL4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ho9936xsQL4[/video]


----------



## gokedik

babygurl said:


> "Goodbye Tonight" by Lost Prophets


 Hell yeah, how 'bout some DeadPrez?

- - - Updated - - -



babygurl said:


> "Goodbye Tonight" by Lost Prophets


 Hell yeah, how 'bout some DeadPrez?


----------



## Terry D

For Zach;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOo2QxJJKvs


----------



## glassy

[video=youtube;23rdNg-_rww]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23rdNg-_rww[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;GIzDsGyxsQM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIzDsGyxsQM[/video]


----------



## JimJanuary

[video=youtube;mkDb82EOHJU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkDb82EOHJU[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;RDpRdUYXVnI]http://youtu.be/RDpRdUYXVnI[/video]


----------



## glassy

[video=youtube;pB-5XG-DbAA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB-5XG-DbAA[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;xnoXJy9mjmE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnoXJy9mjmE&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

I'm pretty sure the noises he makes on this track shouldn't come from a human being.


----------



## belthagor

[video=youtube;06v2ofSNVm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06v2ofSNVm8[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;qC49gMxKeko]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC49gMxKeko[/video]


----------



## JimJanuary

https://soundcloud.com/chaptermusic/laura-jean-dont-marry-the-one-you-love


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;K5FknLQIOj4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5FknLQIOj4[/video]

Oh! That's rock!


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;f40X6EkHRkM]http://youtu.be/f40X6EkHRkM[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;qHdgtRI-zhg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHdgtRI-zhg[/video]

So tasty!


----------



## Dave Watson

Really liking this band right now...

[video=youtube;ere2Mstl8ww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ere2Mstl8ww[/video]


----------



## glassy

[video=youtube;uAFjgpuWREM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAFjgpuWREM[/video]


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;LL-gyhZVvx0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL-gyhZVvx0[/video]


----------



## E. Zamora

[video=youtube;3JfiAUnUIq8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JfiAUnUIq8[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;fVOA5q554q4]http://youtu.be/fVOA5q554q4[/video]


----------



## gokedik

*Dark-painful- beautiful*

2Cellos play Nine inch nails "Hurt"

[video=youtube;IhVVQ7_MyJA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhVVQ7_MyJA[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;3_3XVxPauiA]http://youtu.be/3_3XVxPauiA[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;ZmuypIemnIg]http://youtu.be/ZmuypIemnIg[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;-3-2ZlkMVkM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3-2ZlkMVkM[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;ASu5r_QwJtw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASu5r_QwJtw&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Kieran S

[video=youtube;xzpCy3k-BIU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzpCy3k-BIU[/video]

From Irish stonemason/singer/songwriter Mick Flannery: http://www.mickflannery.com/homepage/


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;b9zdilFwHxY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9zdilFwHxY[/video]


----------



## Smith

Saw Linkin Park live for the second time a few nights ago. Carnivores Tour 2014. Unfortunately my phone wasn't good enough to record and upload the footage, and I can't find any on YouTube (taken from the concert I went to). Great show though, along with AFI (which I didn't know stood for A Fire Inside) and 30 Seconds to Mars.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;a1xaTkFG2oY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1xaTkFG2oY[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;byfUtld2jsI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byfUtld2jsI[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

Oddly, I think this has become my favorite song. I mean, it makes sense--Mark Tremonti is my favorite musician, and it is a good song, but it is not his most musically impressive work (though still incredible in my book).

I dunno; it just has a "desperate" feel to it that gets to me for some reason--not to mention an intensely emotional solo to bring it to a close.

[video=youtube;XpSxpzRghfc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpSxpzRghfc[/video]


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;xmUZ6nCFNoU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmUZ6nCFNoU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;bmatItacEvM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmatItacEvM[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;ga9oBogL2V4]http://youtu.be/ga9oBogL2V4[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;mUT3KoxVzQg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUT3KoxVzQg[/video]


----------



## Miles-Kirk

[video=youtube;JznXx1Ns374]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JznXx1Ns374[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;pIKsHh3BFPI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIKsHh3BFPI[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I love the Kinks:smile:

[video=youtube;_MykmpZkUgc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MykmpZkUgc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;BTT3-vA25Zk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTT3-vA25Zk[/video]

Daft Punk should cover this song, ha. It'd sound rad.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;h6KYAVn8ons]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6KYAVn8ons[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Oh my goodness. This thread has serious lack of distortion and drop C tuning!

[video=youtube;RF1vGXiZOoo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF1vGXiZOoo[/video]

Edit: It has come to my attention that this is actually drop B


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;A-Pkx37kYf4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-Pkx37kYf4[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;RpG7FzXrNSs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpG7FzXrNSs[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

Ah, that viking metal. Love it.
[video=youtube;LpZiuh0MlpM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpZiuh0MlpM[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;irU5oihACj4]http://youtu.be/irU5oihACj4[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Pluralized said:


> Ah, that viking metal. Love it.
> [video=youtube;LpZiuh0MlpM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpZiuh0MlpM[/video]



Yeeeeesss...


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;qT6XCvDUUsU]http://youtu.be/qT6XCvDUUsU[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;NHOf3s70w-c]http://youtu.be/NHOf3s70w-c[/video]


man i so want a friend in my life


----------



## Abby

I love the streets! That is a lovely song, so sad.


----------



## escorial

Abby said:


> I love the streets! That is a lovely song, so sad.



yeah..they are quality..proper street music...a dog is a man's best friend in the video and i think it comes over so well.


----------



## Abby

I loved fit and you know it as well


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;2CXSrlkGHFA]http://youtu.be/2CXSrlkGHFA[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;Q4M1-Y-DO3k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4M1-Y-DO3k[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;DubZaMY7zL8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DubZaMY7zL8[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;Zyhu2ysqKGk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zyhu2ysqKGk[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;flt1I1U74h4]http://youtu.be/flt1I1U74h4[/video]


----------



## apple

I'm listening to  MEOW     http://youtu.be/EjtVDG0drG0


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;3s72QxS2EGw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3s72QxS2EGw[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;KTZ2wo73HEQ]http://youtu.be/KTZ2wo73HEQ[/video]


----------



## kyl

[video=youtube;LD4w_QDx3-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=LD4w_QDx3-c[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;4i3aTxlcc7Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i3aTxlcc7Q[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;VeAOp9B7OSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeAOp9B7OSU[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;P-6pgfxbXA4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-6pgfxbXA4[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;2J1XCmmuK-k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J1XCmmuK-k[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;Gk7RQ2TN8Kk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk7RQ2TN8Kk[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

[video=youtube;EfW41eKUkKE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfW41eKUkKE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;eevGEfQd0fM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eevGEfQd0fM[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;waEC-8GFTP4]http://youtu.be/waEC-8GFTP4[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;I1ILBqN8FXM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1ILBqN8FXM&amp;list=PL83C3EFF353E26D3E&amp;index=  8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;8ZcmTl_1ER8]http://youtu.be/8ZcmTl_1ER8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;ApJntKTjRA4]http://youtu.be/ApJntKTjRA4[/video]


----------



## JimJanuary

I've only just been introduced to this band and I'm already super obsessed
[video=youtube;DnfSrqi5234]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnfSrqi5234[/video]


----------



## JimJanuary

Bruno Spatola said:


> [video=youtube;3s72QxS2EGw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3s72QxS2EGw[/video]


That opening riff is so sinister. I love it/it's my favourite track from that album!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

JimJanuary said:


> That opening riff is so sinister. I love it/it's my favourite track from that album!



It is, yeah -- dark, but funky. It's like a sing-along death march into hell!  Def in my top five on _Mellon Collie_.

[video=youtube;aAXRKPGKXWs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAXRKPGKXWs[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;46rhCGTUi08]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46rhCGTUi08[/video]


----------



## Abby

How do you imbed??? I know I've been told but I forgot!! Love these guys...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7rCNiiNPxA


----------



## Bruno Spatola

In the chat/reply box, there's a row of icons along the top. The second-to-last icon looks like a strip of film (before the speech bubble). Click that, then paste your link into the field. Click 'OK'. Shazam.


----------



## Abby

Easy when you know how lol,  thanks Bruno! 
[video=youtube;I7rCNiiNPxA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7rCNiiNPxA[/video]


----------



## Tonythetiger

"Car Radio" - Twenty One Pilots
[video=youtube;92XVwY54h5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92XVwY54h5k[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;D9AFMVMl9qE]http://youtu.be/D9AFMVMl9qE[/video]


----------



## Abby

Nice, prefer the original though


----------



## escorial

Abby said:


> Nice, prefer the original though



Elton can belt it out better ..that's for sure Abby


----------



## TKent

This is one of my favorite songs and favorite bands - ever. Their poetry is unbelievable. I read an interview someplace that he writes poetry and when they put it to music, if it doesn't fit singing, he just raps it.  They are in Atlanta at Midtown today. I convinced my husband (I'm 52 and he is 62) to go with me last night but neither of us have it in us to go 2 nights in a row. But saw some incredible acts (Banks, Lorde, Iggy Azalea & John Mayer). 




Tonythetiger said:


> "Car Radio" - Twenty One Pilots
> [video=youtube;92XVwY54h5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92XVwY54h5k[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;etmFT1OQSnc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etmFT1OQSnc[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;R2yEu0DYmDs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2yEu0DYmDs[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;SrAOxvhC4DY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrAOxvhC4DY[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;nVyeNZCENZA]http://youtu.be/nVyeNZCENZA[/video]

bought her greatest hits cd years ago for a date

bottle of bubbly in the fridge..check
candles ready to go..check
place spotless..check
few hours later put the key in the door..went to bed on me own..checkmate


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;Y-YHrdTeTZU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-YHrdTeTZU[/video]


----------



## Smith

Bruno Spatola said:


> [video=youtube;SrAOxvhC4DY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrAOxvhC4DY[/video]



This song and PDA are among my favorites from them.


----------



## Aphelion

"Not About Angels" -- Birdy.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;BhD_JCZxsoE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhD_JCZxsoE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Yeah, I heard Interpol years ago, but never got 'round to checking them out. I've only heard three songs so far, but they seem to have a knack for making morbidity sound catchy.

[video=youtube;S0nlygb1Qfw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0nlygb1Qfw[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;UWmKS5d_jH8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWmKS5d_jH8[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;IAgghhaySUk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAgghhaySUk[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;m8LMeOZg5cM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8LMeOZg5cM[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;llZOm8tmfKA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llZOm8tmfKA[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;MLz2QmfUakY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLz2QmfUakY[/video]
Musical Honesty.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Hell yeah. That's how you know you're good, I think: when you can tear it up without being loud or in-your-face.

Anyway, I'm listening to _Raining Blood_ by Slayer (joke).

[video=youtube;X7tlcC-PREw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7tlcC-PREw[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;8iw7kg1d78I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iw7kg1d78I[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;Q-9c-FIaWCw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-9c-FIaWCw[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;nNts0Je_6YE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNts0Je_6YE[/video]


----------



## Smith

Don't know what I'd do without music to relate to..

[video=youtube;FZrRB8e0pDg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZrRB8e0pDg[/video]


----------



## Dave Watson

On something of a stoner rock binge right now. Digging my Monster Magnet. Fuzztastic.

[video=youtube;Wo6UX5PXvlk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo6UX5PXvlk[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;5hARDXYz2io]http://youtu.be/5hARDXYz2io[/video]

a cross between ziggy stardust and someonelse


----------



## Deleted member 56686

You think that one is bad. Catch this one by the legendary bard (just ask him)

[video=youtube;ekMYBvhhMg0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekMYBvhhMg0[/video]


----------



## escorial

pure bliss..ha...jingle jangle


----------



## TKent

In NYC with my daughter this week. We were on a bus passing by Times Square and noticed they had setup a stage, so hopped off and waited for about an hour having no idea who was going to play.  Turned out to be John Mayer.  Only two songs but one was Gravity.  I hadn't been spontaneous in, I don't know, maybe twenty years...


----------



## escorial

that looks like a whole lotta fun dude..free gig..yeah


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;d-diB65scQU]http://youtu.be/d-diB65scQU[/video]

if only hey


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;VbnwHAFcxG8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbnwHAFcxG8&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;FDiSe1GHOVQ]http://youtu.be/FDiSe1GHOVQ[/video]


she done me good#


----------



## Kevin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcnIhzaDTd0       anaphylactic - good word.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;WX_oynYs018]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX_oynYs018[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;xQIE70N1Jcs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQIE70N1Jcs[/video]


----------



## Abby

[video=youtube;-sA85wMC16A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sA85wMC16A[/video]


----------



## BryanJ62

*Anything by Adele.*


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;0Y5kxOGhqrw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Y5kxOGhqrw[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;RZIXGLGFWNQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZIXGLGFWNQ&amp;list=PLDAAF7D4272560821&amp;index=  7[/video]


----------



## dantefrizzoli

Sage Francis sick of waiting tables


----------



## TKent

Evolution of Rhythm is a Dancer (and I love all three) [Post 1 of 3]

80's - Snap - Rhythm is a Dancer [I danced to this song at the discos]

[video=youtube_share;JYIaWeVL1JM]http://youtu.be/JYIaWeVL1JM[/video]


----------



## TKent

Evolution of Rhythm is a Dancer (and I love all three) [Post 2 of 3]

Bastille - Of the Night - 2013?  I adore this band.

[video=youtube_share;ZCTDKLjdok4]http://youtu.be/ZCTDKLjdok4[/video]


----------



## TKent

Evolution of Rhythm is a Dancer (and I love all three) [Post 3 of 3]

Jeremih (ft. YG) - Don't Tell 'Em (And this one they played at a recent Hip Hop Fit class - Great for the warm-up 

<span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); background-color: rgb(250, 250, 250);">[video=youtube_share;LqPRhMN7_-0]http://youtu.be/LqPRhMN7_-0[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;FybS3fNfBYA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FybS3fNfBYA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;I7rcH7dlBy4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7rcH7dlBy4[/video]


----------



## Poet of Gore

love surgery by gwar


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;Muh1pk7xc2k]http://youtu.be/Muh1pk7xc2k[/video]


----------



## Abby

LOVE that track escorial!!


----------



## escorial

Abby said:


> LOVE that track escorial!!



were all rock n roll suicides..ha


----------



## TheYellowMustang

[video=youtube;u3voRbKryjA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3voRbKryjA[/video]

I've had it on repeat for days and days.


----------



## Abby

Wow, love that!


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;ARe4gKliWuQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARe4gKliWuQ[/video]


----------



## dale

oh no..the sound of misspent youth...ha ha..............

[video=youtube;8hhGH7d8qRw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hhGH7d8qRw[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;VV5bEaO4LQw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV5bEaO4LQw&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;mYKLvYGqaC0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYKLvYGqaC0[/video]
I'm starting to understand.


----------



## dale

i LOVE THIS SONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;J8KJe8Ugtd8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8KJe8Ugtd8[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Man, that one goes back a bit. I wasn't even born yet and I'm ancient (almost)


----------



## dale

mrmustard615 said:


> Man, that one goes back a bit. I wasn't even born yet and I'm ancient (almost)



i wasn't born yet either. it's just awesome.


----------



## alanmt

Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring  by Celtic Woman


----------



## Poet of Gore

[video=youtube;DBR3a_YNfYo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBR3a_YNfYo[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;o5vhopRkzTY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5vhopRkzTY[/video]


----------



## CraniumInsanium

Rob Zombie, Brick House 2003


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;NWTIgmAHFS4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWTIgmAHFS4[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

In honor of Pandora


[video=youtube_share;RF5fW3-9DeI]http://youtu.be/RF5fW3-9DeI[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;zj7jTtyCmOU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj7jTtyCmOU[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;mSYoU34W_jc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSYoU34W_jc&amp;index=5&amp;list=PL9zLtZuqcHYu7AfT  CpOg31toJG_qjkMby[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;LFQhbZ7Kkig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFQhbZ7Kkig[/video]


----------



## Mistique

In the arms of the angel, Sarah McLaughlin

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oguo7X3h3KA


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;k5YIJ1pZEBc]http://youtu.be/k5YIJ1pZEBc[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

The new Slipknot. 

[video=youtube;FdBqOCS8LmM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdBqOCS8LmM&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Smith

Ahh, nothing quite like kicking it back to this.

[video=youtube;aGaD7WngJwU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGaD7WngJwU[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman

Does listening to the Sesame Street theme song count?


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;XtIA0IF9hK0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtIA0IF9hK0&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Ariel

So, I was looking up a Meg Myers song on YouTube the other day and after playing her song "Desire" a song I've never heard of came up in the suggestion list.  The way it was formatted made me think that the artist was a solo act (who looked like a Lady Gaga rip-off) that was trying to reclaim the word "whore."  I thought, "yeah, I can get into that."  So I checked out the song.  Turns out it's a band called "In This Moment" and the song was titled "Whore."  Still liking the song (and a few others of theirs) but now I'm working on the whole "reclaim whore" thing in my head.


----------



## Hitotsmami

Blood, Sweat & Tears!

[video=youtube;XS-gwb8eSc0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS-gwb8eSc0[/video]


----------



## dale

gotta go to new orleans someday.....

[video=youtube;5A-4VGfx5lU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A-4VGfx5lU[/video]


----------



## JimJanuary

[video=youtube;H6wYuhLxXm8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6wYuhLxXm8[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;oZt6v10_LJo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZt6v10_LJo[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;xKZ7o7EXHFM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKZ7o7EXHFM[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;xOZ7NtYfaEs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOZ7NtYfaEs[/video]


----------



## Gargh

I'm having a 90s morning, which includes two of my favourite Lush songs. I've never seen the videos for them before though... how awesomely awful!

[video=youtube;ODdZ4QhnXJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODdZ4QhnXJI[/video]


Hmmm... can't post the other one, even in a separate post... guess it doesn't like the fact that I tried to post them both together to start with. Well it's here.


----------



## Arcopitcairn

Love Lush. 'Ocean' is one of my favorite songs of all time


----------



## Gargh

I can date when I stopped keeping up with new consumer music tech/platforms to the 3rd generation ipod Nano. Now however, I have just found the 4ad archive list on youtube... that's quite exciting. How close does that get me to being up-to-date? Another couple of years?!


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Arcopitcairn said:


> [video=youtube;xOZ7NtYfaEs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOZ7NtYfaEs[/video]




Early Eurythmics. Pretty cool, Arco


----------



## kaufenpreis

Its actually Poker Face (the acoustic version) by Lady Gaga that was stuck on my head all day. Seriously, I was at church today and all I kept hearing was "p-p-p-oker face p-p-poker face" 
 lol 

 But right now its Wo sind eure hände by Tokio Hotel. I have no clue how Im going to sleep tonight with that song stuck in my head lol


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;n8lc6zK44kQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8lc6zK44kQ[/video]


----------



## dale

well, she ate it...lordy, it was love at 1st BITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;s-1qjA5JV_Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-1qjA5JV_Q[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;-xnK5yE6Iao]http://youtu.be/-xnK5yE6Iao[/video]



some days i do think it's better than the original..sorry george


----------



## dale

...................

[video=youtube;ckRaL5ks8Rs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckRaL5ks8Rs[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;ysmN7dsheE8]http://youtu.be/ysmN7dsheE8[/video]


any song with the word lonely in it always make me listen


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Love Roy Orbison


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;4D2qcbu26gs]http://youtu.be/4D2qcbu26gs[/video]


----------



## Abby

[video=youtube_share;ToQ0n3itoII]http://youtu.be/ToQ0n3itoII[/video]


----------



## Abby

[video=youtube_share;cJRP3LRcUFg]http://youtu.be/cJRP3LRcUFg[/video]


----------



## escorial

Morrisey recently diagnosed with the big C...never got the smiths but always liked the band and their style


----------



## Abby

I know, it's sad isn't it. I loved the Smiths but wasn't keen on Morrisey as a person...bit arrogant. Amazing poet though.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

escorial said:


> Morrisey recently diagnosed with the big C...never got the smiths but always liked the band and their style



Wow, that's the first time I heard that. I used to listen to the Smiths a lot.


----------



## Abby

I don't think it's terminal, well not yet anyway. He's such a massive character I've always thought, arrogant but so full of ideas.


----------



## escorial

think he was voted the greatest northern man...something to that effect but hey..good luck to the guy


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I always remembered he seemed to sing about depression a lot


----------



## escorial

lowry/morrisey both intertwined be it different generations


----------



## gokedik

Lowkey, "Mad world"


----------



## Winston

In honor of your sig, escorial:

[video=youtube;o5osPtE7kXI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5osPtE7kXI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## E. Zamora

Here's something that might be interesting for fans of The Smiths. Smith's guitarist Johnny Marr performing "How Soon is Now" live, and doing the singing too. I think it sounds pretty good.

[video=youtube;lIHOZOZYIHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIHOZOZYIHs[/video]


----------



## dale

my life, according to female dictation. i swear...every time a man starts thinkin' he can let a woman start makin' decisions? all hell breaks loose....

[video=youtube;MEsQikthT3Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEsQikthT3Q[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Bn5tiuZU4JI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn5tiuZU4JI[/video]


----------



## dale

lol. god...i am soooo tired of ex-wife drama. i am so tired of it.....

[video=youtube;sC2GjXMk7i4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sC2GjXMk7i4[/video]

ha ha. she gonna break me someday. for real. every week. some new stress. uhhhhh


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;xiERPVIEvSc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiERPVIEvSc#t=57[/video]

This guys is awesome. I suggest going to his bandcamp and giving him your paycheck.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I feel like Puff this week :sad:

[video=youtube_share;Y7lmAc3LKWM]http://youtu.be/Y7lmAc3LKWM[/video]


----------



## gokedik

Beethoven Symphony #5 in C minor Op.67


----------



## dale

the ultimate "dale" song. for real. i want you to come on upstairs and blah-blah-blah.....

[video=youtube;CvpMeq_4BPM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvpMeq_4BPM[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Sorry Dale, meant to like


----------



## dale

but when the lord...get ready...you gotta move.....

[video=youtube;mUCoQryE7-k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUCoQryE7-k[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

In a Stones kind of mood, eh?


----------



## dale

mrmustard615 said:


> In a Stones kind of mood, eh?



lol. i really am. 1 more for the road.....WOOOOO!!!!!

[video=youtube;qtnxvpIEg8w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtnxvpIEg8w[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

This is from my favorite Stones album

[video=youtube_share;i3CIhGXnntM]http://youtu.be/i3CIhGXnntM[/video]


----------



## dale

mrmustard615 said:


> This is from my favorite Stones album
> 
> [video=youtube_share;i3CIhGXnntM]http://youtu.be/i3CIhGXnntM[/video]



yeah. let it bleed and exile on main street are my favorites. if i HAD to choose? like 1 record to take on a lone desert island? i'd take exile.
but i love let it bleed, too.


----------



## dale

mrmustard615 said:


> In a Stones kind of mood, eh?



lol. ok. i really am on a stones kind of drunk tonight. which is actually a good thing. far better than danzig or NIN drunk. 
but this video is hilarious, if you're a stones fan.....

[video=youtube;Xrx_55SgwAY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xrx_55SgwAY[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;s-GsLh6dazI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-GsLh6dazI[/video]


----------



## dale

mrmustard615 said:


> In a Stones kind of mood, eh?



hey. i'm gonna quit after this...but doesn't this video just make you laugh your ass off? ok. i'm done. but this shit is funny...

[video=youtube;VyK1bZZ7E-s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyK1bZZ7E-s[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;GnWyo6xt8qc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnWyo6xt8qc[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

Hell, while we're at it:
[video=youtube;dm2glu3WLGk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm2glu3WLGk[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;P3QlVnnfc-Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3QlVnnfc-Q[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;zrbNeOEG0GY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrbNeOEG0GY[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;UEtLXlrKtEg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEtLXlrKtEg[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;PaLfDnShEn0]http://youtu.be/PaLfDnShEn0[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;8xXeT2N-_YE]http://youtu.be/8xXeT2N-_YE[/video]


never been a big fan of PF...but do like a guitar solo


----------



## Gargh

I come back to this one a lot...

[video=youtube;0MgdWQEa2ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MgdWQEa2ng[/video]

When all the little hammers begin to make cracks, I listen to this and fall back in love with the world again, every time.


(I do love Father Ted too, but the association does no justice to this beautiful track).


----------



## Chesters Daughter

For Matthew. "We're leaving the negative people way behind"

[video=youtube;lRNEzzN-gTo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRNEzzN-gTo[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Love this Halloween classic

[video=youtube_share;tfNb9viis_4]http://youtu.be/tfNb9viis_4[/video]


----------



## TKent

Any 80's punkers out there?  I can't hear you...  Mr. Mustard you out there?? 

This one came up on my spotify shuffle this morning. This was a local Atlanta band in late 70's/early 80's. Loved. This. Band. Swimming Pool Q's - Rat Bait 

ETA: This was an appearance from 2014...

[video=youtube_share;HvGt9pIY96M]http://youtu.be/HvGt9pIY96M[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Here's one I like from the Georgia underground


[video=youtube_share;wdo3mw0Rx7Q]http://youtu.be/wdo3mw0Rx7Q[/video]

TK, You're from Atlanta (I assume anyway). Did you get to see any REM or B-52s in their heyday? They are two of my faves. Especially REM


----------



## TKent

Hey Mr. M, Like that clip! Yes, saw REM and B-52s, but not until they were both mainstream. Loved them both. Listened to REM from the very very first album though. My favorite local punk band was Rose Whipper and Mark Stowe (sp) and the Heathen Girls. I have found so much on Spotify but none of the songs from the Heathen Girls album   They never made it big unfortunately  And I dated Baby from Baby & the Pacifiers for a little while (they had 1 radio hit, Before you Go, can I have your stereo. LOL!!) Oh those were the days... Baby & the Pacifiers lived on the 2nd floor of a club on West Peachtree back in the day, so every night they'd play or have another local punk band. Saw some great stuff there.



mrmustard615 said:


> Here's one I like from the Georgia underground
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;wdo3mw0Rx7Q]http://youtu.be/wdo3mw0Rx7Q[/video]
> 
> TK, You're from Atlanta (I assume anyway). Did you get to see any REM or B-52s in their heyday? They are two of my faves. Especially REM


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;cuqJWofEmaw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuqJWofEmaw[/video]


----------



## Angelwing

Viking metal \m/ 

[video=youtube;cFBIr3Vx16w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFBIr3Vx16w[/video]


----------



## Kevin

happy Halloween.   http://laughingsquid.com/thrash-metal-band-gwar-covers-west-end-girls-by-pet-shop-boys/


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;NZyVZFJGX5g]http://youtu.be/NZyVZFJGX5g[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;bn3E5QAEt18]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bn3E5QAEt18[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;3_H6nHhRueU]http://youtu.be/3_H6nHhRueU?list=PLRO2T8pTb0zfDYWTCnL3wVZ0Un3zU4yF  f[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;Hr2m1VzTAI8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr2m1VzTAI8[/video]

Forgot about these guys til Bishop mentioned em. So good.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;RaBLtkuwjQg]http://youtu.be/RaBLtkuwjQg[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;N8pwUMuS8S0]http://youtu.be/N8pwUMuS8S0[/video]


_I NEED A QUID LAR_


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;shf8qEOKkzQ]http://youtu.be/shf8qEOKkzQ[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;PEQxWg92Ux4]http://youtu.be/PEQxWg92Ux4[/video]



in that remix mode..hay..ho


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;z8_aAtghLXY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8_aAtghLXY[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;uUSBT04Jidg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUSBT04Jidg[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;03X0B6u-AxM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03X0B6u-AxM[/video]


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;XG-wuWNIyzI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG-wuWNIyzI[/video]


----------



## J Anfinson

[video=youtube;K2WwB9casfM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2WwB9casfM[/video]


----------



## BryanJ62

*I've been hearing a lot of '80's heavy metal lately. Not that I'm complaining, mind you, I was a metal head. But it has me wondering if metal is making a comeback????*


----------



## Smith

This EP by Hybrid Theory (before they were called Linkin Park) is almost impossible to find now. Few copies were made, they were all signed by each band member, and a lot of the ones on eBay are fakes. Hard to distinguish though because they are all for sale at around a few hundred dollars. Wish I had one. 

[video=youtube;K4MEjYXL4yQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4MEjYXL4yQ[/video]


----------



## Gargh

[video=youtube;a4_Lp9xZJ5w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4_Lp9xZJ5w[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;94qAmTK3OHw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94qAmTK3OHw[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Wow, I didn't know Mike Oldfield wrote music like that. Really exciting guitar solo, too. Cool.

I've been listening to the album Xen by Arca. My album of the year, so far. Adore it. It's disjointed and a bit mad, but exceptionally clever. 'Wound' is my favourite track.


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;CpAcxbtXUgQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpAcxbtXUgQ[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;OY0COX0gcyw]http://youtu.be/OY0COX0gcyw?list=PLF877F1631D4BD73C[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;RDx3zxju64w]http://youtu.be/RDx3zxju64w[/video]


the choir is amazing singing imagine


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;lJNWs52d-08]http://youtu.be/lJNWs52d-08[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;IkHQAvZEM1o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkHQAvZEM1o[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;etHRNq0lkH8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etHRNq0lkH8[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;C4FG_xZAzsQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4FG_xZAzsQ[/video]


----------



## dale

still thinkin about ya, george potter....yeah....you special like that. ha ha.....

[video=youtube;jwDlcx3HWAU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwDlcx3HWAU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

May he never be forgotten.

[video=youtube;IBcDEmNDYW8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBcDEmNDYW8[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;BGpIEcRDO6U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGpIEcRDO6U[/video]


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

I was just listening to "Maker of the Universe" by Phil Keaggy, and now I am listening to "Smoking Snakes" by Sabaton. Two entirely different but amazing bands!


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;VUBQLnEGHNk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUBQLnEGHNk[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;jGB2jY223JI]http://youtu.be/jGB2jY223JI[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;lK2UUKuw2bo]http://youtu.be/lK2UUKuw2bo[/video]


the modfather and rico...cool stuff


----------



## Nemesis

Have been playing ALOT of video games during my deployment (i've been the mass effect series twice now in total, and am on my third run right now) and found that Breaking Benjamin's "Lights Out", "I will not Bow", and "Blow me Away" are the perfect soundtrack for making headshots XD


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;VM0pc0Xc03Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VM0pc0Xc03Q[/video]


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;u00i7XvfXM4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u00i7XvfXM4[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;6PXC574lzHA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PXC574lzHA[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

REM, my second favorite band :smile:


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;fGRKxaGRDks]http://youtu.be/fGRKxaGRDks[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

mrmustard615 said:


> REM, my second favorite band :smile:



They're one of the greats, no doubt about it . 

[video=youtube;nP6xBFyA_aw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP6xBFyA_aw[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;GjlTKHFjG5g]http://youtu.be/GjlTKHFjG5g[/video]


she's got it all Annie and more


----------



## Deleted member 56686

You always pick some good ones, Esc. :smile:


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;u5CVsCnxyXg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5CVsCnxyXg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;tRcPA7Fzebw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRcPA7Fzebw[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

What are you guys reading my mind? :shock:

Incidentally Bowie's number three on my list.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;n6j4TGqVl5g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6j4TGqVl5g[/video]


----------



## escorial

the quite one..so cool


----------



## Deleted member 56686

All right. I'll play

My favorite song, period!

[video=youtube_share;p4yHYbhCDLg]http://youtu.be/p4yHYbhCDLg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;M-2lMstw6qs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-2lMstw6qs[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;W9wrBX6S1yM]http://youtu.be/W9wrBX6S1yM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;BGBM5vWiBLo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGBM5vWiBLo[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;JphZtpafdKY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JphZtpafdKY[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;z3YMxM1_S48]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3YMxM1_S48[/video]

Like the song, but what a hilarious video. Look at Christina Ricci's face, ha. Cringe.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;kvr5oVU6EXM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvr5oVU6EXM[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;EDwb9jOVRtU]http://youtu.be/EDwb9jOVRtU[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;XoDPKAGW-vg]http://youtu.be/XoDPKAGW-vg[/video]


she can sure work the crowd...amazin


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;b04TohQrJi8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b04TohQrJi8[/video]


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;om8invGWkeo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om8invGWkeo[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;rH_7_XRfTMs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH_7_XRfTMs[/video]


----------



## Winston

Decided to listen to his entire catalouge for Thanksgiving (except Cars, just out of spite).  Pefrect primer before the souless consumer season.

[video=youtube;46kXvXV42Qk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46kXvXV42Qk&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Man, the girl in that video needs to learn how to rewind tapes properly.

[video=youtube;Jb_hDcNr5KQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jb_hDcNr5KQ[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;0t25v79IET0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t25v79IET0[/video]
Very relaxing and enjoyable background music.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ciGKA_NjPoE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciGKA_NjPoE[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;Fj7Hrt30JVE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj7Hrt30JVE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;IbqiCxEIeEo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbqiCxEIeEo[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;OR3G5r07xwY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR3G5r07xwY[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;jqZ8428GSrI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqZ8428GSrI[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;QjlFqgRbICY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjlFqgRbICY[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;1Nw9TQqmLZU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Nw9TQqmLZU[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;8RrS7P6UTKA]http://youtu.be/8RrS7P6UTKA[/video]


gritty and raw


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;th2XSsshwOs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th2XSsshwOs[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;GB4HF49PIb0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB4HF49PIb0[/video]

Very talented. Relaxing and inspiring too. For me, anyway.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;UA_iIINZJ-U]http://youtu.be/UA_iIINZJ-U[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;AqD6m55mTGU]http://youtu.be/AqD6m55mTGU[/video]

bobby and johnny


----------



## Smith

I hope to see them live one day. Their shows seem like so much fun. Crazy and awesome.

[video=youtube;e502auOnLuA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e502auOnLuA[/video]


----------



## joshybo

Jason Isbell might be the best story-teller artist of our generation.  This is my favorite song by him, but please, I implore you, listen to his entire _Southeastern_ album.  I know a lot of people will scoff at country-esque music on first listen (and I am chief among them) but he elevates the genre to a whole new level with his lyrics, in my opinion.

[video=youtube;LHJhyrrUTgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHJhyrrUTgc[/video]


----------



## Nemesis

"Thinking of You" by A Perfect Circle, the kind of song you can listen to in public without anybody realizing just how dirty it really is.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;G6m0Rc1KW0I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6m0Rc1KW0I[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;aRfn5l5PvcY]http://youtu.be/aRfn5l5PvcY[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;cNjZStyf2Eo]http://youtu.be/cNjZStyf2Eo[/video]



pastel colours and distressed wallpaper..back in the day


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;wddewaGkVPc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wddewaGkVPc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;EElaqhquY00]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EElaqhquY00[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;NEJniCCuqR4]http://youtu.be/NEJniCCuqR4[/video]

hey..yellow..your dad's dead and we ad becky


----------



## JDCrow

Chilling to John Martyn at the moment Live in Dublin

[video=youtube;ZjRUR4AuV-A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjRUR4AuV-A[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

Get you some.
[video=youtube;sT3IsHwUYno]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT3IsHwUYno[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;o_-QGNUYL5g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_-QGNUYL5g[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;gcFxYmVfUBo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcFxYmVfUBo[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;kSpsffboOAc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSpsffboOAc[/video]


----------



## Gargh

Got the radio prattling in the background, not really paying attention until the unexpected joy of hearing this...

[video=youtube;IvJswSzfE70]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvJswSzfE70[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;Wq7jLEnZw6s]http://youtu.be/Wq7jLEnZw6s[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;Iuy-10Ejck4]http://youtu.be/Iuy-10Ejck4[/video]

man ad pay to see that band


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Rock n Roll Circus. Nice choice Esc:grin:


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Iw1Fm61HBA8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw1Fm61HBA8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;egY8rUpxqcE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egY8rUpxqcE[/video]

Incredible song -- one of the best ever, and one of my favourites. Frank's soaring vocals, my goodness. I bet Buble weeps into his pillow when he listens to this, ha. Yeah, dream on, pretty boy!


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;_9wPvlTBgZw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9wPvlTBgZw[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;2QZhOeFmdfA]http://youtu.be/2QZhOeFmdfA[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;N6J7a1hSNAE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6J7a1hSNAE[/video]


----------



## fpak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbtZyuOMdHI


Radiohead - Climbing up the walls


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;jSVn_6rrLxQ]http://youtu.be/jSVn_6rrLxQ[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;x7dMGw3uzEU]http://youtu.be/x7dMGw3uzEU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;35BRj_MTxWs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35BRj_MTxWs[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;cNpCx_TDO24]http://youtu.be/cNpCx_TDO24[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hey Esc. You got an error message on your video

The link in it works though


----------



## escorial

i have no idea what happened.. MrM...ha


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;YqBkA_3qkRE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqBkA_3qkRE[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;MVHT-EJyqGI]http://youtu.be/MVHT-EJyqGI[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;lZoxdPGu_4E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZoxdPGu_4E[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;mjkP4urJtjY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjkP4urJtjY&amp;list=PLVcj5vadCilk6xL_y8rQCdwY  dFeuAOdRi&amp;index=1[/video]


----------



## Sakurako

DaizyStripper- Tokyo Horizon ~Day & Day~

[video=youtube;RfltGi4S7os]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfltGi4S7os[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;rTEnnyqA71k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTEnnyqA71k[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;mYajHZ4QUVM]http://youtu.be/mYajHZ4QUVM[/video]


it's the words man


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Love Dylan


----------



## Bloggsworth

"Pale Hands I loved Beside the Shalimar.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Ip1wAqA9U


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;-QVZ-rANmsY]http://youtu.be/-QVZ-rANmsY[/video]


what a series


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;ZeLg-gmo5rA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeLg-gmo5rA[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;tUa7DDJ36Wc]http://youtu.be/tUa7DDJ36Wc[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;pxwnPiXsOQA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxwnPiXsOQA[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;B7yn6spOAFI]http://youtu.be/B7yn6spOAFI[/video]



hey,hey


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;nVMPCSaDejU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVMPCSaDejU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ECbCJJa7Q-M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECbCJJa7Q-M[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Hey everyone! My metalhead senses were tingling. I figured this thread was missing down tuned brutality. So here I am  

[video=youtube;1DJrnr3cnro]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DJrnr3cnro&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Sakurako

One of my all time favorite bands... DEATHGAZE- Abyss.

[video=youtube;cDXiKUTLcRg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDXiKUTLcRg[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

If you're gonna play this, have a clean pair of underwear on the ready. 

[video=youtube;-cqIjEih7Co]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cqIjEih7Co&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Smith

Pidgeon84 said:


> If you're gonna play this, have a clean pair of underwear on the ready.[/video]



I like Behemoth. Including their latest album

[video=youtube;Cfa9z8qXkgQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfa9z8qXkgQ[/video]

Any other bands you might recommend?


----------



## Boofy

The two bands I like to bounce between are Biffy Clyro and Pink Floyd. I also like a lot of other progressive/classic rock, as well as musical scores from television or video games. This is what I'm listening to right now:

[video=youtube;vU8eL2CjzHw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vU8eL2CjzHw[/video]

It's either this or the new Hobbit track by Billy Boyd on loop. /swoon


----------



## Pidgeon84

Smith said:


> I like Behemoth. Including their latest album
> Any other bands you might recommend?



Well, you've got Dimmu Borgir. They pretty similar though they're more black metal. Septicflesh is a super symphonic death metal band. Check out their new record Titan. Definitely a favorite of mine. Wintersun is kind of a symphonic band. Big production, lots of sampling. Try Fallujah out, their new record The Flesh Prevails is really atmospheric. Try those bands on for size and let me know what you think. 

[video=youtube;F3bBoB4z2Es]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3bBoB4z2Es&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Winston

I love Afrobeat.  I'm just a horny guy.  Saxes, trumpets...

[video=youtube;D_CPYq7zcC8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=D_CPYq7zcC8[/video]


----------



## Smith

Pidgeon84 said:


> Well, you've got Dimmu Borgir. They pretty similar though they're more black metal. Septicflesh is a super symphonic death metal band. Check out their new record Titan. Definitely a favorite of mine. Wintersun is kind of a symphonic band. Big production, lots of sampling. Try Fallujah out, their new record The Flesh Prevails is really atmospheric. Try those bands on for size and let me know what you think.[/video]



So far I'm really digging Septicflesh. Couldn't get into the others unfortunately, but at least there was one.  To be fair, this genre is sort of an... acquired taste for me. Mainly because I have difficulty understanding the lyrics more than normal. Listening to Communion right now and after that I'll take your advice and check out Titan.

I really like the whole dark / mythological / religious / historical influences that these albums have to them. Very cool!

[video=youtube;rKevUGKPtIQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKevUGKPtIQ[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Haha figured those guys would be the sure thing. Love them so much. 

[video=youtube;gzB9XCrwvMk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzB9XCrwvMk&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Totally ripping off Plur here lol


----------



## Smith

Lol, just found this song again on Spotify. This used to be my you-know-what.

[video=youtube;aNyOfIJiGxg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNyOfIJiGxg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Way too much heavy music in here. This should calm things down a bit:

[video=youtube;PxbZQnZkEmM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxbZQnZkEmM[/video]

Oops, I lied.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Come on man, for real. This thread needs to chill out. 

[video=youtube;AxcaIKMAJ3Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxcaIKMAJ3Y&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Damn, force of habit.


----------



## ngwin

[video=youtube_share;7MwOarNpBcw]http://youtu.be/7MwOarNpBcw[/video]

New Basement Tapes!


----------



## Gyarachu

One of the only 2 or 3 good songs off an album I want so hard to not be real.

[video=youtube;tIC_cNMu-f4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIC_cNMu-f4[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;F7JqK0w4FBo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7JqK0w4FBo&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

OK for real this time. Have some ambient Steven Wilson nonsense.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Pff. Steven Wilson is just one of the _many_ Goatwhore copycats. 

[video=youtube;Gm9P1QsoGhw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm9P1QsoGhw[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Look, we all look up to Goatwhore. It's hard not to copy that riffage. 

[video=youtube;9FT5FowymII]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FT5FowymII&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I heard that Goatwhore's guitarists used to play with barbed fret boards, laced with vinegar. That's how hardcore they are. 

Faces like that belong only in Mordor, though.


----------



## Pidgeon84

It's 4:00 in the morning and now you've got me on a black metal kick :lol: I tried to go back to Steven Wilson so I could sleep but... Emperor was calling my name. 

[video=youtube;602rkIu_ht4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=602rkIu_ht4&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;-QVZ-rANmsY]http://youtu.be/-QVZ-rANmsY[/video]

this feeling is not sadness..this feeling is not joy.....


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;7M9E7BsbHd0]http://youtu.be/7M9E7BsbHd0[/video]


love the guitarrrrrrr man..infact love it all


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;XcArA3UwoJk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcArA3UwoJk&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Come on, ya'll can get behind these guys!


----------



## dale

my favorite song lyrics ever...



> Sweetness is a virtue
> And you lost your virtue long ago
> You know I'd like to hurt you
> But my conscience always tells me no
> You could sell your body on the street
> To anyone whom you might meet
> Who'd love to try and get inside
> And bust your innocence open wide



[video=youtube;Cya36OnP_-Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cya36OnP_-Q[/video]


----------



## Jeko

[video=youtube;gAUMgureA6o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAUMgureA6o[/video]

I'm so chill right now.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Welp, with 2015 upon us, I give the album of the year. Maybe the best extreme metal album of the last decade. Behemoth- The Satanist. 

[video=youtube;DM-N4d8NLLo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM-N4d8NLLo&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Smith

Forgot how much I like these guys.

[video=youtube;0NV6n9lMbD8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NV6n9lMbD8[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;_iEr0lSlxuQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iEr0lSlxuQ&amp;index=14&amp;list=RDZeLg-gmo5rA[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;IW_qMLnbRJw]http://youtu.be/IW_qMLnbRJw[/video]

reminds me of cannery row


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;3CTHkmwIOV0]http://youtu.be/3CTHkmwIOV0[/video]

the man in black was dylan's dad or lennon's...surley


----------



## Deleted member 56686

escorial said:


> the man in black was dylan's dad or lennon's...surley




More likely Dylan's, more typical styles 

[video=youtube_share;WRTQC2x4F0s]http://youtu.be/WRTQC2x4F0s[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Not quite the return I hoped, still a really good album though. 

[video=youtube;sgA7KIwKlOE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgA7KIwKlOE&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;bU7j97ZIGdQ]http://youtu.be/bU7j97ZIGdQ[/video]


----------



## Kevin

http://youtu.be/Y4wMYHtLydo


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;eMRYnyo0Rv8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMRYnyo0Rv8[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;UEW8riKU_tE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEW8riKU_tE&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Jeko

[video=youtube;8TdY6iqV2k0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TdY6iqV2k0[/video]

Not sure if you can all it a song, but that trumpet sure can sing.


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;fTYXbFsWg-M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTYXbFsWg-M&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

That Shuggah sure is sweet.


----------



## Smith

Heavy metal flutes! Please, listen, but wear a jacket. Gives you the chills.

[video=youtube;dq0U4qviZP0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq0U4qviZP0[/video]


----------



## escorial

Cadence said:


> [video=youtube;8TdY6iqV2k0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TdY6iqV2k0[/video]
> 
> Not sure if you can all it a song, but that trumpet sure can sing.



the best jazz album


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;NkU20yqo1MQ]http://youtu.be/NkU20yqo1MQ[/video]


----------



## Jeko

[video=youtube;n2rVnRwW0h8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2rVnRwW0h8[/video]

Still in a jazz mood.


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;Q3VjaCy5gck]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3VjaCy5gck[/video]
Bon Iver's - I can't make you love me. His voice, gah.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;Ln_aerlFGhA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ln_aerlFGhA&amp;index=2&amp;list=WL[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;hP8N-eIaks0]http://youtu.be/hP8N-eIaks0[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;TLV4_xaYynY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLV4_xaYynY[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;rwRScXqKoXY]http://youtu.be/rwRScXqKoXY[/video]


love the intro


----------



## Smith

Came back to these guys after having not listened to them for a while and wow... better than I remembered it, and suddenly this song has 20 million hits instead of 100k!

[video=youtube;PElhV8z7I60]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PElhV8z7I60[/video]


----------



## Boofy

This band fills my day of late. Woodkid - Conquest of Spaces. Beautiful instrumentals.
[video=youtube;03Mum5dP3SY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03Mum5dP3SY[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube_share;AiGGDpbgp6I]http://youtu.be/AiGGDpbgp6I[/video]

Not my usual Satan worship. Give this a listen. Super talented guy.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;ViqCO35OfNU]http://youtu.be/ViqCO35OfNU[/video]

when you find love you have found heaven on earth..i reckon..but alas i'm still lookin..some find love others seek love


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;B7yn6spOAFI]http://youtu.be/B7yn6spOAFI[/video]

every once an a while


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;EqP3wT5lpa4]http://youtu.be/EqP3wT5lpa4[/video]

ive met people who seen the beatles..mcartney..but never john,george or ringo..solo


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I know people that saw McCartney too. It was a big deal here when Wings played in DC. Lennon did very few concerts. Harrison had the big tout here in 1974. I'm a little surpised you don't know anyone who saw Ringo but then again I don't know anybody who did either. I know one that saw the Beatles though. They played in Baltimore in 1964.


----------



## escorial

everyone in liverpool know's someone who seen the beatles at the cavern...most lie's but i know two people who i think are true..my auntie and a friend of me mum's..one got her face on a cavern movie reel in the crowd and the other a school friend of paul's..now being in school with a beatle is like being on the first ship to colonise australia.


----------



## kaufenpreis

You will always find me in the kitchen at partys - Jona Lewie


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;h201m8_pkRI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h201m8_pkRI[/video]


----------



## Kevin

http://youtu.be/7sWRqExoTt0


----------



## Smith

Their other album turns out to be just as good.

[video=youtube;TQ0lv1_Pe8k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQ0lv1_Pe8k[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;Lh5TsDBBDig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh5TsDBBDig&amp;list=PLEwEey3z6irspID8MNhvXjsT  Ba0RAacFA[/video]
This song, heh. I must've listened to it a thousand times this week. ^^


----------



## Abby

Love this song so much, makes me feel sad but hey, still love it. 

[video=youtube_share;xweqsdRpG9Y]http://youtu.be/xweqsdRpG9Y[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;k_GqVFa5GBA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_GqVFa5GBA&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Smith

Boofy said:


> This song, heh. I must've listened to it a thousand times this week. ^^



First heard of Woodkid from the AC: Revelations trailer. 

[video=youtube;n9D6GNzpmkM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9D6GNzpmkM[/video]

Ahh... this game.


----------



## Boofy

Smith said:


> First heard of Woodkid from the AC: Revelations trailer.
> 
> Ahh... this game.



Yeah, same here. Elitists can get quite bitter about that on Youtube. </3

All the Fallout music is fantastic. This one is prolly my favourite though, for obvious reasons :3


----------



## Bruno Spatola

The Fallout games have subtle, yet incredibly effective soundtracks. Distant pianos, scratchy guitars, plus those perfectly chosen fifties-era classics. A lot of people say, "I didn't really notice the music," and I say, "Exactly!"

Then some games' soundtracks, like Symphony of the Night's, don't _let_ you, "not notice them."

[video=youtube;dh1qqLbuBww]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh1qqLbuBww[/video]

YES.


----------



## Smith

Bruno Spatola said:


> The Fallout games have subtle, yet incredibly effective soundtracks. Distant pianos, scratchy guitars, plus those perfectly chosen fifties-era classics. A lot of people say, "I didn't really notice the music," and I say, "Exactly!"



Yeah, I love the whole 40s-60s timeframe of the game mixed with the sci-fi. It's so cool and weird. 

Another favorite game of mine! The Oblivion soundtrack is honestly genius if you ask me. In my top five for sure.

[video=youtube;MnYnXwx9OfI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnYnXwx9OfI[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Oh yeah; that's in my top five.

[video=youtube;g25QXnhVijQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g25QXnhVijQ[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;PlBfc0BvU5g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlBfc0BvU5g&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;1xDKt82kgzY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xDKt82kgzY[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;EUWOqr_AJvI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUWOqr_AJvI&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Mmmmmmm... There it is.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I laughed at this, to begin with. Then, 50 seconds in, I started rocking out like an insane person, pouting with ridiculous Jagger lips. Giving music a chance can sometimes be more beneficial than you suspect! 

[video=youtube;gnWKhq8l_5c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnWKhq8l_5c[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;eT64ty9GIq8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT64ty9GIq8[/video] 
Gods, I love Biffy Clyro. I am itching for their new album right now, having played Opposites about 500 times. That's barely exaggeration, according to my iTunes account </3


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;EkPy18xW1j8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkPy18xW1j8[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

The Lost Chord.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

The only good _Bon Jovi_ song. (Seriously. That's it.) 

[video=youtube;5BXHMfSR8C0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BXHMfSR8C0[/video]


----------



## Boofy

Agreed!


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;ybKifd3J0NI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybKifd3J0NI[/video]

Bruno's fault.


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;7DaSk0n4H7E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DaSk0n4H7E[/video]
I always listen to this w hen i pour my first drink ^^


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;Cw9km0sOP3c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw9km0sOP3c[/video]

Going old school GW on this one. Such a classic


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;ZWmrfgj0MZI]http://youtu.be/ZWmrfgj0MZI[/video]

prob a cheap vid but massive impact for me


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;tUa7DDJ36Wc]http://youtu.be/tUa7DDJ36Wc[/video]

life long dream..i will see a line up of steel pulse in april..hotel booked an train travel...one thing i have always admired about rasta religion is a  peaceful life


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;UFQwMxVIwWM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFQwMxVIwWM&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

I always wonder how people don't like this stuff... For a minute than I actually think about it XD


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;UxR5sROpLQQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxR5sROpLQQ[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;rkrjE4QRsys]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkrjE4QRsys&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;_ZfmXzIbHI8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZfmXzIbHI8[/video]


----------



## Smith

Boofy said:


> Gods, I love Biffy Clyro. I am itching for their new album right now, having played Opposites about 500 times. That's barely exaggeration, according to my iTunes account </3



Speaking of albums I've listened to 500 times...

[video=youtube;-icIi6xuJ3w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-icIi6xuJ3w[/video]

Hybrid Theory and Meteora for life.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Yeah, despite the appalling rapping, those albums manage to be catchy and dark at the same time. Not easy to do. Modern Linkin' Park is just funny, to me. I think it sounds so fake compared to the earlier stuff. Music that _needed_ to be made, for their mental benefit, versus the music they _want_ to make, as a corporate entity. Night and day, to me. They're still humans, though; I still like them.

[video=youtube;UGvI3dXldPI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGvI3dXldPI[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Bruno Spatola said:


> Yeah, despite the appalling rapping, those albums manage to be catchy and dark at the same time. Not easy to do. Modern Linkin' Park is just funny, to me. I think it sounds so fake compared to the earlier stuff. Music that _needed_ to be made, for their mental benefit, versus the music they _want_ to make, as a corporate entity. Night and day, to me. They're still humans, though; I still like them.



I love the different directions they've taken. You have a more organic sounding Minutes to Midnight. You have the very divisive A Thousand Suns. A lot of people seem to not know the difference between more electronic music and pop music. If anything, the old stuff was pop metal and ATS was completely devoid of pop structure or writing or anything like that. It is a very shiny album though so I get why you hear that and think fake. Living Things is where I agree completely. That album was all the shine without the complexity. The album is great though. It really is the antithesis to Living Things. Sorry, used to be a huge fan boy. My other regular forum is actually a fan site for them and I'm one of the top posters. Anyways...

[video=youtube;bTzDR4HdbKI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTzDR4HdbKI&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I think their music simply lost its underground feel. It became so clean and 'correct' in recent albums; even the lyrics went a bit . . . normal. I dunno, I like my parks dirty 

-

Ooh, Marty Friedman is a fantastic guitarist. Watched a great video of him and Paul Gilbert grooving. 'Twas bliss.

*[Explicit lyrics]*

[video=youtube;h3_3U0DdBR8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3_3U0DdBR8[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Oh man, I remember how heavy that album hit me when I first heard it. I couldn't get through Daddy the first couple times I listened.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Yeah, same! I could only manage "Daddy" once. I was just 10 at the time, but I've never heard a note of it since.


----------



## Bloggsworth

Ken Colyer's version of "_Painting the Clouds with Sunshine_."


----------



## Smith

It took me a while to understand where they were coming from with A Thousand Suns - The Hunting Party. I feel like I can't relate to the lyrics on a deeper, personal level most of the time, and I miss the raw emotion and edge. 

I guess THP isn't too bad. They made the music they wanted to make and it felt more... honest? But Hybrid Theory and Meteora were so unique. People compare it to early Korn but I just don't quite see the connection. Then Minutes to Midnight was also great, but a lot of people thought it sounded too generic. Strangely, in my opinion Living Things sounds the most generic. Not really into all the dancy electronica stuff. I want to hear Linkin Park, and for me Linkin Park will always be that heavy underground feel.

I remember having a discussion like this before on here haha. Pretty sure it happens almost every time somebody posts an LP song, and that somebody tends to be me. xD Guess it's all subjective, really. Some people only like the old stuff, some people only like the new, some people hate Linkin Park altogether... etc etc.

EDIT: I also noticed Bruno said the rapping was appalling. Personally, Mike is my favorite rapper, and I love him on those two albums. Also hoping there's more Fort Minor coming. To each his own of course. ^_^


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Growing up on the hip-hop legends, I was bound to hate Mike's bland spitting. He puts zero emotion into it.

[video=youtube;bJorWoa4Ikg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJorWoa4Ikg[/video]


----------



## Smith

Bruno Spatola said:


> Growing up on the hip-hop legends, I was bound to hate Mike's bland spitting. He puts zero emotion into it.



Ah, different tastes. I like him. There aren't a lot of hip-hop artists or rappers that I like however. Eminem is okay I guess. Otherwise it's like "oh, Mac Miller has a couple okay songs" and "[insert name] has that one song". Maybe I'm just looking in the wrong place.

[video=youtube;NgX8DSOBLIc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgX8DSOBLIc[/video]

That's good hip-hop right?


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Maybe check out the album "Stankonia" by Outkast; anything by RUN DMC; Deltron 3030 is another favourite; Gangsta's Paradise by Coolio, big tune.

I can't stand the Beastie Boys either, but the music is killer. Early Eminem is very good.


----------



## Smith

Bruno Spatola said:


> Maybe check out the album "Stankonia" by Outkast; anything by RUN DMC; Deltron 3030 is another favourite; Gangsta's Paradise by Coolio, big tune.
> 
> I can't stand the Beastie Boys either, but the music is killer. Early Eminem is very good.



I'll check that stuff out, thanks for the recommendations. They are indeed killer, not my favorite but I have a lot of respect for them.

[video=youtube;WuFzlYquFuo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuFzlYquFuo[/video]

German rap / hip-hop!


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;UECpZTf6Qes]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UECpZTf6Qes[/video]
 I love Okami's OST but this Piano Arrange album is just beautiful.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

*LOVE* _Okami_. 

[video=youtube;HaWD_YR0aCo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaWD_YR0aCo[/video]


----------



## Boofy

Oh Gods, Spirited Away is one of my favourite movies. Anything by Ghibli is a winner for me ^^

[video=youtube;sPyClNoZ1I4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPyClNoZ1I4[/video]


----------



## MamaStrong

"Girl Crush" by Little Big Town
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0TxUL_5Gl0


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Q7_jbluF0qo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7_jbluF0qo[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;_PyBc6pAExU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PyBc6pAExU[/video]

Another album I've probably listened to a few hundred times.


----------



## joshybo

So I keep seeing a few rap artists thrown around on here and it feels like my responsibility to bring this group to your attention, though a lot of you probably already know about them.  Note - I am not a _huge_ rap guy.  I'm usually more of a folk/indie guy, but I am a drummer/writer and when I hear good beats/flowing lyrics I get heavily involved.

[video=youtube;AfuCLp8VEng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfuCLp8VEng[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;EXPQR22UwO0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXPQR22UwO0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

As close to metalcore as I'm ever gonna get. Good stuff though.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

A song about how fame in the rap game isn't all it's cracked up to be, often. 

[video=youtube;f3ZcflP8KPY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3ZcflP8KPY[/video]


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;737Jj9gNvGg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=737Jj9gNvGg[/video]


----------



## dale

ha ha...catch your own tail.........................

[video=youtube;HsBiKga7Z_8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsBiKga7Z_8[/video]


----------



## joshybo

This song just made my Top Ten Favorite Songs of All Time list that I keep in my head. It's sad that so many people seem to hear this song as "propaganda" without realizing the irony behind it. This song is just brilliant!

<span style="color: rgb(20, 24, 35); font-family: Helvetica, Arial, 'lucida grande', tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif; font-size: 14px; line-height: 19.3199996948242px;">[video=youtube;VucczIg98Gw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VucczIg98Gw[/video]


----------



## TKent

I loved White Stripes. More than Jack White by himself actually. Seven Nation Army was my favorite. Heard him at Midtown Music but we actually watched Lorde instead.


----------



## dale

TKent said:


> I loved White Stripes. More than Jack White by himself actually. Seven Nation Army was my favorite. Heard him at Midtown Music but we actually watched Lorde instead.



yeah. i like "the dead weather" a bit, but nothing he's done really compares to the white stripes.


----------



## joshybo

The White Stripes is his best group followed by The Raconteurs, in my personal opinion.


----------



## TKent

Hey JBo, liked RTJ. Do you like Gorillaz? for some reason RTJ made me think of them??

[video=youtube_share;pw8PpYBiDsc]http://youtu.be/pw8PpYBiDsc[/video]


----------



## joshybo

Yes, I do like Gorillaz and RTJ reminded me of them also, Lol.


----------



## dale

i never really listened to the whole raconteurs record. that had that 1 "hit" played on the radio a lot, but i didn't really care for that song.
after seeing the dead weather's video "treat me like your mother", i had to listen to the whole record. lol. that was a cool video....

[video=youtube;M7QSkI6My1g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7QSkI6My1g[/video]


----------



## joshybo

You're probably thinking of "Steady as She Goes" off of their first album and I agree that it wasn't a great song.  However, their second album is just incredible.  Give this song a listen!

[video=youtube;vXefkECoL6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXefkECoL6k[/video]


----------



## TKent

Ahhh, I've stayed away from this thread lately because I can literally spend hours here...LOL.

Anyway, two of my favorite UK bands, Rudimental & Bastille, came together at last years Brit Awards. I adored this:

(the first half is Bastille's Pompei and the last half is Rudimental's Waiting All Night. 

[video=youtube_share;tXyRg-BgvI4]http://youtu.be/tXyRg-BgvI4[/video]


----------



## dale

yeah. that's WAY better than that "steady as she goes" pop drivel.


----------



## TKent

That IS good JBo. Had not heard it.


----------



## joshybo

The rest of the album is pretty good, too, although that is probably the best song on it.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;I37A6P7POOQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I37A6P7POOQ[/video]


----------



## dale

joshybo said:


> The rest of the album is pretty good, too, although that is probably the best song on it.



you should check out "the dead weather", though. i like their 2nd one best. the 1st one, the chick sings mostly cuz jack white was losing his voice.
but he got it back in this one more. it's pretty bad ass. like i said...i like the white stripes better...but this record is awesome....

[video=youtube;9QgLu7UqGYI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QgLu7UqGYI[/video]


----------



## joshybo

Oh, I have listened to the Dead Weather.  "Treat Me Like Your Mother" was a pretty good song, but I didn't really dig the group overall.  I'm also not a huge fan of his solo career, but he's made a few good songs on his own.  He was also in a band with Loretta Lynn, if you've never heard about that one.  He's done so many side projects that it's kind of getting ridiculous, Lol.  That said, I do like Jack White.  He might be the most influential figure in music currently.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;Q3Kvu6Kgp88]http://youtu.be/Q3Kvu6Kgp88[/video]


----------



## dale

joshybo said:


> Oh, I have listened to the Dead Weather.  "Treat Me Like Your Mother" was a pretty good song, but I didn't really dig the group overall.  I'm also not a huge fan of his solo career, but he's made a few good songs on his own.  He was also in a band with Loretta Lynn, if you've never heard about that one.  He's done so many side projects that it's kind of getting ridiculous, Lol.  That said, I do like Jack White.  He might be the most influential figure in music currently.



i like "minimalist rock" music. i also like minimalism in literature. just writing a story set in the simplest of environments. a building or a small piece of land and just taking it way "out there" psychologically. jack white is good at that, musically.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;nNTyfVh3nmU]http://youtu.be/nNTyfVh3nmU[/video]


----------



## Smith

Think I found a new rap artist. 

[video=youtube;tG35R8F2j8k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tG35R8F2j8k[/video]


----------



## dale

as far as rap? there was only one poet.....

[video=youtube;LrcwzN3iVjI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrcwzN3iVjI[/video]


----------



## joshybo

Anybody who says that they like rap but has never listened to Tupac is just saying things.  You need a thug in your life!


----------



## Pluralized

joshybo said:


> You're probably thinking of "Steady as She Goes" off of their first album and I agree that it wasn't a great song.  However, their second album is just incredible.  Give this song a listen!



Joshy, I knew I liked you for a reason. I've loved these guys for a long time. Dig this one!
[video=youtube;YJ89GcR-gGY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ89GcR-gGY[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;fx9yHiDSE1E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx9yHiDSE1E[/video]


----------



## joshybo

> Joshy, I knew I liked you for a reason. I've loved these guys for a long time. Dig this one!



Plur, I definitely dig that one, sir!  I'm on the fence about which song to post next, but I'm going with this one.  It's just too beautiful not to be acknowledged and to fall into the shadow of "No Rain".

[video=youtube;2WMY-n9MF6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WMY-n9MF6o[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

I love and miss Shannon Hoon. That dude was a genius in his way.

Feeling this kind of stuff tonight, for whatever reason.
[video=youtube;bPEkZ3rBBys]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPEkZ3rBBys&amp;list=PLxmCyo4jldzV5tcFidgwOmfq  gG6GTir9u[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;GUcXI2BIUOQ]http://youtu.be/GUcXI2BIUOQ[/video]


----------



## joshybo

I can only hope that someone listens to this song and loves it as much as I did and follows it down the rabbit hole.  Sean Hayes is honestly my favorite singer/songwriter of our generation!

[video=youtube;pOIF5R78NnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOIF5R78NnA[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;FBMQkI3pAfY]http://youtu.be/FBMQkI3pAfY[/video]


----------



## Dalton

[video=youtube;LKAd4ksZisw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKAd4ksZisw&amp;list=PLKcGEIO7V0rV0y2vf-fHurKUsltDML5fX&amp;index=9[/video]


----------



## Morkonan

Today, I saw a grandma driving a van with a Iron Maiden sticker on the back window and a customized Iron Maiden vanity license plate...

UP THE IRONS, GRANNY!

[video=youtube;8zgQzpgxi4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zgQzpgxi4w[/video]

(Made me feel old, though...  )


----------



## dale

this IS the perfect song. i go into a trance every time i hear it......

[video=youtube;CvpMeq_4BPM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvpMeq_4BPM[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;MhatwLeYoKo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhatwLeYoKo[/video]
Portal 2 Fan Song called Prometheus. Sounds like the real deal.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;RcDjZWQaONg]http://youtu.be/RcDjZWQaONg[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;k_e5s_iaHAg]http://youtu.be/k_e5s_iaHAg[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;Mi5KMEeDVHY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mi5KMEeDVHY[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;nhhZdune_5Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhhZdune_5Q[/video]

Great Peter Gabriel cover.


----------



## Boofy

Bruno Spatola said:


> [video=youtube;nhhZdune_5Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhhZdune_5Q[/video]
> 
> Great Peter Gabriel cover.



Ah the amalgamation of those drums, his voice and that organ. That's great listening.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Boofy said:


> Ah the amalgamation of those *drums*, his *voice* and that *organ*. That's great listening.



A trifecta 

[video=youtube;4V1p1dM3snQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V1p1dM3snQ[/video]

Dat bass. *drools* Shame about the drunken vocals, but they have a certain charm.


----------



## Boofy

I haven't hear that song in a long time! Not since the days of Christmas parties at my local British Legion. I was 11 then and hated that Busted wasn't playing on loop, naturally. It's great to come back and appreciate it now ^^

[video=youtube;oOg5VxrRTi0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOg5VxrRTi0[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

The original Louie Louie

[video=youtube_share;z-2CKsaq5r8]http://youtu.be/z-2CKsaq5r8[/video]


Incidentally I remember Duran Duran being a staple in the early days of MTV


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;FTQbiNvZqaY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTQbiNvZqaY&amp;app=desktop[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I'm _convinced_ Michael Jackson borrowed the melody from "Hungry Like the Wolf" in "Black or White." CONVINCED I TELLS YA. Well, maybe he didn't...

[video=youtube;-APhTAcJK48]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-APhTAcJK48[/video]


----------



## Boofy

Oh it's Moby! He did the Bourne soundtrack too, which was particularly good listening for me.

[video=youtube;T7hHx7gdN68]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7hHx7gdN68[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I first heard Moby when I was three years old. That was also the first time I got intellectually stoned on music 

[video=youtube;RB-RcX5DS5A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RB-RcX5DS5A[/video] 

The only Coldplay song I love.


----------



## Boofy

Yeah, I've never really liked Coldplay either, hah. I didn't mind uh:
[video=youtube;0k_1kvDh2UA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k_1kvDh2UA&amp;list=PLzyYbaYKbahnEmFJFyxlURFH  hSc74l5C7&amp;index=15[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Yeah, that's not bad. "Fix You" and "Clocks" aren't bad, either.

*Whisper* I secretly think Coldplay is rubbish, though. Shhhh... 

[video=youtube;B7dBBCHYcZs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7dBBCHYcZs[/video]


----------



## Boofy

Say it any louder and we'll have an influx of hipsters on our cases! /closes all the doors and blinds *Now it's time for some cowbell:*
[video=youtube;cMYSWiPm7E0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMYSWiPm7E0[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;hbe3CQamF8k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbe3CQamF8k[/video]


----------



## Smith

Boofy said:


> Say it any louder and we'll have an influx of hipsters on our cases! /closes all the doors and blinds *Now it's time for some cowbell*



[video=youtube;84cSPDtPFBk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84cSPDtPFBk[/video]

These songs are so similar. 

Well, the guitar anyway.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;-G0Uos-Le9M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G0Uos-Le9M[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;INuD2D7R8bk]http://youtu.be/INuD2D7R8bk[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;0uQ_X6nQ8xk]http://youtu.be/0uQ_X6nQ8xk[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;XWVij6r4QBw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWVij6r4QBw[/video]


----------



## Boofy

Ack, so nostalgic. I have the HD collection of Ico and Shadow of the Colossus. The soundtracks for both are bottled magic.
[video=youtube;pmoYLtObCtY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmoYLtObCtY[/video]


----------



## TKent

I also love Paradise and Yellow. 



Bruno Spatola said:


> I first heard Moby when I was three years old. That was also the first time I got intellectually stoned on music
> 
> [video=youtube;RB-RcX5DS5A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RB-RcX5DS5A[/video]
> 
> The only Coldplay song I love.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Boofy said:


> Ack, so nostalgic. I have the HD collection of Ico and Shadow of the Colossus. The soundtracks for both are bottled magic.



They did a _stunning_ job with the remaster. SotC's soundtrack is in the top ten of all games, for me. I still have the special edition postcards from the PS2 version 

[video=youtube;2RqGeEsXJWY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RqGeEsXJWY[/video]


----------



## joshybo

This is a podcast, but I'm just curious if anybody else listens to Welcome To Night Vale?  It's an incredible show and I love the writing!

[video=youtube;Ujksjzqrhys]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ujksjzqrhys&amp;list=PLsCIt0vAuUxODAkMU7ZJ_gLJ  C2ZWnffS2[/video]


----------



## TKent

Thanks JBo, been meaning to check this out from your other post!


----------



## joshybo

The first few episodes are a bit slow-going but they hit their stride very soon during the early episodes.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Q7_jbluF0qo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7_jbluF0qo[/video]


----------



## Smith

Jesper Kyd is a genius. Brought these games to a new level of masterpiece.

[video=youtube;uH1wfrOcvHg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uH1wfrOcvHg[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;oxHnRfhDmrk]http://youtu.be/oxHnRfhDmrk[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;IEVow6kr5nI]http://youtu.be/IEVow6kr5nI[/video]

mr cohen can be


----------



## Abby

Escorial I love that song and that vid, makes me tear up every time...poor old misunderstood Vincent


----------



## escorial

Abby said:


> Escorial I love that song and that vid, makes me tear up every time...poor old misunderstood Vincent




stood in the National Gallery and was so taken with sunflower and the chair paintings....seen many works of art but his work is packed with emotion.


----------



## Abby

[video=youtube_share;pl9dc5FhFYU]http://youtu.be/pl9dc5FhFYU[/video]
Love this, although Gilmour sang it better.


----------



## Abby

It is, his life was so hard, and so sad that he never sold a single painting during his life and yet people make millions from them now...his misery has lined a lot of pockets


----------



## escorial

Abby said:


> It is, his life was so hard, and so sad that he never sold a single painting during his life and yet people make millions from them now...his misery has lined a lot of pockets



he was not concerned that much with money..more with being understood and to love..Lautrec captured him so well


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;MFlEIQbmr5o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFlEIQbmr5o[/video]


----------



## Abby

Love Lautrec too, did my art history final on him, and George Grotz. The thing with Van Gogh is that he was suffering form paranoid delusions, possibly schizophrenia but of course in those days you were either sane or not, and if not then you were destined for a life of misery and rejection. I love starry night over the rhone, I could stare at it for hours imagining how he felt, so alone looking out at that beautiful sky and the lights from all the lives that carried on in complete ignorance of his plight. Have felt that way myself a few times.


----------



## escorial

Abby the picture you mentioned could be interpreted as..when darkness comes look for the light...


----------



## Abby

Or looking at the light from my darkness...


----------



## escorial

it's not just paint is it..there is so much more!


----------



## Abby

Bruno Spatola said:


> [video=youtube;MFlEIQbmr5o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFlEIQbmr5o[/video]


I LOVE this!!  Tim Curry was an amazing Frank n further, I went to see this live when I was a teen...lots of fun!


----------



## Smith

Perfect soundtrack! And RDJ's portrayal of Sherlock Holmes is a big influence and inspiration for me. He's just so cool, smart, witty.

[video=youtube;vgRVJksQocM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgRVJksQocM[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;l6I18mkG7oE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6I18mkG7oE[/video]


----------



## Smith

Songs like this, including the video, remind me to have a laugh every once in a while and try to enjoy high-school. X\'D

[video=youtube;I6kfin-UeAQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6kfin-UeAQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;VKYY8DxVZHE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKYY8DxVZHE[/video]


----------



## Smith

Was blasting this in my car today with a friend. Just having some fun. 

[video=youtube;YLhadzu7Rkg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLhadzu7Rkg[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

I have never even played Dishonored but I am totally and completely in love with it.

[video=youtube;p0NFGgl7Cqs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0NFGgl7Cqs[/video]


----------



## Smith

popsprocket said:


> I have never even played Dishonored but I am totally and completely in love with it.



Good game. I liked the lore and the world in general. The soundtrack did a nice job of completing the atmosphere, which had a unique but attractive art-style, similar to that of Bioshock. Not sure if you're into gaming, but if you are I recommend it. No game of the year in my opinion, but definitely still a fine piece of work.

[video=youtube;DKTe5Peyaf4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKTe5Peyaf4[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;W-TtgML9n04]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-TtgML9n04[/video]

Such a good song.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;HI-mDTdeKR8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI-mDTdeKR8[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;-x3zAMfmpAM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x3zAMfmpAM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;6ab1l2TwFp8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ab1l2TwFp8[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;eXjkgyTeWl8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXjkgyTeWl8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;jnvErHkQblg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnvErHkQblg[/video]

My fave Zimmer track


----------



## Boofy

Bruno Spatola said:


> [video=youtube;jnvErHkQblg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnvErHkQblg[/video]
> 
> My fave Zimmer track



Ah, you have such good taste ^^


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Aww, thanks. I know, right? 

[video=youtube;eam9v9FsLw4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eam9v9FsLw4[/video]


----------



## Boofy

Haven't seen Labyrinth for years! Oh nooo, that reminds me:

[video=youtube;heHdOTt_iGc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heHdOTt_iGc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

The track I posted is from_ *Pan's* Labyrinth, _not the Henson/Bowie classic that I also happen to love, ha. If you haven't seen Pan's Labyrinth, it's one of the best films I've ever watched. 

_(_Ooh_, _PS:_ The Neverending Story_ was clearly a huge influence on Team Ico when they made _Shadow of the Colossus.)

_[video=youtube;gbeHo6c_a8o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbeHo6c_a8o[/video]


----------



## Boofy

Y'know I've never played Kingdom Hearts! I'll have to look up Pans Labyrinth, I guess ^^

[video=youtube;9aHQnDTd1y4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aHQnDTd1y4[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Boofy said:


> Y'know I've never played Kingdom Hearts!



You can go to Halloween Town from _The Nightmare Before Christmas (_and Christmas Town in the second game!_)._ I exploded when I played it, ha. I was only nine. Plus you can fly around the clocktower in Neverland, and fight Maleficent, dragon and all, from _Sleeping Beauty_. The soundtrack is amazing, too; usually considered one of the best. Story is crazy as frig, but that's why it's fun.

-

Shirley Bassey would've done a killer version of Snake Eater. One can dream, I guess.  

[video=youtube;jL0UoyFS7Ww]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jL0UoyFS7Ww[/video]


----------



## Boofy

The Disney aspect put me right off of it. I've never played Final Fantasy either. </3 I take it I'm missing out? The music is pretty enough, at least. :3

[video=youtube;9kSf8w28Fs4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kSf8w28Fs4[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;iDpxJHblYEU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDpxJHblYEU[/video]


----------



## Smith

popsprocket said:


> Such a good song.



I just thought you should know their song Failures references The Raven a little bit, which I thought was pretty cool. If you didn't already know that. Thanks for showing me this band, I really like them so far.

And if we're going to talk about Hans Zimmer, let's not forget his "protégé" of sorts Zack Hemsey. This guy is the one who composed Mind Heist, not Zimmer. Common misconception since it got used in one of the trailers for Inception.

[video=youtube;QpR4p41F8G4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpR4p41F8G4[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;4zLfCnGVeL4]http://youtu.be/4zLfCnGVeL4[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I can remember hearing this version on the radio when I was four believe or not.

This one is from Paul Simon from when he was in England. It became one of my favorite Simon and Garfunkel tunes

[video=youtube_share;IuF07tScMCQ]http://youtu.be/IuF07tScMCQ[/video]


----------



## escorial

that's one powerful memory dude..great tune


----------



## Smith

Zack Hemsey was also the composer of Nine Leaves, a pretty unknown hip-hop group. He was also one of five lyricists. This is my favorite track, pretty dope.

[video=youtube;dzZb82jfXC4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzZb82jfXC4[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;XBuMC25npYk]http://youtu.be/XBuMC25npYk[/video]


----------



## Boofy

Gah, I listened to this song for the first time since I was 14 and realised I'm like 9 months off of 23. </3

[video=youtube;K7l5ZeVVoCA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7l5ZeVVoCA[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

As Time Goes By - I have the Pasadena Roof Orchestra on the Sky Arts channel...


----------



## Smith

Boofy said:


> Gah, I listened to this song for the first time since I was 14 and realised I'm like 9 months off of 23. </3



Was starting to think for a while that I'd be the only one to ever post anything by them. They're like my favorite band! 

This seems like an appropriate song, by the way. ;P

[video=youtube;3AlHjb0xpIE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AlHjb0xpIE[/video]


----------



## Boofy

Smith said:


> Was starting to think for a while that I'd be the only one to ever post anything by them. They're like my favorite band!



Ah, that is such a good song ^^ I might complain about turning 23 but I got given a 16 and unders ticket on the bus the other day, eep!

[video=youtube;FC3y9llDXuM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC3y9llDXuM[/video]

Wish I _was_ still a teenager, just so that these lyrics could be slightly more relevant ^^


----------



## Smith

Boofy said:


> Ah, that is such a good song ^^ I might complain about turning 23 but I got given a 16 and unders ticket on the bus the other day, eep!
> 
> Wish I _was_ still a teenager, just so that these lyrics could be slightly more relevant ^^



Haha, that's good I guess! Seemed like everybody I met last year thought I was a Senior. "No, really, I'm a Sophomore.." 

 Oh well. Yeah, I hear that all the time. High-school sucks, and then soon enough you're wishing to be right back in it.

[video=youtube;Ar07ZeIZO1U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar07ZeIZO1U[/video]

Hail the best album name of all time.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;kRa4kJuSHAU]http://youtu.be/kRa4kJuSHAU[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;Qev-i9-VKlY]http://youtu.be/Qev-i9-VKlY[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;SBnYyORjPfE]http://youtu.be/SBnYyORjPfE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;LdpMpfp-J_I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdpMpfp-J_I[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;WKNOlDtZluU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKNOlDtZluU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;vabnZ9-ex7o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vabnZ9-ex7o[/video]


----------



## Smith

Love these guys. Going to see them live when they come to Flint in a couple months.

[video=youtube;dBX5ro6_P7k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBX5ro6_P7k[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;P4yWMwrad7c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4yWMwrad7c[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;C7cczTyQ4iY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7cczTyQ4iY[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;DeORT3ua2V4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeORT3ua2V4[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;Z5-qQbTw4Xs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5-qQbTw4Xs[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;LsKmxi2Jyms]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsKmxi2Jyms[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;sjvlfg0j-cw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjvlfg0j-cw[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;mdhUvQdxHH8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdhUvQdxHH8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;rxd6sxLxdys]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxd6sxLxdys[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;kPsd2XaBKzc]http://youtu.be/kPsd2XaBKzc[/video]

one of those bands i like but never get round to seeing them live..ahhh


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;TiMf_P3VweE]http://youtu.be/TiMf_P3VweE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;M4s35VY_y9I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4s35VY_y9I[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;sYMoOGQY05s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYMoOGQY05s&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;k6DWU-2Y4x4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6DWU-2Y4x4[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;1Zu7-1JVM_E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Zu7-1JVM_E[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;ckqicsZD2xI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckqicsZD2xI[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;rqs4AoALKE0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqs4AoALKE0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Something ya'll might actually enjoy.


----------



## Abby

[video=youtube_share;eO_15bcZTq8]http://youtu.be/eO_15bcZTq8[/video]
Love this song especially this version.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ohgr51CqliY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohgr51CqliY[/video]


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;PF7zjPTmvAQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF7zjPTmvAQ[/video]


----------



## Smith

Tom DeLonge has left blink-182. :/ 

And I'd really hoped to see them live. D:


----------



## Boofy

Noooooooo! </3 Really? ;___;

Where is the dislike button!


----------



## Smith

Boofy said:


> Noooooooo! </3 Really? ;___;
> 
> Where is the dislike button!



Lol, yeah, unfortunately. :/ Well, there's a lot of confusion right now, but either way Tom is out of the band. Whether he actually quit or not. Makes me sad, they mean a lot to me, even if they don't mean a lot to most people on here.


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;pjA7Rc21fmI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjA7Rc21fmI[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;obL44Ljv2VQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obL44Ljv2VQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

So in love with this show.


----------



## Abby

[video=youtube_share;Ndpryp2OlUQ]http://youtu.be/Ndpryp2OlUQ[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;8LNfNPoMH2M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LNfNPoMH2M[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;gXvRr9M6O0c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXvRr9M6O0c[/video]


----------



## squidtender

[video=youtube_share;Ginx7WKq5GE]http://youtu.be/Ginx7WKq5GE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;dlC5CvDbS4A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlC5CvDbS4A[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;PHhlHhWGUhw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHhlHhWGUhw[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;zgusPvpfR2M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgusPvpfR2M[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 57791

My inner geek was coming out today. Haha, I'm listening the Legend of Zelda sound track. One of my favorite game series.  

[video=youtube;6Qp-ypYp6rQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Qp-ypYp6rQ[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;CU3mc0yvRNk]http://youtu.be/CU3mc0yvRNk[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;0nLEjYCPVeA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nLEjYCPVeA[/video]

Something charming about the crappy quality.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;xUqITb5_wi4]http://youtu.be/xUqITb5_wi4[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;rF8khJ7P4Wg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF8khJ7P4Wg[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;Io8Won5i1jM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Io8Won5i1jM[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;rVxcwe7EcaY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVxcwe7EcaY[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;m0hVwiyMEm4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0hVwiyMEm4[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;Tgcc5V9Hu3g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgcc5V9Hu3g[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;8P-c2k-HgRA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P-c2k-HgRA[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;IJ24uMcrhts]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ24uMcrhts[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Nice choice. Beautiful song 

[video=youtube;PwXai-sgM-s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwXai-sgM-s[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;ZNtpKdNIkGA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNtpKdNIkGA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;aa911_8TP2s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aa911_8TP2s[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;BOByH_iOn88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOByH_iOn88[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;TvbpQx-dQfQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvbpQx-dQfQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;abAOvoCRAZA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abAOvoCRAZA[/video]


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;SNcViNwac0I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNcViNwac0I[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;37lLqM-h-Ak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37lLqM-h-Ak[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;JsKBIBJj-4M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsKBIBJj-4M[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

http://open.spotify.com/track/6Ft6nVnfbixlMnKdZ59Kh1

-

[video=youtube;NOG3eus4ZSo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOG3eus4ZSo[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

One of my favorites. Could listen to this on repeat all day.
[video=youtube;SGA3vXg7hEQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGA3vXg7hEQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;7UzPJ6EW4jI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UzPJ6EW4jI[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;DpT2MuTLlgM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpT2MuTLlgM[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;w9ZQ7Rese70]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9ZQ7Rese70[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;iqFLp0jI8lY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqFLp0jI8lY[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;ZAcDOuPxMyQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAcDOuPxMyQ[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube_share;StMnffUclnM]http://youtu.be/StMnffUclnM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;KtA7YIFapnY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtA7YIFapnY[/video]

Way too long, but full of interesting ideas.


----------



## Lilith K Duat

Persona - Blue Man Group


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;IjwwZ0C8rbI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjwwZ0C8rbI[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;l6AsQpJWSxE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6AsQpJWSxE[/video]


----------



## squidtender

[video=youtube;-a6h4QCs0Pg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a6h4QCs0Pg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;MCIaj-oLi28]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCIaj-oLi28[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;-AOih9Ermpc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AOih9Ermpc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;BXSGWMMkvF0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXSGWMMkvF0[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Bruno Spatola said:


> Way too long, but full of interesting ideas.



I love Metric!

[video=youtube;vBZ5SLJmfdw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBZ5SLJmfdw[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Pidgeon84 said:


> I love Metric!



Yeah, they've got a couple interesting tracks 

[video=youtube;6Niow1iFD00]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Niow1iFD00[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Been on a big new agey kick lately. No idea why.

[video=youtube;T690JMBrMwQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T690JMBrMwQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Cool track; it kinda reminds me of RJD2. Sick artwork, too.

[video=youtube;CpVfYnuD15w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpVfYnuD15w[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

^Dig it. Though I don't think the artwork from that youtube page (Mr. Suicide Sheep) is actually connected to the artist, but I love their videos for the artwork.

[video=youtube;z7_2aMX8S7I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7_2aMX8S7I[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

*There's nudity in this video. Don't click unless you're artsy, like me.*

[video=youtube;pcNG-zMlB8Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcNG-zMlB8Q[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Wow, that certainly was... artsy lol.

[video=youtube;cIzM9p3dUm8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIzM9p3dUm8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;aWFgoQVJCgw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWFgoQVJCgw[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;tP_-YIhgF3w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tP_-YIhgF3w[/video]

Lol, Megadeath was the first metal band my dad ever showed me. He showed me the Black album by Metallica after this, which is surprising, as he's a much greater fan of them.


----------



## Boofy

Oh, Gods. The acoustic version... /drool
[video=youtube;OYLi0hI57lc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYLi0hI57lc[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Smith said:


> [video=youtube;tP_-YIhgF3w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tP_-YIhgF3w[/video]
> 
> Lol, Megadeath was the first metal band my dad ever showed me. He showed me the Black album by Metallica after this, which is surprising, as he's a much greater fan of them.



Great music, awful band lol.


----------



## Smith

Pidgeon84 said:


> Great music, awful band lol.



Oh really? What's wrong with the band? xD

Just curious, as I've never seriously listened to them since the first few months after my dad showed me their Greatest Hits all those years ago. All I know is Dave Mustaine is a little... crazy. And that my dad is very happy he didn't end up being a part of Metallica, his favorite band.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Smith said:


> Oh really? What's wrong with the band? xD
> 
> Just curious, as I've never seriously listened to them since the first few months after my dad showed me their Greatest Hits all those years ago. All I know is Dave Mustaine is a little... crazy.


 lol that's what I mean. Dave is like the Ted Nugent of metal.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;fnW2uLwHAas]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnW2uLwHAas[/video]

Nice to see other people on here know of SuicideSheep. Been subscribed for a while. ^_^


----------



## Pidgeon84

Alright, I can only this soft crap for so long :lol:

[video=youtube;o5rRjBIOUIc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5rRjBIOUIc[/video]


----------



## Smith

Explicit lyrics. ^_^

[video=youtube;VjRb3RjqncQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjRb3RjqncQ[/video]



Pidgeon84 said:


> Alright, I can only this soft crap for so long :lol:


 
Okay, got it out of my system. ;P


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;W-Y2Y1osjHw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-Y2Y1osjHw[/video]


----------



## Phase

Best Song ever... This lyrics are insane:

And I called your name,
Like an addicted to cocaine
calls for the stuff he'd rather blame.

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=coWLR9b19dg[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;rqs4AoALKE0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqs4AoALKE0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Damnit! I can't come off it lol


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Don't fight it! Different genres and styles of music are like sounds making love in different ways. (Although, I am fascinated that your latest music obsession is almost the exact opposite of what you normally post.)

[video=youtube;6YCUjoBqpSc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YCUjoBqpSc[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

It's so weird though! Lol I've never gone on a non metal bend for this long! I'm so scared :lol: forgive me Satan! 

[video=youtube;nubJjB95VdY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nubJjB95VdY&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Pidgeon84 said:


> It's so weird though! Lol I've never gone on a non metal bend for this long! I'm so scared :lol: forgive me Satan!



Pff. He used to have fluffy wings, ya know; I'm sure he can overlook some chug-less music. 

[video=youtube;eo7AFEffnj4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eo7AFEffnj4[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

It's ok guys! Aeon to save the day! 

[video=youtube;n7eq6KiOYEM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7eq6KiOYEM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;a640Wu6PQbs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a640Wu6PQbs&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Dat new Enslaved!


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;Ba-S10TLVjg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba-S10TLVjg[/video]

I love this thread. I find so many new things to listen to <3


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;cXgdMmYG8aU]http://youtu.be/cXgdMmYG8aU[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;vwRaC89TKmg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwRaC89TKmg[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;BWbK2DO5xKA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWbK2DO5xKA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;QYEC4TZsy-Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYEC4TZsy-Y[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;HrxX9TBj2zY]http://youtu.be/HrxX9TBj2zY[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;6-4JWo6RTuk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-4JWo6RTuk&amp;index=12&amp;list=PL9CAB14FE09BCEC9F[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;LWjzRvt6k1I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWjzRvt6k1I[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;tG8QCjaw4yk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tG8QCjaw4yk[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;cK3NMZAUKGw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK3NMZAUKGw[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;lXJEDlLepD4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXJEDlLepD4[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;-0WNbm1jz6A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0WNbm1jz6A[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;LLiatssOY1I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLiatssOY1I[/video]

Wow, really been on a British band bend.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;wBlcOR3WMAU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBlcOR3WMAU[/video]

Ahhh, 0:44. Dat basssssss.


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;LOd1d39-n88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOd1d39-n88[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;0YuSg4mts9E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YuSg4mts9E[/video]

Laaaame video, ha.


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;DO6LJUyNA0M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DO6LJUyNA0M[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

am_hammy said:


> [video=youtube;cK3NMZAUKGw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK3NMZAUKGw[/video]



I don't think I'm supposed to like Babymetal but I love it lol.


----------



## am_hammy

Pidgeon84 said:


> I don't think I'm supposed to like Babymetal but I love it lol.



Haha, perhaps not, but they're addicting so it's kind of hard not to love it :welcoming:


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;bMtwjaNuQ8w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=bMtwjaNuQ8w[/video]

It's hard to believe that Alynda is Puerto Rican.  Then again, no one who sees me ever suspects that, either.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Here's some metal with some feels to it.

[video=youtube;zwuReRw23_0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwuReRw23_0[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Sick avatar, Pidg! 

[video=youtube;lrEP3RPgEao]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrEP3RPgEao[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;RX3lSVwCegQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RX3lSVwCegQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;KG6x_PhwIuU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG6x_PhwIuU[/video]


----------



## Angelwing

[video=youtube;2tN875A3Bj8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tN875A3Bj8[/video]

I'm on a Dark Country kick as of like a couple days ago lol.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;KtBbyglq37E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtBbyglq37E[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;4DPDpz-m0xg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DPDpz-m0xg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Thanked you for no reason. You're welcome.

[video=youtube;ok4z1-IGIo0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ok4z1-IGIo0[/video]


----------



## Boofy

Right back at you ^^
[video=youtube;c2iColEm6nA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2iColEm6nA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;05um2VS9iWs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05um2VS9iWs[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;JZwqC0KzH3Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZwqC0KzH3Q[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Bruno Spatola said:


> Sick avatar, Pidg!



Thank you!


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;oiE0-Builyg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiE0-Builyg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;q1EfzDG8glo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1EfzDG8glo[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;l9PxOanFjxQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9PxOanFjxQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;WT6x8bY5asw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT6x8bY5asw[/video]

Fantastic cover.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;djV11Xbc914]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;gNhN6lT-y5U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNhN6lT-y5U[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;52xoRLh2dWw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52xoRLh2dWw[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;Xm5_1S2Wphk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xm5_1S2Wphk[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;MV_3Dpw-BRY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV_3Dpw-BRY[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;s0j4WkoDrtg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0j4WkoDrtg[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;PKmGJParYno]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKmGJParYno[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Some lovely transitions in that song! Thanks for sharing.

[video=youtube;sTPn4Jlrjb0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTPn4Jlrjb0[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

Bruno Spatola said:


> Some lovely transitions in that song! Thanks for sharing.



^ Sure thing. One of my favorites to mellow out to or when I'm being reflective.

[video=youtube;d9KEgTJwfFI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9KEgTJwfFI[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;5zYOKFjpm9s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zYOKFjpm9s[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;qHdgtRI-zhg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHdgtRI-zhg&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;VeAOp9B7OSU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeAOp9B7OSU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;rH_7_XRfTMs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH_7_XRfTMs[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;9O4SMw_8Om0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9O4SMw_8Om0[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;2BioNW_DNlg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BioNW_DNlg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;NSwKpbGZe5Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSwKpbGZe5Y[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;XG1WfYpTx0w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG1WfYpTx0w[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;abJYXY3mPjs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abJYXY3mPjs[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;dn4QghnzCCA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dn4QghnzCCA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;NSD11dnphg0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSD11dnphg0[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;C7Qo2QZ8NE8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7Qo2QZ8NE8[/video]


----------



## Boofy

Smith said:


> [video=youtube;C7Qo2QZ8NE8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7Qo2QZ8NE8[/video]


THE NOSTALGIA (I still bloody play, eep!)


----------



## Smith

Boofy said:


> THE NOSTALGIA (I still bloody play, eep!)



Haha, yeah I stopped playing around 2010. Tried getting back into it a couple years ago but too much had changed and I still really missed the 2007 "Golden Age". I mean, I could make an '07 Scape account, but no longer have the time for it anyway. Still, good memories. :')

[video=youtube;MDYOVdDmU0M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDYOVdDmU0M[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;pksLrmB-dLs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pksLrmB-dLs[/video]


----------



## Smith

Didn't like Common Courtesy as much as their older stuff, but it was still a good album.

[video=youtube;G7QKZzSCab4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7QKZzSCab4[/video]

^ Better than the original, in my opinion.


----------



## am_hammy

^ Classic

Homesick was one of my favorite albums from them. 

[video=youtube;WnP4iovzSTw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnP4iovzSTw[/video]

^ This is a favorite among many others (I can't choose a favorite, I have too many). I like all of them haha. ^__^


----------



## joshybo

I like to try to turn people on to Anais Mitchell whenever possible.  If you like American folk music, she's probably the best current folk artist out there (personal opinion).  This is the first song from her first major album, so it's a bit dated, but if you like it, I highly recommend following the bread crumbs.

[video=youtube;EAMtuTGICgw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAMtuTGICgw[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;7ePFxuu9lik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ePFxuu9lik[/video]


----------



## Smith

am_hammy said:


> ^ Classic
> 
> Homesick was one of my favorite albums from them.
> 
> ^ This is a favorite among many others (I can't choose a favorite, I have too many). I like all of them haha. ^__^



Also one of my favorites. ^_^

[video=youtube;P-6pgfxbXA4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-6pgfxbXA4[/video]

Here's another, just for the hell of it. This song is disgusting.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;wF65L0gRGfY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wF65L0gRGfY[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;0MSklpLlqdM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MSklpLlqdM[/video]

My favorite band. <3


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;WsRmecY3j0M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsRmecY3j0M[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;Mb2W_xkJ2G0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb2W_xkJ2G0[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Lu5GvoAhnY8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lu5GvoAhnY8[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;rjESX_MWpdY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjESX_MWpdY[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;GUt7HsSzbpE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUt7HsSzbpE[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;fQ3BaMg60nc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ3BaMg60nc[/video]

I think replaying of Mass Effect is in order.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

There are _no_ excuses for _not_ replaying Mass Effect, ha.

[video=youtube;h-7oX_5kuEY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-7oX_5kuEY[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Bruno Spatola said:


> There are _no_ excuses for _not_ replaying Mass Effect, ha.



lol I just want it to get old, but it's hard! I always just miss that world when I'm not playing it!


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;twMReeFu3vQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twMReeFu3vQ[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;73jbuJXzUVM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73jbuJXzUVM[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;C73ZomY4CSM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C73ZomY4CSM[/video]

I swear, I am not in love with Snow Patrol. Not one bit. No sir.


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;SQktoR0tr1w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQktoR0tr1w[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;EZg_APwJXCY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZg_APwJXCY[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;go2b07t18mo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go2b07t18mo[/video]


----------



## joshybo

Bruno Spatola said:


> There are _no_ excuses for _not_ replaying Mass Effect, ha.
> 
> [video=youtube;h-7oX_5kuEY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-7oX_5kuEY[/video]



Jade Empire was probably my favorite XBOX game.  There were murmurings of a new gen sequel, but I think it's been cancelled and my heart is broken.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;jPr4JIG_kak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPr4JIG_kak[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;pgmuBLs3tiA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgmuBLs3tiA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;5sz6loECFrg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sz6loECFrg[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;53CNJnmFr5I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53CNJnmFr5I[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;6V_BTqZxKjw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6V_BTqZxKjw[/video]

Just found this song thanks to a Seahaven cover of it. So glad.


----------



## Pea

Nothing better than a bit of Fleetwood Mac on a calm Sunday afternoon. I currently have the Rumours album playing through.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;6yY4bNCx9TY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yY4bNCx9TY[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;SsuHAn54wPs]http://youtu.be/SsuHAn54wPs[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;GnEdj08nHVE]http://youtu.be/GnEdj08nHVE[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;bcEFcRotdzE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcEFcRotdzE[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;2td5Nj23vns]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2td5Nj23vns&amp;list=PL75C7F02E0C4EA3E0&amp;index=  1[/video]

Nice music for me to relax and write to.


----------



## am_hammy

I've got a passion for music in different languages. Sometimes I think it's better to "feel" the meaning rather than initially understand what is being said. That's what music should be in my opinion anyway. Not just heard, but felt as well *Sigh*

[video=youtube;UAzGaaq83-o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAzGaaq83-o[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;VjRb3RjqncQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjRb3RjqncQ&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

am_hammy said:


> I've got a passion for music in different languages. Sometimes I think it's better to "feel" the meaning rather than initially understand what is being said. That's what music should be in my opinion anyway. Not just heard, but felt as well *Sigh*



Exactly. There's a reason classical, baroque, gallant, romantic-period music is still, and always will be, hugely popular -- it transcends language 'barriers' like all good art does and should. 90% of my music technically isn't English. It rouses the soul and the mind, which start off blank. When I listen to music, I _am_ a sound wave. I swell and rise and sink and swoop, with a freedom jumping out of a 747 couldn't match.  

http://open.spotify.com/track/2wCmDrgogOoJrsPTQqbrtu

[video=youtube;k1-TrAvp_xs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1-TrAvp_xs[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

Bruno Spatola said:


> Exactly. There's a reason classical, baroque, gallant, romantic-period music is still, and always will be, hugely popular -- it transcends language 'barriers' like all good art does and should. 90% of my music technically isn't English. It rouses the soul and the mind, which start off blank. When I listen to music, I _am_ a sound wave. I swell and rise and sink and swoop, with a freedom jumping out of a 747 couldn't match.
> 
> http://open.spotify.com/track/2wCmDrgogOoJrsPTQqbrtu



Glad I'm not the only one that feels this way. 

I raise you a Chopin. He's one of favorites.

[video=youtube;cxG-kOTMgaA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxG-kOTMgaA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Ah, our Polish prince of the piano. Such a tragedy, his life. Fascinating story.

[video=youtube;y1_9vEnARNg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1_9vEnARNg[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

Indeed it is. 

It's all just beautiful. I like to stay in touch with my Polish roots. 

Just another I enjoy (and then I will stop before I flood this thread with the lovely notes)

[video=youtube;75x6DncZDgI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75x6DncZDgI[/video]


----------



## LeeC

My favorite piece of music is Williams' The Lark Ascending as I may have said before. I know the piece so well, I can listen to it in my head. Nothing more transcendent of the spirit of being to me. Many of the gifts I send my grandson are classical CDs.


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;OjHybP76T5I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjHybP76T5I[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;pEpZLY0lQ2g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEpZLY0lQ2g[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Did I mention I'm a Beatles fan

[video=youtube_share;dtkKBWKikac]http://youtu.be/dtkKBWKikac[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Meh. They're a poor man's Monkees. 

[video=youtube;CRED67S57gg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRED67S57gg[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;B6QFZaPglvM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6QFZaPglvM&amp;index=14&amp;list=PLBAB1FF61A7232C  9A[/video]

Sometimes the best songs are the ones never released.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;OnsnZvR4X68]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnsnZvR4X68[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;HJQjAdebul0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJQjAdebul0&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;RPgqeyJl8tg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPgqeyJl8tg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;0_bx8bnCoiU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_bx8bnCoiU[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;hIw7oeZKpZc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIw7oeZKpZc&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Here ya go. One hour, one song. It's called Dopesmoker for a reason lol.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;jEgX64n3T7g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEgX64n3T7g[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

woop woop kpop <3
[video=youtube;6tK0XUQQ3wA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tK0XUQQ3wA[/video]


----------



## J.L. Franklin

[video=youtube;378H5ike9u0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=378H5ike9u0[/video]


Im still trying to find the story in this song....it slowly, but surely is pulling together! <3


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;csYfg6cxUp4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csYfg6cxUp4&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;qbmWs6Jf5dc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbmWs6Jf5dc[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Bruno Spatola said:


> Meh. They're a poor man's Monkees.
> 
> [video=youtube;CRED67S57gg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRED67S57gg[/video]



I think I'm in love with this one. Really takes me back to high school and the crowd I used to hang with lol.


----------



## am_hammy

Good ol' Frank. He mellows me out <3 

Ahhhhh

[video=youtube;h9ZGKALMMuc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9ZGKALMMuc[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Good ol' 1349. These guys really enrage me.

Ahhhhh.

[video=youtube;G3c9a-xeiok]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3c9a-xeiok[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;o99_fJ2O9AM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o99_fJ2O9AM[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

This is my favorite Sinatra

[video=youtube_share;ydcUaTpiHgQ]http://youtu.be/ydcUaTpiHgQ[/video]

PS-Schrody loves this guy


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;LRvi-f-Ha88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRvi-f-Ha88[/video]

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm... That's just sexy right there.


----------



## am_hammy

itunes shuffle is doing well tonight for me. although it's completely all over the place. 

[video=youtube;joTDrR5r7sE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joTDrR5r7sE[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;wgaqf1O-8w4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgaqf1O-8w4[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;UzMOS-ux204]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzMOS-ux204[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;j7_lSP8Vc3o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7_lSP8Vc3o[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;l0ixTdelJzQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0ixTdelJzQ&amp;index=8&amp;list=PLv2zVFVgVushs8DQ  ruOU3jlYbVHuM3wPi[/video]


----------



## belthagor

[video=youtube;ZXBcwyMUrcU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXBcwyMUrcU[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;0P3VKs_HxLU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P3VKs_HxLU[/video]


----------



## dale

I never said we was equal
I never wished to be saved
If I'm a problem then preach on?
Let's dig a little grave

​[video=youtube;cWZVIcpR7yA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWZVIcpR7yA[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;SnTL1L8a6YI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnTL1L8a6YI&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;NvAuAc01sI8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvAuAc01sI8[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

(beware, hella strobe-y video rite hurr)
[video=youtube;vaMECYeJp1M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaMECYeJp1M[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;d9ZLCrTU3yY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9ZLCrTU3yY[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

^ If I could "like" that 1,000 times more over, I would.
[video=youtube;ARgdBb2Go0w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARgdBb2Go0w[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;njSQVLDl3-s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njSQVLDl3-s[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

^_________^

[video=youtube;8pM7Xwx6TiE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pM7Xwx6TiE[/video]


----------



## dale

"hey boy, where ya comin from? where'd ya get that point of view?"............

[video=youtube;vM2KI0Fs-fI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM2KI0Fs-fI[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Y4RSFDoM7YM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4RSFDoM7YM[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;c2pvEEHyP_s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2pvEEHyP_s[/video]

The things you find on Reddit... Sponge-Bob edited to sound like RuneScape.


----------



## Boofy

Smith said:


> [video=youtube;c2pvEEHyP_s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2pvEEHyP_s[/video]
> 
> The things you find on Reddit... Sponge-Bob edited to sound like RuneScape.



Oh Gods. Why am I not surprised? x3


----------



## dale

i write a thousand letters...til my fingers all go numb....but i never see no postman....down here on the farm.....

[video=youtube;FHcIOaZWnIU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHcIOaZWnIU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;flCKIvukz68]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flCKIvukz68[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;fnenU_How_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnenU_How_o&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

^ awesome. 

[video=youtube;GnKIgccY09Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnKIgccY09Q[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;8NPgVESNjPg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NPgVESNjPg[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;tzN-iOLgXHw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzN-iOLgXHw[/video]

Right in the nostalgia.


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;5sVqGYXBVG0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sVqGYXBVG0[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Can't go wrong with Oblivion! 

[video=youtube;gyEmLptNL70]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyEmLptNL70[/video]


----------



## Smith

So good. Jeremy Soule is a master. <3

I might actually go to my high-school's football games more often if the drumline played this.

[video=youtube;vLoRT5FKy2o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLoRT5FKy2o[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Good ol' Marty O'Donnell, eh? Nice.

[video=youtube;yWh9l8RSkPk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWh9l8RSkPk[/video]


----------



## Smith

Haha you know it!  Played Halo 3 all the time at my cousin's house. I owned ODST, and it was a nice change of pace from playing as Chief all the time. Not sure why it got so much hate, but then again it's been a while since I played it (also never finished it) so maybe I just don't remember.

In the spirit of games, Assassin's Creed (especially the first few games) has some of my favorite soundtracks ever. This is one of many. Jesper Kyd is genius.

[video=youtube;xFecIcXakpI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFecIcXakpI[/video]

EDIT: Whoops, linked to wrong video.


----------



## am_hammy

I'll add my two cents:

[video=youtube;mUD9dX0aNBs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUD9dX0aNBs[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Most Halo fans play for the shooting. ODST was lovely and mellow, with more focus on mood and story, with Nathan Fillion! It's my second favourite Halo by far, after Combat Evolved. 

Kyd is very good, yeah. I prefer his weirder tracks, though.

[video=youtube;adh99_Q735w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adh99_Q735w[/video]


----------



## Smith

Yeah, story has always mattered the most to me when it came to single-player experiences. Tacked on multiplayer always bothered me. I pretty much just played Call of Duty (until MW3) and Battlefield (until BF4). Now the only games I really play are strictly single-player.

However, I do still play a few RTS games. Hammy's 'Geisha Soundtrack' she posted earlier reminded me of this. One of the best Total War games ever.

[video=youtube;W9qsomTR51w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9qsomTR51w[/video]

Sakura, Oiyoiyoi, and Good Death are some of my favorites, but really the whole OST is fantastic, and captures the setting the game takes place in, and does a good job representing Japanese culture during that time.


----------



## am_hammy

Alright, I'm going through my external where I have all this hidden music and I stumbled across this gem. Forgot I had a bunch of music from him.

[video=youtube;VR4HAmWItO0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VR4HAmWItO0[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;BJ7BQDR8sBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJ7BQDR8sBs&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

A very wintery day calls for black metal.


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;LS4uJph2Qzo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS4uJph2Qzo[/video]


----------



## Smith

Saw MuteMath live with Linkin Park and Incubus little over two years ago. They were quite good.

[video=youtube;7XVWR-5fiG0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XVWR-5fiG0[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

MuteMath played at one of the block parties that my college would host at the beginning of each year. The lead singer had lost his voice so the the entire set was just the instrumentals. It was pretty epic.

They have a great sound

[video=youtube;6APHqvWObPI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6APHqvWObPI[/video]


----------



## Smith

am_hammy said:


> MuteMath played at one of the block parties that my college would host at the beginning of each year. The lead singer had lost his voice so the the entire set was just the instrumentals. It was pretty epic.
> 
> They have a great sound



Wow that's really cool! Yeah, they're not bad at all. Nothing I listen to very often but definitely respectable musicians. Just not my jam I guess you could say. They do have some good songs though.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Gbu0WGFwoVU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gbu0WGFwoVU[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;gcs5PRxEXq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcs5PRxEXq4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Terrible writing, but probably the most played song in my life.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;92cwKCU8Z5c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92cwKCU8Z5c[/video]


----------



## Dalton

[video=youtube;1rq0Ag15sAI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rq0Ag15sAI[/video]


----------



## Smith

Pidgeon84 said:


> Terrible writing, but probably the most played song in my life.



I personally like the writing. Glad to see somebody else post a Linkin Park song though. 



Dalton said:


> [video=youtube;1rq0Ag15sAI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rq0Ag15sAI[/video]



Hi friend! xD


----------



## Dalton

Smith said:


> Hi friend! xD



Heyoo


----------



## am_hammy

Best cover I've ever heard of this song.

[video=youtube;YRkyeIqBhas]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRkyeIqBhas[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Smith said:


> I personally like the writing. Glad to see somebody else post a Linkin Park song though.



Still love em, just not in the borderline stalker way I used to lol. It was kind of creepy really. 

[video=youtube;URhmC865SGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URhmC865SGI&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;kwNy2Gn96KU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwNy2Gn96KU[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;41-pV7AbJGU]http://youtu.be/41-pV7AbJGU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;2dMTuV9Y2tk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dMTuV9Y2tk[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

You got blocked by SME, Bruno


----------



## Bruno Spatola

There's a black helicopter outside my window, too. Eh, it's probably noth..lmkcgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg  ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg

[video=youtube;virlWcB_G-E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=virlWcB_G-E[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;R1lnHFL-CHU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1lnHFL-CHU[/video]


----------



## KJay

'Fool' - Blur


----------



## am_hammy

FOUND IT. One of my absolute favorites. I've written a bunch of poetry to it in the past. Just has a lovely feel to it

[video=youtube;g4KcFG4LpcA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4KcFG4LpcA[/video]

I honestly don't know if this is part of High Charity Suite or just something separate. Either way, double yes.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Jb_hDcNr5KQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jb_hDcNr5KQ[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;1nIogXo3sS8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nIogXo3sS8[/video]

Simply the best game ever. Oh man, the nostalgia. I used to be amazing with Panzer Elite, 1v1 and 2v2 games. Good 'ol days...


----------



## am_hammy

Another fantastic cover song.

Massive Attack -Teardrop: https://soundcloud.com/clementineuk/teardrop

The original is lovely as well:
[video=youtube;BAVUPu7URbc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAVUPu7URbc[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;T8nkkGJn884]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8nkkGJn884[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;aL6oZDB2nTo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL6oZDB2nTo[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;zw9wZyWErz4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw9wZyWErz4[/video]

Listened to JEW for what feels like forever, and I still find gems like this. Can't stop replaying.


----------



## MamaStrong

"Everything is Awesome" from the Lego Movie, on the Oscars. Shoot. Me. Now.


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;amBPQF7Nypk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amBPQF7Nypk[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;eam9v9FsLw4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eam9v9FsLw4[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;wNyk_x-Y-Vw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNyk_x-Y-Vw[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;bulTjNn-MMo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bulTjNn-MMo[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;7vAjcomTl10]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vAjcomTl10[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;IISaqrS_XpQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IISaqrS_XpQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;-Ug070QK674]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ug070QK674[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;1DJrnr3cnro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DJrnr3cnro&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Yeeeeeeeees humans, do you feel the groove?!


----------



## am_hammy

^ haha, glad I clicked that one. 

screw it. I'm just posting the entire soundtrack. It's suiting my Monday very nicely so far.

[video=youtube;u4DZPemB4uI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4DZPemB4uI[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

It's a fantastic soundtrack, Ash.

[video=youtube;Lw6w0iF94ew]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lw6w0iF94ew[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

The progression on this song drives me nuts! Love me that Hevy Devy! 

[video=youtube;yEn-dkqCv3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEn-dkqCv3k&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Asiyu-wnYOo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Asiyu-wnYOo[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

Soundtrack monday woop woooooop

[video=youtube;xqsnm7jmxtE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqsnm7jmxtE[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;UQhzL13ub6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQhzL13ub6s&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Okay, he turns the mosh at the heaviest festival there is into a massive group hug. I mean, come on!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;bcVfB5meUyM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcVfB5meUyM[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Ya ever thought to yourself "Boy I sure do love Slayer, but there's just not enough banjo"? Well today is your lucky day! 

[video=youtube;N7cY5hwmvX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7cY5hwmvX0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Angelwing

Black Sails intro song

[video=youtube;WMSoo4B2hFU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMSoo4B2hFU[/video]


----------



## Angelwing

Vikings intro video/song - probably my favorite show intro. 

[video=youtube;gmyCRJkKeKs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmyCRJkKeKs[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

The _Game of Thrones_ intro is pretty awesome. And _Luther_, love that one.

[video=youtube;m_Qg1pQSOa0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_Qg1pQSOa0[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;rlMa5Wx8-eY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlMa5Wx8-eY[/video]


----------



## Angelwing

Bruno Spatola said:


> The _Game of Thrones_ intro is pretty awesome.



It is pretty good. 

It's funny because for the Game of Thrones telltale video game, they recreated the intro pretty much, for each episode!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Angelwing said:


> It is pretty good.
> 
> It's funny because for the Game of Thrones telltale video game, they recreated the intro pretty much, for each episode!


They got the intro spot on.

I'm looking forward to episode three -- it's been surprisingly competent, so far. 

[video=youtube;hEx8qcy3Gss]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEx8qcy3Gss[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

It's happening. The Nickelback nostalgia binge.

[video=youtube;_JQiEs32SqQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JQiEs32SqQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ohgr51CqliY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohgr51CqliY[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;NkHzwowF6LA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkHzwowF6LA[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Badass new drudkh track.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;1lyu1KKwC74]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;wAEKl3wvKfQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAEKl3wvKfQ[/video]


----------



## Smith

A lot of video games have good soundtracks. Test Drive Unlimited 2 brought me here. Okay game, good catchy song.

[video=youtube;LCFpeA54BAk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCFpeA54BAk[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;Z6KKlRzvmZ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6KKlRzvmZ0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

You're about to put me on a Linkin Park kick. 

[video=youtube;HZ-hkcl429c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZ-hkcl429c[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;UR-wEbZqT1c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR-wEbZqT1c[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

LAYLA - Black Mud (Aquilo Remix)


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;loYK6p3Kzgc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loYK6p3Kzgc[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;-qmUUhKxmtY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qmUUhKxmtY[/video]

Still on that Jimmy Eat World binge. One of my favorite bands.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

The best theme song to any character, ever....


[video=youtube;T6EVstWcq-Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6EVstWcq-Q[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;VMfs1rlw4tc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMfs1rlw4tc[/video]

Makes me cry every time.


----------



## Bloggsworth

Early Morning Rain - Gordon Lightfoot.


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;ey-AmU6Nbgk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey-AmU6Nbgk&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Don't know why I like this. Just do.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Wr9ie2J2690]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr9ie2J2690[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;sfR_HWMzgyc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfR_HWMzgyc[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;NmyWeOvF_Sg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmyWeOvF_Sg&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Ariel

[video=youtube;9GiuQ9n_Eqk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GiuQ9n_Eqk&amp;list=WL&amp;index=30[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

*@Pidg*

I love how each transition of the main riff gets progressively heavier. It's like the guitars start off heavy to begin with, then it goes down a circle of hell, and another. Very cool. Thanks for sharing!

[video=youtube;dQHUAJTZqF0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQHUAJTZqF0[/video]


----------



## Ariel

[video=youtube;MnkM_ebv9BI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnkM_ebv9BI&amp;list=WL&amp;index=43[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Bruno Spatola said:


> *@Pidg*
> 
> I love how each transition of the main riff gets progressively heavier. It's like the guitars start off heavy to begin with, then it goes down a circle of hell, and another. Very cool. Thanks for sharing!



Yeah, that's Tom G. Warrior's band. All that guys recent stuff is awesome!

[video=youtube;EDlC7oG_2W4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDlC7oG_2W4[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

SPIRAL OUT *headbangs*

[video=youtube;oKJY561js6s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKJY561js6s[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

I really want to go back and try out as many of those games that I can. I think I would've gotten into the had it not been for my "be as punk as punk gets" phase. 

[video=youtube;GPv0ZQrq5O4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPv0ZQrq5O4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;qceG4bjtneY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qceG4bjtneY[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;iU2hy0L5lgg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iU2hy0L5lgg&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Agh! I'm crying XD


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;t93o9oS15M0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t93o9oS15M0[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

WARNING: It's Nicki Minaj. I feel like she always needs a warning label. But this one is clean basically lol
[video=youtube;F2wosRqaXQI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2wosRqaXQI[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;GnEdj08nHVE]http://youtu.be/GnEdj08nHVE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;6I2Aba-BYF8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I2Aba-BYF8[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

Let us Wreathe the Mighty Cup.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;Tpboe-XwbZ8]http://youtu.be/Tpboe-XwbZ8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;PHjPMNqHNe8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHjPMNqHNe8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;9ryJB-FF_Jg]http://youtu.be/9ryJB-FF_Jg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;8rivTGBzBMM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rivTGBzBMM[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;F7QOvO7BycQ]http://youtu.be/F7QOvO7BycQ[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;j0OrNkrMTow]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0OrNkrMTow[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;xFrGuyw1V8s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFrGuyw1V8s[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

^ that song literally plays 15 times at day at work.

[video=youtube;M7z70pOgDkI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7z70pOgDkI[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Shit, sorry! Never again. Promise.

This song plays in my head fifteen times a day. 

[video=youtube;lC6vZOgYduk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lC6vZOgYduk[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

LOL.

Abba is everywhere at work. Including this song, in this version haha

[video=youtube;8YWPFn1PprY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YWPFn1PprY[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Haha, Jeez. Just don't play it at boat parties! (SOS) Freaks people out, and gay coast guards from all over the world show up. All true. 

[video=youtube;NINOxRxze9k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NINOxRxze9k[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

Dammit, Bruno. Now you got me on a roll haha.
Hallmark doesn't even like playing the originals *shakes head*

[video=youtube;Cdo1RPNKCMY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cdo1RPNKCMY[/video]

Whoever uploaded this....ridiculous.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Haha, keep 'em coming. Satan needs a Spotify playlist for the escalator to hell.

[video=youtube;ZyhrYis509A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyhrYis509A[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

^ Ahhh, that was my JAM

Watch out everyone, this is too risque for some of you. Cover your ears!
[video=youtube;p6-M63HVR2g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6-M63HVR2g[/video]


I'm convinced someone put one of Abba's CDs in the CD changer. There's just no way this many songs is on a mixed CD.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;X70VMrH3yBg]http://youtu.be/X70VMrH3yBg[/video]

​BOOM


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;KLzYwT9YT-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLzYwT9YT-c[/video]

_*Thank you...*_


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;cNpCx_TDO24]http://youtu.be/cNpCx_TDO24[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;8qRAiJk6vDo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qRAiJk6vDo[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;vHMmn1e1oSc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHMmn1e1oSc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;b2jF3lDXcMk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2jF3lDXcMk[/video]

My song of 2014. It makes me feel totally unified with the sounds, like I disappear completely, and the range of emotion on show is amazing. The production is incredible, too; so click and dynamic. Love it, love it, love it. *gush*


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;p9c0fOz24lk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9c0fOz24lk[/video]

What I would do to see them live! 

Jim Adkins is my hero. <3 lol

Here's me hoping they tour this year, and come to Michigan!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;93ByMEx50Zc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93ByMEx50Zc[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;rz4ds7vbEAc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz4ds7vbEAc[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;446q0I3M4yM]http://youtu.be/446q0I3M4yM[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;HS2hspTsTl8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HS2hspTsTl8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;PYD-DIggB2k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYD-DIggB2k[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;NWCo5ex40IQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWCo5ex40IQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;UclCCFNG9q4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UclCCFNG9q4[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;kWoJLdXJt0E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWoJLdXJt0E[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

^___^

[video=youtube;41GsS3jldOI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41GsS3jldOI[/video]

_Back to the Future_ nostalgia. Ah, those string swells...


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;EvYh3uQpqXc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvYh3uQpqXc[/video]

itunes is doing the right things tonight.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Yep, I'm crying. DAMN YOU UEMATSU.

[video=youtube;eKyvAjoIvAI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKyvAjoIvAI[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

Tears of PURE, RAW, EMOTION. So many feels. So many feels, that I'm not going to click play on that right now, haha

I'm in soundtrack mode now. Listen to this, you'll stop crying.

[video=youtube;OcUulyx5HM0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcUulyx5HM0[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I once performed that song entirely with my voice in music class, imitating instruments and everything, haha. Should have seen everyone's faces. They thought I was on speed.

[video=youtube;VzAckQ3c0gM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzAckQ3c0gM[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

Epic. Simply Epic haha

[video=youtube;pfAUuh5-A6Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfAUuh5-A6Y[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video]http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/rTJSCFjDgOI/[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;ac_RrzqVYOQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac_RrzqVYOQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;bf9RBogudF0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bf9RBogudF0[/video]


----------



## QuillAndInk

Foo Fighters - The Pretender. I'm getting ready to see the Foo's in concert this Sunday 8/3/15  I'm excited as I've never seen them live before although they are one of my favourite bands.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;TERyxFfMqDk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TERyxFfMqDk[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;ofZ7_VzrqIk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofZ7_VzrqIk[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;CX45pYvxDiA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CX45pYvxDiA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;cMWWBigvbkY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMWWBigvbkY[/video]


----------



## Smith

EDIT: By the way, I didn't watch the video, so I'm not sure if this needs a mature content warning. Just saying.

[video=youtube;L2JfY-nVaqg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2JfY-nVaqg[/video]

Posting this just for the lols. I used to play in Day of Defeat: Source amateur leagues, and after that spent a lot of time in the Realism Community. *realism is a mod for the game*

Anyway, I was the sniper of our realism unit (clan) - the 101st Airborne Division - and this was our unit's "entrance" song.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;1Bl1kpu_EKI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Bl1kpu_EKI[/video]


----------



## Sonata

[video=youtube;v2zAY-OLMUE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2zAY-OLMUE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

"Year of the Cat" is one of my favourite songs! Good taste ^_^

[video=youtube;v--IqqusnNQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v--IqqusnNQ[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

Another song that makes appearances at work. (except I actually like hearing this song)

[video=youtube;IwQbXrwYZAg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwQbXrwYZAg[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

Chilled for late nights...

[video=youtube;HIfFA8-RaHQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIfFA8-RaHQ[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;9ZwdlSZV66Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZwdlSZV66Q[/video]


----------



## Euphoria27

Don't check out this song if you're not into Jazz-Pop Music...  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k9pFSIaSSY...


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;Gz0eUatA5Cg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz0eUatA5Cg[/video]


----------



## maryalphajane

I'm going with the feel good drag. Anberlin


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;qXM77Jrh74I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXM77Jrh74I[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;SFGvmrJ5rjM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFGvmrJ5rjM[/video]


----------



## Winston

Alway down with da funk:

[video=youtube;NU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL8kwLhvAUDLNwNvI1_twstu_RhnP7OnLo&amp;v=NU  R7fZV9Vpo&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;-aOy7bEkbCU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aOy7bEkbCU[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Oh God! I'm dying! :rofl:

[video=youtube;uLlZ8V7ZY48]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLlZ8V7ZY48&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

"Up above the world so high, like a knife to stab some guy. Oh, that's black metal!"


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;ylBfQdpH7aw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylBfQdpH7aw[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;_bQGRRolrg0]http://youtu.be/_bQGRRolrg0[/video]

i luv a happy song!!!


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;-pXtCW7lQk8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pXtCW7lQk8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;QoC_F7iQ_dg]http://youtu.be/QoC_F7iQ_dg[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;55BWSSSxFrE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55BWSSSxFrE[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;UT_kQ9SNj_A]http://youtu.be/UT_kQ9SNj_A[/video]


scooby,dooby doo!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Way to make up, Esc (Schrody loves this guy too )


----------



## Schrody

mrmustard615 said:


> Way to make up, Esc (Schrody loves this guy too )



Why would he need to make up to me? :-s


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Schrody said:


> Why would he need to make up to me? :-s




What??? After dissing Michio Kaku?  :shock:


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;J1v_OfH2b7I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1v_OfH2b7I[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;IvTA5J-S-qk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvTA5J-S-qk&amp;index=15&amp;list=WL[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;1uYWYWPc9HU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uYWYWPc9HU[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;HaONHdLF55o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaONHdLF55o[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;yuTMWgOduFM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuTMWgOduFM[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;szj59j0hz_4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szj59j0hz_4[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;GWuGTYiQs8U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWuGTYiQs8U&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

The writing in this song is amazing.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;r8OipmKFDeM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8OipmKFDeM[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;HpCHsO6cwx8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpCHsO6cwx8[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;y4eRpwRJgzk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4eRpwRJgzk[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;QzhbGaCwBzs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzhbGaCwBzs[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;yew9L0Xjm_g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yew9L0Xjm_g[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

Some language:
[video=youtube;S98Q11zhS-g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S98Q11zhS-g[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;NUJP0BwWB5Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUJP0BwWB5Q[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;rzgTyKFgug4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzgTyKFgug4[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;wbbh2JVhzmQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbbh2JVhzmQ[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

Probably old, but awesome.

[video=youtube;FOt6EGgBnQs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOt6EGgBnQs[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

Can't get enough
[video=youtube;qoNYlV07Cf8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoNYlV07Cf8[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

Shit, son!

[video=youtube;IywnLQwkaPY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IywnLQwkaPY&amp;src_vid=hT_nvWreIhg&amp;feature=iv  &amp;annotation_id=0e322c8b-67b3-4cf9-b231-3a48d3136dd6[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/GUcXI2BIUOQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;KUwjNBjqR-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUwjNBjqR-c[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;YY337bLiSio]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY337bLiSio[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/HIpCICJ9_HY[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hey Esc, you having trouble embedding videos? :-k

Never mind, saw your other post


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Okay let's try this one

[video=youtube;P6-RoSd4pLc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6-RoSd4pLc[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/WErH7vZHjP4[/video]


AHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;E_69s3PUUjg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_69s3PUUjg[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/nWs5f7VJ9GM[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;yfi_WUxfKP4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfi_WUxfKP4[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;NeVfd5_6fcc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=NeVfd5_6fcc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;0RT0bmbOZ08]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RT0bmbOZ08[/video]


----------



## Sonata

escorial said:


> [video]https://youtu.be/nWs5f7VJ9GM[/video]



You knew I would do it for you!

[video=youtube;nWs5f7VJ9GM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWs5f7VJ9GM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;DO8Ef35cdkE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DO8Ef35cdkE&amp;t=27[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;FehA9OwZflw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FehA9OwZflw[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;J3aExKOipoM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3aExKOipoM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;gDbAtWpoA6k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDbAtWpoA6k[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;rYc_wtSV-Wc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYc_wtSV-Wc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;OGPD0ZBiMs0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGPD0ZBiMs0[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;h3YVKTxTOgU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3YVKTxTOgU[/video]


----------



## dale

baby you were too good. too good to be true.......

[video=youtube;SY01aJbHf1U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY01aJbHf1U[/video]


----------



## dale

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII  IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII  IIII.............................


[video=youtube;om8invGWkeo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om8invGWkeo[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;jpZjuvI-s8Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpZjuvI-s8Y[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;tjnyeoR1564]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjnyeoR1564[/video]


----------



## BurntMason84

[video=youtube;xp0NOjZlNlo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp0NOjZlNlo[/video]


----------



## InnerFlame00

I have recently discovered epic music - music written for things like movie trailers. It's been fun 


[video=youtube;GKJvnO-I57U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKJvnO-I57U[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;tss1ZMCzs-Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tss1ZMCzs-Q[/video]


----------



## BurntMason84

InnerFlame00 said:


> I have recently discovered epic music - music written for things like movie trailers. It's been fun



Man, I've totally been sucked into the _Inception_ movie soundtrack... and I haven't even seen the movie yet!


----------



## am_hammy

Can't remember if I posted this already, or if someone else did, but I lurve it.

[video=youtube;4Q4-ScVvE8U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Q4-ScVvE8U[/video]


----------



## BurntMason84

One of my favorite songs.  Honestly, it was made strictly for a trailer of a video game, and that trailer coupled with this song made more waves than the game itself.  Here's that song:

[video=youtube;6o_2TeVk1tc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o_2TeVk1tc[/video]


----------



## BurntMason84

Sorry, don't mean to spam this thread.  Just up late and not able to shut down.  You ever get that bit of melancholy that just strikes you down for a  second or two?  Me neither.  Just up late tonight like I mentioned, writing a story about*  a friend from long ago*, listening to old tunes which still pick at my  strings of yesteryear. 

[video=youtube;7it5wioGixA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7it5wioGixA[/video]


----------



## Smith

BurntMason84 said:


> Sorry, don't mean to spam this thread.  Just up late and not able to shut down.  You ever get that bit of melancholy that just strikes you down for a  second or two?  Me neither.  Just up late tonight like I mentioned, writing a story about*  a friend from long ago*, listening to old tunes which still pick at my  strings of yesteryear.



'Liked' for your story and your signature. Portal is awesome! ;D

[video=youtube;QUZBFLPRUUM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUZBFLPRUUM[/video]


----------



## BurntMason84

Smith said:


> 'Liked' for your story and your signature. Portal is awesome! ;D



Dude, Cave Johnson is my hero and idol yo!  And thanks, only started to listen to Alt J, but man, I love their stuff so far!


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;Jb1teom9zGs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jb1teom9zGs[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;MRksUgByDAg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRksUgByDAg[/video]


----------



## Sonata

Decades ago I bought the vinyl LP of this.  I now have it on CDs and still love it.  The second disc follows this one on YouTube.

[video=youtube;bdg8dI5nWFI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdg8dI5nWFI[/video]​


----------



## BurntMason84

[video=youtube;v2Of572fBd8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2Of572fBd8[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;AkFqg5wAuFk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkFqg5wAuFk[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;zdKTgwffmdo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdKTgwffmdo[/video]


----------



## BurntMason84

Never really listened to Johnny Cash too much, but was a great Nine Inch Nails fan.  Then when I heard Trent Reznor say that this wasn't his song anymore... how right he was.

[video=youtube;3aF9AJm0RFc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aF9AJm0RFc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

It is one of the best covers ever, easily.

[video=youtube;Sb5aq5HcS1A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb5aq5HcS1A[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;r-YH6xvM7gE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-YH6xvM7gE[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/WErH7vZHjP4[/video]


so many covers of this song..it's so good so many ways


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;FqjNshDXyU4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqjNshDXyU4&amp;t=32[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ChRM10zNInM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChRM10zNInM[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

[video=youtube;lgCZN1rU5co]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgCZN1rU5co[/video]


----------



## escorial

weird man..i was just about to put that up.....spooky


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/XwcOqUlLjLk[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video]https://open.spotify.com/track/76Gmfksb2uBzx5N72DcHT0[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;deOvCDLEZBY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deOvCDLEZBY[/video]

So good. So many replays.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;oZgwW5ePLbI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZgwW5ePLbI[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;_4zsZA-_K3s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4zsZA-_K3s[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;dZLfasMPOU4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZLfasMPOU4[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;hlab0XVQkn0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlab0XVQkn0[/video]

I could just soak in the wet distortion of this song. So syrupy, and dream-like. I love that the lyrics are gibberish (literally) also. Makes it like an alien tongue humming a sweet lullaby down your ear canal.

I imagine myself being plunged into a pink, squishy material of some kind -- an unusual, Chinese fragrance about it -- with water being swooshed around my head. Like being in the womb, really, minus the Chinese fragrance bit . . . unless your mother was Chinese.

Yes, I'm still talking; no, it's still not interesting; yes, you actually read this far.


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/BT_e5nOx748[/video]


my fav version..love the clang that starts it all off..ha


----------



## Sonata

escorial said:


> [video]https://youtu.be/BT_e5nOx748[/video]
> 
> 
> my fav version..love the clang that starts it all off..ha



[video=youtube;BT_e5nOx748]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BT_e5nOx748&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ozX-bkX56_E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozX-bkX56_E[/video]


----------



## BurntMason84

[video=youtube;HFatODUR1CE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFatODUR1CE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;1IzoiqDaG4A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IzoiqDaG4A[/video]

I always imagine a Charlie Brown scene playing to this. One of the gang's classic, sideways journeys. (^_^)


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;W4ga_M5Zdn4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4ga_M5Zdn4[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;eDSSqAF-VdU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDSSqAF-VdU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;c7goifK_2qY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7goifK_2qY[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;lw2sFkkcx18]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lw2sFkkcx18[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;6DPhFpZW5a8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DPhFpZW5a8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;vviAimAmY38]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vviAimAmY38[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;QhIs1k8yuPU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhIs1k8yuPU[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Here's some easy listening. 
[video=youtube;ijofPDI-ygw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijofPDI-ygw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]







... Sorry


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;YPf2Xe-GVqc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPf2Xe-GVqc[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;br0CfOeR5nA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br0CfOeR5nA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;l153atE72OA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l153atE72OA[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;MUjy3gfibUM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUjy3gfibUM&amp;list=PLF0046A2F78EEF67A&amp;index=  7[/video]

Amazing what one can do with their voice. Still don't know how any human can hold a scream like that for 20 seconds (2:20).


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;RWuCmjpvXmE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWuCmjpvXmE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;5d2oKpuw30k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5d2oKpuw30k[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;v5jw2iaHOVM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5jw2iaHOVM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;GNSMb-4woLY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNSMb-4woLY[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;zsh8WKxcjKk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsh8WKxcjKk[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;H9W9rc-P9UQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9W9rc-P9UQ[/video]

Sick bassline. Video cracks me up, too -- that guy's got styyyyyyyyle.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;b3Npo9Zhbo8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3Npo9Zhbo8[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;YKOQIgBm8VI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKOQIgBm8VI[/video]


----------



## BurntMason84

[video=youtube;KI7qk_y1YDE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI7qk_y1YDE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;wpcdr4jQaLQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpcdr4jQaLQ[/video]


----------



## BurntMason84

[video=youtube;sDI6HTR9arA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDI6HTR9arA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;-_qMagfZtv8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_qMagfZtv8[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;UqLRqzTp6Rk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqLRqzTp6Rk[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

This guy is great

[video=youtube;5xglMgU6Soo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xglMgU6Soo[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;wnlWKpYkh6o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnlWKpYkh6o[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Ancient Bards - To The Master of Darkness

[video=youtube;KeszIVnvo6o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeszIVnvo6o[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;5iAXcWwPsCk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iAXcWwPsCk[/video]


----------



## Loveabull

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evoTgvtxiuk
Even if you're manic depressive just watch..this addresses any dancer in the pack...just watch, this boy is brilliant!!!


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;14BTkkVs9ac]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14BTkkVs9ac[/video]


----------



## Loveabull

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtHbxsdExlE
Adding "Third Stone from The Sun" and Jaco was toadly bi-polar by this time,,,amazing musician, much too short a life.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;s0QtdISwioc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0QtdISwioc[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

Caution! Not for granny's ears, or tykes'. 
[video=youtube;NQvGHPom2AA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQvGHPom2AA[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;uB2eov1tCUA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB2eov1tCUA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

<3


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;qd_7Bnxblo4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd_7Bnxblo4[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Kreator - From Flood Into Fire (Live @ Wacken 2014)

[video=youtube;xfXyQOv2yWM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfXyQOv2yWM[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;S6oiv2ed_YY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6oiv2ed_YY[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Destruction - Nailed To The Cross

[video=youtube;X2YNls1oXZM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2YNls1oXZM[/video]

NAILED TO THE FUCKING CROSS!

Haha. Thrash.


----------



## BurntMason84

Bruno Spatola said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd_7Bnxblo4



You are my hero, Bruno.  I've been listening to Morricone's Ecstasy of Gold from this movie towards the duel at the end... gotta be one of the greatest westerns of all times.

[video=youtube;nOr0na6mKJQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOr0na6mKJQ[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Fleshgod Apocalyse - Mafia [EP] 24:00

[video=youtube;HEz3-RoqG9E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEz3-RoqG9E[/video]

24 minutes of the most brutal music ever written.


----------



## Pidgeon84

@RhythmOvPain: I like you


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;pEQD6t742Zk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEQD6t742Zk[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;4AKbUm8GrbM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AKbUm8GrbM[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;ub4UP6_paNY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub4UP6_paNY&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;86gebgR8b5k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86gebgR8b5k[/video]

Just listen to the tone on that damn guitar. Holy Jesus. Hank Marvin, you legend.


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;YoMInT2Ysi0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoMInT2Ysi0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## LeeC

What I listen to when I write with selections depending on the scene

[video=youtube;dbfa86bTD34]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbfa86bTD34?t=24m30s[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Torsense - Погружение во тьму

[video=youtube;HSJYq7bgNAk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSJYq7bgNAk[/video]

I'm glad thar be other metal fans in dem dar hills.


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;6J5HPan-rY8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J5HPan-rY8[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Onkel Tom Angelripper - Wie Das Glas In Miener Hand

[video=youtube;RHmTdErqLRM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHmTdErqLRM[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;-zA1jRmAYfU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zA1jRmAYfU[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

The queen of J-pop gracing my favorite J-Rock band of all time, ELT on their best song, Dear My Friend.

[video=youtube;QF2MEeFdRPQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QF2MEeFdRPQ[/video]

I love how Kaori actually manages to hit the note at 2:45. =x


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;jDyvClUsCJU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDyvClUsCJU[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;3I7CLy70WtI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3I7CLy70WtI[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;hMr3KtYUCcI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMr3KtYUCcI[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ds1xo-Hfq68]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ds1xo-Hfq68[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Dark Moor - Somewhere In Dreams

[video=youtube;QeDlHpd0rlA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeDlHpd0rlA[/video]

One of my favorite songs from one of my top bands EVAR.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;4aeETEoNfOg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aeETEoNfOg[/video]


----------



## R. Mountebank

The Black Keys Magic Potion album


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Sia - Chandelier

[video=youtube;2vjPBrBU-TM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vjPBrBU-TM[/video]

AWESOME FACT: Ihung out with Sia personally before she was a megasuperuberduberstar. She's awesome.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;W-apaIOOoAo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-apaIOOoAo[/video]


----------



## J Anfinson

[video=youtube;s_MBQDyUw0g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_MBQDyUw0g[/video]


----------



## Sonata

I
am
not
listening
to
anything
as
my
speakers
have
bought
the
farm


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;0AMoLkhuGgM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AMoLkhuGgM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## J Anfinson

[video=youtube;EYGwxf1gCC4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYGwxf1gCC4[/video]

If you want to know what being at war is like, this song comes as close as possible.


----------



## BurntMason84

[video=youtube;EexwySX2aKU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EexwySX2aKU[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;jnRo5dMu6aw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnRo5dMu6aw[/video]

Didn't know Andorra was even a country... Thought this band was from some mystical epic fantasy world.


----------



## Bloggsworth

_Stars Fell on Alabama_ with Jack Teagarden & Louis Armstrong


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;aErOhwAmZ1Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aErOhwAmZ1Y[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Meanwhile, in Holland...

[video=youtube;Og7JWgqJPzM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og7JWgqJPzM[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video]Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi's Dead (Original): http://youtu.be/OKRJfIPiJGY[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Um, ignore that junk^ (the link not the song lol) 
[video=youtube_share;PTZaazPpZ3Y]http://youtu.be/PTZaazPpZ3Y?list=PLCTNgcV-9Aq12K97ur94TX-2MFMT2_Mqf[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;o70DTcfBV_A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o70DTcfBV_A[/video]

BEST. VIDEO. EVAR.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JXbLyi5wgeg[/video]

I love how melancholic it is. The orchestral version is even 
better.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Woods of Trees is a Youtube based black metal parody band that is as brutal and kvlt as any underground black metal band in Norway.

Also, they're effing hilarious.

[video=youtube;ApMLDxiLa8w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApMLDxiLa8w[/video]

WADDLEWADDLE!


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/d-diB65scQU[/video]

aint the answer..never is but for a minute or two..lifes ok

[video]https://youtu.be/V1bFr2SWP1I[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Tr00nzl6-3w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tr00nzl6-3w[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;QATIHWbN-sM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QATIHWbN-sM[/video]


----------



## escorial

Pluralized said:


> [video=youtube;QATIHWbN-sM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QATIHWbN-sM[/video]




couple years ago a bar opened in liverpool using his name and pic's...hoping i could catch sight of players strutting there stuff was unfounded..just a bar


----------



## Loveabull

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqashW66D7o

Jaco when he was still young and gifted...one of those tunes that can get me out of the dark days.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Django was a beast. I was in awe of his technique the first time I saw him play. TWO GODDAMN FINGERS YO.

[video=youtube;huHIcbZceaQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huHIcbZceaQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;_2N5jumdM-4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2N5jumdM-4[/video]

Listen to the build-up from 2:30 onwards -- crank the volume. Can you hear the raw energy there, picking up, and up? Remember how exciting these guys used to be? Holy moly.

*Sigh* Bliss.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;xdMt0XumR3k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdMt0XumR3k[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;XbGs_qK2PQA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbGs_qK2PQA[/video]

RAWR!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;1VzIvIacMSU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VzIvIacMSU[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube_share;n3SCXVI87ws]http://youtu.be/n3SCXVI87ws[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;rV-jTX4HIzs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV-jTX4HIzs[/video]

Yar.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Someone else posted this. I'm in love. Had it on repeat while I wrote my april poetry entry.

[video=youtube;0nlJuwO0GDs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nlJuwO0GDs[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

https://soundcloud.com/australian00001/shipwrecked

One of the songs I recorded with my last band (I play the lead guitar). I kind'a miss those guys.


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;TI0DGvqKZTI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TI0DGvqKZTI[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;76S1Uwk96L4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76S1Uwk96L4[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;QpAn9ryoB4Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpAn9ryoB4Y[/video]


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

[video]http://youtube.com/watch?v=-L7VwNIwzzY[/video]


----------



## Loveabull

https://search.yahoo.com/search;_yl...1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&p=youtube wanderlust bjork

Not listening to, just the video with no sound...maybe a side of blotter acid, no watching this wasted would scare you spitless


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;w_H1xGyCLcU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_H1xGyCLcU[/video]

I love these crazy sons of Satin.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;A0kd-w7Xwd8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0kd-w7Xwd8[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;xR-khnY4wDI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xR-khnY4wDI[/video]

A truly excellent song.


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;O6xrigNEPJE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6xrigNEPJE[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;uCUnhoe0rpU]https://www.youtube.com/watchv=uCUnhoe0rpU[/video]

Video is just as cool as the song.

Brandon Small is a fucking genius, and the most underrated artist in the mainstream metal community today because of his choice of creative outlet.

/FuqDaMainstream


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;_RD8B_cFD4U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RD8B_cFD4U[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;mCY9fqb0XvA]https://www.youtube.com /watch?v=mCY9fqb0XvA[/video]

The riff makes me wan to bang my wall against a head repeatedly.

In a good way.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;mJ_WG3d3GL8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ_WG3d3GL8[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;a0fxCs7sMTs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0fxCs7sMTs[/video]

Shame that these guys aren't a band anymore. Not a favorite band of mine - don't even land in my top ten - but I still recognize the talent they had.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;EcNOOkeFiIc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcNOOkeFiIc[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;AULG4MoYxQk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AULG4MoYxQk[/video]

This is my favorite piano song right now.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;0V6TcCQMBS8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0V6TcCQMBS8[/video]

Despite the odd English phrasing, there's some cool shit in this track.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;yUyPyTn-IS4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=yUyPyTn-IS4[/video]

This was my song to my wife way back when. It's funny how much this song really means to me.

I wish I could have seen Queen live before Freddy died.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;g40WCBaUXR4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g40WCBaUXR4[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;Y24MmylTeY4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y24MmylTeY4[/video]

FUCK. YES.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;SjI0hhirhpQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjI0hhirhpQ[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/6U9oduO68Dw[/video]


moving


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;_moJ1QcEkMM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_moJ1QcEkMM[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/RkH_701__k0[/video]

cracking vid


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;skoLCUj1SwI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skoLCUj1SwI[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;HQ-sPCCjjtQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ-sPCCjjtQ[/video]

My favorite band of all time, for all time. Dave Mustaine is a god amongst mortals, despite the fact that he's got the brain of a fucking monkey and can't keep a band together. His lyrics are always interesting, to say the least. His music is always phenomenal - especially live.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Hey . . . monkeys are pretty smart. That's way too high-functioning for Mustaine.

Did you see him in the _Some Kind of Monster_ documentary? That made me feel for him a bit. What a psycho, though.

[video=youtube;GHR8IkJIbZY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHR8IkJIbZY[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Eh. Dave did too much heroin to blame him for how stupid he grew up to be. He's still a helluva a musician, with a hawt wife, a smokin' hawt daughter, and a b(r)and worth more than most people could ever hope to attain.

LOOK AT HIS HANDS.

[video=youtube;oTC8nfbtdks]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTC8nfbtdks[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

I can't stand Megadeth or the Ted Nugent knock off that is Dave Mustaine. I'm going to leave it at that before I say something to get myself banned lol. 

[video=youtube;2T0_n4VsaYo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T0_n4VsaYo[/video]


----------



## Sonata

escorial said:


> [video]https://youtu.be/RkH_701__k0[/video]
> 
> cracking vid



[video=youtube;RkH_701__k0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkH_701__k0&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

Love it!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;9Hg59w4CbR0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Hg59w4CbR0[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;9-G4xAijMq4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-G4xAijMq4[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;Yg0tVUnLOAM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yg0tVUnLOAM[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;Lg76uMn3W4E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg76uMn3W4E[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

I like how brutal this threads gotten 

[video=youtube;6eq2wgakP5Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eq2wgakP5Y[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;EAqZJtXm0-g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAqZJtXm0-g[/video]

The amazing thing is that I only like five Metallica songs (Master of Puppets, Enter Sandman, Call of Ktulu, Seek and Destroy, and Turn The Page respectively), but nearly every Metallica cover I listen to is awesome.

This is my second favorite Metallica cover (second only to Whiplash by Destruction).


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;vvviVulgdms]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvviVulgdms[/video]


----------



## Aphelion

Nothing But A Heartbeat by Say Lou Lou.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;ScMsdLKhiyI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScMsdLKhiyI[/video]

Quantum physics in the form of guitar music.

Yeah.


----------



## popsprocket

People should never forget that this song exists.

[video=youtube;oKsxPW6i3pM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKsxPW6i3pM[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/P-Q9D4dcYng[/video]

oh boy!!!


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Doesn't look like they fixed you. Sorry, Esc


----------



## escorial

mrmustard615 said:


> Doesn't look like they fixed you. Sorry, Esc



no prob's man....things happen


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;W1sJ9tBFjsA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1sJ9tBFjsA[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;14ibQesmStE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14ibQesmStE[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;dvBPCm25z4I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvBPCm25z4I[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Was anyone wondering where my name came from?

[video=youtube;16ONa4-vrFM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16ONa4-vrFM[/video]

Now you know.


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;71j6fgJImjw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71j6fgJImjw[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ATIVuynOPTM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATIVuynOPTM[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;jm0xBs9FDiU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm0xBs9FDiU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;MDBykpSXsSE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDBykpSXsSE[/video]

Some of the most interesting, varied guitar playing I've heard in the heavy genres. Opeth and Mastodon are two bands that you could just listen to the guitar tracks and still get revved up the same way.


----------



## JustRob

Isao Tomita’s rendition of _The Planets _by Gustav Holst. It's a vinyl LP and now that I have moved my Internet computer into my workroom I can connect it to my record turntable through a USB adaptor to play these. 

The LP is an original American pressing as Imogen Holst refused permission for Tomita’s version of her father’s work to be released here in the UK at the time. I believe that he has since remade the piece as a CD but this is an altered version.

Tomita was a pioneer in the use of electronic music technology to play the classics and he set very high standards in this field. His music also contains humorous elements which might be considered inappropriate to the subject matter if he did not carry them off so well. For example, The Planets has a countdown near the beginning, which is appropriate but hardly part of the original score. His work was entirely electronically produced, so the countdown is most likely more the impression of one than a real voice. 

I have had an interest in electronic music for a long time and my vinyl collection also contains a number of albums by Tangerine Dream as a representation of original compositions in that field. I note that Edgar Froese, founder of that group, died unexpectedly in January 2015.

I am no musician but I have various items of music synthesizer technology on my computers and in a keyboard device which I can’t play, but I tinker with MIDI files to compensate for my inadequacies. As with my interest in computer graphics my knowledge of the technology far exceeds my ability to put it to good use.

Electronic music is an interesting subject in that it encourages debate about “reality”. Purely in the field of music recording there are those who believe that only electronic valves with their rapid response to transients can truly reproduce music without phase distortions. Others claim that the human ear is not sensitive to phase at all and so that debate continues and valve amplifiers continue to rise in price. I have a friend who considers CD quality sound to be inadequate and yet many people seem happy with the even more restrictive compression employed in MP3, but then if they squirt it through tiny earplugs it doesn’t matter anyway. 

With electronic music there is an additional dimension to the distortion. Purists would argue that synthetic instruments don’t precisely emulate their traditional physical cousins. That may well be true, that there may not be a genuine Stradivarius synthesizer around anywhere, but the classical composers never had the chance to choose the instruments that played their music, so how do we really know what they wanted it to sound like? A composer works with the tools available to reproduce the sounds in his mind and ultimately the finished product is only an approximation to them. Tomita was probably more able to reproduce exactly what he wanted than any classical composer. 

That little rant may seem irrelevant here until one thinks about how language limits the ability of a writer to express their thoughts. It is a crude means of imparting information and feelings and we have to make the best of it that we can. As such we are as limited as a composer of earlier times choosing his classical instruments to make approximations to the aural fantasies in his head.

Therefore at some cerebral level those are the almost abstract thoughts that I am listening to at the moment.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;UesQmoU4nYw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UesQmoU4nYw[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;Nkc4eBCy3Sk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nkc4eBCy3Sk[/video]

The emotion this video brings to me is retardedly important. ELO and Gainax are two of my favorite things on earth. Haha.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;9uTn_ixQIIY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uTn_ixQIIY[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;gTZRukOBxU8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTZRukOBxU8[/video]

I swear I could just stay drunk all day and put this song on repeat.


----------



## BurntMason84

To me, this was real ska back in the day.
[video=youtube;_4rZFE2O7_4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4rZFE2O7_4[/video]


----------



## Darkkin

Ray's Theme from Steamboy, composer Steve Jablonsky.


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;JTeKpWp8Psw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTeKpWp8Psw[/video]


----------



## JustRob

_Return to Innocence _by Enigma, it says here. My computer is on random selection from its library of about 2000 songs. If one listens to any style of music for long enough then no matter how extremist it is one eventually comes around to liking it and even supporting the cause. Psychologists call this the Stockhausen syndrome.


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;RUi54JTgL5s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUi54JTgL5s[/video]

I think I just grew an emo fringe.


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;r0U0AlLVqpk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0U0AlLVqpk[/video]

omg mom you just don't get me I _need_ that black hair dye


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube;J6qxMP3deU8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6qxMP3deU8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

I like pop ballads, when I can find them. I was born in the 80's so I missed a lot.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;EWK2tNe-vng]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWK2tNe-vng[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;HSJYq7bgNAk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSJYq7bgNAk[/video]

I swear this band, and this song, are as incredible and interesting as metal can be.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;4Ph2g5m5Kes]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ph2g5m5Kes[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;Bmd0uPqd-Fw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bmd0uPqd-Fw[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

RhythmOvPain said:


> [video=youtube;Nkc4eBCy3Sk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nkc4eBCy3Sk[/video]
> 
> The emotion this video brings to me is retardedly important. ELO and Gainax are two of my favorite things on earth. Haha.



This annoys me. I can't believe I didn't know about this. It's one of the most beautifully geeky things I've ever seen. It's joyous. You're going to laugh, but I swear this thing nearly brought a tear to my eye. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Arcopitcairn said:


> This annoys me. I can't believe I didn't know about this. It's one of the most beautifully geeky things I've ever seen. It's joyous. You're going to laugh, but I swear this thing nearly brought a tear to my eye. Thanks for posting it.



Bruh you have no idea.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;hNhyMJ6Lszw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNhyMJ6Lszw[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;LuoDQKtiiJA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuoDQKtiiJA[/video]

The most brutal part of this is the video.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;_VcNlTW0tD4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VcNlTW0tD4[/video]

Mr Children are actually pretty cool, but Marty makes everything he covers from them so awesome.


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;a4epMPncsnc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4epMPncsnc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Z0xZYmQfyWM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0xZYmQfyWM[/video]


----------



## Darkkin

The score to Beauty and the Beast by Alan Menken.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;O_qRLlnsjhU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_qRLlnsjhU[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;RIkmPDCGyDI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIkmPDCGyDI[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;dLTETaWswCY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLTETaWswCY[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/xaRFcPVF7cI[/video]

this video is awesome


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/gR9JMwzxybE[/video]

FAB..scott


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/wVCC7XDei1Q[/video]

dizzy miss lizzy..pure raw winston..7.54


----------



## Pidgeon84

Bruno Spatola said:


> [video=youtube;Z0xZYmQfyWM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0xZYmQfyWM[/video]



Lol I didn't mean to click every button on this post.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;f0pdwd0miqs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0pdwd0miqs[/video]

Cool video. Love the song. ^_^


----------



## Loveabull

Brainworm...the market we go to has a music loop for the 70 somethings..."Walk like a man, scream like a queen" arghhhh


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/BU4JjzkFx-w[/video]

always remind me of a concert i went to in Liverpool when the Royal Court was facing closer and P came along and done 3 nights..at the time the tickets were going for seious money in the late seventies.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Pidgeon84 said:


> Lol I didn't mean to click every button on this post.



Haha. That's the only adequate response to Dimmu Borgir, so it's all good.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;280yBLp2TW8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=280yBLp2TW8[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;v_v6-q820xQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_v6-q820xQ[/video]


----------



## BurntMason84

[video=youtube;KAwhshXpKTE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAwhshXpKTE[/video]


----------



## Gargh

Too much goodness:

[video=youtube;bLW22B5R3Mc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLW22B5R3Mc[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;CgTB1ay_nnA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgTB1ay_nnA[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;v9glU6WzsdM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9glU6WzsdM[/video]


----------



## dale

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;IIjCklB4l-w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIjCklB4l-w[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ys3A_SMt1WY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ys3A_SMt1WY[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;RTElDZGhZ-M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTElDZGhZ-M[/video]


----------



## BurntMason84

amhammy said:


> The Temper Trap - Sweet Disposition


  That is a great song!

[video=youtube;HdzI-191xhU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdzI-191xhU[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

^That one is pretty good too!

[video=youtube;cgyNUEXNPLM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgyNUEXNPLM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;VKzWLUQizz8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKzWLUQizz8&amp;list=LLQD3ecOzhcvjgyi0wt0PFdQ&amp;  index=1[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;K23sjv_NaP0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K23sjv_NaP0[/video]

This is essentially the greatest guitar instrumental of all time. It is performed by Marty Friedman and Jason Becker, that latter of whom is essentially the greatest guitarist that ever lived (GOOGLE THIS MOFO).

Rare. There are many covers on Youtube, but not many live versions. It's so funny how they get out of tune from 3:00 on.


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;Stx1n_o7Yuc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Stx1n_o7Yuc[/video]


----------



## Loveabull

https://search.yahoo.com/search;_yl...=1&fp=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&p=uptown funk parody


----------



## escorial

Arcopitcairn said:


> [video=youtube;v9glU6WzsdM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9glU6WzsdM[/video]




seen the jam live so many times..thanks for the nice memory jog dude..kids from woking dun good


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/dnxCxHLAqn8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/BLQaGEI5D2Q[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;yyov-WbcDXw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyov-WbcDXw[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;9wkRsIVRG7c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wkRsIVRG7c&amp;list=PLJOXvq4Acg4Pvu-REDdSamGzpXjz0UB2G&amp;index=8[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;dxNcC5w2edg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxNcC5w2edg[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;Zq3ICK9ypck]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq3ICK9ypck[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;lLOW8pWkmls]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLOW8pWkmls[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;FJdF5c1OKYk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJdF5c1OKYk[/video]


----------



## Grizzly

[video=youtube;5AzqofLkFZw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AzqofLkFZw[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;dEQkhZRYylM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEQkhZRYylM[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;91G8APy6lzc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91G8APy6lzc[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;to9LVNN1iCw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to9LVNN1iCw[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;XLZPgheKn5k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLZPgheKn5k[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;gQQdA2aat2k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQQdA2aat2k[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;_KkVjUFR5LA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KkVjUFR5LA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;RumHTFUV7bA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RumHTFUV7bA[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;ssWSL-kcfFo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssWSL-kcfFo[/video]


----------



## Loveabull

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtHbxsdExlE


----------



## popsprocket

Was driving with the roof off, sky 100% clear, air temperature just warm enough that the wind wasn't uncomfortable. This song came on and I jammed hard. It's been a while since I listened to it but it always hits the spot.

[video=youtube;8Kqzgczzk-4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Kqzgczzk-4[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube;9cGdHxE5cRM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cGdHxE5cRM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;1NVywN24tCE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NVywN24tCE[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;E2zpoIlEasY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2zpoIlEasY[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;CXPADwU05OQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXPADwU05OQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;9Nvt5j_VSfU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Nvt5j_VSfU[/video]

This track perfectly captures the inner movings of a troubled mind -- a room with no doors that none of us can escape until the very end.


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/cuWhLmGmCVA[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

One of the best tunes ever created by humans. Canadians, anyway. 
[video=youtube;HDh3z8-KGD8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDh3z8-KGD8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;M1fUgpYSdpo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1fUgpYSdpo[/video]


----------



## Lewdog

[video=youtube;51270i8F3mU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51270i8F3mU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;XvDZuptvupk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvDZuptvupk[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;fJT3b4urwcU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJT3b4urwcU[/video]


----------



## Loveabull

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LFVQpDKHk4
I was too old for grunge, but this one was decent


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;gXF29zdEnQw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXF29zdEnQw[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/mcdaJky0jSg[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/-xnK5yE6Iao[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;lXJEDlLepD4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXJEDlLepD4[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;6AhXSoKa8xw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AhXSoKa8xw[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;qLrnkK2YEcE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLrnkK2YEcE[/video]


----------



## Ariel

[video=youtube;9GiuQ9n_Eqk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GiuQ9n_Eqk&index=17&list=WL[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;O71AyfXbNOI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O71AyfXbNOI[/video]


----------



## SethVonDoom

House of Pain-Same as it ever was.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;08aNFX1Rx8I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08aNFX1Rx8I[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;XH5lBna9vD4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH5lBna9vD4[/video]

Blast it. You know you want to. You know that you HAVE to. It's not negotiable.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;CUGzWETn1HQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUGzWETn1HQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;BhB6Lb7_kN8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhB6Lb7_kN8[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;H2kWBTwanUk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2kWBTwanUk[/video]

Truth.


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;TjPhzgxe3L0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjPhzgxe3L0[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;7QGhU5lp-zM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QGhU5lp-zM[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;xjmyh_S4uQ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjmyh_S4uQ0&amp;index=9&amp;list=PLJOXvq4Acg4Pvu-REDdSamGzpXjz0UB2G[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;pMfV0sVQ_VU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMfV0sVQ_VU[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;_e7wPLxAQV8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_e7wPLxAQV8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;g240wict62A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g240wict62A[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;e7_Rc7m_smQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7_Rc7m_smQ[/video]


----------



## Greimour

Cheerleader by OMI


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Papa_qi7evU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Papa_qi7evU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;hOHNsCr52x0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOHNsCr52x0[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;6MmPabOq0zs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MmPabOq0zs&amp;index=7&amp;list=PLJOXvq4Acg4Pvu-REDdSamGzpXjz0UB2G[/video]

Great song from a great movie.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ucTg6rZJCu4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucTg6rZJCu4[/video]


----------



## Abby

[video]https://youtu.be/ekzHIouo8Q4[/vi[video=youtube;ekzHIouo8Q4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekzHIouo8Q4&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]deo]
Loving this song atm.


----------



## Dalton

[video=youtube;YGfllz_P2_k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGfllz_P2_k[/video]


----------



## Dalton

[video=youtube;tLrz0vMOhU4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLrz0vMOhU4[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;1ZcZaMbhdKs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZcZaMbhdKs[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;oYLr9FtYtME]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYLr9FtYtME[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

_Drop Me Off In Harlem_ - Humphrey Littleton with Helen Shapiro.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;-1_Ri9dms8o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1_Ri9dms8o[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;BNg_tKbX3Ys]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNg_tKbX3Ys[/video]


----------



## escorial

woody allen at his best
[video]https://youtu.be/SSAkS76LYWk[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;I7e5hfEpcMg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7e5hfEpcMg[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

Don't jump off the roof Dad.


----------



## Thaumiel

How much time have you got on your hands?

[video=youtube;NVunyiLaW7E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVunyiLaW7E[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;uaET7MPAG4M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaET7MPAG4M[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;koqSjrWew6c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koqSjrWew6c[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

Chain Lightening - Don McLean.


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;2HMhfdfxR98]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HMhfdfxR98[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;ufVRMP2BQ00]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufVRMP2BQ00[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;sCU9ZKgfwlc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCU9ZKgfwlc[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;utjDEAxyfoc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utjDEAxyfoc[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

Love With The Beautiful Stranger - Pete Atkin with lyrics by Clive James.


----------



## Bloggsworth

Driving Through Mythical America - Pete Atkin, lyrics by Clive James.


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/6FMNFvKEy4c[/video]

always gives me goosebumps


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;hglVqACd1C8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hglVqACd1C8[/video]


----------



## Raleigh

Imagine Dragons - I bet my life


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;Ike6WztCcQI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ike6WztCcQI[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;mS8LvHT_zcQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mS8LvHT_zcQ[/video]
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhmmm


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;ENS1PK-cwtI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENS1PK-cwtI[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;QmJzy0WrSXY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmJzy0WrSXY[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

Vanilla Olay - Leslie Hornby, better known as Twiggy.


----------



## dale

being the fine christian boy i am? this is my favorite biblical hymn.....

[video=youtube;s-1qjA5JV_Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-1qjA5JV_Q[/video]


----------



## Loveabull

https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...ge=1306782842&fr2=p:s,v:v&fr=yfp-t-901-s&tt=b

I'm feeling so 80's


----------



## Bloggsworth

I'm 'Enery the Eighth I Am.


----------



## dale

maggie, maggie...

[video=youtube;KGS62suDaoU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGS62suDaoU[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/9eAR5xNq5y4[/video]



​dead man walking


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;L-X_OQA5K78]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-X_OQA5K78[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;saShClmQtdg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saShClmQtdg[/video]


----------



## Loveabull

From what my kid tells me it's Fatboy Slim...https://search.yahoo.com/search;_yl...p=mss&ei=UTF-8&p=youtube right here right now


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;4NBDvXpsBzk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NBDvXpsBzk[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;Yb_4KMTVyfM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb_4KMTVyfM[/video]

Fleshgod Apocalypse live at Wacken open air.

It's a truly incredible performance; it displays every inch of what makes this band so incredible. Their presence is overwhelming, and they aren't even moving that much. It's just the power behind the music. I want to try out for this band SO BAD.


----------



## popsprocket

There's something so amazingly 80s about this song and video. But like, not proper 80s, romanticised 80s. If someone took the 80s and made them interesting, this would be the theme song.

[video=youtube;6JCLY0Rlx6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JCLY0Rlx6Q[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/3rLF-QAS67I[/video]

man that guy had soul in his voice...walked past a pub in the 80's were he was playing in finsbury park and never went in...


----------



## Arcopitcairn

Rare song. Pretty song.

[video=youtube;x5Q-MwDyVwA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5Q-MwDyVwA[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;tqDFGpd845Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqDFGpd845Y[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;oLaIrVB1av4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLaIrVB1av4[/video]


----------



## dale

my most defining song. i listen to it over and over and over....

[video=youtube;MEsQikthT3Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEsQikthT3Q[/video]


----------



## TeriBeth

[video]https://youtu.be/V5UOC0C0x8Q[/video]

Lately, I'm obsessed with this one. (Not sure why it won't post actual video here. It's "Plush" by Stone Temple Pilots.)


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;gXvRr9M6O0c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXvRr9M6O0c[/video]

Wow.


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;k3ecsAd-NMY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3ecsAd-NMY[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;VxeZzxNJQ74]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxeZzxNJQ74[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;PkGrkNu6mDg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkGrkNu6mDg[/video]


----------



## hhourani

[video=youtube;j_e0I05VSc0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_e0I05VSc0[/video]

I once bought a ticket to see Matt Andersen at the Paradiso in Amsterdam, just so that I could sneak into a Gogol Bordello which was in the same building. 

Ended up staying at Matt's show for most of the night. The man has the most generous voice that I've ever heard live.


----------



## belthagor

just found this one

[video=youtube;RSVXixwLzqI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSVXixwLzqI[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;g-D9xcZgKX4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-D9xcZgKX4[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;b03P78wdTN4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b03P78wdTN4[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;33c5MCqocdg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33c5MCqocdg[/video]


----------



## Loveabull

One of those great old tunes that could have been on Dr. Demento..."She was a winner, who became her doggie's dinner"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2SujtrL6gk


----------



## dale

me and the kid's mom.....

[video=youtube;M7QSkI6My1g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7QSkI6My1g[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Pazzm_f8rJ8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pazzm_f8rJ8[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;RleGG5PG_-s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RleGG5PG_-s[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;AkFqg5wAuFk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkFqg5wAuFk[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;pI2Q8L8L3Ks]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pI2Q8L8L3Ks[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/nW5po_Z7YEs[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/enIdTGckjKs[/video]

who loves a mince pie


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;_yHrEykOGpo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yHrEykOGpo[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;hnj94yUfp9E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnj94yUfp9E[/video]


----------



## gokedik

Music is an integral part of my creative process. Shostakovich or Rachmaninov help to stretch my colorful mind


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;Ix8ocFEMa1o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ix8ocFEMa1o[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;mq7wVHuEvxU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq7wVHuEvxU[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

Trying to work out how to play this one on guitar, not easy... 

[video=youtube;4ZjEwB-fx3Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZjEwB-fx3Q[/video]


----------



## lzbeth97

Black Cat - Mayday Parade


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;LS4jOuOqhQw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS4jOuOqhQw[/video]


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;Y-NWrbYosiw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-NWrbYosiw[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;V9EYD8dkxao]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9EYD8dkxao[/video]

So excited to see Winston McCall from Parkway Drive on the song "Coffin Dragger" too.


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;K4Qp1TEKswQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4Qp1TEKswQ[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;DuYgDS4xYdA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuYgDS4xYdA[/video]


----------



## KLJo

[video=youtube;fRgWBN8yt_E]https://youtu.be/fRgWBN8yt_E[/video]

How do I make the youtube screen show?
there's gotta be an easier way than typing the whole code...which is what I resorted to.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I'm not sure you can. Other people (including possibly me) are having problems getting the video to show. I do know that when you paste the video through the insert video tab, you should see the video bb code on both ends. If you see that, then it probably isn't you.

Let's see if it works for me.

[video=youtube;QUQRJenOr_8]https://youtu.be/QUQRJenOr_8[/video]


Nope it doesn't, but the link will work.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;-NlxlI3KH6U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NlxlI3KH6U[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;n106Qo0D948]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n106Qo0D948[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;rlCpEBB8KKI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlCpEBB8KKI[/video]


----------



## KLJo

[VIDEO=youtube;ILObfEzX92k]https://youtu.be/ILObfEzX92k[/VIDEO]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;0vtaROWZt1U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vtaROWZt1U[/video]

Wow I like the artwork.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Yeah we definitely have a glitch. I did the same thing you did KLJo. At least something worked. It is supposed to be a lot simpler though.

Esc, if you are reading this, PM me. It's a pain in the butt but doing it the hard way will work.


----------



## Smith

Skydiving music video!

[video=youtube;5ItHNdrPEh0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ItHNdrPEh0[/video]

Yay, new album coming!


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;ErvgV4P6Fzc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErvgV4P6Fzc[/video]


----------



## escorial

been listening to his.. born again christian album...either way..luv it


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;dAGcWrgYY9c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAGcWrgYY9c[/video]

Best punk music I've heard in a while! These guys rock. Love how their name is a Mighty Ducks reference.


----------



## Pluralized

Couple of my friends from high school started this band a few years ago. They've done pretty well for themselves!
[video=youtube;EtGIVp91Zyg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtGIVp91Zyg[/video]


----------



## Smith

Pluralized said:


> Couple of my friends from high school started this band a few years ago. They've done pretty well for themselves!



That's really cool lol! 

[video=youtube;mtvIaDdvbJ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtvIaDdvbJ0[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;5eR8oW9F-f0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eR8oW9F-f0[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;T_qB7yvcwRQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_qB7yvcwRQ[/video]


----------



## joshybo

I've been on a huge rap kick recently and Kendrick Lamar is ridiculously good.
[video=youtube;6AhXSoKa8xw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AhXSoKa8xw[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;nLCqSMDEQsA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLCqSMDEQsA[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

Here, guys, I fixed that for you. 
[video=youtube;I7e5hfEpcMg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7e5hfEpcMg[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;vqv3M5Ds2Mw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqv3M5Ds2Mw[/video]

Lmao such a good parody! Yet, somehow it's still catchy.

If you've ever heard bands like A Day to Remember or Chunk! No, Captain Chunk! (easycore music) you'll understand.


----------



## am_hammy

Ohyeaaah. 

[video=youtube;ro4yhp9L6Ok]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro4yhp9L6Ok[/video]


----------



## dale

for women.....

[video=youtube;M-9gW5BzFDg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-9gW5BzFDg[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;2qT4H2hxWNA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qT4H2hxWNA&amp;list=PLCR-LR9C6qLcNLQbNOWaWKEqb7Mz131kz&amp;index=2[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/WwqwkFAci-U[/video]

to be someone.......


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;5TEI-G5fduk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TEI-G5fduk[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/-oibLVTGz0Y[/video]

i got chills.....


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;dgJFyar1yqY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgJFyar1yqY&amp;list=PLMaxOmH8m9tegZnbfks0R6---v_EUYa0N&amp;index=1[/video]

Not a big fan, but I love this EP and it is by far one of the coolest concepts. You can tell they just had fun with this.


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;rQdKJY0nv5k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQdKJY0nv5k[/video]


----------



## Snowflake

For great  sax by a woman, click link below 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWXgC9x3jKQ


----------



## Bloggsworth

_A Stranger in My Home Town_ - Mose Allison.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;sg6xaFZStEI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sg6xaFZStEI[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/OUAzagmGAW8[/video]

one day lad...


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;DzhyKn1ThpU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzhyKn1ThpU[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/cH2512J7GCY[/video]


​( language)


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;C9OfBcjyxKY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9OfBcjyxKY[/video]


----------



## Schrody

[video=youtube;1EBw_da7BZk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EBw_da7BZk[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;6wuNgaq0MpE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wuNgaq0MpE&amp;index=5&amp;list=PLKFk4IPZRSs-EuWQzQ-uHZY5L9cEoXtOn[/video]

I couldn't resist, it's just too good. Loving this EP more than zombies love brains.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;4viI2IWvJSQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4viI2IWvJSQ[/video]


----------



## Jon M

Love this so much. A brilliant, fan-made video. 

[video=youtube;WilH-8lMbcQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WilH-8lMbcQ[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;RbxlYYS3JNE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbxlYYS3JNE[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;ga7-l-DYWSQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ga7-l-DYWSQ[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;8EBMDYU9GIk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EBMDYU9GIk[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;AHAPvmBtcj8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHAPvmBtcj8[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;WhstBxChY18]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhstBxChY18[/video]

And guest vocals by Serj Tankian.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;8Ls9A_F3XFU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ls9A_F3XFU[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

_Out of Time_ - Chris Farlowe


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;MIuJVYNvC-s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIuJVYNvC-s[/video]


----------



## RJ_Parnell

Blackmill - Miracle eaceful:


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;AX2aTGOYfCM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AX2aTGOYfCM[/video]

Love the message this song speaks about this new generation. All the texting, mind-games, social media bull... Wish everyone could hear this song.


----------



## Ariel

[video=youtube;qIIPxq9SZeI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIIPxq9SZeI[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

Listening to 10,000 Days (Wings for Marie Pt II) by Tool. Then once it's finished I shall listen to it again. 

_~ It's time now! My time now! Give me my, give me my wings! ~ _


----------



## escorial

my most played album


----------



## escorial

View attachment 9068

my stress less stuff...one feels the need at times darlings


----------



## Oblivious Plunge

Lounge Act from Nirvana's "Nevermind" album.


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;KusWM9AKfZg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KusWM9AKfZg[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

For escorial (one of my most-played pieces of vinyl):

[video=youtube;0kob3mjw3rw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kob3mjw3rw[/video]


----------



## joshybo

If you have never listened to this, do yourself a favor and listen to it now.  Honestly, one of the most beautiful songs ever composed and by a band who didn't get near the level of recognition that they deserved during one of the best eras for music in our history.  That may sound a bit dramatic, but I can't bring myself to say it any differently.
[video=youtube;2WMY-n9MF6o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WMY-n9MF6o[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

RIP Hoon.
And Wood.

[video=youtube;p9n9gW1wCks]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9n9gW1wCks[/video]


----------



## joshybo

Further tribute to Wood.
[video=youtube;0d-O0l-2wPo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d-O0l-2wPo[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

Don't be hating those curly perm-mullets!

[video=youtube;to-jCxxX-sM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to-jCxxX-sM[/video]


----------



## joshybo

Okay, just one more vastly underrated 90's band and I'm done for tonight.  Our Lady Peace's "Clumsy" was one of the best albums of the decade, in my opinion.  Even if you don't like this, I urge you to listen to that album.  So many good songs.
[video=youtube;xp2P6JKc1QE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp2P6JKc1QE[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

I love this thread.  I'll give it a rest m'self for the evening.

Right...after...this!
[video=youtube;rSwV4Y6WoV8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSwV4Y6WoV8[/video]


----------



## foolonamoon

[video=youtube;ChV5BZ8SmS0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChV5BZ8SmS0[/video]

"King Without A Crown" - Matisyahu
(My first post by the way, not a clue what I'm doing over here.)


----------



## Pluralized

Welcome, foolonamoon. 

[video=youtube;uOICsdkm5HQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOICsdkm5HQ[/video]


----------



## joshybo

Well now I have to post at least one more.  This song is definitely in my top ten favorite songs of all time.  This version in particular.  It's just so beautiful.
[video=youtube;4zLfCnGVeL4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zLfCnGVeL4[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;X_Gx2-yeNlk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_Gx2-yeNlk[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;m-ldldyT0Uk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&amp;persist_app=1&amp;v=m-ldldyT0Uk[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;FTQbiNvZqaY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTQbiNvZqaY[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;W6euSsP_PCA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6euSsP_PCA[/video]


----------



## kbsmith

Dried out by Creepoid


----------



## Jon M

kbsmith said:


> Dried out by Creepoid


First time seeing anyone mention Creepoid here. Awesome. They're pretty great. 

[video=youtube;468Knd1cWOc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=468Knd1cWOc[/video]


----------



## Kepharel

Can't think why 


[video=vimeo;111127525]https://vimeo.com/111127525[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;QRfTS8bd05o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRfTS8bd05o[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;g_fwgkpghtM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_fwgkpghtM[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/wOwblaKmyVw[/video]


 miley c belts this out


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;1Cr03NG2cY8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cr03NG2cY8[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

In spite of how oversold and grotesque I think Aaron Lewis is, this is a great song that I will always enjoy.

[video=youtube;4AOkliIT-uI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AOkliIT-uI[/video]


----------



## Kepharel

Plu...widespread panic...nvr heard before.... brilliant.  Great to see a bunch of old farts showing how it should be done!! Escorial loved the vid.. a beautiful voice...Maybe you might like this one...

[video=youtube;kk8foQOQVk0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk8foQOQVk0[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;yI1Yayoeozc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI1Yayoeozc[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Mmm! Bringing sexy back! 

[video=youtube;v1dW6QLkEno]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1dW6QLkEno[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

Makes me want to put my guitar down and grab a cello.
[video=youtube;zf2aIVKp1OY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zf2aIVKp1OY[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;9UrFkpyr04s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UrFkpyr04s[/video]

Oo baby.


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;qtZJiQSmJ9g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtZJiQSmJ9g[/video]

PUSCIFER!!!


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;KtaMTIQuwA8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtaMTIQuwA8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;xjDLc-8tW2I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjDLc-8tW2I[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;lbA3jxab4A0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbA3jxab4A0[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Bruno Spatola said:


> [video=youtube;lbA3jxab4A0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbA3jxab4A0[/video]



This now.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Ygb0F-VCTPI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ygb0F-VCTPI[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;bZ-DixjmQZ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ-DixjmQZ4[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;TGS3wSP9vgY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGS3wSP9vgY[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/Xkl36pu8aLY[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;0wLXeWKGRpM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wLXeWKGRpM[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;AqQbZcKQCnE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqQbZcKQCnE[/video]


----------



## Darkkin

Doctor Who Series Four, Four Knocks by Murray Gold


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;azMRIHIyt1Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azMRIHIyt1Y[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;I2bBZvSPpOo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2bBZvSPpOo[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;V0_LOV3lvBY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0_LOV3lvBY[/video]


----------



## Kepharel

[video=youtube;9W3A34TTxFU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W3A34TTxFU[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;J-AjsctjklI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-AjsctjklI[/video]

Fire.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

[video=youtube;zDxrxeyiCqc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDxrxeyiCqc[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;f_7An-3J6kM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_7An-3J6kM[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;ZuC1bCoH2TY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuC1bCoH2TY&amp;list=PL9BnkadGEXGhMbLPeM_9V-ZdlVXu9bm0w&amp;index=2[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;f_rsM6GYGDg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_rsM6GYGDg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;cqhYchnDNfA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqhYchnDNfA[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;akvu1AOnUIw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akvu1AOnUIw[/video]


----------



## Kepharel

[video=youtube;1pLTD23l468]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pLTD23l468[/video]


----------



## Kepharel

[video=youtube;AbjdpG0jP3c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbjdpG0jP3c[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;nPzlGklVNb0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPzlGklVNb0[/video]


----------



## escorial

the backyard sessions of miley cyrus...one gets the feeling not as live as the name implies but hey i never thought i would like it..good stuff


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;_L2vJEb6lVE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L2vJEb6lVE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;KBx1Q3DEyDY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBx1Q3DEyDY[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube_share;vLom-87AmO8]http://youtu.be/vLom-87AmO8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/u9sq3ME0JHQ[/video]

powerful lyrics


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;IrzjYX1yJOs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrzjYX1yJOs[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;prYubovr6Jk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prYubovr6Jk[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;RhHkUg-QCwk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhHkUg-QCwk[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;foLvmv1kUAg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foLvmv1kUAg[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/0g7KawdsVSQ[/video]

if only one could walk down the street like that..it would be fun

p.s..the guy @1.07min..i think his knee caps gave out after the mid air landing


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;KI6SJEgnPps]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI6SJEgnPps[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;X8cmbmwFAl8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8cmbmwFAl8[/video]


----------



## joshybo

Bruno just _had_ to go and mention Aphex Twin.  This is incredibly different than most of his stuff, but it's beautiful.

[video=youtube;P_dzHKGAnxs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_dzHKGAnxs[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

That album is just as diverse as his Selected Ambient Works couplet. Good choice. The guy is one of the few geniuses in his field.

[video=youtube;wpDmZVYC8KU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpDmZVYC8KU[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;1ClCpfeIELw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ClCpfeIELw[/video]


----------



## joshybo

popsprocket said:


> [video=youtube;1ClCpfeIELw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ClCpfeIELw[/video]



I love you for this.


----------



## escorial

dirty old town..bt the pogues..dirty ol town


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;x5i8elB2-wY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5i8elB2-wY[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;aoI7deS76Ck]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoI7deS76Ck[/video]


----------



## joshybo

I'm not sure if I've posted this here previously, but Jason Isbell is a seriously talented songwriter and this might be his best.

[video=youtube;LHJhyrrUTgc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHJhyrrUTgc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;pOuPqeHXMzQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOuPqeHXMzQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;_FmGtCIOwB4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FmGtCIOwB4[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;tMUowITZQkg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMUowITZQkg[/video]

I love this freaking album.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;IeqtAB1WgEw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeqtAB1WgEw[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;nLx8_ibFeY4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLx8_ibFeY4&amp;list=PLJOXvq4Acg4Oi7fbbeGPXZhA  ymvx_Ua2h&amp;index=13[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;6p_a1SYs6Gs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6p_a1SYs6Gs[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;Ttyud7AFXUY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ttyud7AFXUY[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;emGri7i8Y2Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emGri7i8Y2Y[/video]



joshybo said:


> I love you for this.



Sometimes in life all you can do is listen to 90s hits.


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;JaqjJsoyi0U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaqjJsoyi0U[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Q6I9qVsXnSQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6I9qVsXnSQ[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;REAwGmv0Fuk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REAwGmv0Fuk[/video]

A new Fort Minor song!!!  <3


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;MX6rC1krGp0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX6rC1krGp0[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;pO8rpBXVn-M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pO8rpBXVn-M[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

"I didn't know backs could bend that way..."

[video=youtube;TQ_nTENYtts]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQ_nTENYtts[/video]

[Nice throwback some of you might not appreciate as much as me.]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;JK_d8WfNyfA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JK_d8WfNyfA[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;dW0JjfqR1-s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW0JjfqR1-s[/video]


----------



## Kepharel

mesmerising  Belly dancing classes are popular with women over here in the UK...keeps ya fit so they say.

[video=youtube;HDLLXUaqZxg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDLLXUaqZxg[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;ZXhuso4OTG4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;iDyH2tfADA4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDyH2tfADA4[/video]

<3 Such a positive message.


----------



## Thaumiel

*cough* Thall these feelings...

[video=youtube;jiOaJUVKN-g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiOaJUVKN-g[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;WKJO67NszfA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKJO67NszfA[/video]


----------



## joshybo

Pluralized said:


> [video=youtube;WKJO67NszfA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKJO67NszfA[/video]


They are such an underrated band that it's ridiculous.


----------



## Pluralized

joshybo said:


> They are such an underrated band that it's ridiculous.



Yep. Even my little daughter sitting here with me was asking who they were. She digs.

[video=youtube;4Ke4WblYDqE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ke4WblYDqE[/video]


----------



## joshybo

I've already posted Mouthful of Cavities previously, so I'll go with this one instead.  So incredible.

[video=youtube;-qYQHc8hwuM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qYQHc8hwuM[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;L9Wu1V1JAHw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9Wu1V1JAHw&amp;spfreload=10[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;0XQZQQ-s39A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XQZQQ-s39A[/video]

Damn... great song. I love Jimmy Eat World, but Jim Adkins is a hero of mine, so I'm glad he has a solo project too.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;HydvceA1PAI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HydvceA1PAI[/video]


----------



## Ariel

[video=youtube;4zAThXFOy2c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zAThXFOy2c[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;hTWKbfoikeg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWKbfoikeg[/video]


----------



## Kepharel

[video=youtube;q-fSZRYeBWk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-fSZRYeBWk[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

_St James Infirmary_ - Louis Armstrong


----------



## musichal

*Doobie Brothers* - _Stampede_ album


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;JR_0nbEzVdY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR_0nbEzVdY[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

musichal said:


> *Doobie Brothers* - _Stampede_ album



Seriously, ... dad?
[video=youtube;rt6AyIYKAjs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt6AyIYKAjs[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

One of the finest songs ever.

[video=youtube;ARe4gKliWuQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARe4gKliWuQ[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

Ah well, it's Cran's bandwidth. Here's another. 

[video=youtube;o5lqqGJNiAw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5lqqGJNiAw[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;kGSnzYLidbA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGSnzYLidbA[/video]

I know I've posted this song before. But I'm posting it again on purpose because I like it so much.

Oddly enough, pretty much the only song I like by this band though lol. And I also don't like this genre, yet every now and then I come across a gem.


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;YaIN13aDbCc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaIN13aDbCc[/video]


----------



## Kepharel

Probably the best cover of this song ever made!

[video=youtube;_0hTtsqiFCc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0hTtsqiFCc[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;rzE18_cHlR8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzE18_cHlR8[/video]


----------



## Ariel

[video=youtube;qIIPxq9SZeI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIIPxq9SZeI[/video]

I feel like this a lot.  (Just do what I say and don't ask questions).


----------



## Kepharel

For anyone who might want to know just how good a guitarist Frank Zappa was.... And I want to know where he bought the jacket and pants because I want them!! and BTW I still own a copy of Weasels Ripped My Flesh 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAPVxHNPN6s


----------



## Kepharel

I sold Get A Whiff A This a while back....I must be mad 

Still here's a steel guitar master-class from Juicy Lucy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDNqxDdt0vU


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I take it you're a Zappa fan, Keph?


----------



## Kepharel

Last one for tonight... Not often you see a blues harmonica legend come on stage with a bowler hat, brief case and rolled umbrella 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtRxJDb3vlw


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;9ZSzS4_kHCI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZSzS4_kHCI[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;mcUza_wWCfA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcUza_wWCfA[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;19KvFnEDjVY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19KvFnEDjVY[/video]


----------



## Kepharel

We all have our rock guitar heroes. From the effortless animal virtuosity of Hendrix to the soulless technical brilliance of John McGlaughlin; the sweaty exuberance of Angus to the cappuccino blues of Eric Clapton. You other guys can name a score of others I know. A Surprise then that my all time favourite guitar solo can be found with a one hit wonder group called Quantum Jump, remember “Lone Ranger”. I bought their debut album many years ago and on it was a track called “Ain’t no American Starship”. I never tire of listening to Mark Warner playing throughout the track, culminating with this guitar solo. Last time I heard, the guy was touring with Yusuf Islam….go figure.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfelCtfFLpM


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;dExY5zQ0k-I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dExY5zQ0k-I[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;fMXeZWv6AS0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMXeZWv6AS0[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;qwihmRZt6YM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwihmRZt6YM&amp;list=PL-XbTEkQt3TZ-Tvp00erMcXWW5oIl0Cwt&amp;index=11[/video]

How I feel most of the time.


----------



## Bloggsworth

_Parchman Farm_ - Mose Allison


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;2V8uxVym0Uc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V8uxVym0Uc[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;M6ta5Y3xAhk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6ta5Y3xAhk[/video]

Because Christopher Walken.


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;qPLNQFOzknE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPLNQFOzknE[/video]


----------



## Kepharel

Ballads now.  Not that girly lip quivering octave strangling stuff sang in tight skirts and too much make up like we get today, but ballads by blokes who should know better. Not only that but ballads that ripped my heart out on first listen. Believe me that takes some doing. Here's my top 4.

4. Caroline No.....................................The Beach Boys.
3. You've Got To Hide Your Love Away.....John Lennon/Beatles
2. Almost Hear You Sigh.......................Mick Jagger/Rolling Stones
1. My Aim Is True................................Elvis Costello.

and here it is!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYDGFZ5e6HA


----------



## Kepharel

1


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;6ju8xO_Zvfo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ju8xO_Zvfo[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;Ci5OXCSXea0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci5OXCSXea0[/video]


----------



## Kepharel

So last thing on Ballads: They’re a personal thing and with people like me come from times that have been lived through so all you pipsqueaks may not have heard of most of them, and probs fall about laughing at them.  But they’re MY ballads yeah!  Boys and Girls allowed in this one.

10. Mrs Brown You Got A Lovely Daughter….Herman’s Hermits.
 9. Just A Boy………………………………….............Roger Daltry
 8. I Can’t Make You Love Me………………......  Bonny Raitt
 7. Walk On By………………………………...........…Dionne Warwick
 6. Running Up That Hill………………………........Kate Bush
 5. Living Above Your Head…………………........Walker Brothers
 4. Sandra……………………………………….............Dusty Springfield
 3. First Cut Is The Deepest……………………......P P Arnold
 2. I’d Rather Go Blind…………………………........Chicken Shack
 1. I’ve Been Wrong Before………………….....….Dusty Springfield

and here it is 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3LT_leF2dY


----------



## Deleted member 56686

While discovering Cilla Black also recorded I've Been Wrong Before, I also learned she passed away two weeks ago.

So in honor of Cilla Black

[video=youtube;e7-QBw862zk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7-QBw862zk[/video]


----------



## bazz cargo

Thankfully I have earplugs.


----------



## Smith

^ Just for you bazz. ;P

[video=youtube;HJEahE-4juQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJEahE-4juQ[/video]


----------



## Boofy

Oh, we're dedicating songs to Bazz now? Ooo, I wanna join in:

[video=youtube;MK6TXMsvgQg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK6TXMsvgQg[/video]


----------



## Smith

Oh yes Boofy! We must free bazz of his earplug captors.

[video=youtube;8-iH7XYt1vk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-iH7XYt1vk[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;uCHFheoYyow]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCHFheoYyow[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;77R1Wp6Y_5Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77R1Wp6Y_5Y[/video]


----------



## Kepharel

Hey! Just noticed I haven’t put a rock list up as such. Don’t like rock per se, just rowdy songs which are much more satisfying. Never keen on that Rock Anthem stuff. You know, Van Halen, George Thorogood, Bon Jovi, John Mellencamp and all that redneck bullshit (apologies where necessary). Even more dislike for all that thrash metal bollocks.  Like I said, rowdy, in your face stuff…the kind that makes you want to wind a bicycle chain around your knuckles, leg it down to your local and start talking loudly in the middle of the bingo session. So here are my favs

5. Alright Now..............................Free
4. Under Cover Of The Night...........Rolling Stones
3. Oh Well...................................Fleetwood Mac
2. Start Me Up.............................Rolling Stones
1. King Kong Reggae.....................Todd Rundgren

Completely bonkers and off the chart…. satisfyingly violent guitar and is that a motorbike in the studio? Here it is :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J17v-1rDl1M

Okey, I think I’ll take a rest from this music stuff now and go back to listening to all your stuff. Many Thanks.


----------



## Rider

Springsteen by Eric Church

There's one verse that always hits me just right...

"I bumped in to you by happenstance
You probably wouldn't even know who I am
But if I whispered your name, I bet there'd still be a spark"


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;_WK5kFaavIw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WK5kFaavIw[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;sPyClNoZ1I4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPyClNoZ1I4[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;EbDFDrkENF8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbDFDrkENF8[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

_Don't Jump Off The Roof Dad_ -Tommy Cooper


----------



## Boofy

Can't get enough of Jethro Tull of late.

[video=youtube;YvBpW0ksE-k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvBpW0ksE-k[/video]


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard

Listened to a real classic today, Ides of March,  Vehicle.


----------



## Thaumiel

Boofy said:


> Can't get enough of Jethro Tull of late.



Can't listen to Bourée without wanting to learn how to play the flute. But now, rap...

[video=youtube;k8yKTuvRmPE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8yKTuvRmPE[/video]


----------



## Boofy

Just to clarify, the like was for Bourée. Never for rap. ;D


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;rp_CvHy5CrA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp_CvHy5CrA[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;vAX5hiKXnFg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAX5hiKXnFg[/video]


----------



## Lewdog

I'm listening to the sounds of a river with the frogs in B-minor.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;C4e4W5l9l9k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4e4W5l9l9k[/video]

Gallagher must have been a _big_ influence on Jack White. So many similarities.


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;OZ6G7qwjom4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ6G7qwjom4[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;4ht80uzIhNs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ht80uzIhNs[/video]


----------



## Darkkin

Movie themes today.  _Russia House_, _Papillon, __Thor: The Dark World_, _Doctor Who, _and _The Neverending Story_.


----------



## 20oz

Lana Del Ray - "High by the Beach"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxjw_8RpoNI


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;1SK_17K-5sM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SK_17K-5sM[/video]

This game is not only one of the best I have EVER played. It was one of the best soundtracks too. Beautiful, nostalgic, melancholy.

If you are thinking about playing this game, do NOT look at the comments of these videos! Lots of spoilers.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;sI7XiJgt0vY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI7XiJgt0vY[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

Shoals of Herring - Ewan McColl (Father of the late lamented Kirsty of that ilk)

[video=youtube;6Ov81aogaxg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ov81aogaxg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;n5dhyiqhR7Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5dhyiqhR7Y[/video]

Soooooooooft kitty, waaaaaaaaarm-- oh. Thieves!


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;p4qg0gHD0io]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4qg0gHD0io[/video]

Another good song from this game.


----------



## TMarie

I was given music earlier this week from a friend on the other side of the world ..... Mr. Jimmy Nail has suddenly overtaken long-time favourites.


----------



## Pidgeon84

16 minutes, but I promise this never gets boring. Especially the farther you get into it. 

[video=youtube;yE2ulYKK56U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE2ulYKK56U[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Jx2fp-kKOIw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jx2fp-kKOIw[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;Nhzk72iSBSs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nhzk72iSBSs[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;NQP34q-7QaM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQP34q-7QaM[/video]


----------



## escorial

View attachment 9418


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;n6P0SitRwy8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6P0SitRwy8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;r3fPo5JsPtY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3fPo5JsPtY[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;U1hHsTYdXxY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1hHsTYdXxY[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;25mqmENYHFQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25mqmENYHFQ[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;yy6ZHsM0U5Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy6ZHsM0U5Q[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;GHHIGAM64BE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHHIGAM64BE[/video]

Not the biggest fan of these guys, not my taste... but there are a few good songs off this album.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;QFlKx3YPL5I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFlKx3YPL5I[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

Since I'm not sure about this post: Adult Content Warning 

[video=youtube;Vh3o3hWvrNw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vh3o3hWvrNw[/video]


----------



## AaronR316

[video=youtube;E8gNWqFGNXw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8gNWqFGNXw[/video] This has been stuck in my head all day and don't know why. Maybe it's intuition telling me something that's going to happen lol.


----------



## MadzBear

Russian Roulette - Joan Armatrading.
Listening on vinyl, feeling retro tonight xD


----------



## am_hammy

Some language

[video=youtube;Aa2RSFYcoko]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa2RSFYcoko[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;t7IPcgksDQM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7IPcgksDQM[/video]

Wow, this is really good! Chino Moreno's (lead singer of Deftones) side project Team Sleep. Just found it, and I love it.


----------



## Bloggsworth

Too Too Tootsie Goodbye


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/v_0di2IL440[/video]

nobody told ME.......


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;G7vCgH-0P6k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7vCgH-0P6k[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;4s7CqLuzp5A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s7CqLuzp5A[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;_VkohqIg7aQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VkohqIg7aQ[/video]


----------



## belthagor

Tool - Parabola


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;7rQb2NCuQ64]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rQb2NCuQ64[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;BAVUPu7URbc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAVUPu7URbc[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;9m4685liWb0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m4685liWb0[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;Mt0RA62XWS4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt0RA62XWS4[/video]


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

[video=youtube;bO8A31JJC6o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO8A31JJC6o[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;woR6ohiFeYE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woR6ohiFeYE[/video]


----------



## Boofy

Going back through all the old Homestuck music:
[video=youtube;0Mldr4sSV4s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Mldr4sSV4s[/video]

(The video is awesome, if you have time to watch it all... still, if you wanna read/watch/play the comic, set aside a couple of months. It ain't called the Ulysses of the internet for nothin')


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Maaaan, it's been so long.  I stopped reading when he went on hiatus and forgot where I left off.  Good stuff, though.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;Q-NMioi9Hy8]
://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-NMioi9Hy8[/video]

This is like the only song I ever want to listen to ever again. So catchy it's freaking ridiculous. I LOVE it.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

Deleted


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube_share;zjwdX5tYSdo]http://youtu.be/zjwdX5tYSdo[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;reOO1cMTkSg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reOO1cMTkSg&amp;index=9&amp;list=LLQD3ecOzhcvjgyi0  wt0PFdQ[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;E2VCwBzGdPM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2VCwBzGdPM[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;1LdjVtHqNxs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LdjVtHqNxs[/video]
"The dog has moved from the pipe to 60 cigarettes a day and coughs away his life in the cold neon research lab.... of your betrayal!" x3


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;er8rywaPoSQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er8rywaPoSQ[/video]


----------



## Kepharel

[video=youtube;yJkmHQ2q--I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJkmHQ2q--I[/video]


----------



## Kepharel

[video=youtube;X7Ae8wRvaPo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7Ae8wRvaPo[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

Ohmygod this whole album.

[video=youtube;Sfq4aXf5CX0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sfq4aXf5CX0[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

Warning to the images. Deep message.

[video=youtube;OPXUeeFXc90]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPXUeeFXc90[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;eACL81GlS98]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eACL81GlS98[/video]


----------



## belthagor

[video=youtube;iB23K9tT1JU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB23K9tT1JU[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;pIDA7EgJdY0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIDA7EgJdY0[/video]


----------



## Arcopitcairn

[video=youtube;MWex1mxJfyU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWex1mxJfyU[/video]


----------



## belthagor

[video=youtube;lYPuJTYkmEw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYPuJTYkmEw[/video]


----------



## Kepharel

[video=youtube;BcL---4xQYA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcL---4xQYA[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;FxVWy-NslpI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxVWy-NslpI[/video]


----------



## Kepharel

[video=youtube;WcSLb2phjDk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcSLb2phjDk[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;F-BGKLIf-Fk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-BGKLIf-Fk&amp;list=PLKAm0swRNcktl48k1d9hDIg1USK7gCBh_&amp;index=  7[/video]

Some of the best pop punk I've heard in a while.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;-awWHKaAgzg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-awWHKaAgzg[/video]


----------



## jessakittyface

Truth Hurts- Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;1sAm5UCJ9vA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sAm5UCJ9vA[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;6_YG9XBX04Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_YG9XBX04Y[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;MisLXxaagnM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MisLXxaagnM&amp;index=24&amp;list=PLJOXvq4Acg4Pvu-REDdSamGzpXjz0UB2G[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;FQ2yXWi0ppw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ2yXWi0ppw[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;NjKmCxyKmas]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjKmCxyKmas[/video]

Always loved this song. The band is okay. Really unfortunate what happened with the lead singer... but that's why I just listen to it for the music. Artists and celebrities are just as fallible as anybody else, and that's why one must be careful idolizing them.


----------



## Bloggsworth

_One O'clock Jump_ - Lambert Hendricks & Ross

[video=youtube;5cME67_pX0k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cME67_pX0k[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;KBWfUc5jKiM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBWfUc5jKiM[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;a6FyvK4DO6U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6FyvK4DO6U[/video]

Dope tune.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;7ATfum-LkjY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ATfum-LkjY[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;IPE8tvjvzhs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPE8tvjvzhs[/video]


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

[video=youtube;S7q_12tYZdA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7q_12tYZdA[/video]


----------



## Kepharel

[video=youtube;RzX5BQwplNw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzX5BQwplNw[/video]


----------



## Kepharel

Fear not...this 40's woman is getting dressed NOT undressed :smile: Modern blues made to sound old...a fake masterpiece you might say!

[video=youtube;P91h2jWBAsY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P91h2jWBAsY[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;fablzPZTJiw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fablzPZTJiw[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;BF1DQr5dKW8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF1DQr5dKW8[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;6f8S79ErZxo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6f8S79ErZxo[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;rVxcwe7EcaY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVxcwe7EcaY[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;oI-22oSeYKg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oI-22oSeYKg[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;cLyUcAUMmMY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLyUcAUMmMY[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;NvTNWWL4CW4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvTNWWL4CW4[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;Vqu7i7WCbBY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vqu7i7WCbBY[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;2I_F23r8elw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I_F23r8elw[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;26htBnf2f2o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26htBnf2f2o[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;mpV_6CN6CVc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpV_6CN6CVc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;XcNXq5DUZnk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcNXq5DUZnk[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;YkYSYLDKH2M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkYSYLDKH2M&amp;list=PLKAm0swRNckvzyG-CdD6cy5cwiVmlusAn&amp;index=6[/video]

What a great year for Pop Punk man! Knuckle Puck's first album transcended the genre, Neck Deep's new album is nostalgic prime, and now this pure poetry.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;KtypSRcwIhA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtypSRcwIhA[/video]

Classy throwback to elementary my dear.


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;ivVbOp61Fuc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivVbOp61Fuc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Prince - Sometimes It Snows in April


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;p5HhwecdCQw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5HhwecdCQw[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

Childish Gambino - Freaks and Geeks


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

[video=youtube;2yN4-E81wdc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yN4-E81wdc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;PTOSvEX-YeY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTOSvEX-YeY[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;FTpZp-rRX5A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTpZp-rRX5A[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;GMpZa4ZrgWI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMpZa4ZrgWI[/video]

I think Marshall might be a little crazy like me.


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;v-Su1YXQYek]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-Su1YXQYek[/video]

Split your lungs with blood and thunder!


----------



## Bloggsworth

_To Our Children's Children's Children_ - The Moody Blues


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;1hKSYgOGtos]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hKSYgOGtos[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;Rakape74oNY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rakape74oNY[/video]


----------



## Teb

Gary Moore doing Fleetwood Mac's Need you love so bad.

A god, much missed.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;81G8gvy4aDU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81G8gvy4aDU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;lZoxdPGu_4E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZoxdPGu_4E[/video]


----------



## Ariel

[video=youtube;4zAThXFOy2c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zAThXFOy2c&amp;list=WL&amp;index=15[/video]


----------



## Teb

Working with the old folks int he office tonight so it's Magic radio channel, and the current song is Savage Garden - I knew I loved You


----------



## Kepharel

[video=youtube;R-FxmoVM7X4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-FxmoVM7X4[/video]


----------



## Kepharel

[video=youtube;drGx7JkFSp4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drGx7JkFSp4[/video]


----------



## Kepharel

Damn! .... Just brought a tear to my eye.....

[video=youtube;HG7I4oniOyA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG7I4oniOyA[/video]


----------



## Teb

Old folks gone home, radio retuned to a rock station

Sylvia by Focus just got ramped up in volume, True Prog rock.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;KUn-XOQoN3U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUn-XOQoN3U[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;qWNYnIijb10]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWNYnIijb10[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;8130RLLOiq4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8130RLLOiq4[/video]


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

[video=youtube;_NkRNg0TZOw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NkRNg0TZOw[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;NAWndTTzRm0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAWndTTzRm0&amp;list=PLXc6zG_tpJ8BwjDiDNAyG4W1  8mZaAmdnz&amp;index=3[/video]


----------



## Teb

Vienna by Ultravox.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;uc5gMaw1s1g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc5gMaw1s1g[/video]

A load of memories of me jumping around to the solo at 3:30 when I was nine came flooding in.


----------



## Teb

For Whom The Bell Tolls - Metallica

I love planet rock:thumbl:


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;wV4QEHmbUVQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV4QEHmbUVQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;RsUUviefQSM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsUUviefQSM[/video]

The gradual morphing of the beat from phrase to phrase is incredible. Aphex Twin's music is truly alive.


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;MAZXpKHqMtk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAZXpKHqMtk&amp;list=PLeKr2LW-LgvQRe1YnZFRqynDktIVzX1Uz[/video]


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

[video=youtube;f89FnJZKqu4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f89FnJZKqu4[/video]


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard

Paul Stanley,  Tonight You Belong To Me.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;_AWIqXzvX-U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AWIqXzvX-U[/video]

Great bedtime music. Knocked me out like a light, once. : )


----------



## Ariel

[video=youtube;PU3cGLtULeI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PU3cGLtULeI&amp;list=WL&amp;index=11[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;5qSjwcoucSo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qSjwcoucSo[/video]

Beautiful song.


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;3KL9mRus19o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KL9mRus19o[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;JnATyHNFxSk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnATyHNFxSk[/video]

A fellow Kingstonian!


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;W7nmB20qJv4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7nmB20qJv4[/video]

If that's not a high note, I don't know what is.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;aCyGvGEtOwc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCyGvGEtOwc[/video]

MY TEEN ANGST, GAHHGHSKDJHS! ;P

Seriously though, classic. And probably the only singer I've ever had a crush on. XD #throwback


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;dLHtV_S2HZw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLHtV_S2HZw[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;zssXtgQxhCU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zssXtgQxhCU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;dNNsa_QzYiI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNNsa_QzYiI[/video]


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

[video=youtube_share;kNhpKra0AsM]http://youtu.be/kNhpKra0AsM[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Bruno Spatola said:


> [video=youtube;dNNsa_QzYiI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNNsa_QzYiI[/video]





Was this a bit hit in England, Bruno? I know one of the songwriters (Jody Reynolds) had a hit in the states in 1958 (Endless Sleep)


----------



## Bruno Spatola

mrmustard615 said:


> Was this a bit hit in England, Bruno? I know one of the songwriters (Jody Reynolds) had a hit in the states in 1958 (Endless Sleep)



I doubt it. I've found little info on the artist, and I've only heard the song once on TV. It has few views on YouTube, also, if that's a barometer. Your guess is as good as mine, though I think it deserves more recognition.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;A5QRYbtG3AU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5QRYbtG3AU&amp;index=24&amp;list=PLJOXvq4Acg4Pvu-REDdSamGzpXjz0UB2G[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;Ip77ybU8dzA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip77ybU8dzA&amp;index=27&amp;list=PLJOXvq4Acg4Pvu-REDdSamGzpXjz0UB2G[/video]


----------



## Teb

Love rears it's ugly head - Living Colour


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;C0uFakDj5D8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0uFakDj5D8[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

I always liked Muse. They had some really stellar stuff.

[video=youtube;C-nY_B-K-TU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-nY_B-K-TU[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;4z3gkq_gWL4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z3gkq_gWL4[/video]


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

[video=youtube;eyhMgXmR3w4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyhMgXmR3w4[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;D0W1v0kOELA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0W1v0kOELA[/video]


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Love that Lynyrd Skynyrd, Boofs.  Big fan here.

Here's an old favorite that I haven't heard in awhile.  Thanks, YouTube, you rock.

[video=youtube;pTvbXMRMnHo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTvbXMRMnHo[/video]


----------



## Boofy

You can't beat a bit o' cowbell. Love Blue Oyster Cult... and Christopher Walken ;D

[video=youtube;M6ta5Y3xAhk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6ta5Y3xAhk[/video]


----------



## Kevin

My laptop has suddenly decided I mustn't see any of these videos...on facebook, too * exclamation point in a circle!* I feel so protected... and controlled. I did not vote for this.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

That Christopher Walken... man, the world just wouldn't be the same without him.

[video=youtube;ltDCIim15uU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltDCIim15uU[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;HK9hNj29gb0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK9hNj29gb0[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;emAe6IClGys]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emAe6IClGys[/video]


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

[video=youtube_share;M3w1_E1V46M]http://youtu.be/M3w1_E1V46M[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;6ctrShfIAw4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ctrShfIAw4[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;6Ux6SlOE9Qk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ux6SlOE9Qk[/video]

Oh man, this song. _This song! _Sounds like the mid 2000s.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;a6Y1AE_c8KM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6Y1AE_c8KM[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;mVt38S2qsvY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVt38S2qsvY[/video]

YES! ^_^


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

[video=youtube_share;djuLTycQICE]http://youtu.be/djuLTycQICE[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;3zMrL6N3GDA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zMrL6N3GDA&amp;index=10&amp;list=PLZ1s4Pon2Ch86cN  an0s2fMVVs4iadh6GN[/video]

To think Paramore could have been a "screamo" band if they continued in this direction lol


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube_share;OCBTdMMdCjo]http://youtu.be/OCBTdMMdCjo[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;x1U1Ue_5kq8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1U1Ue_5kq8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;8aXgInZGZhY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aXgInZGZhY[/video]

Such a perfect choice for the _Metal Gear Solid V_ intro. Always liked this track for its evocative study of a dichotomized mind.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;jX-fDKWGbRs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jX-fDKWGbRs[/video]


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

[video=youtube;4UEVyIyibD8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UEVyIyibD8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Jack Black's rendition is almost as good. _Lawrence is gooooooooood at piano! He will be rocking in ma shooooooow!_

[video=youtube;vG5La6k6eTI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG5La6k6eTI[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

CALIFORNIA HERE WE COME
RIGHT BACK WHERE WE STARTED FROM
CALIFORNNIIIIIAAAAAA

[video=youtube;03QCbAZcMwg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03QCbAZcMwg[/video]


----------



## Ariel

[video=youtube;qIIPxq9SZeI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIIPxq9SZeI[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;pY0ZyF0FARs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY0ZyF0FARs[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;oh03JO6EFjo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh03JO6EFjo[/video]


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

[video=youtube;bjSpO2B6G4s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjSpO2B6G4s[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;-Z_NvVMUcG8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Z_NvVMUcG8[/video]


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

[video=youtube;g4flAZEgtjs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4flAZEgtjs[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;GQ3w2s3UxO4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ3w2s3UxO4[/video]


----------



## belthagor

[video=youtube;HcgEHrwdSO4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcgEHrwdSO4[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;JlYXp_3A64k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlYXp_3A64k[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;tXhdjJ2Z3qE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXhdjJ2Z3qE[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

Never forget that this song exists.

[video=youtube;VDvr08sCPOc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDvr08sCPOc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Can I try, at least? I'd really prefer to.

[video=youtube;2kZJK5g_OsU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kZJK5g_OsU[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/NHOf3s70w-c[/video]


----------



## dither

Radio one, man.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;H4rYaLBUpLA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4rYaLBUpLA[/video]

Fantastic cover.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;GLNni7IL268]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLNni7IL268[/video]

The one good thing that came out of Twilight.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;AzlMeTxVdH8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzlMeTxVdH8[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;RvnkAtWcKYg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvnkAtWcKYg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;03hC_Ml8aAM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03hC_Ml8aAM[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

My new favorite band, and not just for the awesome videos. 

[video=youtube;UgV7hnjoyt0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgV7hnjoyt0[/video]


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

[video=youtube;zUQiUFZ5RDw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUQiUFZ5RDw[/video]


----------



## Teb

Take On Me - Ah-Ha

80's radio station :-s


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/KHrQfQUDGsk[/video]


Once......


----------



## TipGrundlefunk

I'm listening to the long drawn out death-rattle of a dying pun... again.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Man, sort of can't believe I couldn't find this on Youtube.  Well, it was attached to another song, this is better quality.

http://ashtraybabyhead.com/track/mir

Remember hearing this on the radio, takes me back.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;tM1RS_5IAiE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM1RS_5IAiE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;RyYl9oELG-I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyYl9oELG-I[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;vly-9n5qaVM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vly-9n5qaVM[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;rVxcwe7EcaY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVxcwe7EcaY[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;rhZyyD7zee0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhZyyD7zee0[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;cOsVVeojMZs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOsVVeojMZs[/video]


----------



## Dave Watson

Had this song on repeat for the past few days. Sublime. 

[video=youtube;LLji1buqZOk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLji1buqZOk[/video]


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

[video=youtube;-DTj_KLqp_s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DTj_KLqp_s[/video]


----------



## TipGrundlefunk

Here's what's on my playlist right now...

Tom Traubert's Blues (Four Sheets to the Wind in Copenhagen) - Tom Waits
Drive in Saturday - David Bowie
A Hard Rain's a-Gonna Fall - The Big 'D' Man
Eiledon - Big Country
Rock The Casbah - The Clash
Dry The Rain - The Beta Band
Birthday - The Sugar Cubes
Dawn of a New Day - O'Donel Levy

That's the next 30 min or so...


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;EDMo8A9jHzQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDMo8A9jHzQ[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;BQeMxWjpr-Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQeMxWjpr-Y[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;McvanFQJxOk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McvanFQJxOk[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;8ppz-cwLeqo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ppz-cwLeqo[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;Hjeto9NOU-w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hjeto9NOU-w[/video]

Big. Groovy. Funker.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;CqAFqyooMFs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqAFqyooMFs&amp;list=LLQD3ecOzhcvjgyi0wt0PFdQ&amp;  index=1[/video]


----------



## joshybo

One of the most beautiful songs I've ever had the pleasure of listening to.

[video=youtube;ADgYKvTWssM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADgYKvTWssM[/video]


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

[video=youtube_share;oCEgsqmz_Bw]http://youtu.be/oCEgsqmz_Bw[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;Yzy3-12VVzE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yzy3-12VVzE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;yVbBQDnyB5Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVbBQDnyB5Q[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;99BQNRU8BMI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=99BQNRU8BMI[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;pY43jkM7qkM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY43jkM7qkM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;cRt1gc0e1MY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRt1gc0e1MY[/video]


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

[video=youtube;EBas3UVarBw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBas3UVarBw[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;iplpKwxFH2I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iplpKwxFH2I[/video]


----------



## No Cat No Cradle

[video=youtube;Q6Xc874hMl4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6Xc874hMl4[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;cWvBjA9293I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWvBjA9293I[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;N2n68Td3cTg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2n68Td3cTg[/video]

My half-brother's friend was in this band. Pretty good, used to have their CD. Don't know what happened to it unfortunately. I don't think they're together anymore.


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;wEBv3eB1yjk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=wEBv3eB1yjk[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;wTRVIBoF89c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTRVIBoF89c[/video]

Wow.


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/8dq8cUA8pDI[/video]

only 1 min


----------



## salexzee

Nobody But You - The Black Keys


----------



## LeeC

Imagine yourself alone in a natural meadow in tune with nature's rhythms. Close by a Lark is ascending. I don't need our modern gadgets to hear this, as it's embeded in my head. 

[video=youtube;3b0rN43q6jo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3b0rN43q6jo[/video]


----------



## Khalid M

^ Hey that's sweet!

As for me I have this stuck in my head the last few days:
[video=youtube;yUmZQisj8UI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUmZQisj8UI[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;NQP34q-7QaM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQP34q-7QaM[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;xaa6fA8wRXo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaa6fA8wRXo[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;ujuBKQRa5BA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujuBKQRa5BA[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;rEZH0t5Yozw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEZH0t5Yozw[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;FDPMmaHWj1I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDPMmaHWj1I[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;FbWLwIi42uA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbWLwIi42uA[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/4ACqmG9dBjI[/video]

this will amaze you.....promise


----------



## Smith

Frickin' amazing talent. Easily the best voice I've ever heard. <3 Haley Williams

[video=youtube;KVybZvrIbOM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVybZvrIbOM[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

it's an oldies kind of night

[video=youtube;0IUV-QxwlRM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IUV-QxwlRM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;s6PUZAmG-m4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6PUZAmG-m4[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;EZVNpHNdbik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZVNpHNdbik[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;XuDcsKDGGHM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuDcsKDGGHM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;lt-udg9zQSE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt-udg9zQSE[/video]


----------



## Teb

Tuesday's Gone by Lynyrd Skynyrd

If I could get Youtube on this work PC you would all be listening to it.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;fNLhxKpfCnA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNLhxKpfCnA[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;OfJaDtNGE2Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfJaDtNGE2Q[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

Such a good energy to this song.

[video=youtube;MWALcKh2kds]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWALcKh2kds[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;HrxX9TBj2zY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrxX9TBj2zY[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;2S7ZvaWLsmA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S7ZvaWLsmA[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;X8cmbmwFAl8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=X8cmbmwFAl8&amp;list  =PLXmO7YpI1--1wNq27fx5pRAje8MBoklS6[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;-9JOmU2jFUo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9JOmU2jFUo[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;BU5uHkRQ3Vk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU5uHkRQ3Vk[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;1-yzqgwTVi8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-yzqgwTVi8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/C_ksYL26lZE[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;brdVbqxYYrQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brdVbqxYYrQ[/video]

*whistles*


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;JjMAz98pnEw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjMAz98pnEw[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;DpYhQpfyU1U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpYhQpfyU1U[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

_No one's Bovered_ - Sleaford Mods


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;OzzKBxlIiEQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzzKBxlIiEQ[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;BKVdhyslVQo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKVdhyslVQo[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;cMp57bUzOB8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMp57bUzOB8[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube_share;0FnscB53l_4]http://youtu.be/0FnscB53l_4[/video]


----------



## 20oz

Dommin - "Falling into Ashes"


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;UjDS5f_B2cU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjDS5f_B2cU[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;2xxugNQUtpE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xxugNQUtpE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;k9Itt02QOO0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9Itt02QOO0[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;jwDlcx3HWAU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwDlcx3HWAU[/video]


----------



## Phury

[video=youtube;AMb6rPBT5BE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMb6rPBT5BE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;RpLmNYHv6_0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpLmNYHv6_0[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/wklSXNPtiPA[/video]

sugar plum...sugar plum fairy


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;froxEDdnouc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=froxEDdnouc[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;HEluoeMLTCI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEluoeMLTCI[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;ygp8NblCY0Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygp8NblCY0Q[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/cF52fvlTln4[/video]

good cover


----------



## escorial

dedicated to mrmustard


[video]https://youtu.be/6KD9X_c8W8M[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;CUvX1zbhUU8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUvX1zbhUU8[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

_Hello _- Adele


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;DbwlGv9SWfY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbwlGv9SWfY[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;2KBBbSTQf6U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KBBbSTQf6U[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;DKL4X0PZz7M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKL4X0PZz7M[/video]


----------



## Teb

[video=youtube;30nl_fsX8bw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30nl_fsX8bw[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;yX6FsTIq6ls]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX6FsTIq6ls[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;p6eC8C-K1Vs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6eC8C-K1Vs[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;uMK0prafzw0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMK0prafzw0[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;Dnc8lX1INvY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dnc8lX1INvY[/video]

Aww, this is the coolest thing ever!


----------



## ismith

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DQ6xfcmmgII


----------



## 20oz

Miracle of Sound - "Sirona"

[video=youtube;ai0ufYO0uXI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai0ufYO0uXI[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;3DLVLRpKtYc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DLVLRpKtYc[/video]


----------



## ismith

"The Blood Moon" by Deer Tick


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/PY_29_E9kRM[/video]


inner resources


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Great Delfonics cover. 

[video=youtube;aIXyKmElvv8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIXyKmElvv8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/D9G6bQSCGBk[/video]

those ad people can make it work sometimes


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;XgFtQPgHyek]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgFtQPgHyek[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/bU7j97ZIGdQ[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;tlpyVFGpR8k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlpyVFGpR8k[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;usNsCeOV4GM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usNsCeOV4GM[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;T65rW_SIzg0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T65rW_SIzg0[/video]
history shows again and again how nature points out the folly of men


----------



## Kevin

^^ the boys don't seem to care... as long as the music's right. no need for deep meaning. Just give them some guitar riffs. Ha.  _Ironman_? or um... _She don't use Jelly_... fun stuff.


----------



## kilroy214

This has always been one of my favorite poems and classical compositions. They meld beautifully, and appropriately for Halloween.

[video=youtube;JS91p-vmSf0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS91p-vmSf0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]



Original German
Der Erlkonig
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe

Wer reitet so spät durch Nacht und Wind?
 Es ist der Vater mit seinem Kind;
 Er hat den Knaben wohl in dem Arm,
 Er faßt ihn sicher, er hält ihn warm.

 "Mein Sohn, was birgst du so bang dein Gesicht?" –
"Siehst, Vater, du den Erlkönig nicht?
 Den Erlenkönig mit Kron und Schweif?" –
"Mein Sohn, es ist ein Nebelstreif."

 "Du liebes Kind, komm, geh mit mir!
 Gar schöne Spiele spiel' ich mit dir;
 Manch' bunte Blumen sind an dem Strand,
 Meine Mutter hat manch gülden Gewand." –

"Mein Vater, mein Vater, und hörest du nicht,
 Was Erlenkönig mir leise verspricht?" –
"Sei ruhig, bleibe ruhig, mein Kind;
 In dürren Blättern säuselt der Wind." –

"Willst, feiner Knabe, du mit mir gehn?
 Meine Töchter sollen dich warten schön;
 Meine Töchter führen den nächtlichen Reihn,
 Und wiegen und tanzen und singen dich ein." –

"Mein Vater, mein Vater, und siehst du nicht dort
 Erlkönigs Töchter am düstern Ort?" –
"Mein Sohn, mein Sohn, ich seh' es genau:
 Es scheinen die alten Weiden so grau. –"

 "Ich liebe dich, mich reizt deine schöne Gestalt;
 Und bist du nicht willig, so brauch' ich Gewalt." –
"Mein Vater, mein Vater, jetzt faßt er mich an!
 Erlkönig hat mir ein Leids getan!" –

Dem Vater grauset's, er reitet geschwind,
 Er hält in Armen das ächzende Kind,
 Erreicht den Hof mit Müh' und Not;
 In seinen Armen das Kind war tot.



English adaptation

Who rides there so late through the night dark and drear?
 The father it is, with his infant so dear;
 He holdeth the boy tightly clasp'd in his arm,
 He holdeth him safely, he keepeth him warm.

 "My son, wherefore seek'st thou thy face thus to hide?"
 "Look, father, the Erl-King is close by our side!
 Dost see not the Erl-King, with crown and with train?"
 "My son, 'tis the mist rising over the plain."

 "Oh, come, thou dear infant! oh come thou with me!
 For many a game I will play there with thee;
 On my strand, lovely flowers their blossoms unfold,
 My mother shall grace thee with garments of gold."

 "My father, my father, and dost thou not hear
 The words that the Erl-King now breathes in mine ear?"
 "Be calm, dearest child, 'tis thy fancy deceives;
 'Tis the sad wind that sighs through the withering leaves."

 "Wilt go, then, dear infant, wilt go with me there?
 My daughters shall tend thee with sisterly care;
 My daughters by night their glad festival keep,
 They'll dance thee, and rock thee, and sing thee to sleep."

 "My father, my father, and dost thou not see,
 How the Erl-King his daughters has brought here for me?"
 "My darling, my darling, I see it aright,
 'Tis the aged grey willows deceiving thy sight."

 "I love thee, I'm charm'd by thy beauty, dear boy!
 And if thou'rt unwilling, then force I'll employ."
 "My father, my father, he seizes me fast,
 For sorely the Erl-King has hurt me at last."

 The father now gallops, with terror half wild,
 He grasps in his arms the poor shuddering child;
 He reaches his courtyard with toil and with dread, –
The child in his arms finds he motionless, dead.


----------



## kilroy214

Kevin said:


> ^^ the boys don't seem to care... as long as the music's right. no need for deep meaning. Just give them some guitar riffs. Ha.  _Ironman_? or um... _She don't use Jelly_... fun stuff.



Nothing but blues and Elvis


----------



## Kevin

^^^ (2 up) wow. I didn't remember it as a song. We studied that one in high school. I couldn't believe how dreary it made me feel. Sort of my introduction to poetry (never got Frost). "Gooo-eerrr tehh." We learned all about the umlaut. "Yo-Hahn Saybahst-yun Fahn... Gooo-eerrr-teh" Teacher said it was old testament themed: _fear God. _God, I thought it was dreary. I mean he dies; the son dies.  Interesting, though.


----------



## kilroy214

I never knew about it as a poem or a song until I was in music appreciation in college. Shubert is one of my favorite classical composers, and when I heard composition and the poem together, it was kind of one of those moments where you felt art actually move you.


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/0uQ_X6nQ8xk[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;hhn9H_LuyLU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhn9H_LuyLU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/INuD2D7R8bk[/video]


----------



## escorial

for weeks on youtube i have been searching for a music video i watched in a pub in a drunken state and cannot find it...it's a black and white video of young skateboarders..looks early 50's footage and they all have striped t-shirts going down a road and music dubbed over it..anyway i was distracted because i was talking to a french woman and man i've searched high and low...thought i found the tune yesterday but now i'm not sure...it's even the tune....


[video]https://youtu.be/pUGVqup9ZGo[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;fjjt3eDHiXc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjjt3eDHiXc[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;SO0C5nIXDZ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SO0C5nIXDZ4[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;neGdoqsuiN8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neGdoqsuiN8[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;xtZYroSr4iQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtZYroSr4iQ[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;_QP6Mi0vz50]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QP6Mi0vz50&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/DKL4X0PZz7M[/video]


travel it well smith my friend


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;K4fNqoHzeO4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4fNqoHzeO4[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;Ja9aXTZFwqM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja9aXTZFwqM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;7UzPJ6EW4jI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UzPJ6EW4jI[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;cYGmz1nVgUE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYGmz1nVgUE[/video]


----------



## ismith

Nirvana keeps me (in)sane.


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;CGqP5LDa6GU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGqP5LDa6GU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ZQNYRY5nJ0k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQNYRY5nJ0k[/video]


----------



## Ariel

[video=youtube;IKs5OsT4dIY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKs5OsT4dIY&amp;index=34&amp;list=WL[/video]


----------



## 20oz

[video=youtube;laVWyQnIicU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laVWyQnIicU[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;07Al-MSlCbU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07Al-MSlCbU[/video]​


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

[video=youtube;fMVQeNIGzho]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMVQeNIGzho[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;qiiyq2xrSI0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiiyq2xrSI0[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

Yeah, I'm gangsta, don't make a big deal about it or anything.

[video=youtube;FfHtiCVA5d8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfHtiCVA5d8[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;RYr96YYEaZY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYr96YYEaZY[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;-HPliajHoqU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HPliajHoqU[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;irebRU5t80A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irebRU5t80A[/video]


----------



## Minu

[video=youtube;eSaa3vC_n2k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSaa3vC_n2k[/video]

Maybe cause I was fortunate enough to actually get a "seat". Not a nosebleed either, but actually quite good. According to what I read, the concrete sold out in 30 minutes.


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;UyJR5sGEdaM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyJR5sGEdaM[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;BthQrG3AqxU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BthQrG3AqxU[/video]​


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/CwpyZ48MawQ[/video]

the best music is born from having sfa....historical fact for me


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;S14IHuVC0uE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S14IHuVC0uE[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;JS5hoctgStw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS5hoctgStw&amp;index=2&amp;list=PL0LhD3FXNk4PBa5Y  JH4jkwFS2Am0Pra7C[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/saOKq1dPsyg[/video]

vive la france


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;qVwckL8Q3_Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVwckL8Q3_Y[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/0O1v_7T6p8U[/video]

hey..!...hey...!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;4CAz6F9GFQc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CAz6F9GFQc[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

Tattoo by Caravan Palace.


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;_ElORM9O-0U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ElORM9O-0U[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/F3RYvO2X0Oo[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> [video]https://youtu.be/F3RYvO2X0Oo[/video]



Never heard this song before. Thanks for sharing it with us here. 

How about the following?

[video=youtube;bmzjcqcDpso]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmzjcqcDpso[/video]​


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;zBrwaCjJIFU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBrwaCjJIFU[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;SIdhZBgrRLc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIdhZBgrRLc[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;Oxhxe9aNFHc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxhxe9aNFHc[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

Better than the Disney version.

[video=youtube;HtkGluLhnGU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtkGluLhnGU[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;72YszOdxdnM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72YszOdxdnM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;liTSRH4fix4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liTSRH4fix4[/video]

Vive la différence!

* * *​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;ZvNQ3WJs_BM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvNQ3WJs_BM[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;_GMQLjzVGfw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GMQLjzVGfw[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;RmyefaM98ds]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmyefaM98ds[/video]​


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/KpN_TOP9hg8[/video]


suggs


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/IgPRI6-8Efw[/video]


imagi​ne


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/4EDjA5G8GnM[/video]

a remix of a classic......


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;5u5LZ-DN3iA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5u5LZ-DN3iA[/video]​


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/yEhEmiVMfMg[/video]

took me a while to get this version but it grew on me.....weird but diff


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;1sQU5VSHmig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sQU5VSHmig[/video]​


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;39ZfjX9qmwo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39ZfjX9qmwo[/video]

SO. DOPE.


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;UKp2CrfmVfw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKp2CrfmVfw[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;1pGhyQu1Xjs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pGhyQu1Xjs[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;06X5HYynP5E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06X5HYynP5E[/video]


----------



## JustRob

I have difficulty hearing song lyrics although I can remember tunes and even the tones of singers' voices and play them back in my mind. As a result my brain tends to find suitable words to fit the songs which were never intended. The consequence of this is that my angel and I have a selection of songs that are forever corrupted by my substitute lyrics. One example is that song about the bra from _Mary Poppins _"Super colour stretch elastic, sexy and precocious." It was just unfortunate that it occurred to me while we were walking around the ladies lingerie department in a department store and I spontaneously burst into song.

This evening while we were playing a game on my angel's iPad which needed significant concentration I heard a song at the back of my mind and mentioned it to her. Now neither of us is in a fit state to continue playing the game as we can't get it out of our heads. So the song that we're both listening to in our minds in this silent room is the one by Abba about the pooper scooper and we wish that we could turn it off.


----------



## Aquarius

There were four of us at home, three sisters and one brother. We spent many happy hours of our childhood re-creating songs in our own unique manner and singing them with gusto. One of them occasionally comes to mind - and makes me smile.


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;yi2AX14eRbk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi2AX14eRbk[/video] ​


----------



## Aquarius

Posted something twice in error.

Sorry!​


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;9ckv6-yhnIY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ckv6-yhnIY[/video]


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;9jg4ekLG9Zo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jg4ekLG9Zo[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;L3xpmfJp0Xc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3xpmfJp0Xc[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;d1yacHCVI2o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1yacHCVI2o[/video]

blink makes me happy lol

"Might as well act like you want to hear it, 'cuz otherwise we'll play it twice."


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;oUe4UHemjrs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUe4UHemjrs[/video]

Best chase music _ever_.


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/LA9q1dyHDzU[/video]

the quite one.....


----------



## Deleted member 56686

It says it's not available in my country, Esc (I thought anything would be available in the US or UK, go figure)


----------



## escorial

some are just greedy MrM....


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/qwXIXQD7jUM[/video]

took me a while but i got to like it.......


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/Q4oInT79CUk[/video]

like the video as much as the cover song..boss but sad


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;xTeI65yrhGw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTeI65yrhGw[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;4nWxTaQI6T8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nWxTaQI6T8[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;BpmJh2CjSIA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpmJh2CjSIA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;-r679Hhs9Zs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r679Hhs9Zs[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;GHOXC5N__WI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHOXC5N__WI[/video]

This whole album is a masterpiece! My favorite again for right now.


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;vPx0n9LrgmQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPx0n9LrgmQ[/video]​


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;LTGnujQfcRg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTGnujQfcRg[/video]


----------



## Teb

[video=youtube;UqLRqzTp6Rk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqLRqzTp6Rk[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;w9V8E12clcw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9V8E12clcw[/video]

lol


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;M07JvSHlxkw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M07JvSHlxkw[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;kAMDVkK9nUE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAMDVkK9nUE&amp;index=1&amp;list=PLU2ZtsT7Ckxp7KWU  N6ohLuItDYE0bZDn8[/video]

"Jealousy is just love and hate at the same time." Dayum man, I love Drake. One of the few rappers I listen to.


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/VjEGz4rzXI4[/video]

and no religion too


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;-zzP29emgpg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zzP29emgpg&amp;index=5&amp;list=PLU2ZtsT7Ckxp7KWUN6ohLuItD  YE0bZDn8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/fN3xz1_BjSs[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;Tng4OluHqsk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tng4OluHqsk[/video]

I'm crying, Tommy Wiseau's "The Room".


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;v4P-RaR1MJM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4P-RaR1MJM[/video]


----------



## Smith

^First you helped me find I the Mighty, and now this band. This is some crazy good stuff! At least what I've heard of the Self-Destruction album so far.

[video=youtube;oPq3Y7fgFLY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPq3Y7fgFLY&amp;index=6&amp;list=PLpEAADqzDFW26B3z  2bkb6dZIrmueflKBr[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;1DJ3-BVMjOs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DJ3-BVMjOs[/video]


----------



## dale

"Cold turkey's getting stale
Tonight I'm eating crow
Fermented salmonella poison oak no
There's a drought at the fountain of youth
And I'm dehydrated
My tongue is swelling up
I say one, two
One, two, three, four............................"

[video=youtube;8hhGH7d8qRw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hhGH7d8qRw[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;CcXnt0y3RxM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcXnt0y3RxM&amp;list=PLSzc8qDCWuGnxXpVCUJ-1HdFsfICSRzx_&amp;index=3[/video]

Sick concept album.


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/jKa0Par8Un8[/video]

the lizard king


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/Rr15tXvVkQQ[/video]


----------



## escorial

the above song i bought as a single and this was the b side...should have been a double a side i reckon.....



[video]https://youtu.be/H2htv4JwiU0[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;ckSl1teci3E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckSl1teci3E[/video]


----------



## Sonata

I have just had this sent to me - wait for the "drop" at about 1.20 minutes - it is amazing.

[video=youtube;xPKqr9z71FU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPKqr9z71FU[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;q0gC7EnsYFs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?q0gC7EnsYFs[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;Dq6YmSVAOG8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dq6YmSVAOG8[/video]


----------



## dale

lol. i usually don't listen to this country....but this a great one...

[video=youtube;-x70_ord3UQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x70_ord3UQ[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;3JcxBIrZQO8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JcxBIrZQO8[/video]


----------



## escorial

I'm going through a rolling stone faze......


----------



## Red Sonja

[video=youtube;__biilMpnmw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__biilMpnmw[/video]

I'm listening to this song because it has been stuck in my head for the last couple of days.  ("Again" - Alice in Chains)


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;7ZDyrzzpqSk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZDyrzzpqSk[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;fLiLIHBAF94]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLiLIHBAF94[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;RP3XTnaiFTA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP3XTnaiFTA[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;eisfZJij9MU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eisfZJij9MU[/video]

:'/

Don't know whether to smile at this or be sad. Definition of bitter-sweet I suppose.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;hPX9h5OrlhU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPX9h5OrlhU[/video]

I love this band. So beautiful. ^_^


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/qVT3T_vWVsg[/video]


miss you


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/auheKkW6zn8[/video]

 just think of the animals you will eat this christmas


----------



## LeeC

escorial said:


> [video]https://youtu.be/auheKkW6zn8[/video]
> 
> just think of the animals you will eat this christmas


Beautiful thought es  In my early culture we understood that physical life is fueled by life, but without respect for all the other life forms that sustain us, our excesses will be our own undoing.


----------



## JustRob

I'm still puzzling over misheard lyrics. I've just listened to the theme from _The Good, The Bad and The Ugly _in which at one point the men with gruff voices apparently sing "Don't smudge your make-up." Is this a mantra for film extras? Little could spoil this piece though. I don't know whether the lyrics sound like that in this online version.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1PfrmCGFnk


----------



## JustRob

escorial said:


> [video]https://youtu.be/auheKkW6zn8[/video]
> 
> just think of the animals you will eat this christmas



I'll go with the environmental message but actually prefer the old more rhythmic renditions of this song. Songs can easily get mangled by singers attempting to inject greater feeling into them without sufficient feeling for the essence of the songs themselves.



LeeC said:


> Beautiful thought es  In my early culture we understood that physical life is fueled by life, but without respect for all the other life forms that sustain us, our excesses will be our own undoing.



The film _Avatar_ is heavily into that theme. I've become a great fan of it since we got a 3D TV and the 3D Blu-ray version. The music's not bad either. The key common factor is the word "indigenous" I suppose.

Speaking of indigenous people and species, I heard that in Scotland the native Pine Marten numbers are increasing while the number of alien American grey squirrels is decreasing there. Scientists aren't sure what's happening, whether it's predation or whether the locals are just scaring the bejabbers out of the incomers. It can only be good news for our indigenous and incredibly cute little red squirrels, which are now endangered, though. Nature doesn't necessarily need our help, just restraint on interference.

P.S. Apologies for the consecutive posts. There was a long time gap between them and such things easily happen when one is responding to earlier posts elsewhere on the page.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;MTFSteGdktU]https://youtu.be/MTFSteGdktU[/video]


----------



## JustRob

Listening to and watching Jeff Lynne's ELO In Concert at the BBC on TV. Classic but still phenomenal.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

JustRob said:


> Listening to and watching Jeff Lynne's ELO In Concert at the BBC on TV. Classic but still phenomenal.



I've heard just about every single song Jeff Lynne has ever written, produced, or performed on.

My father was a huge fan before he died. As much as I love just about everything (save Secret Messages and some of Discovery) I can safely say I do not like the new album.


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/fTr89ENLZPc[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;KlmPtDwsrfQ]https://youtu.be/KlmPtDwsrfQ[/video]

An old demo I posted of a song I wrote way back when. This recording is from 2011.


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/_FRRVIwIlzM[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/mnBkpmNCj0s[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/_6v6sNxBXwM[/video]

the ghost


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;W6H8WcTPnWM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6H8WcTPnWM[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;AezhGydKWgQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AezhGydKWgQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;YSve0o8xJRQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSve0o8xJRQ[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;-E0N-5FjUrI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-E0N-5FjUrI[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;XD1cxSE25ck]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD1cxSE25ck[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;4Eo84jDIMKI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Eo84jDIMKI[/video]


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;N5enlLwo94M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5enlLwo94M[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;rpO4lji8lR0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpO4lji8lR0[/video]


----------



## escorial

stumbled on this...one appreciates the song more than the content


[video]https://youtu.be/JobolRMC_Bg[/video]

base and drums rock man


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;U9TByT3QlWc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9TByT3QlWc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ZzX-fkAtIQ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzX-fkAtIQ0[/video]


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

[video=youtube;h5EofwRzit0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5EofwRzit0[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;bWBGw1ytBoE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWBGw1ytBoE[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;QrGrOK8oZG8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=QrGrOK8oZG8[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;hOeDHr4HWSc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOeDHr4HWSc[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;Az1FSLfZxH4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Az1FSLfZxH4[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;2JLK02Fgyn4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JLK02Fgyn4[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;3fKxkI7emNY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fKxkI7emNY[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;dUegJBEusoI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUegJBEusoI[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;VsIg6DypHw4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsIg6DypHw4[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;CSlb-2m_RYg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSlb-2m_RYg[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;6arrykFP7K4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6arrykFP7K4[/video]


----------



## Winston

RIP, Lemmy.  Awww, who am I s4itting!  He ain't resting!!!

[video=youtube;FL7-sbiGlzw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=FL7-sbiGlzw[/video]


----------



## dale

"got myself a one-way ticket...
goin the wrong way....
gonna change my evil ways....
one of these days..............................."

[video=youtube;XNdagpIgItw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNdagpIgItw[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;OT221R3-UAk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT221R3-UAk[/video]


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Any song by sabaton.  Cos what's better than war history and Swedish heavy metal. Lol


----------



## dale

the telephone is ringin....i got you under my wheels...

[video=youtube;GHTDiqUwLS4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHTDiqUwLS4[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;I_7yFoa0Alc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_7yFoa0Alc[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;4zPmv2MC6I4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zPmv2MC6I4[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;KGHA9oO1Ybg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGHA9oO1Ybg[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/rnVVhP5Q9lw[/video]


something


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;H9IoGm8KCXk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9IoGm8KCXk[/video]


----------



## aj47

http://www.pandora.com/deb-talan/bird-flies-out/bird-flies-out


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/08e9k-c91E8[/video]

i am a man of constant sorrow


----------



## Bloggsworth

Roadrunner - The Modern Lovers (I'm watching "School of Rock.")


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;kg1iBg9fuzU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kg1iBg9fuzU[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;0EygqL--RW4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EygqL--RW4[/video]


----------



## dale

ok. so i'm a closet mariah fan. got a problem with it?

[video=youtube;tov22NtCMC4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tov22NtCMC4[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/AHcI8KlmlLw[/video]


is it you


----------



## Smith

Pluralized said:


> [video=youtube;0EygqL--RW4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EygqL--RW4[/video]



That was an awesome song haha. Love Bruce Lee.

Where did you find that beautifully majestic profile picture?


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;EGrS3V4xxwo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGrS3V4xxwo[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;Kkd91Is47wU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kkd91Is47wU&amp;index=28&amp;list=PL38A8A36100E495  38[/video]

I always like their covers more than the originals.


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;Q8uONLM5U-I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8uONLM5U-I[/video]​


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;j39iw8JB5Dc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j39iw8JB5Dc[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;2Yz09lNrf7Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Yz09lNrf7Q[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;gd3C9aAupQI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gd3C9aAupQI[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;x5Ye8fBEkcc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5Ye8fBEkcc[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;gmNNNARFfgs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmNNNARFfgs[/video]

WOW.


----------



## Rookish

[video=youtube;uTHTrPEVqjY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTHTrPEVqjY[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;OygJD5D9s-s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OygJD5D9s-s[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/re61B8sKQWk[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;idw5lgaqif8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idw5lgaqif8[/video]


----------



## Dalton

[video=youtube;3J5mE-J1WLk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J5mE-J1WLk[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;gTjKvEv2d4o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTjKvEv2d4o[/video]


----------



## dale

happy music.....

[video=youtube;cLa1CyfAko0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLa1CyfAko0[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;9VH6iGPrlec]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VH6iGPrlec[/video]​


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;N_KSNKNckfs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_KSNKNckfs[/video]


----------



## joshybo

[video=youtube;64evH5B-ZDU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64evH5B-ZDU[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;s0ZKcB2c928]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0ZKcB2c928[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;mrLSV_q6RDU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrLSV_q6RDU[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/4HLY1NTe04M[/video]


​v


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;OO6YTmAmU0U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO6YTmAmU0U[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;5M5Z93cyu04]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M5Z93cyu04[/video]


----------



## Smith

Not a huge Chevelle fan, but hey, this song is pretty good.

[video=youtube;trinU3VD1Zo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trinU3VD1Zo[/video]


----------



## Kevin

[FONT="wf_segoe-ui_light"]POW! - Eyesight - YouTube[/FONT]
[FONT="wf_segoe-ui_normal"]m.youtube.com[/FONT]
[FONT="wf_segoe-ui_normal"]Fight [/FONT]


----------



## Dalton

[video=youtube;VyXEvDXqeeI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyXEvDXqeeI[/video]


----------



## Smith

Classic.

[video=youtube;tMItRuTYPZI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMItRuTYPZI[/video]


----------



## Kevin

Furlong- GoldClass 











*Furlong *
 by #GoldClass 




Provided to YouTube by BWSCD, Inc.

 Furlong · Gold Class

 It's You

℗ 2015 Gold Class
℗ 2015 felte

 Released on: 2015-09-04

 Composer: Adam Curley
 Composer: Evan James Purdey
 Composer: Jon Shurb
 Composer: Mark Hewitt
 Lyricist: Adam Curley
 Music Publisher: Copyright Control

 Auto-generated by YouTube. 


 


----------



## Kevin

*Julian Casablancas+The Voidz - Take Me in Your Army (Official Audio w/ Lyrics) *
 by CultRecordsNYC


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;L9GJ50PD9N0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9GJ50PD9N0[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;96RZYvw9ENs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96RZYvw9ENs&amp;list=PL9rYTZUZHoEpms-edH2aXT1ZfJ_251LTm&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

I found this appropriate.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;MMmljYkdr-w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMmljYkdr-w[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;HwKOojr-xMA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwKOojr-xMA[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;2O0CNGZaLDE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O0CNGZaLDE[/video]

"Think of the future. Think of your dreams. You'll get away from here. You'll get away eventually."

<3


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;-AOih9Ermpc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AOih9Ermpc&amp;list=PLKcGEIO7V0rVhj83rokxrpnGzxf_htj3D[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;FTl5bRYxe80]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTl5bRYxe80[/video]


----------



## Dalton

[video=youtube;n26lOHrQoSY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n26lOHrQoSY[/video]

Seeing them in March, beyond excited.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;Mry2fsA1TEw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mry2fsA1TEw[/video]

If you haven't seen this short film, check it out! And Zack Hemsey is such a talented composer. Wish he had more recognition.


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;OkyrIRyrRdY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkyrIRyrRdY[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;_uNFe2KHEmw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uNFe2KHEmw[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;UNq9gmY_Oz4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNq9gmY_Oz4[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;NtxmnBQmfZs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtxmnBQmfZs[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;Zzyfcys1aLM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzyfcys1aLM[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video]https://youtu.be/shf8qEOKkzQ[/video]

remix-imagine to


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> [video]https://youtu.be/shf8qEOKkzQ[/video]
> 
> remix-imagine to



_*





*_
_Imagine there’s no Heaven.
 It’s easy if you try.
No Hell below us,
Above us only sky.
Imagine all the people
  Living for today.

Imagine there’s no countries.
It isn’t hard to do.
Nothing to kill or die for.
And no religion too.
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace.

Imagine no possessions. 
I wonder if you can.
No need for greed or hunger.
A brotherhood of man.
Imagine all the people,
Sharing all the world.

You may say that I’m a dreamer,
But I’m not the only one.
I hope someday you’ll join us
And the world will live as one._

John Lennon

​The  way I understand this life is that   every human soul is a  receiver/transmitter station designed to bring   the illumination and  inspiration from the Highest levels of life into   the Earth’s  environment. Everybody is a conduit of communication   through which the  ideas of the Universal Life Force, also known as God,   are constantly  flowing into us and our world. Potentially, we are all   its channels.  Through John Lennon and his song ‘Imagine’ it provided   our world with a  truly inspired vision of the new Heaven and Earth in   the Aquarian Age.

Born on the 9th October 1940, John    Lennon was a Sun Libra, the peacemaking sign of the zodiac. I share    John’s vision that in the New Age all religions will go from our world    because there no longer will be any need for them. Considering how much    misery and suffering they have brought into our world and still are    doing to this day, there is every reason to rejoice.

So, here we are at the beginning of this    age and already we are finding a new perception of the spiritual    concepts of Heaven and Hell as states of consciousness.  Isn’t it good    to know that in truth they never were places anyone actually goes to,    and that they are states of consciousness which the human soul creates    for itself and those around it? The higher and highest levels of life    are what used to be known as Heaven. These echelons belong to beings  of   light – called Angels by some, including myself. Life on the Earth   plane  all too frequently and easily can be turned into a living hell  by   anyone.

The hierarchy of the Angels is above    everything that dwells on our present level of life. They are    responsible for it and bring it into manifestation, without them there    would be no life on the Earth plane or anywhere else in the whole of    Creation. The sky above us belongs to our world and its perceptions.    Complete with the planets moving in their orbits and distant stars    twinkling down to our plane, the Earth is an outer manifestation of the    higher and highest realities with their much finer vibrations than   those  of our present level of existence. When our earthly self’s inner   eyes  eventually open to the awareness of the presence of the Angels,   through  our contacts with them our own vibrations gradually adjust   themselves to  the higher ones, until they eventually become one with   them.When each one of us understands the true    nature of God and their own, we shall all know that we are  responsible   for every thought, word and action. No-one will then want  to make war   any more and peace will reign on the Earth. Aware that we  are siblings   in the great family of humankind and also of all life, we  shall live   harmoniously together and each make their contribution  towards serving   the highest good of the whole race and our world. That  indeed is the   vision of the Aquarian Age. It is no longer some  airy-fairy castle in   the air, but slowly becoming a reality, in which  each soul must play its   part.
​ 
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *

 
​


----------



## escorial

dude people who live on this planet and walk and talk about what they see infront of them get life..people who find the world exists through visions and souls must live inside their minds were they feel reality....


----------



## LeeC

Don't come across much "new" music that catches my attention, but this did.

[video]https://youtu.be/GLjnHTHQBzk[/video]


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> Don't come across much "new" music that catches my attention, but this did.
> 
> [video]https://youtu.be/GLjnHTHQBzk[/video]



that's a mash up man....odd


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;IxxstCcJlsc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxxstCcJlsc[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;i-gyZ35074k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-gyZ35074k[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;lmCMgf044XY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmCMgf044XY[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;6dW6aNAZGTM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dW6aNAZGTM[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;p9c0fOz24lk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9c0fOz24lk[/video]

Wanna see these guys so bad!


----------



## PrinzeCharming

French music has always relaxed me. 

[video=youtube;nIRLg3CKieU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIRLg3CKieU[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;eNbmLIW8PmA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNbmLIW8PmA&amp;list=PLIRvEXSb7RRxHonk4PvuXS8P  Hd7ihXE49&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## PrinzeCharming

[video=youtube;7leQIdK9ucw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7leQIdK9ucw[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;pAheUJirq_g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAheUJirq_g[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;m7yjRxZIUvQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7yjRxZIUvQ[/video]

The show's back on boys! Scully still lookin' good, and Mulder's still a badass. Can't wait for the next episode!


----------



## Ultraroel

You guys will probably hate this.

This is the album that I listen to when I feel sad.
https://afterthefall518.bandcamp.com/album/dedication


----------



## Aquarius

PrinzeCharming said:


> French music has always relaxed me.



I feel the same about it. Here is one of my favourites from a long time ago:

[video=youtube;9VH6iGPrlec]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VH6iGPrlec [/video]​


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;Ipx8qWt2fVA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ipx8qWt2fVA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;c4ht5we3qzY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4ht5we3qzY[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;fu7NR1qe_Mk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu7NR1qe_Mk[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;AL15Nvlf7ZU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AL15Nvlf7ZU[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;2LDhyuwzeeU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LDhyuwzeeU[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;pQNdBUTdxp0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQNdBUTdxp0[/video]


----------



## 20oz

You know. I never checked her out iTunes. I might as will see.

[video=youtube;Uc8e-wsAfwY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uc8e-wsAfwY[/video]


----------



## Khalid M

[video=youtube;oKIhhWoKafg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKIhhWoKafg[/video]
Revisiting good old track and discovering some others. Masterful composition overall.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;L4EDy6wTOsg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4EDy6wTOsg[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;eIGh4Nc1fAM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIGh4Nc1fAM[/video]

People weren't kidding. He really is on the next level.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;g-cjpOWyjcU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-cjpOWyjcU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;RNOTF-znQyw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNOTF-znQyw[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;mTa8U0Wa0q8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;YtSnXU8DfCA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtSnXU8DfCA[/video]


----------



## joshybo

I can't remember if I've posted this before, but Kendrick Lamar might be the greatest rap artist in the last decade.  He brings so much style and creativity to his songs and has one of the truly unique voices in the industry.  He is seriously poetic with how he writes and constructs his work.

[video=youtube;xtIr8k4eC7o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtIr8k4eC7o[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;Q7SI7N22k_A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7SI7N22k_A[/video]​


----------



## Pidgeon84

Mmmm! 

[video=youtube;z5Xl8NxDuTE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5Xl8NxDuTE[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;oj6X_xqZ4Ws]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oj6X_xqZ4Ws[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;7ejzRiyMzi8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ejzRiyMzi8[/video]​


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;17cmyKYaMrE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17cmyKYaMrE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

This could be someon'e theme song...


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;r1AE6g8tEkI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1AE6g8tEkI[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

Going back to listening to your old favourite bands can be amazing. I'd forgotten how good Opeth are. 

[video=youtube;Qx1Pqpn75xk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qx1Pqpn75xk[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

The _Agnus Dei_ based on Barber's _Adagio For Strings_.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;CGPzOeaoj50]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGPzOeaoj50[/video]


----------



## Dalton

[video=youtube;Jgpp6xnqMg0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jgpp6xnqMg0[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;OrN4HrINAJc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrN4HrINAJc[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;oA8Q5G8teyA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA8Q5G8teyA[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;ZlARJAmytnk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlARJAmytnk[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;avM_UsVo0IA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avM_UsVo0IA[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;QVwZqoyLsw4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVwZqoyLsw4[/video]​


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;TQtXo4tiZxs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQtXo4tiZxs[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;Zi8vJ_lMxQI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi8vJ_lMxQI[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;7ut52Szpd-w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ut52Szpd-w&list=RD7ut52Szpd-w[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;WjttNMMVgwc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ut52Szpd-w&list=WjttNMMVgwc[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;gz0qyYtcJb4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz0qyYtcJb4[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;jjNXnW2UwGY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjNXnW2UwGY[/video]

Words can not adequately describe how many types of awesome this video is.


----------



## 20oz

[video=youtube;i8ETieNnWp8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8ETieNnWp8[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;IfeyUGZt8nk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfeyUGZt8nk[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;fregObNcHC8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fregObNcHC8[/video]


----------



## 20oz

danielstj said:


> [video=youtube;fregObNcHC8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fregObNcHC8[/video]



You're officially on my "Alright List."


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;8BmKTiyimbE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BmKTiyimbE[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;JAmt6zN9vOk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAmt6zN9vOk&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

Brand new song by Deftones.


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;6TpyRE_juyA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TpyRE_juyA[/video]


----------



## Rookish

[video=youtube;jldufIhUi9s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jldufIhUi9s[/video]


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;vdBm-Fi4Weo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdBm-Fi4Weo[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;UiSt3o3P5tc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiSt3o3P5tc[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;hyxBBFNqXCo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyxBBFNqXCo[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;l3wVDPdrcjk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3wVDPdrcjk[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;Fihxa4Q7q1g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fihxa4Q7q1g[/video]

3:11 the closest anybody has come to mimicking the Star Wars TIE fighter sound effect.


----------



## UtopiasCult

[video=youtube;eAmMcBQavKE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAmMcBQavKE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;eebzVpqm7-s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eebzVpqm7-s[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

^Haha I was just coming in here to post these guys! 

[video=youtube;uxelXPg961M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxelXPg961M[/video]

Tell me that solo isn't amazing!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Hell yeah! Banjo wars, yo. And listen to that Dick Dale-style guitar surfing, too! Misirlou upside ya head. Divinations is the shizzle. Can't believe I was only seventeen when that album blew my brains out. They are the Floyd of metal.

 [video=youtube;9uTn_ixQIIY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uTn_ixQIIY[/video]


----------



## 20oz

[video=youtube;Rgn_y-HXsUU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rgn_y-HXsUU[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;rlATKzxMCW8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlATKzxMCW8[/video]

Gotta' be the best live vocalist.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;e9hscTVxmAc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9hscTVxmAc[/video]

I'll miss you Jeremy. 

If you wanna' see the famous flip it's at fifteen seconds.


----------



## popsprocket

[video=youtube;IPtUV01R1RE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPtUV01R1RE[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;XiKWfcy-Z70]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiKWfcy-Z70[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;-sWnEWpS_fA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sWnEWpS_fA[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Just a little something to sway the hips to this morning :listening_headphone:

[video=youtube;30B2uvXgkPI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30B2uvXgkPI[/video]


----------



## 20oz

Beautiful song sung by a beautiful lady. 

[video=youtube;vmWUUPl8DD4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmWUUPl8DD4[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;uQfzxrJEIIw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQfzxrJEIIw[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;twlF1hdWDuY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twlF1hdWDuY[/video]

As the title and description suggest.


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;U1ei5rwO7ZI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1ei5rwO7ZI[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;SjI0hhirhpQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjI0hhirhpQ[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;eXiwYUCe_bY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXiwYUCe_bY[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;ZXorliBQMxg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXorliBQMxg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;-_unV0UPGUY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_unV0UPGUY[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;6TpyRE_juyA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TpyRE_juyA[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;MFqYCLPAWss]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFqYCLPAWss[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;fRiuQhOD0i0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRiuQhOD0i0[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;nHfErJTgkw8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHfErJTgkw8[/video]


----------



## Rookish

[video=youtube;YiHMy6V5Qjc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiHMy6V5Qjc[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

Little Sister - Ry Cooder.


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;K1PkFMNnShQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1PkFMNnShQ[/video]


----------



## Reichelina

https://youtu.be/jTTNWpag6fI






"We will all laugh at gilded butterflies."


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;C35qbkwj6aU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C35qbkwj6aU[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;T_UlMWtRmQM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_UlMWtRmQM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;i0ZhPDpor3k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0ZhPDpor3k[/video]


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;Nvglqc3QYq8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nvglqc3QYq8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;_8MJVBjhK0s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8MJVBjhK0s[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;tGMTvdNncPs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGMTvdNncPs[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;qUMv1kKWmww]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUMv1kKWmww[/video]

Probably Tom Delonge's only good live performance haha. Love him all the same.


----------



## 20oz

[video=youtube;1IqC-fpQK4I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IqC-fpQK4I[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;mStI2VsCGhM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mStI2VsCGhM[/video]


----------



## Rookish

[video=youtube;0ZYa5-LWAYQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZYa5-LWAYQ[/video]


----------



## Reichelina

https://youtu.be/Q0QBzX7zZBw


----------



## LeeC

Does this harken you back to the folk music revival days when young people seemed more openly concerned?

Working On My Novel
https://youtu.be/gkEZesP-yPo

Isolated Incident
https://youtu.be/J00vNYv5n7g

Two Kinds of People
https://youtu.be/e_w7WbypN4k

It does me. What happened, cultural inculcation? Spread this around some more to maybe ferment society's craw


----------



## escorial

can..ee see it LC....now i can..man that's cool..you are a dude


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I like folk music


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube_share;jbMEb1T8CN0]http://youtu.be/jbMEb1T8CN0[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;GVgMzKMgNxw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVgMzKMgNxw[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;28xPSQbM5XA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28xPSQbM5XA[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;K8nrF5aXPlQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8nrF5aXPlQ[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;bjx-9B4DypQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjx-9B4DypQ[/video]

Came for the picture, stayed for the music.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Ckom3gf57Yw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ckom3gf57Yw[/video]


----------



## 20oz

If I had to make a top 25 list of songs I love, this would be on it for sure:

[video=youtube;t2YBw96PsjY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2YBw96PsjY[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;9h1B-ydAIBk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9h1B-ydAIBk[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;TulAavafIVc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TulAavafIVc[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;7CF9NOgv1us]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CF9NOgv1us[/video]


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Linkin Park remix in Russian
[video=youtube_share;OqjsB0D3WDQ]https://youtu.be/OqjsB0D3WDQ[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;_iEr0lSlxuQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iEr0lSlxuQ[/video]


----------



## Dalton

[video=youtube;O-RFDKSZKf0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-RFDKSZKf0[/video]

I get goosebumps every time.


----------



## H.Brown

Lana del rey's dark paradise. Love her voice and songs.


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;RWPMay0tPx4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWPMay0tPx4[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;gDDfKqRWueU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDDfKqRWueU[/video]


----------



## Rookish

[video=youtube;vaFfL1laboY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaFfL1laboY[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;0Bn9mmk2T1c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Bn9mmk2T1c&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## RHPeat

I am listening to the intonations of silence with my sonic hearing.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;IHDUSBdlKsE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHDUSBdlKsE&amp;list=PLeYjRN8bBm8_rCUOWfPV6DnL  PFDJP3yyG&amp;index=13[/video]

Thank-you am.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;IgPRI6-8Efw]https://youtu.be/IgPRI6-8Efw[/video]

me and you too


----------



## Reichelina

http://youtu.be/aM2lObw1CbY


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;uw8xwvKfRFE]https://youtu.be/uw8xwvKfRFE[/video]

a'a rolling stone gathers no more


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;AwowvppNUUs]https://youtu.be/AwowvppNUUs[/video]

dance


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;-QVZ-rANmsY]https://youtu.be/-QVZ-rANmsY[/video]

the world is just an illusion trying to confuse you..cool lyrics


----------



## Dalton

[video=youtube;jAAXQ9Npc9Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAAXQ9Npc9Y[/video]


----------



## Dalton

[video=youtube;Gz0tk_p45eo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz0tk_p45eo[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;shElKdy_znQ]https://youtu.be/shElKdy_znQ[/video]


----------



## Sonata

[video=youtube;k5FG3Ty3jD4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5FG3Ty3jD4[/video]

Or in my case it should be black-eyed and legless!


----------



## Reichelina

Well I've lost it all, I'm just a silhouette,
A lifeless face that you'll soon forget,
My eyes are damp from the words you left,
Ringing in my head, when you broke my chest.
Ringing in my head, when you broke my chest.

And if you're in love, then you are the lucky one,
'Cause most of us are bitter over someone.
Setting fire to our insides for fun,
To distract our hearts from ever missing them.
But I'm forever missing him.


https://youtu.be/2QT5eGHCJdE


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;T73WhWTawCE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T73WhWTawCE[/video]


----------



## kunox

one  I literally own....https://youtu.be/9nnrJ_IOPzg


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;3auiYaRw2WU]https://youtu.be/3auiYaRw2WU[/video]

john man yoko was not in the cavern....zappa solo..wow


----------



## Reichelina

I have daddy issues. I bawled my eyes out.

http://youtu.be/9FHYBQxURQo


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;klr2s4lLJ6o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klr2s4lLJ6o[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;zLAhRiUeJ8E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLAhRiUeJ8E[/video]


----------



## 20oz

For you Bowie fans. A tribute a Youtuber/musician made.

[video=youtube;NvfC109XyYA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvfC109XyYA[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;_w5jPT8LMF0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w5jPT8LMF0[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;AZm1_jtY1SQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZm1_jtY1SQ[/video]


----------



## 20oz

I think I've got to say this first, I am not a weabo. And for the heck of it, I'm not a brony either.

5 Centimeter Per Second is one of my favourite animes. Right up there with Code Geass and Princess Mononoke. That's why I like the song and why I'm listening to it.

Original version:

[video=youtube;FJmvvZk4C1A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJmvvZk4C1A[/video]

English cover:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqfcs3k2pak


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;P6gDt5I3pw8]https://youtu.be/P6gDt5I3pw8[/video]

my sunday afternoon music


----------



## Reichelina

http://youtu.be/YpkDaKOUXF8


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;uw8xwvKfRFE]https://youtu.be/uw8xwvKfRFE[/video]

thinking of jul's


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;6fZMw5MwNWo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fZMw5MwNWo&amp;index=3&amp;list=PLjqCHQpL2KmlqOCq  uj8uMyAlGMrgmymLR[/video]


----------



## Blue

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PLNNZTvbt6ts7rvljpk5o-MuxJdzGQV-c_&amp;v=NlmezywdxPI[/video]

Feels a bit out of place here, but, hey... I have weird taste.
And eminem's a legend, so it's justified.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;A1m91yLXOUo]https://youtu.be/A1m91yLXOUo[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;mtkZ-hUKhjc]https://youtu.be/mtkZ-hUKhjc[/video]


----------



## Reichelina

http://youtu.be/wcmbMw7W1EU


----------



## Bruno Spatola

https://open.spotify.com/track/5px4RmHgXs18MfeWdZsT8f

[video=dailymotion;xvjnlr]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvjnlr_hiromi-iwasaki-%E5%B2%A9%E5%B4%8E%E5%AE%8F%E7%BE%8E-madonna-tachi-no-lullaby-1981_music[/video]


----------



## Rookish

[video=youtube;_nyfYwr7wD4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nyfYwr7wD4[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;TcjD3nt7klY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcjD3nt7klY [/video]​


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;UYASwblf4cc]https://youtu.be/UYASwblf4cc[/video]

give us daily our daily bread.....


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;cNjZStyf2Eo]https://youtu.be/cNjZStyf2Eo[/video]

bring back pastal coloured clothes..man i miss that miami look in a cobbled old victorian street in liverpool


----------



## am_hammy

*Friendly note*: language and all that mess

[video=youtube;iFbhSijV41o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFbhSijV41o[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;FESrH3RM-8c]https://youtu.be/FESrH3RM-8c[/video]

i'm a closet miley fan.....


----------



## Reichelina

escorial said:


> [video=youtube_share;FESrH3RM-8c]https://youtu.be/FESrH3RM-8c[/video]
> 
> i'm a closet miley fan.....



Why are these models so pretty? 
[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Reichelina

I'll use VS Shows too. Lol. Copycat

http://youtu.be/vJyKYt-5500

And the saddest fear comes creeping in
That you never loved me
Or her, or anyone, or anything.
Yeah.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;jErJimwom94]https://youtu.be/jErJimwom94[/video]

i have no inner resources....but the song works for me....


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;EvKK_lVi5pM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvKK_lVi5pM[/video]

Saw these guys live last week. Put on an amazing show!


----------



## Dave Watson

Love this band. Going to see them in Glasgow next month. 

[video=youtube;pTOC_q0NLTk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTOC_q0NLTk&amp;list=RDpTOC_q0NLTk#t=0[/video]


----------



## Reichelina

https://youtu.be/oQDsKAdHFao

If I shall be married in the future, I'd like this song to be played.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;rYc_wtSV-Wc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYc_wtSV-Wc[/video]

I don't listen to pop radio music because I don't relate to soulless "happy" music. I _can _relate to upbeat music though, and majority of the bands I listen to are versatile with music at both ends of the spectrum.

I really connect with this song. Music chooses me, not the other way around.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;fablzPZTJiw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fablzPZTJiw[/video]


----------



## Plasticweld

[video=youtube;RvV3nn_de2k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvV3nn_de2k[/video]


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;7sWP_6YFEgw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sWP_6YFEgw[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ToFKho5oEi0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToFKho5oEi0[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;IxE6kaNuNB8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxE6kaNuNB8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;r39_k_uHCEI]https://youtu.be/r39_k_uHCEI[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;wmin5WkOuPw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmin5WkOuPw[/video]


----------



## Teb

[video=youtube;YXljcwt7JMk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXljcwt7JMk[/video]


----------



## Blue

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2cXDgFwE13g


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;KOrXKiSy8ZY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOrXKiSy8ZY[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;-7pEXGCtnnk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7pEXGCtnnk[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;6KUDs8KJc_c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KUDs8KJc_c&amp;index=4&amp;list=RD9ebz1PAaMSA[/video]​


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;9Ud5agw4Huw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ud5agw4Huw[/video]


----------



## lvcabbie

My wife's watching soccer so I'm sitting here at the keyboard listening to One Hit Wonders - all the songs that reached number one - and then the artists faded away.

How about Bobby McFerrin in Don't Worry, Be Happy
<br>[video] https://youtu.be/d-diB65scQU[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;iQDJjSiNT74]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQDJjSiNT74[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;Pnxo1UWIhuU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pnxo1UWIhuU[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;Qke5nXmq8TA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qke5nXmq8TA[/video]


----------



## Greyson

[video=youtube;fNLhxKpfCnA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNLhxKpfCnA[/video]

Right now I'm listening to The Wall by Pink Floyd, I don't know if any of you might have heard of it I know it's a rare album. 

A little bit more than a song, but that's because I can never listen to just one Pink Floyd song. If I start one, I have to do the whole album.


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;Y4OLQB7ON9w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4OLQB7ON9w[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;7UIOlJePs7s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UIOlJePs7s[/video]


----------



## Joe_Bassett

[video=youtube_share;cxdanj72m5E]https://youtu.be/cxdanj72m5E[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;4TxU4jav6Cc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TxU4jav6Cc[/video]


----------



## Blue

[video=youtube;WNkCqa1LfuI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNkCqa1LfuI[/video]

I need serious motivation, got a regatta next week and I'm so not ready for it.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

This music video is one of the most iconic original AMVs of all time.

[Video=youtube;oDNM9U3qtks]https://youtu.be/oDNM9U3qtks[/video]

I downloaded this video on Kazaa as far back as 2005. Maybe 2004.

To find it again blew my mind.


----------



## Kevin

https://itun.es/us/TcnB_


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;RkH_701__k0]https://youtu.be/RkH_701__k0[/video]

luv the vid..dog walking or human walking


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;plkaHUiHtGw]https://youtu.be/plkaHUiHtGw[/video]


----------



## LeX_Domina

[video=youtube;J4PlQ1y5erE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4PlQ1y5erE[/video]


----------



## LeX_Domina

and this

[video=youtube;-boIYSL5rxY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-boIYSL5rxY[/video]

love the soundtrack so much.

Anyone know any bands that sound similar?


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;Frd45rsij7c]https://youtu.be/Frd45rsij7c[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;SrEANkxPLV4]https://youtu.be/SrEANkxPLV4[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;g69Lew9mgGc]https://youtu.be/g69Lew9mgGc[/video]

Am done nao.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;foE1mO2yM04]https://youtu.be/foE1mO2yM04[/video]


drug taking and language!!!!!!


----------



## Yumea

[video=youtube_share;4nC8WjPFnGU]https://youtu.be/4nC8WjPFnGU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;4z3gkq_gWL4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z3gkq_gWL4&amp;nohtml5=False[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;f0Uig7YA3vY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0Uig7YA3vY&amp;nohtml5=False[/video]


----------



## Yumea

[video=youtube;Hm4F_Eq_4tw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm4F_Eq_4tw&amp;nohtml5=False[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;FXcGwGANuDQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXcGwGANuDQ[/video]


----------



## dither

Listening to "do anything you wanna do".
Thin lizzie, sounds of the seventies.
How weird is that?


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;mpRuAneHjHc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpRuAneHjHc[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;IgPRI6-8Efw]https://youtu.be/IgPRI6-8Efw[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;xSycaeY7qi4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSycaeY7qi4[/video]

Yes! New Deftones!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

_Phantom's_ my favourite on the album so far. It's super weird hearing more traditional guitar playing in Deftones tunes, but it's a nice change.

[video=youtube;-wop47G2qeY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wop47G2qeY[/video]


----------



## Smith

Bruno Spatola said:


> _Phantom's_ my favourite on the album so far. It's super weird hearing more traditional guitar playing in Deftones tunes, but it's a nice change.



Yeah, I'm really digging the album so far! I listened to all the officially released singles and then bought it on iTunes. Listening to the whole thing through now.

[video=youtube;K5tpf9UJvR4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5tpf9UJvR4[/video]

Wow, today is a great day! <3


----------



## dale

my song to.....

[video=youtube;qyI7QAnaVQQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyI7QAnaVQQ&nohtml5=False[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;NuuS_rEwxGU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuuS_rEwxGU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;8-r-V0uK4u0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-r-V0uK4u0[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;Hf13wwA8o8o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hf13wwA8o8o[/video]


----------



## Yumea

[video=youtube;NUC6sAXza_k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUC6sAXza_k[/video]


----------



## Reichelina

http://youtu.be/ay5kvPzvvTc

Intense.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;mjkP4urJtjY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjkP4urJtjY[/video]


----------



## Yumea

[video=youtube;fUOVQ4KsX9U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUOVQ4KsX9U[/video]


----------



## FunkyNed

[video=youtube_share;vWD7k6TrJ-g]https://youtu.be/vWD7k6TrJ-g[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;woAcXSMyCEw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woAcXSMyCEw&amp;nohtml5=False[/video]


----------



## dale

my girl...

[video=youtube;2gnoMAocnbs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gnoMAocnbs[/video]


----------



## Yumea

[video=youtube;-CrDt3SBruM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CrDt3SBruM&amp;nohtml5=False[/video]


----------



## FunkyNed

[video=youtube_share;_NWjehpGSO0]https://youtu.be/_NWjehpGSO0[/video]


----------



## Yumea

[video=youtube;7J6_YCLj5zg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J6_YCLj5zg[/video]


----------



## Teb

Thunderchild - War of the Worlds soundtrack.


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;zTYhEYiqkI0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTYhEYiqkI0[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;oSPT27XyY1U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSPT27XyY1U&amp;list=PLFgquLnL59alW3xmYiWRaoz0  oM3H17Lth&amp;index=37[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;d22jgXURHek]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d22jgXURHek[/video]


----------



## Yumea

[video=youtube;UNo2-viKfW8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNo2-viKfW8[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;hKZk7zU0DbU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKZk7zU0DbU[/video]

Oh baby this is fire, can't wait for the 29th.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;JK4nS5uoDl8]https://youtu.be/JK4nS5uoDl8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;L-JQ1q-13Ek]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-JQ1q-13Ek[/video]


----------



## aj47

[video=youtube_share;kfHV1LgLX3U]https://youtu.be/kfHV1LgLX3U[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;qT4ndqEnwto]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qT4ndqEnwto[/video]


----------



## lvcabbie

Karen Mueller Irish Autoharp Solo
  <font size="4"><a href="https://youtu.be/nbKApkQe2Jk" target="_blank">[video=youtube_share;nbKApkQe2Jk]https://youtu.be/nbKApkQe2Jk[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;HGeGRdNtVMk]https://youtu.be/HGeGRdNtVMk[/video]

short and powerfull


----------



## 20oz

Damn, I'm old. This almost came out 7 years ago. Also, it's a shame is hasn't reached a million views in that span of time. A real shame. irate:

[video=youtube;pq-jEHZ-EFc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq-jEHZ-EFc[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;-tPcc1ftj8E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tPcc1ftj8E[/video]

A great song from a lousy childhood.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;G5ypo2VE6sU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ypo2VE6sU[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;ycYewhiaVBk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycYewhiaVBk[/video]


----------



## LeX_Domina

[video=youtube;LCRU4JQasxk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCRU4JQasxk[/video]


----------



## LeX_Domina

[video=youtube;Sl7weoMRqKU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sl7weoMRqKU[/video]


----------



## LeX_Domina

[video=youtube;jTtexOw5jtI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTtexOw5jtI[/video]


----------



## joshybo

I have such a deep connection with this song.
[video=youtube;-qYQHc8hwuM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qYQHc8hwuM[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;9GWJj9fkhA4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GWJj9fkhA4[/video]


----------



## Yumea

[video=youtube_share;zb0x4_2xocY]https://youtu.be/zb0x4_2xocY[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;z8Kh4wCiDz0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8Kh4wCiDz0[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I thought this would be appropriate. Rest in peace, Prince


[video=youtube_share;_8CZgaveY_o]https://youtu.be/_8CZgaveY_o[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;zlZONgpmw58]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlZONgpmw58[/video]

My personal favourite Prince track. Gorgeous.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;EtGCVFSLtr4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtGCVFSLtr4[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;YOAPJ_MdvIE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOAPJ_MdvIE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;BPwZaQfoIbU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPwZaQfoIbU[/video]


----------



## aurora borealis

[video=youtube;vGJTaP6anOU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGJTaP6anOU[/video]


----------



## escorial

watched the film..bored but the music kept me going until the end...

[video=youtube_share;yTStb8fswXw]https://youtu.be/yTStb8fswXw[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;RxabLA7UQ9k]https://youtu.be/RxabLA7UQ9k[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;fT061CWNiUI]https://youtu.be/fT061CWNiUI[/video]

i'm jiggin around the toilet just now to this


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;fDWrOlm0irc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDWrOlm0irc[/video]

Love listening to this guy.


----------



## Ultraroel

Can't youtube here 

<3 this song

https://hey-mister.bandcamp.com/track/pigeon-squealer


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ccjRkmC_Baw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccjRkmC_Baw[/video]


----------



## Yumea

[video=youtube;vl-NcYC6TSw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vl-NcYC6TSw[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;vaRKAbaGXwg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaRKAbaGXwg[/video]


----------



## 20oz

Been listening to a lot of hair metal these past couple of days.

[video=youtube;zRIbf6JqkNc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRIbf6JqkNc[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;iriiZOeInDg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iriiZOeInDg&amp;t=713s[/video]


----------



## Smith

OMG NEW BLINK! 

And it's actually pretty good. Phew.

[video=youtube;8yGipyel-3I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yGipyel-3I[/video]


----------



## Yumea

[video=youtube;SYUgGs9IStY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYUgGs9IStY[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;Ip77ybU8dzA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip77ybU8dzA&amp;index=26&amp;list=PLJOXvq4Acg4Pvu-REDdSamGzpXjz0UB2G[/video]

Chill music sampling Paramore? I'm in love.


----------



## Yumea

[video=youtube;xdV_bzJgRxE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdV_bzJgRxE[/video]


----------



## 20oz

90s

[video=youtube;A90uCjnzLpA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A90uCjnzLpA[/video]


----------



## Smith

Been listening to the new Drake album "Views" all day. Soooo good.


----------



## Yumea

[video=youtube;nTCuQ5FzhYg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTCuQ5FzhYg[/video]
Imagine two young women singing this very loud and very badly. Poor neighbours .


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;FH2EgYq_NCY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH2EgYq_NCY[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;SBnYyORjPfE]https://youtu.be/SBnYyORjPfE[/video]

gather your rosebuds


----------



## dither

Bruno Spatola said:


> [video=youtube;FH2EgYq_NCY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH2EgYq_NCY[/video]



Lol!
I used to make a similar threat to my wife. Now? I'm not so sure.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;6vWTtx_PxPo]https://youtu.be/6vWTtx_PxPo[/video]

this man had soul in his voice


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;-Jj4s9I-53g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jj4s9I-53g[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;8IXFWLJ4p6Q]https://youtu.be/8IXFWLJ4p6Q[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube_share;dX4Jlm75CdM]https://youtu.be/dX4Jlm75CdM[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube_share;Lin-a2lTelg]https://youtu.be/Lin-a2lTelg[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube_share;xOQAYyB35Kw]https://youtu.be/xOQAYyB35Kw[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

See these eyes so green
[video=youtube_share;2C7Sx7hgsJs]https://youtu.be/2C7Sx7hgsJs[/video]
Just be still with me
You wouldn't believe what I've been through


----------



## Yumea

[video=youtube;5s7_WbiR79E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5s7_WbiR79E[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;M0D7MBBI2Ik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0D7MBBI2Ik[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;yI2oS2hoL0k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI2oS2hoL0k[/video]


----------



## LeX_Domina

[video=youtube;Hxodeo9kStU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hxodeo9kStU[/video]


----------



## LeX_Domina

[video=youtube;wR-oQvuVbEE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wR-oQvuVbEE[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;-DkslcOhytU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=-DkslcOhytU[/video]


----------



## Sonata

[video=youtube;cg4YrOlAkds]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg4YrOlAkds[/video]

I am listening of the audio CD of the movie - this part seems appropriate just now.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;xCxjGjNNgT4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCxjGjNNgT4[/video]


----------



## 20oz

Can't sleep. Maybe if I listen to this song long enough, I'll get lower than 6 feet under and doze away.

[video=youtube;AhlCZgvW1dc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhlCZgvW1dc[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;m8AXUq5uA0Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8AXUq5uA0Y[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;uimWYQcxjhk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uimWYQcxjhk[/video]


----------



## KThoughts

[video=youtube;eFMZ2eJ_Vr8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFMZ2eJ_Vr8[/video]


----------



## afk4life

[video=youtube_share;BOJZrRCNRsg]https://youtu.be/BOJZrRCNRsg[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;wyPfrbJKMpg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyPfrbJKMpg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;adYmQr5y7XU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adYmQr5y7XU[/video]


----------



## nathan sturley

[video=youtube;RB-RcX5DS5A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RB-RcX5DS5A[/video]


----------



## PockyPokolro

[video=youtube;SKE9-PIdJfQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKE9-PIdJfQ[/video]


----------



## 20oz

[video=youtube;PX7LLua5NCM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX7LLua5NCM[/video]


----------



## Yumea

[video=youtube;n-9Y6KXG78U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-9Y6KXG78U[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;LCid6AJjLeI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_3401557315&amp;feature=  iv&amp;src_vid=kiIBZ9GG2Ow&amp;v=LCid6AJjLeI[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;oAZAGwhrC7g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAZAGwhrC7g&amp;list=PLJOXvq4Acg4OsGPIwraU7w3A  hnZny2jex&amp;index=2[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;0jTuKHKIT4w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jTuKHKIT4w[/video]


----------



## SenileBeagle

[video=youtube;uSD4vsh1zDA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSD4vsh1zDA[/video]


I got a feeling that tonight's gonna be a good night
 That tonight's gonna be a good night
 That tonight's gonna be a good, good night


----------



## SenileBeagle

Or maybe some Macklemore is in order.  

[video=youtube;8PLifPUIuic]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PLifPUIuic[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;jFe-BYqSYtw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFe-BYqSYtw[/video]


----------



## SenileBeagle

Another Brick in the Wall[video=youtube;YR5ApYxkU-U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR5ApYxkU-U[/video]


----------



## SenileBeagle

I can't stop!!!!  I'm on a ROLL!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;nF0F7BBWokY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF0F7BBWokY[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;HT8-zL6S38M]https://youtu.be/HT8-zL6S38M[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;yKbVryoXafw]https://youtu.be/yKbVryoXafw[/video]

 this band were recently wiped out in a car accident of a bridge..all dead..sad


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;Fpn8bYe1KQk]https://youtu.be/Fpn8bYe1KQk[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Not bad, are they from Liverpool?


----------



## escorial

mrmustard615 said:


> Not bad, are they from Liverpool?



there from warrington which is in the middle of Liverpool and Manchester....they done a few Liverpool gigs...sad their all dead now just on the brink...


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;zLAhRiUeJ8E]https://youtu.be/zLAhRiUeJ8E[/video]

anyone in love...


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;QsuMKx5Xyb4]https://youtu.be/QsuMKx5Xyb4[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;E-xXGXSXsBY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-xXGXSXsBY[/video]

Been on repeat the last few days.


----------



## escorial

Gyarachu said:


> [video=youtube;E-xXGXSXsBY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-xXGXSXsBY[/video]
> 
> Been on repeat the last few days.




yeah..repeat..play it to death..cool


----------



## Joe_Bassett

[video=youtube_share;W9y8aUi3qFY]https://youtu.be/W9y8aUi3qFY[/video]


----------



## nathan sturley

[video=youtube;iAJ2AoEwDvY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAJ2AoEwDvY[/video]
this song resonates with me especially now the lyrics mean a lot to me about now


----------



## kunox

[video=youtube_share;im5fiehrGAM]https://youtu.be/im5fiehrGAM[/video]


----------



## escorial

nathan sturley said:


> [video=youtube;iAJ2AoEwDvY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAJ2AoEwDvY[/video]
> this song resonates with me especially now the lyrics mean a lot to me about now




that must be one of the most played song in the Ye Cracke pub in Liverpool were he use to go while at art/school.....cool dude


----------



## nathan sturley

escorial said:


> that must be one of the most played song in the Ye Cracke pub in Liverpool were he use to go while at art/school.....cool dude


Yeah I love John Lennon always have. Do you live near any of these places like penny lane or where they lived?
Did you go to the same art school?


----------



## escorial

i spend alot of  time in the city centre..Liverpools not a big city so your never far away..i drink in there when i'm about...just up the street is LIPA which was Macca's,Johns and George old school....all good stuff


----------



## nathan sturley

escorial said:


> i spend alot of  time in the city centre..Liverpools not a big city so your never far away..i drink in there when i'm about...just up the street is LIPA which was Macca's,Johns and George old school....all good stuff


Yeah I always liked Liverpool when I've been there. They don't mind me as a West Ham fan as they seem to like Hammer's. I will go there again soon I reckon. 
Are The Farm from liverpool?


----------



## Scrivener123

I'm listening to A Song of Ice and Fire. You did use the word "song". Lol.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;vwqOLprj8VY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwqOLprj8VY[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;XTWtmvBFi84]https://youtu.be/XTWtmvBFi84[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube_share;xF9J06CAXm8]https://youtu.be/xF9J06CAXm8[/video]


----------



## peacockking9

Cadavera X by Necrophagia


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube_share;oGXpDhNAO1Y]https://youtu.be/oGXpDhNAO1Y[/video]


----------



## afk4life

[video=youtube_share;cl2D7J_FL_U]https://youtu.be/cl2D7J_FL_U[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube_share;S5K4Py1L7mc]https://youtu.be/S5K4Py1L7mc[/video]


----------



## afk4life

@kilroy214 That was awesome when they switched to Jim Carroll cover. That's one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;eSGFITIKelU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSGFITIKelU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;sPGepgWupTw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPGepgWupTw[/video]


----------



## joshybo

[video=youtube;XuG2x76CMEs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuG2x76CMEs[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;CROCT900Rfk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CROCT900Rfk[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;UDNYH8tamoA]https://youtu.be/UDNYH8tamoA[/video]

One of the best folk metal videos EVAR.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;KBPbOjA_cWg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBPbOjA_cWg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;EBXU2t4hodo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBXU2t4hodo[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;bpJvP4b5fX8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpJvP4b5fX8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;xjt0krLjLXY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjt0krLjLXY[/video]


----------



## oenanthe

[video=youtube;O3CkfvYMCWM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3CkfvYMCWM[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;wyruylD0BWQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyruylD0BWQ[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;E-xXGXSXsBY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-xXGXSXsBY[/video]

Yep, more than a week later and still this. Sue me.

(please don't I'm already in crippling college debt)


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;OnRwZTvvCQQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnRwZTvvCQQ[/video]

Also this I guess.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Xja7UXSZmps]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xja7UXSZmps[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;QsuMKx5Xyb4]https://youtu.be/QsuMKx5Xyb4[/video]

won't you come home......


----------



## JustRob

Love is a stranger - Eurythmics


----------



## bdcharles

[video=youtube;YubIYJIniZE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YubIYJIniZE[/video]

Got much love for the Sons!


----------



## JustRob

Typical male - Tina Turner

(The computer is in random selection mode again.)

(Now) - Albatross - Fleetwood Mac

(Me? I'm wiring up electronics.)

(Oh) - Dreaming - Blondie

(Oh well.)

Fire Brigade - The Move

(Now that brings back memories.)

Handel's Largo fom Serse

(I did say that it was random.)

Strauss's Emperor Waltz.

(Yes, exactly)

Baby Come Back - The Equals

(Maintaining equality clearly after that classical interlude)

Prince Igor - Borodin
(Although the computer insists that it's playing the Brandenburg Concerto!
In your dreams, you inferior intelligence!)


----------



## Miseo

Mirror Mirror parts 1 and 2 from RWBY. Such a pretty song.

[video=youtube;_rfxqRRN2hM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rfxqRRN2hM[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;SJZBSCUH5hE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJZBSCUH5hE[/video]


----------



## JustRob

Merry Christmas Everybody - Slade
(Er, malfunction in the computer's song genre assignment department there, I think.)


----------



## Bloggsworth

Ca Plane Pour Moi - Plastic Bertrand.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;jEjdwhVuW74]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEjdwhVuW74[/video]


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;L6lQ6548rRo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6lQ6548rRo[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;jWNCSUNyImc]https://youtu.be/jWNCSUNyImc[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;bx1ncnmFwy4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx1ncnmFwy4[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;jfLr1d40uZ8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfLr1d40uZ8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;zK71lTctqTM]https://youtu.be/zK71lTctqTM[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Rest in Peace

[video=youtube_share;KW5qF9fheXw]https://youtu.be/KW5qF9fheXw[/video]


----------



## kunox

RhythmOvPain said:


> [Video=youtube;jWNCSUNyImc]https://youtu.be/jWNCSUNyImc[/Video]




this should so be a techno song...xD


----------



## RhythmOvPain

kunox said:


> this should so be a techno song...xD



I'm sure they made one.


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;j5C6X9vOEkU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5C6X9vOEkU[/video]

It's so appealing.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;GOIjBoqYYkc]https://youtu.be/GOIjBoqYYkc[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;XMl6HnhFFIA]https://youtu.be/XMl6HnhFFIA[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;d_EADBnXjXc]https://youtu.be/d_EADBnXjXc[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;uw8xwvKfRFE]https://youtu.be/uw8xwvKfRFE[/video]

gives me confidence when i'm on my own in a public place..


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;AwowvppNUUs]https://youtu.be/AwowvppNUUs[/video]


you dancin..you askin...


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;PVOu41O0zzE]https://youtu.be/PVOu41O0zzE[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;-ttpI7WXAO4]https://youtu.be/-ttpI7WXAO4[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;Nc9saY_XcXY]https://youtu.be/Nc9saY_XcXY[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;5l9a8EoiTu8]https://youtu.be/5l9a8EoiTu8[/video]

R.I.P...lads


----------



## aj47

[video=youtube_share;2iKpsPbwScw]https://youtu.be/2iKpsPbwScw[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;sCSZn2Q7o8U]https://youtu.be/sCSZn2Q7o8U[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;QQGEpKeR1Uc]https://youtu.be/QQGEpKeR1Uc[/video]

it can be............................


----------



## Reichelina

https://youtu.be/FYFNzSTVvJk


Gosh I want to watch the movie Equals so bad. 
Hopeless and romantic. hehe


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;hYJe-3iy2Ig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYJe-3iy2Ig[/video]


----------



## Yumea

[video=youtube;ykLPhz3mAtk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykLPhz3mAtk[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;V7QTw8iPPRI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7QTw8iPPRI&amp;list=PLCA4E72B258BFE57B[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Either am retarded or funniest shit in history.

[Video=youtube;SW-BU6keEUw]https://youtu.be/SW-BU6keEUw[/video]

You MUST hear the whole song.

Omfg.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Mitw5haqx5Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mitw5haqx5Y[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;J0s8LLCuCgA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0s8LLCuCgA[/video]


----------



## afk4life

[video=youtube_share;Us_gKmO9aBY]https://youtu.be/Us_gKmO9aBY[/video]


----------



## Reichelina

https://youtu.be/B0p4Lv0t124

I don't care. I like Taylor Swift.

#forSE


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;5rW6Q-NANlM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rW6Q-NANlM[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;Pb8lWlEqcgY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb8lWlEqcgY[/video]

Be the best that you can be :sentimental:


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=YouTube;QePjIIBI-sI]https://youtu.be/QePjIIBI-sI[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;eBIa0o36pPo]https://youtu.be/eBIa0o36pPo[/video]

big collector of nazi gear Lemmy


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=YouTube;SW-BU6keEUw]https://youtu.be/SW-BU6keEUw[/video]

TOO GOD DAMN FUNNY.


----------



## Boofy

[video=youtube;1URvDyzh8uI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1URvDyzh8uI[/video]
I am swooning so hard right now. Peter Dinklage :')


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;wEwNcnklcsk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEwNcnklcsk[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;JmR7D2funBM]https://youtu.be/JmR7D2funBM[/video]
my fav disc jockey..ha,ha


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;NDHY1D0tKRA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDHY1D0tKRA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Z9IODJdi3GA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9IODJdi3GA[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube_share;hBP15lRprPs]https://youtu.be/hBP15lRprPs[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;F8wqmh3KybI]https://youtu.be/F8wqmh3KybI[/video]

really,really.......ahhhhhh


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;jN79KreFSC8]https://youtu.be/jN79KreFSC8[/video]

I defy you to listen and not feel obligated to BANG YOUR GOD DAMN HEAD.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;Y8Prycxk7mM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8Prycxk7mM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;JFDj3shXvco]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFDj3shXvco[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars is one of my favorite albums of all time. So good.

[video=youtube;ztGPYPArAyE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztGPYPArAyE[/video]


----------



## afk4life

[video=youtube_share;dZEnQogAd8U]https://youtu.be/dZEnQogAd8U?list=RDSS3E5B75mco[/video]


----------



## aurora borealis

[video=youtube;P_NpxTWbovE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_NpxTWbovE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;KE08awT4Ljo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE08awT4Ljo[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;VF6F0kBGYiY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF6F0kBGYiY[/video]


----------



## kunox

[video=youtube_share;pSjnLoFaWgc]https://youtu.be/pSjnLoFaWgc[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;9e4X7Fv7lWY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9e4X7Fv7lWY[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;J-ZjzTKiG4M]https://youtu.be/J-ZjzTKiG4M[/video]


----------



## escorial

Bruno Spatola said:


> [video=youtube;VF6F0kBGYiY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF6F0kBGYiY[/video]



so liked their song Just A Day..and the vid was a hoot


----------



## Dalton

they're coming so far,
this song will be in the new dc movie suicide squad

|-/
[video=youtube;QdZduy8ubj4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdZduy8ubj4[/video]


----------



## kunox

[video=youtube_share;du5FSUtiCNk]https://youtu.be/du5FSUtiCNk[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;a9DeEJsCay8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9DeEJsCay8[/video]


----------



## kunox

[video=youtube_share;CvTLAHHEvxA]https://youtu.be/CvTLAHHEvxA?list=PLLTQggI1H26BCLuM09fTN4k3cpStHeSi  V[/video]

last one for a while...


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;PlZ7mTL4jRY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlZ7mTL4jRY[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube_share;MQG3vdBcN6g]https://youtu.be/MQG3vdBcN6g[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube_share;R82OM5tzcrk]https://youtu.be/R82OM5tzcrk[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

I posted a different version a couple times a while back. Figured the original deserves some love.

[video=youtube;m3-hY-hlhBg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3-hY-hlhBg[/video]

That woman had spunk.


----------



## escorial

language.....warning

[video=youtube_share;nQsDNMl13sk]https://youtu.be/nQsDNMl13sk[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;LLMpQJK_ugc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLMpQJK_ugc[/video]

Ah, how I love this game. And Jesper Kyd is a brilliant composer.


----------



## Greyson

[video=youtube;HhGHdPWU-Oo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhGHdPWU-Oo[/video]


Not the original version of the song, but it's an hour of pure focusing goodness, not to mention it sounds beautiful. There was something about Nujabes, man.


----------



## EACyrianne

[video=youtube;i9nWok6TdC4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9nWok6TdC4[/video]
Rammstein Du Hast 

I was going to post Dir en grey-Obscure (Uncensored) [which really isn't the uncensored version]. Some of you _*may*_ have heard of them. Japanese. A little different depending on your tastes. But then again the album for that song is called Vulgar for a reason.

If you want to google them just remember there's a reason why things are called uncensored & censored. They _*may not appeal *_to everyone.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;YY8APrYU2Gs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY8APrYU2Gs[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;KEXQkrllGbA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEXQkrllGbA[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;EDwb9jOVRtU]https://youtu.be/EDwb9jOVRtU[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;dbbAj3EDJM8]https://youtu.be/dbbAj3EDJM8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;IBV1h45AjFE]https://youtu.be/IBV1h45AjFE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;fPlQ6EtArSc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPlQ6EtArSc[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Barbra Streisand has such a nice voice. Good stuff!

[video=youtube;QUdDfgnTBXU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUdDfgnTBXU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;nLLEBAQLZ3Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLLEBAQLZ3Q[/video]


----------



## 20oz

Plus, she's H-O-T!

[video=youtube;XNdmbbzPN0o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNdmbbzPN0o[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

wise words to live by
[video=youtube;lsVuzyxrVkI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsVuzyxrVkI[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

That outro though.
[video=youtube;2y3EMjrjIqk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2y3EMjrjIqk[/video]


----------



## Gwynfa

[video=youtube;GSNTS8pZx14]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSNTS8pZx14[/video]
The band itself is quite good & found the movie fantastic.


----------



## Smith

Listening to the new blink-182 album on Spotify. Wow, I needed this. <3


----------



## jasrow

Drops of Jupiter by Train


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;sDI6HTR9arA]https://youtu.be/sDI6HTR9arA[/video]

i have a secret desire to be a dj who can ching


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;l153atE72OA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l153atE72OA[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;RtD1ych_Kf4]https://youtu.be/RtD1ych_Kf4[/video]

faster...faster.....


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;FywkdijLj_E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FywkdijLj_E[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;FnCWMslqHRY]https://youtu.be/FnCWMslqHRY[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;RxabLA7UQ9k]https://youtu.be/RxabLA7UQ9k[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;U08PbJGqiOE]https://youtu.be/U08PbJGqiOE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;PMigXnXMhQ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMigXnXMhQ4[/video]


----------



## Smith

Ayyy this song makes me so happy!  And so does the video.

[video=youtube;1kz6hNDlEEg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kz6hNDlEEg[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;U08PbJGqiOE]https://youtu.be/U08PbJGqiOE[/video]

back to normal....


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;pSEW-ewnEDI]https://youtu.be/pSEW-ewnEDI[/video]

ZOMGWTFBBQ THIS SHIT IS AWESOME.

Brutal as fawk folk metal from Egypt.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;EPUvpRLakzc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPUvpRLakzc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;_UKh9zszngc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UKh9zszngc[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Well if we're going to listen to The Stones.... 

[video=youtube;-tRdBsnX4N4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tRdBsnX4N4[/video]


----------



## squidtender

I saw your eyes today. She gave me a high-five because I was wearing a Penguins shirt. She's from Pennsylvania. Figures. 

[video=youtube_share;Wa64gOwuIyE]https://youtu.be/Wa64gOwuIyE[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;r_GC1iJ7EUo]https://youtu.be/r_GC1iJ7EUo[/video]

Aria is ERRTHANG good about Russia.

This video is factual proof.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;WyVxpgMHwuE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyVxpgMHwuE[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;9eAR5xNq5y4]https://youtu.be/9eAR5xNq5y4[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;CsDAf5jCUYU]https://youtu.be/CsDAf5jCUYU[/video]

so like the liverpool pick ups....


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;7M9E7BsbHd0]https://youtu.be/7M9E7BsbHd0[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;RuRd9F1tXaM]https://youtu.be/RuRd9F1tXaM[/video]

i'm miffed i like this so much.....


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;d9lvzrosR5w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9lvzrosR5w[/video]

Excited they're working on a new album. Same with Jimmy Eat World. So much good music coming out lately!


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;5Mzf15v3gTE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Mzf15v3gTE[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;tAz84ZV7xF0]https://youtu.be/tAz84ZV7xF0[/video]

cou;ld you carry them shorts of on stage too


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;tza3RLAfGzo]https://youtu.be/tza3RLAfGzo[/video]

he couldnt.....


----------



## Makili

Ennio Morricone - Metti una sera a cena

[url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFrmTwH_CjQ
[/URL]


----------



## Greyson

[video=youtube;HrRUXIOt99w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrRUXIOt99w[/video]

Random band I found with some random good songs. Can't complain.


----------



## 20oz

Cunts Are Still Running The World

[video=youtube;ahzNnXex5fY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahzNnXex5fY[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;AR1fQqy3sfA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR1fQqy3sfA[/video]

When a cover's better than the original.


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;R27-jz8DgY4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R27-jz8DgY4[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;C39kQoprfP0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C39kQoprfP0[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;dZht9m6eoaA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZht9m6eoaA[/video]

The king of the guitar riff flaunts his cheesy anthemic prowess.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;TdAQsg3ba0Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdAQsg3ba0Y[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;gN0F-5G1HZU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gN0F-5G1HZU[/video]

When you listen to a band for a long time, and still find hidden gems.


----------



## Smith

LMFAO

[video=youtube;wJelEXaPhJ8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJelEXaPhJ8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;BzXvlNBBv88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzXvlNBBv88[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;P56gRNZanUI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P56gRNZanUI[/video]


----------



## joshybo

[video=youtube;GhWIZDYGDrA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhWIZDYGDrA[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;RcDjZWQaONg]https://youtu.be/RcDjZWQaONg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;BVDdzOhw9VM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVDdzOhw9VM[/video]


----------



## Greyson

[video=youtube;MR52MIJuZJY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MR52MIJuZJY[/video]

A song that has quickly become one of my favorites right here.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;CQCCWsFJGao]https://youtu.be/CQCCWsFJGao[/video]

monkey man.......


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;Yo6LXD7uzn4]https://youtu.be/Yo6LXD7uzn4[/video]

rock on


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;N4d7Wp9kKjA]https://youtu.be/N4d7Wp9kKjA[/video]

just moving the chairs out of the way.......


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;tUYGzZ0tQpA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUYGzZ0tQpA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;BgIuUyAUxaw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgIuUyAUxaw[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;CUC5HzliuWc]https://youtu.be/CUC5HzliuWc[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;X4CrrCTriPs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4CrrCTriPs[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;cU8HrO7XuiE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU8HrO7XuiE[/video]


----------



## Rookish

[video=youtube;CnnGYaqjW-A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnnGYaqjW-A[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;DmeUuoxyt_E]https://youtu.be/DmeUuoxyt_E[/video]

do you now


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;yndfqN1VKhY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yndfqN1VKhY[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;d6eDLLrl-6o]https://youtu.be/d6eDLLrl-6o[/video]

seen these today in sefton park


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;h65YIvjIV7E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h65YIvjIV7E[/video]


----------



## dither

Right now, " Back in Black "  by AC/DC is bombarding my thoughts.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;u3P4lMNcpgI]https://youtu.be/u3P4lMNcpgI[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;cUBVPckOr2U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUBVPckOr2U[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;YGXYiIDTPDI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGXYiIDTPDI[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;4zAThXFOy2c]https://youtu.be/4zAThXFOy2c[/video]

pour me another barkeep....


----------



## dale

mick jagger's birthday today....

[video=youtube;CvpMeq_4BPM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvpMeq_4BPM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;cJ9rbJcPyTA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ9rbJcPyTA[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;xk791vR5bhw]https://youtu.be/xk791vR5bhw[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;H2M7zo8ZziE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2M7zo8ZziE[/video]

Probably not a coincidence that the only song I really like by them features Mark Hoppus from blink-182.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;yKbVryoXafw]https://youtu.be/yKbVryoXafw[/video]


----------



## kunox

edit:sorry I saw the theme nail.. will find another

why is it so hard to find Jpop mixed with hip hop...{that's not part of an anime...lol}

p.s. no clue what they are saying so... but it's good...XD


----------



## kunox

here we go.. lol.... sorry....
<br>[video=youtube_share;YHNugoHfYg0]https://youtu.be/YHNugoHfYg0[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;AwowvppNUUs]https://youtu.be/AwowvppNUUs[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;4kjeWGQ175g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kjeWGQ175g[/video]


----------



## escorial

kilroy214 said:


> [video=youtube;4kjeWGQ175g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kjeWGQ175g[/video]



looking for my shell suit know and gonna do some moves when i get into it


----------



## escorial

​NAF NAF


----------



## Sonata

I cannot listen to music at the moment even though I have bought more audio CDs that I wanted.  It probably sounds ridiculous but I always had my music playing and I would sing along as my epi girl loved it - now I have not even unsealed the CDs bought since I lost her.  

Still have sealed DVDs that I have not touched.

Maybe one day...


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;Tgcc5V9Hu3g]https://youtu.be/Tgcc5V9Hu3g[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;sDI6HTR9arA]https://youtu.be/sDI6HTR9arA[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

escorial said:


> looking for my shell suit know and gonna do some moves when i get into it


I remember jamming out to this song when I was but a wee lad of 3 or 4. My older sister had this as a single on cassette, one side the song, the b-side was just the instruments (I think it was for break-dancers)
As a kid, I thought it was a groovy jam. I've relistened to it lately, and really listened to the lyrics. I understand now why it's called 'The Message'.


----------



## escorial

kilroy214 said:


> I remember jamming out to this song when I was but a wee lad of 3 or 4. My older sister had this as a single on cassette, one side the song, the b-side was just the instruments (I think it was for break-dancers)
> As a kid, I thought it was a groovy jam. I've relistened to it lately, and really listened to the lyrics. I understand now why it's called 'The Message'.



the innocence of youth....so  many songs messages go unoticed but i don't see that as a bad thing........


----------



## LeeC

escorial said:


> the innocence of youth....so  many songs messages go unoticed but i don't see that as a bad thing........


You mean like "A White Sport Coat" (1957) or ""Kookie, Kookie, Lend Me Your Comb" ('57/'58 )


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> You mean like "A White Sport Coat" (1957) or ""Kookie, Kookie, Lend Me Your Comb" ('57/'58 )



i don't know any of those songs man..one that comes to mind is a Liverpool band had a hit in the 80's with a song called Relax and loads of young girls were walking around with the word Relax covering most of a t-shirt and the song was about sexual ejaculation(coming)...that sort of thing dude


----------



## LeeC

escorial said:


> i don't know any of those songs man..one that comes to mind is a Liverpool band had a hit in the 80's with a song called Relax and loads of young girls were walking around with the word Relax covering most of a t-shirt and the song was about sexual ejaculation(coming)...that sort of thing dude


The songs were tamer. We had standards then man  They were also a bit simple minded.


----------



## Kevin

_Louie, Louie... _yeah, we ALL knew what that was about (whatever you thought, because there are no discernible words, just a sort of mumbling) I remember _Kookie, Kookie... _The girl was like trying to get him to pay attention, but he was so into himself...


----------



## LeeC

Kevin said:


> _ ... _ I remember _Kookie, Kookie... _The girl was like trying to get him to pay attention, but he was so into himself...


Different approaches nowadays, but not much has really changed ;-)


----------



## Kevin

Speaking of different eras, this is both homage and ... I find it seditious, sarcastic, if only slightly catchy. Please, Kids, wake and bake is no way to go through life:
https://youtu.be/urmTNY7rHUY


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;Y8raabzZNqw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8raabzZNqw[/video]


----------



## Joe_Bassett

[video=youtube_share;ob0qqtG9Gto]https://youtu.be/ob0qqtG9Gto[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;3IRja90Ua0s]https://youtu.be/3IRja90Ua0s[/video]

Lulz.


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;2C7Sx7hgsJs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2C7Sx7hgsJs[/video]
Just be still with me, you wouldn't believe what I've been through


----------



## felixm

Everlong,  Foo Fighters   You have to promise.........


----------



## felixm

men are men, women are women and nookie is nookie.  whoever nookie is


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;-71cwVcbK50]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-71cwVcbK50[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;A-fcAWfDiMc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-fcAWfDiMc[/video]


----------



## Nicholas McConnaughay

*Telescope *by *Cage the Elephant*, I really enjoy some of their songs.


----------



## Kevin

kilroy214 said:


> [video=youtube;2C7Sx7hgsJs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2C7Sx7hgsJs[/video]
> Just be still with me, you wouldn't believe what I've been through


"what I really want to do is jump on Kinski's bones" -Anthony 
Yeah.. I remember the poster of her and the snake.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;xo-J1wf2KHc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo-J1wf2KHc[/video]

Can't beat Knopfler's delicate genius. One of the best songs ever written, instrumentally.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;CvdmxszsDM8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvdmxszsDM8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;enIdTGckjKs]https://youtu.be/enIdTGckjKs[/video]

had sex on a beach to this.....straight up..


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;cNpCx_TDO24]https://youtu.be/cNpCx_TDO24[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;pKTg6VhkafU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKTg6VhkafU[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;cq2XvyPUym8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq2XvyPUym8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;RXto4t_IuG8]https://youtu.be/RXto4t_IuG8[/video]


----------



## Galivanting

[video=youtube;jRWeMz98Kv4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRWeMz98Kv4[/video]


----------



## Rookish

[video=youtube;qUXGD3qjX7M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUXGD3qjX7M[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;0X4_C2y1yJ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0X4_C2y1yJ4[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;2ZBUaaaQ4yE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZBUaaaQ4yE[/video]

First new song by these guys in a while, but wow am I blown away.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;xmloS6gcbc4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmloS6gcbc4[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;LrhRlCf_NJM]https://youtu.be/LrhRlCf_NJM[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;zUzd9KyIDrM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUzd9KyIDrM[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;QBsA2ETp7JA]http://youtu.be/QBsA2ETp7JA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;G1pi7Dn87mY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1pi7Dn87mY[/video]


----------



## dale

my song as a writer and human being.....

[video=youtube;ceoUa41s0vo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceoUa41s0vo[/video]


----------



## Joe_Bassett

[video=youtube_share;6XEPXYwd0yY]https://youtu.be/6XEPXYwd0yY[/video]


----------



## Galivanting

[video=youtube;SqWvkCTyCe0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqWvkCTyCe0[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;NMnN1_rS-iE]http://youtu.be/NMnN1_rS-iE[/video]


----------



## Smith

Oblivion; one of the greatest games to grace this life.

[video=youtube;wHL7zyLsQ2k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHL7zyLsQ2k[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;O8qBfQEvdrk]https://youtu.be/O8qBfQEvdrk[/video]

I miss Pidgeon...


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;zscG8CM77uk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zscG8CM77uk[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;j2SWk859CEU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2SWk859CEU[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;dsH8qMjnjDI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsH8qMjnjDI[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;s10ldVRHRSw]https://youtu.be/s10ldVRHRSw[/video]


----------



## Greyson

[video=youtube;lS0_uKHQ6OE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lS0_uKHQ6OE[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;l5m-u9BfzXA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5m-u9BfzXA&amp;list=PLAgZ0lGj9s9iVT4sB8O6HxNikgFxwcyQv&amp;in  dex=3[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;6chg2l6O3lc]http://youtu.be/6chg2l6O3lc[/video]

RAWR!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;wXzg0D-cKds]https://youtu.be/wXzg0D-cKds[/video]

Throwback.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;85BEAQIBPOI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85BEAQIBPOI[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;G0V1SLs0H5Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0V1SLs0H5Q[/video]
The song Daft Punk got Robot Rock from. I like this better.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;pVA43PuQGrU]https://youtu.be/pVA43PuQGrU[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;y44TUPr3zBc]http://youtu.be/y44TUPr3zBc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;vzH_Yqy7HDc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzH_Yqy7HDc&amp;t=0s[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;MEmTue5lSv4]https://youtu.be/MEmTue5lSv4[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;jknynk5vny8]https://youtu.be/jknynk5vny8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;Wv_X9XOm4NQ]https://youtu.be/Wv_X9XOm4NQ[/video]

I read he has never sang this live...I wonder how many songs out of his catalogue he hasn't....


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;dupZwP1HCNM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dupZwP1HCNM&amp;app=desktop[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;zw_gEpGqnqQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw_gEpGqnqQ[/video]


----------



## Galivanting

[video=youtube;RuWkFTlsWvo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuWkFTlsWvo&amp;list=RDGMEMJQXQAmqrnmK1SEjY_rK  BGAVMRuWkFTlsWvo[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;7-xHaAZNw14]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-xHaAZNw14[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;Q78Teqr2T6E]http://youtu.be/Q78Teqr2T6E[/video]


----------



## Galivanting

[video=youtube;Iy5Oy41wVtY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iy5Oy41wVtY[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;6f4LCfYE2kM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6f4LCfYE2kM[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;vLaEsqWgo5U]https://youtu.be/vLaEsqWgo5U[/video]

Classic.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;dQ0YflHNOB8]https://youtu.be/dQ0YflHNOB8[/video]


----------



## aj47

[video=youtube_share;Pm5go6mVqwU]https://youtu.be/Pm5go6mVqwU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;sh9wuyQkTfA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sh9wuyQkTfA[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;yQhGSPfwbDs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQhGSPfwbDs&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;dIdz5I0CNH0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIdz5I0CNH0[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ILm4AbCmeTE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILm4AbCmeTE[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;RySHDUU2juM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=RySHDUU2juM[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;PbhiT9LmZbA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbhiT9LmZbA[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;6DgD2MJ23U8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DgD2MJ23U8[/video]

Really the only two albums I like by these guys besides Sempiternal. Love the artwork more than anything.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;u95JTXzyHyA]https://youtu.be/u95JTXzyHyA[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;phLlo_t-z-U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phLlo_t-z-U[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;CULo30StFW4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CULo30StFW4[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;ur4BkAkR71w]https://youtu.be/ur4BkAkR71w[/video]

I FUCKING LOVE THIS SONG.


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;xjlgUx7_aN0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjlgUx7_aN0&amp;app=desktop[/video]
Pretty much non stop. Damn that riff.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;xeo0TlBnXcs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeo0TlBnXcs[/video]

That was the fastest they ever played it.


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;2vZy6J1rqaY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vZy6J1rqaY&amp;app=desktop[/video]
Blood feeds the war machine!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;bVKy2Va7Ds0]https://youtu.be/bVKy2Va7Ds0[/video]

Easily one of the most awesome death metal songs EVAR.


----------



## Galivanting

[video=youtube;2vv5bp88I2g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vv5bp88I2g[/video]

We were walking, holding hands
With our bare feet in the sand
And the seagulls overhead
When I broke the spell and said

"I could never divorce you
Without a good reason
And though I may never have to
It's good to have options"

But for now, I need you
But for now, I need you
But for now, I need you

But it was only in my head
Because no one ever says
What they really mean to say
When there's so much at stake

So I told her I loved her
And she told me she loved me
And I mostly believed her
And she mostly believed me


----------



## Smith

Going with the Pedro The Lion theme.

[video=youtube;LXyjbavb4p4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXyjbavb4p4[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;46Ke7Sd2qgc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46Ke7Sd2qgc[/video]

"Relax yourself man, get calm. I've never seen her, so she must be no one."

The Feels are strong with this one.


----------



## Reichelina

https://youtu.be/RxWEvV9zYj4


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;goxRo5xhOak]https://youtu.be/goxRo5xhOak[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

[video=youtube;72YszOdxdnM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72YszOdxdnM[/video]


----------



## LeeC

How’s this for fusion? An innovative cover of “Take Five.”
The language of music is universal. 


https://youtu.be/GLF46JKkCNg


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> How’s this for fusion? An innovative cover of “Take Five.”
> The language of music is universal.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/GLF46JKkCNg



there was a gig on today to remember George Harrison and it was full of that type of music...lasted 3 hours@ st georges in Liverpool


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ypApKTXuOxU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypApKTXuOxU[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;rW3WYcnQj8I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW3WYcnQj8I[/video]


----------



## aj47

[video=youtube_share;28E8WKZ614w]https://youtu.be/28E8WKZ614w[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;GSiHEA0DkYg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSiHEA0DkYg[/video]

A Jazz Fusion group from the early 90's fronted by Myles Kennedy, a man better known today as the frontman for Alter Bridge, for Slash's band, and as the guy who turned down Led Zeppelin's offer to front their reunion band.

My my, how people change.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;9CQTMroudFQ]https://youtu.be/9CQTMroudFQ[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;FUKpuxKQxBE]https://youtu.be/FUKpuxKQxBE[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;CZHMLTrV2KI]https://youtu.be/CZHMLTrV2KI[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;GiqOsKngc-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiqOsKngc-c[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;Xx5btgl8P8E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xx5btgl8P8E[/video]


----------



## aj47

[video=youtube_share;km4-eKvv3EM]https://youtu.be/km4-eKvv3EM[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;o0u4M6vppCI]https://youtu.be/o0u4M6vppCI[/video]

In five years, it'll be a classic.


----------



## Greyson

[video=youtube;vin0U-ej1L8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vin0U-ej1L8[/video]

someone showed this to me a few days ago and I can't get over it.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;pSEW-ewnEDI]https://youtu.be/pSEW-ewnEDI[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;kszLwBaC4Sw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kszLwBaC4Sw[/video]

Who knew one of Bowie's final contributions to the world would be a schizophrenic, staccated, jazz-infused soundscape full of gorgeous, total goddamn darkness? Brilliant 'til the end. A self-composed swansong -- who could end their lives better than that? Inspiring.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;VMqWbRGEM7w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMqWbRGEM7w[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;P4sANPkk3ys]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4sANPkk3ys[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;f5howHv3F54]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5howHv3F54[/video]

To celebrate Zac Farro coming back to record drums for the new album. <3


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;SrEANkxPLV4]https://youtu.be/SrEANkxPLV4[/video]

I WANT TO KILL YOU!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;BQvmmRHPiYA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQvmmRHPiYA[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;zTCrsiXtviU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTCrsiXtviU[/video]

New album's pretty good! Used to be a much bigger fan of them back in the day. Still come back and listen now and then.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;vMj7baqFV3M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMj7baqFV3M[/video]

New Jimmy Eat World!


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;o2ZxV7wul8A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2ZxV7wul8A[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;copLTgjtcsg]https://youtu.be/copLTgjtcsg[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;rR9ZrVFrn2U]https://youtu.be/rR9ZrVFrn2U[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;cf5C9Oim2dY]https://youtu.be/cf5C9Oim2dY[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;hv7Y7F-Q2KE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv7Y7F-Q2KE[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;Ivlq8ndqVuo]https://youtu.be/Ivlq8ndqVuo[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;RzoYp3B2Kzk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzoYp3B2Kzk[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;oZgkEGNCnx8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZgkEGNCnx8[/video]

Wow, their new album is pretty damn good. Never was the biggest fan--although I do enjoy some of their stuff--but I can't stop listening to this song. And it's a bonus track.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;e8qqcV-Fz_o]https://youtu.be/e8qqcV-Fz_o[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;emAe6IClGys]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emAe6IClGys[/video]

Amazing string work. Good swing-tinged music is sorely missed in this day and age.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;37hTpr53XUg]https://youtu.be/37hTpr53XUg[/video]

Music does NOT get better than this. Period.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;-1pMMIe4hb4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1pMMIe4hb4[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;S_qef2tsh6U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_qef2tsh6U[/video]

Wow!


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;E7dq6w9klDg]https://youtu.be/E7dq6w9klDg[/video]


----------



## queenie

[video=youtube;cwzI6dnJygs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwzI6dnJygs[/video]


----------



## LeeC

[video=youtube;AiSnoDMhzvg]https://youtu.be/AiSnoDMhzvg[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;NZHs2pqO7to]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZHs2pqO7to[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;ye0XhDdbFs4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye0XhDdbFs4[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;D6KRIMASing]https://youtu.be/D6KRIMASing[/video]


----------



## kaufenpreis

https://youtu.be/T73WhWTawCE


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;6fHoMw8tCzo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fHoMw8tCzo[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Fwh_GbfY3Ks]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fwh_GbfY3Ks[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;YnwsMEabmSo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnwsMEabmSo[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;cuGpE73NwYw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuGpE73NwYw[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;2-TvsNNTFuo]https://youtu.be/2-TvsNNTFuo[/video]


----------



## Joe_Bassett

SABATON!!!
[video=youtube_share;HF3pv6WsJrs]https://youtu.be/HF3pv6WsJrs[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;kHafO8CtOtc]https://youtu.be/kHafO8CtOtc[/video]

Best fucking rock band Japan ever produced.

This whole tour is retardedly good.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;CJdUAdnbpMI]https://youtu.be/CJdUAdnbpMI[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;FeU_qC5tBOE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeU_qC5tBOE[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=Youtube;6f5mQCT022o]https://youtu.be/6f5mQCT022o[/video]

The day the earth shook.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;uWs-KnSWyIM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWs-KnSWyIM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;WIF4_Sm-rgQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIF4_Sm-rgQ[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;hTreLrmapkM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTreLrmapkM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;d9ZLCrTU3yY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9ZLCrTU3yY[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;S7rZVXZtdAQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7rZVXZtdAQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;DDANM9xg8II]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDANM9xg8II[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;6EmatTpVQVQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EmatTpVQVQ[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[ViDEO=youtuBE;w_H1xGyCLcU]https://youtu.be/w_H1xGyCLcU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;FqIIuixY_H0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqIIuixY_H0[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

Here I Go Again - Leslie Hornby

[video=youtube;XSK9RG97SaY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSK9RG97SaY[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;YcqauC49Xmc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcqauC49Xmc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;A-Pkx37kYf4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-Pkx37kYf4[/video]


----------



## Ultraroel

[video=youtube;Oz31_eaed3k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oz31_eaed3k[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;o5gb03AbGPg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5gb03AbGPg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;XWVij6r4QBw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWVij6r4QBw[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

Rock It For Me - Caravan Palace.

[video=youtube;-7JOa3dISg0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7JOa3dISg0[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

GuitarHiro97 said:


> SABATON!!!



[Video=youtube;w_N7PSkwUmA]https://youtu.be/w_N7PSkwUmA[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;eXP5psBaOO8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXP5psBaOO8[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;WFaIcjemHvA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFaIcjemHvA[/video]
Thrash metal with a hint black and lots of nerd lol


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;skoLCUj1SwI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skoLCUj1SwI[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;P_eNqHl4K-c]https://youtu.be/P_eNqHl4K-c[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;8Pa9x9fZBtY]https://youtu.be/8Pa9x9fZBtY[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;KxtPRF6NG7I]https://youtu.be/KxtPRF6NG7I[/video]

need to dig out the old shell suit


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;qb-LkBkFb_Y]https://youtu.be/qb-LkBkFb_Y[/video]

ama "D"..man


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;xTGrGnQdV4M]https://youtu.be/xTGrGnQdV4M[/video]

would he have approved..i think so.....


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;T7NqyQCSz-Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7NqyQCSz-Y[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Bn5tiuZU4JI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn5tiuZU4JI[/video]

The queen of cool. Few female artists have that level of confidence that isn't grounded in their looks and sexuality. Nina was just . . . cool. Bjork and Janelle Monae also fall firmly in that cool category. They're my kinda gals. That's real sexiness. Confidence and talent, without the ego of fame and beauty.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;uiBxYDyyb14]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiBxYDyyb14[/video]


----------



## Winston

Since tomorrow is Monday:

[video=youtube;Hidk2V_S63g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Hidk2V_S63g[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;pOqmkhin4Dw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOqmkhin4Dw[/video]

Easily one of my favorite album covers, next to "There is a Hell, Believe Me I've Seen it. There is a Heaven, Let's Keep it a Secret."


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Bruno Spatola said:


> The queen of cool. Few female artists have that level of confidence that isn't grounded in their looks and sexuality. Nina was just . . . cool. Bjork and Janelle Monae also fall firmly in that cool category. They're my kinda gals. That's real sexiness. Confidence and talent, without the ego of fame and beauty.



Wow! That was freaking intense! : D

[video=youtube;ScVi_L817ec]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScVi_L817ec[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;zBrwaCjJIFU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBrwaCjJIFU[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;L0JOOEnRopM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0JOOEnRopM[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;dGNHPWuYrTQ]https://youtu.be/dGNHPWuYrTQ[/video]

Minds of greedy distortion 
All are destroyed in its wake
It judges the worth of the low forms of life
Who cower and quiver and shake
Some may call it the savior
Fall to their bellies and pray
Some try to resist in the hope they'll exist
To experience just one more day
And the lost will pray for forgiveness 
And the fearful and weak start to scream
As the terrible nightmare of a dying world
Becomes beauty beyond any dream

Tell me these lyrics aren't fucking awesome.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;8r31DFrFs5A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r31DFrFs5A[/video]


----------



## AdventureSeeker

I am listening to "Mama Knows Best" by Courtnie Ramirez on The Voice from NBC. It's a tv show from around the United States giving local singers a chance to become world wild musicians.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;UWmNsHDdWFU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWmNsHDdWFU[/video]

Whew, what a music video.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;_EWmngnKOG4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EWmngnKOG4[/video]

One of my favorite album covers, right next to There is a Hell, Believe Me I've Seen it; There is a Heaven, Let's Keep it a Secret.


----------



## Winston

Don't know why, but I always liked Robyn Hitchcock:

[video=youtube;kb3nIFLkBkA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb3nIFLkBkA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## lvcabbie

Just followed a huge playlist of Willie Nelson on the free version of Spotify.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;xTGrGnQdV4M]https://youtu.be/xTGrGnQdV4M[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;LOthvAww8Js]https://youtu.be/LOthvAww8Js[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;XTWtmvBFi84]https://youtu.be/XTWtmvBFi84[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;-aSUxWMDHBw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aSUxWMDHBw[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;r6VrlP8Ak5Y]https://youtu.be/r6VrlP8Ak5Y[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;jmaDVyx8IC4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmaDVyx8IC4[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;CEvsDuJYEnI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEvsDuJYEnI[/video]


----------



## TreeTop

Been listening to Broken- Gorillaz on repeat all day!


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;6p3PoymGSEs]https://youtu.be/6p3PoymGSEs[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;ERQDof9DRo8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERQDof9DRo8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;_lNP-x94-SE]https://youtu.be/_lNP-x94-SE[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;B9DqykUsqRY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9DqykUsqRY[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;khL2u-A-2qs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khL2u-A-2qs[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;yOQMUrTkCr4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOQMUrTkCr4[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;OPhh4vBch3E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPhh4vBch3E[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;SoRZZ9PHyGM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoRZZ9PHyGM[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;hc449MVJep0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hc449MVJep0[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;pQpTf2wuuno]https://youtu.be/pQpTf2wuuno[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

[video=youtube;1pqttl9aWm0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pqttl9aWm0[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;NJSoFbkZ0_U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJSoFbkZ0_U[/video]

Gold. Not a big Saosin fan, except this EP is unbelievable. Probably because this was the only thing they did with lead singer Anthony Greene, except their newest album when he came back and rejoined the band. That new album is solid, but *this* is beautiful.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;jUjovxkufh4]https://youtu.be/jUjovxkufh4[/video]

bath music....


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;LxB98ll0Asg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxB98ll0Asg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;I3DuSCx70eY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3DuSCx70eY[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;LOLE1YE_oFQ]https://youtu.be/LOLE1YE_oFQ[/video]

FK u R THe man...RIP


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;pdz5kCaCRFM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdz5kCaCRFM[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;KG3EWVzHWf0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG3EWVzHWf0[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;dY22DyZlHHA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY22DyZlHHA[/video]

So hyped for the new album.


----------



## escorial

has anyone mentioned xmass yet..sorry

[video=youtube_share;S84RLgnz7Rs]https://youtu.be/S84RLgnz7Rs[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;7wlYIdhqCPk]https://youtu.be/7wlYIdhqCPk[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;wXLXe9UxR0E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXLXe9UxR0E&amp;index=1&amp;list=PLFFFB5B4CF28FFC8  3[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Krfw2AF-a3w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Krfw2AF-a3w[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;gcFxYmVfUBo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcFxYmVfUBo[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;_ChoOH3RAUA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ChoOH3RAUA[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;bfUDbgGN8Zc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=bfUDbgGN8Zc[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;8gCjJC_INNE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gCjJC_INNE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;OLYB8Z9ggLg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLYB8Z9ggLg[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;yJ2Ue2ImT98]https://youtu.be/yJ2Ue2ImT98[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;rhQV1u9C9wg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhQV1u9C9wg&amp;list=PLN65bF7v1CsIDLZ8AkHk9Xw8  a6D-qrOUd&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

I just love these guys.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;u7aDstrDMf0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7aDstrDMf0[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;VxqaI_c9j_g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxqaI_c9j_g[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;_wyWfklvNHc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wyWfklvNHc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;n2MaqrQyq9U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2MaqrQyq9U[/video]


----------



## kilroy214

Found this gem in a long lost playlist.

[video=youtube;n4PR9NZlAB4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4PR9NZlAB4[/video]


----------



## escorial

first non song i've come across in this thread


----------



## kilroy214

well, he does sing at the end...kind of.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;ybGOT4d2Hs8]https://youtu.be/ybGOT4d2Hs8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;OgO2U4quFDk]https://youtu.be/OgO2U4quFDk[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;9viQG63_6hc]https://youtu.be/9viQG63_6hc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;2tnz9sSGprc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tnz9sSGprc[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;9zdNdjF-htY]https://youtu.be/9zdNdjF-htY[/video]

is your heart nothing....


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;MOakGR4qPhw]https://youtu.be/MOakGR4qPhw[/video]

lets party you old farts....


----------



## GKGhost

[video=youtube;xAdmfIrjKQQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAdmfIrjKQQ[/video]

Seen these guys twice now. Years ago when they toured with Rammstein & last year with their American tour.


----------



## Kevin

E-yeah...I'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;z6c9Ejfu-iU]https://youtu.be/z6c9Ejfu-iU[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;EkCc_qiI7UA]https://youtu.be/EkCc_qiI7UA[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;C_-SMHjX5os]https://youtu.be/C_-SMHjX5os[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;DCtVfLjmOAU]https://youtu.be/DCtVfLjmOAU[/video]

Last one for today.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;01RfbkZ-neQ]https://youtu.be/01RfbkZ-neQ[/video]


----------



## kunox

[video=youtube_share;cvaIgq5j2Q8]https://youtu.be/cvaIgq5j2Q8[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

An epic:

[video=youtube;AHVsszW7Nds]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHVsszW7Nds&amp;spfreload=5[/video]


----------



## escorial

49 min.....i shall read and listen...going to a gig on thursday

_Thursday 3 November 2016 7:30pm_
ROYAL LIVERPOOL PHILHARMONIC ORCHESTRA
[h=3]Dvořák Symphony No.7[/h]
Dvorak's _Seventh Symphony,_ Berlioz's _Death of Cleopatra _and Gorecki's _Two Tristan Postludes and Chorale _(UK Premiere).


----------



## Bard_Daniel

escorial said:


> 49 min.....i shall read and listen...going to a gig on thursday
> 
> _Thursday 3 November 2016 7:30pm_
> ROYAL LIVERPOOL PHILHARMONIC ORCHESTRA
> *Dvořák Symphony No.7*
> 
> 
> Dvorak's _Seventh Symphony,_ Berlioz's _Death of Cleopatra _and Gorecki's _Two Tristan Postludes and Chorale _(UK Premiere).



Nice! Let me know if it's awesome!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;pab-OqBIKJk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pab-OqBIKJk[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;IWm03wYBTbM]https://youtu.be/IWm03wYBTbM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;fPAalOjMsz4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPAalOjMsz4[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;7ejXj1fnYX4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ejXj1fnYX4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

I'm Damaged, and I like it.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;bBI5PHU1wYU]https://youtu.be/bBI5PHU1wYU[/video]

explicit bits!!!!...ok


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;ejkp09u7dh4]https://youtu.be/ejkp09u7dh4[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;vC0Qt1lvLq8]https://youtu.be/vC0Qt1lvLq8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;1izRNemXWJk]https://youtu.be/1izRNemXWJk[/video]
sxplicit lyrical


----------



## escorial

sxplicit words

[video=youtube_share;Sb3XfrCtjVU]https://youtu.be/Sb3XfrCtjVU[/video]


----------



## Winston

In dedication to the loser yesterday:

[video=youtube;QNCM8IjtQ-o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=QNCM8IjtQ-o[/video]


----------



## bobo

Hello You Guys 

With Christmas approaching and all that - you'll like some more classical culture

[video=youtube_share;GqKQB3haFVk]https://youtu.be/GqKQB3haFVk[/video]

:angel::angel:


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;nJtbSixXGgM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJtbSixXGgM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

It's like "White Punks On Dope" for a new generation.


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;uAsV5-Hv-7U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAsV5-Hv-7U[/video]

Possibly the greatest song ever written.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;ESXgJ9-H-2U]https://youtu.be/ESXgJ9-H-2U[/video]

ages since i had a good dance


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;GsqgMyxfZVU]https://youtu.be/GsqgMyxfZVU[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;ff540rSJ3Jw]https://youtu.be/ff540rSJ3Jw[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;INuD2D7R8bk]https://youtu.be/INuD2D7R8bk[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;RxhN7MQ6uYw]https://youtu.be/RxhN7MQ6uYw[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

In memoriam from one of the great songwriters.

Leonard Cohen (1934-2016)


[video=youtube_share;pPf5Ki9ygVY]https://youtu.be/pPf5Ki9ygVY[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;eaLedXarAjM]https://youtu.be/eaLedXarAjM[/video]


----------



## LeeC

Peacock Spider 7 (Maratus speciosus)


https://youtu.be/d_yYC5r8xMI


----------



## kunox

*yoda man*

[video=youtube_share;vMmqgBvNdVQ]https://youtu.be/vMmqgBvNdVQ[/video]


the epicness within these three songs are over nine thousand a piece....!!!!


----------



## kunox

[video=youtube_share;4XqpoY6US-M]https://youtu.be/4XqpoY6US-M[/video]


----------



## kunox

[video=youtube_share;vhv9Uo5FOEA]https://youtu.be/vhv9Uo5FOEA[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;3G4NKzmfC-Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3G4NKzmfC-Q[/video]

Where has this piece been all my life? I'm SO into it!


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;0Y57FqtMcbc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Y57FqtMcbc&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;_bOHF9m0m8k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bOHF9m0m8k[/video]


----------



## LeeC

A modern version of what we did in the '50s

https://youtu.be/HyUp2zOwy70


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;hrAwGjM0gR4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrAwGjM0gR4[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;wRMXTvsCBwQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRMXTvsCBwQ[/video]


----------



## msjhord

Lisa Gerrard is awesome.  But this is one of my fave's feeding into my eardrums right now.  _Amergin's Invocation_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srHQe6-AnRw&list=PLLbVF2EB0XFz_8gxwBN6bcnCRt4954rIN&index=91


----------



## Pidgeon84

Pluralized said:


> *Revocation- No Funeral*



Damn you lol I can't keep myself from listening to their new record. It's so good!

[video=youtube;3IBsCYc4rPU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IBsCYc4rPU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;-ypg_B2gfvM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ypg_B2gfvM[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;ax2ppzKSbYs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax2ppzKSbYs[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;f3ZcflP8KPY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3ZcflP8KPY[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;c78uEWJKl2A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c78uEWJKl2A[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;oLVyRvp2Qbg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLVyRvp2Qbg[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;prGptG5Ex1g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prGptG5Ex1g[/video]


----------



## 1Zaslowcrane1

Anything by Umphrey's McGee


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;NqWcpEZ3GY0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqWcpEZ3GY0[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;CqusDWoIYLE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqusDWoIYLE[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;cCUepJnw5xQ]https://youtu.be/cCUepJnw5xQ[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;JrJG7qBtBL4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrJG7qBtBL4[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;LOLE1YE_oFQ]https://youtu.be/LOLE1YE_oFQ[/video]


----------



## Winston

Need some goofy feel good stuff 'bout now:

[video=youtube_share;ksOzvYYHW48]https://youtu.be/ksOzvYYHW48[/video]


----------



## JustRob

No idea, some classical piece randomly selected by the Squeezebox device attached to our HiFi system. Nice though. Classical titles are hardly memorable at the best of times. We all know them but have no idea what they're called.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;DNiGa7Qyl6c]https://youtu.be/DNiGa7Qyl6c[/video]


----------



## bobo

Watch what's happening after 50 seconds

[video=youtube;UkYZtATiwVs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkYZtATiwVs[/video]

Not boring - not boring at all \\/


----------



## escorial

been to see the liverpool phil with two different conductors and they could have done with some of that...cool


----------



## bobo

Yeah, sometimes a little stunt wakes you up :sleeping:


----------



## Winston

/\  Fat lady, indeed (sarcasm).  Wow.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;COwd9dgm5l0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COwd9dgm5l0[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;vIYRbbHMesg]https://youtu.be/vIYRbbHMesg[/video]

might be right....


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;M1crYavhnv4]https://youtu.be/M1crYavhnv4[/video]

pass the rifff man....


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;jemPOtMdkEE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jemPOtMdkEE[/video]


----------



## Greyson

Cool band I found while perusing the spotify archives, interesting sound and pretty good for studying or questioning your existence; whichever floats your boat![video=youtube;-hcwZ9EptZs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hcwZ9EptZs[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;o2I84-A9duY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2I84-A9duY[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;r0XisnwaFAY]https://youtu.be/r0XisnwaFAY[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;OYBmZXW9yt4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=711&amp;v=OYBmZXW9yt4[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;UDNYH8tamoA]https://youtu.be/UDNYH8tamoA[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;N99KPZ2RsoM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N99KPZ2RsoM[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;nopdhodDCG4]https://youtu.be/nopdhodDCG4[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;b_VFWR7aB60]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_VFWR7aB60[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;76itSz-QEcE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76itSz-QEcE[/video]


----------



## lvcabbie

This will blow you away. Turn up the volumn and call your friends and family.


[video]https://www.facebook.com/ClotureClub/videos/10154812141299254/[/video]


The story behind it @ Stop What You're Doing and Listen to the Air Force Choir Surprise a Crowd With a Rendition of 'Ode To Joy'


----------



## SystemCheck

[video=youtube;ZSM3w1v-A_Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSM3w1v-A_Y[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;7y6OWW0YVHM]https://youtu.be/7y6OWW0YVHM[/video]

This is just too funny.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;WB0vN1qGKCU]https://youtu.be/WB0vN1qGKCU[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;hk8mGVPuKyU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk8mGVPuKyU[/video]


----------



## Winston

Always a Christmas favorite:

[video=youtube_share;t039p6xqutU]https://youtu.be/t039p6xqutU[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;EzgbcyfJgfQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzgbcyfJgfQ[/video]


----------



## bobo

Here for dancing the Yule fat away:

[video=youtube_share;slMub4NtrSk]https://youtu.be/slMub4NtrSk[/video]


----------



## EVERSDALEAuthor

The pirates of the Caribbean soundtrack .


----------



## Smith

EVERSDALEAuthor said:


> The pirates of the Caribbean soundtrack .



[video=youtube;JImcvtJzIK8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JImcvtJzIK8[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;bg1dF4TpI0k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg1dF4TpI0k[/video]

Boys from my state.


----------



## SystemCheck

[video=youtube;xP3zLExMIzE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP3zLExMIzE[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;ynEOo28lsbc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynEOo28lsbc[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;lXMskKTw3Bc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXMskKTw3Bc[/video]


----------



## Ell337

THE viral video of 2016

[video=youtube;d9TpRfDdyU0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9TpRfDdyU0[/video]


----------



## The Fantastical

Pen pineapple apple pen!


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;Q9IZ1sZr5Ds]https://youtu.be/Q9IZ1sZr5Ds[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;PdB6e91stm0]https://youtu.be/PdB6e91stm0[/video]

Because, y'know.  I'm not.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;Sq3RKsSThw0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sq3RKsSThw0[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;HD1TwAxD4TM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD1TwAxD4TM[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;KckCsw_JyJI]https://youtu.be/KckCsw_JyJI[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;0Pmgtyw2n8w]https://youtu.be/0Pmgtyw2n8w[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;FMfVHHfxrHs]https://youtu.be/FMfVHHfxrHs[/video]

young lad with bags of charisma i reckon


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;c1ygPiLuHYM]https://youtu.be/c1ygPiLuHYM[/video]

My wife and I divorced roughly three months after the marriage. This song was my breakup song.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Please delete.

My phone is retarded sometimes.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;3-tkO89CWuQ]https://youtu.be/3-tkO89CWuQ[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;INuD2D7R8bk]https://youtu.be/INuD2D7R8bk[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;5KGe_X77k0E]https://youtu.be/5KGe_X77k0E[/video]


----------



## escorial

LC​.....


----------



## Bloggsworth

*Mourn, ye afflicted children* from _Judas Maccabeus_ by Handel


----------



## JustRob

I have no idea. Our next door neighbours are playing a medley and I can hear them clearly through the wall. He plays jazz trumpet and she plays the banjo. They're good. We don't get a playlist but they have been known to play requests if we phone them up. They have an incredible repertoire memorised, many familiar but with titles I can't recall.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;H-P0VznfK_E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-P0VznfK_E[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;dnxCxHLAqn8]https://youtu.be/dnxCxHLAqn8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;-MQXU2FNeJ0]https://youtu.be/-MQXU2FNeJ0[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;u_ZSAe5uPME]https://youtu.be/u_ZSAe5uPME[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;IeqQ4DWy2Nk]https://youtu.be/IeqQ4DWy2Nk[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;_NNOaYNqLo8]https://youtu.be/_NNOaYNqLo8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;mezFoJfbCS8]https://youtu.be/mezFoJfbCS8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;aiqrG4OqWew]https://youtu.be/aiqrG4OqWew[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;67maHVfZuDs]https://youtu.be/67maHVfZuDs[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;_wyWfklvNHc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wyWfklvNHc[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;gRsJDDVrfns]https://youtu.be/gRsJDDVrfns[/video]

t-wex...just fwab


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;498zUzNGQxY]https://youtu.be/498zUzNGQxY[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;5DdlUJTycKo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DdlUJTycKo[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;-Aj9_8t1eQc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Aj9_8t1eQc[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;N4d7Wp9kKjA]https://youtu.be/N4d7Wp9kKjA[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;iRA7hyYbTf0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRA7hyYbTf0[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;YLygTTOpE5w]https://youtu.be/YLygTTOpE5w[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;l-UA4qRkHUU]https://youtu.be/l-UA4qRkHUU[/video]

Rawr!


----------



## Pennywise Purple

[video=youtube;HgQe3tNvLJQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgQe3tNvLJQ[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;clfWbDzAbqI]https://youtu.be/clfWbDzAbqI[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;ZxgMGk9JPVA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxgMGk9JPVA[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;gyEmLptNL70]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyEmLptNL70[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;3X9LvC9WkkQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3X9LvC9WkkQ[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;hmGfCCINphk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmGfCCINphk[/video]


----------



## aurora borealis

[video=youtube;dzNvk80XY9s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzNvk80XY9s[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;dUsQPBNmwXc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUsQPBNmwXc[/video]


----------



## Jenwales

Seether, they have a new single and I need a cheer up


----------



## Gyarachu

aurora borealis said:


> [video=youtube;dzNvk80XY9s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzNvk80XY9s[/video]



Hey someone else knows Sleeping at Last! One of my housemates (whose friend plays strings for the band sometimes) got me into him several years back. Took me to a show, I got to meet him after, and since then he's become one of my favorite musicians. Really gorgeous stuff. Heartrendingly gorgeous.


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;VoqTLWF7ofI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoqTLWF7ofI[/video]

Been on repeat the last few days. Them pipes!


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;7r5M2gZoc_0]https://youtu.be/7r5M2gZoc_0[/video]

Crank it up and yell along!


----------



## kunox

Winston said:


> [video=youtube_share;7r5M2gZoc_0]https://youtu.be/7r5M2gZoc_0[/video]
> 
> Crank it up and yell along!


not bad


----------



## ArtBlinked

https://youtu.be/rmdE7Ne6o7Y
Been listening to this one all day on google play.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;FOCucJw7iT8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOCucJw7iT8[/video]


----------



## escorial

danielstj said:


> [video=youtube;FOCucJw7iT8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOCucJw7iT8[/video]



my fav turner painting...Norham castle..fits with the music


----------



## bobo

You have a good taste, daniel 
Here's another French 'la mer'

[video=youtube_share;fd_nopTFuZA]https://youtu.be/fd_nopTFuZA[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;8U3yJyrUVK0]https://youtu.be/8U3yJyrUVK0[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;wUL5lnd9iXI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUL5lnd9iXI&amp;index=10&amp;list=PLKcGEIO7V0rVWOW  CK_5q87jNcGT907owe[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;wnPARpZlNtY]https://youtu.be/wnPARpZlNtY[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

bobo said:


> You have a good taste, daniel
> Here's another French 'la mer'



Bobo, that is one GREAT song. Nice.

[video=youtube;hKBgolojkhU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKBgolojkhU[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube_share;tvTRZJ-4EyI]https://youtu.be/tvTRZJ-4EyI[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;TfCz4qVO_Lc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfCz4qVO_Lc[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;N_4O5iodyOA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_4O5iodyOA[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;XTWtmvBFi84]https://youtu.be/XTWtmvBFi84[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;lSAUe8QzwTQ]https://youtu.be/lSAUe8QzwTQ[/video]


----------



## bobo

Hi danielstj – this ingratiating Pachelbel is for you – hope you like it 

[video=youtube_share;PkSp8wc8lKw]https://youtu.be/PkSp8wc8lKw[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;IIKPA8Z-D0g]https://youtu.be/IIKPA8Z-D0g[/video]

" You're young and you're hungry, perhaps short on money; I give to you this chicken today. Its eggs for your dinner, its legs for next winter, you won't have to steal again!"

NIPPON!


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;TYkVHFP53Do]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYkVHFP53Do[/video]


----------



## joshybo

[video=youtube_share;1b9n0Amr9RI]https://youtu.be/1b9n0Amr9RI[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;lLc9q_tlMDs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLc9q_tlMDs[/video]

The books are so good too.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

For those interested in classical epics (  ):

[video=youtube;QFAW7sE5dVU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFAW7sE5dVU&amp;index=17&amp;list=WL[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;FWesUhbMUtA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWesUhbMUtA[/video]

<3


----------



## Jenwales

Seether: Stoke the fire new music


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;CSavDtBthl4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSavDtBthl4[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;bFhIl3D_2o0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFhIl3D_2o0[/video]


----------



## joshybo

[video=youtube_share;NLZRYQMLDW4]https://youtu.be/NLZRYQMLDW4[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

[video=youtube;pbr8fVzbVbI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbr8fVzbVbI[/video]

Bang it up loud


----------



## Aphelion

[video=youtube;bMJkddvJ4L4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMJkddvJ4L4[/video]


----------



## NeenaDiHope

I am currently obsessed with "Sick Like Me" by In This Moment! <3


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;QpxN2VXPMLc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpxN2VXPMLc[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;LMOkim54h4c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMOkim54h4c[/video]

It's these lyrics that keep me writing poetry.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;ItaIfIQuNfo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItaIfIQuNfo[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;3DuCIGvsbMA]https://youtu.be/3DuCIGvsbMA[/video]


----------



## escorial

Theglasshouse said:


> [video=youtube_share;3DuCIGvsbMA]https://youtu.be/3DuCIGvsbMA[/video]



what record stopped it getting the number 1 spot in the charts..?


----------



## bobo

[video=youtube_share;LgVLsbj7quw]https://youtu.be/LgVLsbj7quw[/video]


----------



## LeeC

https://vimeo.com/69122809


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;9fX9OgSHHCc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fX9OgSHHCc[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

[video=youtube;74lyZlQt5sg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74lyZlQt5sg[/video]

I challenge everyone to listen to the Mummers and not feel _loads _better.


----------



## Theglasshouse

escorial said:


> what record stopped it getting the number 1 spot in the charts..?


I don't know, that but that could be found on billboard. The artist showed he had a good voice. But his most well-known song is probably dancing with tears in my eyes, another good song.

The below song I always associated with global warming.

[video=youtube_share;lB6a-iD6ZOY]https://youtu.be/lB6a-iD6ZOY?list=RDlB6a-iD6ZOY[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;0iRTB-FTMdk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iRTB-FTMdk[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;btIwdEUOjJA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btIwdEUOjJA[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;SAMYGzwUTK4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAMYGzwUTK4[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;yw-RPm1uOM4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw-RPm1uOM4[/video]

New Paramore! Hayley Williams is my hero. <3


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;AzlMeTxVdH8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzlMeTxVdH8[/video]


----------



## kunox

[video=youtube_share;mFzKwrij9c4]https://youtu.be/mFzKwrij9c4?list=PLLTQggI1H26Dj4r5I42WbqBlk9rbn7iA  P[/video]


----------



## kunox

[video=youtube_share;20u6sif6JjM]https://youtu.be/20u6sif6JjM?list=PLLTQggI1H26Dj4r5I42WbqBlk9rbn7iA  P[/video]


----------



## aj47

[video=youtube_share;u6Je0rHIal4]https://youtu.be/u6Je0rHIal4[/video]


----------



## Ptolemy

[video=youtube;LJViBlabTQo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJViBlabTQo[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;dJe1iUuAW4M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJe1iUuAW4M[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Come on everybody, share your wealth of music! 

[video=youtube;ZWOP6HTLVWU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWOP6HTLVWU[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;1_hzZKIjVu8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_hzZKIjVu8[/video]

Will always prefer blink-182 with Tom, but at least these songs are better than the ones on California.

Not that California was a bad album, but it wasn't good either. Just kinda' meh. Mediocre.


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;x5YsbNgmqHU]https://youtu.be/x5YsbNgmqHU[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;e5ep8jp2zkQ]https://youtu.be/e5ep8jp2zkQ[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;e-LVXR6rjXs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-LVXR6rjXs[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;oj82Uu__xso]https://youtu.be/oj82Uu__xso?t=63[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

Siver Shoes - Wishbone Ash

[video=youtube;-c5lRE5tc6A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-c5lRE5tc6A&list=PL4AA242F273C88DAB[/video]


----------



## PunkyBarista

^^^^ Best song name ever.

[video=youtube;Rd3vwwXArMQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd3vwwXArMQ[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;gGdGFtwCNBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGdGFtwCNBE[/video]


----------



## Winston

PunkyBarista said:


> ^^^^ Best song name ever.
> 
> [video=youtube;Rd3vwwXArMQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd3vwwXArMQ[/video]



Nice.  But do they do a cover of Stonehenge?  I swear I saw Derek Smalls behind one of those ferns...


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;qZM3_noPyiU]https://youtu.be/qZM3_noPyiU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;xTOejKoNPtg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTOejKoNPtg[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;EksgeruTwIw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EksgeruTwIw[/video]


----------



## bobo

[video=youtube_share;A0xhL0jVXTU]https://youtu.be/A0xhL0jVXTU[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

Amoureuse - Kiki Dee

[video=youtube;wEcJMJK8_Us]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEcJMJK8_Us[/video]

*Amoureuse*

Strands of light upon a bedroom floor
Change the night through an open door
I'm awake but this not my home
For the first time I'm not alone

Reaching out, I touch another skin
Breathing out as he is breathing in
Deep inside I feel my soul aflame
Can my life ever be the same?

I should have told him
I'd do anything if I could hold him
For just another day, for just another day
His love is something I will not forget
When I am far away, when I am far away
I feel the rainfall of another planet
Another planet

Close together in the afterglow
I remember how his loving flow
Turned the key into another world
Made a woman of a simple girl

Daylight comes as we both know it must
Soon my fantasies will turn to dust
But I would give him anything he asked
If my first love could be my last

I should have told him
I'd do anything if I could hold him
For just another day, for just another day
His love is something I will not regret
When I am far away, when I am far away
I feel the rainfall of another planet
When I am far away, when I am far away
I feel the rainfall of another planet, another planet


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;sSWzDfx1JX4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSWzDfx1JX4[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;zRCl2UnvU-w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRCl2UnvU-w[/video]

So fuckin' good. These guys haven't put out a bad song.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;L3wKzyIN1yk]https://youtu.be/L3wKzyIN1yk[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;7qGTdS7Vtqg]https://youtu.be/7qGTdS7Vtqg[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;cAe1lVDbLf0]https://youtu.be/cAe1lVDbLf0[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;JqRxi6G7Dro]https://youtu.be/JqRxi6G7Dro[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;0-7IHOXkiV8]https://youtu.be/0-7IHOXkiV8[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;lSAUe8QzwTQ]https://youtu.be/lSAUe8QzwTQ[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;THdie-5vC-s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THdie-5vC-s[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;06XLgTrGLjo]https://youtu.be/06XLgTrGLjo[/video]

amazin dance


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;Nq_Snesw_yQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nq_Snesw_yQ[/video]

</3


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube_share;SCVvhUW7cxo]https://youtu.be/SCVvhUW7cxo[/video]


----------



## Smith

Chino Moreno rocks, dude.


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;1H75hBXvjsw]https://youtu.be/1H75hBXvjsw[/video]


----------



## escorial

keep the space theme going....

[video=youtube_share;BHIo6qwJarI]https://youtu.be/BHIo6qwJarI[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;XvhAWCAHaww]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvhAWCAHaww[/video]

Johnny Craig is just unbelievable. A once in a lifetime talent. Oh how I wish he was still in DGD.

Honestly, this whole line-up was on point.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;ZT2_iQuNUwE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZT2_iQuNUwE[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;nrkkx-p9T-c]https://youtu.be/nrkkx-p9T-c[/video]

great movie except for the actor who plays the cops son....Dane Dehaan was exceptional


----------



## terrib

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoIKv3xxuMA          Blue Ain't Your Color! And I don't even like Country Music!


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;yovkpQQI_uk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yovkpQQI_uk[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube_share;7j8vUbMmOwM]https://youtu.be/7j8vUbMmOwM[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;HXyKY-P8ZYk]https://youtu.be/HXyKY-P8ZYk[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;zK71lTctqTM]https://youtu.be/zK71lTctqTM[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;J9LgHNf2Qy0]https://youtu.be/J9LgHNf2Qy0[/video]


----------



## kunox

[video=youtube_share;TbsBEb1ZxWA]https://youtu.be/TbsBEb1ZxWA[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;4E9ydw_aDMg]https://youtu.be/4E9ydw_aDMg[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;ONNPUFwXvLI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONNPUFwXvLI&amp;index=1&amp;list=PLVcj5vadCills2z1  kctAiJkrHUHY9C18D[/video]


----------



## am_hammy

[video=youtube;e9XKztw4XmM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9XKztw4XmM[/video]


----------



## Winston

Walter Becker, Rest in Peace.

[video=youtube_share;2A0wGO3c2T8]https://youtu.be/2A0wGO3c2T8?list=PLsivMY0UPVaGbghmzO8C9OhCjae-ufs0K[/video]


----------



## LeeC

A bit of nostalgia

https://youtu.be/SoaAb5MnKtY

https://youtu.be/ZFo8-JqzSCM


----------



## Winston

I love Cake.  I think they were channeling Emma Peel (Diana Rigg) when they wrote this...

[video=youtube_share;idtYckLIZnI]https://youtu.be/idtYckLIZnI[/video]


----------



## Articulate Lady

Kings Of Summer - Ayokay


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;roGSyZC79Dg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roGSyZC79Dg[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;fyaI4-5849w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyaI4-5849w[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;Fi0xN499IXE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi0xN499IXE[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;PlBDl8nQPwU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlBDl8nQPwU[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;Zp_ntrq_K40]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zp_ntrq_K40[/video]


----------



## TuesdayEve

Livingston Taylor(James brother) 
Good Friends


----------



## Jack Dammit

Incendiary's cover of Sabotage


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;JE1Gvzxfm1E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE1Gvzxfm1E[/video]


----------



## bobo

[video=youtube_share;RpxV9xuqLeA]https://youtu.be/RpxV9xuqLeA[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;lbjZPFBD6JU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbjZPFBD6JU[/video]


----------



## AnastasiaA

[video=youtube;1VmNTl6JvDY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VmNTl6JvDY[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;xOgyZgdyXiY]https://youtu.be/xOgyZgdyXiY[/video]


----------



## ChrisIsGreat

Chop Suey - System Of A Down


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;wCwYSHnDUWM]https://youtu.be/wCwYSHnDUWM[/video]


----------



## LeeC

Say what you will, this is what I consider real athletes. Athletes that warm the heart.


https://youtu.be/IljlsoHW-e0


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;CVUOTzoVeZA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVUOTzoVeZA[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;t6CH9Tt-aSs]https://youtu.be/t6CH9Tt-aSs[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;sYxguqarAuU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYxguqarAuU[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;SNL-zeSd1ug]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNL-zeSd1ug[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;F9CUO8lfNjI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9CUO8lfNjI[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;OS6duOoxctw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OS6duOoxctw[/video]


----------



## TuesdayEve

Benny and the Jets by Elton John
playing again and again.... in my head


----------



## yfc54

If you like guitars then you'll enjoy this.

[video=youtube;9j6GSXKQck8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9j6GSXKQck8[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;oG5zRsKMyBc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG5zRsKMyBc[/video]


----------



## yfc54

I reckon Salvador Dali would have been proud of that video:lol:


----------



## bdcharles

Much love here for PMJ - and the clown! Absolutely flippin' phenomenal! 

[video=youtube;xy-jJ1qdteU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy-jJ1qdteU[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

My daughter is totally in to PMJ - though my brain is saying that is peanut mayonnaise and jelly.


----------



## Thaumiel

Almost snap... 

[video=youtube;jG01a41WHzk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG01a41WHzk[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> Almost snap...
> 
> [video=youtube;jG01a41WHzk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG01a41WHzk[/video]



Leo my man!! Love his Rick Astley cover too


----------



## kunox

I'm a bit festive and cool... lol.

[video=youtube_share;KLMzjMoi5vA]https://youtu.be/KLMzjMoi5vA[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;u7K72X4eo_s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7K72X4eo_s[/video]


----------



## Winston

https://youtu.be/PjQDX4xeZFQ?list=RDPjQDX4xeZFQ


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;OoiP5mBRBwc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoiP5mBRBwc[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;81LpJPXo_qs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81LpJPXo_qs[/video]


----------



## Birdy

[video=youtube_share;1GGxzSPP0J0]https://youtu.be/1GGxzSPP0J0[/video]

Bean juice. Yeah....


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;IdkCEioCp24]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdkCEioCp24[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;HDjKC_DjsWo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDjKC_DjsWo[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;A_ZTMoEqn5s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_ZTMoEqn5s[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;8256VJ4hkJU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8256VJ4hkJU[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;ONoi86Zyj3k]https://youtu.be/ONoi86Zyj3k[/video]


----------



## andrewclunn

[video=youtube_share;2kU32TCnsTA]https://youtu.be/2kU32TCnsTA[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;X6ymVaq3Fqk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6ymVaq3Fqk[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

[video=youtube;OxhuQWKwbqY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxhuQWKwbqY[/video]

I love this band, Cardiacs. Their music is the sort of difficult noise that would ensue if all the psychiatric patients got to play in the music room for a while. I also got an email - claim to extremely moderate fame - from their lead singer Tim Smith once (solicited, I hasten to add - he didn't just randomly get in touch). He's a bit horrible to his drummer sometimes though. Love the dog in the background. At one point it is barking along with the beat (such as that is), leading me to suspect the band's keyboardist is playing a bit of a joke on the others. I must add that this is not everyone's cup of tea, but in its own curious, slighly perplexing way, I think it is rather a good song.


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;ISmgOrhELXs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs[/video]


----------



## Grizzly

[video=youtube;DSYsBUOH29M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSYsBUOH29M[/video]

Ur a dirtybird


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;s7WkUAG8WJo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7WkUAG8WJo[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;CjQ2jGUNSck]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjQ2jGUNSck[/video]


----------



## TuesdayEve

(earworm)....Carolina Day by Livingston Taylor, James brother


----------



## NathanBrazil

*Language warning*
[video=youtube;tvTRZJ-4EyI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvTRZJ-4EyI[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;uPNnsi2dJIQ]https://youtu.be/uPNnsi2dJIQ[/video]


----------



## kunox

I'm going to cheat a little with some songs I own the rights to.

[video=youtube_share;CBWYMZ_noTs]https://youtu.be/CBWYMZ_noTs[/video]


----------



## kunox

[video=youtube_share;1dPCvya0eJU]https://youtu.be/1dPCvya0eJU[/video]

last one.. was just looking for some opinions.. there ot made by me but I commissioned them.


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;4KDnzvGWYCA]https://youtu.be/4KDnzvGWYCA[/video]


----------



## LeeC

As you get older, you get younger 

https://youtu.be/1G4isv_Fylg


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;Cgovv8jWETM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgovv8jWETM[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;Sy-vPg86scQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sy-vPg86scQ[/video]

So scene.


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;52-EkZRnG2E]https://youtu.be/52-EkZRnG2E[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;7jO_hyexh_E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jO_hyexh_E[/video]


----------



## joshybo

[video=youtube;43gm3CJePn0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43gm3CJePn0[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;G33opPoryh4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G33opPoryh4&amp;list=RDG33opPoryh4[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

Going to see these guys at the Ogden on Saturday. Fun!
[video=youtube_share;9P4GsF1zdzM]https://youtu.be/9P4GsF1zdzM[/video]


----------



## PiP

I've just discovered this Australian duo, Deep Sea Lights

[video=youtube_share;c8KhYwzr4Cg]https://youtu.be/c8KhYwzr4Cg[/video]

Amazing!


----------



## NathanBrazil

Pip-I started watching but didn't get to finish.  Excellent so far.
[video=youtube;k8mtXwtapX4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8mtXwtapX4[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube_share;QRg_8NNPTD8]https://youtu.be/QRg_8NNPTD8[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;YLygTTOpE5w]https://youtu.be/YLygTTOpE5w[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;mbmWiGMRb4I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbmWiGMRb4I[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;fZ802R_kP_Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ802R_kP_Q[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;NVbPgBGv2to]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVbPgBGv2to[/video]


----------



## LeeC

https://youtu.be/5iimxAJPPLY


----------



## Bloggsworth

Don't Jump Off The Roof Dad - Tommy Cooper

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGdI7CXZUXc


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube_share;953PkxFNiko]https://youtu.be/953PkxFNiko[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;H0kFqbg7VEw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0kFqbg7VEw[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

Damn it, this is some excellent stuff. *LANGUAGE*


[video=youtube_share;NUC2EQvdzmY]https://youtu.be/NUC2EQvdzmY[/video]


----------



## TuesdayEve

Roundtable Rival by Lindsey Stirling


----------



## TMarie

Would You Lay With Me .... 1975 version Tanya Tucker


----------



## joshybo

This one is for Plur.
[video=youtube;7E-_J5WWkoc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E-_J5WWkoc[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube_share;hW_WLxseq0o]https://youtu.be/hW_WLxseq0o[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;kHzF_4gW78g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHzF_4gW78g&amp;t=1201s[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;G6Kspj3OO0s]https://youtu.be/G6Kspj3OO0s[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;ZXZxjDdjeLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXZxjDdjeLY[/video]

My favorite Dir En Grey song.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;BU8HEzAcKGc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU8HEzAcKGc[/video]

My favorite EGOIST song, even though they have a handful of great songs to pick from.


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;BcRoNGsI07o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcRoNGsI07o[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;tO4dxvguQDk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tO4dxvguQDk[/video]


----------



## Smith

Nothin' like some good lo-fi.

[video=youtube;csOKDrXnFV8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csOKDrXnFV8[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;zvEWFjWfqiU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvEWFjWfqiU[/video]

Not much of a song, but the video is all that.


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;QBN-1Q0_Fiw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBN-1Q0_Fiw[/video]


----------



## joshybo

[video=youtube;1yS1ay045B4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yS1ay045B4[/video]


----------



## TuesdayEve

Pray, Sam Smith


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;-bmp4QWzHak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bmp4QWzHak[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;-xkpCw-Snro]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xkpCw-Snro[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

[video=youtube;PIdeod5QFV0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIdeod5QFV0[/video]

I love this band. They look like they spent about a tenner on gear, they put almost no effort into their performance, and they can't spell the title of their own song. Yet their music is insanely catchy and unique. Those "Yer I know" vocals that start at 2:47 - brilliant.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Dela... by Johnny Clegg


----------



## escorial

i have never seen this from him before ..you can hear the bob cats going wild

[video=youtube_share;mwdyHcw9tr4]https://youtu.be/mwdyHcw9tr4[/video]


----------



## kunox

[video=youtube_share;pP2NPHiHEKg]https://youtu.be/pP2NPHiHEKg[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;SvnZKospnYc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvnZKospnYc[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;OPhkZW_jwc0]https://youtu.be/OPhkZW_jwc0[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

Damn.  Lurves me some classical.
[video=youtube;_3MVZfLReo0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3MVZfLReo0[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=YouTube;8ZdzY9TGu1c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZdzY9TGu1c[/video]

Just click play.

You know you want to.


----------



## kunox

supposedly the clean version one more after this.

[video=youtube_share;4xvh6UCmlWo]https://youtu.be/4xvh6UCmlWo[/video]


----------



## kunox

[video=youtube_share;bnVUHWCynig]https://youtu.be/bnVUHWCynig[/video]

that's it for awhile


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=YouTube;qMNMRb599L0]https://youtu.be/qMNMRb599L0[/Video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;xmfFI4EsMoM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmfFI4EsMoM[/video]


----------



## escorial




----------



## escorial




----------



## NathanBrazil

Never heard of Art Blakey - I'll have to give that a listen.
[video=youtube;SvnZKospnYc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvnZKospnYc[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=YOUTUBE;BEULybZnLO8]https://youtu.be/BEULybZnLO8[/video]

I hate Eurobeat, AND choreography. 

I love this video. >>


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;qN4ooNx77u0]https://youtu.be/qN4ooNx77u0[/video]

use to be in one direction...hats of lad


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;eHp_L1dj5Fc]https://youtu.be/eHp_L1dj5Fc[/video]

the cello sounds like a depressed bee but such a beautiful thing


----------



## NathanBrazil

I've never heard a cello compared to a depressed bee, but I suppose that's appropriate.
[video=youtube;JFafKydXmeY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFafKydXmeY[/video]


----------



## escorial




----------



## escorial




----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;Mo40aTe_3JM]https://youtu.be/Mo40aTe_3JM[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;qYgZMjW0TTE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYgZMjW0TTE[/video]


----------



## bobo

[video=youtube_share;Vvgl_2JRIUs]https://youtu.be/Vvgl_2JRIUs[/video]


----------



## escorial

Living in France maybe a tune from pirates of the Caribbean would be up your rue


----------



## bobo

[video=youtube_share;sxqUtXHUJEw]https://youtu.be/sxqUtXHUJEw[/video]


----------



## escorial

Have you been on the pist again bobo


----------



## Olly Buckle

https://soundcloud.com/oliver-buckle-2

Later Mum.


----------



## NathanBrazil

Is that really you, Olly?


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;tvYsTD90hVk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvYsTD90hVk[/video]


----------



## Olly Buckle

NathanBrazil said:


> Is that really you, Olly?



Yep, really me for my sins. Various musician friends helped me out but all the voice on the sound cloud is me.


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> Have you been on the pist again bobo


How about this then:

Anthem of Europe/Ode to JOY - or may be better known in Brexit land as Beethoven's 9 symphony
- or may be the British will turn their back on everything European, now they are going to PAY :anonymous:

[video=youtube_share;Jo_-KoBiBG0]https://youtu.be/Jo_-KoBiBG0[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

Olly Buckle said:


> Yep, really me for my sins. Various musician friends helped me out but all the voice on the sound cloud is me.


Somehow I had _pictured_ you with a different accent.  Where do you hail from?  I know that an expert would probably be able to pinpoint your origins ( or at least a close approximation ) from the accent.

Sorry for the derail.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;GKypqSL49Pg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKypqSL49Pg[/video]


----------



## Olly Buckle

NathanBrazil said:


> Somehow I had _pictured_ you with a different accent.  Where do you hail from?  I know that an expert would probably be able to pinpoint your origins ( or at least a close approximation ) from the accent.
> 
> Sorry for the derail.



Grew up in Palmers green, North London. teenage early twenties in Harlow, Essex, then Brixton, streatham, south london and finally Kent and East Sussex


----------



## NathanBrazil

Olly Buckle said:


> Grew up in Palmers green, North London. teenage early twenties in Harlow, Essex, then Brixton, streatham, south london and finally Kent and East Sussex


So just a big mish-mash.  If someone were to try and peg your accent, where would they say your are from?

Here I'll add music, just to make it appear I'm still playing the game.
[video=youtube;0kbgjmmr5vw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kbgjmmr5vw[/video]


----------



## escorial

Should get me through cleaning around the gaff


----------



## bobo

Lucky us, who're able to bend sidewards in the neck 
Neck yoga


----------



## escorial

I bet your dead bendy bobo


----------



## bobo

Yeah, esc - keep your flexibility all through life - and you'll be fine.
Keep your rigidity - and you'll be a punch ball 
(I just made that up - isn't that a good one )


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;DNLkD8QEnAM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNLkD8QEnAM[/video]


----------



## H.Brown

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdQcb6h_ce4

A bit of instrumental anime soundtracks, while I write, well an hours worth of it to be precise.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

http://vlog.xuite.net/play/ZXlvZXlvLTIzNDQ0OTcuZmx2

Listen to this song when you want to experience complete and total euphoria, no matter what your current mind-state.


----------



## H.Brown

RhythmOvPain said:


> http://vlog.xuite.net/play/ZXlvZXlvLTIzNDQ0OTcuZmx2
> 
> Listen to this song when you want to experience complete and total euphoria, no matter what your current mind-state.



Thanks Rhythm this is a lovely piece.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;og68bobzDo0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=og68bobzDo0[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;mZIxF1DcyUE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZIxF1DcyUE[/video]

Kaori Kobayashi. <3


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;JU5G9XSv8lk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU5G9XSv8lk[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;DF5QcDRVKTA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DF5QcDRVKTA[/video]

LAST ONE, swear.


----------



## NathanBrazil

Well, that's quite an interesting mix.  I think I like that last the best.

Though, if I'm looking for peace of mind ( Not euphoria, but maybe its neighbor a few doors down. ), it would have to be Thomas Newman.
[video=youtube;IJgRpteDKW8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJgRpteDKW8[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;IoEKxjcF8s8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoEKxjcF8s8[/video]

500 Days of Summer introduced me to some good music. Just rewatched it for a film class; the first time seeing it in years. It'll always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;XUH8VszQun8]https://youtu.be/XUH8VszQun8[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

Nice song, Winston.

[video=youtube;DQYNM6SjD_o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQYNM6SjD_o[/video]


----------



## escorial




----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;7osVup728CU]https://youtu.be/7osVup728CU[/video]

Best performance.


----------



## H.Brown

Love it Rhythm.


----------



## H.Brown

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jPcH5ZO4C0 The Best of Eurielle, haunting but beautiful I think.


----------



## NathanBrazil

Even faster than I remember it.
[video=youtube;d7cl93kEYZ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7cl93kEYZ4[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

https://soundcloud.com/seika-tan/rainbow-seika

https://soundcloud.com/seika-tan/be-with-you-seika

My friend recorded these two vocal covers for me last year, and I still love them both to death. <3


----------



## escorial

What a talented lady...deffo the first modern rock chic of classical music...


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;PedACuLiMxU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PedACuLiMxU&amp;list=PLsBWlr67U5NuK5NO8BTxkeKf  IPj3r3sug[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

RhythmOvPain said:


> https://soundcloud.com/seika-tan/rainbow-seika
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/seika-tan/be-with-you-seika
> 
> My friend recorded these two vocal covers for me last year, and I still love them both to death. <3


Very nice, Rhythm.

A couple songs from my daughter.  I love them as well, but not necessarily an impartial critic.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4gkpqG8y5I&feature=youtu.be


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iDmUj62pfQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## escorial




----------



## bobo

Bought something for the good taste ??
Exempt may be the first one ??
What's that ?? - besides being a test of vision 

'Sketches of Spain' or something ??


----------



## escorial

One of the 3 classic albums miles Davis made on the Columbia label...I have it on now an if you were here we could have the last tango in Liverpool..Cha,Cha...charr


----------



## bobo

Sounds lovely - bobo loves dancing


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;u8gXRkXzntQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8gXRkXzntQ[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;LCUv9W0ViRc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCUv9W0ViRc[/video]


----------



## TuesdayEve

Earworming, Something in the Way 
by G. Harrison


----------



## Black Knight

Currently, I am wrapping up one large ground combat scene, after finishing the space battle beforehand. Somehow the sci-fi vibes I get from this artist really help me to concentrate!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VauDWjUrPg


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;AxtJw3YHSAA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxtJw3YHSAA[/video]

One of my friend's vocal covers from her official YouTube channel.

I listened to this shit OVER AND OVER when she released it. Lol. It's so short.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;wXzg0D-cKds]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXzg0D-cKds[/video]

OMFG I haven't seen this in ages. xD


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;IR4veyyQ56k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IR4veyyQ56k[/video]

My all-time favorite Cello composition.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;xGAs37mhsNg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGAs37mhsNg[/video]

Last one for a while.

My all-time favorite song, PERIOD. <3


----------



## escorial

Always reminds me of Woody's film Manhattan


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;35LvybFfnO0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35LvybFfnO0[/video]

Random Torsense song.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;9d4ui9q7eDM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d4ui9q7eDM[/video]

I mean this song is a LITTLE overrated, but it's still one of the best thrash songs of all time.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;Ymfrq4RrFtU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ymfrq4RrFtU[/video]

Heavenly is like, the ONLY French metal band I like. Lol.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;rDDLdyTyDg4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDDLdyTyDg4[/video]

Last one for nao.


----------



## bdcharles

[video=youtube;Cvoy9GSIrVc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvoy9GSIrVc[/video]

On that subject, I remember seeing these guys on a documentary about metal. Their album sleeve had lyric sheets and everything. I coudn't believe it was actually happening. The singer looks like he's enjoying it, doing that floppy-haired 90s sort of headbang. Now, I think Napalm Death and the Sugababes are two rare bands that have no orignal members. Will both still be with us a hundred years from today? Who knows.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;hlm-kSnL9lA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlm-kSnL9lA[/video]

Yar. >>

LOL @ Napalm Death. I love the fact that some bands transcend the membership itself. That's why Megadeth is still my favorite band to this day; Dave (and Junior) are fucking RIDERS.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;MpAn09ZQdmE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpAn09ZQdmE[/video]

THAT MELODY THOUGH


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;kuBO6aDLM_4]https://youtu.be/kuBO6aDLM_4[/video]

Weeeee


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;-qJ7Na2caO4]https://youtu.be/-qJ7Na2caO4[/video]

This is my jam when I'm trapping.

"You know if there's a will, there's a motha fuckin' way; when it come to me and mine, I don't motha fuckin' play."

BARS.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;eILXWl8RfxY]https://youtu.be/eILXWl8RfxY[/video]

Last one. Neoclassical power metal.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;9R4PDSIlyIE]https://youtu.be/9R4PDSIlyIE[/video]

I <3 this vid so much.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;Frd45rsij7c]https://youtu.be/Frd45rsij7c[/video]

To this day, one of my top five Kreator songs.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;Iw3izcZd9zU]https://youtu.be/Iw3izcZd9zU[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;pm3rDbXbZRI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pm3rDbXbZRI[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;ffNDSJhsVYc]https://youtu.be/ffNDSJhsVYc[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;-xkpCw-Snro]https://youtu.be/-xkpCw-Snro[/video]

"You do the math and we do the numbers; we pour champaign and expensive wine in waterguns and shoot each other"

Best Lil Wayne song EVAR.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;cR8xswnYLSM]https://youtu.be/cR8xswnYLSM[/video]

Yar.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;HWQR-hAJrKU]https://youtu.be/HWQR-hAJrKU[/video]

Best song on Fight Night Champions.


----------



## escorial

Bit one trick pony singing but I can do other stuff an not be distracted


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;MNyG-xu-7SQ]https://youtu.be/MNyG-xu-7SQ[/video]

Lulzface.


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;TeEtTbVOr_I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeEtTbVOr_I[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;5_IG46KSeRM]https://youtu.be/5_IG46KSeRM[/video]

Seriously one of the best songs I've ever heard in my life .


----------



## escorial




----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;zWYm4efSrio]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWYm4efSrio[/video]

Can't wait to see these guys in a couple days with my friends. The music and lyrics hits me at my core.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;3v0c6smpHSk]https://youtu.be/3v0c6smpHSk[/video]

Holy shit.


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;zsOGA_giNuo]https://youtu.be/zsOGA_giNuo[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;fJGF8MRDMqo]https://youtu.be/fJGF8MRDMqo[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;2PYpExr0IJU]https://youtu.be/2PYpExr0IJU[/video]


----------



## bobo

[video=youtube_share;iuA8YbdTdR8]https://youtu.be/iuA8YbdTdR8[/video]


----------



## _Koriko_

I listen to music from musicials while writing, and HAMILTON


----------



## senecaone

Nigel Kennedy: Four Seasons


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;ePVJdev77Gw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePVJdev77Gw[/video]

Nana Mizuki is like the goddess of Japanese pop/rock.

If you've never experienced her, you're in for a treat.

Also, this song/video features like the single greatest harp player on earth.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;K_xTet06SUo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_xTet06SUo[/video]

EPIC WIN.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;2ZwRZIUrIP4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZwRZIUrIP4[/video]

I like the Refrain version waaaay better than this, but this version is energetic as all hell.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;VxJ2v1sq9Zs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxJ2v1sq9Zs[/video]

Bitch can STILL sing.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;E7zmLD2CKKU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7zmLD2CKKU[/video]

Last one; my favorite song from Ichiko, who I really don't like that much. =x


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;YdB4wrlV6Ic]https://youtu.be/YdB4wrlV6Ic[/video]

So much win.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;z8pknnncODo]https://youtu.be/z8pknnncODo[/video]

So much epic win.


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;cQXNUGMERQM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQXNUGMERQM&amp;feature=youtu.be&amp;t=32s[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;XfcC6FYyL4U]https://youtu.be/XfcC6FYyL4U[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;o0u4M6vppCI]https://youtu.be/o0u4M6vppCI[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;9lNZ_Rnr7Jc]https://youtu.be/9lNZ_Rnr7Jc[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;poz6W0znOfk]https://youtu.be/poz6W0znOfk[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;pEqxalOs_58]https://youtu.be/pEqxalOs_58[/video]


----------



## senecaone

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzNeFYcIIc4


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;9z3jCiCrsx0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z3jCiCrsx0[/video]


----------



## Thaumiel

[video=youtube;1XWo4ufMkG4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XWo4ufMkG4[/video]


----------



## Winston

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> [video=youtube;1XWo4ufMkG4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XWo4ufMkG4[/video]



And Mrs. Reginald is a very happy woman.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;ifs4zmWD3ms]https://youtu.be/ifs4zmWD3ms[/video]

This song is so fucking infectious.


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;KFppTBdCse8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFppTBdCse8[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;8hUOKjy-9-o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hUOKjy-9-o[/video]


----------



## S-wo

TLC Creep


----------



## TuesdayEve

‘Roundtable Rival’
Lindsey Stirling


----------



## NathanBrazil

TuesdayEve said:


> ‘Roundtable Rival’
> Lindsey Stirling


What the heck is that instrument she's playing - Is that horn attached just for show?  Nice vid.
I think this is still my favorite of hers.
[video=youtube;aE2GCa-_nyU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aE2GCa-_nyU[/video]


----------



## TuesdayEve

That was great! Thanks! I think they call that 
a trombone...lol
She’s coming to Chicago this
summer, looking forward to that. And thanks for
introducing me to Pentatonix( I can write it easier
than I can say it) yea, wonderful harmonies and they
make a cappella seemless


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;VM8--ycimS0]https://youtu.be/VM8--ycimS0[/video]

I waited FOURTEEN GOD DAMN YEARS for these assholes on YouTube to allow someone to post this song.


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;hYV0Wp0MdZ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYV0Wp0MdZ4[/video]


----------



## bobo

Just listen to the vibrations in her voice 

[video=youtube_share;66zUY8UZn4M]https://youtu.be/66zUY8UZn4M[/video]


----------



## TuesdayEve

‘Blackbird’

Beatles


----------



## NathanBrazil

My favorite Beatle's tune.

This cover is amazing.
[video=youtube;ShNnEDb4wFA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShNnEDb4wFA[/video]


----------



## TuesdayEve

‘Coffee’

Grace( I love her voice)


----------



## TuesdayEve

Dear Nathan,
That could be my favorite rendition too...I got tearry
eyed listening and seeing the kid sitting next to the 
car and got weepy seeing him in the casket...talk 
about powerful imagery...


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Addicted to Love 


(I found an online radio station- a few commercials, no DJs, and ALL 80s music)


----------



## bdcharles

[video=youtube_share;tX4IfDBcf28]https://youtu.be/tX4IfDBcf28[/video]

Enjoying the lesser known side of the nineties.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;wB6tJD5-z3o]https://youtu.be/wB6tJD5-z3o[/video]

Best damn song on the whole album.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;Smt50tVpS0c]https://youtu.be/Smt50tVpS0c[/video]

The intro to this song is just so good. Whiplash is one of those rare three-piece bands where everything is right.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;51_nG95rIFg]https://youtu.be/51_nG95rIFg[/video]

Probably the most underrated band in this thrash attack, Sacred Reich is easily the best midwestern thrash band that never broke into mainstream.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;n2GjEOyufNk]https://youtu.be/n2GjEOyufNk[/video]

Thrash in a nutshell.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;GNSu_W9g35I]https://youtu.be/GNSu_W9g35I[/video]

Zemfira - We Are Broken (live)


----------



## kunox

with no real irony... I have been listening to this.

[video=youtube_share;BOdLmxy06H0]https://youtu.be/BOdLmxy06H0[/video]


----------



## TuesdayEve

Sugar, (how ya get so fly)


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Youtube demanded I watch this video.

Now, I demand you watch it as well.

[Video=youtube;SDea7laHD4E]https://youtu.be/SDea7laHD4E[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;pVA43PuQGrU]https://youtu.be/pVA43PuQGrU[/video]

I swear it's damn near impossible for me not to sing along to this song.


----------



## senecaone

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIE4FIwq70w


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;W9p8g37L8p4]https://youtu.be/W9p8g37L8p4[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;jez0Y036s2Y]https://youtu.be/jez0Y036s2Y[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;BrM0R1qM0eI]https://youtu.be/BrM0R1qM0eI[/video]

Kaori Mochida. <3


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;cR8xswnYLSM]https://youtu.be/cR8xswnYLSM[/video]

"They say they want some weight, tell them niggas stand in line..."

Lmao.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;HMnrl0tmd3k]https://youtu.be/HMnrl0tmd3k[/video]

This song is the reason I played Gyakuten Saiban.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;OvLQnTDad1E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvLQnTDad1E&amp;list=LLQD3ecOzhcvjgyi0wt0PFdQ&amp;  t=0s&amp;index=4[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;7-xHaAZNw14]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-xHaAZNw14[/video]


----------



## escorial




----------



## Ralph Rotten

Frank Sinatra & Gladys Night singing Stevie Wonder's classic 'For Once in My Life'
Sorry, no link. Extremely rare recording.

You will have to settle for this rare recording of Judy Garland singing the same song.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzLUqIc2Iik


----------



## sas

Ralph Rotten said:


> Frank Sinatra & Gladys Night singing Stevie Wonder's classic 'For Once in My Life'
> Sorry, no link. Extremely rare recording.
> 
> You will have to settle for this rare recording of Judy Garland singing the same song.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzLUqIc2Iik




I'm a Motown gal & born the same year as Gladys.  I loved those times in Detroit. Her last name is spelled Knight.  Thanks for mentioning!!!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;pN5JaUzKk6E]https://youtu.be/pN5JaUzKk6E[/video]

Weeeeeee, such an iconic melody.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;yh5mMBlq6QY]https://youtu.be/yh5mMBlq6QY[/video]

Just read the damn lyrics:

So set your mind on fire
And burn all bridges down
Ashes are left behind to lead you
Further underground

From this void of confusion
Into a sphere of light
Hypnotic great illusion
Keeps this bitter world outside

Nothing here to break you now as Eden becomes real
Nothing that can take away the pleasures that you feel
Orgies between ruins on the treasures of desire
Offered as a gift from god now as your time of suffering expired

Mind On Fire

To set your mind on fire
Brings total liberty
And as your soul burns
You'll awake in purest fantasy

And all those haunting demons
That live inside your head
Fade in this shining freedom
Where the angels fear to tread

Voices getting clearer now can you hear them call
Voices from a higher place mystifying all
Voices will not disappear in this souls empire
Voices of transgression ancient opium to take you higher

Mind On Fire

Holy drug of kings and queens
Like a cancer on the face of desire
For reality is not what it seems
And the rules were written down by a liar


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;oVvLWP-a-Xo]https://youtu.be/oVvLWP-a-Xo[/video]

Greatest American pop song of all time.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

It's up there.

[video=youtube;Q_pfnLybgCY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_pfnLybgCY[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Bruno Spatola said:


> It's up there.



Lol, I'm like Forest Whitaker in Phenomenon when it comes to Diana. xD

[Video=youtube;x4iIXC5sk8M]https://youtu.be/x4iIXC5sk8[/VIDEO]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;1bKSqKpdEFI]https://youtu.be/1bKSqKpdEFI[/video]

Best male vocal american pop song of all time, maybe?


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I don't trust anyone who isn't. Where's my shortwave radio...

[video=youtube;rntxzyRt9UQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rntxzyRt9UQ[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;Ek0SgwWmF9w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek0SgwWmF9w[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;LyRqdzF8swY]https://youtu.be/LyRqdzF8swY[/video]

Lol I heard this song like once before; great fucking song though. Glad to have stumbled upon it.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;ifs4zmWD3ms]https://youtu.be/ifs4zmWD3ms[/video]

I feel like in the realm of Japanese music, this song is a great opener to people who've yet to experience it.


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;8hUOKjy-9-o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hUOKjy-9-o[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;oZULXnBygxs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZULXnBygxs[/video]


----------



## TuesdayEve

Ear worming Counting Stars by One Republic


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;eaLedXarAjM]https://youtu.be/eaLedXarAjM[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;Bwi5SJG3K5M]https://youtu.be/Bwi5SJG3K5M[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;tuJYprbBjjg]https://youtu.be/tuJYprbBjjg[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;Ju-Oor9GTII]https://youtu.be/Ju-Oor9GTII[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

HOLY SHIT MY LIFE IS COMPLETE

[VIDEO=YOUTUBE;MqTr8sZ75RU]https://youtu.be/MqTr8sZ75RU[/VIDEO]

Japanese Cover of Dschinghis Khan's 1978 classic.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;gaqH7kJecnM]https://youtu.be/gaqH7kJecnM[/video]

Now the metal version.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;rFUloAg1iXk]https://youtu.be/rFUloAg1iXk[/video]

The original; Buffalax'd circa 2007.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;hUp4TQ4oFVo]https://youtu.be/hUp4TQ4oFVo[/video]

Ridiculously beautiful piano translation of Nami Tamaki's "Reason."


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;UNH40vVYtGg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNH40vVYtGg[/video]

Lacey Sturm is the original singer of the MTV-music-video-era-band Flyleaf for those who might not know. This is her talking about love, religion, and performing a few songs with her husband.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;VfAuFAgHpzc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfAuFAgHpzc[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;fDvs8l4jPzs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDvs8l4jPzs[/video]

Lacey Sturm is definitely tied with Hayley Williams for my favorite female vocalist. This is such a beautiful song.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;atha8XPhkuQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atha8XPhkuQ[/video]


----------



## Olly Buckle

Been playing this lots lately, guitar solos to die to 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?ei=...67k1j0i7i30k1j0i131k1j0i22i30k1.0.GnGzZgXV1nQ


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;jFe-BYqSYtw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFe-BYqSYtw[/video]


----------



## escorial

the stones doin reggae.....

[video=youtube_share;2M2lnFnHoOc]https://youtu.be/2M2lnFnHoOc[/video]

works for me


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;MVS3crqBzSA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVS3crqBzSA[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;ji28vP-dhFo]https://youtu.be/ji28vP-dhFo[/video]


----------



## escorial

Yeah groovy all you jazz cats


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Rita Coolidge-Walk on in


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;Kn1CXbf2xF8]https://youtu.be/Kn1CXbf2xF8[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;oGlqdATqPwA]https://youtu.be/oGlqdATqPwA[/video]

Best damn song on the whole album.


----------



## Winston

Just listening to my Weird Al while working out.  Made me think of Gina Haspel:

[video=youtube_share;C-CG5w4YwOI]https://youtu.be/C-CG5w4YwOI[/video]

Crack that glass ceiling!  (1:24)  You go Gurl!


----------



## escorial




----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;gdDSJ2NddyE]https://youtu.be/gdDSJ2NddyE[/video]


----------



## escorial

Yeah....she plays the harp


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;2-CJji921gM]https://youtu.be/2-CJji921gM[/video]

No, this is not the douchy, talentless hack "comedian" John Stewart.

Notice Stevie Nicks and Lindsey Buckingham accompanying?  I wonder what ever happened to them?


----------



## bobo

[video=youtube_share;V1bFr2SWP1I]https://youtu.be/V1bFr2SWP1I[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;xLTgkXdGBGM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLTgkXdGBGM[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;HyS1NA42pgI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyS1NA42pgI[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;_ovdm2yX4MA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ovdm2yX4MA[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;8BQqX3bUqtY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BQqX3bUqtY[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;UuCq8mtK8J4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuCq8mtK8J4[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;42yLRmDqqfE]https://youtu.be/42yLRmDqqfE[/video]


----------



## kunox

I've been listening to two things....

[video=youtube_share;Y1Bx0b0394M]https://youtu.be/Y1Bx0b0394M[/video]


----------



## kunox

[video=youtube_share;EQWaVTuOcw8]https://youtu.be/EQWaVTuOcw8[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=YouTube;LaDuGAKr8Gc]https://youtu.be/LaDuGAKr8Gc[/video]


----------



## TuesdayEve

The Wheels on the Bus


----------



## escorial

A bit more Alice


----------



## LeeC

Who remembers Nick Drake from 1969?

https://youtu.be/Z1kPyXQzMxM


----------



## LeeC

You won't believe your ears or eyes.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
See why Howie Mandel called Courtney Hadwin the next Janis Joplin.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
https://www.facebook.com/agt/videos...STEwNjQ2OTI5NzU5OlZLOjEwMTU2MDIxODYwOTU5NzYw/


----------



## LeeC

One of my all time favorites, especially the final moments. Had me pounding on everything when I was young 
https://youtu.be/l8aEVY9lONk
A later version
https://youtu.be/H7c0dOC3pnQ
Plus the battle of the greats
https://youtu.be/Nu1teeixmpw
And this
https://youtu.be/r8gvJnhTY2s


----------



## escorial

More Indian restaurant/takeaway jazz.,..she was a woman of her time...


----------



## LeeC

Billie Holiday - Strange fruit
https://youtu.be/dnlTHvJBeP0

Maybe disturbing lyrics for some ;-)


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;pjTj-_55WZ8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjTj-_55WZ8[/video]


----------



## Olly Buckle

LeeC said:


> Billie Holiday - Strange fruit
> https://youtu.be/dnlTHvJBeP0
> 
> Maybe disturbing lyrics for some ;-)



They disturbed the 'Un-American activities commission', they wanted her to stop singing it.


----------



## TuesdayEve

‘Inspiration’
 Gypsey Kings


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;Th4SwSpaRWU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th4SwSpaRWU[/video]


----------



## TuesdayEve

Utshani Obulele (Zulu Version)
Johnny Clegg


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;cpbbuaIA3Ds]https://youtu.be/cpbbuaIA3Ds[/video]


----------



## TuesdayEve

Vai-Te Embora, O Papao
Victor Jara


----------



## kunox

[video=youtube_share;-Fzv-dbiJMM]https://youtu.be/-Fzv-dbiJMM[/video]


----------



## TuesdayEve

Live! From far away....outside...but it’s still 
Roger Daltry.
‘I’m a Sensation’ 
Doing Tommy tonite


----------



## escorial

Timmy can you hear me...


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;eWUC5Q0RCAA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWUC5Q0RCAA&amp;list=RDeWUC5Q0RCAA&amp;start_radio  =1[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;XYAghEq5Lfw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYAghEq5Lfw[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;tCX2axvbE4o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCX2axvbE4o[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;tilsrO-3gcQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tilsrO-3gcQ[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;5-xVwxqjNyI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-xVwxqjNyI[/video]


----------



## bobo

[video=youtube_share;3jGruEhVoes]https://youtu.be/3jGruEhVoes[/video]


----------



## TuesdayEve

Tombo In 7/4

Airto


----------



## TuesdayEve

Dear bobo, 
What voice..I must admit it surprized me but watching
him and hearing him was a pleasure.


----------



## bobo

TuesdayEve said:


> Dear bobo,
> What voice..I must admit it surprized me but watching
> him and hearing him was a pleasure.


Yes, it's very PURE, right ??
Orliński is a countertenor. 

The natural voice of a countertenor is usually baritone. But through certain techniques of managing the vocal chords, countertenors can sing in the mezzo-soprano range, which is

natural to the female voice. 

Countertenors with operatic training can do it superbly, but any human male can do it.

 Here's another one

<font face="Comic Sans MS, cursive"><font style="font-size: 12pt"><span style="font-variant-numeric: normal; font-variant-east-asian: normal;"><font color="#000000">[video=youtube_share;yF4YXv6ZIuE]https://youtu.be/yF4YXv6ZIuE[/video]​


----------



## Paul Atreides

[video=youtube;-jdtMIpF56s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jdtMIpF56s[/video]


----------



## escorial




----------



## TuesdayEve

Captain Marvel

Chick Corea & Return to Forever


----------



## LeeC

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
https://youtu.be/HgknAaKNaMM
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
https://youtu.be/95kCv10duFw


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;tC8-re4Z7UY]https://youtu.be/tC8-re4Z7UY[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;wV1FrqwZyKw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV1FrqwZyKw&amp;list=RDGMEMQ1dJ7wXfLlqCjwV0xfS  NbAVMtilsrO-3gcQ&amp;index=37[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;39rMPZFTJAw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39rMPZFTJAw[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;EgqUJOudrcM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgqUJOudrcM&amp;list=RDGMEMQ1dJ7wXfLlqCjwV0xfS  NbAVMEgqUJOudrcM&amp;index=1[/video]


----------



## kunox

[video=youtube_share;C7cPUez_7v8]https://youtu.be/C7cPUez_7v8[/video]


----------



## TuesdayEve

Dela

Johnny Clegg


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;9ofYzG66mbE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ofYzG66mbE[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;_tRgly5mbjc]https://youtu.be/_tRgly5mbjc[/video]


----------



## bobo

[video=youtube_share;vnuMKRMM5TM]https://youtu.be/vnuMKRMM5TM[/video]


----------



## TuesdayEve

Breakaway

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## TuesdayEve

Down Under

men at work


----------



## patskywriter

“Suara” by GAC

[video=youtube;JUO6nkbKn-Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUO6nkbKn-Y[/video]


----------



## LeeC

https://youtu.be/v5tr_L31StI


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=YouTube;9Xz4NV0zsbY]https://youtu.be/9Xz4NV0zsbY[/video]

... Yar.


----------



## NeoKukulza

"One Reason"  -Fade


----------



## TuesdayEve

Earth Song

David Garrett


----------



## kunox

[video=youtube_share;SiAuAJBZuGs]https://youtu.be/SiAuAJBZuGs[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

[video=youtube;ZVe96l_h-SM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVe96l_h-SM[/video]

Tunes by some scrappy little tower-block shits who would undoubtedly beat me up given half a chance.


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;F4D9jQpecVo]https://youtu.be/F4D9jQpecVo[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;nU278yFdvgQ]https://youtu.be/nU278yFdvgQ[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;rZ1xVKyEEeg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ1xVKyEEeg&amp;list=PLDA8AB0D75771F1DA&amp;index=  3[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;plOR12bfmM8]https://youtu.be/plOR12bfmM8[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;Vyn7tHP-hm0]https://youtu.be/Vyn7tHP-hm0[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;LkoIX2dXn74]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkoIX2dXn74[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

https://downloads.khinsider.com/game-soundtracks/album/every-little-thing-every-best-single-1

One of the best albums I ever bought.


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;lLFMELubizU]https://youtu.be/lLFMELubizU[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube;f1nVDoCnsNk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1nVDoCnsNk[/video]

Lucas Jussen plays this very well (if searched on Spotify). His most popular song on Spotify I have heard in movies. In fact, I liked the whole suite, but Camille saint seans was the original composer of the suite (from the 1800s I think). Wish I had the talent to play music like that but it takes an enormous amount of effort. I discovered it today when Spotify played a random song. I couldn't find it online on youtube. But play the video and you will witness the enormous talent people had with classical music.


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube_share;qhuu0PIB8A0]https://youtu.be/qhuu0PIB8A0[/video]


----------



## TuesdayEve

Watching Bad Company in concert on TV
’Rock n Roll Fantasy’


----------



## Tommy416

Nature of the Threat by Ras Kass


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;SqQFWXWVBNA]https://youtu.be/SqQFWXWVBNA?list=PL2aFh729yEw1vDSlZLgtrDnB8ue3IU7Z  l[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;2oepZ8BzcnI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oepZ8BzcnI[/video]


----------



## kunox

I am listening to three. the techno mix to my immortal.... spikey seeds by the pillows and this one....

[video=youtube_share;D_JxMb8RLEY]https://youtu.be/D_JxMb8RLEY[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;r7tnMAbOC6c]https://youtu.be/r7tnMAbOC6c[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Erroneous post


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;Ov_ByEAACok]https://youtu.be/Ov_ByEAACok[/video]


----------



## Teb

[video=youtube;BnRsaHXHznQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnRsaHXHznQ[/video]


----------



## Teb

[video=youtube;tH2w6Oxx0kQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH2w6Oxx0kQ[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;YSjsNzffUGQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSjsNzffUGQ[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;XTn8Sdt1cxc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTn8Sdt1cxc[/video]

Such a bad music video for a good song lol.


----------



## TuesdayEve

‘You Look Good’

Lady Antebellum


----------



## escorial

best ive hears since viola beach were killed
[video=youtube_share;wkK5qTohwRc]https://youtu.be/wkK5qTohwRc[/video]


----------



## escorial

political satire...who are these kids

[video=youtube_share;yztNOX0H8HE]https://youtu.be/yztNOX0H8HE[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;oqSG3DO4jRY]https://youtu.be/oqSG3DO4jRY[/video]


----------



## Goldwriter

This is very good

[video=youtube;9eWewdTkghM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eWewdTkghM[/video]

Ólafur Arnalds - Only The Winds


----------



## TuesdayEve

Ozark

Pat Metheny & Lyle Mays


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;wMybECC5j30]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMybECC5j30&amp;start_radio=1&amp;list=RDwMybECC5j  30[/video]

Great series. Great song. <3


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;L0oeqAQ1qE8]https://youtu.be/L0oeqAQ1qE8[/video]


----------



## TuesdayEve

‘Brick house’

By the Commodores


----------



## Guard Dog

And nobody could tell me this thread was here, when I started that other one?

Huh...



G.D.


----------



## escorial




----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=YouTube;HQ0a2xRQ4Og]https://youtu.be/HQ0a2xRQ4Og[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Smith said:


> [video=youtube;wMybECC5j30]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMybECC5j30&amp;start_radio=1&amp;list=RDwMybECC5j  30[/video]
> 
> Great series. Great song. <3



I literally just heard this song randomly not an hour ago.


----------



## escorial

fish tank music

[video=youtube_share;OkQlrIQhUMQ]https://youtu.be/OkQlrIQhUMQ[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;w1mUAVPaX98]https://youtu.be/w1mUAVPaX98[/video]


----------



## escorial

Charity shop find.....


----------



## -xXx-

cloudpeeps
have a special place
in my heart
'jussayin'

[video=youtube;PQwwpRGu-vw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQwwpRGu-vw[/video]

hoping your world
overflows
with
wonderous
beauty(s)


----------



## TuesdayEve

‘Boom Boom’

Big Head Todd & The Monsters


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;TsTFVdcpLrE]https://youtu.be/TsTFVdcpLrE[/video]

it just goes on and on


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;ngyL5k7bXB8]https://youtu.be/ngyL5k7bXB8[/video]


----------



## Guard Dog

[video=youtube;dfCRuzeDC9w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfCRuzeDC9w[/video]

The usual link in case the vid doesn't work:
There's Something Stuck Up In The Chimney



G.D.


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;cmVXYOJzAJM]https://youtu.be/cmVXYOJzAJM[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;z6A2LHGx8_A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6A2LHGx8_A[/video]

<3


----------



## escorial

Went to penny Lane were macca signed the wall sign recently...it's now covered in a protective covering...




Listened to penny Lane walking down it...bit run down these days


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;oTeUdJky9rY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTeUdJky9rY[/video]​


----------



## Bruno Spatola

My song of 2018; it slowly descends into a pit of ambient terror, then flies past my mind's eye like a wailing wall on wheels.

[video=youtube;ysb4TjuC5GM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysb4TjuC5GM[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube;aLDLpqZdhX0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLDLpqZdhX0[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;rADlTpYjG8c]https://youtu.be/rADlTpYjG8c[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;yKNRX0Ku7s8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKNRX0Ku7s8[/video]

Not even sex will ever quite feel as good as the end of this song. The only thing that would top this is experiencing it live.

Incredible musicianship, breathtaking emotion, on yet another beautiful album from an untouchable band.


----------



## escorial

a quintessential English smutty snob...


----------



## escorial

Not known for his looks but his pic here is dire..


----------



## Bloggsworth

Love and Affection - Joan Armatrading

https://youtu.be/tTIs-TBwcbk


----------



## Bloggsworth

escorial said:


> Not known for his looks but his pic here is dire..
> 
> View attachment 23233




And his chocolate is rubbish as well...


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;C0sk1fwt280]https://youtu.be/C0sk1fwt280[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;JNx_rqI9PJg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNx_rqI9PJg[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

-not for everyone content-
food chain.
wudduz that look like?
is it blue?
hmmm...
_*writes*
*changes from iframe*_

[video=youtube;lVIev94s7Mo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVIev94s7Mo[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_*for those*
*not writing about food chain(s)*_

[video=youtube;HU5feeAD_do]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU5feeAD_do[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

-xXx- said:


> _*for those*
> *not writing about food chain(s)*_
> 
> [video=youtube;HU5feeAD_do]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU5feeAD_do[/video]



Reminds me of Miles Davis' Sketches of Spain & The Concierto de Aranjuez


----------



## Olly Buckle

Had to go back and listen to"Miles Davis' Sketches of Spain after that reminder, One of the first ever albums I bought, along with Peggy Lee and George Shearing 'Beauty and the beat', then Pink Floyd came to our town and played a gig in the room above the pub in the town centre, I remember watching them carry their equipment in. They didn't even have roadies in those days, but they changed my musical world, mind, about two thirds of the audience walked out complaining 'You can't dance to that'.


----------



## -xXx-

_*1 of 7*
*'cuz music goes well with stories*_

[video=youtube;JnC88xBPkkc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnC88xBPkkc[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_*2 of 7*
*'cuz music goes well with stories*
*& have appointments tomorrow_

[video=youtube;3xZmlUV8muY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xZmlUV8muY[/video]


----------



## Lady Laughter

I'm currently listening to "Nothing Else" by Cody Carnes.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-rJAjzqMX4


----------



## Megan Pearson

Christmas music (in February!) -- Bossa Nova style!


----------



## bdcharles

Megan Pearson said:


> Christmas music (in February!) -- Bossa Nova style!



You utter philistine!


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;56u6g0POvo0]https://youtu.be/56u6g0POvo0[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_*3 of 7*
*'cuz music goes well with stories*
_

[video=youtube;vpTRDY5XkrY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpTRDY5XkrY[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_*4 of 7*
*'cuz music goes well with stories*
_

[video=youtube;8fPf6L0XNvM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fPf6L0XNvM[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_*5 of 7*
*'cuz music goes well with stories*
_


[video=youtube;CD-E-LDc384]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD-E-LDc384[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_*6 of 7*
*'cuz music goes well with stories*
_


[video=youtube;Um1I9Ou4xWc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um1I9Ou4xWc[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_*7 of 7*
*'cuz music goes well with stories*
_


WARNING-NOT FOR MANY PEOPLE
[video=youtube;GQ2juiyXk-s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ2juiyXk-s[/video]

_-won't allow juxtaposition-
_


----------



## -xXx-

_-the other half-_



[video=youtube;Q-HHJVPxvqI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-HHJVPxvqI[/video]
*<3*


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;MnQl_NDeDYQ]https://youtu.be/MnQl_NDeDYQ[/video]

cover....


----------



## -xXx-

go ahead.
sing along.
you know the words.
you know you do.


[video=youtube;2NUZzB8_XHM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NUZzB8_XHM[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_*bbc radio, food, chain, avacado/kale?*
*who knew?*_


[video=youtube;hGI2d31M7Ns]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGI2d31M7Ns[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_*pretends to be tambourine percussionist*_



[video=youtube;6D6cw8Ob2sk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6D6cw8Ob2sk[/video]

_*hmmmm...*
*single cel(l)*
*hmmm...*_


----------



## -xXx-

_*pretends to be a pencil*_

[video=youtube;i6mzQLZnLeA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6mzQLZnLeA[/video]

_*hmmmm...*
*single cel(l)*
*hmmm...*
*long shadows*
*hmmmm..._


----------



## Amnesiac

Right now, Hiphop jazz... It's nice to listen to whilst slogging through a client's writing and line-editing for punctuation and spelling...

https://youtu.be/kPChs1S6s1E


----------



## -xXx-

_*pretends to be a balloon*_[video=youtube;a2vo3J8NmqQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2vo3J8NmqQ[/video]_*hmmmm...**single cel(l)* *own* *hmmm...**long shadows**hmmmm..._


----------



## Olly Buckle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfVnazeA3zw

clocks and clouds


----------



## Amnesiac

[video=youtube_share;JT2SsWOCoEw]https://youtu.be/JT2SsWOCoEw[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube;bs4_hNfbcYI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs4_hNfbcYI[/video]

Underrated song made for adults. I would identify with this song for many years since the tone is a bit sad, and nostalgic. It was my most played song maybe when I was depressed. Not many people know the song, but his best known hit is "When I need you."


----------



## Amnesiac

Wonderfully mystical song... Love his voice, and the lyrics are amazing. This whole album is a masterpiece...

[video=youtube_share;d_NhmBB33Bs]https://youtu.be/d_NhmBB33Bs[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_*pretends to be a the opposite of hammer*
*envisions sound preceeding event*_[video=youtube;fKopy74weus]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKopy74weus[/video]_*hmmmm...**single cel(l)* *own* *hmmm...**long shadows**hmmmm..._


----------



## escorial

Pizza music


----------



## -xXx-

_*'shrooms wit dat?*
_[video=youtube;ZJYN1d3f2dc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJYN1d3f2dc[/video]_*hmmmm...**single cel(l)* *own* *hmmm...**long shadows**hmmmm...* *edit, edit, edit*_


----------



## escorial

Pinot noir music...


----------



## -xXx-

_*he gets aound, ya' know*_[video=youtube;PFGC45V6ygM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFGC45V6ygM[/video]_*hmmmm...**single cel(l)* *own* *hmmm...**long shadows**hmmmm...* *edit, edit, edit*_


----------



## Ralph Rotten

I have been rocking to some Amy Winehouse lately.
Her retro style was da-bomb.

[video=youtube;KUmZp8pR1uc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUmZp8pR1uc[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;Xz3DjOed39I]https://youtu.be/Xz3DjOed39I[/video]


----------



## Amnesiac

[video=youtube_share;A5GYOsKLp6o]https://youtu.be/A5GYOsKLp6o[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_* pause(s) *_[video=youtube;NNBb7SUqSzg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNBb7SUqSzg[/video]_*hmmmm...**single cel(l)* *own* *hmmm...**long shadows**hmmmm...* *edit, edit, edit* *do i neeeed that 100 words?* *reads* _


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Just jamming out to some Cat Empire.
Not to be confused with the group known as THE Cat Empire.
Both are cool, but this is just plain-old Cat Empire.

Fishies!

[video=youtube;CkDX4pwBdf4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkDX4pwBdf4[/video]


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;5sVqGYXBVG0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sVqGYXBVG0[/video]


----------



## Amnesiac

[video=youtube_share;lkbIJ-iwjlA]https://youtu.be/lkbIJ-iwjlA[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_* noted, denoted *_[video=youtube;aZT_OxPRmSw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZT_OxPRmSw[/video]_*hmmmm* *edit, edit, edit* *don't need *that* 100 words* *reads* _


----------



## escorial

Bath music


THE LIZARD KING...lives 3X


----------



## -xXx-

_* bad quality * * animated versions seem to have been removed *
*what a cultural loss*_[video=youtube;G7bw1a6XFf0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7bw1a6XFf0[/video]_ *bubble on you crazy diamond*
*wait*
*what?!*
 _


----------



## -xXx-

_* 20 pieces *
* min 5 genres *
*sci fi*_[video=youtube;kKD9V80ubGY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKD9V80ubGY[/video]_ *yeah*
*scribbles*
*brushes crumbs*
*returns to scribbles*
 _


----------



## kunox

got two videos by goreshit....

[video=youtube_share;oHwJjAShAa0]https://youtu.be/oHwJjAShAa0[/video]


----------



## kunox

[video=youtube_share;q4owjNqCEC8]https://youtu.be/q4owjNqCEC8[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_* schedules *
_
[video=youtube;73LAuGkgayo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73LAuGkgayo[/video]_
*meh*
_


----------



## -xXx-

_* *NaPo2019* *_[video=youtube;y5oPZFDci80]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5oPZFDci80[/video]_*do it for yourself*
*do it*
*even*
*if you don't post*
*what you experience is worth*
*15 minutes a day*
*do it*
*for yourself*_


----------



## Amnesiac

[video=youtube_share;48Tdik6p8XI]https://youtu.be/48Tdik6p8XI[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_* x planet wants wierd west horror *_[video=youtube;72PkUgZ651k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72PkUgZ651k[/video]_* are you writing with that?! *
*slides pencils to middle of table*
*orders basket of fries*
*with BBQ sauce*
*and extra napkins* _


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;XpkK4_eoYjk]https://youtu.be/XpkK4_eoYjk[/video]


----------



## kunox

[video=youtube_share;qDwQ22R6Jdo]https://youtu.be/qDwQ22R6Jdo[/video]

last one for a while....


----------



## -xXx-

_* x planet wants wierd west horror *_[video=youtube;enuOArEfqGo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enuOArEfqGo[/video]_*jots* *gets extra napkins* *straightens tie* *contemplates etymology of horror* _


----------



## -xXx-

_* practice *
*narrative connection*
* embrace *
*narrative connection*
*i am become everyhere*
*i am become evernow*
*coughs*
*tries again*_[video=youtube;m7XLeYMUZY4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7XLeYMUZY4[/video]_*jots*  _


----------



## -xXx-

_* successful draft *
*whole new arena*_[video=youtube;t6Ja3UZm7k8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6Ja3UZm7k8[/video]_*can i cut 18 words?* 
*scans* _


----------



## -xXx-

_*everyhere*
*evernow*_[video=youtube;AKKqLl_ZEEY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKKqLl_ZEEY[/video]_
*re:think* _


----------



## -xXx-

_*everyhere*
*evernow*_[video=youtube;0o8xqtu6mj0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0o8xqtu6mj0[/video]_
*re:think*
*NaPo2019 prep*
*tries to howl*
*mostly sputters*
*tries again* _


----------



## -xXx-

_*everyhere**evernow*_[video=youtube;znlFu_lemsU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znlFu_lemsU[/video]_*NaPo2019 poets*
*welcome, welcome, welcome*
*...donnened no haters...*
*come dance*
_


----------



## escorial

Lorderd as the finest performance..an it's pretty good


----------



## -xXx-

*NOT FOR EVERYONE*
_*as a napo challenge*_
[video=youtube;hZLhqTzjpUM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZLhqTzjpUM
[/video]
_*the sea at 1 hr would be easier*
*but maybe it'll work with ee*
_


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;tRC9OxbBfMk]https://youtu.be/tRC9OxbBfMk?list=PLz6cAheObZcibSPUsxTSaUPZiOnzjJrL  2[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_*everyhere**evernow*_[video=youtube;WiUibQxWgik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiUibQxWgik[/video]
_*it's not too late*
*napo is a whole month*
*words*
*become-ing*
*listens*
*read his bio*
*teh awesome*_


----------



## Amnesiac

Stuck on this song... 

[video=youtube_share;HCjNJDNzw8Y]https://youtu.be/HCjNJDNzw8Y[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_*everyhere**evernow*_[video=youtube;OJWJE0x7T4Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJWJE0x7T4Q[/video]
_*it's not too late*
*napo is a whole month*
*words*
*become-ing*
*listens*
*re':' org*
_


----------



## -xXx-

_*everyhere**evernow*_[video=youtube;gPoiv0sZ4s4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPoiv0sZ4s4[/video]
_*it's not too late*
*napo is a whole month*
*words*
*become-ing*
*listens*
*re':' org*
*come write in*
_


----------



## -xXx-

_*everyhere**evernow*
*nah, this one's for me*_[video=youtube;hTWKbfoikeg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWKbfoikeg[/video]
_*is esc back from traviata yet?*
_


----------



## escorial

about four books on the shelf I have to read before I buy another so I tend to look for music when I'm in bookshops an I often find stuff that really pleased me so much


----------



## -xXx-

_*everyhere**evernow*
"Three ladies got on the train and sat next to me..one opened a can of gin an tonic the other fixed her lippy an the one who sat next to the window made room for her.."
*this train?*_[video=youtube;YFxS2jCa5t8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFxS2jCa5t8[/video]
_*npr did an interview with Yannick Nézet-Séguin*
*met on demand, traviata*
*my fridge door is covered in dew*
*laughed so hard, i couldn't breathe*
*where your napo is?*
_


----------



## escorial

Ha,ha...I'm looking forward to watching a performance soon of Verdi's Opera and it will be in English to but to be on the tube while that kicked in would have been a buzz..I've watched many street performers but never yet Opera...so cool


----------



## -xXx-

_*traviata*
*performance poster*
*npr interview*
*i'm wondering if intersections everyhere will start singing?*
*could happen*
*everyhere*     *evernow*
*_[video=youtube;GqLrdax72qQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqLrdax72qQ[/video]
_
*...people on the river are happy to give....*
*roll on *napoets*, roll on*
_


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;vl-4syMJpZ4]https://youtu.be/vl-4syMJpZ4[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;FC3y9llDXuM]https://youtu.be/FC3y9llDXuM[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube;-hO61uwEIc4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hO61uwEIc4[/video]

This is to early for me to say if it is a favorite song but it is good. I heard it recently and remembered this song from my past days growing up when memory erases during childhood. Kenny Rogers songs in general are good since he has a good voice to listen to when singing music.


----------



## -xXx-

_*when we fall asleep, where do we go?*
*technology win*
*everyhere*     *evernow**_[video=youtube;viimfQi_pUw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viimfQi_pUw[/video]_
*youtube positive*
*napoets*
*april LM flash, butterfly effect*
*c'mon in*
*write, write, write*_


----------



## -xXx-

****NOT FOR EVERYONE***
***DON'T PUT YOURSELF IN HARM'S WAY****
_*etymology February*
*etymology April*
*etymology clarify*
*transcend*
*i'm listening*
*everyhere*     *evernow**_[video=youtube;Ud4HuAzHEUc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud4HuAzHEUc[/video]_
*sometimes 1 word is enough for now*
*napoets*
*april LM flash, butterfly effect*
*c'mon in*
*write, write, write*_


----------



## bdcharles

-xXx- you have excellent taste in music  It's cool also to learn that Billie Eilish has Tourettes


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;ekrzLtCKMJg]https://youtu.be/ekrzLtCKMJg[/video]

_...Even in a perfect world where everyone was equal
I'd still own the film rights and be working on the sequel_

I know I've posted this here before.  It's just that damn good.


----------



## -xXx-

_*some work hard*
*to provide expression*
*for those*
*feeling*
*and struggling with expression*
*spent some quality*
*listening*
*to this artist*_[video=youtube;tE1axH-PocI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE1axH-PocI[/video]_*sometimes 1 word is enough for now**napoets**april LM flash, butterfly effect**c'mon in**write, write, write*_


----------



## ellisael

*Bubbly characters*

encil:Listening to [video=youtube;4Ba_qTPA4Ds]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ba_qTPA4Ds[/video]

Perfect upbeat song to create bubbly but assertive characters


----------



## -xXx-

_*April LM flash, Butterfly Effect*
*transcend*
*everyhere*     *evernow*
_[video=youtube;36Srr08PN_Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36Srr08PN_Y[/video]
_
*flap a wing*
*watch it grow*
*write, write, write*
_


----------



## -xXx-

_*NaPoets*
*transcend*
*everyhere*     *evernow*
_[video=youtube;aCfmM9HZfVY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCfmM9HZfVY[/video]
_
*been there, done that, got the puncture wounds?*
*what does that look like for you?*
*what does that feel like for you?*
*pull it apart*
*repurpose those gossamer threads*
*write, write, write*
_


----------



## -xXx-

_*April LM flash, Butterfly Effect*
*transcend*
*everyhere*     *evernow*
_[video=youtube;RlNhD0oS5pk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlNhD0oS5pk[/video]
_
*literary influence*
*listens*
*writes, writes, writes*
_


----------



## -xXx-

_*NaPoets*
*transcend*
*everyhere*     *evernow*
_[video=youtube;Wqg4taiLRRE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wqg4taiLRRE[/video]
_
*no, no, no*
*not *every* day*
*what does that look like for you?*
*what does that feel like for you?*
*pull it apart*
*gossamer threads ride the wind*
*write, write, write*
_


----------



## -xXx-

_*April Poetry Challenge: Silence*
*transcend*
*everyhere*     *evernow*
_[video=youtube;gdVjVtpr55M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdVjVtpr55M[/video]
_
*disturbed does it, too*
*empty echo fuses with gospel*
*simon and garfunkel*
*must be glowing*
*write, write, write*
_ 
hey bazz,
watching the world change?


----------



## -xXx-

_*April LM Flash, Butterfly Effect*
*trancend*
*everyhere*     *evernow*
_[video=youtube;yYcyacLRPNs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYcyacLRPNs[/video]
_
*12 wings*
*precedent, resultant; convergence, divergence*
*looking through those ripples*
*what do you see?*
*write, write, write*
_


----------



## -xXx-

_*April Poetry Challenge, Silence*
*trancend*
*everyhere*     *evernow*
_[video=youtube;UAm_uoV1z5k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAm_uoV1z5k[/video]
_
*soooooooooooo many aspects*
*which one will you explore?*
*write, write, write*
_


----------



## -xXx-

_*napoets*
*trancend*
*everyhere*     *evernow*
_[video=youtube;RgCuyLumKDE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgCuyLumKDE[/video]
_
*i'm going to ask you*
*to open yourself*
*as much as you comfortably can*
*you AS troubadour*
*say no, if you wish*
*perhaps another day*
*is for you*
*write, write, write*
_


----------



## -xXx-

***NOT FOR EVERYONE***
*DO NOT PUT YOURSELF IN HARM'S WAY
HANG TIGHT
*NOT ALL OUTCOMES ARE DYS.TROPian DYS.TOPian
_*napoets**april challenge, *silence**
*post there before close of challenge*
*can be posted to napo*
*trancend*
*everyhere*     *evernow*_
[video=youtube;49Gz0Jfp-jI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49Gz0Jfp-jI[/video]_
*super short access for me today*
**choose words**
*write, write, write*_


----------



## -xXx-

_*napoets**april challenge, *silence**
*post there before close of challenge*
*can be posted to napo*
*trancend*
*everyhere*     *evernow*
*maybe silence is a long drive_
[video=youtube;aJg4OJxp-co]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJg4OJxp-co[/video]_
*super short access for me today*
**choose words**
*write, write, write*_


----------



## -xXx-

_*napoets**april challenge, *silence**
*post there before close of challenge*
*can be posted to napo*
*trancend*
*everyhere*     *evernow*
*maybe silence is like shaking off and diving into a sunrise_[video=youtube;8yVWwjI932k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yVWwjI932k[/video]_*super short access for me today*
**choose words**
*write, write, write*_


----------



## -xXx-

_*April Poetry Challenge: Silence*
*close to time*
 *transcend*
 *everyhere*     *evernow*
_ 

[video=youtube;b6AxTDrthl8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6AxTDrthl8[/video]

_
 *old school hoodies?*
*jusaxin'*
 *simon and garfunkel*
 *must be glowing*
 *write, write, write*
_


----------



## -xXx-

'Well, perhaps you haven't found it so yet,' said Alice;
 'but when you have to turn into a chrysalis-you will some day, you know-and then after that into a butterfly, I should think you'll feel it a little queer, won't you?'
'Not a bit,' said the Caterpillar.
'Well, perhaps your feelings may be different,' said Alice; 'all I know is, it would feel very queer to ME.'
'You!' said the Caterpillar contemptuously. 'Who are *YOU*?'
lewis carroll
_*April LM Flash Challenge: Butterfly Effect*
*close to time*
 *transcend*
 *everyhere*     *evernow*_ [video=youtube;qF93ipZ9QZs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF93ipZ9QZs[/video]
_
 *AWESOME SUBMISSIONS!!!!*
*who's beatin' on the poet?* 
*write, write, write*_


----------



## -xXx-

_*  for you  **close to time* *transcend* *everyhere*     *evernow*_ [video=youtube;3y3AdcuXlH8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3y3AdcuXlH8[/video] _*who's beatin' on the poet?* *write, write, write*_


----------



## -xXx-

_**April Poetry Challenge: Silence**
*read? vote?*
**April LM Flash: Butterfly Effect**
*read?*
*all kinds of AWESOME up in there*
**napoets**
*heros, role models?*
 *transcend*
 *everyhere*     *evernow*_ [video=youtube;xPU8OAjjS4k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPU8OAjjS4k[/video] _

*can't preview from here, check for edit later*
*sailing in london*
*inmahmind*
 *write, write, write*
*runnin' fer apt*_


----------



## -xXx-

_ **napoets**
*heros, role models?*
 *transcend*
 *everyhere*     *evernow*_ [video=youtube;g1wPgIiGhcg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1wPgIiGhcg[/video] _

*can't preview from here, check for edit later*
*lyrics*
 *write, write, write*
*runnin' fer apt*_


----------



## -xXx-

_**April Poetry Challenge: Silence**
*read? vote?*
**April LM Flash: Butterfly Effect**
*read?*
*all kinds of AWESOME up in there*
**napoets**
*hero(s): let's git av.e.r.age*
 *transcend*
 *everyhere*     *evernow*_ [video=youtube;z91NFYf-sow]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z91NFYf-sow[/video] _

*noteself-preview(s) good*
 *write, write, write*
*runnin' fer appt*_


----------



## -xXx-

_ **napoets**
*heros?*
 *transcend*
 *everyhere*     *evernow*_ [video=youtube;f_qRg54Wb1Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_qRg54Wb1Q[/video] _

 *write, write, write*
*runnin' fer appt*_


----------



## -xXx-

***NOT FOR EVERYONE***
***this artist can be disturbing***

**April Poetry Challenge: Silence**
 *read? vote?*
 **April LM Flash: Butterfly Effect**
 *read?*
 *all kinds of AWESOME up in there*
 **napoets**
 *hero(s): X.press*
 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*  


[video=youtube;953PkxFNiko]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=953PkxFNiko[/video]

 *noteself-check this later*
 *write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

**napoets**
 *hero(s): X.press*
 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*  


[video=youtube;BPPSu0vaNWA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPPSu0vaNWA[/video]

 *noteself-check this later*
 *write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

**napoets**
 *hero(s): X.press*
 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*  


[video=youtube;cG6VTUEJWSM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG6VTUEJWSM[/video]

 *a personal favorite*
 *noteself-check this later*
 *write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

**April Poetry Challenge: Silence**
 *read? vote?*

* *April LM Flash: Butterfly Effect**
 *read?*
 *all kinds of AWESOME up in there*
 *May prompt ideas?*

* *napoets**
 *retro.ish*
 *you are sooooooooooo close!!!!*
 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow* 

[video=youtube;5IsSpAOD6K8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IsSpAOD6K8[/video]

 *noteself-check this later*
 *write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

*April Poetry Challenge: Silence*
 *read? vote?*

 *April LM Flash: Butterfly Effect*
 *read?*
 *all kinds of AWESOME up in there*
 *May prompt ideas?*

 *napoets*
 *retro.ish*
 *you are sooooooooooo close!!!!*
* *like the ocean**
 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow* 

[video=youtube;0yW7w8F2TVA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yW7w8F2TVA[/video] 

 *noteself-check this later*
 *write, write, write*


----------



## escorial

Only eat fish on good friday


----------



## -xXx-

***THIS ARTIST IS NOT SUITABLE FOR EVERYONE***
_*this one is pretty mild*_
 **April Poetry Challenge: Silence**
 *read? vote?*
 *hurry!*

* *April LM Flash: Butterfly Effect**
 *read?*
 *all kinds of AWESOME up in there*
 *May prompt ideas?*

* *napoets**
 *retro.ish words*
 *you are sooooooooooo close!!!!**
 *like the ocean**
 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow* [video=youtube;X0ZS6cfOsbw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0ZS6cfOsbw[/video] 
 *noteself-check this later*
 *write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

* *ESC napoet 1of2**
 *retro.ish words*
 *like the ocean*
 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
 [video=youtube;bI8P6ZSHSvE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bI8P6ZSHSvE[/video] 
 *noteself-check this later*
 *write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

* *ESC napoet 1of2**
 *holiday.ish*
 *retro.ish words*
 *like the ocean*
 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
 [video=youtube;c_BcivBprM0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_BcivBprM0[/video] 
 *noteself-check this later*
 *write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

***THIS ARTIST IS NOT SUITABLE FOR EVERYONE***
_*this one is pretty mild*_

 **April Poetry Challenge: Silence**
 *read? vote?*
 *hurry, soon to close!*

* *April LM Flash: Butterfly Effect**
 *read?*
 *all kinds of AWESOME up in there*
 *May prompt ideas?*
 *soon to close*

* *napoets**
 *retro.ish words*
 *you are sooooooooooo close!!!!*
 *thinkin' about summation(s)?*
 *like the ocean**
 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow* [video=youtube;prjQJB7O28k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prjQJB7O28k[/video] 
 *noteself-check this later*
 *write, write, write*


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;AdZGfNMY2Cw]https://youtu.be/AdZGfNMY2Cw[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

**April Poetry Challenge: Silence**
 *read? vote?*
 *hurry, soon to close!*

* *April LM Flash: Butterfly Effect**
 *read?*
 *all kinds of AWESOME up in there*
 *May prompt ideas?*
 *soon to close*

* *napoets**
 *you are sooooooooooo close!!!!*
 *thinkin' about summation(s)?*
 *really, think about it*
*
 *like the ocean**
 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
 [video=youtube;FUQheX3PSnY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUQheX3PSnY[/video] 
 *noteself-all prior check out*
 *write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

**April Poetry Challenge: Silence**
 *read? vote?*
 *hurry, soon to close!*

* *April LM Flash: Butterfly Effect**
 *read?*
 *all kinds of AWESOME up in there*
 *May prompt ideas?*
 *soon to close*

* *napoets**
 *you are sooooooooooo close!!!!*
 *thinkin' about summation(s)?*
 *really, think about it*
*
 *like the ocean**
 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;yks0RggaluY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yks0RggaluY[/video]
 *noteself-all prior check out*
 *write, write, write* 
 **writes**


----------



## Amnesiac

All instruments played, recorded, and mixed by me.
Piano is an Alesis QS-8
Guitar is an Ibanez hollow body
Drums are Alesis DM-5 set/kit
Everything recorded and mastered via Cakewalk Sonar.

Enjoy!

[video=youtube_share;RCnduXxO7Cc]https://youtu.be/RCnduXxO7Cc[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

cranberries, RIP
**April Poetry Challenge: Silence*
* *go see*


* *April LM Flash: Butterfly Effect**
 *read?*
 *all kinds of AWESOME up in there*
* *May prompt vote?*

** *napoets**
 *you are *sooooooooooo *close!!!!*
 *thinkin' about summation(s)?*
 * *2019: PROFOUND works!!!* *
*
 *like the ocean**
 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
 
[video=youtube;uAVUl0cAKpo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAVUl0cAKpo[/video]
 *noteself-all prior check out/blkbx*
 *write, write, write*


----------



## Amnesiac

Another by me.
Piano/Synth - Alesis QS-8
Guitar - Kramer with Danelectro distortion
Drums - Alesis DM5 kit/set
Bass - BC Rich
Recorded and mixed with Cakewalk Sonar

[video=youtube_share;kLK3KPjnX9g]https://youtu.be/kLK3KPjnX9g[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

***THIS ARTIST IS NOT SUITABLE FOR EVERYONE***
_*this one is pretty mild*_
_ *no idea why distance is a thing*_
 [video=youtube;EkwD5rQ-_d4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkwD5rQ-_d4[/video] 
_ *noteself-check this later*
 *write, write, write* _


----------



## -xXx-

**April Poetry Challenge: Silence**
 *go look!*

* *April LM Flash: Butterfly Effect**
 *read?*
 *all kinds of AWESOME up in there*
 *May *prompt vote*?*

* *napoets**
 *influencers?*
 *you are sooooooooooo close!!!!**
 *like the ocean**
 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow* [video=youtube;scT-77nwRAo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scT-77nwRAo[/video] 
 *noteself-check this later*
 *write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

**April Poetry Challenge: Silence**
 *go look!*

* *April LM Flash: Butterfly Effect**
 *read?*
 *all kinds of AWESOME up in there*
 *May *prompt vote*?*

* *napoets**
 *persistence?*
 *you are sooooooooooo close!!!!**
 *like the ocean**
 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow* [video=youtube;aJ9usrpAPao]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ9usrpAPao[/video] 
 *noteself-check this later*
 *write, write, write*


----------



## Winston

> [video=youtube;aJ9usrpAPao]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ9usrpAPao[/video]


Always makes me think of the movie "Benny and Joon"


----------



## -xXx-

**April Poetry Challenge: Silence**
 *go look!*
 *scheduling may time?*

* *April LM Flash: Butterfly Effect**
 *read?*
 *all kinds of AWESOME up in there*
 *May *prompt vote*?*

* *napoets**
 *persistence?*
 *you are sooooooooooo close!!!!*
 **congrats* to 30/30 now-ers!!!**

 *like the ocean**
 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow* [video=youtube;PHdU5sHigYQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHdU5sHigYQ[/video]
retrocorrect
 *noteself-take 5, dave brubeck*
 *write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

**forumite cloudpeeps**

 *like the ocean*
 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow* 
[video=youtube;wE2GZ2Vpqjo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE2GZ2Vpqjo[/video]
retrocorrect 
 *noteself-shine on you crazy diamond, pink floyd*
 *write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

***may not be appropriate for all***
 **reframing boomlets**

 *like the ocean*
 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow* [video=youtube;8qrriKcwvlY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qrriKcwvlY[/video] 
retrocorrect
 *noteself-timbuk3, the future's so bright*
 *write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

* *like the ocean**
 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow* [video=youtube;99-LoEkAA3w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99-LoEkAA3w[/video]  
 *write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

* *like the ocean**
 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow* [video=youtube;De9Jwe1ogJI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De9Jwe1ogJI[/video]  
 *write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

**May Poetry Challenge: Mom**
 *you have time**

 *May LM Flash: AT Sea**
 *650 words*
*you can do that*

**napoets** 
*edit season?* 

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
 [video=youtube;051C0FiNX5U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=051C0FiNX5U[/video]  
We Lost The Sea - Departure Songs (Full Album)
*noteself-check this later*
 *write, write, write*


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;sgpa7wEAz7I]https://youtu.be/sgpa7wEAz7I[/video]

Jane Fonda's on the screen today,
Convincing the liberals "It's okay!"
So let's get dressed and dance away the night...


----------



## 50shadesofdoubt

:icon_bounce: Flo Rida's My house! #nojudgement :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;1jUvhJ_Tgzw]https://youtu.be/1jUvhJ_Tgzw[/video]


----------



## escorial

Just listened to getting to know the reggae cowboy by the Bellamy brothers...dire stuff


----------



## Bloggsworth

The Green Door by Frankie Vaughn.

[video=youtube;QqRi5-b9DQ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqRi5-b9DQ0[/video]

No - Not really, just thought I'd let you youngsters know how dire it was in the 1950s...


----------



## escorial

Frankie phoned his wife to come over while he was filming because maryln Monroe was trying to bed him...


----------



## Amnesiac

[video=youtube_share;hfdvHlvKzoA]https://youtu.be/hfdvHlvKzoA[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

****NOT FOR EVERYONE***
***relatively mild for them****
 
**May Poetry Challenge: Mom**
 *you have time**

 *May LM Flash: AT Sea**
 *650 words*
*you can do that*
* April scores up*
*are jolly rogers?*


**napoets** 
*edit season?* 

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

 [video=youtube;MzDq0ML6Jco]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzDq0ML6Jco[/video]  
dreadnoughts, roll the woodpile down
*noteself-check this later*
 *write, write, write*


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;F3DEgk06GBM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3DEgk06GBM[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

**May Poetry Challenge: Mom**
 *you have time*
 *soooo many unique.ness(es)*

**napoets**
 *edit season?*
 *_several_ are*

  *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
 [video=youtube;3BWQ3KHk_QE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BWQ3KHk_QE[/video]  ani difranco, not a pretty girl, 4min.ish
*write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

* *May LM Flash: AT Sea**
 *650 words*
 *you can do that*
 *April scores up*
 *salute?*  


*transcend* *everyhere* 
*evernow* 
[video=youtube;35HoNrUKrdU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?
v=35HoNrUKrdU[/video] 
james newton howard, waterworld 
1995 soundtrack suite OST
*write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

**May Poetry Challenge: Mom**
 *you have about a week*
 *soooo many unique.ness(es)*

**napoets**
 *edit season?*
 *_several_ are*
 *remember to comment*
 *so others can learn*

  *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
 [video=youtube;d56MfuZAfwI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d56MfuZAfwI[/video]  the police, mother (official?)
*write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

* *May LM Flash: AT Sea**
 *650 words*
 *you can do that*
 *April scores up*
 *what sea, where?*
 *who and how?*
 *does when have bearing?*
 *checks sextant, compass and maps*  


*transcend* *everyhere* 
*evernow* 
[video=youtube;rTVjnBo96Ug]https://www.youtube.com/watch?
v=rTVjnBo96Ug[/video] 
otis redding, dock of the bay
*write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

**May Poetry Challenge: Mom**
 *you have about a week*
 *soooo many unique.ness(es)*
 *have you checked music for moms lately?*
 *sad*

**napoets**
 *edit season?*
 *_several_ are*
 *remember to comment*
 *so others can learn*

  *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
 [video=youtube;MhGOQypF7jo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhGOQypF7jo[/video]  three times a lady, rupert parker (electric harp)
romance images
*write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

* *May LM Flash: AT Sea**
 *650 words*
 *you can do that*
 *April scores up*
 *what sea, where?*
 *who and how?*
 *does when have bearing?*
 *checks sextant, compass and maps*  


*transcend* *everyhere* 
*evernow* 
[video=youtube;AHrCI9eSJGQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?
v=AHrCI9eSJGQ[/video] 
30 days timelapse at sea, 10mins-5ads 
worth the watch, despite the *abrupt* sales pitches
*write, write, write*


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;JXVTax5JAZI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXVTax5JAZI[/video]


----------



## SilverMoon

*ani difranco, not a pretty girl

*love her -XxX- !


----------



## SilverMoon

oops


----------



## -xXx-

**May Poetry Challenge: Mom**
*starting to count down*
*soooo many unique.ness(es)*
*culture(d)?*

**napoets**
*edit season?*
*_several_ are*
*remember to comment*
*so others can learn*

*transcend*
*everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;QAszapI0unE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAszapI0unE[/video]
mother's little helper, the rolling stones
*noteself-gitanom*
*noteself-gitsig*
*write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

* *May LM Flash: AT Sea**
*650 words*
*you can do that*
*starting to count down*
*what sea, where?*
*who and how?*
*does when have bearing?*
*checks sextant, compass and maps* 
*April scores up*

*transcend*
*everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;DVx8L7a3MuE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVx8L7a3MuE[/video]
brandy, looking glass
*noteself-gitanom*
*noteself-gitsig*
*write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

*end to touring?*
*maybe*

*transcend*
*everyhere* *evernow*[video=youtube;DGeeOtCx9ak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGeeOtCx9ak[/video]
kiss, firehouse
*noteself-above nts*
*write, write, write*


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;FO6CkCi1lo0]https://youtu.be/FO6CkCi1lo0[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*-FINAL THEME SET 1/4-*
**May Poetry Challenge: Mom**
*starting to count down*
*soooo many unique.ness(es)*
*culture(d)?*

**napoets**
*edit season?*
*_several_ are*
*remember to comment*
*so others can learn*

*transcend*
*everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;5B0o-GZJBq4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5B0o-GZJBq4[/video]
ashanti, mother
*noteself-gitanom*
*noteself-gitsig*
*write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

*-FINAL THEME SET 2/4-*
**May Poetry Challenge: Mom**
*starting to count down*
*soooo many unique.ness(es)*
*culture(d)?*

**napoets**
*edit season?*
*_several_ are*
*remember to comment*
*so others can learn*

*transcend*
*everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;Mb1ZvUDvLDY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb1ZvUDvLDY[/video]
tupac, dear mama
*noteself-gitanom*
*noteself-gitsig*
*write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

*-FINAL THEME SET 3/4-*
**May Poetry Challenge: Mom**
*starting to count down*
*soooo many unique.ness(es)*
*culture(d)?*

**napoets**
*edit season?*
*_several_ are*
*remember to comment*
*so others can learn*

*transcend*
*everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;z4q05resEvc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4q05resEvc[/video]
christina aguilera, i turn to you
*noteself-gitanom*
*noteself-gitsig*
*write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

*-FINAL THEME SET 4/4-*
**May Poetry Challenge: Mom**
*starting to count down*
*soooo many unique.ness(es)*
*culture(d)?*

**napoets**
*edit season?*
*_several_ are*
*remember to comment*
*so others can learn*

*transcend*
*everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;MHvAKc2eCAI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHvAKc2eCAI[/video]
donell jones, a mother's love
*noteself-gitanom*
*noteself-gitsig*
*write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

* *May LM Flash: AT Sea**
*650 words*
*you can do that*
*starting to count down*
*what sea, where?*
*who and how?*
*does when have bearing?*
*checks sextant, compass and maps* 
*April scores up*

*transcend*
*everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;Iv6iTd7PaPk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv6iTd7PaPk[/video]
Imgellad - Amhrán na Farraige (Song of the Sea), 6mins
*noteself-gitanom*
*noteself-gitsig*
*write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

* *May LM Flash: AT Sea**
*650 words*
*you can do that*
*starting to count down*
*what sea, where?*
*who and how?*
*does when have bearing?*
*checks sextant, compass and maps* 
*April scores up*

*transcend*
*everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;55SVonv-sio]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55SVonv-sio[/video]
Vangelis - Song Of The Seas, 5+mins
*noteself-gitanom*
*noteself-gitsig*
*write, write, write*


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;QElKVs56z48]https://youtu.be/QElKVs56z48[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;i4RckjL8p4E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4RckjL8p4E[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

**May Poetry Challenge: Mom**
*starting to count down*
*soooo many unique.ness(es)*
*dedicated day?*

**napoets**
*edit season?*
*_several_ are*
*remember to comment*
*so others can learn*

*transcend*
*everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;JAn_qGU88i4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAn_qGU88i4[/video]
Dear Mr. Fantasy (Remastered 2010)
   XD   
*write, write, write*


----------



## -xXx-

* *May LM Flash: AT Sea**
*650 words*
*you can do that*
*starting to count down*
*what sea, where?*
*who and how?*
*does when have bearing?*
*checks sextant, compass and maps* 
*April scores up*

*transcend*
*everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;zIIzp9cqyUk]://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIIzp9cqyUk[/video]
feelin' alright, joe cocker
*whaaaaaaa?*
*canno'hear...*
*mus'be the surf...*
*write, write, write(s)*


----------



## -xXx-

* *May LM Flash: AT Sea**
*650 words*
*you can do that*
*starting to count down*
*what sea, where?*
*who and how?*
*does when have bearing?*
*checks sextant, compass and maps* 
*-roll on with all that awesome.ness!!!-*

*transcend*
*everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;VE6eRwMFx8E]://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE6eRwMFx8E[/video]
twenty one pilots, march to the sea
*whaaaaaaa?*
*canno'hear...*
*mus'be the surf...*
*write, write, write(s)*


----------



## -xXx-

* *May LM Flash: AT Sea**
*650 words*
*you can do that*
*starting to count down*
*what sea, where?*
*who and how?*
*does when have bearing?*
*checks sextant, compass and maps* 
*-roll on with all that awesome.ness!!!-*

*transcend*
*everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;IGbLGNpdj18]://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGbLGNpdj18[/video]
A Dream Sails Out To Sea - TAKASHI KOKUBO - Get at the Wave
*whaaaaaaa?*
*canno'hear...*
*mus'be the surf...*
*write, write, write(s)*


----------



## -xXx-

* *May LM Flash: AT Sea**
*650 words*
*you can do that*
*starting to count down*
*what sea, where?*
*who and how?*
*does when have bearing?*
*checks sextant, compass and maps* 
*-roll on with all that awesome.ness!!!-*

*transcend*
*everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;GFW-WfuX2Dk]://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFW-WfuX2Dk[/video]
jagged little pill, alanis morissette
*whaaaaaaa?*
*canno'hear...*
*mus'be the surf...*
*notes colors as they fly*
*write, write, write(s)*


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;xDWFX7cO9co]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDWFX7cO9co[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

* *May LM Flash: AT Sea**
*scoring in process*

**May Poetry Challenge: Mom**
*voted?*

**napoets*
*edits?**

*transcend*
*everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;Pykv8CtfD8c]://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pykv8CtfD8c[/video]
Bach, Cello Suite No.1 "Prelude", *Jacqueline du Pré 
a WF forumite believes to be KEY to world peace
*do you feel a world at peace?*
*write, write, write(s)*


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;xMUGDWvA9CI]https://youtu.be/xMUGDWvA9CI[/video]


----------



## escorial




----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;LQhX8PbNUWI]https://youtu.be/LQhX8PbNUWI[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

* *May LM Flash: AT Sea**
*scoring in process*
**june* prompt soon to poll*

**May Poetry Challenge: Mom**
*voted?*
**today* is last day*

**napoets*
*edits?*
*in all their splendor**

*transcend*
*everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;bybInjK-Yl8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bybInjK-Yl8[/video]
bursting out-> yes. the whole list.
from this start point
including the whole list *IS* *error*
-ad interruptions-
*write, write, write(s)*


----------



## Olly Buckle

I picked up a cd of Art Tatum that I have been listening to in the car, some pianist. I played some to my friend Eddy who used to drum with Alabama Three; 'What perfect timing!' he said, and I thought 'You really are a drummer.'


----------



## -xXx-

* *May LM Flash: AT Sea**
*scoring in process*
**june* prompt soon to poll*

**May Poetry Challenge: Mom**
*voted?*
**today* is last day*
*about *2 hours* from this timestamp*

**napoets*
*edits?*
*in all their splendor**

*transcend*
*everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;9W3A34TTxFU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W3A34TTxFU[/video]
*peep-peeps*
*write, write, write(s)* 




Olly Buckle said:


> I picked up a cd of Art Tatum that I have been listening to in the car, some pianist. I played some to my friend Eddy who used to drum with Alabama Three; 'What perfect timing!' he said, and I thought 'You really are a drummer.'



Alabama 3 - Woke Up This Morning

I'm gonna take you down
Deep down to the front lines

You woke up this morning
Got yourself a gun,
Mama always said you'd be
The Chosen One.

She said: You're one in a million
You've got to burn to shine,
But you were born under a bad sign
With a blue moon in your eyes

You woke up this morning
All that love had gone
Your Papa never told you
About right and wrong

But you're looking good, baby
I believe you're feeling fine,(shame about it)
Born under a bad sign
With a blue moon in your eyes

[Chorus]
You woke up this morning
Got a blue moon in your eyes
You woke up this morning
Got a blue moon in your eyes

You woke up this morning
The world turned upside down
Lord above, thing's ain't been the same
Since the blues walked into town
But you're one in a million
You've got that shotgun shine (shame about it)
Born under a bad sign
With a blue moon in your eyes
You woke up this morning
Got a blue moon in your eyes
You woke up this morning
Got a blue moon in your eyes

When you woke up this morning everything was gone
By half past ten your head was going ding-dong
Ringing like a bell from your head down to your toes
Like a voice trying to tell you there's something you should know
Last night you were flying but today you're so low
Ain't it times like these that make you wonder if
You'll ever know the meaning of things as they appear to the others;
Wives, husbands, mothers, fathers, sisters and brothers
Don't you wish you didn't function, don't you wish you
Didn't think beyond the next paycheck and the next little drink?
Well you do so make up your mind to go on, 'cause
When you woke up this morning everything you had was gone
Woke up this morning
Woke up this morning
Woke up this morning
You want to be the Chosen One

Woke up this morning
Woke up this morning
Woke up this morning
You got yourself a gun


----------



## Winston

Explicit
[video=youtube_share;xiqmEibSY0I]https://youtu.be/xiqmEibSY0I[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;hWAkBrSEh3I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWAkBrSEh3I[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

* *May LM Flash: AT Sea**
*scoring in process*
**june* prompt poll up*

**May Poetry Challenge: Mom**
*winner!*

**napoets**
*edits?*
*splendiferous*

*transcend*
*everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;YYOKMUTTDdA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYOKMUTTDdA
[/video]
REM-shiny happy people
*write, write, write(s)* 



[Intro]
Shiny happy people laughing

[Verse 1]
Meet me in the crowd, people, people
Throw your love around, love me, love me
Take it into town, happy, happy
Put it in the ground where the flowers grow
Gold and silver shine

[Chorus]
Shiny happy people holding hands
Shiny happy people holding hands
Shiny happy people laughing

[Verse 2]
Everyone around, love them, love them
Put it in your hands, take it, take it
There's no time to cry, happy, happy
Put it in your heart where tomorrow shines
Gold and silver shine

[Chorus]
Shiny happy people holding hands
Shiny happy people holding hands
Shiny happy people laughing

[Bridge]
Whoa, here we go

[Chorus]
Shiny happy people holding hands
Shiny happy people holding hands
Shiny happy people laughing
Shiny happy people holding hands
Shiny happy people holding hands
Shiny happy people laughing
Shiny happy people holding hands
Shiny happy people holding hands
Shiny happy people laughing

[Outro]
Shiny happy people holding hands
Shiny happy people holding hands
People, happy people
People


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;V1bFr2SWP1I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_*inlieuof*rep*points*
*meh.ness*_

 
* *May LM Flash: AT Sea**
*scoring in process*
**june* prompt poll up*

**May Poetry Challenge: Mom**
*winner!*

**napoets**
*edits?*
*splendiferous*

*transcend*
*everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;JduG0nT1Q3s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JduG0nT1Q3s
[/video]
Peter Gabriel & Youssou N'Dour - Shaking The Tree, 5+mins
*hey now, halloween boi*
*write, write, write(s)* 

ps. *npr* revisits this->Mind Playing Tricks On Me - Geto Boys (Clean Version)(ghetto, org sp)


Peter Gabriel & Youssou N'Dour - Shaking The Tree
_per genius lyrics_

Souma Yergon, Sou Nou Yergon, We are shakin' the tree
Souma Yergon, Sou Nou Yergon, We are shakin' the tree

Waiting your time, dreaming of a better life
Waiting your time, you're more than just a wife
You don't want to do what your mother has done
She has done
This is your life, this new life has begun
It's your day - a woman's day
It's your day - a woman's day


Turning the tide, you are on the incoming wave
Turning the tide, you know you are nobody's slave
[ 1989 version - Find your Brothers and sisters ]
[ 1990 version - Find your sisters and brothers ]
Who can hear all the truth in what you say
They can support you when you're on your way
It's your day - a woman's day
It's your day - a woman's day

Souma Yergon, Sou Nou Yergon, We are shakin' the tree
Souma Yergon, Sou Nou Yergon, We are shakin' the tree
Souma Yergon, Sou Nou Yergon, We are shakin' the tree

There's nothing to gain when there's nothing to be lost
There's nothing to gain if you stay behind and count the cost
Make the decision that you can be who you can be
You can be
Tasting the fruit come to the Liberty Tree
It's your day - a woman's day
It's your day - a woman's day

Changing your ways, changing those surrounding you
Changing your ways, more than any man can do
Open your heart, show him the anger and pain, so you heal
Maybe he's looking for his womanly side, let him feel

You had to be so strong
And you do nothing wrong
Nothing wrong at all
We're gonna to break it down
We have to shake it down
Shake it all around

Souma Yergon, Sou Nou Yergon, We are shakin' the tree
Souma Yergon, Sou Nou Yergon, We are shakin' the tree
Souma Yergon, Sou Nou Yergon, We are shakin' the tree


----------



## Amnesiac

"Reflection"
Piano - Alesis QS-8
Guitar - Ibanez Hollow Body
Drums - Alesis DM5 kit
All instruments played, recorded, and mixed by me, via Cakewalk Sonar.

[video=youtube_share;UfPkSQg7wZI]https://youtu.be/UfPkSQg7wZI[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

**May LM Flash: AT Sea*
* *scoring in process*
*june prompt *poll* up*
*keep 'er goin'*
*what do you want to read/write/explore?*

**May Poetry Challenge: Mom**
**winner!**
*new prompt forthcoming*
*didn't read yet?*
*stop by for heart-filling*

**napoets**
 *edits?*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;wEBlaMOmKV4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEBlaMOmKV4[/video]
*let's pretend*
*solid, respectful plan(s)*
**happen**
*in less than*
*2000 years*
-listens-
 *write, write, write(s)*


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;YIe09-AhGBI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIe09-AhGBI[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

welcome to june!!!!

 **May LM Flash: AT Sea*
* *scoring in process*
*june prompt *poll* up*
*keep 'er goin'*
*what do you want to read/write/explore?*

**June Poetry Challenge: Apologies**
*what a great center!!!!*
*need a pencil?*

**napoets**
 *edits?*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;HXvSlpoxVmQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXvSlpoxVmQ[/video]

-listens-
 *write, write, write(s)*


----------



## 50shadesofdoubt

https://youtu.be/DXb1JG0CSM4


----------



## 50shadesofdoubt

https://youtu.be/azpj1__yASk


----------



## Winston

"Copperhead Road" by Steve Earle.  
I had a 50 pound bag of sugar in the back of my truck at the time.


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;Kqba0IUdiBk]https://youtu.be/Kqba0IUdiBk[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

June LM Flash- *We Found Him in the Park*

Prompt has been chosen! Get those entries in- 2 fine ones already.

Saturday in the Park- Chicago 

June Poetry Challenge-* Apologies*

(Language Warning)

All Apologies- Nirvana (Live at MTV Version)


----------



## Bard_Daniel

*June LM Flash- We Found Him in the Park

*Just a little stroll....

[video=youtube;WDU8BrIhHvw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDU8BrIhHvw[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

*June Poetry Challenge- Apologies

*A little sombre number...

[video=youtube;c3nScN89Klo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3nScN89Klo[/video]


----------



## Amnesiac

(May be graphic to some viewers. Discretion advised...)

[video=youtube_share;kavSR-S1eSg]https://youtu.be/kavSR-S1eSg[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

More music for the swell of ideas!

*June Fiction LM- We Found Him in the Park*

[video=youtube;PpRa_abeA-w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpRa_abeA-w[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

*June Poetry LM- Apologies*

What is lost and what is found.....

[video=youtube;ZctK51RwK8A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZctK51RwK8A[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

*June Fiction LM- We Found Him in the Park

*A little quaint number by two independent musicians in Central Park, NY. It is untitled.*

[video=youtube;o0NWcm9Lm78]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0NWcm9Lm78[/video]
*


----------



## Bard_Daniel

*June Poetry LM- Apologies*

Forgiveness in the still of the night.

[video=youtube;J7xTurH6oLk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7xTurH6oLk[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;znW5VmlYweE]https://youtu.be/znW5VmlYweE[/video]

I don't know where I picked-up the Bluegrass bug.  But I do like it.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

*June Fiction LM- We Found Him in the Park

*Happy music set in the park...
[video=youtube;14ViwvgtvbA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14ViwvgtvbA[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

*June Poetry LM- Apologies
*
And a sad one to maintain the equilibrium...

[video=youtube;cNFx_5VRW9E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNFx_5VRW9E[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;6aWJCgZ4K1c]https://youtu.be/6aWJCgZ4K1c[/video]


----------



## BornForBurning

Mayhem - Freezing Moon

_Everything here is so cold 
__Everything here is so dark
__I remember it as from a dream
__In the corner of this time
_
_Diabolic shapes float by
Out from the dark
I remember it was here I died
By following the freezing moon

_
[video=youtube;ySoWnxfOnIs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySoWnxfOnIs[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

*June Poetry LM- Apologies

*The mystery's gone, so bring back the sun...

[video=youtube;KUi5btqhWAc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUi5btqhWAc[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

*June Fiction LM- We Found Him in the Park

*An uplifting tale near the shore....*

[video=youtube;KgFHM8HMbWQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgFHM8HMbWQ[/video]
*


----------



## -xXx-

**June LM Flash: We Found Him In The Park** 
*keep 'er goin'*
*what do you want to read/write/explore?*
*park it*
*write*

**June Poetry Challenge: Apologies**
*yeah*
*now's a *great* time*

**napoets**
 *edits?*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;Io0fBr1XBUA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Io0fBr1XBUA[/video]

-listens-
*yeah, i listened*
*big boots*
*tiny toes*
*write, write, write(s)*


----------



## Bard_Daniel

*June Fiction LM- We Found Him in the Park

*A song from the past to make the summer last...*

[video=youtube;ia2-Bu-2LMA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia2-Bu-2LMA[/video]
*


----------



## Bard_Daniel

*LM Poetry Challenge- Apologies
*
Challenge ends soon! Get those entries in! = D

[video=youtube;8wtIehjhYE4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wtIehjhYE4[/video]


----------



## escorial

What let it be album sounded like before Phil spector produced it over in USA


Can you name the Beatle album cover showing five Beatles...


----------



## -xXx-

hello cross-the-pond.lings

**June LM Flash: We Found Him In The Park** 
*about an hour left*
*you *can* make it happen*
*july prompt suggestions*

**June Poetry Challenge: Apologies**
*read*
*vote*

**napoets**
 *edits?*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;R6e6XYyZBQw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6e6XYyZBQw[/video]

-listens-
*yeah, i listened*
*write, write, write(s)*


----------



## escorial

Walked past maccas house today with the tourist all taking pics before they go in...I could hear a few Americano accents...


----------



## -xXx-

*extra wings all 'round*



escorial said:


> Walked past maccas house today with the tourist all taking pics before they go in...I could hear a few Americano accents...



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;_MLoUGrEk_8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MLoUGrEk_8[/video]

-listens-
*yeah, i listened*
*write, write, write(s)*


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

-xXx- said:


> *extra wings all 'round*
> 
> 
> 
> *transcend*
> *everyhere* *evernow*
> 
> [video=youtube;_MLoUGrEk_8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MLoUGrEk_8[/video]
> 
> -listens-
> *yeah, i listened*
> *write, write, write(s)*



Love the music, here’s the inspiration.

http://www.mullofkintyre.org/


----------



## Olly Buckle

I once had real trouble convincing someone that McCartney wrote that, he was convinced it was a version of a genuine Scottish folk song. A genius at melody, but his lyrics are rubbish compared to Lennon.


----------



## Amnesiac

[video=youtube_share;ldLk0rQORHY]https://youtu.be/ldLk0rQORHY[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;8ZWZYmfkapg]https://youtu.be/8ZWZYmfkapg[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_*kurtis blow, *ego trip* album*
*yeah, that's timely*_

**June LM Flash: We Found Him In The Park** 
*judges hard at work*
**july prompt* suggestions*
*creativity IS NOT a problem*
*look, list, suggest*
*about a* day* left*
*before the poll*

**June Poetry Challenge: Apologies**
*read*
*vote*
*the *25th* will arrive before you know it*

**napoets**
 *edits?*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;VUhhe25IlfM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUhhe25IlfM[/video]

-listens-
*yeah, i listened*
*write, write, write(s)*


----------



## -xXx-

**June LM Flash: We Found Him In The Park** 
*judges hard at work*
**july prompt poll posted**
*what are YOU thinkin'?*
*choose one*

**June Poetry Challenge: Apologies**
*read*
**vote**
*the *25th* r here, now*
*halllllllllllllah!*
*only couple hours left*
*huuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrry!*

**napoets**
 *edits?*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;ZShE-7_hDgE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZShE-7_hDgE[/video]

-listens-
*yeah, i listen*
*write, write, write(s)*


----------



## -xXx-

**June LM Flash: We Found Him In The Park** 
*judges hard at work*
**july prompt poll posted**
*what are YOU thinkin'?*
*choose one*

**June Poetry Challenge: Apologies**
*results are up*
*congrats opportunity*

**napoets**
 *edits?*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;nN120kCiVyQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nN120kCiVyQ[/video]

-listens-
*yeah, i listen*
-thinks-
*yeah, i think*
*write, write, write(s)*


----------



## -xXx-

_july approacheth for us all_

**June LM Flash: We Found Him In The Park** 
*judges hard at work*
**july prompt poll posted**
*what are YOU thinkin'?*
**hurry*, choose one*


**June Poetry Challenge: Apologies**
*results are up*
*congrats opportunity*
*new prompt soon*

**napoets**
 *edits?*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;htCSPxI2nqc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htCSPxI2nqc[/video]

-listens-
*yeah, i listen*
-thinks-
*yeah, i think*
*write, write, write(s)*


----------



## Winston

Well, not a "song", as such:

[video=youtube_share;A-hYBQk4zhc]https://youtu.be/A-hYBQk4zhc[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

**July LM Flash: Final Girl**
*new judging criteria*
*which final?*
*how final?*
*she?*
*her?*

**June LM Flash: We Found Him In The Park** 
*judges hard at work*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;m-v-LGOfaKo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-v-LGOfaKo[/video]
jack johnson, banana pancakes
_*good*_

*recons'd wikints*
"Derek Soles argues that the tragic destiny of such final girls represents an expression of patriarchal society where capable, independent women must either be contained or destroyed."

"One of the basic premises of Clover's theory is that audience identification is unstable and fluid across gender lines, particularly in the case of the slasher film. During the final girl's confrontation with the killer, Clover argues, she becomes masculinized through "phallic appropriation" by taking up a weapon, such as a knife or chainsaw, against the killer. "

"Breslin plays a young woman who is trained from childhood to defeat a group of high school boys who hunt and kill their female classmates."_


*write, write, write(s)*
_


----------



## -xXx-

**July Poetry Challenge: Drowning in Plastic**
*let's get the metabolism up*
*k*
*what does that look like?*
*how does it feel?*

**napoets**
 *edits?*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;g3X3rKtruSg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3X3rKtruSg[/video]
Dire Straits - Industrial Disease (1982) 
*good*

_*write, write, write(s)* _


----------



## Rojack79

The Dusk Soundtrack and Crypt of The Necrodancer Soundtrack.


----------



## -xXx-

**July LM Flash: Final Girl**
*new judging criteria*
*which final?*
*how final?*
*she?*
*her?*

**June LM Flash: We Found Him In The Park** 
*judges hard at work*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;pAGXJotm-xo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAGXJotm-xo[/video]
dannybstyle, crypt of the necrodancer, hot mess
_

*selfrefself listen whole series*
*write, write, write(s)*
_


----------



## -xXx-

**July Poetry Challenge: Drowning in Plastic**
*vivid image*
*k*
*what does that look like?*
*how does it feel?*

**napoets**
 *edits?*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;psIuidkkLjI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psIuidkkLjI[/video]
dave matthews, don't drink the water


_*write, write, write(s)* _


----------



## -xXx-

**July LM Flash: Final Girl 1/2**
*new judging criteria*
*which final?*
*how final?*
*she?*
*her?*

**June LM Flash: We Found Him In The Park** 
*judges hard at work*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;QJIREreXJwE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJIREreXJwE[/video]
Tomb Raider Tribute-One Girl Revolution, 2+mins
_

*voice*
*write, write, write(s)*
_


----------



## -xXx-

**July LM Flash: Final Girl 2/2**
*new judging criteria*
*which final?*
*how final?*
*she?*
*her?*

**June LM Flash: We Found Him In The Park** 
*judges hard at work*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;uzqdH69ldp8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzqdH69ldp8[/video]
Tomb Raider Lara Croft and The Quemists, 4+mins
_

*voice*
*write, write, write(s)*
_


----------



## -xXx-

**July Poetry Challenge: Drowning in Plastic**
*vivid image*
*k*
*what does that look like?*
*how does it feel?*

**napoets**
 *edits?*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;_mGFhpONhe4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mGFhpONhe4[/video]
Brazil: The Soundtrack (w/ Michael Kamen), ducts >1min


_*write, write, write(s)* _


----------



## -xXx-

**napoets**
 *edits?*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;TCYsY5B8hcQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCYsY5B8hcQ[/video]
The Black Keys - Go [Official Music Video], 5+mins

_*write, write, write(s)* _


----------



## -xXx-

**July LM Flash: Final Girl**
*new judging criteria*
*which final?*
*how final?*
*she?*
*her?*
*where?*

**June LM Flash: We Found Him In The Park** 
*judges hard at work*
*anticipates post*
*today?*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;yO1NSKxR_gU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO1NSKxR_gU[/video]
Nightcore - Stand In The Rain 2+mins

_

*write, write, write(s)*
_


----------



## -xXx-

**July Poetry Challenge: Drowning in Plastic**
*vivid image*
*k*
*what does that look like?*
*how does it feel?*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;n5h0qHwNrHk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5h0qHwNrHk[/video]
Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees 4+mins



_*write, write, write(s)* _


----------



## -xXx-

**napoets**
 *edits?*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;5gpVbEumedk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gpVbEumedk[/video]
joe cocker unchain my heart 5+mins

_*bubble it up*
*write, write, write(s)* _


----------



## -xXx-

**July LM Flash: Final Girl**
*new judging criteria*
*which final?*
*how final?*
*she?*
*her?*
*where?*
*yeah, you _knew_ this was out there*
**wait**
**ing**

**June LM Flash: We Found Him In The Park** 
*judges hard at work*
*contemplates _today_*
*practices patience*
*and gratitude*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;CcNo07Xp8aQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcNo07Xp8aQ[/video]
Robyn - Dancing On My Own (Official Video) 4+mins

_

*write, write, write(s)*
_


----------



## -xXx-

**July Poetry Challenge: Drowning in Plastic**
*vivid image*
*k*
*what does that look like?*
*how does it feel?*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;WbPqJO-FtU8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbPqJO-FtU8[/video]
Reduce, Reuse, Recycle - Music Video Class of 2011/2012 3+mins




_*write, write, write(s)* _


----------



## -xXx-

**napoets**
 *edits?*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;7guvV3VS7G8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7guvV3VS7G8[/video]
Logic System - Person to Person 4+mins

_
*notes are worth reading*
*bubble it up*
*write, write, write(s)* _


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;cQa4EbGNMzs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQa4EbGNMzs&amp;list=PL4CE9575556809450&amp;index=  4[/video]


----------



## 50shadesofdoubt

https://youtu.be/9h-vd8QiLLw


----------



## Amnesiac

[video=youtube;Pi4RTTvjWXI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi4RTTvjWXI[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;2wy-W-pYlds]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wy-W-pYlds&amp;list=RDXph2Phcj0LA&amp;index=3[/video]

These guys might be the only "metal" band that doesn't have a guitar.


----------



## Olly Buckle

seigfried007 said:


> These guys might be the only "metal" band that doesn't have a guitar.



How about 'The Black Dyke Brass Band' ? All metal instruments and no guitar, but careful how you talk about them in Brixton.


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;3fnPwj1AMpo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fnPwj1AMpo&amp;list=RDXph2Phcj0LA&amp;index=5[/video]


----------



## Aquilo

One of the best live guitar riffs I've heard. Mason Hill... (so much better on iTunes, lead singer has a cracking voice).

[video=youtube;1dkfgqSzTR4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dkfgqSzTR4[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;i7Gkh_9hyi8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7Gkh_9hyi8&amp;list=RDGMEMYH9CUrFO7CfLJpaD7UR  85wVMH6P0R7rn4Vw&amp;index=22[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;evwkrcL8P6g]https://youtu.be/evwkrcL8P6g[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;22KVUifDS6w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22KVUifDS6w[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;MHsMNcUAS2g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHsMNcUAS2g[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;j8xoV-v1Yl0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8xoV-v1Yl0[/video]

Been listening to this one on loop shamefully often this week.


----------



## NathanBrazil

[video=youtube;CI5Jd5O_Wi0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI5Jd5O_Wi0[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_*check all the *awesome* up in here!!!*
_

**July LM Flash: Final Girl** 
*judges hard at work*
**august prompt poll**
*wucha feeeeelin' ?*

**July Poetry Challenge: Drowning in Plastic**
*read*
*vote*
*HURRY!!!!*

**napoets**
 *edits?*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;TKDMiyRmbik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKDMiyRmbik[/video]
The Neville Brothers - Bird On A Wire, 4+m

-listens-
*yeah, i listened*
*meaningful feedback*
*reorganizes, applies filter(s)*
*roX-teh-n3Rd*


----------



## BornForBurning

I'm a huge sucker for Night on Bald Mountain, and this cover is just so delicious. 
[video=youtube;IrhBaOCZ1uA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrhBaOCZ1uA[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;_wYtG7aQTHA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wYtG7aQTHA[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_*check all the *awesome* up in here!!!*
_

**August LM Flash: dead and dreaming**
*wucha feeeeelin' ?*
*my baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad*
**July LM Flash: Final Girl** 
*scores today.ish*

**August Poetry Challenge: The Difference Between Rock and Stone**
*paint a picture*
*resonant*

**napoets**
 *edits?*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;PCdr0y3cccw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCdr0y3cccw[/video]
Alice Cooper, 
5:11 / 6:58
Killer

-listens-
*ode.skool*


----------



## Amnesiac

You're welcome! LOL

[video=youtube_share;bNLWyiy6pQg]https://youtu.be/bNLWyiy6pQg[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

**August Poetry Challenge: The Difference Between Rock and Stone**
*paint a picture*
*resonant*

**napoets**
 *edits?*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;9i3JXGtC_os]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i3JXGtC_os[/video]
Paul Simon, Loves me like a rock 3+mins

-listens-
*writes*


----------



## -xXx-

_*check all the *awesome* up in here!!!*
_

**August LM Flash: dead and dreaming**
*wucha feeeeelin' ?*
*my baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad*
**July LM Flash: Final Girl** 
*scores up*

*dre_*am*_ing.....*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;xZKuzwPOefs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZKuzwPOefs[/video]
Gary Wright, Dreamweaver 4+mins

-listens-
*1/2*


----------



## -xXx-

_*check all the *awesome* up in here!!!*
_

**August LM Flash: dead and dreaming**
*wucha feeeeelin' ?*
*my baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad*
**July LM Flash: Final Girl** 
*scores up*

*dead dre_*am*_ing.....*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;BvN5Co0arhQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvN5Co0arhQ[/video]
dead.n.dreamin' 7ishmins

-listens-
*2/2*


----------



## -xXx-

this kinda' trip, read?


[video=youtube;QuyaK0hGxWk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuyaK0hGxWk[/video]

nah.....


----------



## seigfried007

Amnesiac said:


> You're welcome! LOL



No--YOU'RE WELCOME!

[video=youtube;79DijItQXMM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79DijItQXMM[/video]


----------



## Amnesiac

[video=youtube_share;0gaXL0_7wno]https://youtu.be/0gaXL0_7wno[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

**August Poetry Challenge: The Difference Between Rock and Stone**
*paint a picture*
*resonant*

**napoets**
 *edits?*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;7QU1nvuxaMA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QU1nvuxaMA[/video]
0:56 / 4:59
Audioslave - Like a Stone (Official Video)


-listens-
*writes*


----------



## -xXx-

**NOT FOR EVERYONE*
*PICK a CRITERIA*
*IT PROBABLY MEANS YOU*
*AND YOURS*
*

**August LM Flash: dead and dreaming**
*wucha feeeeelin' ?*
*my baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad*
**July LM Flash: Final Girl** 
*scores up*

*_the_ dead and dre_*am*_ing.....*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;rb_0JSuwDFU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rb_0JSuwDFU[/video]
0:02 / 6:29
Dry Kill Logic - As thick as thieves


-listens-
*writes, slashes, then tapes together*
*mosaic.ish*


----------



## -xXx-

**August Poetry Challenge: The Difference Between Rock and Stone**
*paint a picture*
*resonant*

**napoets**
 *edits?*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;MqHjZ6IG12Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqHjZ6IG12Q[/video]
1:11 / 1:47
Beck Threshold
-clears palate-


-listens-
*writes*


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;VGzOj5JTMnE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGzOj5JTMnE&amp;list=OLAK5uy_nCfwP_7_nd0m4idk2  xlMFsCyYOzMm8aLA&amp;index=7&amp;t=0s[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

**August Poetry Challenge: The Difference Between Rock and Stone**
*paint a picture*
*resonant*

**napoets**
 *edits?*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;JwSayB_iqXE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwSayB_iqXE[/video]
0:53 / 39:31
Mutual Benefit - Skip A Sinking Stone (2016) Full Album

-hollah-
skipping stones 3+mins

-listens-
*writes*


----------



## -xXx-

**August LM Flash: dead and dreaming**
*wucha feeeeelin' ?*
*my baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad*
**July LM Flash: Final Girl** 
*scores up*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;UXp6dq5jg1g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXp6dq5jg1g[/video]
0:31 / 3:05
Witt Lowry - Dreaming With Our Eyes Open (Official Music Video)
*-hollah-*


-listens-
*stares at window*
*sketches*
*writes*


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;QI6Fkt-HRAM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QI6Fkt-HRAM[/video]

This sort of music is pretty good for writing Pinocchio. There are so many subgenres of rock and electronica now, but both can be pretty good for writing horrific science fiction and sex scenes. Enigma TNG, Blue Stahli, Celldweller, Nero, Tool, A Perfect Circle, various longer mixes on YouTube. I'm normally a lot more varied in what I listen to, but trying to keep the groove a single long fiction work up... means I'm limiting the listening to things that help me write as opposed to stuff that sounds good. Sometimes songs with words--even ones that fit the work _perfectly_--can get too distracting and I have to go instrumental.


----------



## -xXx-

**August Poetry Challenge: The Difference Between Rock and Stone**
*paint a picture*
*resonant*

**napoets**
 *edits?*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;CYS-u4RXa60]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYS-u4RXa60[/video]
0:06 / 4:55
Jean Kelley - Stacking Stones


-listens-
*writes*


----------



## -xXx-

**August LM Flash: dead and dreaming**
*wucha feeeeelin' ?*
*my baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad*
**July LM Flash: Final Girl** 
*scores up*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;vzMWJRuLdp8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzMWJRuLdp8[/video]
0:31 / 3:54
The Heart Throbs - Dreamtime (1990)


-listens-
*stares at window*
*sketches*
*writes*


----------



## -xXx-

*sah-lute!!!!*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;1PbEd5a10CY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PbEd5a10CY[/video]
0:58 / 2:59
PBS is an American public broadcast service.
Toni Morrison Reads From Her Novel "Home"


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;B9mEIZ3qMTw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9mEIZ3qMTw&amp;t=2050s[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;0skVXv-FVZw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0skVXv-FVZw[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

Was listening to this and thinking how great a fit it is for writing Pinocchio
[video=youtube;8PDkGVdjRG8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PDkGVdjRG8&amp;list=PL1BDVnqkepjXWWrUxTFdl6DF  wgFkyg9nE&amp;index=96[/video]

when this one came on:

Frozen by Celldweller

and I thought, "Gee, this one fits it great, too!" 

Ah, the malevolent sexuality one can find in songs on YouTube! Makes getting in the mood to write this thing so much easier!


----------



## -xXx-

**August LM Flash: dead and dreaming**

**August Poetry Challenge: The Difference Between Rock and Stone**

_*dead and dreaming...hummmm?*
*differences...huhmmm?*
*edits....ummm?*_


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;mOpCL3ggpCQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOpCL3ggpCQ[/video]
0:00 / 4:37
Stephen Marley - Rock Stone ft. Capleton, Sizzla


-listens-
*everybody writin'?*
*writes like lighten'n'*


----------



## Amnesiac

All instruments and mixing by Yours Truly

[video=youtube_share;RCnduXxO7Cc]https://youtu.be/RCnduXxO7Cc[/video]


----------



## Olly Buckle

https://www.bing.com/search?q=parke...DFB89D730141AB999D8169039C2C3F&FORM=QBRE&sp=1


----------



## -xXx-

**August Poetry Challenge: The Difference Between Rock and Stone**
*paint a picture*
*resonant*

**napoets**
 *edits?*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;z4Hy6kp5kIs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4Hy6kp5kIs[/video]
5:31
Unaware - Allen Stone - Live From His Mother's Living Room


-listens-
*jus4u*
*writes*


----------



## -xXx-

**August LM Flash: dead and dreaming**
*wucha feeeeelin' ?*
*anonymously*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;aKzgbrAbhGE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKzgbrAbhGE[/video]
4:15
Dead Man Blues - Jazz guitar & piano cover ( Jelly Roll Morton )

*jazz, zee*
*oh, snap*


-listens-
*jus4u*
*writes*


----------



## -xXx-

**August LM Flash: dead and dreaming**
*wucha feeeeelin' ?*
*anonymously*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;W-9yohIhm8M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-9yohIhm8M[/video]
5:45
"Undoom"- Seagull Chainsaw
slow2start, be patient
start around 4m if you are "crescendo.ish"



-listens-
*jus4u*
*writes*


----------



## -xXx-

**August Poetry Challenge: The Difference Between Rock and Stone**
*paint a picture*
*resonant*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;cPSdFSwwc_c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPSdFSwwc_c[/video]
2:20
TOP 20 Lord Byron Quotes

lord byron wiki
"
_The figure of the Byronic hero pervades much of his work, and Byron himself is considered to epitomise many of the characteristics of this literary figure.[37] Scholars have traced the literary history of the Byronic hero from John Milton, and many authors and artists of the Romantic movement show Byron's influence during the 19th century and beyond, including the Brontë sisters.[37][147] His philosophy was more durably influential in continental Europe than in England; Friedrich Nietzsche admired him, and the Byronic hero was echoed in Nietzsche's superman.[148]

The Byronic hero presents an idealised, but flawed character whose attributes include: great talent; great passion; a distaste for society and social institutions; a lack of respect for rank and privilege (although possessing both); being thwarted in love by social constraint or death; rebellion; exile; an unsavory secret past; arrogance; overconfidence or lack of foresight; and, ultimately, a self-destructive manner. These types of characters have since become ubiquitous in literature and politics."_
"


-listens-
*jus4u*
*writes*


----------



## -xXx-

**napoets**
 *edits?*
*can*
*be*
*fun*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;e4Ao-iNPPUc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4Ao-iNPPUc[/video]
4:05
Thunderstruck by Steve'n'Seagulls (LIVE)



-listens-
*jus4u*
*writes*


----------



## -xXx-

*NOT FOR EVERYONE*
*TRAUMA, GRIEF, ALCOHOL*

**August LM Flash: dead and dreaming**
*wucha feeeeelin' ?*
*anonymously*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;D0YhE1x_lqY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0YhE1x_lqY[/video]
4:19
Dream (Imagine Dragons) - Music Video



-listens-
*writes*


----------



## -xXx-

**August Poetry Challenge: The Difference Between Rock and Stone**
*paint a picture*
*resonant*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;JKlSVNxLB-A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKlSVNxLB-A[/video]
2:59
Simon & Garfunkel - I Am A Rock


-listens-
*it HAD to happen*
*writes*


----------



## -xXx-

**napoets**
 *edits?*
*finding your voice*
*can*
*be*
 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;C37sAFyZfkI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C37sAFyZfkI[/video]
2:46
Jolan - Wishing Well (Terence Trent Darby Cover)



-listens-
*writes*


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;kUXzZWBEJFE]https://youtu.be/kUXzZWBEJFE[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;JtYa0rb_jGQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtYa0rb_jGQ&amp;list=PL1BDVnqkepjXWWrUxTFdl6DF  wgFkyg9nE&amp;index=43[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;6-2jNiVK86A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-2jNiVK86A&amp;list=PL1BDVnqkepjXWWrUxTFdl6DFwgFkyg9nE&amp;  index=50[/video]


----------



## Smith

Magic.

[video=youtube;lS56_MfEnrg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lS56_MfEnrg[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;NUWVFbG_hw0]https://youtu.be/NUWVFbG_hw0[/video]

Warning:  This video is kinda racy...


----------



## -xXx-

**August Poetry Challenge: The Difference Between Rock and Stone**
*paint a picture*
*resonant*
*double check submission date*
*coming up*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;i15LAajPNiM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i15LAajPNiM[/video]
3:45
Shattered (Rolling Stones cover)


-listens-
*life happens*
*writes*


----------



## -xXx-

**August LM Flash: dead and dreaming**
*wucha feeeeelin' ?*
*anonymously*
*double check submission date*
*coming up*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;tumCnfCoNcw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tumCnfCoNcw[/video]
3:51
CSN Find a Dream



-listens-
*writes*


----------



## -xXx-

**napoets**
 *edits?*
*dance with your words lately?*
*dig a little?*

 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;VyNpS41A8MY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyNpS41A8MY[/video]
3:41
Simply Three - Feel That Fire (Original Song)



-listens-
*writes*


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;DONuyBbiDHU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DONuyBbiDHU[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

**August Poetry Challenge: The Difference Between Rock and Stone**
*paint a picture*
*resonant*
*double check submission date*
*coming up*
*edits?*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;oU4Rk0NATNs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU4Rk0NATNs[/video]
3:38
2001: A Space Odyssey - The Monolith On The Moon


-listens-
*writes*


----------



## -xXx-

**August LM Flash: dead and dreaming**
*wucha feeeeelin' ?*
*anonymously*
*double check submission date*
*coming up*
*edits?*

_...we can be like they are....don't fear the reaper..._

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;muUZjovOFRg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muUZjovOFRg[/video]
3:42
Godzilla Blue Oyster Cult Music Video HD



-listens-
*writes*


----------



## -xXx-

**napoets**
 *edits?*
*only words*
*words are all i have to....*

 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;G3AHOdum1kM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3AHOdum1kM[/video]
3:11
The Bee Gees - Words ( Rare Video Filmed In Paris 1968 High Quality )



-listens-
*writes*


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;B1BkecC0tSg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1BkecC0tSg[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

**August Poetry Challenge: The Difference Between Rock and Stone**
*paint a picture*
*resonant*
*double check submission date*
*coming up*
*edits?*
*almost ready?*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;QKQhVytN0_E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKQhVytN0_E[/video]


-listens-
*writes*


----------



## -xXx-

**August LM Flash: dead and dreaming**
*wucha feeeeelin' ?*
*anonymously*
*double check submission date*
*coming up*
*edits?*
*almost ready?*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;V1weVGUmNTA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1weVGUmNTA[/video]
2:57
P!nk & Willow Sage Hart (P!nk’s Daughter) - A Million Dreams/A Million Dreams (Reprise)



-listens-
*writes*


----------



## -xXx-

**napoets**
 *edits?*

 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;59ODMSx8FWc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59ODMSx8FWc[/video]
4:44
Stella - Paint Me A Picture (Official Video)


-listens-
*go ahead*
*smile for a minute*
*writes*


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;WgJJc0H0enU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgJJc0H0enU[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;Pmd3UiNfNkA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pmd3UiNfNkA[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

I'm not normally more fond of a remix than the original song, but this is one of the few cases where the remix far surpasses its source material (in my humble opinion). The original is basically just a dance tune--one of those insipid summer jam things--but the remix added so much soulfulness and emotional gravity. Love this song. Loop this song. Vibe's totally different, and I think the atmosphere of the remix actually feels truer to the what the lyrics seem like they should sound like (hope that makes sense).

[video=youtube;MMuT_ov_OcI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMuT_ov_OcI[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

**August Poetry Challenge: The Difference Between Rock and Stone**
*paint a picture*
*resonant*
*about 7 hours*
*hurry*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;y6-HihMggEU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6-HihMggEU[/video]
1:40
Rocky Top After Florida Game 2016

no really.
the whole thing.
just once.


-listens-
*writes*


----------



## -xXx-

**August LM Flash: dead and dreaming**
*wucha feeeeelin' ?*
*anonymously*
*about 11 hours*
*hurry*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;eMVLdIsfeZU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMVLdIsfeZU[/video]
4:30
allan taylor Some Dreams



-listens-
*writes*


----------



## -xXx-

**napoets**
 *edits?*

 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;ENXvZ9YRjbo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENXvZ9YRjbo[/video]
4:19
Weezer - Say It Ain't So (Official Music Video)



-listens-
*writes*


----------



## Amnesiac

[video=youtube_share;ZP8st5vySJY]https://youtu.be/ZP8st5vySJY[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;wwvLlEtxX3o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwvLlEtxX3o[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;c61jlHO3rVM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c61jlHO3rVM[/video]
Great atmosphere, crazy video. Love Massive Attack so it's hard to pick favorites--especially when they're a pretty eclectic group. I can't say Atlas Air is my favorite, but it's definitely one I turn to regularly. Good music for driving and writing sci-fi.


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;cGvZyrhObrg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGvZyrhObrg[/video]

Possibly my favorite Depeche Mode song and definitely my favorite version of it


----------



## -xXx-

**August LM Flash: dead and dreaming**
*coupla' *hours**
*hurry*
*challenge submissions close *today**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;sENM2wA_FTg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sENM2wA_FTg[/video]
4:06
Imagine Dragons - It's Time

bring 'em in
_(stories.
challenge submissions.)_



**August Poetry Challenge: The Difference Between Rock and Stone**
*read*
*vote*
*pls.n.thx*


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;C0sk1fwt280]https://youtu.be/C0sk1fwt280[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

**napoets**
 *edits?*

 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;3w-b7ZkBr2I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3w-b7ZkBr2I[/video]
4:07
Furthermore Are You The Walrus

poets, *mahpoets*....


-listens-
*edits*


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;fR1oF_rJfdI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR1oF_rJfdI[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;XK-wHSqus9g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK-wHSqus9g[/video]
Always fun and interesting to listen to. Reminds me of Hevia's Busindre Reel


----------



## -xXx-

**August LM Flash: dead and dreaming**
*incredible!*
*did you read 'em?*
*did you vote?*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;gGEhbRvfNS4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGEhbRvfNS4[/video]
3:46
neil young After the Gold Rush


**August Poetry Challenge: The Difference Between Rock and Stone**
*read*
*vote*
*pls.n.thx*


----------



## -xXx-

**napoets**
 *edits?*

 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;oDOwP0jZrSQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDOwP0jZrSQ[/video]
26:56
Schubert Symphony No 8 B minor Unfinished Trevor Pinnock Chamber Orchestra of Europe

poets, *mahpoets*....
unfinished happens
no worries
just write


-listens-
*edits*


----------



## -xXx-

*transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;s05jcrJw0as]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s05jcrJw0as[/video]
3:38
BOYS DONT CRY - i wanna be a cowboy 1986

once upon a sunday
on a walk from here
to there
i became aware
of a trail
blazing

traffic cameras

were they smiling
sticking ick-
slick, thick?

smiling
at
traffic
cameras


-listens-
*con.templates*


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;mZl0GAJaJvY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZl0GAJaJvY&amp;list=PL9twaz7YcXxw7FECJ1XhdcjK  WwnuGkt-B&amp;index=2[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

**listening, not for everyone*
*check the stills**

**August LM Flash: dead and dreaming**
*incredible!*
*did you read 'em?*
*did you vote?*
**September LM Flash prompt suggestions?**

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;Qk52ypnGs68]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk52ypnGs68[/video]
3:53
T-ARA[티아라] "NUMBER NINE [넘버나인]" M/V

*1:47* freeze-that-frame
no, really.
*2:52-2:58*
really.


**August Poetry Challenge: The Difference Between Rock and Stone**
*read*
*vote*
*pls.n.thx*


----------



## -xXx-

**napoets**
 *edits?*

 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;woBZME7sN3E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woBZME7sN3E[/video]
4:36
"The Lion Sleeps Tonight" by Dover Steel Drum Band

poets, *mahpoets*....

no worries
just write


-listens-
*edits*


----------



## -xXx-

*transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;m-lSlJc_5NE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-lSlJc_5NE[/video]
3:03
Matt Simons - We Can Do Better



-listens-
*con.templates*


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;1iAYhQsQhSY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iAYhQsQhSY[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;di1XUB0YIzw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=di1XUB0YIzw[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

**August LM Flash: dead and dreaming**
*incredible!*
*did you read 'em?*
*did you vote?*
**September LM Flash prompt suggestions?**

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;ijAYN9zVnwg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijAYN9zVnwg[/video]
4:36
Information Society - What's On Your Mind (Pure Energy)



**August Poetry Challenge: The Difference Between Rock and Stone**
*read*
*vote*
*pls.n.thx*


----------



## -xXx-

**napoets**
 *edits?*

 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;J5Ekc-7hkK0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5Ekc-7hkK0[/video]
Jonwayne - These Words Are Everything

poets, *mahpoets*....

no worries
just write


-listens-
*edits*


----------



## -xXx-

*transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;en1uwIzI3SE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=en1uwIzI3SE[/video]
Fire - The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown @ TOTP 1968



-listens-
*con.templates*


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;icUC32-0WuY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icUC32-0WuY[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

Probably my favorite Marilyn Manson song ever--and it's only a bit over 2 minutes. It's such a great two minutes though. I'm not a huge MM fan, but I am fond of his soundtracks, which are pretty good music to write some things to. 

[video=youtube;31A5CNsx1KQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31A5CNsx1KQ[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;BnSkt6V3qF0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnSkt6V3qF0[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;BRtwJkwcViM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRtwJkwcViM[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

How impressive is the bass in your headphones? Find out here! 

[video=youtube;i7QxbB9gG94]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7QxbB9gG94[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;t-pKO2djcrM]https://youtu.be/t-pKO2djcrM[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

I see your Sir Mix-A-Lot collaboration and raise you _Beavis and Butthead_ (and longer, more awesome tune  )

_Ain't no shame, I'm a Monsta Mack!

_<em>[video=youtube;uW8bvBoU4W0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW8bvBoU4W0[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;9muzyOd4Lh8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

Really good writing music for suspense and horror.

[video=youtube_share;Ta2-VXNIhH0]https://youtu.be/Ta2-VXNIhH0?list=PL1BDVnqkepjXWWrUxTFdl6DFwgFkyg9nE&amp;t=  450[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

**August LM Flash: dead and dreaming**
*incredible!*
*did you read 'em?*
*did you vote?*
*who wrote that?
**September LM Flash prompt suggestions?**
*hurry*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;hhKBUpDGP_c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhKBUpDGP_c[/video]
14:52
Harmonica Concerto by Tommy Reilly

voice versatility
*writes*


----------



## -xXx-

**August Poetry Challenge: The Difference Between Rock and Stone**
*hurry*
*read*
*vote*
*pls.n.thx*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;74u8mTvKh5I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74u8mTvKh5I[/video]
4:37
beth gibbons Mysteries


*edits*


----------



## -xXx-

**napoets**
 *edits?*

 *splend*if*erous*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;Zjk7uZ5fsZk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zjk7uZ5fsZk[/video]
5:06
Santana - Transcendance

poets, *mahpoets*....

no worries
just write


-listens-
*edits*


----------



## KenTR

[video=youtube;hD6_QXwKesU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD6_QXwKesU[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;FdJ_SGof2GI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdJ_SGof2GI[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;Ss7b9Jvntbo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ss7b9Jvntbo[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

**August LM Flash: dead and dreaming**
*incredible!*
*did you read 'em?*
**September LM Flash prompt suggestions?**
*poll up soon*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;40gre6HwXE0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40gre6HwXE0[/video]
Keb'Mo' with Bill Withers and cast, I Wish You Well (Bill Withers Tribute at Carnegie Hall)
start 1:20-6:30
comments after that point may be not-for-everyone


**August Poetry Challenge: The Difference Between Rock and Stone**
*read 'em?*
*new prompt soon*


----------



## seigfried007

One with a video that is entirely too inappropriate for this forum


----------



## -xXx-

**August LM Flash: dead and dreaming**
*incredible!*
*did you read 'em?*
**September LM Flash prompt suggestions?**
*poll up soon*

**August Poetry Challenge: The Difference Between Rock and Stone**
*read 'em?*
*new prompt soon*

*poets, mahpoets...*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;vB67ddBhO1c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vB67ddBhO1c[/video]
4:57
Alesso - REMEDY (Official Music Video)


*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;HDCOOReXXOE]https://youtu.be/HDCOOReXXOE[/video]

Danny Elfman.  Genius.


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;GPQii0-A98c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPQii0-A98c[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

**September LM Flash seconded prompt suggestions**
*list clicky, ref766*

**August Poetry Challenge: The Difference Between Rock and Stone**
*read 'em?*
*new prompt soon*

*poets, mahpoets...*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;K6lAXUGSSvw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6lAXUGSSvw[/video]
3:22
Natasha Bedingfield - Unwritten


_don't let september go unwritten
understated is okay_



*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## -xXx-

witness the creative power
that IS *WF*!!!
stop by and show your support

clicky, clicky
not so tricky v
PRIZE FLASH FICTION CHALLENGE

Mean and Lean Prize- Flash Fiction Challenge 
_-start date to be determined-_


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;7WuggM1WBiU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WuggM1WBiU[/video]
3:55
Fifth Harmony - Write On Me

_don't let september go unwritten
understated is okay
_


*checks calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;0kkbYuYhZBw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kkbYuYhZBw[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;BRtwJkwcViM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRtwJkwcViM[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

**September LM Flash seconded prompt suggestions**
*list clicky, ref766*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;16fBF3Bgd3M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16fBF3Bgd3M[/video]
3:42
Just Jack - Writers Block


*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## -xXx-

**September Poetry Challenge: the first time i died**

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;fV4DiAyExN0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV4DiAyExN0[/video]
4:10
Hoobastank - The Reason (Official Music Video)


*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## -xXx-

clicky, clicky
not so tricky v
PRIZE FLASH FICTION CHALLENGE

Mean and Lean Prize- Flash Fiction Challenge themes
_afterlife, start 09/02/19_


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;jFJzAouHzMc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFJzAouHzMc[/video]
4:54
Tchami feat. Stacy Barthe - "After Life" OFFICIAL VERSION



*checks calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;aYDfwUJzYQg]https://youtu.be/aYDfwUJzYQg[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;sNhvqkNaNxs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNhvqkNaNxs[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;8imetVhxIp4]https://youtu.be/8imetVhxIp4[/video]


----------



## Mish

This song keeps playing in my head over and over and over again. 


It's been two days now...

[video=youtube;RKYzlp3foD8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKYzlp3foD8[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;4FNUP8pXa9g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FNUP8pXa9g[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;O94HHm_Tu-g]https://youtu.be/O94HHm_Tu-g[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

**September LM Flash "Choose a Prompt!**
*OP official list clicky*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;cw-0N3v_EbI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cw-0N3v_EbI[/video]
2:59
mose allison My Brain


*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## -xXx-

**September Poetry Challenge: the first time i died**



clicky, clicky
not so tricky v
PRIZE FLASH FICTION CHALLENGE

Mean and Lean Prize- Flash Fiction Challenge themes
_*afterlife*, start 09/02/19_


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;XR7Ev14vUh8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR7Ev14vUh8[/video]
3:28
The Weeknd, Kendrick Lamar - Pray For Me (Lyric Video)




*checks calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*

_...i gotta' feelin...a feelin' deep inside...ooooooooh, yeah...._


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;IgRrWPdzkao]https://youtu.be/IgRrWPdzkao[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

-light language warning-


**September LM Flash "Choose a Prompt!**
*OP official list clicky*

**September Poetry Challenge: the first time i died**

clicky, clicky
not so tricky v
PRIZE FLASH FICTION CHALLENGE
Mean and Lean Prize- Flash Fiction Challenge themes
_*afterlife*, start 09/02/19_


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;nYaBrVC9kLk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYaBrVC9kLk[/video]
9:24
Pyramid Country's "What Comes After The Passing" Video


*checks calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


tricky, tricky
slick, slide, glide
pick-dah-stride

*...talk to me...
...death is nothing more than the end of a dream....*


----------



## -xXx-

-zappa warning-


**September LM Flash "Choose a Prompt!**
*OP official list clicky*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;DCVSDlN5Xxw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCVSDlN5Xxw[/video]
4:30
"I am the Slime from Your Video" by Frank Zappa


*checks calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## -xXx-

clicky, clicky
not so tricky v
PRIZE FLASH FICTION CHALLENGE
Mean and Lean Prize- Flash Fiction Challenge themes
_*afterlife*, start 09/02/19_


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;Z25_T_wkAV4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z25_T_wkAV4[/video]
2:55
Beck - Gamma Ray (Version 2)


*checks calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## -xXx-

**September Poetry Challenge: the first time i died**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;F73EcycGCO8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F73EcycGCO8[/video]
4:10
Stevie Ray Vaughan - Crossfire (Official Video)



*checks calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;luJJBeCFeM0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luJJBeCFeM0[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

**September LM Flash "Choose a Prompt!**
*OP official list clicky*
*awesome IS happening!*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;HOHt-yrdgPc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOHt-yrdgPc[/video]
3:13
Steven Universe The Movie - Drift Away (Lyrics) (feat. Sarah Stiles)


*checks calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## -xXx-

*-may trigger-*

clicky, clicky
not so tricky v
PRIZE FLASH FICTION CHALLENGE
Mean and Lean Prize- Flash Fiction Challenge themes
_*afterlife*, start 09/02/19_
*awesome here too!*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;rn_YodiJO6k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rn_YodiJO6k[/video]
4:15
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside [Official Music Video]


*checks calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## -xXx-

*-may trigger-
-pixie warning-*


**September Poetry Challenge: the first time i died**
*feelin' it?*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;XH-vzQwcf4c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH-vzQwcf4c[/video]
3:49
Pixies - Another Toe In The Ocean



*checks calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;SlIUqieL1Xw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlIUqieL1Xw[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*poets, mahpoets...*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;g0YbQuuz01k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0YbQuuz01k[/video]
6:00
I Know How To Speak - Manchester Orchestra


*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;JElK5W4Deps]https://youtu.be/JElK5W4Deps[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;bdN55_o8LLU]https://youtu.be/bdN55_o8LLU[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;jgjpy1DKHCA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgjpy1DKHCA[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;XOfg6ZxM1Qc]https://youtu.be/XOfg6ZxM1Qc[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;GOxb-VyGD1M]https://youtu.be/GOxb-VyGD1M[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;JaAWdljhD5o]https://youtu.be/JaAWdljhD5o[/video]


----------



## escorial

you should never sell your first ever shell suit


[video=youtube_share;iIpfWORQWhU]https://youtu.be/iIpfWORQWhU[/video]

it was a nafnaf


----------



## -xXx-

-could trigger-
-something-
-somewhere-


**September LM Flash "Choose a Prompt!**
*OP official list clicky*
*get challenged!*
*wait*
*wut?!*


**September Poetry Challenge: the first time i died*
*check ghazal for a form challenge*
*practice?**

clicky, clicky
not so tricky v
PRIZE FLASH FICTION CHALLENGE
Mean and Lean Prize- Flash Fiction Challenge themes
_*afterlife*, start 09/02/19
*submissions close TONIGHT!*
*next prompt: A Knock at the Door*_


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;aJcnfW1JXzU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJcnfW1JXzU[/video]
4:58
Wink Wink (Official Music Video)


*checks calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## -xXx-

-could trigger-
-something-
-somewhere-


**September LM Flash "Choose a Prompt!**
*OP official list clicky*
*get challenged!*
*wait*
*wut?!*


**September Poetry Challenge: the first time i died*
*check ghazal for a form challenge*
*practice?**

clicky, clicky
not so tricky v
PRIZE FLASH FICTION CHALLENGE
Mean and Lean Prize- Flash Fiction Challenge themes
_*afterlife*, start 09/02/19
*submissions close *TONIGHT*!*
*next prompt: A Knock at the Door*_


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;zHeA0Yy_zX0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHeA0Yy_zX0[/video]
4:04
Fickle Friends - Say No More (Official Video)


*checks calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;Lm38Ojh61lY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm38Ojh61lY[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

**September LM Flash "Choose a Prompt!**
*OP official list clicky*
*get challenged!*
*wait*
*wut?!*


**September Poetry Challenge: the first time i died*
*check ghazal for a form challenge*
*practice?**

clicky, clicky
not so tricky v
PRIZE FLASH FICTION CHALLENGE
Mean and Lean Prize- Flash Fiction Challenge themes
_*afterlife*, start 09/02/19
*vote IS up*
*A Knock at the Door*, start 09/09/2012_


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;7w6R4I7I3wA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7w6R4I7I3wA[/video]
5:23
Caroline Polachek - Door (Official Video)


*checks calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## thefloridapoet

Anymore I love the song of silence................   It's so peaceful and quiet,  I can think


----------



## -xXx-

**September LM Flash "Choose a Prompt!**
*OP official list clicky*
*get challenged!*
*wait*
*wut?!*
*submissions close on the *16*th*


**September Poetry Challenge: the first time i died*
*check ghazal for a form challenge*
*practice?**
*poets, mahpoets*
*submissions close the *15*th*

clicky, clicky
not so tricky v
PRIZE FLASH FICTION CHALLENGE
Mean and Lean Prize- Flash Fiction Challenge themes
_*afterlife*, start 09/02/19
*vote IS up*
*dunno how long*
*you *could* vote now*
*A Knock at the Door*, start 09/09/2012_


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;Iy7chykaiT4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iy7chykaiT4[/video]
3:00
Shambala 2017 - Official Film



*clears calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## -xXx-

thunder...
box...



**September Poetry Challenge: the first time i died**
*check ghazal for a form challenge*
*practice?*
_**poets, mahpoets**_
*submissions close the *15*th*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;ooltGLk26H0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooltGLk26H0[/video]
3:52
I Can't Stand The Rain



*clears calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## -xXx-

**September LM Flash "Choose a Prompt!**
*OP official list clicky*
*get challenged!*
*wait*
*wut?!*
*submissions close on the *16*th*
*SERIOUS awesome!*


clicky, clicky
not so tricky v
PRIZE FLASH FICTION CHALLENGE
Mean and Lean Prize- Flash Fiction Challenge themes
_*afterlife*, start 09/02/19
*afterlife vote IS up 'til *16*th*
*you *could* vote now*
*A Knock at the Door*, start 09/09/2012_


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;XfcC6FYyL4U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfcC6FYyL4U[/video]
2:43
Stephen Hawking Sings Monty Python… Galaxy Song (Music Video)



*clears calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## -xXx-

**September Poetry Challenge: the first time i died**
*check ghazal for a form challenge*
*practice?*
_**poets, mahpoets**_
*submissions close the *15*th*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;98PgQTV3huI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98PgQTV3huI[/video]
1:00
The first time I died.
_"
...isaywhat
imeanbut
idon'tmean
tosayit...
"_


*clears calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## -xXx-

**September Poetry Challenge: the first time i died**
*check ghazal for a form challenge*
*practice?*
_**poets, mahpoets**_
*submissions close the *15*th*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;1e726J3n5zA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e726J3n5zA[/video]
1:30
GloomWorld<-live figure drawing components clicky label
_"
...isaywhat
imeanbut
idon'tmean
tosayit...
"_


*clears calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## -xXx-

see what they did there....?
and hear here.



**September LM Flash "Choose a Prompt!**
*OP official list clicky*
*get challenged!*
*wait*
*wut?!*
*submissions close on the *16*th*
*SERIOUS awesome!*
*BRILLIANCE!*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;GNZBSZD16cY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNZBSZD16cY[/video]
11:38
Beatbox brilliance | Tom Thum | TEDxSydney



*clears calendar*
*listens*
*writes more quickly*
*edits*


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;iOKV9Stri_M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOKV9Stri_M[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;KHpLXdL9P_M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHpLXdL9P_M[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;9ycNhzOPzm0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ycNhzOPzm0[/video]
This song's got a bridge to catch chills on


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;YafwudwuBsU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YafwudwuBsU[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

clicky, clicky
not so tricky v
PRIZE FLASH FICTION CHALLENGE
Mean and Lean Prize- Flash Fiction Challenge themes
_*afterlife*, start 09/02/19
*vote IS up*
*dunno how long*
*you *could* vote now*
*A Knock at the Door*, start 09/09/2012_


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;0dfh3gJse8k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dfh3gJse8k[/video]
3:21
Bad Seed Rising - Wolves At The Door (LYRIC VIDEO)



*clears calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## -xXx-

**September Poetry Challenge: the first time i died**
*check ghazal for a form challenge*
*practice?*
_**poets, mahpoets**_
*submissions close the *15*th*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;8gxwutvlTw8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gxwutvlTw8[/video]
4:06
Blood, Sweat & Tears - 05 - And When I Die


*clears calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## -xXx-

**September LM Flash "Choose a Prompt!**
*OP official list clicky*
*get challenged!*
*wait*
*wut?!*
*submissions close on the *16*th*
*SERIOUS awesome!*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;_QpMeEdmZPM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QpMeEdmZPM[/video]
1:03
NASA | Fermi Traces a Celestial Spirograph



*clears calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;nq0ESlJhvBM]https://youtu.be/nq0ESlJhvBM[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;Ja9IUKElT5w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja9IUKElT5w[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;asEK_UZK2V0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asEK_UZK2V0[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

**September LM Flash "Choose a Prompt!**
*OP official list clicky*
*submissions close on the *16*th*
*that's MONDAY*
*October prompt suggestions*
*technique, not subjects*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;Nym5stAJAt8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nym5stAJAt8[/video]
3:28
OneRepublic - Rescue Me



*clears calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits out all awesome(s)*


----------



## -xXx-

clicky, clicky
not so tricky v
PRIZE FLASH FICTION CHALLENGE
Mean and Lean Prize- Flash Fiction Challenge themes
_*afterlife*, start 09/02/19
*vote IS up*
*closes 2019-09-16 at 05:54cst*
*you *could* vote now*
*A Knock at the Door*, start 09/09/2012
*close submission week/start new theme = SUNDAY/MONDAY_


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;5yUNctxBPRo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yUNctxBPRo[/video]
4:08
Evanescence - The Last Song I'm Wasting On You (Official Audio), *The Open Door*



*clears calendar*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## -xXx-

**September Poetry Challenge: the first time i died**
*check ghazal for a form challenge*
*practice?*

_**poets, mahpoets**_
*submissions close the *15*th*
*Sunday 7 EST*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;gACtaGZkSRM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gACtaGZkSRM[/video]
7:18
Supertramp - Child of Vision (Live in Paris - 1979)


*clears calendar*
*listens*
**reads lyrics**
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;u9v1-1Op9bQ]https://youtu.be/u9v1-1Op9bQ?list=PL56c38zExvqhZQ5fvNdIo_UhmPRm6UH89[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;nR0paelM6Mk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR0paelM6Mk[/video]


----------



## Art Man

Classic sick class with the Cure
[video=youtube;q2aBn-QuPVw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2aBn-QuPVw[/video]
yay etc


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;ymEbAOt4-mg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymEbAOt4-mg[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;ijvUbLdoS0Y]https://youtu.be/ijvUbLdoS0Y[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;C2fihvzCJ3A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2fihvzCJ3A[/video]

One of the hundreds of Five Nights at Freddy's songs my kids torment me with while on car trips. That said, this is (I think) the only one I've ever sought out to listen to because it's kinda cool. It's got a nice malevolent attitude that I can at least occasionally write to.


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;PX7LLua5NCM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX7LLua5NCM[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;FChMHEfzOLI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FChMHEfzOLI[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;JGhoLcsr8GA]https://youtu.be/JGhoLcsr8GA[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;Qjmp2r2OsZ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjmp2r2OsZ4[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;6E9dunaPVDw]https://youtu.be/6E9dunaPVDw[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;3ITWZTS_u8o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ITWZTS_u8o[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;qxZInIyOBXk]https://youtu.be/qxZInIyOBXk[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;8uI_4Uc-XKY]https://youtu.be/8uI_4Uc-XKY[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;3YslWbWAOlo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YslWbWAOlo[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;t1TcDHrkQYg]https://youtu.be/t1TcDHrkQYg[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;nM__lPTWThU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM__lPTWThU[/video]

Had to take a bunch of Excedrin for a toothache and budding migraine, so this lovely popped into my noggin, and I just had to listen to it.


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;38Vun2LYnoY]https://youtu.be/38Vun2LYnoY[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;xWzXRtVnmf8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWzXRtVnmf8[/video]

Mighty fine baby-making music, imho


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;MGwoweYqTDk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGwoweYqTDk[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;c2MNGk7W_H8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2MNGk7W_H8[/video]


----------



## BadHouses

Qui - "Whateryadoin?"
[video=youtube;ziVSA2h3L-o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziVSA2h3L-o[/video]


----------



## KenTR

[video=youtube;AIM4sMJBl1U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIM4sMJBl1U[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;25CUUe8Ctvs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25CUUe8Ctvs[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;4NHaswhgdrc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NHaswhgdrc[/video]


----------



## BadHouses

[video=youtube;C-gDG_W0ojk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-gDG_W0ojk[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;RmyefaM98ds]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmyefaM98ds[/video]​


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;8NJfzIUqrRI]https://youtu.be/8NJfzIUqrRI[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;ijCxLy6lcdc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijCxLy6lcdc[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;rQysrhYnWHg]https://youtu.be/rQysrhYnWHg[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;1sQU5VSHmig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sQU5VSHmig[/video]​


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;KkBEnIoRqWw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkBEnIoRqWw[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

[video=youtube;_7ejirSv2uI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7ejirSv2uI[/video]

Something quite wonderful about this band.


----------



## Sustrai

*Corazón - Arno Elías & María Matto*

[video=youtube;c0RR9sLmNPc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0RR9sLmNPc&amp;list=PLnJru6ApmSvTaAnV3B6vbdqv  _KOPx1kg3&amp;index=11[/video]
the vocal on this is captivating

Corazón​
Para que vas a olvidar
Tu teniendo tanto tiempo
Para que vas a olvidar
Si solo quiero todo tu amor

Es el alma que me dice
que me dice, que te siga
Quiero dar darte todo todo todo todo tu perdon

Pero se de amor
Corazon
Yo si se de amar, si se de amor
Corazon
Corazon

Quiero darte mi perdon
Se de amar

Para que vas a seguir
entiendeme yo te amo
y luchar por una vida
que vale la pena, eso es amor
entiendelo mi amor

Yo te doy perdon, yo te tengo perdon,
yo te tengo mas que eso

Yo te tempo amor, te quiero dar todo lo que tu quieras

Se de amor corazon
Se de amor
Corazon

Eres mi corazon
eres mi corazon
Yo te quiero dar amor
Entiendelo

Te quiero dar perdon
Se de amar

Es el alma que me dice
Que me dice, que te siga
Es el alma que me dice
Que me dice, que te siga


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;YK0jRV9uFec]https://youtu.be/YK0jRV9uFec[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;rjX3rlDopKc]https://youtu.be/rjX3rlDopKc[/video]


----------



## Ma'am

Kandi by One Eskimo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_tBHoRaxns


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;I7Kr6-rtyE8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7Kr6-rtyE8[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;ZZj1VjJF_Sg]https://youtu.be/ZZj1VjJF_Sg[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;mMSwgG4UOWo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMSwgG4UOWo[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;1DBewzgXgYk]https://youtu.be/1DBewzgXgYk[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;Bx30vWyLIA0]https://youtu.be/Bx30vWyLIA0?list=PLSx9GZQP6MOe4LeJfLNoI9_fMz1SD1cV  M[/video]

Seems germane now more than ever.  Just staring down that Memory Hole...


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;fQiibdwDm0c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQiibdwDm0c[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;O89_U1gZfYU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O89_U1gZfYU[/video]


----------



## KenTR

[video=youtube;OdrgJIOnNU8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdrgJIOnNU8[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;rVq0ONrSH-Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVq0ONrSH-Q&amp;list=RDrVq0ONrSH-Q&amp;start_radio=1&amp;t=73[/video]​


----------



## Ditchweed242

[video=youtube;nLBIuYj1VMQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLBIuYj1VMQ[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;h7_yx7efTRE]https://youtu.be/h7_yx7efTRE[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;wREBD2og5iY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wREBD2og5iY[/video]

Trying to combat depression with the Beach Boys


----------



## Ditchweed242

[video=youtube;kFU4Sc73ztY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFU4Sc73ztY[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;-Z7UnO66q9w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Z7UnO66q9w[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;xWzXRtVnmf8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWzXRtVnmf8[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

I would listen to the beach boys just because they were recommended on the list of best written songs. The list had Bob Dylan's song like a rolling stone at the top.

[video=youtube_share;VJDJs9dumZI]https://youtu.be/VJDJs9dumZI[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_*transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*_
 [video=youtube;K5kr2OBhh4c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5kr2OBhh4c[/video] 
emf 4min_ish _
old skool, notHD
_*write, write, write*_


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;QbC6dLG_dQY]https://youtu.be/QbC6dLG_dQY?list=TLPQMjYxMTIwMTmnCm5-EIzf9w[/video]


----------



## Ditchweed242

[video=youtube;x-xTttimcNk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-xTttimcNk[/video]


----------



## Winston

/\  That is the saddest "coming of age" song.  Ever.  
The dead pet rat in the movie... OMG.  

On a much lighter note:
[video=youtube_share;4uEl5Z5DEDw]https://youtu.be/4uEl5Z5DEDw?list=PL7lWlKPLQjiJSJX9wihLgmXBrV-Ko28gn[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;WezvUd2ksOE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WezvUd2ksOE[/video]


----------



## Ditchweed242

[video=youtube;lFP0g3l6UfU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFP0g3l6UfU[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;hOgALTFzFbQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOgALTFzFbQ[/video]


----------



## Ditchweed242

Ah, the holidays in a decaying society.
Happy Thanksgiving all!

[video=youtube;U5ulj3tut3o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5ulj3tut3o[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_*transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*_
 [video=youtube;LL1mSu7_rpE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL1mSu7_rpE[/video] 
lenay 4min_ish _

_*write, write, write*_
 <3


----------



## Ditchweed242

[video=youtube;9-L5GS_7JNc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-L5GS_7JNc[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;hByGwgm_vRs]https://youtu.be/hByGwgm_vRs[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

_*transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*_
 [video=youtube;kzSaZzGt9Nw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzSaZzGt9Nw[/video] 
MR byrne and friends almost 5mins

_*write, write, write*_
 <3
_*verrrrrry many thanks*_


----------



## Ditchweed242

[video=youtube;HSNohtiwM6E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSNohtiwM6E[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;cg0TQyjdHJ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg0TQyjdHJ0[/video]


----------



## Ditchweed242

[video=youtube;ImKY6TZEyrI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImKY6TZEyrI[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;hNu6FmaUIB0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNu6FmaUIB0[/video]


----------



## Ditchweed242

[video=youtube;hwKwqUgZ8RQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwKwqUgZ8RQ[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 ticky-clicky(s):*

**December LM Flash - epistolary**
**December Poetry Challenge -Sorry Not Sorry**
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;x22br5Nj4Mw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x22br5Nj4Mw[/video]
(ridgeway) mose allison 4min.ish

_lyric?
poem?
flash
fiction?_
*thinks*

*starts benchmarking 2020*
*checks calendar*
*clears convergent nodes*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;ffNDSJhsVYc]https://youtu.be/ffNDSJhsVYc[/video]

dedicated to aliens


----------



## Ditchweed242

[video=youtube;Cqc_kbu3P5M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqc_kbu3P5M[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 ticky-clicky(s):*

**December LM Flash - epistolary**
**December Poetry Challenge -Sorry Not Sorry**
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;OGjDMU-edGc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGjDMU-edGc[/video]
The Ultraviolet - I Wrote You A Letter : Ignite Sessions less than 5mins

_that's right.
write <me> a letter.
_
*thinks*

*starts benchmarking 2020*
*checks calendar*
*clears convergent nodes*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## Ditchweed242

[video=youtube;22Z4Tv1zn-s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22Z4Tv1zn-s[/video]


----------



## Ditchweed242

[video=youtube;PD-MdiUm1_Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD-MdiUm1_Y[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 ticky-clicky(s):*

**December LM Flash - epistolary**
**December Poetry Challenge -Sorry Not Sorry**
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;eciUuLE7ehc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eciUuLE7ehc[/video]
srv life without you 'bout 4mins

_that's right.
write <me> a letter.
_
*thinks*

*starts benchmarkings 2020*
*checks calendar*
*clears convergent nodes*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## Ditchweed242

[video=youtube;kmAZWKdCvmI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmAZWKdCvmI[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;90rHFreKjvs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90rHFreKjvs[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 ticky-clicky(s):*

**December LM Flash - epistolary**
**December Poetry Challenge -Sorry Not Sorry**
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;nQY4dIxY1H4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQY4dIxY1H4[/video]
medina what are words 'bout 3mins

_that's right.
write <me> a letter.
_
*thinks*

*starts benchmarkings 2020*
*checks calendar*
*clears convergent nodes*
*review for feasibility*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 ticky-clicky(s):*

**December LM Flash - epistolary**
**December Poetry Challenge -Sorry Not Sorry**
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;EaoqJ6hr1Dc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaoqJ6hr1Dc[/video]
clancy bros/o'connell Dear Boss (Sick Note/The Bricklayer's Song) 'bout 4mins
*xrays, etc. - not for everyone*

_that's right.
write <me> a letter.
_
*thinks*

*starts benchmarkings 2020*
*checks calendar*
*clears convergent nodes*
*review for feasibility*
*backstory a-of-d draft*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;paiQRSpg4Aw]https://youtu.be/paiQRSpg4Aw[/video]


----------



## KenTR

[video=youtube;YMbn3hGkpeo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMbn3hGkpeo[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;OBGOQ7SsJrw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBGOQ7SsJrw[/video]

Crush your enemies!
See them driven before you!
And hear the lamentations of the women!


----------



## seigfried007

Hey, Winston, here's the one with English subtitles!
[video=youtube;mAz50pZn6Ys]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAz50pZn6Ys[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 ticky-clicky(s):*

**December LM Flash - epistolary**
**December Poetry Challenge -Sorry Not Sorry**
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;z_VBgewLetE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_VBgewLetE[/video]
brannan dear santa less than 4mins

_that's right.
write <me> a letter.
_
*thinks*

*starts benchmarkings 2020*
*checks calendar*
*clears convergent nodes*
*review for feasibility*
*backstory a-of-d draft*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## Ditchweed242

[video=youtube;mbPGgcJJKdA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbPGgcJJKdA[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;WXvyJ3jEOpM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXvyJ3jEOpM[/video]

Good one to write to (especially if one's going for something subtle, creepy, haunting or the like).


----------



## Biro

[video=youtube;7vaLi9W6HRc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vaLi9W6HRc[/video]

Does anybody remember Alex Harvey?  I used to find their appearances on the Old Grey Whistle Test fascinating.


----------



## Biro

[video=youtube;3rQ6BBc8f6Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rQ6BBc8f6Y[/video]

Really strange stuff.


----------



## Ditchweed242

[video=youtube;kL2BArUBv1o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kL2BArUBv1o[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 ticky-clicky(s):*

**December LM Flash - epistolary**
**December Poetry Challenge -Sorry Not Sorry**
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;i8yw6F7DiFs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8yw6F7DiFs[/video]
phantoms made for this less than 4mins

_that's right.
write <me> a letter.
_
*thinks*

*starts benchmarkings 2020*
*checks calendar*
*clears convergent nodes*
*review for feasibility*
*backstory a b-of-d draft*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;A9eQ0DaHCec]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9eQ0DaHCec[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 ticky-clicky(s):*

**December LM Flash - epistolary**
**December Poetry Challenge -Sorry Not Sorry**
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;9W0-vB9vltk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W0-vB9vltk[/video]
s&og like to get to know you 1968 3mins

_that's right.
write <me> a letter.
_

_*snicker*
*chortle*_
*recenters*

*starts benchmarkings 2020*
*checks calendar*
*clears convergent nodes*
*review for feasibilityle*
*checklist concurrent*
*checklist sequential(s)*
*intersection of backstory ab-of-d draft*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## Ditchweed242

[video=youtube;Yna3wMFi_W4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yna3wMFi_W4[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;7ip8ZVyF_ac]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ip8ZVyF_ac[/video]


----------



## Ditchweed242

[video=youtube;f2GnFlqZPkI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2GnFlqZPkI[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;URDNO-SovD4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URDNO-SovD4[/video]


----------



## Ditchweed242

[video=youtube;G8sGmSEehi4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8sGmSEehi4[/video]


----------



## InkVains

I'm am currently listening to a few songs by an obscure band called The Murderburgers. I absolutely love their song 'Moron'.


----------



## -xXx-

InkVains said:


> I'm am currently listening to a few songs by an obscure band called The Murderburgers. I absolutely love their song 'Moron'.


*not for everyone*
[video=youtube;ePYMItbhskk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePYMItbhskk[/video]
from their _how to ruin your life_ album  less than 2mins


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 ticky-clicky(s):*

**December LM Flash - epistolary**
**December Poetry Challenge -Sorry Not Sorry**
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;7rc2tC5aLyo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rc2tC5aLyo[/video]
Sloan - She Says What She Means 4+mins(credits after 3:49)

_that's right.
write <me> a letter.
_

*starts benchmarkings 2020*
*checks calendar*
*clears convergent nodes*
*review for feasibilityle*
*checklist concurrent*
*checklist sequential(s)*
**reorg/correct voice**
*intersection of backstory ab-of-d draft*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## Ditchweed242

[video=youtube;9vST6hVRj2A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vST6hVRj2A[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;9A1Td4ykgO8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A1Td4ykgO8[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;U2Kyu4XURaE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2Kyu4XURaE[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 ticky-clicky(s):*

**December LM Flash - epistolary**
**December Poetry Challenge -Sorry Not Sorry**
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;58bkOVwR6tk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58bkOVwR6tk[/video]
soul secret agency your smell sticks to my skin 'bout 4mins

_that's right.
write <me> a letter.
_

*starts benchmarkings 2020*
*checks calendar*
*clears convergent nodes*
*review for feasibilityle*
*checklist concurrent*
*checklist sequential(s)*
**reorg/correct voice**
*_oh behave_ and become, proj2*
*intersection of backstory ab-of-d draft*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;xWzXRtVnmf8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWzXRtVnmf8[/video]

Great song that I keep coming back to. Very good for certain kinds of scenes in the WIP. It's about as relaxing as it is arousing. Great combination


----------



## Ditchweed242

[video=youtube;0nL1-jnCkfw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nL1-jnCkfw[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;2K5HC08XSO4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K5HC08XSO4[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 ticky-clicky(s) hurry-time:*

**December LM Flash - epistolary**
**December Poetry Challenge - Sorry Not Sorry**
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;EqiCObZh-rA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqiCObZh-rA[/video]
malloy letters a little over 6mins

_that's right.
write <me> a letter.
_

*starts benchmarkings 2020*
*checks calendar*
*clears convergent nodes*
*review for feasibilityle*
*checklist concurrent*
*checklist sequential(s)*
*reorg/correct voice*
*_oh behave_ and become, *proj2**
*intersection of backstory *ab*-of-d draft*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;2a4gyJsY0mc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a4gyJsY0mc[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 ticky-clicky(s) hurry-time:*

**December LM Flash - epistolary**
**December Poetry Challenge - Sorry Not Sorry**
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**


*may not be completely appropriate for younger viewers*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;E5yFcdPAGv0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5yFcdPAGv0[/video]
gorillaz humility 3min.ish

_that's right.
write <me> a letter.
_

*starts benchmarkings 2020*
*checks calendar*
*clears convergent nodes*
*review for feasibilityle*
*checklist concurrent*
*checklist sequential(s)*
*reorg/correct voice*
*_oh behave_ and become, *
**proj3**
*intersection of backstory *ab*-of-d draft*
*listens*
*writes*
*edits*


----------



## BornForBurning

[video=youtube;LewgcyJlXgk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LewgcyJlXgk&amp;t=1116s[/video]
Quebecois rebellion.


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;KcrWZu6Mg7U]https://youtu.be/KcrWZu6Mg7U?list=RDEMMYtcryDwqzOYZi-IPBA-kw[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 ticky-clicky(s) hurry-down-to-the-wire-time:*

**December LM Flash - epistolary**
**December Poetry Challenge Vote - Sorry Not Sorry**
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;q5F1Cy7FpAA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5F1Cy7FpAA[/video]
young this note's for you 6ish.mins
not official, worse sound quality
but kewlness happens

_that's right.
hurry.
write <me> a letter.
_

*starts benchmarkings 2020*
*checks calendar*
*clears convergent nodes*
*review for feasibilityle*
*checklist concurrent*
*checklist sequential(s)*
*reorg/correct voice*
*_oh behave_ and become, *
**proj4**
**edit* intersection of backstory *ab*-of-d draft*
*listens*
*writes allllll over*
*in colors*


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 ticky-clicky(s) hurry-down-to-the-wire-time:*

**December LM Flash - epistolary**
**December Poetry Challenge Vote - Sorry Not Sorry**
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;ZUSI4n_74LA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSI4n_74LA[/video]
AJR - Dear Winter (Official Music Video) almost 3mins

_that's right.
hurry.
write <me> a letter.
_

*appointments*
*mayyyyyybe after*
*starts benchmarkings 2020*
*checks calendar*
*clears convergent nodes*
*review for feasibilityle*
*checklist concurrent*
*checklist sequential(s)*
*reorg/correct voice*
*_oh behave_ and become, *
**proj4**
**edit* intersection of backstory *ab*-of-d draft*
*listens*
*writes allllll over*
*in colors*


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;c0GajPubkHw]https://youtu.be/c0GajPubkHw[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 ticky-clicky(s) hurry-down-to-the-wire-time:*

**December LM Flash - epistolary**
_*looks for close notice*
*dunna see it*_
**December Poetry Challenge Vote - Sorry Not Sorry**
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;Z0KWSwSrRwQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0KWSwSrRwQ[/video]
berkley almost 5mins

_that's right.
*hurry.*
write <me> a letter.
_

*starts benchmarkings 2020*
*checks calendar*
*clears convergent nodes*
*review for feasibilityle*
*checklist concurrent*
*checklist sequential(s)*
*reorg/correct voice*
*_oh behave_ and become, *
**proj4**
**edit* intersection of backstory *ab*-of-d draft*
*not all fields have been populated*
*listens*
*writes allllll over*
*in colors*


----------



## Dan Rhys

Funny, I was recently watching the Van Damme movie "Bloodsport", which is not exactly high-quality cinema, but I got hooked on the soundtrack and now am a little obsessed with listening to it. The "Victory" track really makes me think I am accomplishing something


----------



## -xXx-

Dan Rhys said:


> Funny, I was recently watching the Van Damme movie "Bloodsport", which is not exactly high-quality cinema, but I got hooked on the soundtrack and now am a little obsessed with listening to it. The "Victory" track really makes me think I am accomplishing something



*2019 ticky-clicky(s) hurry-down-to-the-wire-time:*

**December LM Flash - epistolary**
_*looks for close notice*
*dunna see it*
*looks for your inspired epistle*
*dunnay see it, yet*_


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;uHIMYiAIf9M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHIMYiAIf9M[/video]
almost 3mins
of
triumph

_that's right.
*hurry.*
write <me> a letter.
_


*not all fields have been populated*
*listens*
*writes allllll over*
*in colors*


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 ticky-clicky(s) down-to-the-wire-time:*

**December LM Flash - epistolary**
-closed for submissions-
**December Poetry Challenge Vote - Sorry Not Sorry**
-voice your choice(s)-
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes*
-submission opportunity remaining-*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;Uss3NHf0l6U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uss3NHf0l6U[/video]
Tchaikovsky - Waltz of the Flowers (from Disney's with love) 4ish mins


_2019
*WF*
your excellence is showin'
jussayin'
_


*in colors*


----------



## Arcturus

Finishing transferring this album to the computer from vinyl, but the lead singer, Phyllis Curtain, is doing opera style and it's beyond annoying. It just doesn't work with this style music.

[video=youtube;6rvPJpKS6X4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rvPJpKS6X4[/video]


----------



## Ditchweed242

[video=youtube;5Ybz6q34xA0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ybz6q34xA0[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;R9nPQDMdSCs]https://youtu.be/R9nPQDMdSCs?t=4174[/video]


----------



## Ditchweed242

[video=youtube;lPXWt2ESxVY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPXWt2ESxVY[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I love this song.


----------



## -xXx-

_*seconds*_


----------



## Ditchweed242

[video=youtube;MsTRbIjdRYk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsTRbIjdRYk[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;K2C6G3PCpqw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2C6G3PCpqw[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;N1ZpAp8-ILo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1ZpAp8-ILo[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;sE24N3pHPhs]https://youtu.be/sE24N3pHPhs?list=PL5P264OjYRPoBkeNT6wAFp98uNC-vrfIM[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 ticky-clicky(s) down-to-the-wire-time:*

**2020 January LM Prompt Vote*https://www.writingforums.com/threads/185553-Literary-Maneuvers-JAN-2020-Prompt-voting* 
**December Poetry Challenge Vote - Sorry Not Sorry**
-voice your choice(s)-
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes*
-submission opportunity remaining-*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;q0hyYWKXF0Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0hyYWKXF0Q[/video]
TONES AND I - DANCE MONKEY (OFFICIAL VIDEO) 4ish mins
*winter holiday*


_2019
*WF*
your excellence is showin'
jussayin'
_


*in colors*


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 ticky-clicky(s) down-to-the-wire-time:*

**2020 January LM Prompt Vote** 
**December Poetry Challenge Vote - Sorry Not Sorry**
-voice your choice(s)-
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes*
-submission opportunity remaining-*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;2i2khp_npdE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2i2khp_npdE[/video]
Alan Walker - Sing Me To Sleep 3ish mins
*bedtime stories are the best*


_2019
*WF*
your excellence is showin'
jussayin'
_


*in colors*


----------



## Winston

My Holiday favorite:  

[video=youtube_share;t039p6xqutU]https://youtu.be/t039p6xqutU[/video]


----------



## Greg William

Invincible by Tool. Good stuff.


----------



## -xXx-

Greg William said:


> Invincible by Tool. Good stuff.


[video=youtube;akeCFH7YybM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akeCFH7YybM[/video]
Tool - I N V I N C I B L E 13mins

"Tears in my eyes
Chasing_ Ponce de Leon's phantoms_
So filled with hope
I can taste mythical fountains
False hope, perhaps
But the truth never got in my way
Before now, feel the sting
Feeling time bearing down"


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 ticky-clicky(s) down-to-the-wire-time:*

**2020 January LM Prompt Vote** 
**December Poetry Challenge Vote - Sorry Not Sorry**
-voice your choice(s)-
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes*
-submission opportunity remaining-*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;mVkg5FM59NA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVkg5FM59NA[/video]
Snoop Doggy Dogg - Santa Claus Goes Straight To The Ghetto, Uncensored- Official Death Row Upload
5ish _meaning*FULL*mins_
_"Catch me giving out turkeys at the church-house"_
*re*
*tell*
*time*


_2019
*WF*
your excellence is showin'
jussayin'
_


*in colors*


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 ticky-clicky(s) down-to-the-wire-time:*

**2020 January LM Prompt Vote** 
**December Poetry Challenge Vote - Sorry Not Sorry**
-voice your choice(s)-
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes*
-submission opportunity remaining-*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;S_w72-AsoGQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_w72-AsoGQ[/video]
Bathory - Twilight Of The Gods (With Lyrics) 11ish
epic wʌz.ɪz.æz

*re*
*tell*
*time*
_*looks over musty's shoulder*_

epic (adj.)

1580s, "pertaining to or constituting a lengthy heroic poem," via Middle French épique or directly from Latin epicus, from Greek epikos, from *epos "a word; a tale, story; promise, prophecy, proverb; poetry in heroic verse," from PIE root *wekw- "to speak."
*
Extended sense of "grand, heroic" first recorded in English 1731. From 1706 as a noun in reference to an epic poem, "A long narrative told on a grand scale of time and place, featuring a larger-than-life protagonist and heroic actions" [Miller Williams, "Patterns of Poetry"]. Earlier as "an epic poet" (1630s).
_per etymology online_

[spoiler2=pergeniuslyric]
There's a serpent in every Eden
Slick as grease and cold as ice
There's a lie in every meaning
Rest assured to fool you twice

In this age of utter madness
We maintain we are in control
And ending life before deliverance
While countries are both bought and sold

Holy writings, hocus-pocus
Blaze of glory and crucifix
Prepriced costly credit salvations
TV-preachers and dirty tricks

Don't trust nobody
It will cost you much too much
Beware of the dagger
It caress you at first touch
O, all small creatures
It is the Twilight of the Gods

When the foundations to our existence
Begins to crumble one by one
And legislations protects its breakers
And he who was wrong but paid the most won

Even the gods of countless religions
Holds no powers against this tide
Of degeneration because we have now found
That there is no thrones up there in the sky

Run from this fire
It will burn your very soul
Its flames reaching higher
Comed this far there is no hold
O, all small creatures
It is the Twilight of the Gods

Twilight of the Gods
Twilight of the Gods
Twilight of the Gods
Twilight of the Gods
[/spoiler2]

_2019
*WF*
your excellence is showin'
jussayin'
_


*in colors*


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 ticky-clicky(s) down-to-the-wire-time-scurry-scamper:*

**2020 January LM Prompt Vote**
*last day* 
**December Poetry Challenge Vote - Sorry Not Sorry**
-voice your choice(s)-
*last day*
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes*
-submission opportunity remaining-*
*call for read.n.votes*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;VjSGDNdDO2Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjSGDNdDO2Y[/video]
Sade - Love is Stronger than Pride (Live from San Diego) 'bout5mins

*re*
*tell*
*time*
_*looks over musty's shoulder*
*10 best, sez he*
*and other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_



_2019
*WF*
your excellence is showin'
jussayin'
_


*in colors*


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;9geHh6zme4c]https://youtu.be/9geHh6zme4c[/video]


----------



## Winston

For all you Las Cucarachas fans:

[video=youtube_share;CefwSeDhkGM]https://youtu.be/CefwSeDhkGM[/video]

I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.  Far superior to the original version.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;fi8MI7jjpSY]https://youtu.be/fi8MI7jjpSY[/video]

this is better than the original crap cover


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 becomes 2020
ticky-clicky(s):*

**all things LM **
*2019 dec scores & placements*
*2020 new discussion thread*
*2020 jan prompt - write a death scene* 
**all things Poetry Challenge **
*2019 dec winner thread*
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
**call for tie breaker votes**


**not for everyone*
*photoshop points**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;OOgpT5rEKIU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOgpT5rEKIU[/video]
a m thank u 4ish mins

_*watches for musty's*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_



_2019 becomes 2020
*WF*
your excellence is showin'
jussayin'
_


*in colors*


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 becomes 2020
ticky-clicky(s):*

**all things LM **
*2019 dec scores & placements*
*2020 new discussion thread*
*2020 jan prompt - write a death scene* 
**all things Poetry Challenge **
*2019 dec winner thread*
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
**call for tie breaker votes**


**not a diy*
*do NOT imitate**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;DL7-CKirWZE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL7-CKirWZE[/video]
n rads almost5mins

_*watches for musty's*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_



_2019 becomes 2020
*WF*
your excellence is showin'
jussayin'
_


*in colors*


----------



## Winston

I know it's "song" (singular), but I really have listened to the whole album.  A few times.  It rocks. 

[video=youtube_share;OLb4UaBKH1Y]https://youtu.be/OLb4UaBKH1Y[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2019 becomes 2020
ticky-clicky(s):*

**all things LM **
*2019 dec scores & placements*
*2020 new discussion thread*
*2020 jan prompt - write a death scene* 
**all things Poetry Challenge **
*2019 dec winner thread*
**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
**call for tie breaker votes**




 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;amiBTezWKqQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amiBTezWKqQ[/video]
 3ishmins

_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    


_2019 becomes 2020
*WF*
your excellence is showin'
jussayin'
_


*in colors*


----------



## KenTR

I'm listening to what I call "Laundry Music". I'm not supposed to have a portable washing machine in here, and my landlord is known to pointlessly wander around the building, so I play stuff like this to drown out the noise of the washer.

[video=youtube;RxVZDxK02QE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxVZDxK02QE[/video]


----------



## bazz cargo

The Planets by Holst. An early adopter of hard core rock.


----------



## Space Cadet

https://youtu.be/P9lQ2kfRR1E

CHESAPEAKE Better Oblivion Community Center

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9lQ2kfRR1E

[video=youtube;P9lQ2kfRR1E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9lQ2kfRR1E[/video]


----------



## Amnesiac

[video=youtube_share;JwpC6745h10]https://youtu.be/JwpC6745h10[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene**

**January Poetry Challenge - quiet places**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
**call for tie breaker votes**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;t54xyIcgbks]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t54xyIcgbks[/video]
srv dbltrbl 4ish
_be careful what you wish for...
jussayin'_


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we do that!*


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene**

**January Poetry Challenge - quiet places**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
**call for tie breaker votes**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;zw05-Ox0ESM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw05-Ox0ESM[/video]
mg about 5mins
_ssshhhhhhhh...
jussayin'_


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we do that!*


----------



## jacelove

I love that band!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene**

**January Poetry Challenge - quiet places**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**


**not for everyone**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;HaMq2nn5ac0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaMq2nn5ac0[/video]
ss 4ish mins


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we do that!*


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene**

**January Poetry Challenge - quiet places**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;aSBiBXh0DCQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSBiBXh0DCQ[/video]
dpmode 4ishmins
_ssshhhhhhhh...
jussayin'_


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we do that!*


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene**

**January Poetry Challenge - quiet places**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**




 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;RG8yA4xq9KY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RG8yA4xq9KY[/video]
ar almost 3mins
_*wink, wink*
*nod, nod*_


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we do that!*


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene**

**January Poetry Challenge - quiet places**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;YN66mprnUjc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN66mprnUjc[/video]
jf 'bout 4mins
_ssshhhhhhhh..._


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we do that!*


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene**

**January Poetry Challenge - quiet places**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**


**not for everyone**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;wrEGs2w_o0E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrEGs2w_o0E[/video]
sknot (album->we are not your kind) less than 2mins
loop that?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene**

**January Poetry Challenge - quiet places**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**

**not for everyone*
*but maybe it's for you**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;kC_yw0fMPrA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kC_yw0fMPrA[/video]
b almost 7mins

_of course you are a poet
nah
no one has to know
write?_


*google sez:*
odota lahtolahkausta, wait for the autopsy
tuolla on tiukka spotti, there's a tight spot over there
lahto, departure
punnitukseen, weighing

[spoiler2=pergeniuslyric]
genius_lyric
[Verse 1]
The one eyed old man told me that the face that I will see
Has paralysed a thousand brave men sure of victory
I cannot fight blindfolded and I'd freeze if I should see
So I need to sacrifice my eyes to see all from within
The one eyed old man had told me of a lake that no one knows of
Where the end of the sky unites with the bottom
Countless feet down deep
And he told me when this world was young
Into its depths his eye he had thrown
So that, though one eyed, he could see more than can be seen
[Chorus]
I'll throw my eyes into the lake
So that I will see from within
I'll throw my eyes into the lake
And when blind I will still see

At the bottom of the lake
My two eyes will shine like the stars
At the bottom of the lake
I will see no matter how near or far

[Verse 2]
Regardless at which speed my horse
Takes me through the night
No matter how sharp the blade
Of my sword seems to be
Even with the aid of two pair
Of eyes way up high
In the end before the Beast its face
I would have had to see
But with my two eyes in the depths
My vision is supreme
I see all things that can't be seen
But not my hand held out in front of me
The face that makes men freeze
I now need not see at all
I'll feel the presence of the Beast
But will not need to stare him down no more

[Chorus]
I've thrown down my eyes into the lake
So that I will see from within
I've thrown my eyes into the lake
And now when blind I still see

At the bottom of the lake
My two eyes are shining like the stars
At the bottom of the lake
I now see no matter how near or far
[/spoiler2]

_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;2UZgQWHIgO0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UZgQWHIgO0[/video]


----------



## Space Cadet

[video=youtube;_3zNl6NsOyY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3zNl6NsOyY[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene**

**January Poetry Challenge - quiet places**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**




 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;HmcAUWT8AHM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmcAUWT8AHM[/video]
g.son less than 4mins


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene**

**January Poetry Challenge - quiet places**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;pD4360tLisY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD4360tLisY[/video]
cc less than 2mins

_of course you are a poet
nah
no one has to know
write?_



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*


----------



## Olly Buckle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRnNDkHb0MU

Love those lyrics


----------



## -xXx-

Olly Buckle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRnNDkHb0MU
> 
> Love those lyrics


higher emo trigger visual
than
post #14092 _09052019_ this thread


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene**

**January Poetry Challenge - quiet places**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**




 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;4Ccgk8PXz64]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ccgk8PXz64[/video]
s&g almost 4mins


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene**

**January Poetry Challenge - quiet places**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;NZtJWJe_K_w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZtJWJe_K_w[/video]
csny 'bout 3mins

_of course you are a poet
nah
no one has to know
write?_



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;ZeBljzppZsM]https://youtu.be/ZeBljzppZsM[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;KLmqgI4QfHc]https://youtu.be/KLmqgI4QfHc[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;0-VMtgLIe0c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-VMtgLIe0c[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;sCbZ15JpxPg]https://youtu.be/sCbZ15JpxPg[/video]

a tribute act....not really..these take it to another level..they even find original instruments of the time..amazin


----------



## JamesMichael

I am listening to jackson's old songs never say good bye and dangerous, shape of you by Ed


----------



## -xXx-

JamesMichael said:


> I am listening to jackson's old songs never say good bye and dangerous, _*shape of you*_ by Ed


**not for everyone**

[video=youtube;JGwWNGJdvx8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGwWNGJdvx8[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene**

**January Poetry Challenge - quiet places**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**




 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;F_HoMkkRHv8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_HoMkkRHv8[/video]
C 3mins
_...little animals in a circle..._


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene**

**January Poetry Challenge - quiet places**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**

**one instance of language**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;awgTMgVj5-k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awgTMgVj5-k[/video]
f i less than 5mins

_of course you are a poet
nah
no one has to know
write?_


[spoiler2=pergeniuslyric]
genius_lyric
Home isn't open
It's like, when you get here
The tracks by the creek bed
The minnow's the body
Crawdads with their heads down low
Back in the tall grass
Stinging my cattails, oh!
Looking for brother
It feels like winter
But it's the heart of the summer
We can't go swimming
As long as we slumber

Cuz we're a long way from home
A long way from home
A long way from home
How did we get here?

[Pre-Chorus]
One step takes me home
Two steps back on my own
Three skips to each stone
Four steps back and I'm gone

[Chorus]
And I wanted you to know
I was thinking about you
And you look like a rose
Especially

When I'm a long way from home
A long way from home
A long way from home

How did we get here?
Back to the body
Words jump like salmon

[Pre-Chorus]
One step takes me home
Two steps back on my own
Three skips to each stone
Four steps back and I'm gone

[Chorus]
And I wanted you to know
I was thinking about you
And you look like a rose
Especially

In that backwater
Running through the woods
In that red water
In the mirror
Thinking of you
Spend all day just thinking of you
In the mirror thinking of you
Spend my days just thinking of you
Oh, baby, thinking of you
All day, thinking of you

[Chorus]
And I wanted you to know
I was thinking about you
And baby you look like a rose
Especially

Long way from home (Long way from home)
Long way from home (Long way from home)
Long way from home
[/spoiler2]

_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*


----------



## -xXx-

*watch those submission times!*

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene**

**January Poetry Challenge - quiet places**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**




 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;_A7hnox9uvU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_A7hnox9uvU[/video]
jg less than 4mins _of selective retro-ism(s)_

--------------------meh. doitagain.........
not as good as the first, but it'lldooooo

_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*


----------



## -xXx-

smoothing those edges?
crisping those pops?
line tape appears upon the horizon

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene**

**January Poetry Challenge - quiet places**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;-1Q5tPdTL-s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1Q5tPdTL-s[/video]
wb/rm almost 5mins

_of course you are a poet
nah
no one has to know
write?_



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*


----------



## -xXx-

smoothing those edges?
crisping those pops?
line tape appears upon the horizon
*HURRY*
less than an hour

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene**

**January Poetry Challenge - quiet places**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;uwlYgHvBbsU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwlYgHvBbsU[/video]
the L not a full 9mins

_of course you are a poet
nah
no one has to know
write?_



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*


----------



## -xXx-

*watch those submission times!*
saturday approacheth

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene**
*prompt suggestions for THE INVITATIONAL*

**January Poetry Challenge - quiet places**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**




 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;vVXIK1xCRpY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVXIK1xCRpY[/video]
A almost 5mins


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*


----------



## -xXx-

*watch those submission times!*
saturday approacheth

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene**
*prompt suggestions for THE INVITATIONAL*

*January Poetry Challenge - quiet places, read here*
**voting, please**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**




 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;yjSBR5n_U3A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjSBR5n_U3A[/video]
tempest fugitives less than 6mins

suspend rush-to-judgement
listen all the way through
just once
k?



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;r17EyWJSBLM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r17EyWJSBLM[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*watch those submission times!*
saturday approacheth

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene**
*prompt suggestions for THE INVITATIONAL*

*January Poetry Challenge - quiet places, read here*
**voting, please**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**




 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;LO5DXcXZ4v4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO5DXcXZ4v4[/video]
mr wise less than 4mins

you can still get it down
and in,
if you want



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*


----------



## REBtexas

_*Saint X*_ by Al Gromer Khan off of his *Silence in a Blue Room* album


----------



## -xXx-

REBtexas said:


> _*Saint X*_ by Al Gromer Khan off of his *Silence in a Blue Room* album





 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;hF2txRSYbn8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF2txRSYbn8[/video]
less than 6mins

would have been good match
with
quiet place
prompt


----------



## Space Cadet

Lettuce.


----------



## -xXx-

Space Cadet said:


> Lettuce.



*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene, read here**
*prompt suggestions for THE INVITATIONAL*

*January Poetry Challenge - quiet places, read here*
**voting, please**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**




 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;SkJvRmMAEzc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkJvRmMAEzc[/video]
less than 7mins

k?



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene, read here**
*prompt suggestions for THE INVITATIONAL*
*hurry time*

*January Poetry Challenge - quiet places, read here*
**voting, please**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**




 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;ioNjhxP_ZdU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioNjhxP_ZdU[/video]
jlh 'bout 6.n.half mins

whip a little sumfin up?
nah
nuthin' fancy
potluck is welcome

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*


----------



## -xXx-

****no.
not for most.
every possible caution/warning***
not reflective of any WForumites
for creative processing ONLY
DO NOT DO THIS at home or elsewhere*


*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene, read here**
*THE INVITATIONAL soon to be prompted*
*sooooooooooo much inspiration!!!*

*January Poetry Challenge - quiet places, read here*
**voting, please**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**




 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;3w-gn-qwRSs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3w-gn-qwRSs[/video]
str33t p03t almost 4mins

unexpected?
times 3?

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene, read here**
*THE INVITATIONAL soon to be prompted*
*sooooooooooo much inspiration!!!*

*January Poetry Challenge - quiet places, read here*
**voting, please**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**




 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;EqiW7sciwsw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqiW7sciwsw[/video]
you never know 'bout 3mins

unexpected?
times 3?

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene, read here**
*THE INVITATIONAL soon to be prompted*
*sooooooooooo much inspiration!!!*

*January Poetry Challenge - quiet places, read here*
**voting, please**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**




 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;8Q9Ils4l8Pw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q9Ils4l8Pw[/video]
you never know 'bout 5_ish_mins

unexpected?
times 3?

*plot twists*?

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*many thanks*


----------



## BornForBurning

[video=youtube;t6OauGaTU3A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6OauGaTU3A[/video]
Intense vibes. That cover art. That intro.


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene, read here**
*THE INVITATIONAL soon to be prompted*
*sooooooooooo much inspiration!!!*

*January Poetry Challenge - quiet places, read here*
**voting, please**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*emphasis?*
*emphasis AS *remind*er?*
*read, write, vote*




 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;GhhEp2OvYxU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhhEp2OvYxU[/video]
never thought 'bout 1min

unexpected?
times 3?

*plot twists*?

sometimes
*less*
is
_more_

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

still with*many thanks*


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;3qqZefHhWf0]https://youtu.be/3qqZefHhWf0[/video]

Classic from a forgotten era from a well known movie I had to watch again. The film course is long and I had to watch this. I intend to continue it tomorrow.


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;QqJvqMeaDtU]https://youtu.be/QqJvqMeaDtU[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;5ViC3bNO5a4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ViC3bNO5a4[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene, read here**
*THE INVITATIONAL soon to be prompted*
*sooooooooooo much inspiration!!!*

*January Poetry Challenge - quiet places, read here*
*votes have been counted*
*winner announced!*

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;YVJiz7n7dIE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVJiz7n7dIE[/video]
fslim less than 4mins

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

still with* many thanks*


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene, read here**
*THE INVITATIONAL soon to be prompted*
*sooooooooooo much inspiration!!!*

*January Poetry Challenge - quiet places, read here*
*votes have been counted*
*winner announced!*

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;Qt_yKPNORLM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt_yKPNORLM[/video]
c less than 4mins, _selective retro-ism_

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

still with* many thanks*


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene, read here**
*THE INVITATIONAL soon to be prompted*
*sooooooooooo much inspiration!!!*

*January Poetry Challenge - quiet places, read here*
*votes have been counted*
*winner announced!*

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;ooSmKJh_pgk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooSmKJh_pgk[/video]
hairy hollar less than 10mins

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*thank*ful for _what *you* do_
soup!
all 'round!!!


----------



## Ultraroel

[video=youtube_share;G3DciMCq918]https://youtu.be/G3DciMCq918[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

^ bigwig follow the leader, read
[spoiler2=pergeniuslyric]
genius_lyric
Suppressing all thought of incriminating acts
Following the lessons that they teach
A cult, a game. Where everyone is the same
Maybe you should practice what you preach
You please them, appease them
All questions charged of treason
They need you, they feed you
They take and take and bleed you dry
Schism, divide. Don't believe the lies
You say that you'll feed all the children in need
"Love thy neighbor, thou shalt never kill"
Contradicting the plan by controlling the land
Of animal and human blood you spill
You please them, appease them
All questions charged of treason
They need you, they feed you
They take and take and bleed you dry
Schism, divide. Don't believe the lies
Population, a makers match
Destroy the infidels before they hatch
Your sins, your sins
They're gonna do you in
We trust, we trust
Their power over us
You fight, you fight
Which is wrong and which is right?
You kill, you lie...you lie
Take and bleed you dry
Schism, divide. Don't believe the lies
Schism, divide. See it in your eyes
Schism, divide. Don't believe the lies
Liar, Liar
[/spoiler2]best wishes to you and yours! 
_*thanks for the face.n.place*
*beautiful!*_

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene, read here**
*judges report tomorrow *
*THE INVITATIONAL soon to be prompted*
*sooooooooooo much inspiration!!!*

*January Poetry Challenge - quiet places, read here*
*votes have been counted*
*winner announced!*
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;Z8cmSEXOE0g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8cmSEXOE0g[/video]
motorama less than 5mins

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*thank*ful for _what *you* do_
soup!
all 'round!!!


----------



## DanR84

Right now Pearl Jam - Black

[video=youtube;4q9UafsiQ6k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q9UafsiQ6k[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**January LM Fiction Challenge - write a death scene, read here**
*scores are up!!! *
*THE INVITATIONAL soon to be prompted*
*sooooooooooo much inspiration!!!*

*January Poetry Challenge - quiet places, read here*
*votes have been counted*
*winner announced!*
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*still time for this prompt*
*looked at the prompt list yet?*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;JHTS7WbYfE8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHTS7WbYfE8[/video]
rr less than 3mins
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
I know something, I'm gonna go ahead and speak
I got a head full of ideas, I got the company you seek
But it's like I'm missing something, maybe something's missing me
I got no clue where to go, how to get there or why, but it's waiting there for me
You gotta let your hair down
You gotta do it alright
Cause when you do it alright
Hey hey
You gotta let your hair down
You gotta do it alright
Cause when you do it alright
Hey hey
I know you and you know, only losers are ever content
I got pushed too hard, got my head in the sand, broke the rules that were already bent
But it's like I'm missing someone, maybe someone's missing me
Well I'm going back to where I'm from
She's waiting there for me
You gotta let your hair down
You gotta do it alright
Cause when you do it alright
Hey hey
You gotta let your hair down
Gotta look for trouble where it can't be found
I say life's too short for just hanging around and I go hey hey
You gotta let your hair down
You gotta do it alright
Cause when you do it alright
Hey hey
You gotta let your hair down
Gotta look for trouble where it can't be found
I say life's too short for just hanging around and I go hey hey
[/spoiler2]

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*thank*ful for _what *you* do_
soup!
all 'round!!!


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;TliE9rTrzXg]https://youtu.be/TliE9rTrzXg[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;j3nBuwOPu8A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3nBuwOPu8A[/video]
'bout 3mins


write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*begins classification*
*of....ummm, minimal blogs*_


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;KxYCQJW89Wc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?=KxYCQJW89Wc[/video]
sgarden 'bout 3mins


write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*begins classification*
*of....ummm, minimal blogs*_


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;eM8K-OIBsEs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM8K-OIBsEs[/video]
lc less than 4mins

_**listens**_
write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*becomes*
*object class*
*shrieks*
*clicks heels together*_


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;T7lqOHJ1JJE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?=T7lqOHJ1JJE[/video]
2mins

oh, yes.
you have much to say.
you bach?
birthday flashbacked?

one over two.

write, write?

_yeah, yeah._


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*valentine?* 



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;N05XJCJh00c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?=N05XJCJh00c[/video]
LP less than 4mins
embedded
biochemical
traumatic bonding?
AS culture?
cycle?

oh, yes.
you have much to say.

one over two.

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*finishes tags*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## Amnesiac

Bring Me The Horizon - Mantra

[video=youtube_share;VAXg78MKJcM]https://youtu.be/VAXg78MKJcM[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

Amnesiac said:


> Bring Me The Horizon - Mantra



Awesome tune. I was listening to that myself earlier.


----------



## Amnesiac

The song, the video, the social commentary -- fucking brilliant.


----------



## -xXx-

Amnesiac said:


> The song, the video, the social commentary -- fucking brilliant.



[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]

genius_lyrics
Verse 1
Do you wanna start a cult with me?
I'm not vibrating like I oughta be
I need a purpose, I can't keep surfing
Through this existential misery
Now, we're gonna need some real estate
But if I choose my words carefully
Think I could fool you that I'm the guru
Wait, how do you spell "epiphany"?

Chorus
Before the truth will set you free, it'll piss you off
Before you find a place to be, you're gonna lose the plot
Too late to tell you now, one ear and right out the other one
'Cause all you ever do is chant the same old mantra
Yeah!

Verse 2
Could I have your attention, please?
It's time to tap into your tragedy
Think you could use a new abuser
Close your eyes and listen carefully
Imagine you're stood on a beach
Water gently lapping at your feet
But now you're sinking, what were you thinking?
That's all the time we have this week


Chorus
Before the truth will set you free, it'll piss you off
Before you find a place to be, you're gonna lose the plot
Too late to tell you now, one ear and right out the other one
'Cause all you ever do is chant the same old mantra

Bridge
And I know this doesn't make a lot of sense
But do you really wanna think all by yourself now?
All I'm asking for's a little bit of faith
You know it's easy to believe
And I know this doesn't make a lot of sense
You know you gotta work the corners of your mind now
All I'm asking for's a little bit of faith
You know it's easy to, so easy to believe

Chorus
Before the truth will set you free, it'll piss you off
Before you find a place to be, you're gonna lose the plot
Before the truth will set you free, it'll piss you off
Before you find a place to be, you're gonna lose the plot
Too late to tell you now, one ear and right out the other one
'Cause all you ever do is chant the same old mantra
Oh!
[/spoiler2]

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;cVry7uMud1o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?=cVry7uMud1o[/video]
less than 6mins
new kit first min+15s
acceptable sound quality for live

oh, yes.
you have much to say.

one over two.

write, write?



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;q2RCEwb1ffY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?=q2RCEwb1ffY[/video]
_5ish_mins
happy birthday!

oh, yes.
you have much to say.

one over two.

write, write?



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## Amnesiac

[video=youtube_share;vPDj8lWxIIs]https://youtu.be/vPDj8lWxIIs[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

^
[spoiler2=pergeniuslyrics]
genius_lyrics
28 days of rain
Flashfloods in February
Back in our boats again
Bathwater and the baby
What am I gonna do?
There's been a lot of drinking
Looking at ghosts of you
While all the world is sinking
Ten thousand miles into the atmosphere
My body shakes, is there a welcome here?

Closest thing to heaven
How do you do it?
Closest thing to heaven, heaven

Throw your arms 'round the world
Make love your destination
Here we go, boys and girls
Act like a generation
Give me that ball and chain
By now it must be hurting
Dragging your feet again
Just like a beast of burden
When one and one and one make two
I know I'm high because I've captured you
Yeah

Closest thing to heaven
Yes, you
Closest thing to heaven, heaven

Look the world right in the eye
Eat the countries that are making billions
Sweet as homemade apple pie
Save the crumbs for all the starving millions

Closest thing to heaven
Closest thing to heaven
How do you do it?
Closest thing to heaven
Hey
Closest thing to heaven
[/spoiler2]

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;JePnQ1gSagc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?=JePnQ1gSagc[/video]
less than 4mins
reserve judgement, please
you can spare 4 minutes
how do you feel?

oh, yes.
you have much to say.

one over two.

write, write?



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;VxE_Peq6v7I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?=VxE_Peq6v7I[/video]
1/2alive, ok, ok? less than 4mins

oh, yes.
you have much to say.

one over two.

write, write?



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;4qlCC1GOwFw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?=4qlCC1GOwFw[/video]
park _less than 3mins
_
*oh, yes.
you have much to say.
*
one over two.

*write, write?*



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## Gumby

I've been bingewatching this and can't get it out of my head, now.


[video=youtube;HT4wkkkaFTc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT4wkkkaFTc[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*

**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;h_m-BjrxmgI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?=h_m-BjrxmgI[/video]
'bout 4mins _retro-relative_

oh, yes.
you have much to say.

one over two.

write, write?



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
*comin' into some home stretches*
*leaving edit buffer?*
*knew you did*


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;cjVQ36NhbMk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?=cjVQ36NhbMk[/video]
less than 5mins _retro-relevant_

oh, yes.
you have much to say.

one over two.

write, write?



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## KenTR

I can't tell if this is a great track or one of the worst pieces of noise ever recorded. I vote for the former.

Check out that diminished seventh chord! WTF! It works!

[video=youtube;8D7vbuo7zCo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8D7vbuo7zCo[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
*comin' into some home stretches*
*leaving edit buffer?*
*knew you did*


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;J9-cDa4JCwM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?=J9-cDa4JCwM[/video]
less than 2mins _retro-relevant_
monty norman?
you _knew_ it had to be....

oh, yes.
you have much to say.

one over two.

write, write?



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
*comin' into some home stretches*
*leaving edit buffer?*
*knew you did*


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;t07uJC7laXM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?=t07uJC7laXM[/video]
less than 3mins _retro-relevant_

oh, yes.
you have much to say.

one over two.

write, write?



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
*comin' into some home stretches*
*leaving edit buffer?*
*knew you did*


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;Df4oW2t5tf4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?=Df4oW2t5tf4[/video]
3dn 3_ish_mins _selective retro-relevant_
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
This tired city was somebody's dream
Billboard horizons as black as they seem
A four-level highway across the land
We're building a home for the family of man

Prices are rising, the devil's to pay
Moving the mountain that got in the way
Prayer books and meetings to find a plan
Deciding the fate of the family of man

So hard
Whatever are we coming to?
Yes, it's so hard
With so little time and so much to do

Memories replacing the loves that we lost
Burning our bridges as soon as they're crossed
Factories built where the rivers ran
Time's running out for the family of man

So hard

So hard
So hard
So hard, family of man
So hard, family of man
So hard, family of man
So hard, family of man
So hard, family of man
So hard, family of man
So hard, family of man
So hard, family of man
So hard, family of man
[/spoiler2]

oh, yes.
you have much to say.

one over two.

write, write?



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
*comin' into some home stretches*
*leaving edit buffer?*
*knew you did*


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;MlbTI4er_uA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?=MlbTI4er_uA[/video]
ph 6_ISH_mins _selective retro-relevant_
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
Last night, in the moments my thoughts were adrift
And coasting a terrace, approaching a rift
Through which I could spy several glimpses beneath
Of the darkness the light from above could not reach
I spied wings of reason, herself taking flight
And upon yonder precipice saw her alight
And glared back at me one last look of dismay
As if she were the last one she thought I'd betray

So much better I said to myself
And drawing quite close to the top of the shelf
I struggled with destiny upon the ledge
And gasped when defeated he slipped off the edge
And silence contagious in moments like these
Consumed me and strengthened my will to appease
The passion that sparked me one terrible night
And shocked and persuaded my soul to ignite

So much better I said to myself
And drawing quite close to the top of the shelf
I struggled with destiny upon the ledge
And gasped when defeated he slipped off the edge

And silence contagious in moments like these
Consume me and strengthen my will to appease

The passion that sparked me one terrible night
And shocked and persuaded my soul to ignite

[/spoiler2]

oh, yes.
you have much to say.

one over two.

write, write?



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
*comin' into some home stretches*
*leaving edit buffer?*
*knew you did*


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;H6SdtRjiXh0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?=H6SdtRjiXh0[/video]
joan less than 6mins
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
There's a lot of things
You should hold dear
Keep in your heart
Never let go
Never let go
Never let go
Pride and dignity
A sense of self
Hold on

When that boy leaves
And you need someone to turn to
When you feel alone
You will know you're not alone
If you've been true
To all who are true to you
You'll make it
You'll make it fine

If you remember your friends
Just remember you can call
Just remember that passion fades
Good friendships seldom die
Go ahead have your fun
But don't turn your back on everyone
Though the body needs love
There is more than one kind

More
More than one kind of love
There is more
More than one kind

Yes he fills your heart
Fills your mind
He's all you want
All you need
Everything
Everything
Everything but

Love that's that exclusive
That obsessive
Can hurt

When that love pales
And becomes human emotion
Where will you go
If you've neglected those you know
But if you stay true
To those who are true to you
You'll make it
You'll make it fine

If you remember your friends
Just remember you can call
Just remember that passion fades
Good friendships seldom die
Go ahead have your fun
But don't turn your back on everyone
Though the body needs love
There is more than one kind

More
More than one kind of love
There is more
More than one kind
[/spoiler2]

oh, yes.
you have much to say.

one over two.

write, write?



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
*comin' into some home stretches*
*leaving edit buffer?*
*knew you did*


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;-LcZ_DQWAfU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?=-LcZ_DQWAfU[/video]
less than 4mins
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
[Verse 1]
Standing out on glaciered lakes
You locked me out for days
Pointed lens, you turned your face
We could never feel comfortable in this way

[Chorus]
When I was everything that you wanted
And I was on the path to being honest
I stopped when we were halfway up in Hallstatt
And it felt as we were living in our forfeits

[Verse 2]
Hollowed ground, my place to stay
Middle of the spring but its cold in the bed we made
To opposite ends we gravitate
You could never feel warm enough to stay
I wanna hear you say..

[Chorus]
That I was everything that you wanted
And I was on the path to being honest
I stopped when we were halfway up in Hallstatt
And it felt as we were living in our forfeits

[Interlude]
(Confiding on)
(Passing clouds)
(When I was there, when I was everything)

[Chorus]
When I was everything that you wanted
And I was on the path to being honest
I stopped when we were halfway up in Hallstatt
When I was everything that you wanted
And I was on the path to being honest
I stopped when we were halfway up in Hallstatt
And it felt as we were living in our forfeits

Everything's so loud
When I'm in the air & you're on the ground
[/spoiler2]

oh, yes.
you have much to say.

one over two.

write, write?



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## SodaLord

A few days ago, my friend introduced me to this 90s Australian punk band (he himself is Australian) called Spiderbait, and I have been HOOKED![video=youtube;JRFRTsiTRdk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRFRTsiTRdk[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

SodaLord said:


> A few days ago, my friend introduced me to this 90s Australian punk band (he himself is Australian) called Spiderbait, and I have been HOOKED!


i've been revisiting them as well, of late. 

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
*comin' into some *home stretches**
*leaving *edit* buffer?*
*know you did*


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;DOfhxKv4xFE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?=DOfhxKv4xFE[/video]
coyote o 8ishmins

oh, yes.
you have much to say.

one over two.

write, write?



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
*comin' into some *home stretches**
*leaving *edit* buffer?*
*know you did*


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;uyFUbJ3mcE0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?=uyFUbJ3mcE0[/video]
coyote o 1ishmins

oh, yes.
you have much to say.

one over two.

write, write?



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## Amnesiac

Such a bad-ass song.....

[video=youtube_share;h0Z9C4XO8fA]https://youtu.be/h0Z9C4XO8fA[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
*comin' into some *home stretches**
*leaving *edit* buffer?*
*know you did*
**hurry, you**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;XMrWXjOuv0g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?=XMrWXjOuv0g[/video]
less than 3mins
**do not do this*
*k?**

oh, yes.
you have much to say.

one over two.

write, write?



_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
*comin' into some *home stretches**
*leaving *edit* buffer?*
*know you did*
**hurry, you**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;OncLkJ-ZJq0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?=OncLkJ-ZJq0[/video]
'bout 4mins

oh, yes.
you have much to say.

one over two.

write, write?

_lyrics?
yeah.
worth reading._

_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**hurry, you**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;MWASeaYuHZo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWASeaYuHZo[/video]
'bout 5mins

oh, yes.
you have much to say.

one over two.

write, write?

*<3 <3 <3 happy valentine's day!!! <3 <3 <3
*
_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_*that* was interesting


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**hurry, you**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;9myoXFk-O4U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9myoXFk-O4U[/video]
less than 4mins

oh, yes.
you have much to say.

one over two.

write, write?

*<3 <3 <3 happy valentine's day!!! <3 <3 <3
*
_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_*wink, wink*
*nudge, nudge*


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;Y7JG63IuaWs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7JG63IuaWs[/video]


----------



## Amnesiac

[video=youtube_share;tgIqecROs5M]https://youtu.be/tgIqecROs5M[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**hurry, you**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;sTxHicxIlEE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTxHicxIlEE[/video]
jm 'bout 3mins

oh, yes.
you have much to say.

one over two.

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
*read, read, learn, read*


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*new month, new prompt *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;AOvwwrubJXQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOvwwrubJXQ[/video]
_brazillian?_ 4ish

oh, yes.
you have much to say.

one over two.

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please:
_Fiction
Poetry
Writing Articles/Essays
Journal - Creative Memoirs, Writing Journal
Book Reviews, Movies & TV
Media: Members' podcasts, audio books and ebooks
Hobbies and Interests_
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
*read, read, learn, read*
*vote*


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*march prompts?*

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*vote *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;L-Sv5bAKS4s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-Sv5bAKS4s[/video]
less than 6mins
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
We know ya' come a long way
We hope that your ship is o.k
We hope you're gonna' stick around
Maybe to save the day

Liw liw, liw liw
Liw liw, liw

You look - a real keen
Even though you are green
With those big, large heads
Something off of the movie screen

Liw liw, liw liw
Liw liw, liw

[Chorus]
Little green men, they look so funny
Funny green men
I want one to have and to hold and to
Silly green men
Where do they come from?
Should we run away, should we start to pray
Or is it a movie that they're filmin'?

Are the people on your planet
Usually in a frantic panic like they are here
Most of the time?
(bla...i'm freakin' out...)
Wait a minute, you, it is true about
Einstein's theory and darwin's too?
What about war, the soul, the mind
Love, death, god, divine?

Little, little, little, little, little, little, little

[Chorus]
Little green men, they look so funny
Funny green men
I want one to have and to hold and to
Silly green men
Where do they come from?
Should we run away, should we start to pray
Or is it a movie that they're filmin'?

[Spoken] Ladies & gentlemen of the world, it is my utmost privilege to announce to you that these little green men actually do exist, for they are part of the eternal past and venture from all regions of our galaxy to find homage in our earth's center. Governments of the world have been very good at concealing these little visitors and preparing the public with loving movies and pleasant melodies. (Ya' see, like that one - did ya' hear that- yes.) Controlled media as to cushion the arrival of our little friends
Throughout history many people have claimed to see strange lights in the sky
(oh no.) The truth of the matter is that these light, and beings, will only reveal themselves to those who are pure of heart, for these enlightened aliens leave permanent imprinted information on the psyche of those chosen humans only to be revealed to our deteriorating planet at the point in which our civilization shall enter the new age of 'light without heat.'

Little green men about four foot one
Maybe they want to have some fun
Little green men about 4 foor two
Maybe he wants to mate with you
(ooh, ah, eee, etc...)
[simulated alien sex sequence]
Little green men about four foot three
Maybe they want to be set free

We're hoping that the human race will become part of endless time. We love You all and want you to know that in your heart and in your soul there is power bigger than the world

Little green men about four foot
Maybe they wanna' kic some butt
Mo fo
Uuuu, aaaa, eeee, grrr...

[Chorus]

[Chorus]
E.t.i.o.u. e.t.i.o.u. e.t.i.o.u

Ba-v-ni-ni na-ni-new
Ba-nu-ni-ni-na-ni-new bda-da
Ba-nu-ni-ni-na-ni-new bra-da-di-dat
[/spoiler2]
oh, yes.
you have much to say.

one over two.

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
*read, read, learn, read*
*vote*


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*march prompts?*

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*vote *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;0EnrFe3Zb6k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EnrFe3Zb6k[/video]
omm 4ish
yeah.
the whole catalogue.
for quality reading time.

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## Amnesiac

Smoky, painful voice, kick-ass vid, great song...

[video=youtube_share;C9GTEsNf_GU]https://youtu.be/C9GTEsNf_GU[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
*read, read, learn, read*
*vote*


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*march prompts?*

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*vote *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;rP58mdRWbs4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP58mdRWbs4[/video]
'bout 2mins

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## Amnesiac

xXx - Simply beautiful.....


----------



## -xXx-

Amnesiac said:


> Smoky, painful voice, kick-ass vid, great song...


[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
[Verse 1]
I keep swinging my hand through a swarm of bees
'Cause I, I want honey on my table
I keep swinging my hand through a swarm of bees
'Cause I, I want honey on my table


[Pre-Chorus]
But I never get it right
No, I never get it right


[Chorus]
I keep swinging my hand through a swarm of bees
I can't understand why they're stinging me
But I'll do what I want, I'll do what I please
I'll do it again 'til I've got what I need
I'll rip and smash through the hornet's nest
Do you understand I deserve the best?
And I'll do what I want, I'll do what I please
I'll do it again 'til I've got what I need


[Verse 2]
I try to stick this pin through a butterfly
'Cause I, I like all the pretty colors
It just fell apart, so I flung it in the fire
To burn with all the others


[Pre-Chorus]
'Cause I never get it right
No, I never get it right


[Chorus]
I keep swinging my hand through a swarm of bees
I can't understand why they're stinging me
But I'll do what I want, I'll do what I please
I'll do it again 'til I've got what I need
I'll rip and smash through the hornet's nest
Do you understand I deserve the best?
'Til you do what I want, I'll do what I please
I'll do it again 'til I've got what I need


[Bridge]
This time, I'll get it right
This time, I'll get it right
It's gonna be this time, I'll get it right
God, let it be this time I get it right


[Alternative Chorus]
So I'm cutting that branch off the cherry tree
Singing, "This will be my victory,"
Then I see them coming after me
And they're following me across the sea
And now they're stinging my friends and my family
And I don't know why this is happening
But I'll do what I want, I'll do what I please
I'll do it again 'til I've got what I need


[Outro]
I keep swinging my hand through a swarm of bees
'Cause I, I want honey on my table
[/spoiler2]

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
*read, read, learn, read*
*vote*


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*march prompts?*

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*vote *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?

**NOT FOR EVERYONE*
*MILLIONS OF VIEWS*
*MILLIONS**
_jussayin'_


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;B9FzVhw8_bY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9FzVhw8_bY[/video]
'bout 4mins
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
[Verse 1]
Dead Love couldn't go no further
Proud of and disgusted by her
Push shove, a little bruised and battered
Oh Lord I ain't coming home with you

[Verse 2]
My life's a bit more colder
Dead wife is what I told her
Brass knife sinks into my shoulder
Oh babe don't know what I'm gonna do

[Chorus]
I see my red head, messed bed, tear shed, queen bee
My squeeze
The stage it smells, tells, hell's bells, miss-spells
Knocks me on my knees
It didn't hurt, flirt, blood squirt, stuffed shirt
Hang me on a tree
After I count down, three rounds, in hell I'll be in good company

[Verse 3]
Dead Love couldn't go no further
Proud of and disgusted by her
Push shove, a little bruised and battered
Oh Lord I ain't coming home with you

[Verse 4]
My life's a bit more colder
Dead wife is what I told her
Brass knife sinks into my shoulder
Oh babe don't know what I'm gonna do

[Chorus]
I see my red head, messed bed, tear shed, queen bee
My squeeze
The stage it smells, tells, hell's bells, misspells
Knocks me on my knees
It didn't hurt, flirt, blood squirt, stuffed shirt
Hang me on a tree
After I count down, three rounds, in hell I'll be in good company

[Outro]
In hell I'll be in Good Company
[/spoiler2]
write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## Amnesiac

I am hooked on that song by Fevers..... Man!


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
*read, read, learn, read*
*vote*


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*march prompts?*

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*vote *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?

**DO NOT DO THIS*
*NO PROMOTION OF*
*NO ENDORSEMENT OF*
*creative process consideration(s) only**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;gvzC8MmC850]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvzC8MmC850[/video]
g 3ish
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
[Verse 1]
Lying so awake, things I can't escape
Lately, I just turn 'em into demons
Flew into the sun, fucking heroin
Lately I just turn 'em into reasons and excuses

[Pre-Chorus]
Always down when I'm not up, guess it's just my rotten luck
To fill my time with permanent blue
But I can't see above it, guess I fucking love it
But, oh, I didn't mean to

[Chorus]
I see everything, I see everything
Don't you tell me now that I don't want it
But I did everything, I did everything
More lines on the mirror than a sonnet (Woo)

[Verse 2]
Funny how they think us naive when we're on the brink
Innocence was fleeting like a season
Cannot comprehend, lost so many men
Lately, all their ghosts turn into reasons and excuses

[Pre-Chorus]
Always down when I'm not up, guess it's just my rotten luck
To fill my time with permanent blue
But I can't see above it, guess I fucking love it
But, oh, I didn't mean to

[Chorus]
I see everything, I see everything
Don't you tell me now that I don't want it
But I did everything, I did everything
More lines on the mirror than a sonnet (Woo)

[Chorus]
I see everything, I see everything
Don't you tell me now that I don't want it
But I did everything, I did everything
More lines on the mirror than a sonnet
[/spoiler2]

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
*read, read, learn, read*
*vote*


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*march prompts?*

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*vote *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;qmV5MW_XAtg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmV5MW_XAtg[/video]
cd 'bout 3mins


write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;J0-5r-ADBo0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0-5r-ADBo0[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
*read, read, learn, read*
*vote*


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*march prompts?*

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*vote *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;mHWr4WY9o24]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHWr4WY9o24[/video]
less than 4mins
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
[Chorus]
All my life I've stuck to the rhythm of the drums inside my head
Longing for the sweet sound of my mama
Make them all walk this way
All my life I've stuck to the rhythm of the drums inside my head
Longing for the sweet sound of my mama
Make them all walk this way

[Bridge]
There's a light for you, burning for you
Oh, my mama said: "It is burning for you
Oh, don't let it go, oh, don't let it it go
You'll find a way, baby, make them all burn."
(You'll make them all burn)

[Verse 1]
I'm a post-teen monster, bold and blind
From the top of my head to the shaking ground
Blame the billboards cause they've let me down
I'm a symphony of the world gone wild
(What a pretty sight)
And I spit and I cry for the dirty mind
Never really got it, baby
(You'll make them all burn)

[Pre-Chorus]
But I think about it all the time
Tough luck, when, oh, will the days come around
Boy I am thinking 'bout it all the time (ooohh)
(You'll make them all burn)

[Chorus]
All my life I've stepped to the rhythm of the drums inside my head
Longing for the sweet sound of my mama
Make them all walk this way

[Bridge]
There's a light for you, burning for you
Oh, my mama said: "It is burning for you
Oh, don't let it go, oh, don't let it it go
You'll find a way, baby, make them all burn."

[Verse 2]
I’m a bug in your eardrum, that’s my luck
(That's my luck)
And I won’t, won’t stop ‘til the day I die
You’ll never get my posse and I
We’re a symphony of the world gone wild
(What a pretty sight)
And we long for the place where we can be found
Burning like a star in our minds
(You’ll make them all burn)

[Pre-Chorus]
But I think about it all the time
Tough luck, when, oh, will the days come around
Boy I am thinking 'bout it all the time (oohh)
(You'll make them all burn)
[/spoiler2]

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
*read, read, learn, read*
*vote*


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*march prompts?*

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*vote *

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;yycrn35yzZw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yycrn35yzZw[/video]
slpthf less than 5mins

[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
I'm still here

She was your childhood friend
All of your heart you gave her
And though the times have changed her
She'll always be home

(Chorus)
Losing yourself, you did a good thing
Truth never hurt, you did a good thing
In spite of yourself, you did a good thing
Truth will be told, you did a good thing

I'm still here

She was your childhood sweetheart
(so understand)
All of this trouble you feel
(time can't take her from you)
The time won't take her from you
She'll always be home

(Repeat Chorus)
You did a good, good thing

And I'll miss you for the longest time
Our lovely view was the best I've known
Tears on my face have fallen so
So long there can be no harder way
[/spoiler2]

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
*read, read, learn, read*
*vote*


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*march prompts?*
**hurry* time*
*poll up tomorrow.ish*

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*vote *
*less than *5* days*

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?

**not for everyone*
*post2k version.ing**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;u1kZ9zYr7kk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1kZ9zYr7kk[/video]
dp less than 4mins selective retro-reack


write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
*read, read, learn, read*
*vote*


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*march prompts?*
**hurry* time*
*poll up tomorrow.ish*

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*vote *
*less than *5* days*

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;NdYWuo9OFAw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdYWuo9OFAw[/video]
ggd less than 4mins _selective retroism_


write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*march prompts?*
**hurry* time*
*poll up today.ish*

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*vote *
*less than *4* days*

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;NebCq0_uVO8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NebCq0_uVO8[/video]
less than 3mins


write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*march prompts?*
**hurry* time*
*poll up now.ish*

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*vote *
*less than *4* days*

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;E3x_dLVTEuA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3x_dLVTEuA[/video]
less than 4mins

yeah.
did you catch that?!

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;P_eNqHl4K-c]https://youtu.be/P_eNqHl4K-c[/video]

a good song will always be a good song....comment below


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*march prompt poll up now.ish*

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*vote *
*less than *3* days*

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**NO PROMOTION OF*
*NO ENDORSEMENT OF*
*creative process consideration(s) only**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;LQj--Kjn0z8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQj--Kjn0z8[/video]
'bout 3mins _selective relative-retroism_
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
[Verse 1]
It ain't no joke I'd like to buy the world a toke
And teach the world to sing in perfect harmony
And teach the world to snuff the fires and the liars
Hey I know it's just a song but it's spice for the recipe
This is a love attack, I know it went out but it's back
It's just like any fad, it retracts before impact
And just like fashion it's a passion for the with-it and hip
If you got the goods they'll come and buy it
Just to stay in the clique

[Chorus]
So don't delay, act now, supplies are running out
Allow, if you're still alive, six to eight years to arrive
And if you follow, there may be a tomorrow
But if the offer's shunned
You might as well be walking on the sun

[Verse 2]
Twenty-five years ago they spoke out and they broke out
Of recession and oppression and together they toked
And they folked out with guitars around a bonfire
Just singing and clapping, man, what the hell happened?
Then some were spellbound some were hell-bound
Some they fell down and some got back up and
Fought back against the melt down
And their kids were hippie chicks, all hypocrites
Because fashion is smashing the true meaning of it

[Chorus]
So don't delay, act now, supplies are running out
Allow, if you're still alive, six to eight years to arrive
And if you follow, there may be a tomorrow
But if the offer's shunned
You might as well be walking on the sun

[Verse 3]
It ain't no joke when a mama's handkerchief is soaked
With her tears because her baby's life has been revoked
The bond is broke up, so choke up and focus on the close up
Mr. Wizard can't perform no godlike hocus-pocus
So don't sit back, kick back and watch the world get bushwhacked
News at ten, your neighborhood is under attack
Put away the crack before the crack puts you away
You need to be there when your baby's old enough to relate

[Chorus]
So don't delay, act now, supplies are running out
Allow, if you're still alive, six to eight years to arrive
And if you follow, there may be a tomorrow
But if the offer's shunned
You might as well be walking on the sun

[Outro]
You might as well be walking on the sun
You might as well be walking on the sun
You might as well be walking on the sun
You might as well be walking on the sun
[/spoiler2]

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*march prompt poll up now.ish*

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*vote *
*less than *3* days*

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**NO PROMOTION OF*
*NO ENDORSEMENT OF*
*creative process consideration(s) only**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;qA1nGPM9yHA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA1nGPM9yHA[/video]
less than 5mins _selective relative-retroism_
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
[Verse 1]
We've all seen the man at the liquor store beggin' for your change
The hair on his face is dirty, dreadlocked and full of mange
He ask the man for what he could spare with shame in his eyes
"Get a job, you fucking slob" is all he replies

[Hook]
God forbid you ever had to walk a mile in his shoes
Cause then you really might know what it's like to sing the blues
Then you really might know what it's like (what it's like)
Then you really might know what it's like (what it's like)
Then you really might know what it's like (what it's like)
Then you really might know what it's like (what it's like)

[Verse 2]
Mary got pregnant from a kid named Tom who said he was in love
He said. "Don't worry about a thing, baby doll
I'm the man you've been dreamin' of."
But three months later he said he won't date her or return her calls
And she sweared, "Goddamn, if I find that man, I'm cuttin' off his balls!"
And then she heads for the clinic and she gets some static walkin' through the door:
They call her a killer, and they call her a sinner, and they call her a whore!

[Hook 2]
God forbid you ever had to walk a mile in her shoes
Cause then you really might know what it's like to have to choose
Then you really might know what it's like (what it's like
Then you really might know what it's like (what it's like)
Then you really might know what it's like (what it's like)
Then you really might know what it's like (what it's like)

[Bridge]
I've seen a rich man beg
I've seen a good man sin
I've seen a tough man cry
I've seen a loser win
And a sad man grin
I heard an honest man lie
I've seen the good side of bad
And the down side of up
And everything between
I licked the silver spoon
Drank from the golden cup
Smoked the finest green

I stroked the baddest dimes
At least a couple of times
Before I broke their heart

You know where it ends
Yo, it usually depends
On where you start

[Verse 3]
I knew this kid named Max
He used to get fat stacks out on the corner with drugs
He liked to hang out late at night
Liked to get shit faced
And keep pace with thugs

Until late one night there was a big gunfight
Max lost his head
He pulled out his chrome .45
Talked some shit
And wound up dead

Now his wife and his kids are caught in the midst of all of his pain
You know it comes that way
At least that's what they say
When you play the game

[Hook]
God forbid you ever had to wake up to hear the news
Cause then you really might know what it's like to have to lose
Then you really might know what it's like (what it's like)
Then you really might know what it's like (what it's like)
Then you really might know what it's like (what it's like)
To have to lose...
[/spoiler2]

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;Fo6iCbUwZvE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fo6iCbUwZvE&amp;list=PLt9hpzSJnfNJqOegP6ABFfS6  L0DTuxGtT&amp;index=86&amp;t=0s[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

^
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
[Hook]
Exhale particles
Everyone is capable of something that's impossible
Even when you're wavy
You just utter certain verses in a means to save me
I'm not one for fuck shit
I'm on some stick inside the mud is never stuck shit
Baby we on some vacation just for fun shit
Grey goose orange underneath the sunset

[Verse]
Real true love shit
Baby unwind slip out of the sundress
No ones ever upset
Dispell emotions keep allowing us to co-exist
We have something special and you know this
Faker zed mode I would never throw this
No mood tip toeing
Both of us just dove in

9pm spring evenings
Sit close i can't hear you when the rain hit
Entrance lighting had your face lit up
No future memory could erase it

Made it thru the worst days
Still love you, though I never got to say it
I don't think i could've faced it
But I've realized my placement

[Chorus]
Ill always love you
Ill always love you
Ill always love you
Ill always love you
Ill always love you
Ill always love you
Ill always love you
Ill always love you

[Hook]
Exhale particles
Everyone is capable of something that's impossible
Even when you're wavy
You just utter certain verses in a means to save me
I'm not one for fuck shit
I'm on some stick inside the mud is never stuck shit
Baby we on some vacation just for fun shit
Grey goose orange underneath the sunset
[/spoiler2]
*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote*
*march prompt poll up now.ish*

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*vote *
**1* day*

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*new prompt day*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**NO PROMOTION OF*
*NO ENDORSEMENT OF*
*creative process consideration(s) only*
*language**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;2aMTP6Sxywk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aMTP6Sxywk[/video]
4mins 

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote*
*march prompt poll up now.ish*

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*vote *
**1* day*

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*new prompt day*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**NO PROMOTION OF*
*NO ENDORSEMENT OF*
*creative process consideration(s) only**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;SlPhMPnQ58k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlPhMPnQ58k[/video]
'bout 3mins 

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;BdrSYXXr4r0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdrSYXXr4r0[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

^
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
Why don't you shake me down till I come back around
Pushin' through the grapevine you never made a sound
Such a weird flex to say "My sun gave you the shade"
Thought for once that you could act your age

I'll tune you out
Till we all calm down

Watch me break
While you run around with nothing to say
You toss and then you turn in your sleep
It tears me up inside
I'll tune you out
Till we all calm down

We're wrecked to the Nth degree
Reflecting society
I expect in due time we'll see
There's nothing left to say

I'll tune you out
Till we all calm down

Watch me break
While you run around with nothing to say
You toss and then you turn in your sleep
It tears me up inside
I'll tune you out
Till we all calm down

Maybe, someday, you'll see it differently
Someday, you'll see, you still got so much to love
Maybe, someday, you'll want to resonate
Maybe, someday, someday, you'll see

Watch me break
While you run around with nothing to say
You toss and then you turn in your sleep
It tears me up inside
I'll tune you out
Till we all calm down
I'll tune you out
Till we all calm down
[/spoiler2]
*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote*
*march prompt poll up now.ish*

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*vote *
**to* day*

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*new prompt day*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**NO PROMOTION OF*
*NO ENDORSEMENT OF*
*creative process consideration(s) only*
*language**_(to some)_


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;ondvtvKiyvo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ondvtvKiyvo[/video]
less than 5mins 

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote*
*march prompt poll up now.ish*

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*vote *
**to* day*

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*new prompt day*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**NO PROMOTION OF*
*NO ENDORSEMENT OF*
*creative process consideration(s) only*
*language**_(to some...k. 'prolly not so much.)_ 


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;t_cK_cIydHY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_cK_cIydHY[/video]
'bout 4mins
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
I have no other way
There is a price to pay
For what the man will say
That I was a million miles away
In a promise full of steam
It could take no vacant dream
To persuade me to believe

I think just don't fight it
Don't fight it, don't fight it
If you don't know what it is
If you don't know what it is
I think just don't fight it
Don't fight it, don't fight it
If you don't know what it is
If you don't know what it is

I left my heart in places
Forgot everyone of their faces
And tried to navigate a broken path
Of which I may have helped create
In any incident, this is never no accident
To stand alone and
Let the silence make itself at home

Ah, give it up
Those dirty tricks
No quick fix, can undo it
Ah, give it up
I won't resist
My answers always this

I said don't fight it
Don't fight it, don't fight it
If you don't know what it is
If you don't know what it is

Just don't fight it
Don't fight it, don't fight it
If you don't know what it is
If you don't know what it is

Where has my light gone?
Where has my fight gone?
What keeps us burning when the fire is long gone?
When I can't relate to that voice without a face
Should I be afraid or is it just a voice I did create?

Ah, give it up
Those dirty tricks
No quick fix, can undo it
Ah, give it up
I won't resist
My answers always this

I said don't fight it
Don't fight it, don't fight it
If you don't know what it is
If you don't know what it is

Just don't fight it
Don't fight it, don't fight it
If you don't know what it is
If you don't know what it is
Just don't fight it
Don't fight it, don't fight it
If you don't know what it is
If you don't know what it is
Just don't fight it
Don't fight it, don't fight it
If you don't know what it is
If you don't know what it is

(No don't fight it. Don't know what it is, don't know what it is.)
(No don't fight it. Don't know what it is, don't know what it is.)
(No don't fight it. Don't know what it is, don't know what it is.)
[/spoiler2]
write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;JXzaAyCPP4A]https://youtu.be/JXzaAyCPP4A[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

^
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
Do you know where you're going to?
Do you like the things that life is showing you?
Where are you going to?
Do you know?

Do you get what you're hoping for?
When you look behind you
There's no open door
What are you hoping for?
Do you know?

Once we were standing still in time
Chasing the fantasies that filled our minds
You knew i loved you
But my spirit was free
Laughing at the question
That you once ask me

Do you know where you're going to?
Do you like the things that life is showing you?
Where are you going to?
Do you know?

Now, looking back in all we pass
We've let so many dreams
Just slip through our hands
Why must we wait so long before we see
How sad the answers to those questions can be?

Do you know where you're going to?
Do you like the things that life is showing you?
Where are you going to?
Do you know?

Do you get what you're hoping for?
When you look behind you
There's no open door
What are you hoping for?
Do you know?
[/spoiler2]
*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote*
*march prompt poll up now.ish*

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*winner thread*

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

*not for everyone*
*cgi/rpg animation*
*creative processing, please*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;4cI37Pshu1E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cI37Pshu1E[/video]
'bout 3mins

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote*
*march prompt poll up now.ish*

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*winner thread*

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;BxyGSa730CM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxyGSa730CM[/video]
less than 3mins

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote*
*march prompt poll up now.ish*

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*winner thread*

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;8Zx6RXGNISk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Zx6RXGNISk[/video]
'bout 3mins _selective relative-retroism_
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
[Verse 1]
Here's to bein' human
All the pain and sufferin'
There's beauty in the bleedin'
At least you feel somethin'
I wish I knew what it was like
To care enough to carry on
I wish I knew what it was like
To find a place where I belong

[Chorus]
But I am machine, I never sleep
I keep my eyes wide open
I am machine, a part of me
Wishes I could just feel somethin'
I am machine, I never sleep
Until I fix what's broken
I am machine, a part of me
Wishes I could just feel somethin'

[Verse 2]
Here's to bein' human
Takin' it for granted
The highs and lows of livin'
To getting second chances
I wish I knew what it was like
To care about what's right or wrong
I wish someone could help me find
Find a place where I belong

[Chorus]
But I am machine, I never sleep
I keep my eyes wide open
I am machine, a part of me
Wishes I could just feel somethin'
I am machine, I never sleep
Until I fix what's broken
I am machine, a part of me
Wishes I could just feel somethin'

[Bridge]
It wasn't supposed to be this way
We were meant to feel the pain
I don't like what I am becoming
Wish I could just feel something

[Chorus]
I am machine, I never sleep
I keep my eyes wide open
I am machine, a part of me
Wishes I could just feel somethin'
I am machine, I never sleep
Until I fix what's broken
I am machine, a part of me
Wishes I could just feel somethin'
[/spoiler2]
write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote*
*march prompt poll up now.ish*

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*winner thread*

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;GqheY8Yz5to]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqheY8Yz5to[/video]
less than 4mins
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
All I want is something good
It gets harder every time
She is leaving here tonight
Take a breath
Take your time
Spread your wings and rise

Make a mark upon the wall
Paint your face and pass the time
Close your eyes as she ascends
Hold your breath and ease your mind
Forty thousand times
Time fades into the night

They descend and then they climb
Feathers falling through the night
Have you seen Ohio rise?
It has been four days and nights

All I want is something fine
It gets harder every time
She is sleeping far away
Take a breath
Take your time
Spread your wings and rise
Rise into the black Ohio skies

They descend and then they climb
Feathers falling through the night
Have you seen Ohio rise?
It has been four days and nights, nights
[/spoiler2]
write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote, *HURRY**
*march prompt poll up now.ish, *HURRY**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*winner thread*

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**creative processing**

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;9pnFW1RTvoA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pnFW1RTvoA[/video]
'bout 3mins

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote, *HURRY**
*march prompt poll up now.ish, *HURRY**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*winner thread*

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**creative processing**

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;78JhMJfWloY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78JhMJfWloY[/video]
less than 4mins

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;rTpBiuQnZmY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTpBiuQnZmY&amp;list=PLt9hpzSJnfNJqOegP6ABFfS6  L0DTuxGtT&amp;index=103[/video]

Hooked on this guy.


----------



## -xXx-

^
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
[Intro]
Yeah
(Watch me) fall
Watch me fall

[Hook]
Life had left me
Reaching for time
I know you feel the same (I know you feel the same)
With everything we'd had
Promised each other
Floating away (I just float away)

[Verse]
I found a clear path
Through the leaves
I chopped down all of the trees
By hand help me up from my knees
I'll stand in the breeze
Carrying you and me
Through the rough ahead
Time
Isn't a factor tonight
After all of the fights
I still keep your sight
I'd still hold you tight
I'd still make you mine
Despite prior rides
'Could never say what you want me to say, yeah
Now I'd go back and erase it for you
Making this tape in my basement for you
Out in the city, I'd brave it for you
Smoke half the woods and I'd save it for you
Everything that had been driving me crazy
I'd trade it all in a second for you
I might not have enough paper for you
I half the dinner I'm saving the food
Just so you could get home and come eat with me too
Smoking on purple, I'm kissing a bruise
Low on my money with nothing to do
If I had some to give, I would give it to you
Datin' a fool
Baby, I'd treat you better you know I would too

[Hook]
Life had left me
Reaching for time
I know you feel the same (I know you feel the same)
With everything we'd had
Promised each other
Floating away (float away)
Life had left me
Reaching for time
I know you feel the same (feel the fucking same)
With everything we'd had
Promised each other
Floating away (float away)
[/spoiler2]
*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote*
*with love**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*little love for the judges, puhleeez*
*gfc people's choice vote, *HURRY**
*march prompt poll up now.ish, *HURRY**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*winner thread*

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;ZgGP7XSCta4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgGP7XSCta4[/video]
'bout 4mins

_...You seem to have the weight of the world
Upon your bony shoulders, well hold on..._

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote*
*with love**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*little love for the judges, puhleeez*
*gfc people's choice vote, *HURRY**
*march prompt poll up now.ish, *HURRY**

**February Poetry Challenge - bond(s)**
*winner thread*

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;lBxOpw4Yz_U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBxOpw4Yz_U[/video]
less than 5mins

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+ 



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;9tRgYfQ48A0]https://youtu.be/9tRgYfQ48A0[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote*
*napo2020?**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*little love for the judges, puhleeez*
*tuesday.ish*
*gfc people's choice vote, results*

**March LM Challenge - retell a fairy tale**

**March Poetry Challenge - justice served**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;47N96WqnqMI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47N96WqnqMI[/video]
'bout 3mins

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+  ?



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote*
*napo2020?**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*little love for the judges, puhleeez*
*tuesday.ish*
*gfc people's choice vote, results*

**March LM Challenge - retell a fairy tale**

**March Poetry Challenge - justice served**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;bPLWBhNW3FM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPLWBhNW3FM[/video]
less than 5mins _selective retroism_

_...those gentle voices i hear
explain it all with a sigh..._

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+  ?



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote*
*napo2020?**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*little love for the judges, puhleeez*
*tuesday.ish*
*gfc people's choice vote, results*

**March LM Challenge - retell a fairy tale**

**March Poetry Challenge - justice served**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**questionable images*
*for some*
*creative processing**



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;xmUZ6nCFNoU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmUZ6nCFNoU[/video]
less than 5mins _selective retroism_

_genius_lyrics?_

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+  ?



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;FIvOvnb63iA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIvOvnb63iA[/video]
'bout 1min

*wink, wink*


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote*
*napo2020?**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*little love for the judges, puhleeez*
*tuesday.ish*
*gfc people's choice vote, results*

**March LM Challenge - retell a fairy tale**

**March Poetry Challenge - justice served**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*



 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;QOPZj769tIU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOPZj769tIU[/video]
'bout 11mins


write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+  ?



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;LPE83E4gtbU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPE83E4gtbU&amp;list=PLt9hpzSJnfNJqOegP6ABFfS6  L0DTuxGtT&amp;index=135[/video]

This is why I don't listen to the radio.


----------



## -xXx-

^
[spoiler2="perlyricsfreak"]
lyrics_freak
[Intro]
Oh
Yeah

[Hook]
Where would we be if nothing had happened?
If you take a look at the mirror can you
See yourself a little bit clearer
And what can I say if things never turned out this way
Can you turn it all around
Put a bullet straight through the hourglass
Keep the feelings even if we always
Let time pass us by
We're always on the run until we die
But I don't wanna think about that think about that
But it always comes right back right back like you do

[Verse]
So come right back to me, even if i'm too far away
But we don't gotta stress about this
Stress about all the things that we can't even change
Yea I miss you, but it's how things are
I miss when you were still the person I could call
But I know this is our own fates
So tomorrow is where you'll stay

[Hook 2]
Where would we be if nothing had happened
If you take a look in the mirror can you
See things a little bit clearer
And what can I say if things never turned out this way
Can you turn it all around
Put a bullet straight through the hourglass
Keep the feelings even if we always
Let time pass us by
We're always on the run until we die
But I don't wanna think about that think about that
But it always comes right back right back like you do

[Bridge]
So come right back to me, even if i'm too far away
But we don't gotta stress about this
Stress about all the things that we can't even change

[Hook 3]
And what can I say if things never turned out this way
Can you turn it all around
Put a bullet straight through the hourglass
Keep the feelings even if we always
Let time pass us by
We're always on the run until we die
But I don't wanna think about that think about that
But it always comes right back right back like you do
[/spoiler2]

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote*
*napo2020?**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote, results*
*gfc scores*
*LOTS of LOVE for the judges, puhleeez*
*excellence is showin'*
*all around!*

**March LM Challenge - retell a fairy tale**

**March Poetry Challenge - justice served**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;1dF_FtLRyWw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dF_FtLRyWw[/video]
less than 4mins _selective retroism_

*no one's watchin'*
*...you're a champion....*
*noice moves!!!*

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+  ?



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote*
*napo2020?**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote, results*
*gfc scores*
*LOTS of LOVE for the judges, puhleeez*
*excellence is showin'*
*all around!*

**March LM Challenge - retell a fairy tale**

**March Poetry Challenge - justice served**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**mostly appropriate*
*word "idiot" does appear*
*in closing statement*
*creative processing**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;Gtffv9bpB-U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gtffv9bpB-U[/video]

_...little pig
....little pig
.....lemme in...
'yo wolf-face....._


write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+  ?



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote*
*napo2020?**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote, results*
*gfc scores*
*LOTS of LOVE for the judges, puhleeez*
*excellence is showin'*
*all around!*

**March LM Challenge - retell a fairy tale**

**March Poetry Challenge - justice served**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**creative processing**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;hr-I6-gxecg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hr-I6-gxecg[/video]
10ishmins
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
[Intro: Mr. Skull]
Run, run as fast as you can you can't catch me I'm the ginger bread man
You can look, look as hard as you can you can't see me I'm the ginger bread man
Or the family of man but never mind me I'm just a ginger bread man

[Verse 1: The Weaver (Laurie Amat)]
Only hours away could be a man with a million dollars
Only minutes away could be a guy with a gun
Only seconds away could be a love that will last forever
But if it gets away there might not ever be one

[Verse 2: The Dying Oilman (Mr. Skull)]
I could be good maybe I'm crazy
I could be good maybe I'm mad
I could be good don't get in my way
Because I could be good but I'm bad

[Verse 3: The Sold Out Artist (Todd Rundgren)]
Out in the streets
And under the sun
I kissed his feet
And loaded his gun
Sooner or later
Everyone does
Everybody feeds the fat boy
Everybody feeds the fat boy

[Verse 4: The Aging Musician (Todd Rundgren)]
Once upon a time I played electric guitar
And they said I was a rock & roll star
Now no body calls me on the telephone
So I sit and watch my tv all alone
Maybe if I put a bullet in my brain
They’d remember me like Kurt Cobain
And the parasites on MTV
Would wipe their eyes and act like they knew me
But I wouldn't be a hero I'd be dead
Just a corpse beside a note that read
If you like to pretend that you'll never get old
You got what it takes to rock n' roll

Jagger...

[Verse 5: The Old Woman (Molly Harvey)]
Angel answer my prayers
Answer my prayers tonight
Tell me if anyone cares
If I do what I might
Angel answer my prayers
And tell me if any one else
Knows how much I am scared
That I might murder myself
[/spoiler2]


write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+  ?



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote*
*napo2020?**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote, results*
*gfc scores*
*LOTS of LOVE for the judges, puhleeez*
*excellence is showin'*
*all around!*

**March LM Challenge - retell a fairy tale**

**March Poetry Challenge - justice served**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**creative processing**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;sy1dYFGkPUE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy1dYFGkPUE[/video]
call it 3mins
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
_+pretty young thing_
[Intro]
Do the D-A-N-C-E
One, two, three, four, fight!
Stick to the B-E-A-T
Get ready to ignite
You were such a P-Y-T
Catching all the lights
Just easy as A-B-C
That's how you make it right!

[Hook]
Do the D-A-N-C-E
One, two, three, four, fight!
Stick to the B-E-A-T
Get ready to ignite
You were such a P-Y-T
Catching all the lights
Just easy as A-B-C
That's how you make it right!

[Bridge]
Do the D-A-N-C-E
Stick to the B-E-A-T
Just easy as A-B-C

[Chorus]
Do the dance, do the dance
The way you move is a mystery
Do the dance
You're always there for music and me
Do the dance
The way you move is a mystery
Do the dance
You're always there for music and me

[Hook]
Do the D-A-N-C-E
One, two, three, four, fight!
Stick to the B-E-A-T
Get ready to ignite
You were such a P-Y-T
Catching all the lights
Just easy as A-B-C
That's how you make it right!

[Chorus]
Do the dance, do the dance
The way you move is a mystery
Do the dance, do the dance
You're always there for music and me
Do the dance, do the dance
The way you move is a mystery
Do the dance, do the dance
You're always there for music and me

[Bridge]
Do the D-A-N-C-E
Do the dance, do the dance
Stick to the B-E-A-T
Do the dance, do the dance
You were such a P-Y-T
Do the dance, do the dance
Just easy as A-B-C
Do the dance, do the dance

[Verse]
Under the spotlight
Neither black nor white
It doesn't matter
Do the dance, do the dance
As strong as you might
Working day and night
Whatever happens
Do the dance, do the dance
Under the spotlight
Neither black nor white
It doesn't matter
Do the dance, do the dance
As strong as you might
Working day and night
Whatever happens

[Chorus]
Do the dance, do the dance
The way you move is a mystery
Do the dance
You're always there for music and me

[Outro]
The way you move is a mystery   
[/spoiler2]

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+  ?



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## Amnesiac

[video=youtube_share;P2aWWQkC9HQ]https://youtu.be/P2aWWQkC9HQ[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

^
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
[Sample]
"There are warnings of gales in Viking, Forties, Cromarty, Forth, Fisher, Dover, Wight, Portland, Plymouth, Finisterre, Sole, Lundy, Fastnet, Shannon, Rockall, Malin, Hebrides, Bailey, Fair Isle, Faeroes and Southeast Iceland."

[Interlude]

[Sample]
"The general synopsis at one-eight-double-o: low just north of Viking, nine double seven, moving steadily east-northeast. Low 300 miles south of Iceland."

[Sample]
"Atlantic low forming, moving steadily northeast."

[Interlude]

[Sample]
"A ridge of high pressure has swayed between North and South Utsire. The area forecast for the next twenty-four hours. Viking, Forties, Cromarty, Forth."
[/spoiler2]

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote*
*napo2020?**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote, results*
*gfc scores*
*LOTS of LOVE for the judges, puhleeez*
*excellence is showin'*
*all around!*

**March LM Challenge - retell a fairy tale**

**March Poetry Challenge - justice served**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**creative processing**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;a8uDteJJXVk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8uDteJJXVk[/video]
'bout 3mins _selective relative retroism_


write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+  ?



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote*
*napo2020?**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote, results*
*gfc scores*
*LOTS of LOVE for the judges, puhleeez*
*excellence is showin'*
*all around!*

**March LM Challenge - retell a fairy tale**

**March Poetry Challenge - justice served**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**creative processing**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;eM6rErmbl6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM6rErmbl6Q[/video]
'bout 3mins 

instrumental playlist with index?

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+  ?



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;B9OMQ43EWWQ]https://youtu.be/B9OMQ43EWWQ[/video]...google the duck


----------



## escorial

monkey man

[video=youtube_share;E7dq6w9klDg]https://youtu.be/E7dq6w9klDg[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;674KGKRQBPE]https://youtu.be/674KGKRQBPE[/video]...27


----------



## TuesdayEve

Dan Navarro- ‘Bullet Proof Heart’


----------



## -xXx-

*transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;7GEz6d5FWlg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GEz6d5FWlg[/video]
less than 5mins




TuesdayEve said:


> Dan Navarro- ‘Bullet Proof Heart’



_i had a dream
i flew like a bird
to the top of the mountain
and there you were

bathed in the shadows
alone in the dark
with a lock and chain around 
your bullet proof heart...._


----------



## Bloggsworth

Silver Shoes - Wishbone Ash

https://youtu.be/mPsmBLqJoHE


----------



## -xXx-

Bloggsworth said:


> Silver Shoes - Wishbone Ash
> https://youtu.be/mPsmBLqJoHE


*-substitutes "person"-
-imagines someone wants to be movie star-
-writes poem-* 

[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
Silver lady, lost in a haze
Rregretting what you are
The memory of your claim to fame
Is left to bitter stars
It hurts when people let you know
You're not a movie star
It's harder now than yesterday
As the lines begin to show

Waiting, crazy hotel lady
To try and get some wine
Waiting for the elevator
To take you to your blind

Silver shoes and see-through blues
Hit me right between the eyes

Cocktail bars, straight-edge cars
Are your dreams come true
Tomorrow shouldn't know it
But now it's showin' through and through

It hurts when people let you know
That you're not a movie star
[/spoiler2]
*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote*
*napo2020?**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote, results*
*gfc scores*
*LOTS of LOVE for the judges, puhleeez*
*excellence is showin'*
*all around!*

**March LM Challenge - retell a fairy tale**

**March Poetry Challenge - justice served**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**creative processing**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;6DJnvFBZ7pc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DJnvFBZ7pc[/video]
less than 4mins
read? 


write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+  ?



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote*
*napo2020?**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote, results*
*gfc scores*
*LOTS of LOVE for the judges, puhleeez*
*excellence is showin'*
*all around!*

**March LM Challenge - retell a fairy tale**

**March Poetry Challenge - justice served**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**creative processing**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;ezqTO4xaH6A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezqTO4xaH6A[/video]
call it 3mins

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+  ?



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote*
*napo2020?**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote, results*
*gfc scores*
*LOTS of LOVE for the judges, puhleeez*
*excellence is showin'*
*all around!*

**March LM Challenge - retell a fairy tale**

**March Poetry Challenge - justice served**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**creative processing**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;WDqX9GprwCo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDqX9GprwCo[/video]
less than 4mins


Provided to YouTube by DistroKid
Ugly Duckling · The Palmer Squares
Planet of the Shapes
℗ Stank Face Records
Released on: 2016-05-25
Auto-generated by YouTube.
Parental warning
Explicit lyrics
*ugly duckling*, less than 6mins

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+  ?



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote*
*napo2020?**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote, results*
*gfc scores*
*LOTS of LOVE for the judges, puhleeez*
*excellence is showin'*
*all around!*

**March LM Challenge - retell a fairy tale**
*draft done?*

**March Poetry Challenge - justice served**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**creative processing**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;MKuaEMmGfR8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKuaEMmGfR8[/video]
'bout 3mins
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
Where do I go when all that I see
Are fictitious takes on reality
Who will I seek to paint my dreams, or my life
Because I’ve tried real hard to seek out and find
An Open Heart, an Open Mind
Who will stand with me when I find
Wrong and Right

Where will I end up on this winding road
Well nobody cars and nobody knows
But there are many of us and it just goes to show
You’re not alone
When we reach there we hope to find
An Open Heart, an Open Mind
We’ll stand together through Wrong and Right
Till the End of Time
[/spoiler2]

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+  ?



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote*
*napo2020?**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote, results*
*gfc scores*
*LOTS of LOVE for the judges, puhleeez*
*excellence is showin'*
*all around!*

**March LM Challenge - retell a fairy tale**
*draft done?*

**March Poetry Challenge - justice served**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**creative processing**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;G4X5jphJyYQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4X5jphJyYQ[/video]
less than 5mins

_if wishes were fishes....?_


write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+  ?



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote*
*napo2020?**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote, results*
*gfc scores*
*LOTS of LOVE for the judges, puhleeez*
*excellence is showin'*
*all around!*

**March LM Challenge - retell a fairy tale**
*draft done?*

**March Poetry Challenge - justice served**
**mahpoets**
*be not peril-eyes-d*
<3

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**creative processing*
*most images family friendly**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;PF4oUAfZv0o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF4oUAfZv0o[/video]
'bout 4mins

smashing writer's block?
high probability....

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+  ?



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## Amnesiac

[video=youtube_share;qUnzkQKo2Co]https://youtu.be/qUnzkQKo2Co[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote*
*---watch those submission times---*
*napo2020?**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote, results*
*gfc scores*
*LOTS of LOVE for the judges, puhleeez*
*excellence is showin'*
*all around!*

**March LM Challenge - retell a fairy tale**
*draft done?*

**March Poetry Challenge - justice served**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**creative processing**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;dOEJ5EVrfvQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOEJ5EVrfvQ[/video]
less than 3mins

[spoiler2="perlyricsfandom"]

The ant and the grasshopper, everyone knows how the story goes
How the ant was diligent, never spent
Anything lightly, laboured wisely
And gathered his store for tomorrow

As for the grasshopper, clad in the summer sunshine
Light as the wind on the broken water
His song he gave to the summer days
Singing "Where the dance leads I'll follow"

Then came a hard winter, nothing grew, and the cold wind blew
But the ant was safe and sound, underground
Carefully counting his pile around him
Dividing his time until tomorrow

Now see the grasshopper, blown by the north wind's fury
Hungering for the easy summer
Comes to the ant and says, "My brother, give me bread
"Now's the dance that I must follow"

"Why did you waste the summer, summers don't last forever
"You're just an idle beggar, you must pay the price, sacrifice
"You wouldn't heed me, you took life easy
"Take the punishment that follows"

Now see the grasshopper reel like a dry leaf falling
Weaving a dance that will last forever
Back goes the ant to his nest to work, to feed, to rest
For him there will always be tomorrow

The ant and the grasshopper, everyone knows how the story goes
How the ant was diligent, never spent
Anything lightly, laboured wisely
And gathered his store for tomorrow

As for the grasshopper, clad in the summer sunshine
Light as the wind on the broken water
His song he gave to the summer days
Singing "Where the dance leads I'll follow"
[/spoiler2]

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+  ?



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote*
*---submissions due?---*
*napo2020?**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote, results*
*gfc scores*
*LOTS of LOVE for the judges, puhleeez*
*excellence is showin'*
*all around!*

**March LM Challenge - retell a fairy tale**
*draft done?*

**March Poetry Challenge - justice served**
**mahpoets**
*be not peril-eyes-d*
<3

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**creative processing*
*most images family friendly**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;zuOVOn7kkMI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuOVOn7kkMI[/video]
call it 3mins

smashing writer's block?
high probability....

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+  ?



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## EntrepreneurRideAlong

For some reason I can't listen to music with lyrics when I'm writing (maybe I'm weird?). So my go to is always background music from YouTube. Right now I'm using this program called Focus at Will, it's just background music. I'm listening to the "alpha chill" playlist to keep me zoned in and focused!


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote*
*---watch those submission times---*
give yourself permission
to submit, even if
you wanted more polish
or flow
we want to hear your voice​*napo2020?**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote, results*
*gfc scores*
*LOTS of LOVE for the judges, puhleeez*
*excellence is showin'*
*all around!*

**March LM Challenge - retell a fairy tale**
*draft done?*

**March Poetry Challenge - justice served**

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**creative processing**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;AELoYOpjHtA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AELoYOpjHtA[/video]
less than 4mins
turn down the volume the first time thru

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+  ?



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## -xXx-

*2020 ticky-clicky(s):*
**read, read, learn, read*
*vote*
*---submissions due?---*
give yourself permission
to submit, even if
you wanted more polish
or flow
we want to hear your voice​*napo2020?**


**Grand Fiction Invitational Challenge - halfway house**
*gfc people's choice vote, results*
*gfc scores*
*LOTS of LOVE for the judges, puhleeez*
*excellence is showin'*
*all around!*

**March LM Challenge - retell a fairy tale**
*draft done?*

**March Poetry Challenge - justice served**
**mahpoets**
*be not peril-eyes-d*
<3

**Mean and Lean Prize - Flash Fiction Challenge themes**
*looked at the prompt list yet?*
*vote, too?*

ask a few writers what a picture's worth
brilliant flash, click?
*hurry time*

**creative processing*
*most images family friendly**


 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;V9_li6cSB5o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9_li6cSB5o[/video]
less than 3mins

smashing writer's block?
high probability....

write, write?


_*musty's musts*
*and*
*other*
*tricky.ness(es)*_
    
+  ?



*got *goals**
*yeah*
*we *do* that!*

*Blog Foci*, please
_*nods approvingly*
*with thanks*
_
send a little love to WF bloggers
meaning full


----------



## kunox

[video=youtube_share;aD1J8yQb44c]https://youtu.be/aD1J8yQb44c[/video]


----------



## alice_attarado

Wir sind wie Eisblumen, wir blühen in der Nacht,
[video=youtube;o_8zQUY4t9g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_8zQUY4t9g[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;n4MwQ1TbT3Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4MwQ1TbT3Q[/video]


----------



## KenTR

[video=youtube;jm3UwFTBNys]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm3UwFTBNys[/video]


----------



## storytellerforlife

daughtry alive


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;SQXqZ8JJktw]https://youtu.be/SQXqZ8JJktw[/video]


----------



## Foxee

Well, you caught me listening to a Veggie Tales silly songs while I taught the kids to make pizza dough
[video=youtube_share;jEUJTo6-stg]https://youtu.be/jEUJTo6-stg[/video]
They did a nice job


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;Z0GFRcFm-aY]https://youtu.be/Z0GFRcFm-aY[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;XtSOlwL55nE]https://youtu.be/XtSOlwL55nE[/video]


----------



## Amnesiac

Posted, Blue Oyster Cult's, "Don't Fear The Reaper," before I saw that it already had been posted by Winston. GMTA/FSD. LOL


----------



## KenTR

[video=youtube;xwwrZKbJNxM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwwrZKbJNxM[/video]

This summer's theme song.


----------



## Amnesiac

The music, the lyrics... This whole song is like an ascending spiral that keeps winding higher and higher...... Amazing, incredible work.

[video=youtube_share;iB7oLn4FtFU]https://youtu.be/iB7oLn4FtFU[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;0R9k0yl8Atk]https://youtu.be/0R9k0yl8Atk[/video]

LMAO


----------



## KenTR

[video=youtube;VOWu4-cTV1I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOWu4-cTV1I[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;8NNn6Fc_R6E]https://youtu.be/8NNn6Fc_R6E[/video]


----------



## Foxee

[video=facebook_share;205292140568130]https://www.facebook.com/dentistsinging/videos/205292140568130/[/video]


----------



## Foxee

And here's some New Orleans style toe-tappy from Charlotte, NC!

[video=youtube_share;y7J63BQzmBM]https://youtu.be/y7J63BQzmBM[/video]


----------



## Amnesiac

Perfect for this covid crap.

[video=youtube_share;-KuYX3wrMGw]https://youtu.be/-KuYX3wrMGw[/video]


----------



## KenTR

[video=youtube;vGyElqvALbY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGyElqvALbY&amp;t=119s[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;UhYk8X3WnE8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhYk8X3WnE8[/video]


----------



## Foxee

This one goes to the castaways...we aren't done yet.
[video=youtube_share;_KXIbd-0M7M]https://youtu.be/_KXIbd-0M7M[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;4PUu3QajgTE]https://youtu.be/4PUu3QajgTE[/video]

There is only one Angela Gossow.


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;qtueQuXcuOU]https://youtu.be/qtueQuXcuOU[/video]


----------



## Foxee

The video for this is in the article which explains how this group pulled together a remote cell phone choir. Pretty cool project!


----------



## BornForBurning

[video=youtube;bF5ke8OvYbk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF5ke8OvYbk&amp;list=RDGMEM_v2KDBP3d4f8uT-ilrs8fQVMxcsNuU6rtfk&amp;index=8[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;4KUBjWTM25c]https://youtu.be/4KUBjWTM25c[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;af9N7UhTMA8]https://youtu.be/af9N7UhTMA8[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;C_ua8bgHQq4]https://youtu.be/C_ua8bgHQq4[/video]


----------



## Tyrisalthan

https://youtu.be/iE7qpl366cM<a href="https://youtu.be/iE7qpl366cM" target="_blank">[video=youtube_share;iE7qpl366cM]https://youtu.be/iE7qpl366cM[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;R7z2lJhaFds]https://youtu.be/R7z2lJhaFds[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=youtube;K_S1KSXfsKs]https://youtu.be/K_S1KSXfsKs[/video]

LET ME SHOW YOU

THE SONG

OF MY PEOPLE


----------



## SilverMoon

_Rembering_* John Prine *RIP 4/6/2020  
...................................,,,,.....Coronavirus

*"When I Get to Heaven"*

[video=youtube;JKPDFQRmG_M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKPDFQRmG_M[/video]


----------



## Sinister

[video=youtube;1uYWYWPc9HU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uYWYWPc9HU[/video]


-SIN


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;8hfhtxw0ruA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hfhtxw0ruA[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;351wGhomUNI]https://youtu.be/351wGhomUNI[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;0YAA7nivQng]https://youtu.be/0YAA7nivQng[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;RzRhcnN-2XQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzRhcnN-2XQ[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;ZEocf2BdrxE]https://youtu.be/ZEocf2BdrxE[/video]


----------



## Foxee

[video=youtube_share;xSayYNy28TA]https://youtu.be/xSayYNy28TA[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;8aZ4hxxNYv8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aZ4hxxNYv8[/video]


----------



## Winston

Felt like something a little more upbeat, and FUNKY...

[video=youtube_share;knGBDWLHxI8]https://youtu.be/knGBDWLHxI8[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;77-Gp_xB3Rw]https://youtu.be/77-Gp_xB3Rw[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;n5TpNmS4OX0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5TpNmS4OX0[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

https://youtu.be/4Ox_Pw8Dqo4


----------



## bdcharles

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIfXWR6HpWI


----------



## River Rose

https://youtu.be/QRuCPS_-_IA


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;DnTyAD3p0Tw]https://youtu.be/DnTyAD3p0Tw[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;MSJefGPT288]https://youtu.be/MSJefGPT288[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;nkFCILA8iQg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkFCILA8iQg&amp;list=PLt9hpzSJnfNIKvvrQKW8wN4p  mm0Xk1jpG&amp;index=31[/video]


----------



## River Rose

https://youtu.be/tgvbhxb9yk8


----------



## Ma'am

Clay Pigeons by John Prine

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0TOuVVAwQI


----------



## Ma'am

Kandi by One Eskimo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_tBHoRaxns


----------



## River Rose

https://youtu.be/N7dJFk2hk80


----------



## River Rose

https://youtu.be/ph9NQ8ASmX4


----------



## River Rose

https://youtu.be/jTTNWpag6fI


----------



## River Rose

[FONT=Roboto, Arial, sans-serif]Bbb[/FONT]https://youtu.be/YR5ApYxkU-U​


----------



## River Rose

https://youtu.be/AqAJLh9wuZ0


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;DJpzSN5U8FU]https://youtu.be/DJpzSN5U8FU[/video]


----------



## River Rose

https://youtu.be/ucVUEmjKsko


----------



## Ma'am

I Don't Believe You by Pink

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4o809far8Y&list=TLPQMTcwNTIwMjAtgKfHqwUjkw&index=2


----------



## bdcharles

_Slow Down_ by Múm. Clearly on a bit of a glitchy postrock jag this afternoon.

[video=youtube;wbPDfA0ok_8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbPDfA0ok_8[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;yrrnDWRcY3I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrrnDWRcY3I&amp;list=PLt9hpzSJnfNJqOegP6ABFfS6  L0DTuxGtT&amp;index=125[/video]


----------



## brookejeanxo

Parody Catharsis by Dance Gavin Dance. Their lyrics are a huge inspiration for my writing.


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;I_HZbtlGW-8]https://youtu.be/I_HZbtlGW-8[/video]


----------



## Jp

<a href="https://youtu.be/0oApghf_StU" target="_blank">[video=youtube;0oApghf_StU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oApghf_StU[/video]https://youtu.be/0oApghf_StU


----------



## Sycamore

Alright, I'm going to put my May playlist on shuffle for this post. (I skipped the first song; I wasn't in the mood). What played next was "Please Let Me Wonder" by The Beach Boys.
I have a great memory with this little tune. Some weeks ago, while walking barefoot in my darkened neighborhood, I played this song over and over. It hit the tender parts of me; it's instrumentation told an aching story, transcending Brian Wilson's simple lyrics. 
Don't misunderstand, I love the lyrics. In fact, "And please forgive my shaking, can't you tell my heart is breaking" always blows my mind-- that Brian was able to capture teenage vulnerability so simply.


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;SNrrgPUP9YA]https://youtu.be/SNrrgPUP9YA[/video]


----------



## Smith

brookejeanxo said:


> Parody Catharsis by Dance Gavin Dance. Their lyrics are a huge inspiration for my writing.



OMG, Afterburner is such an awesome album! I'm a big DGD fan, since before Tilian.

People mistake Mess's lyrics as meaningless, but they're much more than that. I guess if you write something cryptic enough it becomes meaningless to the average person, but still, their lyrics have meaning. But you have to be willing to make an effort to interpret them sometimes. It's worth doing in this case.

[video=youtube;t01VmIMipKU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t01VmIMipKU[/video]

Sorry to say I cannot compete with Tilian's biceps. Yet.


----------



## Foxee

This just wandered across my timeline and I was happy to see that Ray Stevens (When the Squirrel Went Berserk) is still making music.

[video=youtube_share;qtjceaknzHQ]https://youtu.be/qtjceaknzHQ[/video]


----------



## Jp

> This just wandered across my timeline and I was happy to see that Ray Stevens (When the Squirrel Went Berserk) is still making music.


Thanks for posting the Ray Stevens song, I had actually never heard Ray Stevens - The Mississippi Squirrel Revival. Much amused.


----------



## Winston

Good to see Punk is alive and kicking:

[video=youtube_share;Bp-KeVBNz0A]https://youtu.be/Bp-KeVBNz0A[/video]

If anyone gets offended, it's "pop-punk".  If most everyone gets offended, it's real Punk.


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;7WBWT1gg9sI]https://youtu.be/7WBWT1gg9sI[/video]


----------



## Foxee

[video=youtube_share;zUQiUFZ5RDw]https://youtu.be/zUQiUFZ5RDw[/video]
And to think, this wasn't even in 2020 yet.


----------



## Winston

I think I like BOC's version better, but I found this rendition refreshing...
And timely.  

[video=youtube_share;2ZcUXPphDDY]https://youtu.be/2ZcUXPphDDY[/video]


----------



## Foxee

[video=youtube_share;mdN1U9NvuIc]https://youtu.be/mdN1U9NvuIc[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;J3ELMj-fXzg]https://youtu.be/J3ELMj-fXzg[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;fJoZtgZzOPU]https://youtu.be/fJoZtgZzOPU[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;cLfLOhWYUB0]https://youtu.be/cLfLOhWYUB0[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

Haven't thought about this band in decades ... thanks Wikipedia Hole 

[video=youtube_share;c-s4BzjOCR4]https://youtu.be/c-s4BzjOCR4[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

Possibly the finest rock song (and video) in the history of the universe. It's got double-necked guitars, pyrotechnics, and a killer intro, which is why it can't be beat.

[video=youtube_share;EhjSzibOIH4]https://youtu.be/EhjSzibOIH4[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;Mb3iPP-tHdA]https://youtu.be/Mb3iPP-tHdA[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;nl5Uog-MDGo]https://youtu.be/nl5Uog-MDGo[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;lV9q6-v6wis]https://youtu.be/lV9q6-v6wis[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;UirVdBF0W6A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UirVdBF0W6A[/video]


write, write?


----------



## Attak88

Lower Class Brats - Im A Mess


----------



## RobMcC

Yes by McAlmont & Butler. Marvellous little number.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;tTXA3qkwxSo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTXA3qkwxSo[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*

[video=youtube;XwZ6c23tu34]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwZ6c23tu34[/video]
[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
genius_lyrics
[Verse 1]
18 with a hammer at my senior prom
Ripping couches in the basement of a country club
That was my first panic attack
I knew couldn’t get my youth all back
I got a temper from my old man, used to black out
Then I started drinking liquor 'til my cash ran down
I was living in the house with the band
Couldn’t pay rent, couldn’t keep a job, didn’t have a plan

[Pre-Chorus]
Some days, man I’ve got it all together
Most days though I’m just trying to get better

[Chorus]
Everybody’s got that something
We can’t fix with love or money
Even when it pulls me under
Get so high that it just seems funny
How many times can I fake it
Before it breaks me, I’m not okay
I’m not okay
Everyone feels like they’re crazy
Why can’t I say it? I’m not okay
I’m not okay!
I’m not okay

[Verse 2]
23 and skipping obligations
For some fake crush when I start to lose my patience
I get stoned on going too fast
And what a rush when we finally crash
I know a little bit more now than I used to
But at the cost I payed, I’m pretty sure I got screwed
I spent a few nights sleeping in my car
Took it too far a couple times getting kicked out of the bar
Some days, man I’ve got it all together
Most days though I’m just trying to get better

[Chorus]
Everybody’s got that something
We can’t fix with love or money
Even when it pulls me under
Get so high that it just seems funny
How many times can I fake it
Before it breaks me, I’m not okay
I’m not okay
Everyone feels like they’re crazy
Why can’t I say it? I’m not okay
I’m not okay!
I’m not okay

[Bridge]
Maybe when 50 I’ll figure it out
Get my s*** put together in a nice clean house
Maybe that’s a pipe dream

[Chorus]
Everybody’s got that something we can’t fix with love or money
Even when it pulls me under
Get so high that it just seems funny
How many times can I fake it
Before it breaks me, I’m not okay
I’m not okay
Everyone feels like they’re crazy
Why can’t I say it? I’m not okay
I’m not okay!

[/spoiler2]

write, write?


----------



## anubis608

I just found this and really enjoy it. Maja is the vocalist for Forever Still

https://youtu.be/rM7Xnd7XFBo


----------



## BigBagOfBasmatiRice

I was listening to this a few days ago...
Andrew Stein's first album - Smoke and Mirrors!
He has been making a lot of music before this, but he finally released an album! I'm so proud!
He did new versions of old songs, and even two acoustic versions!! So good!
But the best thing about it is seeing how much he has grown in his musical ability. You're listening to it and you're like: "He's experimenting with this! He's improved that!" It is so awesome and I got the good shivers:redface2:


----------



## Joker

[video=youtube_share;3KmLpdVR9Yw]https://youtu.be/3KmLpdVR9Yw[/video]


----------



## Joker

[video=youtube;3mQbvOumD0c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mQbvOumD0c[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;lSLXS0bjSCs]https://youtu.be/lSLXS0bjSCs[/video]

This shit is so addictive.


----------



## Joker

[video=youtube;4-R_qJYrGjs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-R_qJYrGjs&amp;list=RDdYpOkZGq-HE&amp;index=8[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;22MpXAD_uwU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22MpXAD_uwU[/video]


----------



## San Antone

Guy Clark - Randall Knife

[video=youtube;KY5MOUO464Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KY5MOUO464Q[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;jM8dCGIm6yc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM8dCGIm6yc[/video]

*july monthly challenges.
YOU can still get one in....*
jussayin'

write, _write_?


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;qlUFEx25U68]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlUFEx25U68[/video]


----------



## Joker

[video=youtube_share;-dcmCZGZI7M]https://youtu.be/-dcmCZGZI7M[/video]


----------



## Turnbull

Oh, that's the cover Infected Mushroom ripped off for their album Vicious Delicious.  Or the other way around.  I'm not sure.

In any case: https://soundcloud.com/djredlight/theon


----------



## -xXx-

*NOT FOR EVERYONE*
*NO*
*NOT*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;Ey--9XXlQqY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey--9XXlQqY[/video]
pop e, less than 4 mins


official music video premiere in about 20 hours, here

write, _write_?


----------



## Joker

[video=youtube_share;CSZAQ6-VFP0]https://youtu.be/CSZAQ6-VFP0[/video]

It's never too early for aggro metal :ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## Turnbull

Well...it's a bit hard to explain.  I was researching the violin and the experience of music school, and I came across this channel called Two Set Violin.  Eventually I ended up here.

[video=youtube;yfPuk2U49UA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfPuk2U49UA[/video]


----------



## Joker

[video=youtube_share;Oq-vxM-1y5M]https://youtu.be/Oq-vxM-1y5M[/video]


----------



## -xXx-

*NOT FOR EVERYONE*
*NO*
*NOT*
**THAT* word, several times*

 *transcend*
 *everyhere* *evernow*
[video=youtube;rZgeF5SrCAg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZgeF5SrCAg[/video]
x amb, looped it can be for hours


write, _write_?


----------



## Joker

[video=youtube_share;YaWoXZaJKW8]https://youtu.be/YaWoXZaJKW8[/video]


----------



## TripleFade

"Gymnopedies #3" by Erik Satie.


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;zhRzORqNa0E]https://youtu.be/zhRzORqNa0E[/video]


----------



## dither

" Ohhhhh wanna dance with sumbahhhdy".... On my radio. Whitney Houston.


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;iVImwSb4EYU]https://youtu.be/iVImwSb4EYU[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;2K5HC08XSO4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K5HC08XSO4[/video]


----------



## Joker

[video=youtube_share;BWOhhnzEZTY]https://youtu.be/BWOhhnzEZTY[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;-4HI1_LTWIk]https://youtu.be/-4HI1_LTWIk[/video]


----------



## Joker

[video=youtube_share;7JqKRqOmzi0]https://youtu.be/7JqKRqOmzi0[/video]


----------



## Cave Troll

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNYK6kHPq8M&list=WL&index=5


----------



## Joker

[video=youtube_share;FzlzdDlqYf0]https://youtu.be/FzlzdDlqYf0?list=RDFzlzdDlqYf0[/video]

FML


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;P-ixwoXCkA0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-ixwoXCkA0[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;eoAQcKRrWz0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoAQcKRrWz0[/video]Before anyone describes their observations... they have to see it. Not just think about it. They have to see it. The musics always helps


----------



## Lee Messer

Heres a different note.

[video=youtube;6ASvVpmTGSQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ASvVpmTGSQ[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;D4s8Sgm58Ek]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4s8Sgm58Ek[/video]


----------



## A97

Fallen by Harry Styles, not sure why but the melody makes me tear up even though I do not relate to the song.


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;G9kNjw22ieo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9kNjw22ieo[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;PX7LLua5NCM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX7LLua5NCM[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;39iyEq9SgVI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39iyEq9SgVI[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;-xYZM04JxnQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xYZM04JxnQ[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;1o2c4u7XwGo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o2c4u7XwGo[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;aoO5LYx1Kxc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoO5LYx1Kxc[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;jGALJwdBOX4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGALJwdBOX4[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;evpGu3eO0pY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evpGu3eO0pY[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;8Eh7xqWCFdU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Eh7xqWCFdU[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;-xE6nONHbV4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xE6nONHbV4[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;3v0ValW8Yqg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v0ValW8Yqg[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;4F9DxYhqmKw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4F9DxYhqmKw[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;kcPc18SG6uA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcPc18SG6uA[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;dluHzQhLcME]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dluHzQhLcME[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;9OFpfTd0EIs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OFpfTd0EIs[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;AHGvaQMClEo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHGvaQMClEo[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;N-pFfUu749E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-pFfUu749E[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;nGp08r14N40]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGp08r14N40[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;_8Ig8GII7AI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8Ig8GII7AI&amp;list=RD_8Ig8GII7AI&amp;start_radio  =1&amp;t=24[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;JIfiVIoX6HI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIfiVIoX6HI[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;HWelpY0O0jc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWelpY0O0jc[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;yS2IBMQIjDo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS2IBMQIjDo[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;rUGIocJK9Tc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUGIocJK9Tc[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;5GIrp4M664I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GIrp4M664I[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;lrEP3RPgEao]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrEP3RPgEao[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;GIuZUCpm9hc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIuZUCpm9hc[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;Fm72DPJCX58]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm72DPJCX58[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;DL-HvfVwZKM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL-HvfVwZKM[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;D9D0uyVjGBI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9D0uyVjGBI[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;-mvwam3GLBY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mvwam3GLBY[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;cWGE9Gi0bB0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWGE9Gi0bB0[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;Z-OytmtYoOI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-OytmtYoOI[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;FcJA2-Vq4xY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcJA2-Vq4xY[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;WQsSOkc0j3g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQsSOkc0j3g[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;7wRHBLwpASw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wRHBLwpASw[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;uAE6Il6OTcs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAE6Il6OTcs[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;yyw0xeOwVd0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyw0xeOwVd0[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;2TJ89C3Uu40]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TJ89C3Uu40[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;1khORkx9SPA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1khORkx9SPA[/video]



I always though Anne Rice did some groundbreaking work. Always creating a valid history behind her characters to help the story be more rich if not believable. It was like being in an actual parallel universe. Totally immersive.


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;4TbrjowVJH8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TbrjowVJH8[/video]


----------



## Joker

[video=youtube_share;LpC0SKU6O00]https://youtu.be/LpC0SKU6O00[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;BOHtRoJLiFE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOHtRoJLiFE[/video]


Reminded me of this... Going to use it for a fantasy book. Inspirational for depicting a fae type. Neried? Nymph? The eyes are stunning. Would stop me in my tracks any day. It's like a spell.


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;MbXWrmQW-OE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbXWrmQW-OE[/video]



We all have this in common


----------



## Robbie

[h=3]Bob Dylan
"Murder Most Foul"[/h]On November 22, 1963, President John F. Kennedy was assassinated. Only a month before, a 22-year-old Bob Dylan recorded one of his most prescient songs, "The Times They Are a-Changin'." Fifty-seven years later, Dylan has released his longest song, one that looks back on the cultural upheaval of the 1960s. What's fascinating is his use of cultural references to portray the times. There are movie references, pop culture references, and nods to more than 70 songs mentioned in this nearly 17-minute tale - a tale held together with some precision, violin, piano and barely a melody. Still, for those who are too young to know, it's a portrait of a time that invites investigation and for those who remember, it likely to spark memories. The times are still a-changin'. _—Bob Boilen_
Listen: Spotify / Apple / Amazon / YouTube


----------



## bdcharles

Ten hours of Blade Runner rain sounds ambience - what could be more perfect?

[video=youtube;llDMztU5JGk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llDMztU5JGk&amp;t=12423s[/video]


----------



## clark

JJ Grey, "The Sun Comes Shinin' Down". I just discovered this amazing man, who has had thousands of appearances world-wide, and I've never heard of him! His blues are from the heart, unique, and he's brilliant on the guitar. This song will have you in tears and simultaneous smiles.

https://youtu.be/7cYRs2SReps?t=10


----------



## Joker

[video=youtube_share;EcT_YkYCBYE]https://youtu.be/EcT_YkYCBYE[/video]

Extra chunky salsa. :ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## Joker

[video=youtube_share;R6McrBuCs7M]https://youtu.be/R6McrBuCs7M[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;4DH4FIGQzK0]https://youtu.be/4DH4FIGQzK0[/video]


----------



## john1298

[h=1]Sting - Fields Of Gold[/h]


----------



## bdcharles

Such an unbelievably funky tune [video=youtube;Xf1YF_MH1xc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xf1YF_MH1xc[/video]


----------



## Joker

[video=youtube_share;KwN_f0fTHoE]https://youtu.be/KwN_f0fTHoE[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube_share;UyKR_qINHLo]https://youtu.be/UyKR_qINHLo[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

Gaivota...

Very good. I can dance a rumba to that one. Very classy. Romantic too. I don't understand that language but she sounds beautiful. Need to date a Latin girl someday. Maybe I could pick up the language. What's the song about?


----------



## Winston

Lee Messer said:


> Gaivota...
> 
> Very good. I can dance a rumba to that one. Very classy. Romantic too. I don't understand that language but she sounds beautiful. Need to date a Latin girl someday. Maybe I could pick up the language. What's the song about?



It's Portuguese, so I only pick-up about every 4th word. The style is called "Fado".  It's a lamentful folk music inspired by laborers.  
I shouldn't listen to sad music, but it's very good sad music.


----------



## ladygarmadone17

Joker said:


> [video=youtube_share;KwN_f0fTHoE]https://youtu.be/KwN_f0fTHoE[/video]



ONE OF MY (CLASSIC) FAVE JAMS XD thanks for posting it 

Okie here’s what I’m listening to atm, yes it’s from a kids movie but the song is so inspiring and catchy for me that idc lol

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwkavVBX6pY 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Messer

[video=youtube;e3-5YC_oHjE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5YC_oHjE[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer

Red pilling people is often harsh. I am sorry if you are hurt by this. This is how it is in times of war.


[video=youtube;-xYZM04JxnQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xYZM04JxnQ[/video]


----------



## Joker

[video=youtube_share;vrFqhPx8XXM]https://youtu.be/vrFqhPx8XXM?list=RDvrFqhPx8XXM[/video]

This is unironically amazing.


----------



## Joker

[video=youtube_share;lWEgNEdo6WA]https://youtu.be/lWEgNEdo6WA[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

During lockdown I listened to loads of synthwave - and I'm not quite sure why but something about it really helped me; an appealing aesthetic of urban isolation combined with eternally shit weather perhaps, that made the months more manageable.

Anyway, here's Scandroid
[video=youtube;MkgR0SxmMKo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkgR0SxmMKo[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;EqP5tNX2KZ0]https://youtu.be/EqP5tNX2KZ0[/video]


----------



## kunox

[video=youtube_share;AlpZFz1bUf8]https://youtu.be/AlpZFz1bUf8[/video]


----------



## kunox

last one of these for awhile...

[video=youtube_share;Y8kMcf4kyIk]https://youtu.be/Y8kMcf4kyIk[/video]


----------



## TheManx

I've been listening to The Stooges _Funhouse _on and off for a couple of days. So much raw energy, and Iggy's singing is just off the charts. The sax parts are so crazy and unexpected. I read that Iggy told Steve Mackay to play like John Coltrane on acid...

[video=youtube;fkC2lauXCKU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkC2lauXCKU&amp;feature=emb_logo[/video]


----------



## Joker

[video]https://youtube.com/watch?v=H1i5HaQV9ck[/video]

I can't believe my dad was a teenager when this came out... still fresh as hell.


----------



## bdcharles

Joker said:


> https://youtube.com/watch?v=H1i5HaQV9ck
> 
> I can't believe my dad was a teenager when this came out... still fresh as hell.



Haha your dad is probably about the same age as me. Saw AIC at Lollapalooza in '93 at Baytown Raceway. They were pretty good. The guitarist's dad came out on stage when they played _Rooster_.

I missed Tool that day. What an idiot! Tool, man. Fuck. Mind you they only had one CD out then.

As for what I'm listening to now? I am getting obsessed with 8 hour _Blade Runner_ ambiance videos. The rain! The neon! The dead cityscapes! The existential hopelessness!
[video=youtube;V89GXivoXPc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V89GXivoXPc[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 64995

I love Eurovision. <3 <3 


I came across this song I did not know.
I can't stop listening to it ...
I love it <3


[video=youtube;gQy0PJEkQhA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQy0PJEkQhA[/video]


----------



## ladygarmadone17

Q: Why is this Ballerina song stuck in my head atm?

A: Sia that’s why lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4kNggoB22M


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;ucmsunDs3jE]https://youtu.be/ucmsunDs3jE[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

[video=youtube;wLlovxa3VJ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLlovxa3VJ0[/video]

I'm listening to this, and I don't care who knows it.


----------



## Matchu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk8EE8X5ZiU


----------



## Cautiously Optimistic

Layla with the cute electric guitar intro.


----------



## Joker

[video=youtube_share;bQtPzo-7AHs]https://youtu.be/bQtPzo-7AHs[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[h=1][/h][video=youtube;gYD3k23WooE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYD3k23WooE[/video]

and 
[h=1]Marilyn Manson - DON'T CHASE THE DEAD [/h]


----------



## Cautiously Optimistic

I'm the kinda guy who laughs at a funeral


----------



## ladygarmadone17

Cautiously Optimistic said:


> I'm the kinda guy who laughs at a funeral



Speaking of Which 

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gES4Z1ll9nI 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 64995

Heart Of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## bdcharles

[video=youtube;zzZzDbRp3z4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzZzDbRp3z4[/video]

Tuney tune-tune.


----------



## JJBuchholz

"Have You Ever Needed Someone So Bad" by Def Leppard.

Have listened to it a few times in the last couple of days to put my recent heartbreak into perspective. Music soothes the soul and helps repair broken hearts, sort of.

-JJB


----------



## ladygarmadone17

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clUkF4z6Q14

I always thought the line was, “Why did you leave your kids upon the table?” but yeah the correct word is keys. [emoji23]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ladygarmadone17

Another (sorta) great song I heard yesterday (Srry for the double post but) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIYuXJYaZWw


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube;qjuphuG3ndw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjuphuG3ndw&amp;list=RDo_duU0tmF2A&amp;index=3[/video]


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;PmILOL55xP0]https://youtu.be/PmILOL55xP0[/video]


----------



## Smith

Just listening to some of the OST from my favorite anime series of all time.

[video=youtube;qsL1ijWybus]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsL1ijWybus&amp;list=PLt9hpzSJnfNLEMNtT1jAa3jy  Js45pMex3&amp;index=13[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;rIlbRD9lbBI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIlbRD9lbBI[/video]

One of my favorites from the whole show.


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube;lQJFP1INGxs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQJFP1INGxs[/video]


----------



## Matchu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-NGe-b2rwQ


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;pH5Htik5wBw]https://youtu.be/pH5Htik5wBw[/video]


----------



## matthew1959

Right now I am listening to the Light Brigade Overture on WQXR out of New York.  I remember when my daughter was little I would bounce her on my knee to the Charge portion of the music.  Happy memories.


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;I-yfCIfFv-k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-yfCIfFv-k&amp;list=PLt9hpzSJnfNLEMNtT1jAa3jyJs45pMex3&amp;index=  74[/video]


----------



## Bilston Blue

[video=youtube;cKdj2Np8awA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKdj2Np8awA[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

The most uplifting jam in the world.
[video=youtube;gyDb4szpWmc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyDb4szpWmc[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

[h=1]Wishbone Ash - Silver Shoes[/h]https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwi7lOCM7fDsAhVYRBUIHfkOC0kQ3ywwAHoECA4QAg&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D-c5lRE5tc6A&usg=AOvVaw3EpKJmZWa1CWc07Yvgstlm


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube;XqLTe8h0-jo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqLTe8h0-jo[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 64995

Bohemian Rhapsody (The Original Soundtrack) Queen


----------



## kunox

if I get reborn in the next life... let the girl{hopefully I'm a she} be a beautiful, fierce, and badass as cali
[video=youtube_share;3VTkBuxU4yk]https://youtu.be/3VTkBuxU4yk[/video]


----------



## kunox

[video=youtube_share;0BNsnWppO0k]https://youtu.be/0BNsnWppO0k[/video]

Last one of these.. I am only posting two...lol....


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube_share;6DgBySfL1G0]https://youtu.be/6DgBySfL1G0[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

[video=youtube;iixrK4KA2QI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iixrK4KA2QI[/video]


----------



## Foxee

Quirky...I just binge-watched Chuck now and again gotta play the theme song.
[video=youtube_share;u7aDstrDMf0]https://youtu.be/u7aDstrDMf0[/video]


----------



## BostonsOwn

https://youtu.be/BrB0BxFk3k4

Faith No More - always amazing


----------



## Matchu

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ws46DuJABs[video]

This one has grown on me, lately.  A version with pics.  I didn't realise before number was quite so political.  A song that replaces wife's previous front-runner.  Notice symmetry, not gratuitous white lines of trousers, obvs:  ADULT WARNING

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpLKZdvqDDc[video]

...

fail fail fail, fail fail ffffahhhh


----------



## Babylonkid

Pearl Jam - Brain Of J.


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube;nOWjX4BpC24]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOWjX4BpC24[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

Not a song but a scene - this kid's acting is incredible. 

[video=youtube;a7e4q7Jy29E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7e4q7Jy29E[/video]


----------



## BornForBurning

[video=youtube;P09wimo1XFs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P09wimo1XFs[/video]


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Hey! I know that band. I like "Jeg er Frelst a For en Nade." 
[video=youtube;Phj0Pq3IM0k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Phj0Pq3IM0k[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube;LSrPDH7Mq58]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSrPDH7Mq58[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

This just ticks me right off; I love choral music, I love electronic music, and I used to work with one of the guys from SMD. What happened? Where did it all go so wrong? That should be me up there!

[video=youtube;cHvH3cxRc1o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHvH3cxRc1o&amp;t=388s[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

I don't think Grimes has the ability to produce a crap song.

[video=youtube;HpAsOEsamA0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpAsOEsamA0[/video]


----------



## Foxee

[video=youtube_share;wXLcLIN5xnw]https://youtu.be/wXLcLIN5xnw[/video]


----------



## Foxee

And a more serious contribution to musical goodness:

[video=youtube_share;dJ3ie_LddcI]https://youtu.be/dJ3ie_LddcI[/video]


----------



## OatmealMan

I've been listening to the whole album "sin sin sin" by le butcherettes on repeat. Specifically "The leibniz language" track. I was surprised to find that not only are they not french like their name would imply, they're actually from Guadalajara. They got produced by one of the leads from "at the drive in" as well. Its better than a lot of American post-punk.


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube_share;imGaOIm5HOk]https://youtu.be/imGaOIm5HOk[/video]


----------



## Smith

[video=youtube;6DPvy4K5aZk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DPvy4K5aZk&amp;t=1s[/video]

I think this is okay to share here. I took my favorite song off of Knuckle Puck's most recent album, and put it to my favorite anime film Your Name and made this. I can't monetize the video (and would never, even if I could) so I don't really benefit from plugging this except to maybe get some views, comments and hopefully likes.


----------



## Foxee

Tis the season to Make it So!

[video=youtube_share;sZt6eU5REN8]https://youtu.be/sZt6eU5REN8[/video]


----------



## escorial

Listened to evensong from Hereford cathedral earlier on BBC radio 3.....


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

I have been listening to this on repeat for the last couple days:
[video=youtube;aX7Jmn2EBW8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aX7Jmn2EBW8[/video]


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

I’m a lover of bluegrass music. I’m a lover of old gospels. I’m a lover of those talented singers who keep these old songs going for us. My grandfather, a man I adored, used to sing this song and I can still hear his voice from deep in eastern Kentucky hollows. I love these three versions of "I Am A Poor Wayfarin' Stranger" -- each one different and each one beautiful. What would we ever do without our music?

Hayde Bluegrass Orchestra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWIaeQFcbYg

Bill Monroe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI92oDdXazg

Rhiannon Giddens
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1Z4PAZX9Bs

The Christmas season always brings out the memories and the music I love.


----------



## bdcharles

Pamelyn Casto said:


> I’m a lover of bluegrass music. I’m a lover of old gospels. I’m a lover of those talented singers who keep these old songs going for us. My grandfather, a man I adored, used to sing this song and I can still hear his voice from deep in eastern Kentucky hollows. I love these three versions of "I Am A Poor Wayfarin' Stranger" -- each one different and each one beautiful. What would we ever do without our music?
> 
> Hayde Bluegrass Orchestra
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWIaeQFcbYg
> 
> Bill Monroe
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI92oDdXazg
> 
> Rhiannon Giddens
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1Z4PAZX9Bs
> 
> The Christmas season always brings out the memories and the music I love.



Great song, great versions. We did that with our local choir. Always got a good reception. It was kind of our set piece, could bust it out anywhere.


----------



## bdcharles

Now here's my new favourite workout / jogging / exercise listen 
[video=youtube;ndiE2eTgmXM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndiE2eTgmXM&amp;t=1711s[/video]


----------



## matthew1959

This is for all the grammar nerds.

[video=youtube_share;J-gUvmG5oSk]https://youtu.be/J-gUvmG5oSk[/video]


----------



## LCLee

Wolf Totem The Hu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM8...MvekrUe-acgAhr2svtA4xwaWXaBzgxMpuKM9Qu-sqFcNs


----------



## bdcharles

There are only two people in the world who can legitimately announce Christmas in my opinion, one being Noddy Holder, the other being Tchaikovsky. 

[video=youtube;IdkadqddUiA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdkadqddUiA[/video]


----------



## escorial

Just finished listening to a double album of wind in the willows...adapted and produced by Tony Robertson...odd thing is it comes as two separate albums and not as you would expect a double album cover....who is going to buy one without the other!


----------



## Deleted member 64995

LCLee said:


> Wolf Totem The Hu
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM8...MvekrUe-acgAhr2svtA4xwaWXaBzgxMpuKM9Qu-sqFcNs




I love The Hu!!!

Eurovision 2018
https://open.spotify.com/playlist/5sxwk5T34E2l2Ng02lipHS?si=Ou9W3ucEQsu4CtZsI_ugsw
Eurovision 2020
https://open.spotify.com/playlist/0xGk0xR6fI88NsmiHZZMPE?si=jSJSSzkzRaSYQ0EYZcTp2g


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

I'm listening to Gaby Moreno and Ricardo Arjona sing Fuiste tú 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9cCPQVPv8o

I speak just a tiny speck of Spanish and one day I hope to understand all the words. I love the video, the singers, the stunning background, and the touching sound of the song. This piece is one of my keepers, I've listened to it so often, and I have to hear it again now and then. Tonight I needed to hear it one more time. Now you get to hear it too. (I love this thread. I'm learning about all kinds of good and interesting music.)


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube;scTqpfL9WMA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scTqpfL9WMA[/video]


[h=1]The White Buffalo - The House of The Rising Sun [/h]


----------



## VRanger

Playing Frank Sinatra's "Duets II" album. Just got through listening to "Moonlight in Vermont" with Linda Ronstadt. It's one of my favorite songs, and I've read an article about it. It turns out, there are no meadowlarks in Vermont. If you don't know what I'm talking about, go stream the song.

They keep harping on the meadowlarks. If they showed up in Vermont, they'd be an invasive species, and the locals would have an obligation to eradicate them to protect the local flora and fauna.

"OMG, there's *another *one o' dem damned meadlowlarks! Aggie, where's my shotgun!"


----------



## BornForBurning

[video=youtube;1k_Y713i4Fc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k_Y713i4Fc[/video]
Fall, Babylon. Fall.


----------



## Deleted member 64995

Lindsey Stirling - Til The Light Goes Out


----------



## BrandonTheWriter

[video=youtube;mPZkdNFkNps]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPZkdNFkNps[/video]

Always love listening to this when I'm trying to get the creative juices flowing. Shame that window isn't a reality right now.


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube;NpWK3g9b1Ds]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpWK3g9b1Ds[/video]


----------



## Hector

This... :triumphant:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEFlMiu53Ik


----------



## bdcharles

Probably the most dramatic song of all time, performed by possibly the most beautiful vocalist in the known universe.

[video=youtube;px4xHQd9h14]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=px4xHQd9h14[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube_share;GnJqrLALsOc]https://youtu.be/GnJqrLALsOc[/video]


----------



## BrandonTheWriter

Honestly feel like I prefer this to the original. Likely an unpopular opinion.

[video=youtube;2DScjas2Nv8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DScjas2Nv8[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube;A3__1DKVQMI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3__1DKVQMI[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

Got this on my jogging playlist ... does the business ...

[video=youtube;O-gc9oFc6BU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-gc9oFc6BU[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=YouTube;jcUrQGZB_yw]https://youtu.be/jcUrQGZB_yw[/video]

I always loved this band, one of the truly great thrash bands of all time.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;7j5LmyNNsrE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j5LmyNNsrE[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

I had a little too much insurrection wine last night and now this is all I can take:

[video=youtube;ihZwWD4MFtA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihZwWD4MFtA&amp;t=225s[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube;zABLecsR5UE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zABLecsR5UE[/video]


----------



## BrandonTheWriter

Surely nobody hates this song.

[video=youtube;UQn-7GCh2r0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQn-7GCh2r0[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

Effortlessly filling the Prince/Bowie/Talking Heads shape in our lives? Was in a relationship with Cara Delevigne? Basically, I want to be her.

[video=youtube;mVAxUMuhz98]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVAxUMuhz98[/video]


----------



## karimali

All i know by [COLOR=var(--ytd-video-primary-info-renderer-title-color, var(--yt-spec-text-primary))]MALIK[/COLOR]


----------



## BrandonTheWriter

I refuse to believe there is anybody that doesn't enjoy this song.

[video=youtube;mMfxI3r_LyA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMfxI3r_LyA[/video]


----------



## Lumiiberry

"Trouble" by Annella. I am obsessed with electro-swing.


----------



## estranguerro

Resting in beats.

[video=youtube;M-BWXT3UBns]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-BWXT3UBns[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube;55s3T7VRQSc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55s3T7VRQSc[/video]


----------



## Candace

John Prine, Blue Umbrella. 
Since John passed away from covid last spring, he is all I want to listen to.


----------



## BornForBurning

[video=youtube;bVtqKlhNjws]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVtqKlhNjws[/video]
The shout of the Lord is in the Camp


----------



## BrandonTheWriter

Always loved this song.

[video=youtube;cMFWFhTFohk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMFWFhTFohk[/video]


----------



## Foxee

Dedicating this to Ollie, one of my favorite grammarians!
[video=youtube_share;8Gv0H-vPoDc]https://youtu.be/8Gv0H-vPoDc[/video]


----------



## BrandonTheWriter

Scarface had some great tracks.

[video=youtube;6mxz9CalRfM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mxz9CalRfM[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube;5gfIDSreaV0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gfIDSreaV0[/video]


----------



## Jk_Sl

https://youtu.be/LXXPfwub4zU


----------



## Jk_Sl

https://youtu.be/hyYD6iRX614


----------



## bdcharles

Let this guy fill the Beastie Boys shaped hole in your life...

[video=youtube;G6h2YxICkrE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6h2YxICkrE[/video]


----------



## Jk_Sl

https://youtu.be/Uffjii1hXzU


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube;yySw7vkdkZY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yySw7vkdkZY[/video]


----------



## Jk_Sl

https://youtu.be/va1oiojnGrA


----------



## Jk_Sl

https://youtu.be/yPQnu5SIoBs

This is harrowing, the only song that evokes true sadness from me.


----------



## Jk_Sl

https://youtu.be/f41dgqET2uY

Svrcina - Island 
The lyrics. I am an island you are the ocean ,
I cannot have you without drowning.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;p0PU5RsMEeU]https://youtu.be/p0PU5RsMEeU[/video]


my fave cello suite but she plays it to slow....still i listen


----------



## Jk_Sl

https://youtu.be/ajvQ9xY3_CM


----------



## Jk_Sl

https://youtu.be/bSix5Q3lbmk

Forces of gravity taking me, taking me
Weightlessness forsaking me
Ooh, this pull is astronomical


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;gDBZZ3uvimE]https://youtu.be/gDBZZ3uvimE[/video]
ageless music


----------



## Jk_Sl

https://youtu.be/K4zvL5gn8Eo

There’s pieces of you in every song I listen to.


----------



## Jk_Sl

https://youtu.be/Jjl2aomHrLQ

One Day The Only Butterflies Left Will Be In Your Chest As You March Towards Your Death


----------



## Jk_Sl

https://youtu.be/aWufzjl1NpE


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;xr8RDWJ9S8w]https://youtu.be/xr8RDWJ9S8w[/video]

top cover


----------



## bdcharles

These guys tried to recruit me at Lollapalooza ... my greatest regret was turning them down ... I love that end-of-the-world bassline on the first track.

[video=youtube;lNfSsgyIZyg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNfSsgyIZyg&amp;t=16s[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube;jqa42_LN3_w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqa42_LN3_w[/video]


----------



## Jk_Sl

https://youtu.be/qVhp2R8Pbj4

[emoji3590][emoji3590]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;5YhGAMgPjJo]https://youtu.be/5YhGAMgPjJo[/video]

Memories....


----------



## Jk_Sl

https://youtu.be/tPLodwT58nE


----------



## Mared

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfrX4IOjCz0&ab_channel=HibikiIwashita


----------



## TuesdayEve

The last several months I’ve been tuning into Twitch.
It’s part of Amazon Prime. Originally a gaming platform 
that opened up to live streaming music. With the 
pandemic, many musicians have turned to Twitch for
not only exposure but a way to make money from 
their living rooms.
Right now I’m listening to Marching Ants, a Dave 
Mathews cover from yesterdays broadcast of a guy 
named Mike Bass based in Michigan.


----------



## Jk_Sl

https://youtu.be/bwNzGT-UX7c


----------



## Taylor

Ocean Eyes - Billie Eilish


----------



## Jk_Sl

Taylor said:


> Ocean Eyes - Billie Eilish



Absolutely love this song


----------



## Taylor

Jk_Sl said:


> Absolutely love this song



I love everything she does.  She's an absolute prefectionist.


----------



## Jk_Sl

Taylor said:


> I love everything she does.  She's an absolute prefectionist.



Have you seen this one with Alicia keys 
And same , her voice is amazing 

https://youtu.be/aTzTlpbYYWY


----------



## Taylor

Jk_Sl said:


> Have you seen this one with Alicia keys
> And same , her voice is amazing
> 
> https://youtu.be/aTzTlpbYYWY



Amazing.  Two perfectionists!


----------



## Jk_Sl

Taylor said:


> Amazing.  Two perfectionists!





Taylor said:


> Amazing.  Two perfectionists!



So much, there’s some really good quality performances with good audio quality on there like this one.  

https://youtu.be/Kr0vuvEyrtE

And this cover by bring me the horizon 

https://youtu.be/9u1VQoc5x7U


----------



## Jk_Sl

https://youtu.be/bvcOKdwHJr8


----------



## Foxee

[video=youtube_share;ni5mIBdNW2w]https://youtu.be/ni5mIBdNW2w[/video]


----------



## nighthighway

Oh that's the good stuff right there!



Foxee said:


> [video=youtube_share;ni5mIBdNW2w]https://youtu.be/ni5mIBdNW2w[/video]


----------



## Jk_Sl

https://youtu.be/rE_fbydG1h8


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube;8SbUC-UaAxE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE[/video]


----------



## Jk_Sl

https://youtu.be/0wCuyZkMZTw


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

I'm not listening to anything, but the antagonist of my next story is listening to this. Ooooo ... he's a monster. I may intervene and force him to listen to something else, but right now I'm happy to let him do his thing: 

[video=youtube;wmin5WkOuPw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmin5WkOuPw&amp;ab_channel=TheProdigy[/video]


----------



## Jk_Sl

TheMightyAz said:


> I'm not listening to anything, but the antagonist of my next story is listening to this. Ooooo ... he's a monster. I may intervene and force him to listen to something else, but right now I'm happy to let him do his thing:
> 
> [video=youtube;wmin5WkOuPw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmin5WkOuPw&amp;ab_channel=TheProdigy[/video]



R.I.P to Keith , gone too soon [emoji3590]


----------



## druid12000

Last song of my work night was one of the parts of 'The Central Scrutinizer', from Frank Zappa's album 'Joe's Garage' :rofl:


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

druid12000 said:


> Last song of my work night was one of the parts of 'The Central Scrutinizer', from Frank Zappa's album 'Joe's Garage' :rofl:



Get some of this down ya. I'm listening to it while I write:

[video=youtube;6Irus3d5f0E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Irus3d5f0E&amp;ab_channel=MinimalGroup[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

Lovely song, great peaceful vibe...
[video=youtube;ruztCDwPs7c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruztCDwPs7c[/video]


----------



## Jk_Sl

https://youtu.be/vVDXTFeGYwc


----------



## Jk_Sl

https://youtu.be/1c_y4mG8II4

Love this.


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube;VsN7E35LpJE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsN7E35LpJE[/video]


----------



## Jk_Sl

https://youtu.be/nZcf3oXfz5k
[emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## bdcharles

[video=youtube;kpw7cBBrSA4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpw7cBBrSA4[/video]

Pretty epic tune.


----------



## Jk_Sl

https://youtu.be/ajvQ9xY3_CM
Wow


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube;FngDSOuCNAA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FngDSOuCNAA[/video]


----------



## dontknowmeplease

"Let me down slowly" by Alec Benjamin (I'm in my feels)


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube;L3wKzyIN1yk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3wKzyIN1yk[/video]


----------



## River Rose

https://youtu.be/XkB6h1koK-o


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

Right now, this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O31zM5Lymk&ab_channel=DifferentIsDifferentRecords


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube;USACuJCrZPY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USACuJCrZPY[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

This mixcloud broadcast contains economy-threatening levels of chill ... 

https://www.mixcloud.com/Jazzmo/guidos-lounge-cafe-broadcast-0468-odd-vibrations-vol6-20210219/


----------



## druid12000

I've had 'The Wizard' by Black Sabbath playing a loop in my head for days.


----------



## Terra

https://youtu.be/u5HfO1lXGNY

slightly addicted to her


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube;gxZkrbKPVJw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxZkrbKPVJw[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube;cIvaeu6Oxzc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIvaeu6Oxzc[/video]


----------



## John C. Denton

Stars And Stripes Forever
Enclave Radio
Fallout 3


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;rN6GOxTy3b4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN6GOxTy3b4[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 65569

[h=1]Nintendo Synthwave Mix[/h]


----------



## Deleted member 64995

Eurovision Song Contest 2021 Playlist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsWwLWaZBq8&list=PLmWYEDTNOGUIFKZpE5Z2uOA5i48KVfqju


----------



## druid12000

Listening, in my mind's ear, to 'One' by Metallica :cool2:


----------



## Deleted member 64995

The Umbrella Academy Soundtrack


----------



## Bagit

:lone:  I'm the ghost of dj-Bagit's past. And I'm in haunt mode.. 

Boo!

I just got hitched with this Witchy Woman from the Eagles..

https://youtu.be/fCcEjZQQNjo


----------



## Bagit

All righty then. Looks like dj-Bagit has been thrust into action by inaction! :lone:

_Hmm...What would be the right song choice...........?

Got it!!  :ghost: 


_You guys/gals ever had a character that fits this song?

This is for that one character that moves you like no other!!

https://youtu.be/oh_SKHrFoKc


----------



## Bagit

Good evening everyone. Dj Bagit got a classic for ya'.


[video=youtube;CIiVindRSTA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIiVindRSTA[/video]


----------



## bdcharles

This kind of music makes _everything _better.

[video=youtube;xtOW2Z33l44]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtOW2Z33l44&amp;t=29s[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

Baby Please Don't Go _ Van Morrison's first hit with a band named *Them*.

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...=6BDoV6hBNMY&usg=AOvVaw07hspFl8h9r6psRzmIBJAy


----------



## CyberWar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDtXNckpqvc&t=372s

Grimdark blackmetal with a grimdark theme and absolutely badass grimdark album cover.


----------



## indianroads

a chomaraigh aoibhinn o, by Solas, sung by Karan Casey
It's a song written by an Irish immigrant to America about how his misses his home.

https://youtu.be/EEQrc0VAHAY


----------



## bdcharles

I love diving into the obscure back catalogue of a band. Extra points if I thought that band were a flash in the pan and haven't thought of them in 20 years.

[video=youtube;efPWrIvzGgc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efPWrIvzGgc[/video]


----------



## clark

I don't know what haze I was in a few years back, but I just discovered The Revivalists, specifically Wish I Knew You . . . . .gorgeous song!


----------



## indianroads

I never listen to music while writing, but do listen to a song or two to set my mood before I start.
I think this song was influenced by the myth of Sisyphus.

Metallica, the Unforgiven.

https://youtu.be/Ckom3gf57Yw


----------



## Deleted member 64995

Ozzy Osbourne " The Best of Black Sabbath"


----------



## Foxee

[video=youtube_share;PbL9vr4Q2LU]https://youtu.be/PbL9vr4Q2LU[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube_share;-fQdN9Qa63E]https://youtu.be/-fQdN9Qa63E[/video]


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

[video=youtube;IsYUSi5ONyc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsYUSi5ONyc[/video]


----------



## Foxee

[video=youtube_share;4l8Wkrb5JNw]https://youtu.be/4l8Wkrb5JNw[/video]


----------



## Terra

Dennis left us to dance in the sky six years ago tomorrow ... Beltane, May Day, halfway between equinox and solstice, or just a great day to dance. I hope everyone who has someone dancing in heaven appreciates this song, and any memories that slip out of your eyes and slide your cheeks, be captured in a smile of love.




[video=youtube_share;UR4T0av0o40]https://youtu.be/UR4T0av0o40[/video]


----------



## kunox




----------



## Bloggsworth

Driving Through Mythical America - Pete Atkin


----------



## Bloggsworth

Lone Ranger_ by_ Quantum Jump



This song starts with the world's longest place name, 
Taumatawhakatangihangakoayauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukypokaiwhenuakitanatahu, a Maori word from New Zealand - What that has to do with the lone Ranger I don't know, but it is quite an accomplishment to even say it, 85 characters if I remember correctly.


----------



## Smith

You know, I'm something of a necromancer myself...


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal




----------



## indianroads

I remember that song from when I was a kid. We used to drive up to Frisco, and So. Frisco (The Industrial City) looked just like that.

How about this one?


----------



## Smith




----------



## Umbra Ink




----------



## Smith




----------



## BornForBurning

Smith you will be proud of me, I have been listening to weeb music as of late:


----------



## Joker

Yes, on occassion, I do listen to something other than metal.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Jealous by Sinead O' Connor


----------



## Joker




----------



## indianroads

Can anyone keep from dancing while listening to this?


----------



## Matchu

Well...as in an exchange of anthems:


courtesy the horrible Keith Allen.


----------



## SueC

indianroads said:


> Can anyone keep from dancing while listening to this?


Oh and not just dancing - reminiscing. Love that song  Sang it at the top of my lungs.


----------



## bdcharles

Heard this yesterday, such a lovely beat, fell in love.


----------



## Lewdog

This thread is only up to page 741.  You guys are a bunch of slackers.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Joker




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Joker




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## indianroads

Samantha Fish comes to our town every year or so.


----------



## Sinister

Always love Voltaire.  Had a chance to meet the man himself.  But I don't get out much.

-Sin


----------



## dale

ha ha


----------



## Sinister

Nothing like a childhood classic.  Anyone else remember singing this in Kindergarten? 

-Sin


----------



## Joker




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Matchu




----------



## Theglasshouse




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

Here's to Tom Sutton, wherever he is.  May we all keep our beasts under our hats.

-Sin


----------



## Deleted member 64995




----------



## Joker

LadySilence said:


>



This is the good stuff.


----------



## Sinister

I'm drunk and it's a mephitic, rotten, useless, feckless, gormless, inimical, gruesome, putrescent, malodorous, seamy, fusty, maculate, plaintive, elegiac and blemished day.
Thankfully, it happens all so often, I have a playlist for it.

-Sin


----------



## bdcharles

Heard these absolutely gorgeous songs on Annie Mac's final (~sniff~) Power Down Playlist tonight - just had to share


----------



## Bloggsworth

Tea For Two - Anita O'Day.


----------



## seigfried007




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Deleted member 64995




----------



## ritudimrinautiyal




----------



## indianroads




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Deleted member 64995




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

Some people lose it all...

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

Saw them in concert once upon a Nashville evening.  Lovely bunch.

-Sin


----------



## bazz cargo




----------



## Deleted member 64995




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Matchu

Headboard-banger from the archives.  An inspiration for all young folk & their struggles during this LM cycle.  Death to the definite article etc, _nehhhh_ [worm voice]


----------



## Matchu

_'My baby got run over by a steamroller...'_ x100


----------



## Mark Twain't




----------



## Sinister

Punk music and ELO.  I approve.  I grew up on ELO, The Beatles and Pink Floyd.  And I have a soft spot for Punk: The Misfits, The Ramones and even some newer artists.   I will listen to them any day.  I love good music.  Two parter time.  ^^



-Sin


----------



## Joker




----------



## Sinister

Just added that to my playlist.  Thank you for that.  I had only heard "Not your kind of people" from Garbage.  I loved that song, don't know why I didn't listen or look up more of their's.

-Sin


----------



## Joker

Sinister said:


> Just added that to my playlist.  Thank you for that.  I had only heard "Not your kind of people" from Garbage.  I loved that song, don't know why I didn't listen or look up more of their's.
> 
> -Sin



Anytime  

Also check out "I Think I'm Paranoid", "I'm Only Happy When It Rains" and "When I Grow Up" and "Push It".


----------



## Deleted member 64995




----------



## Deleted member 64995




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## bdcharles

Bingeing on this … so good 
	

	




						Neo Radio
					


Neo Radio is an online radio station from Auckland, New Zealand playing Synthwave, Retrowave, Synthpop, Dreamwave, Outrun, New Retro and music inspired by the 1980s





					hitradio.nz


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## VRanger

Believe it or not, I'm plot outlining and listening to 60+ songs by the Buffalo Bills, the barbershop quartet featured in The Music Man. If you have a musical spot which may be tickled by a great barbershop quartet (and shame on you if you don't LOL), these are the guys to listen to.

I just listened to "The Preacher and the Bear", which is a funny song throughout, but has a punchline that cracked my wife and me up. A LOT of the songs they do are very old-time songs, like people in the 1890s might have heard from a barbershop quartet in that day, and a LOT of those songs are amusing.


----------



## Deleted member 64995




----------



## Turnbull




----------



## indianroads

Bob Dylan as I remember him.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## indianroads




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Joker




----------



## indianroads

Sammy Hagar back in the day. Bad Motor-scooter.


----------



## Sinister

I'm a big believer in the Two Elixers.  You can tell by my avatar that I favor the first one.  I even have a special blend and extraction method.  As for the second, I make my own.

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Matchu




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Matchu

Charlie Watts has died.  I saw them Prague 1990.

[rash post, momentarily overwhelmed in ‘Rolling Stonism.’  Mum might be upset?]


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

Come on now, won't you...
Ease my mind.

-Sin


----------



## Bloggsworth

ust to hear Charlie Watts drumming:


----------



## Sinister

My homebrewed writing prompts:



We'll see how it works, I guess.

-Sin


----------



## Deleted member 64995




----------



## Matchu

playing this one as my starter.  The Hendrix I found over on Vimeo is maybe a little heavy for my wife's smaller ears.  Yes, Vimeo for Hendrix.   Youtube - terrible for Hendrix and for The Beatles.


----------



## Sinister

Second song, click here.  (Warning profane language)

-Sin


----------



## Deleted member 64995

I write about Cuba, I listen to Cuba


----------



## Deleted member 64995




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

"Ich bin das böse."

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Mark Twain't

Sinister said:


> -Sin


----------



## Sinister

Mark Twain't said:


> View attachment 27573


Omg, now I'm wondering how many of the videos I've posted that has happened.  Is Paul Simon outlawed in England!?    Must've been that thing he did when he was in Essex.  lol

I'll try to edit it, see if this works...

-Sin


----------



## Mark Twain't

Sinister said:


> Omg, now I'm wondering how many of the videos I've posted that has happened.  Is Paul Simon outlawed in England!?    Must've been that thing he did when he was in Essex.  lol
> 
> I'll try to edit it, see if this works...
> 
> -Sin


Definitely not banned lol. I believe he even wrote Homeward Bound over here.

Your edit worked btw, love that song.


----------



## Deleted member 64995




----------



## PiP

Sinister said:


> Omg, now I'm wondering how many of the videos I've posted that has happened.  Is Paul Simon outlawed in England!?    Must've been that thing he did when he was in Essex.  lol
> 
> I'll try to edit it, see if this works...
> 
> -Sin


I am in England at the moment and I can see the lyrics . Curious


----------



## Mark Twain't

PiP said:


> I am in England at the moment and I can see the lyrics . Curious


I can now since @Sinister edit it. I think when uploading videos to youtube, you can set it so that it can be view globally or only in the country it's uploaded from.


----------



## Deleted member 64995

PiP said:


> I am in England at the moment and I can see the lyrics . Curious


Maybe it depends on the configuration of the PC.
I have set up my PC, to bypass some restrictions and censorships.


----------



## indianroads

Saigon Kick, Body Bags
.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## indianroads




----------



## Deleted member 64995




----------



## indianroads




----------



## Deleted member 64995




----------



## Theglasshouse




----------



## Llyralen

“She’s a Rainbow” by Lola Marsh.


----------



## indianroads

@Llyralen inspired me to listen to


----------



## Sinister

Dio has those pipes.  I grew up a fan.


-Sin


----------



## Turnbull




----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Sinister

This is my favorite song.  For the short time I've been alive, I've never found a better one.  And this is the best version of it.  That's all I have to say.



-Sin


----------



## Pnoel87

Mackenzie Phillips-"More Like a River"


----------



## indianroads

IMO the best rock song ever.
Whole Lotta Love


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

I'm listening to a collection of bluegrass, all done by women. It's titled O Sister. I like bluegrass but this CD is particularly special to me. I watched O Brother Where Art Thou? on t.v. the other night (for the 100th time), loved that music all over again (and loved the film and George Clooney/ Odysseus) and it reminded me to give another listen to O Sister. Next will probably be Bill Monroe. Then I'll be ready for a different type of music. I like all kinds.


----------



## bdcharles

Pamelyn Casto said:


> I watched O Brother Where Art Thou? on t.v. the other night (for the 100th time), loved that music all over again


Such a good movie


----------



## Mark Twain't

indianroads said:


> IMO the best rock song ever.
> Whole Lotta Love


Holds a special place over here (theme from Top of the Pops)


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

As I said, b.d.charles, I've watched O Brother one hundred times now (just a slight exaggeration) and I love it all over again every time. Odysseus's sidekicks are hysterical. I love Penelope and those Sirens are such temptresses! I loved the baptizing in the river (have watched that take place in real life). I love Clooney's high-falutin' way of speaking. Love the greasy hair pomade. Loved Baby Face Nelson. Then there's the music. Oh, my, the music. "Oh, Death, Oh Death, won't you spare me over for another year . . ."  And as far as "You Are My Sunshine" goes, My mom told  me when I was a toddler she took me to church and there was a lot of singing going on. I was angry because I didn't know the words to the songs they sang so in my loudest voice I belted out "You Are My Sunshine" and brought the house down. That song and I are old friends.:-D  It never fails to get me in a good mood for days after watching that hysterical O Brother film. Them there Coen Brothers can sure turn out good films.  Glad to meet another fan of O Brother, one of my all-time favorite films.


----------



## bdcharles

Pamelyn Casto said:


> As I said, b.d.charles, I've watched O Brother one hundred times now (just a slight exaggeration) and I love it all over again every time. Odysseus's sidekicks are hysterical. I love Penelope and those Sirens are such temptresses! I loved the baptizing in the river (have watched that take place in real life). I love Clooney's high-falutin' way of speaking. Love the greasy hair pomade. Loved Baby Face Nelson. Then there's the music. Oh, my, the music. "Oh, Death, Oh Death, won't you spare me over for another year . . ."  And as far as "You Are My Sunshine" goes, My mom told  me when I was a toddler she took me to church and there was a lot of singing going on. I was angry because I didn't know the words to the songs they sang so in my loudest voice I belted out "You Are My Sunshine" and brought the house down. That song and I are old friends.:-D  It never fails to get me in a good mood for days after watching that hysterical O Brother film. Them there Coen Brothers can sure turn out good films.  Glad to meet another fan of O Brother, one of my all-time favorite films.


Ah, it's so quotable - every line is gold. And every frame is a gorgeous photograph. And you are right, the music just tops off an already heartbreakingly perfect film - there is not a bad song on the soundtrack. Fell in love with Alison Krauss's voice over this movie. I used to sing "Go to sleep my little baby" (the Siren song) to my youngest daughter to calm her off to sleep. She's ten now and to this day that song still knocks her out.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

Oh, yes, the scenery is incredible too in O Brother. Oh, yes, to Alison Krauss' voice too. She's wonderful. As is Gillian Welch.  So much talent in that film. Love the Sirens' version of "Go to Sleep You Little Baby. ("Momma's long gone with her red shoes on, didn't leave nobody but the baaaaay-be." I'm betting your daughter will forever treasure that song. This discussion will likely require that I pull out my little karaoke machine and go to gown. I can sing fine when nobody's listening.:-D) To sing like Krauss or Welch, what an amazing ability that must be.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

Here's a link to the Siren scene  (for those who'd like to see it). It's so eerie and disturbing and wonderful.


----------



## Turnbull




----------



## Mark Twain't

Pamelyn Casto said:


> As I said, b.d.charles, I've watched O Brother one hundred times now (just a slight exaggeration) and I love it all over again every time. Odysseus's sidekicks are hysterical. I love Penelope and those Sirens are such temptresses! I loved the baptizing in the river (have watched that take place in real life). I love Clooney's high-falutin' way of speaking. Love the greasy hair pomade. Loved Baby Face Nelson. Then there's the music. Oh, my, the music. "Oh, Death, Oh Death, won't you spare me over for another year . . ."  And as far as "You Are My Sunshine" goes, My mom told  me when I was a toddler she took me to church and there was a lot of singing going on. I was angry because I didn't know the words to the songs they sang so in my loudest voice I belted out "You Are My Sunshine" and brought the house down. That song and I are old friends.:-D  It never fails to get me in a good mood for days after watching that hysterical O Brother film. Them there Coen Brothers can sure turn out good films.  Glad to meet another fan of O Brother, one of my all-time favorite films.


I love that film but then I'm a bit of a Coen Brothers fan. I  also bought the soundtrack. We were watching a show on tv the other day and they used Down to the River to Pray and I started singing along and I have no religious compunctions whatsoever.


----------



## bdcharles




----------



## Pamelyn Casto

I love the Coen Brothers' work--whatever they turn out. O Brother just happens to be my favorite. I've had "Down to the River to Pray" stuck in my head for days, Mark Twain't. (Thanks, now I feel it taking up residence again.) I think whether someone's religious or not the songs in that film can make a person feel quite religious or spiritual or something out of the ordinary. I found a bit on the 'net about the film and the clip had the Wharvy Girls (Peasall Sisters) all grown up and singing their song from that film. I love the cleverness of their repeating "He's a suitor!" I laughed every time (Penelope had suitors while Odysseus was away). I loved "I Am A Man of Constant Sorrow" and whatever else the Soggy Bottom Boys sang.  Glad to know others here love the film and the music too.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Earworming Lenny Kravitz
Fly Away


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## TMarie

I pulled my husband's 1967 Corvair out of storage this summer, and the CD we listened to All the time was still in the player. It was his birthday yesterday, so I took it for a cruise, listening to our favourite song ... over and over and over


----------



## Lawless




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## indianroads

My musical tastes are all over the map - one day I'll listen to Judas Priest, and on another day I'll listen to this:


A Chomaraigh Aoibhinn O is an Irish song written by an man that immigrated to America - the lyrics are about how he misses his home and friends.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

I didn't understand a word but did I ever understand the longing. Beautiful song and stunning scenery.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## TuesdayEve

Left over from last nite, playing in my head all day…Lullaby of Birdland
by Sarah Vaughn


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## cozwry

Danny Wilson Mary’s Prayer


----------



## indianroads

Mairéad Ní Mhaonaigh is a traditional Irish fiddle player - very well known in Ireland. I had the good fortune to meet her and attend concerts with her band 'Altan' while I was in Co. Donegal many years ago.


----------



## robertn51

A vision. In the ears and the eyes.

I was doing just fine, listening in another tab as I worked the morning things, and then she did the surprise by-request encore of _Asturias _(at 53:49) ...What morning things?


----------



## indianroads

@robertn51 She's an amazing musician that I love listening to. Thanks for that.

My wife and I are going to the Van Gogh Exhibition in Denver on Thursday, so this is what I'm listening to.

.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

What a song, indianroads.. I've been reading some of the work work of Alain Robbe-Grillet and Nathalie Sarraute so before clicking into "Vincent" I was already a little bit intellectually fragile, wobbly, dizzy, almost panicky even. I listened to the song and tears formed. I wish I could say I understand, but it's those times when it feels as if I get the closest to understanding, that's when I get the shakiest. Or perhaps understanding anything is merely illusion and perhaps I never will understand anything. I envy you and your wife your trip to the Van Gogh exhibit.  Be sure to take notes and make observations for us. (I've always loved that Don MacLean song.) So much to understand, so little time.


----------



## indianroads

Pamelyn Casto said:


> What a song, indianroads.. I've been reading some of the work work of Alain Robbe-Grillet and Nathalie Sarraute so before clicking into "Vincent" I was already a little bit intellectually fragile, wobbly, dizzy, almost panicky even. I listened to the song and tears formed. I wish I could say I understand, but it's those times when it feels as if I get the closest to understanding, that's when I get the shakiest. Or perhaps understanding anything is merely illusion and perhaps I never will understand anything. I envy you and your wife your trip to the Van Gogh exhibit.  Be sure to take notes and make observations for us. (I've always loved that Don MacLean song.) So much to understand, so little time.


I know what you mean. So much good that gets trampled down, it's sad. With the way things are going in the world there are many times I want to hide in the basement and give up on everything. Writing is my refuge - create something hopeful, or tragic to vent your fears. 
Here's something uplifting (maybe) - that a young person can play Vivaldi on an electric guitar is just amazing, and gives me a bit of hope.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Lawless




----------



## madon

I like and pull inspiration from all types of music.


----------



## bdcharles

Got http://hitradio.nz/neo soundtracking my AM


----------



## indianroads

Suits my mood today.


----------



## TMarie

Have always liked the pop version of this song, but this version captures me ... I could be brown, I could be blue, I could be violet sky


----------



## Sinister

Spooky time is coming up.  As a goth, it means a lot to me, truly.  My friends and parents always made this time of year very special.  So, I'm going to offer the forums a little mixtape, a playlist.  This is just a tiny crumb of how I celebrate the season.  I don't want you to get a false impression of Goth music, though.  These are fun Halloween songs.  They're all a little silly and fun.  So, be adventurous and click on a title that tickles your fancy if you find yourself wanting to tap your foot to something spooky.  *I cannot speak to the language and appropriateness of individual songs, so beware of foul language if that upsets you. * Also, these songs span different subgenres and styles.  So if you click on one and it's not for you, I challenge you to try out a different one.  It won't sound remotely like the last, I promise.

Gingerbread Coffin by Rasputina
Zombies ate her Brain by Creepshow
Lesbian Vampires from Outer Space by Scary B!tc4es
It's a B-Movie by The Cog is Dead
The Hearse Song(the worms crawl in, the worms crawl out) by Harley Poe
The Hearse Song(the worms crawl in, the worms crawl out) by Rusty Cage
Through the Pale Door by Faith and the Muse
Knock Three Times by Black Tape for a Blue Girl
Hex by Specimen
Legs and Tarpaulin by Cinema Strange
No Time to Cry by Cradle of Filth
Hitchcock Blonde by Devilment
Dracole Waide by Theatre des Vampires
Demon by London After Midnight
Smell the Witch by Mortiis
Aim for the Head by Creature Feature
Terror in the Haunted House by Blitzkid
Rise Lazarus Rise by Rufus Rex
Brides of the Atom by The Ghost of Lemora
Spooky by God Module
Splatterhouse by The Koffin Kats
Halloween Song by Saints of Ruin
Halloween Girl by Seraphim Shock
Bad Things by Wednesday 13
The Vampire Club by Voltaire
Ultimate Halloween Song by Parasite Eevee


Happy Halloween, Darklings!

-Sin


----------



## indianroads

I bit of Irish music for me.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I personally think this "might" be the best version of the song. I have tried to listen to more than three versions.


----------



## PiP

Getting in the mood ... to write.


----------



## indianroads

I like this.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Mainly listen to the solo violinist who supposedly is considered the most talented in her country at playing the violin.
(she is also famous in the music world)


----------



## indianroads




----------



## indianroads

Who else remembers the gas crisis of the 70's, when the speed limit on the interstates when from 75 down to 55?


----------



## PiP

indianroads said:


> Who else remembers the gas crisis of the 70's, when the speed limit on the interstates when from 75 down to 55?


I can remember the reclining seats in my boyfriend's(now husbands)  car in a deserted car park and someone tried to filter the petrol out of his car while we were in it. I don't know who was more surprised.
Tomorrow is our 43rd wedding anniversary. Phew ... looking back we were still babies when we got married LoL

Loved this song


----------



## indianroads

My wife and I celebrated our 42nd anniversary last May.


----------



## Lawless




----------



## indianroads

Love Spanish guitar.


----------



## PiP

indianroads said:


> Love Spanish guitar.


OMG, this is a blast from my past life. I used to play this! I injured my hand when I was about 28 and never played again.


----------



## VRanger

indianroads said:


> Love Spanish guitar.


Me too. I go for Segovia and, a lot of people might not realize, Chet Atkins. The guy in the video above, no question, is VERY GOOD. (A few too many times squeaking the frets, but you hear that a lot).

You want to know where you go to beat VERY GOOD?

Even Chet squeaked the frets a couple of times keeping up on Malaguena, which you pretty much NEVER hear him do. Watch the way he at times plays up on the neck, including one sequence where he picks notes at the end of the neck with his left hand.


----------



## PiP

vranger said:


> Me too. I go for Segovia


I was fortunate to see Segovia play live in Watford UK. He must have been in his late 70's at the time. Amazing guitarist.



vranger said:


> and, a lot of people might not realize, Chet Atkins. The guy in the video above, no question, is VERY GOOD. (A few too many times squeaking the frets, but you hear that a lot).


HE is technically very good but for me the passion and musicality isn't there ... his music doesn't move me to tears.


vranger said:


>


Check out Estas Tonne


----------



## indianroads

I'd say this hack is pretty good too...


It may seem odd to some, but Charro (remember her?) was a classically trained guitarist. My wife and I heard her in concert ages ago.


----------



## VRanger

"Vincent" (Don McLean) just came up in my Favorite Pop Songs mix.

Anytime I think about "best song ever", I can come up with a list I have ambivalence on how to order. Then, at some time, I hear "Vincent" again. Perfect. Beautiful. Poetry any of us would literally _sell our souls_ to produce. 

The studio version is even better. The young Don McLean is now an old, heavyset, wrinkled man with a young, boobalicious, trophy wife. YOU GO, DON!


----------



## PiP

indianroads said:


> I'It may seem odd to some, but Charro (remember her?) was a classically trained guitarist. My wife and I heard her in concert ages ago.


Wow, Charro plays with REAL passion.


----------



## Bloggsworth

Don't Get Around Much ANy More - Mose Allison:




You can hear where Georgie Fame acquired his style...


----------



## indianroads

vranger said:


> "Vincent" (Don McLean) just came up in my Favorite Pop Songs mix.
> 
> Anytime I think about "best song ever", I can come up with a list I have ambivalence on how to order. Then, at some time, I hear "Vincent" again. Perfect. Beautiful. Poetry any of us would literally _sell our souls_ to produce.
> 
> The studio version is even better. The young Don McLean is now an old, heavyset, wrinkled man with a young, boobalicious, trophy wife. YOU GO, DON!


Awhile back we went up to see the Van Gogh Experience in Denver - if that exhibit comes to your area - *GO SEE IT *- absolutely amazing, we watched it 5 times while there.


----------



## bdcharles

F***ing love Ollie Wride, love FM-84, love synthwave.


----------



## indianroads

I have a pretty wide range of music that I like - which includes this:


----------



## Bloggsworth

ts Got To Be Perfect - Fairground Attraction:


----------



## indianroads




----------



## TuesdayEve

She Used to My Girl


----------



## Sinister

"_I sense the darkness clearer.  I feel a presence here.
A change in the weather.  I love this time of year._"

-Sin


----------



## TuesdayEve

Jimmy Chamberlin Complex
fantastic jazz, rock, fusion drummer— the kind of beat I like to keep. Fusion album call ‘Honor’


----------



## robertn51

Because Tori Amos released a new album, _Ocean To Ocean,_ today. And because every time she releases a new album, before I listen to it I go back and listen again to all of her 1988 album _Y Kant Tori Read_. (Which she thankfully and beautifully remastered in 2017)

(That album cover. That silly big hair and bigger silly makeup. And then that sword resting causally on her shoulders. And then on the lower margin that illustration of a dragon fleeing a naked woman wielding that sword.)

Tori's 1992 album _Little Earthquakes_ was the soundtrack and polestar for the second biggest life mistake I never want to and never shall unmake. And _Little Earthquakes_ might not have existed had _Y Kant Tori Read_ been more successful. So with every new release I revisit this her fabulous "mistake" and appreciate my own and all the fates.

I've linked specifically to the song "Etienne Trilogy" up there because, while it shows all over the album (at least when she's not circling Pat Benatar) it is that song where one can most hear _Little Earthquakes_ pushing its way up through her generous soil. _...Maybe we'll remember / Who I am..._

Maybe it's all -- all of this -- is all about our "mistakes" and their makings?

_Mistake away!_


----------



## indianroads

Joan Baez lived near our house in La Honda Ca. - I always liked her voice.


----------



## Lawless




----------



## indianroads




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## NajaNoir




----------



## indianroads




----------



## neophyte




----------



## Mark Twain't

What an immense talent is Alanis Morissette!


----------



## indianroads

Oldie.


----------



## kunox

I am not listening to a particular song but a sorta sudo genre.... so here is a video,,, kung fu style hip hop???? not sure if that is what yo call it...


----------



## VRanger

The entire Wings Over America album. McCartney is good, but surprisingly his vocal range isn't extensive. I can sing along without blowing the key or failing on the high notes and low notes. I have the odd superpower of remembering ALL the words to virtually every song I've ever heard as the song is playing, so I sing along to almost everything I listen to ... and that includes whistling along to jazz and classical.


----------



## VRanger

I've been listening to Harry Nillson today. Brilliant song writer and performer, who sadly was taken too soon because of a congenital heart defect. Nillson was not a country artist, but this song is in country style, and most of the lyrics are spoken. He has backup vocals in the refrain which are intentionally off key, and the middle verse cracks me up every time I hear it. Back in the early 70s, someone asked the Beatles who their favorite American band was, and they answered "Nillson", which is interesting because he wasn't a band. In fact, he was a rare successful recording artist who never toured.


----------



## indianroads

Uilleann Pipes - if you've not heard them before - the Irish version of bag pipes... but the Irish like to smoke while they play, so it works off a bellows type device.


----------



## PiP

This song is one of my all-time favourites! thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Mark Twain't

I'll see your



PiP said:


> This song is one of my all-time favourites! thanks for the reminder.



and raise you


----------



## Sinister

Oh god...someone stop the "Night of the Living Mawkish Maudlin Songs" before someone plays The Carpenters or Coldplay.  One or two is okay, but piling it on can't be healthy.  People will think the forum has caught seasonal affective disorder.

Here...smile: 




-Sin


----------



## VRanger

PiP said:


> This song is one of my all-time favourites! thanks for the reminder.


The original hit was by Badfinger, but Nillson's cover is MUCH better.


----------



## Matchu

It’s a ‘Dad album.’


----------



## Matchu

He had a nice stack of mint LPs.  Being a 70s guy each one played once on to a BASF.


----------



## Darkkin

Come on Out (RAC remix) by Airborne Toxic Event...(on repeat).


----------



## indianroads




----------



## VRanger

indianroads said:


>


OMG ... I played Meatloaf the other night. The next afternoon Betty looks at me in the kitchen. "You _would _have to play that Meatloaf album."

I suspected what was going on, "Two out of Three Ain't Bad" still running through your head?"

"Exactly".

LOL

So then when played Harry Nilsson the next night, we got to replace "Two out of Three" with "Everybody's Talkin' at Me".

There is no respite!


----------



## indianroads

One more then.

Janis (Pearl) came to our house several times when I was a kid, and I saw her perform at the Matrix club in SF. I thought she was kinda quirky, but man - she had a ton of energy and never held anything back when she performed.


----------



## Matchu

Couldn't find the 'Live '73' but Mother of Pearl should pass for now:


...the song itself @ 2' after intro squeal.  faaaak...first night away after stream of hate night shift, phhhew for mental health support & bi-polar heroes, eh


----------



## VRanger




----------



## Mark Twain't

vranger said:


>


I'm English and I talk English. I talk it proper..................innit!


----------



## PiP

Mark Twain't said:


> I'm English and I talk English. I talk it proper..................innit!


This is what I've tried to explain to Jim. AMERICAN English ain't the same as proper English ... yer know what I mean ...


----------



## PiP

Looking for inspiration for a poem I am 'trying' to write I googled references for the word hurt ... I stumbled across this song by Jonny Cash. (2019) Listen to the words ... so poignant ...they made me cry. WoW!
Johnny Cash - Hurt (Official Music Video)​


----------



## Theglasshouse




----------



## Mark Twain't

PiP said:


> This is what I've tried to explain to Jim. AMERICAN English ain't the same as proper English ... yer know what I mean ...


Ya just can't learn 'em!


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

Speakin' of my fair ladies . . . You English-speakin' Englanders had a grand time with me and my so-called accent. For instance, while visiting there I took a train trip and on the trip I ordered a ham and egg sandwich. That's exactly how I said it. Yet everyone on board swore I pronounced it hayam n' aig sammich. 

On another occasion I went to a fancy schmancy restaurant with a group of people. The host, who looked a lot like David Niven, told me that when the individual waiters come out with their shining domed dishes, it's tradition for the guest to take the dome cover and place it upon her head. I said to him, you must think I just fell off the turnip truck. In America, where we do things right, the host places the dome upon _his_ head first! 

(I have such wonderful memories of my single visit to that fair country.)


----------



## apple




----------



## Pamelyn Casto

I am head-over-heels in love with Leonard Cohen. That voice gets to me so much. I also love this particular song. Yes, Leonard, let us dance to the end of love. (I almost made it to his concert when he was in my area but had to skip it. How I regret not getting there.)


----------



## Sinister

Good ole AMV Hell.  I miss the good days.

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

And this one, to make up for the last song I posted.  lol  Everyone has guilty pleasures.

-Sin


----------



## Matchu

I'm listening to this number for @Sinister


Sin referenced Scarborough and I am writing from Scarborough.

 I enjoy the archaic usage of 'remember' in the song, and also the cambric shirt, suppose it is a favourite song. 

If you ever head these ways you can hire a bicycle and cycle the track to Whitby.  Whitby ways - the abbey emerges into view from the top of a hill like you're riding a horse in 1383.  Same ways on the return journey with Scarborough castle.

Pro tip - have some food at Whitby or you 'blow up' round about mile 3 of the 18 return


----------



## Matchu

BONUS wormhole


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Lawless




----------



## Pamelyn Casto

I love the Scarborough Fair versions and information. Thanks for posting this, Machu. Certain songs somehow enter the bloodstream and this is one of those  haunting and beautiful songs.


----------



## apple

I don't know what is the matter with me lately.  I'm so melancholy.  This song and video really gets to me










						Moving On: A Stop-motion Music Video for 'James' Made with Yarn by Ainslie Henderson
					


Moving On is the latest stop-motion video from BAFTA-nominated animator, writer, and director Ainslie Henderson. The clip was created as a music video for British rock band James and tells a story of life and death through characters depicted with yellow yarn. Sad, but wonderfully done. (via Jason S





					www.thisiscolossal.com


----------



## VRanger

Spending an evening with Manilow. If you judge me ... BIG TROUBLE!


----------



## Sinister

I'm not a card-carrying fan...but don't let anyone doubt that Barry could write a tune.  I don't know if there exists an accurate total of jingles and songs that man has written.

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## NajaNoir




----------



## indianroads

I recently found this young lady on Youtube - she's an operatic voice coach that reviews rock and roll songs. Here's she's listening to Dio, Holy Diver.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Darren White

Tonada de Luna Llena


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Llyralen

Looking into triple harps...


----------



## Sinister

Nice and mellow, always calms me out...

-Sin


----------



## indianroads

Weird story.
I may have mentioned somewhere here that I was in a bad car accident when I was 17, and according to the EMT I was dead for awhile. Right before the accident, this song was playing on the car radio.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Llyralen




----------



## Sinister

If you every wondered how Goths celebrate the holidays...

Whether Judeo-Christian...


Pagan/Wiccan


Or secular


It might be early, but how is that a bad idea?  lol
Happy Holidays, everyone.  Love you all and I wish you nothing but the best.

-Sin


----------



## RGS

I've been listening to this one entirely too much lately:


----------



## bdcharles

I love this. Incredible production, and just so damn funkpop


----------



## indianroads

For my next novel The Last Ride, this song describes the mood of the story.


----------



## RedsFables

Love this I can feel the push and pull of this song like a current.


----------



## StarDog2

"Calm Radio" Streaming service out of Canada.  Fairly inexpensive in the USA, but they have a Productivity Category with a stream within it for "Focus & Concentration".  The music is well selected and seems perfect for breaking my connection to the outside world so I can concentrate on my fictional world.  It's good music but not so good, that I concentrate on it rather than what I'm trying to do.

I'm not connected with them except as a client. Calm Radio


----------



## Theglasshouse




----------



## Llyralen

I’m down for Christmas:


----------



## Llyralen

Probably more of an Easter song, but can work for Christmas. Check out the difference in the shapes in the music these conductors are able to bring out. Really different in my opinion. 


The camera work on this second one heightens the effect of the different shapes in the music as well.


----------



## Bloggsworth

RIP Mike Nesmith who wrote his best songs after The Monkees disbanded - Here are two of them:


----------



## VRanger

Wow, you gave me the news. Sad. Now Mickey's the only one left. :-(


----------



## StarDog2

VRanger said:


> Wow, you gave me the news. Sad. Now Mickey's the only one left. :-(


Yeah, "The Monkees" RIP. 

Gettin' old sucks.  
But being the last alive might suck more.  
Still, it's good to have something to be remembered for.  
I remember 11 YO Mickey as "Circus Boy"


----------



## indianroads




----------



## Pamelyn Casto

Wow. Do I ever like Mean Mary. I've not come across her songs and playing before. 

I once dreamed of playing the banjo. But the instructor at the junior college where I tried taking lessons had no sense of humor. He was so dull. He also got really irritated with me when I cut loose one time with my bad banjo playing (all I could play was bad). He frowned and asked just what I was doing? I said "I'm a pickin' and a grinnin'!' He didn't think that was funny. Plus, he insisted I cut my fingernails so we soon had to part ways.  

I have no talent for playing musical instruments. But I do have two wonderful banjos. One I purchased for my failed banjo course and one I inherited from my dad. I love that one in particular. I looked up more Mean Mary on You Tube and I like what she does.  Thank you for the introduction.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## indianroads




----------



## Mark Twain't




----------



## Joker




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Joker




----------



## Matchu

it wouldnt work..delete ?


original version, grief song


----------



## robertn51

...listening to a 14-year-old girl _slapping _some Nick Cave


----------



## apple

Well, I do love Senorita ...but that Hauser and his cello are quite a fun eyeful...I mean I just love their music


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## PaltryPoet

This man is a simply amazing musician


----------



## got2write

Sound of Silence cover by Disturbed. This one gets me. Every time.


----------



## PaltryPoet

got2write said:


> Sound of Silence cover by Disturbed. This one gets me. Every time.


This is one of my best friends mother's fav versions of this song.
Reminds me of her everytime.

I'm a fan of the original Simon and Garfunkel version myself.
But this always makes me smile and think of her,  because she is one of the sweetest ladies I've ever had the pleasure to have known.

An amazing listen.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

Powerful remake. I most often prefer the original Simon and Garfunkel but this version is so outstanding that I love it too. Wonderful.


----------



## Joker

Might I recommend all of Disturbed?


----------



## Sinister

Drinking fresh Perry and playing Stardew Valley while listening to songs from my youth.  It all blends together better than you'd think.  Screw Joja!

And good ole SS.  Got to see them live back when they were a thing and I was going to concerts.

Also, I second Joker.  David Draiman is a musical force and Disturbed is under-appreciated.  They play the definitive version of "Land of Confusion," for example.  Never got to see them live, but I was a fan since The Sickness.  There have been days when I felt "Dropping Plates" on a personal level.  ><;;  Okay, going to finish my Perry and then finish the community center on Stardew and then...idk...prolly pass out.

-Sin


----------



## PiP

*In memory of **Il Divo singer Carlos Marin following his death at the age of 53**. 


*


----------



## Matchu

I am not a fan of that Disturbed number, sounds like a commercial.  Icky. & I am very sorry.  However, when I came in from walking the dog I found my new wife alone here playing her guitar.  She's always playing her guitar when not decorating our house with those delightful baubles.  We truly are blessed in our lifestyle and  I managed to catch the whole thing on this telephone, can you believe?  Here she is my darling wife being wonderful also festive.  I love her so much.  Don't tell my real wife.


----------



## NajaNoir




----------



## Joker

The Sickness is a classic, but Believe is a really good experimental album with a lot more poinent themes. It's a very Jewish struggle with God


----------



## Sinister

Agreed and it came out at a very important time.  I remember the first time I heard "Prayer".  What a great album.

-Sin


----------



## Joker

Sinister said:


> Agreed and it came out at a very important time.  I remember the first time I heard "Prayer".  What a great album.
> 
> -Sin



Yep. It was partially a response to 9/11, and partially a response to his Orthodox grandfather preaching the evils of metal music in his youth.


----------



## indianroads

If you ever get a chance to see Samantha Fish in concert - GO.


----------



## PiP

indianroads said:


> If you ever get a chance to see Samantha Fish in concert - GO.


What a great way to start the day a-a-rocking. Eating my breakfast while chair dancing to the beat!


----------



## Sinister

It seems, even days from Christmas I'm mentally still trapped in...



This year could've gone *so many different ways*.  Now its path is set.  So be it.  I refuse to pretend I'm living in Christmas when I'm really still here.


-Sin


----------



## indianroads

From a time when we knew how to party.


----------



## apple

It's very dramatic....but beautiful.  It gives me the shivers


----------



## robertn51

I'm sure I've heard nothing like this before...

...been streaming it from my library Hoopla all day long.


----------



## PaltryPoet




----------



## PaltryPoet

This thread is lacking good hip hop...


----------



## robertn51

PaltryPoet said:


> thread is lacking


oh yeah...

"...There’s a bed under this monster
Who wears the heads of a hundred fathers
And lets the thunder kiss it’s water works
Nightstalker walkin' dead with other offers..."

... more please


----------



## PaltryPoet

"Used to draw.."


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Lawless




----------



## Joker




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## indianroads




----------



## PrairieHostage

Llyralen said:


> I’m down for Christmas:


That cover of Lully Lulla Lullay is to die for!


----------



## PrairieHostage

Llyralen said:


> I’m down for Christmas:


That cover of Lully Lulla Lullay is to die for!
Oops I posted twice and can't figure out how to delete my 2nd post


----------



## Llyralen

PrairieHostage said:


> That cover of Lully Lulla Lullay is to die for!
> Oops I posted twice and can't figure out how to delete my 2nd post


I will echo that!


----------



## RedsFables




----------



## bdcharles




----------



## bdcharles

Yes I'm relistening to Trevor Nelson ... love the bass on this


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## bdcharles

While I think it's cool that musicians from the 80s still create new music, it's not often that the songs quite match up. This is an exception. I think Billy could write songs for others to perform too.


----------



## bdcharles

Happened on another banger


----------



## biograph1985

"Number One (12" version)" by Patrice Rushen. Never listened to her before. Not bad.


----------



## indianroads




----------



## Sinister

Would I like another clove?  Well, sure.

-Sin


----------



## PaltryPoet




----------



## Sinister

< 3  Happy New Years

-Sin


----------



## indianroads




----------



## Theglasshouse




----------



## indianroads




----------



## KatPC

I've been listening to this a lot on repeat.
Though he has a bad boy image it is hard to ignore his writing abilities. For some reason I really connected with these lyrics.


----------



## Lawless




----------



## Mark Twain't




----------



## RedsFables

The ups and downs are like rivers meandering through valleys and the trickles of strings, like a spider walking across its web. Gah, I love this song.


----------



## RGS




----------



## indianroads

One of my favorites.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Just got turned on to Eric Dolphy, an avant-garde jazz multi-instrumentalist, deceased.
‘Bee Vamp’
Eric Dolphy At The Five Spot


----------



## Lawless

An amazing video. Never mind the first 4 seconds.





						Kidburn - Prince of Darkness (Alexander Pierce Remix) — Video | VK
					


Watch Kidburn - Prince of Darkness (Alexander Pierce.. 4 min 2 s from 29 December 2021 online in HD for free in the VK catalog without signing up! Views: 256741. Likes: 2541.





					m.vk.com


----------



## RedsFables

I have an Emergency Response Department for mischievous creature-inspired mayhem, so the warriors and mages get ready to and roll out in fire-truck-equivalent vehicles to this song.


----------



## VRanger

My favorite Roger Whitaker, but that's a given. It's EVERYONE'S favorite Roger Whitaker. However, If you're not familiar with Roger Whitaker albums, play the video in the NEXT post. ;-)


----------



## VRanger

Most people would need a flute to do this, and they'd have to be pretty good on it. ;-)


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## PaltryPoet




----------



## Joker




----------



## Mark Twain't




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## PrairieHostage

Really matched the ethereal tone of the chapter I was writing.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## indianroads




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## NajaNoir




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## indianroads




----------



## PiP

@VRanger this is one of my favourites!


----------



## VRanger




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## indianroads




----------



## Theglasshouse

French song but a classic. I know the Spanish version and I sometimes listen to it. I wish there were an English version. So I understand the lyrics if I search for the song in Spanish.


----------



## indianroads




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## robertn51

Spoiler: Anecdotal Explanation



When I work I want quiet. But not silence. I want motion, but not rhythm, not dance, the motion of natural chords, progression, nows laddering into newer nows.

I've found an hour-long ambient-electronica track that works for me, for that, for the beginning "gathering-harvesting" phase. And works also for the penultimate phase where the hard part is now done and I am breathing normally again and the real-ity is here and I need only polish the "it" of the it I've done: _wax on... wax off_

Sometimes, when the harvest brings tantalizing surprise and challenge and when I know there's something there -- I can hear it, sense it, feel the resonant "vibration", there, embedded, occluded and out of reach -- the slow solution of moving water and time will not do: I need force; to break things, to free it.

Then I use music again. But other people's music; "foreign" music. I learned this about myself 30-years ago during a half-year-long work "exile" in Eatontown, New Jersey, with Ft. Monmouth, the client. There, for what I was doing, I needed to see things differently than they were: I needed to break things. 

I found New York City radio stations. I found every language I do not know, every style of music I'd never heard before. And I'd tune in those stations for working music. Since I didn't understand the words, the words weren't words but human sounds, another instrument, new software atop the hardware. And software, dark software, was my work.

This morning, David Byrne Radio (yes _that _David Byrne, the "psycho killer /  qu'est-ce que c'est") dropped their usual monthly mixtape and it was "Fantastic French for February" -- 90 minutes of French songs and music. And, for tone and the sense and texture of language, it was simply perfect; just the chisel and rock pick I needed.

In the midst of the mix came on a song that stopped my breaking and broke the rules. It was expressing precisely the frustration I was experiencing in my struggles. Precisely. And so completely wrong because it was a cheat, a shortcut -- I need to keep my insides in while I'm getting what I am working on out.


...it was Stromae's _L’enfer_. {"Hell") 
As with every beautiful thing I find, I wanted to share.
(TW: If one is French-enabled: consideration of Self Harm)


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Bloggsworth

Hollywood Nights - Bob Seeger and the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## D. L. Keur

I listen to albums, not songs.  I listen mostly to instrumentals while writing, the rest when doing other things.  Genres include Heavy Metal, Prog-Rock, Heavy Classical, Country, Movie soundtracks, Ambient....  Not a fan of Rap, Hip Hop, Gospel, or World music.


----------



## Mark Twain't




----------



## indianroads

Have a little fun with Jim Stafford.


----------



## D. L. Keur

indianroads said:


> Have a little fun with Jim Stafford.


Love Classical Gas.


----------



## indianroads

D. L. Keur said:


> Love Classical Gas.


----------



## bdcharles




----------



## Lawless

I happened to hear the original 1974 version of this BÖC song and couldn't help the feeling that parts of it sounded strangely familiar, even though I didn't think I had ever heard that particular song before. A little search revealed Metallica had covered the song in 1987. That's where I must have remembered it from! Later I found this most enjoyable 2002 live version by BÖC themselves.


----------



## NajaNoir




----------



## indianroads

Yeah - that didn't work. Try this:


----------



## D. L. Keur

indianroads said:


> An unusual and beautiful friendship between a wild fox and veteran bluegrass musician, Andy Thorn of Leftover Salmon, in Colorado. Andy and his fox pal started their friendship in 2020, when Andy would play music during the fox's many visits. Two years later, they're still going strong! The dose of happiness we all need…


I followed your link which works if you are logged into FB.


----------



## indianroads

D. L. Keur said:


> I followed your link which works if you are logged into FB.


Yeah - it was a nice video of a man playing the banjo for a wild fox.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## KatPC

Not sure why it doesn't work 
But Radio 2 Anne-Marie - Bad Habits
youtube]id=uqwbtPHA43k;list=PLpmTYjK0iwm6vPrt9umcYxsTpQewEEjlj


----------



## indianroads

Trying to get an awful Doobie Brother's song out of my head - this helps.


----------



## indianroads

Love the lyrics in this.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## lithiumflower

Dark Rose said:


> I am listening to Until It Sleeps- Metallica.
> If you are listening to something, or currently were listening to something, what is it?



Kyrie by Mister Mister, that song always transports me to another place, time and universe.


----------



## bdcharles

lithiumflower said:


> Kyrie by Mister Mister, that song always transports me to another place, time and universe.


Heard it on the radio the other day. A perfect example of 1980s hero rock.


----------



## lithiumflower

bdcharles said:


> Heard it on the radio the other day. A perfect example of 1980s hero rock.



Yeah, I love it, whenever I'm in a depressed, horrible mood, it just boosts me up. It makes me remember what life used to be like....before the fall.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## indianroads

Old Dylan song.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## bdcharles

I'm listening to this ballsy little number


----------



## kunox




----------



## Foxee




----------



## Theglasshouse




----------



## Sinister

​
-Sin


----------



## indianroads




----------



## D. L. Keur

Listening to Queensryche's album, _Rage for Order_


----------



## kunox

hopefully this video is not to inapropriate.


----------



## kunox

I had one more but two is enough. I swear.. lol


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## kunox

last one for awhile but this and surface pressure from encanto make  up the best two disney songs with really good remixes.


----------



## Ultraroel

All of their songs are so strong


----------



## Sinister

Don't have a SO, but if I did, this would be our song.

-Sin


----------



## D. L. Keur

Travis A. King's album _Beautiful Mind_.


----------



## indianroads




----------



## TerraLiga

Language warning, but the band are great


----------



## indianroads

I mean... seriously, who doesn't love the Irish?


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## indianroads

Love it.


----------



## indianroads

One more.


----------



## Sinister

Okay, I'll play.



-Sin


----------



## MiltonBradley

NPR.


----------



## Lawless




----------



## PiP

Jim @VRanger  sent me this link and I nearly fell off my chair with laughter


----------



## indianroads




----------



## River Rose




----------



## River Rose




----------



## River Rose




----------



## Sinister

To those who are defending their homeland.  Wherever you are, stay safe.

-Sin


----------



## River Rose




----------



## River Rose




----------



## River Rose




----------



## River Rose




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## indianroads




----------



## Pamelyn Casto

error


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

This is a song I drag out when feeling most low. I love it. It seems to work like some sort of catharsis when I join in with their singing. (If I got the chance to run away with Van Morrison or Tom Jones I'd do it. Along with George Clooney and Leonard Cohen, if they should ask.:-D)


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

This one goes out to a very frustrated and tiny man.

-Sin


----------



## PrairieHostage




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## River Rose




----------



## River Rose




----------



## PiP

I love the words to this song


----------



## Mark Twain't

PiP said:


> I love the words to this song


Great movie too.


----------



## PiP

Mark Twain't said:


> Great movie too.


I've not seen the movie. Is it the same title?


----------



## Mark Twain't

PiP said:


> I've not seen the movie. Is it the same title?


It's called Leon the Professional. Directed by one of my favourite directors, Luc Besson and starring 2 of my favourite actors, Jean Reno & Gary Oldman.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## indianroads

Sinister said:


> -Sin


My theme song!


----------



## Sinister

indianroads said:


> My theme song!



Lol, Mine too, man.  Mine too.  : )


----------



## indianroads




----------



## Pamelyn Casto

indianroads got me thinking about my trip to Indonesia. It was like nothing I can explain except to say it was totally wonderful. I got to visit Bali and Java. For one thing, I discovered Tantawoni Yahya, an Indonesian country-western singer (in English and in his language). I've loved him ever since. For this post I couldn't figure out how to separate the songs from the sequence. Sorry! I was going to post just "Leave the Light on for Me," just the first song, but the whole album comes through. But as far as I'm concerned, it's all a treat. This wonderful guy is also the Indonesian Ambassador to New Zealand.  Turns out that if you press the Watch on You Tube it will take you there.


----------



## indianroads

Pamelyn Casto said:


> indianroads got me thinking about my trip to Indonesia. It was like nothing I can explain except to say it was wonderful to visit Bali and Java. For one thing, I discovered Tantawoni Yahya, an Indonesian country-western singer (in English and in his language). I've loved him ever since. For this post I couldn't figure out how to separate the songs from the sequence. Sorry! I was going to post just "Leave the Light on for Me," just the first song, but the whole album comes through. But as far as I'm concerned, it's all a treat. This wonderful guy is also the Indonesian Ambassador to New Zealand.


My wife is Indonesian.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

Oh, my great goodness. What things she and I could talk about. There's still so much I want to know. I never had such a great time in my life. Everyone I met was friendly as could be-- exceptionally friendly. One of my last nights there my host took me to a pretty swank Jakarta nightclub. It was filled with Indonesian people and I was the only non-Indonesian there. And whose music was the live band playing? Rolling Stones. Can you believe it? I nearly danced my legs right off that night. I like your wife already! Oh, and they made me an honorary member of the club and gave me a t-shirt to honor the occasion. What fun. What an amazing place.


----------



## indianroads

@Pamelyn Casto
My wife speaks very little Indonesja - when Indonesia gained independence from Holland her family had to leave because they had too much Dutch in them. They were shipped out to the Netherlands, but her parents (mother mostly) didn't like the cold winters, so her family moved to California when she was four years old.

She went back to Indonesia several times with her mother, and said she liked the weather but not the bugs.

Together we made two blonde girls with blue eyes - I guess my DNA combined with whatever Dutch was in her. Anyway, her mother was really proud to have blonde grand kids.

One time she went with her mother to Indonesia and left me in charge of the kids (poor judgement on her part) - and she sent us a post card of a guy with a big bone in his nose. She wrote a nice note to us in cursive, which my daughters couldn't read yet... so I _translated _when I read to them that the guy on the postcard was her Uncle Oubou. The girls were amazed at the nose decor, so I added that my wife had gotten a bone in her nose and wanted to have bones put in my daughters noses when she returned home - which freaked them out.
<yes, I'm evil>
When I picked up my wife and brought her home the first thing our daughters looked at was her nose. Our littlest one, who was about three years old at the time, very seriously told my wife: _I want no bone nose_.

We still laugh about that to this day.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

Uncle Oubou, bone in his nose for those little kids. You _are_ evil. Wonderful story! Bugs? Bugs are the problem?  I say it's lizards. Big 'uns! One night I roomed with a foot-long lizard on the ceiling. I asked a hotel person to remove it and he said, sure, but it would just come right back again. So  we left him alone but I threatened that lizard that if he dared come near me that night I'd make a belt of him! He stayed put, I'm pleased to say. (It was a gorgeous hotel, too. And he was quite a handsome lizard as well. He was harmless, it turns out. Just sat up there catching bugs.)

Oh, another quick story.  I went into a store hoping to find a postcard of Tampaksiring.  I asked the clerk to help me find it and he picked up what he thought I was saying-- Tampax.:-D We both broke into laughter on that one when we realized the misunderstanding that had taken place.  

(I'm working on a chapbook about my trip there and the memories just won't stop. Thank goodness!)


----------



## indianroads

Apparently on some of the remote islands cannibalism is still a thing, and for years I’ve been after my wife to put together a (fake) cookbook… titled of course, How to Serve Man.  

Ok, we’re getting out of bounds for this thread, so we should get back to music.


----------



## D. L. Keur

Michael Schenker Group, album Arachnophobiac


----------



## indianroads

D. L. Keur said:


> Michael Schenker Group, album Arachnophobia


I hate spiders - in the redwood forests out west we'd get these red furry spiders that would get into our beds at night, their bites would leave big welts - all the kids at school had them.

If you want to post a link to a video to your song, click the icon that looks like a picture with a piece of film behind it, and drop the link there.


----------



## D. L. Keur

indianroads said:


> I hate spiders - in the redwood forests out west we'd get these red furry spiders that would get into our beds at night, their bites would leave big welts - all the kids at school had them.
> 
> If you want to post a link to a video to your song, click the icon that looks like a picture with a piece of film behind it, and drop the link there.


I love spiders.  But I don't like their bites, that's sure.  Rarely get bitten, though.  But then we feed the house spiders on meat juice all winter.  As to including a video, the sound on YT vids is crap--a disgrace to the music.  Nobody is much interested in the music I listen to, anyway.  They're all pretty much into pop, hip hop, and rap, these days.


----------



## indianroads

D. L. Keur said:


> I love spiders.  But I don't like their bites, that's sure.  Rarely get bitten, though.  But then we feed the house spiders on meat juice all winter.  As to including a video, the sound on YT vids is crap--a disgrace to the music.  Nobody is much interested in the music I listen to, anyway.  They're all pretty much into pop, hip hop, and rap, these days.


I don't like most of the music that comes out these days. Here though we get a pretty wide range.
From Classical:

To Rock:

and beyond. It's just for fun.


----------



## D. L. Keur

Now listening to LOAD, then RELOAD (Metallica)


----------



## D. L. Keur

Okay.,  Here you go, @indianroads 
Of course, as usual, the quality via YT is shit.


----------



## Bagit

Oh yeah, baby. Turn up the heat. Wiggle and twist until we need ice!


----------



## PiP

indianroads said:


> I don't like most of the music that comes out these days. Here though we get a pretty wide range.
> From Classical:


I used to love playing this ... sad memories. One of the last pieces I played before injuring my hand only to never play the classical guitar again.

I also love a wide range of music and since moving here I have also embraced Kizomba. That's when I had knees LoL

and to relax  African music such as


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

That song was definitely hot stuff. It's almost impossible to not feel like jumping up and dancing. (Sometimes it's totally impossible to sit still). That rhythm and beat!)


----------



## Bagit

Pamelyn Casto said:


> That song was definitely hot stuff. It's almost impossible to not feel like jumping up and dancing. (Sometimes it's totally impossible to sit still). That rhythm and beat!)


Let's get jiggy with this one. Meet you on the dance floor!


----------



## indianroads

D. L. Keur said:


> Okay.,  Here you go, @indianroads
> Of course, as usual, the quality via YT is shit.


My oldest friend is a huge Metallica fan... he even as a tattoo of their symbol thing on his leg.


----------



## D. L. Keur

indianroads said:


> My oldest friend is a huge Metallica fan... he even as a tattoo of their symbol thing on his leg.


I'm also a Brahms, Beethoven, God Smack, Rachmaninoff, Saint-Saens, Debussy,  Queenryche, Zappa, Chris Young, Cary...  you get the drift.  Broad range of loves.


----------



## indianroads

D. L. Keur said:


> I'm also a Brahms, Beethoven, God Smack, Rachmaninoff, Saint-Saens, Debussy,  Queenryche, Zappa, Chris Young, Cary...  you get the drift.  Broad range of loves.


Me too. 
For something different - this is a song written by an Irish immigrant, it's about how he misses his homeland.


----------



## Taylor

D. L. Keur said:


> I'm also a Brahms, Beethoven, God Smack, Rachmaninoff, Saint-Saens, Debussy,  Queenryche, Zappa, Chris Young, Cary...  you get the drift.  Broad range of loves.





indianroads said:


> Me too.
> For something different - this is a song written by an Irish immigrant, it's about how he misses his homeland.


Beautiful!!

Me also!  And I love a mix of musical genres.


----------



## D. L. Keur

This morning it's Beethoven's 6th, his Pastoral Symphony.  Conductor is Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Bagit

Not really a fan of man-boobs, but in this case I'll let it slide.


----------



## D. L. Keur

Listening to all of Michael Hedges' albums.


----------



## elprup

Discovered Molybaron a few months back and their two albums have been on repeat play a lot ever since, particularly this song:


----------



## indianroads

I remember Patricia Benatar being on the Andy Williams show - singing crooner music. 
Then she grew into herself.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## PrairieHostage




----------



## Pamelyn Casto

I love it, @PrairieHostage. It makes me almost get tears for many complex and likely even inexplicable reasons. Such a peculiar feeling, almost teardrops along with a big smile by music's end.


----------



## Taylor

Never more relevant.


----------



## PrairieHostage

Taylor said:


> Never more relevant.


Teared up listening to that tonight. Thanks for the share.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

Put me down for tearing up, too. So relevant right now. In addition to the beauty of the music, it was so great seeing so many famous and talented singers together again. They're all just as beautiful as they've ever been.


----------



## D. L. Keur

So, right now, it's Star Trek IV, our excellent quality sound files.  Here's the YouTube version, which, of course, lacks everything but the mid-tones and those are tinny and thin, but, hey, it's YT.


----------



## VRanger

D. L. Keur said:


> So, right now, it's Star Trek IV, our excellent quality sound files.  Here's the YouTube version, which, of course, lacks everything but the mid-tones and those are tinny and thin, but, hey, it's YT.


My favorite movie with the original cast. It was the most like one of the TV series episodes, I thought.


----------



## D. L. Keur

VRanger said:


> My favorite movie with the original cast. It was the most like one of the TV series episodes, I thought.


It was the best, that's sure.


----------



## D. L. Keur

And now it's Asia Alpha, but our own high quality recordings, not YT stuff.


----------



## Bagit

A dedication to the WF members that have passed on through the years. Your voice will never be forgotten.


----------



## indianroads

For St. Paddy's day


----------



## bdcharles

Love this! 0:27 and 3:33 are priceless ...


----------



## NajaNoir




----------



## indianroads




----------



## VRanger

While I write tonight:


Plus many other selections. But not YouTube shit ... FLAC on my media server.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## bdcharles

I love how incredibly lo-fi this is, and yet the arrangement is really quirky and works beautifully. Highlights are the cockney "yer I know" refrain at 2:46-3:07. And the tin cans and lighter used as instruments  It just makes me happy.


----------



## Lawless

A fascinating language with most peculiar phonetics, Welsh. Eve Goodman has a superb voice. I've been listening to "Dacw 'Nghariad" a lot, as well as tried to sing it. Today I found this.


----------



## Theglasshouse




----------



## Parabola




----------



## Bagit

Thought this might be cool for some meditation.


----------



## Theglasshouse




----------



## VRanger

Since I've added music and headphones to my afternoon walks, it's picked up my pace three to four seconds per lap. Today was Mario Lanza day. Lanza was arguably the best American produced operatic quality tenor, which launched him into several films. Unfortunately, alcoholism precipitated health problems and he died young. He was to have starred in _The Student Prince_, but he was far too overweight to pull off the role, though they still dubbed in his singing. So if you watch the video, the man in the gray suit is the student prince, but the voice is Mario Lanza. This was one of the songs that played on my walk today.


----------



## Taylor

VRanger said:


> Since I've added music and headphones to my afternoon walks, it's picked up my pace three to four seconds per lap. Today was Mario Lanza day. Lanza was arguably the best American produced operatic quality tenor, which launched him into several films. Unfortunately, alcoholism precipitated health problems and he died young. He was to have starred in _The Student Prince_, but he was far too overweight to pull off the role, though they still dubbed in his singing. So if you watch the video, the man in the gray suit is the student prince, but the voice is Mario Lanza. This was one of the songs that played on my walk today.


Lanza's voice is perfection!


----------



## Sinister

Since I don't have to post Thom Yorke's Suspirium and I can also skip putting out Unmade and Open Again cause other members also have fantastic taste in music, then I'll do this:




-Sin


----------



## bdcharles

Revisiting and newly discovering some classic 10 minute Pumpkins odysseys


----------



## Sinister

I've been thinking a lot about the Ertan Deep...  =/  It's been on my mind.

-Sin


----------



## Bagit

Sinister said:


> I've been thinking a lot about the Ertan Deep... =/ It's been on my mind.


Keep thinking it. I'm diggin' it. Has a quirky, whimsical feel.   

EDIT:

I was looking for something hypnotically beautiful and found this track...


----------



## bdcharles

I'm listening to whatever this is. I'm considering buying a vocal processor and this might have sold it to me...


----------



## Bagit

_Appears, emerging from a WF trap-door disguised as a bookshelf, in character. Who dis? A western bandit?_

 No . . . it--it's DJ Bagit disguised as a bandit!    _removes cracked, worn boots and slips on shiny-white tappin' shoes_


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## indianroads




----------



## Bagit

You probably won't forget about this one anytime soon. I was wrong once before though...  j/k


----------



## Rorychapman

Hey,

I'm new to this forum and would like to introduce myself. I'm Rory, and I'm glad to see you all.

I just saw this question. It's great to get to know each other's song tastes. I'm listing the song "Born this way" by Lady Gaga.


I really loved some of the lyrics.

I'm beautiful in my way 'cause God makes no mistakes
I'm on the right track, baby, I was born this way
Don't hide yourself in regret, just love yourself, and you're set
I'm on the right track, baby, I was born this way (born this way)


----------



## Sinister

_*"And I won't say woe is me,
as I disappear into the sea.
Cause I'm in good company,*_
*as we're all going together."*

-Sin


----------



## Bagit

Yo, Sin.  Had to get me more of that whimsical angle and found this one. Hope you like.


----------



## Sinister

Bagit said:


> Yo, Sin.  Had to get me more of that whimsical angle and found this one. Hope you like.



Bagit, I can't express how much I love that.  It's beautiful and precisely my kind of music.  Rofl, I feel almost a little called out by how well you nailed it.  It may have even inspired a new blog post, which is why I adore music.  Sincerely, Thank you.  ^^


EDIT
Reciprocity:


-Sin


----------



## S J Ward

A fine wine with...


----------



## S J Ward

This goes no further, but a few years ago I wrote a folk song. It's me on Guitar (bad thing to do) and me on both vocals (even worse thing to do). I'd post the band stuff I did, but this is bad enough. Pills and therapy available at the door!

And the puppy is my old collie, Skip. who features in Essence of a Dragon. Long gone now, god rest him.


----------



## indianroads

One of my favorites.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## indianroads




----------



## Parabola




----------



## bdcharles

Real belter of a synthpop tune


----------



## Sinister

Storm incoming!!


-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## indianroads




----------



## Darkkin

This on repeat for the last two weeks...


----------



## Bagit

Yee-haw!


----------



## Parabola




----------



## Bagit

A tribute to Flash Gordon.  I still got a crush on princess Aura....


----------



## Mark Twain't




----------



## Pamelyn Casto

This song and this scenery and these two singers make me emote, emote, emote. And I don't even speak the language. I think it's a beautiful piece. 

“Fuiste tú”  by Gaby Moreno and Ricardo Arjona


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

I adore Aaron Neville's astounding voice. I loved this particular song when it was done by old George Jones but Neville's voice makes it shine even brighter. It's such a heartbreaking song. But the pain I feel when I hear it allows the love and empathy I feel for Neville and Jones to make the pain worth it.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

I was made aware by my Audible.com account and by our own Darkkin that it is Autism Acceptance Month.  How nice.  As an ND, I should have something to say about it, surely.  So I'll repost a song to typify my opinion of my "non-pathological" variation in human neural diversity...


-Sin


----------



## Darkkin




----------



## Darkkin




----------



## Darkkin




----------



## Taylor

Just saw BTS on the Grammys.  Talent GALORE!!!


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## bdcharles

Taylor said:


> Just saw BTS on the Grammys.  Talent GALORE!!!


I'm gonna come out and say it - I love this song! I also appreciate the way that BTS look like the young Beatles.




Cornelius Coburn said:


>


Look, can we all just agree that Floor Jansen needs to rule the world?


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Parabola




----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Theglasshouse

Dire Straits


----------



## Sinister

^That song brings back a lot of...memories.  

Anyhow, I was called out on Skype by someone, saying that I didn't listen to upbeat music.  They're crazy, but maybe they're right...


-Sin


----------



## Smith




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Parabola




----------



## Sinister

That song is on my playlist, Parabola.  Love that one.  

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

Sinister said:


> That song is on my playlist, Parabola.  Love that one.
> 
> -Sin



Yeah it's been a staple in my music rotation for years. Never gets old.


----------



## Mark Twain't




----------



## Parabola




----------



## Bagit

I've often wondered what things lurk on the dark side of the moon. Things unimaginable. Things hiding. Things waiting... Things, if seen, that could poison your mind.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

Not sure if I already posted one of these.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

Some of the things I've read about what is happening in the world outside my house has caused me to look at life like this^

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

Cornelius Coburn said:


> Speaking of B movies. Sometimes I get sci-fi nostalgia and I try and revisit some of those old movies from the late 50s through the 60s, but the reality of how bad they actually are always sets in and ruins the experience - so much for evolution. I will try again though.


Oh man, I have a collection.  Lol.  But I love them all *because *they're bad.  I know, I'm weird.  No one in my family understands why I like Birdemic, Robo-Vampire or Robot Monster or Plan 9 from Outer Space.  They're comfort movies, I guess.

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

I literally can think of nothing but Killer Klowns from Outer Space...but it's 1980s.  So I have nothing.  I don't think it's War of the Worlds...  I kinda hate that I don't know it, is that weird?


Also to remain on topic:


-Sin


----------



## Parabola

All this talk of scifi makes me want to watch Twilight Zone.


----------



## Smith

So happy to hear a new song from dead broke.

_"And baby we could take over the world too"_


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola




----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola




----------



## Sinister

Another one on my playlist, Parabola.  lol  Great song, great band.


Edit:


-Sin


----------



## Parabola

Sinister said:


> Another one on my playlist, Parabola.  lol  Great song, great band.



I don't know why, but I had a feeling you'd like it, Sin. Here's another by the same band!


----------



## Sinister

I admit, much as I love Seraphim Shock, I'd never heard that one.  But it sounds familiar, though.  Great track!  Love it.  Definitely going to put it with the others on my playlist.  Thanks.

Just to add one that I love:


Edit:  Halloween Girl is also good.
I could talk about bands like these all day, though.  lol

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

That's an awesome one! Love the more metal-ish vibe throughout (used to be a big metalhead).


----------



## Sinister

Yeah, same.  Had a big collection of Cradle, Devilment, Blind Guardian and Rivers of Nihil songs.  I still wear out my speakers and headphones to them sometimes.

-Sin


----------



## Bræ the Fæ

Deadmau5 - Get In The October Cart, Pig


----------



## Bloggsworth

"You don't have to tell me" by The Rocking Berries.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Delete


----------



## Parabola




----------



## Bloggsworth

"Ain't no pleasing you" - Chas & Dave:


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

This one is in my "pantheon of nostalgia" catalogue


----------



## indianroads




----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Delete


----------



## Parabola




----------



## indianroads




----------



## Bloggsworth

One of my favourite Elvis songs - He lost it after he left the army, for which I blame Colonel Tom Parker.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Delete


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## DailyLunatic

Got a new CD


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Delete


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Bagit

Whaaat? Oh, YEAH. Get them hands together for this one! Grab a partner(no, not _there!_) for a dance, silly.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Mrs Twain't was clearing the loft and found some vinyl albums, one of which was Tales of Mystery & Imagination:Edgar Allan Poe by The Alan Parsons Project which  bought as a teenager.


----------



## K.I.Edward

Sinister said:


> -Sin


I have a five year old son, so I've watched this movie no less that fifteen million times.


----------



## K.I.Edward




----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## K.I.Edward




----------



## K.I.Edward

I'm obviously on a white guys with guitars kick today. 
I think this means I'll end up writing something sad today.


----------



## Sinister

White guys with guitars and something sad?  Hmm, it's funny where your brain goes when you don't steer it.  I think I might have a dark sense of humor:

_WARNING DISCRETION ADVISED_


To be fair, I was downright cheerful for about three posts.

-Sin


----------



## K.I.Edward

But of course. One of the best examples is Damien Rice. His songs are tragic and beautiful. His relationship with Lisa is poured into the three albums with an honesty that is brilliant. It’s no wonder he was a recluse for years.


----------



## K.I.Edward

Folksy boys playing gentle guitar music while singing about lost love is my favorite type of music.


----------



## Sinister

I'm not sure why I'm drawn to darker songs, tragic or beautiful.  Just how I am.  In person, kind of an upbeat, nice guy, just a little eccentric.  So, in order not to get stuck in a rut...  I'll post the most upbeat song I can think of that I listen to...  This will make up for the last post that was apparently so bad, YouTube, itself, makes people take mental health surveys to listen to...


-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

That's my double post for today.

-Sin


----------



## Bloggsworth

Itchykoo Park - The Small Faces:


----------



## Lawless




----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## RosesPoetryOfficial




----------



## indianroads

One of my favorites.


----------



## S J Ward




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola




----------



## Theglasshouse




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Oliver Eurie

Meteor shower by Cavetown
Devil Doesn't Bargain By Alec Benjamin
Laughter Lines by Bastille

I guess I have an uncommon music taste?
     -Oliver


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## bdcharles

https://tidal.com/track/64981084


----------



## indianroads




----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

One of my favorites.


----------



## Parabola




----------



## K.I.Edward

One of my all time favorite shows.


----------



## Parabola




----------



## S J Ward

From the first Album I ever bought


----------



## S J Ward

Cornelius Coburn said:


> Who doesn't love Karen Carpenter? The intro melody of this track persisted in memory for decades as some sort of melancholy infused feeling that was also quite unique and pleasant at the same time.


 The only artist to ever make me cry when I listen to her


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## bdcharles

Absolute banger here


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola




----------



## bdcharles

Cornelius Coburn said:


> Cheap Trick was one of the albums me and a friend used play on the turntable. I think we liked the Dream Police the best, and then some of the other stuff that came after was also good. Like this one :
> 
> 
> 
> - I can recall a neighbor playing that one over and over


I’ve not ever really explored their music much til recently, though a friend was/is very into them. I’m impressed by the songs on that recent album though.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

_And I keep a playroom inside my mind.
Sanctuary in which I hide.
Blur the world into a dream, into a lie.
And I am constructing this fantasy.
Imagination is saving me
From the world I despise.

What about loneliness?
What about friends?
What about winning
And getting revenge?
And what about
All of the things that they've done?
It's time for some payback.
It's time for some fun!_

-Sin


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Last song I listened to:


----------



## Sinister

If you cannot listen to Fats Domino, we'd never get along and it was never meant to be.  lol

-Sin


----------



## Parabola




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Right at the time of typing, this:


----------



## VRanger

"The Machine of Writing"

Full Symphony Orchestra ... Plus One.

The Plus One gives a marvelous performance with personality you never see from a soloist otherwise. ;-)

If you've never heard this music, you've missed out, and if you've never seen this specific performance, you're in danger of dying poorer for the lack.


----------



## Mark Twain't




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Parabola




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Parabola




----------



## Sinister

​-Sin


----------



## PiP

I am so naive that my girlfriend had to explain the meaning of this song complete with facial expressions .... and etc. We all laughed till we cried


----------



## Joker




----------



## Parabola




----------



## Parabola




----------



## Parabola




----------



## S J Ward

My face is Mogodon. is a great line!


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

Ever wonder what it feels like to have an anxiety attack?  Plus <3 Skinny Puppy. 

-Sin


----------



## indianroads




----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola




----------



## Parabola

Because why not? I'm on a Primus kick.


----------



## indianroads

Yes - I'm old.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## indianroads

HA!


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

Might've posted this once before not sure though.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Mark Twain't

indianroads said:


>


Turn of a Friendly Card was the 1st APP album I bought. It was advertised on tv (I'\d never heard of them) and took a punt. Best punt ever!


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Parabola




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

Does anyone like pork soda anymore?


----------



## Parabola

You can't have pork soda without a sea of cheese


----------



## Joker




----------



## BeckyAnime53

I am listening to Love Story by Indila


----------



## PrairieHostage

Chance the Rapper's lyrics are poetry.

Daniel Cesar is Canadian who in 2022 won Best R&B Performance with American performer, H.E.R., for their song, "Best Part"


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## C.K.Johnson

I wish I could write a novel that feels like this song:


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Joker




----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Auronami

In The Stars by Benson Boone, it's so so good!


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Gyt Kaliba

Daft Punk's Homework album


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## bdcharles

Just discovered this guy after I keep hearing his name come up. Why? Now I got 9 studio albums to go through!


----------



## Parabola




----------



## AurelianGuy

Hans Zimmer is amazing, and I love remixes!


----------



## Parabola

Another hidden gem from an old account


----------



## Parabola

The good times just keep on rolling


----------



## Robbie Ann

Bob Seger's "Against the Wind".


----------



## Theglasshouse




----------



## Theglasshouse

Bagdad Cafe


----------



## Parabola




----------



## Sinister

Sing us a song tonight.
Well we're all in the mood for a melody,
and you got us feeling alright.

-Sin


----------



## Joker




----------



## C.K.Johnson

Cornelius Coburn said:


> Hamilton, Joe Frank and Reynolds, which is almost as bad as New England Dan and John Ford Coley - you can tell this is the studio recording
> 
> 
> 
> And then the audio/video sync went to hell in a handbasket


I had a Hamilton, Joe Frank and Reynolds album  in the 70s that had a scratch n’ sniff cover that smelled like roses.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## C.K.Johnson

High school days


----------



## Joker




----------



## Parabola




----------



## Theglasshouse

The best version in my opinion.

The air that I breathe Albert Hammond


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Theglasshouse

I am also a fan of the hollies version. I was thinking they were the original version. I enjoyed discovering the earlier song and can't seem to stop from playing it on repeat. I explored his original album and enjoyed Listen to the World by Albert Hammond. I have enjoyed different interpretations of the song by other artists.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Jacob Michael Peter Welch

"Mooo!" by Doja Cat



I'm sorry guys I can't help it, I'm a Taurus.


----------



## Jacob Michael Peter Welch

Since you all seem to appreciate music videos, here's one of the best I've seen in a while:


----------



## Jacob Michael Peter Welch

Last one, I swear:



The lyrics remind me of a dream I had in which Jesus Christ came down to give me a free tour of heaven. There were messages being played over a PA system reminding me that this was just a preview. There was music playing that reverberated into my core and made me feel complete. I told Jesus that I had a bone to pick with him and we had a good laugh about it.


----------



## Parabola

This tune be slappin (imo)


----------



## Jacob Michael Peter Welch

Parabola said:


> This tune be slappin (imo)


I got one for you:



I love this whole album, with "Helpline Operator" holding a special place in my heart.


----------



## Jacob Michael Peter Welch




----------



## Jacob Michael Peter Welch

One of my all time favorite K-Pop songs, although the star is Thai and speaks 7 languages. Just a wonderful woman all around.


----------



## Parabola

Jacob Michael Peter Welch said:


> I got one for you:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this whole album, with "Helpline Operator" holding a special place in my heart.



Getting warmer.


----------



## Jacob Michael Peter Welch

Parabola said:


> Getting warmer.


Here's one that is deeply personal for me:


----------



## Jacob Michael Peter Welch

Parabola said:


> Getting warmer.


Or maybe a little slower:


----------



## Jacob Michael Peter Welch

This is the real stuff.


----------



## Jacob Michael Peter Welch

Last one I swear:


----------



## Jacob Michael Peter Welch

Grindset type beat.

I used to own that exact shotgun, with the same aftermarket tactical stock. Funny how life works.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Jacob Michael Peter Welch




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Jacob Michael Peter Welch




----------



## Sinister

This whole album could be a soundtrack to my WIP.

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Jacob Michael Peter Welch




----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Jacob Michael Peter Welch

Cornelius Coburn said:


> That last post reminds me of one of my favorite Chicago tracks because it resembles a track that was just prior to it, which sort of acted as a lengthy cue


My fingers move unconsciously
as this moment falls from the open tap
of all creation united in the mystery of all creation;

Joined in a wonderful whole
of freedom from sin.









						Sin (Final Fantasy)
					


Sin (シン, Shin) is a gigantic, demonic whale-like monster and the central antagonist in Final Fantasy X. This malevolent creature wreaks havoc on the world of Spira. It was named by all of the people of Spira who believed the beast came into being as punishment for their ancestors relying on...





					villains.fandom.com


----------



## Jacob Michael Peter Welch




----------



## C.K.Johnson




----------



## Parabola

How could I forget shaletown?


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## PrairieHostage

I'm reading The Epic Fail of Arturo Zamora and had to play this song after chapter 17. Such a joyful book.


----------



## Sinister

_*"I was told that it's*_
*Safest to bury your
Dreams with commitments that
Never were your muse
But how safe is it
To make a man with
Dreams beyond what
He's allowed to choose?

I've packed my bags
And brought back my pride
I'd rather live in rags
Than throw my dreams aside!'"*
​*-*Sin


----------



## Sinister

Had to double post this, cause another thread got me grooving to swing.

-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse

Cornelius Coburn said:


> Here's one for this afternoon


That's a very good song. This music group or artist is new to me. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Sinister

I will not be taking questions.
Thank you.

-Sin


----------



## Joker




----------



## Parabola




----------



## katieriding

There's A Fine, Fine Line- Avenue Q        

Love this song so much,


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

LoneWolf said:


> "Adam's Song" by Blink 182..gotta love the old stuff!



OLD?!?!?  Why, I oughta....  


A.C.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Just listened to _Hounds Of Love_ by Kate Bush.   Yeah, I was a Love Hound wwwaaayyy back in the 80's. Actually, my favorite track from that is "Hello, Earth." 

I'll have _Permanent_ by Joy Division on when I get home in the morning to get me in the mood to write. Yeah, my book has dark undertones.

A.C.


----------



## Parabola

An old favorite:


----------



## Sinister

I love VNV Nation.  Rubicon is a personal favorite.


-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Of course, you know, you can't go wrong listening to this....









						QRM
					


Internet radio station on FastCast4u.com





					fastcast4u.com


----------



## Parabola

@Sinister If you haven't checked out "tomorrow never comes," you should.


----------



## Sinister

Parabola said:


> @Sinister If you haven't checked out "tomorrow never comes," you should.


No, I kinda one and done VNV.  Which isn't fair to them; they're a good act.  I'll add it to the spotify playlist though.  I always need some new inspiration for my writing.

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

For whatever reason, this one gives me that burst of nostalgic vibrance that I need at important points in Ethan's story. There's another one by the Soviet Dolls which is nice, but I always go back to the original.


----------



## Parabola

Popped up in my recs. Good overall feel but a bit split since there's a recurring sound that grates me.


----------



## indianroads

Funny stuff.
I came home one night, found the two of you alone, and you told me he was a nudist that came in to use the phone.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Joker




----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Discovered this one by accident a few months ago.  I love listening to stuff from other countries that normally doesn't make it to the US shores (attention)


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Lately, I've been enjoying "mix ups"  And this one's one of my faves....


----------



## Sinister

I got a special deal.  Eat your heart out, Faust.


-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## indianroads

Always loved her voice...


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

Shew. That Ronstadt woman can sing. I've always loved her work.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

They can't get any better on the guitar than Stevie Ray Vaughan. I was lucky enough to get to see him in concert just before he died and I knew at the time I was listening to a one-of-a-kind master musician


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

I see your SRV, and call with Monte Montgomery.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

Okay, That Guy Named Aaron. that Monte Montgomery fellow's pretty darned good too. But Stevie will always be my main love. He just up and stole my heart.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Like, SRV, he's a Texan. He's influenced by SRV, too. I found out about him back in '99. Amazing guitarist.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

Maybe it's the heat Texans endure. It seems to bring out the most amazing guitars.


----------



## Theglasshouse

This is my favorite song from classical music class when I was in college that we studied (the class consisted of listening to music and learning about the biographies of famous musicians and we had CDs of each artist with a small sample of the works)(Franz Liszt is the author or classical music composer of Mephisto Waltz). I wish I could appreciate more such classical music. He invented the symphonic poem. I might listen to more of this genre of classical music, which I haven't begun to scratch the surface of. I randomly listened to the classical music list that has the most listeners on Spotify. This classical music song is on that list. I am not an enormous fan of classical music and wanted to share this. I just want to try to discover some new music. Not to mention if this made the list, it can't be bad. It's also less distracting to listen to classical music when writing. Bach was also on the list, Beethoven and some others. But this remains my favorite on the list of "essential classical music". Probably another unknown music artist to most people is Antonio Vivaldi for four seasons.



> *Symphonic poem*, also called *Tone Poem*, musical composition for orchestra inspired by an extra-musical idea, story, or “program,” to which the title typically refers or alludes. The characteristic single-movement symphonic poem evolved from the concert-overture, an overture not attached to an opera or play yet suggestive of a literary or natural sequence of events (_e.g._, Mendelssohn’s _Fingal’s Cave_, also called _Hebrides Overture_).



The real reason I suspect they named it Mephisto Waltz has nothing to do with any religion.


----------



## Sinister

​

This was _*never*_ meant for all of you...

-Sin


----------



## bdcharles

Theglasshouse said:


> This is my favorite song from classical music class when I was in college that we studied (the class consisted of listening to music and learning about the biographies of famous musicians and we had CDs of each artist with a small sample of the works)(Franz Liszt is the author or classical music composer of Mephisto Waltz). I wish I could appreciate more such classical music. He invented the symphonic poem. I might listen to more of this genre of classical music, which I haven't begun to scratch the surface of. I randomly listened to the classical music list that has the most listeners on Spotify. This classical music song is on that list. I am not an enormous fan of classical music and wanted to share this. I just want to try to discover some new music. Not to mention if this made the list, it can't be bad. It's also less distracting to listen to classical music when writing. Bach was also on the list, Beethoven and some others. But this remains my favorite on the list of "essential classical music". Probably another unknown music artist to most people is Antonio Vivaldi for four seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> The real reason I suspect they named it Mephisto Waltz has nothing to do with any religion.


I find it neat that Liszt inspired a manic fervour back in his day somewhat akin to that of the Beatles in the 60s. Lisztomania, it was called. Probably it all had something to do with his swishy hairdo

Today's listen: this mix: 
I love that YT channel.


----------



## indianroads

Yes... I'm old. When I was living on the street after my parents were arrested, this song was on the radio a lot - and obviously, I related to the lyrics.


----------



## Moon Child

"The Ruins of Berlin" by Marlene Dietrich

followed by 

"Speechless" from Aladdin

followed by

" if we hold on together" by Diana Ross

followed by

"Meet me in St Louis" by Judy Garland


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## VRanger

Listening to Neil Diamond tonight, and _Longfellow Serenade_ just played. There is a boat load of (shall we say) symbolism in that song, making me wonder about the inclusion of the word 'Longfellow'.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

I think, @VRanger, you're reading it right. Longfellow serenade indeed.:-D Ride, come on baby, ride. (Hey, I'm only reciting lines from the song.) Lots of those old songs had double meanings. (To keep them from disturbing parents, I guess.)


----------



## Sinister

​-Sin


----------



## Sinister

I just heard terrible news.  Sometimes in life that happens...  It's fine.  It's totally okay.  It really isn't.


Bye, Shirley.  Bye Tiffany.

-Sin


----------



## Moon Child

Sinister said:


> I just heard terrible news.  Sometimes in life that happens...  It's fine.  It's totally okay.  It really isn't.
> 
> 
> Bye, Shirley.  Bye Tiffany.
> 
> -Sin


Sorry for the loss, darling ❤

who is dead?


----------



## Sinister

Thank you.  It's an old friend that went separate ways and a relative a great aunt.  Unrelated incidents.  Life threw me the old 1, 2.  Which happens, y'know.

-Sin


----------



## Moon Child

Sinister said:


> Thank you.  It's an old friend that went separate ways and a relative a great aunt.  Unrelated incidents.  Life threw me the old 1, 2.  Which happens, y'know.
> 
> -Sin


Oh, darling, I know. I lost my parents just a year apart. I am so so sorry. If you want someone to talk to you know where the inbox is ❤ here's a virtual hug for you ❤


----------



## Sinister

I'll be alright.  But it definitely is a nasty shock.  They were good people.  I'm sorry to hear about your loss.  That's terrible.  I hope you're doing well.

-Sin


----------



## Moon Child

Sinister said:


> I'll be alright.  But it definitely is a nasty shock.  They were good people.  I'm sorry to hear about your loss.  That's terrible.  I hope you're doing well.
> 
> -Sin


It always is darling, ❤ 
thank you, I'm doing okay


----------



## Moon Child

Sinister said:


> I'll be alright.  But it definitely is a nasty shock.  They were good people.  I'm sorry to hear about your loss.  That's terrible.  I hope you're doing well.
> 
> -Sin


I did reply, but it seems to be lost 

it's always a shock darling ❤
thank you, I'm doing okay


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

Love this. "Joan of Arc" by Jennifer Warnes and Leonard Cohen


----------



## YggNate

Red is the Rose - Grainne Clarke


----------



## Theglasshouse




----------



## Theglasshouse




----------



## LCLee

Nothing else matters... Piano


----------



## indianroads

Oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Joker

LCLee said:


> Nothing else matters... Piano



Metallica?


----------



## Moon Child

Joker said:


> Metallica?


Jazz gets my vote, especially classic vocal jazz like Louis Armstrong, Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Sinister

I feel like this song is calling me out:  


-Sin


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

I do love me some bluegrass. Here's I Am a Poor Wayfarin' Stranger by the Hayde Bluegrass Orchestra.


----------



## LCLee

The Hu Wolf Totem...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM8dCGIm6yc


----------



## PedestrianWriter

Parabola said:


> Popped up in my recs. Good overall feel but a bit split since there's a recurring sound that grates me.



"Your Woman" was one of those hidden gems from my HS/college years.



This has been on regular rotation at PW HQ for quite a while, and inspired a key portion of my current story:




If you've never hear it I hope you'll give it a a listen.


----------



## indianroads

Big Brother and the Holding Company - Janis Joplin is the best blues singer I've heard.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

I agree, Joplin's the best. The woman tears me apart, I tell you. When I'm alone I impersonate her. She transports me to another existence. She feels like a ball and chain I don't want to lose. Long live, Joplin.


----------



## indianroads

Pamelyn Casto said:


> I agree, Joplin's the best. The woman tears me apart, I tell you. When I'm alone I impersonate her. She transports me to another existence. She feels like a ball and chain I don't want to lose. Long live, Joplin.


I met her several times when I was a kid - and saw her perform at the Matrix club in the Haight-Ashbury with Big Brother. She came to our house a few times too; I thought her perspective on things was unusual.


----------



## Deleted member 67665

Everything will flow- suede, In my life - Beatles, satisfaction - stones, light my fire- Jim Morrison


----------



## NajaNoir

Euphoric to hear again, been in my head since.


----------



## Sinister

This sums up not only my life, music taste, but also my movie taste.  That makes it solid gold imho.

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

Also, I should point out...  I love Janis.  My aunt turned me onto her(she was a microbiologist and Kentucky Colonel who revolutionized our viral preparedness far before COVID).  I remember Summertime being blissful in terms of guitar and vocals.  I will jam to Miss Joplin and her bluesy voice any given day.  Ball and Chain was also a favorite.  Indianroads, allow me to congratulate you not only on your excellent taste in tunes, but in meeting the woman, herself.

I had a chance to meet Vincent Price in a cooking demonstration he performed.  Alas, I passed up the opportunity.  A great regret.

-Sin


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

indianroads said:


> I met her several times when I was a kid - and saw her perform at the Matrix club in the Haight-Ashbury with Big Brother. She came to our house a few times too; I thought her perspective on things was unusual.


Oh, my gosh! You actually met her? You actually breathed the same air she did?  You are a lucky person in my book. Yes, her perspective was unusual (in her songs) but she managed, I think, to touch on secret repressed thoughts most of us have had. I love everything she sang. Including old Me and Bobby McGee. La da da, la da da da . . (Now you have me wanting to pull out my little karaoke machine and set Janis loose in my office.)


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

You missed Vincent Price, @Sinister? So sad. I once missed Bobby Darin because my little sister wet her pants and I had to get her home from the little local park where he was appearing. Woe is me. Or woe are we:-D


----------



## indianroads

Pamelyn Casto said:


> Oh, my gosh! You actually met her? You actually breathed the same air she did?  You are a lucky person in my book. Yes, her perspective was unusual (in her songs) but she managed, I think, to touch on secret repressed thoughts most of us have had. I love everything she sang. Including old Me and Bobby McGee. La da da, la da da da . . (Now you have me wanting to pull out my little karaoke machine and set Janis loose in my office.)


I also met Ken Kesey, he was our neighbor in La Honda - he came to our house a few times too. Bob Dylan lived up the hill from our house - I recall gong to his house for a party (I was just a kid), an he played guitar and sang for us... here's the weird part... I thought he was an awful singer. I also met Joan Baez - she lived about 2 miles from our place, and a friend of mine was her neighbor.

Anyway - back to Kesey... I've never read any of his books, but will start out on One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest tonight.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest is more than worth spending time with. Excellent. So was the film. And to think you met Kesey, too. You thought Dylan was a terrible singer? He was. But he knew how to make that bad singing work for himself. Love that man too and to think you've met him as well. And Joan Baez too. You have some serious Muses, @indianroads! No wonder you're so creative!


----------



## indianroads

Pamelyn Casto said:


> One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest is more than worth spending time with. Excellent. So was the film. And to think you met Kesey, too. You thought Dylan was a terrible singer? He was. But he knew how to make that bad singing work for himself. Love that man too and to think you've met him as well. And Joan Baez too. You have some serious Muses, @indianroads! No wonder you're so creative!


My father was a drug dealer back in the 1960's, so yeah, I met a lot of interesting people as a kid. In the long run, it didn't turn out well - but that's another story.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

How terrible for you as a kid. But those talented writers/ singers you met I'm sure made an important influence overall. At the least you chose a different profession than your father. You became a writer instead. And your experiences give you an abundance of things you could write about. Keep writing. (Soon as I can get rid of some deadlines, I'll be reading one of your books.)


----------



## angelmilk




----------



## Sinister

I'm gonna tell you a "Secret" about being "Sin."



Spoiler: The Secret







For those not interested in secrets, here's what I'm listening to:


-Sin


----------



## Sinister

It's been a while since I've listened to this classic.


-Sin


----------



## indianroads

A song for writers and artists everywhere.


----------



## NajaNoir

This is one of those earworms I got from watching a really good haunted house mini series, Beyond The Walls. Couldn't get it out of my head till I looked it up. I think it's really quite lovely.


----------



## Sinister

DI-2...you can't harm me...  I'm ready for zombies, no matter what they're chanting to themselves.


-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse




----------



## Theglasshouse

Listening to this since he is the best opera singer of all time supposedly.  He sings in Italian. I guess I am just exploring the music of a bygone era.


----------



## VRanger

I'm listening to Liszt's Mephisto Waltz but REALLY questioning why he felt the need for a 'z' in the middle of his name. Plus, it's the SECOND 'z' in his name! What a 'z' glottonz!

I might change my Handle to "VRangerz" in either protest or imitation. I haven't yet decided which. Wait. That's a different composer.


----------



## Sinister

I love Liszt's work.  My entire short-lived piano lessons when I was twelve...  The entire point of it, in my mind, was to learn his Hungarian Rhapsody No.2.  Man...good times that happened long ago...

Now you've got me going down the rabbit hole of old favorites.  Listening to some old Hamza El Din works on Oud.


-Sin


----------



## VRanger

Sinister said:


> I love Liszt's work.  My entire short-lived piano lessons when I was twelve...  The entire point of it, in my mind, was to learn his Hungarian Rhapsody No.2.  Man...good times that happened long ago...
> 
> Now you've got me going down the rabbit hole of old favorites.  Listening to some old Hamza El Din works on Oud.
> 
> 
> -Sin


The three-hand technique, baby.  It revolutionized piano performance. Hungarian Fantasy gotz to be my favorite though.


----------



## Sinister

I was very ambitious.  lol  ^^   Ears were bigger than my skill.  Still love the sound and the work of a master composer.  What a rockstar the man was.

-Sin


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

Today was interesting. On another thread we have been discussing the Salman Rushdie situation. This morning, as I opened my computer, a photo of Borobudur appeared and I was reminded of the completely wonderful time I got to spend on Java with a beautiful Muslim family. I got to experience actually being there, out of the role of tourist. The family was loving and welcoming and they spent a good deal of time explaining various things about their culture. I had at least a million questions. (I got to serve as matron of honor at a Javanese wedding—a stunning ceremony.) I was also emotionally taken by the Muslim calls to prayer. They are a beautiful sound as they ring from the various minarets. And with the opening computer photo, I also recalled our wonderful time together climbing the astounding Borobudur, the world’s largest Buddhist temple. I was emotionally taken by that experience too.

So that you can experience a small bit of what I did, here are photos of Borobudur (a religious extremist bombed it in 1985 and did some serious damage. It’s breathtaking now). https://www.khanacademy.org/humanities/ap-art-history/south-east-se-asia/indonesia-art/a/borobudur

And here is some gamelan music. I love playing this music in the background whenever I want to concentrate on the work at hand. When I first experienced gamelan, it truly irritated my ears. Before I left Indonesia, though, I had grown to love it dearly.

Javanese Gamelan Ensemble - Pelog Barang - Singa Nebah (The Pouncing Lion)


----------



## bdcharles

A perfect blend of a favorite Youtube channel, a favorite artist and a favourte TV show!


----------



## VRanger

Not so much listening to a song ... we're watching an old Glen Campbell concert. I did some air guitar and made sure Betty knew that I can pretend to play the guitar as well as anyone. Then I got to thinking about it. I can't pretend to play the piano, the violin, or the accordion as well as anyone. Lots of people can pretend to play those better than me. But I can hold my own against any pretend harmonica player, and against any pretend trumpet player except for the ones that blow out their cheeks like bullfrogs. I'll accept inquiries about pretending to play any other instrument for interested parties.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

No fair! This Lime in the Coconut will stick in my head for a couple of days! Who can resist the rhyme and rhythm.? Put the lime in the coconut. Got down!


----------



## Lawless




----------



## Theglasshouse

Listening to songs from different countries other than the united states that are in English. Then I might revisit some decades of the past.


----------



## indianroads

Wife and I went out to see these ladies play live at a local venue tonight.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I am a fan of harp music. Were they playing a rock song using a harp called Iron Maiden? My brother is a rock music enthusiast and I vaguely recall the word Iron maiden. I don't know if it belongs to a music group or a band with 100 percent certainty, so I am unsure. However, they have shown how a harp can change a song and make it sound different with a wholly unique interpretation if that is the case (based on an old song of the past of a vastly different genre). It's instrumental after all.


----------



## Joker

indianroads said:


> Wife and I went out to see these ladies play live at a local venue tonight.



Are they single?


----------



## Foxee




----------



## Foxee

And that led to some contemplative time with this piece, just drawing another doodle and letting the music do what it do.


----------



## PrairieHostage

Just discovered this Canadian band and now I'm hooked.


----------



## BadHouses




----------



## Parabola

Misfits "In the Doorway" sorry but most of their songs sound the same, but I like listening to them anyway since because of that they're sort of lulling, and it's like white noise.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## VRanger

We've been listening to a recently acquired Liberace album, which includes Chopsticks. I could keep up with him for the first 20 seconds. After that, forget it. Unfortunately, this video isn't what we heard on the album. I found a couple of videos and it seems he played a different arrangement every time. He's got at least three classical styles. On this video he adds a Can Can style and a Ragtime style. On our album he had a section I can only call the CHOPSTICKS OF DOOM, but sadly I haven't found that on a video.

If you can't smile and laugh at this, you have no "music sense of humor". It's wonderful.


----------



## PrairieHostage




----------



## bdcharles

This piece of art


----------



## VRanger

Listening to ALBUMS of Rachmaninoff while I work on writing tonight, but part of it--the 18th Variation on a Theme of Paganini--is arguably one of the most beautiful few minutes of music ever composed. Pavarotti singing Nessun Dorma is in the running, plus Don McLean singing Vincent.

This guy seems to be having a LITTLE too emotional experience playing the piece, though. LOL Oddly, Rachmaninoff's own performance always seems a bit heavy handed to me.


----------



## bdcharles

BadHouses said:


>


I love this! I love how nothing in it makes sense - from the Kpop stylings with English-garden bird sounds in the background, to the fact that when she swipes her phone the radio detunes, to the fact of a prog-rock instrumental band teaming up with a popster. I love it!


----------



## bdcharles

Joker said:


> Are they single?


Very good  they're not single 'cos there's two of them


----------



## Sinister

^A song dedicated to the mascot of the last two years.

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Sinister said:


> ^A song dedicated to the mascot of the last two years.
> 
> -Sin


Hi.


----------



## bdcharles




----------



## BadHouses




----------



## bdcharles

I've discovered the secret of the perfect writing/creating ambience (courtesy of Tom Waits and this thread):

Listen to all of the below _at the same time_...



>



You might need to tweak the volumes but it's so worth it!


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## indianroads




----------



## bdcharles

a great fun track that refuses to be genred


----------



## Joker

messed up the formatting, ignore


----------



## Joker




----------



## Parabola

Always a staple when I'm writing Murder Console.


----------



## Parabola

If nothing else, this gives me the nostalgia vibes I've been craving. Reminds me of other punk I used to listen to years ago.


----------



## Parabola

"Summer night vibe" indeed.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

Took me a decent chunk of the morning to remember the title of this song. It kept riffing in my head, and it really strikes the "late 90s" chord brilliantly. The vibe, I mean. Not necessarily applauding the overall structure of the track. If something can evoke a very specific atmosphere, I tend to overlook a lot.


----------



## Super Fantasy




----------



## Super Fantasy




----------



## Super Fantasy




----------



## Super Fantasy




----------



## Super Fantasy




----------



## Super Fantasy




----------



## Super Fantasy




----------



## Super Fantasy




----------



## Joker




----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Joker said:


>


 Saw them Lollapalooza 93.


----------



## Joker

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Saw them Lollapalooza 93.



Lucky - I wasn't even a twinkle in my momma's eyes!


----------



## Super Fantasy




----------



## Super Fantasy

You guys like?


----------



## Super Fantasy




----------



## Super Fantasy




----------



## Super Fantasy




----------



## Super Fantasy




----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Florida Playlist

Hurricane  "Hurricane"

Neil Young  "Like A Hurricane"

Scorpions  "Rock You Like A Hurricane"

REM  "It's The End Of The World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine)"

REO Speedwagon  "Ridin' The Storm Out"

The Doors  "Riders On The Storm"
https://youtu.be/7G2-FPlvY58

Levellers  "Four Boys Lost"
https://youtu.be/HZ7BUG1oSS4

Deep Purple  "Stormbringer"
https://youtu.be/4C2K889u_90


----------



## Joker

I don't think that Scorpion song was about tropical cyclones ;P


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Joker said:


> I don't think that Scorpion song was about tropical cyclones ;P



Oh shuddup and go write your 50 words, eh?


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Joker said:


> I don't think that Scorpion song was about tropical cyclones ;P



On a serious note, stay safe, amigo. It looks like this'll be a slow mover over the next 24 hours.


----------



## Super Fantasy




----------



## Super Fantasy




----------



## Super Fantasy




----------



## Super Fantasy




----------



## Super Fantasy




----------



## Super Fantasy




----------



## Super Fantasy




----------



## Super Fantasy




----------



## Super Fantasy




----------



## bdcharles




----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

bdcharles said:


>


Now we're talking!!!!!


----------



## Joker




----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

My parents loved Loretta Lynn. I loved Loretta Lynn. She's passed away now and it feels so personal. (Mom and dad were from her part of the country and lived her kind of life.)


----------



## Lawless




----------



## mistamastamusta




----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

I'll take the original, thank you.


----------



## mistamastamusta

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> I'll take the original, thank you.


Ha, yes the original is good. I enjoy a good remix though.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

mistamastamusta said:


> Ha, yes the original is good. I enjoy a good remix though.



I was _duped_ into listening to Kate Bush back in high school back in the late 80's by an old friend, and became a fan. _Hounds Of Love_ is one of my all time favorite albums. _Hello Earth, Big Sky, Watching You Without Me, Morning Fog, Cloudbusting, _and _Running Up That Hill (Deal With God)_ are my faves from it, but I can easily listen to the whole thing from front to back over and over.


----------



## mistamastamusta

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> I was _duped_ into listening to Kate Bush back in high school back in the late 80's by an old friend, and became a fan. _Hounds Of Love_ is one of my all time favorite albums. _Hello Earth, Big Sky, Watching You Without Me, Morning Fog, Cloudbusting, _and _Running Up That Hill (Deal With God)_ are my faves from it, but I can easily listen to the whole thing from front to back over and over.


Oh, that's awesome. Honestly, I like the covers better than the original. The Loveless cover is the best in my opinion, but I'm also a huge rock/punk pop fan.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

I'm a Joy Division fan. I think their music, particularly _Unknown Pleasures_ has influenced the middle books of the series that I plan to write.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Joker




----------



## PrairieHostage

Jurassic 5 singing Canto de Ossanha


----------



## Matchu

…a note, @modulators, re extreme, high levels @JD @Withering Heights introspec currently hosted - on our WF KHZ frequency1979..

Antidote

_Nooo_! _Finger_ _slip_


----------



## Parabola

I'm listening to boring people bang on about boring things. The lazy man's version of "punk rock."


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Parabola said:


> I'm listening to boring people bang on about boring things. The lazy man's version of "punk rock."



Pub rock or grunge?


----------



## Matchu

..thinking Boston mowhawk gents abuse the sacrilegious Billy Bragg back catalogue numbers?  

(or)Rock singer with hairspray hair +1 braincell


----------



## Parabola

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Pub rock or grunge?



"Soon you had endless solos that went nowhere." Whatever that implies.


----------



## Joker

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Pub rock or grunge?



I resemble that remark.

Oh well, whatever, never mind.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Joker said:


> I resemble that remark.
> 
> Oh well, whatever, never mind.



I saw Nirvana in 93. Great show.


----------



## Parabola

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> I saw Nirvana in 93. Great show.



Did you smell like teen spirit afterward?


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Parabola said:


> Did you smell like teen spirit afterward?



No. However, when I saw GWAR the year before in Miami, I walked out covered in numerous fake bodily secretions. That was one messed up show.

Johnny Rotten spit on me at the Sex Pistols reunion show in Detroit.


----------



## Joker

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> No. However, when I saw GWAR the year before in Miami, I walked out covered in numerous fake bodily secretions. That was one messed up show.
> 
> Johnny Rotten spit on me at the Sex Pistols reunion show in Detroit.



The most extreme thing that probably happened was Kurt wore a dress and played Teen Spirit badly on purpose.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Joker said:


> The most extreme thing that probably happened was Kurt wore a dress and played Teen Spirit badly on purpose.



They never played that one. Everyone was disappointed.


----------



## Joker

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> They never played that one. Everyone was disappointed.



It's a good song but In Bloom is better, and everyone has completely forgotten it nowadays.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Joker said:


> It's a good song but In Bloom is better, and everyone has completely forgotten it nowadays.



Drain You is my fave from that album


----------



## Joker

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Drain You is my fave from that album



Meh... that one puts me to sleep.

Everyone also completely forgot about Something In The Way until The Buttman came out.


----------



## Sinister

Happy Spooky Month.


-Sin


----------



## mistamastamusta

Currently listening to the entire The Cab's album _Symphony Soldier

_


----------



## BadHouses




----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Joker said:


> Meh... that one puts me to sleep.
> 
> Everyone also completely forgot about Something In The Way until The Buttman came out.



I've enjoyed that album front to back.


----------



## PrairieHostage




----------



## VRanger

I'm listening to Jorge Bolet performing Chopin's Largo en ut mineur. It's Barry Manilow's intro to "Could it be Magic" ... note for note. LOL The link is not the same performance but you'll get the drift.


----------



## Mullanphy

Running Wheel Reel, written and performed by Katie Adelson.


----------



## Sinister

Scariest song I can think of:  



-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Matchu




----------



## Joker

Sinister said:


> -Sin



Ah yes, the favorite of sad car nostalgists (like me).


----------



## Matchu

I’ve been to Brighton, I’ve been to Hastings, I’ve been to Eastbourne too…

so what


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Matchu said:


> I’ve been to Brighton, I’ve been to Hastings, I’ve been to Eastbourne too…
> 
> so what


----------



## bdcharles

Ooh heard a couple of absolute belters on Future Sounds tonight


And of course this. The production alone is incredible. And the build, where she just ... fucks off the whole notion of music half way through


----------



## Lawless




----------



## Arsenex

I've been listening to Cosmos II, III, and IV while writing sci-fi.

COSMOS II


----------



## Arsenex

Arsenex said:


> I've been listening to Cosmos II, III, and IV while writing sci-fi.
> 
> COSMOS II


My fave of those is Nova Prospekt on Volume IV.


----------



## M J Tennant 2022

Somewhere I Belong

Linkin Park

RIP Chester


----------



## Joker

M J Tennant 2022 said:


> Somewhere I Belong
> 
> Linkin Park
> 
> RIP Chester



Mark Lannegan of Screaming Trees recently died. At this rate I dunno if any of my favorite singers will make it to 60 (other than Ozzy, he's a vampire).


----------



## M J Tennant 2022

Joker said:


> Mark Lannegan of Screaming Trees recently died. At this rate I dunno if any of my favorite singers will make it to 60 (other than Ozzy, he's a vampire).


I know, so sad.  Screaming Trees - Classic rock at it's finest!

M J x


----------



## bdcharles

It's that time of year where it simply has to be AvZ


----------



## bdcharles

M J Tennant 2022 said:


> I know, so sad.  *Screaming Trees - Classic rock* at it's finest!


And _BAM!!!_ I'm old


----------



## BadHouses

Rich by Yard Act

Just came across this group, their debut released this year. It's like the Fall meets the Arctic Monkeys. Love every song on the album except one, that one I merely like.


----------



## Parabola




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## NajaNoir




----------



## mistamastamusta




----------



## M J Tennant 2022

mistamastamusta said:


>


I LOVE this song!  And My Immortal.

M J x


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Pandora channel set to Michael Kiwanuka. If you’re unaware of this talented artist, his song was the played during the opening credits of the Netflix series ‘Big Little Lies’. 
Pandora seems to think Lukas Nelson belongs on this channel. Not complaining, I am Team Lukas for life


----------



## Joker




----------



## Theglasshouse




----------



## Parabola




----------



## mistamastamusta




----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

Parabola said:


>


Wow...  Direct hit, straight to the Nostalgia....

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

Sinister said:


> Wow...  Direct hit, straight to the Nostalgia....
> 
> -Sin



Yeah, a former co-worker introduced this one to me over ten years ago. Honestly didn't like it at the time, but it's grown on me like the best kind of mold.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## BadHouses

Eccentric hip hop with some super fast, dirty beats.


----------



## Sinister

Priscilla Lane
Madeleine Carroll
And Joan Fontaine
Grace Kelly
Ingrid Bergman
Tippi Hendren
Eve Marie Saint
Marlene Dietrich
Kim Novak
And Janet Leigh...

Forget Christmas,
Happy Spooky Season!

-Sin


----------



## Joker




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

I'm liking this remix.


----------



## Smith




----------



## Matchu




----------



## Sinister

If Pink Floyd ever did a James Bond theme...

-Sin


----------



## Smith




----------



## That Guy Named Aaron




----------



## That Guy Named Aaron




----------



## Arsenex




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

Oh, shit...  I played classical music.  You weren't supposed to know I liked classical.  That's not on my character sheet.  Umm...Think fast...uh...  Here:


-Sin


----------



## Lawless

"The Spectre Within" was an amazing record. Superb musicians, and the style was so different from everything else I had heard back then. "The Apparition" has great lyrics and is my favorite Fates Warning song to sing.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Cornelius Coburn said:


> Re : "When you say the law won"



His other stuff was equally amazing. He was such an underrated guitarist. I have an incredible live recording of him burning through the surf classic _Miserlou_.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## VRanger

"Right Field" by Peter, Paul, and Mary. I just realized for the first time that either Peter or Paul sounds _just _like Kermit the Frog.


----------



## BadHouses

h/t to KG&LW's playlist (Spotify) for the find


----------



## Moon Child

This one currently  I Love Marlene Dietrich ❤


----------



## Jabba the Stag

The Ukrainian Anthem. I never knew how beautiful it is untill the full scale war began this year.


----------



## Sinister

Halloween is ever closer...


-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

I'm enjoy listening to this. But I'm biased...


----------



## Parabola




----------



## Foxee




----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Matchu

LOUD.  [Damn, I only wanted 'Dematerialise.'  Can't be listening to the whole album.}


----------



## Parabola




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## bdcharles

I love it when an already epic song becomes even more epic ... that middle bit - wow


----------



## Matchu

Johnny growls @ 1:23


----------



## VRanger

Listening to Three Tenors albums as I write tonight. Just ... the .... best ...

Three of the best tenors in history, and the other two back off for Pavarotti's performance of:


Hard to believe that voice left us 15 years ago. :-(

BTW, I used to do a comedy translation of sections of Turandot.


----------



## Matchu

This'll get you writing!

(actually there's a kind of orgy at the start)


----------



## VRanger

Matchu said:


> This'll get you writing!
> 
> (actually there's a kind of orgy at the start)


Following the CC translation, I perceive that Italians use a LOT of extra words.


----------



## Matchu

Pav's a dirty dog in this one!


----------



## VRanger

Matchu said:


> Pav's a dirty dog in this one!


Who'd a thunk? Matchu and VRanger lockstep in ... Opera!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Is this the part where I post Weird Al or Joy Division or Public Enemy to kill the vibe, or naw?


----------



## VRanger

I'm a classical Jazz fan ... among MANY other genres ... that's one. If you're a classical Jazz fan, you either know Oscar Peterson or you SHOULD. This is my favorite of his compositions. It has lyrics, which I only learned about YEARS after my appreciation for this performance.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Me thinks that this is the *only* song that anyone should be listening to today. 

November 10th, 1975. 

*"Does anyone know where the love of God goes when the waves turn the minutes to hours?"*


----------



## VRanger

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Me thinks that this is the *only* song that anyone should be listening to today.
> 
> November 10th, 1975.
> 
> *"Does anyone know where the love of God goes when the waves turn the minutes to hours?"*


They think the bow submerged so far in a wave it could never come up. The length of the vessel was about equal to the depth of the lake where they found her. In a way, that's similar to the way hydroplane speedboats wreck. The bow goes under the surface and that's all there is. :-(

By the way, BIG Gordon Lightfoot fans here. Canadian Railroad Trilogy FTW!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

VRanger said:


> They think the bow submerged so far in a wave it could never come up. The length of the vessel was about equal to the depth of the lake where they found her. In a way, that's similar to the way hydroplane speedboats wreck. The bow goes under the surface and that's all there is. :-(
> 
> By the way, BIG Gordon Lightfoot fans here. Canadian Railroad Trilogy FTW!


The Fitz was roughly 200ft longer than the depth that they found her in, but yes, they believe big wave sent her down. Possibly a rogue. Superior is rough on calm days (been there, done that). Hell, all five of the Great Lakes are. 

What's impressive is that there's not been a major shipwreck on the Great Lakes since the Fitz.


----------



## Parabola




----------



## Sinister

Love Rosetta Stone.  Have a couple of their's and spin them all the time.



-Sin


----------



## Parabola

@Sinister We seem to like the same bands on the whole. "Dude are you me?" lol.


----------



## Sinister

I think it's just that it is shocking to me to see bands no one I know irl would recognize.  I live in a place where no one would be caught listening to my music.  Just always makes me smile to see some familiar tunes.  lol


----------



## indianroads

For today at least... this is my theme song.

NOT a good day.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Link to Music Video if it doesn't work


----------



## Mark Twain't

Theglasshouse said:


> Link to Music Video if it doesn't work


Love APP. This was the first album of theirs I bought.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Mark Twain't said:


> Love APP. This was the first album of theirs I bought.



Highly underrated, IMHO


----------



## Parabola




----------



## Matchu




----------



## avatar

3 Doors Down - Landing in London


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

avatar said:


> 3 Doors Down - Landing in London



One of Wifey's favorite bands.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

This is Patty Loveless and Chris Stapleton singing "You'll Never Leave Harlan Alive" at the CMA awards. It makes me tear up with the first words out of Loveless' mouth. It happens every time and I've listened to it countless times.  My family came from Eastern Kentucky so this song has more emotional meaning to me than others can imagine. It touches me deeply. 









						The 56th Annual CMA Awards | Chris Stapleton and Patty Loveless Perform 'You'll Never Leave Harlan Alive' Live at CMA Awards 2022
					


Watch the full performance!





					abc.com


----------



## bencutting35

I'm actually not listening to any song right now, I'm listening to a podcast (shoutout Bill Burr) but I was listening to some music earlier. The last song I listened to was Potato Salad - astroworld and A$AP Rocky. It's a nice song. To me, it's relaxing or chilling. It has a nice instrumental a great flow and some pretty interesting lyricism. It is basically just Tyler and A$AP bragging but sometimes songs are basic like that. The music video as well is nicely done.


----------



## M J Tennant 2022

Radio Head (angry music).  That's what my character in my second book listens to and so it gets me into her head.

M J x


----------



## M J Tennant 2022

Parabola said:


> I'm liking this remix.


LOVE THIS VERSION!  My mum LOVED this band!

M J x


----------



## Parabola

M J Tennant 2022 said:


> LOVE THIS VERSION!  My mum LOVED this band!
> 
> M J x



It's my favorite one atm. They have a few other gems, but I'll have to dig through my watch history on youtube to find 'em. And yeah, they have a great style! 

Also, here's the one by Soviet Dolls.


----------



## Theglasshouse




----------



## C.K.Johnson

The working title for my WIP. I catch myself singing it and so far, I'm not tired of it. Dwight was super hot in this video, such a contrast to his character in Slingblade.


----------



## C.K.Johnson

M J Tennant 2022 said:


> LOVE THIS VERSION!  My mum LOVED this band!
> 
> M J x


Such a good song!!


----------



## BadHouses

King Luan ~ No Vampires Remain in Romania (Dracula Spectacular)


----------



## corinna

lana del rae.  last two days.


----------



## bdcharles

I f**king _love_ discovering new music and I will never stop doing it


----------



## ehbowen

I just got home from listening to my brother-in-law perform his original music, along with his testimony, at a Gateway Stories (Google it) Thanksgiving event in Magnolia. I picked up twelve residents of a halfway house and drove them there for dinner and the concert. No charge for anyone, of course, and they had warm jackets, socks, and fresh underwear for the guests to take home with them. It's quite a ministry.


----------



## bdcharles

Got this on for the workday:


----------



## Bennettasher435

I enjoy listening to music. I'm now wearing Tyler the Creator hoodies and listening to Tyler the Creator music as well


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## indianroads

Irish American music.


----------



## Sinister

Sorry, Ozzy.  You deserved better from me.  You were a good chihuahua and a great friend. 

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

The only song anyone should be listening to today


----------



## Lawless

My favorite band back in the 1980's. It simply blew me away with music unlike anything I had heard before and five amazing musicians, including one of the greatest guitar players ever, Steve Rothery. Unfortunately, the band didn't last long after this album from 1987. They did some great stuff with the new singer as well, but they were never able to recreate the magic from 1983–1988.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Lawless said:


> My favorite band back in the 1980's. It simply blew me away with music unlike anything I had heard before and five amazing musicians, including one of the greatest guitar players ever, Steve Rothery. Unfortunately, the band didn't last long after this album from 1987. They did some great stuff with the new singer as well, but they were never able to recreate the magic from 1983–1988.



While I could tolerate them, I always thought of them as a poor man’s version of Gabriel-era Genesis. But Script For A Jester’s Tears certainly had its moments.


----------



## BadHouses

Frederick Michael St. Jude - 'About Yesterday'


----------



## S J Ward




----------



## Theglasshouse

Became a favorite quickly since my oldest brother mentioned it was a good song even though it's pretty old. Which reminds me of my age.
Link to the song.


----------



## ehbowen

This one. Over and over. Because I'm singing it in church in the morning.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

ehbowen said:


> This one. Over and over. Because I'm singing it in church in the morning.



A few years ago, while searching for stuff to add that year's Xmas Cast, I stumbled upon this version of it. Reggae Christmas songs?


I love their version of _God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen_ and _Star Of Bethlehem/We Three Kings_. Hope your performance goes well. 



A.C.


----------



## Moon Child

Rhianna's  S&M.


----------



## indianroads




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## S J Ward

Because of BOC, I'm reminded of... Went to see them in the seventies, had never listened to them before that gig


----------



## Argeshnex456

Been rotating way less sad and how’s it go again? By AJR and the little thing you give away by LINKIN park


----------



## Mark Twain't




----------



## Moon Child




----------



## S J Ward

I know I should be listening to Christine McVie. A sad loss.
But I wrote a short story with this in mind and I can't get it out of my head now. The real ear-worm!


----------



## Moon Child

S J Ward said:


> I know I should be listening to Christine McVie. A sad loss.
> But I wrote a short story with this in mind and I can't get it out of my head now. The real ear-worm!



Should does not matter, darling. Should is an awful word; it is how we think we need to be to please others. Because a few of us have listened to Fleetwood Mac or Stevie Nicks there's no reason why you have too darling. It's personal to you what music you listen too. I did listen to Silent Night, but not because of Christine McVie. It was on my Christmas list a already as my late mum loved Silent Night and that's the most beautiful version of it. 

Don't feel bad you never listened to particular music today! 

As for earworms, they are horrible! I woke up a couple weeks ago singing Speechless in my head. It only stopped when I played it on Spotify and sung along.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

This songs absolutely floors me. Some of the lyrics could be about me or either of my MC’s. I named one of the books in the series after this, but originally I wanted the ‘Life Of Somebody’ series name to be called ‘Life Time Piling Up’ instead.


_Scumbags and Super Stars, tell me your names. I make a bet they’re both the same. 

Are there any pirates on this ship? And if they sober up, they’ll have us home by morning. _


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Anyone else participating in Whamageddon since it’s the first day of it?


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Anyone else participating in Whamageddon since it’s the first day of it?


Think you're showing your age there Gramps, I've never heard of it!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Think you're showing your age there Gramps, I've never heard of it!


Why, I oughta....

Whammageddon is a 'contest' where you try to avoid hearing Wham's 'Last Christmas' December 1st up through Christmas. Any other version is acceptable, just not the original Wham version. 

It's been going on for a few years now. I lost last year a week before Xmas. Year before that.. Dec 2nd. Ugh.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Why, I oughta....
> 
> Whammageddon is a 'contest' where you try to avoid hearing Wham's 'Last Christmas' December 1st up through Christmas. Any other version is acceptable, just not the original Wham version.
> 
> It's been going on for a few years now. I lost last year a week before Xmas. Year before that.. Dec 2nd. Ugh.


I was teasing! 

And I lost, listened to it today lol


----------



## S J Ward

Just bringing the evening to a close with a solo from 2004


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## S J Ward




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

_*"Come a little closer.
Same as the last.
Megalomaniac,
Cut my tongue,
Better Watch your Back."*_​
-Sin


----------



## indianroads

Incredible voice.


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Some Ozzy:


----------



## C.K.Johnson

indianroads said:


> Incredible voice.


Steve Perry is in my first book 

And I came up with my website name because of his song Oh Sherrie.


----------



## indianroads

C.K.Johnson said:


> Steve Perry is in my first book
> 
> And I came up with my website name because of his song Oh Sherrie.


Reckless Heart is my favorite. Incredible voice.


----------



## Sinister

A little-known classic from my 90's childhood.


What?  I turned out okay.

-Sin


----------



## Joker

Nightride FM. The entire station.


----------



## KatPC




----------



## C.K.Johnson




----------



## C.K.Johnson

For @S J Ward


----------



## Parabola




----------



## Lawless

The Psychedelic Furs' 1987 LP "Midnight to Midnight" has always been among my top 10 albums. I have heard that the fans of the band dislike this record. I don't care. I dislike their other ones, and just adore the dreamy, pensive, soothing mood of this LP. It's one of the best things to listen to when you're a teenager in love.


----------



## Parabola

Not sure what it says about my musical tastes that I still listen to Korn in my 30s, but sometimes you can't beat a blast from the past. They're not my favorite band or anything, still they're good for a spin now and then.


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Tettsuo




----------



## S J Ward




----------



## axe

The current poetry challenge prompt "Gravity" made me think of this song:


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

On the first day of Xmas, my true love gave to me...


----------



## Parabola




----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

On the 2nd Day of Xmas, my true love gave to me…


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

On the 3rd day of Xmas, my true love gave to me…



			http://www.suburbansprawlmusic.com/Audio/MP3/xmas06/21%20DJ%20Tabernacle%20-%20Enjoy%20the%20Silent%20Night.mp3


----------



## Sinister

Some years, for Christmas, you can't manage the gold and don't get the winter.  You just have to make do.


-Sin


----------



## Kelc9009

I have been really into folk/spiritually influenced music lately. Here’s a tune I enjoy;
“Eastern Sun” by Ayla Nereo
Her album “Hallow Bone” is a current favorite.


----------



## S J Ward

Sadly missed, i only got to see Wilko Johnson once. His style is almost unique.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

On the 4th Day of Xmas, my true love gave to me…


----------



## Sinister

I'm in a much more festive mood.  So, here's a darkwave Christmas classic:


-Sin


----------



## Dante77




----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

-Sin


----------



## Joker




----------



## S J Ward




----------



## Sinister

Trying to get out my front door be like:


-Sin


----------



## S J Ward




----------



## Lawless

I was listening to an old Slovenian song, almost the only Slovenian song I know, and then clicked on random Slovenian songs recommended by YouTube and ended up with this one. Eurovision-style, sure, but extremely beautiful. (FYI, I don't understand the lyrics either.)


----------



## S J Ward

some tears for Cristmas...


----------



## indianroads




----------



## Dante77

my fav youtube channel


----------



## Adasin87

Today, I'm going to relax my thoughts and have some fun by listening to some SSSniperwolf, gossip. If you are alone yourself, you may also give it a go.


----------



## Sinister

No musical force can ever trump that of Antonin Dvorak.


The same composer that John Williams was intelligent enough to steal from for his Jaws and Star Wars themes.




-Sin


----------



## Sinister

Also, imagine how CRUSHED the Goth community feels that no music they create will EVER be as GOTH as this single track:


Yeah.  It hurts.  It hurts real bad...  And it's not even Floyd's best song.  It's not even in the top ten.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Not a song, but I’m listening to a couple of fellow ham radio operators on 2 meter FM about 25 miles away talk about deer hunting. The one’s barely breaking my squelch. The other’s signal is fluctuating.


----------



## Sinister

Had no idea you were a ham radio enthusiast.  Color me jealous.  Always thought I would enjoy it.  Any tips for someone lightly interested in the hobby?

-Sin


----------



## Dante77




----------



## Sinister

Not bad taste in anime at all, but I do love:


-Sin


----------



## S J Ward

Many of horror. I'd forgotten how powerful this song was until i heard it again in a Christmas film, set in the background.


----------



## ehbowen

Right now I have my collection of The Seekers (164 tracks!) on shuffle play on Clementine. Currently listening to "Lemon Tree."


----------



## Theglasshouse




----------



## Foxee




----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

I seem to have something in my eyes. Dust, perhaps? Must be chilly in here. That would explain the goosebumps, yeah…


----------



## Dante77




----------



## Smith

This beat, this melody, a lullaby to my ears.


----------



## Mart Ness

Waterloo sunset


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

I love how this seems to maniacally barrel along like a run away train, then suddenly the chorus just appears matter of factly, then the song takes off haphazardly again…


----------



## Smith




----------



## Theglasshouse

Listening to the top movie soundtracks according to some critics.

I chose instrumental. If I am not mistaken John Williams did the soundtrack for star wars.

This is Schindler's list's theme.


----------

